# One Liners 4



## angel30eyes

Has everyone gone to Bedfordshire??


----------



## Steff

how come u started new thread lol, nope im here


----------



## angel30eyes

Cause i was fed up with trawling through pages and pages ad seemed easier


----------



## Steff

lol this one will go same way tho so you won ever win  x


----------



## angel30eyes

Lol well i guess we'll just have to let this one build up too lol, how are you today flower?


----------



## Steff

im back on here so im loads better hun , hows you ? x


----------



## angel30eyes

Am having a good one tonight, my boy went to bed at 9 which is a huge bonus as it's normally 1am, am also chilling out and seriously addicted to pepsi max lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Has everyone gone to Bedfordshire??



Hi ..no not in bed... on MSN 

Is it just you two girls about now then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im back on here so im loads better hun , hows you ? x



I'm soooooo glad you are back Steff.... i missed you!!!


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi ..no not in bed... on MSN
> 
> Is it just you two girls about now then?



Me on msn too - allybabes@msn.com, looks that way., men are all tucked up in their little beds lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Me on msn too - allybabes@msn.com, looks that way., men are all tucked up in their little beds lol



I'll add you now Angel okies


----------



## Steff

Looks Like It Reckon They All Cant Hack It Lol

Yes Babes Im Back Good Timing For You Hun , Mail Me Wen U Wanna Ok Xxx


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'll add you now Angel okies



Yep  Glad your back too Steph, i think your awesome x


----------



## Steff

angel30eyes said:


> Yep  Glad your back too Steph, i think your awesome x



ohh stop my heads big enuff babe hehehe
ty i did miss the place


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Looks Like It Reckon They All Cant Hack It Lol
> 
> Yes Babes Im Back Good Timing For You Hun , Mail Me Wen U Wanna Ok Xxx



Thank you Steffi, that means a lot 

I'll pm you when I'm up to talking about it babe. xxx

you on msn steff?


----------



## angel30eyes

Well it's always up to the women to hold the fort lol so how is life going for you both now? I have 2 lovely kids, Shaun is 12 and Paige is 10, both have disabilities but both lovely, starting a degree in Oct, creative wiriting and literature


----------



## Steff

thanks hun,,

I do have an account but we cant have it on this pc for watever reason i been told off by OH last 2 times i added it back its cost him ?80 lol


----------



## Steff

yup im gettin there slowly but surely after alot of bad times i think my head is finally coming around to the fact im diabetic,, as for my lil lad he is 7 and is such a ray of light he been so good he already knows the signals to watch out for if im hypering and he comes and hugs me im in having a bad day


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> yup im gettin there slowly but surely after alot of bad times i think my head is finally coming around to the fact im diabetic,, as for my lil lad he is 7 and is such a ray of light he been so good he already knows the signals to watch out for if im hypering and he comes and hugs me im in having a bad day



My two got shown by the DSN how to inject just in case and they both like checking my sugars when I do them to make sure I am ok, thing is they kep eating me jelly babies lol


----------



## Steff

lol, i had my lad pricking my finger the first 3 days i was just soo not getting used to the lancet but its all mind over matter aint it , ahh my lad goes and fetches my red biscuit tin which has all my diabeties stuff in and knows what he has to do lol


----------



## angel30eyes

Yeah my two are the same, drive me nuts fighting over who is doing what that i end up sorting it myself or i'd end up on the floor lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl , good in a way they pick it up so quick all the protocol and the likes lol, mind at first before i told lad anything he laughed when i hypered and i didnt like it but it was not hid fault as he didn'nt know, his dad took him in the living room and expalined it all now he like a proper wee man


----------



## Steff

right gals im going to hit the hay and love you and leave you's 

nights and catch up soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> pmsl , good in a way they pick it up so quick all the protocol and the likes lol, mind at first before i told lad anything he laughed when i hypered and i didnt like it but it was not hid fault as he didn'nt know, his dad took him in the living room and expalined it all now he like a proper wee man




Oh poor lil man, well he must feel quite grown up now knowing he helps you


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> right gals im going to hit the hay and love you and leave you's
> 
> nights and catch up soon xxxxxxxx



Good night flower, chat tomorrow xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thanks hun,,
> 
> I do have an account but we cant have it on this pc for watever reason i been told off by OH last 2 times i added it back its cost him ?80 lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh ok babe if you get it back let me know and ill add you ok. MSN is soo much quicker.


----------



## Steff

i know hun i miss my chat places only got this lol 

nights sweet ok will catch u 2moz morn sumtime 


night angeleyes love yas xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right gals im going to hit the hay and love you and leave you's
> 
> nights and catch up soon xxxxxxxx



Night steff xxxxx


----------



## MarcLister

angel30eyes said:


> Has everyone gone to Bedfordshire??


I live in Bedfordshire! And yet I can't sleep. Have I solved my insomnia?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> I live in Bedfordshire! And yet I can't sleep. Have I solved my insomnia?!



Ha ha funny guy!!!!


----------



## angel30eyes

MarcLister said:


> I live in Bedfordshire! And yet I can't sleep. Have I solved my insomnia?!



Lmao, where abouts do you live in Beds? I used to live in Luton


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha funny guy!!!!


Well you know me. 



angel30eyes said:


> Lmao, where abouts do you live in Beds? I used to live in Luton


Was born in Luton. Emigrated to Leighton Buzzard.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Well you know me.
> 
> Was born in Luton. Emigrated to Leighton Buzzard.


Yes Mr Lister, I sure do lol


----------



## angel30eyes

MarcLister said:


> Well you know me.
> 
> Was born in Luton. Emigrated to Leighton Buzzard.



Nice, not sure which is worse lol, I was born n bred in W.G.C


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Nice, not sure which is worse lol, I was born n bred in W.G.C[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Welwyn Garden City??? I know it .... sort of .... iv'e driven through it years ago ha ha


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> angel30eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, not sure which is worse lol, I was born n bred in W.G.C[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Welling Garden City??? I know it .... sort of .... iv'e driven through it years ago ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welwyn Garden Shitty lol, I hate the blody place, makes my skin crawl just going back to visit the folks
Click to expand...


----------



## angel30eyes

Am now off to bedfordshire myself so nighty night to all


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Am now off to bedfordshire myself so nighty night to all



Night Angel chat tomorrow x


----------



## MarcLister

angel30eyes said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welwyn Garden Shitty lol, I hate the blody place, makes my skin crawl just going back to visit the folks
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sod. Mum worked there sometime a few years ago. Never been there but any place that has to have 'City' in the name to make it sound better isn't sounding like a great place to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

hi all x nice sunny day yayy


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi all x nice sunny day yayy



Morning Steff, raining here


----------



## Steff

really aw we supposed to get it later , it will wait till i go to work more then likely


----------



## angel30eyes

The sun is def shining here, good morning girls x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Angel hope you are well today? I hope all is well with you today.


----------



## Steff

good morning angel how r u xxx


----------



## angel30eyes

Well technicaly nothing can go wrong today as still in my pit lol but I am sure once I get up things will start as they usually do lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Well technicaly nothing can go wrong today as still in my pit lol but I am sure once I get up things will start as they usually do lol



Yes that sounds about right...


----------



## Steff

lol well i am about to test my bs cant be as bad as last night 17.8


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol well i am about to test my bs cant be as bad as last night 17.8



Good luck then... fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Steff

thanks..... catch you gals later on t/c xxxxx


----------



## angel30eyes

Mine is high this morning 11.4


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> The sun is def shining here, good morning girls x



Hey Angel i will add you to Facebook later babe.... I cant log in at the moment... I've forgotton my f*cking password......still awaiting an email to reset it. f*ck!!!!!!!  I'm on line on MSN though.


----------



## katie

Hey addict, how are you feeling?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey addict, how are you feeling?


Not too bad thanks babe... just trying not to think about it or i will crack up and get sectioned lol


----------



## mikep1979

GGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!

hows everyone doing today???????


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> GGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hows everyone doing today???????



morning, why so miserable mate?  LOL

you ok r kid?


----------



## Steff

morning xxxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> morning, why so miserable mate?  LOL
> 
> you ok r kid?



me misserable???? never happens!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe

im doing fab r philly  how the heck you doing???



steff09 said:


> morning xxxxxx



morning sweetie  xx


----------



## Steff

much on the cards for you 2day mike x


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> me misserable???? never happens!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe
> 
> im doing fab r philly  how the heck you doing???
> 
> 
> 
> morning sweetie  xx



not three bad matey..thanks


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> much on the cards for you 2day mike x



just a little bit of cleaning round the house so i think i will annoy the neighbours with my pacha cd lol

you??? x



Bailey2001 said:


> not three bad matey..thanks



good good 

ewt planned for the weekend yet phillious maximus???


----------



## Steff

lol i'm off to work at 11 , asked me to do till 3 today and not 2


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol i'm off to work at 11 , asked me to do till 3 today and not 2



awwwwwwwwwwww and heres me sat in my dressin gown still hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

lol on that note im off for a shower 

catch u later on if not have a fab night xxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol on that note im off for a shower
> 
> catch u later on if not have a fab night xxx



okies babes 

speak to you later xx


----------



## angel30eyes

He guys n gals, any peeps about??


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> He guys n gals, any peeps about??



lol yup we is about 

how you today???


----------



## angel30eyes

mikep1979 said:


> lol yup we is about
> 
> how you today???



Gd gd, just got back from having my nails done


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Gd gd, just got back from having my nails done



*wonders if he would look like a puff having his nails done* hehehehehehehe anything planned for the weekend??


----------



## angel30eyes

mikep1979 said:


> *wonders if he would look like a puff having his nails done* hehehehehehehe anything planned for the weekend??



Yep going to see the new Star Trek film and then having a bbq and my nice heated swimming pool on sunday and monday


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Yep going to see the new Star Trek film and then having a bbq and my nice heated swimming pool on sunday and monday



lol lucky you!!!!!! id love a heated swimming pool, but it would cost to much to heat the mersey hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol lucky you!!!!!! id love a heated swimming pool, but it would cost to much to heat the mersey hehehehe


ha ha yes just a bit lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes just a bit lol



well it is right outside my back ermmm window??? hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well it is right outside my back ermmm window??? hehehehehe


yes i know ha ha ... ever tempted to jump in? yuck....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i know ha ha ... ever tempted to jump in? yuck....



all the time!!!!!! its just the pesky ferries that stop me hehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

right i is off to collect the little madam from school

laters all


----------



## mikep1979

right im back hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> right im back hehehehehe



wb mate


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> wb mate



tar r philly


----------



## angel30eyes

So where were you light weights last night then??


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> So where were you light weights last night then??



asleep on the sofa absolutly smashed hehehehehe


----------



## angel30eyes

Lucky you, I miss drinking


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Lucky you, I miss drinking



lol i dont usually drink to often, but this weekend i plan to be smashed for most of it hehehehe

how come your not drinking anymore??


----------



## angel30eyes

mikep1979 said:


> lol i dont usually drink to often, but this weekend i plan to be smashed for most of it hehehehe
> 
> how come your not drinking anymore??



Too scared tbh, still not 100% sure on how the numbers work or how low my sugars will go


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Too scared tbh, still not 100% sure on how the numbers work or how low my sugars will go



yeah i know a few people who have been like that tbh.


----------



## angel30eyes

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i know a few people who have been like that tbh.



It sucks as used to love my baileys


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> It sucks as used to love my baileys



never thought of trying a couple to test the water so to speak???


----------



## angel30eyes

mikep1979 said:


> never thought of trying a couple to test the water so to speak???



Yeah have had one when went to our conference in brummie and had a chicken burrito at 2am and when i woke my levels were only 10 but am such a worrier lately that i'm just too scared but might try again tomorrow night when we go out


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> never thought of trying a couple to test the water so to speak???




i defo miss a glass of red wine.


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Yeah have had one when went to our conference in brummie and had a chicken burrito at 2am and when i woke my levels were only 10 but am such a worrier lately that i'm just too scared but might try again tomorrow night when we go out



lol i dont have time to worry about anything hehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> i defo miss a glass of red wine.



well try and have a couple while you have someone with you and then see what happens 

what time you at the quacks???


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well try and have a couple while you have someone with you and then see what happens
> 
> what time you at the quacks???



5.10pm mate...cant some soon enough..feel sick just thinking about it all!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> 5.10pm mate...cant some soon enough..feel sick just thinking about it all!!!!



stop stressing mate. relax and calm down.


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> stop stressing mate. relax and calm down.



think i need a mouthful of "kalms"


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> think i need a mouthful of "kalms"



lol you'd be passed out mate!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol you'd be passed out mate!!!!!! hehehehe




lol dont think that kind of stuff works anyway!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol dont think that kind of stuff works anyway!



lol ive never tried them. i tend to use the old 1 tequila 2 tequila 3 tequila floor trick hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol ive never tried them. i tend to use the old 1 tequila 2 tequila 3 tequila floor trick hehehehe



lol well dont worry, i aint got to the over dose situation just yet!!!!!

liking the sound of the tequila plan!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol well dont worry, i aint got to the over dose situation just yet!!!!!
> 
> liking the sound of the tequila plan!!!!!!!!



nothing like a good quality tequila


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> nothing like a good quality tequila




right, pub lunch time....soup and water for moi! catch u when i get back!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> right, pub lunch time....soup and water for moi! catch u when i get back!





lol okies mate

laters


----------



## Steff

Hyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> Hyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



hello sexy  x


----------



## Steff

U Ok Huni Xxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> U Ok Huni Xxxxx



im fine sweetie  hows you??? xx


----------



## Steff

Good Good Thanks Off I Go Again Tho My Lunch Was Very Quick 2day  X Mwah


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> Good Good Thanks Off I Go Again Tho My Lunch Was Very Quick 2day  X Mwah



lol okies. might catch you later then 

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Anyone out there???


----------



## Corrine

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anyone out there???



I'm lurking......


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,
Whats everyone up to ?
Heidi


----------



## Corrine

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> Whats everyone up to ?
> Heidi



Trying to pass the next 25 mins without doing any work? 5.15 cant come quick enough!


----------



## sasha1

I'm on the count down for you..lol
Has it been a long day hun?...Long weekend coming up....yeah
Heidi


----------



## Corrine

A busy one - but long weekend - cant wait.  Have Tuesday off too!  What about you?


----------



## sasha1

Nathan just broke up from school for a week.... so be kept on my toes with him..bless... and his teenage hormone outbursts..lol


----------



## Corrine

Oh dear. I'm not sure I could cope with them lol!


----------



## Steff

evening hope all is well xx


----------



## Corrine

Hi Steff how r u?


----------



## Steff

fine ty corrine yourself?


----------



## Corrine

not bad ty.  Having a quiet nite in for a change!


----------



## Steff

good myself to , just watching the soaps


----------



## Corrine

I think I would fall asleep if I put the TV on


----------



## sasha1

Evening all,
Is anyone about?????
Heidi


----------



## Corrine

me....................


----------



## Steff

and me ...........


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Evening all,
> Is anyone about?????
> Heidi



Hi sweetie... you and Nath ok ??


----------



## sasha1

Hi Hun
Yeah we ok.. Nathan looking for food at the moment...
Heidi


----------



## Steff

good evening again xx


----------



## Northerner

Hah! Call yourselves insomniacs?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Hah! Call yourselves insomniacs?



HEY!!! IM STILL HERE ... WHERE ARE YOU HUH??????


----------



## MarcLister

Northerner said:


> Hah! Call yourselves insomniacs?


Yup, I do.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Yup, I do.



Ha ha same here!!! 

Where are you lot... slackers!!!! its only 2.44 am


----------



## Steff

good morning


----------



## insulinaddict09

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!

Hi I hope you are all well today


----------



## Donald

Good Morning are we all happy Bunnys this morning


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Good Morning are we all happy Bunnys this morning



Yes thanks Donald, I hope you are ok today?


----------



## Donald

Yes I' am feeling good after all the rain and thunder we been haveing here in the north east of scotland it has been a bit of washout


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Yes I' am feeling good after all the rain and thunder we been haveing here in the north east of scotland it has been a bit of washout



Yes same here... wet windy and cold 

Hey its nice to see a new face here in the thread!! Welcome!!


----------



## mikep1979

howdy all 

how the heck y'all doing today????


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun.
Hows you doing?
We ok....Nathan playing call of duty 4... he happy bunny
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun.
> Hows you doing?
> We ok....Nathan playing call of duty 4... he happy bunny
> Heidi



lol im doing ok. little down in the dumps today but never mind.


lol so he is big into his computer games then??

mike


----------



## Steff

all good here


----------



## carolyn

All good here as well, had a few bad days with BS at 2.1 and 2.7 for no reason. not been doing anything different, better now. been to see the windsurfing competition down the beach, bit nippy.


----------



## sasha1

Afternoon folks,
Is anyone out there?
Heidi


----------



## Steff

afternoon hun u ok x


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun
Yeah all good here at the moment... Weather crap though.
How things with you hun, are you out tonight?
Heidi


----------



## Steff

yeah fine thanks not out 2night no i have been out the last 2 saturdays enough for me lol, but im taking my boy to a BBQ tomorrow after work so hope it stays as hot as it is today , what about you you out ??


----------



## sasha1

No not out hun, dont get out, no one keen on looking arter nathan..Bless..His dad lives 60 miles away...in any case he's an arse..and does'nt give a s***.
Thats my little rant over....LOL.
Its proper chilly over this side again today.
Think its forecast for you to have nice weather again tomorrow..roll on the BBQ.
Heidi


----------



## Steff

yup sweet to right im bored today lilun is out playing and his dad his head in the paper behind me lol and i may get the odd grunt grr


----------



## sasha1

Its been one of those kinda days here hun.
Is other half a toon supporter... tell him its up for sale...Newsflash style..Lol

Heidi


----------



## Steff

no hun he an arsenal fan im afraid he is a cockerrneyyyyy lol


----------



## sasha1

Tell him they all fired...lol.... Nathan an arsenal fan i put it down to his age..lol


----------



## Steff

lolol i'll be watching the black & whites tomoz on sky at work I cant see us getting a win but when did we ever these days


----------



## sasha1

Got me fingers crossed for you hun on that... You had a rough season... Hope shearer stays in the job next season....I'm sick of Man Utd though....Im LFC just couldnt take them put up good fight


----------



## Steff

ty for that x my bro is LFC to we're a mix of allsorts up here lol 

right im heading off to get the tea on catch you later maybe hun t/c x


----------



## sasha1

Hi all
Where everyone at??
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone... i hope all is well with you


----------



## katie

Hey guys, how are you??

I had the weirdest night laste night.  I lost all my clothes and had to borrow some to go home in lol!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey guys, how are you??
> 
> I had the weirdest night laste night.  I lost all my clothes and had to borrow some to go home in lol!



Ahem.... pardon?


----------



## katie

hahaha I know.  It was the strangest night of my life.  First I decided to swap clothes with my male friend AGAIN.  so i was going round in his shirt with my belt round it  and obviously my dress didnt fit him and it ended up getting destroyed   Loads of other crazy things happened and my phone got destroyed too 

OH DEAR.

How are you twin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha yes twinny im fine thanks babe.
Wow things you get up too ha ha. you drunk then or just crazy?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes twinny im fine thanks babe.
> Wow things you get up too ha ha. you drunk then or just crazy?



lol i was very very drunk! probably a bit crazy too.

Glad you are ok, have you been sleeping much?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol i was very very drunk! probably a bit crazy too.
> 
> Glad you are ok, have you been sleeping much?



No not really ... i was lurking on here til 3am this morning. slept after 4 sometime i think..
how about you babe, you sleeping better?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No not really ... i was lurking on here til 3am this morning. slept after 4 sometime i think..
> how about you babe, you sleeping better?



i only got a couple of hours sleep last night, but i fell asleep on the sofa for ages today! lol. still cant sleep at night time.

oh well, it gives me time to make my summerball costume


----------



## insulinaddict09

I never sleep in the day at all, and pace the house most of the night.. my house is so tidy though lol.
What costume you making?


----------



## katie

i cant survive without sleep. even when i can sleep at night im still tired in the day so it catches up with me and i always fall asleep on the sofa lol.  i dont know how u survive!

im making a care bear head.  How's it looking so far??







lol!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey looking good, i wish i could do things like that!!! i'm not creative really.

Ha i cant sleep in the day no matter how tired i am... unless i'm ill then all i want to do is sleep.
I think i have just adapted to the lack of sleep now ,as it does'nt effect my mood like it used to!! ha ha I was soo moody at one point. Now I just get on with it. lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey looking good, i wish i could do things like that!!! i'm not creative really.
> 
> Ha i cant sleep in the day no matter how tired i am... unless i'm ill then all i want to do is sleep.
> I think i have just adapted to the lack of sleep now ,as it does'nt effect my mood like it used to!! ha ha I was soo moody at one point. Now I just get on with it. lol



I love making things 

Well at least you have loads of spare time to do things  I hope you've been eating missy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha yes ive been trying to eat a bit more now, I had prawn salad today.. yumm.
Ha yes i have lots of time to do stuff lol Sleep would be a nice change though.
I ve even done my Aero Burn Dvd before bed to get tired but it wakes me up more lol
Im glad you are well anyway , you managed to do any work at all?


----------



## insulinaddict09

I'm going now Twin, I need a coffee...

Catch you later ....

Night xxx Anne-Marie


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes ive been trying to eat a bit more now, I had prawn salad today.. yumm.
> Ha yes i have lots of time to do stuff lol Sleep would be a nice change though.
> I ve even done my Aero Burn Dvd before bed to get tired but it wakes me up more lol
> Im glad you are well anyway , you managed to do any work at all?



Well done for eating more 
Have you been to the docs for sleeping tablets?

I got my work done, just about - woo! that's why i got so drunk last night, celebrations 




insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm going now Twin, I need a coffee...
> 
> Catch you later ....
> 
> Night xxx Anne-Marie



Sorry for dissapearing, i got a bit too into the paper macheing lol,  

Night twin xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

GOOD MORNING!!!! 



I hope you are all well today... Sunny here WOOOOOOO


----------



## Steff

good morning sunny here 2day as well


----------



## insulinaddict09

It's about time I had some sun.... its rained for over a week here!!! 

Hope you are ok Steffi?  Anyone around or just us?


----------



## Steff

i been here since about 7.30 just me i and you i think at the minute


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i been here since about 7.30 just me i and you i think at the minute



Where were you lastnight? I came on looking for you but you had gone.

Hey you were on early then... on sunday!!!

Wonder where everyones been, its gone so quiet lately, even with my 

recruits lol


----------



## Steff

went offline about 7 m8 came round after work so just has good natter with her ,

anno yer i been up since 6 with headache lol grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> went offline about 7 m8 came round after work so just has good natter with her ,
> 
> anno yer i been up since 6 with headache lol grr


Oh.. you running highs babe? I get bad headaches with highs and some with lows. I had 

one lastnight.. f*cking hate them!!

Its good that you managed to have a laugh with your friend , they do say laughter is the 

best medicine... I'm still testing that theory ha ha . You up to much today then ?


----------



## Steff

work at 11 hun off 2moz and tuesday yayy , kids are off as well tho this week so where ever i go lilttle lad goes this week , you upto much? big footy day 2day dont think mike will be about much lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> work at 11 hun off 2moz and tuesday yayy , kids are off as well tho this week so where ever i go lilttle lad goes this week , you upto much? big footy day 2day dont think mike will be about much lol



I'm not up to much today.. just mooching around the house and on here.

I did all my shopping yesterday, thank god thats done lol

I might have a tidy in the garden later if it stays nice out... 

So are things better with you now then? You do seem alot happier which is

a good thing.


----------



## Steff

Yeah For Sure I Feel 100 Per Cent Better Then Last Week I Was Just So Down Could'nt Shake It , Suppose We All Get Our Bad And Good Days , You Just Reminded Me I Have A Box Full Of Bulbs I Need To Plant Later Lol X


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Yeah For Sure I Feel 100 Per Cent Better Then Last Week I Was Just So Down Could'nt Shake It , Suppose We All Get Our Bad And Good Days , You Just Reminded Me I Have A Box Full Of Bulbs I Need To Plant Later Lol X



Ha ha ... i dont mind a bit of weeding and tidying but i dont plant anything really, ive got a few things in pots on the patio and a huge bamboo which is 8 foot high!!!


----------



## Steff

WOW  i had next doors ivy coming over into my garden 2 weeks back it was getting where i could not even open the window so i said to him n his wife could they sort it out, nothing ever happened so i took my shearing clippers to it discreatly lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> WOW  i had next doors ivy coming over into my garden 2 weeks back it was getting where i could not even open the window so i said to him n his wife could they sort it out, nothing ever happened so i took my shearing clippers to it discreatly lol



Ha yes i bloody would as well. My neighbour is a crank who sweeps leaves in the garden at midnight!!!
saying that i do hoover at 2 in the mornig lol


----------



## Steff

lolol im lucky if i hoover at all , by yime i have the lilun has jus got more crumbs down or whatever lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol im lucky if i hoover at all , by yime i have the lilun has jus got more crumbs down or whatever lol



Ha ha well i'm an insomniac so i only usually sleep 3/4 hours a night so i do all 


my house work and ironing then. sometimes i cook stuff to put in the freezer 

as well lol.


----------



## Steff

lol very organised 

right im guna have to go now work is calling me take care hun and catch you later xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol very organised
> 
> right im guna have to go now work is calling me take care hun and catch you later xxxxxxx



Bye babe xxx laters


----------



## sasha1

Hiya all,

Is there anyone about??? on this gorgeous day.

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Is there anyone about??? on this gorgeous day.
> 
> Heidi



Yes Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Glorious weather here!!! yippee


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun
God its a miracle... Sun is shinning... weather is sweet here... Makes me want to move.... My dancing feet....lol
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> God its a miracle... Sun is shinning... weather is sweet here... Makes me want to move.... My dancing feet....lol
> Heidi



Ha yes i agree honey.. ive got the windows/ doors open , music playing.. woo

life is good today!!! Its amazing what a bit of sun can do for your mood...

it always lifts mine, although im not generally a moody person.... well only 

sometimes


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yes i agree honey.. ive got the windows/ doors open , music playing.. woo
> 
> life is good today!!! Its amazing what a bit of sun can do for your mood...
> 
> it always lifts mine, although im not generally a moody person.... well only
> 
> sometimes



Hey, we all need a sun fix... should be the law and on prescription... Think it gone to my head though...was having a rite rant before about the government.. gonna put mi self up for the job.. lol
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ok babe, need a campaign manager?? I've always fancied a role like that.

I can be quite persuasive i'm told ha ha


----------



## sasha1

Lets do it hun... haha.
We'll make a better job of it than this bunch of T*****s running the outfit at mo.... And thats all parties..... total bunch of half wits
Heidi


----------



## katie

Hello everyone.

Hope you are all using your laptop in the garden


----------



## insulinaddict09

Not at the moment but i will be in a min... Im in the foot spa at the moment shhhhh

Did you sleep lastnight then babe? I got a few hours.

Hey yes Heidi, its a deal... lets get it started, at least we know we cant possibly f*ck up as much as this lot lol


----------



## Steff

good afternoon one and all , thats me done now till wednesday yayyy lol  x


----------



## sasha1

Damn right... always fancied... shouting sit the f*** down, shut the F*** up, 
pin your lugs back... then I'll begin.
Lol
Heidi


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Damn right... always fancied... shouting sit the f*** down, shut the F*** up,
> pin your lugs back... then I'll begin.
> Lol
> Heidi



ooOoOoo What have a walked into here 
*scrolls back up*


----------



## sasha1

Hi all
Who wants which job at the next election?????
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

Hi steff09
How you doing...is weather still good in newcastle?
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello steffi, you ok then?

Heidi and I are going to set up a political party... because all the others are 

sh*t lol  I'm her campaign manager...


----------



## Steff

absolutly red hot still sasha i have had the fan on all day. 

oo right well i wish you good luck with that gals haha

back later on x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not at the moment but i will be in a min... Im in the foot spa at the moment shhhhh
> 
> Did you sleep lastnight then babe? I got a few hours.
> 
> Hey yes Heidi, its a deal... lets get it started, at least we know we cant possibly f*ck up as much as this lot lol



a foot spa, niceee   Got to sleep in the early hours but slept in late so got a few 

I'm going to a BBQ later woo!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> a foot spa, niceee   Got to sleep in the early hours but slept in late so got a few
> 
> I'm going to a BBQ later woo!



OH i wanna come !!!! I love BBQ's .... mmmm 

yeah footspa.... Ive had a bit of a pamper session today...wooo 

I've done my nails and everything!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right I'm off for a while... catch up with you all later!!! 

Have a good afternoon all.

catch you later Heidi xx

Twin xx enjoy the BBQ xx

Steff xxx


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,

Is there anyone about, out there??
Its lonely on here today......lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone about, out there??
> Its lonely on here today......lol
> 
> Heidi



Hi babe.. I'm here.. dont know how long for though, bloody internet keeps going off  Hope you and Nath are both ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey it you come on here i'm back on-line on MSN now.

bloody internet!!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe.. I'm here.. dont know how long for though, bloody internet keeps going off  Hope you and Nath are both ok?



Hey hun,

I'm having the same problem....and its doing mi nut in...must be the sun...lol
Just got the pendulum cd blasting out
Yeah we ok thanks hun, how you???
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> I'm having the same problem....and its doing mi nut in...must be the sun...lol
> Just got the pendulum cd blasting out
> Yeah we ok thanks hun, how you???
> Heidi



Yes im fine thanks babe.. Pendulum eh? Ive got Kerrang blasting lol I love that channel ha ha good music most of the time .
its cooling down here now.. not too much tho.
So did you get anything done this afternoon? I carried on with the pampering etc... just need to get dressed and go out now lol


----------



## sasha1

Still nice here to at mo.
Nah just made tea and pottered about a bit. Did you enjoy your pampering session??
Might get round to watching a dvd later....cant make mi mind up....decisions, decisions
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Still nice here to at mo.
> Nah just made tea and pottered about a bit. Did you enjoy your pampering session??
> Might get round to watching a dvd later....cant make mi mind up....decisions, decisions
> Heidi



Yes its nice here still just cooler though.

I hope its nice tomorrow  I might get everyone round for a BBQ, I want one now Katie said about going to one  Yeah the pampering was brilliant thanks.. i should do it more often but im too lazy with girly things like that lol
Nath in a better mood now then??.... ha ha bloody teenagers lol.
You listened to that song yet? its on their new album that came out january time i think.


----------



## sasha1

Its meant to be nice again 2morra, ideal BBQ weather.. I think steff was going to one today to...
Aye he calmed down...its all that testosterone...poor lad has'nt a clue what to do with it... mind you does any bloke....LOL
Have'nt got round to listening to it today, but is under a load of crap in nath's room...told him he got to sort it out...little sod...haha
Glad you enjoyed your pampering day
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha boys eh? they never grow up though lol
what films are you considering then, for later? I think I might watch Twilight... I could do with a fix of Robert Pattinson .. phew... lol


----------



## sasha1

Twlight is an awesome film, cant wait for the next installment...and looking forward to the new harry potter to.. Think I might watch 'The Crew'..rented it out a couple of weeks ago..its top..the saw it on offer in asda, had to buy it.
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

How are things?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> How are things?



Hi hun,

How's you doing, have you been out enjoying the weather?
Me and Nath good thanks.
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> How's you doing, have you been out enjoying the weather?
> Me and Nath good thanks.
> Heidi




Been over at my grandparent's for lunch today and a good walk. Had alovely weather down here. Been wearing shorts all day.

Here's something a little out of the blue, how long has Nathan had diabetes for?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Been over at my grandparent's for lunch today and a good walk. Had alovely weather down here. Been wearing shorts all day.
> 
> Here's something a little out of the blue, how long has Nathan had diabetes for?



Its been well nice up here to...just hope the large disc in the sky stays around.

He's been diabetic since feb 07 so well over 2 years.. how ling you been diagnosed?
Heidi


----------



## Steff

evening all hows things ? ooohh im slighty down lol newcastle got relegated but knew it anyways so should not be such a shock xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Its been well nice up here to...just hope the large disc in the sky stays around.
> 
> He's been diabetic since feb 07 so well over 2 years.. how ling you been diagnosed?
> Heidi



Was diagnosed when I was five or six way back in 1996. Thirteen years now.


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening all hows things ? ooohh im slighty down lol newcastle got relegated but knew it anyways so should not be such a shock xx



Hi Steff
Totally gutted for you hun, thought you might ave just done it.. You'll bounce back up next season... and hammer Man utd
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Was diagnosed when I was five or six way back in 1996. Thirteen years now.



OMG, Feel soooo old now hun...LOL
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> OMG, Feel soooo old now hun...LOL
> Heidi



Hahahaha, don't say that lol!! I'm only eighteen!

Hiya Steff


----------



## Steff

hya tom 

yes i do hope so hun lol xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Twlight is an awesome film, cant wait for the next installment...and looking forward to the new harry potter to.. Think I might watch 'The Crew'..rented it out a couple of weeks ago..its top..the saw it on offer in asda, had to buy it.
> Heidi


Ha i hope you enjoy your evening ...


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahahaha, don't say that lol!! I'm only eighteen!
> 
> Hiya Steff



Hahaha... Wish I was 18 again..knowing what I know now hun... 
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hahaha... Wish I was 18 again..knowing what I know now hun...
> Heidi



I wish I could stay eighteen lol!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahaha... Wish I was 18 again..knowing what I know now hun...
> Heidi



Hey well said Heidi.. 18 was such a long time ago


----------



## Steff

night   all


----------



## sweetsatin

Night Steff & all who follow


----------



## sweetsatin

Anyone here?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi i'm here babe, You ok ?

So recently diagnosed then? it is such a shock at first i know , anyone else in the family diabetic or just you?


----------



## sweetsatin

My grandma was


----------



## sweetsatin

I'm fine thx are u?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> I'm fine thx are u?



Yes fine thanks. Well all my family are type1's , both parents and all my 

siblings. I was first told i was type 2 then that was revised  after a trip to

hospital with DKA, then i was told i had always been type 1.

So had you been unwell for a while before you were diagnosed?

Oh by the way we all come in here for a moan / laugh or to just talk rubbish.

Everyone is welcome


----------



## sweetsatin

I was very thirsty & tired but had the sence to go & buy some diastix from chemist to test my urine it was 2% i was shocked so went to docs then was sent to hospital next day for fasting blood test it came back possitive. still a shock tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> I was very thirsty & tired but had the sence to go & buy some diastix from chemist to test my urine it was 2% i was shocked so went to docs then was sent to hospital next day for fasting blood test it came back possitive. still a shock tho



Yes i bet it was... well we are all type 1's but it was still a shock to be told 

that i was diabetic  I am the youngest so secretly always thought that

maybe I'd got away with it and wasn't diabetic ha ha .

Yes i remember that thirst well, I was like that for quite a while before I

was put on Metformin... which did nothing for me at all.

Since being on Insulin I have felt so much better health wise, I wish they had 

put me on it years ago. Well the shopping aspect will get a lot easier believe 

me, at first i didnt know what to buy or what i was allowed to eat lol

it is second nature now.


----------



## sweetsatin

I still don't know what to eat or buy lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> I still don't know what to eat or buy lol



Well i eat chicken breast ,steak, seafood, vegetables, fruit, eggs,cheese,

bacon, sausages,sliced meats


I am not actually eating carbs at the moment out of personal choice.

But you can still have ; brown bread, rice [basmati is the better one]

pasta , potatoes, etc, the only thing i would say is when eating carbs be 

aware of portion sizes.. carbs= sugar!!


----------



## sweetsatin

Thought cheese was a no no only very little or low fat philli
I only have one slice of brown bread now i got used to having 3-4oz of what ever i eat such as chicken breast steak egg size potatoe i cup of pasta, i could eat veg n fruit all day tho but now i'm limited to fruit no more bags of grapes just very few


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Thought cheese was a no no only very little or low fat philli
> I only have one slice of brown bread now i got used to having 3-4oz of what ever i eat such as chicken breast steak egg size potatoe i cup of pasta, i could eat veg n fruit all day tho but now i'm limited to fruit no more bags of grapes just very few



Oh god i live on cheese!! Yes you do have to watch some fruits because 

of the fructose, especially grapes  Apples are good though, they are 

low Gi so you can eat plenty, I usually have apples for a snack during the 

day. I never measure portions out.. I must be a bad diabetic lol Things are 

slightly different for me as I am type 1 so I can inject extra insulin to cover

whatever I eat to keep my sugar levels within range.... apparently lol I'm still

working on that part of the theory. If you watch out for Steff09 she is a 

recent type 2 who will be able to give you plenty of meal / shopping ideas

more suited to a type 2 diet. She is about in this thread most days.


----------



## sweetsatin

I don't measure portions i just guess lol 
i will ask steff for some ideas when i catch her.
Keep working on your theory practice makes perfect hehe!
Well i'm off to bed now was good to chat to you hope to catch you later .
Good night & take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> I don't measure portions i just guess lol
> i will ask steff for some ideas when i catch her.
> Keep working on your theory practice makes perfect hehe!
> Well i'm off to bed now was good to chat to you hope to catch you later .
> Good night & take care



Ok catch you tomorrow. night


----------



## katie

urgh this girl who was friends with my ex is on itv "it's my life". she is like my nemesis! I swear im just starting to forget about him and i see one of his best friends on TV GRR!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> urgh this girl who was friends with my ex is on itv "it's my life". she is like my nemesis! I swear im just starting to forget about him and i see one of his best friends on TV GRR!!



Oh no... poor you!!! forget him... men are just not worth the heart ache

Im totally off  men for a while now  Im sick of being hurt.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh no... poor you!!! forget him... men are just not worth the heart ache
> 
> Im totally off  men for a while now  Im sick of being hurt.



Yeah I really really believe it's not worth it - and i think im neeeeaaarrrlllly over it. but i was with him 3 years so it's difficult to forget about him completely. URGH. what a nob.

anyway let's forget i mentioned men! 

how you doing this eve twin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah I really really believe it's not worth it - and i think im neeeeaaarrrlllly over it. but i was with him 3 years so it's difficult to forget about him completely. URGH. what a nob.
> 
> anyway let's forget i mentioned men!
> 
> how you doing this eve twin?



Yeah im ok thanks Twin, just a bit annoyed  and upset really.

f*cking men... bastards!!! everytime i think i find a nice one , they go and hurt me arggghhhh.

well thats me off men for a while again.. ha ha its already been 2 years.

I think i need to give up now.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im ok thanks Twin, just a bit annoye and upset really.
> 
> f*cking men... bastards!!! everytime i think i find a nice one , they go and hurt me arggghhhh.
> 
> well thats me off men for a while again.. ha ha its already been 2 years.
> 
> I think i need to give up now.



whats been two years? who's upset you??

let's both give up lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> whats been two years? who's upset you??
> 
> let's both give up lol



Ha 2 years single and avoiding men like the plague lol .. oh no one just 

me being too sensitive i think... Yes lets just give up now while we can ha ha 

how did the BBQ go then.. good?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha 2 years single and avoiding men like the plague lol .. oh no one just
> 
> me being too sensitive i think... Yes lets just give up now while we can ha ha
> 
> how did the BBQ go then.. good?



oh right - trust me being single is better. i have cried so much less since being single - including any crying after breaking up lol. yeah im going to give up for a while and have some fun (errr not like that! lol)

Yeah it was good thanks, i think ive got a sun burnt face though! it's really warm, it got cloudy so didnt think i'd need sun lotion, oops lol.

been up to much?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh right - trust me being single is better. i have cried so much less since being single - including any crying after breaking up lol. yeah im going to give up for a while and have some fun (errr not like that! lol)
> 
> Yeah it was good thanks, i think ive got a sun burnt face though! it's really warm, it got cloudy so didnt think i'd need sun lotion, oops lol.
> 
> been up to much?



been in the garden sunbathing ha ha it was just a bit cold in a bikini though

did a major pamper session , the works, did some bits in the house, couple of 

showers bit of Tv, been on MSN for a while not much really.

just a lazy day. you done anymore of your costume yet? Yeah im defo 

swerving men for a while i think


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> been in the garden sunbathing ha ha it was just a bit cold in a bikini ha ha
> 
> did a major pamper session , the works, did some bits in the house, couple of
> 
> showers bit of Tv, been on MSN for a while not much really.
> 
> just a lazy day. you done anymore of your costume yet? Yeah im defo
> 
> swerving men for a while i think




lol yeah i bet it was cold!

a pamper session sounds good, i need to do my nails 

Yeah ive done some more layers of paper mache, think it's ready for fur now - i'll start doing that tomorrow, very exciting!


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha  yes i did my nails.. just french manicure,de-fuzzed, facial etc it was great lol
woo post a pic so i can see how its getting on. 
yes i was quite optimistic with the bikini... brrrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right Twin i'll catch up with you tomorrow babe.. Im going to go and eat 

chocolate lol Night xxx


----------



## katie

i cant post one right now because i lost my phone battery on friday night (thats another story lol) so dont have a camera.  I'll try posting one tomorrow though!

are you doing much tomorrow? im working, urgh!


----------



## katie

oh ok, cool  i was about to go too since i have to be up, urgh. hope i can sleep. goodnight twinny lol xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning All  I hope you are all well today..


Heidi , Thanks for the PM  

Catch up with you later  xxx Anne-Marie xxx


----------



## sasha1

Hello world..... lol

Have the hell is everyone today on this gorgeous day

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha very well thanks  Thank god for laptops and wireless internet!!!!!

I can sunbathe and surf the net at the same time ... there is a god 

We just need the sun to last a few days then I'll be happy


----------



## Steff

hi everyone hope your all well 
 away out now sun is lovley x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi everyone hope your all well
> away out now sun is lovley x



Hi Steff hope you are well today?

lovely and sunny here wooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh steff ive just remembered, i was talking to sweetsatin lastnight and she

needs advice on food / meals to have, she is a recent type 2, I've pointed 

her in your direction for advice etc ok


----------



## angel30eyes

Afternoon all, had hypo an hour ago and feel like I want to go kill the entire habitants of norwich, is that normal???


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Afternoon all, had hypo an hour ago and feel like I want to go kill the entire habitants of norwich, is that normal???


Ummm YES ... especially if you are a woman!! ha ha I hope you are ok now Angel .


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun,
Whilst i'm not diabetic... I feel like doing people in on a regular basis...lol...
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

angel30eyes said:


> Afternoon all, had hypo an hour ago and feel like I want to go kill the entire habitants of norwich, is that normal???



Don't worry, I get that too. Aggression is a sign of hypos. No wonder I play rugby better when I've been borderline hypo before a match and dropped into hypo during a match lol.


----------



## angel30eyes

Oh good cause I was beginning to think I was having some mid life crisis a few years early lol, needless to say my oh is not impressed and said he'd bugger off out if I was gonna be a cow all day so now feel like diabetes is ruining everything


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Oh good cause I was beginning to think I was having some mid life crisis a few years early lol, needless to say my oh is not impressed and said he'd bugger off out if I was gonna be a cow all day so now feel like diabetes is ruining everything


Oh poor you , well as Tom just said it is a major symptom of a hypo. We all get like that!

I hope you are feeling better now and less like Genocide lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh poor you , well as Tom just said it is a major symptom of a hypo. We all get like that!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better now and less like Genocide lol



Ah rugby when hypo is interesting lol. That's to say the least! Especially when I play in the front row of the scrum. Opportunities to let out the agression lol.


----------



## angel30eyes

Now i've just had half a big bar of galaxy so now feel very guilty and no doubt will suffer with super high sugars later


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Now i've just had half a big bar of galaxy so now feel very guilty and no doubt will suffer with super high sugars later



Ah yes, sounds familiar to me... it is sooooo tempting when hypo to just eat 

everything in sight !! lol  Then as you say its hello high sugars 

I hope you are feeling better now xxx


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,
Well nath be joining all the high sugars to, he come back from park in a right state, so he been on the choc to, and glucose tabs
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> Well nath be joining all the high sugars to, he come back from park in a right state, so he been on the choc to, and glucose tabs
> Heidi


Oh No!!! I hope he's feeling better soon. Well the sun has now f*cked off behind a cloud

and it looks like rain again !!! Nooooooo , bloody weather!! apparently a storm is on the 

way.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh No!!! I hope he's feeling better soon. Well the sun has now f*cked off behind a cloud
> 
> and it looks like rain again !!! Nooooooo , bloody weather!! apparently a storm is on the
> 
> way.



Hi hun
Tea just come phoned out for take out 4 a treat....Nath gone back down to 2.6.
Starting to cloud in here a bit to hun
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

MMmm Take-Away.. lucky you. I'm having an omlette.. again!! ha ha 

Wow down to 2.6 , best keep an eye on him then babe. Yeah really overcast here now , and cold , thunder on the way as well.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMmm Take-Away.. lucky you. I'm having an omlette.. again!! ha ha
> 
> Wow down to 2.6 , best keep an eye on him then babe. Yeah really overcast here now , and cold , thunder on the way as well.



Will do hun, He just had hypostop 5 mins before tea came, he eating that now, give him his insulin after he finished and come back up again.
Ooooo love omlette, especially with cheese and ham....mmmm
Theres strange looking clouds heading up here to hun

Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

Sugars 2 hours after lunch and my galaxy 14 so not too high thank goodness


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Will do hun, He just had hypostop 5 mins before tea came, he eating that now, give him his insulin after he finished and come back up again.
> Ooooo love omlette, especially with cheese and ham....mmmm
> Theres strange looking clouds heading up here to hun
> 
> Heidi


MMmm yes i live on omlettes , I had cheese, mushroom and onion. I dont eat carbs so I

tend to eat alot of omlettes, salads, seafood and fruit.. not much else really. I do love 

Take-Away as a treat though, I'd have Chicken Kebeb with lettuce and tahini !!! without 

the tortilla !!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Sugars 2 hours after lunch and my galaxy 14 so not too high thank goodness


Hi Angel , glad to hear the levels haven't hit the roof!!!  If that was me I'd be in the 20s

by now!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMmm yes i live on omlettes , I had cheese, mushroom and onion. I dont eat carbs so I
> 
> tend to eat alot of omlettes, salads, seafood and fruit.. not much else really. I do love
> 
> Take-Away as a treat though, I'd have Chicken Kebeb with lettuce and tahini !!! without
> 
> the tortilla !!!



Hi hun,
How do you manage without the carbs???
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> How do you manage without the carbs???
> Heidi


Ha its soo easy actually !!! I did think I would miss them but I dont at all, Its easier than

you would think. If I do eat carbs my sugars zoom to the 20's and no amount of insulin will

bring them down, so I end up doing lots of corrections and then plummet to the 1's !!! its 

not worth it for me. Every now and again I'll have a slice of toast , but pay for it 

everytime. There are so many other choices to eat food wise, I eat steak, seafood, fruit, 

veg, eggs, cheese, chicken breast, just no carbs. Well obviously I do get a certain 

amount of carbs from milk , mayo etc but small amounts only. This way of eating works 

well for me but its not for everyone!! No good for Nath really as he is still growing and 

needs plenty of carbs in his diet.


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun,
Thats a great way of coping with not having to do loads of insulin corrections that then unstable your bloods and hypos.
Realise its no good for Nath at the mo though, just handy to know that there is a way round the carb issue.
Having a little bit of trouble with Nath weight at the mo..consultant always on his back about it.. to the point last hospital visit Nath saw his a*** and give them all a gob full and stormed out...they asked for it and i told them.  I am trying to cut his carbs down a little though...he loves bread....any type in any amount
Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Angel , glad to hear the levels haven't hit the roof!!!  If that was me I'd be in the 20s
> 
> by now!!




I would normally but I think my body is playing tricks on me today lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> Thats a great way of coping with not having to do loads of insulin corrections that then unstable your bloods and hypos.
> Realise its no good for Nath at the mo though, just handy to know that there is a way round the carb issue.
> Having a little bit of trouble with Nath weight at the mo..consultant always on his back about it.. to the point last hospital visit Nath saw his a*** and give them all a gob full and stormed out...they asked for it and i told them.  I am trying to cut his carbs down a little though...he loves bread....any type in any amount
> Heidi


I know it is hard, Insulin does tend to help you gain weight ive found. It is a good idea to reduce his carbs if weight is an issue, although he is a growing boy so i wouldnt restrict them too much. as he gets older you will probably find that he will lose weight anyway.
As for the hospital.. tell them to f*ck off lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I would normally but I think my body is playing tricks on me today lol


I know i get days like that!! i expect to zoom up but dont.. then others when ive had no chocolate or anything they are sky high!! ha ha keeps us on our toes though babe lol


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know i get days like that!! i expect to zoom up but dont.. then others when ive had no chocolate or anything they are sky high!! ha ha keeps us on our toes though babe lol



Doesn't it just, although when I have hypos which is still new to me all i do is burst into tears and then want to eat copius amounts of junk food which untill today I had managed to avoid doing but today I was in such a rage I had to eat chocs


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Doesn't it just, although when I have hypos which is still new to me all i do is burst into tears and then want to eat copius amounts of junk food which untill today I had managed to avoid doing but today I was in such a rage I had to eat chocs


Yes I get like that, I want to eat everything in the house and get crazy mad with people

when they tell me im hypo.. I f*cking know im hypo lol . Ive not had a hypo for a while 

now yippe.. and my bloods have been ok as well.


----------



## Steff

evening all hope your well

catch you tomorrow x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all hope your well
> 
> catch you tomorrow x


hello goodbye xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello.... Anyone there????


----------



## katie

sorry, im not about!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sorry, im not about!


Ha ha me either lol


----------



## mikep1979

good morning you lovely folks 

anyone around???


----------



## Bailey2001

morning matey, good weekend?


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> morning matey, good weekend?



very good lol

but a little to much booze hehehehehe

you have a good weekend mate??


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> very good lol
> 
> but a little to much booze hehehehehe
> 
> you have a good weekend mate??




quiet one mate to be honest, just went to the gym 

did you hear about my test result from the docs?


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> quiet one mate to be honest, just went to the gym
> 
> did you hear about my test result from the docs?



no mate. how did it go????


----------



## Bailey2001

result came back at 4.9..........so im assuming im not diabetic now


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> result came back at 4.9..........so im assuming im not diabetic now



wow so good news then mate


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> wow so good news then mate



i know i couldnt believe it when he sat me down and said it was all normal...the lloyds test thingy really shock me up...


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> i know i couldnt believe it when he sat me down and said it was all normal...the lloyds test thingy really shock me up...



id be inclined to go back to lloyds and ask to see the manager and complain about it.


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> id be inclined to go back to lloyds and ask to see the manager and complain about it.




thing is, cant get me head around it, still believing the bloody lloyds one!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> thing is, cant get me head around it, still believing the bloody lloyds one!!!!!!!! lol



well  mate what else did the gp say??? did he say you needed to have another one to make sure or is that it??


----------



## Bailey2001

no mate, as far as he was concerned thats it...done and dusted i think...ihave to go back in acouple of weeks anyway for something else, so i can mention it to him then..test would have probably been lower if i hadnt had mi weetabix 2 hours earlier (forgot it was fasting test!)...im just gonna have to accept the proper medical test result and get on with things!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> no mate, as far as he was concerned thats it...done and dusted i think...ihave to go back in acouple of weeks anyway for something else, so i can mention it to him then..test would have probably been lower if i hadnt had mi weetabix 2 hours earlier (forgot it was fasting test!)...im just gonna have to accept the proper medical test result and get on with things!



well it is top news mate!!!!!  so glad for you 

*now where did they put this cure for diabetes????* lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well it is top news mate!!!!!  so glad for you
> 
> *now where did they put this cure for diabetes????* lol



thanks mate, just wish i hadnt gone to the f**king chemist and just gone to the quacks and had a proper one!!!!!!

i think for my own sanity, im gonna have to leave the forum (with sadness) in order to get my head around it all....

youve been a real tonic mate, i thank you for that


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> thanks mate, just wish i hadnt gone to the f**king chemist and just gone to the quacks and had a proper one!!!!!!
> 
> i think for my own sanity, im gonna have to leave the forum (with sadness) in order to get my head around it all....
> 
> youve been a real tonic mate, i thank you for that



no probs mate. i understand it wouldnt be nice to be on here when you need the space to sort stuff out


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> no probs mate. i understand it wouldnt be nice to be on here when you need the space to sort stuff out



cheers mate, be safe


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> cheers mate, be safe



you to mate


----------



## Northerner

Best wishes from me too Phil - you take care!


----------



## mikep1979

anybody out there????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> anybody out there????


Hello mike... im sort of here ...ish


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello mike... im sort of here ...ish



loll yeah ditto.


----------



## sasha1

Morning All

Hows tricks?

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

hi heidi 

hows things up your neck of the woods today??

mike


----------



## sasha1

Hi Mike

Things sound up here at the mo
Hey, did you have a spot on weekend? are you recovering today?
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Things sound up here at the mo
> Hey, did you have a spot on weekend? are you recovering today?
> Heidi



lol i was naughty and had far to much of the bad stuff over the whole weekend lol so yeah im kinda paying for it now hehehehehehe

you have a good weekend??? do anything good???

hows nath??? getting any better on the carbs front???

im always here to help if you or nath need it huni 

mike


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol i was naughty and had far to much of the bad stuff over the whole weekend lol so yeah im kinda paying for it now hehehehehehe
> 
> you have a good weekend??? do anything good???
> 
> hows nath??? getting any better on the carbs front???
> 
> im always here to help if you or nath need it huni
> 
> mike



Hey, everyone needs a good blow out now and again....as long as you had a good one
Aye weekend was spot on thanks, gorgeous weather too, thought the large disc thing would stay in the sky would stay around a bit longer.
Nath ok, thanks..gone out to park on his bike for a bit...give xbox time to cool down.. haha
Carbs still a big issue...but trying
Thanks for the offer of help hun, its really appreciated and means a lot, same goes for me to, if i can help at all give us a shout
Hope Man u get hammered tomorra... total pack of *******...haha
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hey, everyone needs a good blow out now and again....as long as you had a good one
> Aye weekend was spot on thanks, gorgeous weather too, thought the large disc thing would stay in the sky would stay around a bit longer.
> Nath ok, thanks..gone out to park on his bike for a bit...give xbox time to cool down.. haha
> Carbs still a big issue...but trying
> Thanks for the offer of help hun, its really appreciated and means a lot, same goes for me to, if i can help at all give us a shout
> Hope Man u get hammered tomorra... total pack of *******...haha
> Heidi



lol well i am rooting for barca but only cos my grandad off mums side of the family is from catalan area of spain (barca area) and is a huge barca fan. he sends me the full squad pic every year and he even manages to get it signed by all the first team players to!!!

whats problems with carbs??? is he eating to many???

does he have any hobbies etc??

mike


----------



## Steff

good afternoon one and all just saying hello im off out to park in fact i must be mad tis gale force winds lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good afternoon one and all just saying hello im off out to park in fact i must be mad tis gale force winds lol



lol its not to bad down here huni  well have a nice time anyways


----------



## mikep1979

so whats everyone up to today????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol its not to bad down here huni  well have a nice time anyways



Not bad here???? get your bloody eyes tested Michael!!! Well as we are 10 minutes down the road from eachother  you wouldnt think it possible to have 
such different weather!! its cold and windy here!! the sun is finally out now from behind a cloud but it looks like rain!!! bloody weather.


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i am rooting for barca but only cos my grandad off mums side of the family is from catalan area of spain (barca area) and is a huge barca fan. he sends me the full squad pic every year and he even manages to get it signed by all the first team players to!!!
> 
> whats problems with carbs??? is he eating to many???
> 
> does he have any hobbies etc??
> 
> mike



Barca for me to hun...all the way
He loves bread..any shape of from...i do try to limit, not restrict...cause thats where probs arise..there is'nt anything he not allowed..again when you start banning things, the resentment builds further.
Just thought if I could cut down on them a little..on the side..without him realising..It would help with his weight/insulin doses etc.
He used to play rugby and hockey, climbing club, but lost confidence etc when diagnosed..plus he was relentlessly bullied..although that sorted for now. 
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not bad here???? get your bloody eyes tested Michael!!! Well as we are 10 minutes down the road from eachother  you wouldnt think it possible to have
> such different weather!! its cold and windy here!! the sun is finally out now from behind a cloud but it looks like rain!!! bloody weather.



hahahahahaha well i am sat inside in my shorts (nothing else on like) and my heating on full blast so that could be where the warmth is coming from hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha well i am sat inside in my shorts (nothing else on like) and my heating on full blast so that could be where the warmth is coming from hehehehe


sounds like it!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Barca for me to hun...all the way
> He loves bread..any shape of from...i do try to limit, not restrict...cause thats where probs arise..there is'nt anything he not allowed..again when you start banning things, the resentment builds further.
> Just thought if I could cut down on them a little..on the side..without him realising..It would help with his weight/insulin doses etc.
> He used to play rugby and hockey, climbing club, but lost confidence etc when diagnosed..plus he was relentlessly bullied..although that sorted for now.
> Heidi



well i would defo use wholemeal/non white everything. if he is into pasta then i would defo have this with most meals and also rice as it is a complex carb so longer release period and is more filling. is he over weight or just built up??? i would try and coax him to going back to climbing and other sports. if he is geting bullied sign him up for a martial arts class and let him start to train there and then he will get a tonn of confidence and also the ability to stand up to them (its a man thing lol).


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> sounds like it!!!!



hehehehehehehe yup but i do love to sit in my shorts!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Barca for me to hun...all the way
> He loves bread..any shape of from...i do try to limit, not restrict...cause thats where probs arise..there is'nt anything he not allowed..again when you start banning things, the resentment builds further.
> Just thought if I could cut down on them a little..on the side..without him realising..It would help with his weight/insulin doses etc.
> He used to play rugby and hockey, climbing club, but lost confidence etc when diagnosed..plus he was relentlessly bullied..although that sorted for now.
> Heidi


Hey Heidi...Tom plays rugby and is type 1.. maybe he can give Nath some advice / encouragement with starting playing again?? I'm sure he wouldnt mind you asking.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehe yup but i do love to sit in my shorts!!!!!!


Ha ha yes me too.. i live in shorts in the nice weather... saying that where is the nice weather grrrr


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes me too.. i live in shorts in the nice weather... saying that where is the nice weather grrrr



lol in saudi probably  hehehehe


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> well i would defo use wholemeal/non white everything. if he is into pasta then i would defo have this with most meals and also rice as it is a complex carb so longer release period and is more filling. is he over weight or just built up??? i would try and coax him to going back to climbing and other sports. if he is geting bullied sign him up for a martial arts class and let him start to train there and then he will get a tonn of confidence and also the ability to stand up to them (its a man thing lol).



He a bit of both.. sturdy,squat and strong....but carrying a littla extra than he needs.He a damn god prop.
He does'nt eat out white hun...he prefers wholemeal/granary
He turned round and flattened the main ring leader, than sat on him and tried to strangle him....Nice one, told him that to.
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> He a bit of both.. sturdy,squat and strong....but carrying a littla extra than he needs.He a damn god prop.
> He does'nt eat out white hun...he prefers wholemeal/granary
> He turned round and flattened the main ring leader, than sat on him and tried to strangle him....Nice one, told him that to.
> Heidi



lol sounds like me when i was young!!!! i turned out to be 5'10ish and 15 stone of beef lol i went into the paras for a few years and had the most amazing time of my life. learnt how to sky dive which is where i got my love of base jumping from. killed me when i had to leave. but i still have tonnes of mates in and we all get together sometimes to go jumping. well if you need anything for either of you let me know (even if i cant help i will know someone who can)


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He a bit of both.. sturdy,squat and strong....but carrying a littla extra than he needs.He a damn god prop.
> He does'nt eat out white hun...he prefers wholemeal/granary
> He turned round and flattened the main ring leader, than sat on him and tried to strangle him....Nice one, told him that to.
> Heidi


ha ha glad to hear he's taking no sh*t Heidi lol. Dont blame him .


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol sounds like me when i was young!!!! i turned out to be 5'10ish and 15 stone of beef lol i went into the paras for a few years and had the most amazing time of my life. learnt how to sky dive which is where i got my love of base jumping from. killed me when i had to leave. but i still have tonnes of mates in and we all get together sometimes to go jumping. well if you need anything for either of you let me know (even if i cant help i will know someone who can)




Thanks hun,
Sure Nath gonna shoot up a bit...he about 5'3 ish at the mo.....so towers above me....haha
I know that must have gutted you to leave the paras....Nathan had wanted to join the army..be on the frontline etc....It hit him really hard when he realised that he couldnt achieve his ambition. 
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Thanks hun,
> Sure Nath gonna shoot up a bit...he about 5'3 ish at the mo.....so towers above me....haha
> I know that must have gutted you to leave the paras....Nathan had wanted to join the army..be on the frontline etc....It hit him really hard when he realised that he couldnt achieve his ambition.
> Heidi



yeah it did gut me bad. was something i had always realised i wanted to do. all my family (dad, both grandads and all my uncles) have been in the forces so its kinda a family tradition.

well just make him realise that just cos he cant go in the regs now he will still be able to do stuff along those lines that will give hima a rush and give him a job he will love. if he loves climbing so much get him back into it pronto then he will be able to get a job in that. might be a good reason for telling him he should take it back up huni???


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Heidi...Tom plays rugby and is type 1.. maybe he can give Nath some advice / encouragement with starting playing again?? I'm sure he wouldnt mind you asking.



Cheers hun,
Might run that past Tom..
I was totally buzzin when Nath came home and told me what he'd done..and he new it....He was meant to have a day in isolation for it though....But i made it quite clear to school that no way was that happening......so got outta it...lol
That school must think i'm a nightmare...but could'nt give a flying f***...haha
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

right well im offski folks. i have something to "sort out" hehehehehe

laters you lot


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Cheers hun,
> Might run that past Tom..
> I was totally buzzin when Nath came home and told me what he'd done..and he new it....He was meant to have a day in isolation for it though....But i made it quite clear to school that no way was that happening......so got outta it...lol
> That school must think i'm a nightmare...but could'nt give a flying f***...haha
> Heidi


Ha ha f*cking right babe!! if he was my son i'd be a f*cking nightmare lol  I'm glad he is standing up for himself tho.. thats part of the battle , it makes you a stronger person inside as well which you need when you are f*cking diabetic. Hey you should ask Tom about it though , also he is petitioning the army to try to get in there.. im sure he could give some sort of advice to Nath about playing rugby again though.. which in turn could help with Naths weight issue... he'll burn some carbs then ha ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right well im offski folks. i have something to "sort out" hehehehehe
> 
> laters you lot


Okies Mike catch you later x take care


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol in saudi probably  hehehehe


 
Mike, its not too bad in Wiltshire, cloudy but the sun keeps breaking through!

How are you? Long time no speak.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon everyone !!! I hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather 

its nice and sunny here again Wooooo


----------



## sasha1

And a good afternoon to you to hun...
Oh you lucky lot down there....freezing here and blowing all the cobwebs away... sun thing trying to shine....Roll on the weekend though top BBQ 
weather coming back....
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> And a good afternoon to you to hun.
> Oh you lucky lot down there....freezing here and blowing all the cobwebs away... sun thing trying to shine....Roll on the weekend though top BBQ
> weather coming back....
> Heidi



Hi .. yes its lovely here now  I dont think it will last though , you know 

what our british weather is like !! be raining again in a while  What time

shall i arrive for the BBQ then??


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

How are things?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom
How's you and your day been?
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom
> How's you and your day been?
> Heidi



Not bad, been cracking on with revision for an exam in six days. Yours?


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Cheers hun,
> Might run that past Tom..
> I was totally buzzin when Nath came home and told me what he'd done..and he new it....He was meant to have a day in isolation for it though....But i made it quite clear to school that no way was that happening......so got outta it...lol
> That school must think i'm a nightmare...but could'nt give a flying f***...haha
> Heidi



Just seen this, My advice would be to find a local club. I played through my school and I'm looking to play at university. What do you want to know about rugby?


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Cheers hun,
> Might run that past Tom..
> I was totally buzzin when Nath came home and told me what he'd done..and he new it....He was meant to have a day in isolation for it though....But i made it quite clear to school that no way was that happening......so got outta it...lol
> That school must think i'm a nightmare...but could'nt give a flying f***...haha
> Heidi





sasha1 said:


> Thanks hun,
> Sure Nath gonna shoot up a bit...he about 5'3 ish at the mo.....so towers above me....haha
> I know that must have gutted you to leave the paras....Nathan had wanted to join the army..be on the frontline etc....It hit him really hard when he realised that he couldnt achieve his ambition.
> Heidi



Arggh don't get me started on the army. I want in aswell. I'm trying to get the army to reverse the ban that they have on diabetics serving. If you want to know more ask me in a PM or something like that. Or just have a look the the general message board for a thread callled "The Army" my bit on that is a few pages in.


----------



## sasha1

Yeah we ok thanx hun.. Just in the process of trying to get Nathan to take rugby back up..He lost confidence since being diagnosed...me, AM and Mike were all on about it before on the one liners,some one mentioned you play.
Are you revising hard hun...Is this your first exam? is it A levels???
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone !! I hope you are all ok?

Hi Heidi you and Nath ok ? Bloody raining here now!!! typical 

Hows your weather going? Better than mine I hope.

Anne-Marie xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun

Aye we ok.. thanks A.M
Well the weather here a load of B******* and P****** down
How you?
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom,
I just read your thread before on ''The Army''. I back you on that 100% hun.
I can understand the angle on being on the frontline and that the soilders cant afford to carry someone. But there is still plenty of other jobs in the army you can do regardless of being diabetic or not.. In fact that goes right across the board in RAF and NAVY. At the end of the day in my mind it is discrimination.... Right thats my rant over...lol
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Aye we ok.. thanks A.M
> Well the weather here a load of B******* and P****** down
> How you?
> Heidi



Ha ha i know , f*cking weather!!! its  been wet , windy , sunny , then rain 

again, now im bloody soaked because i had to run out and get my washing 

in , its bloody sunny again Grrrr . So at the moment im wet and slightly pissed

off !!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom,
> I just read your thread before on ''The Army''. I back you on that 100% hun.
> I can understand the angle on being on the frontline and that the soilders cant afford to carry someone. But there is still plenty of other jobs in the army you can do regardless of being diabetic or not.. In fact that goes right across the board in RAF and NAVY. At the end of the day in my mind it is discrimination.... Right thats my rant over...lol
> Heidi



Yes well said Heidi..we all totally agree and back him 100%


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi .. yes its lovely here now  I dont think it will last though , you know
> 
> what our british weather is like !! be raining again in a while  What time
> 
> shall i arrive for the BBQ then??




Your welcome anytime hun, if you ever up this way....
Know what you mean just had a monsoon, now bright sun.....What the hell going on...
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Yeah we ok thanx hun.. Just in the process of trying to get Nathan to take rugby back up..He lost confidence since being diagnosed...me, AM and Mike were all on about it before on the one liners,some one mentioned you play.
> Are you revising hard hun...Is this your first exam? is it A levels???
> Heidi



Yeah, revising hard...ish! Getting distracted by the joys of wireless internet lol! It's A level time of year for me lol! What do you want to know about rugby and diabetes? I play at hooker and am a forward. Not much to it for me really.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Your welcome anytime hun, if you ever up this way....
> Know what you mean just had a monsoon, now bright sun.....What the hell going on...
> Heidi



Woo Im on my way... oohh BBQ love it  yum


----------



## sasha1

Nathan used to love it you know the roughness gatting s*** up and that, and the workout for him was excellent...however this was before being diagnosed 2mths before he was 12. He was a dab hand prop, and really good hockey player.  The second time he played after diagnosis,he had a really bad hypo,collapsed and unfortunately had an accident. Some of the other kids really toke the P*** out of him for it, even now on occasions when he had hypo a school they find it hilarious to copy him...Basically they are a bunch of T****.  He lost interest after that, said he would never play any sport again.
I've tried everything to get him to take any sport up, even to the point of saying what nice things he could eat before hand, and naming sports persons how have diabetes. Nothing working though.
Good look with the A Levels..fingers crossed for you
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Mike, its not too bad in Wiltshire, cloudy but the sun keeps breaking through!
> 
> How are you? Long time no speak.



im doing ok mate you??

yeah far to long since we last spoke hehehehe

your lucky with the weather as its been raining on and off in l'pool today.


----------



## Steff

hi all evening 
x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hi all evening
> x



hello steffi 

you ok?? im on my way out so cant stop lol. might be back on later  x


----------



## sasha1

Evening all, 
Hows everyone...?
Heidi


----------



## Steff

hi sasha fine you ok

okies mike laters x x tc


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi sasha fine you ok
> 
> okies mike laters x x tc



Hi steff
Yeah we ok thanks hun.
Heidi


----------



## Steff

glad to hear it hun , lovely and sunny now


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> glad to hear it hun , lovely and sunny now




We've had loads of seasons over this way today, wind, rain, hail and sun
Supposed to be hot again by the weekend though

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello people!!! hope you're all ok ...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello people!!! hope you're all ok ...



Hi hun
We good this end... Hows things your way
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> We good this end... Hows things your way
> Heidi



Yeah fine thanks Heidi, you and Nath ok? I'm watching Britains Got Talent ,

woo I love little Dec...  Ive had a good day considering the weather 

I'm going out tomorrow so I hope its nice!! only a bit of retail therapy  and 

to get my hair cut.


----------



## Steff

night one and all 

laters x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night one and all
> 
> laters x



Night Steff xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bye All.... going to my friends .... back later


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bye All.... going to my friends .... back later



Bye hun, ave a good nite.
catch up with you 2moz
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> night one and all
> 
> laters x



Nite steff
Catch up 2moz hun
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All... I hope you are all well.


----------



## Steff

hya ill come out hiding for abit mwah x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Goodnight All x


----------



## insulinaddict09

GOOD MORNING!!! Well my day has not started the best way possible,

  17.7 as a waking bloods !!!!  Whoops!!! I dont know where

  that came from!!  I hope you are all well today.


----------



## sasha1

Morning hun
17.7... oh hun...how you feeling?
Heidi


----------



## Steff

morning pple x x  oooo addict hun u feeling bad?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> morning pple x x  oooo addict hun u feeling bad?



Morning steff,
How you doing
Heidi


----------



## katie

Hey everyone,

Addict, I woke up to 16.2  It's so annoying!! I'm trying really hard and still get rubbish levels.  Im guessing I hypo-ed but who knows?!

How is everyone?

Katie


----------



## Steff

morning sasha and katie and addict 
yep im fine ty how are you ? yes i aint checked mine as yet but last 2 morning i have managed a staedy 8-9 x


----------



## mikep1979

GOOD MORNING ONE AND ALL!!!!!!!!!!!



how the heck y'all doing on this wet and misserable day??? lol


----------



## Steff

right off out i go catch you all later x  have good day


----------



## mikep1979

laters steffi  x


----------



## katie

ok thanks steff. apart from the damn sugar levels! lol

hi mike, long time no see - hows u??


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok thanks steff. apart from the damn sugar levels! lol
> 
> hi mike, long time no see - hows u??



doing ok ta katie   how you doing??


----------



## katie

yeah not bad thanks.

will you be watching the football tonight?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yeah not bad thanks.
> 
> will you be watching the football tonight?



lol i sure will. me and a few mates all kitted out in barca stuff hehehehehe


----------



## katie

had a feeling you would be supporting them 

I can't believe britains got talent isnt going to be on haha


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> had a feeling you would be supporting them
> 
> I can't believe britains got talent isnt going to be on haha



thats another wooo bloody hoo for me!!!!!!!! i cant stand ant and dec!!!!!! hehehehe

well my grandad off my mums side is from barcalona area so i get a lot of stuff off him and have just grown up to support them and liverpool hehehehe


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> thats another wooo bloody hoo for me!!!!!!!! i cant stand ant and dec!!!!!! hehehehe
> 
> well my grandad off my mums side is from barcalona area so i get a lot of stuff off him and have just grown up to support them and liverpool hehehehe



I've decided to support Barca too, since reading that they are owned by their supporters and don't have shirt sponsorship but wear the name of a charity.


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> I've decided to support Barca too, since reading that they are owned by their supporters and don't have shirt sponsorship but wear the name of a charity.



*nods* yup owned by the fans unlike real madrid who are own by the spanish national bank. also yup they play with unicef on their tops. and found out a few weeks ago that some of there top players have donate sums of money per week from any bonus they get to unicef to.


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> *nods* yup owned by the fans unlike real madrid who are own by the spanish national bank. also yup they play with unicef on their tops. and found out a few weeks ago that some of there top players have donate sums of money per week from any bonus they get to unicef to.



What a great attitude in a sport that is so often dragged down by money-grabbing and excess!


----------



## mikep1979

Northerner said:


> What a great attitude in a sport that is so often dragged down by money-grabbing and excess!



i agree with that!!!!! how mant others in the sport or in any sport would you see doing this??? bet you you cant name anyone else tho i do know of a couple of others hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello again people  I hope you are all having better weather than me!!

bloody rain again... whats it like in town mike? wet as well? is anyone up to

much today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

BYE!!! BACK LATER... IM ON A MISSION OF MERCY LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello again people  I hope you are all having better weather than me!!
> 
> bloody rain again... whats it like in town mike? wet as well? is anyone up to
> 
> much today?



not to bad in town. on and off really but just little showers that soak you to the feckin bone hehehehe

not up to much

you???


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> not to bad in town. on and off really but just little showers that soak you to the feckin bone hehehehe
> 
> not up to much
> 
> you???



Hi Mike,

How's you and your day going?
Weather up here pile of s****.....Summer back for the weekend tho....yesssss
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> How's you and your day going?
> Weather up here pile of s****.....Summer back for the weekend tho....yesssss
> Heidi



hi heidi huni,

yeah weather here is a bit crap like but again wont be here soon lol

not up to much at all. just thinking of packing my chute and booking a train to france hehehehehe ah well i can dream of just sodding off!!!!!

so what you up to today???

hows nath??

mike


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> hi heidi huni,
> 
> yeah weather here is a bit crap like but again wont be here soon lol
> 
> not up to much at all. just thinking of packing my chute and booking a train to france hehehehehe ah well i can dream of just sodding off!!!!!
> 
> so what you up to today???
> 
> hows nath??
> 
> mike



Hi Hun,
Aye Nath sound today thanks
Is it long till your hols.....lucky sod...haha..R u on the count down?
Meant to say the other day.... If you ever get a long run out in the bike..Have you been to 'Devils Bridge' Kirkby Lonsdale? It an awesome spot for bike meets and the scenery is mint
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun,
> Aye Nath sound today thanks
> Is it long till your hols.....lucky sod...haha..R u on the count down?
> Meant to say the other day.... If you ever get a long run out in the bike..Have you been to 'Devils Bridge' Kirkby Lonsdale? It an awesome spot for bike meets and the scenery is mint
> Heidi



nah its not hols huni i gotta go back to work and i cant wait!!!!!! lol

never been that way so i might get some of the lads to go out on saturday for as run out lol. we normally do down to wales and that way or over woodhead pass and snakepass lol nothing better than snakepass when its glorious sunshine and your doing 160+ and then anchoring on for the corners lol


so what you got planned for the weekend?? 

mike


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> nah its not hols huni i gotta go back to work and i cant wait!!!!!! lol
> 
> never been that way so i might get some of the lads to go out on saturday for as run out lol. we normally do down to wales and that way or over woodhead pass and snakepass lol nothing better than snakepass when its glorious sunshine and your doing 160+ and then anchoring on for the corners lol
> 
> 
> so what you got planned for the weekend??
> 
> mike



Sundays are the best up there... theres a cafe and that too...and people jump of the bridge in to the river...Total nutters.
Only down side is the cops have heavy presence up there...Lurking..you know how it is...for a start of nowt better to do with there time...lol..But plenty of roads to have a good burn out, corners...dont think anyone up here knew what straight meant.
Not sure on weekend yet... Buying Nath a skateboard.....
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Sundays are the best up there... theres a cafe and that too...and people jump of the bridge in to the river...Total nutters.
> Only down side is the cops have heavy presence up there...Lurking..you know how it is...for a start of nowt better to do with there time...lol..But plenty of roads to have a good burn out, corners...dont think anyone up here knew what straight meant.
> Not sure on weekend yet... Buying Nath a skateboard.....
> Heidi



nothing worse than a straight road for us bikers lol well maybe coppers lurking when you scream past doing 100+ but they usually cant be ar**d to chase you as they wont catch you hehehehe

so is nath into his skateboards???

i had one as a kid but my mum hated me going out on it cos i always ended up trying to jump stuff and getting hurt lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> nothing worse than a straight road for us bikers lol well maybe coppers lurking when you scream past doing 100+ but they usually cant be ar**d to chase you as they wont catch you hehehehe
> 
> so is nath into his skateboards???
> 
> i had one as a kid but my mum hated me going out on it cos i always ended up trying to jump stuff and getting hurt lol




Sure is hun... them and his BMX....The park down the road just had skate bit added...ramps and other things that inflict damage...lol....god job I,ve a first aid kit that'd put any A/E to shame...haha
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Sure is hun... them and his BMX....The park down the road just had skate bit added...ramps and other things that inflict damage...lol....god job I,ve a first aid kit that'd put any A/E to shame...haha
> Heidi



lol we had a huge trauma kit cos of dad being in the army (he was a little concous of us hurting ourselves) lol mum would fuss over us but god help if it was dad!!! he used to stich us up himself!!!!!! hehehehe he was a trained battle field medic tho

i never was allowed a bmx so i had to make do with a racing bike, but dad got me my first motorbike when i was about 6 lol


----------



## sasha1

Afternoon all,
Is there anyone out there?
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All  I hope you are all well today...


----------



## Steff

hi addict hun hows things xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Steff ok thanks . you ok sweetie?


----------



## Steff

yes gd ty hun u up2 much x


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

well barca are the european champs after stuffing them manc shite!!!!!  hehehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

you're not a fan of mancs in general I guess?

I had the radio on, was it worth watching?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All  Right I'm away early tonight  catch you all in the morning 

NIGHT XXX


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> you're not a fan of mancs in general I guess?
> 
> I had the radio on, was it worth watching?



i have family from barcalona so i supported them (and ldc) since i was a wee one. it was well worth watching tho. united had a good early spell but as soon as eto'o scored it was nearly all barca 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All  Right I'm away early tonight  catch you all in the morning
> 
> NIGHT XXX



night night huni x


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah it did sound good for man u at the begining, I wasn;t fully concentrating, trying to get some work finished, or at least more complete to make tomorrow or rather today easier!

sorry  I don't know what ldc is.

Maybe it's because I'm a londoner!

FYI - I follow Fulham, used to be Wimbledon but MK Dons happened and I live nearest to craven cottage, can her them singing from the garden!


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> yeah it did sound good for man u at the begining, I wasn;t fully concentrating, trying to get some work finished, or at least more complete to make tomorrow or rather today easier!
> 
> sorry  I don't know what ldc is.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a londoner!
> 
> FYI - I follow Fulham, used to be Wimbledon but MK Dons happened and I live nearest to craven cottage, can her them singing from the garden!



sorry mate i ment lfc hehehehehe

i used to love going to craven cottage for the match. such a good atmosphere there


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone  All ok I hope


----------



## Steff

good morning addict hun xxx


----------



## mikep1979

good morning good morning good morning 

hows everyone today???


----------



## Steff

brilliant ty u x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> brilliant ty u x



good good 

hows the questions comming along?? x


----------



## Steff

yeah very good i have drafted about 4 copies of diffirent questions so far , i will still forget sumit vital lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yeah very good i have drafted about 4 copies of diffirent questions so far , i will still forget sumit vital lol



just take them all with you!!!! and give her a good ear bashing lol x


----------



## Steff

pmsl your right i think i should as well amount of time i been waiting


----------



## Vanessa

You could always take Becker's book with you too - just to let her know that you've been doing your homework!


----------



## Steff

oh yess ty very much vanessa thats a brill idea 
gold star hun xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> oh yess ty very much vanessa thats a brill idea
> gold star hun xx



awww i dont get a gold star?????


----------



## Vanessa

Now I feel less grumpy - a gold star!  Rarely behaved well enough to get one of those before


----------



## Steff

ok mike i give you sumit later hehe x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ok mike i give you sumit later hehe x



ooooohhhhhhhh i cant wait!!!!!!! hehehehehe x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All .....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All .....



howdy am 

hows you today??


----------



## Steff

good afternoon people are we all ok? 

x

x


----------



## sofaraway

Good afternoon Steff, how are you?


----------



## Steff

im brill ty for asking , how are you ?


----------



## sofaraway

I'm ok thx, getting over a cough/cold virus but feeling a bit better today. Meant to be cleaning flat at the moment, but just messing about online opps! up to anythign interesting today?


----------



## Steff

nope been into work came home got big pile of ironing to do


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> nope been into work came home got big pile of ironing to do



ironing? what is that? lol people take the p**s outta me at work for always having creased uniform


----------



## Steff

lol oh well i got to say if i can avoid it i would but the OH is in bed at the moment after a very longgg shift he usually gets that task


----------



## katie

lol i hate ironing! hey guys 

i need to do my fitness video but i can hardly walk today from doing it tuesday, oops lol


----------



## sofaraway

which fitness video have you got katie? i reckon I should get one to help increase my exercise.


----------



## Steff

hi katie i am still recovering after doing coleen nolans lol


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> which fitness video have you got katie? i reckon I should get one to help increase my exercise.



Ive got this dodgy american one called "kick butt" & "kick butt 2".  They seem really cheesey and not great quality but the workout is actually really good, it's basically boxercise.

It's on this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Workou...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1243521221&sr=8-2

Some of the dvds are really dodgy and ive never tried them lol.

I would definitely recommend some kind of Boxercise dvd, it's so good for toning as well as cardio 



steff09 said:


> hi katie i am still recovering after doing coleen nolans lol



haha cool, wish i had that one, love her


----------



## Steff

i loved her till she had me on the floor doing things i coul'nt do lol ( not literally)


----------



## Northerner

I got one of those 'Swiss Balls' once and tried the exercises from the video. They seemed easy so I did a few extra - could hardly move for a week!


----------



## Steff

LOL i do have loads of fun rolling with my ball the looks i've got in the local shop priceless!!!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> i loved her till she had me on the floor doing things i coul'nt do lol ( not literally)



hahaha! i bet.



Northerner said:


> I got one of those 'Swiss Balls' once and tried the exercises from the video. They seemed easy so I did a few extra - could hardly move for a week!



Yeah another great way of toning up, but so painful lol


----------



## Steff

i do love her on loose women though


----------



## sofaraway

I like her too, but Carol is my favourite. I'm going to try to get tickets to go and be in the audience and take my nan with me coz shes loves that show


----------



## Steff

yeah carol is always a laugh only one i dont like on there when she is on is linda bellingham

are you far from the studio sofaraway?


----------



## katie

carol is my favourite too, so funny!


----------



## sofaraway

Would take about 45mins on the tube i think. 

Really should get on with the cleaning or I will be in trouble with the g/f


----------



## carolyn

mikep1979 said:


> evening all
> 
> well barca are the european champs after stuffing them manc shite!!!!!  hehehehehehe



Have you ever been in barca grounds mike? I have had a guided tour of the stadium, saw all the trophies etc football tops up on the wall ( I nearly bought a footie top but cost an arm and a leg plus that again. stood in the goal when Man U beat Barca 4-2.


----------



## Steff

lol maybe just a little bit and say these people on diabetes support would not stop asking me things


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> lol maybe just a little bit and say these people on diabetes support would not stop asking me things



I'll say they were being naughty and running riot and I had too much moderating to do!


----------



## Steff

there you go then if she asks any questions i'll take the blame hahah


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello And Good Afternoon All :d:d:d


----------



## Steff

good afternoon hun u ok xxxxxx


----------



## katie

right nikki, im gonna start a riot now!!

hey twin xx


----------



## Steff

right people catch you later tea time approaching 
x


----------



## katie

cya steff x


----------



## sofaraway

I'm done with cleaning, can't be bothered anymore, just the hoovering left to do

Bring on a riot Katie!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Girls, You All Ok?

Hi Twin Xx You Ok Babe?


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,
Hows everyone doing today?
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

Damn this has grown since I was last on here!


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Damn this has grown since I was last on here!



Hi Tom
Hows you?  Are you still revising hard hun?
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Goodbye Everyone ...... catch up with you all later 



Bye xxxx Anne-Marie xxx


----------



## Steff

hi there tom and sasha

well made tea only i ate it boohoo what the heck it wrong with pasta and mongetute however you spell it, the 2 lads where off to kfc like a shot


----------



## katie

i'm good thanks Anne, see you later!! xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff

How you doing over there hun?
AAAAARGGHHH......I hate my computer, it being a total ******* ****, complete *******.... Its gonna get launched in a mo
Heidi


----------



## Steff

lol funny you should say that my pc being playing up , hmm bev??? what have you done hahahha ony joking 

all good here sun is shining and my tummies full


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i'm good thanks Anne, see you later!! xx



Hi Twin im still here, said i was going but ive been lurking in the threads 

I Hope you are ok today... you sleep much lastnight ? I had a 2.8 hypo late 

so that was me f*cked .


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lol funny you should say that my pc being playing up , hmm bev??? what have you done hahahha ony joking
> 
> all good here sun is shining and my tummies full




Hey steff, 

Computer..just smacked it, seem to have done the trick for now....lol
Glad sun shining hun.....chucked it down here most of day and its muggy,
Looks like Shearer staying with you...top man
Heidi


----------



## Steff

yes so i see good news


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol funny you should say that my pc being playing up , hmm bev??? what have you done hahahha ony joking
> 
> all good here sun is shining and my tummies full



Ha ha my laptop is wizzing today !!!!!! Wooooo THANKS BEV!!!!!


----------



## Steff

lol addict so it should be


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol addict so it should be



Ha yes i know.. it had been slowing down which is why i had wiped a lot of 

stuff off it , ive changed security now and scanned again and found 1 

infected file so its all clean and super fast again Yippeeeeee 

Is yours slower then Steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oops BRB 2.5 bugger


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oops BRB 2.5 bugger




Hey hun, 
Are you ok?
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

Evening people,
Is there anyone about????
Heidi


----------



## Steff

evening babe u ok xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening babe u ok xx



Hi hun,
Yeah me good ta...Hows you...Top news about you getting your appointment, made up for you 
Heidi


----------



## Steff

thanks hun i got the comformation letter this morning good job i did she never said on the phone what i needed to take in mind you but the letter did PHEW!!!


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> thanks hun i got the comformation letter this morning good job i did she never said on the phone what i needed to take in mind you but the letter did PHEW!!!



Bless, mind you hun look how you've managed, you done brill, give you a gold star..top of the class..you'll be teaching them a thing or two.. its bloody hard work diabetes whether type1 or 2.
Heidi


----------



## Steff

yes hun your right i will take my book i purchased off amazon as well caroline suggested that i think its great idea shows i been learning


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes hun your right i will take my book i purchased off amazon as well caroline suggested that i think its great idea shows i been learning



Some of the books about are brilliant, I was lucky enough to be given one at the hospital when Nath was diagnosed..It's my Bible...
Glad I found this forum though, it really helps to connect with people who are going through the same as you.
Fell sometimes the hospital/care system lets you down, you gat your initial diagnosis,then you on your own.
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi there girls ..you both ok??

ive survived my hypo but eaten everyrhing in the house


----------



## Steff

ffs just pleased you survived hun xx


all good here ty


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ffs just pleased you survived hun xx
> 
> 
> all good here ty



Hey Steff the big 2000 is fast approaching !!!WOOOOO Spammer


----------



## Steff

ooo yes pmsll cant wait 

im watching britains got talent very good


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooo yes pmsll cant wait
> 
> im watching britains got talent very good



Ha Steff ive got it on sweetie... it is soooo bad... the only good thing is 

Dec ... god im soooo in love with Dec !!!!! he's lovely  did you just hear 

those girls? PMSL ha ha


----------



## Steff

lmao only been one good one and that was the little lad who was mogwli x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lmao only been one good one and that was the little lad who was mogwli x



Ha ha how racist was that though !!!!! my niece is halfcaste and will be 

fuming about that . he was good though ..


----------



## Steff

yes hun never thought of that , he did say he always wanted to be mowgli mind you


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes hun never thought of that , he did say he always wanted to be mowgli mind you



LOL only joking .. my niece tells everyone she a bounty.. brown on the 

outside white on the inside .. PMSL ..


----------



## Steff

PMSL , right gunna put lad to bed he wants to watch brits got talent in bed back in little while hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMSL , right gunna put lad to bed he wants to watch brits got talent in bed back in little while hun xx



okies catch you in a while then xxxx


----------



## Einstein

Evening all,

Hope you're all well?

IA, still battling with your laptop? Where did you go to get so many infections? Or are there things I shouldn't ask?

What's happening here then?


----------



## Steff

well addict what u think to the resutl of brits got talent xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well addict what u think to the resutl of brits got talent xx



oh dont tell me !!!!! i rewound it on sky+


----------



## Steff

ooooooooooooooooo im so tempted


----------



## Steff

hi there evening einstein long time no type how are you ? all good here


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hope you're all well?
> 
> IA, still battling with your laptop? Where did you go to get so many infections? Or are there things I shouldn't ask?
> 
> What's happening here then?



Ha ha David yes still battling with it ... ive changed from AVG  to Avast now

god knows where it all came from..... it scanned everyday and said it was

clear!!!  virus free now.. and very fast again now... just 

downloading some stuff at the moment. Hey you ok David?? we have missed 

you on here .


----------



## Einstein

Hello Ladies,

Good to see you both here, you're both looking well.

I've been around and about, nothing too exciting, chip in from time to time, just thought I'd stop by and see what was going on and who was around?

Do Tommy and Mikey still put in an appearence or have they all but vanished, leaving it to become the girls channel?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooooooooooooooooo im so tempted



TOOOO late.. i know now... how sweet were the grandad and grandaughter


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Good to see you both here, you're both looking well.
> 
> I've been around and about, nothing too exciting, chip in from time to time, just thought I'd stop by and see what was going on and who was around?
> 
> Do Tommy and Mikey still put in an appearence or have they all but vanished, leaving it to become the girls channel?



No the guys are still about


----------



## Steff

yeah think tom busy with his head in books revising 



lol additc what about her at the end lol waving her la las about


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> No the guys are still about


 
Ah, jolly good.

Glad little is changing around here, whats being discussed of late? Anything juicy?


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> yeah think tom busy with his head in books revising
> 
> 
> 
> lol additc what about her at the end lol waving her la las about


 
Ah that time of the year isn't it, revision, I don't remember it at all, probably because I did it on the bus into school on the day of the exams.

What are 'la las' Steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah think tom busy with his head in books revising
> 
> 
> 
> lol additc what about her at the end lol waving her la las about



ha ha shes got some balls babe... pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ah, jolly good.
> 
> Glad little is changing around here, whats being discussed of late? Anything juicy?



Well David... not wanting to shock you at all ummm NO nothing juicy


----------



## Steff

there are what a woman has when she looks down to her chest


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> there are what a woman has when she looks down to her chest



PMSL@ THAT STEFF


----------



## Steff

i wasnt to sure how to put it i dont want any bad language now do i


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i wasnt to sure how to put it i dont want any bad language now do i



Ha ha well this is the place for the bad language and smutt sweetie, just 

not in the other threads though , everyone knows what to expect in here and 

enter at their own risk ...


----------



## Steff

exactly! wonder where mike is tonight ,


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well David... not wanting to shock you at all ummm NO nothing juicy


 
Well, I didn't mean in 'that' way!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Well, I didn't mean in 'that' way!



Ha ha sure you didnt David


----------



## Steff

pmsl .. i am keeping stchum


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha well this is the place for the bad language and smutt sweetie, just
> 
> not in the other threads though , everyone knows what to expect in here and
> 
> enter at their own risk ...


 

Enter where at my own risk????


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> exactly! wonder where mike is tonight ,



Woooo Steff you're nearly there !!!!!!! GO STEFF


----------



## Steff

no hun dont make a big deal please i dnt want the fuss HAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no hun dont make a big deal please i dnt want the fuss HAHAHHAHAHHA



HA HA HA HA  TOUGH WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Steff

tut you cant get away with nothing in here


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tut you cant get away with nothing in here



ha ha no you cant!!! hey i want a fuss when i get there !!!!! im catching up


----------



## Steff

ohh i see this a contest now then lmao xx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha no you cant!!! hey i want a fuss when i get there !!!!! im catching up


 
I'm the youngster here by the looks of it! Not even 1,000 yet!


----------



## Steff

evening mike xx


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> I'm the youngster here by the looks of it! Not even 1,000 yet!



it will come


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> it will come



lol im gettin near 3000 now!!!! lol

evening steffi  hows you?? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> it will come



Ahem??????? im miles behind you steff


----------



## Steff

hya im fab ty hows u mike x was like you came in as magic i just mentioned you a few posts ago


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Mikey  You ok ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem??????? im miles behind you steff



errrr how lol cmon you will come from behind and pip me


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> it will come


 
I'm in no rush, not going anywhere - just yet!


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> I'm in no rush, not going anywhere - just yet!



glad to hear it !


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hya im fab ty hows u mike x was like you came in as magic i just mentioned you a few posts ago



lol im fine y'all  just getting all geared up for my little mans birthday. cant get over it he is 6 this year!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

aww dnt time fly i am thinking back to when mine was 6 he was took to chessington and hated it PMSL


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> glad to hear it !


 
Thanks Steff


----------



## Steff

no probs einstein always a pleasure when your here x


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol im fine y'all  just getting all geared up for my little mans birthday. cant get over it he is 6 this year!!!!!!


 
Evening Mike, you well sir?

Big party is it? Kids and couple of his chums and 30 of your pals to the dads party


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Thanks Steff



Hey you know we both LOVE YOU David


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> no probs einstein always a pleasure when your here x


 

Steff, I'm now getting worried about whats said when I'm not here!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> aww dnt time fly i am thinking back to when mine was 6 he was took to chessington and hated it PMSL



only seems like yesterday i was walking the floors with him as a newborn cos he wasnt to well at first (you wouldnt think it now like)



Einstein said:


> Thanks Steff



evening david mate  how you doing??


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you know we both LOVE YOU David


 
BOTH, Anne-marie, hey, this is doing my ego good, carry on ladies


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> only seems like yesterday i was walking the floors with him as a newborn cos he wasnt to well at first (you wouldnt think it now like)
> 
> 
> 
> evening david mate  how you doing??


 
Not doing too bad thanks Mike, first time around the old place properly for a couple of weeks, thought I'd drop in and say hi to a few old chums.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> BOTH, Anne-marie, hey, this is doing my ego good, carry on ladies



Ha well we do always prefer a gentleman David


----------



## Steff

pmsl david yes we are just trying to enlarge your ...................... ego


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha well we do always prefer a gentleman David


 
Carry this on and it will get you anywhere you like


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Michael... not talking then??? 

by the way steff i like the signature .... nice


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> pmsl david yes we are just trying to enlarge your ...................... ego


 
Phew, my guts big enough thanks Steff


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Not doing too bad thanks Mike, first time around the old place properly for a couple of weeks, thought I'd drop in and say hi to a few old chums.



lol well i had noticed you hadnt been on for a while 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha well we do always prefer a gentleman David



so am i not a gentleman??? hehehehe



steff09 said:


> pmsl david yes we are just trying to enlarge your ...................... ego



and is that all your trying to enlarge steffi??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Carry this on and it will get you anywhere you like



Ha ha i'm quite sure it would


----------



## Steff

pmsl david , 

thx anne my brains small enuff tho and trying to think up new sigs aint easy


----------



## Steff

*blushes* mike you have me down as the wrong kinda gal you really do


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i had noticed you hadnt been on for a while
> 
> 
> 
> so am i not a gentleman??? hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> and is that all your trying to enlarge steffi??? lol


ha ha NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Michael... not talking then???
> 
> by the way steff i like the signature .... nice



sorry huni comp is slowish tonight so im trying to do like 10 convos at once hehehehe so hows you doing???? and why the heck you leavin the land of us scousers????


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



ta for that!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *blushes* mike you have me down as the wrong kinda gal you really do[/QUOT
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> 
> YEAH RIGHT STEFF PMSL...AGAIN


----------



## Steff

right who started this vicious rumour im some kinda tart then haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ta for that!!!!!! lol



Oh you know im only teasing sweetie... you like it really


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right who started this vicious rumour im some kinda tart then haha



Ummmm Michael i think sweetie


----------



## Steff

no surprise there then


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummmm Michael i think sweetie


 
Well it certainly wasn't me, for once I am innocent


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry huni comp is slowish tonight so im trying to do like 10 convos at once hehehehe so hows you doing???? and why the heck you leavin the land of us scousers????



Well its been on the cards for a while actually and im starting work for my 

brother in september for a while only helping in his office... hes an 

accountant .. so just to give me something to do really .


----------



## Steff

thats ok then david your out of the firing line


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Well it certainly wasn't me, for once I am innocent



Yes well..... myself and steffi being women of the world know just how 

innocent you actually are thank you very much


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well its been on the cards for a while actually and im starting work for my
> 
> brother in september for a while only helping in his office... hes an
> 
> accountant .. so just to give me something to do really .


 
Not sure I can blame you at all Anne-marie... I've been known to get home sick for wherever home is, then I stop and wonder where it really is and by the time I get there, the sensation has gone


----------



## Steff

pmsl anne marie hun can i call you that


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thats ok then david your out of the firing line



Ha ha well i know its just a vicious rumour steff  me and you both eh?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes well..... myself and steffi being women of the world know just how
> 
> innocent you actually are thank you very much


 
EXCUSE ME, I could resemble that remark!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummmm Michael i think sweetie





steff09 said:


> no surprise there then



it wasnt me!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha well i know its just a vicious rumour steff  me and you both eh?



exactly hun all these fellas in here try and get us to do and say things not fair


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> EXCUSE ME, I could resemble that remark!



Yes David you most certainly do


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> exactly hun all these fellas in here try and get us to do and say things not fair



Ha ha i know ... we'll have to keep our wits about us then... ive got your 

back tho


----------



## Steff

thank god thats you hun , thought i could feel sumit up my back


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> it wasnt me!!!!!! lol



Ha ha yes sorry Mike , im practising my lying skills .... any good yet?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes sorry Mike , im practising my lying skills .... any good yet?



lol yeah good skills. very good for an accountants office hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thank god thats you hun , thought i could feel sumit up my back



Ha ha well im really sorry but i do like dark hair and you did smell so nice


----------



## Steff

anno hun was all that odour garlique knew it would do the trick tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah good skills. very good for an accountants office hehehehe



Ha ha yes thats what he said... oh you'd be perfect sis... you can lie... your'e  a woman ... bloody cheek


----------



## mikep1979

*sniffs breath* dang i knew i shouldnt have had that lasagne and garlic bread for me tea hehehehe


----------



## Steff

lol at the garlic connection


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> anno hun was all that odour garlique knew it would do the trick tho



ha ha yes it must have been steff i do love garlic... best watch yourself then 

lol... especially with these guys on the prowl


----------



## Steff

ohh yes hun i sure will , i will make sure to rub myself all over in garlic then i know im safeguarded


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes it must have been steff i do love garlic... best watch yourself then
> 
> lol... especially with these guys on the prowl



lol it wont affect me as i have had garlic too heheheh


----------



## Steff

dont tell him girl on girl hun blimey !!!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> dont tell him girl on girl hun blimey !!!



*spluters* can i have the front row seat please??? hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> dont tell him girl on girl hun blimey !!!



ha ha ha ha i deleted it babe lol


----------



## Steff

can i have the front please??? hahahahaha [/QUOTE]
HOW BLUDY RUDE MIKE!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *spluters* can i have the front row seat please??? hahahahaha



OOOPS TOO LATE WITH THE DELETION


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> ohh yes hun i sure will , i will make sure to rub myself all over in garlic then i know im safeguarded


 

Mmmm sounds good  Different, but good


----------



## Steff

Just Be Careful Wh Ere Your Putting Your Cross


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> can i have the front please??? hahahahaha


HOW BLUDY RUDE MIKE!![/quote]

Well being the gentleman, don't I get first choice on the seating?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Mmmm sounds good  Different, but good



ha ha more like a marinade then steff... be careful that you are not the main 

course then


----------



## Steff

ok ok good point david


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> Just Be Careful Wh Ere Your Putting Your Cross


 
Steff, its me with the fangs, strange though I like garlic


----------



## Steff

i prefer to be the dessert im nice and sweet


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> i prefer to be the dessert im nice and sweet


 
I'm sure you are Steff


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i prefer to be the dessert im nice and sweet



lol i could just imagine it huni hehehe


----------



## Steff

as the prince songs goes 1999 lolol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i prefer to be the dessert im nice and sweet



Well yes... both being diabetic we would be sweet very sweet ...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well yes... both being diabetic we would be sweet very sweet ...


 

Mmmm temptation - to hell with it, you'll both be great


----------



## Steff

pmsl

right on my 2,000th post i will wish you all goodnight and sleep well , i will be on to say mornign then im off to docs 

nights one and all been nice to get this thread back flowing again x x x xmwah


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> pmsl
> 
> right on my 2,000th post i will wish you all goodnight and sleep well , i will be on to say mornign then im off to docs
> 
> nights one and all been nice to get this thread back flowing again x x x xmwah


 
Pleased to have assisted Steff, nite nite, sweet dreams and watch them bed bugs!


----------



## Einstein

Oh yeah and may I be one of, if not the first to congratulate you on your 2,000th post.

Sure Northerner will make a formal announcement very soon. Dx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl
> 
> right on my 2,000th post i will wish you all goodnight and sleep well , i will be on to say mornign then im off to docs
> 
> nights one and all been nice to get this thread back flowing again x x x xmwah



happy 2k huni 

night night and sweet dreams x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl
> 
> right on my 2,000th post i will wish you all goodnight and sleep well , i will be on to say mornign then im off to docs
> 
> nights one and all been nice to get this thread back flowing again x x x xmwah



WOOOO CONGRATULATIONS STEFF 

NIGHT SWEETIE XX


----------



## Steff

mwahh mwahh all of you and ty 

nights xx


----------



## Einstein

Mike this holiday sounds superb - how many of you are on the yaught?

Have you done a lot of sailing in the past?

I have a few friends who spend 4 or so months each year doing the Greek islands, I'm happy with our place, taking a small motor boat down the coast, finding a deep cove and spending the day diving in and snorkelling.


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Mike this holiday sounds superb - how many of you are on the yaught?
> 
> Have you done a lot of sailing in the past?
> 
> I have a few friends who spend 4 or so months each year doing the Greek islands, I'm happy with our place, taking a small motor boat down the coast, finding a deep cove and spending the day diving in and snorkelling.



there is 4 of us and it is a proper motor yacht lol (looks a little like the one flavio briatorie has)

done a little bit on lazer class and some catamarans, but not a lot on this size of boat.

i love the greaek islands always have a soft spot for crete and its raki hehehehe

love diving and coving to


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> there is 4 of us and it is a proper motor yacht lol (looks a little like the one flavio briatorie has)
> 
> done a little bit on lazer class and some catamarans, but not a lot on this size of boat.
> 
> i love the greaek islands always have a soft spot for crete and its raki hehehehe
> 
> love diving and coving to


 
I did consider one of these private charter yaughts a few years ago, but with the crew on board you don't get the advantage of being away from other people.

Really hope you enjoy it. To me, water is for getting wet in


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night All.... catch you tomorrow .


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> I did consider one of these private charter yaughts a few years ago, but with the crew on board you don't get the advantage of being away from other people.
> 
> Really hope you enjoy it. To me, water is for getting wet in



its my mates yacht so we do have it all to ourselves hehehehe



insulinaddict09 said:


> Night All.... catch you tomorrow .



night night huni  x


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Night All.... catch you tomorrow .


 

Good night Anne-marie, sleep well, sweet dreams


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> its my mates yacht so we do have it all to ourselves hehehehe
> 
> Its a hard life - good if you know what to do, I couldn't really say I'd want to learn enough to skipper a boat for a month or so a year...
> 
> Still, the setting and the idea is appealing.


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its my mates yacht so we do have it all to ourselves hehehehe
> 
> Its a hard life - good if you know what to do, I couldn't really say I'd want to learn enough to skipper a boat for a month or so a year...
> 
> Still, the setting and the idea is appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol we actually sailled it back from the carribean a couple of years ago. ended up sailling it off to the states the through the panama canal and the on to the uk which was fun so i do have a little experience of skippering this particular boat lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> Einstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol we actually sailled it back from the carribean a couple of years ago. ended up sailling it off to the states the through the panama canal and the on to the uk which was fun so i do have a little experience of skippering this particular boat lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the Panama canal isn't anything too exciting too look at, but the scale of it and the resources to make it when it was built were incredible...
> 
> Bet that was a good experience, the whole trip back.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the Panama canal isn't anything too exciting too look at, but the scale of it and the resources to make it when it was built were incredible...
> 
> Bet that was a good experience, the whole trip back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it aint to much to look at, but the people who work on it are fascinating. and it was a huge engineering feat.
> 
> lol got a little hairy in a couple of places hehehehe
> 
> right mate im offski to bed. i have a slightly early start tomorrow (need to do a run and bike session tomorrow) lol
> 
> laters dude
Click to expand...


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> Einstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> it aint to much to look at, but the people who work on it are fascinating. and it was a huge engineering feat.
> 
> lol got a little hairy in a couple of places hehehehe
> 
> right mate im offski to bed. i have a slightly early start tomorrow (need to do a run and bike session tomorrow) lol
> 
> laters dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, off to the pit myself now Mike.
> 
> Have a good one!
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Steff and everyone else  I hope you are all ok 

Lovely and sunny here today   Im moody today as im running high so just

ignore me if i get out of line


----------



## Steff

hi hun how su now 

all good here im at work and its boiling grr xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi all

Hows everyone doing today????

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

Good afternoon one and all!

Just checked in, think everyone is out in the sun, only problem is sunlight on the laptop screen.

25 degrees in the garden, Bruce is electing the sofa, seems the heat isn't his best chum.


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Good afternoon one and all!
> 
> Just checked in, think everyone is out in the sun, only problem is sunlight on the laptop screen.
> 
> 25 degrees in the garden, Bruce is electing the sofa, seems the heat isn't his best chum.




Hi Hun,
Aye its a bit hot up here to ...... Mi cats are having the same problem, both trying 2 find somewhere cool.
How you doing?
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All!! :d:d


----------



## Steff

hi hun and one and all xx  not stopping away to park to play with lad mwah x x


----------



## sasha1

Hiya all,
Who's about??? Or are we all enjoying the sun???
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya all,
> Who's about??? Or are we all enjoying the sun???
> Heidi



Hi sweetie... I was here briefly... Im going again now but will be back soon,

catch up with you in a while. You and Nath ok ? 

Bye for now   Anne-Marie xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi sweetie... I was here briefly... Im going again now but will be back soon,
> 
> catch up with you in a while. You and Nath ok ?
> 
> Bye for now   Anne-Marie xx



Ok hun.. 
chat soon
Heidi


----------



## Tasha43x

Heyy Sasha, im here


----------



## sasha1

Hiya,
How you doing???
Are you enjoying the weather.....sunshine...yipppeeeee
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All



Hi Hun

How you doing???
Sun still shinning yipppeeee..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> How you doing???
> Sun still shinning yipppeeee..
> 
> Heidi



Hi Heidi, Im ok thanks sweetie, you and Nath ok ? god i'm so hot today, im 

bloody melting.. going for a nice cool shower in a minute. Nath out in the 

park then or home now? I think my poor dog is half dead from the heat today,

he does lie out in the direct sunlight though  Whats the forcast for

tomorrow do you know if its more of the same ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Heidi, Im ok thanks sweetie, you and Nath ok ? god i'm so hot today, im
> 
> bloody melting.. going for a nice cool shower in a minute. Nath out in the
> 
> park then or home now? I think my poor dog is half dead from the heat today,
> 
> he does lie out in the direct sunlight though  Whats the forcast for
> 
> tomorrow do you know if its more of the same ?




Hi Babe

Nath back in now, looking hot and bothered....says got headache...wont put his cap on......he knows best..lol
Aye weather like this again 2moz.... really hot on sunday.
Bless...mi cats are the same....looking really fed up now....one lying in a pool of water at mo...where i soaked mi plants...other one in hiding
Catch you in a bit
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Okies Heidi catch you in a while. Weather like this gives me really bad migraine headaches

I hope Nath feels better soon, maybe when he cools down a bit .


----------



## sasha1

Hi peeps,
Is there anyone about out there????
Heidi


----------



## Tasha43x

Heya Sasha,

Hows you?

x


----------



## sasha1

Tasha43x said:


> Heya Sasha,
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> x



Hiya Tasha,
Good thanx, Hows you?
Heidi


----------



## Tasha43x

sasha1 said:


> Hiya,
> How you doing???
> Are you enjoying the weather.....sunshine...yipppeeeee
> Heidi



Yeahh am okay tar, so hot today went to town in a vest n shorts and was still reli hot


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## Tasha43x

Heya Steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi girls you both ok ?


----------



## Steff

hiya tasha and anne marie , all good here ty u ok hun ? xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hiya tasha and anne marie , all good here ty u ok hun ? xxx



Hi Steff how was the BBQ ? you lucky thing... i love BBQs 

did you have a drink then or were you good ? 


Hi Tash , did you watch BGT then afterall?  god im soooo hot , it is boiling 

here !!!! ive already had 3 showers today .


----------



## Steff

erm no drink hun lol but was good night x x 

i taped brits got talent how on earth can that kid go thru she had 2 chances the other finalists one , what if she does that 2morro night in final grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> erm no drink hun lol but was good night x x
> 
> i taped brits got talent how on earth can that kid go thru she had 2 chances the other finalists one , what if she does that 2morro night in final grr



I know that was not fair at all, she was rubbish as well. Hey i liked the young 

boy who did the dancing , aww he was sooo cute . he should win , all the 

rest are crap.


----------



## Steff

yes 2night was dissapointing , the little lad was only good and maybe the dancers , was appalling what happened with her all that crying as well


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes 2night was dissapointing , the little lad was only good and maybe the dancers , was appalling what happened with her all that crying as well



Yes but if she won what if she did that in front of the queen .. she couldnt 

bloody cry and then ask to do it again . it wasnt fair at all on the 

others . Who do you think will win? i hope its not that susan woman


----------



## Steff

I really cant think hun lol, maybe that young welsh lad who went thru on wednesdays show i think shareen sumit or other x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I really cant think hun lol, maybe that young welsh lad who went thru on wednesdays show i think shareen sumit or other x



Oh i didnt really watch it on weds, it was on but i was on the laptop.. was he 

young and quite fit with brown hair? if so then yes he was a good singer.

its a bit crap this year though dont you think. Hey BB is on thursday.. do you 

watch it? i used too but its all stupid slappers with their t*ts out now .. not 

as good as it was years ago. i cba with it now. Hey no mike or David tonight 

then... its soo quiet  again.. Noooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha Ha Ha I Know Who You Mean Now !!!! The Kid Lol... Not Fit Then 

Pmsl , Thought You Meant The Young Guy Not Him...


----------



## Steff

good morning all x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone  I hope you are all well today? Glorious sunshine here today.


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steff how was the BBQ ? you lucky thing... i love BBQs
> 
> did you have a drink then or were you good ?
> 
> 
> Hi Tash , did you watch BGT then afterall?  god im soooo hot , it is boiling
> 
> here !!!! ive already had 3 showers today .



Nope  i didnt watch BGT , i ending up revisin hav so much to do  

Its soo hot here too argh im gonna get too tanned lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Nope  i didnt watch BGT , i ending up revisin hav so much to do
> 
> Its soo hot here too argh im gonna get too tanned lol



Ha ha yes i know the feeling , I am very pale skinned and very blonde so if Im 

not careful I will end up looking like a lobster  so not a good look lol.

Catch up with you later Tash , I hope you enjoy your fry up..


----------



## Steff

hey how everyone


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes i know the feeling , I am very pale skinned and very blonde so if Im
> 
> not careful I will end up looking like a lobster  so not a good look lol.


 
I used to be able to impersonate a lobster quite well, now I seem to be able to take the sun, fair skin, dark hair, other half reckons there is something odd as my feet go grey not brown  Perhaps I should wash them during the summer?

Hope all is well with everyone this morning?

Bruce now has his paddling pool/fountain in the garden - not the most elegant of creations, but functional, in Wickes a few months ago, they had a shower tray reduced from ?60 to ?20, bought it, one pond pump, an hour or two on the lathe yesterday, a couple of blocks of wood to raise is up and a sump for the pump to sit in, he has his own water feature...

Loves trying to bite the water from the fountain - but his favourite is snorkeling 

I did get a filthy look when I tried to paddle my feet in it after digging holes and putting it together for HIM in 25 degrees of afternoon heat  Youth of today, I don't know.

Have a good Saturday.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Wow ... lucky Brucie !!! I wish I could go for a paddle ... way too hot for me today,

I dont do heat very well lol.



P.s I hope you are well today David??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey how everyone



Hello Steff .. you ok today?


----------



## sasha1

Good afternoon all
Hows everyone doing on this very sunny day????
Heidi


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow ... lucky Brucie !!! I wish I could go for a paddle ... way too hot for me today,
> 
> I dont do heat very well lol.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s I hope you are well today David??


 
Of course he'd let you paddle Anne-marie, its just me I only feed and walk him...

I'm not too bad today, there is an upside to not feeling the heat  How are you today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Of course he'd let you paddle Anne-marie, its just me I only feed and walk him...
> 
> I'm not too bad today, there is an upside to not feeling the heat  How are you today?



Im fine thanks David , just stripped off and sweating  I hate it too

hot , Im either hypo or high , never a happy medium 


Hi Heidi , I'm always moaning about the weather !! I'm either too hot too cold

or too wet , typical woman , never satisfied lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im fine thanks David , just stripped off and sweating  I hate it too
> 
> hot , Im either hypo or high , never a happy medium
> 
> 
> Hi Heidi , I'm always moaning about the weather !! I'm either too hot too cold
> 
> or too wet , typical woman , never satisfied lol


 
Anne-marie, please I didn't need to know you'd just stripped off 

So, its you an Bruce who don't like the heat? I'm fine with it, can't tell, well except for the fact its very bright  And three pairs of sunglasses help that problem


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha sorry for that awful vision David !!! I am in a bikini so covered up .

Yes i think its just me and bruce who are suffering then , im already hypo.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon All


----------



## Steff

evening hun jus to say i wont be around 2night  x not feeling well im off to bed im taping BGT tho xmwah x x hope alls well


----------



## sasha1

Evening all,

Is there anyone about???? 
Hope everyone ok

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening hun jus to say i wont be around 2night  x not feeling well im off to bed im taping BGT tho xmwah x x hope alls well



Hi Steff, I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Is there anyone about????
> Hope everyone ok
> 
> Heidi



Heidi , I'm here lurking . You and Nath ok ?


----------



## Einstein

Good evening one and all,

Hope you've had a great day? And not got too fatigued or sun burnt?

We've just had a day of lazing around, keeping cool - days like today I wish I could let Bruce in my SL - but the idea of slobber on the leather dash and seats doesn't appeal... Besides with such an attractive pair it wouldn't be fair on you ladies (hmmm I was referring to Mr Bruce and the car )


----------



## sasha1

Good evening to you hun,

Aw poor bruce...bet he's a total darling...and well chuffed you made him his personal paddling pool.
We've just chilled out today too up here
Gutted Chelsea won the FA Cup

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Good evening to you hun,
> 
> Aw poor bruce...bet he's a total darling...and well chuffed you made him his personal paddling pool.
> We've just chilled out today too up here
> Gutted Chelsea won the FA Cup
> 
> Heidi


 
Ah, there is one sport that is of no interest to me at all... rugby, yep we're talking, but then I  preferred playing to watching...


----------



## sasha1

Now thats a proper mans game.....and nice on the eye for us ladies to....
Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Now thats a proper mans game.....and nice on the eye for us ladies to....
> Heidi


 
Yes, was always staggered how many ladies would come to matches 

Seemingly something to do with legs that are as wide as they are long...


----------



## sasha1

Can't beat a man with a good pair of strong legs....thats whats needed in this country good legs
Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Can't beat a man with a good pair of strong legs....thats whats needed in this country good legs
> Heidi


 
Well, I'm told they fit the kilt very well!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Can't beat a man with a good pair of strong legs....thats whats needed in this country good legs
> Heidi



Hey Heidi dont get me started on fit young men with good legs babe mmmm

what a lovely vision mmmm


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Heidi dont get me started on fit young men with good legs babe mmmm
> 
> what a lovely vision mmmm


 

Calm down, calm down, there was no mention of fit young men, just good, strong legs!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Calm down, calm down, there was no mention of fit young men, just good, strong legs!



Yes well i can imagine the rest cant i ? i have such a good imagination


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Calm down, calm down, there was no mention of fit young men, just good, strong legs!



EEEEEEE......fit men...with good strong legs and in a kilt.......my idea of bliss....just waiting for a gust of wind......haha
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> EEEEEEE......fit men...with good strong legs and in a kilt.......my idea of bliss....just waiting for a gust of wind......haha
> Heidi



Ha ha well sack the kilt and im with you heidi .. nothing like a fit strong 

younger man with good legs ....


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> EEEEEEE......fit men...with good strong legs and in a kilt.......my idea of bliss....just waiting for a gust of wind......haha
> Heidi


 
Most don't wait for the wind


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Most don't wait for the wind





OOOH....I've come over all tropical now....lady of a certain age....Brought back an image of the Dreamboys I saw a good few years ago.......haha
Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> OOOH....I've come over all tropical now....lady of a certain age....Brought back an image of the Dreamboys I saw a good few years ago.......haha
> Heidi


 

I think you need to sit in a darkened room for a while Heidi!!!


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> I think you need to sit in a darkened room for a while Heidi!!!




Hahha..funny...was just thinking that

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Most don't wait for the wind



Hey no kilt for my man please !!!! im the one in the skirt


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Hahha..funny...was just thinking that
> 
> Heidi


 
Think you should leave the memories outside for a while though


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well David memories are all some of have


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOH....I've come over all tropical now....lady of a certain age....Brought back an image of the Dreamboys I saw a good few years ago.......haha
> Heidi



Dream boys ?? ewww noooo , i dont like muscly men who look like girls . no 

not for me im affraid .


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, another interesting topic!?

I used to play the game, but a bit past it now! 

But on another note I wore a kilt at my wedding, I was told I had a good pair of pinns but you wonder what they mean, what concerned me more was the number of cameras placed under the kilt!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, another interesting topic!?
> 
> I used to play the game, but a bit past it now!
> 
> But on another note I wore a kilt at my wedding, I was told I had a good pair of pinns but you wonder what they mean, what concerned me more was the number of cameras placed under the kilt!!



Well a real scot in a kilt is totally different !!!! ha ha dont know about the cameras though lol


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, another interesting topic!?
> 
> I used to play the game, but a bit past it now!
> 
> But on another note I wore a kilt at my wedding, I was told I had a good pair of pinns but you wonder what they mean, what concerned me more was the number of cameras placed under the kilt!!


 
For quite a while I refused to wear my kilt south of the border, tired of the number of jokers who thought is was ok/funny to lift your kilt - really worrying was there were more men who did it 

Still, usually pinning one my the throat against the wall and explaining a few things stopped the practice for the rest of the evening.

I've not experienced cameras up the kilt yet - could be a shock for a few people


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well David memories are all some of have


 

Surely not you though IA?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well a real scot in a kilt is totally different !!!! ha ha dont know about the cameras though lol


 
And who is that aimed at? I'm entitled to wear my tartan you know!


----------



## sasha1

Hey all,

Will catch up with you all tomorrow....computer messing about....being stupid again

Night all

Heidi


----------



## rossi_mac

I haven't worn it south yet, only to family's weddings up north, actually that's a lie I worth it to a wedding in hampshire once, everyone assumed I was Irish no idea why!? I certainly don't sound like a sweat, but dad is and wife, and the name is, so I'm nearly a proper scot but not!

Wouldn't it be good if we could watch the scottich cup final down here? I wreckon they should play one on the saturday and one on the sunday so both residence can watch both, and the girls can watch more legs!


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Will catch up with you all tomorrow....computer messing about....being stupid again
> 
> Night all
> 
> Heidi


 
Nite Heidi,

Sleep well!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Surely not you though IA?



Yes im affraid so David  my feminine whiles are out of sync i think


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I haven't worn it south yet, only to family's weddings up north, actually that's a lie I worth it to a wedding in hampshire once, everyone assumed I was Irish no idea why!? I certainly don't sound like a sweat, but dad is and wife, and the name is, so I'm nearly a proper scot but not!
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if we could watch the scottich cup final down here? I wreckon they should play one on the saturday and one on the sunday so both residence can watch both, and the girls can watch more legs!



just where am i coming to watch this match then? their better be male legs 

not girly ones lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Goodnight Heidi , chat tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

I was meaning on the telly it would be good if they showed both cup finals on the box, if you're english in scotland you can't watch the english fa cup final, and vice versa.

You often go to watch a field of men running round then IA09?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I was meaning on the telly it would be good if they showed both cup finals on the box, if you're english in scotland you can't watch the english fa cup final, and vice versa.
> 
> You often go to watch a field of men running round then IA09?



No unfortunately not   only in my dreams lol 

Where are you in the country then ? scotland ?


----------



## rossi_mac

nah I'm a londoner! U?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> nah I'm a londoner! U?



WOOOO ME TOO!!!  I was actually born in Reading Bershire. Im in the North 

at the moment but moving back home in the summer. So do you like watching 

Rugby then or playing ? Hey its nice to see a new face in the thread ,

Welcome


----------



## rossi_mac

Some people just don't last outside the smoke, it's good to here you're heading back home! I knew a few northerners who tried it in town, but they just couldn't hack it! They soon went back up the M1, good people still see a lot of them.

Sport, well I thought you were talking about football. I'd happily watch ruggers, been to twickers the once, really enjoyed it, didn't play much at school once or twice, running was more my thing. So do you play or watch....

i now know how some of you guys get such a high number of posts!! gassing all night long!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Some people just don't last outside the smoke, it's good to here you're heading back home! I knew a few northerners who tried it in town, but they just couldn't hack it! They soon went back up the M1, good people still see a lot of them.
> 
> Sport, well I thought you were talking about football. I'd happily watch ruggers, been to twickers the once, really enjoyed it, didn't play much at school once or twice, running was more my thing. So do you play or watch....
> 
> i now know how some of you guys get such a high number of posts!! gassing all night long!



Yes i am very home sick now , so im heading home as quick as possible.

well yes i am quite prolific on here , i dont sleep early so i stay up and chat 

on here . No i watch but dont play   I dont think i'd be very good 

in a scrum lol  im too small and a girl . So how long have you been diabetic 

then? quite recent or a while ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh by the way Rossi , Jelly Bean !!!!  but only when hypo lol


----------



## rossi_mac

my D day was only last year so all new to me! 

Lots to learn and with you and the others here makes it easier by far.

How about you? 

Sleeping isn't all that anyhow, I was listening on radio the other week how genius's of the past never slept more than an hour ever 4-5 hours! I'd work much better that way!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> my D day was only last year so all new to me!
> 
> Lots to learn and with you and the others here makes it easier by far.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Sleeping isn't all that anyhow, I was listening on radio the other week how genius's of the past never slept more than an hour ever 4-5 hours! I'd work much better that way!



Well ive been diabetic for nearly 7 years now , was originally told type 2 but 

that was revised to type 1 last year after a trip to hospital and DKA , so i 

have been on insulin since the begining of last year. All my family are type 1's 

as well. Anymore in your family or are you unique ? hey i must be a genius 

then i usually sleep 4 hours at the most. so we hope to see more of you in 

the thread now you know ... we are like a little team in here .


----------



## rossi_mac

it would appear so.

I've off now for my 4 hours, but that's mainly due to a noisy stupid cat!

Family, no. two have type 2 uncle & gran but to be honest he's a big man and she's well, old! 

They weren't sure what it was with me at first until I met my nurse wendy, she sorted me out!

cheers again.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> it would appear so.
> 
> I've off now for my 4 hours, but that's mainly due to a noisy stupid cat!
> 
> Family, no. two have type 2 uncle & gran but to be honest he's a big man and she's well, old!
> 
> They weren't sure what it was with me at first until I met my nurse wendy, she sorted me out!
> 
> cheers again.



well i hope you come back in to the thread for a chat again soon , 

Night Anne- Marie 

p.s whats Rossi stand for ??


----------



## rossi_mac

nothing I was called Mr Rossi (after that cartoon(my first name is Ross)) when I was at venture scouts and I've adopted/amended it as my name on all this online stuff!

defo off now speak later


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> nothing I was called Mr Rossi (after that cartoon(my first name is Ross)) when I was at venture scouts and I've adopted/amended it as my name on all this online stuff!
> 
> defo off now speak later



Night then Ross 

Chat to you again , 

Anne-Marie .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i am very home sick now , so im heading home as quick as possible.
> 
> well yes i am quite prolific on here , i dont sleep early so i stay up and chat
> 
> on here . No i watch but dont play  I dont think i'd be very good
> 
> in a scrum lol im too small and a girl . So how long have you been diabetic
> 
> then? quite recent or a while ?


 
Hey, theres other places than the front row, a little 'un thats nimble can do quite well - if not, then if they're a good looking young lady, they're a good mascot!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hey, theres other places than the front row, a little 'un thats nimble can do quite well - if not, then if they're a good looking young lady, they're a good mascot!



Ha ha well i dont think i'll be a very good mascot David , ive got a face like a 

bag of spanners lol  But i am quite nimble so maybe i 

should still have hope


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning All ,, bloody insomnia  I'm still wide awake and its 2.30 am


----------



## katie

crazy lady, go to sleep...

OOPS


----------



## Steff

good morning one and all lovely day here again , hope everyones well x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> crazy lady, go to sleep...
> 
> OOPS



Ha ha YES EXACTLY!!!! 

You get off MSN and go to sleep too


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning one and all lovely day here again , hope everyones well x



Morning Steff , hope you are feeling better today 

Catch up with you later if I'm not covered in paint all bl**dy day !!!


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Steff , hope you are feeling better today
> 
> Catch up with you later if I'm not covered in paint all bl**dy day !!!



Anne-Marie, did you find the roller?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Anne-Marie, did you find the roller?



Hi Tash , No I didn't find the roller , I had to buy a new one !!! I will no doubt 

find the other one later  I've started to empty the room now , but it is sooo

hot here that I'm dropping low already and I've not even got on the ladder 

yet!!! lol , that'll be me in casualty later   I'll have to go back in a while and 

have another look at it lol , I will get most of it done today and then finish off

the rest in the morning .

Catch up with you later , have a good day !!! Hey did you have a look on 

ASOS? Ive just bought more stuff  Bye for now xx


----------



## Steff

afternoon all scorcher here im heading for sum lunch , im guna be brave and try some crab for lunch mmmm never had it till this afternoon if im not on later you know i've had some sort of reaction  lol z


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> afternoon all scorcher here im heading for sum lunch , im guna be brave and try some crab for lunch mmmm never had it till this afternoon if im not on later you know i've had some sort of reaction  lol z



Hi Steff , good luck then , I hope you like it !!!! mmmm seafood I LOVE IT !!!!!!


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tash , No I didn't find the roller , I had to buy a new one !!! I will no doubt
> 
> find the other one later  I've started to empty the room now , but it is sooo
> 
> hot here that I'm dropping low already and I've not even got on the ladder
> 
> yet!!! lol , that'll be me in casualty later   I'll have to go back in a while and
> 
> have another look at it lol , I will get most of it done today and then finish off
> 
> the rest in the morning .
> 
> Catch up with you later , have a good day !!! Hey did you have a look on
> 
> ASOS? Ive just bought more stuff  Bye for now xx




Haha lol, i hav had a look and ordered two dresses and sum shoes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Haha lol, i hav had a look and ordered two dresses and sum shoes



Oh great , tell me which ones later then  I'm still painting , ive done one 

coat and am just doing another now . God i cant wait to get it done now .

catch up with you later , bye x


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh great , tell me which ones later then  I'm still painting , ive done one
> 
> coat and am just doing another now . God i cant wait to get it done now .
> 
> catch up with you later , bye x


K will send u the link on msn later,  i <3 painting lol 

Might not be on msn later actually cus my exams start tomorrow so i need to prepare my bag and stuff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> K will send u the link on msn later,  i <3 painting lol
> 
> Might not be on msn later actually cus my exams start tomorrow so i need to prepare my bag and stuff



Ok sweetie , if I dont catch you later then GOOD LUCK in your exam . 

Bye xx


----------



## Tasha43x

K thanx babe


----------



## Steff

hyaa all well thats me off now till wednesday yayyy cant wait just hope the weather stays good lol xx all ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hyaa all well thats me off now till wednesday yayyy cant wait just hope the weather stays good lol xx all ok?



HELLOOOOOO STRANGER!!!!


----------



## sasha1

Afternoon all,

Hows everyone???
I'm on the edge with this computer....think it got some kind of lurgieeee......aaarrrgggghhhhhhhhhhh

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Hows everyone???
> I'm on the edge with this computer....think it got some kind of lurgieeee......aaarrrgggghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Heidi



Hello Heidi , did you scan it for any virus etc ? the link is in the do it now 

thread by Bev. i did it and had 256  my laptop is super fast again now !!

hope you and Nath have had a good day ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , did you scan it for any virus etc ? the link is in the do it now
> 
> thread by Bev. i did it and had 256  my laptop is super fast again now !!
> 
> hope you and Nath have had a good day ?




Hi Hun,

I've done that and it came back clear...
Its not been right since Nath had it all out and back off looking for his toast...bless...he was having a bad hypo....I'd only left him 10mins while I had a shower
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> I've done that and it came back clear...
> Its not been right since Nath had it all out and back off looking for his toast...bless...he was having a bad hypo....I'd only left him 10mins while I had a shower
> Heidi



Oh bless him !!! I hate confusing hypo's like that , horrible  Ive done 

some totally tapped things when hypo though , some of them quite funny 

the only thing is when Im really low I do stuff but dont remember it and get 

told afterwards  I'm sure they make half of it up though lol.

Well I bl**dy hope so pmsl.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bless him !!! I hate confusing hypo's like that , horrible  Ive done
> 
> some totally tapped things when hypo though , some of them quite funny
> 
> the only thing is when Im really low I do stuff but dont remember it and get
> 
> told afterwards  I'm sure they make half of it up though lol.
> 
> Well I bl**dy hope so pmsl.



Nath the same hun, he gets really cofused and does'nt remember it afterwards.  He was going for a bus to game station in barrow at 1.30am,he said he didnt want to queue, the hardest thing is he is adamant nothing is wrong
How the painting going???
Heidi


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bless him !!! I hate confusing hypo's like that , horrible  Ive done
> 
> some totally tapped things when hypo though , some of them quite funny
> 
> the only thing is when Im really low I do stuff but dont remember it and get
> 
> told afterwards I'm sure they make half of it up though lol.
> 
> Well I bl**dy hope so pmsl.



Nath the same hun, he gets really cofused and does'nt remember it afterwards.  He was going for a bus to game station in barrow at 1.30am,he said he didnt want to queue, the hardest thing is he is adamant nothing is wrong
How the painting going???
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Heidi check your sugars now !!!!!!!! ARE YOU HYPO??????  Ha ha you 

doubled up there ... pmsl


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Heidi check your sugars now !!!!!!!! ARE YOU HYPO??????  Ha ha you
> 
> doubled up there ... pmsl





HAha.....Having another senior moment there....total brain freeze......to much clickin on the mouse....LOL

Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

How are things?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom,

How you doing hun?
We ok thanks
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> HAha.....Having another senior moment there....total brain freeze......to much clickin on the mouse....LOL
> 
> Heidi



Hey hardly a senior yet Heidi !!!  but stop clicking that bl**dy mouse !!!!


----------



## Steff

alright god i have just eaten a yorkshire pudding with vedge wish i had'nt im sweating lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> alright god i have just eaten a yorkshire pudding with vedge wish i had'nt im sweating lol x



Ooooo Carbs mmmmm i wish lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey hardly a senior yet Heidi !!!  but stop clicking that bl**dy mouse !!!!



Ahhh thanks hun..
Hey just seen the forecast for 2morra, another hot one......Nath fed up of it...bless...gonnna go and buy him a fan, that might cheer him up....do you think its tha diabetes or the insulin that makes you hot or a combination????
I'm only gonna click once on the mouse....lol
Heidi


----------



## Steff

well my sister is now 2cm dilated and still struggling on , she is 2 days late now , im wating on that call


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Ahhh thanks hun..
> Hey just seen the forecast for 2morra, another hot one......Nath fed up of it...bless...gonnna go and buy him a fan, that might cheer him up....do you think its tha diabetes or the insulin that makes you hot or a combination????
> I'm only gonna click once on the mouse....lol
> Heidi



Ha ha i think it is insulin , i was ok in any heat until i went on it and now if 

its slightly warm im F*****!!! and hypo.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well my sister is now 2cm dilated and still struggling on , she is 2 days late now , im wating on that call



God is she ok ? she at home or hospital?


----------



## Einstein

Good evening one and all,

Hope you've have a wonderful Sunday, relaxing in this bright stuff - sorry can't recall what its called, haven't seen it here for a while


----------



## Steff

she at home hun sick of it , her ankles are like balloons she says




good evening david yes tis very hot and humid today x


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> she at home hun sick of it , her ankles are like balloons she says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good evening david yes tis very hot and humid today x


 

Hi Steff!

Hope your sister produces soon, can't be much fun with this bright light shining from the sky for days on end... oh come on someone, whats it called??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> she at home hun sick of it , her ankles are like balloons she says
> 
> 
> Oh poor thing and in this heat as well !!! is she overdue  did you say ?
> 
> Is this her first child then Steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening David I didnt see you sneak in there !!! I hope you are well 

did you and Brucie have a good day then ? I did actually start my painting in 

the end lol


----------



## Steff

hi addict yes hun she was due the 29th it is her 4th hun , she just been texting me asking what it was like to be induced i was gentle with her i didnt wanna scare her haha 


david are you on about the SUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi addict yes hun she was due the 29th it is her 4th hun , she just been texting me asking what it was like to be induced i was gentle with her i didnt wanna scare her haha
> 
> 
> david are you on about the SUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



Oh my god 4TH????? bl**dy hell she must like children lol  

Yes the sun... I wish it would **** off!!! hypo weather


----------



## Steff

yes she is madddddd hun totally she had her lil lad 14 month ago!! and now she having this one ffs


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Evening David I didnt see you sneak in there !!! I hope you are well
> 
> did you and Brucie have a good day then ? I did actually start my painting in
> 
> the end lol


 

Thats good, started, and where did you leave it? Finished, or just past started?

Hope you didn't get too covered in paint 

Yep, we went for a walk early this morning for a couple of hours through the forest about 5 or so miles, some interesting climbs - he slept the whole day 

Steff, SUN that's it, knew it was a short word, so rate named after the reader of a paper with that name who had an IQ I understand.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes she is madddddd hun totally she had her lil lad 14 month ago!! and now she having this one ffs



My god she is crazy then lol Wow she needs to stay away from her hubby


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Thats good, started, and where did you leave it? Finished, or just past started?
> 
> Hope you didn't get too covered in paint
> 
> 
> 
> Ha well I did all the walls 2/3 coats , and i just need to do the ceiling in the
> 
> morning , then all the glossing , and yes i got covered in paint lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl hun she has a 17 yr old 15 yr old 14 mnth old ,, she sure did wait a hell of a long time she only been with hubby 3 yrs  xx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Einstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good, started, and where did you leave it? Finished, or just past started?
> 
> Hope you didn't get too covered in paint
> 
> 
> 
> Ha well I did all the walls 2/3 coats , and i just need to do the ceiling in the
> 
> morning , then all the glossing , and yes i got covered in paint lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good then Anne-marie - hope you've got the paint off, or are you using it as sun block? Errr what colour is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl hun she has a 17 yr old 15 yr old 14 mnth old ,, she sure did wait a hell of a long time she only been with hubby 3 yrs  xx



Ha ha maybe but he sure is firing on all cylinders !!!!! wow I'd be too scared 

to get near him if I was her pmsl


----------



## Steff

lol right im off for a bath catch you lot later on  x  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good then Anne-marie - hope you've got the paint off, or are you using it as sun block? Errr what colour is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all the paint is off now thanks David  It was chocolate brown and cream
> 
> no need for sun block as I dont sun worship , I hate the hot weather
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol right im off for a bath catch you lot later on  x  x



Ok Steff catch you later then xx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Einstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all the paint is off now thanks David  It was chocolate brown and cream
> 
> no need for sun block as I dont sun worship , I hate the hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and the colour isn't too good for you either
> 
> You don't need to worship it for it to catch you!
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and the colour isn't too good for you either
> 
> You don't need to worship it for it to catch you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha no I think , that maybe a paler colour would suit me better given my
> 
> colouring lol. As for the sun I avoid it as much as I possibly can , which given
> 
> our british weather it is not that hard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Einstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha no I think , that maybe a paler colour would suit me better given my
> 
> colouring lol. As for the sun I avoid it as much as I possibly can , which given
> 
> our british weather it is not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I needed Steff to remind me what that yellow thing was called
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I needed Steff to remind me what that yellow thing was called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a very good point there David
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey David check out our quotes ,,,, they are all mixed up!!! mine are yours 

and yours are mine etc


----------



## Steff

well im guna watch benidorm bk in bit pple xx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey David check out our quotes ,,,, they are all mixed up!!! mine are yours
> 
> and yours are mine etc


 
Hey, Anne-marie, I wouldn't mind being you for a while, fair swop, you be a middle aged bloke, I'll be a middle aged lady! 

And NO my weekend name isn't Debbie - just my initials


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well im guna watch benidorm bk in bit pple xx



okies Steff , chat later x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hey, Anne-marie, I wouldn't mind being you for a while, fair swop, you be a middle aged bloke, I'll be a middle aged lady!
> 
> And NO my weekend name isn't Debbie - just my initials



Ha ha yes very funny David  Actually I would love to swap places for a 

few hours and see things from a mans point of view , if only to see why they 

are such b******s !!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes very funny David  Actually I would love to swap places for a
> 
> few hours and see things from a mans point of view , if only to see why they
> 
> are such b******s !!!!!!


 

I can't be I have three fathers to prove it! 

And I'm not, so game on then!


----------



## insulinaddict09

OOPS ... Not you lol


----------



## sasha1

Hello all,

I'm back...not sure how long for....the computer situation dire.....at the moment

How is everyone????

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm back...not sure how long for....the computer situation dire.....at the moment
> 
> How is everyone????
> 
> Heidi


 
Heidi Hi!!!

Well, Anne-marie and I are just contemplating swapping sexes for a while to see how we get along in each others shoes!

What are you up to?


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> How you doing hun?
> We ok thanks
> Heidi



Heya Heidi,

I'm fine. Just sorting out some final pre exam nerves for before tomorrow. Other than that all's good.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm back...not sure how long for....the computer situation dire.....at the moment
> 
> How is everyone????
> 
> Heidi



Hi Heidi , you ok then? Nath all set for school tomorrow then? I'll be painting 

again  so the computer still playing up then , I hate it when that 

happens grrrrr


----------



## Einstein

Hey Tom!

Not spoken to you since the last time!

How are you? Exams going well?


----------



## Freddie99

Einstein said:


> Hey Tom!
> 
> Not spoken to you since the last time!
> 
> How are you? Exams going well?



Hi David,

I'm ok. I start exams tomorrow. Just dealing with some last issues. Roll on Human Health And Disease. After that I've got ten days to revise everything for the next two exams. Biology Central Concepts and my History synoptic about civil rights in the USA. The second one is so boring. 

Hope you're fine,

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Heidi Hi!!!
> 
> Well, Anne-marie and I are just contemplating swapping sexes for a while to see how we get along in each others shoes!
> 
> What are you up to?




OOER......Could this be a topic for Jeremy Kyle??????.

Well, at the moment trying to sort this piece of crap out..haha
and its not playing fair.
Nathan having a do with himself, cause he does'nt want his insulin.....

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I'm ok. I start exams tomorrow. Just dealing with some last issues. Roll on Human Health And Disease. After that I've got ten days to revise everything for the next two exams. Biology Central Concepts and my History synoptic about civil rights in the USA. The second one is so boring.
> 
> Hope you're fine,
> 
> Tom


 
Sorry, dropped off then! Wow you're doing some heavy stuff lad  I wish you the best for all of them...

Yes, I'm not too ba thanks. Ticking over you know.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOER......Could this be a topic for Jeremy Kyle??????.
> 
> Well, at the moment trying to sort this piece of crap out..haha
> and its not playing fair.
> Nathan having a do with himself, cause he does'nt want his insulin.....
> 
> Heidi



Oh poor Nath , I know how he feels though , I get days when I just want to 

say f*** it and not take it . Ha well as for Davids suggestion of swapping 

bodies with me ... well I dont think so lol , I quite like my own body


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> OOER......Could this be a topic for Jeremy Kyle??????.
> 
> Well, at the moment trying to sort this piece of crap out..haha
> and its not playing fair.
> Nathan having a do with himself, cause he does'nt want his insulin.....
> 
> Heidi


 
Who? Is he an expert on what its like being the opposite sex? 

None of us want the insulin, until a couple of hours later! 

Whats up with this confuser of yours then?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Heya Heidi,
> 
> I'm fine. Just sorting out some final pre exam nerves for before tomorrow. Other than that all's good.
> 
> Tom




Hi Tom,

Good luck tomorrow..got my fingers crossed for you...Take a few deep breaths before you go in and say to yourself ' Everything going to be fine...Now lets go kick some butt'
Glad you ok

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

Hi Anne-Marie

You ok hun..... Nath well chuffed he going to school tomorrow.....haha...He just remembered he got exams.....
How the painting going.

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Good luck tomorrow..got my fingers crossed for you...Take a few deep breaths before you go in and say to yourself ' Everything going to be fine...Now lets go kick some butt'
> Glad you ok
> 
> Heidi


 
I like this new technique for exam prep...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Anne-Marie
> 
> You ok hun..... Nath well chuffed he going to school tomorrow.....haha...He just remembered he got exams.....
> How the painting going.
> 
> Heidi



Oh yes all the children start exams tomorrow , tell him good luck !!!!

I hope he is ok , does he do a hypo kit for in exams ? it is going to be hot 

again apparently. Well ive just got the ceiling to do and some paint work ,

i'll do that first thing in the morning to get it over and done with .


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Who? Is he an expert on what its like being the opposite sex?
> 
> None of us want the insulin, until a couple of hours later!
> 
> Whats up with this confuser of yours then?




Oo.. Have you never watched Jeremy Kyle.....Its a deffinate must see...Not as good as Jerry Springer
Well Nath decided insulin a good idea now...he running high...and doesnt feel to good.
Computer needs trading in for a newer model
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

Thanks for all the good luck messges everyone, it's deeply appreciated. This stuff is easy (having said that this is the second time that I'm sitting this exam lol. I messed it up last year. But compared to the stuff I've learned this year it's pretty easy) 
I definitely like the new exam preparation Heidi! I was thinking of doing some last minute revision in the morning with some friends as well!

I'll tell you all how it went tomorrow!

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Oo.. Have you never watched Jeremy Kyle.....Its a deffinate must see...Not as good as Jerry Springer
> Well Nath decided insulin a good idea now...he running high...and doesnt feel to good.
> Computer needs trading in for a newer model
> Heidi



Oh NOOOO Jeremy Kyle..? wrong on so many levels


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> needs trading in for a newer model



That's what my mum says about my dad lol!!!!


----------



## sasha1

Right thats it the computer wins...again....for today
Will catch up with you all tomorrow.
Night everyone.
Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Oo.. Have you never watched Jeremy Kyle.....Its a deffinate must see...Not as good as Jerry Springer
> Well Nath decided insulin a good idea now...he running high...and doesnt feel to good.
> Computer needs trading in for a newer model
> Heidi


 
Ahhh is this day time TV? Don't watch TV...

Good that Nath is hunting the insulin - when will we learn? 

I think the term today is scrapping it 

Still, a new toy to play with Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Night All , I'm heading off early tonight im in a mood and I'm not good 

company  Catch up with you all tomorrow at some point .


Night xx Anne-Marie xx


----------



## Steff

goodnight sash and anne marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



good luck tom for 2morro xx


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> goodnight sash and anne marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> good luck tom for 2morro xx


 
You back Steff or are you off to the pit?


----------



## Steff

nah im here for abit yet , u want rid of me eh eh


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> nah im here for abit yet , u want rid of me eh eh


 
I'd never want to get rid of you Steff!

Had a relaxing evening? Did I see you'd been to Benidorm this evening or is it a TV program?


----------



## Steff

its a tv programme that was on ,,ohh nice evening thanks very quirt OH is out and lad is back to early nights as he back to school tomorrow


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> its a tv programme that was on ,,ohh nice evening thanks very quirt OH is out and lad is back to early nights as he back to school tomorrow


 
Ah, his bag is all packed and uniform ready then?

And what about your sons? 

Have you a busy week ahead?


----------



## Steff

HAHHAHA@ that 

well yes i dunno if you saw but i posted a thread i finally got appointment with DSN on tuesday , get my hbA1c` results back then to, tomorrow im off to boots as i broke my specs on saturday night and im struggling at the minute im syprised my spelling is not worse , but over the bridge of the nose has came off , i just hope they can fix them


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> HAHHAHA@ that
> 
> well yes i dunno if you saw but i posted a thread i finally got appointment with DSN on tuesday , get my hbA1c` results back then to, tomorrow im off to boots as i broke my specs on saturday night and im struggling at the minute im syprised my spelling is not worse , but over the bridge of the nose has came off , i just hope they can fix them


 
You used to be able to get kits with replacement pads for the bridges of spectacles... in future take them off before strenuous activity 

I am staggered its taken so long to see a DSN, is this at your GPs or the hospital? I text phoned mine a few weeks back on Monday morning and saw her at 4pm that day!

My best advice is don't be afraid to ask anything you like, if you're worried, tell her. Especially if she is a DSN and not a nurse from the practice whose undergone diabetic training...

There is no point not asking thigs, even if they seem minor.

Oh, and don't forget your pen to write the answers down - if you don't undertand, challenge her. Sure you will be fine.

And get your specs fixed before hand, otherwise you'll look like Harry Potter with your specs held together with sellotape and bluetac


----------



## Steff

ha i wish at activity lol, yes it with hospital hun it was referred through my gp tho 

ohh hun i have thought of something if i cant get them fixed 2morro i will be going to the appointment blind as a bat 
if i dnt reply to you i have had to go offline ok as my pc is performing a scan at the moment it is really slow x


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> ha i wish at activity lol, yes it with hospital hun it was referred through my gp tho
> 
> ohh hun i have thought of something if i cant get them fixed 2morro i will be going to the appointment blind as a bat
> if i dnt reply to you i have had to go offline ok as my pc is performing a scan at the moment it is really slow x


 
Tell them you have a hospital appointment, sure they might be able to assist you one way or another.

It's good you're seeing a proper DSN - if you're down, worried or anything, you can talk to them, they see diabetics all day long, so know full well what we go through, not like GP nurses who might not know the fears and anxiety people with diabetes, especially those recently diagnosed go through. And usually, once you're under their control, they may take over your management (from your GP) and they will often give you a department phone number so you can speak to them directly.

If you can't get your specs fixed borrow a dictaphone. I use them all the time now because of my deafness, often I lipread the response but because I work so hard at lipreading, I clean forget what the previous sentence was... so if need be, I can have a transcript of the conversation typed up, in your case, simply listen to it again - perhaps your phone has a speech record/memo function?

Hope your PC is working better after a good nights rest!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All !!!!!  I hope you are all well and happy today 

Good Luck to everyone who is sitting exams today !!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

OOOPS Sorry Marc , GOOD LUCK at work today !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all hows everyone?? well i had a costly morning went to get specs fixed nobody cud do it so had to fork out for new glassess ah well BOGOF deal not so bad, but i cant have them no sooner then the 9th , that should be fun 2morro seeing the DSN xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Steff , you ok ? have you thought of a few things to ask the DSN ?

Ha ha well so you have had to buy new glasses then , did you have a new 

eye test or use your old prescription ? Ive not long had mine done and 

bought some Red or Dead glasses for driving  luckily I dont need them 

any other time. Now I'm on Insulin I'm no longer blind lol .  is it hot there? It 

is boiling here ... bring on the rain lol


----------



## Steff

yes hun some people have helped me out i starteed a thread and people have gave me some ideas for questions ,ohhhh i bought some diesel ones hun purple frames hahahha thought id be abit brave,


it is scorching hun here like worse then over the weekend , i was in such a rush this morning i paid virgin media ?50 more then my bill was ffs ! mad or what !


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes hun some people have helped me out i starteed a thread and people have gave me some ideas for questions ,ohhhh i bought some diesel ones hun purple frames hahahha thought id be abit brave,
> 
> 
> it is scorching hun here like worse then over the weekend , i was in such a rush this morning i paid virgin media ?50 more then my bill was ffs ! mad or what !



Good Luck with the nurse tomorrow , let us know how it goes . Well I bet 

Virgin love you today lol !!! are they going to refund it or just put you in 

credit on your account ... make sure they dont rip you off 

Ha I've got some Diesel ones !!! are they rectangle ones with Diesel logo on

the side ? ha they might be like my spares ... if so they are gorgeous .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Luck with the nurse tomorrow , let us know how it goes . Well I bet
> 
> Virgin love you today lol !!! are they going to refund it or just put you in
> 
> credit on your account ... make sure they dont rip you off
> 
> Ha I've got some Diesel ones !!! are they rectangle ones with Diesel logo on
> 
> the side ? ha they might be like my spares ... if so they are gorgeous .


 
Morning Ladies and anyone else lurking!

I put diesel in my car - never thought you could see through it...

I think its pushing 25 again here, lovely, that said my boy is suffering - didn't want to wake up at 6 this morning to go for his walk - now he's trying to bounce off the walls.

Steff, if I said I was a Virgin would you give me another ?50??? 

Have a great day all!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Morning Ladies and anyone else lurking!
> 
> I put diesel in my car - never thought you could see through it...
> 
> I think its pushing 25 again here, lovely, that said my boy is suffering - didn't want to wake up at 6 this morning to go for his walk - now he's trying to bounce off the walls.
> 
> Steff, if I said I was a Virgin would you give me another ?50???
> 
> Have a great day all!



Ha ha , well I see you are on form today David  , well we were discussing

glasses actually , and steffs need for them and my need for them only for 

driving , and saying which ones we have etc. Nothing other than that .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha , well I see you are on form today David  , well we were discussing
> 
> glasses actually , and steffs need for them and my need for them only for
> 
> driving , and saying which ones we have etc. Nothing other than that .


 

Oops sorry IA09!

I wear them all the time, was told last eye test I needed varifocals - tried them, not for me, not old enough yet 

Am contemplating trying one of these online outfits, their prices are pretty keen, only I am fussy about the quality of lens I like, found one place that will supply Nikon lenses at a premium, just working out how much of a savign there is... if they get it wrong there are too many people to blame and you could easily be left with a pair of 'cheap' specs that are of no use, then they are no longer cheap!

Ho humm, there is always someone out to get you.

Hows the ceiling looking? I bet you are covered in paint now, even the non-drip stuff splashes when you roller it on the ceiling, or is that the speed I paint at?


----------



## Steff

lol anne yes there going to credit it on to my next billx


afternoon david i had to buy new specs n they wont be ready til the 9th i did try and get them quicker but to no avial im afraid hun xxxxxx


aw david u dnt need to be on virin i'd give it you anyways mood im in today lol im bonkers!!


----------



## sasha1

Hello all,

How is everyone today????.......God its hot...
Well Nath on his way home from school....He's just thrown up everywhere

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> lol anne yes there going to credit it on to my next billx
> 
> 
> afternoon david i had to buy new specs n they wont be ready til the 9th i did try and get them quicker but to no avial im afraid hun xxxxxx
> 
> 
> aw david u dnt need to be on virin i'd give it you anyways mood im in today lol im bonkers!!


 
Hi Steff,

9 days, they short on jam jars? seems a long time?

Shame they can't fix your old ones, might be worth popping into an independant optician, so often they have someone they use who can fix them up - even as a short term fix...

I'd never take your money, I'll leave that to Mr Branson and your optician!


----------



## Steff

hi there all good hun you ??

ohh no hope he will be ok hun , is it this weather and his diabetes?


----------



## Steff

they gotta go away and be made and apparently my eye sight is so bad they take longer then the usual 3-5 days , grr i signed up for a road safety course at my boys school its on thursday no way can i do that i aint guna be 100% on guard, will have to ring and cancel


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How is everyone today????.......God its hot...
> Well Nath on his way home from school....He's just thrown up everywhere
> 
> Heidi


 
Hi Heidi, 

Good down here in Wiltshire!

Oooh not nice, I used to hate it when a kid at school honked up... never did it at school myself. Didn't really use to do it too much, well, except 4 or 5 nights a week for three years.. but the op soon stopped that 

Is it just the heat with Nath or dread of going back to school and realising he hadn't done his homework  Do kids still pull tricks like that? I'd have thought one of them would have challenged the educational system under human rights for making them do homework at home and not in class, nevermind doing homework during the school holidays


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> they gotta go away and be made and apparently my eye sight is so bad they take longer then the usual 3-5 days , grr i signed up for a road safety course at my boys school its on thursday no way can i do that i aint guna be 100% on guard, will have to ring and cancel


 
Yes, you wouldn't be safe getting there! Surely they can do something to patch your old specs up?

Sticking plasters (fabric not the plastic ones) are good - failing that walk with your head back and to one side or an elastic back on the arms and behind your hearing aids...

Works well with me


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi there all good hun you ??
> 
> ohh no hope he will be ok hun , is it this weather and his diabetes?




Hi steff,

Think its a combination of heat and diabetes...
Is it your appointment hun???

Heidi


----------



## Steff

its tomorrow hun @ 9.30


david i tryed boots and they said try vision express and where they had broke they cant fix it would need smouldering back together , so they said you be better off buying new specs altogether , so i went to specsavers and they where actually no badly priced x


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> its tomorrow hun @ 9.30
> 
> 
> david i tryed boots and they said try vision express and where they had broke they cant fix it would need smouldering back together , so they said you be better off buying new specs altogether , so i went to specsavers and they where actually no badly priced x


 

Steff, I bet and independant opticians labs could solder them back in a couple of minutes!

Worth a couple of calls to see, perhaps there are some local labs who can do it while you wait.


----------



## Steff

to late now innit i was so strssed i just wanted a quick soloution hun


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> to late now innit i was so strssed i just wanted a quick soloution hun


 
I was thinking more for between now and when your new specs arrive...


----------



## Steff

lol to late now , i dont actually mind tbh it will keep me off here as much and watching the tv aint a problem , nevertheless work is a diffirent matter


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone , all ok I hope  Heidi , I hope Nath feels better soon ,

has he got exams tomorrow as well ? I know all the yr11's  are doing GCSE's 

this week . Is Nath yr10 though or 11 ?.


----------



## sasha1

Evening all,

How's everyone doing?????

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> How's everyone doing?????
> 
> Heidi


 
Good thanks Heidi,

How are you and Nath? Is he ok now? Just heat I hope and nothing too serious?


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Good thanks Heidi,
> 
> How are you and Nath? Is he ok now? Just heat I hope and nothing too serious?




Hi David,

He's fine now thank you....just put it down to the heat and that he was very high last night.
Yeah I'm ok
How you doing????

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> He's fine now thank you....just put it down to the heat and that he was very high last night.
> Yeah I'm ok
> How you doing????
> 
> Heidi


 
Good news then, at least there's no cleaning up for you to do 

Tired, but not as tired as someone who looks like he's snoring on the sofa!!


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Good news then, at least there's no cleaning up for you to do
> 
> Tired, but not as tired as someone who looks like he's snoring on the sofa!!



Bless him the heat worn him out....
Sure am glad there no cleaning up...but relieved its nothing serious

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Bless him the heat worn him out....
> Sure am glad there no cleaning up...but relieved its nothing serious
> 
> Heidi


 
Yes, its always a worry, bad enough with adults, nevermind children!

Good news anyway, bit extreme for getting an afternoon off school


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Everyone  You all ok then ?


----------



## Steff

evening all xx x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all xx x



HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Steff

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO hows you


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO hows you



Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll thanks  im in a very good mood today wooooo


----------



## Steff

good good well im nervous im guna be late 2moz i only know where im going off a map lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good good well im nervous im guna be late 2moz i only know where im going off a map lol



hey you will be ok , stop worrying . Is it far to travel then ? If in doubt leave

early , I always like to be early for appointments .


----------



## Steff

yeah im starting my trip at 8,15 hun should give me 1 hr 15 to wonder around like a numpty ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah im starting my trip at 8,15 hun should give me 1 hr 15 to wonder around like a numpty ha



Is it a long way away then? Is it at the hospital ? God I hate not knowing where im going , iI like to be organised .


----------



## Steff

well 35 minutes on the bus but got to take into account the time of day im travelling r.e all the kids and people going to work . it is in a branch of the nhs of my local hospital


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well 35 minutes on the bus but got to take into account the time of day im travelling r.e all the kids and people going to work . it is in a branch of the nhs of my local hospital



Oh right is it too far / expensive for a taxi then ? and bus it back?


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> well 35 minutes on the bus but got to take into account the time of day im travelling r.e all the kids and people going to work . it is in a branch of the nhs of my local hospital


 

Hey Steff,

Good luck tomorrow, hope you get all the answers and information you need to ask how you contact them in future.

Sure you will be fine, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Steff

i will get bus 2 quid hun so not al all expensive


thanks david hun im all prepared all my gear ready they need me to take in and my little notebook x


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> i will get bus 2 quid hun so not al all expensive
> 
> 
> thanks david hun im all prepared all my gear ready they need me to take in and my little notebook x


 

I've got a bus pass - so I don't pay on the busses, great on the park and ride to the RUH in Bath 

And NO I am not THAT old!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I've got a bus pass - so I don't pay on the busses, great on the park and ride to the RUH in Bath
> 
> And NO I am not THAT old!!!



*Snigger* *Snigger*  Well you could be lying about your age lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl i said nothing hahah


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Snigger* *Snigger* Well you could be lying about your age lol


 

Oh really!!! PKB!


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> pmsl i said nothing hahah


 
Thanks for your support Steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Oh really!!! PKB!



PMSL @ PKB LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl i said nothing hahah




Ha Steff , you suck up!!!!! its them and us dont forget lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha Steff , you suck up!!!!! its them and us dont forget lol


 
'Them' who is them, when they are at home?


----------



## Steff

night u2 catch u 2morro xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night u2 catch u 2morro xxx



Night and good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> 'Them' who is them, when they are at home?



Well I will try to word this carefully so not to cause offence but ' them ' 

would be a reference to the male of the species


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> night u2 catch u 2morro xxx


 

Nite, nite Steff, good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## insulinaddict09

I'm staying for a while longer then I'm going to try and get some sleep 

before it gets light  I was still awake at 4am this morning and up by 7am.

I've got the carpet fitters first thing in the morning ...


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all, I see the men are losing tonight then lol, how you doing insulinaddict? mwah x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all, I see the men are losing tonight then lol, how you doing insulinaddict? mwah x



Hi Sweetie , you ok ? i totally agree with your earlier I hate men comment ,


So have you had a good weekend then? hey your pool looks sooo good , I'm

coming to visit  How is your son doing , has he started the meds yet?


----------



## Einstein

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all, I see the men are losing tonight then lol, how you doing insulinaddict? mwah x


 
Evening Boss!

How are you this fine Tuesday morning?


----------



## Einstein

Ladies, and if there are any Gentlemen,

I bid you a fond good night, as in six hours time Mr Bruce and I will be heading out for a two hour walk through Longleat forest. 

For I have to go out in the afternoon and he needs to be shattered so that he sleeps in this heat! 

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Evening Boss!
> 
> How are you this fine Tuesday morning?



Hey thats thats hardly fair !!!! you didnt ask how I was !!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ladies, and if there are any Gentlemen,
> 
> I bid you a fond good night, as in six hours time Mr Bruce and I will be heading out for a two hour walk through Longleat forest.
> 
> For I have to go out in the afternoon and he needs to be shattered so that he sleeps in this heat!
> 
> Sweet dreams all.



Night David xx catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello ... Anyone lurking ?? It is still too early to sleep NOOOOOO


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All .... Well the blasted Dawn Phenomenon is at work today , I've 

just woken up to a blood sugar of 23.4 !!!! OUCH , I went to bed  with a 

level of 9.0 ...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning All .... Well the blasted Dawn Phenomenon is at work today , I've
> 
> just woken up to a blood sugar of 23.4 !!!! OUCH , I went to bed  with a
> 
> level of 9.0 ...



Ouch, mine was 3.7 Shit. I didn't drop my night levemir enough after skipping tea last night. SHould have dropped it by four units not two. Bugger. Oh well, I've dropped my morning levemir by two and my morning novorapid by three, that should help, I'm going for a run some time this morning so we'll see what that holds for me...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ouch, mine was 3.7 Shit. I didn't drop my night levemir enough after skipping tea last night. SHould have dropped it by four units not two. Bugger. Oh well, I've dropped my morning levemir by two and my morning novorapid by three, that should help, I'm going for a run some time this morning so we'll see what that holds for me...



Running in this weather babe ? you are crazy  It is far too hot !!!!

Hypo first thing then ? I hate that more than waking up high... although I am 

certainly not pleased to be in the bloody 20's so early ... what a start to the 

day . Hope you have a hypo free day from now on then ...


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

hows everyone doing??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hows everyone doing??



Hello sweetie , where have you been ? I was coming in to town later to 

search for you and see where you were hiding !! I 'm hoping you have had a 

better weekend than the last one ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello sweetie , where have you been ? I was coming in to town later to
> 
> search for you and see where you were hiding !! I 'm hoping you have had a
> 
> better weekend than the last one ?



hi huni 

lol been getting stuff sorted for the big move this week (new house is finally finished and ready for moving in to)

so it is all planned for thursday when the removal guys will come in and pack it all and move it and un pack it for me (have employed my cousins and some of my mates sons) lol.

weekend was okish. got everything planned and sorted for dads fathers day gift hehehehe

so how are you doing??? you got a tan yet???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha Noooo i dont do direct sunlight , I am nocturnal dont forget lol , No I dont like to sit in it really and I dont sunbathe , I'm pale and interesting lol . Plus all I do in this weather is hypo , apart from this morning when I woke to a 23.4 ... Hey Im glad you have had a good weekend  mike . what have you got for your father then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha Noooo i dont do direct sunlight , I am nocturnal dont forget lol , No I dont like to sit in it really and I dont sunbathe , I'm pale and interesting lol . Plus all I do in this weather is hypo , apart from this morning when I woke to a 23.4 ... Hey Im glad you have had a good weekend  mike . what have you got for your father then?



lol the o/h is pale and doesnt tan either where as mr and the baby go dark brown her and the boy go red then he turns a nice brown she just goes white again lol

well me and my brother and sister always buy him a week all inclusive in the bahamas for fathers day, but this year we have bought him a 3 week cruise round the carribean so he should like it


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol the o/h is pale and doesnt tan either where as mr and the baby go dark brown her and the boy go red then he turns a nice brown she just goes white again lol
> 
> well me and my brother and sister always buy him a week all inclusive in the bahamas for fathers day, but this year we have bought him a 3 week cruise round the carribean so he should like it



Hey lucky dad eh? Ha I do go very brown if I'm out in the sun but I do prefer

to look after my skin and not burn myself to a crisp lol , so I moisturise all 

the time and avoid sitting out in it ... crazy when you see people sat in it all

day with oil on  they must have skin like leather lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey lucky dad eh? Ha I do go very brown if I'm out in the sun but I do prefer
> 
> to look after my skin and not burn myself to a crisp lol , so I moisturise all
> 
> the time and avoid sitting out in it ... crazy when you see people sat in it all
> 
> day with oil on  they must have skin like leather lol



lol yeah he will love it

i dont burn myself like that and i to moisturise twice a day lol (sounding like a woman here) and i have very nice soft skin (so im told) hehehehehe

i do love to get a nice tan and make sure i build it up gradually to.

so what you got planned for the weekend??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah he will love it
> 
> i dont burn myself like that and i to moisturise twice a day lol (sounding like a woman here) and i have very nice soft skin (so im told) hehehehehe
> 
> i do love to get a nice tan and make sure i build it up gradually to.
> 
> so what you got planned for the weekend??



I dont know yet a BBQ i think . Hey its good to look after your skin dont do 

any more than twice a day though or i will think you're  a girl lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont know yet a BBQ i think . Hey its good to look after your skin dont do
> 
> any more than twice a day though or i will think your a girl lol



i did used to do it 3 times a day but i was spending far to much on the stuff so i went down to twice a day lol

think i take care of my skin more so cos of the fact i work i a hot country all the time so i need to keep it hydrated and in good condition lol

mmmmmm bbq sounds good. might have to get round to dads and fire his one up lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i did used to do it 3 times a day but i was spending far to much on the stuff so i went down to twice a day lol
> 
> think i take care of my skin more so cos of the fact i work i a hot country all the time so i need to keep it hydrated and in good condition lol
> 
> mmmmmm bbq sounds good. might have to get round to dads and fire his one up lol



Ha yes i love BBQ's and as I dont do Carbs it is the perfect thing for me lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yes i love BBQ's and as I dont do Carbs it is the perfect thing for me lol



lol bbq's for me are just an excuse for me to cook a load of meat and have far to much beer lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh I forgot to say Steff is at the DSN today , this morning , I hope it has gone well for her , she was worried lastnight


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh I forgot to say Steff is at the DSN today , this morning , I hope it has gone well for her , she was worried lastnight



 blimey i didnt know!!!!!! i hope she is ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol bbq's for me are just an excuse for me to cook a load of meat and have far to much beer lol



Ha well a thumbs up for the cooking meat but I dont tend to drink a great 

deal as I am a GOOD DIABETIC  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> blimey i didnt know!!!!!! i hope she is ok



She left at 8 this morning , so she could drop her little boy to school and then

try and find the place as she was'nt that sure where it was .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Mike typo in the title of your new thread


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> She left at 8 this morning , so she could drop her little boy to school and then
> 
> try and find the place as she was'nt that sure where it was .





insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Mike typo in the title of your new thread



i do hope she is ok.


lol yeah i noticed it. happens to me cos of the lappy keyboard and my fingers aint to compatible lol i have arather large fingers hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i do hope she is ok.
> 
> 
> lol yeah i noticed it. happens to me cos of the lappy keyboard and my fingers aint to compatible lol i have arather large fingers hehehehe



HA HA HA HA  can you change it, or will you have to ask Northerner to do 

it? I'm always doing typo's lol I'm the typo queen . Oh got to go 

someone at the door .... laters


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA  can you change it, or will you have to ask Northerner to do
> 
> it? I'm always doing typo's lol I'm the typo queen . Oh got to go
> 
> someone at the door .... laters



dont think i can be bothered really with changing it hehehehehe

later huni


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA  can you change it, or will you have to ask Northerner to do
> 
> it? I'm always doing typo's lol I'm the typo queen . Oh got to go
> 
> someone at the door .... laters



Changed it for you.

My typos are usually because my left and right hands don't work at the same speeds, 

hope everyone is ok, i'm just off to work in a few minutes


----------



## mikep1979

sofaraway said:


> Changed it for you.
> 
> My typos are usually because my left and right hands don't work at the same speeds,
> 
> hope everyone is ok, i'm just off to work in a few minutes



lol ta nikki 

mine is just fat finger syndrome hehehehe

im doing good... you??? well i hope you enjoy work and i will think of you in there when i get on the bike in a bit and have the wind in my face lol


----------



## sofaraway

Yeah good thanks,

is that a cycle or motorbike? I need to buy a new bike, mine is currently being used by my nan. I don't really want to say "nan I want my bike back you will have to walk to the shops!" 

have a good time


----------



## mikep1979

sofaraway said:


> Yeah good thanks,
> 
> is that a cycle or motorbike? I need to buy a new bike, mine is currently being used by my nan. I don't really want to say "nan I want my bike back you will have to walk to the shops!"
> 
> have a good time



lol it is a motorbike, but i also have a nice roadracing bike that i use to. aint been on it for a couple of days so i think i might get it out later and do a few miles on it lol


----------



## Steff

hi everyone well i posted im my help thread how i got on but to cut a long story short my hbA1c has gone down and im getting referred onto a course for t2 diabetics, we just really chatted basics for today but im going back in 6-6 weeks time x


----------



## mikep1979

SUPERB BABES  x


----------



## Steff

ttytyty 

missed ya xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , I hope you are all well and happy


----------



## mikep1979

Evening all 

hows everyone doing??


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> Evening all
> 
> hows everyone doing??



Hi Mike

Good thanks.
How you doing??

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Good thanks.
> How you doing??
> 
> Heidi



not to bad ta  had a great run out on the bike. i also went out on the pushbike for a bit (call it a pushbike but its a carbon fibre racebike) lol

so was it warm up your way today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All , I hope you are all ok


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All , I hope you are all ok



evening am 

im doing well ta

how are you this fine evening???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening am
> 
> im doing well ta
> 
> how are you this fine evening???



Ha ha Wellllllll hot and post hypo lol  fatal combination lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha Wellllllll hot and post hypo lol  fatal combination lol



lol its is rather hot today

i was out on the roadracing bike earlier and nearly died cos of the heat!!! (well either that or the fact i did about 30 miles) lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol its is rather hot today
> 
> i was out on the roadracing bike earlier and nearly died cos of the heat!!! (well either that or the fact i did about 30 miles) lol



you are tapped mike !!! is steff about ? i wanted a word with her


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> you are tapped mike !!! is steff about ? i wanted a word with her



lol why am i tapped???

i spoke to her before but not seen her on her since about 1ish.


----------



## sasha1

Hello again all,

Do you know this pile of shit, thats called a computer is seriously   ******* me off

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> Do you know this pile of shit, thats called a computer is seriously   ******* me off
> 
> Heidi



lol whats up with it heidi???


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> Do you know this pile of shit, thats called a computer is seriously   ******* me off
> 
> Heidi



You ok then Heidi? i hate it when my laptop f*cks about and wont display 

pages arghhhh  I crashed my pc when it was doing that so i tw*tted

it and now it just says "ageing" on the screen when you turn it on so i think

its f*cked lol , i'll ask marc hes a computer genius and helps me with all my 

computer stuff lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol why am i tapped???
> 
> i spoke to her before but not seen her on her since about 1ish.



Ha ha it think its the water in liverpool mike , im totally tapped as well and 

couldnt give a s*it lol


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol whats up with it heidi???



Have'nt got a clue hun....
But it does'nt help the bloke who lives next door seems to be on some trip and reliving 'WOODSTOCK'  strumming and warbbling away.
Hows you though Mike?

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Have'nt got a clue hun....
> But it does'nt help the bloke who lives next door seems to be on some trip and reliving 'WOODSTOCK'  strumming and warbbling away.
> Hows you though Mike?
> 
> Heidi



Ha ha ha how funny heidi , is he any good lol? if not get naths slipknot out 

and blast it out LOUD


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha how funny heidi , is he any good lol? if not get naths slipknot out
> 
> and blast it out LOUD




The strumming is god, not gonna knock that, especially when I can only play a recorder...the warbbling..I'm out on that...sure that affecting my connection though....
Slipknot in hand, along with Dragonforce....haha

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> The strumming is god, not gonna knock that, especially when I can only play a recorder...the warbbling..I'm out on that...sure that affecting my connection though....
> Slipknot in hand, along with Dragonforce....haha
> 
> Heidi



WOOOOOO BRING ON THE SLIPKNOT  THAT'LL SHUT HIM UP LOL


----------



## Steff

hi all xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Sweetie , you ok ?


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Have'nt got a clue hun....
> But it does'nt help the bloke who lives next door seems to be on some trip and reliving 'WOODSTOCK'  strumming and warbbling away.
> Hows you though Mike?
> 
> Heidi



lol im not to bad ta huni  had a mad blast out on the roadracer today in the heat and felt like i had gone 45 rounds with tyson when i had finished lol


----------



## Steff

hya soz for late rep0ly im on n off x x x  all ok ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Anyone lurking ??? bl**dy insomnia


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning All , I hope you are all ok today


----------



## Steff

good morning babe hows things? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning babe hows things? x



Not too bad today so far thanks , lets hope it stays that way lol  I had the 

day from hell yesterday  and then it got worse !!!! 

So you ok then Steff ? it is cooler here today so far .. yippee.  I'm out this

afternoon so I hope it stays cool.


----------



## Steff

yayy tis cooler here 2 , would be coz img oing bk to work lol , glad u abit better hun  x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

How are things?


----------



## Steff

good morning tom, all good ty , hows you and hows exams?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yayy tis cooler here 2 , would be coz img oing bk to work lol , glad u abit better hun  x



Hey never let the f*ckers keep you down  lol . Steff if you are about later 

I wanted a quick word , I'll PM you later , too much to go in to at the moment


----------



## Steff

hey hun yeah i will be around about dinner time on my lunchbreak will be about 1145 ish xx


----------



## Steff

right im away now back laters on anne marie xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im away now back laters on anne marie xxxxx




Ok catch you later Steff , have a good one


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone I hope you are all ok , 

Happy Birthday to your little boy Mike


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening peeps, how is everyone?


----------



## Steff

hya all how are we all xxx


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

hows everyone doing


----------



## sasha1

Hiya all,
Hows everyone doing out there....slight drop in temperature over here..in fact I would say chilly
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hiya all,
> Hows everyone doing out there....slight drop in temperature over here..in fact I would say chilly
> Heidi



lol well it had dropped down here to, but has just started to warm up again.

so how are you and nath??


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it had dropped down here to, but has just started to warm up again.
> 
> so how are you and nath??




Hi hun,
Aye we spot on today thanks.....so far.....fingers crossed
How you doing?
Heidi


----------



## Steff

hey all good here ty be bk about 11 if anyones about gotta get lad to bed then i want a bath x x  hope all is good xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi All , you all ok ?


----------



## mikep1979

hello all 

anyone around??

anyone even wanna talk to me??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hello all
> 
> anyone around??
> 
> anyone even wanna talk to me??



Hi Mike you ok ? i'll talk to you ive just logged on


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Mike you ok ? i'll talk to you ive just logged on



lol im not to bad huni.

feel like a lepper lately!!! as i log on you all seem to leave hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol im not to bad huni.
> 
> feel like a lepper lately!!! as i log on you all seem to leave hehehehe



Oh sorry sweetie it is nothing personal , im usually mooching about and no 

one is on-line so i bugger off , we must just miss eachother lol.

well ive had a house full so im up the wall  Hey i did leave you a happy 

birthday message for your little boy earlier !!!! its back in the thread lol 

so are you all set for moving tomorrow then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh sorry sweetie it is nothing personal , im usually mooching about and no
> 
> one is on-line so i bugger off , we must just miss eachother lol.
> 
> well ive had a house full so im up the wall  Hey i did leave you a happy
> 
> birthday message for your little boy earlier !!!! its back in the thread lol
> 
> so are you all set for moving tomorrow then?



lol yeah i did see it huni and ta 

well not sure im up for the move tomoz. had a little bad news today.

well fuck it. been on the ale for an hour or two now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i did see it huni and ta
> 
> well not sure im up for the move tomoz. had a little bad news today.
> 
> well fuck it. been on the ale for an hour or two now.



Hey you ok ? if you need to talk pm me ok !!!!!! Oh and DO NOT LEAVE !!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you ok ? if you need to talk pm me ok !!!!!! Oh and DO NOT LEAVE !!!!!!



im ok huni. just need to....................... well i aint fuckin sure what


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> im ok huni. just need to....................... well i aint fuckin sure what


well look if you want to talk im here you know that , i will always make time to listen if 

you need to just chat or have a moan , sometimes its better to talk rather than bottle

things up . dont just leave though mike , you have friends here .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well look if you want to talk im here you know that , i will always make time to listen if
> 
> you need to just chat or have a moan , sometimes its better to talk rather than bottle
> 
> things up . dont just leave though mike , you have friends here .



i know i have friends here huni and if i do go it will be with a very heavy heart as i feel amongst not only friends here but also more like we are alll part of some wierd miss shappen family


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yes we are in a weird kind of way lol , please dont leave permanantly though , if you need a break with everything that is going on we will all undertand and support you .
I know things are difficult at the moment for you but dont cut yourself off from everyone .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes we are in a weird kind of way lol , please dont leave permanantly though , if you need a break with everything that is going on we will all undertand and support you .
> I know things are difficult at the moment for you but dont cut yourself off from everyone .



ta huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ta huni



Hey I mean every word or I wouldnt say it ok .  

Take time if you need it but we will be here when you are ready to talk .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I mean every word or I wouldnt say it ok .
> 
> Take time if you need it but we will be here when you are ready to talk .



well i dont know what to do. really my head is so fucked up right now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well i dont know what to do. really my head is so fucked up right now.



Ok I understand that , but dont forget we all mean it .


----------



## Steff

hello all xxxx


----------



## katie

hello all my lovelies! xx (however that is spelt lol)


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hello all my lovelies! xx (however that is spelt lol)



evening katie


----------



## carolyn

Hi Everyone, anyone there?


----------



## Steff

hya all mwah xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hya all mwah xx



hello sexy x


----------



## Steff

well nice n full in here


----------



## carolyn

Hi Steff09 you ok


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well nice n full in here



probably not huni x


----------



## Steff

hey u  x xxxxx

whats occuring pple


----------



## katie

hi mike, hi steff, hi caroline 
hope i included everyone who's here!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hi mike, hi steff, hi caroline
> hope i included everyone who's here!



lol brb need more beer


----------



## Steff

yes how are u katie hun 



mike grab me 1 hun


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes how are u katie hun
> 
> 
> 
> mike grab me 1 hun



guinness ok??? or do you want a rose wine??? maybe a raki??? i have all 3 on the go here lol


----------



## Steff

my fave guisness xxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> my fave guisness xxx



lol well i love all 3


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol brb need more beer





steff09 said:


> yes how are u katie hun
> 
> 
> 
> mike grab me 1 hun



im fine thnks steff 

mike can i have one too? i havent had a drink for 3 weeks, i'll drink anything


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> im fine thnks steff
> 
> mike can i have one too? i havent had a drink for 3 weeks, i'll drink anything



lol im sure i have sambuca too somewhere


----------



## katie

that will do the job!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello all , mikey can i have a vodka ?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> that will do the job!!



lol okies



insulinaddict09 said:


> hello all , mikey can i have a vodka ?



i have a russian standard vodka in the cupboard lol


----------



## katie

hey twin. ive got some vodka if mike is low on it 

(LADY GAGA video exclusive next on channel 4 guys )


----------



## katie

it's banned in aus so should be good.


----------



## mikep1979

right im off to get wasted.

night all


----------



## Steff

yes katie im waiting cant waittttttttttttttttt


----------



## Steff

mike dnt go!!!!!


----------



## Steff

ohhh the vid is great already katie hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey twin. ive got some vodka if mike is low on it
> 
> (LADY GAGA video exclusive next on channel 4 guys )



Hey Twin crack open that bottle then ....

hey mike stay ....

you ok steffi ?


----------



## Steff

yes im ok trying to see screem like at this time of night no glassess really effects me xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes im ok trying to see screem like at this time of night no glassess really effects me xxx



When are your new glasses ready then ? has mike gone to get hammered ?


----------



## katie

hmm it wasnt the one that's banned, im so confused lol, maybe lovegame is being released in other countries?!?! oh well, the vid was hilarious. 

bye mike!!! be careful!!

yes anne-marie, let's open a bottle woo!!


----------



## Steff

very weird stat katie and the C word was mentioned lol



get them tues if nt friday hun grr xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hmm it wasnt the one that's banned, im so confused lol, maybe lovegame is being released in other countries?!?! oh well, the vid was hilarious.
> 
> bye mike!!! be careful!!
> 
> yes anne-marie, let's open a bottle woo!!



Okies lets get hammered then girls ... i dont drink often so i'll be out of it soon lol 

What a bloody shit day eh?


----------



## Steff

right my eyes r so strained im guna have to give up

nights one and all xxxxxx tgc


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right my eyes r so strained im guna have to give up
> 
> nights one and all xxxxxx tgc



Night Steff , catch you tomorrow 


Night Twinny , chat soon ... save me some vodka


----------



## katie

oops forgot i was here again haha.

goodnight  all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

good morning how are we all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellp All , I hope you are all ok today. 


 Good luck with the move today Mike if you look in


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Northerner WHERES  MY TROPHY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

afternoon everyone thats me home now 


congrats on 2.000th post hun you join a unique club of 3 hahah x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> afternoon everyone thats me home now
> 
> 
> congrats on 2.000th post hun you join a unique club of 3 hahah x


Wooo yes The Three Musketeers lol. Hey still no trophy though Northerner !!!!!!!! 

I must be too prolific , he's missed it lol .


----------



## Steff

hellooo so are well guna be hooked to big brother tonight then 

i for one wont be i stoppped watching after bb9 xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hellooo so are well guna be hooked to big brother tonight then
> 
> i for one wont be i stoppped watching after bb9 xxx



It has gone down hill the last few years lol ...dont think i will bother lol


----------



## Steff

aye sure has hun i cant even tell u who was in last year , u cant avoid it tho thats the thing once its on the tele its all over grr xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye sure has hun i cant even tell u who was in last year , u cant avoid it tho thats the thing once its on the tele its all over grr xx



Well at least with sky you can avoid it a bit lol .


----------



## Steff

deffo i will be watching darts 2night im afraid love it lol


right hum jus pmmed u there im away now for abit catch u later tc xxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right I'm going , I'll catch up with you later Steffi bye xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello anyone lurking ??????


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Night All :d:d:d:d


----------



## Steff

morning everyone xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi All , I hope you are all well and happy today 

I'm going out shopping now so I will catch you all later 



Steffi I've answered your Pm . chat later x

Heidi , I've Pmed you as well , I hope you and Nath are well today . x

Hello Everyone else !!!!


----------



## mikep1979

evening all

hows everyone doing today??


----------



## bev

Better now your back Mike! Bev


----------



## angel30eyes

Well i'm crap for obvious reasons also having a tearful day to start with anyways, sugars been high for days now, but anyway tomorrow is a new day as they say lol


----------



## mikep1979

bev said:


> Better now your back Mike! Bev



well im just testing the water bev, but thanks for the welcome 



angel30eyes said:


> Well i'm crap for obvious reasons also having a tearful day to start with anyways, sugars been high for days now, but anyway tomorrow is a new day as they say lol



yeah i seen what had happened. hope your kids are ok huni.


----------



## bev

Angeleyes - sorry i have missed what happened? If its too personal dont worry. Bev x


----------



## sasha1

Hi Mike
Nice to hear from you hun

Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

bev said:


> Angeleyes - sorry i have missed what happened? If its too personal dont worry. Bev x



Hi Bev, it's on the What is this country coming to thread  Glad your back Mike, kids ok, well my daughters head is killing her and she's gone very quiet, shock i think


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi Mike
> Nice to hear from you hun
> 
> Heidi



hi heidi.

hows nath today???

thanks for the w/b


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Hi Bev, it's on the What is this country coming to thread  Glad your back Mike, kids ok, well my daughters head is killing her and she's gone very quiet, shock i think



well huni id really get down the station tomorrow and make a formal complaint to the force. awwww well i hope she is better later huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good to see you back " home " mike


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good to see you back " home " mike



cheers huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> cheers huni



hey wheres my congrats from you in my insulinaddict thread eh mister ?


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> evening all
> 
> hows everyone doing today??


 
Not too bad and you?

Good to see you around...


----------



## insulinaddict09

I am glad you are back though , steff and i missed you yesterday


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Not too bad and you?
> 
> Good to see you around...



Hi David , you and Brucie ok today ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey wheres my congrats from you in my insulinaddict thread eh mister ?



lol just on my way to do it huni lol x



Einstein said:


> Not too bad and you?
> 
> Good to see you around...



not to bad today 

good to be back around mate 



insulinaddict09 said:


> I am glad you are back though , steff and i missed you yesterday



lol i bet you slated me rotten!!!! only kidding


----------



## insulinaddict09

No we didnt , promise . We both missed talking to you , its not the same with only two of 

the three musketeers !!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> No we didnt , promise . We both missed talking to you , its not the same with only two of
> 
> the three musketeers !!!!!!



lol well im back for a little tonight but wont be on tomorrow and maybe not sunday as dad is home and i want to spend some time with him


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well im back for a little tonight but wont be on tomorrow and maybe not sunday as dad is home and i want to spend some time with him



Well we all understand that things are difficult at the moment but we will 

save you a seat for when you pop back in


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well we all understand that things are difficult at the moment but we will
> 
> save you a seat for when you pop back in



lol getting the ber in to??? hehehehe


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi David , you and Brucie ok today ?


Hello everyone,

Yes, we're fine, although working on the 3G modem this evening - my first cable problem in 10 years - still they're here to fix it tomorrow afternoon.

Bruce is asleep on the sofa and I won't be awake for too long - tiring day.

Hows you IA?


----------



## Steff

evening all on for a sec  hope all is well 

catch u laters xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol getting the ber in to??? hehehehe



Okies mike  , beer is chilling in the fridge , steff does not drink though so 

bring some diet coke with you or I think she likes guiness


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies mike  , beer is chilling in the fridge , steff does not drink though so
> 
> bring some diet coke with you or I think she likes guiness



hahahahaha im a guinness fan to lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha im a guinness fan to lol


 
Forget the beer then, just the nigerian lager all round - doubles as diet coke when needed  hic!


----------



## Einstein

Einstein said:


> Forget the beer then, just the nigerian lager all round - doubles as diet coke when needed  hic!


 

Oooops thats not PC is it? Oh well


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Forget the beer then, just the nigerian lager all round - doubles as diet coke when needed  hic!



lol well i have had vodka in it before now!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Steff

im watching lol and yes guisness maybe once a year i will have a pint


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> im watching lol and yes guisness maybe once a year i will have a pint



lol i have it at least once a week hehehehehe


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol i have it at least once a week hehehehehe


 
I've not touched it for weeks  or any incofrol for that matter


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> I've not touched it for weeks  or any incofrol for that matter



lol well i have a couple a night hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im watching lol and yes guisness maybe once a year i will have a pint



Hi Steffi if your're drinking pints can I have a pint of Vodka ???


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steffi if your're drinking pints can I have a pint of Vodka ???



lol sure you can huni hehehehehe


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steffi if your're drinking pints can I have a pint of Vodka ???


 
IA isn't a pint bigger than you?  And of vodka!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> IA isn't a pint bigger than you?  And of vodka!!!



Ha ha good point David I forgot how small I am for a minute  the big attitude makes up the the lack of size I can assure you  Well if I'm having a drink then a voddy will do nicely mmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol sure you can huni hehehehehe



But I really want one now !!!!  I cba walking to the off-license


----------



## mikep1979

lol i used to like voddy (still do) but nowadays it hates me lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> But I really want one now !!!!  I cba walking to the off-license



whats an off license????

ohhhhh you mean the offy hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> whats an off license????
> 
> ohhhhh you mean the offy hehehehe



Ha ha sorry I forgot I should translate it in to scouse sweetie , The Offy then !!!!! .... but I still CBA  lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha good point David I forgot how small I am for a minute  the big attitude makes up the the lack of size I can assure you  Well if I'm having a drink then a voddy will do nicely mmm


 
Vodka kills me - nothing to do with being drunk, there is something in it that does not agree with my system. That said not a huge spirits drinker anyway, Gin, good Single Malt and er, are there any other spirits?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Vodka kills me - nothing to do with being drunk, there is something in it that does not agree with my system. That said not a huge spirits drinker anyway, Gin, good Single Malt and er, are there any other spirits?



Well I tend to stick to Vodka and Lager as I usually know how they will effect

my levels etc , saying that I havent had a drink for ages , I'm  bit wary of 

drinking on my own  in the house in case I have a major hypo or something .

I might crack open a lager in a minute though , it might cure my headache lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha sorry I forgot I should translate it in to scouse sweetie , The Offy then !!!!! .... but I still CBA  lol



lol dont blame ya huni  still its bad to drink (as he downs a pint of the black stuff) hehehehe



Einstein said:


> Vodka kills me - nothing to do with being drunk, there is something in it that does not agree with my system. That said not a huge spirits drinker anyway, Gin, good Single Malt and er, are there any other spirits?



nope it is all a man needs is a good single highland malt and a good pint of the guinness. same here with the voddy. makes me feels so bad i just wanna curl up and die lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha I didnt say I wasnt going to drink , just that I'm not going out to get some , its going to be a lager from the fridge i think lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol dont blame ya huni  still its bad to drink (as he downs a pint of the black stuff) hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> nope it is all a man needs is a good single highland malt and a good pint of the guinness. same here with the voddy. makes me feels so bad i just wanna curl up and die lol


 

Some a-hole spiking a drink with one shot has put me in hospital, being touch and go about needing a ventilator or not - it does something to my breathing - NOT fun!

Had a few people try to spike drinks over the years, they have ended up wearing it and on the floor very shortly after.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha I didnt say I wasnt going to drink , just that I'm not going out to get some , its going to be a lager from the fridge i think lol



lol well as long as your joining in hehehehe so what lager you got???



Einstein said:


> Some a-hole spiking a drink with one shot has put me in hospital, being touch and go about needing a ventilator or not - it does something to my breathing - NOT fun!
> 
> Had a few people try to spike drinks over the years, they have ended up wearing it and on the floor very shortly after.



i had a t**t try and spike me with ketamin (horse sedative) while i was still in the paras and he ended up needin a straw for his food for the next 6 months lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Some a-hole spiking a drink with one shot has put me in hospital, being touch and go about needing a ventilator or not - it does something to my breathing - NOT fun!
> 
> Had a few people try to spike drinks over the years, they have ended up wearing it and on the floor very shortly after.



I hate that !!! Ive had a drink spiked in town once , b******s , its bloody

dangerous


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Some a-hole spiking a drink with one shot has put me in hospital, being touch and go about needing a ventilator or not - it does something to my breathing - NOT fun!
> 
> Had a few people try to spike drinks over the years, they have ended up wearing it and on the floor very shortly after.




That's awful...no one should have that done..
Seen it happen to many when I worked in a night club

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I hate that !!! Ive had a drink spiked in town once , b******s , its bloody
> 
> dangerous



it wasnt in town lol it was in holland (amsterdam) and the guy was supposed to be a big dealer and a nut case. guess he didnt realise who he had tried to spike lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> it wasnt in town lol it was in holland (amsterdam) and the guy was supposed to be a big dealer and a nut case. guess he didnt realise who he had tried to spike lol


 
Well, my aim when it happened after the first is to put someone else in the HDU bed and not me!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Well, my aim when it happened after the first is to put someone else in the HDU bed and not me!



i was hell bent on mullering this guy and my mates had to drag me off him as he was propped up by the wall and i thought he was taking the shots so kept bashing lol

i herd later that weekend he had a busted jaw, nose and fractured cheek bone. well he did mess with a para  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha yes I agree well the little t**t that spiked me got a kicking from one 

of the lads I was out with  someone saw him do it and told me . I dont 

think he will spike someone again in a hurry . I think it was an E he put in mine .


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> i was hell bent on mullering this guy and my mates had to drag me off him as he was propped up by the wall and i thought he was taking the shots so kept bashing lol
> 
> i herd later that weekend he had a busted jaw, nose and fractured cheek bone. well he did mess with a para  lol


 
Yeah, well I didn't get my other nickname from walking calmly down Lord Street on a Saturday evening - few of your fellow city mates used to try it.


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Yeah, well I didn't get my other nickname from walking calmly down Lord Street on a Saturday evening - few of your fellow city mates used to try it.



hahahahahaha i bet!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i was hell bent on mullering this guy and my mates had to drag me off him as he was propped up by the wall and i thought he was taking the shots so kept bashing lol
> 
> i herd later that weekend he had a busted jaw, nose and fractured cheek bone. well he did mess with a para  lol



BRAVO !!! not sure what mullering is though mike , translation please ?

He got a kicking right ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> BRAVO !!! not sure what mullering is though mike , translation please ?
> 
> He got a kicking right ?



mullering is a proper beating/kicking lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mullering is a proper beating/kicking lol



Ok thanks for that .  Anyone seen where Steffi's gone ?


----------



## bev

I thought it was smacking someone with a yoghurt! Bev


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok thanks for that .  Anyone seen where Steffi's gone ?



nope. she was here before but just went offski


----------



## mikep1979

bev said:


> I thought it was smacking someone with a yoghurt! Bev



hahahahahahahahahaha will have to try that one day!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> I thought it was smacking someone with a yoghurt! Bev



ha ha good idea , im sure all that sugar would pack a punch lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha good idea , im sure all that sugar would pack a punch lol



well it would be a muller light!!!!!!!! so no sugar or fat or many carbs either hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nope. she was here before but just went offski



Ok I've pmed her , I hope she is ok and not hypering again


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok I've pmed her , I hope she is ok and not hypering again



she still having the bad hypers???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> she still having the bad hypers???



I think she has had quite a few yes  

she may come back in a while she sometimes comes on about 11 pm


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think she has had quite a few yes
> 
> she may come back in a while she sometimes comes on about 11 pm



well im offski in a min. need to go for a run then have a shower lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well im offski in a min. need to go for a run then have a shower lol



Okies , how did the move go by the way ?

I'm moving soon hence the interest as to how stressful it was


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies , how did the move go by the way ?
> 
> I'm moving soon hence the interest as to how stressful it was



i moved sod all lol. got some guys who i know etc to do it for me. they just left the bedroom stuff to me, but everything else was fine. would recommend getting someone to do it for you tho lol

so you defo going back south???


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> I thought it was smacking someone with a yoghurt! Bev


 
YOU should know better! How long ago did you move south Bev?


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i moved sod all lol. got some guys who i know etc to do it for me. they just left the bedroom stuff to me, but everything else was fine. would recommend getting someone to do it for you tho lol
> 
> so you defo going back south???



Yes defo going home in the summer , I will hire packers etc all my stuff is 

going in to a storage facility for a while while I property search


----------



## bev

AnneMarie - if your moving down south - can you come and visit us? Would love to meet you! Bev


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes defo going home in the summer , I will hire packers etc all my stuff is
> 
> going in to a storage facility for a while while I property search



OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! they cost a pretty penny to use!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> AnneMarie - if your moving down south - can you come and visit us? Would love to meet you! Bev


 
Oooh, yes, me too. In fact what happended to the meet?? Was that the original thread that got hijacked and became this thread?


----------



## bev

Einstein said:


> YOU should know better! How long ago did you move south Bev?




oops! I know i think i have become very southern! But i always was a bit dipsy! Moved here 13 years ago.  Bev


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! they cost a pretty penny to use!!!!!


 
But you know someone do you Mike?


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> oops! I know i think i have become very southern! But i always was a bit dipsy! Moved here 13 years ago.  Bev


 
Bev, as its you, I will say no more


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Oooh, yes, me too. In fact what happended to the meet?? Was that the original thread that got hijacked and became this thread?



lol i think it was



bev said:


> oops! I know i think i have become very southern! But i always was a bit dipsy! Moved here 13 years ago.  Bev



hehehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> But you know someone do you Mike?



well i do have a mate who looks after stuff for a fee. just not sure furniture etc is his bag lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol i think it was
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehehe


 
Who was it that hijacked it? Wonder where he/she/they are now??


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Who was it that hijacked it? Wonder where he/she/they are now??



*looks round* not sure???? are they behind me???? lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> well i do have a mate who looks after stuff for a fee. just not sure furniture etc is his bag lol


 
Is that the guy with the laundry business? Laundering all he can lay his hands on? Or the pawnbroker?


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> AnneMarie - if your moving down south - can you come and visit us? Would love to meet you! Bev[/QUOT
> 
> Yes I would love to Bev , I have family in Berkshire but I'm not sure where
> 
> I will be buying yet . I do drive so it is not a problem , I will look forward to
> 
> meeting up for a coffee and gossip with someone who understands why I
> 
> dont just have that one cake lol  Are you in Wiltshire ? That is not far
> 
> when driving .


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Is that the guy with the laundry business? Laundering all he can lay his hands on? Or the pawnbroker?



lol well amongst other stuff hehehehehe

he is on the look out for a good lawyer if you know a good one mate hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *looks round* not sure???? are they behind me???? lol



* cough* * cough * one does wonder


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> *looks round* not sure???? are they behind me???? lol


 

Must have done a runner then mate, think we're ok, you can come out now...

Recall it being a couple of ladies who started it all


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> * cough* * cough * one does wonder





Einstein said:


> Must have done a runner then mate, think we're ok, you can come out now...
> 
> Recall it being a couple of ladies who started it all



hahahahahahaha well im unsure who it was lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well amongst other stuff hehehehehe
> 
> he is on the look out for a good lawyer if you know a good one mate hahahahaha


 
I don't know any good ones, sorry. Unless he wants one deafer than the judge


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> I don't know any good ones, sorry. Unless he wants one deafer than the judge



would probably be better than the last one he had who was a mute lol

he ended up doing 6 years for certain things lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> * cough* * cough * one does wonder


 

Steady on, I resemble comments like that!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! they cost a pretty penny to use!!!!!



Oh well its easier to do that , it means I can take my time while looking , I 

have to be down there by sept as thats when my job starts , so I'll probably 

rent whilst looking . Hence the storage company .


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> would probably be better than the last one he had who was a mute lol
> 
> he ended up doing 6 years for certain things lol


 
Hopeless brief if he can't keep himself out of the clink!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well its easier to do that , it means I can take my time while looking , I
> 
> have to be down there by sept as thats when my job starts , so I'll probably
> 
> rent whilst looking . Hence the storage company .



lol well good luck huni and i want an invite to the house warming hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Steady on, I resemble comments like that!



Um Ditto David


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well its easier to do that , it means I can take my time while looking , I
> 
> have to be down there by sept as thats when my job starts , so I'll probably
> 
> rent whilst looking . Hence the storage company .


 
Aren't places for rent usually unfurnished?


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well good luck huni and i want an invite to the house warming hehehehe



Haha well if all goes well we can have the meet at my new house


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hopeless brief if he can't keep himself out of the clink!



lol well it was funny my mate got 2 years suspended for what he was up for and then a few months later his brief was dissbarred and inside for laundering money!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it was funny my mate got 2 years suspended for what he was up for and then a few months later his brief was dissbarred and inside for laundering money!!!!!!


 
Might well know who we're on about


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Um Ditto David


 
In fact I think we even had Northerener in on the original group


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha well if all goes well we can have the meet at my new house



*the cogs were working hehehehe*

right my pedigree chums im offski for a run 

laters all


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Aren't places for rent usually unfurnished?



Well it does depend I think , if so then it will save me some money , I could 

stay at my brothers house but I do like my own company and he would drive 

me crazy after 2 days lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> *the cogs were working hehehehe*
> 
> right my pedigree chums im offski for a run
> 
> laters all


 
Woof, Woof and Bruce say Bye for now!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *the cogs were working hehehehe*
> 
> right my pedigree chums im offski for a run
> 
> laters all



Night Mike enjoy your run . take care 

A.M


----------



## Steff

evening all 

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooooooooooo Steffi


----------



## Steff

how are you hun xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah I'm fine thanks steff , a bit of a headache , I think ive got an anyrysm 

or however you bloody spell it lol . Saying that ive still got music on and 

headphones in  Oh well at least I'll go out listening to some choice tunes.

What have you been up to then much ?


----------



## Steff

god hate headaches every day for me hate it argghhh

not much hun got in from work got lad made tea watched tele nothing outta the ordinary for me lol xx


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> evening all
> 
> xx


 
Hi Steff, 

How are you this evening?


----------



## Steff

hya david im grand thanks x

anne marie u up2 much tomorrow xxx


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> hya david im grand thanks x
> 
> anne marie u up2 much tomorrow xxx


 
She's nursing a hangover if she got out to the offy


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya david im grand thanks x
> 
> anne marie u up2 much tomorrow xxx



Night sweetie xx


----------



## Steff

lol god what id give to see what a hangover felt i aint ever had one


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> She's nursing a hangover if she got out to the offy



Ha ha no i did resist the urge in the end , hangover free but i have got a headache


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol god what id give to see what a hangover felt i aint ever had one



Never had a hangover ?? try drinking wine eww that will get you lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Never had a hangover ?? try drinking wine eww that will get you lol


 
Nor me, woken up with many tubes coming out of me and feeling like whatever (that was the reaction to a single vodka) not being drunk.

So, thats two of us with no hangover experience. My tums got plenty, hangin' over me belt


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha no i did resist the urge in the end , hangover free but i have got a headache


 
Where has the headache come from? Heat gives me some horrid headaches...

Hope its better soon... decapitation is a very good cure for many conditions, headaches being a particularly high success rate


----------



## Steff

whos going ?? u said night


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Where has the headache come from? Heat gives me some horrid headaches...
> 
> Hope its better soon... decapitation is a very good cure for many conditions, headaches being a particularly high success rate



Well there is a good chance that my headache is caused by the heavy metal

I have blasting through my headphones , but some music needs to be played 

LOUD !!!! this song is one of them lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> whos going ?? u said night



HUH? I thought you said you were going !! make your bloody mind up woman , pmsl


----------



## Steff

I Asked What You Wer Up2 Tomorrow!!

Lolol


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> whos going ?? u said night


 
I was wondering that - I'm still here... in body, perhaps not mind 

So's himself - preening himself on the sofa!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I Asked What You Wer Up2 Tomorrow!!
> 
> Lolol



HA HA HA HA I KNOW IVE JUST RE READ IT LOL, PMSL JUST IGNORE ME LOL

IVE LOST IT I THINK , SECTION ME NOW


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> HUH? I thought you said you were going !! make your bloody mind up woman , pmsl


 
Its you, not us that can't read


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA I KNOW IVE JUST RE READ IT LOL, PMSL JUST IGNORE ME LOL
> 
> IVE LOST IT I THINK , SECTION ME NOW


 
Tempting.. so tempting


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I was wondering that - I'm still here... in body, perhaps not mind
> 
> So's himself - preening himself on the sofa!



Helloooooo just the three of us again then


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well there is a good chance that my headache is caused by the heavy metal
> 
> I have blasting through my headphones , but some music needs to be played
> 
> LOUD !!!! this song is one of them lol


 
Why not through speakers?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Tempting.. so tempting



JUST DO IT !!!! ARGHHHHH  I AM TOTALLY TAPPED PMSL


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo just the three of us again then


 
Cosy eh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Why not through speakers?



Um on the laptop and it is 12.13am and my neighbours do not appreciate my 

musical tastes lol , so its blaring through the headphones lol


----------



## Steff

ohh fck i lost it then cud not get on site lol xx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Um on the laptop and it is 12.13am and my neighbours do not appreciate my
> 
> musical tastes lol , so its blaring through the headphones lol


 
Hmmm some neighbours are so unsympathetic, do they realise by making you listen through headphones they could be causing you severe hearing loss in the future?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Its you, not us that can't read



yes i can see that , i think i must be going blind , mad or both , im making up 

stuff that isnt there !!!  defo gone psychotic lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i can see that , i think i must be going blind , mad or both , im making up
> 
> stuff that isnt there !!! defo gone psychotic lol


 
You've been at that medical dictionary again haven't you Anne-marie?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hmmm some neighbours are so unsympathetic, do they realise by making you listen through headphones they could be causing you severe hearing loss in the future?



Well I dont think they give a FF to be honest David


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I dont think they give a FF to be honest David


 
Ah, true locals eh?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh fck i lost it then cud not get on site lol xx



I had that problem lastnight , i couldnt display the pages and it kept logging me out grrrr that pi**es me off


----------



## Steff

balls im away 




sleep well


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> I had that problem lastnight , i couldnt display the pages and it kept logging me out grrrr that pi**es me off


 
I never seem to have any problems.. how many infestations do you ladies have?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ah, true locals eh?



Well the girl one side is lovely but she has a baby so I have to be considerate.

the other side is an old hag who I hate lol


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> balls im away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleep well


 
OUCH - personal isn't it?

Nite nite then Steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> You've been at that medical dictionary again haven't you Anne-marie?



yes so it seems lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well the girl one side is lovely but she has a baby so I have to be considerate.
> 
> the other side is an old hag who I hate lol


 
Fair enough - screw the speakers on the wall with the hag on it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> balls im away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleep well



you going ??? just to be sure this time lol

night xxx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> you going ??? just to be sure this time lol
> 
> night xxx


 
I'm still here... just trying to keep me eyes open!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Fair enough - screw the speakers on the wall with the hag on it



Yes good idea , but my friend next door is away on tue and im house sitting 

so as her house is empty i can blast my music at home and only disturb the 

hag lol .... hehehe out comes the heavy stuff lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes good idea , but my friend next door is away on tue and im house sitting
> 
> so as her house is empty i can blast my music at home and only disturb the
> 
> hag lol .... hehehe out comes the heavy stuff lol


 
Pure Evil!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Pure Evil!



Yes maybe but she is a nasty old cow and i have been nice to her , so i'll

try the evil approach , try her at her own game lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Has everyone gone to bed then.... just the insomniac left standing then !!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Must have done a runner then mate, think we're ok, you can come out now...
> 
> Recall it being a couple of ladies who started it all



Hey I've just seen this Mister Ball  I do hope you are not referring to 

Stephanie and myself


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I never seem to have any problems.. how many infestations do you ladies have?



Ha ha ive scanned and im infestation free thankyou very much !!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good night all [well good morning really ]

catch you all later xx


----------



## mikep1979

morning all

hows everyone today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Mike , you ok today then ? WTF is going on with the weather in our

neck of the woods eh ? brrrrrr


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I've just seen this Mister Ball  I do hope you are not referring to
> 
> Stephanie and myself


 
Can't be talking to me, I'm not Mister.. I could well be meaning you IA and Stephanie


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hows everyone today???


 
Morning Mike, morning everyone, including IA, Steff, Bev, Heidi, Northerner, Allison and any others who dare to tread here...

All good here and Virgin seems to have cured itself, just a 24 hour outage - first I've known, well since changing banks and forgetting to tell then 

Weather is cooler, a few spots of rain by the looks of it, nothing too heavy - yet! I'm waiting for it...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Can't be talking to me, I'm not Mister.. I could well be meaning you IA and Stephanie



Well I must have been mistaken sorry , after re reading your post I did notice

you said ladies , my mistake defo not me and steff then lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Morning Mike, morning everyone, including IA, Steff, Bev, Heidi, Northerner, Allison and any others who dare to tread here...
> 
> All good here and Virgin seems to have cured itself, just a 24 hour outage - first I've known, well since changing banks and forgetting to tell then
> 
> Weather is cooler, a few spots of rain by the looks of it, nothing too heavy - yet! I'm waiting for it...



Yes ditto from me ... to any that dare enter this thread , hand your soul in 

at the door


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes ditto from me ... to any that dare enter this thread , hand your soul in
> 
> at the door


 
Retired lawyer, still not had it (my soul) returned to me yet


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I must have been mistaken sorry , after re reading your post I did notice
> 
> you said ladies , my mistake defo not me and steff then lol


 
Hmmm if you're not ladies, dare I ask what you are? In my opinion two lovely young ladies one couldn't hope to meet


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Retired lawyer, still not had it (my soul) returned to me yet



Oh yes sorry I forgot , well I think my soul is in the same state as my pancreas ... oops


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh yes sorry I forgot , well I think my soul is in the same state as my pancreas ... oops


 
Where do we get exemption passes from then? So we don't need to explain each time we enter why we don't have a soul?

Sure you have a soul anyway, you're too young to have had it removed


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hmmm if you're not ladies, dare I ask what you are? In my opinion two lovely young ladies one couldn't hope to meet



Well of course I'm a lady David .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Where do we get exemption passes from then? So we don't need to explain each time we enter why we don't have a soul?
> 
> Sure you have a soul anyway, you're too young to have had it removed



ha ha well it is still intact but so is my pancreas , not that you would know though


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well it is still intact but so is my pancreas , not that you would know though


 
Well, there in body but not 100% functional (pancreas) - however, I am sure your soul is in perfect condition!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Well, there in body but not 100% functional (pancreas) - however, I am sure your soul is in perfect condition!



I'll get back to you on that one after confession , I may be gone a while , save me a seat lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'll get back to you on that one after confession , I may be gone a while , save me a seat lol


 
For how long?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> For how long?



ha ha could be a while David , if I'm not back in a week send a search party


----------



## insulinaddict09

You lurking Mike or have you gone ?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha could be a while David , if I'm not back in a week send a search party


 


!!!!!! How long, tell me all my child,


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> !!!!!! How long, tell me all my child,



Well have you ever said a Hail Mary ?? well it could be a longgggggg time lol

I'm not the most tolerant person and I dont suffer fools gladly [pkb] so I could be absent for a while lol. Saying that if I ask for prior offences to be 
taken in to consideration I might be back sooner, either that or the priest 
will throw me out for taking the p**s lol .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well have you ever said a Hail Mary ?? well it could be a longgggggg time lol
> 
> I'm not the most tolerant person and I dont suffer fools gladly [pkb] so I could be absent for a while lol. Saying that if I ask for prior offences to be
> taken in to consideration I might be back sooner, either that or the priest
> will throw me out for taking the p**s lol .


 
Oooh all new to me... I just wanted to hear the juicy bits 

If I were to start mine now, well, I'd never finish


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Oooh all new to me... I just wanted to hear the juicy bits
> 
> If I were to start mine now, well, I'd never finish



Well I am good really , I can just be intolerant , and moody lol .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I am good really , I can just be intolerant , and moody lol .


 

I'm good now, used to be told I was very good, when I was being naughyt


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I'm good now, used to be told I was very good, when I was being naughyt



Ha ha is that a fact ? I think you need the priest then not me 

Sorry no offence I know you are not religious


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha is that a fact ? I think you need the priest then not me
> 
> Sorry no offence I know you are not religious


Oh? Since when?

Where was I this morning? Oh, in bed


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Oh? Since when?
> 
> Where was I this morning? Oh, in bed



Sorry David I did mean that were not Catholic not that you were Non religious at all.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sorry David I did mean that were not Catholic not that you were Non religious at all.


 

Fear not Anne-marie, I'm laid back on all these things, well sooo far!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Fear not Anne-marie, I'm laid back on all these things, well sooo far!



Oh but I really am sorry David , I know what I meant to say but typed the 

total opposite  Just be sure the punishment fits the crime please .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon All , Anyone lurking ???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All




Hiya AM

Heidi


----------



## bev

Anne Marie - go back to the other thread about ' you know your getting old' - i have left a message for you!Bev

p.s.AM wont be playing tonight as she has sent herself to bed early as she is a naughty girl!


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> Anne Marie - go back to the other thread about ' you know your getting old' - i have left a message for you!Bev
> 
> p.s.AM wont be playing tonight as she has sent herself to bed early as she is a naughty girl!


 

Evening all!

Hope you've had a good day and not got too sun burnt?

Bev, this is a new side to you I am seeing


----------



## bev

Sun burnt? It was a bit miserable today!! Well we did go to devizes! How are you Einstein? Anne Marie knows i love her really! She just goes on the wrong path sometimes and i have to sort her out! Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> Anne Marie - go back to the other thread about ' you know your getting old' - i have left a message for you!Bev
> 
> p.s.AM wont be playing tonight as she has sent herself to bed early as she is a naughty girl!



Oh ok Bev im going to look now


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> Sun burnt? It was a bit miserable today!! Well we did go to devizes! How are you Einstein? Anne Marie knows i love her really! She just goes on the wrong path sometimes and i have to sort her out! Bev


 
Its not been too bad today! 

I'm pretty good thanks Bev, was just wondering if I went down the wrong path, would you come and sort me out?

What was happening in Devizes then? Is it open on Saturdays? 

You could have carried on and come for a walk with Brucie and I


----------



## bev

Nothing going on there - just like the canal etc.. I dont know if it was open or not - how could you tell! Do you know where northerner is tonight? Have sent him some pm's - but no answer! Maybe he's out with KB! Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All , I have said sorry AGAIN for my language , Believe it or not but in 

person I dont actually swear at all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well unless hypo then I do


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well unless hypo then I do





Nathan good at that too.....didnt know the english language contained that many expletives


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> Nothing going on there - just like the canal etc.. I dont know if it was open or not - how could you tell! Do you know where northerner is tonight? Have sent him some pm's - but no answer! Maybe he's out with KB! Bev


 
KB?

The canals are great fun, considering hiring a barge sometime, mighty expensive holiday though!

I don't know how you tell if its open or closed - isn't there a sign?


----------



## bev

Kate Bush!


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> Kate Bush!


 
Oooh of course, is she still going?


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha I know I didnt know I even knew that many swear words lol


----------



## bev

Northerner thinks so!


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> Northerner thinks so!


 
Poor chap!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha I know I didnt know I even knew that many swear words lol



Aye, and nathan sure aint quiet, about broadcasting them...I do a great 3 way combo..Telling him to keep his voice down, get him food,drink into him, while trying to cover his mouth.  Bless


----------



## bev

Think thats were your going wrong - what about the insulin?


----------



## sasha1

bev said:


> Think thats were your going wrong - what about the insulin?




I knew I kept forgetting something.......lol

Bless him....its like a sudden outburst of tourettes......doesnt go down to well when your in the middle of asda though....


----------



## bev

He he! The other day Alex's sister woke him to check his levels (favour to me) and he told her in no uncertain words to ***********! He then scratched her arm as he was looking for the bathroom - in his bedroom! Quite funny - except he didnt remember it the next day - and he wasnt hypo or hyper!!So i cant even blame diabetes for it!


----------



## sasha1

bev said:


> He he! The other day Alex's sister woke him to check his levels (favour to me) and he told her in no uncertain words to ***********! He then scratched her arm as he was looking for the bathroom - in his bedroom! Quite funny - except he didnt remember it the next day - and he wasnt hypo or hyper!!So i cant even blame diabetes for it!




Bless him.......flat out in the land of nod 
Had Nathan getting up at 1.30 in morning..going for a bus to barrow...didnt want to have to queue


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Bless him.......flat out in the land of nod
> Had Nathan getting up at 1.30 in morning..going for a bus to barrow...didnt want to have to queue


 

Thats a great idea, especially with my new bus pass


----------



## sasha1

Well all you lovely people

Going to bid you all good night.....have fun.....I off to mi bed..totally shattered....catch up with you all tomorrow.

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Well all you lovely people
> 
> Going to bid you all good night.....have fun.....I off to mi bed..totally shattered....catch up with you all tomorrow.
> 
> Heidi



Night Heidi , catch up with you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Night Heidi , catch up with you tomorrow xxx


 
Just you and me then Anne-marie? Has Bev gone too?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Just you and me then Anne-marie? Has Bev gone too?



I think its just us David and im having problems getting on to pages i have to 

keep logging on and off , if i vanish ill be back ok x


any sign of steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooo Anybody there ?????


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Anybody there ?????


Hi there, no not seen or heard of her all day..
Hope she's just having a relaxing weekend, although I recalled she was working today...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hi there, no not seen or heard of her all day..
> Hope she's just having a relaxing weekend, although I recalled she was working today...



Oh ok just wondered where she was , she sometimes comes on about 11pm 

so she might be about in a bit . Hello steff if you do


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok just wondered where she was , she sometimes comes on about 11pm
> 
> so she might be about in a bit . Hello steff if you do


 
Get back on your step - on the other post, I've been covering for you.. Bevs back!


----------



## bev

AM - why are you out of bed? Why are you being naughty?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh D*** oops sorry , oh dear hello Bev I thought you'd gone


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh D*** oops sorry , oh dear hello Bev I thought you'd gone


 
I don't think I want to see this...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I don't think I want to see this...



SHhhhhh Bev has gone , she need never know I was back in the thread .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> SHhhhhh Bev has gone , she need never know I was back in the thread .


 

hehe smart one  

Never seen that side of her before -what started that?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> hehe smart one
> 
> Never seen that side of her before -what started that?



HA HA me swearing in the you know your old thread , i did star it all out tho


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA me swearing in the you know your old thread , i did star it all out tho


 

Ah, naughty girl, smacked bottom next time I see you!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ah, naughty girl, smacked bottom next time I see you!!!



Hey I'm telling Bev !!! she'll sort you out .  she knows how to handle us

diabetics so we may as well give in lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I'm telling Bev !!! she'll sort you out .  she knows how to handle us
> 
> diabetics so we may as well give in lol


 
Never, never!

She'll have to catch me first...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Never, never!
> 
> She'll have to catch me first...



Haha throwing down the gauntlet then?  BEVVVVVVV !!!!!! GET HIM!!!!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha throwing down the gauntlet then? BEVVVVVVV !!!!!! GET HIM!!!!


 
Ahhhh, but she knows I might enjoy it....

Bugger, she will now!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ahhhh, but she knows I might enjoy it....
> 
> Bugger, she will now!



Ha ha oh well , best just get it over and done with then  best to just 

submit David , she's tough , you dont stand a chance lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha oh well , best just get it over and done with then  best to just
> 
> submit David , she's tough , you dont stand a chance lol


 
Mmmm don't wake me up from this dream Anne-marie I've got ooooooh ouch, oooooh hehe that HURTS...

More, more, please...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Mmmm don't wake me up from this dream Anne-marie I've got ooooooh ouch, oooooh hehe that HURTS...
> 
> More, more, please...



Ha ha I cant wait for Bev to * Moderate * you David , I want a front row 

seat lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha I cant wait for Bev to * Moderate * you David , I want a front row
> 
> seat lol


 
Well, it will be in Wiltshire, so best you get down here soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Well, it will be in Wiltshire, so best you get down here soon



Oh ok I will be there soon Bevs already invited me  you will be a lamb

to the slaughter , poor poor man , any requests ? Ahem .. keep them clean !!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok I will be there soon Bevs already invited me  you will be a lamb
> 
> to the slaughter , poor poor man , any requests ? Ahem .. keep them clean !!


 
So does that mean its me versus the two of you?  OK!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> So does that mean its me versus the two of you?  OK!!!



Ha ha no sorry I'm only there in an official capacity


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha no sorry I'm only there in an official capacity


 

You would be if you joined in, otherwise you're a spectator, so shouldn't be there at all!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> You would be if you joined in, otherwise you're a spectator, so shouldn't be there at all!



Well I didnt see any rules that said it wasnt a spectator sport !!! 

And I think you need a referee to keep an eye on things lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I didnt see any rules that said it wasnt a spectator sport !!!
> 
> And I think you need a referee to keep an eye on things lol


 
I'll be fine, I'm used to these northern girls


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I'll be fine, I'm used to these northern girls



Beware David it could be dangerous , I'll watch your back


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Beware David it could be dangerous , I'll watch your back


 
Not my back I'm worried about


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Not my back I'm worried about



Haha thats all Im watching thank you very much


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha thats all Im watching thank you very much


 
What protective clothing am I provided with for this ordeal?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> What protective clothing am I provided with for this ordeal?



HA HA HA DONT ASK ME .... I'M A CATHOLIC


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Night / Morning All


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

hows everyones weekend going???


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hows everyones weekend going???


 
Morning Mike, morning everyone else in Diabetes land...

Well, we've got rain  its not on and I want a refund...

Other than that, all is going well. Your little would be scouse mate is trying to drop me in it with Bev she's trying to line me up for a beating 

Hows it going with you?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Morning Mike, morning everyone else in Diabetes land...
> 
> Well, we've got rain  its not on and I want a refund...
> 
> Other than that, all is going well. Your little would be scouse mate is trying to drop me in it with Bev she's trying to line me up for a beating
> 
> Hows it going with you?



lol its a bit cloudy up here but we had a drenching friday and saturday so i hope no more this week lol.

hahahahahaha i know i seen it. welll a spanking could be nice mate hehehehe

not to bad. off to my folks later for lunch and a few drinky's


so hows bruce??


----------



## Steff

good morning david and good morning mike 


have a good day all


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good morning david and good morning mike
> 
> 
> have a good day all



mornin sweetie 

hows you doing??


----------



## Steff

morning mike im fine thankyou how are you


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> morning mike im fine thankyou how are you



not to bad huni 

you up to much today??


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> good morning david and good morning mike
> 
> 
> have a good day all


 

Good morning Steff,

Hope you're well?

We missed you yesterday, I had to fend for myself again Anne-marie and Bev, well, Anne-marie was more putting Bev up to sorting me out... If you'd been here I'd either have had some support or been slaughtered


----------



## Steff

good to hear your fine off to work catch you all in the week i have really distanced myself from here last 24 hours im not happy on so many levels on here anymore


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good to hear your fine off to work catch you all in the week i have really distanced myself from here last 24 hours im not happy on so many levels on here anymore



aww huni pm and we can talk


----------



## bev

steff09 said:


> good to hear your fine off to work catch you all in the week i have really distanced myself from here last 24 hours im not happy on so many levels on here anymore




Steff, dont know whats the matter - but i hope your ok? Feel free to pm me - if i can help i will!Bev x


----------



## Steff

thank you very much Bev i appreciate that 
 x bye for now all


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> thank you very much Bev i appreciate that
> x bye for now all



laters sweetie  xx


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good to hear your fine off to work catch you all in the week i have really distanced myself from here last 24 hours im not happy on so many levels on here anymore



Steff I genuinely hope you are ok, Im afraid i have to agree with you. this site is turning into something different than the one i joined and i am increasingly not happy with some of the situations on here. I am still looking in but think i may not bother soon. Hope your hba1c was ok. take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning all , I hope everyone is well


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning all , I hope everyone is well


 
Afternoon IA!

I'm not too bad, have a Bruce here who knows something is up, and perhaps is being tormented by the roast beef 

Are you well?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Afternoon IA!
> 
> I'm not too bad, have a Bruce here who knows something is up, and perhaps is being tormented by the roast beef
> 
> Are you well?



Yes thankyou , I'm well today. What time are we eating then ? no potatoes for me though thanks


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes thankyou , I'm well today. What time are we eating then ? no potatoes for me though thanks


 

Its ok, later on, I cook it here then take it over to the OHs she has a kitchen with 10 day old puppies in there...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Its ok, later on, I cook it here then take it over to the OHs she has a kitchen with 10 day old puppies in there...



Ah yes I'd forgotton about the puppies , are they all well ? how is the mother doing ? Just us here again then David ?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah yes I'd forgotton about the puppies , are they all well ? how is the mother doing ? Just us here again then David ?


 
Yes, the pups are doing well, one of them little girl didn't make it last Sunday, but big girl is feeding again - phew usually when they don't feed on the nipple they forget how to, and the boy is like a barrel - been told the kids are calling him David 

The mother is now getting a better understanding of what to do, but is still not too good at not standing on them!!!

Tango (their aunty) wants one of them, can't decide on Orange girl or Black boy... One puppy is enough for Princess Tango! Who is the biggest prude going!


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,

What's everyone up to...hope you all having a good weekend
Hows everyone doing?????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What's everyone up to...hope you all having a good weekend
> Hows everyone doing?????
> 
> Heidi



Hello Heidi , Nath ok then sweetie ? 

bloody wet and windy here brrrr

Hello everyone else


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , Nath ok then sweetie ?
> 
> bloody wet and windy here brrrr
> 
> Hello everyone else




Hi anne....
Nath fine thanks....been out skateboarding....
Sun shinning here all afternoon...wet and windy up here yesday....still a bit nippy...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi anne....
> Nath fine thanks....been out skateboarding....
> Sun shinning here all afternoon...wet and windy up here yesday....still a bit nippy...



b****y weather here [sorry bev] cold and wet and miserable brrr

right im going to eat now back later xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> b****y weather here [sorry bev] cold and wet and miserable brrr
> 
> right im going to eat now back later xx




Chat soon hun...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All ...... I hope you are all ok ?


----------



## Steff

goodness me ohh how im laffing at stan boardman on wife swap expects the wife to be his taxi and do his washing etc etc .


----------



## sasha1

Good evening all

How we all doing....I've just put the heating on...........are we in june or january????

Heidi


----------



## Einstein

Evening one and all!

Hope you've all had a good Sunday and aren't too busy getting ready for school or work in the morning?


----------



## Steff

Neither For Me Im Off Till Weds Now Im Sitting With Can Of Pepsi And Watching Wife Swap


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> Neither For Me Im Off Till Weds Now Im Sitting With Can Of Pepsi And Watching Wife Swap


 
Lucky you - my days of that are a loooong time ago


----------



## Steff

well i best go i need a bath and a good old soak


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening people , all ok then? or am i still a leper ?


----------



## Steff

pmsl 

god it is cold 2night im not used to this ,i got used to the heat plays havoc with me it does


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Evening people , all ok then? or am i still a leper ?


 

Evening Anne-marie,

Fine here, how is it with you?


----------



## Steff

im wondering if i have time to do a scan before 10.30


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Evening Anne-marie,
> 
> Fine here, how is it with you?



Hi David very well thank you , you ok ?


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> im wondering if i have time to do a scan before 10.30


 
Scan of what?


----------



## Steff

my p.c , it had a major scan last week so leaving it wont be that bad


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi David very well thank you , you ok ?


 
Yes thanks Anne-marie, 

Beef went down a treat, seems OH's mother has developed the habbit of popping round on Sundays now  Might be to see me and the boy, or for my beef, maybe its to see her daughter and grand children?

Nahhh its for the beef - very tender tonight 

How was your chicken?


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> my p.c , it had a major scan last week so leaving it wont be that bad


 
Oh, ok, thought then you had something to announce soon...

Yes, worthwhile scanning, every week, make sure your virus protection, firewalls and everything else is up to date and don't forget to make sure Windows has all its updates!


----------



## Steff

lol@announce soon nah just my luck 
Yes last time i scanned only had 3 probs


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> lol@announce soon nah just my luck
> Yes last time i scanned only had 3 probs


 

Get on and scan then, worth setting sometime each week to do it, cost Bev a huge chunk of dough to get hers sorted!


----------



## Steff

yup sure did i will leave it to him to do tis his job anyway he got insurance out on me already using this p.c


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> yup sure did i will leave it to him to do tis his job anyway he got insurance out on me already using this p.c


 
Wow scary!


----------



## Steff

is'nt it just


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## Steff

evening mike hows u


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> evening mike hows u



im not to bad huni 

hows you???


----------



## Steff

great thanks im off 2 days always brings a smile to my face lol 
x
 you ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Yes thanks Anne-marie,
> 
> Beef went down a treat, seems OH's mother has developed the habbit of popping round on Sundays now  Might be to see me and the boy, or for my beef, maybe its to see her daughter and grand children?
> 
> Nahhh its for the beef - very tender tonight
> 
> How was your chicken?



well i cooked it but had a salad instead. I'll have in tomorrow .

well im sure it was the Beef and the rest of you that made her visit . not just the Beef lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> great thanks im off 2 days always brings a smile to my face lol
> x
> you ok



lol bet it feels good to be off for a few days huni 

yeah im fine. had a good day today


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> well i cooked it but had a salad instead. I'll have in tomorrow .
> 
> well im sure it was the Beef and the rest of you that made her visit . not just the Beef lol


 
You reckon? Ok. Hope the chicken is good, what do you do with it, a straight roast or stuffed with lemons and herbs?


----------



## Steff

sure is mike recharge the battries lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> evening all


 
Evening Mike,

All good your end? Got those three million shelves, pictures, mirrors and everything else sorted she who must be obeyed has asked for yet?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> sure is mike recharge the battries lol



lol well i find something else recharges my batteries hehehehehe 



Einstein said:


> Evening Mike,
> 
> All good your end? Got those three million shelves, pictures, mirrors and everything else sorted she who must be obeyed has asked for yet?



yeah not to bad david.

nah i dont do the hanging stuff in our house. i have a cousin who is a builder so he does it all for us 

hows things your end??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> You reckon? Ok. Hope the chicken is good, what do you do with it, a straight roast or stuffed with lemons and herbs?



Just Lemon and Garlic ..mmm lovely , I'll have it with salad I think .

I might buy a piece of Beef though , it sounded delicious .


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i find something else recharges my batteries hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> yeah not to bad david.
> 
> nah i dont do the hanging stuff in our house. i have a cousin who is a builder so he does it all for us
> 
> hows things your end??


 

You see its that stuff I don't mind doing - now decorating NO, NO, NO bores me silly. Plumbing and electrics - bring it on!

Had a reasonably lazy day today... last day with Bruce for a while, he's off for assessment and then hopefully training tomorrow... might see him in a couple of weeks time for a weekend, then not for another 16 weeks 

Hey ho!


----------



## Steff

wat are your plans for 2morro then mike


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> You see its that stuff I don't mind doing - now decorating NO, NO, NO bores me silly. Plumbing and electrics - bring it on!
> 
> Had a reasonably lazy day today... last day with Bruce for a while, he's off for assessment and then hopefully training tomorrow... might see him in a couple of weeks time for a weekend, then not for another 16 weeks
> 
> Hey ho!



oh i do the plumming and spark work myself. just dont do the fiddly things like shelves and mirrors cos i usually get it in the wrong place so she moans so i smash it lol

well im sure he will do great on his assesment mate.


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> wat are your plans for 2morro then mike



not much huni. maybe start the garden hehehehehe i need to get some stuff laid out and new decking put down.

what you got planned???


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> oh i do the plumming and spark work myself. just dont do the fiddly things like shelves and mirrors cos i usually get it in the wrong place so she moans so i smash it lol
> 
> well im sure he will do great on his assesment mate.


 
Fiddly? Nah get them to hold it where THEY want it, mark it and then there isn't too much to argue about - oh, except we of course moved the pencil marks and we bought the wrong colour or shape... Incredible, we were home and they were shopping - still our fault!

Yes, I hope he does, time will tell!


----------



## Steff

the usual pay a few bills etc etc , get shopping , gotta pick up prescription at docs ,, busy life hun lol x


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Fiddly? Nah get them to hold it where THEY want it, mark it and then there isn't too much to argue about - oh, except we of course moved the pencil marks and we bought the wrong colour or shape... Incredible, we were home and they were shopping - still our fault!
> 
> Yes, I hope he does, time will tell!



well thats why i wont hang them lol



steff09 said:


> the usual pay a few bills etc etc , get shopping , gotta pick up prescription at docs ,, busy life hun lol x



lol well i bet it will beat me anyday.nothing worse than having to lay decking and dig bloody footings for it huni hehehehehe x


----------



## Steff

i aint got the muscles for heavy duty work like that , most i will do it hand my cred card to the lady and she will say enter pin thats enuff for me lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i aint got the muscles for heavy duty work like that , most i will do it hand my cred card to the lady and she will say enter pin thats enuff for me lol



lol well my card was crying the otherday when i ordered it all lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl tryed putting my card in topshop pin maching thingy  yesterday it wudnt accept she had to user a rubber band n clean the strip on it , i said oops its over used poor thing


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl tryed putting my card in topshop pin maching thingy  yesterday it wudnt accept she had to user a rubber band n clean the strip on it , i said oops its over used poor thing



lol mine has been getting used for the past 3 weeks solid and i dont meen just little things either!!!!! my bank manager will be crying lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl i will h ave to slow down i will be left with nowt on card by friday lol


----------



## bev

Sorry to interrupt - David did you see my pm i just sent? Bev


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl i will h ave to slow down i will be left with nowt on card by friday lol



lol well i get paid this week so im not bothered at the min hehehehe im due my pay rise lol and also a little dividend payout lol also have some shares isa's that mature this week so they should add to the funds lol


----------



## Steff

hiya bev how are you x


----------



## Steff

lol mike lucky you i dnt get pay rises lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol mike lucky you i dnt get pay rises lol



lol well i had a promotion earlier on in the year and now i get my payrise  lol


----------



## Steff

i only worked there under year mind so maybe last gal in and all that


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i only worked there under year mind so maybe last gal in and all that



lol yeah maybe huni. id have given you a rise tho


----------



## Steff

would it have benifited me though


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> would it have benifited me though



oh im sure it would have benefited you lol


----------



## Steff

you must list those benifits one day mike x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> you must list those benifits one day mike x



lol i would do but some are not for little eyes to see hehehehehehe x


----------



## Steff

pmsl i never asked you to do it in front of audience x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl i never asked you to do it in front of audience x



hehehehehehehehe good!!!!!


----------



## Steff

right im away now will wish you goodnight laters mike and others einsten dunno if u here lol  nights x xx x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right im away now will wish you goodnight laters mike and others einsten dunno if u here lol  nights x xx x



okies babes 

laters and goodnight  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Everyone  

Ooops you're all still sleeping Shhhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All I hope you are all ok today, lovely and sunny here today Woooo

Rain later though I think


----------



## Steff

hi everyone very cold 2day brr , wheres this sunshine gone , have a gd day all x


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon all 

how y'all doing???


----------



## Steff

great thanks hows u xxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> great thanks hows u xxxxx



not doing to bad huni  off to the builders yard and the garden centre in a bit lol  xxx


----------



## Steff

lol good luck then , when my water finally comes back on i can make a cuppa x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol good luck then , when my water finally comes back on i can make a cuppa x



lol im not a big tea drinker (nor coffee). love my corpy pop tho hehehehe x


----------



## Steff

lol well im the same im water mad myself tho but have none in at the min xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol well im the same im water mad myself tho but have none in at the min xx



lol well id be off the shop to buy a bottle. love the perfectly clear red apple on eat the min mmmmmmmmmmmm  x


----------



## Steff

lol enjoy im off now catch u later tc xxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol enjoy im off now catch u later tc xxxx



ok babes  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning  , I hope you are all well , lovely here today .


----------



## Steff

Hi everyone , hows you all? ohh looks like umbrella weather here been pouring down since


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

how the heck y'all doing today???


----------



## Steff

good morn mike doing good you? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning :d:d


----------



## Steff

wish it would stop raning for 5 minutes plzz lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> wish it would stop raning for 5 minutes plzz lol



lol looks like sun could be on its way for us in the l'pool area tho hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

lucky git lol i've got a lovley new pair of uggs i wanna wear but i aint guna get them wet lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lucky git lol i've got a lovley new pair of uggs i wanna wear but i aint guna get them wet lol



lol arnt they those fluffy boot thingies??? (i call them uggs but say they have a silent m at the front) i got my daughter a pair and they cost a fortune!!!!


----------



## Steff

yes thats them cost a bomb yes but the bonus i got last week was for them lol x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes thats them cost a bomb yes but the bonus i got last week was for them lol x



my daughter has about 5 pairs of them (she is 4) and has to have a handbag to match EVERY pair of shoes she owns!!!! (SHE IS 4) lol

typical female into bags and shoes already hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

lmao love it thats the way to go


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lmao love it thats the way to go



hahahahahahaha she tells me everytime i go away for work to make sure i get her a bag or some shoes. if its a bag i get it in the airport, but its usually some really top make (all they have in the airport lol) and she loves them. had to build her a second wardrobe just so she can have her bags and shoes all lines up according to colour etc hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

wow she will be soo spolit , wait until she hits the teens


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> wow she will be soo spolit , wait until she hits the teens



im soooooo not looking forward to that time of life!!!!!! lol i think i will have to work extra days just for her shoes!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

pmsl my dad saw me at the weekends and he used to say you will have me in the work house you will but the thing was my dad used to wanna buy me the brand labels and i was'nt even intrested tbh


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl my dad saw me at the weekends and he used to say you will have me in the work house you will but the thing was my dad used to wanna buy me the brand labels and i was'nt even intrested tbh



lol i dont usually see the kids all the time so i get them stuff that i know they will love lol.


----------



## Steff

yea i think my dads way was to spolit me at the weekend as he did'nt see me through the week was in  a way to compensate he did'nt need to mind you lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yea i think my dads way was to spolit me at the weekend as he did'nt see me through the week was in  a way to compensate he did'nt need to mind you lol



yeah we know it but just love to do it


----------



## Steff

lol well now he is that way with my son lol , i dont think they was anyone more pleased then my dad when i told him i was pregnant


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol well now he is that way with my son lol , i dont think they was anyone more pleased then my dad when i told him i was pregnant



lol i keep saying im sending the little miss to a convent when she turns 11 hahahahahaha im just playing the protective dad really lol


----------



## Steff

lmao i never told my dad hun i was so scared he always wanted me to sort my career first he found out when i was 7 mnth  but he was overjoyed


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lmao i never told my dad hun i was so scared he always wanted me to sort my career first he found out when i was 7 mnth  but he was overjoyed



i reckon i will be when she does. but i to want her to be settled down and have a house and stuff first. same goes for the little man to


----------



## Steff

yes that would be idealistic but sometimes things dont work out the way we plan in life x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes that would be idealistic but sometimes things dont work out the way we plan in life x



lol it sure dont!!!! neither of my two were planned!!!! i had a house and stuff but didnt want kids hehehehe just got caught out lol


----------



## Steff

aww well and now you would'nt change um for the world hun huh xxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> aww well and now you would'nt change um for the world hun huh xxx



nope i sure wouldnt. love them to bits and id be lost without them


----------



## Steff

<<<well thats my new niece sis only got piccies to me yesterday


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> <<<well thats my new niece sis only got piccies to me yesterday



AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

aint she just i want sure if u was around when  i posted last week when she had her lol 
anyways aint she adorable eh, makes me want 1 now lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> aint she just i want sure if u was around when  i posted last week when she had her lol
> anyways aint she adorable eh, makes me want 1 now lol



lol well i got one of each so im kinda of the train of thought to not have anymore now lol


----------



## Steff

catch you later on hun away to get ready for docs x 

have  a nice day


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> catch you later on hun away to get ready for docs x
> 
> have  a nice day



okies babes 

have a nice time at the quacks lol

 x


----------



## Steff

lol well it was the best trip to the quacks in along time in and out within 6 minutes lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol well it was the best trip to the quacks in along time in and out within 6 minutes lol



hehehehehehe bet it felt good


----------



## Steff

sure did str8 in and out never felt a thing


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> sure did str8 in and out never felt a thing



hahahahahahahahahahaha *stays shtum*


----------



## Steff

quick as lightening it was


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> quick as lightening it was



hehehehehehehe well i gotta go and get the little misds from nursary lol

be back in a bit lol 

laters all


----------



## Steff

toodle loo catch u in BIT


----------



## Steff

good morning one and all , hope everyone is well , another rubbish day  weatherwise


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello People... from a wet and windy liverpool brrrr


----------



## Steff

wheres the sun gone eh , bloody lovely last week and now this typical!


----------



## insulinaddict09

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello People... from a wet and windy liverpool brrrr



WOOOOO The Sun is out ...... yay !!!!!!!


----------



## katie

haha that changed quickly!! i did hear it was going to be sunny spells and rain.

here it's raining a bit and just looks miserable!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha that changed quickly!! i did hear it was going to be sunny spells and rain.
> 
> here it's raining a bit and just looks miserable!



huh bloody weather.. sun is hiding again grrr , all seasons in one day today i think twin . what time did you get off facebook then lol , tut tut , i was after 2am some time i think lol


----------



## katie

Yeah looks like it!

I got to sleep about 3.30am up at 6.50! urgh I feel tiiiiiired!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah looks like it!
> 
> I got to sleep about 3.30am up at 6.50! urgh I feel tiiiiiired!



I think I had about 4 hours in the end lol grrrr I'm still in a GREAT mood though .


----------



## mikep1979

GOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING VIETNAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!

ooppppssssss sorry folks wrong place hehehehehehehe

how the heck y'all doing this fine wednesday morning???

me???? well shucks folks. i is doing mighty fine


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING VIETNAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!
> 
> ooppppssssss sorry folks wrong place hehehehehehehe
> 
> how the heck y'all doing this fine wednesday morning???
> 
> me???? well shucks folks. i is doing mighty fine



glad to hear it


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> glad to hear it



lol so how the heck you doing little lady???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol so how the heck you doing little lady???



Bloody Fantastic today thanks wooooooo I'm in such a good mood , I'm buzzing lol... must be hypo then lol ha ha  Ive got some good music blasting out ... what a mood lifter lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bloody Fantastic today thanks wooooooo I'm in such a good mood , I'm buzzing lol... must be hypo then lol ha ha  Ive got some good music blasting out ... what a mood lifter lol



hahahahahahaha well i have a day of heavy lifting back breaking labour and plenty of digging planned  im doing the new decking/patio area today lol

so i will have to make an emergency beer stop before i start lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha well i have a day of heavy lifting back breaking labour and plenty of digging planned  im doing the new decking/patio area today lol
> 
> so i will have to make an emergency beer stop before i start lol



ha ha are you MAD ?... have you looked outside lol ..... bloody miserable... just stick to the beer lol.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha are you MAD ?... have you looked outside lol ..... bloody miserable... just stick to the beer lol.



its a tad overcast but no rain and when i start i will work up a sweat so i will be warm hehehehehehehehe

*neighbours to see mike with no top on later* lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> its a tad overcast but no rain and when i start i will work up a sweat so i will be warm hehehehehehehehe
> 
> *neighbours to see mike with no top on later* lol



ha ha ha well if it doesnt rain ive got a few things to tidy in the garden , but my neighbours are safe today.. top stays on.. its toooo cold  lol brrr


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha well if it doesnt rain ive got a few things to tidy in the garden , but my neighbours are safe today.. top stays on.. its toooo cold  lol brrr



bloody cold!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe its like a tropical day out there!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> bloody cold!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe its like a tropical day out there!!!!!



Yes I know .. thats why im in the house with the heating on 24 lol, ahhh lovely


----------



## katie

wow everyone seems happy today


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha well if it doesnt rain ive got a few things to tidy in the garden , but my neighbours are safe today.. top stays on.. its toooo cold  lol brrr



are they not usually safe? lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> are they not usually safe? lol



you kiddin katie!!!! she loves nothing more than to whip her kit off!!!! (or so i am told) hehehehehehe


----------



## katie

anne-marie, i thought you were the good twin...

tut!!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> anne-marie, i thought you were the good twin...
> 
> tut!!



hahahahahahaha well i believe your both the naughty twin!!!! hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow everyone seems happy today



Yes i am ... wooo ,  im in such a HAPPY mood


----------



## katie

haha you might be right there mike 

Anne-marie, why so happy? what's your secret???


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha you might be right there mike
> 
> Anne-marie, why so happy? what's your secret???



WEELLLLL I'll tell you telepathically twin ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> you kiddin katie!!!! she loves nothing more than to whip her kit off!!!! (or so i am told) hehehehehehe



Ahem nooo not true mike .. but if its warm the bikini goes on and the clothes come off lol


----------



## katie

think im getting some telepathy vibes


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> think im getting some telepathy vibes



oh bugger thats me done for then... shhhh dont tell all my secrets lol
im trying for an air of mystery


----------



## katie

Your secrets are safe with me twin


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Your secrets are safe with me twin



phew thanks twin. and you know ive got your back lol

right im off for a shower , laters x


----------



## mikep1979

right peeps i gotta make a move

laters all


----------



## Steff

cya laters x


----------



## Einstein

Good morning one and all!

Hope you're all well this damp and dreary summers morning?

Update on Bruces assessment, got an email from his assessor yesterday, settled in well, best pals with his kennel mate (no news on this as of 11.45!!!), playing with all the other dogs. Including the assessors own dog.

Made freinds with all the staff in the office. Assessor took him home to see how he coped in a new domestic environment (e.g. visiting friends) he made himself right at home - on her sofa  Well the boy has his own sofa at home. And then decided look for grub.

So far, seemingly so good. Fingers crossed for the next 24 hours!

What's new around here then?


----------



## Steff

morning well same here rain rain my lad is off on a trip today to see a miletery band playing that should be fun not lol. Pleased bruce is doing well seems he having great time x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon All , sun , rain , sun , rain, arghhh blooody weather .. grrr

Apart form that im still BOUNCING HAPPY WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie

wow... somebody got laid.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow... somebody got laid.



Ha ha ha well it is comments like that , which prove you are the Evil twin lol , 

I'm just happy and possitive today lol , now tomorrow is another day and I will

probably be suicidal lol ... I'm enjoying this while it lasts


----------



## katie

lol sorry, but in my experience when someone is suddenly this happy that are either in love or got laid for the first time in a while  

Hope you stay happy for agggges x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol sorry, but in my experience when someone is suddenly this happy that are either in love or got laid for the first time in a while
> 
> Hope you stay happy for agggges x



Ha ha ha ... nooo ive not got laid  or in love  just happy ... dont know

why though lol , must be all the alcohol and drugs do you think? ha ha JOKE !!


----------



## katie

drugs? tut tut twin.  I said NO to extacy at the weekend and you should too


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> drugs? tut tut twin.  I said NO to extacy at the weekend and you should too



Well twin... was type of ecstasy were you offered lol  ha ha only joking

twin.. im anti-drugs and dont even smoke lol ewwww


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well twin... was type of ecstasy were you offered lol  ha ha only joking
> 
> twin.. im anti-drugs and dont even smoke lol ewwww



yeah the pills, my friend takes them, tut.

im kinda anti drugs too, hate smoking!! but I agree with the odd joint because it does no harm in moderation 

(it's true!!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah the pills, my friend takes them, tut.
> 
> im kinda anti drugs too, hate smoking!! but I agree with the odd joint because it does no harm in moderation
> 
> (it's true!!)



SHHH Twin , you will get told off by Northerner lol .

JUST SAY NO LOL !!!!


----------



## Steff

afternoon hope everyone is well x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> SHHH Twin , you will get told off by Northerner lol .
> 
> JUST SAY NO LOL !!!!



hahahaha ok twin.  Northerner is actually going to kill me for that, shhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahahaha ok twin.  Northerner is actually going to kill me for that, shhh



ok twin , ive got your back lol , shhh now though , he might not see it


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok twin , ive got your back lol , shhh now though , he might not see it



I'm watching you, don't worry! We moderators have some special software that picks out certain words and reports the perp to a 'Bad Diabetics' list, and you two are pretty near the top!


p.s. Only kidding! But I bet I had you going!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I'm watching you, don't worry! We moderators have some special software that picks out certain words and reports the perp to a 'Bad Diabetics' list, and you two are pretty near the top!
> 
> 
> p.s. Only kidding! But I bet I had you going!




I have no idea what you are referring to  I have been on my best 

behaviour for Days now !!!!! , it has been hard though lol he he he 

Oh thanks for my cheese platter mmmm lovely 

P.s I think I'm already at the top of the Bad Diabetics list , do I get a trophy ??

oh my posting average has increased again ..arghhh im so prolific


----------



## Steff

evening  ..


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steff

how are you 

p,s ty for the omlette advice


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good morning all


----------



## Hazel

Good God girl can you not sleep either

Been another awful day. been for a job interview, not hopeful and I have eaten for Britain, all carbs, so best not even try to take BS levels......

Can't sleep, although feeling knackered  - watching backdated stuff on BBC/IPlayer

Hope you are OK

Hazel


----------



## katie

I'm here.  Sorry to hear about your day Hazel, I hope tomorrow goes better for you!

I'm going to *try* and sleep now.  Hope you manage to get some too.

Katie


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All , I hope you are well .

Hi Hazel , sorry I missed you earlier , I never sleep more than 4 hrs a night as 

I am an insomniac. I hope you managed to sleep in the end and the Bs wasnt 

too bad !!  Carbs !!!

Hi Twin , hey I thought you were going to sleep after we finnished talking !! 

tut tut .. well I had my Coffee and managed to sleep a few hours , as you 

see  I was up at 7am as usual grrr


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning All , I hope you are well .
> 
> Hi Hazel , sorry I missed you earlier , I never sleep more than 4 hrs a night as
> 
> I am an insomniac. I hope you managed to sleep in the end and the Bs wasnt
> 
> too bad !!  Carbs !!!
> 
> Hi Twin , hey I thought you were going to sleep after we finnished talking !!
> 
> tut tut .. well I had my Coffee and managed to sleep a few hours , as you
> 
> see  I was up at 7am as usual grrr



I told you before you're not an insomniac your a genius!!????!?!?!???

Sleep is for dummies remember!
Oh I sleep woops!


----------



## Steff

Good Morning All


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning All , I hope you are well .
> 
> Hi Hazel , sorry I missed you earlier , I never sleep more than 4 hrs a night as
> 
> I am an insomniac. I hope you managed to sleep in the end and the Bs wasnt
> 
> too bad !!  Carbs !!!
> 
> Hi Twin , hey I thought you were going to sleep after we finnished talking !!
> 
> tut tut .. well I had my Coffee and managed to sleep a few hours , as you
> 
> see  I was up at 7am as usual grrr




Yeah it didnt happen as usual oops lol.  You must be soo tired! I got up at lunchtime 

Hello everyone!


----------



## mikep1979

hi katie

how are you today???


----------



## sofaraway

Afternoon everyone  

I'm still sick, (katie I have been trying to eat some fruit and veg!) but also excited about my holiday


----------



## mikep1979

sofaraway said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> I'm still sick, (katie I have been trying to eat some fruit and veg!) but also excited about my holiday



nothing to bad is it nikki????

where you off on holiday??


----------



## sofaraway

Not too bad a cold/flu virus but have been off work all week, feeling a bit better now. Gp said just a cold go away! 

menorca on sunday just to chill out for a week

hope you are well mike


----------



## mikep1979

sofaraway said:


> Not too bad a cold/flu virus but have been off work all week, feeling a bit better now. Gp said just a cold go away!
> 
> menorca on sunday just to chill out for a week
> 
> hope you are well mike



ah bloody colds!!!!! hate them 

ah menorca is a fab to visit this time of year 

im not to good today tbh


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I told you before you're not an insomniac your a genius!!????!?!?!???
> 
> Sleep is for dummies remember!
> Oh I sleep woops!



ha ha ok yeah sorry rossi i keep forgetting .. right .. MY NAME IS ANNE-MARIE AND I AM A GENIUS !!!!! WOOOOO , a tired one today tho lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hi katie
> 
> how are you today???



Hello, not too bad thanks 



sofaraway said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> I'm still sick, (katie I have been trying to eat some fruit and veg!) but also excited about my holiday



Hi nikki,  I don't think you've been eating enough tut! I'm gonna have to get Northerner to keep an eye on you.

Hope you have a great holiday.


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> Hello, not too bad thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nikki,  I don't think you've been eating enough tut! I'm gonna have to get Northerner to keep an eye on you.
> 
> Hope you have a great holiday.



Hehe, do you think he's got enough eyes for us all? 

whats up mike?


----------



## mikep1979

sofaraway said:


> Hehe, do you think he's got enough eyes for us all?
> 
> whats up mike?



just family stuff nikki.


----------



## mikep1979

well folks im off.

laters


----------



## katie

Well I think he has a list of people to keep an eye on and i'll make sure you are at number 2 after anne-marie.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> well folks im off.
> 
> laters



cya mike xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Well I think he has a list of people to keep an eye on and i'll make sure you are at number 2 after anne-marie.



Awww thanks twinny !!!! xxxx  I'll keep an eye on you too , mainly to keep you out of trouble !!!!!

hello everyone else !!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

hey im blind !!!! i read that last twin quote wrong ... sod you then twin !! ha ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well folks im off.
> 
> laters



catch you later mike xxx


----------



## sofaraway

I'm sure I can't be 2nd on the list, are you trying to make me a bad diabetic? (hmm I am sitting here eating chocolate raisens!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I'm sure I can't be 2nd on the list, are you trying to make me a bad diabetic? (hmm I am sitting here eating chocolate raisens!)



hey nikki !!! are you saying im a bad diabetic then???? [ i am you know shh]

Are you not eating then ??... apart from chocolate raisins ? mmmmm


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey im blind !!!! i read that last twin quote wrong ... sod you then twin !! ha ha



aww sorry twin, if it helps you are top of my list of people to keep an eye on  



sofaraway said:


> I'm sure I can't be 2nd on the list, are you trying to make me a bad diabetic? (hmm I am sitting here eating chocolate raisens!)



ehem i would never say that nikki, but umm...

yes, eat your fruit and vege! tut.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Well I think he has a list of people to keep an eye on and i'll make sure you are at number 2 after anne-marie.



'You vill also go on ze list! Vot is your name?'

'Don't tell him Pike!'


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> aww sorry twin, if it helps you are top of my list of people to keep an eye on
> 
> 
> 
> ehem i would never say that nikki, but umm...
> 
> yes, eat your fruit and vege! tut.



ha ha ha thanks twin ... you too


----------



## sofaraway

I wouldn't seriously call anyone a bad diabetic, 

I'm going all inclusive on my holiday so I am goiing to come back about a stone heavier! 

I went earlier to pick up my prescription so that i got plenty for my hols and got there and my surgery was closed, was so annoyed had dragged myself outta my sick bed to go aswell!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> 'You vill also go on ze list! Vot is your name?'
> 
> 'Don't tell him Pike!'



It's ok, i knew i was there already  lol


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I wouldn't seriously call anyone a bad diabetic,
> 
> I'm going all inclusive on my holiday so I am goiing to come back about a stone heavier!
> 
> I went earlier to pick up my prescription so that i got plenty for my hols and got there and my surgery was closed, was so annoyed had dragged myself outta my sick bed to go aswell!



urgh that's so annoying!! im going in a bit and if they are closed i will cry.

I wish i could drive lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> 'You vill also go on ze list! Vot is your name?'
> 
> 'Don't tell him Pike!'



Hey Northerner , do i get the Bad Diabetic Trophy?? i must be top of the list by now !!!


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Northerner , do i get the Bad Diabetic Trophy?? i must be top of the list by now !!!



As nikki says, there are no bad diabetics, anne-marie - my list is composed entirely of people I care about, and in this place, it's a very long list! It's not an ordered list - no favouritism!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> As nikki says, there are no bad diabetics, anne-marie - my list is composed entirely of people I care about, and in this place, it's a very long list! It's not an ordered list - no favouritism!



ha ha ok , at least you didnt Moderate me  I agree though , as you can see i cant stay away from the place and have made some very valued friends who just so happen to be diabetics / carers


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone , I hope you are all ok .


----------



## mikep1979

evening everyone

hows everyone doing today??


----------



## Steff

blimey thought this had dissapeared


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooooo


----------



## mikep1979

lol hello am 

how you doing???


----------



## Steff

*checks* her typing*
nope im positive i aint typing invisibly


----------



## rossi_mac

how many pages can these things take???


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> how many pages can these things take???



lol not to sure hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol hello am
> 
> how you doing???



hello sweetie , i did answer you know !!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

well you've made it past maximum break


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> how many pages can these things take???



ooo quite a few i think rossi , shall we see ? you need to increase your posting average


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello sweetie , i did answer you know !!!!



lol i know you did just asking how you were lol



rossi_mac said:


> well you've made it past maximum break



heck never done that before hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i know you did just asking how you were lol




hehehehehe i didnt mean just then lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehehe i didnt mean just then lol



lol i got it when i signed in before,  but you were off lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i got it when i signed in before,  but you were off lol



ummm OR WAS I LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ummm OR WAS I LOL



lol well i t said no, but i guess you could of been hehehehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooo quite a few i think rossi , shall we see ? you need to increase your posting average



I think I'm doing quite well, my cyber forum lips have loosened up some what!

Obviously I'll never get near you & Steff & Mike, unless you all go on holiday for about 3 months!


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> I think I'm doing quite well, my cyber forum lips have loosened up some what!
> 
> Obviously I'll never get near you & Steff & Mike, unless you all go on holiday for about 3 months!



what you trying to say about me???????? hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I think I'm doing quite well, my cyber forum lips have loosened up some what!
> 
> Obviously I'll never get near you & Steff & Mike, unless you all go on holiday for about 3 months!



thats because me mike and steffi are the three musketeers lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> thats because me mike and steffi are the three musketeers lol



so who's dogtanion (Spelling issue here help!)


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> so who's dogtanion (Spelling issue here help!)



dartangion i think it was spelt hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> dartangion i think it was spelt hehehehehehe



ha ha not me babe  i dont think we have sorted out who's who yet lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha not me babe  i dont think we have sorted out who's who yet lol



lol nope i dont think we have


----------



## Steff

can i be iniciated (bad spelling) back into the fold


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> can i be iniciated (bad spelling) back into the fold



Hello third Musketeer !!!! xxx


----------



## mikep1979

katie your inbox is full lol


----------



## Steff

helloooo lol, was wondering if i had unticked the right boxes all veey confusing on here 2night


----------



## katie

sorry mike, ive deleted some lol.

unticked the boxes?? lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> sorry mike, ive deleted some lol.



lol okies


----------



## Steff

yeah i went mad and changed loads on my profile


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> helloooo lol, was wondering if i had unticked the right boxes all veey confusing on here 2night



Oh yes ... unticking boxes ?? is that some sort of weird sexual practise lolx


----------



## Steff

lol no sexual practices around here lately


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol no sexual practices around here lately



ha ha well its up to us girls to bring in the fresh victims then lol ha ha ah


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well its up to us girls to bring in the fresh victims then lol ha ha ah



less of the fresh!!!!! some of us sesoned veterans are well worth a good go!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well its up to us girls to bring in the fresh victims then lol ha ha ah



pmsl@victims


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> less of the fresh!!!!! some of us sesoned veterans are well worth a good go!!!! hehehehehehe



 @ good go


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl@victims



Well i was going to say fresh meat but i didnt want to get in to trouble lol hehehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well i was going to say fresh meat but i didnt want to get in to trouble lol hehehehehehe



hahahahahahaha your always in trouble


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> less of the fresh!!!!! some of us sesoned veterans are well worth a good go!!!! hehehehehehe



Um seasoned eh ? what happened to the natural flavour you promised me lastnight ? so do you think you can handle us girls then? me and steff will take some taming you know


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Um seasoned eh ? what happened to the natural flavour you promised me lastnight ? so do you think you can handle us girls then? me and steff will take some taming you know



hahahahahahahaha not seasoned in that way!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha your always in trouble



Um yes i know but i dont know why .... why do i always get all the blame ? you lot lead me astray all the time .... steff!!!!!!! help!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Um yes i know but i dont know why .... why do i always get all the blame ? you lot lead me astray all the time .... steff!!!!!!! help!!!!!!!



i never do no such thing never never ever hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

what can i do my hands are full lol


----------



## Steff

right im way to bed now

sweetdreams everyone xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im way to bed now
> 
> sweetdreams everyone xx



Night xx catch you in the morning then xx


----------



## mikep1979

anyone about????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> anyone about????



Helloooooo only me i think , david is online i think .. im only here now , nowhere else lol , too early to sleep lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo only me i think , david is online i think .. im only here now , nowhere else lol , too early to sleep lol



ok 
i sent you a friends request on fb lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ok
> i sent you a friends request on fb lol



you sure its me lol??? thers over 60 of my name on there?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> you sure its me lol??? thers over 60 of my name of there?



yup i did it via email addy hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yup i did it via email addy hehehehehe



huh??? my facey is a different email address lol, ha ha youve just added someone else lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> huh??? my facey is a different email address lol, ha ha youve just added someone else lol



hahahahahahahahaha oh welll hehehehehe

so pm your details so i can add you then


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha oh welll hehehehehe
> 
> so pm your details so i can add you then



ha ha ha that is soo funny lol  I wonder whos got my MSN addy as their Facebook then lol, unless it is just lost in cyberspace lol . pm me your name again then and ill add you


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha that is soo funny lol  I wonder whos got my MSN addy as their Facebook then lol, unless it is just lost in cyberspace lol . pm me your name again then and ill add you



lol im not sure hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol im not sure hehehehehe



ha ha its in cyberspace forever lol woooooooooooooo  spooky


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha its in cyberspace forever lol woooooooooooooo  spooky



*starts to do the twighlight zone theme* sppppppooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyy hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *starts to do the twighlight zone theme* sppppppooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyy hehehehehehe



weird.............................. even stranger if i get the request lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone !!!!! I Hope you are All well . Sunny here today , so far anyway


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx



Morning , you ok today ?


----------



## DiabeticDave

Hi Girls...................do you get typers cramp in your fingers?????


----------



## Steff

sometimes , it's often other things that cramp my fingers up if im honest


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Hi Girls...................do you get typers cramp in your fingers?????



Hi Dave , no I cant say I do , just used to it I think .. Cheeky !! are you implying that me and Steffi are prolific posters sir ??


----------



## Steff

morning hun u ok ? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sometimes , it's often other things that cramp my fingers up if im honest



ha ha REALLY ?? well I dont have a problem with that as I do tend to do a lot of hands on activities


----------



## Steff

yeah hun i do alot of gardening the joints in my hand stiffin up alot


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning hun u ok ? xx



I said HELLOOOOOOOO to you before !!! get your glasses on missy !!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah hun i do alot of gardening the joints in my hand stiffin up alot



YEAH...... OK ..... I believe you [ thats a lie ]


----------



## Steff

oppsies i do have them on lol ,
i gtg now get dressed and take lad to school 
catch you later x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> oppsies i do have them on lol ,
> i gtg now get dressed and take lad to school
> catch you later x



Okies , bye for now


----------



## sweetsatin

DiabeticDave said:


> Hi Girls...................do you get typers cramp in your fingers?????




mmmmmm typers cramp, well i do get cramp in my fingers but not through typing


----------



## sweetsatin

Morning to all you early birds


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> mmmmmm typers cramp, well i do get cramp in my fingers but not through typing



Sweetsatin!!!! should I be shocked ???


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Morning to all you early birds



morning sweetsatin... you know me .. im always here no matter if its in the middle of the night or daytime. Good to see you in here  you ok today?


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> morning sweetsatin... you know me .. im always here no matter if its in the middle of the night or daytime. Good to see you in here  you ok today?



Morning yes you are always here lol
I'm ok thanks just off to work to fight my way through the festival crowds, you have a good day & take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Morning yes you are always here lol
> I'm ok thanks just off to work to fight my way through the festival crowds, you have a good day & take care



Ok catch you later xx take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Andy ,  Are you feeling brave enough to come in to the thread then... theres only me in here and i need entertaining , you fancy volunteering ??


----------



## Gasman1975

Morning Addict, You know me, a chicken!! Not sure I'd be able to entertain you on here lol but I'll volunteer


----------



## katie

Morning peeps.

I'm tireddddd and I have to last till probably about 4am urgh lol.  

How's you twin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Morning Addict, You know me, a chicken!! Not sure I'd be able to entertain you on here lol but I'll volunteer



Chicken eh ?? be warned im a low carber lol


----------



## runner

Did somebody mention chicken?  Hi all!


----------



## Gasman1975

Thats good as chicken is very low in carbs lol. So, any preferences how you want to be entertained? You could always come and be my student for the day and I will give you lots of one to one attention lol Must wear school uniform tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> I'm tireddddd and I have to last till probably about 4am urgh lol.
> 
> How's you twin?



Hi Twin , have you got your test strips yet ? make sure you get them today or no going out for you later young lady !!!!! i went to bed about 3 ish i think and up at 6.45. you need to sleep more!!!!!!!


----------



## sofaraway

Morning all


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Thats good as chicken is very low in carbs lol. So, any preferences how you want to be entertained? You could always come and be my student for the day and I will give you lots of one to one attention lol Must wear school uniform tho



Ha ha well ok then Andy , i'll sort out my old school uniform then  , so do I call you Sir then or Teacher ??  I did go to a Convent School so I might be a bit of a handful lol


----------



## katie

Morning Nikki, how are you?




insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , have you got your test strips yet ? make sure you get them today or no going out for you later young lady !!!!! i went to bed about 3 ish i think and up at 6.45. you need to sleep more!!!!!!!



So do you  I really did try but I couldnt sleep at all. I may have been high though, who knows? lol grr.

I havent got them yet but will do straight after ive had my hair cut! Did you get yours done?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Morning all



Morning Nikki , Are you ok today ?? anymore chocolate raisins ?? im going to buy some today , ive wanted some ever since you said about them mmmmm


----------



## sofaraway

What you having done? 

I need to try again to get my prescription today. I wish they just delievered stuff to our door as we need it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Morning Nikki, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you  I really did try but I couldnt sleep at all. I may have been high though, who knows? lol grr.
> 
> I havent got them yet but will do straight after ive had my hair cut! Did you get yours done?



docs not open till 9am so i'll get a shower in a while then go there before i go shopping . make sure you get them though!!! ill be worried about you !!!


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Nikki , Are you ok today ?? anymore chocolate raisins ?? im going to buy some today , ive wanted some ever since you said about them mmmmm



I still got some left, which is amazing I can eat a bag in a day if I let myself. 
Hope you enjoy them, they are low carb afterall  hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> What you having done?
> 
> I need to try again to get my prescription today. I wish they just delievered stuff to our door as we need it



Ha ha yes but then they would be permanantly at my house , im always needing stuff . I need to book a bloods


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> What you having done?
> 
> I need to try again to get my prescription today. I wish they just delievered stuff to our door as we need it



I know, it's such a pain!!

I'm just getting my usual haircut, it has kinda grown out because I havent been for a while 

Goodluck with the prescription!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I still got some left, which is amazing I can eat a bag in a day if I let myself.
> Hope you enjoy them, they are low carb afterall  hehe



ha ha well I want some so much that even if they were more carbs than a loaf of bread i would still eat them today mmmmm i cant wait


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha well ok then Andy , i'll sort out my old school uniform then  , so do I call you Sir then or Teacher ??  I did go to a Convent School so I might be a bit of a handful lol



Well Addict, there is nothing wrong with a handful! In your case you can call me Sir, but you will need to join me in the stationary cupboard before you start the day!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> docs not open till 9am so i'll get a shower in a while then go there before i go shopping . make sure you get them though!!! ill be worried about you !!!



will do, promise!


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Did somebody mention chicken?  Hi all!



Yes ... chicken  mmmmm delicious , no offence intended , i see from your avatar you are a chicken lover xx


----------



## katie

Hi runner!

mmm chicken.


----------



## sofaraway

Enjoy your haircut! I like going tot he hairdressers, always make sme feel good afterwards, even though I always have the same cut. My g/f found a pic of me when i was about 5/6 and laughed coz I have the same haircut at the moment


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> Hi runner!
> 
> mmm chicken.



KFC popcorn chicken


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well Addict, there is nothing wrong with a handful! In your case you can call me Sir, but you will need to join me in the stationary cupboard before you start the day!!



Ok Sir , I'm on my way  , just out of interest is the lesson all practical hands on stuff ?


----------



## katie

hehe I like nandos medium spiced chicken the best  i'd love to have a whole one! 

That's funny, hehe.  I used to just have straight long hair for agessss, now ive had it styled a bit more, but ive stuck with that for ages too.  Im scared of trying new ones!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> will do, promise!



make sure you do though , i'll worry till i know you have them !!!

hey post a pic on facebook of your hair when its done twin , you going shorter ?


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok Sir , I'm on my way  , just out of interest is the lesson all practical hands on stuff ?



Thought we would start with a theory lesson, get you practicing orals before moving on to the more practical stuff like examining pipework, checking pressures, repairing leaks and plugging holes. If we have time then it might cover starting and stopping leaks but that may have to become homework lol

Hope your uniform is to the proper standard, I will be making sure it is all up to standard in the stationary cupboard. Failure to meet the requirements will result in removal of said item and the cane lol


----------



## katie

oops i have to go to my appointment, i shall get a pic! byeeeeeee xx


----------



## sofaraway

bye hun, see you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Thought we would start with a theory lesson, get you practicing orals before moving on to the more practical stuff like examining pipework, checking pressures, repairing leaks and plugging holes. If we have time then it might cover starting and stopping leaks but that may have to become homework lol
> 
> Hope your uniform is to the proper standard, I will be making sure it is all up to standard in the stationary cupboard. Failure to meet the requirements will result in removal of said item and the cane lol



Oh strict teacher then are you ? well i do have a rebelious streak so i might be more than you bargained for lol . I think I will do very well in lessons though, I was always in set one for everything , I do love practical work lol .


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oops i have to go to my appointment, i shall get a pic! byeeeeeee xx



Bye Twin , see you later xx


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh strict teacher then are you ? well i do have a rebelious streak so i might be more than you bargained for lol . I think I will do very well in lessons though, I was always in set one for everything , I do love practical work lol .



Thats ok, I have ways of handling rebellion. Am sure I will put you in the top set for my practical work lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Thats ok, I have ways of handling rebellion. Am sure I will put you in the top set for my practical work lol



Well you'd better had SIR , ive always been an A Grade student [ really tho ]

so you'd better not flunk me , I need to keep my perfect score going .

Will I get a certificate ??


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well you'd better had SIR , ive always been an A Grade student [ really tho ]
> 
> so you'd better not flunk me , I need to keep my perfect score going .
> 
> Will I get a certificate ??



As long as you are prepared to put in the effort with extra curricular activities I am sure you won't flunk lol

Can always arrange a certificate for you, several if you want to go further lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> As long as you are prepared to put in the effort with extra curricular activities I am sure you won't flunk lol
> 
> Can always arrange a certificate for you, several if you want to go further lol



Well I have always been a believer in Education Sir , I'm sure I will do well and excel in all aspects , will there be plenty of homework then ?


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I have always been a believer in Education Sir , I'm sure I will do well and excel in all aspects , will there be plenty of homework then ?



Definately lots of homework, might keep you going all night for several nights I'm afraid x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Definately lots of homework, might keep you going all night for several nights I'm afraid x



Well I'm sure you will see I like to put in maximum effort on all aspects of my studies , I do like practicals in particular .


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I'm sure you will see I like to put in maximum effort on all aspects of my studies , I do like practicals in particular .



Well, a lot of my topic is practical, so you will obviously excel. However, it is fairly dangerous in the workshop so suggest you wear as little as possible or it might catch fire with the heat lol


----------



## sofaraway

Off to the Dr's, see you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Off to the Dr's, see you later



Bye Nikki , good luck at the docs xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well, a lot of my topic is practical, so you will obviously excel. However, it is fairly dangerous in the workshop so suggest you wear as little as possible or it might catch fire with the heat lol



So a minimal clothing requirement then ? I'm sure I can find something like that to wear , especially if you guarantee that it will be hot sweaty and with 
a risk of combustion or explosion


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hehe I like nandos medium spiced chicken the best  i'd love to have a whole one!
> 
> That's funny, hehe.  I used to just have straight long hair for agessss, now ive had it styled a bit more, but ive stuck with that for ages too.  Im scared of trying new ones!





mmmmmmmmmmmmmm nandos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best chicken ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> So a minimal clothing requirement then ? I'm sure I can find something like that to wear , especially if you guarantee that it will be hot sweaty and with
> a risk of combustion



Sounds good, I can definately guarantee that you will get hot and sweaty and have internal combustion lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Sounds good, I can definately guarantee that you will get hot and sweaty and have internal combustion lol



ha ha ha really ??... well on that note in going to get in the shower mr plumber sir  bye .. catch you later


----------



## Steff

hey all x x

gd luck at docs nikki bit late now like lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon all , I hope you are all well ?

Hey Twin I have booked my HbA1c for next week so stop moaning at me now !! Hope you got your test strips ??


----------



## Steff

hi there all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi there all x



Hello Everyone ... All ok in Diabetes Land ?


----------



## sofaraway

Just to say I am off on holiday on Sunday, and probably won't log back on until i get back. Take care everyone and don't cause Northener too much trouble!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Just to say I am off on holiday on Sunday, and probably won't log back on until i get back. Take care everyone and don't cause Northener too much trouble!



Ok Nikki , have a great time , we will miss you . Ha ha we will have to keep Northerner on his toes though while you are away ... he he he  If Im not here when you get back its because ive been Moderated !!  Bon Voyage !!


----------



## Steff

have a great time nikki dont miss us to much xx


----------



## Steff

good evening all hope your all well xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening all hope your all well xx



helloooooo , im sort of here , eating my omlette mmmmm


----------



## Steff

oooo onlettes in the air , im just doing my gammon xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> oooo onlettes in the air , im just doing my gammon xx



mmm Gammon ... I'm a Baconaholic .... i love the stuff , what do you have it with ?


----------



## Steff

potatoes and green beans lol how very bland but hay it tastes ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> potatoes and green beans lol how very bland but hay it tastes ok



I thought you were going to say egg and chips then lol ha ha mmmmm would be lovely . I would probably have it with brocoli and another vegetable but no potatoes , i might buy some Gammon tomorrow lol mmm yumm .  My omlette was superb !!!! i had cheese , mushroom and spring onion , it sounds a lot of calories but I only eat once a day so thats my total calorie intake done for to day unless i hypo then out comes the munch lol he he he


----------



## Steff

yummy spring onions just finsihes the omlette off nicely for me 

right im away will be back after 9 hun tc x


----------



## sweetsatin

steff09 said:


> potatoes and green beans lol how very bland but hay it tastes ok



Better than what i got quorn sausage & baked beans can't be bothered with a lot..... been yoyoing with my BG's today. too much exercise at work i guess.


----------



## sweetsatin

sofaraway said:


> Just to say I am off on holiday on Sunday, and probably won't log back on until i get back. Take care everyone and don't cause Northener too much trouble!



Enjoy your hols Nikki you will be missed by us all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yummy spring onions just finsihes the omlette off nicely for me
> 
> right im away will be back after 9 hun tc x



Catch you later then x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Better than what i got quorn sausage & baked beans can't be bothered with a lot..... been yoyoing with my BG's today. too much exercise at work i guess.



MMM Quorn is lovely ... very healthy .


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

so how is everyone tonight???

mmmmmmmmm quorn chicken pieces are well nice in a curry


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMM Quorn is lovely ... very healthy .



Quorn is lovely i agree.
How are you doing in class? rofl


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> evening all
> 
> so how is everyone tonight???
> 
> mmmmmmmmm quorn chicken pieces are well nice in a curry



Hi Mike all is good  here how are you?
Never thought of quorn in curry thanks for the tip


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Hi Mike all is good  here how are you?
> Never thought of quorn in curry thanks for the tip



yeah im not to bad.

it is a very nice difference to have the quorn only thing is you have to make sure you put a bit of water in the dish. if i do a korma i tend to add extra milk to it


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im not to bad.
> 
> it is a very nice difference to have the quorn only thing is you have to make sure you put a bit of water in the dish. if i do a korma i tend to add extra milk to it



Making me feel hungry now.


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Making me feel hungry now.



lol well i did myself mediteranian chicken with greek potatoes for my tea and also did a sticky toffee pud for afters. all home made to hehehehe


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i did myself mediteranian chicken with greek potatoes for my tea and also did a sticky toffee pud for afters. all home made to hehehehe



Yummy sounds delicious......ever thought of becomming a chef


----------



## runner

sofaraway said:


> Just to say I am off on holiday on Sunday, and probably won't log back on until i get back. Take care everyone and don't cause Northener too much trouble!



Have a great time Nikki - tell us all about it when you get back!


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Yummy sounds delicious......ever thought of becomming a chef



lol i did once think of it but i wouldnt like to work in the chefs business really cos i love to cook and i dont think id like it if i did it every day lol


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## sweetsatin

steff09 said:


> evening all xx



Evening sreff how are you?


----------



## Steff

hey sweetsatin im fine how are you


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> lol i did once think of it but i wouldnt like to work in the chefs business really cos i love to cook and i dont think id like it if i did it every day lol



Bet you got some secret recipes stashed away hehe!
I know what you mean, think i would put the weight back on if i did it for a living all that testing of the food.


----------



## sweetsatin

steff09 said:


> hey sweetsatin im fine how are you



Good thanks
Just catching up on the boards.


----------



## sweetsatin

Oh Steff 
You can call me Anita


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Bet you got some secret recipes stashed away hehe!
> I know what you mean, think i would put the weight back on if i did it for a living all that testing of the food.



its more the fact of having to cook the same stuff day in day out i think would make me loose interest in the food and i dont want that to happen lol i do some catering for parties and the likes tho hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Quorn is lovely i agree.
> How are you doing in class? rofl



ha ha well im not sure lol , pmsl im still waiting for an evaluation


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well im not sure lol , pmsl im still waiting for an evaluation



did i miss something??? lol


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> did i miss something??? lol



Just scroll back mike you will get the picture.


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Just scroll back mike you will get the picture.



lol i just did hehehehehehe


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well im not sure lol , pmsl im still waiting for an evaluation



Hope your taking precautions in the work place you two


----------



## sweetsatin

Health & Safty at work & all that.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Hope your taking precautions in the work place you two



ha ha yes of course  can i call you Anita as well or is steff your favourite ??? lol


----------



## DiabeticDave

*Thought for the day*:



If the global crisis continues at the present rate by the 
end of 2009 only two banks will be left operational .... 
the Blood Bank and the Sperm Bank!

And before you know it, these two will merge
and the whole world will be full of bloody w***ers.


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes of course  can i call you Anita as well or is steff your favourite ??? lol



LOL of course you can


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> *Thought for the day*:
> 
> 
> 
> If the global crisis continues at the present rate by the
> end of 2009 only two banks will be left operational ....
> the Blood Bank and the Sperm Bank!
> 
> And before you know it, these two will merge
> and the whole world will be full of bloody w***ers.



Too Late Dave it already is lol


----------



## sweetsatin

nice 1...i like it


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> LOL of course you can



Thanks xx well people either call me Addict or Anne-Marie  ok , either is fine .


----------



## sweetsatin

Omg think i'm addicted to this forum been on here a few hours tonight.... i keep trying to log off but someone has locked me in the forum...that's my excuse anyway.


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Omg think i'm addicted to this forum been on here a few hours tonight.... i keep trying to log off but someone has locked me in the forum...that's my excuse anyway.



lol it is the one we all use every night!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Omg think i'm addicted to this forum been on here a few hours tonight.... i keep trying to log off but someone has locked me in the forum...that's my excuse anyway.



ha ha well come to the club then Anita .. were all addicted


----------



## sweetsatin

Thank you for the welcome Addict.
feels like my second home.
It's good talking to you all here, i have learnt a lot & its fun


----------



## Steff

good evening all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening all xx



Hello , i didnt think you were about ? you just come on?


----------



## Steff

yeah just i had to go and see a m8 her sis is hospital got back about 11.30


----------



## sweetsatin

Just popped back to say goodnight all.
Enjoy your wk/end.
Steff glad your omelette turned out ok, i make mine same way as addicts.
Addict hope you get a diploma with merrit in your plumbing & your teacher is not too strict pmsl.
Night


----------



## sweetsatin

Steff hope your mates sister is ok.
Night.


----------



## Steff

thank you and goodnight im off also my headache is back 

nights addict and satin xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Just popped back to say goodnight all.
> Enjoy your wk/end.
> Steff glad your omelette turned out ok, i make mine same way as addicts.
> Addict hope you get a diploma with merrit in your plumbing & your teacher is not too strict pmsl.
> Night



Night Anita


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thank you and goodnight im off also my headache is back
> 
> nights addict and satin xxxxxxx



night steffi


----------



## mikep1979

is there anybody out there????


----------



## mikep1979

lol well i guess it is a no then!!!

right well im off to bed


----------



## Steff

good morning all lovely day 2day im away off shopping then work 
laters xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all lovely day 2day im away off shopping then work
> laters xx



Morning Steff , enjoy your retail therapy !!! 


Hello Everyone else .... I hope you are all having a good day so far


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oops , Sorry Steff , I keep fogetting to say ... GORGEOUS BABY !!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

hope everyone is well this fine and sunny day


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hope everyone is well this fine and sunny day



Morning Mike  I'm ok just running high , tired and headache


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Mike  I'm ok just running high , tired and headache



awww poor you. anything i can do to make it better lol


oh where is my add???????????? lol


----------



## rossi_mac

I've got a bar stool behind the eyes too! But levels are good, I guess I can't take the beers like I used to! Only had 4 shocking!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I've got a bar stool behind the eyes too! But levels are good, I guess I can't take the beers like I used to! Only had 4 shocking!



ha ha its just your age again then Rossi  did you say you were in your fifties ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> awww poor you. anything i can do to make it better lol
> 
> 
> oh where is my add???????????? lol



Awwww yes poor me  im so tired today as well and im never tired even after only 2 hours sleep !! just a dodgy day me thinks


----------



## sweetsatin

Morning all
Just off shopping will be back to post later.
Addict don't you get into mischeif while i'm gone will you


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha its just your age again then Rossi  did you say you were in your fifties ??



Oi cheeky, you're no spring lamb yourself.

just been for a run, feel much better. Okay it was more of a jog/walk, but better than watching the telly on my ass.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Morning all
> Just off shopping will be back to post later.
> Addict don't you get into mischeif while i'm gone will you



I will try my best Anita , I promise  have a good day shopping , catch you later xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Oi cheeky, you're no spring lamb yourself.
> 
> just been for a run, feel much better. Okay it was more of a jog/walk, but better than watching the telly on my ass.



He he you're the cheeky one mister!!! and I am a  Spring Lamb actually Rossi !!!  you did say you were in your fifties though didnt you  , so well done on the run/ slow jog he he he


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> He he you're the cheeky one mister!!! and I am a  Spring Lamb actually Rossi !!!  you did say you were in your fifties though didnt you  , so well done on the run/ slow jog he he he



Oi spring lamb, no I never! I'm not, I'm slightly older than Mike, and I mean slightly!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Oi spring lamb, no I never! I'm not, I'm slightly older than Mike, and I mean slightly!



Mike ? Old Mike ????.... oh I see  how much older ?? 

Be Careful with all that running though Rossi , hows your Heart ? he he he


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mike ? Old Mike ????.... oh I see  how much older ??
> 
> Be Careful with all that running though Rossi , hows your Heart ? he he he



no young Mike, Mike79!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> no young Mike, Mike79!



He he he I know which one lol  much older ??


----------



## rossi_mac

barely 24 months chick


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> barely 24 months chick



Awwww so still a Spring Lamb yourself then   , subtract 8 and you have me


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooo Any Lurkers ????? :d:d:d:d


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awwww so still a Spring Lamb yourself then   , subtract 8 and you have me



Okay maybe 30 months but thats all!

So you are a spring chick then!

Off for pub lunch now, might do the low carb thing!

Chin wag later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Okay maybe 30 months but thats all!
> 
> So you are a spring chick then!
> 
> Off for pub lunch now, might do the low carb thing!
> 
> Chin wag later.



Ok, have a lager for me pleaseeeeeeeeeeee xxx or a vodka mmmmm


----------



## Tezzz

Afternooon gang! The penny has just dropped about this thread.

I don't fancy going to work today. 4pm till midnight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Afternooon gang! The penny has just dropped about this thread.
> 
> I don't fancy going to work today. 4pm till midnight.



Hellooooo Tez , BE WARNED !!! enter at your own risk lol .....it could get dangerous


----------



## Tezzz

No pain without gain

Do you want to be my cllippie tonight?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> No pain without gain
> 
> Do you want to be my cllippie tonight?



Yeah ok go for it , shift work eh ? im an insomniac anyway so that will suit me fine lol , what time do you want me to come round??


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah ok go for it , shift work eh ? im an insomniac anyway so that will suit me fine lol , what time do you want me to come round??



About 3.30. I'll have to get you a ticket machine harness and cash bag.

Are you good at holding on tight as the last trip will be a foot down job.


----------



## Tezzz

Do you know the bell signals?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> About 3.30. I'll have to get you a ticket machine harness and cash bag.
> 
> Are you good at holding on tight as the last trip will be a foot down job.



Ha ha ok , no problem , Harness eh ? ... Oh yeah I'll hold on tight if you are going to put your foot down and go for it ... i like to go fast and furious lol sometimes you just need a bit of speed


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Do you know the bell signals?



Bell Signals .. no but i am a fast learner lol


----------



## Tezzz

The last trip can be a bit like the Wacky Races on a Saturday night. Dodging drunks and taxis that don't have working indicator lights.

The regulars know that I don't hang about when I am on a mission to get back on time to hand over to one of the boys on the night shift.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> The last trip can be a bit like the Wacky Races on a Saturday night. Dodging drunks and taxis that don't have working indicator lights.
> 
> The regulars know that I don't hang about when I am on a mission to get back on time to hand over to one of the boys on the night shift.



ha ha well you can be Dick Darstardly but am I/F being Mutley lol pmsl


----------



## sasha1

Hiya all...

Hows everyone doing today????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya all...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today????
> 
> Heidi



Hellooooo Heidi , good to see you back !!!!!  you are my partner in crime dont forget , Nikki is on holiday and Northerner is at a wedding hehehe .... let the havoc commence lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Heidi , good to see you back !!!!!  you are my partner in crime dont forget , Nikki is on holiday and Northerner is at a wedding hehehe .... let the havoc commence lol



Haha hun....does that mean we wont get moderated...lol
Aye you loverly peeps dont get rid of me that easily......haha
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Haha hun....does that mean we wont get moderated...lol
> Aye you loverly peeps dont get rid of me that easily......haha
> Heidi



Well it doesnt mean that unfortunately but i think most of the other mods tend to avoid us lol and leave us to Northerner and Nikki to sort out , we will have to be quite good or Admin willl be after us lol pmsl  but we can give Northerner something to read for tommorow . he he . Hey your my friend I dont want to get rid of you !!!! xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well it doesnt mean that unfortunately but i think most of the other mods tend to avoid us lol and leave us to Northerner and Nikki to sort out , we will have to be quite good or Admin willl be after us lol pmsl  but we can give Northerner somthing to read for tommorow . he he . Hey your my friend I dont want to get rid of you !!!! xx



Bless you hun...nah I'm not going anywhere...really enjoy this forum and everyone on it...
Absolutely we be good......wouldnt want to upset admin....
Where everyone at today?????...weather quite nice up here...not too bad at all
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Bless you hun...nah I'm not going anywhere...really enjoy this forum and everyone on it...
> Absolutely we be good......wouldnt want to upset admin....
> Where everyone at today?????...weather quite nice up here...not too bad at all
> Heidi



Its slightly overcast here now , Mike is doing his decking , Steff is shopping , im not sure about Twin , she was out lastnight so probably sleeping off a hangover lol  Anita is shopping too and Tez has gone i think so just us sweetie . I have to go soon for a while to hoover my house  , and do some tidying up .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its slightly overcast here now , Mike is doing his decking , Steff is shopping , im not sure about Twin , she was out lastnight so probably sleeping off a hangover lol  Anita is shopping too and Tez has gone i think so just us sweetie . I have to go soon for a while to hoover my house  , and do some tidying up .




Aye I will be off for a bit too hun...got a few jobs to do.........
We've got the whole street rocking here...windows wide open...Nath upstairs blasting Download festival out....sound as if its the limp biskit.....I'm down staors with the ladyhawke cd blaring.....haha
Heidi


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its slightly overcast here now , Mike is doing his decking , Steff is shopping , im not sure about Twin , she was out lastnight so probably sleeping off a hangover lol  Anita is shopping too and Tez has gone i think so just us sweetie . I have to go soon for a while to hoover my house  , and do some tidying up .



I'm still here. Reading about a 1975 rail derailment at Nuneaton and munching on dry toast with a little marmalade.


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Aye I will be off for a bit too hun...got a few jobs to do.........
> We've got the whole street rocking here...windows wide open...Nath upstairs blasting Download festival out....sound as if its the limp biskit.....I'm down staors with the ladyhawke cd blaring.....haha
> Heidi



Keeping the neighbours awake LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm still here. Reading about a 1975 rail derailment at Nuneaton and munching on dry toast with a little marmalade.



 CARBS!!!!!.... RUNS AWAY SCREAMING ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Keeping the neighbours awake LOL



Sounds like a good idea Tez he he he he


----------



## sasha1

I love keeping the neighbours awake....haha..
The street needs a bit of livening up...besides the neighbour is yet again on some trip reliving by the sound of it Woodstock.....our tastes are better
Heidi


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> CARBS!!!!!.... RUNS AWAY SCREAMING ARGHHHHHHH



Addict - This is a serious question - what's wrong with carbs? 

Please teach me as there must be something I don't know.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict - This is a serious question - what's wrong with carbs?
> 
> Please teach me as there must be something I don't know.



Carbs are basically SUGAR in disguise , and can play havoc with otherwise good levels and a healthy diet. Good Carbs come from Vegetables , etc but the others are in Bread , Pasta, rice etc .  I will just point out as a Low Carber I am very biased on the subject , the only Carbs that I eat come from vegetables , trace Carbs from other foods and Milk etc , be aware that Carbs are hidden in all manner of foods , even that innocent looking lettuce lol. I only really eat protein for every meal , I am never hungry and have lost a lot of the weight I put on from feeding my Insulin . There is a Low Carbers thread in the General message board , take a look. The only other Low Carber on the forum Dodger , has put up some information for type 2's on there, im type 1 so it is slightly different for me .


----------



## Steff

good afternoon people all ok xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good afternoon people all ok xx



Hi Steff , how did the retail therapy go ? all spent up now  

im just off to do my housework , back soon ok byeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Steff

yer thats been done n dusted im in work now aint stopped since 11 jus having a bite to eat ,, didnt buy alot hun i was after a belt lol 
catch u later xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yer thats been done n dusted im in work now aint stopped since 11 jus having a bite to eat ,, didnt buy alot hun i was after a belt lol
> catch u later xxxx



okies catch up with you later either here or there lol


----------



## Tezzz

Addict - where are you. Thought you were going to be my clippie tonight? 

I suppose I'll have to scare the public alone. (Sob)


----------



## Steff

will i do hahah


----------



## Tezzz

Steff you've aged quite a bit since I saw you last

What's it like to feel yourself again.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go...


----------



## runner

steff09 said:


> good morning all lovely day 2day im away off shopping then work
> laters xx



Afternoon!  I was at work this morning then shopping, now more work boo hoo.


----------



## Steff

lol i love feeling myself wish someone else would do it for me tho , 
enjoy work x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All , I hope you are all well 
you still here steff? i msged you back earlier


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict - where are you. Thought you were going to be my clippie tonight?
> 
> I suppose I'll have to scare the public alone. (Sob)



Sorry Tez , I forgot  maybe next time then


----------



## Steff

hi hun sorry i didnt come bk on msn i went to bed with a bad headache got up came on msn said hello but u was away so started tea x 
shall be bk later but the lad wants to watch indiana jones with me so god knows what time xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi hun sorry i didnt come bk on msn i went to bed with a bad headache got up came on msn said hello but u was away so started tea x
> shall be bk later but the lad wants to watch indiana jones with me so god knows what time xxxxx



Aww bless , he loves his mum  Im on till all hours , I dont sleep so i'll defo be about xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right Im going to jack up and eat , back later


----------



## sweetsatin

Coeeeeeee anyone around?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Coeeeeeee anyone around?



Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

just meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sweetsatin

Oh helloooooooo


----------



## sweetsatin

was multitasking & in the newbies thread


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> was multitasking & in the newbies thread



Same here , Ive been lurking around in the forums  Its finally cooling down here thank god , I dont like it too hot , it plays havoc with my levels  Are you ok then Anita ? hows your day been so far ?


----------



## sweetsatin

Good thank you, been watching the red arrows from the garden


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Good thank you, been watching the red arrows from the garden



Wow lucky you !!!! , well I've been tidying the house , did my aerobics and Ive been on here a bit , and I've just had my Steak mmmm Lovely  Other than that I've had a lazy day really. Well I've been searching for my passport and doing Emails and some boring stuff like that too lol


----------



## sweetsatin

Well i was all set to finish my course after shopping, but couldn't be bothered
Just been pottering around the house now relaxing on here for a short time...got work in the morning so wont be here too late tonight....


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Well i was all set to finish my course after shopping, but couldn't be bothered
> Just been pottering around the house now relaxing on here for a short time...got work in the morning so wont be here too late tonight....



Well I'll be here half the night probably as I dont really sleep. Its good to see another friendly face in the thread anyway Anita  I'm glad you have joined us in the mad house pmsl


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I'll be here half the night probably as I dont really sleep. Its good to see another friendly face in the thread anyway Anita  I'm glad you have joined us in the mad house pmsl



Well i thought if you can't beat em join em lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Well i thought if you can't beat em join em lol



Haha ha thats what I did and now I get the blame for all the mischief that goes on in here all the time even when I'm not here lol !!! ha ha how fair is that !!


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha ha thats what I did and now I get the blame for all the mischief that goes on in here all the time even when I'm not here lol !!! ha ha how fair is that !!



Well we got blame someone hehehe!
I feel a penance room thread comming on


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Well we got blame someone hehehe!
> I feel a penance room thread comming on



ha ha ha nooooo I would be banished to it permanetly!!!!


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha nooooo I would be banished to it permanetly!!!!



Rofl you & me both...i am waiting to be penalised at work tomoz


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Rofl you & me both...i am waiting to be penalised at work tomoz



Oops you been Naughty then ? tut tut , dont go leading me astray now Anita will you .. he he he  , what have you been up to then ?


----------



## sweetsatin

I work with adults with learning disabilities & autisim, i did a one 2 one with one of the men, a trip to town support pay rent, had lunch out & before going back he wanted a magazine with playing cards .....he chose a topshelf mag...his choice, well he is human like we are ,he has rights too.
I got the flack for it for letting him buy it just waiting to see whats waiting for me.....boy i am ready for them....what fun.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> I work with adults with learning disabilities & autisim, i did a one 2 one with one of the men, a trip to town support pay rent, had lunch out & before going back he wanted a magazine with playing cards .....he chose a topshelf mag...his choice, well he is human like we are ,he has rights too.
> I got the flack for it for letting him buy it just waiting to see whats waiting for me.....boy i am ready for them....what fun.



Well he is legally an adult so you had no choice but to let him buy it , surely they will see that, it is his basic human rights to buy what he wants. good luck with that though.


----------



## sweetsatin

The gentleman in question is older than my boss pmsl.... so i guess its legal ...
no worries i got it covered....well i am a pi so i don't think it will be a problem....they don't know that tho hehe!


----------



## sweetsatin

Addict where have you gone my friend?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Addict where have you gone my friend?



Hello Anita , sorry someone at the door then I made a coffee , I'm here now .. where are you though ?? he he he


----------



## katie

omg Anne-Marie, thought you weren't online today and I was a bit shocked, but there you are


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> omg Anne-Marie, thought you weren't online today and I was a bit shocked, but there you are


ha ha ha Twin ... you know me !!! i am always here ,i should be a moderator lol


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Anita , sorry someone at the door then I made a coffee , I'm here now .. where are you though ?? he he he



Boo i'm here


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Boo i'm here



he he he yes me too


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well im not sure lol , pmsl im still waiting for an evaluation



Sorry for the delay in your Evaluation Addict but I like to do a thorough job lol

Ok, after your performance I have graded on the following: - 

Uniform: - Skirt could be shorter and stocking seems straighter. 2 Slaps with the cane.

Oral Skills: - 9.5/10 - Good use of tongue for accents 
Correct use of tool: - 10/10 Grips the tool well and has a good action
Creation of leaks: - 10/10 Good at creating internal and external leaks
Plugging of leaks: - 9.5/10 Good at selecting appropriate tool to plug leak and cleans up well afterwards.

Overall grade A-

Final comment: - Overall a good first day but with nightly one to one tuition could reach A++++++++ Distinction


----------



## sweetsatin

Gasman1975 said:


> Sorry for the delay in your Evaluation Addict but I like to do a thorough job lol
> 
> Ok, after your performance I have graded on the following: -
> 
> Uniform: - Skirt could be shorter and stocking seems straighter. 2 Slaps with the cane.
> 
> Oral Skills: - 9.5/10 - Good use of tongue for accents
> Correct use of tool: - 10/10 Grips the tool well and has a good action
> Creation of leaks: - 10/10 Good at creating internal and external leaks
> Plugging of leaks: - 9.5/10 Good at selecting appropriate tool to plug leak and cleans up well afterwards.
> 
> Overall grade A-
> 
> Final comment: - Overall a good first day but with nightly one to one tuition could reach A++++++++ Distinction



Rofl...Addict you must obey your teacher naughty girl go to the pennance room lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha Twin ... you know me !!! i am always here ,i should be a moderator lol



yep you are lol. what u been up to today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Sorry for the delay in your Evaluation Addict but I like to do a thorough job lol
> 
> Ok, after your performance I have graded on the following: -
> 
> Uniform: - Skirt could be shorter and stocking seems straighter. 2 Slaps with the cane.
> 
> Oral Skills: - 9.5/10 - Good use of tongue for accents
> Correct use of tool: - 10/10 Grips the tool well and has a good action
> Creation of leaks: - 10/10 Good at creating internal and external leaks
> Plugging of leaks: - 9.5/10 Good at selecting appropriate tool to plug leak and cleans up well afterwards.
> 
> Overall grade A-
> 
> Final comment: - Overall a good first day but with nightly one to one tuition could reach A++++++++ Distinction




Hello Sir , thank you for such a good and thorough evaluation , i must say you did work me very hard in every aspect of training !! I can see i will have to put in more of an effort on my practicals if my grades are to improve . I was just wondering if it would be possible to have a few more private lessons though if you would be willing to spare the time ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep you are lol. what u been up to today??



not much really twin , the usual mischief he he he . where have you been ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Rofl...Addict you must obey your teacher naughty girl go to the pennance room lol



ha ha well i would Anita but he is very strict , one false move and he whips out his cane


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Sir , thank you for such a good and thorough evaluation , i must say you did work me very hard in every aspect of training !! I can see i will have to put in more of an effort on my practicals if my grades are to improve . I was just wondering if it would be possible to have a few more private lessons though if you would be willing to spare the time ?



Well Addict, I am glad you have accepted the offer of nightly one to one tuition with me. When would you like to start? I think we need at least 8 hours a night for several months.

Also, please make sure you wear your uniform in the manner instructed


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> not much really twin , the usual mischief he he he . where have you been ?



Same here twin, usual mischief.  I got very drunk last night and did crazy things as usual lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well Addict, I am glad you have accepted the offer of nightly one to one tuition with me. When would you like to start? I think we need at least 8 hours a night for several months.
> 
> Also, please make sure you wear your uniform in the manner instructed



Ok Sir no problem the unifrom situation will be sorted out before the next lesson. Just a quick query though , in a recent conversation you did mention the fact that when working in the workshop a more minimal approach to clothing would be required .. is this still the case , i would hate to turn up over dressed for lessons. i know how quick you are to whip out your cane .


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Same here twin, usual mischief.  I got very drunk last night and did crazy things as usual lol



Oh noooo Twin ha ha ha the usual mischief ?? i really want to know now lol ha ha


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok Sir no problem the unifrom situation will be sorted out before the next lesson. Just a quick query though , in a recent conversation you did mention the fact that when working in the workshop a more minimal approach to clothing would be required .. is this still the case , i would hate to turn up over dressed for lessons. i know how quick you are to whip out your cane .



The ruling on mininal uniform still applies in the workshop. I expect to see you in as little as possible. 

However, I must commend you on your grip on my cane


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> The ruling on mininal uniform still applies in the workshop. I expect to see you in as little as possible.
> 
> However, I must commend you on your grip on my cane



Ha ha ha why thank you Sir , always a pleasure


----------



## Gasman1975

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha why thank you Sir , always a pleasure



Trust me Addict the pleasure was all mine lol

Will expect you on time for your lesson on Monday x


----------



## sweetsatin

Sorry got distracted i'm back now


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh noooo Twin ha ha ha the usual mischief ?? i really want to know now lol ha ha



i'll tell you on msn sometime


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i'll tell you on msn sometime



Ha ha okies Twin, I cant wait lol :


----------



## rossi_mac

evening girls everyone groovy?

Just watched first 2 episodes of inbetweeners series 2 very funny!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening girls everyone groovy?
> 
> Just watched first 2 episodes of inbetweeners series 2 very funny!



Helloooooo Rossi , did you enjoy your lunch ? did you Low Carb it in the end ? ha ha I bet you had something with chips in the end lol  Did you have a cold Lager for me then?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo Rossi , did you enjoy your lunch ? did you Low Carb it in the end ? ha ha I bet you had something with chips in the end lol  Did you have a cold Lager for me then?



I had 2! I went low salad & chicken, but there was a burger & chips to the left of me that I helped out on!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I had 2! I went low salad & chicken, but there was a burger & chips to the left of me that I helped out on!



Tut tut , no will power then Rossi !!!! , I would have eaten the burger without the bun or chips . Salad and Chicken is a good choice though . So you in for another hangover in the morning then?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Tut tut , no will power then Rossi !!!! , I would have eaten the burger without the bun or chips . Salad and Chicken is a good choice though . So you in for another hangover in the morning then?



Naah, only had the 2 and this eve cracked open a bottle of limochello!! From our trip to Italy, when I got back from there the whole D thing started!!

You had a good day ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Naah, only had the 2 and this eve cracked open a bottle of limochello!! From our trip to Italy, when I got back from there the whole D thing started!!
> 
> You had a good day ??



Yes fine thanks sweetie , did 2 hours aerobics earlier so i dont feel so unfit now lol he he it did nearly kill me though , i need to get fitter i think. Searched the house for my passport  cant find it anywhere and ive even been to spidersville looking [ the loft ] i will have to get a replacement i think. bugger. How have you been since your jog/ run/ crawl/ walk earlier ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes fine thanks sweetie , did 2 hours aerobics earlier so i dont feel so unfit now lol he he it did nearly kill me though , i need to get fitter i think. Searched the house for my passport  cant find it anywhere and ive even been to spidersville looking [ the loft ] i will have to get a replacement i think. bugger. How have you been since your jog/ run/ crawl/ walk earlier ?



good actually, obviously I didn't push hard enough!
Anyway you must be fit! A young mid twenties girl like you!?
You got plans going travelling? you sure it's not it the special place you haven't looked yet?

PS Also had low carb tea, salad egg bacon!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> good actually, obviously I didn't push hard enough!
> Anyway you must be fit! A young mid twenties girl like you!?
> You got plans going travelling? you sure it's not it the special place you haven't looked yet?
> 
> PS Also had low carb tea, salad egg bacon!



Ha ha ha well it may well be there , when I think of the place I will have a look  . Well I need my passport for my job as it will involve quite a lot of travels abroad , bugger !!! that will be fun now I'm on Insulin  Woo Well done on the Low Carb evening meal , I'm so proud of you he he .Now if we can just convince a few more people to give it a go that would be good but they are all Carbaholics lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha well it may well be there , when I think of the place I will have a look  . Well I need my passport for my job as it will involve quite a lot of travels abroad , bugger !!! that will be fun now I'm on Insulin  Woo Well done on the Low Carb evening meal , I'm so proud of you he he .Now if we can just convince a few more people to give it a go that would be good but they are all Carbaholics lol



travel ehy! Who's gonna look after your pooch?

I've got a cat on my lap at the mo wanting serious head rubbings!

Oh no moved to near keyboard he might type a message soon!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> travel ehy! Who's gonna look after your pooch?
> 
> I've got a cat on my lap at the mo wanting serious head rubbings!
> 
> Oh no moved to near keyboard he might type a message soon!



aww dont say that I love my little dog !!! he's soo cute . I love cats by the way but I am allergic to them , Mine were retired to the South Downs to my brothers house to catch mice and lay in the sun all day lol. I have a rather large family and extended family so a dog sitter will not be a problem , he will no doubt get spoiled rotten and get fat .Yes my job will involve a bit of travel abroad , plus I need to visit my sister who lives in the States at some point .How many cats do you have ? just the one ,or do I recall you saying two?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> aww dont say that I love my little dog !!! he's soo cute . I love cats by the way but I am allergic to them , Mine were retired to the South Downs to my brothers house to catch mice and lay in the sun all day lol. I have a rather large family and extended family so a dog sitter will not be a problem , he will no doubt get spoiled rotten and get fat .Yes my job will involve a bit of travel abroad , plus I need to visit my sister who lives in the States at some point .How many cats do you have ? just the one ,or do I recall you saying two?



You recall well, 2 it is. They took a while to bond, but they get on well most of the time now!
Had some pals working over in the states till a couple of years ago, it's a good way to visit places for sure, they know the local customs etc...


----------



## rossi_mac

he I'm thinking of having an avatar, what do you reckon I should have? Where did you get your graphic from? Not that it would suit me!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You recall well, 2 it is. They took a while to bond, but they get on well most of the time now!
> Had some pals working over in the states till a couple of years ago, it's a good way to visit places for sure, they know the local customs etc...



Well my two cats are brothers so always got on very well together, hardly any fall outs. My sister lives in New York and has done for several years now , she loves it !!! I on the other hand am very home sick for the South and cant wait to come home , I need Southern people and accents !! Now !! How long have you had your cats then ? Mine are getting quite old now .


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> he I'm thinking of having an avatar, what do you reckon I should have? Where did you get your graphic from? Not that it would suit me!!



Yes get one !! go to www.photobucket.com and look on there , you do not need to join to download stuff so dont bother unless you want to . he he cant wait to see what you get lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well my two cats are brothers so always got on very well together, hardly any fall outs. My sister lives in New York and has done for several years now , she loves it !!! I on the other hand am very home sick for the South and cant wait to come home , I need Southern people and accents !! Now !! How long have you had your cats then ? Mine are getting quite old now .



had 1 since he was a kitten he's now 3 the other she's a rescue cat, had her about 18months, we reckon she's a year younger than him. She's had tough life and can stand up for herself, he's wet behind the ears! but both get on 95% of time and know where home is!

Yeah I think you spent too long up north, has it been 3 years! You may never recover! You may need to go to rehab!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes get one !! go to www.photobucket.com and look on there , you do not need to join to download stuff so dont bother unless you want to . he he cant wait to see what you get lol.



cheers for the link, I'll have a look later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> had 1 since he was a kitten he's now 3 the other she's a rescue cat, had her about 18months, we reckon she's a year younger than him. She's had tough life and can stand up for herself, he's wet behind the ears! but both get on 95% of time and know where home is!
> 
> Yeah I think you spent too long up north, has it been 3 years! You may never recover! You may need to go to rehab!!



Ha ha yes Rehab sounds good to me I think , as you said earlier I do need help for my addiction lol  So are you going to get a graphic for your Avatar or a quote ? there are so many on there it will take you ages to choose , you would be better saving a few to your laptop and then trying a few to see which looks the best , Ive changed mine so many times from graphics to quotes and vice versa . I hope you find a good one that you like .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes Rehab sounds good to me I think , as you said earlier I do need help for my addiction lol  So are you going to get a graphic for your Avatar or a quote ? there are so many on there it will take you ages to choose , you would be better saving a few to your laptop and then trying a few to see which looks the best , Ive changed mine so many times from graphics to quotes and vice versa . I hope you find a good one that you like .



cheers I thought the avatar was the image by your name, but maybe it's the signature too? Anyway I'll sort my "image" out later - or is it too late??

Anyway I'm gonna leave you now, gonna get me some kip.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> cheers I thought the avatar was the image by your name, but maybe it's the signature too? Anyway I'll sort my "image" out later - or is it too late??
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna leave you now, gonna get me some kip.



No the Avatar is the image by your name but you can also have a quote there. ha ha I think your image is ok for now lol  Night xx sleep well


----------



## katie

i felt inspired to get a pic, whilst i was stalking you guys.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i felt inspired to get a pic, whilst i was stalking you guys.



HE HE HE you stalking me Twin ? Well I would say nice pic but you know Northerner will stalk you now dont you lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Actually is it Northerner or Mike who likes Bjork??  I'm doubting it now lol , hey you in stealth mode Twin? he he he


----------



## katie

they both do because they are both super cool!

stealth mode?? lol I dont remember changing it to that but maybe haha


----------



## Tezzz

God Moaning.

Just got back from scaring the public. Lots of hen nights in town tonight. Those women must be *nuts* going out this late at night without a coat or skirt.

Just going to have a quick fag and decaff coffee before I cuddle up to the other half who I can hear snoring from here.


----------



## katie

Goodnight sir!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Tez , Hey you went to work without me !!! i was going to be your clippie !! Busy night then ? 

Hi Twin yes you are in Stealth mode , whah .. you are Invisable !! he he


----------



## Tezzz

I waited for you Addict. Even reminded you at half past three.

Now waiting for the other half to stop snoring....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I waited for you Addict. Even reminded you at half past three.
> 
> Now waiting for the other half to stop snoring....



I know I did see the message but you had already gone without me  Maybe next time then lol . Just give her a nudge and she'll stop  he he , do women snore ? I thought it was more of a guy thing lol pmsl


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Tez , Hey you went to work without me !!! i was going to be your clippie !! Busy night then ?
> 
> Hi Twin yes you are in Stealth mode , whah .. you are Invisable !! he he



oh ok, maybe i changed it when i was drunk?? lol

my christmas tree's delicous: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PolcJd2eh-w


----------



## Tezzz

Women do snore. You should hear my sister. She is really loud. I feel sorry for her partner.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh ok, maybe i changed it when i was drunk?? lol
> 
> my christmas tree's delicous: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PolcJd2eh-w



Ha ha Twin you going GA GA  again lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Women do snore. You should hear my sister. She is really loud. I feel sorry for her partner.



Haha  well I dont snore !! i can guarantee it , I dont sleep he he he 

Men are the worst culprits for snoring


----------



## katie

yep im totally gaga, it's worrying!

I snore a little bit so can comfirm we do indeed snore


----------



## katie

anyone watch BB? cant believe there's sexual activities going on in there already, tut!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep im totally gaga, it's worrying!
> 
> I snore a little bit so can comfirm we do indeed snore



How do you know though if you are sleeping at the time ? Been told ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> How do you know though if you are sleeping at the time ? Been told ?



i asked my ex and he says i snore sometimes, he said i snore badly when ive been drinking haha!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> anyone watch BB? cant believe there's sexual activities going on in there already, tut!



No I hate Big Brother , it such a load of ***** trying to get famous for any reason , not my type of T.V . Give me a live Autopsy or Operation and im hooked though lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i asked my ex and he says i snore sometimes, he said i snore badly when ive been drinking haha!



He he he , does a drunken stupor count though? i think most people would snore in those circumstances lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No I hate Big Brother , it such a load of ***** trying to get famous for any reason , not my type of T.V . Give me a live Autopsy or Operation and im hooked though lol



ah i like it, prefered it at the beginning when it was less about fame though.  did you watch the live operations? that was good tv hehe.



Anne-marie, im thinking of giving up alcohol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> He he he , does a drunken stupor count though? i think most people would snore in those circumstances lol



hahaha ok then, i'll say i dont snore  woo


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right I'm going early tonight people , I am actually feeling quite tired wooo I might get some sleep before 4 am , heres hoping .

Night Twin xx chat soon , oh I did book my HbA1c test ,its on the 17th june .

Night Tez  , catch up with you soon .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right I'm going early tonight people , I am actually feeling quite tired wooo I might get some sleep before 4 am , heres hoping .
> 
> Night Twin xx chat soon , oh I did book my HbA1c test ,its on the 17th june .
> 
> Night Tez  , catch up with you soon .



omg this is amazing, get some sleep while you can 

Well done for booking the test, hope it goes well 

night twin! xxx


----------



## Tezzz

I know if I am snoring because of a sharp pain in my back - dealt by the other half...


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed now. Other half has stopped snoring at last

Good night/morning.


----------



## katie

oh no, im all alone! hehe. see you tomorrow people.


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning People , Well my day is doomed to disaster !!!!! I'm 21.9 today !!!!!! I bloody hate Diabetes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm totally sure I've hypoed in the night and this is the result Arghhhhhhhhh 
I hope you are all having a better day than me !!


----------



## mikep1979

good morning one and all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> good morning one and all



Morning Mike you ok today? how did you get on with the decking yesterday?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Mike you ok today? how did you get on with the decking yesterday?



lol i ditched the decking a went and bought some stuff to lat a patio area instead lol. sold the decking to my mate so i got my money back on it hehehehehehe other than that i got burnt to a crisp yesterday and got more to do out there today lol not to bad in myself tho lol

so how are you???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i ditched the decking a went and bought some stuff to lat a patio area instead lol. sold the decking to my mate so i got my money back on it hehehehehehe other than that i got burnt to a crisp yesterday and got more to do out there today lol not to bad in myself tho lol
> 
> so how are you???



Yeah it was a roaster yesterday!!! too hot for me , all I do in weather like that is moan lol. He he , so a patio now is it ? I do like a patio , some grass is nice as well though. Well I'm totally pi**ed off today !!! I'm 21.9 ouch !!! I've definately hypoed in the night , I've had to have a correction , I cant bloody test much today either as I've only got 3 test strips to last until tomorrow at 1pm , I'm ****** lol . Hey nice weather for patio laying , get some sun block on though !!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah it was a roaster yesterday!!! too hot for me , all I do in weather like that is moan lol. He he , so a patio now is it ? I do like a patio , some grass is nice as well though. Well I'm totally pi**ed off today !!! I'm 21.9 ouch !!! I've definately hypoed in the night , I've had to have a correction , I cant bloody test much today either as I've only got 3 test strips to last until tomorrow at 1pm , I'm ****** lol . Hey nice weather for patio laying , get some sun block on though !!!



lol well i aint having ANY grass lol gonna gravel the rest of it. patio area is 24ft by 14ft so quite big lol

awwww you dont seem to be having a lot of luck with the sugars at the min huni 

lol i will nead to have sunblock on today as i got frazzled yesterday!!!!! hahahahahaha

so what you up to today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i aint having ANY grass lol gonna gravel the rest of it. patio area is 24ft by 14ft so quite big lol
> 
> awwww you dont seem to be having a lot of luck with the sugars at the min huni
> 
> lol i will nead to have sunblock on today as i got frazzled yesterday!!!!! hahahahahaha
> 
> so what you up to today???



He he he yes sun block yourself to the max today I think , its getting hotter out there all ready. I'm just going to be dying on the sofa today feeling sorry for myself I think , drinking gallons of bloody water


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> He he he yes sun block yourself to the max today I think , its getting hotter out there all ready. I'm just going to be dying on the sofa today feeling sorry for myself I think , drinking gallons of bloody water



awwwwwwwwwww poor you


----------



## mikep1979

right well im offski folks. this garden wont finish itself lol

laters all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right well im offski folks. this garden wont finish itself lol
> 
> laters all



Bye !! catch you later , have a good one .


----------



## Steff

hi again all oops i fell asleep on te sofa grrrr x   addict u ok ?


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> right well im offski folks. this garden wont finish itself lol
> 
> laters all



Nice work Mike. I did a bit of decking, a bit of paving, and a bit of loose stones in our garden year before last, decking was the most difficult, but worth it. Good fun too, hands on working the garden, make sure you keep hydrated with lager!


----------



## Steff

lol last times i worked on the garden it consisted of a deck chair a cold lemonade and a good gossip mag


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> i felt inspired to get a pic, whilst i was stalking you guys.



You moved quickly kate, I'm still deliberating on what to go with!


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Morning People , Well my day is doomed to disaster !!!!! I'm 21.9 today !!!!!! I bloody hate Diabetes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm totally sure I've hypoed in the night and this is the result Arghhhhhhhhh
> I hope you are all having a better day than me !!



Good morning gang.

 Addict - let me give you a hug to feel better.....


----------



## Steff

morning tez im away to work now 

catch u all later mwah  x x


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> morning tez im away to work now
> 
> catch u all later mwah  x x


 
Yo! Steff!

You can't use that word beginning with W.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol last times i worked on the garden it consisted of a deck chair a cold lemonade and a good gossip mag



ha ha good one steff i like your thinking


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Good morning gang.
> 
> Addict - let me give you a hug to feel better.....



Awww thanks Tez  that was lovely


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You moved quickly kate, I'm still deliberating on what to go with!



Morning Rossi , you ok today then? did you have a good sleep in the end ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Rossi , you ok today then? did you have a good sleep in the end ?



Morning all, yes good thanks, once the cats stoped playing up. Had to pop out and feed a neighbours cat this morning too. 

You any better this morning? can you go to shops to buy some strips??

PS just realised me cats are 3 & 4 not 2 & 3! As soon as I said it I thought naah thats rubbish!

Might get bikes out in a bit check they work! What a lovely day You up to much


----------



## Tezzz

What a lovely day it looks outside. Just had some kippers for breakfast as a treat.

I don't know if I should treat Ethel (my Ford Escort) to a wash, polish and vacuum or put up the new telly arial.

Decisions decisions....


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> What a lovely day it looks outside. Just had some kippers for breakfast as a treat.
> 
> I don't know if I should treat Ethel (my Ford Escort) to a wash, polish and vacuum or put up the new telly arial.
> 
> Decisions decisions....



don't rush into a decision Tez, have a sit down and think about it


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, yes good thanks, once the cats stoped playing up. Had to pop out and feed a neighbours cat this morning too.



What did you feed the neighbours cat to?


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> don't rush into a decision Tez, have a sit down and think about it



I could take some strips to Addict in Ethel....


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, yes good thanks, once the cats stoped playing up. Had to pop out and feed a neighbours cat this morning too.
> 
> You any better this morning? can you go to shops to buy some strips??
> 
> PS just realised me cats are 3 & 4 not 2 & 3! As soon as I said it I thought naah thats rubbish!
> 
> Might get bikes out in a bit check they work! What a lovely day You up to much



Im having a lazy day i think , feeling sorry for my self lol  hopefully I will be able to do my aerobics in a while without pushing my levels up further . ha ha so you lied then lol , ha ha so are you really only 32 then ?  hey have you been on photobucket yet ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I could take some strips to Addict in Ethel....



He he I bet you could Tez


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> What a lovely day it looks outside. Just had some kippers for breakfast as a treat.
> 
> I don't know if I should treat Ethel (my Ford Escort) to a wash, polish and vacuum or put up the new telly arial.
> 
> Decisions decisions....



Dont rush Tez , deliberate a day or two first ...


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> He he I bet you could Tez



Ethel needs a good run... Trouble is I don't know how far you are from Sunny Brighton...

Seriously will you be OK with 3 strips. Can you get to the chemists and borrow some?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im having a lazy day i think , feeling sorry for my self lol  hopefully I will be able to do my aerobics in a while without pushing my levels up further . ha ha so you lied then lol , ha ha so are you really only 32 then ?  hey have you been on photobucket yet ?



ha ha yes I is 23 I mean 32!

Aerobics pushes your levels up?? He there's no harm in feeling sorry for yurself now and again, just don't make a habit of it, alright!! Had a quick look on photobucket but also skimming through pics on me computer! looking for something a bit random!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Ethel needs a good run... Trouble is I don't know how far you are from Sunny Brighton...
> 
> Seriously will you be OK with 3 strips. Can you get to the chemists and borrow some?



I'm guessing it's a long way but I'm sure Ethel's game...


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> ha ha yes I is 23 I mean 32!
> 
> Aerobics pushes your levels up?? He there's no harm in feeling sorry for yurself now and again, just don't make a habit of it, alright!! Had a quick look on photobucket but also skimming through pics on me computer! looking for something a bit random!



OO NICE i LIKE RANDOM... GO FOR IT !! HE HE I MIGHT CHANGE MINE I THINK ? WHAT TO GO FOR THOUGH?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> OO NICE i LIKE RANDOM... GO FOR IT !! HE HE I MIGHT CHANGE MINE I THINK ? WHAT TO GO FOR THOUGH?



Is yours currently from photobucket? Or fromyour personnel art collection


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Ethel needs a good run... Trouble is I don't know how far you are from Sunny Brighton...
> 
> Seriously will you be OK with 3 strips. Can you get to the chemists and borrow some?



Yes 3 will have to do im affraid , i will have to just try and not OD on insulin as i am unable to test much today  im getting my script tomorrow so i will survive ... is that a song ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I'm guessing it's a long way but I'm sure Ethel's game...



ha ha yes quite a drive as i am in liverpool lol


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> I'm guessing it's a long way but I'm sure Ethel's game...



Her battery needs a good charge as she hasn't been far for ages. I'd put some injector cleaner in the petrol too.

This diabetes malarky means I have to WALK to the W word so it'd be a nice treat for her and Addict.


----------



## Tezzz

Isn't Liverpool on the way to Blackpool? Ethel knows the way to Blackpool.

No Satnav or Maps here. We follow the sun and stars for direction...


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Isn't Liverpool on the way to Blackpool? Ethel knows the way to Blackpool.
> 
> No Satnav or Maps here. We follow the sun and stars for direction...



Good old Ethel, I hate SatNav too I like getting lost!! And finding new longer ways to places I never intended on going to!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Isn't Liverpool on the way to Blackpool? Ethel knows the way to Blackpool.
> 
> No Satnav or Maps here. We follow the sun and stars for direction...



ha ha yes not far from Blackpool , and Manchester. I'm moving back South in the summer though WOOOOOOO Home !!!! yay


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes not far from Blackpool , and Manchester. I'm moving back South in the summer though WOOOOOOO Home !!!! yay



It's the summer now, get down here!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Good old Ethel, I hate SatNav too I like getting lost!! And finding new longer ways to places I never intended on going to!



Yes me too Rossi , hey loving the sig lol ... nice quote , wheres the Avater tho??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> It's the summer now, get down here!



ha ha ok ok !! im on my way lol , give me chance to pack my house up lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes me too Rossi , hey loving the sig lol ... nice quote , wheres the Avater tho??



1 thing at a time, us men can't multi task remember!

I do love that quote too, and agree with it completly!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> 1 thing at a time, us men can't multi task remember!
> 
> I do love that quote too, and agree with it completly!



Ahem .. yes I have noticed you men are unable to multitask !! , us women on the otherhand can do several things at once


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem .. yes I have noticed you men are unable to multitask !! , us women on the otherhand can do several things at once



Well I've got one now, not sold on it to be honest but I'll leave it for a bit.

Anyway I'm off to service my bikes now, the wife was talking about going for a bike ride as the weathers nice!?

Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## sasha1

GOOOOOD  Morning People

How are we all today????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well I've got one now, not sold on it to be honest but I'll leave it for a bit.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to service my bikes now, the wife was talking about going for a bike ride as the weathers nice!?
> 
> Enjoy your day peeps.



Bye Rossi , have a good day !!!!! catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> GOOOOOD  Morning People
> 
> How are we all today????
> 
> Heidi



Helloooooooo Heidi , good to see you back in the thread  you up to much today then?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooo Heidi , good to see you back in the thread  you up to much today then?



Hi Hun
I'm back.......yesssss......Not sure how long for with this crap computer pile of s****...
Not up 2 much...nath got his mate here....full day xbox session...lol
What you up 2????
Heidi


----------



## Steff

hey sasha x 
hello AM got into work and they had been a power cut ohh dear unfortunetly it was sorted out x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun
> I'm back.......yesssss......Not sure how long for with this crap computer pile of s****...
> Not up 2 much...nath got his mate here....full day xbox session...lol
> What you up 2????
> Heidi



hi , im just lazing aroung on the sofa at the moment , waiting  a while then 2 hours of aerobics , if i can be bothered lol  Hey at least he is spending time doing normal teenage lad stuff lol, thats good . 


Hellooooooo steff , ive left you an offline msg by the way lol.


----------



## Steff

lol thx will get later hun xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Heid and Steff.

What's up with the pooter Heidi? Can't your Nathan fix it. I'm always reminded that if in doubt ask a teenager.


----------



## Steff

heya im off agen i only pop on wen im snacking lol 

byeeee xx


----------



## Tezzz

Just going to toodle down to the shop to get something for din dins before the other half returns from the W word.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> heya im off agen i only pop on wen im snacking lol
> 
> byeeee xx



Okies steff bye xx catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Just going to toodle down to the shop to get something for din dins before the other half returns from the W word.



What you going to get then Tez ? something Carb free? did you read the Low Carb thread yesterday?


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Hi Heid and Steff.
> 
> What's up with the pooter Heidi? Can't your Nathan fix it. I'm always reminded that if in doubt ask a teenager.




Hiya...Steff, AM n Tez

The computer is well and truely past is use by date...need to get on ebay..me thinks....Last time Nathan was near the computer and taking it apart he was having a bad hypo...and looking for his toast.....Bless

Heidi


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> What you going to get then Tez ? something Carb free? did you read the Low Carb thread yesterday?



I haven't decided yet. Just sent the other half a text with a "what do you want from the shops?" question.

I couldn't find the low carb thread... must try harder. I'd like to give it a go as long as I don't turn into a bunny wabbit.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya...Steff, AM n Tez
> 
> The computer is well and truely past is use by date...need to get on ebay..me thinks....Last time Nathan was near the computer and taking it apart he was having a bad hypo...and looking for his toast.....Bless
> 
> Heidi



Aww bles him , Ive done some crazy hypo stuff though , I broke my brand new microwave door because I couldnt remember how to open it grrr I just hit it with a hammer and smashed the glass door to pieces he he . I have now put all tools away in the shed out of the reach of hypo hands


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I haven't decided yet. Just sent the other half a text with a "what do you want from the shops?" question.
> 
> I couldn't find the low carb thread... must try harder. I'd like to give it a go as long as I don't turn into a bunny wabbit.



ha ha you wont turn in to a rabbit lol , i live on protein lol , lots of it . its on the general board , page 4 i think.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww bles him , Ive done some crazy hypo stuff though , I broke my brand new microwave door because I couldnt remember how to open it grrr I just hit it with a hammer and smashed the glass door to pieces he he . I have now put all tools away in the shed out of the reach of hypo hands



Aye he does some bizzare things...buttered kitchen roll and his hand, convinced he is going for a bus at 1.30 in the morning, told me I was trying to poison him...not to mention the out bursts of tourettes...lol
Thats good all tools out of reach

Heidi


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hiya...Steff, AM n Tez
> 
> The computer is well and truely past is use by date...need to get on ebay..me thinks....Last time Nathan was near the computer and taking it apart he was having a bad hypo...and looking for his toast.....Bless
> 
> Heidi



Well the other half's computer got very slooooowww.....

So I put some more memory in it. The difference between 1 gig and 2 gigs of memory is breathtaking. 

Seriously the other half thought it was a new motherboard and other gubbins inside.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aye he does some bizzare things...buttered kitchen roll and his hand, convinced he is going for a bus at 1.30 in the morning, told me I was trying to poison him...not to mention the out bursts of tourettes...lol
> Thats good all tools out of reach
> 
> Heidi



Oh god ! I get hypo tourettes lol he he he , and i dont swear usually , I also get HOT and strip off lol , thankfully this has only happened in the house so far not the street


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww bles him , Ive done some crazy hypo stuff though , I broke my brand new microwave door because I couldnt remember how to open it grrr I just hit it with a hammer and smashed the glass door to pieces he he . I have now put all tools away in the shed out of the reach of hypo hands


 

Good afternoon everyone!

AM you're mad - I've never done anything too silly while having a hypo, well, not that I can remember 

Been told about a few things, but can't remember so it clearly wasn't me they were talking about or they were making it up! 

Hope you're all havig a good day?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Well the other half's computer got very slooooowww.....
> 
> So I put some more memory in it. The difference between 1 gig and 2 gigs of memory is breathtaking.
> 
> Seriously the other half thought it was a new motherboard and other gubbins inside.



My laptop is speedy again now ive got rid of all the viruses it had and changed my security . its fastttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh god ! I get hypo tourettes lol he he he , and i dont swear usually , I also get HOT and strip off lol , thankfully this has only happened in the house so far not the street


 
Oooh did someone say AM was stripping off?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> AM you're mad - I've never done anything too silly while having a hypo, well, not that I can remember
> 
> Been told about a few things, but can't remember so it clearly wasn't me they were talking about or they were making it up!
> 
> Hope you're all havig a good day?



Hi David , yes fine now thanks , how are you on this glorious sunny day? hows my friend Brucie??  Ha ha that was just one example of hypo madness David , I'm not sure if the other stories I have been told are true so choose not to believe them [phew]


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> My laptop is speedy again now ive got rid of all the viruses it had and changed my security . its fastttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


 

Mines fine, 4GB RAM, don't load much junk on it, keep it up to date, especially good old AVG and away it goes, shame its Vista....

I think MS were trying for a Bisto moment, but rather than 'ohhhhh Bisto!' they and we got 'aaaaaargh Vista!'


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Oooh did someone say AM was stripping off?



NOOOOOOO , TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT AGAIN DAVID !!!! TUT TUT


----------



## sasha1

Hi David...
How you doing????

AM.....bless...stripping off,  my friend has done that a couple of times once not in the house though....

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi David...
> How you doing????
> 
> AM.....bless...stripping off,  my friend has done that a couple of times once not in the house though....
> 
> Heidi



ha ha ha that is one of my biggest worries , i get so hot i get naked and dont want to be doing that in asda lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi David , yes fine now thanks , how are you on this glorious sunny day? hows my friend Brucie?? Ha ha that was just one example of hypo madness David , I'm not sure if the other stories I have been told are true so choose not to believe them [phew]


 

Hi Anne-marie,

We're fine, just going to pop out and choose a few treats for while he's away... 23 hours time he'll be at 'the acadamy for dogs really trying to impress their owners, so they don't get sent away again'...

Talk about creeping, he's been a reformed character since he got home.

Mind you, 16 weeks without him. Gulp! 

Ah, only examples, surely there must be some photographic evidence? Someone tried to me with me, and ended up minus their camera. Have also sacked a couple of people for telling me my levels weren't right.

One got their job back and a letter from me, the other didn't


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha that is one of my biggest worries , i get so hot i get naked and dont want to be doing that in asda lol


 

Morrisons were cool about it, they dropped the charges of indecent exposure on lack of evidence


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hi Anne-marie,
> 
> We're fine, just going to pop out and choose a few treats for while he's away... 23 hours time he'll be at 'the acadamy for dogs really trying to impress their owners, so they don't get sent away again'...
> 
> Talk about creeping, he's been a reformed character since he got home.
> 
> Mind you, 16 weeks without him. Gulp!
> 
> Ah, only examples, surely there must be some photographic evidence? Someone tried to me with me, and ended up minus their camera. Have also sacked a couple of people for telling me my levels weren't right.
> 
> One got their job back and a letter from me, the other didn't





16 weeks nooooo that is so long to be without him sob sob . yes ive been caught out with friends with cameras before , b******s !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Morrisons were cool about it, they dropped the charges of indecent exposure on lack of evidence



he he he i might actually get served quicker lol  Wheres my mate Heidi gone ???? Come back Heidi !!! now!!!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> 16 weeks nooooo that is so long to be without him sob sob . yes ive been caught out with friends with cameras before , b******s !!


 
Yep, going to struggle I think, he on the otherhand probably won't miss I'm not there... he's stretched full out on the sofa, just working out where we're off walking to today. As usual, not suggestions from him, although, Pampered Pets and Pets At Home both got strong wags of the tail!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> he he he i might actually get served quicker lol  Wheres my mate Heidi gone ???? Come back Heidi !!! now!!!


 
Don't loose your purse though or your car keys - you need somewhere to clip them too!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha that is one of my biggest worries , i get so hot i get naked and dont want to be doing that in asda lol




Nathan has had hypo tourettes in asda...lol...never seen so mant horrified faces....hahaha


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Nathan has had hypo tourettes in asda...lol...never seen so mant horrified faces....hahaha


 

But was it the fact he was in Asda that brought it on? Or was it his levels were so low?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Nathan has had hypo tourettes in asda...lol...never seen so mant horrified faces....hahaha



he he he he oh well ****them Heidi who cares what people think .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Don't loose your purse though or your car keys - you need somewhere to clip them too!



yes good point david , but i always leave my tassels on so ill clip them to those


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes good point david , but i always leave my tassels on so ill clip them to those


 
Yeah, well its my excuse as to why I have the piercing


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Yeah, well its my excuse as to why I have the piercing



Ahem piercing ?? you didnt admit that in the piercing thread Mr !!!!!! but i seem to remember everyone wanting to know where mine was !!!!!


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> But was it the fact he was in Asda that brought it on? Or was it his levels were so low?



Oh it was deffo the blood sugars......besides nath likes asda....he gets treats..haha..realises I'm stressed and will say yes to just about anything he wants....haha


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem piercing ?? you didnt admit that in the piercing thread Mr !!!!!! but i seem to remember everyone wanting to know where mine was !!!!!


 
I didn't recall you had one Miss!


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Oh it was deffo the blood sugars......besides nath likes asda....he gets treats..haha..realises I'm stressed and will say yes to just about anything he wants....haha


 
Poor lad, for his blood sugars, but shouldn't take advantage of his poor mother...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I didn't recall you had one Miss!



tut tut bad memory then , yes i did admit to piercing


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Poor lad, for his blood sugars, but shouldn't take advantage of his poor mother...



Nath gets what nath wants..within reason...he does save his money up but if he short of some for a game..he picks this moment to ask...lol...beside he knows if I got it he can have it..lol


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Nathan has had hypo tourettes in asda...lol...never seen so mant horrified faces....hahaha



What a brill place to go hypo. Just think of all that free Lucozade and chocolate they can give you...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> tut tut bad memory then , yes i did admit to piercing


 
Senior moment or the excitement got the better of me


----------



## Einstein

brightontez said:


> What a brill place to go hypo. Just think of all that free Lucozade and chocolate they can give you...


 
What is it about Lucozade and chocolate? YUK, YUK... but I like your thinking


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> Nath gets what nath wants..within reason...he does save his money up but if he short of some for a game..he picks this moment to ask...lol...beside he knows if I got it he can have it..lol


 
Good that he has to save and work towards it though


----------



## insulinaddict09

right all you lovely people im going for a while my friend is here to talk babies [shes pregnant] my laptop can also cool down for a while me thinks  back later , be good while im gone !!


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh god ! I get hypo tourettes lol he he he , and i dont swear usually , I also get HOT and strip off lol , thankfully this has only happened in the house so far not the street



I don't need an excuse to strip off in the house... I just *go for it.*

The old dear across the road has learnt to not look though my window in case she gets an eyeful. I'm not on the ground floor thankfully.


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Good that he has to save and work towards it though



He has learnt been taught to save...he has a little paper round on sun morning..just an hour or so....get a tenner for it..I give him a weekly allowance and his nana gives him acouple of quid a week...He on a nice lttle earner..


----------



## Tezzz

Einstein said:


> What is it about Lucozade and chocolate? YUK, YUK... but I like your thinking



I agree about the YUK. 

The other half (bless) put a bottle of Lucozade and some chocolate in the fridge in case I get a Hypo. Better check the use by dates as they haven't been touched.


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> He has learnt been taught to save...he has a little paper round on sun morning..just an hour or so....get a tenner for it..I give him a weekly allowance and his nana gives him acouple of quid a week...He on a nice lttle earner..



I used to have a paper round every day when I was in care. 

Did 3 rounds on Sundays just to keep out of the boarding school and the other lads couldn't bother to get up. 

Used to beat the newsagent to his shop, take what papers I needed off the step and get stuck in. He used to leave a list of changes to the round on a bit of paper under the mat. 

Those were the days. I was partly paid in cigarettes and the difference he would keep till I needed the cash.


----------



## Einstein

brightontez said:


> I don't need an excuse to strip off in the house... I just *go for it.*
> 
> The old dear across the road has learnt to not look though my window in case she gets an eyeful. I'm not on the ground floor thankfully.


 
Same here, saves the environment, less dirty clothes, less water and detergent to wash them... oops I'm sounding like the green crusader now 

I put high fences around the garden, the excuse was Bruce - but don't think he can clear 6'6" 

If they look in, then they shouldn't complain at what they see!


----------



## Einstein

brightontez said:


> I used to have a paper round every day when I was in care.
> 
> Did 3 rounds on Sundays just to keep out of the boarding school and the other lads couldn't bother to get up.
> 
> Used to beat the newsagent to his shop, take what papers I needed off the step and get stuck in. He used to leave a list of changes to the round on a bit of paper under the mat.
> 
> Those were the days. I was partly paid in cigarettes and the difference he would keep till I needed the cash.


 
Sounds like a great scheme! Of course now, they're not allowed to do more than a set number of hours a week and can't  start the round before some stupid time...

Never harmed us, as you said, used to be good money, mind you with the size of the Saturday and Sunday papers today, I'm glad I don't do them now! I'd need the boot of my Mercedes estate just to put 50 houses papers in! Nevermind those old orange shoulder bags


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> Sounds like a great scheme! Of course now, they're not allowed to do more than a set number of hours a week and can't  start the round before some stupid time...
> 
> Never harmed us, as you said, used to be good money, mind you with the size of the Saturday and Sunday papers today, I'm glad I don't do them now! I'd need the boot of my Mercedes estate just to put 50 houses papers in! Nevermind those old orange shoulder bags



They dont have the orange shoulder bags now for the weekend papers...they get trollies...lol


----------



## Einstein

sasha1 said:


> They dont have the orange shoulder bags now for the weekend papers...they get trollies...lol


 
WHAT!  Or the rich ones get their daddy to drive them


----------



## sasha1

Einstein said:


> WHAT!  Or the rich ones get their daddy to drive them



Yeah they huge and a bright flourescent...haha...Nath love that look...haha


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> They dont have the orange shoulder bags now for the weekend papers...they get trollies...lol



Said in the welsh accent of Windsor Davies Sargent Major Shut Up from It' Ain't Half Hot Mum... (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YSgy_KyHOc look at about 2m30s for him to say SHUT UP"

"Bleedin Poofs"


----------



## rossi_mac

Go Andy Go Andy


----------



## Steff

afternoon all thats me in early yayyyy allok? x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello People , I hope you are ok this afternoon ??


----------



## Steff

heya AM u ok xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> heya AM u ok xxxx



Hi Steff , You had a good day then ? you in early from work? I'm ok thanks just a bit sick today ,  I might go for a while and come back later . Bye for now , i'll message you later if I'm online . Bye x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Go Andy Go Andy



Hi Rossi , who is Andy ???


----------



## Steff

yeah hun was in early , i will catch u later then i will be be about after 6 x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Rossi , who is Andy ???



Mr Murray just won Queens, first brit since 1938!!!

Hope you feeling better. I'm off outside now chat laters


----------



## Tezzz

You about Einstein? Need to pick your brains.....


----------



## Steff

blimey andy murray won ! good on him


----------



## Tezzz

Won what?

Football? Is anyone playing today?


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> blimey andy murray won ! good on him



defo, he looked a bit nervous mind, he hasn't got a chance at wimbledon. Not that I don't want him to win mind.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Won what?
> 
> Football? Is anyone playing today?



Tennis mate, Queens, not much footie now.


----------



## Steff

fed cup starts bbc3 later


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> fed cup starts bbc3 later



cheers steff didn't know the beeb where showing that.


----------



## Steff

yea k.o is 7.30 new zealand spain x


----------



## mikep1979

Come On Spain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

agreed mike 


right catch u all later tea is calling x mwah


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Anyone coming out to play ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Anyone coming out to play ?



Maybe depends wether you gonna call me someones side kick again!!

only joshing, how you been today, I got my bike working and clean, first time in about 5 years!!!! Now got to work on wife's bike, shouldn't take as long as her's is newer.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Maybe depends wether you gonna call me someones side kick again!!
> 
> only joshing, how you been today, I got my bike working and clean, first time in about 5 years!!!! Now got to work on wife's bike, shouldn't take as long as her's is newer.



Ok then Rossi , I'll say sorry then  I'm fine now thanks , so I see you have been in my Low Carb thread then ? you seriously thinking about cutting down then?


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry about the tennis. 

Sorry I didn't mean to ignore you all. 

Been fiddling with the Jukebox and got it working again.

Now I can control it from any computer

Now the other half is dragging me down the pub...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Sorry about the tennis.
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean to ignore you all.
> 
> Been fiddling with the Jukebox and got it working again.
> 
> Now I can control it from any computer
> 
> Now the other half is dragging me down the pub...



Hey lucky you !! have a Vodka for me please , or a Cold Lager mmm , What music do you have on your jukebox ? ....


----------



## Steff

lol @dragging lucky you


----------



## sasha1

Helllllooooooo...

Hows everyone doing?????.....Been a gorgeous day up here again....has summer returned????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol @dragging lucky you



ha ha ha yes isnt he !!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Helllllooooooo...
> 
> Hows everyone doing?????.....Been a gorgeous day up here again....has summer returned????
> 
> Heidi



Helloooooo Heidi , you and Nath ok ?


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Helllllooooooo...
> 
> Hows everyone doing?????.....Been a gorgeous day up here again....has summer returned????
> 
> Heidi



Yeah summer baby! but how long will it last ??


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey lucky you !! have a Vodka for me please , or a Cold Lager mmm , What music do you have on your jukebox ? ....



I'll have a lager for you.

At the moment  Kate Bush - WOW is playing.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo Heidi , you and Nath ok ?




Aye me and nath spot on hun thanks....How you doing???
Heidi


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok then Rossi , I'll say sorry then  I'm fine now thanks , so I see you have been in my Low Carb thread then ? you seriously thinking about cutting down then?



Now worries addict. I am thinking about it but you all do stress how everyone is different, but I may add up my weekly intake and see what it is then maybe try a set amount a day or week or something!?

I do love a cheese omlete and salad, that has to be low carb, and I have that at least once a week, this may be easier than I thought!

hey when you go out on the sauce I guess you don't have chips on way home to soak the booze up???


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah summer baby! but how long will it last ??




Hiya ross

Hopefully till the start of October...now that would be nice....just what we all need...

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Now worries addict. I am thinking about it but you all do stress how everyone is different, but I may add up my weekly intake and see what it is then maybe try a set amount a day or week or something!?
> 
> I do love a cheese omlete and salad, that has to be low carb, and I have that at least once a week, this may be easier than I thought!
> 
> hey when you go out on the sauce I guess you don't have chips on way home to soak the booze up???



Ha ha ha no chips for me after a night out, unless Im hypo of course . I do eat a lot of omlettes , with cheese , mushroom , bacon, onion , you can put anything in them really Mmmm I love them . Yes the adding up your weekly intake of Carbs is a good idea , I think you will be quite shocked how many you do actually consume in a week or even just a few days  If you need to know anything just ask and either myself or dodger will be pleased to help as much as we can .


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aye me and nath spot on hun thanks....How you doing???
> Heidi



Hi Sweetie , I'm fine thanks , Im a bit p***** off that I cant test until 10pm when I take my Levemir though , I have to save the other strip for in the morning. I hate not knowing if I'm high , low or inbetween arghhhh  I'm glad you are both ok , you been annoying the neighbours again then?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sweetie , I'm fine thanks , Im a bit p***** off that I cant test until 10pm when I take my Levemir though , I have to save the other strip for in the morning. I hate not knowing if I'm high , low or inbetween arghhhh  I'm glad you are both ok , you been annoying the neighbours again then?




Aw hun.... What strips do you use??????....
Certainly have Eminem  been blasted out today.....
Just nearly done misel a mischief running upstairs..thinking nath was having a do...only to find he was freaking out cause there was a bee in his bedroom....omg...never seen such a drama..you would think it was gonna eat him...
Oh mi mate coming down soon...he gonna trim mi blinds...haha
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aw hun.... What strips do you use??????....
> Certainly have Eminem  been blasted out today.....
> Just nearly done misel a mischief running upstairs..thinking nath was having a do...only to find he was freaking out cause there was a bee in his bedroom....omg...never seen such a drama..you would think it was gonna eat him...
> Oh mi mate coming down soon...he gonna trim mi blinds...haha
> Heidi



Ahem ... trim your blinds eh? snigger snigger , Ive never heard it called that before  Ha what is it with guys and insects , they are such babies pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aw hun.... What strips do you use??????....
> Certainly have Eminem  been blasted out today.....
> Just nearly done misel a mischief running upstairs..thinking nath was having a do...only to find he was freaking out cause there was a bee in his bedroom....omg...never seen such a drama..you would think it was gonna eat him...
> Oh mi mate coming down soon...he gonna trim mi blinds...haha
> Heidi



Ooops sorry I use an Optium Xceed , a Nano , and I have  a Contour , no strips for any of them though so sod all use really lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem ... trim your blinds eh? snigger snigger , Ive never heard it called that before  Ha what is it with guys and insects , they are such babies pmsl



Honestly never heard trim mi blinds...haha..no seriously that is what he doing..lol.. Oh nath should be on the stage...he drama..with a capital D...bless...he funny with it though

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Honestly never heard trim mi blinds...haha..no seriously that is what he doing..lol.. Oh nath should be on the stage...he drama..with a capital D...bless...he funny with it though
> 
> Heidi



Ha ha I bet lol , ..... Um I'm sure Ive got some blinds that may need a trim  

Guys and bugs eh ?.. they are so funny , saying that Im a screamer if I see a 

spider lol  snakes and rodents are no problem though .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha I bet lol , ..... Um I'm sure Ive got some blinds that may need a trim
> 
> Guys and bugs eh ?.. they are so funny , saying that Im a screamer if I see a
> 
> spider lol  snakes and rodents are no problem though .



Ah but guess what he an aussie..with tatts..no hair...and teaches karate and akido....hehehe
Oh and an ex...but we good mates

Heidi


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Ah but guess what he an aussie..with tatts..no hair...and teaches karate and akido....hehehe
> Oh and an ex...but we good mates
> 
> Heidi



Nice ... em.. no hair.. shaved or bald ?  Fit then lol , all that exersise ?


Hello Steff you ok then? 

WOOOO IVE HIT MY 3000 POSTS YAY


----------



## Steff

yayyyy well done you xx 

im fine thanks hun u


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yayyyy well done you xx
> 
> im fine thanks hun u



Thanks Steff xxx 


NORTHERNER !!!!!! WHERES MY TROPHY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

ohh fiddlesticks i tryed to give you a congrats but wont let me post the piccie lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh fiddlesticks i tryed to give you a congrats but wont let me post the piccie lol x



Awwww thanks sweetie xxxx have you been able to log on to MSN ? I cant log on , it keeps telling me im not conected to the internet and i so am grrrr , Blooody thing


----------



## Steff

yeah im in now sweetie no probs xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all

The other half and I are back from the pub. I lost the argument so it's curry tonight. 

Me wonders if there's a low carb recipe.

I want to break free is on the jukebox.


----------



## Steff

ooo i had fish and peas yummy , im watching the footy now x


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi all
> 
> The other half and I are back from the pub. I lost the argument so it's curry tonight.
> 
> Me wonders if there's a low carb recipe.
> 
> I want to break free is on the jukebox.



Hey good song choice Tez !!!!!


----------



## Steff

well wife swap is on now god tele is really bad


----------



## sasha1

Good evening peeps

How we all doing

Heidi


----------



## Steff

evening heidi hows you x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening heidi hows you x



Hiya steff,

Aye we good thanks..how you doing..how newcastle has it been nice weather over there today????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All , everyone ok then ?


----------



## Steff

very nice hun came in from work and went in the garden only to be interuppted  by next doors rowing lol, i can get that in my house did not need to hear the neighbours as well


----------



## Steff

ahh AM what happened to msn hun lol


----------



## sasha1

Hi AM

Hows you?????

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> very nice hun came in from work and went in the garden only to be interuppted  by next doors rowing lol, i can get that in my house did not need to hear the neighbours as well



Was it a good row the neighbours were having????....theres a couple in my street at it all the time....chucking stuff out the windows and a kinds....haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Girls , yes Im fine thanks  yeah I know Steff , pain isnt it lol . You ok Heidi ? Hey still no Trophy from Northerner then , tut tut


----------



## Steff

it was over her telling him she wanted to go out for a change she felt like a glorified babysitter ,,ooohh thing is these are usually really good i think abit of drink might have been involved x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Girls , yes Im fine thanks  yeah I know Steff , pain isnt it lol . You ok Heidi ? Hey still no Trophy from Northerner then , tut tut



man free zone!!!!!! ohh for how long lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> it was over her telling him she wanted to go out for a change she felt like a glorified babysitter ,,ooohh thing is these are usually really good i think abit of drink might have been involved x



Bless her...Its the blokes fault..hehehe...
These to argue for days at a time, then 1 knicked, then a load of drama, then get out next day,  the street heres them making up...


----------



## sasha1

Hiya AM,

Yeah sound as hun 

Heidi


----------



## Steff

@ heres them making up , could be your very own soap hun ,


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah good point Steff where are all the men tonight ??? hiding do you think , all talk as usual , they must be scared as us girls are out in force tonight lol


----------



## Steff

Yes Cmon Men Of Duk Come Out Of Hiding !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Yes Cmon Men Of Duk Come Out Of Hiding !!



Yes You Bunch of Chickens !!!!!


----------



## Steff

it gets to sunday hun and they cant hack it , been such a busy weekend for them none are willing to come on and make us happy lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> it gets to sunday hun and they cant hack it , been such a busy weekend for them none are willing to come on and make us happy lol



ha ha they are such a bunch of girls lol pmsl , we need some real men who can handle us  wheres Heidi gone lol ?


----------



## Steff

pass hun maybe pooter being a shit again x


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

how is everyone this evening???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening all
> 
> how is everyone this evening???



Evening Mikey , you ok then , still glowing then?


----------



## Steff

evening fine how are you , we have jus been saying this has been a girl zone for over an hour now to long


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Mikey , you ok then , still glowing then?



lol yeah im fine and nah not to bad. going a bit brown now lol

hows you huni??


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> evening fine how are you , we have jus been saying this has been a girl zone for over an hour now to long



well there is at least one man here now


----------



## Steff

phew is  all i can say


----------



## mikep1979

so whats everyone been up to today??


----------



## Steff

god feels like its going to be a very muggy night again , no sleep for me then arghh


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> so whats everyone been up to today??



went to work after falling asleep on the sofa and nearly being late , got home to find a whole load of ironing waiting for me


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> went to work after falling asleep on the sofa and nearly being late , got home to find a whole load of ironing waiting for me



so same old same old


----------



## Steff

afraid so , if i didnt iron i dont even think my lad would care his uniform was all creased


----------



## mikep1979

well probably not


----------



## Steff

very low on numbers 2night


----------



## mikep1979

yeah so it seems.

well i will be bowing out in a min to as i have another long day tomorrow.

laters


----------



## Steff

bye nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

Have all you lightweights gone and left me then ??


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Have all you lightweights gone and left me then ??



well im here if you will have me hahahaha xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well im here if you will have me hahahaha xxxx



Well i dont usually like girls but on this occasion i will make an exception  to the rule  we are a man free zone it seems steff.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well i dont usually like girls but on this occasion i will make an exception  to the rule  we are a man free zone it seems steff.



lol im honured x


----------



## Tezzz

Well it's time to go to bed. Eating that curry was hard work - bit well done to say the least.

Got to be up at 4am. People need getting to work or back from the all night pub.

See you peeps tomorrow after work.

Goodnight.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Well it's time to go to bed. Eating that curry was hard work - bit well done to say the least.
> 
> Got to be up at 4am. People need getting to work or back from the all night pub.
> 
> See you peeps tomorrow after work.
> 
> Goodnight.



aww goodnight tez catch you 2morro


----------



## Einstein

Good evening Steff, is it just you and I or is there anyone else here?


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> Good evening Steff, is it just you and I or is there anyone else here?



whooooooooooo 1 to 1 hun haha x


----------



## Steff

nighty night one and all x x xsleep well


----------



## rossi_mac

It's all so quiet...

Well I feel good just had a shave and a bath, after a 6 mile bike ride, first time I've had the bikes out in nigh on 5 years!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> It's all so quiet...
> 
> Well I feel good just had a shave and a bath, after a 6 mile bike ride, first time I've had the bikes out in nigh on 5 years!!



Shhhh whats all that noise ???? oh its you rossi !!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhh whats all that noise ???? oh its you rossi !!



hey well done on hitting 3K!  I wreckon you should have a different title at say 5k or 10k? Not long ehy!


How you been this eve, did you test earlier good or bad?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> hey well done on hitting 3K!  I wreckon you should have a different title at say 5k or 10k? Not long ehy!
> 
> 
> How you been this eve, did you test earlier good or bad?



18+  at 10pm so ive corrected , 1 strip left for the morning now . how did the pizza and wii go?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> 18+ at 10pm so ive corrected , 1 strip left for the morning now . how did the pizza and wii go?


 
Hey IA, congrats on the 3K!!

Pizza and Wii not eating pizza while on the fit eh?

You can look like a right plonker on one of those


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> 18+  at 10pm so ive corrected , 1 strip left for the morning now . how did the pizza and wii go?



Thats tomorrow night!!! Just been for a bike ride, first in 5 years! my legs don't feel too bad!!

not so bad 18+ how you feel?? make sure you get a job lot in tomorrow.


----------



## rossi_mac

Einstein said:


> Hey IA, congrats on the 3K!!
> 
> Pizza and Wii not eating pizza while on the fit eh?
> 
> You can look like a right plonker on one of those



you got a wii Einstein ? I've never done the wii fit, don't fancy forking out 70notes for a start!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Thanks for that David , im still waiting for my trophy from Northerner though


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> you got a wii Einstein ? I've never done the wii fit, don't fancy forking out 70notes for a start!


 
Hi, I have a wii, not the fit, but my partners kids have one - watch it though EVERYONE can see your weight... blinkin thing was faulty of course, came up one at a time please, not coach loads!

Great fun and the shaddow boxing for three hours makes your shoulders know you've worked


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks for that David , im still waiting for my trophy from Northerner though


 
Ah, they are soo rare, he's probably taking his time polishing it for you, he knows that if you can't see your perfect reflection in it, you'll be upset and rightly so.


----------



## rossi_mac

Einstein said:


> Hi, I have a wii, not the fit, but my partners kids have one - watch it though EVERYONE can see your weight... blinkin thing was faulty of course, came up one at a time please, not coach loads!
> 
> Great fun and the shaddow boxing for three hours makes your shoulders know you've worked



The cheek of it!

Yeah the boxing is good fun, makes be sweat like a .... though!


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> The cheek of it!
> 
> Yeah the boxing is good fun, makes be sweat like a .... though!


 
It's really quite a clever system - if you think about it, with the boxing and the wii fit you probably save that money in gym membership fees in a few months and you can look like a prat in the privacy of your own home!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Thats tomorrow night!!! Just been for a bike ride, first in 5 years! my legs don't feel too bad!!
> 
> not so bad 18+ how you feel?? make sure you get a job lot in tomorrow.



Oh right sorry I misunderstood earlier then , must be because im running highs . Ive got a script to collect at lunchtime so I will have plenty. So how are you feeling more like ... first in 5 years and still standing ? Bravo !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ah, they are soo rare, he's probably taking his time polishing it for you, he knows that if you can't see your perfect reflection in it, you'll be upset and rightly so.



ha ha keep the compliments flowing ... im having a bad day and need some cheering up


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh right sorry I misunderstood earlier then , must be because im running highs . Ive got a script to collect at lunchtime so I will have plenty. So how are you feeling more like ... first in 5 years and still standing ? Bravo !!


 

I need to find some new exercise now my exercise regime is going away tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh right sorry I misunderstood earlier then , must be because im running highs . Ive got a script to collect at lunchtime so I will have plenty. So how are you feeling more like ... first in 5 years and still standing ? Bravo !!



fit as a fiddle, and gonna get fitter, soon I'll be like a 29 year old!!

Anyway of to get me some kip, sleep well all.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha keep the compliments flowing ... im having a bad day and need some cheering up


 
Why whats up Anne-marie?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> fit as a fiddle, and gonna get fitter, soon I'll be like a 29 year old!!
> 
> Anyway of to get me some kip, sleep well all.



night rossi , sleep well , hey get any younger and you'll be the same age as me lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> night rossi , sleep well , hey get any younger and you'll be the same age as me lol


 
Rub it in why don't you!


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> fit as a fiddle, and gonna get fitter, soon I'll be like a 29 year old!!
> 
> Anyway of to get me some kip, sleep well all.


 
Night, not going to be far off, need to get some sleep, long hard day tomorrow.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Why whats up Anne-marie?



Oh nothing much just the usual . Bad day , I hate diabebtes , I hate my life , type of stuff . I'm ok now , I've had a moan to a friend who is a good listener . Ive snapped out of it now .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh nothing much just the usual . Bad day , I hate diabebtes , I hate my life , type of stuff . I'm ok now , I've had a moan to a friend who is a good listener . Ive snapped out of it now .


 
Good, well we all have days like that, glad there was a good ear there for you!

On that note, I am off to my pit.

Probably won't be around much tomorrow.

Nite nite, Anne-marie
D


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Good, well we all have days like that, glad there was a good ear there for you!
> 
> On that note, I am off to my pit.
> 
> Probably won't be around much tomorrow.
> 
> Nite nite, Anne-marie
> D



Goodnight David , sleep well chat soon


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> evening all


 
Evening Mike,

Good night Mike, just switching the lights off! 

Chat another time.


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Evening Mike,
> 
> Good night Mike, just switching the lights off!
> 
> Chat another time.



lol alright and night mate


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening all



Evening Mike you ok then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Mike you ok then?



lol yeah im okies huni. just knackered due to shifting more sand and stuff lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah im okies huni. just knackered due to shifting more sand and stuff lol



have you checked your levels and eaten the dreaded carbs ??? make sure you dont hypo in the night


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> have you checked your levels and eaten the dreaded carbs ??? make sure you dont hypo in the night



lol yeah i checked and had some food. i dont really hypo in the night lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i checked and had some food. i dont really hypo in the night lol



Glad to hear it . Well Im spending the night with Darren Hayes , he's serenading me now ... mmmm he's so hot !!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Glad to hear it . Well Im spending the night with Darren Hayes , he's serenading me now ... mmmm he's so hot !!!!!!!!



lol i dont mind his music but he is sooooo never gonna be into you like that *sorry* lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i dont mind his music but he is sooooo never gonna be into you like that *sorry* lol



Noooo dont say that , I'm so in love with him , truly madly deeply


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Noooo dont say that , I'm so in love with him , truly madly deeply



did you know you loved him before you met him??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> did you know you loved him before you met him??? lol



Yes ... from the moment I first saw him he had my heart forever , I just need him to " hold me " now for my life to be complete .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes ... from the moment I first saw him he had my heart forever , I just need him to " hold me " now for my life to be complete .



lol sweet hehehehehe


----------



## katie

hello my loves (lol).  Are you talking about darren hayes?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hello my loves (lol).  Are you talking about darren hayes?



lol yeah she still thinks she has a chance with him hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello my loves (lol).  Are you talking about darren hayes?



Yes Twin I'm in love with him


----------



## katie

haha, somehow i dont think he likes ladies...


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> haha, somehow i dont think he likes ladies...



it is what i keep telling her, but she just wont listen. and she has the cheek to tell us that kate bush isnt nice looking!!!


----------



## katie

omg he is so gay! sorry anne-marie


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha, somehow i dont think he likes ladies...



Noooo Shhhhhh if i dont hear / see it , it isnt true lol , hes sooooo hot !!!! and I love his voice ... ive got him blasting through head phones now , wow i'll bathe with him in the sea lol mmm gorgeous !!!


----------



## mikep1979

yeah huni but he wont bathe with you in the sea lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah huni but he wont bathe with you in the sea lol



Oh well i'll settle for ******* him then lol  and get a shower when i get home lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well i'll settle for ******* him then lol  and get a shower when i get home lol



NEVER GONNA HAPPEN CHICK!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> NEVER GONNA HAPPEN CHICK!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehe



Noooo my shit life is defo over then lol  Why are all the guys i like attatched , gay or not interested lol .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Noooo my shit life is defo over then lol  Why are all the guys i like attatched , gay or not interested lol .



awww never mind


----------



## katie

aww dont worry AM, you can do so much better than that high-pitched ladyboy


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> aww dont worry AM, you can do so much better than that high-pitched ladyboy



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> aww dont worry AM, you can do so much better than that high-pitched ladyboy



BOO HOO HOO , I dont want to though . I like pretty boys , with good bodies , he he he its just  what i go for


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> BOO HOO HOO , I dont want to though . I like pretty boys , with good bodies , he he he its just  what i go for



lol unfortunatly he aint in to ladies huni (women/females)


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol unfortunatly he aint in to ladies huni (women/females)



What a bloody crying shame though , I'm so in to him . He is perfect , looks , body , the whole deal , and he can sing .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> What a bloody crying shame though , I'm so in to him . He is perfect , looks , body , the whole deal , and he can sing .



lol well never mind. you'll just have to have me instead huni


----------



## katie

> Hayes started coming out as gay to friends and the head of his label, Sony in the early 2000s.[7] He entered into a civil partnership with his boyfriend of two years, Richard Cullen, on 19 June 2006 in London.[8][9] Though public speculation about his sexual orientation had been present throughout his career, he is famous for keeping his personal life private.[




hehehe!

goodnight guys xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehehe!
> 
> goodnight guys xxx



Meanie Twin !!!! I still love him though xx


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hehehe!
> 
> goodnight guys xxx



night huni 


well im off to bed to now. night all 

laters x


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> night huni
> 
> 
> well im off to bed to now. night all
> 
> laters x



night mike  take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Night / Morning All xx catch you all later


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx



Morning Steff , hey are you turning in to an insomniac? you are on here earlier and earlier , we do shift work us two lol pmsl


----------



## Steff

pmsll yes i woke to a flaminh headache hun at 6 grr x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsll yes i woke to a flaminh headache hun at 6 grr x



ARGGH Yes I know the feeling


----------



## katie

morning guys. im soooooooooo tired  3 hours sleep


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> morning guys. im soooooooooo tired  3 hours sleep



Well I think I did better than you then Twin, I went to sleep at 3.30 til 6.50 so more sleep than you , Im totally ****** today though , I need some sleep!!!! I cant sleep in the day tho grrr Are you in work later then ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I think I did better than you then Twin, I went to sleep at 3.30 til 6.50 so more sleep than you , Im totally ****** today though , I need some sleep!!!! I cant sleep in the day tho grrr Are you in work later then ?



if i was home i'd fall asleep on the sofa straight away hehe.  im at work now, but dont have to start till 9 so im just drinking as much coffee as possible and having some breakfast


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> if i was home i'd fall asleep on the sofa straight away hehe.  im at work now, but dont have to start till 9 so im just drinking as much coffee as possible and having some breakfast



Ha ha Mmmmmmm  Coffee , I live on the stuff lol  I wish I could sleep in the day , Im out shopping in a while so I will have to down lots of coffee and shake myself lol . Yeah thanks for the quote lastnight Twin !!!! grrr I still love him though


----------



## katie

Yeah me too, coffee is the best!

haha sorry, i found it really funny because I didnt even know he was gay, i just guessed because err he seems gay  so at first it said he was married and i was like  but of course they got divorced and now he is out of the closet and married to a man   Im glad you still love him lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah me too, coffee is the best!
> 
> haha sorry, i found it really funny because I didnt even know he was gay, i just guessed because err he seems gay  so at first it said he was married and i was like but of course they got divorced and now he is out of the closet and married to a man   Im glad you still love him lol



ha ha yes hes still the one for me , hes singing to me now actually mmm , what a crying shame hes gay though lol , hes gorgeous !!!  Yes Coffee is better than drugs lol he he ..... re one of our previous convos  sorry Northerner , I couldnt resist


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes hes still the one for me , hes singing to me now actually mmm , what a crying shame hes gay though lol , hes gorgeous !!!  Yes Coffee is better than drugs lol he he ..... re one of our previous convos  sorry Northerner , I couldnt resist



Well im thinking of giving up alcohol and taking up drugs, what do you think? lol

Anyone that good looking has to be gay!

Right I have to go to work now, so i'll check back later about the drugs thing haha, see you later xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Well im thinking of giving up alcohol and taking up drugs, what do you think? lol
> 
> Anyone that good looking has to be gay!
> 
> Right I have to go to work now, so i'll check back later about the drugs thing haha, see you later xx



Okies Twin have a good one xxx As for the drugs.. well I am already an Insulin addict lol , whats another addiction between friends eh?


----------



## mikep1979

morning all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all



Morning mike , you ok today? you gardening again then? im out shopping in a while


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning mike , you ok today? you gardening again then? im out shopping in a while



lol nope not gardening till later when it gets a bit cooler. looking at house websites at the min lol


----------



## Steff

good morning again one and all x


----------



## mikep1979

morning steff


----------



## Steff

hi mike how are you


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hi mike how are you



im not to bad bit blah like but never mind


----------



## Steff

yes i jus had an experience and a half sum 1 tryed to pince my handbag in all places of mothercare


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes i jus had an experience and a half sum 1 tryed to pince my handbag in all places of mothercare



wow did they catch them??


----------



## Steff

yes a man with his wife out shopping grabbed him by the leg and security from the town centre got him he was about 17 he broke my bag buy hay it can be replaced


----------



## Donald

Are you ok hope you gave as good as you got.

Donald


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes a man with his wife out shopping grabbed him by the leg and security from the town centre got him he was about 17 he broke my bag buy hay it can be replaced



yeah it can but it must have shook you up a little


----------



## Steff

yes i was just in shock tbh he cud not of been after much only 22 quid on me my fone was in my pocket and my purse in my jeans lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes i was just in shock tbh he cud not of been after much only 22 quid on me my fone was in my pocket and my purse in my jeans lol



well i would have smacked the little f***er in the head lol


----------



## Steff

lol im just to weak to do all that , this guy was the brave one i thanked him and took him and his partner to starbucks


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol im just to weak to do all that , this guy was the brave one i thanked him and took him and his partner to starbucks



lol i tought my o/h some nice moves to deal with t**ts like that. best one is to get your keys in you hand and then shove the point into his ribs or neck

really hurts and will send most blokes to the floor


----------



## Steff

bloody hell my keys was in the bag as well , i know nothing altho this kinda thing dont happen everyday


----------



## mikep1979

keys are weapon in the right hands and should always be kept where you can reach them easily lol


----------



## Steff

lol ty i shall bare that im mind , hopefully i wont be in this situation again like x


----------



## Steff

ello anybody about ? x
x
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ello anybody about ? x
> x
> x



Only for a second then Im out the door till later , catch you then Steff , bye x


Heidi , hello when you come on , i hope you and Nath are both ok today


----------



## runner

steff09 said:


> yes a man with his wife out shopping grabbed him by the leg and security from the town centre got him he was about 17 he broke my bag buy hay it can be replaced



Steff, hope you're OK. Good on the man and his wife.  sorry to hear your bag's broken.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon , I hope you are all well , how are you feeling now Steff? 

Hello to the rest of you !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey addict how you feeling today you got your strips??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey addict how you feeling today you got your strips??



Hi Rossi , Im fine thanks babe , yes Ive got them now and done a correction dose  How are you today then ? ok I hope ?


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah not too bad, not sure at the mo! isn't the D game great fun!
Anyway off to bro's tonight for wii & pizza so can't be bad, think I'm a bit low at the mo though, body a bit shakey, I'll have a test in a bit.

You at work? Or are you studying I forgot!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yeah not too bad, not sure at the mo! isn't the D game great fun!
> Anyway off to bro's tonight for wii & pizza so can't be bad, think I'm a bit low at the mo though, body a bit shakey, I'll have a test in a bit.
> 
> You at work? Or are you studying I forgot!!



Yes you need to check your levels then you do sound as if you are low, check now !!!!! Hey I hope you enjoy your pizza and wii , let me know if you survive it in one piece lol  I'm a lady of leisure at the moment until my job starts , hence the amount of time I spend chatting to you guys


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes you need to check your levels then you do sound as if you are low, check now !!!!! Hey I hope you enjoy your pizza and wii , let me know if you survive it in one piece lol  I'm a lady of leisure at the moment until my job starts , hence the amount of time I spend chatting to you guys



It all makes sense now!! I thought you had a easy going boss!

I work for myself so no worries there, unless lots of work on!

I tested five two, quite low for me!

you mentioned correction dose, what do you calc that as, is it any diff to when you eat carbs, just like to know as I had a bad day last week and was wondering what others do.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> It all makes sense now!! I thought you had a easy going boss!
> 
> I work for myself so no worries there, unless lots of work on!
> 
> I tested five two, quite low for me!
> 
> you mentioned correction dose, what do you calc that as, is it any diff to when you eat carbs, just like to know as I had a bad day last week and was wondering what others do.



Hi babe , well a correction dose is different for each of us as some of us still may be producing some insulin or have a higher tolerance to insulin than others . for me each one unit of insulin will bring my levels down by 2 , so i see what i want to be approx and inject that amount of insulin.


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers,

I realise we're all different, just trying to understand my crazy day last week.

Thanks.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers,
> 
> I realise we're all different, just trying to understand my crazy day last week.
> 
> Thanks.



No problem , next time you have a day like that practise and see how much each unit will bring you down , It is handy to know just incase one day you get a major Hyper high and need to correct. Are you feeling better now ? i used to feel Hypo when i dropped below 6 because I was so used to being constantly in the 20's . I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> No problem , next time you have a day like that practise and see how much each unit will bring you down , It is handy to know just incase one day you get a major Hyper high and need to correct. Are you feeling better now ? i used to feel Hypo when i dropped below 6 because I was so used to being constantly in the 20's . I hope you feel better soon .



Yeah I normally eat to many sweets to correct, and then am really high, vicious circle as you know!

Better now thanks, I haven't been in 20's for a while, generally good, sometimes in teens, but I'm just having trouble working out ratios at the mo!
I'm thinking my levemir dose is too high but I wake up good between 6-8! I dunno might go see nursey!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I normally eat to many sweets to correct, and then am really high, vicious circle as you know!
> 
> Better now thanks, I haven't been in 20's for a while, generally good, sometimes in teens, but I'm just having trouble working out ratios at the mo!
> I'm thinking my levemir dose is too high but I wake up good between 6-8! I dunno might go see nursey!



Ha ha ha good idea Rossi , a brilliant excuse for getting fussed over by a woman in uniform


----------



## Steff

hi everyone mwah just saying helloooo i will be bk after 7 hope your well AM mike rossi heidi tez spirit x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi everyone mwah just saying helloooo i will be bk after 7 hope your well AM mike rossi heidi tez spirit x



hi steff yes im fine . ill be about somewhere lol , track me down lol


----------



## Steff

evening peeps xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> evening peeps xxx



Evening back Steff, my word I feel stuffed, just back from wii & pizza with my bro! You had a good day, did I read that you got your bag snatched!? Bummer, hope you okay.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All .... everyone ok????


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All .... everyone ok????



not bad, feel as high as a kite but only at 8's, pizza not as good as it used to be!! 

Anyone around??


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> not bad, feel as high as a kite but only at 8's, pizza not as good as it used to be!!
> 
> Anyone around??



yeah im here lurking lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> not bad, feel as high as a kite but only at 8's, pizza not as good as it used to be!!
> 
> Anyone around??



Hi Rossi I'm here lurking , hey Im glad you ahd a nice evening and survived to wii and pizza  Ahem... no congrats from you in my 3000posts thread then I see , sob sob  what do you do for a living then Rossi ?.. you did say you were the boss lol


----------



## Steff

hi all xx  wats happening


----------



## mikep1979

not much.watched usa nearly do italy in the confed cup lol


----------



## Steff

was it a close match then , i see spain had a good win last night


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hiya Steff, Mike , Rossi , so shall we cause some havoc then kids ??? he he he , im in one of those moods  brb , just got to put my neighbours lights on , im house sitting , fancy a party hehe


----------



## Steff

kk lolol ,, yes plenty of cold beers im feeling nawty


----------



## mikep1979

lol italy won 2-1 and usa had a man sent ofdf but italy should have had one off to. really a shite match ehehehehehehe

yeah spain was good but i didnt see it all. what was the final score???


lol a-m i am up for a party as long as you provide the beer hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> kk lolol ,, yes plenty of cold beers im feeling nawty



Ooer ... me too lol..... ohhh boys!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

final score was 5-0 lol

eeeekkkkkkkkkk AM where?? ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol italy won 2-1 and usa had a man sent ofdf but italy should have had one off to. really a shite match ehehehehehehe
> 
> yeah spain was good but i didnt see it all. what was the final score???
> 
> 
> lol a-m i am up for a party as long as you provide the beer hehehehehe



OKIES WOOO NO PROBLEM... I FEEL LIKE HAVING A FEW


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> OKIES WOOO NO PROBLEM... I FEEL LIKE HAVING A FEW



lol i have just polished off a ?50 bottle of wine so i am half cut anyway hehehehe (only kiddin about being half cut) lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> final score was 5-0 lol
> 
> eeeekkkkkkkkkk AM where?? ha



Hello .... im still here.... skulking .... up to no good lol


----------



## Steff

lol i cant get on msn arghhhhhhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i cant get on msn arghhhhhhh



Why... whats up ? is it the same problem i had lastnight????


----------



## Steff

gawd knows cannot connect at this time or sumit like that lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> gawd knows cannot connect at this time or sumit like that lol



mine did that lastweek , i waited a bit then tried again and it worked . try again in a while xx you ok ?


----------



## Steff

yup im fine , keep having hot sweats gotta go in garden every half hour or so lol , are yu ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup im fine , keep having hot sweats gotta go in garden every half hour or so lol , are yu ok



yes im fine thanks , ive been in to the 20's earlier because id run out of atrips but ive corrected , im in the 8's now thank **** lol, headaches gone now.
I get the sweats when im high or when in hypo lol , its a bloody pain grrr we lost Rossi somewhere lol , slacker


----------



## Steff

oh f*** well these are uncomfy i am sat fanning myself with a beer mat ha


----------



## mikep1979

i am sat with a nice cold stella right now lol


----------



## Steff

lucky bludy stella i say


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> oh f*** well these are uncomfy i am sat fanning myself with a beer mat ha



ha ha ha pmsl @ fanning with a beer mat lol , where  did you get a bloody beer mat lol hehehehe


----------



## Steff

just sat here hun for ages use it to rest coffees on , 

im in msn at last hun btw


----------



## mikep1979

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice and cold stella hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

wish i was ffs this last flush been going 20 mins


----------



## mikep1979

i have about 40 more in the fridge hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

big load you got there blimey


----------



## mikep1979

i have on eof them little beer fridges you can buy. mines a stella one and it sits next to my reclining chair lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl very nice


----------



## mikep1979

sure is. alll i do when i need a cold beer is reach to the side of me and get one lol


----------



## Steff

thats the way to do it


----------



## katie

hello everyone xx


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hello everyone xx



hello sweetie  xx


----------



## katie

hey mike, how's it going?  xx


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hey mike, how's it going?  xx



not to bad sweetie  

you???  xx


----------



## katie

im ok thanks, far too awake now, oops.

where's AM and steff??


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> im ok thanks, far too awake now, oops.
> 
> where's AM and steff??



am is on facebook with her new beau (dunno who it is like) and steff has gone to bed i think


lol well it will be that big nap you had lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> am is on facebook with her new beau (dunno who it is like) and steff has gone to bed i think
> 
> 
> lol well it will be that big nap you had lol



oh, probably another 18 year old 

Yeah maybe the big nap wasnt a good idea lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> oh, probably another 18 year old
> 
> Yeah maybe the big nap wasnt a good idea lol



lol i have no idea at all lol.

well id say do the exercise video to tire you out but it is a tad late to do things like that lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh, probably another 18 year old
> 
> Yeah maybe the big nap wasnt a good idea lol




HAHAHA NOPE 25 ACTUALLY , SO THERE !!!!


----------



## katie

sorry twin haha.

urgh i should be in bed, but jeremy kyle is on so....

haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sorry twin haha.
> 
> urgh i should be in bed, but jeremy kyle is on so....
> 
> haha



ha ha ha its ok twin as its you i will let it go , just this once


----------



## Tezzz

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go....


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all, did you have a good party last night?? 

I felt right odd after a large dominos meat feast, still odd now!!

Anyway off to work , chat later, hope boss is understanding this morning, yeah I'm sure he is, he's a nice guy!!


----------



## Steff

morning rossi have a gd day x


----------



## Steff

AM im sending out a search party for you are you ok xxxxx


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> AM im sending out a search party for you are you ok xxxxx



Well, if you need any volunteers let me know! I thought maybe she was avoiding me lol


----------



## Steff

no idea but the fact she aint here worries m unless all these late nights have caught up with her


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> no idea but the fact she aint here worries m unless all these late nights have caught up with her



Hopefully thats all it is, as worries me too x Have e-mailed her but no reply there either


----------



## Steff

same as emailed her about an hour ago 
nevermind just have to put up with me in meantime


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> same as emailed her about an hour ago
> nevermind just have to put up with me in meantime



Thought it was more like you put up with me lol


----------



## Steff

i'll talk to any one thats my trouble lol


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> i'll talk to any one thats my trouble lol



Thanks, I appreciate it lol


----------



## Steff

thats ok , i'll be a good substitue


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> thats ok , i'll be a good substitue



Am sure you will lol


----------



## Steff

i behave though


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> i behave though



Is that with regards to your diabetes? I behave in all other ways


----------



## Steff

ohh erm erm yes thats what i meant


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> ohh erm erm yes thats what i meant



Is that your nose growing lol I am sure thats what you meant, cos I couldn't work out any other meaning that would relate to me lol


----------



## Steff

as long as its only my nose growing , lol mr innocent aint you


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> as long as its only my nose growing , lol mr innocent aint you



Of course I am, young, sweet and innocent lol


----------



## Steff

i would'nt know about the young or sweet but you aint innocent


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> i would'nt know about the young or sweet but you aint innocent



Ok, so am not young, I try to be sweet (I eat enough chocolate) but how do you know that I'm not innocent lol


----------



## Steff

i can just tell lol , dont mention choccie grr i will be str8 off here and in the biscuit tin lol


----------



## Steff

right im away to get some milk and top up for fone back in 10 minutes


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> right im away to get some milk and top up for fone back in 10 minutes



Catch you later x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Gasman1975 said:


> Well, if you need any volunteers let me know! I thought maybe she was avoiding me lol



Helloooooo I'm here  I turn my back for two minutes and look what happens eh ? search partys etc pmsl I thought id have a rest and let all you lot catch me up a little with your posting hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

You need to be gone a bit longer than that!

Mind you steff will be up with you soon if you start sleeping!

pmsl?? Obviously an old man question whats it stand for, also whats klkl??

You good though?


----------



## Tezzz

Hi everyone, what a day. 

The sun came out whilst driving the mobile greenhouse. Bleeding window wouldn't open coz the catch was stuck. Nearly melted with the heat. Drank loads of water and BG lower than normal. 

So when I came off duty I had a mini milk from the paper shop and ate it very slowly.

Rant over - how's everyone else coping with the sun?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You need to be gone a bit longer than that!
> 
> Mind you steff will be up with you soon if you start sleeping!
> 
> pmsl?? Obviously an old man question whats it stand for, also whats klkl??
> 
> You good though?



ha ha hi Rossi  if you could see how many pms and emails i have had since signing in you would see it was a virtual search party lol 

pmls , means p***ing myself laughing


----------



## rossi_mac

thats what i thought but wondered what the last s was for!

anyway lots on at work (ish) chat later

hey you've clearly got a large fan base! I think steff was on her way round!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi everyone, what a day.
> 
> The sun came out whilst driving the mobile greenhouse. Bleeding window wouldn't open coz the catch was stuck. Nearly melted with the heat. Drank loads of water and BG lower than normal.
> 
> So when I came off duty I had a mini milk from the paper shop and ate it very slowly.
> 
> Rant over - how's everyone else coping with the sun?



hi Tez  you ok now then? if anything heat seems to higher my bloods . It is bloody hot though today. hey did you not need me to clippie for you today then ??


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi Tez  you ok now then? if anything heat seems to higher my bloods . It is bloody hot though today. hey did you not need me to clippie for you today then ??



Yes, I am recovering after a cold shower. I didn't have a lot to eat today as I skipped breakfast rushing around in a flap after letting the alarm snooze and being late. The bad cook in the canteen was on so I only had some cereal for lunch thinking I would have something from the paper shop to munch on but got asked to do something else at short notice (they were in the sh*t) so no time to get to the paper shop.

Re being my clippie today - I thought you would be tired as you were up quite late. I don't think earlies are your thing. Or am I wrong?

What about tomorrow? Up at 4am again....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes, I am recovering after a cold shower. I didn't have a lot to eat today as I skipped breakfast rushing around in a flap after letting the alarm snooze and being late. The bad cook in the canteen was on so I only had some cereal for lunch thinking I would have something from the paper shop to munch on but got asked to do something else at short notice (they were in the sh*t) so no time to get to the paper shop.
> 
> Re being my clippie today - I thought you would be tired as you were up quite late. I don't think earlies are your thing. Or am I wrong?
> 
> What about tomorrow? Up at 4am again....



Hey naughty naughty , you must make sure you eat or as least take some food with you to work !!! Hey im always up early Tez , i was up chatting to katie till 3.15 this morning and then went to bed until 7 am , so earlys are no problem lol .


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey naughty naughty , you must make sure you eat or as least take some food with you to work !!! Hey im always up early Tez , i was up chatting to katie till 3.15 this morning and then went to bed until 7 am , so earlys are no problem lol .



I've slapped my wrist for you (gently as I'm not into M&S).

I'm usually very good about food. One is allowed to have the odd scatterbrain moment or two. 

If I really thought my BG was crashing below 5 I would test and if lower than 4.2 take some glucotabs and get on the radio for assistance. Luckily the 2nd half was only one rounder and there are lots of shops on my route. 

I'm on Metformin so the experts say I can't Hypo.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I've slapped my wrist for you (gently as I'm not into M&S).
> 
> I'm usually very good about food. One is allowed to have the odd scatterbrain moment or two.
> 
> If I really thought my BG was crashing below 5 I would test and if lower than 4.2 take some glucotabs and get on the radio for assistance. Luckily the 2nd half was only one rounder and there are lots of shops on my route.
> 
> I'm on Metformin so the experts say I can't Hypo.



if you are only on metformin you cant hypo , but you can still feel the symptoms if you get low levels , you wont go unconcious like a type 1 would though but you would feel very ill. if you are on other meds you can hypo i think.


----------



## Steff

addict hun u ok xxxxxx


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> addict hun u ok xxxxxx



Addicted to what Steff?

I've just put Foreigner "I want to know what love is on the Jukebox" and turned it up a bit so the other half appeared. Then we had a cuddle Ahhh


----------



## Tezzz

Addict you're absoloutely spot on. I know when my BG is below 5 and when it's approaching 4. I haven't passed out yet.

I think I'll stick another song on the jukebox and have another test e poos. Err 4.7.

I chose Alannah Myles - Black Velvet


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> addict hun u ok xxxxxx



yes babe thanks xxxx my search party tracked me down lol  I was just a little ill this morning and went to bed just after 7am , im ok now though. you ok today? still got the headache ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict you're absoloutely spot on. I know when my BG is below 5 and when it's approaching 4. I haven't passed out yet.
> 
> I think I'll stick another song on the jukebox and have another test e poos. Err 4.7.
> 
> I chose Alannah Myles - Black Velvet



Good music choices there Tez , I like old stuff. Yes you will still get the symptoms but without the nasty hit the floor side effect us type 1's get. you do still need to treat it the same way though and have sugar/carbs .


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## Tezzz

The thing is nobody has told me how low is dangerous/unhealthy for a Type 2 diabetic.

My doctor is happy with anything below 6.5 pre meal. To be quite honest I get rather pi**ed off with all this trying to stay in balance sometimes. 

Not depressed - you know like you've just missed a bus and have to wait 20 minutes for the next one type of pi**ed off.

I may not be online for a few hours... My turn to light the cauldron. (Cook).


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Mike. Got the Linux going yet. I've got to dash and cook so might not be around for a few hours.


----------



## mikep1979

brightontez said:


> Hi Mike. Got the Linux going yet. I've got to dash and cook so might not be around for a few hours.



lol i got it working on the beast machine but not on the laptop lol


well i hope you are having something nice mate so enjoy


----------



## Steff

hi there all hey addict u gettin my pms i sent you 1 and mike did u get mine as well? im fine ty hun yes i been askin in here and heidi to see if uw as ok xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening people , all ok this evening ? any signs of steff , heidi and the gang ?


----------



## Steff

hey im here but not for  long had my say n then was gone lolol


i will be back in next 30 mins hun and on msn to x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi there all hey addict u gettin my pms i sent you 1 and mike did u get mine as well? im fine ty hun yes i been askin in here and heidi to see if uw as ok xx



hi steff, no pms from you lol , just heidi and andy , when did you send it ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey im here but not for  long had my say n then was gone lolol
> 
> 
> i will be back in next 30 mins hun and on msn to x



okies will catch you in a bit then ok


----------



## Steff

well  sent u one same time as andy xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well  sent u one same time as andy xx



No just checked , only a few from Heidi and Andy , none from you  Was is urgent , is everything ok? try pming me again... Oh and ive had a couple from Munjeeta. Are you ok ?????????????


----------



## Steff

yes it was me asking where u was i was worrying lol 

will jus try sending you one now ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooo, I've got my HbA1c in the morning and I'm scared to death... I hate needles ...... I want to run away


----------



## Steff

well hun fingers crossed what time is it ? my tip is just chat as much as poss the to nurse thats how i do it the words just come out cause of my nerves my mind is taking off the needle cause im concentrating on her convo lol


----------



## Steff

are you feeling better then earlier xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> are you feeling better then earlier xx




yes thanks im fine now , just a little tired , and achey , i only did an hours aerobics today i was too knackered lol i was panting like a ... whatever ...


----------



## Steff

lolol i try my best between 1 and 2 o clock to do light exercise i tryed coleen nolan out on the pc her work out dvd and it was real good


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol i try my best between 1 and 2 o clock to do light exercise i tryed coleen nolan out on the pc her work out dvd and it was real good





Mines the Aeroburn ministry of sound one , its good but it F**** you up . its quite gruelling .


----------



## Steff

god im watching a film on 1 with  sharon stone ,  they just brutally killed a fella in a bath


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god im watching a film on 1 with  sharon stone ,  they just brutally killed a fella in a bath



Ewwww ive not had the tv on all day , im a music girl lol , MSN is saying you are offline ... i left a msg


----------



## Steff

just said hello im guna sign off here now and have 10 mins in MSN 

catch you tomrrow but in abit in msn lol xxxx


----------



## sweetsatin

Omg o clock morning all


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Omg o clock morning all



helloooooooooo Anita you ok sweetie ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Night / Morning all , I'm out most of today so will catch you all later , no need for a search party today though 

Im having my HbA1c in the morning ..... Oh Nooooo it will be bad arghhh


----------



## Steff

good morning all x x

everyone ok


----------



## katie

Hello everyone.

Hi steff, not too bad thanks, how's you? xx


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Night / Morning all , I'm out most of today so will catch you all later , no need for a search party today though
> 
> Im having my HbA1c in the morning ..... Oh Nooooo it will be bad arghhh



Hope it goes well anne-marie, whatever it comes out as, remember it's a starting point and you're already making changes to improve things with your low-carbing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## katie

Yeah goodluck AM! I guess you have to wait a couple of weeks for results - we will all cross our fingers for you


----------



## runner

Mornin' hope you're all OK.  Good luck Anne-Marie, had my test yesterday and got a horrible feeling it's till gonna be over 7...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Hope it goes well anne-marie, whatever it comes out as, remember it's a starting point and you're already making changes to improve things with your low-carbing. Fingers crossed!



Morning All , thank you for all the well wishes  Unfortunately I was hypo and 4am this morning !!  I have to re-book as she wants the full works while she has me there and wouldnt just do the HbA1c , even though that is the most important one as my last one was last feb grrrrrr Bl**dy woman , she must be related to "OUR NURSE " me thinks . I'm not a happy bunny today and now it is bouncing down with rain and Im supposed to be going shopping !!!!!! Right.... rant over ... he he he


----------



## Steff

good morning all 

oops sorry to hear that AM have u rebooked appt then xx

hi katie not to bad thanks off to work soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all
> 
> oops sorry to hear that AM have u rebooked appt then xx
> 
> hi katie not to bad thanks off to work soon



Going in tomorrow to re-book it grrrr


----------



## Steff

what an annoyance for you 
right i best go now back laters xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> what an annoyance for you
> right i best go now back laters xxx





ha ha ha yes very annoying lol ,  catch you later then bye xxx


----------



## mikep1979

morning all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all



Morning Mike hows the Collar Bone ??? are you in a lot of pain with it or still high on Morphine lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol i am still flying with the birds hehehehehehehehe

collarbone is still naffed but heck it should be right in a few weeks lol

hows you today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i am still flying with the birds hehehehehehehehe
> 
> collarbone is still naffed but heck it should be right in a few weeks lol
> 
> hows you today??



Yes not too bad thanks , better shape than you by the sounds of it , although the Morphine sounds good lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes not too bad thanks , better shape than you by the sounds of it , although the Morphine sounds good lol



lol well i t is good stuff!!!! just dont drink on it unless you like the feeling of being really hyper hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

helloo anyobdy there just stopping off for my lunch tuna salad with pitta , all ok? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i t is good stuff!!!! just dont drink on it unless you like the feeling of being really hyper hehehehehehehehe



Hahaha been there done that and got the t-shirt lol , I had it when I broke my wrist lol, good stuff lol  try it with some vodka lol , that'll take the edge off


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha been there done that and got the t-shirt lol , I had it when I broke my wrist lol, good stuff lol  try it with some vodka lol , that'll take the edge off



sorry but vodka makes me sick and i do mean sick lol

hello steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry but vodka makes me sick and i do mean sick lol
> 
> hello steff


Oh okies then stick to Guiness  Mmmm love the stuff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Steffi you here ????? stop lurking and come out lol


----------



## mikep1979

right well i am off to get ready to go out.


laters all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right well i am off to get ready to go out.
> 
> 
> laters all



Catch you later then mike ,I hope it goes well


----------



## mikep1979

lol okies huni. oh and tell katie to clear her inbox lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol okies huni. oh and tell katie to clear her inbox lol



Ha ha ha okies will tell her , catch you later


----------



## sweetsatin

Hi Addict sorry to hear you had a hypo this am, hope you feel better now tho
Don't forget to re book another appt


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Hi Addict sorry to hear you had a hypo this am, hope you feel better now tho
> Don't forget to re book another appt



Thanks Anita , Im fine now , I have to go back in the morning and re-book the test. Hey you were up late/ early this morning , do you work shifts ? I did answer you but I think you had already gone


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks Anita , Im fine now , I have to go back in the morning and re-book the test. Hey you were up late/ early this morning , do you work shifts ? I did answer you but I think you had already gone



Hi 
Sorry i felt ill so tryed to get some sleep, i was also feeling hungry but darn't eat as my Bg's were 6.4
glad your feeling better


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Hi
> Sorry i felt ill so tryed to get some sleep, i was also feeling hungry but darn't eat as my Bg's were 6.4
> glad your feeling better



hehehehe , if my bloods were 6.4 I would class that as a good blood lol  Sorry to hear you were poorly I hope you are feeling better now. What happened over "The Magazine " incident by the way ... all sorted ?


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe , if my bloods were 6.4 I would class that as a good blood lol  Sorry to hear you were poorly I hope you are feeling better now. What happened over "The Magazine " incident by the way ... all sorted ?



Feel better than i did thx.
Lol not been back to work since then hehe...I'm at the other home this week ..No i don't work shifts anymore, can't be dooing it been there got the t shirt


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## mikep1979

well i guess no one is chatting tonight so i will say laters now and be gone

ta ta


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well i guess no one is chatting tonight so i will say laters now and be gone
> 
> ta ta



Hi Mike Im here , you ok ? silly question I know but how did it go today? i hope you are ok


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew.

Aaaarrgghhhh I love phoning orange helpdesk! I spoke to Mary last night, and Peter tonight (my arse!) still they are friendly and have nearly sorted me out, and just realised they talk slowly as it's ?4 a minute!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Mike Im here , you ok ? silly question I know but how did it go today? i hope you are ok



i couldnt stand all those little b******s standing round and talking like they really cared. kinda go to me so i had to leave. took my grandad (dads dad) to one of my old haunts and had a few quiet pints with him. it so fucking hard. didnt realise till today just how much i miss him.


----------



## mikep1979

well folks i cant be arsed tonight so im going. if im back on tomorrow then i may be in a better mood if not then later y'all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i couldnt stand all those little b******s standing round and talking like they really cared. kinda go to me so i had to leave. took my grandad (dads dad) to one of my old haunts and had a few quiet pints with him. it so fucking hard. didnt realise till today just how much i miss him.



Im so sorry Mike   At least you and your grandfather got to spend some quality time together . Yes it does tend to hit you on a day like this how much we miss our loved ones . If you need to talk you know where I am . 



Hell Rossi , you ok today then, hows your evil dicator boss today lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well folks i cant be arsed tonight so im going. if im back on tomorrow then i may be in a better mood if not then later y'all



Ok mike , take care .


----------



## runner

mikep1979 said:


> i couldnt stand all those little b******s standing round and talking like they really cared. kinda go to me so i had to leave. took my grandad (dads dad) to one of my old haunts and had a few quiet pints with him. it so fucking hard. didnt realise till today just how much i miss him.



Hi Mike, sorry you had a difficult day.  It hits you like that sometimes, happy memories one day and a yearning to see them again the next.  Glad you managed to share a quiet pint with your grandad. One day at a time eh?


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> well folks i cant be arsed tonight so im going. if im back on tomorrow then i may be in a better mood if not then later y'all



Hope you feel better soon mike.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hell Rossi , you ok today then, hows your evil dicator boss today lol



Not bad today thanks spent this afternoon in a loft space that no ones be in for a generation, I came out covered in dust like I'd been down the mines! Had a bit of a cough too.  Arrggghh that boss, not worth worrying about!

You been busy today, or just the usual?

I fancy a beer shall I?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hope you feel better soon mike.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad today thanks spent this afternoon in a loft space that no ones be in for a generation, I came out covered in dust like I'd been down the mines! Had a bit of a cough too.  Arrggghh that boss, not worth worrying about!
> 
> You been busy today, or just the usual?
> 
> I fancy a beer shall I?



Ummm A Beer ? tough one .... YES !!!! go for it lol , I'm having a Coffee , not quite in the same league I know !! I hope you enjoy it . Just the usual for me really I'm affraid , nothing exciting . As for your boss, I dont know how you put up with him lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummm A Beer ? tough one .... YES !!!! go for it lol , I'm having a Coffee , not quite in the same league I know !! I hope you enjoy it . Just the usual for me really I'm affraid , nothing exciting . As for your boss, I dont know how you put up with him lol



The beer tastes good!

I Can't stand coffee.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> The beer tastes good!
> 
> I Can't stand coffee.



I LOVE COFFEE MMMMMMMMMMM , AND BEER LOL


----------



## DiabeticDave

Dr Dave answers your questions!!!!



Q: *Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? * 

A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it...  don't waste them on exercise. Everything wears out eventually.  Speeding up your heart will not make you live longer; that's like saying you can extend the life of your car by driving it faster.  Want to live longer?  Take a nap.

Q: *Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? *

A: You must grasp logistical efficiencies.  What does a cow eat?   Hay and corn.   And what are these?  Vegetables.  So a steak is nothing more than an efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system.   Need grain?   Eat chicken.   Beef is also a good source of field grass  (green leafy vegetable).   And a pork chop can give you 100% of your recommended daily allowance of vegetable products. 

Q: *Should I reduce my alcohol intake? * 

A:  No,  not at all.  Wine is made from fruit.  Brandy is distilled wine,  that means they take the water out of  the fruity bit so you get even more of the goodness that way.   Beer is also made out of grain.  Bottoms up! 

Q: *How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? *

A: Well,  if you have a body and you have fat, your ratio is one to one.  If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc. 

Q: *What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise  program? *

A: Can't think of a single one, sorry.  My philosophy is: No Pain...Good! 

Q:  *Aren't fried foods bad for you?*

A:  YOU'RE NOT LISTENING!!! .....  Foods are fried these days in vegetable oil.  In fact, they're permeated in it.  How could getting more vegetables be bad for  you?  

Q:  *Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? *

A: Definitely not! When you exercise a muscle, it gets bigger.  You should only be doing sit-ups if you want a bigger stomach.  

Q:  *Is chocolate bad for me?  *

A:  Are you crazy? HELLO  Cocoa  beans! Another vegetable!!!  It's the best feel-good food around! 

Q:  *Is swimming good for your figure?  *

A:  If swimming is good for your figure, explain whales to me. 

Q:  *Is getting in-shape important for my lifestyle?* 

A:  Hey!  'Round' is a shape!


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Dr Dave answers your questions!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Q: *Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? *
> 
> A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it...  don't waste them on exercise. Everything wears out eventually.  Speeding up your heart will not make you live longer; that's like saying you can extend the life of your car by driving it faster.  Want to live longer?  Take a nap.
> 
> Q: *Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? *
> 
> A: You must grasp logistical efficiencies.  What does a cow eat?   Hay and corn.   And what are these?  Vegetables.  So a steak is nothing more than an efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system.   Need grain?   Eat chicken.   Beef is also a good source of field grass  (green leafy vegetable).   And a pork chop can give you 100% of your recommended daily allowance of vegetable products.
> 
> Q: *Should I reduce my alcohol intake? *
> 
> A:  No,  not at all.  Wine is made from fruit.  Brandy is distilled wine,  that means they take the water out of  the fruity bit so you get even more of the goodness that way.   Beer is also made out of grain.  Bottoms up!
> 
> Q: *How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? *
> 
> A: Well,  if you have a body and you have fat, your ratio is one to one.  If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc.
> 
> Q: *What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise  program? *
> 
> A: Can't think of a single one, sorry.  My philosophy is: No Pain...Good!
> 
> Q:  *Aren't fried foods bad for you?*
> 
> A:  YOU'RE NOT LISTENING!!! .....  Foods are fried these days in vegetable oil.  In fact, they're permeated in it.  How could getting more vegetables be bad for  you?
> 
> Q:  *Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? *
> 
> A: Definitely not! When you exercise a muscle, it gets bigger.  You should only be doing sit-ups if you want a bigger stomach.
> 
> Q:  *Is chocolate bad for me?  *
> 
> A:  Are you crazy? HELLO  Cocoa  beans! Another vegetable!!!  It's the best feel-good food around!
> 
> Q:  *Is swimming good for your figure?  *
> 
> A:  If swimming is good for your figure, explain whales to me.
> 
> Q:  *Is getting in-shape important for my lifestyle?*
> 
> A:  Hey!  'Round' is a shape!






HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA , THANK YOU SO MUCH DOCTOR DAVE , YOU HAVE DONE IT AGAIN , MADE ME SMILE


----------



## DiabeticDave

Pleasing a woman, is my lifes work............


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Pleasing a woman, is my lifes work............



Consider your work here done


----------



## Tezzz

Evening. Just poping in for a quickie before bed.

Had half a quiche (naughty but nice) and a few new tatties for din dins tonight and I went mad with the broccoli and cauliflower. BG was 4.6 before 9.6 two hours later.* Whooppee!* 

Was expecting it to be 15+!

I've got the collins gem carbs book and it looks very good.

So what's the gossip? Has Northerner married Kate yet?


----------



## Steff

good evening tez as far as im aware no wedding plans as yet ,


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Evening. Just poping in for a quickie before bed.
> 
> Had half a quiche (naughty but nice) and a few new tatties for din dins tonight and I went mad with the broccoli and cauliflower. BG was 4.6 before 9.6 two hours later.* Whooppee!*
> 
> Was expecting it to be 15+!
> 
> I've got the collins gem carbs book and it looks very good.
> 
> So what's the gossip? Has Northerner married Kate yet?



Hi Tez , yes ive got that book its good , you will find it helpful , no good to me really as i dont do the carb thing though. Well i think he is still stalking Kate , we will have to see what happens and if he gets arrested lol


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff. Oh never mind. I love weddings. I've been to lots. It's a toss up to whether I prefer Indian or Jewish ones to Christian ones. 

Anyway, changing the subject, if I remember you have problems with your Metformin. For the last few days my stomach feels really bloated and uncomfortable. Did you have this and did the slow release tabs make it better?

I'll be going to bed soon as really knackered, I was up at sparrows fart this morning and my bed (and the other half) is calling...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening tez as far as im aware no wedding plans as yet ,



Evening stranger !!!!!! where have you been hiding all day then?


----------



## Steff

my dose has been upped now and in the last 2 days my levels have been 8.8 and 8.9 both evening and night , the side effects still occur but not quite so bad


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening stranger !!!!!! where have you been hiding all day then?



hi addict not far went to bed after work depression was quite bad today dunno why hit me out the blue i been fine for about 6 weeks now, how are you ? did you re-book hbA1c?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez , yes ive got that book its good , you will find it helpful , no good to me really as i dont do the carb thing though. Well i think he is still stalking Kate , we will have to see what happens and if he gets arrested lol



I don't know how to start about the lo carbing - I think it's wise to look at what I am currently having and cut down gently.

I would have put some Kate on the jukebox for Northerner but it's a bit late to wind the neighbours up.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening stranger !!!!!! where have you been hiding all day then?



I have had a long day today. Got back from work late then had to go shopping, come home and drive the cauldron.

Me and the other half cuddled up and watched the telly. Auf Widersehn Pet was on. Wye Eye!

Tomorrow we are off to see my mother in London as she is a bit depressed after finding out she has lost her job. So I got her a big bunch of flowers and we'll take her out to lunch.


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez , yes ive got that book its good , you will find it helpful , no good to me really as i dont do the carb thing though. Well i think he is still stalking Kate , we will have to see what happens and if he gets arrested lol



It's not stalking, it's 'watching out for her'...


----------



## Tezzz

Do you get the bloated stomach trouble Steff?


----------



## Steff

Not really but since diagnosis i am finding that i cant finish alot of meals as im gettin full up quicker


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> It's not stalking, it's 'watching out for her'...



I quite agree Northerner. 

Decisions Decisions.  Just warming up the jukebox just for you - Shall I put on Wow, Army Dreamers, Rubberband girl or my fave WOW?


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> Not really but since diagnosis i am finding that i cant finish alot of meals as im gettin full up quicker



I noticed that recently. Appetite is less.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I noticed that recently. Appetite is less.



well i have read on my metformin adive sheet thingy its a symptom but i thought that meant i would lose appetite altogheter not half way through a meal


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I quite agree Northerner.
> 
> Decisions Decisions.  Just warming up the jukebox just for you - Shall I put on Wow, Army Dreamers, Rubberband girl or my fave WOW?



All excellent choices! Go for Wow!


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> well i have read on my metformin adive sheet thingy its a symptom but i thought that meant i would lose appetite altogheter not half way through a meal



Perhaps you are eating too much. I have cut down quite a lot. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and I'm full up.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Perhaps you are eating too much. I have cut down quite a lot. 2 slices of wholemeal toast and I'm full up.



no i certainly aint eating to much i might of agreed before diagnosis but not now


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> All excellent choices! Go for Wow!



It's playing now.

It's my fave fave Kate song. Wore out 4 copies of that single.

*Wow! wow! wow! wow! wow! wow! unbelievable!*


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> It's playing now.
> 
> It's my fave fave Kate song. Wore out 4 copies of that single.
> 
> *Wow! wow! wow! wow! wow! wow! unbelievable!*



It's like she's in the room with me!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> It's not stalking, it's 'watching out for her'...



Ooops I m beginning to think you may be stalking me now  Northerner , you seem to be there everytime I step out of line  !!!!! I am being good I promise .  Can we have a new thread pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ???? this one is too long now ........ please... if im good and not so prolific??????


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops I m beginning to think you may be stalking me now  Northerner , you seem to be there everytime I step out of line  !!!!! I am being good I promise .  Can we have a new thread pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ???? this one is too long now ........ please... if im good and not so prolific??????



Yes, Let's call it Kate Bush Rulz OK (AKA One liners 5)


----------



## Lorraine

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops I m beginning to think you may be stalking me now  Northerner , you seem to be there everytime I step out of line  !!!!! I am being good I promise .  Can we have a new thread pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ???? this one is too long now ........ please... if im good and not so prolific??????



Wasn't there a Kate Bush song about a stalker..........
"I hear him, before I go to sleep and focus on the day that's been.  I realise he's there, when I turn the light off and turn over........"

All seems a bit strange to me that Northerner is a Kate Bush groupie and you think he stalking you.  

I mean I think our Kate would know if a man was in her room before she turned the light off.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Lorraine said:


> Wasn't there a Kate Bush song about a stalker..........
> "I hear him, before I go to sleep and focus on the day that's been.  I realise he's there, when I turn the light off and turn over........"
> 
> All seems a bit strange to me that Northerner is a Kate Bush groupie and you think he stalking you.
> 
> I mean I think our Kate would know if a man was in her room before she turned the light off.



hahahha Arghhh another Kate groupie Nooooooooo , * runs away screaming* 


lets call it DARREN HAYES IS HOT ,intead Tez , coz he is


----------



## Steff

runs with addict lol arghhhh


----------



## Tezzz

I'm starting to wilt now, the jukebox has gone to sleep now and so must I.

I'll say hello in the morning before I go to my mothers.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> runs with addict lol arghhhh



hahahahah well said sweetie.... still running ..........


----------



## Steff

good night tez sweet dreams


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahha Arghhh another Kate groupie Nooooooooo , * runs away screaming*
> 
> 
> lets call it DARREN HAYES IS HOT ,intead Tez , coz he is



I suppose you could casserole Darren Hayes eh Addict...........?


[Casserole means to be done slowly for two to three hours]


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm starting to wilt now, the jukebox has gone to sleep now and so must I.
> 
> I'll say hello in the morning before I go to my mothers.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.



Night Tez , sleep well


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I suppose you could casserole Darren Hayes eh Addict...........?
> 
> 
> [Casserole means to be done slowly for two to three hours]



HEHEHEHE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME , NOW JUST TO CONVINCE HIM TO LEAVE HIS HUSBAND ... SOB SOB ...


----------



## Tezzz

You could always try to straighten him out...

A quick casserole joke..

I tried to cook an African casserole for dinner last night using Hyena meat and oxo cubes.  It didn't turn out well and just made myself a laughing stock.

Going now. Got nagged. Pooter going off now.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> You could always try to straighten him out...
> 
> A quick casserole joke..
> 
> I tried to cook an African casserole for dinner last night using Hyena meat and oxo cubes.  It didn't turn out well and just made myself a laughing stock.
> 
> Going now. Got nagged. Pooter going off now.



thats a good way to make an exit

nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> You could always try to straighten him out...
> 
> A quick casserole joke..
> 
> I tried to cook an African casserole for dinner last night using Hyena meat and oxo cubes.  It didn't turn out well and just made myself a laughing stock.
> 
> Going now. Got nagged. Pooter going off now.



HAHAHA Classic Tez , night


----------



## Steff

well is they n o one about then xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well is they n o one about then xx



just us again  I think steff , maybe katie is lurking ???


----------



## Steff

think i saw her say sumit in songs that go around your head x 

all the men buggered off then


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> think i saw her say sumit in songs that go around your head x
> 
> all the men buggered off then



LOOKS LIKE IT , EVEN NORTHERNER HAS GIVEN UP ON US NOW LOL


----------



## Steff

Lol What Are They Like


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Lol What Are They Like



What a bunch of girls lol


----------



## Steff

lol well im guna go myself now hun catch you 2morro nighty night xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol well im guna go myself now hun catch you 2morro nighty night xxxx



NIGHT STEFF CATCH YOU TOMORROW , IM OUT SHOPPING AT SOME POINT BUT WILL BE ON HERE SOMETIME DURING THE DAY. NIGHT !! TAKE CARE XX


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening all



Evening Mike you ok ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Mike you ok ?



yeah i guess. soz for the outburst earlier

how you been today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i guess. soz for the outburst earlier
> 
> how you been today??



Ha no need to appologise , its ok we all understand . I'm fine thanks , a little worse for wear i think... bloody lager he he he


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha no need to appologise , its ok we all understand . I'm fine thanks , a little worse for wear i think... bloody lager he he he



lol so you had a few beers then???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol so you had a few beers then???



HAHAHAHA ... WELL YES I HAVE I HAVENT HAD A DRINK FOR AGES SO EARLIER I DECIDED TO HAVE A LAGER ,I FELT QUITE HAMMERED ... SO HAD ANOTHER LOL.. AND ANOTHER .... HAHAHAHA TOTALLY TAPPED NOW LOL , MORE THAN USUAL .



HEY MIKE CAN YOU TRY AND TYPE IN CAPS LOCK ? ME AND STEFF ARE DOING AN EXPERIMENT .... THANKS XX


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHAHA ... WELL YES I HAVE I HAVENT HAD A DRINK FOR AGES SO EARLIER I DECIDED TO HAVE A LAGER ,I FELT QUITE HAMMERED ... SO HAD ANOTHER LOL.. AND ANOTHER .... HAHAHAHA TOTALLY TAPPED NOW LOL , MORE THAN USUAL .
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MIKE CAN YOU TRY AND TYPE IN CAPS LOCK ? ME AND STEFF ARE DOING AN EXPERIMENT .... THANKS XX



WHATS THE EXPERIMENT????


----------



## katie

EVENING MIKE AND AM. HOW ARE YOU DOING? 

WHAT'S THE EXPERIMENT? LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> WHATS THE EXPERIMENT????



she has been trying to write in caps lock because I sometimes do and she cant , it will only do the first letter of each word ??? but she can write in caps in her pms ..... just wondered if i was the only one who could caps lock the whole sentence , no one else seems to do it ..... only me lol  hehehe and now you !!!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> EVENING MIKE AND AM. HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> 
> WHAT'S THE EXPERIMENT? LOL



DUNNO BUT I AM DYING TO FIND OUT!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> EVENING MIKE AND AM. HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> 
> WHAT'S THE EXPERIMENT? LOL



HI TWIN.... READ BELOW LOL I CBA WRITING IT AGAIN ....


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> DUNNO BUT I AM DYING TO FIND OUT!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA IVE TOLD YOU BOTH NOW !!!!! ARGGHHH DONT MESS WITH MY HEAD IM SLIGHTLY .... DRUNK ...ISH


----------



## katie

oh thats so weird that she cant write in caps. im watching BB and they are drunk woo lol.

are you gonna get naked AM?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> oh thats so weird that she cant write in caps. im watching BB and they are drunk woo lol.
> 
> are you gonna get naked AM?



lol i am already drunk and may get naked too hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh thats so weird that she cant write in caps. im watching BB and they are drunk woo lol.
> 
> are you gonna get naked AM?



HAHAHA NOOOO I ONLY GET NAKED HYPO NOT DRUNK LOL , WRONG TWIN LOL


----------



## katie

let's all get naked haha


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHA NOOOO I ONLY GET NAKED HYPO NOT DRUNK LOL , WRONG TWIN LOL



oh yeah forgot about that hehehe!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> let's all get naked haha



hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i am already drunk and may get naked too hehehe



hahahaha you drunk then mike ? what have you been drinking ? ive had Carling , Carlsberg , a Stella ewww , and some Strongbow  , hahaha all left over from my party . Stella is horrible lol , I hope im not going to hypo later I had one hypo at 4 am this morning .


----------



## katie

thats quite alot when you havent had any alcohol for a while, good work


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> let's all get naked haha



hahahahahaha  have you been on the ale katie?


----------



## mikep1979

6 stella, 9 guinness and a fair few whiskey chasers lol so i am quite a little drunk hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> thats quite alot when you havent had any alcohol for a while, good work



ha ha yes it is quite a lot lol , im usually a smirnoff girl , my god i will be dying tomorrow ...... im regretting it already ooops too late now


----------



## katie

Woah mike, that is loads 



insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahahahaha  have you been on the ale katie?



Not tonight, im just high on caffeine


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes it is quite a lot lol , im usually a smirnoff girl , my god i will be dying tomorrow ...... im regretting it already ooops too late now



hope you dont drink smirnoff anymore twin, they have sooo much sugar in them they will send you sky high!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> 6 stella, 9 guinness and a fair few whiskey chasers lol so i am quite a little drunk hehehehehehehehe



What a bl**dy Alcoholic !!!! * J J *


----------



## mikep1979

well i do like to have a few on days like this lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hope you dont drink smirnoff anymore twin, they have sooo much sugar in them they will send you sky high!



Neat Vodka is not that much sugar twin ... I dont mean the alcopops lol , the real stuff Mmmmmm


----------



## katie

oh that's ok then lol, not sure why i was thinking of smirnoff ice!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Woah mike, that is loads
> 
> 
> 
> Not tonight, im just high on caffeine



MMMMMMMMM I LOVE COFFEE TWIN  MY FAVOURITE


----------



## katie

believe it or not guys im going to try to sleep now  Goodnight! dont get too wasted  xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

HEY MIKE .... DARREN IS SERENADING ME AGAIN NOW...... NICE LOL


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMMMMMMMM I LOVE COFFEE TWIN  MY FAVOURITE



hehe i know, i love it too woo


----------



## mikep1979

lol katie your in box is full


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> believe it or not guys im going to try to sleep now  Goodnight! dont get too wasted  xxx



NIGHT TWINNY XXXX SLEEP WELL XXX


----------



## katie

sorry *deleted*

night night AM, hope you sleep well too (im sure you will after those beers!) xxx


----------



## mikep1979

well night katie 
sweet dreams x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right I'm Going Too , Ive Got A Programme About The Clash To Watch , Night All Sleep Well Xx Catch You Later .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right I'm Going Too , Ive Got A Programme About The Clash To Watch , Night All Sleep Well Xx Catch You Later .



yup im offski to 

night all


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All ,i Hope You Are All Well 

You About Yet Steff?


----------



## Steff

morning how are you AM


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning how are you AM



Hey yeah Im fine thanks , I have survived my Alcohol experiment lastnight and I haven't even got a hangover Wooooo result . I slept better too well a few hours anyway lol. ... seems Alcohol is the answer to my Insomnia hehehe.


----------



## mikep1979

morning all. not gonna be on here much today if at all.so just wanted to say have a great day what ever you doing


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all. not gonna be on here much today if at all.so just wanted to say have a great day what ever you doing



Hi Mike , you ok today, did you have a hangover ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Mike , you ok today, did you have a hangover ?



nope i dont have a hangover lol. im fine today i guess

how you doing??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nope i dont have a hangover lol. im fine today i guess
> 
> how you doing??



I'm fine thanks , no hangover for me either lol , thats a miracle  I had quite a good nights sleep as well and my levels are fine this morning ... Alcohol seems to be the answer to my problems lol.... he he he only joking I'm not really a drinker , I was quite hammered lastnight though  Im glad to hear you are ok today , take each day as it comes they will get easier. What have you got planned for today then ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm fine thanks , no hangover for me either lol , thats a miracle  I have quite a good nights sleep as well and my levels are fine this morning ... Alcohol seems to be the answer to my problems lol.... he he he only joking I'm not really a drinker , I was quite hammered lastnight though  Im glad to hear you are ok today , take each day as it comes they will get easier. What have you got planned for today then ?



just about to take the kids to school then off out for some retail therapy and lunch out.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> just about to take the kids to school then off out for some retail therapy and lunch out.



Ok have a good day , dont spend too much lol


----------



## runner

Ha Ha  Dave.  If only! 

Mornin' all.


----------



## Steff

morning runner how are you


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello................. I'm sooooooooooo tiredddddd today * yawn* * yawn*


----------



## Steff

hiya im just in from school and my neck is itchy as hell i been sunburnt only stood outside gate for 10 minutes


----------



## Tezzz

*Yawn!*

Good evening. I slept like a brick. Stuck some Depeche Mode on the jukebox to wake up.

Just stabbed myself and it's BG 5.2 The waking trend is coming down nicely. Smaller portions of din dins carbs paying off....

Yawn. Breakfast mmmm...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hiya im just in from school and my neck is itchy as hell i been sunburnt only stood outside gate for 10 minutes



Ha ha ha not a problem for me then .... no Sunshine here , its quite overcast here today...AGAIN !! Grrr  I dont want it to be hot but some sun would at least differenciate between night and day lol


----------



## Steff

well once again i dont want breakfast so will have sumit at work 

good morning Tez nice numbers there x

we are set to have the sun well into next week so they say lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> *Yawn!*
> 
> Good evening. I slept like a brick. Stuck some Depeche Mode on the jukebox to wake up.
> 
> Just stabbed myself and it's BG 5.2 The waking trend is coming down nicely. Smaller portions of din dins carbs paying off....
> 
> Yawn. Breakfast mmmm...



Sooooo Tez , have I convinced you to Low Carb yet then ??? you will see a difference ... I'm listening to a bit of Queen at the moment Bohemian Rhapsody ... what a song lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well once again i dont want breakfast so will have sumit at work
> 
> good morning Tez nice numbers there x
> 
> we are set to have the sun well into next week so they say lol



Hey Steff , I'm loving the signature ..... I might change mine again


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Steff , I'm loving the signature ..... I might change mine again



i get bored to easily i need a change x


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sooooo Tez , have I convinced you to Low Carb yet then ??? you will see a difference ... I'm listening to a bit of Queen at the moment Bohemian Rhapsody ... what a song lol



Yes you and dodger have a valid point. Last night i had half a cauliflower  that almost filled the plate with din dins instead of piling on the spuds or rice or pasta that the nurse says I need. My BG was only 9.6 two hours after eating instead of 13+.

I'm not going to do the counting numbers thing yet - going for more veggies instead  with far smaller portions of spuds, rice and pasta that I used to have. Trying to train the other half will be a challenge as I don't want to cause offence by leaving food on the plate.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i get bored to easily i need a change x



Yes same here ... Im very fickle .... especially with men lol  *J. J *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes same here ... Im very fickle .... especially with men lol  *J. J *



yes same as me  VERY not no more mind you


----------



## mikep1979

gggggrrrrrrrrr was about to go out and spend a few hours shopping, but now i have to wait in for this bloody workman to come round and try and fix the fence between me and next door. they made a complaint last week to us and we told them as we hadnt lived here that long all our work both internal and external was still covered by a warrenty (brand new house and all that jazz) so they asked that since they have lived in the house a couple of weeks longer if there property was covered to so i said they would have to check with the contractor. the fault is on their side of the fence anyway and i think it is their dog that has caused it. so i thought it was all done and dusted as it was the last i heard of it, until now!!!! why they cant just bloody fix the problem on their side i dont f***ing no!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

hey addict have you rebooked appointment btw


----------



## Tezzz

Neighbours - a love / hate relationship.

Mine are OK except for the family across the back yard with *noisy* kids. I have to close the window some evenings just for some peace.

Yes I know kids make noise but these two are really boisterous shouting, hitting each other and throwing garden objects around crashing and banging.

And before any parents chip in I believe children *should* be seen and heard. Just not violent like these ones are.


----------



## Steff

if mine aint F*****g they are rowing throwing and genrally being sods
otherside is old couple there fine


----------



## mikep1979

brightontez said:


> Neighbours - a love / hate relationship.
> 
> Mine are OK except for the family across the back yard with *noisy* kids. I have to close the window some evenings just for some peace.
> 
> Yes I know kids make noise but these two are really boisterous shouting, hitting each other and throwing garden objects around crashing and banging.
> 
> And before any parents chip in I believe children *should* be seen and heard. Just not violent like these ones are.



i would love my nextdoor neighbours to complain about my two kids to me. their dog is systematicaly trying bark at every fly in the world!!!! oh and yesterday when it was raining it was barking at the mud and then the rain drops!!!! i know it sounds cute and all, but this dog is a f****ng retard!!!!!!! the owners cant walk it cos it goes for people when they do. also igt never goes inside the house and has a little kennel out back that is a little to small for it.


----------



## mikep1979

well i am going now. its breakfast time and i have a hankering for beens on toast with a nice egg on top of it. coverd in brown sauce mmmmmmmmmm

later all


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey addict have you rebooked appointment btw



Not yet but I am going to go and do it now as I have just seen that I need some more Levemir as I dont have enought for my next injection Oooops 
I will rebook it though...


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not yet but I am going to go and do it now as I have just seen that I need some more Levemir as I dont have enought for my next injection Oooops
> I will rebook it though...



yess do it now or i will get katie onto you lol x


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear about the dog. My friends in France have 3 dogs and one called Clement is retarded. Brain dead more like. He likes eating flies. 

Hope your day improves. Enjoy the beans on toast. Which reminds me I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Tezzz

How do you run out? I put a *LAST ONE* label on one my tablet boxes so I can put the repeat script in as soon as I open it.

Just an idea.


----------



## Steff

full of bright ideas this morning


----------



## Tezzz

I'm going to get ready to go out so will be busy for a bit.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'm going to get ready to go out so will be busy for a bit.



okie doke catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> How do you run out? I put a *LAST ONE* label on one my tablet boxes so I can put the repeat script in as soon as I open it.
> 
> Just an idea.



because i have so much crap in my fridge i thought i had loads but it was my other insulin .. bugger im always running out of something 


Your new name is now BRIGHT IDEAS TEZ  hehehehe


----------



## Tezzz

OK me and the other half are offski to my mothers. Hope the flowers cheer her up.

See you all this afternoon, we are getting a new telly aerial there will be an fun and games on the roof. 

Byeeee


----------



## Steff

catch you later byeeee 

im away to work now catch you later AM X


----------



## Steff

well not alot has happened since i left then lol , im just having lunch now got turkey sandwitches with salad yummy ! got myself a bottle of oj from sainsburys thought id live dangerously


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well not alot has happened since i left then lol , im just having lunch now got turkey sandwitches with salad yummy ! got myself a bottle of oj from sainsburys thought id live dangerously



Hello everyone , I hope you are well Arghhhh bl**dy internet it has taken me 

20 minutes to be able to log on grrr  

Hey Steff have you seen how much SUGAR is in orange juice ? I will only have it if I am hypo , shame because I love pure orange mmmm


----------



## Steff

i was told hun by my DSN i could half a samll cup a day , it can count as my 1 a day lol xx how are you anyways


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i was told hun by my DSN i could half a samll cup a day , it can count as my 1 a day lol xx how are you anyways



yes im fine thanks steff , im off for a while to hoover  and have a quick tidy up i hate mess and clutter , im a tidy freak lol  Yes a small amount is ok i think but it has got lots of sugar in


----------



## Steff

it sure has but i dnt ever go over my daily limit , i like to have it morning time with toast if my squash has ran out lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

I love pure orange mmm , but i do avoid it unless hypo as the sugar hits me quite fast and messes my levels up , if I'm hypo I love it though as I get to drink some lol , that or Lemon Lucozade Mmmm


----------



## Steff

lol the can of lucozade i got in my fridge sat there since feb as i dnt have or experienced a hypo yet it will sit there and probs go out of date b4 i need it (touch wood)


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol the can of lucozade i got in my fridge sat there since feb as i dnt have or experienced a hypo yet it will sit there and probs go out of date b4 i need it (touch wood)



hehehehehe well I on the other hand have part shares in Lucozade !!! I do use quite alot of the stuff  , bloody hypos grrrr  if only I wasn't an Insulin addict AKA junkie lol


----------



## Steff

yes hun hehehhehe, god that sunburnt neck of mine aint half giving  me gip grrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes hun hehehhehe, god that sunburnt neck of mine aint half giving  me gip grrr



I still cant believe you managed to get sun burned lol , it was freezing here and no bloody sun at all , its just starting to rain now !!! it was nice earlier while I was out , quite a humid day by all accounts , now its cold and wet . I have just put the heating on , some summer we are having .... AGAIN .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I still cant believe you managed to get sun burned lol , it was freezing here and no bloody sun at all , its just starting to rain now !!! it was nice earlier while I was out , quite a humid day by all accounts , now its cold and wet . I have just put the heating on , some summer we are having .... AGAIN .



lol well i will think of you all while i am offski's in august hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

tis cold now tho  AM hun came home and got into a jumper lol x


----------



## Steff

right hun im away now catch you later on x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right hun im away now catch you later on x



CATCH YOU LATER STEFF XX


----------



## Steff

good evenin all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooo Girlies !!!!!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooo Girlies !!!!!



hi de hi


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi de hi



She will be here in a minute lol


----------



## Steff

katie xxx u mean?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> katie xxx u mean?



ha ha ha no Heidi lol  Ive not seen Twin yet


----------



## Steff

ahh yes i can see her in her thread lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ahh yes i can see her in her thread lol x





she's going offline for a bit then will be back for a laugh lol , said we would meet her . No guys again then I see lol


----------



## Steff

lol im going as well for now busy time lilun wants to play so back after 8 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol im going as well for now busy time lilun wants to play so back after 8 xx



okies then steff catch you later


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## Steff

heellooo well thats me sorted now xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, we all happy shipmates? I'm having fun writing an email to solicitors and estate agents!!


----------



## Steff

good evening rossi ohhh sounds exiting why u doing that then if you dnt mind me asking


----------



## Tezzz

Evening gang. 

Just got back from my mothers in London. Took her a nice bouquet of flowers and then the other half and I whisked her off to lunch which she enjoyed.

Wehen went to see my sister with her mental stoopid jumping up dog and my sick niece. Then we went to PC world and got some cheap CDs. Then back to sunny Brighton where we have just got in exhausted. 

The telly aerial will have to wait another day.

Will probably flake out in front of the telly got up at 5am 

So what's happened to the others in diabetes support land today?


----------



## Steff

heelllo tez well if u read trhrough the threads balance left us a lovely message , anyways basically they have been unindated with people cancelling there memberships 

sounds like good day was had by all


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good evening rossi ohhh sounds exiting why u doing that then if you dnt mind me asking



Trying to buy & sell, want a whole house not a shoe box in London anymore!! It is a nice shoe box mind!


----------



## Steff

lol ohh well good luck there x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening everyone , all ok I hope ?? 


I'm ok steff just a fast drop I think ,


----------



## Steff

have u dealt with it hun xx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> lol ohh well good luck there x



Cheers, I just want it to get on, the house we've found, well she hasn't found anywhere, and it's been nearly 2 months!! Our buyers are getting impatient!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> have u dealt with it hun xx



I dont need to yet its not a hypo just a fast drop ,


----------



## Steff

sorry hun still learning x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont need to yet its not a hypo just a fast drop ,



You still get the shakes, right? I've had that a few times lately, I think!?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You still get the shakes, right? I've had that a few times lately, I think!?



Yes thats the ones ..... shaking and confused but not quite hypo , just a fast drop and it confuses your brain lol , mines already confused enough ...im blonde


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes thats the ones ..... shaking and confused but not quite hypo , just a fast drop and it confuses your brain lol , mines already confused enough ...im blonde



AHEM! I thought the fair hair jokes were outlawed? 1 rule for you, and one for the rest of us?? huh!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> AHEM! I thought the fair hair jokes were outlawed? 1 rule for you, and one for the rest of us?? huh!



Ahem ... are you blonde Rossi? if you are you can do blonde jokes , if not you cant


----------



## Steff

bye .........


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> bye .........



you off steff???


----------



## Steff

yeah i reckon so


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yeah i reckon so



well dont be a stranger then steff i go to work again on monday so........


----------



## Steff

??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> bye .........



Catch you later Steff



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem ... are you blonde Rossi? if you are you can do blonde jokes , if not you cant



Fair enough! and No I'm not of the fairer hair, maybe a few greys popping out (proof i'm not 23!)

You good today girl?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah i reckon so



come back steffi !!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> well dont be a stranger then steff i go to work again on monday so........



No work tomorrow mike! Long weekend? Anything planned or are you just resting up?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Catch you later Steff
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough! and No I'm not of the fairer hair, maybe a few greys popping out (proof i'm not 23!)
> 
> You good today girl?



Me ? Good ?.... Always Rossi , he he he . yes im ok thanks , you ?


----------



## sasha1

Evening peeps...

How everyone doing?????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

You still there Steff? ..... Heidi ? ... just me and the guys then is it ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Evening peeps...
> 
> How everyone doing?????
> 
> Heidi



HELLO HONEY I THOUGHT YOU HAD ALL GONE AND LEFT ME


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> No work tomorrow mike! Long weekend? Anything planned or are you just resting up?



not so much mate i work as a cpo so i am off to somalia on monday for a consultation job. need a couple of days work in this month hehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Sounds like you've got it sorted!


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Evening peeps...
> 
> How everyone doing?????
> 
> Heidi



Evening back, all groovy here. I fancy a beer, but will save myself for tomorrow night I think! Got a long day tomorrow.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> HELLO HONEY I THOUGHT YOU HAD ALL GONE AND LEFT ME



Hi hun...no course wouldnt leave you...not without saying first.....Just sorting Nath out trying to keep his levels up.....aaaaarrrggghhhh.  Not sure how long back for though

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Evening back, all groovy here. I fancy a beer, but will save myself for tomorrow night I think! Got a long day tomorrow.




Nice one...oh go on push the boat out a little of what you fancy...treat your sel

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds like you've got it sorted!



lol i wish!!!!! i usually work about 20 days of the month and get a few days off hehehehehe this month however due to family stuff i will be lucky to get 10 days in lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Nice one...oh go on push the boat out a little of what you fancy...treat your sel
> 
> Heidi



God i had a few lastnight .I  was hammered lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> God i had a few lastnight .I  was hammered lol



I hope you weren't drinking on your own again??


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun...no course wouldnt leave you...not without saying first.....Just sorting Nath out trying to keep his levels up.....aaaaarrrggghhhh.  Not sure how long back for though
> 
> Heidi



Hey did steff go then? i asked her to stay


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I hope you weren't drinking on your own again??


Yes i was actually , i live alone and im single ... sob sob


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey did steff go then? i asked her to stay



yeah i think she did huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i think she did huni



Oh right i hope she is ok and no one has upset her


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh right i hope she is ok and no one has upset her



im not sure huni


----------



## Steff

evening all


----------



## Steff

has everyone jumped ship then


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all



they told me you had gone !!!!!!! *******!!!!


----------



## Steff

i had gone yes not for the night tho , do u want me to go and come back lololol


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry I was busy typing my response to the balance thread.

Very interesting. I'm just having a quick fag before I cuddle up to the other half.

I hate early turns.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i was actually , i live alone and im single ... sob sob



You want sympathy?? huh! 

I thought you had a dog!? Or does ge/she live outside?

I make sure I don't have too much booze in the cup'd so I don't have too much to drink! It's the only way it works!!

Evening back Steff, my word you pop in and out a lot!


----------



## Steff

yukk cant stand it when my O/H just had a fag and he tryes to come near me


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> yukk cant stand it when my O/H just had a fag and he tryes to come near me



My other half smokes like a chimney so we are both used to the smell.

Anyways I am offski to beddi so see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

goodnight ....


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Sorry I was busy typing my response to the balance thread.
> 
> Very interesting. I'm just having a quick fag before I cuddle up to the other half.
> 
> I hate early turns.



My word Tez do you ever have 2 days with the same shift? I'd get well confused I wouldn't know if I was coming or going!!!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> My word Tez do you ever have 2 days with the same shift? I'd get well confused I wouldn't know if I was coming or going!!!



Sometimes I get the same shift for 2 days in a row. 

I also have a diary, a *LOUD* alarm clock and the other half shoves me out the bed if the alarm beeps for too long...

Goodnight. Pooter going off.


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah I'm off too (first time I've annouced this???)  Got to make sure I can make it through tomorrow to get to the weekend.

Adios.


----------



## Steff

adios amigo 

night and sleep well rossi nice of you to share it with us hah


----------



## Steff

right i will join the trend nighty night all

catch you 2morro AM xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

night people , sleep well ...


----------



## katie

i feel drunk!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You want sympathy?? huh!
> 
> I thought you had a dog!? Or does ge/she live outside?
> 
> I make sure I don't have too much booze in the cup'd so I don't have too much to drink! It's the only way it works!!
> 
> Evening back Steff, my word you pop in and out a lot!



Meany Rossi , I love my little dog and he lives in the house , Im not drinking tonight anyway lol .... saving my liver for a few years time i think .


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> My other half smokes like a chimney so we are both used to the smell.
> 
> Anyways I am offski to beddi so see you all tomorrow.



EWWWW a smoker ... Noooooo dont do it Tez !!!!!!!!  THINK of your poor lungs


----------



## insulinaddict09

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO I CANT SLEEP AGAIN ARGHHHH INSOMNIA !!!


----------



## Freddie99

Helloooooo Everyone!

I'm back and my exams are over    

Have I missed out on anything good over the past couple of weeks?

Tom


----------



## Steff

good morning all  x


----------



## katie

Hey everyone.  Well done on the exams Tom   You haven't missed out on much apart from some anger over the evil nurse from Balance magazine 

How is everyone?

I got 6 hours sleep, woo!


----------



## katie

im off to work, catch you later xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all woooo well done tom bet you had a stressy time lately then x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All , I hope you are all well ? I had a bloody 1.8 just after 5am and now feel like shit


----------



## Steff

morning AM sorry to hear that u had no supper ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning AM sorry to hear that u had no supper ??



No , I never eat supper  I went to bed at 4am ish at 7.0 and woke up at 5.30 at 1.8  FFS !!! ARGHHHHH Bloody Diabetes !! Bloody Hypos !!! so consequently half asleep and Very hypo f*** knows what I had to eat but I got up this morning to a bloody 22.6 ARGHHH FFS !!! not a good day in Diabetes Land


----------



## Steff

ffs **big hugs** for you huni xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ffs **big hugs** for you huni xxx



Thanks Steff  Its a bloody pain , I sometimes wonder why I bloody bother at all Grrrr  Right rant / sulk over  How are you today ??? okies I hope ?


----------



## Steff

yess im fine thanks hun i have got work in abit im only doing 2 hrs today but thats cause they want me to do 6 hours on sunday


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yess im fine thanks hun i have got work in abit im only doing 2 hrs today but thats cause they want me to do 6 hours on sunday



Noooo !!! Work on Sundays ??? Wrong on so many levels  Oh well 2 hours will fly by , you are always very busy aren't you ? I need to go and do a few messages in a minute but I'm still feeling dozy (more than usual) and tired from the hypo / rebound


----------



## Steff

yesssssss always work sundays there the busiest day in the pub hun for sunday lunches and that


----------



## Steff

im away hun catch you later x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im away hun catch you later x



Bye Steff catch up with you later , I will be lurking somewhere lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Back later people , have a good day !!! catch up with you all later sometime  If Im not about its because I'm having problems logging on to the site again Grrrrrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everybody , I hope you are all well .


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening peeps

How everyone doing out there tonight????

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening peeps
> 
> How everyone doing out there tonight????
> 
> Heidi



Hello Diabetes Land , you all ok ?


----------



## rossi_mac

AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH


Ah, that's better! Wow it is friday. 

Evening all, we all groovy?

I'm on the cider tonight! I need it!


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Ah, that's better! Wow it is friday.
> 
> Evening all, we all groovy?
> 
> I'm on the cider tonight! I need it!



cider??? its a bloody country bumpkins drink!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

It's a drink, hasn't it got vitamins in ??

I also drink guinness by the bucket Mike don't worry!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Guys you both ok then???


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> It's a drink, hasn't it got vitamins in ??
> 
> I also drink guinness by the bucket Mike don't worry!!



guinness or stella for me 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Guys you both ok then???



yeah im not to bad huni you???


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Guys you both ok then???



much better now I'm home fed and watered! 

How you doing today addict, looking forward to the work free weekend?

Hey 1.8 earlier, scary? Is that a PB?


----------



## DiabeticDave

Students at a local school were assigned to read 2 books, 'Titanic' and 'My Life' by Bill Clinton.


One student turned in the following book report, with the proposition that they were nearly identical stories!

His cool professor gave him an A+ for this report.

Titanic:.... Cost - $29.99
Clinton :..... Cost - $29.99

Titanic:..... Over 3 hours to read
Clinton :... Over 3 hours to read

Titanic:..... The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.?
Clinton :... The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.

Titanic:.... Jack is a starving artist.
Clinton :...... Bill is a bullshit artist.

Titanic:.... In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar.
Clinton :.... Ditto for Bill.

Titanic:..... During the ordeal, Rose's dress gets ruined.?
Clinton :..... Ditto for Monica.

Titanic:.... Jack teaches Rose to spit.
Clinton :... Let's not go there.

Titanic:..... Rose gets to keep her jewelry.
Clinton :.... Monica' s forced to return her gifts.?

Titanic:..... Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life.
Clinton :..... Clinton doesn't remember Jack Shit.

Titanic:..... Rose goes down on a vessel full of seamen.
Clinton :.... Monica.. Ooh, let's not go there, either.?

Titanic:..... Jack surrenders to an icy death.
Clinton :..... Bill goes home to Hillary - basically the same thing


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> much better now I'm home fed and watered!
> 
> How you doing today addict, looking forward to the work free weekend?
> 
> Hey 1.8 earlier, scary? Is that a PB?



Well I was too out of it to be scared lol , I woke up tested and dealt with it in auto-pilot as you do when you are that low .


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im not to bad huni you???



 im ok thanks mike  what have you been up to then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> im ok thanks mike  what have you been up to then?



not a lot huni.

you??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I was too out of it to be scared lol , I woke up tested and dealt with it in auto-pilot as you do when you are that low .



Well done you. did it affect you for long after?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey thanks for the telling off in the what did you eat thread mike


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey thanks for the telling off in the what did you eat thread mike



your welcome. you know i dont like it when anyone doesnt eat properly


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well done you. did it affect you for long after?



I dont know really I got up went and tested wrote it down and ate , I dont know what I ate though I cant remember , sometimes low hypos are like that . I went back to bed and went straight to sleep , when I got up I was in the 20's so sugar or somehting lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> your welcome. you know i dont like it when anyone doesnt eat properly



I'm fine its just the way I am , stop moaning at me


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm fine its just the way I am , stop moaning at me



sorry huni i just like people to be sensible with what the do with their bodies


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont know really I got up went and tested wrote it down and ate , I dont know what I ate though I cant remember , sometimes low hypos are like that . I went back to bed and went straight to sleep , when I got up I was in the 20's so sugar or somehting lol



Glad to hear you're sleeping! Now try eating somefink!


----------



## katie

AM im really sorry but i have to agree with mike, you need to eat more!

dont hate me, im just being honest about what i think! you need a certain amount of calories etc a day, to keep you healthy!!

xx


----------



## Tezzz

I really feel for Type 1s when you have hypos.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Glad to hear you're sleeping! Now try eating somefink!



Well a post hypo sleep is weird when you have been very low , but hell its sleep so it will do me lol  As for the more food lark noooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I really feel for Type 1s when you have hypos.



Thanks Mr Tez


----------



## Tezzz

Please don't think this is kinky or anything but just once I'd like to experience a hypo.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Please don't think this is kinky or anything but just once I'd like to experience a hypo.



Personnally I don't think that's kinky Tez!


----------



## mikep1979

brightontez said:


> Please don't think this is kinky or anything but just once I'd like to experience a hypo.



they aint fun mate. really f***s you up if they go really low. you get all conflusticated and stuff. *shudders* i hate them


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Please don't think this is kinky or anything but just once I'd like to experience a hypo.



It doesnt sound kinky at all , i will admit i quite like some of my hypos in a strange way , its the fast drop low ones that i hate , you get so confused and shaky and i get sooo hot im sweating and have to strip off , luckily only in the house though


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm sure Tez didn't mean anything by it Mike. Never got naked myself tho!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I'm sure Tez didn't mean anything by it Mike. Never got naked myself tho!



hahaha i have but only when ive hit below 2 , i just get so hot i need to undress lol , my poor neighbours


----------



## mikep1979

lol i wasnt being shirty was just saying it want fun like lol soz tez if you thought i was being a bit arsey


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i wasnt being shirty was just saying it want fun like lol soz tez if you thought i was being a bit arsey



Moody Moody Moody Mike !!  * j j *


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Moody Moody Moody Mike !!  * j j *



ggggrrrrrrrrrrr says who!!!!!!! they wanna fight??????? hehehehehehehe only kiddin folks


----------



## rossi_mac

chillax!

But keep your clothes on!? If you want.

Tez what shift you on tomorrow?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> chillax!
> 
> But keep your clothes on!? If you want.
> 
> Tez what shift you on tomorrow?



Ha ha ha I might do I might not , it is quite hot here , . Hopefully I shall be hypo free tonight 



Bring it on mike , i'll fight you any day lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha I might do I might not , it is quite hot here , . Hopefully I shall be hypo free tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on mike , i'll fight you any day lol



hehehehehehehe i promise to only bring a small arsenal of weapons with me sweets hahahahahahahaha


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey if you like silly games on the tinterweb re fighting give this ago...

http://rossimac.mybrute.com


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey if you like silly games on the tinterweb re fighting give this ago...
> 
> http://rossimac.mybrute.com



hahaha okies Rossi your'e on lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha okies Rossi your'e on lol



come and have a go if you think your hard enough (and clothed!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehe i promise to only bring a small arsenal of weapons with me sweets hahahahahahahaha



A small arsenal eh ? yes so I have heard lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> come and have a go if you think your hard enough (and clothed!)



Ohh wheres the fun in that Rossi , right what do you have to do then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> A small arsenal eh ? yes so I have heard lol



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## rossi_mac

I think it's pretty straight forward click on the link and type in a name in the type here bit, then choose a look by clicking on the buttons left and right, then it is straight forward I think!


----------



## rossi_mac

Welcome MikeP The Killer is that your look up there in the north west?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I think it's pretty straight forward click on the link and type in a name in the type here bit, then choose a look by clicking on the buttons left and right, then it is straight forward I think!



ha ha ah so i thought but i was just being cautious of clicking on stuff in a link thats all lol


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Welcome MikeP The Killer is that your look up there in the north west?



hahahahahahahaha nah i just thought it look well funny hehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ah so i thought but i was just being cautious of clicking on stuff in a link thats all lol



you been stung before!! tinterweb is full of evil generally but I give you my word it's safe girl.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Welcome MikeP The Killer is that your look up there in the north west?



Ha ha ha ha hes such a joker Rossi , or The Bragger I like to call  him lol


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha nah i just thought it look well funny hehehehehe



True enough, no worries, I look nothing like mine characture (yet!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> you been stung before!! tinterweb is full of evil generally but I give you my word it's safe girl.



Well I have had men say that to me before   Ahem GIRL ????


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> True enough, no worries, I look nothing like mine characture (yet!)



lol so no bald head then????? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> True enough, no worries, I look nothing like mine characture (yet!)



Hey have you both done it then ????? you could have told me you guys


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I have had men say that to me before   Ahem GIRL ????



Ahem soz, I realise I say that and it may offened! I don't approach many girls! I'm not allowed out!!



mikep1979 said:


> lol so no bald head then????? lol



I'll never loose my head! lots of barnet thick and dark, and my hair hohoho often mistaken for a bloke from the med!! A guy cutting my hair from cyprus the other month thought I was his brother!!??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey have you both done it then ????? you could have told me you guys



Keep up IA


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Ahem soz, I realise I say that and it may offened! I don't approach many girls! I'm not allowed out!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never loose my head! lots of barnet thick and dark, and my hair hohoho often mistaken for a bloke from the med!! A guy cutting my hair from cyprus the other month thought I was his brother!!??



hahahahahahahahahaha nice


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Keep up IA



ha ha ha okies wheres the link gone then Rossi , ill do it now , it best not be a porn link lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha okies wheres the link gone then Rossi , ill do it now , it best not be a porn link lol



lol it isnt


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Ahem soz, I realise I say that and it may offened! I don't approach many girls! I'm not allowed out!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never loose my head! lots of barnet thick and dark, and my hair hohoho often mistaken for a bloke from the med!! A guy cutting my hair from cyprus the other month thought I was his brother!!??



Hey nice ... shame your'e married lol  Im not offended btw about the girl quote lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha okies wheres the link gone then Rossi , ill do it now , it best not be a porn link lol



Porn link! not meeeeeee.


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Porn link! not meeeeeee.



lol well i was directed to a "partner" site you know!!!!! only kiddin hehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Welcome qsdz is that your look up there in the north west? And you said you were blonde!?


----------



## mikep1979

right folks i am offski now


laters y'all


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Welcome qsdz is that your look up there in the north west? And you said you were blonde!?



huh?????? who you talking to now ???


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> huh?????? who you talking to now ???



I thought I was talking to you??


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> right folks i am offski now
> 
> 
> laters y'all



Till next time mikey

You gonna be cheering on JB this weekend?


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> Till next time mikey
> 
> You gonna be cheering on JB this weekend?



yup even as a lewis hamilton fan i will be cheering the button man on 

right i am defo gone now lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I thought I was talking to you??



ha ha ha were you ??? you just beat me babe , boo hoo hoo im in the hypo bitch cell


----------



## Steff

night all .....


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right folks i am offski now
> 
> 
> laters y'all



night mike catch you tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

you having a moment?

I'm on the whisky now, a Japanese one, nice mmmm.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night all .....



Hellooooo steff where have you been lol ive been looking for you all evening


----------



## Steff

no where i have not been here said congrats to tracey p just then and that was it .


----------



## rossi_mac

didn't see you there steff u gud?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> you having a moment?
> 
> I'm on the whisky now, a Japanese one, nice mmmm.



Go and check your sugars !!! you are confusing me now  ive just been in the link lol ,


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no where i have not been here said congrats to tracey p just then and that was it .



I was looking for you earlier , and on msn , I asked mike if he'd seen you but he hadnt .  you ok then babe ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Go and check your sugars !!! you are confusing me now  ive just been in the link lol ,



Thats prob a good idea!


----------



## katie

are you ignoring me AM or just miss my post?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> are you ignoring me AM or just miss my post?



Sorry Twin , what post ??? missed it i think lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was looking for you earlier , and on msn , I asked mike if he'd seen you but he hadnt .  you ok then babe ?



yup you .........


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup you .........



yes im fine i suppose a bit pi**ed off with my diabetic life today but otherwise ok lol . you sure you are ok ?


----------



## rossi_mac

evening steff, evening kate. Ready for the weekend ladies?


----------



## Steff

yez hun im sure xxxx


hey rossi all ready but is weekend ready for moi lol , im working 2moz and sunday boohoo for me


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> yez hun im sure xxxx
> 
> 
> hey rossi all ready but is weekend ready for moi lol , im working 2moz and sunday boohoo for me



That's no good! You work every w/e? I need the w/e to recharge, well at least a chance to try to.


----------



## Steff

i work weds thurs fri sats sunds , weekend is worse time to have off i work longer so more pay


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> evening steff, evening kate. Ready for the weekend ladies?



hi rossi, not really! nothing planned, i might go to the beach. you doing much?

Twin, i said this but dont hate meee!



katie said:


> AM im really sorry but i have to agree with mike, you need to eat more!
> 
> dont hate me, im just being honest about what i think! you need a certain amount of calories etc a day, to keep you healthy!!
> 
> xx


----------



## Steff

hi katie x


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hi rossi, not really! nothing planned, i might go to the beach. you doing much?
> 
> Twin, i said this but dont hate meee!



Beach is goood would luv to live nearer never make the effort, used to drive down to brighton now and then with mates but haven't done that for ages!



steff09 said:


> i work weds thurs fri sats sunds , weekend is worse time to have off i work longer so more pay



Sounds like you got it sorted!


----------



## Steff

sure have mind when it is weather like it has been i dont enjoy working in a kitchen lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hi katie x



Hi steff, hows you? x 



rossi_mac said:


> Beach is goood would luv to live nearer never make the effort, used to drive down to brighton now and then with mates but haven't done that for ages!




yeah i love living near the beach


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yeah i love living near the beach



Which coast is best??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Which coast is best??



I only know the south coast.  If you mean which part though i'd have to be biased and say bournemouth


----------



## rossi_mac

IA I like it "The Hypo B**ch" keep at it and you may kick my ass!


----------



## Steff

yes katie all good thanks , did u have gd night with m8 last night


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yes katie all good thanks , did u have gd night with m8 last night



yeah I did thanks.  kind of ended up in a pub though  we just went to a better one than we usually go to hehe!  Next time we'll have to do one of the suggestions.  I kinda wanted to go swimming but im too fat at the moment lol

up to much this weekend steff?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I only know the south coast.  If you mean which part though i'd have to be biased and say bournemouth



cool you a southerner! Don't know Bournemouth that well, but if you say its good, thats good enough for me! 

Steff you anywhere near the coast, mi sister inlaw is looking to move nearer the coast up your way I remember going to that fairground at whitley bay! Tragic, nice coast tho, maybe a little chilly but thats the east coast for you!


----------



## Steff

nope work tomoz and sund, my and son are taking his dad out after work so that be as much as im doing


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> cool you a southerner! Don't know Bournemouth that well, but if you say its good, thats good enough for me!
> 
> Steff you anywhere near the coast, mi sister inlaw is looking to move nearer the coast up your way I remember going to that fairground at whitley bay! Tragic, nice coast tho, maybe a little chilly but thats the east coast for you!



not really im more towards darlington , whitley bay or south sheilds both where great to go to


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> cool you a southerner! Don't know Bournemouth that well, but if you say its good, thats good enough for me!
> 
> Steff you anywhere near the coast, mi sister inlaw is looking to move nearer the coast up your way I remember going to that fairground at whitley bay! Tragic, nice coast tho, maybe a little chilly but thats the east coast for you!



The sunny south is where it's at!! 



steff09 said:


> nope work tomoz and sund, my and son are taking his dad out after work so that be as much as im doing



Well thats will be good, hope you have a nice day!  dont think i'll be seeing my dad, might send him an ecard


----------



## Steff

thanks


right im away now catch you all 2moz well later on lol xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> IA I like it "The Hypo B**ch" keep at it and you may kick my ass!



HA HA  yes thats me lol Hypo Bitch , you had me though lol  you kicked my ass lol


----------



## katie

lol, goodnight steff xxx


looks like i drove AM away nooo!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol, goodnight steff xxx
> 
> 
> looks like i drove AM away nooo!



Ha ha no you didnt Twin Ive been on Yahoo chatting lol till now


----------



## katie

lol hey.


im watching BB live and one of the gay guys is humping the indian boy, it's fantastic viewing


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol hey.
> 
> 
> im watching BB live and one of the gay guys is humping the indian boy, it's fantastic viewing



NOOOOOO YOU ARE JOKING LOL?????? I DONT WATCH BB


----------



## katie

now he is humping the russian girl and she is loving it hahaha!

(not literally humping, dry humping whilst they are in bed ready to sleep, he must be drunk or something lol)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> now he is humping the russian girl and she is loving it hahaha!
> 
> (not literally humping, dry humping whilst they are in bed ready to sleep, he must be drunk or something lol)



PMSL@ DRY HUMPING LOL HA HA HA HA   IM SOBER LOL  , YOU MUST BE DRUNK !!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> PMSL@ DRY HUMPING LOL HA HA HA HA   IM SOBER LOL  , YOU MUST BE DRUNK !!!!



meee? it's not like im dry humping anyone... lol.

he just got changed and they turned the camera away, damn nearly saw some nakedness. think he's going swimming now. damn im watching all the good stuff that will be in tomorrow's episode lol.

whats with THE CAPS, TWIN?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> meee? it's not like im dry humping anyone... lol.
> 
> he just got changed and they turned the camera away, damn nearly saw some nakedness. think he's going swimming now. damn im watching all the good stuff that will be in tomorrow's episode lol.
> 
> whats with THE CAPS, TWIN?



ha ha ah you know me Twin , always shouting. im always hitting the caps lock key with my finger lol grrrrrr i only notice half way throught he sentence and think **** it i cba typing that again lol so i leave it


----------



## katie

haha oops. i just thought u might actually be drunk 

you should watch BB right now haha, it's like being in a room of drunk people when u are sober (not that ive experienced this, but ive been told it's funny!!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha oops. i just thought u might actually be drunk
> 
> you should watch BB right now haha, it's like being in a room of drunk people when u are sober (not that ive experienced this, but ive been told it's funny!!)



Yes but the people who tell you that its funny are the ones watching you while you are drunk lol


----------



## katie

yep hahaha! i provide much entertainment!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep hahaha! i provide much entertainment!




Ha ha ha yes me too while hypo apparently ...


Arghhhh Im still wide awake and its now 4.36am and daylight outside ... again


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope we are all good xx


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon all 

hows everyone today???


----------



## sasha1

Hiya peeps.....


How's everyone doing today????? Is there anyone about?????


Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hiya peeps.....
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today????? Is there anyone about?????
> 
> 
> Heidi



lol im here if you wanna chat sweetie


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello People , I hope you are all well today ?


----------



## katie

did you have a lie-in today AM?

Hello Everyone!! xxx


----------



## mikep1979

hello everyone 

hows everyone doing today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> did you have a lie-in today AM?
> 
> Hello Everyone!! xxx



Hahahaha Noooooooo ive been tidying up in the house and still searching for my passport Grrrrrrrr


----------



## katie

please tell me you didnt get up at 7am?

Im good thanks mike, how's you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> please tell me you didnt get up at 7am?
> 
> Im good thanks mike, how's you?



Ummmm Welllll 10 past actually lol  I'm sooooo tireddddddddddd tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bye................................. I'm going to get a few things done back later xxx


----------



## katie

byee! get some sleeep!


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon crew everyone good I hope.

I wish the weather was better.

we all set for a saturday night!?


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon crew everyone good I hope.
> 
> I wish the weather was better.
> 
> we all set for a saturday night!?




Hi ross

Yeah we good up here....weather rubbish...who lost the sun?????

How you doing??

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All , Everyone ok then????


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All , Everyone ok then????



Hi hun

Yeah we good thanks....how you doing????

Heidi


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope the sun is out tomorrow, might go for a bike ride then.

All good here tanks 

And I hope we'll all be cheering Jensen Button on at Silverstone tomorrow!?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I hope the sun is out tomorrow, might go for a bike ride then.
> 
> All good here tanks
> 
> And I hope we'll all be cheering Jensen Button on at Silverstone tomorrow!?



Of course we will WOOOOO 



Hi Heidi.... im back lol  

Hows the head then Rossi ? ive been fighting my Hypo Bitch this morning lol


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> I hope the sun is out tomorrow, might go for a bike ride then.
> 
> All good here tanks
> 
> And I hope we'll all be cheering Jensen Button on at Silverstone tomorrow!?



Evening gang. Sorry I disappeared last night - I fell asleep. Woke up with a stiff neck and went to bed.

Anyway I just popped in for a few mins before I go to church..

Come to Brighton Rosi - there's a London to Brighton bike ride tomorrow. Traffic will hell. Its in the path of my bus route so will be running late all day. Grrr. 

Still there might be something worth looking at while stuck in the traffic...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Of course we will WOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Heidi.... im back lol
> 
> Hows the head then Rossi ? ive been fighting my Hypo Bitch this morning lol




Hi Hun

Are you feeling better now hun?

OOOOO..is Damon Hill not driving tomorrow....lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> Are you feeling better now hun?
> 
> OOOOO..is Damon Hill not driving tomorrow....lol
> 
> Heidi



Helloooooo yes Im fine thanks Heidi , it takes a lot to keep me down lol  I just keep bouncing back lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Of course we will WOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Heidi.... im back lol
> 
> Hows the head then Rossi ? ive been fighting my Hypo Bitch this morning lol



You keep fighting girl, the more you fight the more points I get!

No head this morn, whisky doesn't affect me really which probably isn't good!
and the cats didn't get me up till 6am!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo yes Im fine thanks Heidi , it takes a lot to keep me down lol  I just keep bouncing back lol




Thats it hun...keep fighting.....erm would johnny depp keep you down...hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You keep fighting girl, the more you fight the more points I get!
> 
> No head this morn, whisky doesn't affect me really which probably isn't good!
> and the cats didn't get me up till 6am!!



He he oh i see you get points the more i fight eh? Well i cant fight again today its tomorrow now i think lol. ah so you got a lay in then . i went to bed just after 5.30 and got up just after 7 am


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Thats it hun...keep fighting.....erm would johnny depp keep you down...hahaha



ha ha ha no chance babe , id have him strapped down to hinder his escape


----------



## insulinaddict09

Rossi , change that Avatar lol !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

you no like????

It's a pic of me & wifey


----------



## rossi_mac

anyway off to open a bottle chat later peeps

ooh a bit shakey too maybe some carbs first!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> anyway off to open a bottle chat later peeps
> 
> ooh a bit shakey too maybe some carbs first!



Drinking again Rossi !!??? tut tut ,  check those levels !!! 

No im not liking the Avatar lol , something else please !!


----------



## Tezzz

The other half has done a wonderful spag bol for din dins so we are going to eat then watch the telly. The computer is going off now, so have fun. Will be on again tomorrow as not up early Monday. Goodnight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> The other half has done a wonderful spag bol for din dins so we are going to eat then watch the telly. The computer is going off now, so have fun. Will be on again tomorrow as not up early Monday. Goodnight.



Night Tez , sleep well ,catch up with you tomorrow .


----------



## rossi_mac

evening peps
back from pub, didn't pay for 1 drink! !!


----------



## katie

hey everyone.  how did u manage that one rossi?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hey everyone.  how did u manage that one rossi?



A good mate works there!
had to pay for premium shots


----------



## katie

haha nice! free drinks are the best.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha nice! free drinks are the best.



damn right girl!
always offer money at the bar! but only now and again doe she take it
Once he took a blue lady and gave three gold soverigns back!


----------



## katie

Ah the best job I ever did was work behind a bar at a little local festival, then afterwards me and my housemate would get free pints woo! 

I cant make out what is going on in your avatar rossi hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Ah the best job I ever did was work behind a bar at a little local festival, then afterwards me and my housemate would get free pints woo!
> 
> I cant make out what is going on in your avatar rossi hehe



my elbows and feet


----------



## katie

Ohh, I think I see it now!


----------



## rossi_mac

If you zoomin you can se my head but its not obvious


How u doing se soir Katie?


----------



## katie

I think AM may be asleep


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> If you zoomin you can se my head but its not obvious
> 
> 
> How u doing se soir Katie?



You should post a bigger one on my picture thread 

I'm ok thanks.  Ive done my exercise dvd so feel good lol.  

Are you up to much tomorrow?


----------



## rossi_mac

I dout it you and her never sleep!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I think AM may be asleep



She aint sleepin Katie she's on some messanger thing


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> She aint sleepin Katie she's on some messanger thing



Ah ok lol, she has moved on from msn messanger to yahoo then haha.

I do sleep, i just sleep at crazy times.  im not up at 7am like AM


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Ah ok lol, she has moved on from msn messanger to yahoo then haha.
> 
> I do sleep, i just sleep at crazy times.  im not up at 7am like AM



fair enough crazy sleeper! you up at 7:05 then!!?


----------



## katie

nope slightly later...

like lunchtime. oops.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I think AM may be asleep




Me sleep ?? never lol arghhhhh


----------



## rossi_mac

lunchtime!

I hope you'll be up to cheer on JB at silverstone!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Ah ok lol, she has moved on from msn messanger to yahoo then haha.
> 
> I do sleep, i just sleep at crazy times.  im not up at 7am like AM



HELLOOOOOOOOOO TWINNY


----------



## katie

Hello, i started watching a film and forgot i was on here. anyone about still??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hello, i started watching a film and forgot i was on here. anyone about still??



hahaha only the insomniac lol , i live on here , you know that lol 


its still soooo early yet , too early to sleep .


----------



## Steff

good morning all


----------



## Tezzz

Good morning. Just off to scare the travelling public (work) and watch all those crazy cyclists do the bike ride whilst stuck in traffic.

Have a good day peeps.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all



Morning !!! I havent even been to bed yet lol  I was chatting to twin until 4 am i think then Ive been on Yahoo till now !!  totally crazy . you ok then steff?? i was looking for you lastnight , you alright ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Good morning. Just off to scare the travelling public (work) and watch all those crazy cyclists do the bike ride whilst stuck in traffic.
> 
> Have a good day peeps.



Morning Tez !! have a good one !!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Good morning. Just off to scare the travelling public (work) and watch all those crazy cyclists do the bike ride whilst stuck in traffic.
> 
> Have a good day peeps.



have a gd day yourself tez glad to see im not the only 1 that is daft enuf to work on a sunday


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning !!! I havent even been to bed yet lol  I was chatting to twin until 4 am i think then Ive been on Yahoo till now !!  totally crazy . you ok then steff?? i was looking for you lastnight , you alright ??



crazy indeed!
i'm fine thanks how are you


----------



## mikep1979

good afternoon folks and see ya'll later lol im off out for the day so i will be back on tonight at some point lol

 laters


P.S happy fathers day to all you dads out there


----------



## sweetsatin

To all you Dads out there Happy fathers day


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> crazy indeed!
> i'm fine thanks how are you



Hi everyone !!! you all ok then ????? , 
where have you been steff , ive been looking for you lol , did you get my pm and my offlines ???


----------



## katie

morning all ... i mean afternoon!

Happy Father's day to all the dads.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> morning all ... i mean afternoon!
> 
> Happy Father's day to all the dads.



Hi Twin you ok ?? , I pulled an all nighter lastnight lol , I'm dead on my feet now lol ... sooooooo tiredddddddddddddddddd hehehe Did you sleep after I left you this morning ? those bloody birds were singing soo loud lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin you ok ?? , I pulled an all nighter lastnight lol , I'm dead on my feet now lol ... sooooooo tiredddddddddddddddddd hehehe Did you sleep after I left you this morning ? those bloody birds were singing soo loud lol



yeah got to sleep just after 5am and woke up at about 2pm oops lol
I know what you mean about the birds, i live in the countryside so there are millions of them lol.

So you havent slept?  Hopefully that will mean you'll sleep tonight then


----------



## Steff

hope all is well everyone x 

soz AM not been well i got nothjing off you regarding pm or offlines x


----------



## katie

Hi Steff. Did you have a nice meal with the OH and kids?


----------



## Steff

yeah was ok i was poorly mind so left early x


----------



## katie

aww sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Steff

thanks i will im sure off for 2 days now x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hope all is well everyone x
> 
> soz AM not been well i got nothjing off you regarding pm or offlines x



aww hope you feel better soon , ive sent you 2 pms and 3 offlines on msn lol . get well soon !!!!! catch you later lol 


Hi Twin , im fine thanks , Im not even tired now .... weird lol sleep deprivation works foe me obviously lol , im going to shoot these bloody birds tho lol grrr


----------



## Tezzz

Good evening, just got home from a day of skiving.

The bike ride caused the usual chaos with buses being in the wrong places for crew changes. Missed 3 trips out...

And I was stuck in the middle of town watching all the crumpet whizz past...

BG is a bit on the low side (3.8) so I will just sneak out to the paper shop and get a mint Magnum... Will have to make it last till din dins.


----------



## Steff

hi TEZ bye tez lol

catch you all later xx


----------



## Tezzz

Yum yum... That ice cream was very nice...


----------



## katie

Hope you enjoy your days off Steff 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , im fine thanks , Im not even tired now .... weird lol sleep deprivation works foe me obviously lol , im going to shoot these bloody birds tho lol grrr



omg twin that is not good, you have only had a couple of hours sleep in the last two days!! sleep tonight pleaseee.

and yeah, shoot 'em 



brightontez said:


> Good evening, just got home from a day of skiving.
> 
> The bike ride caused the usual chaos with buses being in the wrong places for crew changes. Missed 3 trips out...
> 
> And I was stuck in the middle of town watching all the crumpet whizz past...
> 
> BG is a bit on the low side (3.8) so I will just sneak out to the paper shop and get a mint Magnum... Will have to make it last till din dins.



ooh tez, that is technically a hypo! you had one!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Good evening, just got home from a day of skiving.
> 
> The bike ride caused the usual chaos with buses being in the wrong places for crew changes. Missed 3 trips out...
> 
> And I was stuck in the middle of town watching all the crumpet whizz past...
> 
> BG is a bit on the low side (3.8) so I will just sneak out to the paper shop and get a mint Magnum... Will have to make it last till din dins.




Hey Tez you've been watching all the girls today then lol  naughty .

mmm i love magnum , hope you enjoyed it lol


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Tez you've been watching all the girls today then lol  naughty .
> 
> mmm i love magnum , hope you enjoyed it lol




You have to live dangerously sometimes addict..

... and I did enjoy it.


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> ooh tez, that is technically a hypo! you had one!!



No I don't think it was - I am fully awake not feeling dozy or strange, just hungry.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> No I don't think it was - I am fully awake not feeling dozy or strange, just hungry.



You dont have to feel funny when you have a hypo, it just means your levels are under 4  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoglycemia


----------



## Tezzz

I had a read of that page katie. It appears that home BG meters are only 15% accurate. Perhaps mine is reading on the low side.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yum yum... That ice cream was very nice...



hahaha lucky you it sounds fab Mmmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> You have to live dangerously sometimes addict..
> 
> ... and I did enjoy it.



Ha ha ha yes I agree lol , I always live dangerously lol 





Hi Twin yes I know Ive only slept a few hours the last few days , its getting worse now instead of better


----------



## katie

please go to the doctors and get some pills if you dont sleep tonight!!

it really doesnt help the blood sugar levels either.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> please go to the doctors and get some pills if you dont sleep tonight!!
> 
> it really doesnt help the blood sugar levels either.



yes i think thats why mine have been quite erratic lately ,im in the 5's today though and my highest was 7 WOOOOOO , good day for bs lol hows yours today??


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all


----------



## Steff

hi angel how are you


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> hi angel how are you



Apart from being totally pissed at my mum good thanks, how are you huni, haven't seen you on here for a few days?


----------



## Steff

what whats happened ?
yeah i aint been well tbh i had 3 hypers other day and just seems to have really buggered me ,I lost it abit i didn't check bloods and ate rubbish but im back on track now


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all



Hi Angel ,you ok today ?? hope the meds are working for you now .


Hi Steff you ok ? we keep missing eachother in the forum i think lol


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> what whats happened ?
> yeah i aint been well tbh i had 3 hypers other day and just seems to have really buggered me ,I lost it abit i didn't check bloods and ate rubbish but im back on track now



Oh bless your heart, you feeling better now? Pissed at my mum cause we were going for a bbq today and i no last time she had nuts out when she knows my boys allergic, we now just found out paige can die from nuts so text her to remind and she said she had loads of nuts so to bring her epipen but my reasoning is if the epipen failed my little girl could die and my mum is saying i'm shit for not going and it isnt her fault so not too happy


----------



## insulinaddict09

I'm Invisible today then it seems  okies


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Angel ,you ok today ?? hope the meds are working for you now



Hey Anne-Marie, yes huni meds working, feeling oodles better and other than od'ing on insulin this morning for an omelette am doing good x


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm Invisible today then it seems  okies[/QUO
> 
> No your not huni, been trying to get you loads on messenger today x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Invisible today then it seems  okies[/QUO
> 
> No your not huni, been trying to get you loads on messenger today x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okies Angel , Im having problems with MSN today , bloody webcams keep crashing my system grrrrr, same problem on Yahoo  Keeps freezing me out and I have to keep shutting down and logging back in , bloody pain . its only since I downloaded new software to speed things up grrrrr. Hey glad to hear you are a little better . Yes Im the same with Insulin at the moment , too much or not enough . I totally agree with you on the nuts issue by the way lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm Invisible today then it seems  okies



AM???????????????? since when join the club often happens to me  x


----------



## Steff

yes better for now 2day was hard cause O/H got choccie this choccie that he has counted what left before  he went out haha how regimental is he x


----------



## angel30eyes

I must admit my laptops been as slow as hell today and trying to load things has been a nightmare, my mum did a crsp job with me and has always been a nightmare but i keep thinking she might change, think i'm only kidding myself tbh, if i stick to what the dsn said about 12 at breakfast etc i would be hypoing loads, some of them talk utter b*****ks lol


----------



## Tezzz

I'm going now - gotta go and light the cauldon. 

Fish with lemon and garlic I think. New tatties (only 2 for me lo-ish carbing) and broccoli, spinnach and cauliflower. Apple for pud. (Other half gets the mini cheesecake).


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> yes better for now 2day was hard cause O/H got choccie this choccie that he has counted what left before  he went out haha how regimental is he x



Lol I am sure in his mind he is doing the right thing but being so OCD over it is kinda like waving a red rag to a bull or at least it is in my house


----------



## Steff

enjoy tez gosh its late to be eating all that lol


----------



## Steff

angel30eyes said:


> Lol I am sure in his mind he is doing the right thing but being so OCD over it is kinda like waving a red rag to a bull or at least it is in my house



lol well i do say look make a big deal and i want it more


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> enjoy tez gosh its late to be eating all that lol



Don't forget I work shifts!

Want din dins on the table when the other half walks through the door in an hour. I take ages to cook things. Then an hour cuddled up on the sofa and then bed.

Will lie in till about 9am tomorrow.

[I'm going outside for a quick fag and check for replies then the pooter is going off for the rest of the night!]


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Don't forget I work shifts!
> 
> Want din dins on the table when the other half walks through the door in an hour. I take ages to cook things. Then an hour cuddled up on the sofa and then bed.
> 
> Will lie in till about 9am tomorrow.
> 
> [I'm going outside for a quick fag and check for replies then the pooter is going off for the rest of the night!]



oooo fair enuff , do enjoy the fish sounds rather appetising


----------



## angel30eyes

So how you doing Anne-Marie, still ticking along nicely?


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> oooo fair enuff , do enjoy the fish sounds rather appetising



I will.

Goodnight all. Pooter going off now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm going now - gotta go and light the cauldon.
> 
> Fish with lemon and garlic I think. New tatties (only 2 for me lo-ish carbing) and broccoli, spinnach and cauliflower. Apple for pud. (Other half gets the mini cheesecake).


MM WHAT TIME SHALL i COME ROUND THEN TEZ... THATS MY FAV MEAL, NO POTATOES THOUGH LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I will.
> 
> Goodnight all. Pooter going off now.



Night Tez


----------



## mikep1979

EVENING ALL YOU DADS!!!!!!!!!


oh and mums and others hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

AM are you gettin sumit for your lack of sleep x


----------



## rossi_mac

evening peeps


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> evening peeps



alrght rossi how are you


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> alrght rossi how are you



good thanks, and sober tonight!!

Always like to start the week fresh, or at least try!

You good?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> good thanks, and sober tonight!!
> 
> Always like to start the week fresh, or at least try!
> 
> You good?



yayy i can say im good for first time this weekend lol x im hungry but thats nowt new


----------



## mikep1979

im a bit fucked up like hehehehehehehehehe

been on the stella and now on the peroni hehehehehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

mikep1979 said:


> im a bit fucked up like hehehehehehehehehe
> 
> been on the stella and now on the peroni hehehehehehehehe



You always seem well stocked mike! If I'm in the area I'll pop in!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> good thanks, and sober tonight!!
> 
> Always like to start the week fresh, or at least try!
> 
> You good?



Ha ha ha you sober Rossi ???, how long for lol ??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha you sober Rossi ???, how long for lol ??



probably at least maybe 24hrs!!


----------



## mikep1979

WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i have my tunes banging out and some cold bers to see me through till i am off to soamalia folks  laters y;all


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> probably at least maybe 24hrs!!



Umm a whole 24 hours then ? be careful , it could be dangerous , you may go in to shock lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm a whole 24 hours then ? be careful , it could be dangerous , you may go in to shock lol



I can do 24hrs okay but not to often! You had any sleep recently?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I can do 24hrs okay but not to often! You had any sleep recently?



no Rossi im still not sleeping much lol , im getting used to it now


----------



## Steff

nights AM hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nights AM hun xxxxxxxxxxxx



Night Steffi catch up with you in the morning xx


----------



## katie

goodnight everyone.

AM get some sleeeep! xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i think thats why mine have been quite erratic lately ,im in the 5's today though and my highest was 7 WOOOOOO , good day for bs lol hows yours today??




have you rescheduled your HbA1c yet?

had a hypo again last night so my sugars have been a bit high again.  well done on the good levels!

ok i really am going now

xxx


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> have you rescheduled your HbA1c yet?
> 
> had a hypo again last night so my sugars have been a bit high again.  well done on the good levels!
> 
> ok i really am going now
> 
> xxx



OOops no not yet !!! I will do it today though . 

Right well Ive not been to bed again ..... I cant sleep at all now !!!!! that 

was my second night without any sleep at all !!! Whats going on !!! I usually 

have 3/4 hours a night but now nothing  arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Steff

hey AM we posted same time x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning everyone xx



Hello there Steff you sneaked in there while i was posting andd beat me to it !! you ok today ?? im still awake lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello there Steff you sneaked in there while i was posting andd beat me to it !! you ok today ?? im still awake lol



yes im fine , gosh hun you must go to sleep xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey AM we posted same time x x



yes i noticed lol hahaha you beat me though lol  hehehehehehehehehehehe *J J*


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes im fine , gosh hun you must go to sleep xx



ARGHHH I CANT THOUGH !! IVE TRIED , NOTHING WORKS !!


----------



## Steff

so will you go to docs then hun    x x you must it will catch up with you at some point x x 

i gtg but will be bk on after 10 kk xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> so will you go to docs then hun    x x you must it will catch up with you at some point x x
> 
> i gtg but will be bk on after 10 kk xxxxxx



OKIES CATCH YOU THEN LOL


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon folks


----------



## Steff

evenin  all x


----------



## katie

AM how much sleep did you get last night?

Hello everyone xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening gang,

I was feeling shit a minute ago but Shamless has come on E4, it makes me laugh so much especially the intro!!

I've see it before but hey! (I fancy a drink now too!)

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Steff

hey all  x well i got danny dyer on tele so will be bk wen he is off tele mmm x


----------



## sweetsatin

Good night all
Addict i hope you get some sleep you need it.


----------



## Steff

nighty night x tc


----------



## katie

night night everyone, im off to bed soon too xx


----------



## Steff

night im away to x x sleep well all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Good night all
> Addict i hope you get some sleep you need it.



Thanks Anita !!! , I am tired so hopefully I will get some sleep tonight  I hope you are all ok ? catch up with you soon .


night all , xxxA.M.


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone hope all is well  x


----------



## Steff

anyone about ?? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone !! I hope you are all well today  Glorious sunshine here today !! Woooooooo


----------



## Steff

hey hun where u been x x x x

all good here soo sunny


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello steff , wooo im still here alive and kicking lol, just about 



Hello everyone else !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon peeps.

Lets hope the sun lasts!

And woohoo we might be moving after all! Got a call from the agent and he said things can move along now!

Hope you all good.


----------



## Steff

hello rossi


yippeeee fingers crossed x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hello rossi
> 
> 
> yippeeee fingers crossed x



Cheers Steff, has anyone moved areas in terms of health care etc? Any advise?


----------



## Steff

evening all hope u all ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi All , I hope you are all well and happy today.




Thankyou to everyone who has pmed and emailed , text and offlined me to see if I am ok , it is appreciated   I am fine , thankyou!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening ladies & Gent, I'm sitting here finishing off the weekends open bottles of vino plonk.

Grrr not a good D day! 

Did you all watch Andy Murray??? He won by the way!


----------



## Steff

hello there am xxx


hi rossi ohh yes watched in delight was a very good match x


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope he picks his game up on the next round tho!

Hey IA any luck with the old sleep?

Hope everyone's well, I'm off.


----------



## Steff

you going ??

nighty night


----------



## insulinaddict09

evening Peeps  all ok I hope ??


----------



## Steff

all good u ??


back in 20 x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Stef , you ok ? 

Hey Rossi , ahem.... Avatar .. re.. change it lol


Hi Twin when you come on , you ok ?


Angel ,* hugs * 


hello to the rest of the gang , x


----------



## rossi_mac

I went for a bit but is back for a bit! Nice work on the foot spas steff.

Hi IA, you sleepy tonight ?

My avatar, oooh! I thought I had changed it!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I went for a bit but is back for a bit! Nice work on the foot spas steff.
> 
> Hi IA, you sleepy tonight ?
> 
> My avatar, oooh! I thought I had changed it!!



Ahem.. you havent lol  

no im not sleepy yet Rossi , I was earlier but Ive gone past it now I think, Hey Ive been fighting my hypo bitch , im going to fight her again after midnight when ive got more fights . my link wont work though !! could you email it to me ?


----------



## Steff

hey am im fine u xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey am im fine u xxx



hi yeah im fine thanks , ive been busy in the house today , hows your day been ? done much?


----------



## Steff

housework hun till about 1 then sat made lunch didnt sdo much after that lol , love my monds and tues tho hun gives me batts a charge lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> housework hun till about 1 then sat made lunch didnt sdo much after that lol , love my monds and tues tho hun gives me batts a charge lol



you had any more hypers or have you been ok now ? So are you back in work tomorrow then? Im out most of the day tomorrow , busy busy


----------



## Steff

not a sign of any more hypers hun fingers crossed x

yup back to the grindstone 2moz hun , then after work i got to take my son to a birthday party for 4 0 clock


----------



## mikep1979

just poping on to say hello and laters


----------



## Steff

night AM xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night AM xx



Night Steffi , take care , catch up with you sometime tomorrow .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> not a sign of any more hypers hun fingers crossed x
> 
> yup back to the grindstone 2moz hun , then after work i got to take my son to a birthday party for 4 0 clock



Ah poor you , back to work... Mmmm all that lovely food im so jealous lol 

birthday party eh .... cake


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah poor you , back to work... Mmmm all that lovely food im so jealous lol
> 
> birthday party eh .... cake



lolol no cake for me im dropping him off and going to mates for hour for goss x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol no cake for me im dropping him off and going to mates for hour for goss x



hahah good idea steff gossip does'nt go straight to your ass lol


----------



## katie

hey Twin, did you make it to the doctors?? x


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## katie

Morning guys.

AM better be at the doctors right now, hehe!

xx


----------



## Steff

hey all well tis to hot for me arghhhhh lol working in a kitchen in this heat does no favours for my underarms hahah


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hey all well tis to hot for me arghhhhh lol working in a kitchen in this heat does no favours for my underarms hahah



hehe!

Yeah it is far too hot for working in a kitchen!! it's hot enough in the winter


----------



## Steff

yeah and apparently on monday when i was off the air conditioning system was broke ffs i would of had to come home i reckon lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yeah and apparently on monday when i was off the air conditioning system was broke ffs i would of had to come home i reckon lol



 that is bad!  I helped out in a kitchen a few weeks ago when it was really hot and I was dying! it was only for about 30mins aswell lol


----------



## Steff

lol tell me about it i have to do 4 hr shifts im done in by 1 hour lol x


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> lol tell me about it i have to do 4 hr shifts im done in by 1 hour lol x



hehe   Well at least you dont have to do 12 hours like some people, wow that would be bad! x


----------



## Steff

no thats true but if i had not had my son i probs would be doing full time lol


----------



## mikep1979

hi folks. i shouldnt be on here but i am in the most boring meeting and would love nothing more than to be lazing outside hehehehehehe


----------



## katie

shouldnt you be guarding some king or something? hehe


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> shouldnt you be guarding some king or something? hehe



hahahahahahaha nah im not out here to do anything like that. im pricing up a job hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

catch you later katie x


----------



## katie

see you later steff! x

do you get paid more if it's more dangerous mike?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> see you later steff! x
> 
> do you get paid more if it's more dangerous mike?



well i get a set wage per day but seen as i am a senior cpo i get a good wage per day lol. it can change depending on the site and what you have to do lol


----------



## katie

can you send me a day's wages please? surely you wont miss one days worth...


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> can you send me a day's wages please? surely you wont miss one days worth...



hahahahahahahahahaha i would with the outlay of cash i have coming up!!!!! i need all the pennies i have lol


----------



## katie

damn, worth an ask anyway! lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> damn, worth an ask anyway! lol



lol sure is hehehe as they say you dont ask you dont get


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem.. you havent lol
> 
> no im not sleepy yet Rossi , I was earlier but Ive gone past it now I think, Hey Ive been fighting my hypo bitch , im going to fight her again after midnight when ive got more fights . my link wont work though !! could you email it to me ?



go to ...

http://rossimac.mybrute.com

then at bottom type in your name, or to create one (for anyone else out there) type in a name in the type here box and click validate.

PS I watched the re-run of our fight! I kicked your ass girl!


----------



## mikep1979

rossi_mac said:


> go to ...
> 
> http://rossimac.mybrute.com
> 
> then at bottom type in your name, or to create one (for anyone else out there) type in a name in the type here box and click validate.
> 
> PS I watched the re-run of our fight! I kicked your ass girl!



it is a jib mate!!!!! you pasted me but i didnt think i got the right weapon for me. if it had been my choice id have had an ak47 or something the likes which would have given me the advantage over your knife hehehehehehehe


----------



## katie

I'm sooo tired  didnt get much sleep at all last night. which reminds me, where is AM??


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I'm sooo tired  didnt get much sleep at all last night. which reminds me, where is AM??



Maybe she's finally got some sleep?

You tried listening to some of that whale music!?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> go to ...
> 
> http://rossimac.mybrute.com
> 
> then at bottom type in your name, or to create one (for anyone else out there) type in a name in the type here box and click validate.
> 
> PS I watched the re-run of our fight! I kicked your ass girl!



Hey Rossi you are a guy lol !!! , bragging about kicking my ass , tut tut !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Maybe she's finally got some sleep?
> 
> You tried listening to some of that whale music!?



Ahem , stop talking about me !!!! , ive been out shopping , not sleeping lol, i had 3/ 4 hours lastnight i think though woooo


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Rossi you are a guy lol !!! , bragging about kicking my ass , tut tut !!



where you been katie's been worried!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem , stop talking about me !!!! , ive been out shopping , not sleeping lol, i had 3/ 4 hours lastnight i think though woooo



3/4 hours is good!! well done.

did you buy me anything??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> 3/4 hours is good!! well done.
> 
> did you buy me anything??



Welllllll , have you been good ?? if so ive got something for you


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> where you been katie's been worried!



Only the doctors to sort out scripts etc and shopping with my friend for baby stuff  , for her not me lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Only the doctors to sort out scripts etc and shopping with my friend for baby stuff  , for her not me lol



spending someone elses money, always fun!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> spending someone elses money, always fun!



Yes very but i was spending mine aswell lol. hey you at work ??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes very but i was spending mine aswell lol. hey you at work ??



yeah, hard days work for some of us !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yeah, hard days work for some of us !!



Well if its any consolation ill be hot and sweaty in a bit after ive had a good workout lol. im just chilling on yahoo while you are working aww poor you lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Only the doctors to sort out scripts etc and shopping with my friend for baby stuff  , for her not me lol



haha i wasnt worried this time


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha i wasnt worried this time



Awww dont you care Twin ???  hahahhaha only because i told you where i was lol , how have you been today ?? how was work ?? did you get any sleep in the end . i got a few hours


----------



## mikep1979

hello all


----------



## Steff

evening all hope everyone ok x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awww dont you care Twin ???  hahahhaha only because i told you where i was lol , how have you been today ?? how was work ?? did you get any sleep in the end . i got a few hours



lol yep,  I knew where you SHOULD have been at least.  Did you arrange an HbA1c?? No fibbing twin!

Ive been ok thanks, but bored and tired.  I spent most of the day on here lol.  I couldnt sleep at all and got less than 2 hours in the end (and obviously the time i was asleep on the sofa lol), i'll probably fall asleep in a minute!  Glad you got some sleep twin


----------



## katie

Hi Mike and Steff xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, we all chippa tonight?

I'm about looking online for car insurance! What fun.

Also not on the coke, but finishing off a bottle of vino blanco.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening crew, we all chippa tonight?
> 
> I'm about looking online for car insurance! What fun.
> 
> Also not on the coke, but finishing off a bottle of vino blanco.



I see you are back on the usual then , what happened to the alcohol free then ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello !!! Anyone Coming Out To Play ????


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yep,  I knew where you SHOULD have been at least.  Did you arrange an HbA1c?? No fibbing twin!
> 
> Ive been ok thanks, but bored and tired.  I spent most of the day on here lol.  I couldnt sleep at all and got less than 2 hours in the end (and obviously the time i was asleep on the sofa lol), i'll probably fall asleep in a minute!  Glad you got some sleep twin



HI TWIN , YES ITS SORTED FOR NEXT WEDS . YOU NEED TO GO TO THE DOCS TWIN !!!! YOU NEED SOME SLEEP TOO


----------



## Steff

hi all xxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I see you are back on the usual then , what happened to the alcohol free then ??



Sunday evening was, even though when I said that I realised that at lunch I'd already had a couple!

You had a good day?


Hi steff, and any lurkers.


----------



## rossi_mac

Katie you watching BB??

Anyone else got into it yet, I'll be honest I haven't but it's on the telly at the moment! And the telly's on too!


----------



## Steff

hi rossi u ok


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hi rossi u ok



Not bad actually steff thanks, been trying to hunt down a bargain car insurance, had a claim this year so a bit of a bugger!

How you doing? Early start the morrow?


----------



## Steff

usual 10 till 2 , this things is so slow 2night took me 10 mins to sign in earlier


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah somthings off colour, I  missed about the last 20  mins of replies!!

computers cannay trust em!


----------



## Steff

lol ahh not just me then


----------



## rossi_mac

anyway you're on your own now steff see ya!

Have a good day the morrow


----------



## Steff

lol cheers 

nighty night xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello all im here steff , just been on msn and yahoo gossiping lol


----------



## Steff

helloooooooo god im seeing double at min lol dunno wtf is wrong x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> helloooooooo god im seeing double at min lol dunno wtf is wrong x



ha ha ha get your bloody glasses on then lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Steffi , Your Nearly In The 3000 Club  !!!! Wooooooooooooooo Go Steff Go Steff :d:d:d:d


----------



## Steff

lol they are on cheeky


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol they are on cheeky



Well I would love to see double of a nice fit male blonde right now lol


----------



## Steff

yea me to id like to see double ........ as well make for a good night


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea me to id like to see double ........ as well make for a good night



YEAH FOR SURE , DOUBLE OF A HOT GUY WILL DO ME FINE LOL . ID SLEEP THEN LOL


----------



## Steff

pmsl yes so i see you got sorted for next wednesday then??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl yes so i see you got sorted for next wednesday then??



yes im in the doctors for all my bloods and to sort out the lack of sleep , im not keen on meds for it though.


----------



## Steff

no im sure you aint but they will help hun  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no im sure you aint but they will help hun  x



yeah maybe but im back to sleeping 3/4 hours a night again so its ok now , i did go  that 2/3 days with no sleep at all.  you in work tomorrow? im out most of the day again i think , my shopping this time and  not baby stuff lol. you going to post a pic in the thread ?


----------



## Steff

i have work as usual yup , nah i got this pic up that scares me enuff haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i have work as usual yup , nah i got this pic up that scares me enuff haha





ha your pretty lol , you should put a pic up !! im going out with my mates for someones birthday so ill put up a new pic scare a few people then lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl x im watching a film got me hooked on bbc1 with richard gere


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl x im watching a film got me hooked on bbc1 with richard gere



ive got a dvd here im supposed to be watching , Step brothers  , you seen it ?


----------



## Steff

yes i have very funny , i am going to watch transformer 2 on sat x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes i have very funny , i am going to watch transformer 2 on sat x



HEY I WAS JUST TALKING TO A FRIEND ON MSN ABOUT THAT , IT LOOKS GOOD IM GOING TO SEE IT  , THE FIRST ONE WAS GOOD ,IVE GOT IT ON DVD .


----------



## Steff

yes a m8 of mine saw it sunday she said best film she seen for a long time


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes a m8 of mine saw it sunday she said best film she seen for a long time



ive not watched a good film for ages. the last thing i saw was a dvd and it was 40yr old virgin ... such a funny film ive seen it a million times lol


----------



## Steff

im terrible i cant sit and watch films they gotta be really thrilling for me like have a twist to the tale if you get me


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im terrible i cant sit and watch films they gotta be really thrilling for me like have a twist to the tale if you get me



yes i can be abit like that sometimes, 40 yr old virgin had me laughing out loud though , its hysterical , pmsl


----------



## Steff

lol i aint seen it x 


right hun im away to bed now last 2 morning i slept in xx nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i aint seen it x
> 
> 
> right hun im away to bed now last 2 morning i slept in xx nights



ok steff night , sleep well xx catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> HI TWIN , YES ITS SORTED FOR NEXT WEDS . YOU NEED TO GO TO THE DOCS TWIN !!!! YOU NEED SOME SLEEP TOO



Good    Ive got an appointment to see the GP on monday!  I got it over two weeks ago, I cant believe how long you have to wait to see the doctor of your own choice this days


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone hope all is well x


----------



## Tezzz

Good morning peeps.

Just done the morning stab = BG 5.5 

Decisions Decisions... Porridge or toast with something naughty on it for breakfast...?


----------



## Steff

well done good numbers]

im away to work now byeeeeee xx


----------



## Tezzz

Oh no... It's time to dive in the shower and then go to work.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to the W word now. See you peeps later.... Have fun.


----------



## Steff

toodle loo have a nice day 
i finish early today i got a course i do at 1.30


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone  I hope you are all well today . It's so hot here !!


----------



## Steff

hi tis to hot jus had 20 8 yr olds to take out on my road safety course arghh xx


----------



## Steff

well after getting in from school and getting the washing on i downed 3 pints of water lol , godd now the kids are off around here till tuesday now arghhhh hate staff traning days i do x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Every all , I hope you are all well


----------



## Steff

evening .........


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening .........



Hello steff you ok ?? how did the course go ?


----------



## Steff

yes was fine it finishes next week it was to hot today to be honest i just knew the kids would all moan lol 

where you been xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes was fine it finishes next week it was to hot today to be honest i just knew the kids would all moan lol
> 
> where you been xx



ive been out most of the day , i went and had my nails done , had lunch , did some shopping , came home did some things in the house and then some tidying in the garden , its tooo hot though , finally its cooling down !! ive just tried to post a pic but its too big grrrrrrr


----------



## Steff

yea i have seen some on the thread they are some big ones on there hun im sure it will look ok lol

it has been to hot for to long i want some rain only in the north east mind i dont want to pee everyone off and jinx it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea i have seen some on the thread they are some big ones on there hun im sure it will look ok lol
> 
> it has been to hot for to long i want some rain only in the north east mind i dont want to pee everyone off and jinx it



I prefer the weather to be cooler actually , i dont do heat very well. I tried to up load it but it wont let me !! too big it says. i might have to do it through photobucket it think. Grrrr. how are you then , any more hypers ?


----------



## Steff

nah nothing just really uncomfy with this heat hun headaches come and go all day but no hypers thank god huh x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nah nothing just really uncomfy with this heat hun headaches come and go all day but no hypers thank god huh x



ive got a bloody banging headache !! this weather does it to me everytime grrr


----------



## Steff

bad aint it hun , i must of gone through 2 16 pk of ibrufopen in last 2 week

keep talking and i will get to 3,000 posts ok lolol


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, 

soz to hear you girls have bar stools behind the eyes.

My eyes are burning up after a high  carb meal!! I hate it!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> bad aint it hun , i must of gone through 2 16 pk of ibrufopen in last 2 week
> 
> keep talking and i will get to 3,000 posts ok lolol



Steff you'll get there soon, and soon IA will over take Mike!


----------



## Steff

bar stools behind the eyes??

lol ohh im sure i always get there in the end


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> bar stools behind the eyes??
> 
> lol ohh im sure i always get there in the end



headache, a bastard (bar stool) behind the eyes, generally a real bad hangover the headache is at the front of the head just behind the eye, hence the phrase!?! It might make sense it might not!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> headache, a bastard (bar stool) behind the eyes, generally a real bad hangover the headache is at the front of the head just behind the eye, hence the phrase!?! It might make sense it might not!



yes it makes sense to me lol , we must both be as mad as eachother then , ahem... Avatar lol grrrr


----------



## Steff

ill get there soon im rather slow 2night


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes it makes sense to me lol , we must both be as mad as eachother then , ahem... Avatar lol grrrr



hey I'm looking into it!! Seriously I am, also looking for pic for that thread.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Steff you'll get there soon, and soon IA will over take Mike!



Hell yeah ,im closing in on him fast lol  come on steff we need a third member in the club lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hell yeah ,im closing in on him fast lol  come on steff we need a third member in the club lol



please im trying to reserve myself lolol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hell yeah ,im closing in on him fast lol  come on steff we need a third member in the club lol



A very exclusive club too!

I'll never be allowed in!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff do not do it, change your name and start again!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> A very exclusive club too!
> 
> I'll never be allowed in!



Aww poor you !! I'll let you in if your good Rossi 


go on steff!!!! one more !!!


----------



## sweetsatin

Evening all


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww poor you !! I'll let you in if your good Rossi
> 
> 
> go on steff!!!! one more !!!



You're too kind!  mind I've got a long way to go!


----------



## sweetsatin

Com om Steff get that post in


----------



## rossi_mac

sweetsatin said:


> Evening all



evening back 

You winning I hope.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Evening all



Hi Anita , how are you ?? ive not seen you about much lately


----------



## Steff

thats nasty sweetsatin i can never ignore a good evening  xxx

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPP


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You're too kind!  mind I've got a long way to go!



Well yes you have got a fair way to go but you are going in the right direction lol , keep it up


----------



## insulinaddict09

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo Stefffffffff 3000 Posts Yay


----------



## rossi_mac

well done number 3


----------



## Steff

ohh thanks im pleased i wernt a number 2 

cheers AM u helped me to get to it hahahha

Northener dear i expect a thread congratualting me immedialtely (j/k) xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh thanks im pleased i wernt a number 2
> 
> cheers AM u helped me to get to it hahahha
> 
> Northener dear i expect a thread congratualting me immedialtely (j/k) xx



HAHAHAHAHA FFS I NEVER THOUGHT OF IT LIKE THAT , YOU B******* !!! HEHEHEHE , ** NORTHERNER !!!!!!!! WHERES STEFFS THREAD !!!??!???


----------



## Steff

*blushes* dont be silly he will be tucked up in bed now lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *blushes* dont be silly he will be tucked up in bed now lol



HAHAH MAYBE NOT THOUGH SOMETIMES HES ON LATE .... SNOOPING IN THE THREADS LOL SHHHHH


----------



## Steff

yeah anno thats why im behaving lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah anno thats why im behaving lol



BUGGER , IM SICK OF BEHAVING NOW LOL , BRING ON THE FUN !!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Steff Im Just Going To Log Off Then On Again , My Laptop Is Being A **** , Brb


----------



## rossi_mac

you girls misbehaving again!! tut tut, I may have to wake Northern up!!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Steff Im Just Going To Log Off Then On Again , My Laptop Is Being A **** , Brb



okies hun H/B xx


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> you girls misbehaving again!! tut tut, I may have to wake Northern up!!



oohhhh say no more 
*behaves*


----------



## insulinaddict09

right im back , lets cause some mayhem then people , im in a naughty mood


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> you girls misbehaving again!! tut tut, I may have to wake Northern up!!



ohh cant you punish us then ?? you are here and hes not lol ??


----------



## Steff

welcome back huni, whos guna come forward and be the victim them mwauuuuhaaaaa


----------



## rossi_mac

you girls won't stand for anything I say!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> welcome back huni, whos guna come forward and be the victim them mwauuuuhaaaaa



Umm not sure but hot and male is a must lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> you girls won't stand for anything I say!!



Well be more forceful then Rossi , I like a forceful man , how about you steff??


----------



## Steff

definetly AM the more force the better


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> definetly AM the more force the better



Yeah steff i agree , nothing like abit of force to get the adrenelin going , bring it on !!


----------



## sweetsatin

Hi Addict & all i'm gd thx,got a bit more time on my hands now finished my course 
Steff i knew you would post yeahhhh CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## rossi_mac

Not tonight girls, I've had a long day!

You on something IA?


----------



## Steff

thanks sweet yes you got me there saying evening , im just to well mannered for my own good


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Not tonight girls, I've had a long day!
> 
> You on something IA?



tut tut no good is it AM what are we guna do now ?? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Hi Addict & all i'm gd thx,got a bit more time on my hands now finished my course
> Steff i knew you would post yeahhhh CONGRATULATIONS



Hey Anita , im glad you are ok , i love the pic by the way !! ive tried posting one but it wont let me , keeps saying its too bit grrr i'll do it through photobucket i think .


----------



## sweetsatin

Just gong to land of nod now got to be at the vampires office at 7.30am 
Then work till 6pm.
Good night all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tut tut no good is it AM what are we guna do now ?? lol



Well steff i think we are in need of men not mice lol


----------



## Steff

night night anita sleep well 
catch you 2morrow 

good luck x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well steff i think we are in need of men not mice lol



exactly we need a big cheese in tonight ,


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Anita , im glad you are ok , i love the pic by the way !! ive tried posting one but it wont let me , keeps saying its too bit grrr i'll do it through photobucket i think .



Wohoo hello there Addict 
Thank you, I did mine through photobucket took a while but got there in the end.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Wohoo hello there Addict
> Thank you, I did mine through photobucket took a while but got there in the end.




yeah ill do it later i think , ive got an account on there, im just too lazy at the moment . hows work at the  moment then ??  just us girls tonight then all the men are a bunch of light weights


----------



## katie

im surprised there isnt a thread on here already about Michael Jackson probably being DEAD


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> exactly we need a big cheese in tonight ,



yes steff well said and as a low carber i will need a big piece i think lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well steff i think we are in need of men not mice lol



Grrr I'm a real man Grrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im surprised there isnt a thread on here already about Michael Jackson probably being DEAD



huh? what twin?? whats going on ????


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grrr I'm a real man Grrrr



hahaha is that a fact ?? i need solid proof


----------



## Steff

pmsll at solid


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah ill do it later i think , ive got an account on there, im just too lazy at the moment . hows work at the  moment then ??  just us girls tonight then all the men are a bunch of light weights



Work is good, its not every day you get to take a differerent fella out 
All part of job, they are all lovely bless em


----------



## rossi_mac

Katie looks like you're right it looks like wacko isn't doing too well.


----------



## Steff

cardiac arrest apparently

LA times and tmz are both saying he has died


----------



## rossi_mac

anyway I'm gonna leave you girls for now, got a lot on tomorrow

nite.


----------



## Steff

nights rossi tc sleep well x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> anyway I'm gonna leave you girls for now, got a lot on tomorrow
> 
> nite.



night Rossi , catch you tomorrow , dont forget to fight your brute lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> huh? what twin?? whats going on ????



twin you need to watch the news 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8119951.stm


----------



## sweetsatin

They are saying he's dead  just come on the news


----------



## Steff

just been confirmed


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> twin you need to watch the news
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8119951.stm



ive just put on sky news lol , hes defo dead !! my god hes only young


----------



## Steff

50 he was gosh that is massive , the whole of the world has heard of him


----------



## sweetsatin

Defo going to bed now night all


----------



## Steff

sweet dreams anita


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Defo going to bed now night all



NIGHT ANITA , SLEEP WELL XX


----------



## katie

Goodnight!!

Yeah he was young, but looked so much older, he didnt look after himself well!


----------



## Steff

yeah this is massive loss mind his house is surrounded by fans


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Goodnight!!
> 
> Yeah he was young, but looked so much older, he didnt look after himself well!



HE LOOKED OLDER BECAUSE HE F***** HIMSELF UP WITH SURGERY LOL


----------



## Steff

right im away to bed AM lol will catch u 2moz 

nighty night xxxx


----------



## katie

Night night Steff xx


----------



## Steff

ohh night katie x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im away to bed AM lol will catch u 2moz
> 
> nighty night xxxx



NIGHT STEFF , CATCH YOU TOMORROW XXXX


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night All , Catch Up With You Tomorrow.

Night Twin , Try And Get Some Sleep


----------



## katie

Will do twin, you too! night xx


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

hows the gang tonight???


----------



## katie

Hi Mike, good thanks 

Hope all is well in Africa.

I'm off to bed! night xx


----------



## mikep1979

lol it did go well. so well i have had my working schedule changed lol. i am off out to somalia soon for 3 weeks so i can get everything ready for the new contract to start out there. then i sail off to the sun 

night night katie


----------



## Steff

good morning all hows things  x


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> good morning all hows things  x



I love your signature it's sooo funny xx


----------



## Steff

thank you hun lol i like it to  now im off i got the lad off today kids round here are off till tues arghh dam staff training lol x
have a good day


----------



## katie

Morning all!! It's dead on here so far today.  Maybe everyone is in mourning for MJ


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Morning all!! It's dead on here so far today.  Maybe everyone is in mourning for MJ



Morning Katie.

Off out to London today.... 

I stuck Don't Stop Till You Get Enough on the jukebox as a tribute to MJ. (It's the only song of his that I have.)

BG a tad high this morning. Either the heat caused it or something in the ribs and stir fry last night.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Morning Katie.
> 
> Off out to London today....
> 
> I stuck Don't Stop Till You Get Enough on the jukebox as a tribute to MJ. (It's the only song of his that I have.)
> 
> BG a tad high this morning. Either the heat caused it or something in the ribs and stir fry last night.



Ooh nice Tez, what are you doing in London?  I'm going there on saturday for a festival 

I'm listening to MJ on the radio, they play a song by him every few minutes 

Wishing you better luck with the levels later!


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Ooh nice Tez, what are you doing in London?  I'm going there on saturday for a festival
> 
> I'm listening to MJ on the radio, they play a song by him every few minutes
> 
> Wishing you better luck with the levels later!



I'm going out for an evening Chinese meal with friends in Soho. Yum.

And I'm going to have a coffee with Caroline from this forum  this afternoon  and then call in to a friend's house on the way to Soho to catch up on the gossip and see how big his daughter has grown. 

I'll get my money's worth getting lots of buses (I don't go a bundle on the Tube since I got stuck on a train for hours when there was a train fire) using the Travelcard. I don't think I will be home before 3am.

A busy day!


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> I'm going out for an evening Chinese meal with friends in Soho. Yum.
> 
> And I'm going to have a coffee with Caroline from this forum  this afternoon  and then call in to a friend's house on the way to Soho to catch up on the gossip and see how big his daughter has grown.
> 
> I'll get my money's worth getting lots of buses (I don't go a bundle on the Tube since I got stuck on a train for hours when there was a train fire) using the Travelcard. I don't think I will be home before 3am.
> 
> A busy day!



Wow, sounds like you are going to have an awesome day!  Ive never been to soho, would love to go to a gay club there 

I can't believe you are meeting Caroline, that's exciting hehe - First forum meet-up!

I hate the tube but I suspect I will be using it on saturday, I'm just going to follow my friend because I'm a country girl and don't know London well!


----------



## Steff

good afternoon from a very swaety north east lol


----------



## katie

Hehe hi Steff, how's you?

Just went into the kitchen at work and it's boiling, you poor thing!


----------



## Steff

been here since 10 im on break t mo lol , it is worse then yesterday at least they was a slight breeze x


----------



## Tezzz

Well I'm going now. Gotta get changed and get the bus to the station. Too hot to walk there.

Be good


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon all 

hows everyone doing today??


----------



## Steff

toodle loo tez 
enjoy


----------



## carolyn

steff09 said:


> good afternoon from a very swaety north east lol



Hi everyone. Been raining a bit here this morning now its dried up, still warm though. we have a Northern Soul weekend here so will be busy. Anyone a soul person?


----------



## Steff

carolyn said:


> Hi everyone. Been raining a bit here this morning now its dried up, still warm though. we have a Northern Soul weekend here so will be busy. Anyone a soul person?



im not im afraid o/h is though


----------



## mikep1979

carolyn said:


> Hi everyone. Been raining a bit here this morning now its dried up, still warm though. we have a Northern Soul weekend here so will be busy. Anyone a soul person?



i do like the likes of james brown and some of the other american soul artists, but i was never into northern soul hehehehehe having a yank for a dad helped with the old james brown collection to


----------



## Steff

goodness me i do not think they is any point in putting a music channel on i have just went through the 7 i have and everyone has a MJ song on at the moment , ohh well excuse for housework me thinks


----------



## mikep1979

dont try the radio either as it is just full of it to!!!!!


----------



## Steff

thx for the warning


----------



## Steff

right im away catch you guys later x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening people , I hope you are all ok today , its been soo hot here today !! its finally cooling down now phew


----------



## Steff

ohh well tis dire here im ready to hibernate lol

catch u all after 10 xx


----------



## sweetsatin

Evening all


----------



## mikep1979

evening


----------



## sweetsatin

How is everyone?
I'm just winding down from an hectic day at work.


----------



## mikep1979

im fine ta 

you???


----------



## sweetsatin

Good thank you


----------



## mikep1979

been a stressfull day at work for you???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone , Im soo tired Ive just woke up on the sofa  I hate that!! I feel worse now that Ive has a little sleep than I did before grrrrr . you all ok ???


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello everyone , Im soo tired Ive just woke up on the sofa  I hate that!! I feel worse now that Ive has a little sleep than I did before grrrrr . you all ok ???



if you feel bad it is your bodys way of saying i still need more sleep but something is more pressing i.e food to go the loo 

im fine huni................ you???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> if you feel bad it is your bodys way of saying i still need more sleep but something is more pressing i.e food to go the loo
> 
> im fine huni................ you???



haha nah nothing like that , I set an alarm so if I went to sleep I'd only have a hour . So things well with you then? how are your children?


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> been a stressfull day at work for you???



Very stressful day
Hi Addict


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha nah nothing like that , I set an alarm so if I went to sleep I'd only have a hour . So things well with you then? how are your children?



all ok. you know you really need to be getting more than 1 hours sleep and if you needed an alarm to get you up then i wouldnt be saying you are getting enough at all. it will make you ill in the end you know.


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Very stressful day



lol what do you do for a living???


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> lol what do you do for a living???



Work with adults with learning disabilties


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Very stressful day
> Hi Addict



Hi Anita , you ok honey?? wooo its friday !!! do you have the weekend off ?


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Work with adults with learning disabilties



wow i can see it would be stressfull sometimes. i have an auntie with downs and i know how hard it can be to deal with her sometimes!!!! she is lovely most of the time but if she has one of them days were she is just being really awkward then it can take all day to just do one thing with her


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> all ok. you know you really need to be getting more than 1 hours sleep and if you needed an alarm to get you up then i wouldnt be saying you are getting enough at all. it will make you ill in the end you know.



Yeah I know an hour is not enough but I was soo tired I was falling asleep during a convo so had an hour to try and refresh without spoiling my sleep later , otherwise I would sleep and be awake all night again like lastnight . GRR , I did manage 3 hours this morning though so I got some in the end . and Ive jut had an hour . I am getting some sleep at least lol


----------



## sweetsatin

They wern't the problem it was the cafe we went in
No sugarfree drinks, no brown bread, all fryed food or burgers, the fella i had a ono 2 one with took 2 hrs to eathis food, then got him bk home & locked himself in the loo cos he didn't want to clean his room.
To top it all i busted the filing cabinet, broke the metal clips on the files, had the dropsies lol, just had to go home i had enough was on my feet from 6am & went to hospital to see vampire at 7.30am b4 work... so thats my day lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I know an hour is not enough but I was soo tired I was falling asleep during a convo so had an hour to try and refresh without spoiling my sleep later , otherwise I would sleep and be awake all night again like lastnight . GRR , I did manage 3 hours this morning though so I got some in the end . and Ive jut had an hour . I am getting some sleep at least lol



as long as you are sleeping properly


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> They wern't the problem it was the cafe we went in
> No sugarfree drinks, no brown bread, all fryed food or burgers, the fella i had a ono 2 one with took 2 hrs to eathis food, then got him bk home & locked himself in the loo cos he didn't want to clean his room.
> To top it all i busted the filing cabinet, broke the metal clips on the files, had the dropsies lol, just had to go home i had enough was on my feet from 6am & went to hospital to see vampire at 7.30am b4 work... so thats my day lol



lol no wonder you are stressed!!!!! get a nice glass of wine and chill hehehehe


----------



## sweetsatin

Aww Addict you must be really shattered it does catch up with us all in the end


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> lol no wonder you are stressed!!!!! get a nice glass of wine and chill hehehehe



Just fancy a john smiths but got none, don't drink wine.


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Just fancy a john smiths but got none, don't drink wine.



ah john smiths. im partial to a pint of that every now and again lol


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> ah john smiths. im partial to a pint of that every now and again lol



Lol pass one over then


----------



## mikep1979

sweetsatin said:


> Lol pass one over then



hahahahahaha i dont have any right now. i do however have a few bottles of peroni or stella???? hehehehehe


----------



## sweetsatin

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha i dont have any right now. i do however have a few bottles of peroni or stella???? hehehehehe



Hope you enjoy your drink cool you off on a night like this


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Just fancy a john smiths but got none, don't drink wine.



Yeah I could just drink an ice cold john smiths bitter lol MMMM


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I could just drink an ice cold john smiths bitter lol MMMM



Guess we will just have to imagine we have one Addict lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Guess we will just have to imagine we have one Addict lol



yeah looks like it Anita , im just going for my jab and a shower back soon xx


----------



## Steff

hi all xxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, wow what a night! you all good I hope


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi All , you all good ??


----------



## Steff

evening rossi you ok x


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah grrr.

Just been drinking on the top floor of the Gerkin!!! Well cool, 360 degree panoramic of London town baby!!

Whats the news here, we all heard the Jack Jokes? They didn't take long did they!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yeah grrr.
> 
> Just been drinking on the top floor of the Gerkin!!! Well cool, 360 degree panoramic of London town baby!!
> 
> Whats the news here, we all heard the Jack Jokes? They didn't take long did they!!



Hello Rossi


----------



## Steff

good sounds like a gd night i went out in the garden and my lad went to play in the pool 2 doors down 
ohh yes i had recieved 22 jokes  before lunch it was getting silly


----------



## rossi_mac

hello back!

22 jokes! I thought 3 was good, they eren't all different were they?


----------



## Steff

maybe 13 that are diff


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Rossi



Hey how's your brute doing?


----------



## Steff

good night all sleep well xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey how's your brute doing?



Yeah im doing well thanks Rossi , hows the master doing lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im doing well thanks Rossi , hows the master doing lol



I'm a bit worried you're gonna catch me up and kick my ass!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good night all sleep well xx





night steffi , i did answer you in a pm lol xx take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I'm a bit worried you're gonna catch me up and kick my ass!




hahaha yeah be scared lol , im closing in on you fast lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha yeah be scared lol , im closing in on you fast lol



It's all your recruits helping you out! 

I'll search some more out this weekend!

I'm looking forward to getting the club! Massive damage.


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm off see you all later! 

if not have a good weekend peeps.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> It's all your recruits helping you out!
> 
> I'll search some more out this weekend!
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting the club! Massive damage.



yeah , ive got a knife a dagger and a bloody bone lol !! i want the dog and the club


----------



## Einstein

Evening, or morning All!

Is there anyone here?

Whats been happening since I last stepped foot in this post?


----------



## Steff

morning all hope all is good 

sweetsatin i left you some mail x


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, nice day again down here, hope you're all having fun! It's the weekend (sorry if you have to work!)


----------



## Steff

hey all hope everyones ok xxxxx


----------



## runner

Hi Y'all.  Just got back from wedding in Leeds last weekend, followed by Center Parcs with family.  Been walking everywhere, discovered I can still ride a bike, and swimming, plus one run.  Took me 3 days to sort out food/insulin so didn't keep hypoing when swimming.  And I've put on the few pounds I lost for the wedding - hey-ho - back to 'normal' next week.

Insulin, you've got a serious sleep prob - have you seen anyone about it?  Hope you managed to crash out today.


----------



## runner

Hiya David,  how's the dog training going?


----------



## Steff

hi there runner thot i hadnt seen u about was the wedding ok? and center parcs ooooo lucky you i aint going away this year x


----------



## sweetsatin

steff09 said:


> morning all hope all is good
> 
> sweetsatin i left you some mail x



Hi Steff got it thx


----------



## sweetsatin

Coeeeeeee anyone here


----------



## Steff

okie doke i sent reply xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Hi Y'all.  Just got back from wedding in Leeds last weekend, followed by Center Parcs with family.  Been walking everywhere, discovered I can still ride a bike, and swimming, plus one run.  Took me 3 days to sort out food/insulin so didn't keep hypoing when swimming.  And I've put on the few pounds I lost for the wedding - hey-ho - back to 'normal' next week.
> 
> Insulin, you've got a serious sleep prob - have you seen anyone about it?  Hope you managed to crash out today.



Hi Runner , I'm used to sleeping 3/4 hours and sometimes less , I am doing well with no adverse effects so Im more than happy to continue this way.
If it starts to cause me problems I will consider some sort of therapy for it . I quite like hardly sleeping , my house is spotless and I get alot done during a day while most people are sleeping . It is a complete reverse to my pre insulin days when I was in the 20's and constantly sleeping lol , im just catching up on all the stuff I missed .


----------



## sweetsatin

Hello everyone
Enjoying the weather are we?


----------



## sweetsatin

steff09 said:


> okie doke i sent reply xx



Got it thx Steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Coeeeeeee anyone here



Hi Anita im here for 5 mins lol , you ok ??


----------



## Steff

well as we speak the first rumblings of thunder are occuring here thank goodness i have been praying for it i am guna go out and strip to my thong and yes i will you tube it


----------



## insulinaddict09

right im off bbs


----------



## sweetsatin

Hi Addict 
I'm fine thx you?
rofl @ Steff you will get loads of viewers


----------



## Steff

yea addict will catch yu later im off to get ready xxxxx tc


----------



## sweetsatin

Catch you all later hope it gets cooler here on Alcatraz soon


----------



## Steff

lol yeah catch you 2 later im off i shall get soaked i hope and pray i tine it so i just hit the worst of the rain lolol 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeaah!! Yay!! Go murray! Go Murray!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night All ,Im off early to youtube some tunes for a while , Goodnight


----------



## Tezzz

Morning peeps.

Me and the other half had a nice day out to rainy London. Saw a show - Naked Boys Singing.

Just got home exhausted. BG 5.4. And I had nearly naughty din dins. In a pub


----------



## runner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Runner , I'm used to sleeping 3/4 hours and sometimes less , I am doing well with no adverse effects so Im more than happy to continue this way.
> If it starts to cause me problems I will consider some sort of therapy for it . I quite like hardly sleeping , my house is spotless and I get alot done during a day while most people are sleeping . It is a complete reverse to my pre insulin days when I was in the 20's and constantly sleeping lol , im just catching up on all the stuff I missed .



OK. Way to go! As long as you're OK...


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> Me and the other half had a nice day out to rainy London. Saw a show - Naked Boys Singing.
> 
> Just got home exhausted. BG 5.4. And I had nearly naughty din dins. In a pub



Woah, sounds like some show!  Me and my friend saw Carman a while ago - raunchy and funnny!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All ,Im still awake , I might go to bed in a while but I may not bother as it is now a new day ooops


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## mikep1979

good morning people 

what a wonderful day it is  hehehehehehe

all ok???


----------



## Steff

well this sun is relentless we had a 20min thunderstorm last night but it aint cooled off much


----------



## runner

Hi y'all,  it's overcast here - had a sea mist last night.


----------



## Steff

hey runner u ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone All Ok I Hope ?? Its Very Humid Here !!! I Hate The Humidity !!


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all thats me in from wrok hjalluah xx


----------



## Tezzz

Good afternoon all. Playing computers today.

Just stuck *Thriller* on the jukebox. I would crank the volume but..... the other half is in...


----------



## Steff

good afternoon tez


----------



## mikep1979

well all this is me for a couple of days now. im off to work again lol so i will be out of area 

laters and stay safe y'all


----------



## Steff

laters ...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening everyone


----------



## Steff

hey addict hun u ok xxx


----------



## mikep1979

evening all. flight slightly delayed lol


----------



## Steff

catch u in bit hun guna watch end of top gear x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey addict hun u ok xxx



yeah im okies thanks steff , catch you in a bit lol


----------



## Steff

good evening xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

evening everyone ,all ok i hope ???


----------



## Steff

hey am hows u xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, we all had good weekends recharged, and ready for the week??


----------



## Steff

hey rossi dunno about good weekend but pleased im off tomoz and tues x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hey rossi dunno about good weekend but pleased im off tomoz and tues x



Well maybe you can have them as your weekend?

Hope you're okay though Steff, sorry I mean Number 3.


----------



## Steff

ooo im a number now im honured


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> evening everyone ,all ok i hope ???



Yeah, just back from a bbq, you good girl?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew, we all had good weekends recharged, and ready for the week??



hell yeah fully charged and ready to rock


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hell yeah fully charged and ready to rock



Well I'd expect nothing else from the rock chick herself!!

You banging some tunes out tonight?

PS Had no carb half day today!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> ooo im a number now im honured



Well 3 is the magic number, so you should be!!

But I guess not so magic for our levels!


----------



## Steff

yeah i have been described as magical before as well , happy days i was in bed at time


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> yeah i have been described as magical before as well , happy days i was in bed at time



You go girl!

Nice phrase aswell "Magic"

I once worked with a polish guy called magic! He was good (at work), and his girlfriend seemed happy too!!


----------



## Steff

lol thats the main thing the woman was happy


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well I'd expect nothing else from the rock chick herself!!
> 
> You banging some tunes out tonight?
> 
> PS Had no carb half day today!!!



hahaha yeah honey , hey low carbing shhhh dont tell mike , hes assasinate you


----------



## Steff

arghhhhh msn kicked me hun ok trying to get back in


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha yeah honey , hey low carbing shhhh dont tell mike , hes assasinate you



Shhh keep it secret then!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> arghhhhh msn kicked me hun ok trying to get back in



What is this msn, some fighting game?? Sounds cool! Fight back number 3!


----------



## Steff

i could never fight AM she would kick my ass haha


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> i could never fight AM she would kick my ass haha



She's a fiesty one is she??

Fight clever!


----------



## Steff

ohh she is yes and im not im totally shy


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> She's a fiesty one is she??
> 
> Fight clever!



Hey much more of that Rossi and im coming to sort you out


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh she is yes and im not im totally shy



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YEAH LIKE **** STEFFI


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey much more of that Rossi and im coming to sort you out



let me come and watch will ya


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey much more of that Rossi and im coming to sort you out



No chance my brute's been fighting every day! I'm on good form at the mo!!

Hmmm.. Maybe I should be scared!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> No chance my brute's been fighting every day! I'm on good form at the mo!!
> 
> Hmmm.. Maybe I should be scared!



LOL @ maybe


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> No chance my brute's been fighting every day! I'm on good form at the mo!!
> 
> Hmmm.. Maybe I should be scared!



Yes sweetie you be scared


----------



## Steff

you all sorted now AM  x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes sweetie you be scared



Grrrr I'm no scared !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grrrr I'm no scared !!



Yeah ok honey you keep telling yourself that as  you run away , heheheh




yeah steff im jacked up and  sorted thanks xxx


----------



## Steff

k im off now i am really sweating quite bad and i feel abit sick im guna get to bed 

nights peeps xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah ok honey you keep telling yourself that as  you run away , heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> yeah steff im jacked up and  sorted thanks xxx




Don't worry I'll shout it loud so you can hear me as I run!!



steff09 said:


> k im off now i am really sweating quite bad and i feel abit sick im guna get to bed
> 
> nights peeps xxxxxxxxxxxxx



Night Steff hope you feel better soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

Keep running then Rossi  , spoilsport !!! I was only playing


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Keep running then Rossi  , spoilsport !!! I was only playing



I know!! Anyway I'm off catch you later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I know!! Anyway I'm off catch you later.



night , take care xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All Ive not been to bed again ooooops 

heres something for you Steff 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbgFJ5RIHvc enjoy !!!!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

OooOoOOO Thanks AM that was a  gr8 choon x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx
> 
> OooOoOOO Thanks AM that was a  gr8 choon x



hehehehe yeah ive been awake all night again so i thought id link you up lol 

ive done another version /video of it for you in the top 10 michael  jackson songs , and the link for another top tune lol


----------



## Steff

cheers hun i will go and have a look


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooooooooooo its hot and sunny here again people


----------



## Steff

yea 2 hot hun xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea 2 hot hun xxxxxx



yeah another sweaty humid day ahead of us by the looks of things 

I need more ice !!!!! I'm going through a ton of it a day lol


----------



## Steff

catch u in bit hun away out with lilun  xx  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> catch u in bit hun away out with lilun  xx  x




okies catch up with you later !!!!


----------



## Steff

afternoon everyone warm enuff xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Noooo its far too hot today !!!! we at least need a breeze lol


----------



## Donald

Yes very hot indeed just been round local tesco's and spyed 275ml bottles of Fentmans ginger beer got a couple and it is the first time I have had it for over twenty years.

Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Yes very hot indeed just been round local tesco's and spyed 275ml bottles of Fentmans ginger beer got a couple and it is the first time I have had it for over twenty years.
> 
> Donald



Hello Donald good to see you visiting the thread again , long time no see. 

Ginger Beer ... anything like Ginger Ale ? if so then Mmmmm , watch the sugar though !! unless you got the sugar free one . It is boiling here , even my poor dog has given up and is sprawled out in his bed .


----------



## rossi_mac

Ginger beer, mmmm. Well any beer would do right now!!

So if I don't melt before I get home, you all gonna help be cheer on Andy??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Ginger beer, mmmm. Well any beer would do right now!!
> 
> So if I don't melt before I get home, you all gonna help be cheer on Andy??




Yeah why the hell not !  How are you today then honey?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah why the hell not !  How are you today then honey?



Yeah i'm good, bit warm, gonna head home now to make sure I don't miss the Murray game! You kept busy/good today? 

Catch you all later.


----------



## Donald

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Donald good to see you visiting the thread again , long time no see.
> 
> Ginger Beer ... anything like Ginger Ale ? if so then Mmmmm , watch the sugar though !! unless you got the sugar free one . It is boiling here , even my poor dog has given up and is sprawled out in his bed .



Aye I'am watching the suger not bad stuff  and  dogs really feel the heat Seen horses in a field on sunday and they seem to be feeling the  heat as they were under some trees looking for shelter.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah i'm good, bit warm, gonna head home now to make sure I don't miss the Murray game! You kept busy/good today?
> 
> Catch you all later.



yeah quite busy today and veryyyyy tiredddd , glad your late night didnt mess you up too much today  catch you later


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

This heat is getting to me.

I went to B&Q to get a fan for under a tenner and they had sold out after someone bought all *30!* Grrr...

I think I'll just have to retire to the pub. It has air con.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This heat is getting to me.
> 
> I went to B&Q to get a fan for under a tenner and they had sold out after someone bought all *30!* Grrr...
> 
> I think I'll just have to retire to the pub. It has air con.



Hi Tez , yeah I like your style , can I come too ?? I  fancy a nice cold lager Mmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Aye I'am watching the suger not bad stuff  and  dogs really feel the heat Seen horses in a field on sunday and they seem to be feeling the  heat as they were under some trees looking for shelter.



Ha ha ha yes I know how they feel , hot weather and me are not a good combination !! I am a woman so I moan if im hot or cold and never satisfied  just a little breeze would be so welcome right now !!


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez , yeah I like your style , can I come too ?? I  fancy a nice cold lager Mmmm



Yes you're welcome to come. The thing is the pub would be shut by the time you get here

I'll have a pint for you instead...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes you're welcome to come. The thing is the pub would be shut by the time you get here
> 
> I'll have a pint for you instead...



hahah ok then deal ! make it two pints though ,im thirsty


----------



## Steff

catch u all 2moz xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> catch u all 2moz xxxxx



Oi !! where are you going ????????


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oi !! where are you going ????????



PMSL 2NIGHT I MEANT I WAS TELLING MY LAD OFF SAME TIME I WAS TYPING HAHA XXXXXX


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMSL 2NIGHT I MEANT I WAS TELLING MY LAD OFF SAME TIME I WAS TYPING HAHA XXXXXX



hahahaha oh ok then !!! hey you sorted the CAPS out now then lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahaha oh ok then !!! hey you sorted the CAPS out now then lol



LOL THE SKILL LEVEL HUN FROM ME IS AMAZING HAHAHA 

CATCH U LATERS XX


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL THE SKILL LEVEL HUN FROM ME IS AMAZING HAHAHA
> 
> CATCH U LATERS XX



BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LATERS


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Yes you're welcome to come. The thing is the pub would be shut by the time you get here
> 
> I'll have a pint for you instead...



mmm cold lager, I think Tez is closer to me, so I'll pop down and have IA09's beers!!

But yeah how hot? I was in office all day, when I walked to car just over a mile (free parking!) I could na believe how hot it was!!

Is the whole week gonna be like this?? sh*t! Go a heavy day tomorrow, not looking forward to sweating outside all day!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Murray's on court warming up! Go on Andy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> mmm cold lager, I think Tez is closer to me, so I'll pop down and have IA09's beers!!
> 
> But yeah how hot? I was in office all day, when I walked to car just over a mile (free parking!) I could na believe how hot it was!!
> 
> Is the whole week gonna be like this?? sh*t! Go a heavy day tomorrow, not looking forward to sweating outside all day!!



A hot sweaty man  , what a vision  anyway your having my lager with Tez so you owe me one Rossi


----------



## Steff

mmm sweaty men can i have a look plzzzz


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> mmm sweaty men can i have a look plzzzz



haha yeah okies steff , i still want to know if hes going to be clothed or not tho ???


----------



## rossi_mac

Murray's a set down


----------



## Steff

well hope u enjoyed the game rossi was very enthralling


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone !!! anyone coming out to play?


----------



## Steff

right im away to bed catch you 2moz AM nighty night xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im away to bed catch you 2moz AM nighty night xxxxx



night steffi , catch you tomorrow


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning everyone xxx



Morning All !! , hi Steff , you ok ? is it hot there  ? boiling here already and the sun isnt out yet. another scorcher i think


----------



## Steff

hey hun tis totally boiling yes i aint even set foot out the door yet but i got myself and lad covered in suncream lol
back after 9 hun x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey hun tis totally boiling yes i aint even set foot out the door yet but i got myself and lad covered in suncream lol
> back after 9 hun x x



okies catch you later x tc


----------



## runner

Morning all.

We are lucky enough to get a sea mist when its scorching hot, which cools things down a bit, but makes it a bit muggy.  Really misty when we took dog for walk at 10.30pm last night...


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Morning all.
> 
> We are lucky enough to get a sea mist when its scorching hot, which cools things down a bit, but makes it a bit muggy.  Really misty when we took dog for walk at 10.30pm last night...



Its very muggy here , humidity is one of my pet hates  

Have a good day though !!  at least its not raining


----------



## Steff

alright imbk tis nice n breezy xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> alright imbk tis nice n breezy xx



hey not fair !! I want a breeze , there is no air here at all


----------



## Steff

i sent lad in with shorts on i came away feeling quite chilly in flip flops lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i sent lad in with shorts on i came away feeling quite chilly in flip flops lol



ha ha ha well im in the house today painting again (dont ask ) so im going to be sweating to hell and back grrrr


----------



## Steff

pmsl im guna go and clean bathroom n bedrooms in abit grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl im guna go and clean bathroom n bedrooms in abit grr



okies , catch you later xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

The skies have opened and its bouncing down with rain now... ahhh its gone cooler


----------



## Steff

good morning tez how are you


----------



## Steff

Addict You Need To Empty Your Inbox !!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All, 

Just poped home on my break as doing a different route today. 

Having beans on toast for late breakfast and then a quick shower..

It's very hot and sunny here in Brighton....


----------



## Steff

How Was Coffee With Caroline The Other Day Tez??


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> How Was Coffee With Caroline The Other Day Tez??



Sadly Caroline couldn't make it. We've agreed to make it another day instead.


----------



## Steff

aww right , to hot for coffee anways lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Addict You Need To Empty Your Inbox !!!!!!



OOPS IVE DONE IT NOW SORRY


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOPS IVE DONE IT NOW SORRY



PMSL LIL MISS POPULAR HAHA X


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMSL LIL MISS POPULAR HAHA X



HAHA YEAH I WISH LOL , I FORGET TO EMPTY IT OFTEN LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just poped home on my break as doing a different route today.
> 
> Having beans on toast for late breakfast and then a quick shower..
> 
> It's very hot and sunny here in Brighton....



HI TEZ YOU OK ??


----------



## Steff

lol nevermind i got there in the end tut


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol nevermind i got there in the end tut



HAHAHA THEY ARE NEARLY ALL FROM YOU LOL PMLS , UMM AM I ALLOWED TO SAY " LOL " OR MIGHT I OFFEND SOMEONE ??? FFS


----------



## Steff

tut stop with the caps will you im offended


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tut stop with the caps will you im offended



HAHAHAHA LOL PMSL ROLFFL UMM... NOOOOO I LIKE CAPS , IM BLIND SO I CAN SEE IT BETTER !! OH DEAR HOW VERY PC !! HAVE I BEEN PICKED ON BECAUSE MY VISION IS BAD ???


----------



## Steff

i really do think Addict you need to stop using caps or i will tell mum on you .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i really do think Addict you need to stop using caps or i will tell mum on you .



YEAH ?? OOOHHHH DONT DO THAT STEFF!!  . LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Steff

pmsl wlel time is flying and im not nearer to getting some work donw so catch you later and behave will you , people are watching xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl wlel time is flying and im not nearer to getting some work donw so catch you later and behave will you , people are watching xxx



YES I AM SURE THEY ARE LOL , RIGHT I HAVE PAINTING TO DO LATERS XXX TAKE CARE X


----------



## sweetsatin

Yes behave i'm lurking pmsl
How is everyone ? me is calmer today awaiting a call from GP whom have got my HBA1C results after all....I won't go into that as i need to be calm today


----------



## sweetsatin

Addict can you send me some ear muffs plz...ur shouting too loud


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Yes behave i'm lurking pmsl
> How is everyone ? me is calmer today awaiting a call from GP whom have got my HBA1C results after all....I won't go into that as i need to be calm today



OH RIGHT ANITA FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU THEN XXX YOU SHOULD GET A GOOD RESULT AS YOU HAVE VERY GOOD LEVELS ALL THE TIME (IM JJ)


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Addict can you send me some ear muffs plz...ur shouting too loud



HAHA SORRY , YOU KNOW WHAT IM LIKE WITH CAPS LOCK LOL , IM BLIND ITS THIS SCREEN GRRRR


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHA SORRY , YOU KNOW WHAT IM LIKE WITH CAPS LOCK LOL , IM BLIND ITS THIS SCREEN GRRRR



Excuses excuses....Me thinks you need to go to spec savers


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Excuses excuses....Me thinks you need to go to spec savers



BOO HOO HOO I HAVE BUT ALAS THEY CAN DO NOTHING FOR MY DIABETIC EYE CHANGES ETC  I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THEY GET WORSE AND GET THEM LASERED


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> BOO HOO HOO I HAVE BUT ALAS THEY CAN DO NOTHING FOR MY DIABETIC EYE CHANGES ETC  I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THEY GET WORSE AND GET THEM LASERED



Aww Sorry Addict i put my foot in it, i didn't realise so so sorry no offence intended. Plz accept my apolagise.
Big hugs your way.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Aww Sorry Addict i put my foot in it, i didn't realise so so sorry no offence intended. Plz accept my apolagise.
> Big hugs your way.



HAHA ITS OK BABE , ITS JUST A CONSEQUENCE OF HIGH LEVELS FOR SO MANY YEARS WHEN THEY HAD ME DOWN AS TYPE 2 GRR. WHEN THEY GET WORSE AND STRAIGHT LINES ARE CURVED (?) THEY WILL LASER ME OUCH ! IM NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT LOL. HEY NO OFFENCE TAKEN THOUGH , WE OFTEN KNOW LITTLE OR NOTHING ABOUT THE PEOPLE WE CHAT TO IN THE FORUMS APART FROM DIABETES THAT IS , ITS TOTALLY OK . XXX


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right Im Going Painting !!!!!!!! See You All Later !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsatin

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHA ITS OK BABE , ITS JUST A CONSEQUENCE OF HIGH LEVELS FOR SO MANY YEARS WHEN THEY HAD ME DOWN AS TYPE 2 GRR. WHEN THEY GET WORSE AND STRAIGHT LINES ARE CURVED (?) THEY WILL LASER ME OUCH ! IM NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT LOL. HEY NO OFFENCE TAKEN THOUGH , WE OFTEN KNOW LITTLE OR NOTHING ABOUT THE PEOPLE WE CHAT TO IN THE FORUMS APART FROM DIABETES THAT IS , ITS TOTALLY OK . XXX



Sorry i just did not think was having a banter with you lol
Thank you for understanding xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Sorry i just did not think was having a banter with you lol
> Thank you for understanding xxx



HEY ITS OK REALLY !! IT WAS A JOKE LOL , I MAKE JOKES LIKE THAT ALL THE TIME ! HEHE ANYWAY I REALLY MUST FINISH MY PAINTING BEFORE MY ROLLER GOES HARD LOL ,CATCH YOU LATER XXX TC


----------



## sweetsatin

Catch you later


----------



## Steff

evening all hope all is well im cooking at the minute wel i say i am im dicatating to him how to cook lolol, xx
all ok?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHAHA LOL PMSL ROLFFL UMM... NOOOOO I LIKE CAPS , IM BLIND SO I CAN SEE IT BETTER !! OH DEAR HOW VERY PC !! HAVE I BEEN PICKED ON BECAUSE MY VISION IS BAD ???



I wonder if you can train guide dogs to read?


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> evening all hope all is well im cooking at the minute wel i say i am im dicatating to him how to cook lolol, xx
> all ok?



The other half is cooking Canalone (Italian thingy) tonight.

We are having salad tomorow. I bought a *big* jar of pickled beetroot in Tesco today. YUM


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> The other half is cooking Canalone (Italian thingy) tonight.
> 
> We are having salad tomorow. I bought a *big* jar of pickled beetroot in Tesco today. YUM



Mmmm Beetroot , has that got much sugar in it tez?


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, beetroot tez, you now how to party!!

Whats with all this food talk, it's making me hungry but I've had me tea, now sipping a beer, well I think I deserve it!!


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm Beetroot , has that got much sugar in it tez?



I didn't look at the label. Just don't care today. One of those I'm not bothered days. Got my retinopathy thing and not looking forward to it one bit. Sod this diabetes I think today.

Rant over.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I didn't look at the label. Just don't care today. One of those I'm not bothered days. Got my retinopathy thing and not looking forward to it one bit. Sod this diabetes I think today.
> 
> Rant over.



And you're consoling yourself with BEETROOT? Urrrgh!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I didn't look at the label. Just don't care today. One of those I'm not bothered days. Got my retinopathy thing and not looking forward to it one bit. Sod this diabetes I think today.
> 
> Rant over.



Hey hope it goes okay Tez.

I like those sorts of days!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I didn't look at the label. Just don't care today. One of those I'm not bothered days. Got my retinopathy thing and not looking forward to it one bit. Sod this diabetes I think today.
> 
> Rant over.



Awww poor you Tez , you ok ? we all do get off days though . i think mines today  Hey you are good though , when i get those days out comes the large bar of galaxy mmmmm , Cheer up!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awww poor you Tez , you ok ? we all do get off days though . i think mines today  Hey you are good though , when i get those days out comes the large bar of galaxy mmmmm , Cheer up!!!!!



Hey IA09 how you doing today? You munching the galaxy then?


----------



## Steff

evening all xxxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening back Steff, 
no tennis worth watching tonight boo hoo!


----------



## DiabeticDave

brightontez said:


> I didn't look at the label. Just don't care today. One of those I'm not bothered days. Got my retinopathy thing and not looking forward to it one bit. Sod this diabetes I think today.
> 
> Rant over.



Ah........the old acid in the eye gig........nothing to it


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey IA09 how you doing today? You munching the galaxy then?



Hi Rossi , no Im not on the chocolate tonight , harder stuff for me today.


----------



## Steff

Addict?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> evening back Steff,
> no tennis worth watching tonight boo hoo!



NOO NOTHING AT ALL WELL I WATCHED THE WILLIAMS SISTERS EARLIER THEN SOME DOUBLES MATCH AT 7


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Addict?????????????????????????????????????????????



Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Steff

good morning people x x


----------



## Donald

Good Morning Steff And fellow Peeps its goin to be anouther hot day out.
I'am sure the shops are running out of sun screen if it keeps up
Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone , I hope you are all well and happy !!  It is too hot here today , even my poor dog has given up trying to move and has stayed in front of the fan all day  

Is anyone about ???


----------



## Tezzz

Hello peeps.

Just off to have my eyes photographed at 4pm.

I'll have to get the bus there...

Wait for ages to be done....

And fumble around trying to get home....

I'm gonna be like 'the master' from Kung Fu... Grrrr

So no pub tonight...

And to round the exitement off I have to have an early night because some poor soul wants to catch a bus at 5am tomorrow morning.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> Just off to have my eyes photographed at 4pm.
> 
> I'll have to get the bus there...
> 
> Wait for ages to be done....
> 
> And fumble around trying to get home....
> 
> I'm gonna be like 'the master' from Kung Fu... Grrrr
> 
> So no pub tonight...
> 
> And to round the exitement off I have to have an early night because some poor soul wants to catch a bus at 5am tomorrow morning.





Hi Tez , Good Luck at the clinic , be careful on your way home though !!! I waited a while before walking the 20 minute walk home , thinking I could see ok until i nearly got run over lol ,  totally my fault of course , I mean cars on the road ? who would have thought it eh ?. Take dark glasses ( haha I know ) if its sunny there ( oops I didnt ) as the sun does make you sun blind after you use those drops . let us know how it goes !!! xxx take care


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon crew,

So another sweaty day! And another Murray match I'm gonna miss as I'm in this here office!!

Tez - No pub tonight!! I'll have an extra one for you!


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks rosi and addict.

I am looking for my dark glases - had to take the contact lenses out last night. (I leave them in for a month).

Did you know you can watch telly via the internet? They had the tennis on earlier at work.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Thanks rosi and addict.
> 
> I am looking for my dark glases - had to take the contact lenses out last night. (I leave them in for a month).
> 
> Did you know you can watch telly via the internet? They had the tennis on earlier at work.



yeah I know but I do actually have work to do!
Otherwise no bills get paid!!

but good idea Tez, mmm maybe I will.

I'd much rather be reclining at home with a beer whilst watching it though!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yeah I know but I do actually have work to do!
> Otherwise no bills get paid!!
> 
> but good idea Tez, mmm maybe I will.
> 
> I'd much rather be reclining at home with a beer whilst watching it though!



Awww poor you !! stuck in a hot office all day  I'll be thinking of you later when I'm drinking a cold beer


----------



## Corrine

brightontez said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> Just off to have my eyes photographed at 4pm.
> 
> I'll have to get the bus there...
> 
> Wait for ages to be done....
> 
> And fumble around trying to get home....
> 
> I'm gonna be like 'the master' from Kung Fu... Grrrr
> 
> So no pub tonight...
> 
> And to round the exitement off I have to have an early night because some poor soul wants to catch a bus at 5am tomorrow morning.



Good luck Tez - had mine done a fortnight ago - only I went to the pub straight after while I waited for myeyes to recover


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> Good luck Tez - had mine done a fortnight ago - only I went to the pub straight after while I waited for myeyes to recover



Hey stop all this talk about cold beers and pubs!!

I've taken my socks off now at work, trying to keep cool!

PS Andy's on next!! Federer has gone to a 4th set, so still time to get more work done!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Corrine said:


> Good luck Tez - had mine done a fortnight ago - only I went to the pub straight after while I waited for myeyes to recover



Hey good idea Corrine !! I like your style , damn ! why didnt I think of doing that ?!?!  oh well theres always next time


----------



## rossi_mac

rossi_mac said:


> Hey stop all this talk about cold beers and pubs!!
> 
> I've taken my socks off now at work, trying to keep cool!
> 
> PS Andy's on next!! Federer has gone to a 4th set, so still time to get more work done!



How stupid am I!!

Federer didn't go into a 4th set, bar stool. 
So Andy's on next doh!


----------



## Tezzz

If I took my socks off right now everybody within 20 yards would keel over. 

Right. Got to bite the bullet and get that bus. 

Will not be able to read the screen tonight so will let you know the outcome tommorrow.

Have fun


----------



## Steff

afternoon everyone xx


----------



## Steff

good luc tez at the clinic


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> afternoon everyone xx



Helloooooooooooooooooooo Steffi , you ok ??


----------



## Steff

hellloo AM im fine thanks if not a little hot grr , you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hellloo AM im fine thanks if not a little hot grr , you ok?



yeah I'm fine thanks , obviously not with it today as ive not long ago had my shower and I am now going to the gym to sweat it out for 2 hours lol ( my lounge in front of an aerobics dvd ) Catch you later if its not killed me in this heat


----------



## Steff

LOL okies im away in the garden for an hour 

laters xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone , all ok ??


----------



## Steff

hey all good u ok??

if i dnt reply str8 away i be bk after 10 x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey all good u ok??
> 
> if i dnt reply str8 away i be bk after 10 x



Hello  , yeah ok steff , did you get out in to the garden in the end? we've had sun , rain , and now sun again grrr and its sooooo humid


----------



## insulinaddict09

Arghhh 2nd Hypo of the day !!! Hypo Munchies in full swing !!! a packet Rich Tea is getting some serious damage hehehe no Low Carbing for me today ffs 
Anyone out to play??


----------



## Steff

ellooooooooooo how are you AM now xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ellooooooooooo how are you AM now xx



Hello yeah im fine , just waiting to zoooooom in the other direction now and then correct it , grrrr ffs . you ok steff? still hot there? its finally cooling down here.


----------



## Steff

hya yes im fine ty got 1 eye on tele lolol x x

tis nice now hun lovely breeze comin in through  conservatory


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya yes im fine ty got 1 eye on tele lolol x x
> 
> tis nice now hun lovely breeze comin in conservatory



Yeah same here , lovely and cool now , shame I have a post Hypo banging headache now grr :mad You in work tomorrow? 
Have you heard the weather report for the weekend ? I'm sure someone said rain? I hope not !! I want a BBQ


----------



## Steff

yeah we have had weather warnings of heavy rain here 
tis not good ,of course im in work hun all the way till sunday now  x


----------



## bev

Had a great day today - until i went bottom over breast on my bike whilst trying to avoid a low flying garage door! The builders thought it hilarious! Then Alex decided it was a good idea to squirt insulin over Hannah - about 30 units! She stunk of the stuff - so i told him he was dangerous and could have put her in hospital if she had got it in her mouth! He was being ever so slightly cocky about it until i told him that the police might arrest him for assault as insulin is a class 'a' drug (is it?) - and that he would be expelled from school for mental behaviour! A little over the top maybe? Good! I do worry that children are in possession of a potentially fatal drug and given all the responsibility that an adult would find hard to deal with. This has nothing to do with diabetes - he was jsut being a little spoilt brat!Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> Had a great day today - until i went bottom over breast on my bike whilst trying to avoid a low flying garage door! The builders thought it hilarious! Then Alex decided it was a good idea to squirt insulin over Hannah - about 30 units! She stunk of the stuff - so i told him he was dangerous and could have put her in hospital if she had got it in her mouth! He was being ever so slightly cocky about it until i told him that the police might arrest him for assault as insulin is a class 'a' drug (is it?) - and that he would be expelled from school for mental behaviour! A little over the top maybe? Good! I do worry that children are in possession of a potentially fatal drug and given all the responsibility that an adult would find hard to deal with. This has nothing to do with diabetes - he was jsut being a little spoilt brat!Bev



Hahaha hi Bev , well thats put my day in perspective !! thankyou  I hope they have settled down for you now though


----------



## Steff

wow hectic day for you then bev and i thought my trip to work was incident filled lol x
are they all settled now


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> wow hectic day for you then bev and i thought my trip to work was incident filled lol x
> are they all settled now



haha and I was moaning about my day lol , that shut my wingeing up


----------



## Steff

lolol well yes exactly some one always got it worse so they say


----------



## bev

Alex is in bed , Hannah is sitting with me watching ugly betty! Big bruises on hip tummy thigh and knee! I hate it when children are naughty - Alex tried to give me a hug but i wasnt in the mood! Its so hot here but i have closed the lounge door as i hate moths! Bev


----------



## Steff

yes tell me about it i just goto/h from the berdroom to kill a moth im afraid im a pussycat when it comes to them i hate um


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hahaha Girls shhhh you're letting the side down !! I'm ok with anything as long as its NOT a Spider ewwww *runs away*


----------



## Steff

green flies are terrible in this weather grr ewww AM i hate all creepy crawlies


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> green flies are terrible in this weather grr ewww AM i hate all creepy crawlies



hahah yeah most women do i suppose , im just relieved its not a spider that much that it does'nt  bother me at all lol


----------



## Steff

hahahhaa im just scared of creeps full stop hun


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hahahhaa im just scared of creeps full stop hun



hahah yeah but I find some men are worse than bugs lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl god how i agree


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl god how i agree



yeah in fact some men are worse lol , i wonder if you get bugs that are compulsive liars ?? , you certainly do get men that are


----------



## Steff

thats so very TRUE mind you i dont let moths as close to me as i have some men haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thats so very TRUE mind you i dont let moths as close to me as i have some men haha



Hahahahaha yes I know what you mean there lol , I suppose the good thing about a Moth is that you can hit it with something heavy , kill it and get away with murder , with men unfortunately that is not the case although very tempting


----------



## Steff

*doubles over in hysterics*

i.ll be your alibi hun anytime


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *doubles over in hysterics*
> 
> i.ll be your alibi hun anytime



Good I might need you quite soon lol


----------



## Steff

well right now im going to bed so hold on can you haha 


night hun catch you 2moz xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well right now im going to bed so hold on can you haha
> 
> 
> night hun catch you 2moz xxx



night steff catch up with you in a few hours xxx tc


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone all ok? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning everyone all ok? xx



Morning Steff , you ok honey ? Ive not been to bed again lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Steff , you ok honey ? Ive not been to bed again lol



 tut you will be feeling it later gal xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tut you will be feeling it later gal xxx



Yeah maybe but I am so used to either 3/4 hours sleep or none at all it does'nt seem to effect me ...... I've probably just jinxed myself by saying that now lol. Ive been batling with these levels all b****y night anyway grrr


----------



## Steff

yeah cant of been easy for you trying to correct all night i do hope things are ok for you today x


----------



## Steff

right back in about an our hun xx shall go and see just how hot it is 2day lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah cant of been easy for you trying to correct all night i do hope things are ok for you today x



yeah I'll be ok now I'm actually showing numbers on the meter lol  hehe when you test and get words lol you know you're in trouble as you are either way too high or too low


----------



## Steff

helloooooooooooo well as per usual it is to dam hot lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> helloooooooooooo well as per usual it is to dam hot lol



yeah same here ,the sun is out and its getting hotter grr


----------



## Steff

well i just cant wait for rain but it is bound to be alot of rain they has been none here for well about 3 days


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well i just cant wait for rain but it is bound to be alot of rain they has been none here for well about 3 days



we had rain during the night , it was bouncing down for a few hours


----------



## runner

Hope you're OK Bev and Alex doesn't play you up today!  Yes it is a big responsibility...


----------



## Steff

dam well throw sum rain over to me hun lol x


----------



## Steff

good morning runner how are you


----------



## runner

Feelin a bit low _and_ forgot to take breakfast insulin, thinking about everything got to do today - just tested - 17 arghhh, and was already 8 to start!  oh well taken it now...

I gather you all boiled yesterday - we were overcast and cooler but sunny again today - how's you?


----------



## Steff

heya 

im good ty im going to work in an hour so boohoo lol hate the weather like it is.


----------



## runner

steff09 said:


> heya
> 
> im good ty im going to work in an hour so boohoo lol hate the weather like it is.



I like the hot sunny weather, but not working in it!  Hope you got off to work OK.


----------



## rossi_mac

Lunch is looming!!

Hey runner, I was up your neck of the woods earlier in the week, had a job in Norwich, forgot how nice it is up there!!


----------



## runner

rossi_mac said:


> Lunch is looming!!
> 
> Hey runner, I was up your neck of the woods earlier in the week, had a job in Norwich, forgot how nice it is up there!!



Glad you like it!  I guess it was really hot there, we've had quite a few 'sea mists' keeping it cooler, altho' sun's out today!  Have a nice unch!


----------



## Steff

good afternoon everyone hope it is warm enuff for you's


----------



## insulinaddict09

*hello all*

Hi Everyone ,I hope you are all well today !?!? Too hot for me again


----------



## Steff

bonjour xxxx  AM x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> bonjour xxxx  AM x



Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Steffi , you ok ?


----------



## Steff

very well hun ty im trying out pineapple today not had it ,shealtered life anorl haha x


how are you now hun numbers down?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> very well hun ty im trying out pineapple today not had it ,shealtered life anorl haha x
> 
> 
> how are you now hun numbers down?



Mmm Pineapple !! I love it  lots of sugar tut tut  Yeah levels are down Grrr in the 3's ffs !! I'm staying away from the Carbs today though lol , once bitten and all that LoL


----------



## Steff

im just trying a ring out on a salad i shall see how it goes i really dont think i will like it lol
yer seems a good idea hun about the carbs x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im just trying a ring out on a salad i shall see how it goes i really dont think i will like it lol
> yer seems a good idea hun about the carbs x




Well I'd definately only have a small piece then , tasty but high sugar and very sweeeeeeeeetttttttttt !!!!!  I quite fancy a salad now , I could live on salad , I never really feel hungry in this heat it tends to make me queasy, but a salad would do the trick. What sort of things do you put in your salads ? Peppers and stuff ? ( eww peppers lol) he he he


----------



## Steff

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO peppers are yuk yuk yuk lol , just the usual thing really lettuce usually just round cucumber red onion cherry toms scallions and i do use a kraft low fat honey and mustard dressing


----------



## Steff

right catch you all in abit 

laters AM i wll be back on after 7 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right catch you all in abit
> 
> laters AM i wll be back on after 7 xx



See you later Steff , I'll be about somewhere


----------



## DiabeticDave

Well....the old scales got their weekly airing today, and it's official, I have lost 1 stone..............I am so chuffed!!!.


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Well....the old scales got their weekly airing today, and it's official, I have lost 1 stone..............I am so chuffed!!!.



Wooooooo well done Dave !!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Dave!


----------



## rossi_mac

Well done dave, you off for some chips now!?

Damn I'm hot, feel like I've melted to my chair today!


----------



## runner

Brilliant - are you still planning to loose some more?


----------



## insulinaddict09

While we are on the subject of weight , does antone know how to work out BMI ?? I've got a rough idea of how to do it but I'm blonde and its beyond my post Hypo capabilities lol


if anyone is feeling clever I'll give you my stats to work it out for me


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> While we are on the subject of weight , does antone know how to work out BMI ?? I've got a rough idea of how to do it but I'm blonde and its beyond my post Hypo capabilities lol
> 
> 
> if anyone is feeling clever I'll give you my stats to work it out for me



there are plenty of online bmi calculators just search bmi calculator on google or any search engine


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> there are plenty of online bmi calculators just search bmi calculator on google or any search engine



Ha ok I'll do that  ,if I dont come back you know I've had some bad news lol


----------



## Steff

well done dave 

hi rossi runner  and am xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive done it , my BMI is 18.5 so technically under weight  , I'm no way under weight , I think we should take BMI's with a pinch of salt .


----------



## rossi_mac

hi Steff, do you know when Murray's on tomorrow, no doubt while I'm at work!


----------



## Steff

murray is on in afternoon soz no specific time lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> murray is on in afternoon soz no specific time lol



Hellooooooo steff , you tried your pineapple yet?


----------



## Steff

hey hun yes i did thanks it was erm not nice lol so i wont be trying it again


----------



## Steff

right the tv is getting booked in for my lad so im away to watch tele up in my room i shall nw be back after 8 lol xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right the tv is getting booked in for my lad so im away to watch tele up in my room i shall nw be back after 8 lol xxxxx



Ok see you later


----------



## tracey w

Can  I say hi in this thread? Hi


----------



## Steff

hey tracy welcome ha xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Can  I say hi in this thread? Hi



hello and welcome Tracy !!  everybody is welcome here


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> hey tracy welcome ha xxx



thank you, no drama hey? think i will have to watch Katie and Peter instead te he


----------



## Steff

drama ? here ? nooooo mind you watching peter and jordon is a drama for me lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello and welcome Tracy !!  everybody is welcome here



thanks! have been reading your thread re hi levels, hope you felling better and lower today, this heat killin me and my levels, opposite way, six hypos now in a week, very unusual for me


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thanks! have been reading your thread re hi levels, hope you felling better and lower today, this heat killin me and my levels, opposite way, six hypos now in a week, very unusual for me



ha thanks I'm fine now , I was sky high all night and got no sleep again.
I ve had two hypos so far today tho so struggling to stay level and not zoom , Ive got the perfect hypo cure though , ice lollies !! sweet but cold , and  I only went up to 7 !! Poor you hypos are bad enough but worse in the heat grrrr


----------



## Steff

when is this heat guna give us a break huh even a slight breeze would clear the air grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> when is this heat guna give us a break huh even a slight breeze would clear the air grr



slight breeze here now Steff , its lovely . it was boiling in London today , my friend Will has gone to see Blur and text to say he was melting lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl yes tis a nightmare all over x


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew,

wow scorcher, needed a cool beer when I got home!

Hope we all do better tomorrow re levels, soz to here a few of you have been having hypos etc, I felt like sh12 all day but levels were okay!?

Defo shorts tomorrow.

Hey I wreckon the blur gig I went to at Brixton is one of the best gigs I've been to.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening crew,
> 
> wow scorcher, needed a cool beer when I got home!
> 
> Hope we all do better tomorrow re levels, soz to here a few of you have been having hypos etc, I felt like sh12 all day but levels were okay!?
> 
> Defo shorts tomorrow.
> 
> Hey I wreckon the blur gig I went to at Brixton is one of the best gigs I've been to.



You another Blur fan then Rossi ? They are brilliant live apparently


----------



## Steff

good evening rossi hows u


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> You another Blur fan then Rossi ? They are brilliant live apparently



Defo like a lot of diff music got the chillies on at the mo but Blur are defo up there!!



steff09 said:


> good evening rossi hows u



Yeah better now cheers, hoping to get loads of work done tomorrow am so I can watch the murray game somehow! Although if it's via bbc online no doubt it'll be rubbish streaming!


----------



## Steff

yes sorry i duno wen it is lol i just know tis afternoon

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tennis/7416645.stm

that dnt help ^^^^^


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Defo like a lot of diff music got the chillies on at the mo but Blur are defo up there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah better now cheers, hoping to get loads of work done tomorrow am so I can watch the murray game somehow! Although if it's via bbc online no doubt it'll be rubbish streaming!



Another hot sticky day tomorrow then ? i'll be thinking of you in your office lol ,


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> yes sorry i duno wen it is lol i just know tis afternoon
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tennis/7416645.stm
> 
> that dnt help ^^^^^



Cheers, yeah he's on second, so if they start at 1 it'll be at the very earliest 3pm, hopefully it'll a 5 set marathon but with federer I doubt it! So I'll aim to finsh work by 3pm I wreckon!


----------



## Steff

ahh see always happy to help


----------



## insulinaddict09

Haha ha well I had heard that but didnt like to say Steff


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha ha well I had heard that but didnt like to say Steff



 tut i said dnt let them all knw you get privledges from me hun


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tut i said dnt let them all knw you get privledges from me hun



Opps sorry Sweetie , I forgot it was our secret


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Opps sorry Sweetie , I forgot it was our secret



i will let you off this once , second time mind and i take away your privledges


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i will let you off this once , second time mind and i take away your privledges



Noooo dont do it Steffi !!!!! you know I have no fun in my life lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Noooo dont do it Steffi !!!!! you know I have no fun in my life lol



lol i dnt know about that 

right back in a wee while x

laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i dnt know about that
> 
> right back in a wee while x
> 
> laters



Ha haha okies , catch you in a while honey x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Another hot sticky day tomorrow then ? i'll be thinking of you in your office lol ,



I hope not! Isn't it supposed to rain in parts tomorrow??

Grrrr these light nights I'm always forgetting my bloody levemir.

Stillhad good fun on wii mario kart just now haven't plaed that for ages!!


----------



## DiabeticDave

runner said:


> Brilliant - are you still planning to loose some more?



Oh yes...............I feel I could lose another half a stone.. ie target now is 13 and a half...that should do me.


----------



## rossi_mac

DiabeticDave said:


> Oh yes...............I feel I could lose another half a stone.. ie target now is 13 and a half...that should do me.



Well good luck with it all Dave.


----------



## Steff

ooo my lad is playing some sonic game at the moment on the wii cant get him off it lol, 
mind you im addicted to wii sports myself


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> ooo my lad is playing some sonic game at the moment on the wii cant get him off it lol,
> mind you im addicted to wii sports myself



Yeah the boxing is a good work out, IA09 you should give it a go!? Instead of your dvd's? then you really could kick some ass!


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Oh yes...............I feel I could lose another half a stone.. ie target now is 13 and a half...that should do me.



Well done and good luck with the weight loss Dave  you have done so well keep up the good work


----------



## Steff

noooooooooooo im a pussy going and getting the milk is enough for me i got a ball i roll around on to that does me as well as swimming and the bike riding


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah the boxing is a good work out, IA09 you should give it a go!? Instead of your dvd's? then you really could kick some ass!



hahaha you seem so sure that I cant do that already ??? I'm small but tough sweetie


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> noooooooooooo im a pussy going and getting the milk is enough for me i got a ball i roll around on to that does me as well as swimming and the bike riding



hey Steff ive got a Yoga ball as well , bl**dy thing needs a health warning !! Ive nearly killed myself with it loads of times


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey Steff ive got a Yoga ball as well , bl**dy thing needs a health warning !! Ive nearly killed myself with it loads of times



 yeah my son thinks it is hilarious lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah my son thinks it is hilarious lol



hahaha yeah i bet lol , my dog loves it ! and hes the size of a cat lol , he jumps on it and everything


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha yeah i bet lol , my dog loves it ! and hes the size of a cat lol , he jumps on it and everything



lol i tend to go on mine when i got place to myself then theres no chance of me ending up on youtube ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i tend to go on mine when i got place to myself then theres no chance of me ending up on youtube ha



hahaha yeah good point but i live alone so im safe with that one lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning All , Im just starting to feel a bit tired now so I might go to bed in a while and hopefully sleep for a couple of hours  I hope you are all well today.


Morning Steff ,I'll be back later !!! hope you are ok


----------



## Steff

good morning AM hope u sleeping 

yayy we had rain at last mind u it was a 4 and woke me lol xx


----------



## runner

DiabeticDave said:


> Oh yes...............I feel I could lose another half a stone.. ie target now is 13 and a half...that should do me.



Not far to go now then - hope you feel great - you should do


----------



## runner

steff09 said:


> good morning AM hope u sleeping
> 
> yayy we had rain at last mind u it was a 4 and woke me lol xx



Mornin all.  Yea, I woke to a flash of lightening and clap of thunder in the early hours, went and brought the dog into our room as she's terrified of thunder, then there wasn't any more!  Then OH came in from garden this am and told me I'd left the basket of washing I got off the line yesterday (including son's winter quilt) outside in the rain - definitely loosing the plot!


----------



## Steff

ohh well the thu7nder has nto cleared the air then grr it is still just as bad with no sun tho lol


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all, what's occouring?

I had my retinopathy photos done. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The drops they used made my eyes sting for ages. And they took lots of pictures because I was shaking like a leaf and the images were blurred. I walked straight into a lamp post on the way out. Next time I will get the other half to take me.


----------



## Steff

ouch it is advisible to take some 1 with you where possi luckily i did not need drops as im young enuff not to need them or so i was told . i do hope the lamp post was ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ouch it is advisible to take some 1 with you where possi luckily i did not need drops as im young enuff not to need them or so i was told . i do hope the lamp post was ok



Ahem??? I had to have drops !!!! is it because I'm Type 1,and didabetic for 7 years,do you think? as I'm not old either !


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem??? I had to have drops !!!! is it because I'm Type 1,and didabetic for 7 years,do you think? as I'm not old either !



But do you walk into lamposts too? 

If it makes you feel any better I had to have drops too! But I must say Tez it's been a while since I last walked into a lampost, but it has been done!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> But do you walk into lamposts too?
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I had to have drops too! But I must say Tez it's been a while since I last walked into a lampost, but it has been done!!



haha no lampost but i did nearly get run over by a car on the way home , it was a sunny day and i didnt take dark glasses with me and  was sunblind lol


----------



## Tezzz

Addict, the drops help them get a better picture of your eyes as it makes the pupils larger.

The thing is I wouldn't have walked into the lamp post if I didn't have my sun glasses on... Grrr....

Has the tennis finnished yet? 

Are you women still drooling over those men in tight shorts with big bulges (spare balls) in their pockets?

I want to go for a pint and the tennis  bound to be on the telly. I'd rather watch the contents of the washing machine go round...


----------



## rossi_mac

I take it you're not a tennis fan Tez!!

Not sure if the pubs get rammed from tennis, never gone to a pub to watch it myself (to many lamposts in the way!)

But yes the tennis is still on!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict, the drops help them get a better picture of your eyes as it makes the pupils larger.
> 
> The thing is I wouldn't have walked into the lamp post if I didn't have my sun glasses on... Grrr....
> 
> Has the tennis finnished yet?
> 
> Are you women still drooling over those men in tight shorts with big bulges (spare balls) in their pockets?
> 
> I want to go for a pint and the tennis  bound to be on the telly. I'd rather watch the contents of the washing machine go round...



Tez Im with you on this one , I dont watch the tennis , although I might start now you have put it all in a different perspective for me now !! tight shorts you say???


----------



## sasha1

Hello All,

How is everyone doing....????

Sorry not been about over the past week, or so, just having a break,

Heidi


----------



## Northerner

Hi Heidi - I wondered where you'd gone! Hope you had a nice break away, but of course you missed us all terribly!


----------



## Tezzz

Aparently so addict.

I'm going to light the cauldron now so will see you all later.

It's Spag Bol tonight... To hell with Lo carbing today. The other half and I need a treat.


----------



## sasha1

Northerner said:


> Hi Heidi - I wondered where you'd gone! Hope you had a nice break away, but of course you missed us all terribly!



Hi Northerner,,

Sure did miss you all...and you wit and poems...
Hope you are ok

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Aparently so addict.
> 
> I'm going to light the cauldron now so will see you all later.
> 
> It's Spag Bol tonight... To hell with Lo carbing today. The other half and I need a treat.



hahaha Mmmmm spag bol eh ?? i might say s*d the low carbing and join you !!


----------



## bev

Heidi - thank heavens your back! Northerner has deteriorated i am afraid - he keeps talking about rabbits and dolphins and being in love with them! We just need to humour him until admin gets back - the poor thing! Phew - at least your here to help keep an eye on him - i cant do 24/7 and i worry when he is left to his own devices!Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> How is everyone doing....????
> 
> Sorry not been about over the past week, or so, just having a break,
> 
> Heidi



Hello Heidi , did you get my PM on Yahoo honey ? it keeps logging me off Grrrrr


----------



## sasha1

bev said:


> Heidi - thank heavens your back! Northerner has deteriorated i am afraid - he keeps talking about rabbits and dolphins and being in love with them! We just need to humour him until admin gets back - the poor thing! Phew - at least your here to help keep an eye on him - i cant do 24/7 and i worry when he is left to his own devices!Bev



Hi Bev,

Rabbits and dolphins and in love with them.....mmmmmm....does he need to test???....lol
Bless men should'nt ever be left to there own devices....

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , did you get my PM on Yahoo honey ? it keeps logging me off Grrrrr



Hi Hun,

How you doing??...Have'nt got it...Yahoo giving me agrro today to...and keeps chucking me off.....I'm not happy.....lol

Heidi


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Heidi - thank heavens your back! Northerner has deteriorated i am afraid - he keeps talking about rabbits and dolphins and being in love with them! We just need to humour him until admin gets back - the poor thing! Phew - at least your here to help keep an eye on him - i cant do 24/7 and i worry when he is left to his own devices!Bev



Oh fgs bev! Have you never heard that the British are a nation of animal lovers?


----------



## DiabeticDave

And rabbits taste nice...........


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Oh fgs bev! Have you never heard that the British are a nation of animal lovers?



Ahem !!! we need a MODERATOR  here quick !!!!!!!!! Admin has lost the plot !!!!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Oh fgs bev! Have you never heard that the British are a nation of animal lovers?




WOW! Northe - you have acquired teen speak!!!!!!! Woooopeeeeeeeee! Does it stand for 'flipping gorgeous seals'? or 'flies gorgeous shins'? or 'flying geese are sexy'? Which one Northe - which one? Bevster


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> I want to go for a pint and the tennis  bound to be on the telly. I'd rather watch the contents of the washing machine go round...



Or paint dry.... shan't get any sense out of my friend now it's on...


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> WOW! Northe - you have acquired teen speak!!!!!!! Woooopeeeeeeeee! Does it stand for 'flipping gorgeous seals'? or 'flies gorgeous shins'? or 'flying geese are sexy'? Which one Northe - which one? Bevster



Bevster, FYI, fgs is an olde englishe phrase that means 'you mad blonde woollyback' ('Fou gauche sheepe'), and is an ancient method of attracting the attention of former Wirral-ites who have now become Swindon-ites. Did your mother teach you nothing?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening everyone in Diabetes Land !!! All ok and happy I hope ???


----------



## Steff

hi hope everyone k am u ok hun ? sorry not been around my nan aint been well x 

i will be bk after 10 x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go....


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone I hope you are all well , humid here but now raining so cooling down .

Hi steff , i hope your nan is feeling better today


----------



## runner

Mornin all.  Raining here this morning and cooler - garden's lovin' it.


----------



## Tezzz

Mornin'.

Just surfaced... Kippers for breakfast...


----------



## rossi_mac

Kippers again Tez, good choice, I had 2 poached eggs on toast! 

I think I've got a bar stool behnd the eyes coming in the post, was on a mates stag do last night!

Enjoy the tennis peeps.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , raining here but still quite humid  I hope you are all well 


Steff I hope your nan is feeling better


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

Look who's back! How are things and what have I missed out on?

Tom H


----------



## sasha1

Hi All

How's everyone doing today???

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Heidi , you  and Nath ok ? Ive not seen you about much here or on Yahoo , everything ok ?  

Hi Tom , umm yeah you missed all sorts lol , its best left unsaid


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , you  and Nath ok ? Ive not seen you about much here or on Yahoo , everything ok ?
> 
> Hi Tom , umm yeah you missed all sorts lol , its best left unsaid




Hi Hun

Yeah nath ok...I not been about much over past couple of days...got an ear infection...feel like crap with it....lol..other than than we both ok

How you doing hun??

Heidi


----------



## Steff

hi everybody not been around but im back hope all is well and everyone had /having good weekend


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi everybody not been around but im back hope all is well and everyone had /having good weekend



Hi Steff, you ok ? ive left a few messages for you !! and in posts lol  yes im fine and happy thanks , i had a bloody midnight dash to the vets with my baby lastnight tho  


hi Heidi , glad to see you back , im on Yahoo lol , it just keeps signing me in offline grrrr ffs


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steff, you ok ? ive left a few messages for you !! and in posts lol  yes im fine and happy thanks , i had a bloody midnight dash to the vets with my baby lastnight tho
> 
> 
> hi Heidi , glad to see you back , im on Yahoo lol , it just keeps signing me in offline grrrr ffs



cheers addict i will reply in sec , i am ok yes , much been happenin? im watching tennis


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steff, you ok ? ive left a few messages for you !! and in posts lol  yes im fine and happy thanks , i had a bloody midnight dash to the vets with my baby lastnight tho
> 
> 
> hi Heidi , glad to see you back , im on Yahoo lol , it just keeps signing me in offline grrrr ffs




Hi Hun

Yeah I'm back....yahoo giving me a headache to at the mo...keeps chucking me off....lol

How did things go at the vets?????

Hi Steff

How you doing??

Heidi


----------



## Steff

hi im fine thanks now the heat is going today has been nice at work and not to stuffy , hope it stops like this a nice wee breeze with a bit if sun behind it
how are you ?? x heidi ?


x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi im fine thanks now the heat is going today has been nice at work and not to stuffy , hope it stops like this a nice wee breeze with a bit if sun behind it
> how are you ?? x heidi ?
> 
> 
> x



Hi hun

Glad you ok...the heat gone here a bit today..but still a bit muggy
I'm good thanks..apart from an ear infection....

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> Yeah I'm back....yahoo giving me a headache to at the mo...keeps chucking me off....lol
> 
> How did things go at the vets?????
> 
> Hi Steff
> 
> How you doing??
> 
> Heidi





yes Yahoo is a pain at the moment grrr, and on msn i dont get half the messages , i see them being typed but they dont come through !! ive missed lots of bits of convos and so has whoever im talking to !!  bloody messenger .
yeah im over ?200 down , he had to have 2 injections , an antibiotic and a pain killer , they think hes pulled something  hes ok now just sleepy


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Glad you ok...the heat gone here a bit today..but still a bit muggy
> I'm good thanks..apart from an ear infection....
> 
> Heidi



oooo no what you taking for it ?? i have a spot on my ear at mo dont half nag at me arghh


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff I hope you win! We're cheering Andy on here!

Blimey Addict, those Vets know how to make a bob or two!

Sasha, all good now, hope ear clears up soon

Tom, welcome back, you been anywhere nice??

My head is clearing up now, so enjoying the tennis!


----------



## Steff

cheers rossi edge of my seat here lol , he had me worried wen he lost that tie break and he was up about 6 -2



catch you all laters off to have bit to eat then bath my lad xxx 

bye for now x


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes Yahoo is a pain at the moment grrr, and on msn i dont get half the messages , i see them being typed but they dont come through !! ive missed lots of bits of convos and so has whoever im talking to !!  bloody messenger .
> yeah im over ?200 down , he had to have 2 injections , an antibiotic and a pain killer , they think hes pulled something  hes ok now just sleepy



Hi Hun

OMG...Thats a massive bill hun.....Vets  they in the right job....I got charged 75 quid last year to be told my cat had OCD....major washing problem to the point his tummy went bald...and that he needed valium to break the cycle....told the vet what I thought of that idea...lol
As long as he ok now hun

Heidi


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> oooo no what you taking for it ?? i have a spot on my ear at mo dont half nag at me arghh




Warm oilve oil and cotton wool in both ears at the mo...lol...gonna ave to get mi backside to the Dr's I think.......

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Steff I hope you win! We're cheering Andy on here!
> 
> Blimey Addict, those Vets know how to make a bob or two!
> 
> Sasha, all good now, hope ear clears up soon
> 
> Tom, welcome back, you been anywhere nice??
> 
> My head is clearing up now, so enjoying the tennis!



yeah but it was saturday night and nearly midnight lol so out of hours  grrr bloody dog !! but i would have paid double to make him better tho   luckily its 10 minutes away so i was there really quick . hes ok now just sleepy and feeling sorry for himself . Hope you were good on the Stag night Ross?  were you tagged ? I'll be checking later hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Animals! Sleep all day if they could!
Glad the boy's doing better now.


Stag do was actually quite tame to be honest!


----------



## Steff

ohh what a shame i got my moneys worth tho , poor roddick 

well i have just eaten the biggest tuna ever lolol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Animals! Sleep all day if they could!
> Glad the boy's doing better now.
> 
> 
> Stag do was actually quite tame to be honest!



Thanks  yeah I do love my dog lol  tame and Stag do in the same sentence ?? my frinds Hen Night is in a few weeks , I hope that lives up to expectations


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> ohh what a shame i got my moneys worth tho , poor roddick
> 
> well i have just eaten the biggest tuna ever lolol



I thought it would never end! Was your tuna really this big steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh what a shame i got my moneys worth tho , poor roddick
> 
> well i have just eaten the biggest tuna ever lolol



 you not read the thread on Tuna ? I dont care anyway , if I didnt eat all the foods they say are bad for you I'd bloody starve , I'm gonna die anyway so it may as well be eating Steak and drinking Beer lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Pssssttttt Northerner !!!!!! Cool Blog !!! :d:d


----------



## Steff

course i have AM god they wud have us eating nowt lol, i love my fish x x 




ty for pic alan


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Northener, did it take you long to wrestler that beauty out of the sea??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> course i have AM god they wud have us eating nowt lol, i love my fish x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty for pic alan



yeah I dont worry about stuff like that , i have to worry about as it is lol


----------



## Steff

exactly hun lol i like my tuna both fresh and from the can , they cant stop me being fishy


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Northener, did it take you long to wrestler that beauty out of the sea??



is that northener then ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> is that northener then ?



Nooo thats not Northerner !! ..... I dont think so lol  Nah


----------



## rossi_mac

I don't think it is, I think he's the one taking the picture!!


----------



## Steff

ohh right i thought it was a backdrop to yorkshire where he lived


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> ohh right i thought it was a backdrop to yorkshire where he lived



Hehehe! I don't have a belly like either of those guys! And you probably don't find too many boats like those in the background in Scarborough!

Biggest thing I ever caught was a little perch when I was about 13 - I threw in some ground bait then bashed it over the head with the rod!

My favourite fish ever has to be swordfish, but if you ever want to read a book about fishing, read 'The Old Man and the Sea' by Ernest Hemingway - brilliant stuff!


----------



## Steff

ahh right sorry northener i assumed you where in the pic


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> ahh right sorry northener i assumed you where in the pic



I would have been very proud to have caught that fish!


----------



## Steff

yes that would certainly be sumit to be proud of


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello peeps !!


----------



## Steff

hi peepette xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi peepette xxxxx



Hehehehe yeah hellllloooooooooo crazy peeps


----------



## Steff

lol crazy on a sunday  i signed on msn and every1 signed off haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol crazy on a sunday  i signed on msn and every1 signed off haha



Nope , Im on MSN now honey chatting to my friend Brendon from California !! 
Im showing online !!!!


----------



## Steff

i saw nothing just angel


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i saw nothing just angel



hehehehe im defo here lol , im showing busy ( red around my pic)  im here tho , me and Brendon have been chatting for hours lol arghhh


----------



## Steff

lol i will try again x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i will try again x



hahaha you've not blocked me have you sweetie ?  * JJ* ive offlined you !!


----------



## Steff

pmsl AM nooooooooooooooooo way x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl AM nooooooooooooooooo way x



hehehe okies , right im there but give me 2 mins to do my jab lol ok


----------



## Steff

yeah hun no probs x


----------



## Steff

i will be about 20 mins ok im waiting on my sister calling me hun not spoke for a bit x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i will be about 20 mins ok im waiting on my sister calling me hun not spoke for a bit x



okies lol I'm here for a while anyway


----------



## Steff

alright i just signed on ok x
x

im watching alan carr and waiting for david walliams to come on that shoud be some intresting interview and then to top it off la reuz is performing bullet proof and katie aint here to tell


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah good point !!!??? TWIN !!!!! WHERE ARE YA ???


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone hows things x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Steff , I'm really good today !! high on life rather than sugar lol 
you ok ?


----------



## Steff

yup im good thx , and it is lovley and cool 2day im jus bk for my umbrella so catch u later on x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup im good thx , and it is lovley and cool 2day im jus bk for my umbrella so catch u later on x



Catch you later , sunny and hot here today  bring back the rain !!! Right I have to go and get a few jobs done , then I'm working this afternoon , I'll still be on and off during the day though  Ah the joys of  working from home !!! hehehe


----------



## Tezzz

Morning peeps. Off to see the doctor in a bit... (See my thread about dry mouth at night.) 

I went in person to get an appointment at 8.30 on the dot. "Can you phone?" the *dragon* on the desk asked. I insisted that I saw the practice manager and explained my problem to her (she is very nice) and that I would be happy to wait for a no show. She said I could see the locum at 10.45.

Just downloaded my BG meter numbers into the pooter. Stats are interesting. Will put them in a new thread.

I'm gonna treat myself to some *marmalade on toast* as I think I deserve it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning peeps. Off to see the doctor in a bit... (See my thread about dry mouth at night.)
> 
> I went in person to get an appointment at 8.30 on the dot. "Can you phone?" the *dragon* on the desk asked. I insisted that I saw the practice manager and explained my problem to her (she is very nice) and that I would be happy to wait for a no show. She said I could see the locum at 10.45.
> 
> Just downloaded my BG meter numbers into the pooter. Stats are interesting. Will put them in a new thread.
> 
> I'm gonna treat myself to some *marmalade on toast* as I think I deserve it.



Morning Tez , good luck at the doctors  ewww Marmalade ?? as a treat ? hehehehe JJ !! Chocolate , now thats a treat lol


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tom, welcome back, you been anywhere nice??



Hi mate,

I've been away for a week with my school's cadet force. Well, my old school's cadet force now seeing as I've left. Ive had a great week leading around twenty five other cadets.

Tom


----------



## Steff

hey everyne 

good luck at docs tez


----------



## katie

hey guys, how are you??

Does anyone know why mike wants to leave for the 3rd time? have i missed something?

xx


----------



## Steff

no idea on that katie 


but helloooooooooooo nice n cool 2day yayay x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Peeps !! I'm working but skiving again hehehe


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> no idea on that katie
> 
> 
> but helloooooooooooo nice n cool 2day yayay x



Yep, it rained here earlier, I would quite like the sun back but i know it's a pain for you when working in the kitchen! hope you are well x



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Peeps !! I'm working but skiving again hehehe



hiya, where are you working AM? is it for your brother? i went away for a couple of days and im so out of the loop lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yep, it rained here earlier, I would quite like the sun back but i know it's a pain for you when working in the kitchen! hope you are well x
> 
> 
> 
> hiya, where are you working AM? is it for your brother? i went away for a couple of days and im so out of the loop lol x



Just doing all the personal banking , emails and rubbish grrr theres loads !! Im bored to death already!! Death by Chocolate me thinks  this is the boring bit !! Bring on the USA trip !!!  Where have you been !!?? i left you a msg a page up I think lol .


----------



## Steff

hey gals be bk after 10 ok x x x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Just doing all the personal banking , emails and rubbish grrr theres loads !! Im bored to death already!! Death by Chocolate me thinks  this is the boring bit !! Bring on the USA trip !!!  Where have you been !!?? i left you a msg a page up I think lol .



hehe just saw it.  I was working at a local festival and got back at about 4am each night oops lol.

lucky you, id love to go to america.  wish i had chocolate mmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe just saw it.  I was working at a local festival and got back at about 4am each night oops lol.
> 
> lucky you, id love to go to america.  wish i had chocolate mmm



Mm yes Chocolate would be good right now !! , yes well America is part work part pleasure, my sister also lives there , in Newyork , so we will visit her and the family then go over to California , just work I'm affraid . I wondered where you were !! I've been doing all nighters for over a week again now.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, 

just been under the sink! bloody plumbing, still can't complain, it's my handiwork thats leaking, but how many plumbers fit a waste that goes uphill!!!



Tom Hreben said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I've been away for a week with my school's cadet force. Well, my old school's cadet force now seeing as I've left. Ive had a great week leading around twenty five other cadets.
> 
> Tom



Cor blimey reminds me of my scouting days, not the same I know, but similar maybe!



katie said:


> Yep, it rained here earlier, I would quite like the sun back but i know it's a pain for you when working in the kitchen! hope you are well x
> 
> hiya, where are you working AM? is it for your brother? i went away for a couple of days and im so out of the loop lol x



Working at a festival cool!! A few mates years ago went to a few festivals to work to clean up at the end! they had a cracker.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Plumbing eh? I know a good Plumber lol  so you insured for floods then? best to get your documents out now Ross


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Plumbing eh? I know a good Plumber lol  so you insured for floods then? best to get your documents out now Ross



Hey I am the plumber of the family!!! Not sure what that says about the family!! Ground floor flat, can't do any damage!! I hope! Well at least upstairs have stopped pissing on us now!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey I am the plumber of the family!!! Not sure what that says about the family!! Ground floor flat, can't do any damage!! I hope! Well at least upstairs have stopped pissing on us now!!



Ahem .... what? dare I ask


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Cor blimey reminds me of my scouting days, not the same I know, but similar maybe!



Less inappropriate touching by adults??    Definitely similar though I'm still not sure about giving a load of hormonal teenagers access to automatic weapons. I mean they gave another diabetic and myself LSW's for an ambush. Mental or what?

Tom


----------



## Steff

hya all xxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Addict - Upstairs neighbour got a new boiler, increased pressure old pipes slowly leaked, we had to redecorate quite a few ceilings & walls!!!

evening Steff, Tom. Yes maybe more different than I realised!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Addict - Upstairs neighbour got a new boiler, increased pressure old pipes slowly leaked, we had to redecorate quite a few ceilings & walls!!!
> 
> evening Steff, Tom. Yes maybe more different than I realised!!



Hello Ross , you ok ? been busy at work then?


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah quite busy to be honest! Which is good!!

Did I hear that even you are working now??


----------



## Steff

hi AM XXXXXXXXXX


hi rossi u ok


----------



## rossi_mac

All good cheers, off now got to get a load done at work the morrow, as out and about for a bit after that!!

Take care peeps

over & out


----------



## Steff

nights rossi tc


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah quite busy to be honest! Which is good!!
> 
> Did I hear that even you are working now??



Hey Even Me?? I  should come and kick your ass for that comment Ross 

I have worked hard today actually and I'll be doing the same tomorrow 

you stuck in the office tomorrow?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello again Steffi !!! 


p.s hows your  grandmother ?


----------



## Steff

yes she is sitting up now and walking around the ward ty for asking xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes she is sitting up now and walking around the ward ty for asking xxx



Oh thats great news


----------



## Steff

thanks hun xx x good aint it might be out by friday


----------



## Steff

nights AM catch u 2morro xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thanks hun xx x good aint it might be out by friday



Hey thats good news then Steff , she will be glad to get home im sure


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nights AM catch u 2morro xx



Night Steffi , catch you in the morning before i start work


----------



## Steff

good morning all mwah x


----------



## runner

Mornin' - hope all's well with you all.


----------



## Steff

morning runner good here , how are u x


----------



## runner

Fine thanks - trying to work thru' a pile of washing before the forecasted rain sets in, out for a run  while it's dry, then work.


----------



## Steff

ohh yes i had that yesyerday with my curtains i think i ended up putting them out on line 4 times in the end lol


----------



## runner

Pain in the proverbials isn't it!!


----------



## Steff

sure is and 2day typically when i have no washing it is nice and sunny


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone , I hope you are all well today  I'm working again today so will be popping on and off


----------



## Steff

hi everyone evening are we all ok ? x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, wow what rain we had today, how I didn't get caught in any is beyond me!!

grrrr house buying is a pain in the ass, but there may be a silver lining on the way so yay!

Hope you're all winning!


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone , well it is freezing this morning and i am already at 15.3 on the hyper scale arghh  x x


----------



## katie

Hiya steff.  Yeah, not a nice day - bring back the sunshine!!  I beat you with the hyper scale because i'm 21.8, so ive given myself a big ol' shot of insulin.

How are your levels generally doing steff?  I know they were a bit manic before, have they got any better?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hiya steff.  Yeah, not a nice day - bring back the sunshine!!  I beat you with the hyper scale because i'm 21.8, so ive given myself a big ol' shot of insulin.
> 
> How are your levels generally doing steff?  I know they were a bit manic before, have they got any better?



morning girls , both ok ? hey twin i didnt go to bed at all in the end  another all nighter grr


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> morning girls , both ok ? hey twin i didnt go to bed at all in the end  another all nighter grr



Hi Twin, im ok thanks (a bit tired )  aww you poor thing, you should try napping on the sofa in front of the tv. it usually works for me when i cant sleep at night! how are the bloods?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi Twin, im ok thanks (a bit tired )  aww you poor thing, you should try napping on the sofa in front of the tv. it usually works for me when i cant sleep at night! how are the bloods?



haha i cant sleep in the day , i wish i could though , ive tried lots of times.

hmmm bloods  i took my levemir 1 1/2 hrs late and then was in the 12's grrr I dont know why i bother  Ive been doing some work since you left me at 2 am though lol hehe. and chatting to my friend Will on msn till 7am , thank god for messenger lol


----------



## Steff

yes ty just been gettin ready for work x


----------



## runner

Hi all, cloudy and spitty here, cooler, but I'm boiling and got a headache, I just caaaan't be coming down with another illness


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Hi all, cloudy and spitty here, cooler, but I'm boiling and got a headache, I just caaaan't be coming down with another illness




Its the weather I think Runner, I had the Headache from Hell lastnight , Ive not had a Migraine for a while but that is still with me today.


----------



## runner

don't feel so bad now - hope you feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening everybody !! I hope you are all having a good evening 

right I'm going for a while , bbs !!

Hey has anyone seen Anita ?? I've not seen her for a few days ???


----------



## Steff

hey all all ok ? xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff.

Better now thanks, long day!

Hey in case you didn't see my reply, re medi tags, I don't think you need to buy cards for your purse etc, go get one from your nurse team etc, well give it a go at least.


----------



## Steff

ohh thank you i aint got around to looking at reply 

cheers x 

bk after 10


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh thank you i aint got around to looking at reply
> 
> cheers x
> 
> bk after 10



Hello Steffi you ok honey?


----------



## Steff

hey hun quik hello got bath ready im bludy suffering bad headache grr , wanna lie back and just replax hope u ok??  catch u after 10 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey hun quik hello got bath ready im bludy suffering bad headache grr , wanna lie back and just replax hope u ok??  catch u after 10 xx



Hi Ive had a migraine for 2 days , grrrrr Im soooo moody and I keep upsetting people because Im a **** today 

Hey Steff , Heidi is staying !!! I'm so pleased


----------



## Steff

excellent news me 2 thanks for telling me xxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> excellent news me 2 thanks for telling me xxxxxxxx



Hellooooooo , where have you been all day!!?? I've been so bored I ACTUALLY WORKED !!!! FFS


----------



## Steff

work innit then home to bed with headache lol xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> work innit then home to bed with headache lol xx



Is it a Migraine ? how are your sugars , while mine were high I always had a banging headache


----------



## Steff

erm ................. 

yes it was a migraine but now it has gone the 1 hour bath i had helped lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> erm .................
> 
> yes it was a migraine but now it has gone the 1 hour bath i had helped lol x



ERMMMMM.................................... WHAT !!????  you'd better be testing !! im telling NORTHERNER AND TWIN !!!!!!!! STEFFS NOT TESTING HER BLOODS !!! TELL HER !!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> ERMMMMM.................................... WHAT !!????  you'd better be testing !! im telling NORTHERNER AND TWIN !!!!!!!! STEFFS NOT TESTING HER BLOODS !!! TELL HER !!/QUOTE]
> 
> JEEZ IM ALLOWED TO LAPSE I GET TIRED SOMETIMES THATS ALL OF THE SAME THING DAY IN DAY OUT  BIT LIKE MY SEX LIFE


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ERMMMMM.................................... WHAT !!????  you'd better be testing !! im telling NORTHERNER AND TWIN !!!!!!!! STEFFS NOT TESTING HER BLOODS !!! TELL HER !!/QUOTE]
> 
> JEEZ IM ALLOWED TO LAPSE I GET TIRED SOMETIMES THATS ALL OF THE SAME THING DAY IN DAY OUT  BIT LIKE MY SEX LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaa same thing day in day out ? dont knock it lol im single  its not all its cracked up to be !! im even tempted to accept my date offer
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

goodness me well take him up on offer hun


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> goodness me well take him up on offer hun



I dont know yet , we are going out next week in a group , for his birthday but I'm not sure about a one to one


----------



## Steff

yeah give him once over when you are with others then see what he like , xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah give him once over when you are with others then see what he like , xx



PMSL@GIVE HIM THE ONCE OVER !!  I KNOW WHAT HES LIKE IVE KNOWN HIM A WHILE .   HA HA STEFF HES A PARAMEDIC !! HANDY EH


----------



## Steff

ohh yes thats him is it lol 

i was on msn uintil it kicked me ok shall try now x


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ERMMMMM.................................... WHAT !!????  you'd better be testing !! im telling NORTHERNER AND TWIN !!!!!!!! STEFFS NOT TESTING HER BLOODS !!! TELL HER !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEEZ IM ALLOWED TO LAPSE I GET TIRED SOMETIMES THATS ALL OF THE SAME THING DAY IN DAY OUT  BIT LIKE MY SEX LIFE
Click to expand...


I agree with twin, be grateful your getting some - hahaha!

Steff, sounds like you need a list like AM 

I agree with you though, AM's number 6 should be number 1!!! (sorry twin!)


----------



## Steff

i dnt need a list 

gosh big mouth lol


----------



## katie

lol.  I hate to sounds like northerer, but I want to see an a1c less than 6% next time you go for your test steff 

errr, not that I can talk!!


----------



## Steff

lol yes miss, god to much time spent with northener me thinks


----------



## katie

hahaha I know. and now me and twin are having NAG-WARS on msn!!


----------



## Steff

pmfsl wud not like to predict the winner of that 1 then


----------



## katie

Probably AM, she can be quite scary sometimes


----------



## Steff

pmsl 

right im away my bedtime is fast approaching nights all xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl
> 
> right im away my bedtime is fast approaching nights all xxxxx



night steffi , catch you tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Probably AM, she can be quite scary sometimes



Moi scary ? I think not


----------



## katie

goodnight steff!! xxx


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. Oh well another day.

Just stabbed one of my 'new' fingers (see the other thread) and the BG was *4.7* this morning. WOW!

Had healthy options din dins last night which paid off.

I asked the other half if there were any Jaffa cakes left and the other half said "You did tell me to finish off the packet". Bless.


----------



## Steff

aww well yes u did say that ohter night haha


good morning anyway x AND P.S THATS A GREAT SPIKE X


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Tez , you ok ?? not working today then ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aww well yes u did say that ohter night haha
> 
> 
> good morning anyway x AND P.S THATS A GREAT SPIKE X



Catch you after work Steff


----------



## Steff

hey all x x 

AM  hun that course was cancelled last friday for good and nobody told me i turned up folder in hand looking like a pube grrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey all x x
> 
> AM  hun that course was cancelled last friday for good and nobody told me i turned up folder in hand looking lime a pube grrr



hahaha  Steff , what a vision i just conjured up !!!


----------



## Steff

yeah but i didnt know did i i was told it was on then off then i go and it cancelled altogether wehni spoke to you earlier it wasn not happening cause the trainers daughter was sick bit then i got call to say it was on


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah but i didnt know did i i was told it was on then off then i go and it cancelled altogether wehni spoke to you earlier it wasn not happening cause the trainers daughter was sick bit then i got call to say it was on



GRRR I HATE THINGS LIKE THAT!! DOES MY OCD NO FAVOURS


----------



## Steff

well nevermind award ceromony next week


----------



## Steff

back in 45 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> back in 45 xx



OKIES CATCH YOU LATER HONEY 

GRRR CAPS SOZZ 


HAS ANTONE SEEN ANITA LATELY????


----------



## Steff

hey im back 


p.s nope not seen her on since sunday i think it was


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey im back
> 
> 
> p.s nope not seen her on since sunday i think it was



Welcome back , hmm no Ive not seen her either  i hope she is ok .


----------



## katie

what's anita's username??

Twin did you get some sleep last night? xx


----------



## Steff

anitas username is sweetsatin


----------



## katie

oooh yes.  havent seen her for a few days hmmm


----------



## Steff

same as angeleyes all seem to be having time off so to speak


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you're all well.

It's july and there's a good chance those with families are heading of for a well earned break?

So I'm sure (hope) there's no reason to worry!?!

Hmm I could do with one!


----------



## Steff

hey rossi u cud be right there hope ur well x


----------



## rossi_mac

Not bad ta Steff, could do with being busier tho!

Hows about you, that bar stool behind the eyes gone yet?

Hey I ordered my bling last night and just got an email saying its been despatched!! woo hoo, I think!?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Peeps  All ok ???


----------



## Steff

well get a piccie up of it when it arrvies rossi 



im fine thx no sign of any major headaches 1 last night tho grr



helloooooo AM x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well get a piccie up of it when it arrvies rossi
> 
> 
> 
> im fine thx no sign of any major headaches 1 last night tho grr
> 
> 
> 
> helloooooo AM x



Hello honey , you ok now ? if it helps Ive got a banging head


----------



## Steff

hey im fine jus waiting on dinner cooking mixed vedge and tuna pasta rather dry but hay i try owt once

noooo i dnt want u having a bad head hun , want you all fine


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey im fine jus waiting on dinner cooking mixed vedge and tuna pasta rather dry but hay i try owt once
> 
> noooo i dnt want u having a bad head hun , want you all fine



Its the weather I think  I always get Migraines this time of year . Glad you are ok now sweetie


----------



## Steff

thanks hun well i will be in msn later ok im guna go and serve tea up ,laters xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thanks hun well i will be in msn later ok im guna go and serve tea up ,laters xxx



Catch you later Steff


----------



## Steff

Sweetsatin Is Somewhere Am 

Hope She Ok I Seen Her Post Somewhere


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Sweetsatin Is Somewhere Am
> 
> Hope She Ok I Seen Her Post Somewhere



haha ive just spotted her online !!! i hope she comes in


----------



## rossi_mac

and where are the other men on here? 
I'm feeling overpowered by the women here.

Help


----------



## sweetsatin

Hello Steff, Adict & all  
How are you all?
Steff just got your message thanks 
I'm ok just been working early mornings & no sleep, due to to oh snoring & sleep apnia probs, iv'e been really tired but can't sleep no matter how much i try.
It will be catching up with me shortly lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> and where are the other men on here?
> I'm feeling overpowered by the women here.
> 
> Help



Ha ha ha Ross !! you know you love all the attention


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ooops , I forgot to say ... all the "men " are probably busy with "work" commitments  LOL  they lead such busy exciting lives APPARENTLY


----------



## sweetsatin

Hi Addict i'm here 
How are you?


----------



## sweetsatin

Why are you not eating & sleeping?


----------



## Steff

glad to see you back anita xx


aww rossi most men love a gaggles of women around them haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

sweetsatin said:


> Hi Addict i'm here
> How are you?



Hello Anita , I fine honey thanks  Ive been wondering where you were !!?? Glad to see you back anyway 
He he he you know me !! I never sleep


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> glad to see you back anita xx
> 
> 
> aww rossi most men love a gaggles of women around them haha



Yes we know you love it Ross , stop pretending


----------



## Steff

nobody on msn ????


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nobody on msn ????



Ahem !!! yes !!! I did answer you , but you went again !! anddddd Ive got gossssssss ..... yeah more !! want it ????


----------



## Steff

sorry never did have any pacience


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha Ross !! you know you love all the attention





insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops , I forgot to say ... all the "men " are probably busy with "work" commitments  LOL  they lead such busy exciting lives APPARENTLY



Hmm not sure , yes we are busy a lot!! But I wish a few would pop in a bit more often!!

You girls gossiping again tut tut!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mentioning men .... wheres Ross gone ? and where is Tez?


----------



## Steff

ohh yes we always chewing on sumit juicy us gals


----------



## Steff

sorri AM i cant bk on msn at mo , usually does this to me grrrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm not sure , yes we are busy a lot!! But I wish a few would pop in a bit more often!!
> 
> You girls gossiping again tut tut!



Well I suppose it does depend which line of work you are in


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh yes we always chewing on sumit juicy us gals



*cough* *splutter* STEFF!!!!!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I suppose it does depend which line of work you are in )



PMSL PMSL


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *cough* *splutter* STEFF!!!!!



I MEANT WE CHEW THE CUD GOSSIP GOSSIP GOSSIP !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sorri AM i cant bk on msn at mo , usually does this to me grrrrr



OKIES I'LL CLOSE THE BOX


----------



## Steff

Guna Go And Watch Abit Of Tele Now , Try And Behave People X

Laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMSL PMSL



Well oh to be rich and fly all over the world eh? .... only in dreams


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mentioning men .... wheres Ross gone ? and where is Tez?



Come on Tez help me out here


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well oh to be rich and fly all over the world eh? .... only in dreams



Google earth or a flight simulator fly round the world from your own home! Cheap as chips!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Come on Tez help me out here



Umm I think you might be on your own there


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Google earth or a flight simulator fly round the world from your own home! Cheap as chips!!



Hahaha yes good point , I'd want something abit more daring and exciting though, something to get the adreneline pumping .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm I think you might be on your own there



I think you might be right there!!

Hey how's your brute going??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I think you might be right there!!
> 
> Hey how's your brute going??



Ummm wellllll , master ross , Ive not fought it for a couple of days  everytime I go on there (3am) its closed for maintenance grrrr ill do it in a bit


----------



## insulinaddict09

hey wheres my mate steff ????


----------



## rossi_mac

Looks like you're on your own too!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Looks like you're on your own too!!



Well , what to do then  you working tomorrow then Ross?


----------



## rossi_mac

me yeah no luxuries of days at home! Office boy the morrow.
You at the quacks all day??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> me yeah no luxuries of days at home! Office boy the morrow.
> You at the quacks all day??



No ,I'm there just after 10am  then I'll be at home depressed and suicidal , Eating Chocolate and drinking a bottle of Vodka


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> No ,I'm there just after 10am  then I'll be at home depressed and suicidal , Eating Chocolate and drinking a bottle of Vodka



Awww I hope not, I thought you were a reformed character!??

Try a bottle of whisky instead, better for you!


----------



## Steff

well that was worth it nowt on tele what so ever


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> well that was worth it nowt on tele what so ever



TV is Teaville


----------



## Steff

has psychoville been on


----------



## rossi_mac

Noooo

I mean tv is evil - tevil, tho it sounds better to call it teaville?


----------



## Steff

sorryyyyyy im not with it 2night lolol

wheres addict gone ?


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> sorryyyyyy im not with it 2night lolol
> 
> wheres addict gone ?



no worries sometimes I'm a bit too vague/random!!

Addict? No idea.


----------



## Steff

goodness me i have terrible heartburn 2night i really do hate gaviscone but way its going reckon i gotta bite the bullet


----------



## insulinaddict09

Im here !! sorry Im on MSN chatting to my friend  and Heidi on Yahoo


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Steff have you tried the chewy rennie's?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Steff have you tried the chewy rennie's?



I seem to have stumbled in to Randomsville


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I seem to have stumbled in to Randomsville



It's a good place to be!!

A few lagers and you'll fit right in.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> It's a good place to be!!
> 
> A few lagers and you'll fit right in.



Ha ha yes but you forget I'm already quite Random and totally Tapped lol , do I need anymore encouragement ??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes but you forget I'm already quite Random and totally Tapped lol , do I need anymore encouragement ??



probably not!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> probably not!



Huh , I'll remember that !!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Steff have you tried the chewy rennie's?



no are they any good then


----------



## rossi_mac

I wreckon so,  but not a big sufferer of heart burn tho.


----------



## Steff

i Have no idea how i have it only had vedge and tuna pasta for tea and apple after it 

thnaks for that rossi i really do hate gaviscon so going for rennie sounds best


----------



## rossi_mac

good luck with that steff.

Woo Hoo price war on diesel & petrol! all under ?1 go supermarkets we love you really!!

I'm off catch you all later


----------



## insulinaddict09

Everyone ok ???  MSN  has evicted meeeeee  Has anyone else noticed how slow texting seems when you are used to messenger ?  grrrr Im texting and it takes too long !!


----------



## Steff

cya rossi 

x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Everyone ok ???  MSN  has evicted meeeeee  Has anyone else noticed how slow texting seems when you are used to messenger ?  grrrr Im texting and it takes too long !!



haha yep, i hate texting after ive been using msn alot


----------



## Steff

hey AM i must of posted bye to rossi and missed that about texting , i have fell out with my mobi i have decided it dont like me


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey AM i must of posted bye to rossi and missed that about texting , i have fell out with my mobi i have decided it dont like me



yes well my mobile died the other day with allllll my numbers in!!! im using my old one grrr i hate touch screens


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yep, i hate texting after ive been using msn alot



Hahaha its a pain having to text now lol grrr   i need a phone i can tell what to text , that would be good and quick


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> good luck with that steff.
> 
> Woo Hoo price war on diesel & petrol! all under ?1 go supermarkets we love you really!!
> 
> I'm off catch you all later



Night Ross


----------



## Steff

god dont he just got the latest one vodaphone do on contract with one of those pens that you use instead of your fingers  i hate it , im used to my mobi and all just that it stores everything in dratfs and my memory is always used up on that


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god dont he just got the latest one vodaphone do on contract with one of those pens that you use instead of your fingers  i hate it , im used to my mobi and all just that it stores everything in dratfs and my memory is always used up on that



Ha  Steffi , I love the signature !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

I cant sleep yet !! i'm not tired at all   Grrr bl**dy Insomnia !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooo , Ive given up sleeping I think !! Im still awake  Chillaxing to some tunes


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx



Morning / Night Whatever  you ok honey?


----------



## Steff

morning im fine ty gtg catch you after 11 x x good luck


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning im fine ty gtg catch you after 11 x x good luck



Okies Steff , good luck!!


----------



## katie

Morning Twin.  Are you getting your results later?? Goodluck


----------



## sweetsatin

Just called by to say good morning before doing my stint at c.a.b.
Catch you all later....be good


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all, okay afternoon.

A couple of you out there don't get much shut eye, on radio 2 this hour Jeremy Vines (Yes I know he's annoying) is discussing people who don't get much kip, thought you may find it interesting?

Catch you later.


----------



## Steff

afternoon alll well been to docs i cba to type it all here but i have said in my period of time thread what has happened x 
x


----------



## rossi_mac

I tell you you lot keep me on my toes with these tla's took me a while to work out cba, where do you get them from or do you just make them up as you go along?


----------



## Steff

lol it is my many years of using social networking sites


----------



## rossi_mac

fair enough! 

Sometimes I feel older than I am!!


----------



## Steff

what are you again 45?

hahahhaha


----------



## rossi_mac

hahaha

I'll ingnore that young Steff!


----------



## Steff

sowwi you know im j/k

i wonder how AM got on at docs


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah I know you're joking (woops sorry I spelt a whole word there when I could of used 2 letters and confused myself!!!(joke))

Yeah I'm sure she'll be okay, with you lot helping her to get back on track the future must be bright for her so to speak?

I'm sure she'll pop on when she feels up to it.


----------



## Steff

pmsl@ sarcasm 

yes i hope her hba results are not to bad tho i know she was expecting biggg numbers


----------



## Steff

right im away now catch you later xx

hope its all good your end AM when your back xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im away now catch you later xx
> 
> hope its all good your end AM when your back xx



Afternoon all , I hope you have all had a good day so far , FRIDAY WOOOO !! and I'm not working as I did it all lastnight when I didnt sleep !! Hmm Ive just found a major bonus to having Insomnia !!  Oh I have also done abit of Retail therapy ... well why the hell not hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Afternoon all , I hope you have all had a good day so far , FRIDAY WOOOO !! and I'm not working as I did it all lastnight when I didnt sleep !! Hmm Ive just found a major bonus to having Insomnia !!  Oh I have also done abit of Retail therapy ... well why the hell not hehehe



Darn right girl, FRIDAY IS HERE!!! 

I'm going to go shopping tonight, at the bar!

No teaville for me tonight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Darn right girl, FRIDAY IS HERE!!!
> 
> I'm going to go shopping tonight, at the bar!
> 
> No teaville for me tonight.




Hahaha I dont blame you ! I'm having a few tonight too  A friend has just brought me a bottle round to ""celebrate "" my HbA1c results hehe  it would have been rude to refuse surely


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha I dont blame you ! I'm having a few tonight too  A friend has just brought me a bottle round to ""celebrate "" my HbA1c results hehe  it would have been rude to refuse surely



that would be far too rude, crack it open girl.

maybe even a few carb snacks to soak the alcohol up??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> that would be far too rude, crack it open girl.
> 
> maybe even a few carb snacks to soak the alcohol up??



haha yeah maybe lol !! defo will be opening the Smirnoff though lol


----------



## Steff

hey all hows everyone 

night in to myself tonight cant fkkinnn wait xxxx


----------



## katie

Twin, is your friend staying to get drunk with you? 

Hey steff, have a great night in   Im staying in too. im going to eat carbs and watch jonathon ross


----------



## rossi_mac

evening anyone around????????


----------



## Steff

good evening xx well morning 

hows you


----------



## rossi_mac

ney bad Steff, didn;t get the p*** ripped out of me with the bracelet thankfulllY!!


----------



## Steff

good why would you anyway anyone rips the p*** just tell them where to go 
lons as you like it x


----------



## Steff

im guna hit they hay now hypers earlier burnt me out 


nights xx


----------



## rossi_mac

I think I actually do like it!!!

You had a good evening??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> ney bad Steff, didn;t get the p*** ripped out of me with the bracelet thankfulllY!!



Ahem Ross , Im still waiting to see this bracelet !! post a pic please 

Is everyone sleeping then ??? Where are all the Insomniacs !!?? just me again 

then . Twin !!! where are you !?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Twin, is your friend staying to get drunk with you?
> 
> Hey steff, have a great night in   Im staying in too. im going to eat carbs and watch jonathon ross



Yes but only for a couple then Im so sad I think I will get  drunk alone  hehe only joking !! I'm hardly ever sad .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem Ross , Im still waiting to see this bracelet !! post a pic please
> 
> Is everyone sleeping then ??? Where are all the Insomniacs !!?? just me again
> 
> then . Twin !!! where are you !?



Yeah yeah patience! I will.

I see you've been a bit prolific around 4/5am girl!! I thought you promised Katie you were going to try and get some shut eye??

It's the weekend, woo hoo


----------



## Steff

have a gd weekend all


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. 

Had 2 burgers last night. Take away ones. With fries and onion rings. Yum 

BG 13.6 2 hours after eating them 

BG this morning 5.6

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

It's been a while since I dropped into this place so how are things?

Tom H


----------



## Steff

hi tez and ton you both ok?

dont worry tez i had a pizza first time since feb and my B.G was 14.6


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Steff!

I'm doing well here. Just trying to find a job at the moment to get som ecash in the bank for university.

Tom


----------



## Steff

good luck with that tom x

are you doing much today


----------



## katie

one more post from AM and she is in the 4,000 posts club


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> good luck with that tom x
> 
> are you doing much today



Yeah, luck is needed at the moment, I've done one shift as a temp for a local printers and I'm getting myself onto the books of a local agency. I'm not up to much to day. Just chilling really.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> one more post from AM and she is in the 4,000 posts club



And I've yet to reach the one thousand posts club!


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon peeps, hey Tom, weekend relax & chilling are in order.

Grrrr I hate house hunting.

Hope you all have good day, catch yous later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Everyone  I hope you are all well today. Arghh I've had a hangover  never again , Bloody Smirnoff


----------



## rossi_mac

tut tut addict!! 

Still hope you had a good night!

did it help you sleep at all??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Everyone  I hope you are all well today. Arghh I've had a hangover  never again , Bloody Smirnoff



WOO HOO 

4000!!!! 

Congrats!!!!!!

Where's northener???


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> WOO HOO
> 
> 4000!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Where's northener???



Hello Ross . hope you had a good evening too , haha Northerner cant keep up with me lol , I'm too prolific


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> tut tut addict!!
> 
> Still hope you had a good night!
> 
> did it help you sleep at all??



Argh Sleep ? not a lot I'm affraid  I was mooching around till about 6am then up again at 9am


----------



## Steff

good evening all hope your all well i will catch you all 2morro



congrats on 4,000 Anne Marie


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening all hope your all well i will catch you all 2morro
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on 4,000 Anne Marie



Thankyou Steffi , you going??  I hope you are ok ? hows your Nan , she home yet?


----------



## Steff

ha i starteda thread for ya but spelt yuour name rong i hope a mod can adjust it lol xxx 


yer all is fine with me and nan just gott things to do tonight x x

plz forgive my spelling


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ha i starteda thread for ya but spelt yuour name rong i hope a mod can adjust it lol xxx
> 
> 
> yer all is fine with me and nan just gott things to do tonight x x
> 
> plz forgive my spelling



He he thanks honey  Glad you are ok anyway , I thought you were ill or something , I saw in the thread that you had been running highs ? Grrr I hate Hypers  Okies have a good evening !!! xx


----------



## Steff

cheers hun catch you 2moz xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cheers hun catch you 2moz xx



Byeeeeeee  see you tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

Woo Saturday nights alright for fighting!!!

Today felt like sunday, hmm might have been the ales last night, still whisky tonight never bad!

And T in the park is on the roger melly. Ace TV isn't teaville tonight, no sir.

And F1 tomorrow, more tv...

Hope you all having a cracker tonight... maybe with some cheese?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Woo Saturday nights alright for fighting!!!
> 
> Today felt like sunday, hmm might have been the ales last night, still whisky tonight never bad!
> 
> And T in the park is on the roger melly. Ace TV isn't teaville tonight, no sir.
> 
> And F1 tomorrow, more tv...
> 
> Hope you all having a cracker tonight... maybe with some cheese?



Hey you drunk again Ross??


----------



## katie

Goodnight twin!!

I'm just going to watch American Beauty and then im going to sleep, hope it isnt too long lol.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Goodnight twin!!
> 
> I'm just going to watch American Beauty and then im going to sleep, hope it isnt too long lol.
> 
> xx



Night Twinny , hey let me know what the film is like  Sleep well xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Grrrr I'm still awake !! even Alcohol isnt working  

Good morning Everyone when you get up


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all x



morning Steff ,you ok honey?? I'm still up grrrr , Ive given up trying to sleep now , I'm waiting til Tesco opens at 10am then I'm going shopping .


----------



## Steff

hey AM im fine thanks woke up to rain belting off the window lol xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone , I hope you are all well , arghh moody weather here  Bloody raining again


----------



## katie

Hey all, It's sunny in sunny bournemouth!! Just windy...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

this morning i go into the kitchen - my landlady asks me 'what time are you heading off today?'

ME: oh i meant to tell you yesterday, matt is meeting with his friend in town later on to discuss when we can go. I imagine it'll either be tonight or tomorrow, i'll let you know as soon as I do

so i go and hang the washing outside, praying it won't rain again - it is, im refusing to get the washing in now. As i come inside, she calls me into the front room

HER: I have people coming to stay from the theatre tomorrow so I need to know when you'll be going. I'd rather it was tonight.
ME:  (my face was like that)...well it all depends on alister...it'll likely be tomorrow...
HER: (in a snotty voice) just let me know, so i can let my theatre people know if they can actually come tomorrow
ME: *walking away* ok...

*sigh*


----------



## Steff

hii all xxxx


----------



## katie

Salmonpuff, your landlady sounds like a right cow, bet you are glad you're leaving 

Hey steff, how's you??

Ive just been sunbathing


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all. 

Another day over.

I'm playing with the computer for an hour till the other half gets home. Then I'll have to disappear. 

It's my turn to cook. Liver and onions with a bit of bacon.

Then an early night. Up at 3.45am tomorrow.


----------



## sofaraway

That is very early Tez, I would be in bed now if I had to get up that early!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening everyone , Sam ,your landlady is a right bitch !! 

Twin I cant believe you've been sunbathing grrr , moody weather here 

Hi Steff , and Tez both ok I hope ? hey Tez where have you been ? I was going to send out a search party !!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Crew, darn the weekend is coming to an end, boo hoo!

Tez, I tell ya you have some great meals, I love a bit of liver & bacon!

Salmon, Addicts right, she's a beeeaaatch.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Crew, darn the weekend is coming to an end, boo hoo!
> 
> Tez, I tell ya you have some great meals, I love a bit of liver & bacon!
> 
> Salmon, Addicts right, she's a beeeaaatch.



Yeah I'm defo right lol ,  You ok Ross ? I dont know where everyone is


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening everyone , Sam ,your landlady is a right bitch !!
> 
> Twin I cant believe you've been sunbathing grrr , moody weather here
> 
> Hi Steff , and Tez both ok I hope ? hey Tez where have you been ? I was going to send out a search party !!



there's me being polite and saying "cow" which is a word I never use and then you just go and say the word I was thinking 

Yeah I was sunbathing at 4pm and im pretty sure ive added to the tan, it's crazy  the weather was horrible yesterday!

ehem i mean, it's never horrible in sunny bournemouth...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> there's me being polite and saying "cow" which is a word I never use and then you just go and say the word I was thinking
> 
> Yeah I was sunbathing at 4pm and im pretty sure ive added to the tan, it's crazy  the weather was horrible yesterday!
> 
> ehem i mean, it's never horrible in sunny bournemouth...



Hahaha of course I said the word you were thinking !!! TELEPATHY !!! I said it for you .  Grrr Its always bloody horrible weather here .


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah I'm okay thanks, lots going through my mind this weekend!!! Never good, so a bit low me thinks.

Hey Katie, I'm sure I've been down on the South coast and the weathers been a bit off???

But good on you. I couldn't live there mind, I'd always want fish & chips!!


----------



## katie

Haha we are so telepathic  of course it's always horrible there, you are up north!! (just joking northerners!!)

Right, im off to make some dinner.  I'll try to make it lowish carbs hehe xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha of course I said the word you were thinking !!! TELEPATHY !!! I said it for you .  Grrr Its always bloody horrible weather here .



Then what you still doing up there girl???

Head south.


----------



## sofaraway

its been muggy heat here today. If it's been sunny in Bournemouth then GF will come home tanned not fair!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I'm okay thanks, lots going through my mind this weekend!!! Never good, so a bit low me thinks.
> 
> Hey Katie, I'm sure I've been down on the South coast and the weathers been a bit off???
> 
> But good on you. I couldn't live there mind, I'd always want fish & chips!!



Oh sorry to hear you're abit low Ross  Cheer up !!! It may never happen !.... unless its Diabetes , then it has and you're screwed like the rest of us hehehe


----------



## sofaraway

Did you say before that you are moving back down south AM?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Katie, I'm sure I've been down on the South coast and the weathers been a bit off???



hmm weather a bit off? not witnessed it myself 

luckily im put off fish and chips by the greasiness!  I can feel the heart attack coming on when I eat them so hardly ever have them


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> its been muggy heat here today. If it's been sunny in Bournemouth then GF will come home tanned not fair!



it's only been sunny today so there is only a small chance of tannage!! 

ok, i really am going to make dinner now...

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hmm weather a bit off? not witnessed it myself
> 
> luckily im put off fish and chips by the greasiness!  I can feel the heart attack coming on when I eat them so hardly ever have them



But surely grease is good for you??

Well enjoy your tea, I assume it won't be a fry up!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Did you say before that you are moving back down south AM?



Hello yes I am , Woooooo !!!! I'll be down permanently by September .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Salmonpuff, your landlady sounds like a right cow, bet you are glad you're leaving
> 
> Hey steff, how's you??
> 
> Ive just been sunbathing



she really is...i was just downstairs washing up so i could pack up the kitchen stuff and she was giving me some awful evils!   i am beginning to stress...boxes everywhere and still so much stuff to pack...

sunbathing? ooooh lucky, its been raining here for the past few hours


----------



## Steff

hey busy busy in ere all good here ty hows u katie xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> But surely grease is good for you??
> 
> Well enjoy your tea, I assume it won't be a fry up!



Haha well bring on the heartattack ( j j ) I love fish and chips Mmmm sod the carb value and i never calorie count  that or a full english , lovely . I think I might go and eat something all this talk of food is making me starving


----------



## Steff

hi rossi sofar AM xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh sorry to hear you're abit low Ross  Cheer up !!! It may never happen !.... unless its Diabetes , then it has and you're screwed like the rest of us hehehe



Nah I'm good really, it won't happen, and I'm not at sea!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right people I'm going to get some food while I feel like eating ,catch you all later byeeeeeeee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

time for a cuppa i think, before i hurt someone...

found out we're moving tomorrow...good! The landlady didn't seem pleased but i blow rasperries in her general direction!

hope everyone is well!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> But surely grease is good for you??
> 
> Well enjoy your tea, I assume it won't be a fry up!



Haha! Funny you should say that rossi because I had fry-up food just not fried.  I had 2 hash browns, some beans, poached egg a piece of toast and some mushrooms (which were the only fried things, in a bit of butter yum!).

It wasn't that low carb because i didnt realise a small hash brown has the same carb count as a thick slice of bread and I only checked afterwards   It was tastey though.



salmonpuff said:


> she really is...i was just downstairs washing up so i could pack up the kitchen stuff and she was giving me some awful evils!  i am beginning to stress...boxes everywhere and still so much stuff to pack...
> 
> sunbathing? ooooh lucky, its been raining here for the past few hours



You poor thing, she sounds like a right meanie, i bet she would make me cry lol (im such a little coward!). Try not to stress out, it will all be over with soon.  Yeah cant believe I got to sunbathe 



steff09 said:


> hey busy busy in ere all good here ty hows u katie xx



I'm very good thanks, my levels have been a lot better today so i feel good and the weather is nice xx




insulinaddict09 said:


> Right people I'm going to get some food while I feel like eating ,catch you all later byeeeeeeee



YAY go eat, make it something good too twin! ive eaten 5 eggs today, think im turning into you lol.



salmonpuff said:


> time for a cuppa i think, before i hurt someone...
> 
> found out we're moving tomorrow...good! The landlady didn't seem pleased but i blow rasperries in her general direction!
> 
> hope everyone is well!



Good on you sam. Have a nice cuppa, think i'll have one too!


----------



## Steff

hey all good here ty 


p.s hi puff howss things? x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> hey all good here ty
> 
> 
> p.s hi puff howss things? x



heyhey, not bad ta - bit stressed and sitting in a room surrounded by boxes atm...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello again all ... I'm back  Whats everyone up to tonight ?


----------



## katie

not much! i still want a beer


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> not much! i still want a beer



When I have one later I'll send telepathic thoughts to you so you know how good it tastes  Well I've had my salad mmm it was lovely  you had your tea yet twin?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> When I have one later I'll send telepathic thoughts to you so you know how good it tastes  Well I've had my salad mmm it was lovely  you had your tea yet twin?



hehe cool thanks! mm.

Yep I had a poached egg, mushrooms, beans, 2 hash browns and a piece of toast. didnt realise that hash browns had quite that many carbs in til after  should have missed them out!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Go for the beer Katie, I may join you! Addict, you got any left??

Quiet night in Addict, trying to shop online for me pop!


----------



## sasha1

Hi All...

Hey....how the hell is everyone doing today/night...
Arrrggghhhh...my computer being a total...sorry arse....lol

Heidi


----------



## Steff

hi heidi x x  

hi all im guna go n watch top gear then kingdom bk laters xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff/Heidi, computers ehy! You cannay trust em!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Go for the beer Katie, I may join you! Addict, you got any left??
> 
> Quiet night in Addict, trying to shop online for me pop!



Online shopping eh ?? I'm addicted  is it his birthday then Ross? or you just treating him? yeah I'm having a quiet one too 


Hello Heidi , you okies ? bloody computers eh ? 

catch you later Steffi


----------



## sasha1

Computers are like blokes...they got an on button and thats it....lol

Glad everyone ok,  I'm on the count down till school hols for Nath...3 and a half days left...then go back on the 2nd sept

Heidi


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Computers are like blokes...they got an on button and thats it....lol
> 
> Glad everyone ok,  I'm on the count down till school hols for Nath...3 and a half days left...then go back on the 2nd sept
> 
> Heidi



HEIDI!!!!?????

Hmmmm.

Addict yeah bday thing. Tuesday so loads of time!!!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> HEIDI!!!!?????
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Oh company not on here included....
> 
> Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Computers are like blokes...they got an on button and thats it....lol
> 
> Glad everyone ok,  I'm on the count down till school hols for Nath...3 and a half days left...then go back on the 2nd sept
> 
> Heidi



Hahaha yeah very true Heidi , but then thats a plus surely?  

Ha ha Xbox for Nath for weeks on end then is it honey ?


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> rossi_mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEIDI!!!!?????
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Oh company not on here included....
> 
> Heidi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'll let you off, this time!
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yeah very true Heidi , but then thats a plus surely?
> 
> Ha ha Xbox for Nath for weeks on end then is it honey ?




It looks that way hun....he been saving his money up...lol.....wants to go to game/game station at the weekend for his holiday supplies....so much for the chuffing skateboard I got him....lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> It looks that way hun....he been saving his money up...lol.....wants to go to game/game station at the weekend for his holiday supplies....so much for the chuffing skateboard I got him....lol
> 
> Heidi



Ah well I'm sure the skateboard will get alot of use further in to the holidays , when hes sick to death of gaming ... hmm if thats possible !!  Tell him he'll never get as good as Tony Hawk lol , what a boarder eh lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah well I'm sure the skateboard will get alot of use further in to the holidays , when hes sick to death of gaming ... hmm if thats possible !!  Tell him he'll naver get as good as Tony Hawk lol , what a boarder eh lol




He sure is a top boarder.....Might take it up mi self hun...hahahahahaha....go down to the local skate park....can you imagine Nath's face...do his street cred wonders........lol
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He sure is a top boarder.....Might take it up mi self hun...hahahahahaha....go down to the local skate park....can you imagine Nath's face...do his street cred wonders........lol
> Heidi



yeah go for it !! can I come too? saying that the lastime I got on a board I nearly killed myself  They make it look soo easy ... its bloody not though


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah go for it !! can I come too? saying that the lastime I got on a board I nearly killed myself  They make it look soo easy ... its bloody not though




Hahahahah...I soooooo know that feeling hun.....did the same...trying to be clever...lol....ended up on the floor flat on mi back...with Nath shouting 'what the hell are you doing you stupid woman'...lol....and his mates looking horrified...I was more interseted about mi phone that was in mi hand at the time..
Aye..get yourself up....well share his board...lol
Its absolutely no way easy......Was watching some of them down at the park on the half pipes.......omg
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahah...I soooooo know that feeling hun.....did the same...trying to be clever...lol....ended up on the floor flat on mi back...with Nath shouting 'what the hell are you doing you stupid woman'...lol....and his mates looking horrified...I was more interseted about mi phone that was in mi hand at the time..
> Aye..get yourself up....well share his board...lol
> Its absolutely no way easy......Was watching some of them down at the park on the half pipes.......omg
> Heidi



Um well Ive got a board here lol , only a  basic one , I've been on it twice I think and I'm surprised Im not crippled   Me and my mate bought them when we decided to stalk the boarders last summer hehe hey i did get offered some private tuition though


----------



## Steff

evening xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Steffi , you ok ?  you been watching tv? hey did you see latoya jackson in the paper saying she thinks michael was killed ? and about there being money and stuff missing ?  weird .


----------



## Steff

dnt read papers alot always got teletext on lol,,, tele was good yes but my cncentraion span has hit the limit now and im back on here xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> dnt read papers alot always got teletext on lol,,, tele was good yes but my cncentraion span has hit the limit now and im back on here xxxxx


 
Yeah you dont like to sit still for long do you honey !!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah you dont like to sit still for long do you honey !!



nope i sure dont im like demented dog always on the go !


----------



## Steff

night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Helloooooooo , you going Steff ???? , ive just got back . all ok ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nope i sure dont im like demented dog always on the go !



Haha Steff pmsl@ demented dog lol  I get abit like that at times though , but I can be lazzzzzzy too lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

morning everyone , all ok today i hope ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , Grrr moody weather here again


----------



## rossi_mac

Wow it's monday and I feel good!!!

Hope you guys/gals do to!


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening All

How is everyone doing today???......Well it chucking it down here, and thundering...yipppeeee.....

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

yeah moody wet weather here


----------



## sasha1

Hi AM...

Just lashing it down here at the moment..stopped thundering...but really muggy though..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM...
> 
> Just lashing it down here at the moment..stopped thundering...but really muggy though..
> 
> Heidi



Yeah pretty much the same here , thundering and raining , getting humid again as well grrrr  You been up to much today honey?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah pretty much the same here , thundering and raining , getting humid again as well grrrr  You been up to much today honey?



Not that much hun...went into school...had a bit of a sort out...lol....Naht was sent home friday......5 phone calls and not once did they give me a or got a bg reading off nath......so was not a happy bunny
Have you been up to much??

Heidi


----------



## Steff

hope alll ok xxx im not guna b around 2night xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Not that much hun...went into school...had a bit of a sort out...lol....Naht was sent home friday......5 phone calls and not once did they give me a or got a bg reading off nath......so was not a happy bunny
> Have you been up to much??
> 
> Heidi



problems at school ? they being ******** again ? , Ive not done much really , few emails and stuff like that .


----------



## sasha1

Not really problems as such...just been thick....lol.......telling me nath not well..looks funny colour etc...but dont see the importance of when they phone me to give me a BG reading

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hope alll ok xxx im not guna b around 2night xx



Hey Steff , you ok ? you got yourself a fancy man , or a life ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Not really problems as such...just been thick....lol.......telling me nath not well..looks funny colour etc...but dont see the importance of when they phone me to give me a BG reading
> 
> Heidi



Grrr stupid ******* , why dont they realise how important it is to check his levels and let you know what they are .


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening peeps, 

Hey addict weather still moody, thats no good! Nice down here today.

Hey Heidi you give them what for!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening peeps,
> 
> Hey addict weather still moody, thats no good! Nice down here today.
> 
> Hey Heidi you give them what for!



Yeah still moody weather here Ross ,  I could do with abit of what you've got there lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah still moody weather here Ross ,  I could do with abit of what you've got there lol



But how long will it last!! But if I can send any up the road to you I shall?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> But how long will it last!! But if I can send any up the road to you I shall?



Ha ha ok its a deal any is better than none at all lol 

where is everyone tonight ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ok its a deal any is better than none at all lol
> 
> where is everyone tonight ?



No idea? Maybe recovering from the weekend!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> No idea? Maybe recovering from the weekend!!



Yeah maybe Ross , hey we are hardcore lol


----------



## rossi_mac

If you say so!! I'm sober tonight mind!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> If you say so!! I'm sober tonight mind!



Yes me too tonight , although that Carling in the fridge is looking quite tempting now !! its so humid here again


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes me too tonight , although that Carling in the fridge is looking quite tempting now !! its so humid here again



I know what you mean, whenever it gets a bit later, say 10, I always feel like starting drinking if I haven't already!! 

Humid ehy!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night everyone  off to youtube I go


----------



## katie

goodnight twin, get some sleep soooon!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> goodnight twin, get some sleep soooon!



Hmm I was optimistic , but I'm still wide awake 

I hope you managed to sleep Twin .


----------



## Steff

morning  all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning.

Hey Addict did you send the moody weather down here???? I'm wet through walking a mile in the rain in a short sleeved shirt!!!


----------



## Steff

hey everyone just got bk from my sons sports day ,rather wet i am lol , it stayed dry for the forst 20 minutes then chucked down


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. 

I'm not well today and took the day off work. I feel like death warmed up. The other half said I was very hot last night, and sweating a lot and probably had a temperature.

BG was 7.6 this AM. I didn't eat much last night.

I have the symptoms of a bad cold coming on. I've taken 2 Paracetamol.

I don't even fancy a cigarette. 

Grrr... 

Hope you all are having a better day than I am having.


----------



## Steff

aww afternoon tez sorryt o hear you aint to well get well soon wont u x


----------



## sasha1

Hi All

How everyone doing so far today??

Sorry to hear you not feeling to well Tez...hope you feel better soon

Heidi


----------



## Steff

real good ty heidi u ok xxxxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> real good ty heidi u ok xxxxx



Hi Steff..

Spot on thanks hun......glad you ok and sports day went superb...did you enter any of the races??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff..
> 
> Spot on thanks hun......glad you ok and sports day went superb...did you enter any of the races??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



noooo they only did toddlers race haha i had high heels on anyways x


----------



## Tezzz

*Here I am! Now what were your other two wishes?

*A nice cup of tea and a biscuit Steff.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> noooo they only did toddlers race haha i had high heels on anyways x



How can you wear those high heels? Must be uncomfortable.


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff..
> 
> Spot on thanks hun......glad you ok and sports day went superb...did you enter any of the races??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



no hun never lol


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> How can you wear those high heels? Must be uncomfortable.



easy im fem , you should try it out tez i bet you would look a treat


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> easy im fem , you should try it out tez i bet you would look a treat



I did!!!  It was a few years ago.

We had a charity night in the Sports and Social club for the local hospice. We got 12 drivers to frock up for a beauty contest.

I went as Nora Batty. I tried some stilettos but didn't like the instability.

Anyway we had a great time and raised quite a sum of money.


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon peeps,

Blimey you're putty some rather amusing images in my mind you lot!!

Still hope you get better soon Tez.

I always liked the sack race! Maybe you could try it with high heels on I dunno?

anyway I'm munching on lunch, chat laters.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , 
Sorry to hear you are ill today Tez  , I hope you feel better soon 
Hope everyone else is ok today ? I've run out of test strips again  So I'm waiting for the chemists to open grrrr I'm such a disorganised Diabetic lately.


----------



## Tezzz

Hello again,

My friend poped in earlier for some advice and helped himself to a coffee. 

The conversation went like this:

Would I like one? Yes Please! 

Where's the sugar? In the cupboard!

I can't find it? It's probably buried behind the spices!


A few minutes later he gave me my cup and I took a mouthful. UGGH! I spluttered. 

He put sugar in my coffee. Bless. 

I hadn't told him I was diabetic and have been without sugar for months now. Perhaps I should have "I Am A Diabetic" tattooed on my forehead!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hello again,
> 
> My friend poped in earlier for some advice and helped himself to a coffee.
> 
> The conversation went like this:
> 
> Would I like one? Yes Please!
> 
> Where's the sugar? In the cupboard!
> 
> I can't find it? It's probably buried behind the spices!
> 
> 
> A few minutes later he gave me my cup and I took a mouthful. UGGH! I spluttered.
> 
> He put sugar in my coffee. Bless.
> 
> I hadn't told him I was diabetic and have been without sugar for months now. Perhaps I should have "I Am A Diabetic" tattooed on my forehead!




Hahaha good idea Tez ,at least you wouldnt have to wear a medic alert tag lol  .


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hello again,
> 
> My friend poped in earlier for some advice and helped himself to a coffee.
> 
> The conversation went like this:
> 
> Would I like one? Yes Please!
> 
> Where's the sugar? In the cupboard!
> 
> I can't find it? It's probably buried behind the spices!
> 
> 
> A few minutes later he gave me my cup and I took a mouthful. UGGH! I spluttered.
> 
> He put sugar in my coffee. Bless.
> 
> I hadn't told him I was diabetic and have been without sugar for months now. Perhaps I should have "I Am A Diabetic" tattooed on my forehead!



Some people! Mind you I've never got on with sugar in tea, unless hungover!! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> Sorry to hear you are ill today Tez  , I hope you feel better soon
> Hope everyone else is ok today ? I've run out of test strips again  So I'm waiting for the chemists to open grrrr I'm such a disorganised Diabetic lately.



How many do you use lady??


Woo Hoo sunny again here


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> Sorry to hear you are ill today Tez  , I hope you feel better soon
> Hope everyone else is ok today ? I've run out of test strips again  So I'm waiting for the chemists to open grrrr I'm such a disorganised Diabetic lately.



Have you tried putting big labels on the last box of everything? For my tablets I put a number on each box (4, 3, 2) and *LAST ONE* on the last box.

When I open the last box I pop the repeat in.


----------



## Tezzz

Rosi, how do you do the double quote bit in your posts? It's very clever...

Addict - have you thought about asking for two pots of strips on your next repeat.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Rosi, how do you do the double quote bit in your posts? It's very clever...
> 
> Addict - have you thought about asking for two pots of strips on your next repeat.



thanks TEz, no one's said that to me for a long time!! And even then I wasn't sure if they were taking the pee or not!

Anyway you hit the "quote+" button, on as many as you want to then hit "post reply" hey presto!!

you feeling any better??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Some people! Mind you I've never got on with sugar in tea, unless hungover!!
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you use lady??
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo sunny again here




I use  100 , I asked for more but got a stupid answer so just put in a repeat straight away  fun and games with my gp


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha good idea Tez ,at least you wouldnt have to wear a medic alert tag lol  .



I've got a medic alert tag on my right wrist.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I use  100 , I asked for more but got a stupid answer so just put in a repeat straight away  fun and games with my gp



Hmm thats no good girl! last time I think i got 300, I'm runing low, not quite as organised as Tez, but nearly, and I'm gonna try and get 400. Also I've arranged to see my nursey end of the month, so if nothing easy day off work!! and will try and swipe a few bits from her cup'd!!
You got a Boots up with you, they sometimes do that repeat service for you, it gaurantees them you'll use them, and they get the dough!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Have you tried putting big labels on the last box of everything? For my tablets I put a number on each box (4, 3, 2) and *LAST ONE* on the last box.
> 
> When I open the last box I pop the repeat in.



Yeah I was quite organised and ordered the script as soon as I collected the last one , but I forgot to collect it yesterday so ran out this morning  , then I was running late and missed the chemist and I am waiting til 2.15 when they re-open after lunch , grrr


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I've got a medic alert tag on my right wrist.



me too!! since Friday, and it's all going well, caught on a few hairs first, bit painful! but used to it now!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I've got a medic alert tag on my right wrist.



Nice , hey have you seen Rossi's new bling?   
I'm going for a medi - alert tattoo  I've seen some nice ones , i'll have it on my wrist , i'll try and post a pic when I get it .


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> thanks TEz, no one's said that to me for a long time!! And even then I wasn't sure if they were taking the pee or not!
> 
> Anyway you hit the "quote+" button, on as many as you want to then hit "post reply" hey presto!!
> 
> you feeling any better??



I'm feeling a bit better. The paracetamol is working I think.

Great idea Batman. I like it. Which gives me an idea... I've just put Bohemian Like It on the jukebox.



insulinaddict09 said:


> I use  100 , I asked for more but got a stupid answer so just put in a repeat straight away  fun and games with my gp



Yes, I know how you feel. My fave GP (who is diabetic) is off for 3 months. She's having an operation. The (non-dragon) receptionist said I can send her a get well card and she'll deliver it. So I will have to plan my appointments more carefully to avoid the doctor I can't stand.


----------



## insulinaddict09

yes same here , I hate my doctor , I wouldnt take my dog to him grrr he's hopeless  I always try to see the locum. I need to change doctors really but this one is literally a 5 minute walk from my house and the chemists is opposite the doctors   so its pure laziness that keeps me there , and the thought that if I'm ever really ill I dont want to have to travel ages to see the doctor .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes same here , I hate my doctor , I wouldnt take my dog to him grrr he's hopeless  I always try to see the locum. I need to change doctors really but this one is literally a 5 minute walk from my house and the chemists is opposite the doctors   so its pure laziness that keeps me there , and the thought that if I'm ever really ill I dont want to have to travel ages to see the doctor .



That's quite convienent Addict! But lazy? you? aren't you the girl you does exercise at least 1hr every day!!?? Not lazy in my book!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> That's quite convienent Addict! But lazy? you? aren't you the girl you does exercise at least 1hr every day!!?? Not lazy in my book!



Hahaha yes I do exersise everyday , but I am quite lazy with other things. exersise is different though as I love a good workout . I defo love all that adreneline


----------



## Steff

afternoon 

is they nobody talking to me in this thread 2day ? i got no morning or nothing wen peeps wer in ,w as wondering if i had been put on ignore?


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry Steff - I've been doing other things on the pooter - like make it work better.

I'm off out to get some fresh air and more paracetamol. Via the pub.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> afternoon
> 
> is they nobody talking to me in this thread 2day ? i got no morning or nothing wen peeps wer in ,w as wondering if i had been put on ignore?



HEY STEFFI I'D NEVER IGGY YOU !!!!!!!! YOU KNOW THAT


----------



## katie

Hey steff, I haven't been in this thread today but thought id say HELLO! and I wouldnt ignore you either  xx


----------



## angel30eyes

Hi there guys n gals


----------



## Steff

sorry everyone just thot my armpits smel or sumit xx



hi angel long time no type xx kaite xx  am xx tez xx


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> hi angel long time no type xx kaite xx  am xx tez xx



Hey there huni, thought i'd come back and give it one more chance and see if things have settled down  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hey there huni, thought i'd come back and give it one more chance and see if things have settled down  xx



Hello honey !! woo im glad you are back  everything is fine here now


----------



## angel30eyes

Excellent, glad to be back, have missed you all so much


----------



## Steff

hey hun soo glad your back to xx


----------



## angel30eyes

So how are you gorgeous girlys doing then?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> sorry everyone just thot my armpits smel or sumit xx
> 
> hi angel long time no type xx kaite xx  am xx tez xx



Heya hun, hope you are well today  xx



angel30eyes said:


> Hey there huni, thought i'd come back and give it one more chance and see if things have settled down  xx



It's good to see you back here angeleyes, wondered where you had got to! xx


----------



## angel30eyes

Well other than my boy having swine flu nothing major, sugars are def getting there, all 7's n 8's , how have you been?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Girls  all ok i hope ?


----------



## rossi_mac

angel30eyes said:


> Excellent, glad to be back, have missed you all so much



Evening Angel, hope you're good. Nice to meet yous.

Ohh  and good evening Steff, hope you're good too.

And to the rest of the crew alwite!?!


----------



## angel30eyes

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Angel, hope you're good. Nice to meet yous.
> 
> Ohh  and good evening Steff, hope you're good too.
> 
> And to the rest of the crew alwite!?!



Thanks for the warm welcome Rossie_Mac, hey steff, sent you a message on messenger huni, hope everyone is well tonight


----------



## rossi_mac

angel30eyes said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Rossie_Mac, hey steff, sent you a message on messenger huni, hope everyone is well tonight



Another Norfolk girl ehy!

I don't suppose you keep chickens do you??

Nah oh well ignore me I've had a few this evening!! hiccup!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooo you lot


----------



## rossi_mac

so what's been occuring tonight crew??


----------



## katie

URGH ive just had my night ruined and im sad. AM how do i get completely over my ex??

Im thinking australia is the only answer to be honest


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> URGH ive just had my night ruined and im sad. AM how do i get completely over my ex??
> 
> Im thinking australia is the only answer to be honest



Don't go to Aus Katie!


----------



## angel30eyes

I usesd to keep chickens Rossi_Mac but they kept running away so just my guinea pig now


----------



## Steff

night .............. laters all


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> URGH ive just had my night ruined and im sad. AM how do i get completely over my ex??
> 
> Im thinking australia is the only answer to be honest



Whats ruined your night Twin? bloody men again is it ?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Don't go to Aus Katie!



why on earth not? I need to never see this person again!

I'm definitely going soon, but not forever unfortunately


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night .............. laters all



night honey xxx take care


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> night .............. laters all



Night night steff xx



insulinaddict09 said:


> Whats ruined your night Twin? bloody men again is it ?



yes i accidentally saw something on facebook. it doesnt matter how much i try to avoid him he pops up!! i cant wait to go now   i dont want to talk about details because im trying not to cry


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Night night steff xx
> 
> 
> 
> yes i accidentally saw something on facebook. it doesnt matter how much i try to avoid him he pops up!! i cant wait to go now   i dont want to talk about details because im trying not to cry



Ahhhh noooo ,I can guess  grrrrr  you sure your ok though?

if you need to have a moan im here ok . x


----------



## katie

yes just a bit sad, but i'll live, thanks twin xx

you know that programme 'eternal sunshine of the spotless mind'?? someone please invent that machine!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes just a bit sad, but i'll live, thanks twin xx
> 
> you know that programme 'eternal sunshine of the spotless mind'?? someone please invent that machine!!



Ive not seen it > is it any good?


----------



## katie

it's very weird and difficult to understand but i liked it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> it's very weird and difficult to understand but i liked it



sounds too complex for me at the moment lol I've not watched tv for ages , I should start watching some films I think.


----------



## katie

i was going to suggest something more light-hearted like save the last dance, but that involves inter-racial relationships so will probably make me cry haha!

umm guess we'll have to watch something like Mean Girls that cant bring on any upset 

haha i love mean girls, it's so trashy and funny.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i was going to suggest something more light-hearted like save the last dance, but that involves inter-racial relationships so will probably make me cry haha!
> 
> umm guess we'll have to watch something like Mean Girls that cant bring on any upset
> 
> haha i love mean girls, it's so trashy and funny.



Mean Girls Twin ??  is butter a Carb ? hehehe


----------



## katie

"Wow, Damien, you've truly out-gayed yourself."

hahaha

Too gay to funtion


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> "Wow, Damien, you've truly out-gayed yourself."
> 
> hahaha
> 
> Too gay to funtion




"I WANT MY PINK SHIRT BACK !!"


----------



## katie

Regina: Why were you talking to Janis Ian?
Cady: I don't know, I mean, she's so weird, she just, you know, came up to me and started talking to me about crack.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Regina: Why were you talking to Janis Ian?
> Cady: I don't know, I mean, she's so weird, she just, you know, came up to me and started talking to me about crack.



Karen: Why are you dressed so scary? 
Cady: It's Halloween


----------



## katie

Regina: I gave him everything! I was half a virgin when I met him.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Regina: I gave him everything! I was half a virgin when I met him.



And evil takes a human form in Regina George. Don't be fooled because she may seem like your typical selfish, back-stabbing sl*t faced ho-bag, but in reality, she's so much more than that


----------



## katie

Karen- My Breasts can always tell if its going to rain
Cady- wow
Karen- Well they can tell when its raining

haha
who is your fav character? I think janis steals the movie!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Karen- My Breasts can always tell if its going to rain
> Cady- wow
> Karen- Well they can tell when its raining
> 
> haha
> who is your fav character? I think janis steals the movie!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regina: Do you know what people say about you? They say you are homeschooled jungle freak who's a less hot version of me. So don't try to act all innocent. You can take that fake apology and shove it straight up your hair little a- 
[gets hit by a schoolbus] 

haha yes its defo janis for me too shes the best lol


----------



## katie

I'm sorry for calling you a gap-toothed b*tch... its not your fault your so gap-toothed.
---

hehe there are so many. right i need to sleeep, up in 3.5 hours


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I'm sorry for calling you a gap-toothed b*tch... its not your fault your so gap-toothed.
> ---
> 
> hehe there are so many. right i need to sleeep, up in 3.5 hours



Night Twin , catch you tomorrow x tc


----------



## katie

i really cant sleep tonight


----------



## katie

Morning Everyone.

I'm soo tired.  This is the least sleep ive ever been on at work, an hour at most


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Still feel like death warmed up. Mouth still dry as a bone and having to get up in the night for a wee.

BG 7.3 Eek 

Perhaps seeing the new Harry Potter film will make me feel better.  I booked the tickets in advance.

Hope your day is better than mine.


----------



## katie

Tez, 7.3 isnt bad. is that down from a high number before bed or during the day?


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Tez, 7.3 isnt bad. is that down from a high number before bed or during the day?



Last night it was 5.6 before dinner and dinner was fairly low carb so I was expecting this mornings number to be between 5 and 6 like it normally is.

Perhaps feeling unwell is bringing my morning numbers up.

Time to stick something *loud* on the jukebox. It's warming up as I type.


----------



## katie

ah yes, maybe it's because you are unwell 

Do you litterally have a jukebox tez?? if so, im jealous!!


----------



## katie

omg is AM sleeping?!?! surely not...


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Still feel like death warmed up. Mouth still dry as a bone and having to get up in the night for a wee.
> 
> BG 7.3 Eek
> 
> Perhaps seeing the new Harry Potter film will make me feel better.  I booked the tickets in advance.
> 
> Hope your day is better than mine.



Hope you feel better as the day goes on, but I would be pleased with that result!  Hoping to see HP too, so don't tell us the detail 'till we've seen it!


----------



## runner

Katie, guess she must be sleeping as she isn't on here! Hope so!

OH has a loft full of singles from the 70's and 80's and an old disco set-up (one day he's going to get it out don't you know....)  from when he used to do discos to supplement student grant.  A juke box would be just the thing!


----------



## katie

Yeah ive always wanted one, it would be great 

I hope she is sleeping too, it would be a miricle though.  she isn't on msn so that's a good sign


----------



## angel30eyes

Morning all


----------



## katie

Hi angel, how's you today?


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> Hope you feel better as the day goes on, but I would be pleased with that result!  Hoping to see HP too, so don't tell us the detail 'till we've seen it!



I think I need some more paracetamol and chocolate biscuits.

Apparently, Harry gets his wand out and does magic.


----------



## angel30eyes

katie said:


> Hi angel, how's you today?



Hey there Katie, am good thanks, just got a load of ebay parcels turn up, it's like xmas all over again lol


----------



## katie

angel30eyes said:


> Hey there Katie, am good thanks, just got a load of ebay parcels turn up, it's like xmas all over again lol



hehe, i love getting parcels in the post 
I cant afford to buy anything at the moment though


----------



## Steff

hv gd day all


----------



## katie

thanks steff, you too hun xx


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> I think I need some more paracetamol and chocolate biscuits.
> Hmmm sounds like a headachy combination
> Apparently, Harry gets his wand out and does magic.



Ha ha - perhaps he, Hermione and Nigel should get to work on the Swine flu!


----------



## angel30eyes

Well I love buying from ebay as get loads of bargains, have just decorated my house and got some gorgeous stuff for it as only been in here just under a year, and well my hubby earns it so I have to spend it


----------



## rossi_mac

munching on some lunch, afternoon peeps, wow it's busy here!!

I've banned myself from ebay for over 12 months now!!


----------



## Tezzz

Decisions... decisions....

I *love* popcorn.  I used to have the biggest box of sweet on offer. Haven't been to the cinema since diagnosis. 

Do I have share a box of sweet popcorn with the other half or do I devour a whole box of salted popcorn at the cinema this afternoon?

I suppose a helping my other half nibble on a small sweet box of the stuff could be my evening meal...

If I go for the sweet I'll test before I go in the cinema and afterwards to see how it affects my blood glucose.

On the other hand do I take a big bag of peanuts in with me? They're low GI.

It's thoughts like that that annoy me. Grrr.


----------



## katie

angel30eyes said:


> Well I love buying from ebay as get loads of bargains, have just decorated my house and got some gorgeous stuff for it as only been in here just under a year, and well my hubby earns it so I have to spend it



sounds great   Wish I had a husband so i culd spend all his money 



rossi_mac said:


> munching on some lunch, afternoon peeps, wow it's busy here!!
> 
> I've banned myself from ebay for over 12 months now!!



haha it's probably for the best rossi, luckily im not too bad and manage to stop myself buying stuff.

now youve mentioned lunch I think i might start mine - mmm salad!


----------



## angel30eyes

Well we both run the biz from home and he is useless other than buying pigeons so i have to do all the housey stuff which suits me fine as he has no taste whatsoever


----------



## rossi_mac

angel30eyes said:


> Well we both run the biz from home and he is useless other than buying pigeons so i have to do all the housey stuff which suits me fine as he has no taste whatsoever



I hope he doesn't fall for the trap of buying homing pigeons, that fly away the next day.

My grandad used to sell them down the market, and welcome them home, before selling them again, I don't know how long it went on or it was actually true, but it's a good story!!


----------



## angel30eyes

rossi_mac said:


> I hope he doesn't fall for the trap of buying homing pigeons, that fly away the next day.
> 
> My grandad used to sell them down the market, and welcome them home, before selling them again, I don't know how long it went on or it was actually true, but it's a good story!!



No it is true, he just said years ago before they had the RPRA and transfers people used to do just that lol


----------



## rossi_mac

angel30eyes said:


> No it is true, he just said years ago before they had the RPRA and transfers people used to do just that lol



I did always believe every would me grandad said he was great! May be a bit dodgy sometimes!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon People  I hope you are all ok today , Ha Twin yeah I did get some sleep Woooo , I was on MSN til 6am then I slept for a couple of hours , and Ive been doing jobs and stuff this morning .

Hope you feel better soon Tez 
lovely and sunny here today wooooo , I think I've stolen some southern sun .
grrr Ive already had my first hypo of the day 2.4  me thinks my Basal is working !


----------



## rossi_mac

Brill to hear you're drugs are working Addict! & sleeping whatever next??

We got the sun down south too!

Well we have here, and we all know Katie always has the sun!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Afternoon People  I hope you are all ok today , Ha Twin yeah I did get some sleep Woooo , I was on MSN til 6am then I slept for a couple of hours , and Ive been doing jobs and stuff this morning .
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Tez
> lovely and sunny here today wooooo , I think I've stolen some southern sun .
> grrr Ive already had my first hypo of the day 2.4  me thinks my Basal is working !



yay you got more sleep than me lol! I had an hour at most and now im at work  and I have to clean a nightclub later... haha!

Well at least the basal is working, have you had a big rebound or are the levels ok now?



rossi_mac said:


> Brill to hear you're drugs are working Addict! & sleeping whatever next??
> 
> We got the sun down south too!
> 
> Well we have here, and we all know Katie always has the sun!!



haha yep! We have sun again today


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Brill to hear you're drugs are working Addict! & sleeping whatever next??
> 
> We got the sun down south too!
> 
> Well we have here, and we all know Katie always has the sun!!



Yeah the drugs seem to be doing the job  Hmm lucky Twin , she seems to have found the only place in existance than ALWAYS  has sun  
so are you working hard today Mr Ross?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yay you got more sleep than me lol! I had an hour at most and now im at work  and I have to clean a nightclub later... haha!
> 
> Well at least the basal is working, have you had a big rebound or are the levels ok now?
> 
> 
> 
> haha yep! We have sun again today




ive had one hypo so far today a 2+ , apart from that I'm my usual happy smiling self ,  Awww poor Twin ! I thought you were going to get some sleep when you left me this morning !!!! you need to go to the doctors ! I worry about you


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ive had one hypo so far today a 2+ , apart from that I'm my usual happy smiling self ,  Awww poor Twin ! I thought you were going to get some sleep when you left me this morning !!!! you need to go to the doctors ! I worry about you



Yeah I totally couldnt sleep!  No need to worry about me, at least I knew why i couldnt sleep.  im more worried about your long-term insomnia since you dont know why you cant sleep


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah I totally couldnt sleep!  No need to worry about me, at least I knew why i couldnt sleep.  im more worried about your long-term insomnia since you dont know why you cant sleep



Yeah well I know why you dont sleep too but its still worrying  Hmm well I am quite tired today actually , I feel like I could sleep on my feet  But You can put money on the fact I will be on MSN in the middle of the night again .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah well I know why you dont sleep too but its still worrying  Hmm well I am quite tired today actually , I feel like I could sleep on my feet  But You can put money on the fact I will be on MSN in the middle of the night again .



i know it is  but it will be ok, it will just take a bit more tiiiiime! grr.

maybe you should lay off the coffee today and drink herbal tea instead


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i know it is  but it will be ok, it will just take a bit more tiiiiime! grr.
> 
> maybe you should lay off the coffee today and drink herbal tea instead



Haha yeah maybe Twin , shame tea of any sort tastes like cats **** , he he 

well so I have been told  Ive been good today and only had about 3 

cups so i'll get the shakes later from withdrawal  lol  mmmm coffee


----------



## katie

Ive had the shittest day ever.

so hows you? 

well done on only 3 coffees


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear about your day Katie.

The other half and I saw the new Harry Potter film this afternoon. I took the meter along as I was curious about the readings.

Went in and during the adverts it was 5.2.

The film was very good. I won't spoil it and say what happened.

I shared the sweet popcorn (giant one) and at the end of the film it was 7.6.

Then we went to the Chineese buffet place and I restisted the temptation to have my old pre-diagnosis regime of getting my money's worth and having three huge platefuls. One modest plate with only one spoon of rice, one spoon of those really thin noodles, lots of stir fry veggies and some chicken and garlic. And a little jelly and a little ice cream eaten with a tea spoon.

2 hours later BG is 5.6.

So the moral of the story is I can eat pop corn and Chineese food in moderation without sending my BG through the roof.


----------



## Northerner

Tez, those numbers are great! Glad you enjoyed the film, and that you'll be able to enjoy your treats in the future! (Albeit in reduced quantities!)


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Ive had the shittest day ever.
> so hows you?
> well done on only 3 coffees



That must be some day Kaite, sorry to hear it, hey bring on tomorrow then!?! But at least the nightclub will now be clean for the revellers!



brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear about your day Katie.
> The other half and I saw the new Harry Potter film this afternoon. I took the meter along as I was curious about the readings.
> Went in and during the adverts it was 5.2.
> The film was very good. I won't spoil it and say what happened.
> I shared the sweet popcorn (giant one) and at the end of the film it was 7.6.
> Then we went to the Chineese buffet place and I restisted the temptation to have my old pre-diagnosis regime of getting my money's worth and having three huge platefuls. One modest plate with only one spoon of rice, one spoon of those really thin noodles, lots of stir fry veggies and some chicken and garlic. And a little jelly and a little ice cream eaten with a tea spoon.
> 2 hours later BG is 5.6.
> So the moral of the story is I can eat pop corn and Chineese food in moderation without sending my BG through the roof.



A good day Tez, glad you're better, hmm I'd love a chinese right now! Hmmmm special chow maine spring roll, and a few beers, heaven!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha yeah maybe Twin , shame tea of any sort tastes like cats **** , he he
> well so I have been told  Ive been good today and only had about 3 cups so i'll get the shakes later from withdrawal  lol  mmmm coffee



Hey tea is great you obviously can't make a good cup!!
Hmm I get the shakes sometimes for all sorts of reasons! 

Evening campers.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Tez wow good numbers well done !! 

Evening Twin , I hope you are feeling better now 

Good Evening everyone else , I hope you are all well


----------



## rossi_mac

Grrr last beer in fridge! maybe I can get some on prescrption when I put my repeat in tomorrow???

Wednesday? Is it, this morning it felt like Monday, now more like Friday, I'll be lost tomorrow then!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grrr last beer in fridge! maybe I can get some on prescrption when I put my repeat in tomorrow???
> 
> Wednesday? Is it, this morning it felt like Monday, now more like Friday, I'll be lost tomorrow then!!



Haha you are as bad as me for repeats the Ross ? as fast as I get one I need 

another  Beer sounds good too lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha you are as bad as me for repeats the Ross ? as fast as I get one I need
> 
> another  Beer sounds good too lol



Always!

Why's it so quiet tonight?? 

So did you see my reply about your pc? Might be worth a go unless it is totally  screwed!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Always!
> 
> Why's it so quiet tonight??
> 
> So did you see my reply about your pc? Might be worth a go unless it is totally  screwed!



oh Ive not seen it honey , ive just logged back on now , ill have a look now , 

yeah where is everyone tonight?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh Ive not seen it honey , ive just logged back on now , ill have a look now ,
> 
> yeah where is everyone tonight?



Who knows, anyway I'm off now too.

Did you realise your last post had no smilies!!!??? 

You feeling okay?

Anyway I hope you get some shut eye tonight. catch you all laters.


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all, just back from the cinema


----------



## Tezzz

What did you see..? Let me guess... Harry Potter?

I'm off to bed. The other half wants to cuddle up to me.... Ahhh 

See you all tomorrow.

Goodnight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Who knows, anyway I'm off now too.
> 
> Did you realise your last post had no smilies!!!???
> 
> You feeling okay?
> 
> Anyway I hope you get some shut eye tonight. catch you all laters.



Hahaha sooooo? do I use smilies alot then?  I havent realised that i did.

I'm fine thought thanks honey, sleep deprivation kicking in maybe. 

Sleep well , catch up with you tomorrow . take care  ( theres 4 for you)


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> What did you see..? Let me guess... Harry Potter?
> 
> I'm off to bed. The other half wants to cuddle up to me.... Ahhh
> 
> See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight.



Night Tez , see you tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all, just back from the cinema



Hi Allison , you ok honey? was it good , I'm desperate to see it !!!


----------



## katie

I feel a bit better now thankS twin 

how are you tonight? Ive already had a nap on the sofa and im still VERY tired so hoping to get some sleep later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I feel a bit better now thank twin
> 
> how are you tonight? Ive already had a nap on the sofa and im still VERY tired so hoping to get some sleep later.



Ah I'm glad you are feeling abit better now Twin  Yeah I'm fine , Ive got some banging tunes blaring through my headphones atm  I'm a little tired aswell , I might try and sleep a little later.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah I'm glad you are feeling abit better now Twin Yeah I'm fine , Ive got some banging tunes blaring through my headphones atm I'm a little tired aswell , I might try and sleep a little later.



Hehe cool, thats what I like to hear, music is the best. Hope you manage to get some sleep later 

Ooh im going to download mean girls!!


----------



## angel30eyes

Was awesome, lot cut out but it was 2 n a half hours long but well worth the crowds to see it, our local cinema which is not like the big odeon's n the like is normally empty but tojnight it was packed, how you girls doing tonight? Tired by the sounds of it


----------



## katie

angel30eyes said:


> Was awesome, lot cut out but it was 2 n a half hours long but well worth the crowds to see it, our local cinema which is not like the big odeon's n the like is normally empty but tojnight it was packed, how you girls doing tonight? Tired by the sounds of it



sounds good, think i might go to see it too  Glad you enjoyed it.

Not too bad thanks, but yeah very tired


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Was awesome, lot cut out but it was 2 n a half hours long but well worth the crowds to see it, our local cinema which is not like the big odeon's n the like is normally empty but tojnight it was packed, how you girls doing tonight? Tired by the sounds of it



Yes a little tired but I am always tired in the evening but I can never sleep   I'm so looking forward to seeing it , its a shame when they cut so much out , grrrr


----------



## angel30eyes

I think the next one is so big they are doing it in 2 parts, it was good n very funny, all the characters coming together, have you read the books? Have you tried much to help you sleep at night other than pills?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I think the next one is so big they are doing it in 2 parts, it was good n very funny, all the characters coming together, have you read the books? Have you tried much to help you sleep at night other than pills?



Ive tried all sorts even massages and yoga ,  nothing works maybe I'll try sex and see if that works  yeah Ive got all the books and Ive read all the twilight books too  Awesome , and Robert Pattinson can bite me anytime lol


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive tried all sorts even massages and yoga ,  nothing works maybe I'll try sex and see if that works  yeah Ive got all the books and Ive read all the twilight books too  Awesome , and Robert Pattinson can bite me anytime lol



Ok well as for sex can't help you on that one babe, yes love the books, yes love Twilight, can't wait for New Moon n yes Robert Pattinson can bite me n anything else he deems fit to lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Ok well as for sex can't help you on that one babe, yes love the books, yes love Twilight, can't wait for New Moon n yes Robert Pattinson can bite me n anything else he deems fit to lol



Haha yes ditto , although the brothers from Supernatural would help me sleep Im sure lol


----------



## angel30eyes

I must admit omne of them is very saucy, don't watch it often enough though, I find horlicks always helps me sleep huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I must admit omne of them is very saucy, don't watch it often enough though, I find horlicks always helps me sleep huni



Hahaha funny that women say try Horlicks , men say sex !!


----------



## angel30eyes

Well sex does work but I think its been so long for me i've forgotten what it is so could only offer horlicks advice lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Well sex does work but I think its been so long for me i've forgotten what it is so could only offer horlicks advice lol x



Haha yeah me too honey ! I think I'm a v***** again 

think it will be Horlicks and a dose of Insulin for me then  , and a good book.


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha yeah me too honey ! I think I'm a v***** again
> 
> think it will be Horlicks and a dose of Insulin for me then  , and a good book.



Lmao oh huni your so sweet, well horlicks works for me, reading too unless its a real good un and then I stay up reading all night lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Lmao oh huni your so sweet, well horlicks works for me, reading too unless its a real good un and then I stay up reading all night lol



Hahaha yeah I'm Tapped lol ,  Yes I'm a total geek for books I love them !! I love to sit up and read a good book , I'm terrible though and cant put it down until its finished .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Goodnight Girls , catch you later , I have a film to watch . Sleep well Twin ! night Allison xxx take care both xx


----------



## katie

Goodnight twin! I'm watching Mean Girls  It's so good.  Enjoy your film! xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Goodnight twin! I'm watching Mean Girls  It's so good.  Enjoy your film! xxx



I'm still awake Twin  I havent been to bed yet , I just not tired 

I hope you have managed to get some sleep Twin


----------



## insulinaddict09

Grrrrr Morning Everyone  I'm still awake 

I hope you are all ok today


----------



## Steff

hv gd day all


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hv gd day all



Hello Steffi , you too honey  Take care


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Addict, Steff and the gang.

Another day off work..  No overtime today.

BG 5.2... So must be over the cold now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning Addict, Steff and the gang.
> 
> Another day off work..  No overtime today.
> 
> BG 5.2... So must be over the cold now.



Morning Tez glad to hear you are over your cold  Good bloods as well !!

Well done. So no work  , time to get the jukebox warmed up with some

banging tunes then  Is you're o/h working ?


----------



## runner

Mormimg all - hope today's a better day for you Katie.  Those numbers were great with that food Tez - obviously doing something right!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning addict and runner.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Tez glad to hear you are over your cold  Good bloods as well !!
> 
> Well done. So no work  , time to get the jukebox warmed up with some
> 
> banging tunes then  Is you're o/h working ?



The other half is working today. Started at 7am poor thing.

Yep, it's already on and I've got 'Shy Boy' ny Bananarama on at the mo. Next on is 'What is Love?' by Howard Jones and after that 'I Want Candy' by Bow Wow Wow...

The next door neighbour goes to work at 9 on the dot so I'll crank up the volume then!!



runner said:


> Mormimg all - hope today's a better day for you Katie.  Those numbers were great with that food Tez - obviously doing something right!


Thanks runner. We *walked* to the cinema and back via the pub. I was a good boy and had diet coke and the other half was very thoughtful and sneaked a vodka in it to reduce my glucose level ha ha!


----------



## Tezzz

Just thought about 'I want candy' playing on the jukebox...

What other 'diabetic' songs are there there I could get for the jukebox??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Tez , some old classic tunes there  Yeah go for it ,if the neighbours are out then why the hell not   I've got a bit of Bohemian Rhapsody on atm 
through my headphones though , but still loud .. thats the only way to play some songs lol 

Hello Runner I hope you are well today


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Just thought about 'I want candy' playing on the jukebox...
> 
> What other 'diabetic' songs are there there I could get for the jukebox??



What about Sugar Sugar by the archies I think?  that would be a bloody classic lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANtMdzOFIVQ


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> What about Sugar Sugar by the archies I think?  that would be a bloody classic lol



That's a good one addict. I like it. Perhaps I could start a thread on that one. If we (members of this forum) had a meet we could all have these songs on in the background ha ha!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> That's a good one addict. I like it. Perhaps I could start a thread on that one. If we (members of this forum) had a meet we could all have these songs on in the background ha ha!



HAHA YEAH TEZ DO A THREAD !! I LOVE STUFF LIKE THIS


----------



## runner

insulinaddict09 said:


> What about Sugar Sugar by the archies I think?  that would be a bloody classic lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANtMdzOFIVQ



Ha ha - nice one.  Yeah you could start a thread on that!  I'm fine  - you sound in good spirits too!

Tez, you tasted good spirits last night - so thoughtful of your OH.  LOL.


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Ha ha - nice one.  Yeah you could start a thread on that!  I'm fine  - you sound in good spirits too!
> 
> Tez, you tasted good spirits last night - so thoughtful of your OH.  LOL.



Yes I'm well today and in a brilliant mood  I'm glad to hear you are well 

today too  I think you need to start a thread on this for fun Tez ,


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> Ha ha - nice one.  Yeah you could start a thread on that!  I'm fine  - you sound in good spirits too!
> 
> Tez, you tasted good spirits last night - so thoughtful of your OH.  LOL.



Thanks. I love the other half to bits and I'm going to propose that we 'hitched' soon. What am I letting my self in to. Who cares. I'm going to the shopping centre later to look at wedding rings.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Thanks. I love the other half to bits and I'm going to propose that we 'hitched' soon. What am I letting my self in to. Who cares. I'm going to the shopping centre later to look at wedding rings.



Awwww Tez !!! thats sooo lovely  Woooo congratulations !!  can we 

all come to the wedding


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awwww Tez !!! thats sooo lovely  Woooo congratulations !!  can we
> 
> all come to the wedding



Yes if you want. The food at the reception will be low carb....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Just thought about 'I want candy' playing on the jukebox...
> 
> What other 'diabetic' songs are there there I could get for the jukebox??



Hehehe Ive got another one Tez : Candy Shop by 50 Cent 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5aN6tGLURA


----------



## Tezzz

I started the music for diabetics thread in Off The Subject addict.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Ive got another one Tez : Candy Shop by 50 Cent
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5aN6tGLURA



That's a good one. I've started the music thread going so perhaps you could put that suggestion in it for me...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes if you want. The food at the reception will be low carb....



Woo yeah I'd love to !! , I think its lovely that people still want to be commited to eachother , especially in this day and age. 
Low Carb food eh ? nice lol


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Thanks. I love the other half to bits and I'm going to propose that we 'hitched' soon. What am I letting my self in to. Who cares. I'm going to the shopping centre later to look at wedding rings.



Go for it Tez, congrats.

I'll have a think about the music thread in a bit.

Maybe we can compose the music list for your big day??

Morning others, Addict Runner Steff and lurkers, weathers smashing hear, another hottie!!


----------



## angel30eyes

Morning all, just back form school run n the sun is beaming, love it


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Ross , Allison , both well today I hope  I'm thinking of some banging tunes atm


----------



## angel30eyes

OMG I am getting old,  am listening to the box on tv as usual and a Sean Paul song came on and I honestly cannot understand a word he is singing, now is it because I am getting old or that he is singing his words so fast no bugger can understand him?? HELP I FEEL OLD Lmao


----------



## rossi_mac

Did you used to enjoy Russ Abbott?? 

Now he chatted fast!

I'll never forget seeing him walking along the strand once uptown, never approached him but thought wow!


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Thanks. I love the other half to bits and I'm going to propose that we 'hitched' soon. What am I letting my self in to. Who cares. I'm going to the shopping centre later to look at wedding rings.



Tez that's lovely - seize the moment!


----------



## katie

Wow that's great news Tez


----------



## Steff

great news tez hope o/h is overjoyed to


----------



## katie

Hey steff, how are you today? xx


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Hey steff, how are you today? xx



*im here so im still surviving  how are things with you katie?*


----------



## katie

well that's good  Things are better thanks, I felt shit yesterday but so far today is going ok


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> well that's good  Things are better thanks, I felt shit yesterday but so far today is going ok



*glad to hear that hun, i will be bk to myself before long if im not i might just elope *

*p.s i dnt mean glad to hear that you felt shit *


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> *glad to hear that hun, i will be bk to myself before long if im not i might just elope *
> 
> *p.s i dnt mean glad to hear that you felt shit *



hehe thanks.

aww I hope you get back to your usual self soon, we miss seeing you on here every day!

I'm doing the eloping thing, hope it works


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hehe thanks.
> 
> aww I hope you get back to your usual self soon, we miss seeing you on here every day!
> 
> I'm doing the eloping thing, hope it works



*well if i did elope the house would go to rack n ruins and god knows what these 2 would live on ha*


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Steff.

Glad you're feeling better. 

Going to propose on the first day of our summer holiday. Will be having a small 'do' at the pub.


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> *well if i did elope the house would go to rack n ruins and god knows what these 2 would live on ha*



lol, maybe you should elope for a few weeks and see if they survive on their own 

Right, I have to go and clean a nightclub again so that I can afford to elope!

Speak to you later hun xx

PS. loving the colour!


----------



## Steff

*thanks lol
catch you laters x*


----------



## rossi_mac

nice bold colours today steff!! Hope you're good, and the others.

Grrr I hate buying houses, why is it such an arse!!! I'm tempted to just get a caravan and be a gypo!

Hey Tez i hope your O/H doesn't come on here they might find out early!!??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> nice bold colours today steff!! Hope you're good, and the others.
> 
> Grrr I hate buying houses, why is it such an arse!!! I'm tempted to just get a caravan and be a gypo!
> 
> Hey Tez i hope your O/H doesn't come on here they might find out early!!??



*lol@gypo rossi lolol made me chuckle out loud, proving to be a pain is it ?@ buying house*


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah just all this waiting around, never knowing if anything is going to happen. We're now chasing a new one! (well not new at all a run down thirties cottage!) and it's being sold through solicitors, so grrr, still - do some sums tonight and should find out tomorrow if it's ours or not! But I've heard it's down to 3 people, so the odds ain't bad!

You been up to much lately? Still keeping the kitchens in order?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> yeah just all this waiting around, never knowing if anything is going to happen. We're now chasing a new one! (well not new at all a run down thirties cottage!) and it's being sold through solicitors, so grrr, still - do some sums tonight and should find out tomorrow if it's ours or not! But I've heard it's down to 3 people, so the odds ain't bad!
> 
> You been up to much lately? Still keeping the kitchens in order?



*fingers crossed for you rossi, no work for the forseeable for me in afraid, so if the kitchen going to the dogs i aint to blame LOL*


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> *fingers crossed for you rossi, no work for the forseeable for me in afraid, so if the kitchen going to the dogs i aint to blame LOL*



Sorry to hear that Steff, hope you're doing alwite tho.

Cheers, I'm crossing everything!! Might be in the mood for celebrating tomorrow, or drowning my sorrows, either way it's a drink but it's such a fine line ain't it!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry to hear that Steff, hope you're doing alwite tho.
> 
> Cheers, I'm crossing everything!! Might be in the mood for celebrating tomorrow, or drowning my sorrows, either way it's a drink but it's such a fine line ain't it!



*sure is i dnt drink either occasions if its good news i spend if its bad news i spend HIS money *


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> *sure is i dnt drink either occasions if its good news i spend if its bad news i spend HIS money *



thats cool, you shop I drink, which is a form of shopping??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> thats cool, you shop I drink, which is a form of shopping??



*ohh aye in his case it is i aint bought his beer for years lol, both are damaging but he excels in both fields drinking and spending *


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening everyone , all well and happy i hope   its bloody moody weather here again , grrr ive been wet all day !!  
Hey ive made sure i used smilies !! haha  I hope you havent been to hard at it today Ross. you been stuck in the office all day?


----------



## sasha1

Helllloooooo people....

How are we all doing today???

Heidi


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Helllloooooo people....
> 
> How are we all doing today???
> 
> Heidi


Hi Heidi,

Doing well. Been fixing the electrics for the young man in the flat below me. I weakened and had *a* chocolate hob nob with the cup of tea he made. 

Have these youngsters not heard of how to make a proper brew in a tea pot with real tea leaves? I don't know what the world is coming to these days.... 

I suppose I had better go and rescue the other half from the pub...


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> Doing well. Been fixing the electrics for the young man in the flat below me. I weakened and had *a* chocolate hob nob with the cup of tea he made.
> 
> Have these youngsters not heard of how to make a proper brew in a tea pot with real tea leaves? I don't know what the world is coming to these days....



Hi Tez,

Glad you ok..are you feeling better.
oooo..chocolate hob nobs...havent had one of them for ages....great for dunking in tea.
I still use a tea pot...not leaves though....my elderly neighbour gave me one..bless....and a china cup as well....

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello all anyone about ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello all anyone about ?




Hi Hun...

How you doing??...I'm about...

Heidi


----------



## Steff

*hi all x

hi AM is my inbox full?*


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> How you doing??...I'm about...
> 
> Heidi




hello honey , ive not seen you for a few days are you ok? 


haha soz Steffi i wrote you a pm out and my box was full and i had to delete 

some and i lost that as well grrrrrr anyway you know i luv ya


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> *hi all x
> 
> hi AM is my inbox full?*



Hi Steff

How's you hun??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello honey , ive not seen you for a few days are you ok?
> 
> 
> haha soz Steffi i wrote you a pm out and my box was full and i had to delete
> 
> some and i lost that as well grrrrrr anyway you know i luv ya




Hi Hun

Yeah I ok...head battered...lol...just wi Nath's ridiculous amounts of hypo's..

How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

*yes heidi im k , you *?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *yes heidi im k , you *?



Oi !! I just spoke to you


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> *yes heidi im k , you *?




Hi Hun...

I'm good ta....apart from stressing about Nath.....not only that got 7 weeks of hols....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

*gosh 7 weeks thats longer then wat mine got lol , have you any hols planned?*


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bye All  , Catch you later Twin  i think we both need some sleep tonight though.


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> *gosh 7 weeks thats longer then wat mine got lol , have you any hols planned?*



Hi Hun..

Not really...just a few days out planned and that...to be honest..ant really afford a holiday this year...but we do plenty of other stuff or try to..But with Nath been a teenager hanging out wi mam is not cool....hahahahaha
They always seem to get loads of time off school down here.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all,

Oh to have 7 weeks off work right now!!! Those kids don't know how lucky they are!!!


----------



## Steff

*evening rossi u ok *


----------



## katie

Evening all, How is everyone?

*NEWSFLASH: It is raining and very grey in Bournemouth*

It was sunny earlier though , I was caught out in the rain wearing shorts


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Evening all, How is everyone?
> 
> *NEWSFLASH: It is raining and very grey in Bournemouth*
> 
> It was sunny earlier though , I was caught out in the rain wearing shorts



*dam my colour is catching ha it is very bad here my dad has stocked up on sandbags and i told him to hire a boat fs it is yukk*


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oi !! I just spoke to you



*hellooooooooo AM i am catching on to you lol i did not see 2 comms off you or 1 off heidi, i assumed it was my box that was overloaded ha*


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> Not really...just a few days out planned and that...to be honest..ant really afford a holiday this year...but we do plenty of other stuff or try to..But with Nath been a teenager hanging out wi mam is not cool....hahahahaha
> They always seem to get loads of time off school down here.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*same here @ not affording hol , we might have weekends away maybe x best we can do th is year im afraid*


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> *evening rossi u ok *



Not bad getting myself a drink so will be much better in 5 mins



katie said:


> Evening all, How is everyone?
> 
> *NEWSFLASH: It is raining and very grey in Bournemouth*
> 
> It was sunny earlier though , I was caught out in the rain wearing shorts



Katie!! Surely not rain with you?? Well we certainly have a bucket being dumped on us currently here! Cat came running  in looking like a drowned rat!

Evening to the rest of the massive


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Not bad getting myself a drink so will be much better



*lol nice 1 xx

bk laters*


----------



## rossi_mac

Better now, might get  a top up mind. But me eyes are burning up again, might have to test!! I'll be blind by the time I'm 40!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> *dam my colour is catching ha it is very bad here my dad has stocked up on sandbags and i told him to hire a boat fs it is yukk*



lol yeah sorry, should have chosen a different colour 

Wow sounds bad  does it flood alot there?




rossi_mac said:


> Katie!! Surely not rain with you?? Well we certainly have a bucket being dumped on us currently here! Cat came running  in looking like a drowned rat!
> 
> Evening to the rest of the massive



yeah who would believe it?? rain in bournemouth

My cat goes out in the rain, i think he is the only cat in the world that doesnt mind getting wet!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yeah who would believe it?? rain in bournemouth
> My cat goes out in the rain, i think he is the only cat in the world that doesnt mind getting wet!



Well he obviously gets so much sun down in sunny B that he needs the rain to hydrate at every opportunity??


----------



## katie

haha good theory, that must be it!!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> lol yeah sorry, should have chosen a different colour
> 
> Wow sounds bad  does it flood alot there?
> 
> 
> 
> !



*well at the mo it is thundering and lightning very bad, ohh not really we dnt but im quite near loads of grass so it builds up if we get alot of rain in 1 hit *


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Everyone


----------



## katie

Ahh i see. the roads round here get flooded pretty badly, but not our garden thank god.  Im glad there's no thunder here- im scared of it haha


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Everyone



evening twin! x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> evening twin! x



You okies tonight Twin ? , enjoy Mean Girls lastnight did you hehehe 

I've still not watched my film , grr I cba lastnight  in the end  , I think I 

might dig Mean Girls out , thats a classic film lol.


----------



## Steff

*god its dreadful lol been on since about 8.15 none stop, its setting car alarms off grr*


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Everyone



good evening AM xx


----------



## Steff

*night all xx*


----------



## katie

Goodnight Steff xx



insulinaddict09 said:


> You okies tonight Twin ? , enjoy Mean Girls lastnight did you hehehe
> 
> I've still not watched my film , grr I cba lastnight  in the end  , I think I
> 
> might dig Mean Girls out , thats a classic film lol.




Hey, Yeah I'm ok thanks  Yes Mean Girls was amazing  it didnt finish til nearly 4am, oops lol.

What film were you going to watch?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Goodnight Steff xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Yeah I'm ok thanks  Yes Mean Girls was amazing  it didnt finish til nearly 4am, oops lol.
> 
> What film were you going to watch?



Night Steffi !!xxx take care 

oh its called step brothers , its a comedy , i cba in the end though and stayed on messenger all bloody night again


----------



## katie

another great quote from Mean Girls is when Janis is like "God! I am so sorry Regina. Really, I don't know why I did this. I guess it's probably because I've got a big LESBIAN crush on you! Suck on THAT!"

haha so funny
---------

Oh yeah think i know the film you mean. tut tut, hope u are going to sleep tonight missy lol.  i need to because im up at 6.30 again


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> another great quote from Mean Girls is when Janis is like "God! I am so sorry Regina. Really, I don't know why I did this. I guess it's probably because I've got a big LESBIAN crush on you! Suck on THAT!"
> 
> haha so funny
> ---------
> 
> Oh yeah think i know the film you mean. tut tut, hope u are going to sleep tonight missy lol.  i need to because im up at 6.30 again



 Hahaha yeah ,, i love that flim so much !! i need to watch it again .

yeah twin go to bed !!!!!!  im going to bed tonight too , at some point lol


----------



## katie

haha I will go in a few minutes


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha I will go in a few minutes



Yeah me too I think , im quite tired tonight and might try and see if I can get a few hours .


----------



## katie

woo yay, go for it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> woo yay, go for it



Night Twin , im going to bed now  you should log off and try to sleep too as you are up early in the moring ( well a few hours ) catch you tomorrow . night , take care x


----------



## katie

Hehe just going... soon. goodnight, hope you get a good amount of sleep  catch you later xx


----------



## Steff

*good morning  all xxxx*


----------



## insulinaddict09

morning all , hope everyone is ok today  moody weather here again


----------



## Steff

morning AM same here rained tilla bout 4 x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning AM same here rained tilla bout 4 x



Hellooooooo Steffi im thinking of diabetic themed songs lol , hehehe im so sad


----------



## Steff

*lolol yes it is very addictive i was same yesterday lol

right im away will be bk after 11 tc xxx*


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *lolol yes it is very addictive i was same yesterday lol
> 
> right im away will be bk after 11 tc xxx*



haha okies take care see you later


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, hey quiet night here? I was up at 5am but no one was around!!

Off to put my script in but I couldn't find  anywhere to put beer on it so I've stuck to test strips & insulin!

Weather looks interesting today! 

See yous all around

PS The weekend's nearly here !!! Wooo Hoooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, hey quiet night here? I was up at 5am but no one was around!!
> 
> Off to put my script in but I couldn't find  anywhere to put beer on it so I've stuck to test strips & insulin!
> 
> Weather looks interesting today!
> 
> See yous all around
> 
> PS The weekend's nearly here !!! Wooo Hoooo



Hellooooo , yeah i think both myself and Twin went to our beds at a resonable time lol  Moody weather here again ... everything wet again .
haha yeah i was going to vodka on my script but they seem to have enough problem putting test strips on there atm grrr Yay weekend is nearly here !!! dont you work too hard today though Ross hehe , I'll be thinking of you hard at it today


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah I popped it in and saw my GP in passing! She looked a bit confused kind of like she should know me but not too sure! I just smiled and nodded, last time I saw her she was confused that I might have D and just sent me to see Wendy at the hospital!!

Right better start my hard work!


----------



## Steff

*good morning again, hope all is well in the land of DUK xx*


----------



## katie

Morning all xx



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo , yeah i think both myself and Twin went to our beds at a resonable time lol  Moody weather here again ... everything wet again .
> haha yeah i was going to vodka on my script but they seem to have enough problem putting test strips on there atm grrr Yay weekend is nearly here !!! dont you work too hard today though Ross hehe , I'll be thinking of you hard at it today



Hey Twin,

I'm afraid I didnt exactly get that much sleep (if you look in the low carbers thread you will see ) Glad you got some though 

The weather is pretty crap here too, but isnt raining at the moment.  Up to anything exciting this weekend?? I'm not  Maybe I'll suggest to someone that we should see Harry Potter lol.


----------



## Steff

hey katie xx


----------



## katie

Hi steff, how are you today? xx


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Hi steff, how are you today? xx



*im good thanks , u up2 much 2day *


----------



## katie

Just work, im skiving off a bit to come on here obviously 

have you got work today? x


----------



## Steff

*nope no work for me for abit now a few things gone on so im off til 27th , so guess i ll pile the weight on and get lazy haha x*


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> *nope no work for me for abit now a few things gone on so im off til 27th , so guess i ll pile the weight on and get lazy haha x*



lol yeah thats what I do with my time off  Well I hope you get to relax a bit whilst you aren't working  I have to go and actually do some work now  Catch you later  xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Today is going soooooo slow!! I can barely keep my eyes open! Hmm I thought I slept last night!?

Anyways hope you are all happy people and no ones got too wet today, or is too bored stuck at a desk with nothing to perk them up.

Grr when will the solicitor ring?? tuesday probably!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello everyone  ,  all ok today?? still moody weather today   Grrrr im having a feast later for my tea ... hehehe takeaway for me , post hypo


----------



## rossi_mac

Woo hoo 

They gave me 400 strips!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooooooo Everyone  All good I hope  bouncing down here 

again grrrrr


----------



## rossi_mac

Woooooo Hooooooooo

I got the call, it's ours!!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello everyone  ,  all ok today?? still moody weather today   Grrrr im having a feast later for my tea ... hehehe takeaway for me , post hypo



OMG I really want a takeaway pizza now youve said that!!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooooooo Everyone All good I hope  bouncing down here
> 
> again grrrrr



aww no twin, bouncing around as in levels?



rossi_mac said:


> Woo hoo
> They gave me 400 strips!!!!



woo  I want that many!!



rossi_mac said:


> Woooooo Hooooooooo
> 
> I got the call, it's ours!!!!



congrats, make sure you have a few drinks tonight then


----------



## Steff

hey rossi congrats on house and strips good day all round x




hi all xx

any1 got a spare boat im trapped in we had floods galore x


----------



## katie

hi steff, lol wow thats crazy. i have one of those blow-up ones that you use in the sea - i'll send it over


----------



## rossi_mac

Thanks peeps well chuffed all round, although they did wait until 17:55 till they phoned!! I was ready for a weekend of stress!!

Hope you lot are alright Addict we're having takeaway too, curry!! 

Hope everyone's levels are good this weekend

Hmm I may have a lilo if you want steff??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Woooooo Hooooooooo
> 
> I got the call, it's ours!!!!



Great news Rossi! Congratulations!


----------



## sasha1

Hello all.....in this large extended family....

How are we all doing today??

Congrats on the house and test strips Ross

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello all.....in this large extended family
> 
> How are we all doing today??
> 
> Congrats on the house and test strips Ross
> 
> Heidi



Hello Heidi , you ok honey? hope  Nath is well

Evening twin , hope you are ok , nooo apart from a hypo earler my levels are great !!  hope yours are good too . I didnt have pizza , i had kebab , and garlic mushrooms as a side order .... i cant move now lol 

CONGRATULATIONS ROSS !!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO 
Hi Steff you okies lol?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Hun....

OOOOOOO...kebab and side order of garlic mushrooms....yyyyyuuuuuuummmmmeeeee...lol....Are you feeling better now after your hypo.

Aye me and Nath are spot on ta

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....
> 
> OOOOOOO...kebab and side order of garlic mushrooms....yyyyyuuuuuuummmmmeeeee...lol....Are you feeling better now after your hypo.
> 
> Aye me and Nath are spot on ta
> 
> Heidi



Yeah im great now thanks honey  mmm yeah my meal was lovely , i only eat the meat and lettuce out of the kebab though , not the bread , and the mushrooms were MMMMMMMM  hehe and i was only 6 when i peaked !! 
so is nath sorted for 6 weeks of gaming then lol?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , you ok honey? hope  Nath is well
> 
> Evening twin , hope you are ok , nooo apart from a hypo earler my levels are great !!  hope yours are good too . I didnt have pizza , i had kebab , and garlic mushrooms as a side order .... i cant move now lol
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ROSS !!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO
> Hi Steff you okies lol?



Cheers Addict

Just finished my curry not sure I can move much either!! Sofa boound with a beer for a bit me thinks!!

evening to the rest of the large extended family!

I'll be back!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im great now thanks honey  mmm yeah my meal was lovely , i only eat the meat and lettuce out of the kebab though , not the bread , and the mushrooms were MMMMMMMM  hehe and i was only 6 when i peaked !!
> so is nath sorted for 6 weeks of gaming then lol?




Hi Hun.....

6 weeks and 6 days of gaming....hahahaha...he well up for it...lol

Glad you feeling better..xxx

Heidi


----------



## Steff

hya yes im fine if alittle wet hehe 


bk 2moz peeps xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya yes im fine if alittle wet hehe
> 
> 
> bk 2moz peeps xxx



you going Steff?  glad you're okies


----------



## runner

Hi all - hope you're all fine.  Congrats Rossi - what a way to srat the weekend!


----------



## rossi_mac

runner said:


> Hi all - hope you're all fine.  Congrats Rossi - what a way to srat the weekend!



Cheers, now I can start convincing the wife to get those chickens!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , you ok honey? hope  Nath is well
> 
> Evening twin , hope you are ok , nooo apart from a hypo earler my levels are great !!  hope yours are good too . I didnt have pizza , i had kebab , and garlic mushrooms as a side order .... i cant move now lol
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ROSS !!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO
> Hi Steff you okies lol?



alright twinny?? How were your levels after the kebab? surely they cant still be perfect  mmm I love garlic mushrooms!

It's good to know you are eating and sleeping, woo


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, morning Steff, good to see you're not using the colours anymore! They were doing my eyes in!!
Hey how's the Ark building going?? It's nice down south today.


----------



## Steff

tut tut i will start using colour now i knw you like it so much LOL 

yes it is ok i woke to my garden looking like a swimming pool thats more work for him later x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon everyone  Alls well in Diabetes Land I hope


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone  Alls well in Diabetes Land I hope




Hi Hun...

We good up here so far.......How's you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all hows things? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooooooo Steffi you ok ? got that ark built yet honey? 

sunny here for a change today woooooo


----------



## Steff

hahahahA wernt t bad i been out with lad on bike, the garden is well n truly ruined tho i know my plants needed watering now and again but they been drowned


hows u ?xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hello all!  

Nice here too

Shakey down here!! bit a cake should sort me out in a bit.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hahahahA wernt t bad i been out with lad on bike, the garden is well n truly ruined tho i know my plants needed watering now and again but they been drowned
> 
> 
> hows u ?xx



Yeah Im great today thanks , bit of a headache though , I think thats from sleeping too deeply  , I think i had about 6 HOURS !!!!! OMG !!  I'M sure it was a semi-coma lol hehehe

Hello Tez if you stop lurking


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Nice here too
> 
> Shakey down here!! bit a cake should sort me out in a bit.



Hellooo Ross , you hypo then honey?? bang those carbs !


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all.

Well done about the house Rossi.

Please don't think I've been ignoring you all. There's a reason!

I've been keeping away from the pooter coz I'm trying to give the fags up. The other halves smoking (like a chimmey) where the pooter lives is testing my willpower to the limit.

I've only had *four* extra strong spearmints all day. 

I'm just going to check out the music for diabetics thread. See ya soon.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Ross , you hypo then honey?? bang those carbs !



Yeah popped into town got my supplies! Felt a bit wobbly, so munched some fruit pastles, pretty shakey carrying shopping home so have just had some cake!!

Blimey 6hrs!! Did you pop some pills??

Sitting here listening to cricket chilling, although maybe should be outside as weathers good!!

Comon Tez, more men needed to keep these girls in order!!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Well done about the house Rossi.
> 
> Please don't think I've been ignoring you all. There's a reason!
> 
> I've been keeping away from the pooter coz I'm trying to give the fags up. The other halves smoking (like a chimmey) where the pooter lives is testing my willpower to the limit.
> 
> I've only had *four* extra strong spearmints all day.
> 
> I'm just going to check out the music for diabetics thread. See ya soon.



Cheers Tez, the fun now starts!

No worries Tez, and good luck with kicking the 'abit!


----------



## Steff

well done AN thats good for you 



hi tez and rossi x


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi Steff...

You girls up to much today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Well done about the house Rossi.
> 
> Please don't think I've been ignoring you all. There's a reason!
> 
> I've been keeping away from the pooter coz I'm trying to give the fags up. The other halves smoking (like a chimmey) where the pooter lives is testing my willpower to the limit.
> 
> I've only had *four* extra strong spearmints all day.
> 
> I'm just going to check out the music for diabetics thread. See ya soon.



Hahaha okies Tez , we'll forgive you then  good luck with quitting smoking !! its hard but worth it in the end . Ooops I/ve gone alittle crazy in the music thread tez sorry , i do love anything like that though


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah popped into town got my supplies! Felt a bit wobbly, so munched some fruit pastles, pretty shakey carrying shopping home so have just had some cake!!
> 
> Blimey 6hrs!! Did you pop some pills??
> 
> Sitting here listening to cricket chilling, although maybe should be outside as weathers good!!
> 
> Comon Tez, more men needed to keep these girls in order!!



 hehe no pills for me honey , im quite particular about what i put in my mouth.

lastnights kebab was an exception to the rule as i ordered it while hypo 

keep an eye on those  levels ross !!


----------



## Steff

not alot rossi no im resting my legs i been on a ride this afternoon


----------



## Tezzz

There's some good titles in the music thread. 

Must visit iTunes and get them all to stick on some CDs. Great background music for the reception after me and the other half get spliced!


----------



## rossi_mac

tested when I got in 4.7 and shakey stevens !

My body ain't too great at going too low, and is good at shaking all over!! It uaed to be quite funny if it's due to the booze but not anymore !!

hey thats good about 6hrs then, are you cured? what did it for you?

Hey OCD girl how many tunes are you gonna put up on that thread?? 

Runner - wife says no to Chickens! But I'll work on her!


----------



## Steff

bk in bit guys guna go n sort me poor garden oot xxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> not alot rossi no im resting my legs i been on a ride this afternoon



horse back??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> bk in bit guys guna go n sort me poor garden oot xxxxx



okies Steff catch you later , tc xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> There's some good titles in the music thread.
> 
> Must visit iTunes and get them all to stick on some CDs. Great background music for the reception after me and the other half get spliced!



Hahaha I've not finished yet I'm still thinking , 

Have you asked your O/h yet then Tez ???????


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> horse back??



no  bare back


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> no  bare back



Hmm Steff, where's this going??

Hope you enjoyed your ride anyhow.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha I've not finished yet I'm still thinking ,
> 
> Have you asked your O/h yet then Tez ???????



You keep thinking addict. Haven't asked yet, not found a ring I like yet.



rossi_mac said:


> Hmm Steff, where's this going??
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your ride anyhow.



Hopefully it was a horse without a saddle.

I used to love going for a hack. Via a pub. And at the age of 14 too... I can tell you the story about getting lost if anyone's interested.


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I'm off to church.  See ya peeps later.


----------



## rossi_mac

Enjoy it Tez.

Hmm not sure if you mean the pub, or a real church, either way enjoy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Right, I'm off to church.  See ya peeps later.



Hehehehe yeah Tez thats my kind of Church , full of Spirits you can drink 

Catch you later ! have a few for me !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> alright twinny?? How were your levels after the kebab? surely they cant still be perfect  mmm I love garlic mushrooms!
> 
> It's good to know you are eating and sleeping, woo



Hi Twin , yeah i was fine after my takeaway actually  in fact by 10/11pm i was quite low and had to have some supper !! OMG  all good today so far too. Hope you are good today ?  I cant believe I slept so long either , I think once I was asleep my body just took what sleep it could get , I did wake with a bloody headache tho and I was late with my morning Levemir grrrr catch you later Twin , tc xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> You keep thinking addict. Haven't asked yet, not found a ring I like yet.



 Good Luck with that !! , I hope you find a nice one soon so you can ask , 

have you been together long ? you do sound as if you are very dedicated to 

eachother and thats lovely ! your o/h is very lucky  OOoooh I hope you'll 

still have a wedding cake ! not Low Carb but sod it for a special occassion


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon/early evening crew

Feeling much better now, up to 5's, optimum working levels!!

Hey addict have you managed to see a dsn yet, to sort out your basal etc?? I know you seem to being doing much better but still worth it.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening troops,

Film4 9pm Team America: World Police

Been wanting to watch this film for ages!!!

Can anyone else recommend it? 

Catch you all later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening troops,
> 
> Film4 9pm Team America: World Police
> 
> Been wanting to watch this film for ages!!!
> 
> Can anyone else recommend it?
> 
> Catch you all later.



Team America , is that the puppets one ? if so I have it but not watched it


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah puppets from the makers of south park.

Give it a go yourself.

Mind you you might not know where your telly is!!

Hey Addict how's your brute going??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yeah puppets from the makers of south park.
> 
> Give it a go yourself.
> 
> Mind you you might not know where your telly is!!
> 
> Hey Addict how's your brute going??



haha yeah i might give it a go , isnt it rude though? im sure someone told me it was . hehe yeah its a big tv so i know where it is , its the thing on the wall with the dust on lol 
ummm ive sort of not fought my brute for over a week tbh  im level 6 i think ,but she p***** me off , shes such a pussy and keeps getting beaten grrrr


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha yeah i might give it a go , isnt it rude though? im sure someone told me it was . hehe yeah its a big tv so i know where it is , its the thing on the wall with the dust on lol
> ummm ive sort of not fought my brute for over a week tbh  im level 6 i think ,but she p***** me off , shes such a pussy and keeps getting beaten grrrr



Yeah  wreckon it is a bit rude if it's by the people who do South Park!

I'm looking forward to it, may get the beer from the fridge and get stuck in.

A wall mounted TV!! very groovy! 

Hey I'm sure she's not a pussy stick with her, get her out every day, a bit of practise and I bet she could be a real tigress!!


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening all...

Hows peeps doing in this extended family....

Heidi
x


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening all...
> 
> Hows peeps doing in this extended family....
> 
> Heidi
> x



evening back Heidi,

good thanks about to settle down for a film with a beer or two.

Today's been strange feels like sunday! and I've got tomorrow before monday starts! Woo Hooo

Hope you're all good too


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah  wreckon it is a bit rude if it's by the people who do South Park!
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, may get the beer from the fridge and get stuck in.
> 
> A wall mounted TV!! very groovy!
> 
> Hey I'm sure she's not a pussy stick with her, get her out every day, a bit of practise and I bet she could be a real tigress!!



Well I might see how she goes then , i'll see if she want to play later im sure she can sort out another brute today lol , i might give yours a try


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening all...
> 
> Hows peeps doing in this extended family....
> 
> Heidi
> x



Helloooooo Heidi  hey im sure you have a twin talking to me on msn  hehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo Heidi  hey im sure you have a twin talking to me on msn  hehe




Hahahahaha...I've just popped on here for a mo...see whats happening...lol

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> evening back Heidi,
> 
> good thanks about to settle down for a film with a beer or two.
> 
> Today's been strange feels like sunday! and I've got tomorrow before monday starts! Woo Hooo
> 
> Hope you're all good too





Hi Ross...

Yeah we good up here, thanks...glad you ok

Funny you should say that...I keep thinking it sunday as well...lol

Enjoy the beers and film

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahaha...I've just popped on here for a mo...see whats happening...lol
> 
> Heidi
> x



 Hehehe I'm just kidding I'm in a few convos at the moment anyway honey ,
Oi stay out of the music thread !! you keep getting the ones I think of !


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehehehehe......Soz hun....will let you catch up on the music thread.....lol.....

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Enjoy it Tez.
> 
> Hmm not sure if you mean the pub, or a real church, either way enjoy!



It's a real church. You know, God flavour. 

Then I nipped into the pub for a little half....

Religion is thirsty work....


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehehehe......Soz hun....will let you catch up on the music thread.....lol.....
> 
> Heidi
> x



Ha aha its ok honey you go for it ! we can take over the thread between us


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> It's a real church. You know, God flavour.
> 
> Then I nipped into the pub for a little half....
> 
> Religion is thirsty work....



Oh sorry Tez , I was only joking  So what religion are you if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Luck with that !! , I hope you find a nice one soon so you can ask ,
> 
> have you been together long ? you do sound as if you are very dedicated to
> 
> eachother and thats lovely ! your o/h is very lucky  OOoooh I hope you'll
> 
> still have a wedding cake ! not Low Carb but sod it for a special occassion



It's been over a year now addict.

We'll be having a little do for the proposal and then we'll be saving up for getting spliced sometime next summer.

The cake will be 'full carb'! The rest of the nibbles low carb.


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> It's a real church. You know, God flavour.
> 
> Then I nipped into the pub for a little half....
> 
> Religion is thirsty work....




Hi Tez,

How you doing...Hope you enjoyed your little half...

Heidi


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh sorry Tez , I was only joking  So what religion are you if you dont mind me asking ?



Christian.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha aha its ok honey you go for it ! we can take over the thread between us




Hahahhahaha...thats a great idea hun.....

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tez,
> 
> How you doing...Hope you enjoyed your little half...
> 
> Heidi



I did. Time was spent constructively - scheming for the proposal which is still a surprise.


----------



## Tezzz

Just a thought, if I went onto iTunes to get all the songs suggested in the music thread, I'd have to live off gruel for a week


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Christian.



Hey fair play to you , I'm a Catholic , but I dont practise


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> I did. Time was spent constructively - scheming for the proposal which is still a surprise.




Awwww...thats brilliant....congratulations...ooo I love a good wedding..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Just a thought, if I went onto iTunes to get all the songs suggested in the music thread, I'd have to live off gruel for a week



Opps sorry Tez !! hey I did link all my songs up though !! just copy the links and save them to your laptop then you have an awsome playlist


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I did. Time was spent constructively - scheming for the proposal which is still a surprise.



OOh good luck though ! you have to tell us all about it when youve done it

by the way whats your other halfs name ? you always say other half ! 

heheh im so nosey  sorry


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , yeah i was fine after my takeaway actually  in fact by 10/11pm i was quite low and had to have some supper !! OMG  all good today so far too. Hope you are good today ?  I cant believe I slept so long either , I think once I was asleep my body just took what sleep it could get , I did wake with a bloody headache tho and I was late with my morning Levemir grrrr catch you later Twin , tc xx



Hi twin.  I replied to this in the low carbers thread, we have to keep my favourite thread alive lol!

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi twin.  I replied to this in the low carbers thread, we have to keep my favourite thread alive lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today xx




haha okies Twin im with you on that one


----------



## Tezzz

I must log out. Other half wonders what I'm typing. See ya tomozz.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I must log out. Other half wonders what I'm typing. See ya tomozz.



Night Tez , take care  see you tomorrow x


----------



## rossi_mac

Great film!!!!

Not sure what was the best bit the puppet sex scenes, puppet getting pissed throwing up loads, or the speach about d****, p*****, and a**h****, and who f**** who!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> It's a real church. You know, God flavour.
> 
> Then I nipped into the pub for a little half....
> 
> Religion is thirsty work....



Hey Tez, hope the planning goes well, but does the other half know about the little half?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Great film!!!!
> 
> Not sure what was the best bit the puppet sex scenes, puppet getting pissed throwing up loads, or the speach about d****, p*****, and a**h****, and who f**** who!!!





Ha yeah its the same film Ive got , I've never botherd to watch it ,hmm I'm not sure I will bother if its like that


----------



## katie

my god, what film is this?! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> my god, what film is this?! lol



That Team America film , with the puppets in it .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> That Team America film , with the puppets in it .



oh haha, it's reeaaally funny, you should watch it AM


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh haha, it's reeaaally funny, you should watch it AM



OH I MIGHT DO LATER THEN IF I CANT SLEEP 
OOPS CAPS SOZ


----------



## katie

lol.

Spottswoode: Remember, there is no "I" in "Team America".
Intelligence: [pause] Yes, there is. 

Kim Jong Il: I'm so Ronery / So ronery / So ronery and sadry arone / There's no one / Just me onry / Sitting on my rittle throne / I work rearry hard and make up get prans / but, nobody listens, no one understands / Seems rike no one takes me serirousry...

Lisa: Promise me you'll never die.
Gary Johnston: You know I can't promise that.
Lisa: If you did that, I would make love to you right now.
Gary Johnston: I promise I'll never die.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol.
> 
> Spottswoode: Remember, there is no "I" in "Team America".
> Intelligence: [pause] Yes, there is.
> 
> Kim Jong Il: I'm so Ronery / So ronery / So ronery and sadry arone / There's no one / Just me onry / Sitting on my rittle throne / I work rearry hard and make up get prans / but, nobody listens, no one understands / Seems rike no one takes me serirousry...
> 
> Lisa: Promise me you'll never die.
> Gary Johnston: You know I can't promise that.
> Lisa: If you did that, I would make love to you right now.
> Gary Johnston: I promise I'll never die.





Haha you back on the film quotes again twin


----------



## katie

yeah oops! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah oops! lol



Hehehe Twin you need to sleep more  
Grrrrrr Im still wide awake though , bugger


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Twin you need to sleep more
> Grrrrrr Im still wide awake though , bugger



lol i know, ive been drinking coke all day though  and im chatting to an old friend on MSN, tut.

grr I have work tomorrow too.


----------



## katie

Goodnight AM! if you are still about, see you tomorrow no doubt x


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Tezzz

*Good Morning Sunshine*

Good morning. 

BG 6.0 (Stir fry last night) and kippers are boiling in their bag.

Well now the coast is clear...

The other half and I have planned a romantic weekend ish (Sun and Monday nights) break in Paris in September. 

The poping the question date is still a secret.


----------



## Steff

eww kippers , but sitir fry mmmm love it 


how are you tez?


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> eww kippers , but sitir fry mmmm love it
> 
> 
> how are you tez?



I like stir fry, not my first choice coz of carb intake.

Still, Kippers, yum. An acquired taste. I have them because the nurse said I had to have fish twice a week and that's the best I can do.

I'm still coughing. No fags yesterday either. Nearly 3 days now. Must get some more extra strong mints....

Other than that I'm raring to do battle with the traffic and travelling public this afternoon. Grrr. Got time to play on the pooter and watch some telly.


----------



## Steff

well done on fags thats good x


aw well i got peace unitl o/h gets up wanting brekkie lol x


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> well done on fags thats good x
> 
> 
> aw well i got peace unitl o/h gets up wanting brekkie lol x



Give the other half something nice...


----------



## Steff

i will do it will consits of four letters as usual


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> oh haha, it's reeaaally funny, you should watch it AM



Thats right it is, give it a go Addict!! Wife didn't really watch it too intently



katie said:


> lol.
> 
> Spottswoode: Remember, there is no "I" in "Team America".
> Intelligence: [pause] Yes, there is.
> 
> Kim Jong Il: I'm so Ronery / So ronery / So ronery and sadry arone / There's no one / Just me onry / Sitting on my rittle throne / I work rearry hard and make up get prans / but, nobody listens, no one understands / Seems rike no one takes me serirousry...
> 
> Lisa: Promise me you'll never die.
> Gary Johnston: You know I can't promise that.
> Lisa: If you did that, I would make love to you right now.
> Gary Johnston: I promise I'll never die.



Blimey Katie you must have a great memory or do you look them up?



steff09 said:


> good morning all x



Morning team

another lazy day planned for me!!


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> i will do it will consits of four letters as usual



Four letters.... Toast nope, fry up nope, chips nope, cereal nope.

OK I give in.


----------



## Steff

hi rossi u not up2 much then 



really tez u r shocking at guessing games


----------



## rossi_mac

nope! cricket on radio, cats beached on rug, might get the hoover out as a bit of a workout!!

Don't give up Tez, give it another go!

Is it sunny up north?


----------



## Steff

yeah sun is trying to get out rossi but been cloudy since 6 when i was up x


----------



## Steff

right im away now gonna do a few chores laters rossi and  tez 



morning AM when you come on hun hope u having a lie in xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone all well today i hope ?


----------



## Tezzz

I wish Steff would put me out of my misery and tell me what the four letter breakfast word is. 

The sun is out in Brighton. 

Oh no... that means more tourists.


----------



## Tezzz

Hmm. Gonna stick something *LOUD* on the jukebox. 

It's that or a fag. 

I'm starting to go scatty. Only two extra strong spearmints left.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hmm. Gonna stick something *LOUD* on the jukebox.
> 
> It's that or a fag.
> 
> I'm starting to go scatty. Only two extra strong spearmints left.



Hi tez , dont give in !!!   you dont need a cigarette  !! mind over matter


----------



## Gasman1975

brightontez said:


> I wish Steff would put me out of my misery and tell me what the four letter breakfast word is.
> 
> Seeing how my o/h's family comes from Geordie land, I'll put money on it being "nowt" lol or "giys" (get it yourself) lol


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi tez , dont give in !!!   you dont need a cigarette  !! mind over matter



Just put 'Giving Up Giving In' by The Three Degrees on the jukebox.

I'm going nuts. AAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Cheers Gasman. You've almost put me out of my misery.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Just put 'Giving Up Giving In' by The Three Degrees on the jukebox.
> 
> I'm going nuts. AAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!



dont give in !! do something else to take your mind off the craving !! think of your poor lungs !  have you tried the patches? they do work .


----------



## rossi_mac

Tez, stick with it pal, have a drink watch some telly, bite your nails do something but don't lit up. Please.

On a side 3.7 before lunch today and my body wasn't shaking stevens!! Maybe yesterday's long low has aclimatised my body to it?? Is that good?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Tez, stick with it pal, have a drink watch some telly, bite your nails do something but don't lit up. Please.
> 
> On a side 3.7 before lunch today and my body wasn't shaking stevens!! Maybe yesterday's long low has aclimatised my body to it?? Is that good?



UMMM NOOOOOO NOT GOOD !!  if your body get used to low levels all the time you can lose hypo awareness !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmmm, maybe the meter was a bit off and it was nearer 4's.  I'll keep a good check on myself today. 

Hmm maybe I should be tempted by something? Something moist and sweet tasting, I know a piece of cake, and get back up to  high side of "normal"!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmm, maybe the meter was a bit off and it was nearer 4's.  I'll keep a good check on myself today.
> 
> Hmm maybe I should be tempted by something? Something moist and sweet tasting, I know a piece of cake, and get back up to  high side of "normal"!!



moist and sweet tasting sounds good , but Carbs !!!???   Yeah keep an eye on those levels ! im  4 atm so I'm just checking every so often , I can be 2 and not have the hypo shakes but another time i'll be high 3's and have hypo hands lol heheh funny !


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm hope I don't get hypo unawareness! Doesn't sound good. But yeah the shakes do seem a bit random, I can even get them in high 5's some days!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm hope I don't get hypo unawareness! Doesn't sound good. But yeah the shakes do seem a bit random, I can even get them in high 5's some days!



Hehehehe I'm glad I'm not the only person who gets the hypo shakes !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81VPZ9_r2PE 

hehehe heres a song for you !!


----------



## rossi_mac

Up to 4.6 now but feeling a little light headed!

Thanks for the tune Addict, haven't listened to ac/dc for some time, not sure why not now!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Up to 4.6 now but feeling a little light headed!
> 
> Thanks for the tune Addict, haven't listened to ac/dc for some time, not sure why not now!!



hehe you're welcome . Anytime , I always think of that song when the shakes get me lol


----------



## runner

rossi_mac said:


> tested when I got in 4.7 and shakey stevens !
> 
> My body ain't too great at going too low, and is good at shaking all over!! It uaed to be quite funny if it's due to the booze but not anymore !!
> 
> hey thats good about 6hrs then, are you cured? what did it for you?
> 
> Hey OCD girl how many tunes are you gonna put up on that thread??
> 
> Runner - wife says no to Chickens! But I'll work on her!



Ha, just like my OH!  Keep trying!


----------



## rossi_mac

runner said:


> Ha, just like my OH!  Keep trying!



I will.

the main points against are who will feed when we're away, and the fact we have 2 cats!

Help me out here runner!!


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all hows thigns xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening everyone  all well i hope


----------



## Steff

all good you ok AM?

got tea on the go pizza for them and roast chicken and vedge for me


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> all good you ok AM?
> 
> got tea on the go pizza for them and roast chicken and vedge for me




hehee Ive just cooked a Chicken , but I've decided to have fish for tea afterall , I'll have Chicken salad tomorrow . Mmmm Pizza sounds good though ,what topping? I like pepperoni and Anchovie


----------



## Steff

they got pepporoni ham red onion and cheese

got to go but shall be bk after 7 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> they got pepporoni ham red onion and cheese
> 
> got to go but shall be bk after 7 xx




Okies honey , catch you later xx tc


----------



## rossi_mac

mmmmmm pizza, It's lovely but EVIL!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> mmmmmm pizza, It's lovely but EVIL!!



Yeah im with you on this one .... why are Carbs so badddddd for my sugar levels  Grrrr


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey chin up girl things are getting better for you now aren't they?? Control wise I mean.

PS Have you given up with the music thread yet??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey chin up girl things are getting better for you now aren't they?? Control wise I mean.
> 
> PS Have you given up with the music thread yet??



Ha ha noooo not yet , me and my friend Heidi have it covered lol plus I never 

give up things I enjoy , especially music


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha noooo not yet , me and my friend Heidi have it covered lol plus I never
> 
> give up things I enjoy , especially music



there's no harm in doing what you enjoy!!!

Hmm how many more can you get?

Do you always listen to tunes on youtube, never thought of it before!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> there's no harm in doing what you enjoy!!!
> 
> Hmm how many more can you get?
> 
> Do you always listen to tunes on youtube, never thought of it before!!




I can get lots more yet , ive got a few randoms which ive not put up yet.

yeah i always do what i enjoy , why the hell not , life is for living  , i'll go

out with a bang lol. 

no i have a playlist on my laptop , and also a spotifly account with about 20

playlists on , but i do mooch on youtube as well , i link the songs in case 

people dont know the song lol, hehe and because i love music


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I can get lots more yet , ive got a few randoms which ive not put up yet.
> 
> yeah i always do what i enjoy , why the hell not , life is for living  , i'll go
> 
> out with a bang lol.
> 
> no i have a playlist on my laptop , and also a spotifly account with about 20
> 
> playlists on , but i do mooch on youtube as well , i link the songs in case
> 
> people dont know the song lol, hehe and because i love music




Spotifly, I'll look into it.

Hey you ain't going anywhere just yet missy.


----------



## Steff

hi all xx


well just seeing on the news if you got swine flu and are going on hols , they wont let you at certain airports arghh goodness me

p/s Rossi that spotifly is really really good


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Steff I'll defo give it a lookin then.

No fear I ain't flying no where this year!!


----------



## Steff

nope nor me , bournemouth for me and thats as far as the purse strings will stretch


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi all xx
> 
> 
> well just seeing on the news if you got swine flu and are going on hols , they wont let you at certain airports arghh goodness me
> 
> p/s Rossi that spotifly is really really good



 yeah spotify is excellent , download it and i can send you some music links 

i have hundreds


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nope nor me , bournemouth for me and thats as far as the purse strings will stretch




oooh can i come ?? ive not been for years , and i cant be  bothered to go to 

anywhere exotic


----------



## Steff

aye hun come along we are off to poole 

u never know katie is there already cud meet up


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye hun come along we are off to poole
> 
> u never know katie is there already cud meet up



Yeah good idea ! lets go for it  Im sure Twin would be up for it aswell


----------



## Steff

yess well fron aug the 17th i be there LOL


----------



## katie

Did someone mention Bournemouth?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Did someone mention Bournemouth?



meeeeeeeeee LOL hamworthy to be more precise


----------



## katie

how come you are going to hamworthy?? I have a friend who lives there


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> how come you are going to hamworthy?? I have a friend who lives there



family there


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> family there



oh cool  hope the weather is nice when you come down!


----------



## Steff

cheers we are off ice skating


----------



## katie

Where's the ice rink?? I know there is one at the BIC but only at certain times of the year.


----------



## Steff

erm i have no idea i was told on the fone the plans im the guest hun i just sit there and do what im told lol . xx


----------



## katie

ok lol, Let me know where it is, I love ice skating  Not sure if it's the BIC because I don't think that one is there at the moment, who knows?!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> ok lol, Let me know where it is, I love ice skating  Not sure if it's the BIC because I don't think that one is there at the moment, who knows?!



all i know is you are pushed along by a penguin so im told


----------



## katie

Penguins?!?! Nope, never been to that rink  sounds odd and quite amazing, I need to go there!!


----------



## Steff

for under 12's so i wish you luck gettin in there  i will of course be watching from a distance


----------



## Steff

right nights all x catch you 2morro


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right nights all x catch you 2morro



night Steffi , catch you tomorrow


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> for under 12's so i wish you luck gettin in there  i will of course be watching from a distance



Hey, that isnt fair!! 



steff09 said:


> right nights all x catch you 2morro



Night night xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Grrrr I cant get to sleep !!


----------



## angel30eyes

Good morning peeps, anyone alive yet?


----------



## Steff

good morning all hopws thingsxx


----------



## angel30eyes

Morning Steff, how are you doing?


----------



## runner

rossi_mac said:


> I will.
> 
> the main points against are who will feed when we're away, and the fact we have 2 cats!
> 
> Help me out here runner!!



Hi y'all.  Hope you're all ok.  Rossi I posted a reply to the above, on your previous chicken thread.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning peeps. 

BG 5.7. Roast dinner last night. Easy on the tatties, bonkers on the greens and vegggies. No pud.

*AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!  *The f*$%&*g laptop hard disk bit the dust last night. 

It is soooooooooooooooooo annoying. No data lost as I always back stuff up.

Forgive me mother superior I sinned and had a whole packet of Jaffa Cakes for breakfast. It was either that or a fag. 

So how's your day gone so far?


----------



## Steff

good mornign angel hows things 


hi tez and runner x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning steff.


----------



## Steff

hiya what u up2 2day tez


----------



## Tezzz

The laptop hard disk bit the dust last night and I'm looking for a replacement.

I had to choose between an packet of Jaffa cakes or a ciggie earlier.

I feel like Yosemite Sam today.







Anyway, I have to go to work at 2pm... Grrr.

So what are you up to today steff?


----------



## Steff

nice piccie , im doing abit of spring cleaning got visitors arriving soon just putting the finishing touches to the living room


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> nice piccie , im doing abit of spring cleaning got visitors arriving soon just putting the finishing touches to the living room



I know the feeling steff. I've got my mother and the dragon in law to be coming round soon for dinner.

You women can spot dust a mile off...


----------



## Steff

god got mine for 2 weeks tez lol


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> god got mine for 2 weeks tez lol



You poor thing.....


----------



## Steff

aint i just i will be ready for men in white coats by friday


----------



## angel30eyes

Hi all, sorry just had the district nurse out, been up since 4am so feeling a little muzzy headed today


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> aint i just i will be ready for men in white coats by friday



Here's the video to They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa by Napoleon XIV....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI


----------



## Tezzz

Hope you're feeling a bit better now angel. Is everything sorted out OK for you?


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I must go to the w word again...

Passengers need scaring.... 

Somebody's got to do it...


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all , well my dad here he took my lad to feed the ducks seems it's sumit they both love doing the day my dad arrives lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooooo everyone in diabetes land , all ok i hope ??


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, 

Wooooo weeeeee

I feel better now!! Not sure why! Or why I wasn't feeling good!!??

But laughter is good medicine, that's for sure!!

Hope you're all well and smiling, even laughing!!


----------



## Steff

hi all well thats the first few hours out the way im on a laptop now so it is sooo much slower then my p.c but my dad sleeps next to the pc on the sofa bed and i dnt think he would appreicate me typing away lol

are you all ok?


----------



## rossi_mac

Great cheers Steff you?

It's quiet tonight, mind you it might be a bit early for the hardcore!!


----------



## Steff

yeah thanks i am fine, what you been upto


----------



## rossi_mac

Nothing much usual work drive home eat chill cats!!! 
Off to midlands tomorrow, up early to miss the traffic, I hope!!


----------



## Steff

oooo right what you off there for


----------



## rossi_mac

couple of days work, nothing too thrilling!! Oh and the weather looks pesky! So I'll be wet to the bone by the end of each day!!

So I bet you looking forward to your trip to South Coast! You gonna meet up with the girls??


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

hows it going??

mike


----------



## rossi_mac

evening mike no bad cheers you?


----------



## mikep1979

not to bad cheers rossi

so your off to the midlands for work then??? sounds like fun lol

mike


----------



## rossi_mac

well I'll soon see I'm off for some shut eye now, catch you all later.


----------



## mikep1979

nite rossi. lol have fun in the midlands

mike


----------



## Steff

nights rossi x


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> couple of days work, nothing too thrilling!! Oh and the weather looks pesky! So I'll be wet to the bone by the end of each day!!
> 
> So I bet you looking forward to your trip to South Coast! You gonna meet up with the girls??



who knows if there up for it i am LOL


----------



## Steff

Gosh Tis Sooo Quiet All I Can Hear Is Snoring ::d


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Gosh Tis Sooo Quiet All I Can Hear Is Snoring ::d



Helloooooo Steffi , you still about ??


----------



## Steff

yessssss im here u ok xx


u have mail x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yessssss im here u ok xx
> 
> 
> u have mail x



Helooooo umm nope no mail for me   You okies ?


----------



## Steff

yesssssssssssss u have mail god dam it hahaha


im fine ty huni you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yesssssssssssss u have mail god dam it hahaha
> 
> 
> im fine ty huni you ok?



Yes you are right , Im a bloody liar  it was there as soon and i posted that !! yeah im ok thanks. just a little under the weather i think. im freezing and shaky  , abit of a bug i think  
Hows the family? I dont envy you the stress of a house full of family  
any goss , or has it been quiet?


----------



## Steff

nah not a sausage my dad was asleep about 9 but he always is first night he been getting jumped on all over by lilun and he had him doing allsorts , tomorrow will be fun my first full day with dad


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nah not a sausage my dad was asleep about 9 but he always is first night he been getting jumped on all over by lilun and he had him doing allsorts , tomorrow will be fun my first full day with dad



Ah well make sure you enjoy every minute with your dad while hes staying . 

I bet your little boy is over tha moon to spend time with his grandad  

I hope the weather stays nice for you !!!


----------



## Steff

yea i think we going to get him a few bits the o/h is at work so me and my dad got preety fair idea what he wants


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea i think we going to get him a few bits the o/h is at work so me and my dad got preety fair idea what he wants



How long is it til your boys birthday? I bet that list has grown again lol 

boys and their toys


----------



## Steff

next weds hun lol he keeps crossing ideas off and adding new ones


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> next weds hun lol he keeps crossing ideas off and adding new ones



Haha kids !! as long as the new things are not more expensive ! 

is he a gamer ? most of the kids are now .


----------



## Steff

yeah he got wii ps psp and nintendo ds my dad spoils him hun but he my dads only granchild so what can i say lolz

I am away to bed now hun shall at some point be on again xx nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah he got wii ps psp and nintendo ds my dad spoils him hun but he my dads only granchild so what can i say lolz
> 
> I am away to bed now hun shall at some point be on again xx nights



night steffi , take care xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone ,  all well today I hope .


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Another fine day in Sunny Brighton. BG 5.6.

Ordered a new hard disk for the pooter. I am using it now. The pooter minus hard disk (the hard disk is sitting on the dining table) that is. Using something called a Live Linux CD that let's me go on the internet without any hard disk. Clever stuff technology.

So what's occuring?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another fine day in Sunny Brighton. BG 5.6.
> 
> Ordered a new hard disk for the pooter. I am using it now. The pooter minus hard disk (the hard disk is sitting on the dining table) that is. Using something called a Live Linux CD that let's me go on the internet without any hard disk. Clever stuff technology.
> 
> So what's occuring?



Hi Tez , grrr wet moody weather here today  Hope you and your o/h are both well today  you not at work?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez , grrr wet moody weather here today  Hope you and your o/h are both well today  you not at work?



Yes,  both well. Other half has gone to put the washing in the machine so I've sneaked on here!

Working at 2pm. Will leave here at 1.15.

Have fun. Going to dive in the shower so may not have time to say tarra so will say it now.

Be good.


----------



## Steff

afternoon hows all


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> afternoon hows all



Hello Steff,  Hope all the family are good today


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , just to let you know Im ill in bed with all the symptoms of Swine Flu , so if Im not about much you know why.  Ive got the worse headache is the world and feel like death  I'm just waiting for my Tamiflu script to be dropped off . I hope you are all well . x


----------



## Steff

thanks for letting us know i for one would be pmming friends of ours to ask of your whereabouts hun, rest up and please relax and take it easy , the forum will still be here i might even keep your music for diabetics thread running hahah xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thanks for letting us know i for one would be pmming friends of ours to ask of your whereabouts hun, rest up and please relax and take it easy , the forum will still be here i might even keep your music for diabetics thread running hahah xxx



Good to hear , you and Heidi can add some songs to keep it alive.  

well my script is being dropped off now as they dont want me near the surgery . and ive got to stay in the house for a week  i was going out on friday to town. oh well i feel to ill to move anyway.


----------



## Steff

ooooo hun thats terrible timing then , yup a m8 of 1 of my kids schoolmates was giving tamiflu yesterday she had taken the week off and cant go nowhere till friday at the earliest she got her sister dropping her dawta off


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooooo hun thats terrible timing then , yup a m8 of 1 of my kids schoolmates was giving tamiflu yesterday she had taken the week off and cant go nowhere till friday at the earliest she got her sister dropping her dawta off



Hellooooo , well ive got my script , nasty looking yelow and white capsules 

I hope I start to feel better soon though I hate being ill  Everyone is coming 

down with it by the looks of things , the chemist he went to for the script 

was full of people getting Tamiflu.


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo , well ive got my script , nasty looking yelow and white capsules
> 
> I hope I start to feel better soon though I hate being ill  Everyone is coming
> 
> down with it by the looks of things , the chemist he went to for the script
> 
> was full of people getting Tamiflu.



Sorry to hear you are not well, look after yourself and get better soon, xx


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## tracey w

Hi Steff, hope you are ok? Hows it going with the family visit?


----------



## Steff

only my dad here so far more 2moz then the fun begins x


----------



## tracey w

what have you got planned? Lots of lovely food?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Sorry to hear you are not well, look after yourself and get better soon, xx



Thankyou Tracey


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> what have you got planned? Lots of lovely food?



for them not me i stick to my good food like glue really , i might have the odd treat but i wnt change routine just for them LOLOL


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thankyou Tracey



I know you must feel terrible, but how  is it affecting your bg levels?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I know you must feel terrible, but how  is it affecting your bg levels?



im hitting the 20's so lots of correcting  im trying to keep to 10 and below if i can , still high but half what i am atm.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> for them not me i stick to my good food like glue really , i might have the odd treat but i wnt change routine just for them LOLOL




Good move steff , if you do  you'll end up high and hyper  not fair is it .

a little treat is fine though.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good move steff , if you do  you'll end up high and hyper  not fair is it .
> 
> a little treat is fine though.



exactly i hypered first time in front of my da i had to go in bedroom i was embarrest


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> im hitting the 20's so lots of correcting  im trying to keep to 10 and below if i can , still high but half what i am atm.



poor you,


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> for them not me i stick to my good food like glue really , i might have the odd treat but i wnt change routine just for them LOLOL



good for you, you must have more will power than me! have a great time


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> good for you, you must have more will power than me! have a great time



cheers xx


----------



## Steff

right im  away 


xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im  away
> 
> 
> xxx




bye steff catch you later xxx tc


----------



## rossi_mac

hey evening all on my mobile here!  Sorry to here you're not well Addict i hope it passes quickly. And you're back with it for the weekend. Take care - Rossi


----------



## Steff

hi all xx anyone about


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff. 

Just got in from the w word. Din dins in the fridge waiting for me...

BG 4.9. Been munching on extra strong spearmints instead of puffing on the fags. Can't figure out low reading. Ho hum...

Sort of got into a routine of having a mint when I got the urge to light up now 

The funniest thing is the other half has not twigged the fact I haven't smoked since last Thursday.


----------



## Steff

Ooo Hya Tez Wasnt Sure If Anybody About 

Whooo Well Done On The Smokes Thats Good Aint It 

Wats For Tea Then Well Late Supper??


----------



## Tezzz

Well tonight Steff... Din dins is... wait for it....  drum roll please.....
..
..
..
..
..
..
Leftovers!!! Da Da!

It's the other day's roast beef with roast pots, parsnips and Yorkshire pud. Heaps of fresh veg and a bit of gravy.

I really do fancy a smoke. Must go for another 5 mile brisk walk tomorrow. Clear the cobwebs out I think.


----------



## Tezzz

I feel the need for a Jaffa cake. Now where did the other half hide them...? If too well hidden will go to the all night shop and get some more....


----------



## Steff

Mm Love Parsnips Mm Good Ol Roast Cant Beat It 


Ahh Tez Just Think All The Cash Your Saving If Nothing Else


----------



## Steff

nighty night all i cant stay on here i will wake o/h before long 

nights xxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Night night steff.

Good morning all you night owls.

I'm off to sneak into bed and not wake the other half up. Poor thing has to be at work at 5am so 4am alarm call.

I think I'll put the coffee and spoon in the cup ready for the morning.

Toodle pip....


----------



## Steff

Good morning one liner land how is everyone today xx

AM how you feeling ?? xxxxx


----------



## Tezzz

*Yawn!!*

Morning Steff and the gang.

I see you're finding time to sneak on here Steff... 

It reminds me of the R Whites secret lemonade drinker adverts!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqBa7eay6Fo

Right I must go out and get some shopping before I go to the W word.

Laters...


----------



## katie

Morning guys 

I'm sooo hungover lol, ive got a headache  How's you Steff?

See you later Tez.

I hope twin is getting some sleep!


----------



## Steff

hey im good ty kaite u ? xxxx


----------



## katie

not too bad thanks. My hangover is better now   I keep remembering embarrassing things I did last night though 

Up to much today? xx


----------



## Steff

nah im away now with my da to pick my cuz and aunty up then thats it my doors are getting locked and im letting no more family in


----------



## katie

lol have fun


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon All....

How is everyone doing today???

Has anyone heard from AM???......just a bit worried.

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon All....
> 
> How is everyone doing today???
> 
> Has anyone heard from AM???......just a bit worried.
> 
> Heidi
> x



Helloooooooooo  I'm still alive and kicking , barely  I feel worse now than when I had DKA  

HEY CONGRATULATIONS HEIDI 1000 POSTS CLUB !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all,

Addict good to hear from you, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Addict good to hear from you, hope you feel better soon.



Hello Ross , thanks  I hope I do too  I hope you are ok


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah no bad thanks, bit tired long few days! Just had some fish for tea so tummy full! Might have a bath and have an early night,  catch you all later


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang. Just popped in to say good morning. 

The replacement hard drive for the laptop arrived today.

Been copying stuff off the old one onto the new one with something called Ubuntu and Gparted.

Laptop fired up first time. Oh what joy. 

Time to celebrate with a Tesco extra fruity yoghurt...

Yum.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Decisions decisions... What shall I play on the jukebox...?

The Three Degrees. Givin' up Givin' in followed by Blancmange Living on the Ceiling


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Decisions decisions... What shall I play on the jukebox...?



Morning tez! Cloudbusting!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Morning tez! Cloudbusting!



OK, I'll put it on next. Haven't played it in ages. Good tune Alan.


----------



## katie

"I'm cloudbusting daddy!"

TUNE.


----------



## Tezzz

Errm.. Will you settle for Wow instead? Cloudbusting is warped. Will have to de-warp it later.


----------



## katie

warped??

hehe wow is good too


----------



## katie

grr I really want to listen to Cloudbusting now but it isn't of spotify and i'm not at home with my CD collection  lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Katie, do you use spotify too, hmm must have a look, so can you listen to anything for nada?? Cool.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Katie, do you use spotify too, hmm must have a look, so can you listen to anything for nada?? Cool.



Yeah I use it, it is really good.  It doesnt have every single album ever made but it has ALOT and yep, it is all free   There is just the odd advert played inbetween tracks.


----------



## rossi_mac

Cool, right I need to get me some speakers at work then!

Grrrr raining here now, I thought the summer was back?!?


----------



## katie

apparently there is going to be a heat wave again in august! not too long to wait lol


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> warped??
> 
> hehe wow is good too



Records do that if you leave them in hot places. Like near the valve amplifier...


----------



## Tezzz

I just looked at spotify. Doesn't work under Linux. Grrr.

Come to Brighton Rossi - the sun is out.


----------



## rossi_mac

Not a bad thought Tez! 

but I actually have some work to do which is good, in a way at least!! Maybe at the weekend! Hmm actually I think I have a list of jobs to do before we move!! Whats that all about?

hope you're all having a good day peeps, I'm gonna knuckle down now.


----------



## Tezzz

Work Rossi..?

Pleeeaaassseeee. don't swear. It's called the W word..

I put Feels Like Heaven by Fiction Factory on the jukebox for you...


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Not a bad thought Tez!
> 
> but I actually have some work to do which is good, in a way at least!! Maybe at the weekend! Hmm actually I think I have a list of jobs to do before we move!! Whats that all about?
> 
> hope you're all having a good day peeps, I'm gonna knuckle down now.



Guess what Rossi?  It's sunny here too  In fact Im really hot and cant stand the thought of cycling home, need a cold shower  Slightly worried that i'm ill actually.



brightontez said:


> Records do that if you leave them in hot places. Like near the valve amplifier...



oooh. so it is a real jukebox, that is so cool


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I must go and scare the travelling public again.

Some people call it the W word.

Have fun and be good.


----------



## Steff

hey all jus saying hi xx hope alls good xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Guess what Rossi?  It's sunny here too  In fact Im really hot and cant stand the thought of cycling home, need a cold shower  Slightly worried that i'm ill actually.
> 
> oooh. so it is a real jukebox, that is so cool



Well that's not fair! Actually it's trying to pop out here, let's hope it's gonna be good for the weekend! got a bbq saturday.

Get one of those electric ones, then you can feel like you're being healthy and not be!! Hmm mind you I bet they're pricey!! Still at least you're cycling, I got mine out about a month ago now, not touched it since, grr I wish I was more motivated!

Hi Steff, hi Tez, enjoy the W, if you can!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Gasman you about?? Can I ask you a gas question?? I assume you are a qualified gas geezer??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Well that's not fair! Actually it's trying to pop out here, let's hope it's gonna be good for the weekend! got a bbq saturday.
> 
> Get one of those electric ones, then you can feel like you're being healthy and not be!! Hmm mind you I bet they're pricey!! Still at least you're cycling, I got mine out about a month ago now, not touched it since, grr I wish I was more motivated!
> 
> Hi Steff, hi Tez, enjoy the W, if you can!



I heard it's supposed to be nice on saturday.

Hehe, i'd feel silly on an electric one! I'm home now and it wasn't too bad.  The only reason i'm 'motivated' is because I dont drive so I have to do it sometimes.

Hi Steff, how are you? Hope it's going well with the family xx


----------



## Steff

hiya im fine ty first time i got proper peace lol 2 are in bed and rest are playing cricket over at park x

tis nice here 2day altho a little  windy x u ok ?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hiya im fine ty first time i got proper peace lol 2 are in bed and rest are playing cricket over at park x
> 
> tis nice here 2day altho a little  windy x u ok ?



I feel a bit funny today, not sure if im coming down with something or just really tired because I didnt get enough sleep hmm

Wow it must be nice to get some peace and quiet for a little while   I'm going to take advantage of the sunshine and do some gardening for me mam! Have a good day xx


----------



## Steff

cheers hope you feel better soon hun x

laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon everyone  , I hope you are all well .

Hope you feel better soon Twin .


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone  , I hope you are all well .
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Twin .



hi AM, how are you feeling this afternoon?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hi AM, how are you feeling this afternoon?



Hi Tracy , still no better unfortunately, and now I'm waiting for antibiotics for a kidney infection  this seems to have hit my whole system like a bus . I do hope no one else gets it , it really does hit you hard when you are diabetic 
Thanks for asking  I hope you are well. xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> cheers hope you feel better soon hun x
> 
> laters





insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone  , I hope you are all well .
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Twin .



Thank guys 

AM that sounds terrible  Really hope it all clears up soon and I hope youve got some friends keeping an eye on you!! xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Thank guys
> 
> AM that sounds terrible  Really hope it all clears up soon and I hope youve got some friends keeping an eye on you!! xxx



Yes my neighbour has a door key and is in and out checking on me and getting me drinks and prodding me to make sure im not in a coma lol 
You feeling any better twin? I hope you've not started oinking too


----------



## tracey w

Oh dear AM, how awful for you, just please take care of yourself and get better soon. I know not so easy when you feel rotten, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon


----------



## Gasman1975

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Gasman you about?? Can I ask you a gas question?? I assume you are a qualified gas geezer??


Hi Rossi, feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer. You're right I am a qualified gas engineer altho my o/h has her own opinion on my nickname lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Gasman1975 said:


> Hi Rossi, feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer. You're right I am a qualified gas engineer altho my o/h has her own opinion on my nickname lol



I bet she does!!

Well we're moving at some point soon, and to cut a long story short, we're taking our dual fuel cooker with us (gas hob elec oven) 

Now when we fitted it I got a guy in to fit a new bayonet valve (I think, well it's one of those quick release fittings, safe valve thingy!) and one of those safety chains so no one rips the gas pipe out of the wall etc etc. 

Well we've been ask to make sure when we move we get the cooker disconnected by a qualified gas engineer! Is that really nessecery??

Don't mean to knock what you do but surely I just unhook the chain, un plug the leccy and remove the gas connector? 

If someone like yourself is needed how much would I expect to pay for this service?

Cheers Gasman, hope you're well (and busy).

PS Nice place Farnborough, head out that way every now and then.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Oh dear AM, how awful for you, just please take care of yourself and get better soon. I know not so easy when you feel rotten, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon



Thanks Tracy  Hopefully I'll feel better soon.


----------



## Gasman1975

Hi Rossi, 

To be entirely honest with you I wouldn't get anyone in and just disconnect the cooker hose from the bayonet. The only reason they say get a qualified person in is because they prefer to have the bayonet removed and the supply plugged off and tightness tested. 

In reality this is overkill as the bayonet is a self sealing valve for the purpose of disconnecting and cleaning. The average cost would be ?65.00 but can vary on area.

Hope this helps and hood luck with the move. If I can be of any more help feel free to ask. 

Take care

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac

Gasman1975 said:


> Hi Rossi,
> 
> To be entirely honest with you I wouldn't get anyone in and just disconnect the cooker hose from the bayonet. The only reason they say get a qualified person in is because they prefer to have the bayonet removed and the supply plugged off and tightness tested.
> 
> In reality this is overkill as the bayonet is a self sealing valve for the purpose of disconnecting and cleaning. The average cost would be ?65.00 but can vary on area.
> 
> Hope this helps and hood luck with the move. If I can be of any more help feel free to ask.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Andy



Cheers Andy


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes my neighbour has a door key and is in and out checking on me and getting me drinks and prodding me to make sure im not in a coma lol
> You feeling any better twin? I hope you've not started oinking too



Sorry to hear you're still not fixed.

glad you got good neighbours, maybe the North isn't so bad after all ehy!

Anyway get well soon addict.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes my neighbour has a door key and is in and out checking on me and getting me drinks and prodding me to make sure im not in a coma lol
> You feeling any better twin? I hope you've not started oinking too



Well im glad she is keeping an eye on you! 

I havent started oinking yet, but i fell asleep for ages again so I might check my temperature in a minute I think.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening anyone about??

Hope all well, even the unwell.

Just finished watching fight club, what a great film. I fancy a fight now!!!


----------



## Steff

gd morning have a gd day all 

x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , all well in Diabetes Land I hope


----------



## Steff

hi all AM U OK ? xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all.

Grrrrr hate gettin glow in the afternoon, shakes with me for ages, so much for low carb lunch being a good idea!!

Heard on radio (doesn't mean it's true!) a discussion about people being affected by the radio waves etc in the air mainly produced by wifi!!! 

Some people say they've been affected for years, they switched their router off and felt better put it back on and felt ill again! 

Main symptons of the ill feeling seemed to be feeling sick, dizzy, and for some it affected their sleep.

Just thought I'd share this with y'all, I know some of you ain't too hot on sleeping, maybe this is part of the reason, sounds crazy but you never know!

PS On another note, if this "One Liners 4" ever gets replaced/restarted Tez's comment the other day would be a good one"whats occuring??"!!


----------



## Steff

we have just have the worse thunderstorm i seen is ages , the drains cant hankde it o/h is away home on his bike as well


----------



## rossi_mac

No fear Steff no better down here!

I have no doubt either Katie's cat is smiling and enjoying the rain or it's bloody luvely in Bournemouth today!!


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> we have just have the worse thunderstorm i seen is ages , the drains cant hankde it o/h is away home on his bike as well



You didn't have to share it with us southerners steff lol

We have had rain all day but we now have very heavy rain and the thunder storm. The big drawback is our building floods and our staff room is on the ground floor!!!

Not the best of situations for a plumbing, gas and electric training centre lol

Hope your garden doesn't flood again


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Gang,

Playing computers today. Bloody windoze drives me nuts. I tried to fix it but it was terminal (read ducked).

In the end put my Linux CD in and booted off that. Copied all his data to an external disk and then had to reinstall windoze.

Now my BG is now low. 3.9. No biscuits till the other half gets home as they have been hidden - and grovelling by text didn't work.

Why do you think computers will take 5 minutes to sort out and you lose the best part of the day in the process.

Still - on the bright side - *No fags for a whole week!!*

Oh and by the way Northerner I unwarped Kate (Cloudbusting) and she plays OK now...


----------



## Steff

lets hope not i really do hate damp situations 

i have only just soprted my pertunias and catcus plants yesterday x


ohh sorry gasman i cant help myself sometimes


----------



## Gasman1975

steff09 said:


> lets hope not i really do hate damp situations
> 
> i have only just soprted my pertunias and catcus plants yesterday x
> 
> 
> ohh sorry gasman i cant help myself sometimes



Its ok Steff, I prefer hot and steamy situations to be honest lol 

Don't think your cactus's will be grateful for the water then lol


----------



## Tezzz

Gasman1975 said:


> Its ok Steff, I prefer hot and steamy situations to be honest lol
> 
> That reminds me of my neighbour whose husband plumbed in the new toilet cistern into the hot water supply....


----------



## Gasman1975

brightontez said:


> Gasman1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok Steff, I prefer hot and steamy situations to be honest lol
> 
> That reminds me of my neighbour whose husband plumbed in the new toilet cistern into the hot water supply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it has its advantages lol At least that better then an apprentice we had who installed a water heater but connected the gas to the water inlet and the water to the gas inlet. She was most horrifed when she turned on the tap and no water came out lol The heater was wrecked mind you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon people..

How are we all doing today?

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Heidi,

How are you and 'Kevin'?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tez...

We good thanks... How are you doing?

Heidi


----------



## Northerner

Tez, well done on the not smoking! Brilliant! Honest mate, that is the best thing you could ever do for your health, and it won't be long now before the nicotine will have completely cleared your system (takes about 3 weeks, but you're already through the worst of it). After that it's just getting used to missing the habit, but that's not as intense, and I know you can do it!

And well done on unwarping Kate and getting her to play too - I've been trying to do that for 30 years!


----------



## Steff

hi hwdi tex hope u both ok

just on for 2 mins while i got chance lol xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff...

Yeah we good thanks...How you doing?

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1

Hey Peeps....

As anyone heard how AM is today???

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff

Yes Ty Im Doing Grand Ty , Now The Thunder Has Gone I Can Get My Smalls Back Oot On The Line X
 You Ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey Peeps....
> 
> As anyone heard how AM is today???
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hello honey I'm here , Ive just logged on  I'm still alive and kicking  

you and Nath ok ??


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hey Peeps....
> 
> As anyone heard how AM is today???
> 
> Heidi
> x



COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE AM XX


----------



## Tezzz

Heidi - Glad you both are OK. I've been fixing someone's computer. Posted something about it in this tread earlier. I was going great until I discovered the other half has hidden the biscuits. Sob....

Northerner - This no smoking malarky is driving me bonkers. Everyone at work keeps offering me ciggies. I'm refusing saying I have a bad throat - not admitting the fact I've stopped yet. I'm getting through extra strong mints like they are going out of fashion. I just ran out. Biscuits have been hidden. I'm rationed to two with a cup of tea a day.


----------



## Steff

Well Done On No Fags For A Week Btw Tez


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Heidi - Glad you both are OK. I've been fixing someone's computer. Posted something about it in this tread earlier. I was going great until I discovered the other half has hidden the biscuits. Sob....
> 
> Northerner - This no smoking malarky is driving me bonkers. Everyone at work keeps offering me ciggies. I'm refusing saying I have a bad throat - not admitting the fact I've stopped yet. I'm getting through extra strong mints like they are going out of fashion. I just ran out. Biscuits have been hidden. I'm rationed to two with a cup of tea a day.



Tez dont give in to peer pressure !! keep strong , each day without a cigarette is a plus and a major achievement  I know its hard but dont give in !!!!!! have you tried patches ? i know lots of people who have given up with those .


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Yes Ty Im Doing Grand Ty , Now The Thunder Has Gone I Can Get My Smalls Back Oot On The Line X
> You Ok?




Glad you ok...aaaahhhh we had no thunder yet.....but its bloomin windy and cold...mind you I feel as if I'm coming down with a cold.....gutted
See I said before someone has deffo kidnapped summer....lol...x


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello honey I'm here , Ive just logged on  I'm still alive and kicking
> 
> you and Nath ok ??




Hi Hun.......How you feeling???Hope you a little better.xx
Yeah me and Nath fine...I think I starting wi a cold though....gutted

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Heidi - Glad you both are OK. I've been fixing someone's computer. Posted something about it in this tread earlier. I was going great until I discovered the other half has hidden the biscuits. Sob....
> 
> Northerner - This no smoking malarky is driving me bonkers. Everyone at work keeps offering me ciggies. I'm refusing saying I have a bad throat - not admitting the fact I've stopped yet. I'm getting through extra strong mints like they are going out of fashion. I just ran out. Biscuits have been hidden. I'm rationed to two with a cup of tea a day.




Hi Tez....I noticed the post about the O/H hiding the biccies........hehehehe...make sure you have your own secret stash of goodies for when this happens...

Hey your doing really well on the smoking front.....You done a week so you've cracked it......Yes.........Wish I had the same will power though...mind you...I dont smoke in the house ever...and only have a couple of roll ups a day.

Heidi


----------



## Northerner

Tez, the way I treated it was 'Bring it on!' However bad the cravings get, just laugh and see how hard they can try! Be a s*d for a week or two, just think about yourself. Not easy if your mates are offering and don't know. What happened with me was I stopped by reading 'The Easy Way to Stop smoking' by Allen Carr. Work wasn't a problem, because I got everyone else to read the book and they stopped too!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun.......How you feeling???Hope you a little better.xx
> Yeah me and Nath fine...I think I starting wi a cold though....gutted
> 
> Heidi
> x



Oh noooo , keep an eye on that !!!! I was fine one minute then bedridden the next  Hmm well Im not dead yet which is a good sign lol  And Tamiflu is the new cure for high sugars !!! after my first day of hitting 20+ Ive been low 4's and 3's !!!! Grrr Glad Nath is ok , has he driven the neighbours mad with his music yet lol?? hehehe


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> See I said before someone has deffo kidnapped summer....lol...x


 
Not down here Heidi - We've got thosands of language students here. Dammed exchange rate! 

They're sweet until you get 40 of them all with a 10 pound note asking for a single ticket!


----------



## sofaraway

AM- how often do you take tamiflu and how long is the course? My OH is collecting mine tonight.   

I just feel so tired with it, waking up for a couple of hours at most then back off to sleep


----------



## Steff

laters all i got sausages to muller xxxxx



tc all


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh noooo , keep an eye on that !!!! I was fine one minute then bedridden the next  Hmm well Im not dead yet which is a good sign lol  And Tamiflu is the new cure for high sugars !!! after my first day of hitting 20+ Ive been low 4's and 3's !!!! Grrr Glad Nath is ok , has he driven the neighbours mad with his music yet lol?? hehehe




I will do hun...thanks...Mind you just taken mi temp....after having a mouth full of pop...how thick am I............it read 23c.....am I hyperthermic.....lol
OOOO...watch them lows hun......Nath has Disturbed all the neighbours out...hahahahaha

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

Steff - I think you're a bit kinky cooking sausages in sweet rice pudding...


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Not down here Heidi - We've got thosands of language students here. Dammed exchange rate!
> 
> They're sweet until you get 40 of them all with a 10 pound note asking for a single ticket!




We've got a Bhuddist festival on up here for the next 2 weeks....we have up to 30,000 people arriving from all corners of the globe..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> AM- how often do you take tamiflu and how long is the course? My OH is collecting mine tonight.
> 
> I just feel so tired with it, waking up for a couple of hours at most then back off to sleep



Hi I have Tamiflu ( Oseltamivir ) 75mg capsules 2 times daily for 5 days .

I have also developed a kidney infection so I am on penicillin 3 times a day aswell 

I hope you start to feel better soon  take care x


----------



## Tezzz

I've weakened...........

I'm going down to the shops........

For some biscuits and extra strong spearmints......


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi I have Tamiflu ( Oseltamivir ) 75mg capsules 2 times daily for 5 days .
> 
> I have also developed a kidney infection so I am on penicillin 3 times a day aswell
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon  take care x


 
I'm sorry to hear that Addict. If you don't get better soon I'll have to come and visit.... in my nurse's outfit...


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon all, 

Tez keep up with the giving up smoking thing, it'll be a bitch, as you already know, but well worth it, and you'll suddenly be loaded! I know a load of mates who give up for a month every year or even more often and then they start again??? Sort it!

Grrrr feel so tired, is it Friday? Been up and down all day from last night really!! Bloody D!

Still no temp for me yet, I hope all you sickos get better soon.


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks for the stop smoking support everybody.

Sorry to hear your BGs are all over the place Ross. 

Mine goes up by about 2 when I'm not well. It's my first warning.

So does your normal control regime go right out the window so to speak - I mean no way of predicting what you should do to correct it?

It sounds awfull.

When I was off sick last week I just put on my pyjamas and cooked myself, sweating the infection out in bed with the electric blanket on maximum.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> Tez keep up with the giving up smoking thing, it'll be a bitch, as you already know, but well worth it, and you'll suddenly be loaded! I know a load of mates who give up for a month every year or even more often and then they start again??? Sort it!
> 
> Grrrr feel so tired, is it Friday? Been up and down all day from last night really!! Bloody D!
> 
> Still no temp for me yet, I hope all you sickos get better soon.




Hi Ross

How you doing...apart from tired...Have you anything nice planned for the weekend??

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Addict. If you don't get better soon I'll have to come and visit.... in my nurse's outfit...



Now that I have to see !!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers all.

to be honest Tez, there's worst things out there, I'm alright, just having a moan, just gets annoying as you all know. I just over eat when I get low, then feel odd all day, I corrected today and I think I'm okay but feel tired so every now and then I think I'm getting low but I'm not!!! Grrrr

Well I'm tempted by a buddist festival up in the north west!!

But seriously it'll be a good weekend a bbq, and sorting out the old mortgage for the move wooo hooo.

Hmm Tez, you keep that nurses uniform in a locked room please!! But if it gets Addict back on her feet then it'll be worth it!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> to be honest Tez, there's worst things out there, I'm alright, just having a moan, just gets annoying as you all know. I just over eat when I get low, then feel odd all day, I corrected today and I think I'm okay but feel tired so every now and then I think I'm getting low but I'm not!!! Grrrr
> 
> Well I'm tempted by a buddist festival up in the north west!!
> 
> But seriously it'll be a good weekend a bbq, and sorting out the old mortgage for the move wooo hooo.
> 
> Hmm Tez, you keep that nurses uniform in a locked room please!! But if it gets Addict back on her feet then it'll be worth it!



I feel sorry for you all feeling crappy. I don't envy you.

Well if you're going to the Buddhist festival just remember to listen out and head for the loud teenage music - you'll not be far away..... from Heidi's place

The nurses uniform is still in the fancy dress shop. I know the owner.

BBQ - that's an idea... You've just reminded me I've been invited to one this weekend....

Good luck with the mortgage.

Right I'm going to disappear and take the car out to get some petrol and collect the other half from work. I have to collect my mother who is visiting tomorrow.

Might not be back on till quite late as will have to do some vacuuming and dusting. My mother can spot dust from a few miles!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I feel sorry for you all feeling crappy. I don't envy you.
> 
> Well if you're going to the Buddhist festival just remember to listen out and head for the loud teenage music - you'll not be far away..... from Heidi's place
> 
> The nurses uniform is still in the fancy dress shop. I know the owner.
> 
> BBQ - that's an idea... You've just reminded me I've been invited to one this weekend....
> 
> Good luck with the mortgage.
> 
> Right I'm going to disappear and take the car out to get some petrol and collect the other half from work. I have to collect my mother who is visiting tomorrow.
> 
> Might not be back on till quite late as will have to do some vacuuming and dusting. My mother can spot dust from a few miles!!





haha yes mothers always can Tez , well have a nice weekend with your other half  and come and do some housework for me when youve done yours !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone  I hope you are all well .I'm feeling alot better now

Thank god !! and Ive even managed to eat some soup , the first thing since 

Monday when I got ill. hopefully I'll be up and about causing trouble for 

Northerner in a few days  xx


----------



## Steff

good evening AM so nice to see your feeling better 

just wishing you all goodnight catch you 2morro ( i think) lol xxx tc all


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening AM so nice to see your feeling better
> 
> just wishing you all goodnight catch you 2morro ( i think) lol xxx tc all



Night Steff , take care xx


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Evening Everyone  I hope you are all well .I'm feeling alot better now
> 
> Thank god !! and Ive even managed to eat some soup , the first thing since
> 
> Monday when I got ill. hopefully I'll be up and about causing trouble for
> 
> Northerner in a few days  xx



I heard that! Glad to hear you are on the mend AM, it's been quiet without you...!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I heard that! Glad to hear you are on the mend AM, it's been quiet without you...!



Ooops you catch me every time  I cant get away with anything anymore . Well I feel alot better now so Im sure Ill be keeping you on your toes in a few days time


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, green curry stir fry!! mmmm!! Just don't think about the numbers and all will be well!

So Addict is back!! Woo hoo glad you're feeling better girl.

Who else is out there, well have a good weekend!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, green curry stir fry!! mmmm!! Just don't think about the numbers and all will be well!
> 
> So Addict is back!! Woo hoo glad you're feeling better girl.
> 
> Who else is out there, well have a good weekend!



Mmm curry sounds mighty good Ross , no rice for me though  

I'm still not on top form but I'm getting there , a few more days and I'm going 

to be back to normal


----------



## rossi_mac

no rice, but noodles, and not a lot of them either, so low for a normal high carb meal maybe! But lots of curry paste, hmm perhaps too much! 

Hope you get back on form soon.


----------



## katie

YAY, glad you feel a bit better AM  

Hope you have a good weekend too rosssi


----------



## Tezzz

Well I've done the vacuuming and dusting. Phew.

Off to bed, got to take the other half to work at the crack of dawn and then drive to my mothers via the car wash and bring her here.

Addict, I may well come and do some housework if you get some chocolate digestives and plenty of spearmint extra strong mints in....


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> YAY, glad you feel a bit better AM
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend too rosssi



Hello Twin , you ok , not oinking ?? Im feeling alot better now thanks 

totally pi**ed off that everyone is out tonight and im stuck in bed ill tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Well I've done the vacuuming and dusting. Phew.
> 
> Off to bed, got to take the other half to work at the crack of dawn and then drive to my mothers via the car wash and bring her here.
> 
> Addict, I may well come and do some housework if you get some chocolate digestives and plenty of spearmint extra strong mints in....



Ok Tez your wish is my command . and Ive always got choc biscuits in for visitors , and i love extra strong mints mmmmm . still no smoking i hope?? 
DONT GIVE IN !!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Twin , you ok , not oinking ?? Im feeling alot better now thanks
> 
> totally pi**ed off that everyone is out tonight and im stuck in bed ill tho



woo good   No, im not oinking, my throat feels a little bit funny but again im hoping it's because im tired!

aww that sucks  you'll have to make them go out again next week if you are completely better


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. 

Just got up.  BG 6.6. Before bed it was 4.3 (I ate 2 hours before retiring). Work that one out coz I can't.

Now got to go to London and collect my mother...  Oh what joy... 

I hope she can't find any dust!


----------



## Steff

good morning all


have a gr8 day ya'll xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> woo good   No, im not oinking, my throat feels a little bit funny but again im hoping it's because im tired!
> 
> aww that sucks  you'll have to make them go out again next week if you are completely better



Glad you're ok Twin  try and get some more sleep !! hmmm all ive done all 

week is sleep !! I'm sick of it now hehehe I cant keep my bloody eyes open  

Hello  Heidi , I hope you and Nath are both ok today ?

Hello Tez I hope the mother visiting goes well and you pass dust patrol hehe

Hello Steff , you and the family all well I hope.

Hello Ross I hope you are feeling better than yesterday , have a good weekend . 

Hello any lurkers !!


----------



## Donald

morning peeps


----------



## Steff

good mornign donald how are you 

hi AM all fine thank s just came bk from town x


----------



## Donald

Hi steff I'am fine been busy makeing a big pot of broth for putting in the freezer in tubs. Did you get anything nice in town. I hope AM and the rest stop oinking soon it seem to be takeing a long time to peak and go away.
a well off to wash the pots and pans and wipe the surfuces.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Hi steff I'am fine been busy makeing a big pot of broth for putting in the freezer in tubs. Did you get anything nice in town. I hope AM and the rest stop oinking soon it seem to be takeing a long time to peak and go away.
> a well off to wash the pots and pans and wipe the surfuces.
> 
> Cheers
> Donald



Heheheh Hello Donald  I think the oinking is nearly over in my house , thank god !! I just need to get rid of this Kidney infection and I'm back to normal  I hope you are well ? , Mmmm Broth sounds so appetising , I should eat more food like that .


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon All You Gorgeous Peeps in Diabetes Land

How we all doing???

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon All You Gorgeous Peeps in Diabetes Land
> 
> How we all doing???
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooooooooo Heidi  you and Nath ok honey?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooooo Heidi  you and Nath ok honey?




Hi Hun,

We both good thanks....How you doing, Are you feeling any better?

Heidi
x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning/Evening, hmm afternoon probably!

Hey Donald, nice bowl of broth would be lovely!!

Hello others, Tez, Runner, Tom, Heidi, Addict, Northener, Katie, Steff, Niki, Gasman (wow what a big crew!!) hope the sun is shining with you all, not bad here I hope it lasts for my mates bbq!

PS Why so tired? Is it lows that knock me out or the high rebound??


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> We both good thanks....How you doing, Are you feeling any better?
> 
> Heidi
> x



Yes alot better now thanks honey  I'm still in alot of Kidney pain  but the antibiotics have started kicking in now and I'm not sick everytime I move . I managed to have some soup lastnight so Im defo on the mend  Im glad you two are both well. Hey we have sunshine aswell !! Wooooooo !!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Morning/Evening, hmm afternoon probably!
> 
> Hey Donald, nice bowl of broth would be lovely!!
> 
> Hello others, Tez, Runner, Tom, Heidi, Addict, Northener, Katie, Steff, Niki, Gasman (wow what a big crew!!) hope the sun is shining with you all, not bad here I hope it lasts for my mates bbq!
> 
> PS Why so tired? Is it lows that knock me out or the high rebound??



Hello Ross  Its the lows that get me , never the rebound highs , if Ive been low I'm always totally exhausted for hours afterwards  Hope you feel better soon .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes alot better now thanks honey  I'm still in alot of Kidney pain  but the antibiotics have started kicking in now and I'm not sick everytime I move . I managed to have some soup lastnight so Im defo on the mend  Im glad you two are both well. Hey we have sunshine aswell !! Wooooooo !!!!!




Hi Hun....
Glad you feeling much better...another day or so of the antibiotics for the kidneys should do the trick..glad you have managed to get some soup down.......We have brilliant sunshine......


Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Morning/Evening, hmm afternoon probably!
> 
> Hey Donald, nice bowl of broth would be lovely!!
> 
> Hello others, Tez, Runner, Tom, Heidi, Addict, Northener, Katie, Steff, Niki, Gasman (wow what a big crew!!) hope the sun is shining with you all, not bad here I hope it lasts for my mates bbq!
> 
> PS Why so tired? Is it lows that knock me out or the high rebound??




Hi Ross..

Hope you feeling a bit better...Just asked Nath about the high/low thing...in the words of a 14yr old...Its all S**** and I feel B*******S...with both...sorry cant be of more help there....

What time the BBQ.....

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....
> Glad you feeling much better...another day or so of the antibiotics for the kidneys should do the trick..glad you have managed to get some soup down.......We have brilliant sunshine......
> 
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes glorious sunshine here too , I think rain is forcast for tomorrow though 

oh well at least I have some sun shining though my bedroom window atm


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Morning/Evening, hmm afternoon probably!
> 
> Hey Donald, nice bowl of broth would be lovely!!
> 
> Hello others, Tez, Runner, Tom, Heidi, Addict, Northener, Katie, Steff, Niki, Gasman (wow what a big crew!!) hope the sun is shining with you all, not bad here I hope it lasts for my mates bbq!
> 
> PS Why so tired? Is it lows that knock me out or the high rebound??



Hi Ross

Hope you feeling better...

Nathan says on the high/low things...bear in mind he is 14...its all S**** and B******S...and crap either way...

What time is the BBQ?

Heidi


----------



## Steff

evening hope all ok xx

catch u 2moz x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening hope all ok xx
> 
> catch u 2moz x



Hello , Goodbye


----------



## Gasman1975

rossi_mac said:


> Morning/Evening, hmm afternoon probably!
> 
> Hey Donald, nice bowl of broth would be lovely!!
> 
> Hello others, Tez, Runner, Tom, Heidi, Addict, Northener, Katie, Steff, Niki, Gasman (wow what a big crew!!) hope the sun is shining with you all, not bad here I hope it lasts for my mates bbq!
> 
> PS Why so tired? Is it lows that knock me out or the high rebound??



Hi Rossi,

Hope the weather stayed good for your mates bbq. I tend to find that it is the lows that cause me to be tired, all I want to do after I've scoffed is sleep lol

Hope all is going well on the moving front. Enjoy the rest of the weekend, 

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac

weather weren't too bad, good even, didn't stay long, bit of a let down tbh. Still had a few beers and all good


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. BG 5.4 after fish and chips last night...

What a lovely day yesterday... sun was out... windows open... music blasting in the car to London. Was naughty and had a sausage and egg muffin thingy in McDonalds en route to collect my mother. 

I broke the news to her me and the other half are getting spliced and she's OK with it. Phew!

Well, I think I just scraped through the dust detection test or she was off form...

Anyway got back very late and went straight to bed ignoring the pooter.

So Addict, when do you want me to come round and clean? Biccies and mints yes please!

I'll be going to church at 10.15 and back after 12.30.

Be good....


----------



## Steff

good morning all how are we ??

nice day 2day im off out for lunch with family at 12 we booked in for 1 o clock x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff. 

Enjoy your meal out. Just think - *no washing up!!! *


----------



## Steff

LOL thats exactly what i said to myself last night , i'm already worrying they have no food to suit me haha


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> LOL thats exactly what i said to myself last night , i'm already worrying they have no food to suit me haha



I wouldn't worry about eating out! I'm sure there's something on the menu you can have. 

We (me, OH and mother) had fish and chips last night. My fish was done in breadcrumbs and I didn't eat the skin and had a few chips. I thoroughly enjoyed it and it was a real treat as I rarely have fried food now.

A little indulgence is good for you!

What kind of eaterie are you going to. Could give you some pointers if you want them Steff.


----------



## Steff

i went to a pub called honeycomb i ended up having grilled chicken with red onion coleslaw and potato wedges


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning all. BG 5.4 after fish and chips last night..
> 
> What a lovely day yesterday... sun was out... windows open... music blasting in the car to London. Was naughty and had a sausage and egg muffin thingy in McDonalds en route to collect my mother.
> 
> I broke the news to her me and the other half are getting spliced and she's OK with it. Phew!
> 
> Well, I think I just scraped through the dust detection test or she was off form...
> 
> Anyway got back very late and went straight to bed ignoring the pooter.
> 
> So Addict, when do you want me to come round and clean? Biccies and mints yes please!
> 
> I'll be going to church at 10.15 and back after 12.30.
> 
> Be good....





Hi Tez , Good news on the dust patrol front  And that your mother is ok with the impending marriage  Have you found a ring yet, there are so many nice platinum wedding bands around at the moment , and not overly expensive either , or are you thinking more traditional gold? 
Hehe I'll let you know about the cleaning Tez , it may take a while as Ive not done a thing for a week , and my friend bought the dog a squeaky ball which after tormemting me with for about 3 hours as i couldnt reach him to wring his neck he chewed to tiny pieces just outside my bedroom door Grrrrr


----------



## sasha1

HEEELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOO.....People

How are we all doing today??

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> HEEELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOO.....People
> 
> How are we all doing today??
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hello Heidi  you and Nath ok today ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi  you and Nath ok today ?




Hi Hun...

Yeah we both ok thanks....How are you doing are you feeling better?
Hey see you have a picture up of the very tasty Jarred

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi all xxx



Hi Steff

How you doing??...Has the rain stopped over your way??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

evening heidi



yeah all dry now had washing out since 7 lol tis all to much for me having 6 pple under my roof wen im used to 3 lol xx


----------



## sasha1

Put the O/H in a tent in the garden.....lol.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

fck already been there done that his batts ran out on torch so he weedled himself back in hahah xx


----------



## sasha1

Get a garden shed...lol....My dad has one of those...with electric, radio and kettle......

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Steff

cheers for tip hun lol

IM away for night now hun 


nights xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> cheers for tip hun lol
> 
> IM away for night now hun
> 
> 
> nights xx



Night Hun.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Yeah we both ok thanks....How are you doing are you feeling better?
> Hey see you have a picture up of the very tasty Jarred
> 
> Heidi
> x



Heheheh Oh Yes Jared Is Sooooo Hot , He Should Be On Prescription 

Glad You And Nath Are Both Well


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cheers for tip hun lol
> 
> IM away for night now hun
> 
> 
> nights xx



Hmm Something I Said I Presume


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heheheh Oh Yes Jared Is Sooooo Hot , He Should Be On Prescription
> 
> Glad You And Nath Are Both Well



Hi Hun..

OOOOO...well if you have Jared on script.....can I have Eminem?......and Nath wants Beyonce.....

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> OOOOO...well if you have Jared on script.....can I have Eminem?......and Nath wants Beyonce.....
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm sure we can get Eminem for you  hmmm maybe Nath will have to wait till hes 16 for  Beyonce though  Mmmm Jared on script !! the stuff dreams are made of lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm sure we can get Eminem for you  hmmm maybe Nath will have to wait till hes 16 for  Beyonce though  Mmmm Jared on script !! the stuff dreams are made of lol




Ta hun......Speaking of Eminem..was on his web site before..........lol......Not sure of Nath's view's on having to wait till he is 16....just told him its the law....hahahahahaha

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Ta hun......Speaking of Eminem..was on his web site before..........lol......Not sure of Nath's view's on having to wait till he is 16....just told him its the law....hahahahahaha
> 
> Heidi
> x



I bet you were !!  you should put an avatar up Heidi , you could have the lovely Marshall Mathers up lol Tough Nathan !!! and shes married anyway .


----------



## sasha1

Right all you gorgeous people...I'm off...totally shattered....Will catch up with you all tomorrow....

Night night....all take care

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right all you gorgeous people...I'm off...totally shattered....Will catch up with you all tomorrow....
> 
> Night night....all take care
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey , take care xxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all how's the weekend been for yous??


----------



## Steff

good morning  all x


----------



## Northerner

Morning steff, how's it going with the visitors?


----------



## Steff

really well thanks Northener we are heading off to pick lads cake up but the weather is less then inviting at the moment, How are you ?


----------



## Northerner

I'm ok thanks - but the weather is miserable and the house next door (I live in a semi) is being renovated, so I'm going to have hammering and drilling all day!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. 

BG 5.2. Had meatballs and pasta last night so portions size must be about right now.

Anyway, I bumped into some friends after church who said would I like to go for a *short* walk.... to a pub.... Yes I said

What a walk! BG was 5.6 when we set out. We went *5 miles across country* and found this nice ohh arrgh country bumkin pub. BG after 2 pints of real ale (brain curdler) and a packet of crisps 11.6 Walked back to where we set out from and BG 4.4. I was zonked. 

And this morning I look like a lobster. And I've found new places that ache. 

To make matters worse I've been invited out for a 60 mile walk......Not so quickly matey...


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> I'm ok thanks - but the weather is miserable and the house next door (I live in a semi) is being renovated, so I'm going to have hammering and drilling all day!




Northerner - Bung some *Kate* on and *Crank the volume up!!!*

Which reminds me to test Cloudbusting again... Followed by Running Up That Hill (see my last post)!!!


----------



## Steff

gd morning tez x


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Northerner - Bung some *Kate* on and *Crank the volume up!!!*
> 
> Which reminds me to test Cloudbusting again... Followed by Running Up That Hill (see my last post)!!!



Make sure you get your collection ready for Thursday - it's Katemas! (KB's birthday!)


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff and Northener.

I'll look forward to Katemas...

We'll have to get Alex to put some Valium in Bev's tea...


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner - I've just put the whole story on the record player... Turned the bass up. Neighbours have gone out.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Northerner - I've just put the whole story on the record player... Turned the bass up. Neighbours have gone out.



Not because you put Kate on I hope!


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning All

Hows everyone doing so far today?

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Not because you put Kate on I hope!



Nope they've gone to work.



sasha1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hows everyone doing so far today?
> 
> Heidi
> x



I'm sunburnt and aching in new places after a short (they lied) walk with some friends for a pint or two yesterday...

I'm recovering with lots of music on the jukebox and record player volume cranked up. Perhaps Nathan and I can have a 'How loud is your music?' competition...  

I got your email and will reply in a bit.


----------



## Steff

hey everyone 

hello heidi how u xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff, 

How's your little part of the world going? 

Did you get your smalls dried OK?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> hello heidi how u xx



Hi Steff..

We good thanks...How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

I'm sunburnt and aching in new places after a short (they lied) walk with some friends for a pint or two yesterday...

I'm recovering with lots of music on the jukebox and record player volume cranked up. Perhaps Nathan and I can have a 'How loud is your music?' competition...  

I got your email and will reply in a bit.[/quote]




Hi Tez....

OOOOO...sunburn......wow.....where did you find the sun???.....Not shining up here still...

Hehehehehe...What have you got blasting out of the jukebox.....Nathan has a combination of Disturbed blasting out...followed by random explosions from the xbox.....

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon People  nice and sunny here now Woooooo !!!!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Hun...

How you doing?....Yes we have sun now to ........yippppeeeeee

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> I'm sunburnt and aching in new places after a short (they lied) walk with some friends for a pint or two yesterday...
> 
> I'm recovering with lots of music on the jukebox and record player volume cranked up. Perhaps Nathan and I can have a 'How loud is your music?' competition...
> 
> I got your email and will reply in a bit.






Hi Tez....

OOOOO...sunburn......wow.....where did you find the sun???.....Not shining up here still...

Hehehehehe...What have you got blasting out of the jukebox.....Nathan has a combination of Disturbed blasting out...followed by random explosions from the xbox.....

Heidi
x[/quote]

Hi All,

Got the sun on the walk yesterday. Forehead, face, neck and shoulders. 

Stars on 45 is on the jukebox at the moment. Followed by It must be love by Libbi Saffre then We have all the time in the world by Louis Armstrong and Beggin by Franki Valli,


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> How you doing?....Yes we have sun now to ........yippppeeeeee
> 
> Heidi
> x



Its about bloody time too lol !! it'll probably rain again tomorrow  how are you and Nath? ok I hope . Hmmm I'm getting there slowly , I feel like ive been hit by a bus and everything aches  but im alot better than I was thanks . Hey still no Avatar? get one up !! I'm sure you could find a nice hottie to put up there lol


----------



## Tezzz

Here's an avatar for Heidi... 







*http://www.bbc.co.uk/northamptonshire/features/2003/talking_teenagers/images/kevin_teenager_270.jpg*


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Here's an avatar for Heidi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.bbc.co.uk/northamptonshire/features/2003/talking_teenagers/images/kevin_teenager_270.jpg*



 Nice one Tez !!!!! , Umm I think you'd better start running now though


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its about bloody time too lol !! it'll probably rain again tomorrow  how are you and Nath? ok I hope . Hmmm I'm getting there slowly , I feel like ive been hit by a bus and everything aches  but im alot better than I was thanks . Hey still no Avatar? get one up !! I'm sure you could find a nice hottie to put up there lol




Yes hun ....rain forecast for tomorrow....booo...Yeah we ok thanks...Nath in a really bad mood at the moment....was ok before...now in one......Glad you feeling a little better hun.x...I havent got any pictures to put up as an avatar...wouldnt know how to do it either.....lol

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nice one Tez !!!!! , Umm I think you'd better start running now though



I hope Heidi realises the 'Tongue In Cheek department' have struck again.... 

Please Heidi..... grovel..... I'll wash up for a week.... grovel.... honest.... and you are so worthy!!!


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Yes hun ....rain forecast for tomorrow....booo...Yeah we ok thanks...Nath in a really bad mood at the moment....was ok before...now in one......Glad you feeling a little better hun.x...I havent got any pictures to put up as an avatar...wouldnt know how to do it either.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> x



Did he lose on the xbox or was my music louder than his...?

If you want an avatar putting up let me know and I'll give some advice.


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> I hope Heidi realises the 'Tongue In Cheek department' have struck again....
> 
> Please Heidi..... grovel..... I'll wash up for a week.... grovel.... honest.... and you are so worthy!!!





Hahahahahahahaha....thats a classic...lol...exactly the look I've just had off Nath....Oh and apparently I'm an idiot....hehehehe....told him not completely....some parts are missing...lol

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

Talking of avarars addict - is that black and white avatar really you..?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Talking of avarars addict - is that black and white avatar really you..?



Hehehehe Yes of course its me !!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Yes hun ....rain forecast for tomorrow....booo...Yeah we ok thanks...Nath in a really bad mood at the moment....was ok before...now in one......Glad you feeling a little better hun.x...I havent got any pictures to put up as an avatar...wouldnt know how to do it either.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> x



Well if you tell me who you want an avatar of I'll send you the pics and tell you how to put one up honey, its so easy even I can do it and I'm bloody hopeless with anything mechanical


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well if you tell me who you want an avatar of I'll send you the pics and tell you how to put one up honey, its so easy even I can do it and I'm bloody hopeless with anything mechanical



Awww...cheers hun...will have a think.......Got the plumber coming back soon...boiler poorly sick...hahaha...bless it was fixed before...now needs ICU....lol...I'm fed up...

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awww...cheers hun...will have a think.......Got the plumber coming back soon...boiler poorly sick...hahaha...bless it was fixed before...now needs ICU....lol...I'm fed up...
> 
> Heidi
> x



The main question is ....... is he a fit plumber or the usual old perv? If hes a fittie what the hell is wrong with you girl !!  if hes an old perv then I can understand why you're pi**ed off lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> The main question is ....... is he a fit plumber or the usual old perv? If hes a fittie what the hell is wrong with you girl !!  if hes an old perv then I can understand why you're pi**ed off lol




No he really nice lad...I know his wife very well.....and my dad knows him etc...We can have a good crack about MotoGP........

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> No he really nice lad...I know his wife very well.....and my dad knows him etc...We can have a good crack about MotoGP........
> 
> Heidi
> x



Lol oh well thats ok then , at least you can have a laugh with him  Whats up with Nath? just got one on him has he ?  hehehehe typical Diabetic !! we are such difficult buggers


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol oh well thats ok then , at least you can have a laugh with him  Whats up with Nath? just got one on him has he ?  hehehehe typical Diabetic !! we are such difficult buggers




Yeah..he was trying to miss a injection at breakfast.....so all his levels are running out....all my fault etc...got a right one on...

Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz

Jukebox is still belting out hits....

Herman's hermits are playing 'I'm into something good'...

Like the biscuit barrel perhaps... I wish...

Lady Marmalade are on next.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Yeah..he was trying to miss a injection at breakfast.....so all his levels are running out....all my fault etc...got a right one on...
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hmm well he will learn that he is only cheating himself not you , leave him to it he'll soon see the error of his ways .  either that or no jab no Xbox ? simple .


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Jukebox is still belting out hits....
> 
> Herman's hermits are playing 'I'm into something good'...
> 
> Like the biscuit barrel perhaps... I wish...
> 
> Lady Marmalade are on next.....



Ha Tez I see you are as in to your music as Heidi and myself   Mmmm I'd love a biscuit right now !!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm well he will learn that he is only cheating himself not you , leave him to it he'll soon see the error of his ways .  either that or no jab no Xbox ? simple .



Hahahaha...thats it...he knows he only got his self to blame....lol....but lets get mam going as well.....

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha...thats it...he knows he only got his self to blame....lol....but lets get mam going as well.....
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hmmm yes good point ... takes me back to my rebelious teenage years 

Umm not that I ever rebelled of course


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha...thats it...he knows he only got his self to blame....lol....but lets get mam going as well.....
> 
> Heidi
> x



Kids are always after a reaction from their mams! 

My niece learnt very quickly that when Uncle Shrek is babysitting it's easier to give up after hearing NO for the first time as Uncle Shrek won't give in easily......

Hi Ho Silver Lining is on the jukebox.... Appropriate eh..?


----------



## Steff

good early evening all i have left a lil msg on how my visit to DSN went ok peeps , i do hope all is well?? xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Kids are always after a reaction from their mams!
> 
> My niece learnt very quickly that when Uncle Shrek is babysitting it's easier to give up after hearing NO for the first time as Uncle Shrek won't give in easily......
> 
> Hi Ho Silver Lining is on the jukebox.... Appropriate eh..?



Hehehehe Well hello Uncle Shrek !! .... I am on the other hand the Aunt From Hell...... aparently  basically because I dont take any s*it and no means no , not nag and you'll get it


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff, glad you had a good day....

Let your love flow by the Bellamy Bothers is playing on the Jukebox now, what a fab tune-e-poo as Kenny Everett would say...


----------



## Tezzz

Right I'm off to the pub to collect the other half..... See yer laters. Hic!


----------



## Steff

hi all im away for night now catch u's tomoz xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, hope everyone is feeling gggrrrreeeaaatttttt.

What's occuring???


----------



## Tezzz

Morning.

Off to the W word. see you all this afternoon...


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone in diabetic land hope your all good? xx

tis a nice sunny start here so we are off out to treat lad to brekkie as an early birthday pressie x catch you all later


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone , all well I hope  Poor Nath has Swine flu


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all xx


you mean heidi's son? x


----------



## sofaraway

Hi guys, the sun is shining but I'm still locked away  
how you feeling AM? I hope Nath feels better and can keep those ketones down


----------



## Steff

hiya sofar im going around the bend my lad been out to play but they have al gone in now so he is bored arghhhhhh


----------



## sofaraway

has all the relatives gone home now? 

Have you got lots of plans to keep him entertained through the holidays?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Hi guys, the sun is shining but I'm still locked away
> how you feeling AM? I hope Nath feels better and can keep those ketones down



Hi Sofaraway, I'm pretty much over the swine flu but still have the Kidney infection  How are you since going on Tamiflu , I hope you're partner is flu free too


----------



## sofaraway

I'm alot better thanks, still got a blocked up nose and feel shattered no temps anymore. 
She is better too thanks. I'm going to the GP tomorrow evening.

It is driving me mad not being able to go out though, I usually go out even if it's just down to town to get a paper.


----------



## sasha1

Good afternoon people

Hows everyone doing today??..Hope you are all ok..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good afternoon people
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??..Hope you are all ok..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hello honey , you ok?  Sorry about Nath  I knew the headache sounded the same , and thats probably why he was moody yesterday too .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello honey , you ok?  Sorry about Nath  I knew the headache sounded the same , and thats probably why he was moody yesterday too .



Hi Hun...

Yeah I'm ok..apart from the stupid receptionist and the chemists this morning...I was not impressed
I think I had an idea last night, it was the start....especially the headache and him being in a right mood..Bless feel for him..and others that have or had it..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Yeah I'm ok..apart from the stupid receptionist and the chemists this morning...I was not impressed
> I think I had an idea last night, it was the start....especially the headache and him being in a right mood..Bless feel for him..and others that have or had it..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Awww poor Nath ((((hugs)))) I hope he's soon got  some music full blast again  Well we did say when we were talking lastnight didnt we , and I said it sounded like the swine flu headache , I wish Id been wrong though  GET WELL SOON NATH XXXXXX


----------



## Steff

no sofar i wish at gone they here till 5th lol so still over week to go arghhhhhhhh


hi heidi hun mwah xxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> no sofar i wish at gone they here till 5th lol so still over week to go arghhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> hi heidi hun mwah xxx




Hi Steff...

How you doing?..Hope all is spot on over your side of the country.....Is the sun shinning on you??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yes sweet it sure is i went out for an hour to the park the lads r playing cricket over there but i came home to hot for me lol thats my excuse , hows nath hun ? xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes sweet it sure is i went out for an hour to the park the lads r playing cricket over there but i came home to hot for me lol thats my excuse , hows nath hun ? xx



Its chucking it down over here and blowing a right hoolie.....lol....
Nath...is flat out in bed at the mo.......he just dropped off about 10 mins ago...It will do him good a little sleep

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yeah deffo let him have a nice nap , wnt do no harm x


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon people, hope all are well, and the ill folk are getting mended.

Is it summer?? I've no idea, still only 2 days left after today, mates wedding Friday!!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Ross, Steff, Addict, Heidi and any lurkers.

Oh well, what a day I had.... Ticket machine packed up on me.... Anyway, still smoke free.

Sorry to hear Addict is still poorly and Nathan has the swine flu.

I'm going to look for some nice pictures of KB to post on her birthday. Will need to do some pruning in the jukebox to get some more KB singles in...


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats wicked Tez, how long with out now? I bet you're feeling loaded already, or are you spending just as much on mints??


----------



## Tezzz

Thursay before last. Must be 12 days at a guess. Used to spend about 20 quid a week on fags. Mints costing me about 90p a day. Bet my HbA1c will go up a bit as a result...


----------



## rossi_mac

Buy some lotto tickets and you'll be winning double!!


----------



## sofaraway

Well done Tez thats great. So did that mean people got on the bus free?


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Thursay before last. Must be 12 days at a guess. Used to spend about 20 quid a week on fags. Mints costing me about 90p a day. Bet my HbA1c will go up a bit as a result...



Tez - smoking increases insulin resistance, so by stopping you're increasing your sensitivity to it and cancelling out the effect of those mints! Well done, I know how hard it can be - I was a smoker for 20 years, now stopped for 14.


----------



## Tezzz

sofaraway said:


> Well done Tez thats great. So did that mean people got on the bus free?



Yep, free rides until the cavalry arrived with a replacement machine....

Just try telling the old dears they don't have to show their free passes. I gave up and had to give them strips of ticket roll to reduce the confusion. Bless.



Northerner said:


> Tez - smoking increases insulin resistance, so by stopping you're increasing your sensitivity to it and cancelling out the effect of those mints! Well done, I know how hard it can be - I was a smoker for 20 years, now stopped for 14.



I've just learned something new there Northerner. I wondered why my bloods are a little lower. Been having some readings in the 3 and 4's again.... Been snacking to try and keep numbers in the 5's. Peanuts.

Anyway it's Karaoke at my not so usual boozer this Katemas (Thurs) so will be belting out some Kate numbers for you Norherner.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

flat hunting in southampton!!!! Found some nice places 

AND MATT HAS A JOB INTERVIEW YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY


----------



## Steff

good luck to matt x


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening peeps...

Hows things going with everyone???

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening peeps...
> 
> Hows things going with everyone???
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hello Heidi , hows Nath doing now? bloods and ketones any better?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi Ross, Steff, Addict, Heidi and any lurkers.
> 
> Oh well, what a day I had.... Ticket machine packed up on me.... Anyway, still smoke free.
> 
> Sorry to hear Addict is still poorly and Nathan has the swine flu.
> 
> I'm going to look for some nice pictures of KB to post on her birthday. Will need to do some pruning in the jukebox to get some more KB singles in...



Hello Tez , hope you and the other half are well today  Good luck on the not smoking !!!! your lungs and your pockets will thankyou


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> flat hunting in southampton!!!! Found some nice places
> 
> AND MATT HAS A JOB INTERVIEW YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY



Good Luck with the flat hunting Sam and fingers crossed for Matt !!!


----------



## Steff

hey all just saying goodnight and catch u all in 2moz x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all,

Hope Naths alright Heidi, 

Salmon hope the flats are spider free!! And good luck Matt.

Addict how you doing, pain any better? I hope it is.

And an extra woo hoo for me, we may actually be moving, draft contracts have been received!!!

Bit of grub then a tuesday night pint, mate's 30th!!

Catch you all later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey all just saying goodnight and catch u all in 2moz x



Hello Goodbye


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hope Naths alright Heidi,
> 
> Salmon hope the flats are spider free!! And good luck Matt.
> 
> Addict how you doing, pain any better? I hope it is.
> 
> And an extra woo hoo for me, we may actually be moving, draft contracts have been received!!!
> 
> Bit of grub then a tuesday night pint, mate's 30th!!
> 
> Catch you all later.




Have a pint of something cold and Alcoholic for me pleaseeeeee  

Have a good night and dont forget its still work in the morning !! hehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , hows Nath doing now? bloods and ketones any better?



Hi Hun....How you doing??
Nath's temp gone back up to 39....Ketones still at 1...Blood down to 9..after loads of corrections..has'nt eaten much either...still in bed says he feels like sh**e......Mi plumber gone missing after going for a part for the boiler....Mi ex hubby..Naths dad...been a A***e...and I'm now eating chocolate...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey all just saying goodnight and catch u all in 2moz x



Hi and Goodbye Steff..

Catch up with you 2moz....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hope Naths alright Heidi,
> 
> And an extra woo hoo for me, we may actually be moving, draft contracts have been received!!!
> 
> Bit of grub then a tuesday night pint, mate's 30th!!
> 
> Catch you all later.



Hi Ross...

Nath not a happy bunny...bless.......but mam is being a good nurse...much to Naths annoyance....he wants to be left alone....

Congrats on the impending move...nice one....

enjoy your grub and pint....Happy Dayz....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

salmonpuff said:


> flat hunting in southampton!!!! Found some nice places
> 
> AND MATT HAS A JOB INTERVIEW YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY




Hi Sam....

Good luck with the flat hunting....
Wish Matt good luck for his job interview......yipppeeeeeee...
Has the spider vacated residence yet.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tez...

Hey brill news about the no smoking....yesssss........well done....

How you doing??

Heidi
x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Have a pint of something cold and Alcoholic for me pleaseeeeee
> 
> Have a good night and dont forget its still work in the morning !! hehe



That sounds like an excuse to have a couple!! So I will!

Hmm I guess you've been on the wagon for a few days now! Never good!!

Heidi glad your keeping an eye on Kevin, keep up the good work.

RIght I'm off


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....How you doing??
> Nath's temp gone back up to 39....Ketones still at 1...Blood down to 9..after loads of corrections..has'nt eaten much either...still in bed says he feels like sh**e......Mi plumber gone missing after going for a part for the boiler....Mi ex hubby..Naths dad...been a A***e...and I'm now eating chocolate...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hows he doing now ? they say the first 24 hours are the worse  I hope he starts to feel more like our usual Nath soon . God you must be tired from all the stress , if you need a rant or anything let me know and I'll be there ok . I found once i went on Tamiflu my sugars dropped so maybe hopefully Naths will too by tomorrow . Now Ive stopped the Tamiflu but I am still on Antibiotics my sugars are zooming sky high .


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tez...
> 
> Hey brill news about the no smoking....yesssss........well done....
> 
> How you doing??
> 
> Heidi
> x



Things are ticking over. Nearly out of mints. Don't seem that strong now....

Sorry to hear about Nathan. Bummer to say the least. However at least 'Nurse Mam' is in charge and I'll guarantee Nathan will be back to his usual self in no time...

I'm going to bed now. Have to be up at 4am to scare the night owls.

Good night all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Things are ticking over. Nearly out of mints. Don't seem that strong now....
> 
> Sorry to hear about Nathan. Bummer to say the least. However at least 'Nurse Mam' is in charge and I'll guarantee Nathan will be back to his usual self in no time...
> 
> I'm going to bed now. Have to be up at 4am to scare the night owls.
> 
> Good night all.



Night Tez , Take Care xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, how we all doing?? Not the best weather last few days, but hopefully it'll be good for the weekend at least!

Addict, how are you doing Kidneys better I hope? I had a few cold beers last night, very good too!

Hope Nath's doing okay, read thread earlier, you've got your hands full there.

Evening everyone else, any other poorly people amongst us today? 

Stay safe.


----------



## Steff

afternoon one and all you all ok?

x


----------



## sasha1

Hello People.....

Hows everyone doing today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi heidi fine ty , how you ?? and hows nath ? xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff...

How are you doing?? Hope you ok.. Nath not brill.....but Ketones have gone....yesssssss..........Hopefully in the next few days he will be back to Kevin the Teenager.....I've missed him....lol..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

nighty night all xx

glad nath ketones gone tho hun , all the best to him on speedy recovery xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello and Goodbye Everyone  I hope you are all well in Diabetes Land , 

Such good news that the Ketones have gone now Heidi  I hope Nath starts 

to feel his usual self soon .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i really want some garlic bread....


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> i really want some garlic bread....




 Carbs !?!? *runs away screaming*  Dont do it !!


----------



## katie

ehem twin... thought u liked the occasional garlic bread?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Carbs !?!? *runs away screaming*  Dont do it !!



butbutbut

soooooooooo yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy

i think I'll wait til tomorrow though  have it before work. Om nom


----------



## Tezzz

Morning world! It's Katemas today... (Ask Northerner) 

BG 5.3.

Off to the W word now. 

Still smoke free. 2 weeks.


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ehem twin... thought u liked the occasional garlic bread?



Shhhhhhhhh !!!!! bloody grass !!! , only the odd SLICE ! not a whole one Twin ,


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning world! It's Katemas today... (Ask Northerner)
> 
> BG 5.3.
> 
> Off to the W word now.
> 
> Still smoke free. 2 weeks.



Woooo Well done on the smoke free Tez!!  , good bloods too .


----------



## sofaraway

Shouldn't have looked at this thread, I want garlic bread now! 
Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Shouldn't have looked at this thread, I want garlic bread now!
> Hope everyone is ok today



Hi Nikki , I hope you are feeling better now  I think I'm the only one who doesnt want Garlic Bread !!  I want Giant Chocolate Buttons Mmmmm


----------



## sofaraway

I'm feeling alot better thanks but not 100% yet GP signed me off until monday. I am cookign a few of those mini kievs to satify the garlic craving.

are you feeling better from the kidney infection?


----------



## sasha1

Hi All...

How are we all doing today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi heidi u ok hun xx 


rain rain rain here


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi heidi u ok hun xx
> 
> 
> rain rain rain here




Hi Steff,

How you doing?..Yeah I'm ok thanks.

Pretty much the same weather over here too...a bit of thunder mixed in as well....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all. 

Another day over. 

Nice and sunny till my last trip then heavens opened. Got drenched walking from the bus to the depot.... Grrr. 

Garlic.... Love the stuff.  I think we'll have baked fish in Garlic and lemon juice for din dins tonight... (Low carb as well!)

How's Nathan Heidi? Feeling better I hope.

How's Steff...? Is your young'un wearing you out?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tez...

How you doing??...apart form getting soaked at work......weather up here...my god the sun is shinning....not sure how long for..cause we've had all seasons in one day..lol

Nath..I think is getting there..fingers crossed..although no Ketones..Blood levels are still up.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone , all ok I hope  is that my recipe again Tez ?  Mmmm Delicious . Good news about Nath, Heidi , hopefully those bloods will start to drop now youve adjusted his basal. Hello to the rest of you , 


Twin , when you're on later, I hope you had a good day at your brothers


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I'm feeling alot better thanks but not 100% yet GP signed me off until monday. I am cookign a few of those mini kievs to satify the garlic craving.
> 
> are you feeling better from the kidney infection?



Alot better thanks Nikki , still weak and tired though , I'm not sure if thats from the swine flu or the kidneys or the combination of them both. I'm still not wanting to eat properly either , saying that if I had chocolate in the house it would be eaten  I love those little kievs !! Mmmm


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello everyone , all ok I hope is that my recipe again Tez ?  Mmmm Delicious . Good news about Nath, Heidi , hopefully those bloods will start to drop now youve adjusted his basal. Hello to the rest of
> 
> 
> Hi Hun..
> 
> How you doing, are you feeling any better??...It is good news about Nath...just hope the basal adjustment is enough...still doing 2 hourly corrections with N/R....just hoping that he wont relapse at all....fingers crossed..
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , all ok I hope is that my recipe again Tez ?  Mmmm Delicious . Good news about Nath, Heidi , hopefully those bloods will start to drop now youve adjusted his basal. Hello to the rest of
> 
> 
> Hi Hun..
> 
> How you doing, are you feeling any better??...It is good news about Nath...just hope the basal adjustment is enough...still doing 2 hourly corrections with N/R....just hoping that he wont relapse at all....fingers crossed..
> 
> Heidi
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Honey I'm fine , just weak and tired , I feel as if Tez has hit me with one of his busses   And I still dont feel like eating anything . I have had a boiled egg earlier though so I'll not starve lol. I hope thats the worst of it over with for our Nath now , how many days of Tamiflu has he got left? Tell him I know exactly how he feels , Ive still got the headache and sore throat / cough. Bloody Swine flu Grrrr ((((hugs))))
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Honey I'm fine , just weak and tired , I feel as if Tez has hit me with one of his busses   And I still dont feel like eating anything . I have had a boiled egg earlier though so I'll not starve lol. I hope thats the worst of it over with for our Nath now , how many days of Tamiflu has he got left? Tell him I know exactly how he feels , Ive still got the headache and sore throat / cough. Bloody Swine flu Grrrr ((((hugs))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hun...((((((HUGS))))))....could you not manage some soup or something??...Worried about you...Nath says he feels like S***E....just looks totally exhausted and knackered..he still just lying on his bed....He has 1 more tamiflu to take today...then another 2 days..so will finish course on saturday night.
> 
> Heidi
> xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

gd early evening tez AM and heidi x

im fine thx heidi went back to work to do a wee shift earlier i had forgotton what hard work was lol, hi tez hows the no smoking going ? AM how are u feeling hun? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hun...((((((HUGS))))))....could you not manage some soup or something??...Worried about you...Nath says he feels like S***E....just looks totally exhausted and knackered..he still just lying on his bed....He has 1 more tamiflu to take today...then another 2 days..so will finish course on saturday night.
> 
> Heidi
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr I know how he feels so much  I ache , even my aches ache . and Ive still got the bloody headache.Is he trying to eat anything ? even rice pudding or jellies and stuff , I know you said hes not keen on icecream . How are you anyway ? , dont be running yourself ragged , try and rest when Nath is so you dont get ill too.
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> gd early evening tez AM and heidi x
> 
> im fine thx heidi went back to work to do a wee shift earlier i had forgotton what hard work was lol, hi tez hows the no smoking going ? AM how are u feeling hun? xx



Hi Steff..

Glad you ok...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

it rained alot 2day and now i see on the weather saturday is a total washout grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> gd early evening tez AM and heidi x
> 
> im fine thx heidi went back to work to do a wee shift earlier i had forgotton what hard work was lol, hi tez hows the no smoking going ? AM how are u feeling hun? xx



Hellooooooo CONGRATULATIONS !!!! 4000 POSTS CLUB !!! 

yeah I'm ok , still aching and moaning lol . hows all the family doing ? they going nextweek ? btw I hope your little lad had a good day


----------



## Steff

helloooooo ty ty i got there in the end lol bring on the 5000th ha!!

yes all fine thanks im wishing the time flies i am now fed up i want my place back arghhh , lad had gr8 day got all he wanted he gor 75 quid which he wants to put in the bacnk which is unusual lol x


----------



## Steff

Right Bk Laters Pple X


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Right Bk Laters Pple X



Catch you later


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry gang, had my sister on the phone. Women eh...? I think she'll soon be talking through her nose coz she's about to wear her mouth out.....

Right I must say goodnight as up at 4.30am tomorrow. 

Take care all.

PS Fish was super addict. Had it with cauliflower and courgettes.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Sorry gang, had my sister on the phone. Women eh...? I think she'll soon be talking through her nose coz she's about to wear her mouth out.....
> 
> Right I must say goodnight as up at 4.30am tomorrow.
> 
> Take care all.
> 
> PS Fish was super addict. Had it with cauliflower and courgettes.



Glad it was nice Tez  I should come for tea I think  

Night Take care xxx


----------



## Steff

nighty night tez t/c x


----------



## Steff

im away as well people

catch u 2morrow xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im away as well people
> 
> catch u 2morrow xx



Night steff


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, whats going down?

Tez what you got spinning round on the decks??

Weekend starts here for me!! Woo Hoo

Got a mates wedding tomorrow, but driving so not too much drinkie for me!

Hope everyone else is doing well, catch you all later, been a bit quiet lately, lots on!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

26 minutes til i turn 21!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

Are you lot still here?!

Thought you'd have given up on this one long ago...

Hope you're all well?


----------



## Einstein

salmonpuff said:


> 26 minutes til i turn 21!!!!!!!!!


 

21! Another six and a bit weeks and I'm 41.

Anyway, may I be one of the first to offer you a happy birthday!

Have a great day and for your 21st everyone else should run around for you, but you're allowed to look tired


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> 26 minutes til i turn 21!!!!!!!!!



Happy Birthday Sam !!!!!


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone 

all ok? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone  All well I hope , Moody weather here again


----------



## Steff

afternoon all x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Another day over. Whoppee...

I'm off down the pub. Karaoke. I deserve it. *2 weeks and one day* off the fags...

Avoid Brighton tomorrow peeps... There's the pride parade.... The place will be heaving.... 

And I'm working so guess who will get stuck in the gridlock...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another day over. Whoppee...
> 
> I'm off down the pub. Karaoke. I deserve it. *2 weeks and one day* off the fags...
> 
> Avoid Brighton tomorrow peeps... There's the pride parade.... The place will be heaving....
> 
> And I'm working so guess who will get stuck in the gridlock...



Well done on the no smoking Tez !! can I come to the pub too please ? Ive done 2 weeks of being ill , does that mean I deserve a beer too ? 
Oooo is it Gay Pride ?? I want to go !! I bet most of my friends down that way will be going   grrrr not fair


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well done on the no smoking Tez !! can I come to the pub too please ? Ive done 2 weeks of being ill , does that mean I deserve a beer too ?
> Oooo is it Gay Pride ?? I want to go !! I bet most of my friends down that way will be going   grrrr not fair


Yes do pop down the pub. I'll have a lemonade for you as driving later.

Yes it's gay pride.. Very busy. 

Gotta go now, pub here I come...


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps....

Hows everyone doing today........hey its the start of the weekend........yesssss

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes do pop down the pub. I'll have a lemonade for you as driving later.
> 
> Yes it's gay pride.. Very busy.
> 
> Gotta go now, pub here I come...



Lucky you !! you get to go to the pub and see the Parade  I dont envy you driving during it though  I wish I wasnt ill I would defo have come down , alot of my friends are gay and it would have been good to come to the parade .


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps....
> 
> Hows everyone doing today........hey its the start of the weekend........yesssss
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe Yes and isnt it someones Birthday in a few days time ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Yes and isnt it someones Birthday in a few days time ?



Who's?????....sssshhhhhhhhh.........Hey I'm just gonna txt you something...hehehehehe..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Who's?????....sssshhhhhhhhh.........Hey I'm just gonna txt you something...hehehehehe..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



HAHAHAHAHAHA JUST GOT IT THANKS !! OOOOO I HOPE IT WORKS LOL I REALLLYYYY WANT **** ALL !! HEHEHEHEHE GOOD ONE


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope everyone's well, hmm what you two girls up to!!??

Well hope the lucky person has a good birthday treat.

Just back from a mate's wedding in Kent, beautiful day, sunny clear sky.

Also ate fine no probs there then came pudding, cake, so I was unsure until I heard what it was! It was 5 whole rounds of cheese stacked like a traditional wedding cake!!! So I ate CHEESE!!!! Why hasn't anyone done this before???


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hope everyone's well, hmm what you two girls up to!!??
> 
> Well hope the lucky person has a good birthday treat.
> 
> Just back from a mate's wedding in Kent, beautiful day, sunny clear sky.
> 
> Also ate fine no probs there then came pudding, cake, so I was unsure until I heard what it was! It was 5 whole rounds of cheese stacked like a traditional wedding cake!!! So I ate CHEESE!!!! Why hasn't anyone done this before???



Umm ..... nothing , its just Heidi texting me stuff thats all 
Anyway helloooooo Ross , you ok I hope ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

birthday almost over. slightly tipsy bit not too much. Had a bg of 19.4, correctewd...but still high. grrrr, its coming down though thankfully

looking at a flat in southampton tomorrow afternoon so hopefully won't be too hungover 

thank you all for your birthday wishes!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm ..... nothing , its just Heidi texting me stuff thats all
> Anyway helloooooo Ross , you ok I hope ?



Helloo back, yeah I'm really good thanks Addict, hope you are too, I've been a bit glum for a few days, not sure why!!??

Anyway hoope your all having a good weekend, Hmmmm I would be if I wasn't sitting here trying to get some work done!

Salmon good luck with your flat hunting, can be a pain in the arse I'm sure, especial with a barstool behind the eyes!!

PS Addict how's your brute going??


----------



## Steff

hi All hope alls good 


bk to work so catch u lot laters x


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Steff, hope you're not having to work too long this weekend.


----------



## sasha1

Good Aftenoon...all in this fine forum....

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good day heidi rossi how are you x
  well first shift out the way bk in 2moz yayaya 

im taking that m8 of mine out 2night hopefully we can have jolly good chat xx will catch u all 2moz now 

have a gd night all xx

AM hope your good to xxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> good day heidi rossi how are you x
> well first shift out the way bk in 2moz yayaya
> 
> im taking that m8 of mine out 2night hopefully we can have jolly good chat xx will catch u all 2moz now
> 
> have a gd night all xx
> 
> AM hope your good to xxx




Hi Steff...

Yeah I'm good thanks...Nath still not to good though...totally washed out

Hope you ok....Hey hope the meal and chat goes down well.....

OOOOO...back to work.......lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Yeah I'm good thanks...Nath still not to good though...totally washed out
> 
> Hope you ok....Hey hope the meal and chat goes down well.....
> 
> OOOOO...back to work.......lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Sorry to here your boy's still not fixed, keep up the good work tho.

Tez what you got blasting out?? 

Has anyone got sun today?? Been doing a few jobs in the garden getting a bit damp!!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry to here your boy's still not fixed, keep up the good work tho.
> 
> Tez what you got blasting out??
> 
> Has anyone got sun today?? Been doing a few jobs in the garden getting a bit damp!!




Hi Ross...

How you doing?...Hope you feeling a little better..

Yeah Nath getting there...just the erratic BG....although the poor kid looks washed out.

We've had a bit of sun this afternoon...lashing it down this morning though

Did you enjoy your mates wedding?

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross...
> 
> How you doing?...Hope you feeling a little better..
> 
> Yeah Nath getting there...just the erratic BG....although the poor kid looks washed out.
> 
> We've had a bit of sun this afternoon...lashing it down this morning though
> 
> Did you enjoy your mates wedding?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



YEah I'm much better now ta, had a few glum days no idea why!!

Been finding carb counting a bit difficult lately though, maybe my ratio has changed again!?!?? Bloody D Grrrr!!

Wedding was ace low key only 35, only new the groom & bride, and the lads I met on the stag do, ace.

Also wedding cake was a stck of 5 rounds of cheese!!!! Ace! No carbs!!

Hope Nath gets back soon, I guess eating nothing doing nothing and feeling like s**** is bound to wash him out!

Take care.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone , all well I hope. Good news that Nath is feeling abit better Heidi , few more days and he'll be blasting out some Dope and other class tunes


----------



## Steff

good morning all 
hope everyones ok? x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning All, 

Hey Steff, glad your chat with your mate went well you must be well pleased.


----------



## Steff

yeah Rossi it's a weight off my mind , what you upto today? I head off to work at 10.30 x


----------



## rossi_mac

me, not much, a bit of work, delivering a shed, and hopefully not a lot else!!

Enjoy your shift if you can!!


----------



## Steff

yeah i can, every day that goes passed is a day closer to me getting place back to myself and family go home LOL x


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon....on this glorious day up here....sun at last........

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hey heidi hows things?

sunny here to yayyyyy x


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon ladies, off to garden now finished work! Hey heidi how's the buddist festival going?? Do you recommend? Wives Auntie is a buddist, she has  people round for chanting every now and then, seems alright to me!

See yous later

keep smiling!


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey heidi hows things?
> 
> sunny here to yayyyyy x




Hi Steff...

Aye things going ok thanks hun....apart form an ex phoning at stupid o clock this morning.........

How you..did you have a good chat and meal wi your mate?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yeah thanks hun i left what happened in the thread this morning twas a nice productive evening hehe xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon ladies, off to garden now finished work! Hey heidi how's the buddist festival going?? Do you recommend? Wives Auntie is a buddist, she has  people round for chanting every now and then, seems alright to me!
> 
> See yous later
> 
> keep smiling!




Hi Ross..

Festival up here....enough said.......lol......Thousands here....its winding down though the end of next week.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

right i gtg now 

laters x


----------



## sasha1

Hello people....

How are we all doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi heidi all good hwos u xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi heidi all good hwos u xx



Yeah ok, thanks Steff...

Have you still got your family over??..How was work 2day?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yea hun family here till 5gh gawd tis dragging lol , work was fine i hadnt missed much really was still as c**p as ever


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yea hun family here till 5gh gawd tis dragging lol , work was fine i hadnt missed much really was still as c**p as ever



Bless....did you sort out a garden shed??....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

did i ekkers like pmsl , been hard enuff getting out the front door with weather we had last week or so


----------



## katie

hey everyone. good weekend? x


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> hey everyone. good weekend? x



Apart from the thoroughly miserable washout that was Saturday, not bad! How are plans going for OZ?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Apart from the thoroughly miserable washout that was Saturday, not bad! How are plans going for OZ?



ah yes, it was a bit nasty.  I went to visit my brother in Bristol and he bought me a bag for oz, woo! So that's one thing done  Havent got much else done, must get one more thing done tomorrow on my day off lol. Eek I need more money 

Did you get up to much Northe?


----------



## Northerner

Not really, spent Saturday messing around with my shiny new laptop and trying to get the wireless modem/router working. Everything seems to be connected OK but it won't connect to the internet so I've got a call in to the ISP.

I trimmed some shrubs in the garden today - woo!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Not really, spent Saturday messing around with my shiny new laptop and trying to get the wireless modem/router working. Everything seems to be connected OK but it won't connect to the internet so I've got a call in to the ISP.
> 
> I trimmed some shrubs in the garden today - woo!



oooh a new laptop, that's always exciting! (or is that just me??).  Hmm a new laptop but old internet? it's weird that it isnt working...

Haha well done, im going to do some gardening tomorrow, as long as it doesnt rain!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> oooh a new laptop, that's always exciting! (or is that just me??).  Hmm a new laptop but old internet? it's weird that it isnt working...
> 
> Haha well done, im going to do some gardening tomorrow, as long as it doesnt rain!



It works with my usb modem, so I'm guessing there's a setting buried somewhere in Windows Vista - I'm only used to XP. Supposed to be agood day tomorrow round these parts, but rain Tuesday...


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all. Busy weekend. No time for the pooter. Just got in. Off to bed. Shattered.

Northerner, if you're stuck with the wireless problem PM me. In the meantime check the switch is turned on on the laptop. One of mine has a switch on the front, the other you have to press the Fn key and F1 to turn the wireless on.

Other thing is does the new laptop work with an Ethernet (8 wire network cable) connection?


----------



## Steff

good morning all from a sunny north xx all ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone in Diabetes land   heres a funny song for all you lot out there who love ebay  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKtlK7sn0JQ


----------



## Steff

good morn AM u ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morn AM u ok x



Helloooo steff , not too bad thanks. you got rid of all the family yet?


----------



## sasha1

Hello all you gorgeous people..

Hows everyone doing today?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello all you gorgeous people..
> 
> Hows everyone doing today?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooooo Birthday Girl  you ok today? hows Nath?


----------



## Steff

nope wednesday hun and some go tomoz lol

helloooo heidi wat u guna be upto today hun ? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

So you'll be marking the days off till you get your house back to yourself then , i know i would lol.


----------



## Steff

LOL to right i aint done to bad really i thought i would get no time at all to get on here but cause they been a few of them i have not had to go everywhere with them x


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Birthday Girl  you ok today? hows Nath?




Hi Hun....

I'm good, good, good....thanx hun.....Nath a little better again today...BG still a bit erratic....but at least he on the road to recovery.......How you doing hun?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

right gals im off now guna take advantage of the sun 

catch you laters X


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> nope wednesday hun and some go tomoz lol
> 
> helloooo heidi wat u guna be upto today hun ? x



Hi Steff...

Not sure what we up to today yet...Nath still in isolation....that is up 2morra...so gonna make up for it then...

How you doing hun?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Not sure what we up to today yet...Nath still in isolation....that is up 2morra...so gonna make up for it then...
> 
> How you doing hun?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yea i will be better when i get my lunch down me im starved lol got nice salad from morrisons guna risk it and eat outdoors with lad xx

laters all


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....
> 
> I'm good, good, good....thanx hun.....Nath a little better again today...BG still a bit erratic....but at least he on the road to recovery.......How you doing hun?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



not too bad today , still bloody queasy  and sooo tired , i cant seem to shake it off at all Grrrr  , Good news Nath is feeling better though, any tunes blaring out yet ?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yea i will be better when i get my lunch down me im starved lol got nice salad from morrisons guna risk it and eat outdoors with lad xx
> 
> laters all



Enjoy your lunch......the sun gone in over here and clouding up.....lol

Catch ya later

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> not too bad today , still bloody queasy  and sooo tired , i cant seem to shake it off at all Grrrr  , Good news Nath is feeling better though, any tunes blaring out yet ?



Have you been or had the dr out...see if he can give you something else hun...Must admit Nath very tired though...think its gonna take a good couple of weeks till he back on top form...Randomly we had a blast of slipknot last night for about 10 mins...but no tunes today so far...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Have you been or had the dr out...see if he can give you something else hun...Must admit Nath very tired though...think its gonna take a good couple of weeks till he back on top form...Randomly we had a blast of slipknot last night for about 10 mins...but no tunes today so far...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe nothing like a quick blast of slipknot when your feeling ill lol   All Hope Is Gone is by far the best album so far , i love all the songs on it , especially Snuff. 

Bye Steff catch you later .


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hello all you gorgeous people..
> 
> Hows everyone doing today?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm fine. Got to go to the W word later.... In the meantime playing toonz on the jukebox...



steff09 said:


> right gals im off now guna take advantage of the sun
> 
> catch you laters X



Get a suntan for me...



insulinaddict09 said:


> not too bad today , still bloody queasy  and sooo tired , i cant seem to shake it off at all Grrrr  , Good news Nath is feeling better though, any tunes blaring out yet ?



Sorry you're still feeling poorly addict. I'll have to get that nurses outfit out and sort you out. Nurse Tez will have you back to yourself in no time...



sasha1 said:


> Have you been or had the dr out...see if he can give you something else hun...Must admit Nath very tired though...think its gonna take a good couple of weeks till he back on top form...Randomly we had a blast of slipknot last night for about 10 mins...but no tunes today so far...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ooh err... Slipknot.. Will have to look on youtube for that. Is it heavy metal like ozzy ozbourne?

Anyway, a lazy morning before the mayhem of the afternoon. (The W word)


----------



## Tezzz

Just had a look on youtube for slipknot all hope is gone... 

Are you lot deaf... or am I an old fart...?  

Bring on Kate Bush... Now that's music...


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Just had a look on youtube for slipknot all hope is gone...
> 
> Are you lot deaf... or am I an old fart...?
> 
> Bring on Kate Bush... Now that's music...




Hi Tez

How you doing?....Have you had a good weekend.....was Brighton busy with the pride march??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tez
> 
> How you doing?....Have you had a good weekend.....was Brighton busy with the pride march??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah had a crappy morning on Saturday. I hate working on pride Saturday as the town goes bonkers. Tourists, traffic, people in stupid outfits. 

The town gets split into two and the buses don't go their normal route during the march and those buses that would normally go past the park have to go a different way and get held up throwing the timetable into chaos with drivers and their buses in the wrong places for crew changes.

Rant over....

Mind you, a some friends from London turned up and took me and the other half to a rather nice Italian restaurant as a pre engagement congratulations treat. Then we went to the pub and I did some singing. I did Mama Mia!! 

And on Sunday we went to a charity cabaret lunch in support of the AIDS hospice.


----------



## sasha1

Mind you, a some friends from London turned up and took me and the other half to a rather nice Italian restaurant as a pre engagement congratulations treat. Then we went to the pub and I did some singing. I did Mama Mia!! 

And on Sunday we went to a charity cabaret lunch in support of the AIDS hospice.[/quote]




Well at least the headache of the pride and the complications caused to bus routes etc...You had a brilliant Saturday evening...oooo...Italian.....mmmmm...now where's my doggy bag.....lol......Was it a Karaoke night at the pub.....I always used to sing Madonna...a true icon...

How was the charity cabaret lunch...hope you all raised loads of money for such a good cause...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yeah had a crappy morning on Saturday. I hate working on pride Saturday as the town goes bonkers. Tourists, traffic, people in stupid outfits.
> 
> The town gets split into two and the buses don't go their normal route during the march and those buses that would normally go past the park have to go a different way and get held up throwing the timetable into chaos with drivers and their buses in the wrong places for crew changes.
> 
> Rant over....
> 
> Mind you, a some friends from London turned up and took me and the other half to a rather nice Italian restaurant as a pre engagement congratulations treat. Then we went to the pub and I did some singing. I did Mama Mia!!
> 
> And on Sunday we went to a charity cabaret lunch in support of the AIDS hospice.



Ahem Tez !!! are you bad mouthing Slipknot !!??? all hope is gone is an excellent album , bloody kate bush ffs  I see youve been northed  does your other half know you are getting married yet?


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Well at least the headache of the pride and the complications caused to bus routes etc...You had a brilliant Saturday evening...oooo...Italian.....mmmmm...now where's my doggy bag.....lol......Was it a Karaoke night at the pub.....I always used to sing Madonna...a true icon...
> 
> How was the charity cabaret lunch...hope you all raised loads of money for such a good cause...



Yep it was a proper Italian place, fresh food.... Plates were clean after we finished so nothing for your doggy bag Heidi. Sorry. 

The Cabaret lunch was great. 5 courses and cabaret for ?20. Plus ?20 for the hospice raffle. The hospice is a very good cause. I have some friends who are HIV+ or have AIDS related illnesses and have visited them at the hospice many times. It's a very moving experience going there Heidi.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem Tez !!! are you bad mouthing Slipknot !!??? all hope is gone is an excellent album , bloody kate bush ffs  I see youve been northed  does your other half know you are getting married yet?



I have *not* been Northed woman!!!! I've loved Kate Bush since I was in short trousers. She is sex on legs. Hold on, gonna stick on *WOW* full volume on the Jukebox for that comment addict. There that's better. Some *real* music. Headbanging slipknot. I dunno... I can understand kids playing it but grown ups.... You need your head felt addict. I can assume poor Heidi has earplugs for that din... And Nathan's a teenager so he can't help himself but to listen to it.

And I'm gonna play *WOW  *again so there....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yep it was a proper Italian place, fresh food.... Plates were clean after we finished so nothing for your doggy bag Heidi. Sorry.
> 
> The Cabaret lunch was great. 5 courses and cabaret for ?20. Plus ?20 for the hospice raffle. The hospice is a very good cause. I have some friends who are HIV+ or have AIDS related illnesses and have visited them at the hospice many times. It's a very moving experience going there Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> I have *not* been Northed woman!!!! I've loved Kate Bush since I was in short trousers. She is sex on legs. Hold on, gonna stick on *WOW* full volume on the Jukebox for that comment addict. There that's better. Some *real* music. Headbanging slipknot. I dunno... I can understand kids playing it but grown ups.... You need your head felt addict. I can assume poor Heidi has earplugs for that din... And Nathan's a teenager so he can't help himself but to listen to it.
> 
> And I'm gonna play *WOW  *again so there....




Ahem !!! Heidi actually likes slipknot and shes a grown up too !! Anyway theres nothing wrong with my taste in music thankyou Tez  Your taste on the other hand ...... *cough* *cough* Kate Bush !!!!??? Noooooo


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem !!! Heidi actually likes slipknot and shes a grown up too !! Anyway theres nothing wrong with my taste in music thankyou Tez  Your taste on the other hand ...... *cough* *cough* Kate Bush !!!!??? Noooooo



Northerner - I think Bev has influenced Addict's account...

Right, I'm off to the W word. See ya peeps laters.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Northerner - I think Bev has influenced Addict's account...
> 
> Right, I'm off to the W word. See ya peeps laters.



Bye Tez , dont work too hard


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem !!! Heidi actually likes slipknot and shes a grown up too !! Anyway theres nothing wrong with my taste in music thankyou Tez  Your taste on the other hand ...... *cough* *cough* Kate Bush !!!!??? Noooooo





Hi Hun

OOOOOOO.....I am grown up...now thats scary.....lol.....I do like the snuff track though...Have you managed to listen to any tunes today...I'm loving the new Eminem track Beautiful..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Yep it was a proper Italian place, fresh food.... Plates were clean after we finished so nothing for your doggy bag Heidi. Sorry.
> 
> The Cabaret lunch was great. 5 courses and cabaret for ?20. Plus ?20 for the hospice raffle. The hospice is a very good cause. I have some friends who are HIV+ or have AIDS related illnesses and have visited them at the hospice many times. It's a very moving experience going there Heidi.
> 
> 
> Oh well....I'll let you off on the doggy bag then Tez.....lol....cant beat fresh Italian pasta though...delicious
> 
> I can imagine it is a very moving experience..visiting your friends...they are blessed to have a true friend like yourself...I am sure many who have HIV+ or an AIDS related illness..loose friends...which is very sad...
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> ... bloody kate bush ffs  I see youve been northed  ...



GRRRRR!!!!


----------



## sasha1

Northerner said:


> GRRRRR!!!!




I like Kate Bush...Northerner...amazing voice...a very talented lady

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

sasha1 said:


> I like Kate Bush...Northerner...amazing voice...a very talented lady
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah! Someone with taste!


----------



## Steff

good early evening all everyone ok? x


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening All.....

Hows the rest of everyones day been?

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello everyone in Diabetes land   heres a funny song for all you lot out there who love ebay
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKtlK7sn0JQ



Brilliant! Thank you.

Hope everyone alwightie.


----------



## Steff

hey all hows everyone ? x


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Brilliant! Thank you.
> 
> Hope everyone alwightie.




Hi Ross

Hows you doing today?...Are you feeling a little better?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey all hows everyone ? x



Hi Steff..

Still good here ta....Hows you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Good today if not a little tired, been on my feet all day, but at least it wasn't raining! 

Also just found out wife's auntie is holidaying in Lakes!! So may well be at the festival, whenever it is/was!

Looks like most people are nearly fixed here, that's good!

Hmm got to cook some fish before wife ges home not sure what to do with it! Any suggestions??


----------



## Steff

yeah thx all good x


----------



## Steff

right guys im off for the night 

catch you 2morrow xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> right guys im off for the night
> 
> catch you 2morrow xx



Catch you 2moz Steff...Have a good night

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> GRRRRR!!!!



Hmmm I see you have been brainwashing during my absence  Heidi dont worry im sure the damage is reversable, get some rock or metal on quick !! 
Tez Ive got serious doubts about your musical tastes but we can  try . 
As you are a Christian how about my favourite christian rock band ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gablEKsjlWg


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i HATE flat hunting

estate agents charge through the roof for admin fees, holding fees and deposits. We cant afford it 

seriously, one we looked at the other day wanted 1300 up front for a tiny squatty little unfurnished place...


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm I see you have been brainwashing during my absence  Heidi dont worry im sure the damage is reversable, get some rock or metal on quick !!
> Tez Ive got serious doubts about your musical tastes but we can  try .
> As you are a Christian how about my favourite christian rock band ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gablEKsjlWg



Hmmm I hope I am strong enough to avoid the brainwashing powers of Northener!



salmonpuff said:


> i HATE flat hunting
> 
> estate agents charge through the roof for admin fees, holding fees and deposits. We cant afford it
> 
> seriously, one we looked at the other day wanted 1300 up front for a tiny squatty little unfurnished place...



They are Barstools!! although there have been warinings in press lately is it worth looking in loot/gumtree local press?

Good luck, and stay strong, maybe look in areas further out, or in student areas? I dunno! Or a caravan park, I'm not taking the piss, I can think of worse places to be! Good luck again


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bye Tez , dont work too hard



I didn't. Had a fast bus on last bit of duty. Passengers had to hold on.... I was on a promise of a pint....



sasha1 said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it was a proper Italian place, fresh food.... Plates were clean after we finished so nothing for your doggy bag Heidi. Sorry.
> 
> The Cabaret lunch was great. 5 courses and cabaret for ?20. Plus ?20 for the hospice raffle. The hospice is a very good cause. I have some friends who are HIV+ or have AIDS related illnesses and have visited them at the hospice many times. It's a very moving experience going there Heidi.
> 
> 
> Oh well....I'll let you off on the doggy bag then Tez.....lol...cant beat fresh Italian pasta though...delicious
> 
> I can imagine it is a very moving experience..visiting your friends...they are blessed to have a true friend like yourself...I am sure many who have HIV+ or an AIDS related illness..loose friends...which is very sad...
> 
> Heidi
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tear jerker to say the least Heidi. If you've seen the film Philadelphia and the ill people in that then you've just scratched the surface.  I've helped people to smoke by holding a cigarette for them as they are too weak.  After a visit I think that my own problems pale into insignificance.
> 
> 
> 
> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRR!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done....
> 
> 
> 
> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Someone with taste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Kate Bush...Northerner...amazing voice...a very talented lady
> 
> Heidi
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I see you have been brainwashing during my absence  Heidi dont worry im sure the damage is reversable, get some rock or metal on quick !!
> Tez Ive got serious doubts about your musical tastes but we can  try .
> As you are a Christian how about my favourite christian rock band ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gablEKsjlWg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave it a go. I can honestly say it lasted more than 30 seconds and less than a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> salmonpuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE flat hunting
> 
> estate agents charge through the roof for admin fees, holding fees and deposits. We cant afford it
> 
> seriously, one we looked at the other day wanted 1300 up front for a tiny squatty little unfurnished place..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and the other half are about to flat hunt. We'll be renting as we are too old and poor to get a mortgage. Cue violin...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tezzz

Good night. Off to bed. Need to cuddle the other half..... listening to the World Service...


----------



## Tezzz

Morning. How is everybody today?

I have the day off and might just jump on a train to London and have a coffee...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning. How is everybody today?
> 
> I have the day off and might just jump on a train to London and have a coffee...



Morning Tez , have a good day in London


----------



## Twitchy

Ooh, sounds fun!  Hope everyone else is well too?!  

I'm emerging from yesterdays sulk...mainly cos I've escaped to work, leaving hubby & little 'un at home with suspected swine flu...(I think I must have had it after all, doh!!)...is it wrong to be glad to have to go to work?!


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning...Britain....

Hows everyone doing this morning??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Tez , have a good day in London



I will. Just need to escape from Brighton for a few hours. I fancy a posh coffee somewhere addict.



Twitchy said:


> Ooh, sounds fun!  Hope everyone else is well too?!
> 
> I'm emerging from yesterdays sulk...mainly cos I've escaped to work, leaving hubby & little 'un at home with suspected swine flu...(I think I must have had it after all, doh!!)...is it wrong to be glad to have to go to work?!



It's nice to escape.... Hence the 60 mile journey for a coffee....



sasha1 said:


> Good Morning...Britain....
> 
> Hows everyone doing this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm in good humour today. I have decided it's time to celebrate 2 weeks and 5 days of being smoke free with a coffee in Harrods....

How's Nath...? Is the house still quiet? I suspect a blast of loud music is the first indication he is feeling a lot better...

'Master and Servant' by Depeche Mode is on the jukebox.


----------



## Tezzz

*I found the chocolate biscuits!!*

I just found where the other half has stashed the *chocolate biscuits*...... 

Behind the sugar in the cupboard. 

Trust the other half to think I wouldn't look there... Bless... 

I won't tell the other half where my secret Jaffa cakes hiding place is.....


----------



## Tezzz

A blast from the past 'Teenage Rampage' by Sweet is on the jukebox....

And I've turned the volume up as well as it's after 9am.


----------



## sasha1

I'm in good humour today. I have decided it's time to celebrate 2 weeks and 5 days of being smoke free with a coffee in Harrods....

How's Nath...? Is the house still quiet? I suspect a blast of loud music is the first indication he is feeling a lot better...

'Master and Servant' by Depeche Mode is on the jukebox.[/quote]


Glad you ok Tez......2 weeks......brilliant well done...oooo..enjoy the coffee.

Nath..still not right..but getting there...He just and so surfacing..just mumbled something to me in a teenage stylee.....couldnt translate...was'nt english...lol.

oooooo.. Depeche Mode...I sooooo wanted to marry Dave Gahan........along with Nick Rhodes..David Sylvian...and Steve Strange....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Twitchy

brightontez said:


> I won't tell the other half where my secret Jaffa cakes hiding place is.....



he he...not just me that hides the goodies, eh?!  Although in my case it's mainly hypo stuff being hidden from our chocolate addicted toddler (thank-you, Grandma...! ) Mind you, it's useful in getting him to take his tamiflu...he has it mixed in a yoghurt, which he dutifully swallows down on the promise of chocolate buttons afterwards!   Maybe Grandma knows what she's doing after all!


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Glad you ok Tez......2 weeks......brilliant well done...oooo..enjoy the coffee.
> 
> Nath..still not right..but getting there...He just and so surfacing..just mumbled something to me in a teenage stylee.....couldnt translate...was'nt english...lol.
> 
> oooooo.. Depeche Mode...I sooooo wanted to marry Dave Gahan........along with Nick Rhodes..David Sylvian...and Steve Strange....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Regarding the smoking I've just put Given' Up by Mirrorball on the  CD player as it's not on vinyl. I don't know what to do with the money I've saved... Might stick it in a holiday fund. Dunno... Inspiration required for that one.

I can't translate what some teenagers say. Is it something like twin..? (We had some twins at secondary school in the same class and we never worked out what they said to each other..) Was watching the telly the other day and saw an advert for bread and the poor mother had to waft the smell of toast cooking to raise her teenager from his stupor.... Have you tried wafting toast under Nathan's nose...?

Are you giving your age away Heidi..? Surely not!!! I wanted to marry Kate Bush when I was 9 but my friend said she would be too old for me.... I got the idea from the film Melody.


----------



## Tezzz

Twitchy said:


> he he...not just me that hides the goodies, eh?!  Although in my case it's mainly hypo stuff being hidden from our chocolate addicted toddler (thank-you, Grandma...! ) Mind you, it's useful in getting him to take his tamiflu...he has it mixed in a yoghurt, which he dutifully swallows down on the promise of chocolate buttons afterwards!   Maybe Grandma knows what she's doing after all!



Goodies... goody goody yum yum....

I found with my niece her eyes were bigger than her stomach!


----------



## Steff

good morning all 

everyone well xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff...

What's the weather like up North? Sunny and off to the park or raining and watching the telly?


----------



## Steff

raining and watching the tele im afraid altho it aint stopped my son going out to play lol


----------



## Twitchy

Hiya Steph!  Seems a bit quiet on here today...or is it just me whose got nowt to do?!


----------



## Steff

nah not really just peeps at work and in bed still i guess

hey what happened with the pump then ?


----------



## sasha1

Hello again peeps...

Just got back in from town...and totally soaked......

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Twitchy

Well...turns out all those stupid sugar levels & the "tummy bug" i had over the past couple of weeks are down to being up the duff...despite 3, yes THREE negative tests!!  Up until yesterday when my period was 4 days o'due I'd done 3 tests already but being paranoid I figured I'd better check again...just in case! And yeup, postive...2 tests, both positive (guess this one is a slow starter lol!) 

I tested "one last time" because I thought it might affect going onto the pump & I'm glad I did now,despite the hospital saying they won't put me on the pump now as it could adversely affect the pregnancy...if this is true, I'm glad I checked!! I must admit I'm not entirely convinced, as I reckon the pants control I have at the mo on MDI (despite ramping up my BI from 13u am/pm to 20 am/pm & taking what I'd normally consider suicidal quick acting doses!!) presents a definite risk in itself (sigh).  Can't win.  Still, seeing the consultant tomorrow, when hopefully I can find out what the problem is & maybe figure out a sensible way forward that doesn't involve me continuing to be up at 2 & 4 am every night like at the mo...zzzzzzzzzz...

Meanwhile, oscillating between delight at being preg, disbelief that I am / that it will go well, total stress re the sugar levels & feeling sick as a dog!  (surely too early for morning sickness?!!).  Oh well, docs tomorrow...

How are you doing today?  Hope things are going well for you!


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hello again peeps...
> 
> Just got back in from town...and totally soaked......
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hi heidi join the club went shopping with me da and got drenched lol


----------



## Steff

Twitchy said:


> Well...turns out all those stupid sugar levels & the "tummy bug" i had over the past couple of weeks are down to being up the duff...despite 3, yes THREE negative tests!!  Up until yesterday when my period was 4 days o'due I'd done 3 tests already but being paranoid I figured I'd better check again...just in case! And yeup, postive...2 tests, both positive (guess this one is a slow starter lol!)
> 
> I tested "one last time" because I thought it might affect going onto the pump & I'm glad I did now,despite the hospital saying they won't put me on the pump now as it could adversely affect the pregnancy...if this is true, I'm glad I checked!! I must admit I'm not entirely convinced, as I reckon the pants control I have at the mo on MDI (despite ramping up my BI from 13u am/pm to 20 am/pm & taking what I'd normally consider suicidal quick acting doses!!) presents a definite risk in itself (sigh).  Can't win.  Still, seeing the consultant tomorrow, when hopefully I can find out what the problem is & maybe figure out a sensible way forward that doesn't involve me continuing to be up at 2 & 4 am every night like at the mo...zzzzzzzzzz...
> 
> Meanwhile, oscillating between delight at being preg, disbelief that I am / that it will go well, total stress re the sugar levels & feeling sick as a dog!  (surely too early for morning sickness?!!).  Oh well, docs tomorrow...
> 
> How are you doing today?  Hope things are going well for you!



sorry to hear this twitchy not good arghh , hope it goes well at docs 2moz 

i am fine thanks my family are leaving soon so yesss im happy lol x


----------



## sasha1

Twitchy said:


> Well...turns out all those stupid sugar levels & the "tummy bug" i had over the past couple of weeks are down to being up the duff...despite 3, yes THREE negative tests!! Up until yesterday when my period was 4 days o'due I'd done 3 tests already but being paranoid I figured I'd better check again...just in case! And yeup, postive...2 tests, both positive (guess this one is a slow starter lol!)
> 
> I tested "one last time" because I thought it might affect going onto the pump & I'm glad I did now,despite the hospital saying they won't put me on the pump now as it could adversely affect the pregnancy...if this is true, I'm glad I checked!! I must admit I'm not entirely convinced, as I reckon the pants control I have at the mo on MDI (despite ramping up my BI from 13u am/pm to 20 am/pm & taking what I'd normally consider suicidal quick acting doses!!) presents a definite risk in itself (sigh).  Can't win.  Still, seeing the consultant tomorrow, when hopefully I can find out what the problem is & maybe figure out a sensible way forward that doesn't involve me continuing to be up at 2 & 4 am every night like at the mo...zzzzzzzzzz...
> 
> Meanwhile, oscillating between delight at being preg, disbelief that I am / that it will go well, total stress re the sugar levels & feeling sick as a dog!  (surely too early for morning sickness?!!).  Oh well, docs tomorrow...
> 
> How are you doing today?  Hope things are going well for you!




Hi Twitchy...

I was sorry to hear that you had been turned down for a pump...but I do hope and have everything crossed for you that all goes well at the Drs 2morrow....

But wonderful news...a new baby on the way.....

Yeah all good over here today so far...apart from the chuffing summer...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi heidi join the club went shopping with me da and got drenched lol



I'm beginning to get webbed feet.....a developing a random quack.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yeah know how u feel im searching around looking for bread and quackers


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yeah know how u feel im searching around looking for bread and quackers



PMSL....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> PMSL....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



i just could not resist heheh

you going out anywhere else today hun?

i will go as far as cornershop and back


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tez....

OOOOOO...think I would have been about 12..the first time I laid eyes on Steve Strange....ahhhh...Visage...Fade to Grey....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tez....
> 
> OOOOOO...think I would have been about 12..the first time I laid eyes on Steve Strange....ahhhh...Visage...Fade to Grey....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I've found and stuck Fade to Grey in the Jukebox. Good tune... It's a bit crackly... Not one of Polydor's better pressings... What are they singing in French...?


----------



## Steff

right peeps im away guna get some food on the go , im baking vedge pastys and corned beef pie for me dad to take with him on train , should keep me busy x

laters xx


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> I've found and stuck Fade to Grey in the Jukebox. Good tune... It's a bit crackly... Not one of Polydor's better pressings... What are they singing in French...?



If my memory serves me right...I think some of it was French...ooo...is there any Japan on there with the gorgeous David Sylvian on..... Still want to mother Steve Strange though...he certainly lived live to the excess...just wanna cuddle him...lol..mind you by all accounts he is a bit of a diva.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> right peeps im away guna get some food on the go , im baking vedge pastys and corned beef pie for me dad to take with him on train , should keep me busy x
> 
> laters xx



Catch you later..xx....Happy baking...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> If my memory serves me right...I think some of it was French...ooo...is there any Japan on there with the gorgeous David Sylvian on..... Still want to mother Steve Strange though...he certainly lived live to the excess...just wanna cuddle him...lol..mind you by all accounts he is a bit of a diva.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Got Quiet Life. Will that do? Will have to play it on the record player as hole is small.

Got Nightporter on a CD somewhere.


----------



## Tezzz

Heidi,

Words to Fade to Grey are at http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/14393/

Use Google translate if you need a translation.


----------



## Tezzz

OK peeps, I'm off out for this coffee.... In London... See ya later.


----------



## Steff

well im all baked out ffs i ended up getting roped into making biccies for my son , arghhhh im 2 nice hehe xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon everyone , all well I hope


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone , all well I hope



Hi Hun...

Yeah things ok with us at the mo...Nath's mate just come round to see him for a bit...now isolation retrictions has been lifted.....How up doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Yeah things ok with us at the mo...Nath's mate just come round to see him for a bit...now isolation retrictions has been lifted.....How up doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



thats good that he can see his mates again now , its bad enough being ill but when you cant see anyone too Grrr


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> thats good that he can see his mates again now , its bad enough being ill but when you cant see anyone too Grrr




It sure is hun...poor kid aint seen anyone since last saturday....still I understand isolation is a must..and gotta safe guard everyone else.....Nath still quiet though..the pair of the playing XBOX...as ever....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> It sure is hun...poor kid aint seen anyone since last saturday....still I understand isolation is a must..and gotta safe guard everyone else.....Nath still quiet though..the pair of the playing XBOX...as ever....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



It'll take him a while to build himself up again now though, it really does hit you hard , well it did me  bloody kidney infection didnt help either  Good to see him back on the xbox tho , he'll be back to normal soon lol


----------



## Steff

hi gals u both ok xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi gals u both ok xx



Hi Steff you okies ?


----------



## Steff

yesss ty im fine sun out now yayyyy washing out at last x


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff..

Yeah I'm good ta........just passed out though...a strange circular object has appeared in the sky.....not too bright yet though...me thinks it is the strange summer phenomenon......people call the sun......lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff..
> 
> Yeah I'm good ta........just passed out though...a strange circular object has appeared in the sky.....not too bright yet though...me thinks it is the strange summer phenomenon......people call the sun......lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes weve had that for about half an hour  its a miracle


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes weve had that for about half an hour  its a miracle





BOOOOOOOOO.....ITS GONE.........PLEASE COME BACK........

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> BOOOOOOOOO.....ITS GONE.........PLEASE COME BACK........
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe its here lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe its here lol



Awwww...thats not fair.....its lashing down here again......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awwww...thats not fair.....its lashing down here again......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well for a change the sun is beaming down , not for long though im sure  

it'll be bouncing down again soon .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well for a change the sun is beaming down , not for long though im sure
> 
> it'll be bouncing down again soon .




Hey we should all flash mob...your neck of the woods......hahahahaha

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

sasha1 said:


> It's a tear jerker to say the least Heidi. If you've seen the film Philadelphia and the ill people in that then you've just scratched the surface.  I've helped people to smoke by holding a cigarette for them as they are too weak.  After a visit I think that my own problems pale into insignificance
> 
> Me and the other half are about to flat hunt. We'll be renting as we are too old and poor to get a mortgage. Cue violin...



Hi Tez....

I have seen Philadelphia.....I watched with every emotion one could use...cried loads....I have the upmost respect, admiration for any person who are suffering from this condition/illness/disease...sorry not sure of the correct term to use...and for all friends, family, carers...who look after them with the dignity, respect and love which is deserved to them...

If ever you do anything with in the charity that requires sponsorship..please let me know..and will gladly donate/sponsor

Awww Tez...bless you and the OH...flat hunting.....Good luck....I bet renting in your neck of the woods is expensive...and I dread to think of how much a property would approx cost to buy


Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

dunno if it site playing up but i cant see what tez is posting it is coming up as heidi posting his threads


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> dunno if it site playing up but i cant see what tez is posting it is coming up as heidi posting his threads




Hi Steff......mmmmmmmm...Ive just noticed that...its showing as Tez on mine..but just when I replied to the above..I see what you mean...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff...

What Tez posted is on page 464....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

last i heard from tez was this morning on 465 when he asked if it was raining in north was about 10.25 or sumit


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

back from work - back from a mission to tescos in which my weekly shop only came to 3.90  (oh gift cards how i love you!), sat chilling with a diet dr p, got more phone calls to make re flats. Sleepy...


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> last i heard from tez was this morning on 465 when he asked if it was raining in north was about 10.25 or sumit



Hi Steff...

So are all Tez's posts coming up as me???...he was on about 12 ish posting he was off for a coffee in harrods...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

wow it's been busy here today!

Hope all are well, it's been sunny and rainy here too, but I didn't get too wet thankfully today!

Tez, that's a long way for a coffee!! But I hope you enjoy it, and am sure you deserve it!

catch you laters.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> wow it's been busy here today!
> 
> Hope all are well, it's been sunny and rainy here too, but I didn't get too wet thankfully today!
> 
> Tez, that's a long way for a coffee!! But I hope you enjoy it, and am sure you deserve it!
> 
> catch you laters.




Hi Ross..

Yeah we good ta....Sun has finally returned here in the last 10 mins....

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yes heidi there coming up saying you sent them


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff....

I'm totally confused with this.........not to hard to confuse me either at my time of life....lol........Wheres the computer experts.....HELP.........what is going on?????

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening....

How everyone doing tonight..all.had a good tea???

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm yeah no pizza for me, but some fresh(ish! You never know with supermarkets) mackrel with oats, and salad. Now finishing off a bottle of wine playing some mindless games on facebook!

Anyone else afoot?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross....

Hope the wine going down a treat.......Mackeral.....havent had that for years....ooo...but Manx Kippers for me.....mmmmmm

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> dunno if it site playing up but i cant see what tez is posting it is coming up as heidi posting his threads



Hmm thats happened to me once ages ago


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm thats happened to me once ages ago



Hi Hun..

How you doing..are you feeling any better??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> How you doing..are you feeling any better??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes thanks honey , these tablets are rank though  hows nath , did his afternoon on the xbox go well ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes thanks honey , these tablets are rank though  hows nath , did his afternoon on the xbox go well ?



Can you not hide them in something nice, like a glass of wine??

Hope you are feeling better.

Heidi wine is going down, running low...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes thanks honey , these tablets are rank though  hows nath , did his afternoon on the xbox go well ?



Glad you feeling a little better hun..xx..Oh yes Nath had a good afternoon..even with hypo at 2 he did'nt pick up on....but he enjoyed having his mate round..but he worn out now.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Glad you feeling a little better hun..xx..Oh yes Nath had a good afternoon..even with hypo at 2 he did'nt pick up on....but he enjoyed having his mate round..but he worn out now.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



awww poor nath  ive been a bit like that , i had a 1.9 and didnt feel it as i felt so ill anyway.  he'll be ok if he rests up now .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> awww poor nath  ive been a bit like that , i had a 1.9 and didnt feel it as i felt so ill anyway.  he'll be ok if he rests up now .




Yeah, I've told him that he needs to rest...just the hypo completely threw me and poor Nath..I stupidly thought cause he'd run so high over the past week..he would have regained his hypo awareness....one thing is though Nath has'nt needed any corrections over the past couple of days.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

just popped on to say night peeps 

catch u 2moz xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Can you not hide them in something nice, like a glass of wine??
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Heidi wine is going down, running low...



Hi Ross , unfortunately no alcohol allowed , not sure i could drink it anyway  you can have one for me


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> just popped on to say night peeps
> 
> catch u 2moz xxx



night steff  catch you tomorrow


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> just popped on to say night peeps
> 
> catch u 2moz xxx




Night Steff..

Catch you 2moz

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Yeah, I've told him that he needs to rest...just the hypo completely threw me and poor Nath..I stupidly thought cause he'd run so high over the past week..he would have regained his hypo awareness....one thing is though Nath has'nt needed any corrections over the past couple of days.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



he probably has reset his awareness , i can feel a hypo coming on as soon as i hit 4 normally , but i got caught out , when you feel lousy its easy to get confussed whether its a hypo or not


----------



## sasha1

Right all you lovely gorgeous peep of diabetes land.....

Will catch up with you all tomorrow.....Im shattered...and a lady of a certain age needs her shut eye....hahahahahahahaha

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Ross , unfortunately no alcohol allowed , not sure i could drink it anyway  you can have one for me



Then by my rule of thumb your still pretty off colour. You make sure you get rest fed and watered, and fixed!

But okay I'll have one for you. you may have to reciprcate when I fall foul next though!!

Night Steff

Heidi 7.7 wow you are the master, might give you a call next time I get confused!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right all you lovely gorgeous peep of diabetes land.....
> 
> Will catch up with you all tomorrow.....Im shattered...and a lady of a certain age needs her shut eye....hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Heidi
> xx



night honey , im going too soon


----------



## rossi_mac

SPOTIFY!!!

How is all this music free?? 

Thanks you to the girls who pointed it out!

Is it legal? It may look it, but they're the best cons!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> SPOTIFY!!!
> 
> How is all this music free??
> 
> Thanks you to the girls who pointed it out!
> 
> Is it legal? It may look it, but they're the best cons!



its totally legal , if you listen long enough you will hear the annoying adverts grrrr and they try to sell you premium for a tenner a month lol  . hmm you get used to the ads in the end


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> its totally legal , if you listen long enough you will hear the annoying adverts grrrr and they try to sell you premium for a tenner a month lol  . hmm you get used to the ads in the end



Cool, amazing!! So what's the point of paying? there must be limits on the free stuff, is it only older tunes??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cool, amazing!! So what's the point of paying? there must be limits on the free stuff, is it only older tunes??



no its all new stuff too , stuff in the charts , sometimes you have to search the song title or the artist , it varies . hmm i suppose they think if they keep putting ads in you'll pay the extra , but tbh i hardly get any ads so as you say why pay , no point really lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> no its all new stuff too , stuff in the charts , sometimes you have to search the song title or the artist , it varies . hmm i suppose they think if they keep putting ads in you'll pay the extra , but tbh i hardly get any ads so as you say why pay , no point really lol



I guess if you're only broadcasting to yourself then there's no harm done, may encourage you to buy stuff!

When did you last buy an album then?? 

Haven't heard 1 advert yet woo hoo!!


----------



## rossi_mac

first advert!! ooh sharing playlists, who's got some?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I guess if you're only broadcasting to yourself then there's no harm done, may encourage you to buy stuff!
> 
> When did you last buy an album then??
> 
> Haven't heard 1 advert yet woo hoo!!



hehehe ive had a condom advert lol  my last album was green day , still unopened though as its all on spotify


----------



## insulinaddict09

nearly jab time , thats me gone for another day . goodnight everyone tc xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe ive had a condom advert lol  my last album was green day , still unopened though as its all on spotify



Hahaha!! do they get bluer as the night goes on?  This is ace thanks for pointing it out, listening to Elvis' 1956 album Elvis Presley. My taste is somewhat varied!! I'm not sure what I last bought actually, hmm rubbish memory again, maybe it was Elbow or Tom Yorke, not sure! well now I can keep up with the kids for gratis!!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Had coffee in Harrods.... and a small chocolate cake.... 

Just had a friend from Up North turn up so we split din dins into three and had a good natter while he tried nearly every selection on the jukebox.

Right I'm off to bed as worn out. Will catch up in the morning.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I'm not sure what I last bought actually, hmm rubbish memory again, maybe it was Elbow or Tom Yorke, not sure!!



both awesome, especially Thom!


----------



## Steff

good morning all


yipppeeeeee place to myself in 1 hour countdown lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Everyone  Hmm ive just had ANOTHER HYPO and NOT FELT IT !!!  I only realised because I brought a drink of milk up to bed with me and checked my levels so I could work out my carbs and Insulin 2.1 !!!!  I'm hoping its because I just generally feel lousy and thats why I didnt notice ( second time last one was 1.9) Ive usually got excellent hypo awareness  Grrrrr I can usually feel before I hit 4 's and definately as soon as I dip under 4 . *sob* * sob*


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had coffee in Harrods.... and a small chocolate cake....
> 
> Just had a friend from Up North turn up so we split din dins into three and had a good natter while he tried nearly every selection on the jukebox.
> 
> Right I'm off to bed as worn out. Will catch up in the morning.



Hi Tez , glad you had a good day out , mmm i want a chocolate cake


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.9. And I had raspberries and ice cream for pud last night. Naughty me!!

Sorry to hear about your hypo addict. A real bummer. Are you recovering?

And Steff - you've got an empty house... who hoo... so have I  
I've got my kit off and the jukebox turned up... and  vacuumed to *I want to break free* by Queen.. (Reminds me of this video *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RyIyEyVPvo *although you won't get me in a frock ha ha..)


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.9. And I had raspberries and ice cream for pud last night. Naughty me!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hypo addict. A real bummer. Are you recovering?
> 
> And Steff - you've got an empty house... who hoo... so have I
> I've got my kit off and the jukebox turned up... and  vacuumed to *I want to break free* by Queen.. (Reminds me of this video *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RyIyEyVPvo *although you won't get me in a frock ha ha..)



Wooo there is hope for you yet then Tez !! I love freddie  hmm didnt you say you were coming round to mine in a nurses outfit ??  
yes Im over my hypo now thanks  im ok as soon as i drink some lucozade , hehe I'll probably go high now as I didnt inject to cover the carbs in my milk ooops .


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all.

Woke at 4.3, and after my new breaky of shreddied wheat, i'm now 3.6 grrr!!

Tez you sound like you're having a good time! naked dancing woo hoo, I'll restrain as I'm in the office!!

Cheers Katie, and thanks for pointing out my spelling!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all tez AM rossi how are you AM ?

yesssssssssssss hun place bk to myself but work in an hour boo hoo


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wooo there is hope for you yet then Tez !! I love freddie  hmm didnt you say you were coming round to mine in a nurses outfit ??
> yes Im over my hypo now thanks  im ok as soon as i drink some lucozade , hehe I'll probably go high now as I didnt inject to cover the carbs in my milk ooops .



I can do fancy dress.. My fave outfit is a footballer... Frocks nope!
The only time I frocked up was for a charity night in the pub for World AIDS Day in 1997. I raised ?250. I don't know how you women can wear high heels and those stockings make the hairs on your legs itch. And the false fingernails? How embarrassing! I wanted a wee and out of exasperation I had to ask a stranger to help me....  Thankfully the person I asked was a nurse... That was a great night out and what a good cause too.


----------



## Steff

ahh i can at last see what tez is posting and it aint coming up as heidi having typed it LOL wwooooooooo


----------



## Tezzz

Morining Ross and Steff....

Just put I Want It All by Queen on the jukebox... I think Freddie is gonna hog the jukebox this morning. And Brian May's guitar rifts are awesome.

Ross, scare em in the office. You only live once...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I can do fancy dress.. My fave outfit is a footballer... Frocks nope!
> The only time I frocked up was for a charity night in the pub for World AIDS Day in 1997. I raised ?250. I don't know how you women can wear high heels and those stockings make the hairs on your legs itch. And the false fingernails? How embarrassing! I wanted a wee and out of exasperation I had to ask a stranger to help me....  Thankfully the person I asked was a nurse... That was a great night out and what a good cause too.



Haha I totally agree about false nails and stuff , why not just be natural.

you should post a pic so we can all see you frocked up tez , hey very good 

cause, I always donate to Aids charities as I dont think they get enough press

how many people have even heard of The Terence Higgins Trust I wonder ? 

not enough I dont think , hehe rant over  I wont even cover my issues with 

bigots Grrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all tez AM rossi how are you AM ?
> 
> yesssssssssssss hun place bk to myself but work in an hour boo hoo



morning steff and ross  you both okies ?


----------



## Steff

morning 

yup im fine im sat quielty listening to rolling stones album and loving it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning
> 
> yup im fine im sat quielty listening to rolling stones album and loving it



 Nooooooooo !!!!!


try this , this is decent music lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbwODRUptU


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> morning
> 
> yup im fine im sat quielty listening to rolling stones album and loving it



Have you got Brown Sugar? Crank it up for me... pretty please...


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nooooooooo !!!!!
> 
> 
> try this , this is decent music lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbwODRUptU



The other half has one of Green Day's CDs. I'm more into vinyl...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> The other half has one of Green Day's CDs. I'm more into vinyl...



Woooo I am not alone then !! I was begining to wonder if I was the only one with musical taste lol , hehehe I will admit to having quite eclectic taste but it is mainly metal and rock for me  although I do like this song but shhhhh dont tell anyone  its a guilty pleasure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8

everyone loves an Elton song I think lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi AM all good here thanks, took a while to get over my 3.6, but good now.

just so you know I own 4 Green Day CD's if it makes you feel better, not to much a metal head here, but can enjoy it, listened to a bit of ACDC the other day been ages since I heard them, how good are they!!

PS Hasn't everyone heard of terrance Higgins trust? Hmm guess not, well I have.

Hi Steff hope you're all good.

Tez, I'm sure vinyl is good, but a pain to store surely!! No W today then ??


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Have you got Brown Sugar? Crank it up for me... pretty please...




yup got all the tracks lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hi AM all good here thanks, took a while to get over my 3.6, but good now.
> 
> just so you know I own 4 Green Day CD's if it makes you feel better, not to much a metal head here, but can enjoy it, listened to a bit of ACDC the other day been ages since I heard them, how good are they!!
> 
> PS Hasn't everyone heard of terrance Higgins trust? Hmm guess not, well I have.
> 
> Hi Steff hope you're all good.
> 
> Tez, I'm sure vinyl is good, but a pain to store surely!! No W today then ??



Hellooooo Ross  so youve been to hypo city too have you ? hehe I beat you !! mine was a 2.1   Yeah good old ACDC , always good for a few tunes to annoy the neighbours lol . Green Day are excellent , I love them. Yes how do you store /look after vinyl ?


----------



## Steff

right catch u all later work is beckoning xxx byee


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right catch u all later work is beckoning xxx byee



Bye Steff catch you later


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon world.......

Hows everyone doing today??........The sun is out...yyyeeeeesssssssssssss

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my eye is still twitchy and painful. Got a drs appt (not for the eye) but will mention it then cuz its really starting to get on my nerves now 

also, round 2 of Sam vs the GP regarding ketosticks later. Here's hoping I win this battle and the war!

OHOHOH

I may have found me and the oh somewhere to live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO ADMIN FEES! In southampton. YAY!!!


----------



## sasha1

salmonpuff said:


> my eye is still twitchy and painful. Got a drs appt (not for the eye) but will mention it then cuz its really starting to get on my nerves now
> 
> also, round 2 of Sam vs the GP regarding ketosticks later. Here's hoping I win this battle and the war!
> 
> OHOHOH
> 
> I may have found me and the oh somewhere to live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO ADMIN FEES! In southampton. YAY!!!




Hi Sam....

Whats the crack with your Dr and Ketosticks...will he not let you have them??

Yes..mention the twitchy eye....Are you tired though or been staring at the computer to long??

Fingers crossed you've found somewhere to live.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon crew,

Salmon, I know things are tough but if you are desperate you can buy the stixs over the counter.

I used to have a right twitchy eye, no rhyme nor reason, haven't had it for ages mind.

But it looks like tings are looking up, woo hoo.

AM I hope I don't get down t olow 2's, that would totally screw me up for sure, low 3's is bad enough, I dunno how you do it! I might flick on some acdc when I get home on spotti. Damn I need speakers at work now for defo!!

Weathers still alright here, don't want to be in an office, should be outside ina pair of shorts enjoying these rare moments!!

Hey Heidi hope all good up with yous.

Tez, if you knew who I worked with you wouldn't either!!

Steff hope work was pain free!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross...

How you doing??

All good here today ta........just had some bad news though, its kinda put my stuff into perspective......

Meant to ask where was your aunty going to in the lakes...was it the festival near me....??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Sorry to hear you've had some bad news, it can really hit the stuffing out of you!

Me is good, bit of a headache from my morning low I think, not sure what wife's auntie, was doing exactly, but we're seeing her soon (at a family funeral) so I'll enquire!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Hi AM all good here thanks, took a while to get over my 3.6, but good now.
> 
> just so you know I own 4 Green Day CD's if it makes you feel better, not to much a metal head here, but can enjoy it, listened to a bit of ACDC the other day been ages since I heard them, how good are they!!
> 
> PS Hasn't everyone heard of terrance Higgins trust? Hmm guess not, well I have.
> 
> Hi Steff hope you're all good.
> 
> Tez, I'm sure vinyl is good, but a pain to store surely!! No W today then ??



I love vinyl. Not that much of a pain as lots of storage space. Yep W at 3.30 till late....


insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Ross  so youve been to hypo city too have you ? hehe I beat you !! mine was a 2.1   Yeah good old ACDC , always good for a few tunes to annoy the neighbours lol . Green Day are excellent , I love them. Yes how do you store /look after vinyl ?



I try and keep them vertical.

Right, I have to wash up as the kitchen is like a bomb site. Will get shot if the other half discovers it. I can't run fast enough.... Will say tra now and bye as I walk out the door....


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross...

You take it easy, and rest up from that low....they do take it out of you...I know who Nath is after hypo...

Sorry to hear you got to go to family funeral.......If she was at The Manjushiri Temple...thats the one...(think thats how you spell it)

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

Bye. See ya all later.


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Bye. See ya all later.



Hi Tez...

See ya later hun...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Bye. See ya all later.



Bye Tez  catch you later  I hope you cleaned that kitchen btw


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon Heidi , Steff , Ross and any lurkers  all ok I hope .


----------



## Steff

hi AM dam good here thanks sun is beaming in and got the old george foreman going at mo lol x

you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi AM dam good here thanks sun is beaming in and got the old george foreman going at mo lol x
> 
> you ok?



Yeah im fine thanks honey  mmm what you cooking ?? its sunny here too woooooooooooooo


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> ...Northerner, if you're stuck with the wireless problem PM me. In the meantime check the switch is turned on on the laptop. One of mine has a switch on the front, the other you have to press the Fn key and F1 to turn the wireless on.
> 
> Other thing is does the new laptop work with an Ethernet (8 wire network cable) connection?



I've sorted the problem...it was...errr a typo! Mind you, the error messages I was getting were totally useless! Look everyone! I'm sending this from my new laptop with no wires!


----------



## Steff

got a steak on go hun with roasted vedge in oven , i was having fish but have that 2moz instead 

glad your well xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I've sorted the problem...it was...errr a typo! Mind you, the error messages I was getting were totally useless! Look everyone! I'm sending this from my new laptop with no wires!



Woooo congratulations , now you can sit in bed with a coffee and post like the rest of us  Pssttt I know you hate typos and spelling mistakes , you spelt my name wrong in a post


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> got a steak on go hun with roasted vedge in oven , i was having fish but have that 2moz instead
> 
> glad your well xxx



Mmmm I love steak , medium rare with mushrooms   and any type of fish mmmmm


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Woooo congratulations , now you can sit in bed with a coffee and post like the rest of us  Pssttt I know you hate typos and spelling mistakes , you spelt my name wrong in a post



Oh dear, I must be getting old!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, I must be getting old!



Hehehe its ok we all still love you  ( even though you like kate bush )


----------



## sasha1

Hello People......

How's everyone doing?....Are we all having something good for tea??.....Nath had jacket tattie, beans and cheese...Its what he fancied....and a lovely clean plate.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sasha1 said:


> Hi Sam....
> 
> Whats the crack with your Dr and Ketosticks...will he not let you have them??
> 
> Yes..mention the twitchy eye....Are you tired though or been staring at the computer to long??
> 
> Fingers crossed you've found somewhere to live.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi heidi, yeah the stupid doc refused to prescribe me ketocticks cuz apparently I had 'no need' for them. Stupid woman. But now, I have them on repeat should I ever need them. YAY!

and re the eye...she said i was just 'tired' even though im blatently not, and said if its still happening in a month to go back. 

Viewing for this place is on friday and we're 95% sure we're going to take this one. Its cheap and it has no admin fees and is in a really nice road in soton, well, it looks nice from the pictures


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Hi heidi, yeah the stupid doc refused to prescribe me ketocticks cuz apparently I had 'no need' for them. Stupid woman. But now, I have them on repeat should I ever need them. YAY!
> 
> and re the eye...she said i was just 'tired' even though im blatently not, and said if its still happening in a month to go back.
> 
> Viewing for this place is on friday and we're 95% sure we're going to take this one. Its cheap and it has no admin fees and is in a really nice road in soton, well, it looks nice from the pictures



Good luck with the viewing on friday sam , i hope its a nice as it seems in the pics


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello People......
> 
> How's everyone doing?....Are we all having something good for tea??.....Nath had jacket tattie, beans and cheese...Its what he fancied....and a lovely clean plate.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hello honey , well Steffi is having steak and I want it lol , i had a boiled egg earlier mmmmm it was lovely


----------



## katie

hey twin, how are you?

Hi everyone. Well done on the test strips sam


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey twin, how are you?
> 
> Hi everyone. Well done on the test strips sam



Hi Twin  I'm fine now thanks , still alive and kicking lol , grrrr I'm sleeping alot though which is out of character , all my night time msn buddies have missed me the last few weeks  you ok Twin , all sorted for Oz yet?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin  I'm fine now thanks , still alive and kicking lol , grrrr I'm sleeping alot though which is out of character , all my night time msn buddies have missed me the last few weeks  you ok Twin , all sorted for Oz yet?



Ah glad to hear you are all better!  Can't believe you are sleeping, crazy times!!  My sleeping pattern is still crazy, I sleep enough but at the wrong times of day hehe.  Ive got my backpack for oz now woo, so it feels a little bit closer.  Still need more money though.


----------



## sasha1

Hi AM, Sam, and Katie.....

Boiled Egg...mmmmmm...soldiers....mmmmm...Steak sounds yum too especially with mushrooms and onion rings...

Nice one Sam on the ketosticks.......

Hey Katie...when you off to OZ......you lucky lass.....oooo surfer dudes.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Ah glad to hear you are all better!  Can't believe you are sleeping, crazy times!!  My sleeping pattern is still crazy, I sleep enough but at the wrong times of day hehe.  Ive got my backpack for oz now woo, so it feels a little bit closer.  Still need more money though.



 Are you scared and excited ? I think I would be . Have you got all your extra scripts sorted out for when you go, how long is it now ? hey did you have a good time at your bro's ?  hehehe I know when have you known me to sleep !!?? obviously the cure for insomnia is swine flu lol


----------



## Steff

glad you got sorted sam 


catch u all laters x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM, Sam, and Katie.....
> 
> Boiled Egg...mmmmmm...soldiers....mmmmm...Steak sounds yum too especially with mushrooms and onion rings...
> 
> Nice one Sam on the ketosticks.......
> 
> Hey Katie...when you off to OZ......you lucky lass.....oooo surfer dudes.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I know Twin is sooo lucky , all those lovely surfer dudes . Im defo going over for a  visit just to see that shes ok


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> glad you got sorted sam
> 
> 
> catch u all laters x




Hi Steff...

Catch ya later..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> glad you got sorted sam
> 
> 
> catch u all laters x



Bye ... where have you been hiding !!??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh...

a friend of mine over is aus had her husband walk out on her last night with her little daughter  I'm really worried about her because well...she's not exactly the most mentally stable of people...she's gone and taken everyone off her facebook as well


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM, Sam, and Katie.....
> 
> Boiled Egg...mmmmmm...soldiers....mmmmm...Steak sounds yum too especially with mushrooms and onion rings...
> 
> Nice one Sam on the ketosticks.......
> 
> Hey Katie...when you off to OZ......you lucky lass.....oooo surfer dudes.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey Heidi 

I'm hopefully going early september.  I havent got my ticket yet though!  I'm just trying to scrape up enough money so that ive got enough til I find a job out there.  How are you and Nath?



insulinaddict09 said:


> Are you scared and excited ? I think I would be . Have you got all your extra scripts sorted out for when you go, how long is it now ? hey did you have a good time at your bro's ?  hehehe I know when have you known me to sleep !!?? obviously the cure for insomnia is swine flu lol



I'm a bit scared, but I dont properly worry until the last moment lol.  I can't wait to go though.  Yeah visiting my brother was great, he spent all his money on me  and we went to a club that played some really good music.  

lol, i'm glad the swine flu did some good at least!



insulinaddict09 said:


> I know Twin is sooo lucky , all those lovely surfer dudes . Im defo going over for a  visit just to see that shes ok



I'm going to have to dye my hair blonde to fit in haha! Yeah I think you should some over and we can terrorise the men together.


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> oh...
> 
> a friend of mine over is aus had her husband walk out on her last night with her little daughter  I'm really worried about her because well...she's not exactly the most mentally stable of people...she's gone and taken everyone off her facebook as well



aww hope everything turns out ok sam


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I'm going to have to dye my hair blonde to fit in haha! Yeah I think you should some over and we can terrorise the men together.



Hehe phew ive got the hair sorted lol , yeah lets terrorise a few men lol im sure they can handle the twin terrors lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe phew ive got the hair sorted lol , yeah lets terrorise a few men lol im sure they can handle the twin terrors lol




Hey can we make it triplets....lol...can I come??....mind you I'm dark...done the blonde thing...I attracted jerks so went back to natural...hey guess what though...no chance...still jerks....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey can we make it triplets....lol...can I come??....mind you I'm dark...done the blonde thing...I attracted jerks so went back to natural...hey guess what though...no chance...still jerks....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey its ok Twin is dark too , you can join me and be blonde or i'll be the odd one out ,  im not going dark !!!! eeekkkk id look like morticia addams im tooooooo pale skinned lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey its ok Twin is dark too , you can join me and be blonde or i'll be the odd one out ,  im not going dark !!!! eeekkkk id look like morticia addams im tooooooo pale skinned lol



Hahahaha...was doing a good impression of morticia myself before....had white face mask on.....scared Nath....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bye ... where have you been hiding !!??



my lad came bk in had to go and clean him off and feed him hun then my tea was ready x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> my lad came bk in had to go and clean him off and feed him hun then my tea was ready x



Hi Steff...

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yea im fine ty hows you ??

im totally boiling tho had 3 litres of water im still sweating , you got sun? x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yea im fine ty hows you ??
> 
> im totally boiling tho had 3 litres of water im still sweating , you got sun? x



Yeah we good ta...

We've had sun all day...its a chuffing miracle.........think its here for tomorrow as well...yesss......

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yesssssss so i see on weather , cant wait stuck in work for 3 hrs lol

right bk after 10 o clock for first time in 2 week i can stay up longer then 9.30 lol xx  laters


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yesssssss so i see on weather , cant wait stuck in work for 3 hrs lol
> 
> right bk after 10 o clock for first time in 2 week i can stay up longer then 9.30 lol xx  laters




Ok hun...catch you later.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening you lovely peeps..

Is there anyone out there????

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening you lovely peeps..
> 
> Is there anyone out there????
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Helloooooo ive just logged on , you still there?????


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey its ok Twin is dark too , you can join me and be blonde or i'll be the odd one out ,  im not going dark !!!! eeekkkk id look like morticia addams im tooooooo pale skinned lol



Yep heidi, you can come too   I dye my hair brown at the moment.  I'm quite pastey too but brown hair seems to suit me better somehow.  I used to dye it blonde though and I think I really will go a bit lighter for oz because the sun always makes my hair go blonde even when ive dyed it brown and then it just looks dodgy haha.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, 

Fish cakes and salad here

So Katie what is your au natural colour??

Just been thinking wouldn't it be easier to eat packet food all the time, then amount of carbs is easy to count! I had a mid pm snack, cup a soup and biscuits, 38g carbs, so I injected accordingly, 5.7 before tea!! Ace! Also worked out why I've been going low every now and then some mornings lately!!


----------



## katie

umm I was a blonde kid and when I got older it went darker to kind of 'mousey' colour that goes lighter in the sun, but I hated having boring not quite brown/not quite blonde hair so started dying it 

complicated stuff haha


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> umm I was a blonde kid and when I got older it went darker to kind of 'mousey' colour that goes lighter in the sun, but I hated having boring not quite brown/not quite blonde hair so started dying it
> 
> complicated stuff haha



Umm yeah! you girls I dunno! When did you last see your natural state??
Still I've been tempted lately, a few greys are appearing, not good!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Umm yeah! you girls I dunno! When did you last see your natural state??
> Still I've been tempted lately, a few greys are appearing, not good!!



Ahem us girls !!!?? I am au natural I will have you know !!! a sort of pale ewww blonde colour lol  hehehe you thinking of going blonde Ross?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Umm yeah! you girls I dunno! When did you last see your natural state??
> Still I've been tempted lately, a few greys are appearing, not good!!



ummm since... well sometimes i leave it too long and see roots  but otherwise when I was about 14?! whenever it was my mum let me start doing it haha. Ive also tried red and black/blue before.  I looked like wednesday adams!

don't do it!! hehe, you can sooo tell when men have dyed there hair and a few greys look good 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem us girls !!!?? I am au natural I will have you know !!! a sort of pale ewww blonde colour lol  hehehe you thinking of going blonde Ross?



do you dye your hair more blonde twin?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem us girls !!!?? I am au natural I will have you know !!! a sort of pale ewww blonde colour lol  hehehe you thinking of going blonde Ross?



Me blonde, nah! I was green once!! Not for long though. I'm okay with my grey strands now, got over it!! only 4 or 5 in view so all cool here, I think!
Au natural girl ehy! Well good for you, nothing wrong with colouring though!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Me blonde, nah! I was green once!! Not for long though. I'm okay with my grey strands now, got over it!! only 4 or 5 in view so all cool here, I think!
> Au natural girl ehy! Well good for you, nothing wrong with colouring though!!



hahaha noo colourings not for me I dont think , I was tempted a while ago by the same colour hair as Haley Williams from Paramore but chickened out lol. 
hey guys with a few grey hairs are sexy , you should defo keep them


----------



## Steff

good evening allxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha noo colourings not for me I dont think , I was tempted a while ago by the same colour hair as Haley Williams from Paramore but chickened out lol.
> hey guys with a few grey hairs are sexy , you should defo keep them



Well there we go?!? I think it's more I don't want to use any hair dye!! I started pulling them out but stopped now, as I think I've dealt with the grey demons!

Who's Haley Williams?

Any lurkers about??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well there we go?!? I think it's more I don't want to use any hair dye!! I started pulling them out but stopped now, as I think I've dealt with the grey demons!
> 
> Who's Haley Williams?
> 
> Any lurkers about??



Haley williams is the singer from Paramore , I'll see if i can find a pic of her to show you


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening allxxx



Helloooooo Steff


----------



## Steff

is everyone okey dokies x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooo Ross my Avatar is now Haley Williams lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Ross my Avatar is now Haley Williams lol



oooooo i was just going to ask whom she was


----------



## rossi_mac

all good here steff, you colour your hair?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> is everyone okey dokies x



Yeah fine thanks , how was the steak ? hmm jab time nearly 
when do you find out about byretta ? at least if you do go on it you dont have to work out doses like we do with insulin grrrr


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> all good here steff, you colour your hair?



me??? ????


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Ross my Avatar is now Haley Williams lol



I see, should I know this gal? A feisty red head you wanna be do you??


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> me??? ????



It appears to be the topic at the mo so yes!?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah fine thanks , how was the steak ? hmm jab time nearly
> when do you find out about byretta ? at least if you do go on it you dont have to work out doses like we do with insulin grrrr



i have no idea @ byetta i got the info thru off DSN monday and the letter she wrote to my gp i guess i gotta watch this space x

the steak was yum i could not finish it all though to much for me


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> It appears to be the topic at the mo so yes!?



yes then i have in the past, not done for ages though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> oooooo i was just going to ask whom she was



Its Haley Williams the singer from Paramore 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEGYgcRFKmc

i like her hair here too


----------



## katie

twin that would totally attract the young boys!!

my little brother thinkgs she is 'the fittest girl on earth' haha 

I think it would look really cool on you, but it would be scary to go through with!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its Haley Williams the singer from Paramore
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEGYgcRFKmc
> 
> i like her hair here too



ohhh yes she is very attractive gal


----------



## katie

love that song. thats the first time ive seen the vid though and woah she looks different  dont think she usually wears so much make up or something...


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm feeling old again, not with the kids on the street on this one! 

But agree with Katie it would be cool, and scary!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> twin that would totally attract the young boys!!
> 
> my little brother thinkgs she is 'the fittest girl on earth' haha
> 
> I think it would look really cool on you, but it would be scary to go through with!



Hmm I am quite tempted I think as although I am pale skinned most redheads are too  mmmm i'm still pondering .


hehehe yeah twin she has got so much slap on on that vid


----------



## rossi_mac

Who are you now AM??


----------



## katie

twin, you are such an emo


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Who are you now AM??



Heheheh I am Gerard Way the lead singer from My Chemical Romance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X46abt8OO8c

this is my fav song of theirs


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> twin, you are such an emo



hehehe umm yeah an emo rocker metal head lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heheheh I am Gerard Way the lead singer from My Chemical Romance
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X46abt8OO8c
> 
> this is my fav song of theirs



Good tune girl!


----------



## katie

that's my favourite song by them too. im not a fan, but used to dance around the house to that song alot lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> that's my favourite song by them too. im not a fan, but used to dance around the house to that song alot lol



OOoooo I love them  I am a total emo lol this is just my favourite song by them.


----------



## rossi_mac

hey didn't one of you offer a playlist on spottify?? is it easy to share them?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> hey didn't one of you offer a playlist on spottify?? is it easy to share them?



Hmmm Ive never tried to share a playlist tbh , I dont know how easy it is to do , I'll find out but I'm not sure you'd like most of the stuff I listen to


----------



## katie

must have been AM, i dont have a playlist -  i should make one actually.  mine will contain kate bush and bjork though haha


----------



## rossi_mac

Oh well never mind, maybe I'll sort some out to! I normally listen to an album at a time on itunes.

Hey AM don't assume we're all against your music, I'm sure it ain't all bad!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> must have been AM, i dont have a playlist -  i should make one actually.  mine will contain kate bush and bjork though haha



Hmm maybe I said Id link you up ?? I will find out how to share a playlist though , but mines all metal , rock and emo with a few ramdoms thrown in for good measure  I do have about 8 huggggggeeeee playlists though lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Oh well never mind, maybe I'll sort some out to! I normally listen to an album at a time on itunes.
> 
> Hey AM don't assume we're all against your music, I'm sure it ain't all bad!



hahahah none of its bad honey !!! Im just not sure you'd appreciate it thats all lol  have you worked out how to make a playlist yet?


----------



## rossi_mac

I think I heard an advert about it that's why I asked, still no worries, but I'm always open to broadening my musical knowledge!! (may I regret saying that?)


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahah none of its bad honey !!! Im just not sure you'd appreciate it thats all lol  have you worked out how to make a playlist yet?



I haven't tried yet to be honest, I will though!! One day!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I think I heard an advert about it that's why I asked, still no worries, but I'm always open to broadening my musical knowledge!! (may I regret saying that?)



Hmm yes good point I'll listen out so I can find out how to do it and then I'll share with you  well you already know I like ACDC lol as Ive linked you up before with a song of theirs


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I haven't tried yet to be honest, I will though!! One day!



Just right click on a song / album and it says save to.... new playlist and then click again , if you want to add to that playlist then next time you click on a song / album right click and scroll down to that playlist  hmm does that make sense ?


----------



## rossi_mac

yes it does, I'm not that backward!! Just listen to music in albums!! Like the streets album (grand don't come for free) is a story for example, you couldn't listen to that out of sequence? Anyway I'm off, catch you lot laters.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yes it does, I'm not that backward!! Just listen to music in albums!! Like the streets album (grand don't come for free) is a story for example, you couldn't listen to that out of sequence? Anyway I'm off, catch you lot laters.



hmm sorry i didnt know if id described it well enough thats all


----------



## Steff

good eve again anyone about ?? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good eve again anyone about ?? x



Hello Im sort of here again .. I was distracted by youtube for a while though lol


----------



## Steff

lol tis ok im distracted by littlewoods im just doing a little late night purchasing


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol tis ok im distracted by littlewoods im just doing a little late night purchasing



oooo littlewoods eh ? i got a dress in a sale of theirs a while ago ( going out dress) that was ?23 instead of ?75 ffs  I love asos they are my fav online store lol


----------



## Steff

I was told about asos about a week ago by a hubby of one of my mates he said it is really good , now you mention it i must go and see it cant be bad if its getting plenty of mentioning


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I was told about asos about a week ago by a hubby of one of my mates he said it is really good , now you mention it i must go and see it cant be bad if its getting plenty of mentioning



I think most of us girls are fans of Asos ,  Twin is I think aswell , its fashionable and really good quality too .


----------



## Steff

cheers AM  for tip-off im having a gander now x


----------



## Steff

i am struggling to stay awake lol latest i have been awake for 2 weeks lol by about 2 hours


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cheers AM  for tip-off im having a gander now x



Right Steff Im off Im a total slacker now that I sleep lol  catch you tomorrow .

Night Twin when you come into the thread , try and get some sleep !!!


----------



## Steff

lol yes im away myself 

nights all catch you 2moz xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all, another day at the *W* word over. 'Kin language students chucked out of the bowling alley on my last trip. They got the free roller coaster ride back into town... ha ha ha...



insulinaddict09 said:


> I hope you cleaned that kitchen btw


 
Yes, it was almost spotless... I think it could have almost passed my mothers inspection...



Northerner said:


> I've sorted the problem...it was...errr a typo! Mind you, the error messages I was getting were totally useless! Look everyone! I'm sending this from my new laptop with no wires!



As the wallah in "It Ain't Half Hot mum" would say in his Indian accent.... 'That Northerner Sahib is a very clever Dickie"



sasha1 said:


> Are we all having something good for tea??.....Nath had jacket tattie, beans and cheese...Its what he fancied....and a lovely clean plate.....



In the canteen tonight I had scrambled egg on brown toast with no spread, tinned tomatoes and a rasher of bacon with the fat cut off. (I kept the rind). Luckily I have my favourite meals written in Polish so the new girl with not a lot of English (yet) can cook it to my liking.



steff09 said:


> i am struggling to stay awake lol latest i have been awake for 2 weeks lol by about 2 hours



I know the feeling Steff. I'm gonna hit the sack now. And cuddle the other half....

Just done a BG and it's 4.4. I think I'll have a few grapes....

See yer all tomorrow..


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone hows it going ?
went to bed at 1.15, dam sky replay i missed loads when family was here but thats way late for me oops lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Everyone  all well I hope ?

Morning Tez when you come on , Glad to hear you cleaned the kitchen , hmm good enough for a mothers inspection you say ? wow you must be good  

Morning Steff , Hmm I thought you were going to bed early eh? tut tut 

Morning Heidi hope you and Nath are both ok honey 

Morning / afternoon Twin , I hope you got some sleep !!

Hello to any lurkers


----------



## Steff

good morning hoiws it going 


yes anno AM i was a bad gal haha x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning everybody, today is good! And sunny!!


----------



## Steff

yup very sunny 

well im away again laters all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup very sunny
> 
> well im away again laters all xx



Bye Steff


----------



## rossi_mac

It's the afternoon, then friday then the weekend!!

Not so sunny here now, but still warm.


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps

Hows everyone doing today......another sunny day for us up here....my god 2 in a row...amazing

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Don't worry Heidi, you'll never get used to it, it just won't last!!

hope your both well/better

Hi AM Steff hope you're both good.


----------



## Steff

helloo all xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Good afternoon all!

I planned to be here earlier.  I've been busy trying to get the 'kin computer keyboard to work. Grrr....

Now after all that I've now got 10 minutes for a shower, shove some lunch down my screech and set off to the W word on foot. 

See yers all later.


----------



## Steff

gosh good luck with all that

catch you later tez xx


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Steff.

See you all later.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I planned to be here earlier.  I've been busy trying to get the 'kin computer keyboard to work. Grrr....
> 
> Now after all that I've now got 10 minutes for a shower, shove some lunch down my screech and set off to the W word on foot.
> 
> See yers all later.



Good luck with that Tez, if you don't regularly clean your keyboard it's quite disturbing what comes out if you shake it upside down!! Didn't your mother check when she was down the other week??


----------



## Steff

when i cleaned mine just got black bag tipped keyboard into it they was all sorts of bits of fluff and crumbs from god knows when


----------



## sasha1

Good late Afternoon peeps,

Hows everyone today?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hey heidi hows u xx

i mailed u hun x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey heidi hows u xx
> 
> i mailed u hun x



Hi Hun...
Aye Im ok ta......Hows you doing??

Mailed me...through here or email???

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yes through here hun did you not get it lol x
im fine but it is raining  arghhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening People  all ok ?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes through here hun did you not get it lol x
> im fine but it is raning arghhh



Hi Hun...

I did'nt get hun.....mmmmmmm...This computer being strange again..lol

We had no rain again today.......Watch this it will monsoon on us now.... 

Glad you ok..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening People all ok ?



Hi Hun...

We good up here.....Nath...back to Kevin today.....aaarrrggghhhhh.

How you doing? Are you feeling a bit better again??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi AM hows are you feeling hun ??

i got 2 angry pple here o/h got in strop cause his new shirt didnt arrive from littlewoods and my son casue i grouded him arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> We good up here.....Nath...back to Kevin today.....aaarrrggghhhhh.
> 
> How you doing? Are you feeling a bit better again??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi Honey , yeah im fine thanks now  hey good news that Kevin is back !!  got any good tunes blasting out yet ?  ive had some slipknot , acdc and some my chem , excellent .  you ok honey , i bet your glad to have him back to his teen angst at last lol .


----------



## Steff

hmm i have no idea then heidi must of got lost, anyways i was only asking how things where going hun x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi AM hows are you feeling hun ??
> 
> i got 2 angry pple here o/h got in strop cause his new shirt didnt arrive from littlewoods and my son casue i grouded him arghhhhhhhhh



hehehe thats boys for you lol  all they want is their own way all the time , thats why im single , cos i want my way all the time too  
I'm fine thanks , you ok now you have your house back to yourself ? i bet it feels weird doesnt it tho.


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi AM hows are you feeling hun ??
> 
> i got 2 angry pple here o/h got in strop cause his new shirt didnt arrive from littlewoods and my son casue i grouded him arghhhhhhhhh



Hahahhaa...Nath on one with me cause his DSN came to see him today..now he recovered form swine flu...and made him stay in till she had been...but he kicked off before so I grounded him to.....His idea was to go to his mates and not come back when she came.....but rumbled his plans....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Honey , yeah im fine thanks now  hey good news that Kevin is back !!  got any good tunes blasting out yet ?  ive had some slipknot , acdc and some my chem , excellent .  you ok honey , i bet your glad to have him back to his teen angst at last lol .



Hi Hun..

Awww...really glad you feeling better..No tunes on at the mo..in a sulk...and blowing up things on the XBOX...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> Awww...really glad you feeling better..No tunes on at the mo..in a sulk...and blowing up things on the XBOX...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe thank god for the xbox then lol 
i on the other hand am not a gamer so it tunes and LOUD  when ive got one on me lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe thank god for the xbox then lol
> i on the other hand am not a gamer so it tunes and LOUD  when ive got one on me lol



Im not a gamer....but love Guitar Hero...its brill........the new Metalica one superb...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Im not a gamer....but love Guitar Hero...its brill........the new Metalica one superb...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehe you have a valid excuse to have an xbox though , i dont lol I'll stick to ds and mario lol (and im shit at that )


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe thats boys for you lol  all they want is their own way all the time , thats why im single , cos i want my way all the time too
> I'm fine thanks , you ok now you have your house back to yourself ? i bet it feels weird doesnt it tho.



very i can watch what i want and i can walk around half dressed when i want lol , i have just left lilun to it and told him get to your room for how long that lasts i dunno,


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehe you have a valid excuse to have an xbox though , i dont lol I'll stick to ds and mario lol (and im shit at that )




Hahahahha...you can get guitar hero for the DS......

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

right i am away got marathon soaps on 2night , back after 9 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahha...you can get guitar hero for the DS......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



oooo I may just invest in it then lol


----------



## sasha1

Hey I got a brill card off my mate for mi birthday....so wanna post it up...its about a rampant rabbit......

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> right i am away got marathon soaps on 2night , back after 9 xx



Chat soon Steff..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right i am away got marathon soaps on 2night , back after 9 xx



Bye Steff , Soaps !!?? WTF !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey I got a brill card off my mate for mi birthday....so wanna post it up...its about a rampant rabbit......:eek
> 
> Heidi
> xx



POST IT POST IT !!!!  : Northerner need never know


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> POST IT POST IT !!!!  : Northerner need never know




Hahahhahaa.......I'D GET BOOTED OFF....lol......I so want to though.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahhahaa.......I'D GET BOOTED OFF....lol......I so want to though.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



cant you * out some of the letters ? im sure we'd all be able to work out the punchline


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> cant you * out some of the letters ? im sure we'd all be able to work out the punchline



I will see what I can do...lol......Northerner...pleeeeeaaaasssssseeeeeee dont boot me off though....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I will see what I can do...lol......Northerner...pleeeeeaaaasssssseeeeeee dont boot me off though....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



HEHEHE I'm sure you'll be fine , alllll the stuff Ive got up to and hes not kicked me off YET  Hmm Id better start behaving  

Just post a warning title on it saying that the joke is rude etc ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> HEHEHE I'm sure you'll be fine , alllll the stuff Ive got up to and hes not kicked me off YET  Hmm Id better start behaving
> 
> Just post a warning title on it saying that the joke is rude etc ?




Its up....lol...forgot the warning though..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Its up....lol...forgot the warning though..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



HAHAHAHA Ive seen it , its hysterical and not half as bad as I was expecting , I dont think it needs a warning , Ive seen ruder jokes on here before .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHAHA Ive seen it , its hysterical and not half as bad as I was expecting , I dont think it needs a warning , Ive seen ruder jokes on here before .



No its not that bad...but its just so funny.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all,

Ladies, are  men allowed in tonight??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Ladies, are  men allowed in tonight??



OOoo yes please  I could do with a man right now


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Ladies, are  men allowed in tonight??



Hi Ross..

How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOoo yes please  I could do with a man right now



You won't find one in here, you gotta get out there!



sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross..
> How you doing??
> Heidi
> xx



Not too bad, got soaked to the bone on way to the car, but all good now, the wine fairy has been!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You won't find one in here, you gotta get out there



Hmm Yes true but Ive got my eye on someone


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Yes true but Ive got my eye on someone




OOOOOOO....WHOOOOOOOOO.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> You won't find one in here, you gotta get out there!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, got soaked to the bone on way to the car, but all good now, the wine fairy has been!




Hehehehehe....we've had sun and blue sky all day up here....yesss....OOO...the wine fairy never visits my house.......lol...are you on white, red or rose

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOOOOO....WHOOOOOOOOO.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well you know I cant resist a young goodlooking dark haired man lol , delicious


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Yes true but Ive got my eye on someone



Well I hope it goes well!



sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe....we've had sun and blue sky all day up here....yesss....OOO...the wine fairy never visits my house.......lol...are you on white, red or rose
> 
> Heidi
> xx



uncharacteristically (long word or what!) I'm on white! Well it's suppposed to be summer isn't it!

Heidi you need a supply of something surely??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well I hope it goes well!




Hehehe I'm sure it will go very well , hes Mmmmm


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Well I hope it goes well!
> 
> 
> 
> uncharacteristically (long word or what!) I'm on white! Well it's suppposed to be summer isn't it!
> 
> Heidi you need a supply of something surely??




Hey...its 8.40pm....long words like that ross.........lol

A supply of Valium at the mo would be good....Kevin is back in da house.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well you know I cant resist a young goodlooking dark haired man lol , delicious



Is it Russell Brand....lol...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Is it Russell Brand....lol...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



 WTF !!!!!?? Noooooooo  I did quite fancy him at one point though but dont tell anyone , and he needs a good wash lol , im totally ocd about stuff like that ewwww


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooo any lurkers out there ?????


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> WTF !!!!!?? Noooooooo  I did quite fancy him at one point though but dont tell anyone , and he needs a good wash lol , im totally ocd about stuff like that ewwww




Hahahhaa...was only joking hun.............I totally agree though needs a good wash and hair comb....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Davee1234

Hi all
Just got in having driven from Brum to home (near Southend) feeling knac***ed


----------



## rossi_mac

Comon Tez et all where are yous.

Valium, hmm not tonight but maybe at the weekend!

Russel Brand, his show when it was first on was effing hilarious! not sure if he still is!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Hi all
> Just got in having driven from Brum to home (near Southend) feeling knac***ed



Hi Dave , good to see you took my advice and came in for a chat  its always good to see a new face in the thread .


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Hi all
> Just got in having driven from Brum to home (near Southend) feeling knac***ed



Evening Davee, long drive. always kills me too, often found nodding on the 25!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Comon Tez et all where are yous.
> 
> Valium, hmm not tonight but maybe at the weekend!
> 
> Russel Brand, his show when it was first on was effing hilarious! not sure if he still is!



Hmm I think hes read too many reviews and thinks hes better than he is now  . I think our Tez is working hard Ross , scaring all those passengers ( ever seen the night bus on harry potter?) thats tez's bus lol


----------



## Davee1234

Was lurking, not sure what to say never been on a forum before (old man...new technology, never mixes well)

And Yeah Rossi, driving rain all the way back, keeps you alert though


----------



## sasha1

Hi Davee...

How you doing....apart from *nack*rd?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I think hes read too many reviews and thinks hes better than he is now  . I think our Tez is working hard Ross , scaring all those passengers ( ever seen the night bus on harry potter?) thats tez's bus lol




Hahahahah....I love the night bus, in Harry Potter....Must go and see the new one....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Was lurking, not sure what to say never been on a forum before (old man...new technology, never mixes well)
> 
> And Yeah Rossi, driving rain all the way back, keeps you alert though



let it flow davee, I'm not a kid either! But remember it's a family show!! You'll soon be chatting on here. So was it a good day before the drive home?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Was lurking, not sure what to say never been on a forum before (old man...new technology, never mixes well)
> 
> And Yeah Rossi, driving rain all the way back, keeps you alert though



Hehehe its ok we're all friends here , we just talk about anything and everything in here , from work to music , films or just bloody moan about things . Welcome to the thread


----------



## Davee1234

Hi Sasha,
Kicking back at the moment, the wife has taken our boys to sea cadets tonight, usually my job, so quite with feet up and a cup of tea.


----------



## Steff

hi all xx


hi davee nice to see new peeps in thread x


----------



## Davee1234

It was a good day, our new bonus scheme was approved and my boss has resigned, Yipeeeeeee


----------



## rossi_mac

He's a q to  you all, should I be worried...

I heard from a mate I haven't seen for ages that I sent him a card at christmas to him & Mary, but his girlfriend is called Tracey! Apparently she went mad! Well I'm going to see them this weekend, should I be scared? Would you remember it?!


----------



## rossi_mac

bonus scheme!! Ace, boss going, things come in 3 whats next??


----------



## Davee1234

Num 3, early finish tomorrow, poets day


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> He's a q to  you all, should I be worried...
> 
> I heard from a mate I haven't seen for ages that I sent him a card at christmas to him & Mary, but his girlfriend is called Tracey! Apparently she went mad! Well I'm going to see them this weekend, should I be scared? Would you remember it?!



well if we dont see you back on after weekedn we will assume you answered your won question


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> He's a q to  you all, should I be worried...
> 
> I heard from a mate I haven't seen for ages that I sent him a card at christmas to him & Mary, but his girlfriend is called Tracey! Apparently she went mad! Well I'm going to see them this weekend, should I be scared? Would you remember it?!



Shes a woman , youre dead meat  been nice knowing you Ross


----------



## Davee1234

Look surprised when you get there and ask where Tracey is.......


----------



## Davee1234

Messed that one up I should have said Mary, I'm tired......


----------



## Steff

lolol davee we will let you off


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm I might phone him tomorrow and say sorry before I get her in my face!! I'm not staying long anyway as family are down for the weekend.

Davee Friday early finish, I need that tomorrow !


----------



## rossi_mac

I wanna know if there was ever a Mary?? But I don't think I'll be asking that!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I wanna know if there was ever a Mary?? But I don't think I'll be asking that!!



LOL good call rossi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hahahaha you men are so bloody funny , the scrapes you get yourselves in to ffs  love it


----------



## rossi_mac

well so long as we're giving you something to laugh at then!!

Grrrr.


----------



## Davee1234

Talking about scrapes, a few years ago went to my cousins house to find his wife (who was quite big) cutting out a pattern on the dining table, I asked where these curtains were going to which I received a death stare and infomed it was a dress....never been invited back.


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Talking about scrapes, a few years ago went to my cousins house to find his wife (who was quite big) cutting out a pattern on the dining table, I asked where these curtains were going to which I received a death stare and infomed it was a dress....never been invited back.



Now thats funny! 

But another example of our "scrapes" being caused by women!!


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Talking about scrapes, a few years ago went to my cousins house to find his wife (who was quite big) cutting out a pattern on the dining table, I asked where these curtains were going to which I received a death stare and infomed it was a dress....never been invited back.



PMSL  I AM SURPRISED YOUR STILL ALIVE TO TELL THE TALE


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Talking about scrapes, a few years ago went to my cousins house to find his wife (who was quite big) cutting out a pattern on the dining table, I asked where these curtains were going to which I received a death stare and infomed it was a dress....never been invited back.



Hahaha good one Dave  But you are still alive ...  fast runner ??


----------



## Davee1234

Escaped as she knew I was a pillock and I only open my mouth to change my feet


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Escaped as she knew I was a pillock and I only open my mouth to change my feet



pmsl dont you all


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Escaped as she knew I was a pillock and I only open my mouth to change my feet



Hahaha  finally a man who admits that women are the superior race !!!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha  finally a man who admits that women are the superior race !!!



HJUALLUAH or however the *&*& it spelt


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Now thats funny!
> 
> But another example of our "scrapes" being caused by women!!



Ahem "caused by women" ?? I think you caused your own troubles Mr Ross !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> HJUALLUAH or however the *&*& it spelt



WHAT !!!?? YOU DRUNK OR IS THAT JAPANESE?


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm what's going on!?! Superior race?? It takes two to tango, or whatever the phrase is!


----------



## Davee1234

Oh great, done it again.....first night on and started a riot


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> WHAT !!!?? YOU DRUNK OR IS THAT JAPANESE?



i can even swear proper hun LOL


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm what's going on!?! Superior race?? It takes two to tango, or whatever the phrase is!



so they say  and yes we are superior !! we can remember the SLIGHTEST thing any man has EVER done WRONG !!  we have photographic memorys and can play and rewind at will. A woman would never get a name wrong , unless we say an exes to p*** you off and then pretend it was an accident and no were werent thinking about them hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee no worries, riots are good!! So long as I'm not on my own!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> so they say  and yes we are superior !! we can remember the SLIGHTEST thing any man has EVER done WRONG !!  we have photographic memorys and can play and rewind at will. A woman would never get a name wrong , unless we say an exes to p*** you off and then pretend it was an accident and no were werent thinking about them hehehe



Okay you know I have a sh12 memory, so no great claim there!
And we can never win I presume!??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Oh great, done it again.....first night on and started a riot



Hahaha its ok at least Ross is not on his own getting bullied by us girls for a change  Its good to have another person in the thread for a change anyway . and riots are good lol


----------



## Davee1234

I was going to mention map reading, parallel parking, stacking the dishwasher correctly and why you do need 5.1 stero for the TV.............But I wont bother.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Okay you know I have a sh12 memory, so no great claim there!
> And we can never win I presume!??



Not a chance in hell of ever winning , if you ever think youve come close its because a woman has let you think it to humour you  hehehe awww sorry ross


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> I was going to mention map reading, parallel parking, stacking the dishwasher correctly and why you do need 5.1 stero for the TV.............But I wont bother.



yes and we could do all that at same time unlike men who cant multitask to save there lifes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> I was going to mention map reading, parallel parking, stacking the dishwasher correctly and why you do need 5.1 stero for the TV.............But I wont bother.



 Shhhhhh Dave !!!!  although I can do those things !! hmm stereo though , mines all built in surround stuff , you got me there grrrr I concede on the grounds that im blonde and know **** all about electrical stuff


----------



## Davee1234

Its quality over quantity....


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah you go davee!! I'm with you!


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Its quality over quantity....



who told you that ? HE was lying


----------



## rossi_mac

I must admit tho that I am shit at multi tasking, I can't even drink 2 pints at once! 

But Grrrrr man rules the roost!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Its quality over quantity....





rossi_mac said:


> yeah you go davee!! I'm with you!





rossi_mac said:


> I must admit tho that I am shit at multi tasking, I can't even drink 2 pints at once!
> 
> But Grrrrr man rules the roost!



Boys boys boys !! calm down , we know you feel threatened by our superiority but its ok .  WOMEN RULE !!  and if you dont believe us  ASK YOUR WIVES !!! HEHEHEHE IF YOU DARE


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Boys boys boys !! calm down , we know you feel threatened by our superiority but its ok .  WOMEN RULE !!  and if you dont believe us  ASK YOUR WIVES !!! HEHEHEHE IF YOU DARE



PMSLLLLLLLLL


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMSLLLLLLLLL



seems the BOYS have both ran away scared lol hehehe


----------



## Steff

they will be looking up the word muliti task more then likely , altho no they cant be in here as well as goggling would be to much for them


----------



## Steff

or another thought the wives have told them times up off the net now , and there being good lilttle boys


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> or another thought the wives have told them times up off the net now , and there being good lilttle boys



Yeah playtimes over now boys


----------



## Steff

well thats it we won that 1 AM well done hun xxx


----------



## Davee1234

From google.........

1. Don't think you can actually do two things at once.  Even when you think you're doing more than one thing simultaneously -- say, driving and talking on a cell phone -- you aren't. Unlike a computer, the brain isn't structured as a parallel processor. It performs actions, even very simple actions, in a strict linear sequence. You must complete the first task, or part of that task, before moving on to the next. What we call multitasking is actually task switching.


I rest my case


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> From google.........
> 
> 1. Don't think you can actually do two things at once.  Even when you think you're doing more than one thing simultaneously -- say, driving and talking on a cell phone -- you aren't. Unlike a computer, the brain isn't structured as a parallel processor. It performs actions, even very simple actions, in a strict linear sequence. You must complete the first task, or part of that task, before moving on to the next. What we call multitasking is actually task switching.
> 
> 
> I rest my case



BUUUUUTTTTT THE POINT IS ..... WOMEN STILLLLL DO IT BETTER


----------



## Steff

WOW well it must of bothered you that much to go and look for the definition, the fact we got you to trawl onto google makes me chuckle


----------



## Davee1234

And your example is....?


----------



## Davee1234

And wasn't reading your comments and looking at Google multitasking???


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> And wasn't reading your comments and looking at Google multitasking???



yes it sure was your gold star is being made as we type


----------



## Davee1234

Thats it I'm bailing out now, not surrending, Wife is home, need to look busy, now where thats duster gone...

Night all,


----------



## rossi_mac

You were nearly right, Wifey wanted to look at something on the net!

Davee don't leave me!! We've nearly beaten them?


----------



## Steff

ohh lmao i shall frame that statement the wife comes in you gotta go and look busy or you will be in trouble , ahh admitting it thats the first step 


nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> From google.........
> 
> 1. Don't think you can actually do two things at once.  Even when you think you're doing more than one thing simultaneously -- say, driving and talking on a cell phone -- you aren't. Unlike a computer, the brain isn't structured as a parallel processor. It performs actions, even very simple actions, in a strict linear sequence. You must complete the first task, or part of that task, before moving on to the next. What we call multitasking is actually task switching.
> 
> 
> I rest my case





Davee1234 said:


> And wasn't reading your comments and looking at Google multitasking???




Hmm Dave , Multitasking or Task switching ? make your mind up please !! you cant even decide on that at the moment


----------



## Steff

he's away now hun the boss is in , i mean wife of course


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> he's away now hun the boss is in , i mean wife of course



trained then is he


----------



## Steff

must be he went in rather a hurry


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> he's away now hun the boss is in , i mean wife of course



But we just play the joker so you feel that you're in charge and all powerful...


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> But we just play the joker so you feel that you're in charge and all powerful...



lolol whats that


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> But we just play the joker so you feel that you're in charge and all powerful...



Thats what WE LET YOU  believe every so often so you dont get a dented ego


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats what WE LET YOU  believe every so often so you dont get a dented ego



You're too kind you girls!
So we're all in agreement that you let us think one thing and we let you think something else, so we're right, and sometimes you might be not too far off the mark?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You're too kind you girls!
> So we're all in agreement that you let us think one thing and we let you think something else, so we're right, and sometimes you might be not too far off the mark?



Nooo We are right and sometimes you may not be too far off the mark , hows that for you sweetie


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nooo We are right and sometimes you may not be too far off the mark , hows that for you sweetie



Okay I accept that you agree with me and we'll call it quits! No one's lost.

So you up to much this weekend??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Okay I accept that you agree with me and we'll call it quits! No one's lost.
> 
> So you up to much this weekend??



Umm I didnt actually agree with you though but hey if it helps you cope then ok sweetie you can win  ( see what i mean steff?)


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm I didnt actually agree with you though but hey if it helps you cope then ok sweetie you can win  ( see what i mean steff?)



I sure do dont worry the wife will need to come on soon so he will be away ,  he got to make sure she gets her way


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> I sure do dont worry the wife will need to come on soon so he will be away ,  he got to make sure she gets her way



Hmmm I thought we had changed the subject???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

job interview and flat viewing tomorrow oooooooooooooo 

hope everyone is cooolio!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> job interview and flat viewing tomorrow oooooooooooooo
> 
> hope everyone is cooolio!



Hi Sam , yeah all well here , good luck tomorrow


----------



## Steff

hey sam all good here ty


good luck with 2moz hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right people Im off now goodnight and take care xxx


----------



## Steff

ditto just beat me to it hun lol

nights all sweetdreams x


----------



## katie

goodnight my favourite online people! red wine is great xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> goodnight my favourite online people! red wine is great xx



Grrrr Twin !!!! I really am better , I cant bloody sleep again !!! Noooooo , I thought I was cured of my Insomnia  I'm on youtube listening to music as Ive been trying to sleep for agessssss and cant 
so I'm giving my ears a bashing (through headphones) to an old classic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxsexRjNcb4


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone xxxx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrrr Twin !!!! I really am better , I cant bloody sleep again !!! Noooooo , I thought I was cured of my Insomnia  I'm on youtube listening to music as Ive been trying to sleep for agessssss and cant
> so I'm giving my ears a bashing (through headphones) to an old classic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxsexRjNcb4



that really is a classic, love it 

aww sorry you cant sleep, did u get much in the end?  I was out like a light earlier than usual due to all the red wine I drank 

Morning Steff, how are you xx

I'm off to work now


----------



## Tezzz

Good Morning everyone. Another fab day ahead. BG 5.9. Not bad....



insulinaddict09 said:


> Bye Steff , Soaps !!?? WTF !!



Steff can't help the soaps... She's a woman!!



rossi_mac said:


> Comon Tez et all where are yous.



Scaring the public. Students were out in force so they got another roller coaster ride home last night. One day they'll learn to buy bus passes.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I think hes read too many reviews and thinks hes better than he is now  . I think our Tez is working hard Ross , scaring all those passengers ( ever seen the night bus on harry potter?) thats tez's bus lol



Yep addict you got it in one. They got a Knight Bus ride home last night. Ha Ha..



sasha1 said:


> Hahahahah....I love the night bus, in Harry Potter....Must go and see the new one....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I can tell you what happened. Once upon a time there was this wizzard.............



Davee1234 said:


> Num 3, early finish tomorrow, poets day



I love POETS day.....



insulinaddict09 said:


> WHAT !!!?? YOU DRUNK OR IS THAT JAPANESE?



I'll stick Turning Japanese by The Vapors on the jukebox.... Thanks for the inspiration..



insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhhhh Dave !!!!  although I can do those things !! hmm stereo though , mines all built in surround stuff , you got me there grrrr I concede on the grounds that im blonde and know **** all about electrical stuff



If you want a hand with electricals, I'm your man addict...



salmonpuff said:


> job interview and flat viewing tomorrow oooooooooooooo
> hope everyone is cooolio!



Good luck with the interview and flat viewing.


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, 

I hope this weather clears up a bit! 

Katie hope you haven't got a thick head after all that wine! Do you find your levels better in the morning after a glass or two??

Good levels Tez, still smoke free I assume?

Morning Steff

Woo Hoo we've made it to the weekend, well nearly!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Good levels Tez, still smoke free I assume?



Nearly.... The other half has had at least *five* this morning.... Sitting room is like a gas chamber....


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Nearly.... The other half has had at least *five* this morning.... Sitting room is like a gas chamber....



Maybe thats a good way to slowly stop, being drip fed a bit now and then!!??



insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrrr Twin !!!! I really am better , I cant bloody sleep again !!! Noooooo , I thought I was cured of my Insomnia  I'm on youtube listening to music as Ive been trying to sleep for agessssss and cant
> so I'm giving my ears a bashing (through headphones) to an old classic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxsexRjNcb4



Good tune AM, sory to hear your not getting much kip, I thought you had sorted that!?


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Maybe thats a good way to slowly stop, being drip fed a bit now and then!!??



I haven't had a fag for three weeks now..... Oh and One day....

OH has gone to work...Just put the ashtray in the kitchen.... And opened the windows...

And I've put Turning Japanese on again.... If I'm not careful I'm gonna need another copy of that record as this ones sounding a bit worn....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

interview went well but its unlikely i'll be taking it. I don't get how anyone can offer a 21 year old ?4.77 per hour. However got a phone call on the way home for an interview at jessops camera shop on monday - only 12 hours a week to add onto my 16...and id be taxed to heck for it but hey...its cameras yay. I think I'll take a portfolio of my photos to show them!!

viewing soon, i must remember to take photos today!!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Just weighed myself. 12 and a half stone!!

Now at the edge of the normal BMI for my height. Another half a stone to go and I'll be at the target my doctor set me.


----------



## Steff

hey everyone all ok xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff. Just saw your link in the other post. Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## sofaraway

thats rubbish Sam thats not even minimum wage is it? 
Don't know if you've though of doing health care work, with an agency you'll get around ?8-10 an hour.

Well done on the not smoking Tez, have you done the challenge of a night out yet? 

How you doing Steff?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sofaraway said:


> thats rubbish Sam thats not even minimum wage is it?
> Don't know if you've though of doing health care work, with an agency you'll get around ?8-10 an hour.



yeah i thought minimum wage was ?5.77 for over 21s?!

oh thats an idea! I was thinking of going in for agency work as the pay is much much better than most retail stores.I'm registered with one agency but alas, they are rubbish. So I shall have to pop into another one, either here or in soton.

If not, hello jobshop


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> interview went well but its unlikely i'll be taking it. I don't get how anyone can offer a 21 year old ?4.77 per hour. However got a phone call on the way home for an interview at jessops camera shop on monday - only 12 hours a week to add onto my 16...and id be taxed to heck for it but hey...its cameras yay. I think I'll take a portfolio of my photos to show them!!
> 
> viewing soon, i must remember to take photos today!!!!



Sorry Sam, ?4.77 is the development rate Minimum Wage for 18-21 year olds. I bet McDonald's pay more than that.

You can take a picture of me if you like..... I could do one of my zany Kenny Everett poses for you, bound to bring a smile to any interviewer... What camera have you got? I have an EOS 350D with some slow zoom lenses.

'Let your love flow' by The Bellamy Brothers is on the jukebox... Happy toon good luck with the camera shop job.


----------



## Tezzz

sofaraway said:


> Well done on the not smoking Tez, have you done the challenge of a night out yet?



Yep, did that last Saturday.  Passed with flying colours, BG went up a tad with all the extra strong spearmints I munched on but so what. I stayed sober too.

Feels Like Heaven by Fiction Factory is playing on the Jukebox. God it came out in 1983. I feel old now. CBS records white label. Right, just cranked up the volume of that one as the builders across the road are playing crap on their radio... serves them right.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Yep, did that last Saturday.  Passed with flying colours, BG went up a tad with all the extra strong spearmints I munched on but so what. I stayed sober too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Woow there, you on the wagon too??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sorry Sam, ?4.77 is the development rate Minimum Wage for 18-21 year olds. I bet McDonald's pay more than that.
> 
> You can take a picture of me if you like..... I could do one of my zany Kenny Everett poses for you, bound to bring a smile to any interviewer... What camera have you got? I have an EOS 350D with some slow zoom lenses.
> 
> 'Let your love flow' by The Bellamy Brothers is on the jukebox... Happy toon good luck with the camera shop job.



are you actually kidding me?! the dragon evil boss was wrong then eek. And at maccy ds you get ?4.80 p/h...been there done that!

Its just a bridge camera as my parents couldn't afford to get me a proper SLR., Its a konica easyshare z1015 IS and it takes lovely photos - all my piccys are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmonpuff/


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> are you actually kidding me?! the dragon evil boss was wrong then eek. And at maccy ds you get ?4.80 p/h...been there done that!
> 
> Its just a bridge camera as my parents couldn't afford to get me a proper SLR., Its a konica easyshare z1015 IS and it takes lovely photos - all my piccys are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmonpuff/



Sam I think I missed something somewhere. No kidding. Shall I slope off somewhere and crawl under a rock...?

I had a look at your photos. They are very sharp, good balance. My fave camera is my ancient old Fuji, very fast lens and pin sharp pictures. Slow at processing. 

I use the Canon indoors as the speedlite is very bright helping to compensate for 5.6 aperture when zoomed.


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woow there, you on the wagon too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately yes I was. I had to stay sober in case my friends missed the last train and I had to drive them back to Hammersmith. I know what they are like for timekeeping.
Click to expand...


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> rossi_mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately yes I was. I had to stay sober in case my friends missed the last train and I had to drive them back to Hammersmith. I know what they are like for timekeeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey you're too good Tez, I hope they are grateful!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey you're too good Tez, I hope they are grateful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are. Me and the other half often turn up at their place and then we get dragged out to the pub. And then get the first train home the next morning....
> 
> *One Step Beyond* by Madness is on the jukebox.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

heya tez thanks it is 50 quid i need lol


hey nikki im fine how are you x


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> I haven't had a fag for three weeks now..... Oh and One day....
> 
> OH has gone to work...Just put the ashtray in the kitchen.... And opened the windows...
> 
> And I've put Turning Japanese on again.... If I'm not careful I'm gonna need another copy of that record as this ones sounding a bit worn....



Well done Tez - how have you managed it with giving up smoking too??


----------



## Steff

yes well done tez your doing really well x


----------



## sofaraway

I'm feeling pretty rubbish today, but hopefully I'll cheer up soon. Have got alot of tidying and cleaning to do but can't get motivated.


----------



## Steff

why rubbish youjus having bad day or you poorly? tell you i am the same when i got a load of cleaning to do i always fine something else to do b4 it x


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps

Hows everyone doing today.....Its Friday.....yesssss.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon peeps
> 
> Hows everyone doing today.....Its Friday.....yesssss.......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



afternoon Heidi how are you and nath hun ???

yes it is friday and the sun has come back out to play yay xx


----------



## sofaraway

not really poorly, just feeling a bit down. occupational health nurse said though that some people who have had swine flu it leaves them washed out for a few weeks. 

Hi heidi- friday is good unless you have to work saturday  But at least I got sunday off


----------



## Steff

noooooooo i dnt have either days off but nothing new im used to working weekends and using my saturday night as zone out night LOL


----------



## Tezzz

I hope you feel better soon sofaraway...

OK all, one last toon on the Jukebox then off to the W word.

Mirror in the bathroom by the Beat.

See yers all later.


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> afternoon Heidi how are you and nath hun ???
> 
> yes it is friday and the sun has come back out to play yay xx



Hi Steff..

Yeah we both good ta...Nath got his mate round...

Sun out here to....3 days in a row.......

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff..
> 
> Yeah we both good ta...Nath got his mate round...
> 
> Sun out here to....3 days in a row.......
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



super thanks hun , nice and peaceful house for now , all hell will break lose about half hour from now lol x


----------



## sasha1

sofaraway said:


> not really poorly, just feeling a bit down. occupational health nurse said though that some people who have had swine flu it leaves them washed out for a few weeks.
> 
> Hi heidi- friday is good unless you have to work saturday  But at least I got sunday off



Hi Nikki...

Sorry to hear you feeling a bit down....Swine flu..and some other viruses can certainly leave you feeling down and washed out for a few weeks after...I had glandular fever as a teenager and it took me ages to recover from that....Have you thought about may be trying some vitamin B 12...It can help boost your immune system and reduce symptoms of tiredness...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I hope you feel better soon sofaraway...
> 
> OK all, one last toon on the Jukebox then off to the W word.
> 
> Mirror in the bathroom by the Beat.
> 
> See yers all later.



Catch you later on Tez xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> super thanks hun , nice and peaceful house for now , all hell will break lose about half hour from now lol x



Ahhhh...Have your family gone....Hope you all had a lovely time......OOOO whats happening in half hour...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tez.....

Catch you later...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Ahhhh...Have your family gone....Hope you all had a lovely time......OOOO whats happening in half hour...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yess hun left wednesday, was great seeing them yes will be december when i see them next, 

well there out playing fotty with lads new ball he got and there back at quarter to so he just text  lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yess hun left wednesday, was great seeing them yes will be december when i see them next,
> 
> well there out playing fotty with lads new ball he got and there back at quarter to so he just text  lol




Hehehehehhee....enjoy your last 15 mins of peace hun....lol..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehhee....enjoy your last 15 mins of peace hun....lol..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I am i'm tucking into a banana while i get chance to sit x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> I am i'm tucking into a banana while i get chance to sit x




You do right hun....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> You do right hun....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



wheres AM i dont think she has been on today , aint seen her post nowhere else x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> wheres AM i dont think she has been on today , aint seen her post nowhere else x



Hahahaha.....Was just about to ask you the same thing???....I heard from her last night but not today yet...mmm....hope she ok.....gonna pm her

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

LOL great minds and all , last i heard from her was yesterday evening, she goes now about 11.30 to 12 seems to be sleeping abit better now xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> LOL great minds and all , last i heard from her was yesterday evening, she goes now about 11.30 to 12 seems to be sleeping abit better now xx




Yeah...I'm glad AM is sleeping much better.......poor lass she was really struggling with the not sleeping thing...nothing worse though...I've just pm'd AM....said to come out of hiding....lol....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

nice 1 i best skoot there late but im sure wont be long beofre all hell breaks lose , 

catch you later hun xxx


hello AM when your here xx hope your ok


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> nice 1 i best skoot there late but im sure wont be long beofre all hell breaks lose ,
> 
> catch you later hun xxx
> 
> 
> hello AM when your here xx hope your ok



Ok Steff..

Chat later

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

early evening gang, hope all good, I'm off out for some bevvies in a bit, and might be on later a bit tipsy!!


----------



## Steff

have a gd night rossi 

hi all just popping on n no Anne marie yet then hope she ok xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL great minds and all , last i heard from her was yesterday evening, she goes now about 11.30 to 12 seems to be sleeping abit better now xx



Hmmm I wish I was still sleeeping well  after I left lastnight I couldnt sleep so was back on here at till gone 2 .15am . And then on youtube again till about 5am Grrrrr now I'm better my Insomnia is back again  

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Nikki , I know exactly how you feel , Ive been feeling the same way for days now and just put it down to one of my "diabetic black moods " , I hope you cheer up soon  

Heidi ive pmed you back honey xxx


----------



## sasha1

Good evening posse.......lol

Hows everyone doing??

Hey AM......Hellooooo

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good evening posse.......lol
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Hey AM......Hellooooo
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooooooo Heidi  glorious weather here again lol , this means it will be Ark weather all weekend and nextweek then obv


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Steff can't help the soaps... She's a woman!!



Hmmm and I on the hand am what then?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooo Heidi  glorious weather here again lol , this means it will be Ark weather all weekend and nextweek then obv




Hehehehehehe....meant to be sunny all weekend....returning to Ark/monsoon conditions Monday....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehehe....meant to be sunny all weekend....returning to Ark/monsoon conditions Monday....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh bugger I knew it was too good to be true ffs  Ok so this Ark then , well Animals are ok but can I just have men instead lol ? Just a few nice specimens , a blonde , black haired , and a brown haired ? ooo maybe a nice red head? Two by two yeah?  so a couple of each will be fine lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bugger I knew it was too good to be true ffs  Ok so this Ark then , well Animals are ok but can I just have men instead lol ? Just a few nice specimens , a blonde , black haired , and a brown haired ? ooo maybe a nice red head? Two by two yeah?  so a couple of each will be fine lol




I shall ask for some divine intervention for you and this request....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I shall ask for some divine intervention for you and this request....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe okies honey , you and Nath can get in my Ark , but you need to bring your own entertainment lol  Me and Nath will have the tunes covered though lol oh and you can bring your cats even though I'm allergic , my dog loves cats hes the same size as one lol hehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe okies honey , you and Nath can get in my Ark , but you need to bring your own entertainment lol  Me and Nath will have the tunes covered though lol oh and you can bring your cats even though I'm allergic , my dog loves cats hes the same size as one lol hehehe



Awwww....cheers hun......
Always fancied living on a boat......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awwww....cheers hun......
> Always fancied living on a boat......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Okies thats us sorted then  

hope you like seafood lol hehehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies thats us sorted then
> 
> hope you like seafood lol hehehehe



Sure do.........not sure on the score with Nath...he coming round to the idea of seafood though...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Sure do.........not sure on the score with Nath...he coming round to the idea of seafood though...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha well I'll stock the cupboards with Teen food then , that or he'll have seafood or eat your cats lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha well I'll stock the cupboards with Teen food then , that or he'll have seafood or eat your cats lol



NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO...not the cats.......we'll stock the cupboards...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO...not the cats.......we'll stock the cupboards...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha only joking , I wouldnt eat your cats !! I have a perfectly good dog here lol , he's fat enough to spit roast lol and I'm sure he'd taste like pork , or chicken at least (everything tastes like chicken doesnt it ?)


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha only joking , I wouldnt eat your cats !! I have a perfectly good dog here lol , he's fat enough to spit roast lol and I'm sure he'd taste like pork , or chicken at least (everything tastes like chicken doesnt it ?)




Awww...poor bow wow........I bet he's a real sweetie....Nath says everything tastes like chicken....bless...Mind you I had pepperoni and cheese pizza for tea...mmmm...Nath had chops, veg...and spicy paprika wedges...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

evening all hope all ok??

bk after 10 xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening all hope all ok??
> 
> bk after 10 xx



Hi Steff...

Yeah we ok ta..how you doing??

If I dont chat to you later will catch up with you 2morra...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all hope all ok??
> 
> bk after 10 xx



Hello Goodbye 

good band btw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH0RbHjD4vw


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awww...poor bow wow........I bet he's a real sweetie....Nath says everything tastes like chicken....bless...Mind you I had pepperoni and cheese pizza for tea...mmmm...Nath had chops, veg...and spicy paprika wedges...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



MMM were they pork chops ? I could just eat that with veg , no wedges for me though . but pizza sounds bloody good , if it wasnt all carbtastic


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMM were they pork chops ? I could just eat that with veg , no wedges for me though . but pizza sounds bloody good , if it wasnt all carbtastic



Hi Hun...

Sure were pork chops...farm reared and organic......veg was peas, roasted carrots, turnip and brocolli.........Nath said it was mmmmmmm........pizza was ok....needed a bit more pepperoni though...hey just have the topping...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Where is everyone at tonight????

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Sure were pork chops...farm reared and organic......veg was peas, roasted carrots, turnip and brocolli.........Nath said it was mmmmmmm........pizza was ok....needed a bit more pepperoni though...hey just have the topping...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hahaha yeah story of my life lol , just have the topping  not keen on turnips ewww but all the other veg and organic chops mmmm that'll do me


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Where is everyone at tonight????
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ross is on the Ale , Tez is scaring people on his crazy bus , Twin ? hmm she was working earlier , maybe sleeping . Steff is back later and thats just thee and me then honey , unless we have any lurkers ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha yeah story of my life lol , just have the topping  not keen on turnips ewww but all the other veg and organic chops mmmm that'll do me



Gotta say though Nath loves his veg..will eat most veg...not keen on cauliflower though....The fruit thing we need to work on more though.....he does eat it..apples, melon, kiwi and that but could do with more berries

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Gotta say though Nath loves his veg..will eat most veg...not keen on cauliflower though....The fruit thing we need to work on more though.....he does eat it..apples, melon, kiwi and that but could do with more berries
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I love pretty much all veg , apart from turnips, and marrow and parsnips and garden peas eww  other than that i like anything , and i love all fruit , came in handy when i was a veggie for a few years lol . Im not keen on pasta , rice and noodles and anything like that food wise either .  meat and veg for me and im happy , or a seafood salad mmmm


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Yeah we ok ta..how you doing??
> 
> If I dont chat to you later will catch up with you 2morra...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



okies hun i will catch u 2moz if dont see you in later xxxxxx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I love pretty much all veg , apart from turnips, and marrow and parsnips and garden peas eww  other than that i like anything , and i love all fruit , came in handy when i was a veggie for a few years lol . Im not keen on pasta , rice and noodles and anything like that food wise either .  meat and veg for me and im happy , or a seafood salad mmmm



Aye Nath not keen on peas unless they have mint on them...???..he says they are'nt peas with out it...Bizzare words from the teenage wise one...I know nothing again today...Nath on the other hand knows everything.....lol

Pasta and rice he gone off a bit at the mo...my answer tough...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> okies hun i will catch u 2moz if dont see you in later xxxxxx



Ok Hun...it prob will be 2moz...gonna go offline soon.....shattered...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aye Nath not keen on peas unless they have mint on them...???..he says they are'nt peas with out it...Bizzare words from the teenage wise one...I know nothing again today...Nath on the other hand knows everything.....lol
> 
> Pasta and rice he gone off a bit at the mo...my answer tough...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmmm Ive never been keen on Pasta , Rice , Noodles , thats why I find it so easy to Low Carb I think , I'm not keen on half of them anyway lol 
Good to see Kevin is back on form then Heidi .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm Ive never been keen on Pasta , Rice , Noodles , thats why I find it so easy to Low Carb I think , I'm not keen on half of them anyway lol
> Good to see Kevin is back on form then Heidi .




Hehehehehe....Kevin is well and truly back in the house.....but deffo good to see...I missed him....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

on ale on train on way home via kebab shop. Meet some guys on way to sunny b told them to look out for katie! Levels only in low teens all good chat in a bit if anyone around.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> on ale on train on way home via kebab shop. Meet some guys on way to sunny b told them to look out for katie! Levels only in low teens all good chat in a bit if anyone around.



you hammered Ross?


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> on ale on train on way home via kebab shop. Meet some guys on way to sunny b told them to look out for katie! Levels only in low teens all good chat in a bit if anyone around.



Are you a bit hammered Ross????...hehehehhahahahahah

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Are you a bit hammered Ross????...hehehehhahahahahah
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Sounds like it to me lol :


----------



## sasha1

Right...All you wonderful, gorgeous peeps...

Gonna say goodnight...shattered.....catch up with you all in the morning....Be good ya all...and stay safe...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right...All you wonderful, gorgeous peeps...
> 
> Gonna say goodnight...shattered.....catch up with you all in the morning....Be good ya all...and stay safe...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey (((((hugs))))) to you both xxxx tc xxx catch you tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

hammred me?? Never!! maybe always but never!

Night Heidi, not up too early I hope, tis the weekend!

So is it Ann Marie (ps serious Q is it Marie or Mairie? I've heard of both spellings serious.) & Steff evening girls, hope you both doing well. I've secured a holiday to Mauritius, only have to pay for flight, who wants to come?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> hammred me?? Never!! maybe always but never!
> 
> Night Heidi, not up too early I hope, tis the weekend!
> 
> So is it Ann Marie (ps serious Q is it Marie or Mairie? I've heard of both spellings serious.) & Steff evening girls, hope you both doing well. I've secured a holiday to Mauritius, only have to pay for flight, who wants to come?



I'll come with you Ross


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'll come with you Ross



Right he said flights are around (at least) 500! so not bad, would be best to book a return as otherwise you wouldn't come home!

How you doing AM? been out much lately, hope woody is being looked after!

anyone else around??

PS AC DC and metallica don't have much on spotti!?!?


----------



## Steff

hellooooooo xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening Steff you working the morrow then?


----------



## Steff

yeah are you


----------



## rossi_mac

nah weekend off, but gotta tidy hoover etc before outlaws arrive!!


----------



## Steff

ooo right mine go and yours arriving are they ? how long they visiting for ?


----------



## Steff

grrr some one behind about 6 doors away setting fireworks off 1 minute after midnight must be some sort of celebration any betting my son will wake up


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

livejournal isn't working


----------



## Steff

what is that ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

its an online blogging site that i've been using for years, a bit like the site i use for my diabetes blog, but different stuff in it. I wanted to do my epic post of OMGFLAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT, but i keep getting the stupid 'internet cannot display this webpage' page grrrrr


----------



## Steff

gr nothing more annoying then that half the time i reboot saves me pulling the old barnet out lol ,Im away off to bed now so good luck hope it sorts itself 


nights xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> PS AC DC and metallica don't have much on spotti!?!?



Yes so it seems , Grrr  Ah well it is all free streaming I suppose 

heres a couple of good tunes  to cheer you up lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irOf5a0ss6g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lermqfhhJx4


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Nath on the other hand knows everything.....lol



Can you ask him to fix my video - it keeps chewing tapes....



steff09 said:


> good morning everyone xx



Morning Steff.... 
Just saw when you posted that message.
Are you a vampire? Full moon I think last night!

My brain is slowly engaging.  BG 5.5 and I had some onion rings on the way home last night. 

Time to wake the neighbours up!! I'm going to do a Nathan!! *Givin Up Givin In* by the Three Degrees will be playing when the jukebox has warmed up.....

Must get my repeat prescription this morning. Via a free coffee in McDonald's. (People leave empty coffee cups on the buses and I collect the stickers he he)

How's everybody else in Diabetes land this morning...?


----------



## Steff

lolol@ coffe cups , aye tez was up at 4 hypering again last 3 nights now got back to sleep about 6 o clock in end, really sunny day im away to tesco now in a skirt (heavens forbid)

catch you later when i finsih work xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Tez , Steff , Heidi , Ross , Twin and any Lurkers , Alls well in Diabetes Land I hope


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear about the hypers Steff. Oww...

Morning Addict and any other lurkers.

Jukebox is fully warmed up and volume pretty much at full chat. Ornaments are not moving on the mantle piece just yet.

Three Degrees are still Givin' Up  On repeat play ha ha. 

I've still given up the fags.... Treat will be some Jaffa cakes... To hell with the sugars today.... Diabetes is cancelled for the next hour....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear about the hypers Steff. Oww...
> 
> Morning Addict and any other lurkers.
> 
> Jukebox is fully warmed up and volume pretty much at full chat. Ornaments are not moving on the mantle piece just yet.
> 
> Three Degrees are still Givin' Up  On repeat play ha ha.
> 
> I've still given up the fags.... Treat will be some Jaffa cakes... To hell with the sugars today.... Diabetes is cancelled for the next hour....



Woooo Jaffa Cakes MMmmm , I'll cancel my Diabetes too I think , Ive just had to correct a random (where the hell did that come from?) high  
heres a good old classic for you Tez .... for when you think you might give in to the cigarettes .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Woooo Jaffa Cakes MMmmm , I'll cancel my Diabetes too I think , Ive just had to correct a random (where the hell did that come from?) high
> heres a good old classic for you Tez .... for when you think you might give in to the cigarettes .....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I



I do that at Karaoke. Got the vinyl version in the jukebox.

This version *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLKk00OYKhU* is funnier.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I do that at Karaoke. Got the vinyl version in the jukebox.
> 
> This version *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLKk00OYKhU* is funnier.....



Hahaha good one Tez , that your bus btw?  

I really will have to try and get you into some metal , Hmmm I'll find you a song .......


----------



## Tezzz

Addict, Quiet Riot is as about heavy as I go....

More of a rock person. Early Slade is good, Get Down Get With It is a bit of a leaper...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict, Quiet Riot is as about heavy as I go....
> 
> More of a rock person. Early Slade is good, Get Down Get With It is a bit of a leaper...



I can do rock !! Ummm I'll have a think


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all Tez, AnnMarie, Steff, Heidi, Katie, et all

Wow what a lovely start to the weekend, blue sky sun... I hope it lasts!!

So Tez you a kareoke king? I was offered that last night somewhere in soho, turned it down went to a dodgy pub near waterloo instead, much more me!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all Tez, AnnMarie, Steff, Heidi, Katie, et all
> 
> Wow what a lovely start to the weekend, blue sky sun... I hope it lasts!!
> 
> So Tez you a kareoke king? I was offered that last night somewhere in soho, turned it down went to a dodgy pub near waterloo instead, much more me!!



MORNING ROSS WOOOOOOOOOOOO 1000 POSTS !!!!!! CONGRATS HONEY !!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict, Quiet Riot is as about heavy as I go....
> 
> More of a rock person. Early Slade is good, Get Down Get With It is a bit of a leaper...



heres some Rock for you Tez .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd42-uTLErM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sT54IEORII 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning....AM..Ross..Steff..Tez.....and all you other peeps out there.

Hows everyone doing this morning??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all Tez, AnnMarie, Steff, Heidi, Katie, et all
> 
> Wow what a lovely start to the weekend, blue sky sun... I hope it lasts!!
> 
> So Tez you a kareoke king? I was offered that last night somewhere in soho, turned it down went to a dodgy pub near waterloo instead, much more me!!



I'm not the best Karaoke singer out there - but I'm up for most songs if I know how they go...


insulinaddict09 said:


> I can do rock !! Ummm I'll have a think





insulinaddict09 said:


> heres some Rock for you Tez .....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd42-uTLErM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sT54IEORII
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM



Got all of those somewhere. Final Countdown could go in the jukebox for a while. (Ousting Jacko) and Alice Cooper Schools Out is there. Heart Alone too.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Morning....AM..Ross..Steff..Tez.....and all you other peeps out there.
> 
> Hows everyone doing this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Morning Heidi , yeah great thanks babe  , You and Nath okies today ? 
Grrr I'm going to Tesco in abit lol  Swine Flu Central lol I'm trying to get Tez to like some other music atm .... and failing I think ...... 

heres my fav song .... the gorgeous Jon.. Mmmmm delicious...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLBcGUvH-s


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Got all of those somewhere. Final Countdown could go in the jukebox for a while. (Ousting Jacko) and Alice Cooper Schools Out is there. Heart Alone too.



Wooo Result then , Yes I love Alice  Schools out is a classic and I'm 18 , good tunes .


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Good Morning....AM..Ross..Steff..Tez.....and all you other peeps out there.
> 
> Hows everyone doing this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Morning Heidi,

I suppose 'Kevin' is trying to break windows with loud music or is he being an angel today..? No recent hypo tourettes....?

Addict is trying to get me into rock music... I have a lot of it already....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Addict is trying to get me into rock music... I have a lot of it already....



Ho Hum ..... heres a BRILLIANT song for you Tez .......... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXaaZPj_IVA

Right I'm going to Tesco...if I dont come back you know Swine Flu's got me again ..


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Morning Heidi,
> 
> I suppose 'Kevin' is trying to break windows with loud music or is he being an angel today..? No recent hypo tourettes....?
> 
> Addict is trying to get me into rock music... I have a lot of it already....



Hi Tez....

How you doing??

Nathan is still in bed asleep...he woke for food and insulin at breakfast...and was told not to bother him again....lol.....Tourettes yes...but nothing to do with hypos.......He was warned yesterday any more and the xbox was gone...

OOOOO....have a listen to some Whitesnake.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Heidi , yeah great thanks babe  , You and Nath okies today ?
> Grrr I'm going to Tesco in abit lol  Swine Flu Central lol I'm trying to get Tez to like some other music atm .... and failing I think ......
> 
> heres my fav song .... the gorgeous Jon.. Mmmmm delicious...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLBcGUvH-s




Hi Hun...

How you doing?.....ooo Tesco central.....

Me ok ta...Nath in bed asleep still...had breakfast though..

How about some Enter Shakari for Tez....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Nathan is still in bed asleep...he woke for food and insulin at breakfast...and was told not to bother him again....lol.....Tourettes yes...but nothing to do with hypos.......He was warned yesterday any more and the xbox was gone...
> 
> OOOOO....have a listen to some Whitesnake.....



Sounds like he needs a nice 10 mile walk in the countryside. I did that last week. Via a pub.

Going again tomorrow.

Now Whitesnake, got some of their singles somewhere.



sasha1 said:


> Me ok ta...Nath in bed asleep still...had breakfast though..
> 
> How about some Enter Shakari for Tez....




Not my style Heidi...

This track is more my style... *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sevjgs5oipg* and it has to be played *LOUD!!!*

That tune would get him out of bed...


----------



## Tezzz

Just warmed up the amp and put the Slade In Flame LP on....

Can't wait for Standin' On The Corner to come on. That *will* get cranked up...


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all! 

Just back from a week in Wales. How are things around here?

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Tom,

Hope Wales was fine.

I'm blowing my brains out to some 1973 Slade vinyl...


----------



## Tezzz

Now got something a little more modern on the record player...

Early 80s! Level 42 by Level 42. 1st toon is Turn It On....


----------



## Freddie99

Ah Slade! I've been deafening myself listening to some Def Leppard and Kiss.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Just back from a week in Wales. How are things around here?
> 
> Tom




Hi Tom

How you doing?.... Did you have a good time in Wales?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Now got something a little more modern on the record player...
> 
> Early 80s! Level 42 by Level 42. 1st toon is Turn It On....



Hi Tez...

Level 42... there's a blast form the past.......How about some Human League..or Paul Young

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> on ale on train on way home via kebab shop. Meet some guys on way to sunny b told them to look out for katie! Levels only in low teens all good chat in a bit if anyone around.



were they in the camel bar last night? if so I probably met them, I was talking to all sorts of randomers.

today i feel ill


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> How you doing?.... Did you have a good time in Wales?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Had a lovely time there  Was a good week. Even threw myself and entire family up Mount Snowdon.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Had a lovely time there  Was a good week. Even threw myself and entire family up Mount Snowdon.



Hehehehe...bet the family loved that idea.....No seriously bet it was fantastic getting to the top, the views etc.....Did you go to the cafe?..That just reminds me Tom, I was talking to Nathan's DSN..as he to wants to go in the army...Well as you know from your experiences..that the army etc wont budge...But anyway she mentioned about a girl in our area trying to get in the RAF....Now I'm not sure how this works...but at the moment they have'nt refused..and to keep trying and her finger crossed as things may change in the next couple of years...for the better.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi AM rossi heidi tez and hellooo tom long time no type xxxx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff..

How you doing?..Hope you ok

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

*Oh dear*

Got to be at work in half an hour, must dash, see yer all later.

Sh*t happens....


----------



## Freddie99

Hey Heidi,

I think I was the only one who like going up Snowdon! I did push myself a bit and ended up having two hypos that day. Then again it was quite a hike!

I thought that there was a blanket ban on diabetics joining all of the armed forces. I've still got to see my MP before I disappear off to uni about the army. I'm not going to give up on this. Even if I don't get to join the army hopefully someone else will.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Got to be at work in half an hour, must dash, see yer all later.
> 
> Sh*t happens....



Hi Tez....

Hope work goes ok....Chat soon

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yes thanks heidi im good , home in about half hour x catch you laters x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon Everyone  I have been to Tesco and so far I have lived to tell the tale . Everyone ok ? Hi Tom good to see you back in one piece


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Afternoon Everyone  I have been to Tesco and so far I have lived to tell the tale . Everyone ok ? Hi Tom good to see you back in one piece



Hi Hun...

How you doing after your tesco trip.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> How you doing after your tesco trip.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi Heidi , Yes I'm fine thanks , so far flu free lol 

Nath ok today? I'm in need of some banging tunes I think . Hot here , abit too warm for me though


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Heidi , Yes I'm fine thanks , so far flu free lol
> 
> Nath ok today? I'm in need of some banging tunes I think . Hot here , abit too warm for me though



Hi Hun..

Glad you feeling much better.....Hey tip for you..mention swine flu and sneeze...If your in a long queue...people scatter in all directions..leaving you at the front........it works big time...

Yeah Nath fine...got his backside out of bed at 12.30pm...Get the tunes on...lol

Its a bit dull up her today.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> Glad you feeling much better.....Hey tip for you..mention swine flu and sneeze...If your in a long queue...people scatter in all directions..leaving you at the front........it works big time...
> 
> Yeah Nath fine...got his backside out of bed at 12.30pm...Get the tunes on...lol
> 
> Its a bit dull up her today.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahahaha good idea !! I usually get served quickly anyway , after my hit the floor episodes in there no one wants me by their till for long so they zoom me through and pack my bags lol !! hehehe Diabetes has its uses lol


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon crew, welcome back Tom, well jealous going up Snowdon, never actually been to the top but love the great outdoors!  It's been too long for me, trying to get some motivation.

Woo Hoo AnnMarie you made it back from the evil grasps of Tescos!

Hello everyone else.

House tidy, cupboards full, even got the car washed (one day I'll do it myself (maybe!)) I wreckon I could pass Tez's mums test but not sure about AnnMarie!!

Right this is probably me for a few days as visitors etc but you never know!!

Take it easy peeps!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon crew, welcome back Tom, well jealous going up Snowdon, never actually been to the top but love the great outdoors!  It's been too long for me, trying to get some motivation.
> 
> Woo Hoo AnnMarie you made it back from the evil grasps of Tescos!
> 
> Hello everyone else.
> 
> House tidy, cupboards full, even got the car washed (one day I'll do it myself (maybe!)) I wreckon I could pass Tez's mums test but not sure about AnnMarie!!
> 
> Right this is probably me for a few days as visitors etc but you never know!!
> 
> Take it easy peeps!



Hi Ross...

Hope you ok...Have a good weekend with the visitors...Chat soon.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon crew, welcome back Tom, well jealous going up Snowdon, never actually been to the top but love the great outdoors!  It's been too long for me, trying to get some motivation.
> 
> Woo Hoo AnnMarie you made it back from the evil grasps of Tescos!
> 
> Hello everyone else.
> 
> House tidy, cupboards full, even got the car washed (one day I'll do it myself (maybe!)) I wreckon I could pass Tez's mums test but not sure about AnnMarie!!
> 
> Right this is probably me for a few days as visitors etc but you never know!!
> 
> Take it easy peeps!



Ahem I'm not that bad Ross !! hmm and I was going to share my scotch eggs with you but you can bugger off now


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem I'm not that bad Ross !! hmm and I was going to share my scotch eggs with you but you can bugger off now



Awww...you can share my sausage rolls....we'll peel the pastry off.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ack, so hungry!!!! Cant afford to buy any food though  Gunna be living off pasta for the next however many weeks...


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> ack, so hungry!!!! Cant afford to buy any food though  Gunna be living off pasta for the next however many weeks...



Pasta!? ewwww nasty stuff , buy a massive box of Eggs and Low Carb it , lots of different recipes for Eggs , you'll never get bored . Well done on the flat btw , I'm so pleased for you both


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> were they in the camel bar last night? if so I probably met them, I was talking to all sorts of randomers.
> 
> today i feel ill



Hangover central!! Hair of the dog, surely? Or a bloody mary?
No idea where they were heading, they had 2 fishing rods, and were very pissed by about 8pm so who knows!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem I'm not that bad Ross !! hmm and I was going to share my scotch eggs with you but you can bugger off now



Hey Addict, I didn't mean bad by it! Just joshing?
Hope your good, and now well stocked up, we've just bought some more vino!!


----------



## sasha1

salmonpuff said:


> ack, so hungry!!!! Cant afford to buy any food though  Gunna be living off pasta for the next however many weeks...



Hi Sam...

You can share our pork pies, scotch eggs and sausage rolls....

How about Beans on Toast....mmmmmm...pop some cheese on top....

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sasha1 said:


> Hi Sam...
> 
> You can share our pork pies, scotch eggs and sausage rolls....
> 
> How about Beans on Toast....mmmmmm...pop some cheese on top....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



not a fan of baked beans hehe, i prefer spaggetti in a tin 



> Pasta!? ewwww nasty stuff , buy a massive box of Eggs and Low Carb it , lots of different recipes for Eggs , you'll never get bored . Well done on the flat btw , I'm so pleased for you both



Thanks!! Problem is, i really really hate eggs. I'm such a fussy eater its unreal


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Addict, I didn't mean bad by it! Just joshing?
> Hope your good, and now well stocked up, we've just bought some more vino!!



Its ok Ross I'll forgive you  visitors arrived yet ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> not a fan of baked beans hehe, i prefer spaggetti in a tin
> Thanks!! Problem is, i really really hate eggs. I'm such a fussy eater its unreal



Ah problem then ... I'm a pasta and rice hater lol thats why I find it easy to restrict Carbs . looks like spaghetti on toast for you then lol


----------



## rossi_mac

No but we've been getting travel updates!!

Ta for forgivness!

M25 is shocking today!! still an hour of peace! So I've got a brew and some early Queen on Spotti! 

Wow Sam you're the second person who doesn't do eggs! Beats me but fair doos, pasta's not so bad and cheap, but maybe rice would be cheaper, not sure!? Congrats on flat. PS way to save on meals, invite yourself round to mates houses!! use their hot water heating and food!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> No but we've been getting travel updates!!
> 
> Ta for forgivness!
> 
> M25 is shocking today!! still an hour of peace! So I've got a brew and some early Queen on Spotti! !



Queen is always a good choice for a tune Ross , heres one of my favourites , 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Queen is always a good choice for a tune Ross , heres one of my favourites ,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk




OOOOO...my fav..Queen track...Who wants to live forever....Brilliant...even better in the Highlander Movie

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Just feel it's worth mentioning I'm not doing the naked hoover dance! That someone on here mentioned a few days ago!! I'm sitting here, mostly clothed listening to tunes, and watching cricket scores online.


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> OOOOO...my fav..Queen track...Who wants to live forever....Brilliant...even better in the Highlander Movie
> 
> Heidi
> xx



There can be only one.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Just feel it's worth mentioning I'm not doing the naked hoover dance! That someone on here mentioned a few days ago!! I'm sitting here, mostly clothed listening to tunes, and watching cricket scores online.



Speaking of Naked and Hoovering.....Did anyone see that bloke with the henry hoover...OMG........Think it on youtube somewhere...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Speaking of Naked and Hoovering.....Did anyone see that bloke with the henry hoover...OMG........Think it on youtube somewhere...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Noooo ?! ive not seen it , is it naughty then? I'm on youtube now ill search it lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Noooo ?! ive not seen it , is it naughty then? I'm on youtube now ill search it lol



Put it this way...I didnt realise you could do that with a henry hoover....thought it might be illegal.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Put it this way...I didnt realise you could do that with a henry hoover....thought it might be illegal.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahahaha well im looking now and there are hundreds of guys with henry hoovers having "fun" lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha well im looking now and there are hundreds of guys with henry hoovers having "fun" lol



Hehehehhehehehehe.......Is it making interesting viewing....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehhehehehehe.......Is it making interesting viewing....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahahaha nooo dirty bas***** !!!!! men eh?!! giving it some volume to Def Leppard now lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

stupid stupid stupid time of the month, why do you make me crave chocolate??????


----------



## Steff

evening all, xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening all, xx



Hi Steff..

Hows you doing?..how was work?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening...All you lovely peeps in diabetes land

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

work was ok thanks ,sorry for delay im watching newcastle xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> work was ok thanks ,sorry for delay im watching newcastle xx



Hehehehe...How you getting on??...Hope you win

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

1 1 in end hun so honours even


right im off for night now catch you all 2moz xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening everyone , all ok I hope


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening everyone , all ok I hope



Hi Hun..

How you doing..did ya manage to get some sleep??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> 1 1 in end hun so honours even
> 
> 
> right im off for night now catch you all 2moz xx



Aye ... a draw not bad....

Catch you 2moz hun

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> How you doing..did ya manage to get some sleep??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes I had about an hour , not like me to nap in the day I know lol  its that bloody Tesco Grrrr


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I had about an hour , not like me to nap in the day I know lol  its that bloody Tesco Grrrr



I'm like that when I've been to asda....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'm like that when I've been to asda....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



OOoo I love Asda , its my favourite place to go food shopping , when I can get past the Dvds and Music lol  ours is a multi storey so I spend 3 hours upstairs in the Music and Dvds and 10 mins in the food bit downstairs lol hehehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOoo I love Asda , its my favourite place to go food shopping , when I can get past the Dvds and Music lol  ours is a multi storey so I spend 3 hours upstairs in the Music and Dvds and 10 mins in the food bit downstairs lol hehehehe



Lucky you.....ours is only single storey...and the dvd and music section you can get through the lot in about 10mins.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Lucky you.....ours is only single storey...and the dvd and music section you can get through the lot in about 10mins.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



this was only built a couple of years ago and its MASSIVE , I love it , the Music and Dvd /Games section is big so I spend ages just in that bit , then rush around downsatirs in the food bit for 10 mins to grab a few things and out and home lol perfect shopping for me


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> this was only built a couple of years ago and its MASSIVE , I love it , the Music and Dvd /Games section is big so I spend ages just in that bit , then rush around downsatirs in the food bit for 10 mins to grab a few things and out and home lol perfect shopping for me




That sounds brilliant..the one we got was built over 30 years ago...they keep extending it slightly...but cause a new argos has opened just across from it..they have reduced the amount of cd/dvd/games...to get more toys in.....how dare they...I'm gonna complain and start a petition...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> That sounds brilliant..the one we got was built over 30 years ago...they keep extending it slightly...but cause a new argos has opened just across from it..they have reduced the amount of cd/dvd/games...to get more toys in.....how dare they...I'm gonna complain and start a petition...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha yeah go for it Heidi , Im sure all the Music lovers will sign it lol  

Hows Nath now ? back to his usual self ? Ive got some Jon Bon Jovi blasting , Mmmm delicious man


----------



## sasha1

Right all...gonna say goodnight...one of my cats is driving me nuts...going for the typing on the monitor and then being like a yeti on the keyboard.....Will catch up with you all 2moz.....Take care, stay safe...Heidi xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yeah go for it Heidi , Im sure all the Music lovers will sign it lol
> 
> Hows Nath now ? back to his usual self ? Ive got some Jon Bon Jovi blasting , Mmmm delicious man




Well Nath..has morphed back into Kevin.....We've had Pendulum blasting out for the past hour...alnog with the grenades, gun fire and bombing of everything that moves on Call of Duty..World at War....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right all...gonna say goodnight...one of my cats is driving me nuts...going for the typing on the monitor and then being like a yeti on the keyboard.....Will catch up with you all 2moz.....Take care, stay safe...Heidi xx



Right night honey catch you tomorrow , ((((hugs)))) tc xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Well Nath..has morphed back into Kevin.....We've had Pendulum blasting out for the past hour...alnog with the grenades, gun fire and bombing of everything that moves on Call of Duty..World at War....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Pendulum , good choice


----------



## rossi_mac

evening ladies & men!!!

glad you didn't post link of henry hoover men!!

how's it going? All god here  guests arrived lots to drink, more to have!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening ladies & men!!!
> 
> glad you didn't post link of henry hoover men!!
> 
> how's it going? All god here  guests arrived lots to drink, more to have!



I was thinking about it but im looking after Northerners heart lol


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was thinking about it but im looking after Northerners heart lol



So thoughtful!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> So thoughtful!



Anytime Northerner , we have to look after our favourite Moderator, Admin , Poet  oh and fellow Diabetic now that youve proved you really have got Diabetes .


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anytime Northerner , we have to look after our favourite Moderator, Admin , Poet  oh and fellow Diabetic now that youve proved you really have got Diabetes .



I'm still not convinced about the last bit! I was 5.4 before bed last night, 5.4 on waking, 5.4 before my lunch, 5.3 before my tea and 5.8 before bed tonight! I think my meter's stuck!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I'm still not convinced about the last bit! I was 5.4 before bed last night, 5.4 on waking, 5.4 before my lunch, 5.3 before my tea and 5.8 before bed tonight! I think my meter's stuck!



Grrr not fair !! ive got a new optium xceed here that has the opposite trouble , it cant make up its mind how high to go today  Ive had such good low (not above 7 !!!) levels for a few weeks now too , its all gone wrong today though , Diabetes hates me today.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1;4775
How about some Enter Shakari for Tez....

Heidi
xx:)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> okies here goes a suggestion from Heidi on some music for you Tez ..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uimfKXgdUCQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY
> 
> this second song is excellent


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

Just walked home to something fast on the iPod. Almost got ran over by a police car. Couldn't hear the siren over the dance music. It was pumpin'....

I felt a bit shaky walking through the door and did blood...  3.7 

Decisions, decisions... Chocolate biscuit or a scoop of really nice lemon sorbet.....?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> okies here goes a suggestion from Heidi on some music for you Tez ..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uimfKXgdUCQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY
> 
> this second song is excellent



How did you know I was here.....? Are you staked outside my gaff...?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> How did you know I was here.....? Are you staked outside my gaff...?



Yes im the blonde in the mini cooper outside , any chance of a coffee ? 
Id go for the lemon sorbet Mmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just walked home to something fast on the iPod. Almost got ran over by a police car. Couldn't hear the siren over the dance music. It was pumpin'....
> 
> I felt a bit shaky walking through the door and did blood...  3.7
> 
> Decisions, decisions... Chocolate biscuit or a scoop of really nice lemon sorbet.....?



What was the song ? Cars by Gary Newman? , or something by The Police ? hehehe I'll stop now lol


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> What was the song ? Cars by Gary Newman? , or something by The Police ? hehehe I'll stop now lol



*When You Touch Me* by Freemasons 

*Paddy's Revenge *by Steve Mac

*That's Not My Name (Soul Seekerz radio mix) *by The Ting Tings


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes im the blonde in the mini cooper outside , any chance of a coffee ?
> Id go for the lemon sorbet Mmmm



Is it a *real* Mini Cooper or a BMW flavoured one..?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> *When You Touch Me* by Freemasons
> 
> *Paddy's Revenge *by Steve Mac
> 
> *That's Not My Name (Soul Seekerz radio mix) *by The Ting Tings



Hmm Ive only heard of The Ting Tings (cr*p) She doesnt sing !! Paddys Revenge? it may sound familiar , but maybe only because im half Irish lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah Ive heard the Paddys Revenge song , yeah its good lol , heres a better song though.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SkecPaqj3Q 

this is a superb song but it has to be LOUD


----------



## Tezzz

Just read Bev's post about her holiday and the 15 year old.. Moving stuff Addict. I'm lost for words so I'll go to bed. Don't think I'm abandoning you now. Just feel very sad all of a sudden.
Gonna skip the sorbet.
Goodnight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Just read Bev's post about her holiday and the 15 year old.. Moving stuff Addict. I'm lost for words so I'll go to bed. Don't think I'm abandoning you now. Just feel very sad all of a sudden.
> Gonna skip the sorbet.
> Goodnight.



night Tez , take care xxx


----------



## Steff

morning everone all ok? xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff and the gang. 

BG 5.4

It's gone 9am so time to warm the jukebox up.

*Tiger Feet* by Mud is the first one to go on.


----------



## Steff

good morning tez 

good choice of choon , what you upto today x


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Steff.

I'm off to church now. Then this afternoon the other half and I are going to a carvery. I'll have the healthy option with turkey and lots of veggies.

Have fun.


----------



## Steff

yes and yourself off to get ready for work 

byee xx


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff and the gang.
> 
> BG 5.4
> 
> It's gone 9am so time to warm the jukebox up.
> 
> *Tiger Feet* by Mud is the first one to go on.



Morning Tez - hey I was 5.4 this morning too! Snap! 

Ah! Mud! Les Gray and Rob 'Dob' Davies - don't remember the other guy's name. A friend and I at school always joked about Dob Davies' outfits - they got more and more girly as time went on. Was amazed years later when he co-wrote Kylie's 'Can't get you out of my head'!!

Hope the day goes well!


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning...AM, Steff, Tez, Ross, Northerner....and all in diabetes land.

How is everyone doing this morning??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Morning...AM, Steff, Tez, Ross, Northerner....and all in diabetes land.
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Morning Heidi ,I hope you are ok today honey ? hows Kevin, is he still back ? quite nice here today , not too warm like yesterday thank ****


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Heidi ,I hope you are ok today honey ? hows Kevin, is he still back ? quite nice here today , not too warm like yesterday thank ****




Hi Hun...

Yeah Im good ta...apart from some idiot shooting from 4am this morning..I hate anything like that..and had to get up so I couldnt hear...it does my head in...Yeah Nath good he woke up early having a hypo...but sorted him...and we both went out and did his paper round.....did'nt share his 8 quid wi me though...lol..Bit overcast here today..and not to warm....

How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Yeah Im good ta...apart from some idiot shooting from 4am this morning..I hate anything like that..and had to get up so I couldnt hear...it does my head in...Yeah Nath good he woke up early having a hypo...but sorted him...and we both went out and did his paper round.....did'nt share his 8 quid wi me though...lol..Bit overcast here today..and not to warm....
> 
> How you doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Im great today thanks , im HAPPPPPPYYYYY   dont know why though lol , just one of my crazy days I think  . Ah arent you a lovely mum !!! I could be dying but I'd get kicked out to do my paper round on my own as "you got the job , and wanted the money not me " Grrrr


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon peeps.

Back from church. I feel a little better now.

Got *Wow* by you know who (ask Northerner) on the jukebox. Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! Unbelievable! Volume nearly flat out - ornaments vibrating on mantelpiece... 

Got The Sweet lined up next...Teenage Rampage for Heidi and Ballroom Blitz for me as I like it....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Afternoon peeps.
> 
> Back from church. I feel a little better now.
> 
> Got *Wow* by you know who (ask Northerner) on the jukebox. Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! Unbelievable! Volume nearly flat out - ornaments vibrating on mantelpiece...
> 
> Got The Sweet lined up next...Teenage Rampage for Heidi and Ballroom Blitz for me as I like it....



Hi Tez , you ok today then?  Grrr not that crazy haired woman who cant sing again Tez?


----------



## Steff

hi al quick hello while on break hope all ok?> xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi al quick hello while on break hope all ok?> xx



Helloooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez , you ok today then?  Grrr not that crazy haired woman who cant sing again Tez?



She's not got crazy hair! I'm going to set Northerner on you.

Right now I'm playing *Big Five* by Prince Buster....

Youtube link is... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGl2NHueB20

Warning - contains very adult language.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> She's not got crazy hair! I'm going to set Northerner on you.
> 
> Right now I'm playing *Big Five* by Prince Buster....
> 
> Youtube link is... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGl2NHueB20
> 
> Warning - contains very adult language.



Okies I think I'm allowed though  just dont tell Northerner


----------



## sasha1

Afternoon peeps

Hows everyone doing??

I've just had a power nap.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Heidi , feel better now? Ive lost my good mood now  Ive just had a stupid tiff with my friend Will  Grrr It was all my fault too I'm such a bitch to him .


Hey Heidi , youve reminded me how much I love Enter Shakari lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Heidi , feel better now? Ive lost my good mood now  Ive just had a stupid tiff with my friend Will  Grrr It was all my fault too I'm such a bitch to him .
> 
> 
> Hey Heidi , youve reminded me how much I love Enter Shakari lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY




Hi Hun....Not sure if I feel better yet...still dazed...lol...one min I was sitting on the sofa the next thing its an hour later...lol...
MMMM...Are you ok though..was it a bad tiff.....phone him and have a chat..say sorry and give him a hug...
OOOOO...so in love with the new Enter Shakari cd...although it has developed legs and found itself into kevins room....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....Not sure if I feel better yet...still dazed...lol...one min I was sitting on the sofa the next thing its an hour later...lol...
> MMMM...Are you ok though..was it a bad tiff.....phone him and have a chat..say sorry and give him a hug...
> OOOOO...so in love with the new Enter Shakari cd...although it has developed legs and found itself into kevins room....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm I'm ok thanks honey , I will text him in a bit , I was totally in the wrong and I know it but I'm such a bitch I dont want to say sorry yet  Grrr I was out of order and he's lovely too. I dont even know why I was mean to him , I just got one on me and thats was it.  I love Enter Shakari , thats my favourite song though . You must have needed a sleep to crash out like that lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I'm ok thanks honey , I will text him in a bit , I was totally in the wrong and I know it but I'm such a bitch I dont want to say sorry yet  Grrr I was out of order and he's lovely too. I dont even know why I was mean to him , I just got one on me and thats was it.  I love Enter Shakari , thats my favourite song though . You must have needed a sleep to crash out like that lol



W all have times like that hun....I'm sure he will understand....sorry is one of the biggest and hardest things to say..but he will admire and love you for saying it........
Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> W all have times like that hun....I'm sure he will understand....sorry is one of the biggest and hardest things to say..but he will admire and love you for saying it........
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm yes I know , I will say sorry to him in abit  I hate falling out with him so I dont know why I do it Grrrr I think he gets my moods because we are so close to eachother, He's like a boyfriend without the sex lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm yes I know , I will say sorry to him in abit  I hate falling out with him so I dont know why I do it Grrrr I think he gets my moods because we are so close to eachother, He's like a boyfriend without the sex lol



Hehehehe...I've got a couple of male friends like that...and there brill.....Anyway got to pop off for a bit...trauma in the house..my mate just phoned hysterical..she split up with boyfriend......not sure how or why yet...and her diabetes is getting her down too..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe...I've got a couple of male friends like that...and there brill.....Anyway got to pop off for a bit...trauma in the house..my mate just phoned hysterical..she split up with boyfriend......not sure how or why yet...and her diabetes is getting her down too..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Okies honey , good luck !! xxxx tc xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Right gang, I'm off to collect the other half from the W word and we're off for a carvery. I'll go as low carb and fat as I can so no roasties for me (maybe a burnt one).

See ya all later. Now where did I park the car last week...? (All this walking)


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Right gang, I'm off to collect the other half from the W word and we're off for a carvery. I'll go as low carb and fat as I can so no roasties for me (maybe a burnt one).
> 
> See ya all later. Now where did I park the car last week...? (All this walking)



Bye Tez , I hope you both have a lovely afternoon  Enjoy your meal . tcxxx


----------



## Steff

hi all things ok??

had bad head been to bed wooooooooooooo woke up feeling better phew x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi all things ok??
> 
> had bad head been to bed wooooooooooooo woke up feeling better phew x



Glad you feel better now Steff  its been quiet on here today grrr


----------



## sasha1

Hi All...

Bye Tez..have a good meal...

Steff...How you feeling now...

AM...Hows you doing?..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hey heidi hows you hun more like ?

im fab thanks hun , got awoken by my son lol he was stroking my hair i was worrying wat he was after ha x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey heidi hows you hun more like ?
> 
> im fab thanks hun , got awoken by my son lol he was stroking my hair i was worrying wat he was after ha x



Hi Hun..

I'm good ta.....Something in the air I think...Well mi mate come round..she gutted....Then another friend who lives in Blackpool phoned to say him and his bloke had finished...he totally gutted...cause his partner wants to have a relationship with a woman...

Glad you ok now hun..xx...aye when Nath comes round like that, I wounder what he after too...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Bye Tez..have a good meal...
> 
> Steff...How you feeling now...
> 
> AM...Hows you doing?..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Great thanks honey , me and Will have kissed and made up now so im happy , you and Nath okies?


----------



## Steff

ouch! at wwant r/ship with woman always a tuff one that grr, i hate it when you aint close in distance to your mates and they go through a break up cause you wanna be there for them xx


LOL i said to him it was your birthday 2 weeks ago i got no more cash for you


----------



## Steff

right well my eating habits have now changed so im off to eat rest of my tea bye girls xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right well my eating habits have now changed so im off to eat rest of my tea bye girls xxxxx



Bye Steff , catch you later


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> ouch! at wwant r/ship with woman always a tuff one that grr, i hate it when you aint close in distance to your mates and they go through a break up cause you wanna be there for them xx
> 
> 
> LOL i said to him it was your birthday 2 weeks ago i got no more cash for you



I think he gonna come back up for a couple of days..to assess the situation...He does'nt know what to do at the mo...just wanna give him a big cuddle...As for Laura and her bloke they were going on holiday 2morra...

Hehehehe...wait till the little un comes out with the regular line Nath does...but mam its only...this much.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bye Steff , catch you later



Hi Hun...

How you feeling now.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> How you feeling now.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe ive already answered you up the page lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe ive already answered you up the page lol



Hehehehehe...so you have......Its just been one of those afternoons......Glad you and will have sorted stuff out.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...so you have......Its just been one of those afternoons......Glad you and will have sorted stuff out.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah we love eachother again now   you and Nath okies?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah we love eachother again now   you and Nath okies?



Aye we both spot on.....Going uniform shopping 2morra........thats another nightmare...But apparently we can only do this after Nath has been into gamestation....lol...me thinks not....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Aye we both spot on.....Going uniform shopping 2morra........thats another nightmare...But apparently we can only do this after Nath has been into gamestation....lol...me thinks not....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahahaha God loves a trier lol , whens he back at school?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha God loves a trier lol , whens he back at school?




Nath back to school on the 2nd Sept...OMG...Year 10.......does'nt seem 5 mins since he was at nursery........Mind you the name Nathan...is Hebrew...for God has given...or Gift from God....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Nath back to school on the 2nd Sept...OMG...Year 10.......does'nt seem 5 mins since he was at nursery........Mind you the name Nathan...is Hebrew...for God has given...or Gift from God....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Argghh year 10 !?? I remember it well , hehehehe my god I was a nightmare 

So you rushing around getting all new stuff together now then this next few weeks ? , I bet it costs a fortune ffs


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Argghh year 10 !?? I remember it well , hehehehe my god I was a nightmare
> 
> So you rushing around getting all new stuff together now then this next few weeks ? , I bet it costs a fortune ffs



Full chuffin kit this time.....pair shoes, trainers and footie boots, as well as uniform....not much change out of 250 quid'ish....

I was a total nightmare as a teenager too.....lol....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Full chuffin kit this time.....pair shoes, trainers and footie boots, as well as uniform....not much change out of 250 quid'ish....
> 
> I was a total nightmare as a teenager too.....lol....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Jesus how the hell do you manage !!??  hehehe yeah I bet you were lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Jesus how the hell do you manage !!??  hehehe yeah I bet you were lol




I have to save up all year...luckily though this year the county council have decided to reinstate clothing grants due to the recession.. they stopped them about 4 years ago...so I get a grant of 35 quid...the cost of his uniform coat.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I have to save up all year...luckily though this year the county council have decided to reinstate clothing grants due to the recession.. they stopped them about 4 years ago...so I get a grant of 35 quid...the cost of his uniform coat.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Thats a bloody disgrace , you should get more help


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, hope every one having a groovy weekend!??

Still got a bar stool behind the eyes!!


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Nath back to school on the 2nd Sept...OMG...Year 10.......does'nt seem 5 mins since he was at nursery........Mind you the name Nathan...is Hebrew...for God has given...or Gift from God....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Tell me about it! Year ten feels like five minutes ago. I'm still dealing with the fact I've left school for good and that I'm off to univeristy in little over a month! He's only got another three years left at school/college. That'll rush by with exams and all that. Ah sixth form, what fun and at times sheer bloody purgatory.


----------



## Steff

evening everyone rossi x AM  heidi xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Steff, I was watching the Toon too, wifes brother in law is mad for them! and meant we could escape to the pub!!


----------



## Steff

yes very good game in the end , not as good as man u getting beat 2day tho ha

here did you see that couple you where talking about the other night the ones you was abit stressy about


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Tell me about it! Year ten feels like five minutes ago. I'm still dealing with the fact I've left school for good and that I'm off to univeristy in little over a month! He's only got another three years left at school/college. That'll rush by with exams and all that. Ah sixth form, what fun and at times sheer bloody purgatory.



Which Uni are you attending Tom?.....Yes Nathan has sixth form or college to do.......Dont want another 3 years to fly by though..that means I'm 3 years older.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi..AM, Steff, Ross...and everyone......

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

helllooo well thats me done for day now everyone is fed dishes are washed and clothes are ironed x


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah saw them today!

Tracey was fine, I appologised, she growled at me, but think she's okay, thinking about it I think there was a Mary before her!! But a good time was had by all, only prob I was driving and we weren't stopping for long.


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Heidi, don't worry about getting 3 years older!! 

6th form and Uni, seems ages ago for me, but then again my memory isn't grand!


----------



## Steff

ahh the odd growl wont hurt anyone lol, glad good time was had by all , shame about the driving tho , are you having a drink 2night ? x


----------



## rossi_mac

me having a drink tonight?? What do you think!!!
Must be sensible, can't look too ruff in the morning gotta drive to deepest essex for a funeral!


----------



## Steff

lol silly question eh x
well hope it goes well tomoz , well as well as funerals go if you get me


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers yeah I know what you mean I always wonder how to say that to people when they're going to one.


----------



## Steff

oh well the lightbulb just gone in the living room and i dont know how to change it rang him up but he half way to pub now , got candles on the go ha ha ha


----------



## sasha1

Can anyone answer me this....but why does my washer eat socks...put 2 in get 1 out...?????

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

look inside the douvet cover!?


----------



## Steff

pmsl , 2 of my bras got caught in out last washer and we had to get new 1, i never bought a wired bra since


----------



## Steff

right im going to attempt to change this lighbulb of course i cant actually reach so off to get ladders , if i aint back anytime soon you know i have had accident  laters xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im going to attempt to change this lighbulb of course i cant actually reach so off to get ladders , if i aint back anytime soon you know i have had accident  laters xx



Good luck


----------



## sasha1

Still can't find that bloody sock.......

Good luck with the lightbulb Steff....

Hi AM...how you?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Still can't find that bloody sock.......
> 
> Good luck with the lightbulb Steff....
> 
> Hi AM...how you?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooooooooo I'm okies thanks honey , you ok ? been fighting a losing battle with your washing machine?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooooo I'm okies thanks honey , you ok ? been fighting a losing battle with your washing machine?



Hi Hun....

Yeah I'm ok...apart from the missing sock.....lol...the machine has defo eaten it....hehehehe

I'm know looking for my gingerbread recipe..I'm going to make one for my neighbour..as he starts chemotherapy on tuesday......and ginger is good for nausea..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....
> 
> Yeah I'm ok...apart from the missing sock.....lol...the machine has defo eaten it....hehehehe
> 
> I'm know looking for my gingerbread recipe..I'm going to make one for my neighbour..as he starts chemotherapy on tuesday......and ginger is good for nausea..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mmm I love Gingerbread  I hope it goes well on Tuesday for him


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Which Uni are you attending Tom?.....Yes Nathan has sixth form or college to do.......Dont want another 3 years to fly by though..that means I'm 3 years older.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm going to Brighton uni to do a BSc (hons) in Applied Biomedical Science.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm going to Brighton uni to do a BSc (hons) in Applied Biomedical Science.




Wow...that sounds amazing... What field would you like to work in when you have finished.  

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmm I love Gingerbread  I hope it goes well on Tuesday for him




Me to hun....I was just talking to his wife before...hopefully it will buy him a little more time..and ease his pain....He has just started taking insulin as well..although he has no appetite yet....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Me to hun....I was just talking to his wife before...hopefully it will buy him a little more time..and ease his pain....He has just started taking insulin as well..although he has no appetite yet....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Wow he is having a tough time at the moment , what a shame .Life hardly seems fair sometimes  Hopefully once the Insulin takes effect he'll start to feel hungry , grrrr the dreaded Insulin hunger I remember it well .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow he is having a tough time at the moment , what a shame .Life hardly seems fair sometimes  Hopefully once the Insulin takes effect he'll start to feel hungry , grrrr the dreaded Insulin hunger I remember it well .




Life certainly is'nt fair hun...He's on a combination of insulin and metaformin..mmm...just hoping he can eat a little after his chemo...His wife is bothered that he just wont be strong enough...I just said whatever he fancies give it him...Ice cream, rice pudding, even rusks.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Life certainly is'nt fair hun...He's on a combination of insulin and metaformin..mmm...just hoping he can eat a little after his chemo...His wife is bothered that he just wont be strong enough...I just said whatever he fancies give it him...Ice cream, rice pudding, even rusks.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes F*** it let him eat whatever he wants !!!! Mmm Farleys Rusks  Ive loved them since I was a kid. 
Ive just done some major Aerobics so I'm ****** now lol , panting and bloody hot hehehe I'll scare the neighbours now lol


----------



## sasha1

Right peeps...gonna bid you all a good night....

Will catch up with you all 2morra....Stay safe and take care...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

nights heidi hun xx

i wnt b to long i cane see a thing im standing by the tele t get light off it t be able t see keyboard haha , 

aleep well xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right peeps...gonna bid you all a good night....
> 
> Will catch up with you all 2morra....Stay safe and take care...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night Heidi , Tc xxx  Catch up with you in the morning .


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Wow...that sounds amazing... What field would you like to work in when you have finished.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well if I don't get things changed about the army I'll go into biomedical science. There are a hell of alot of fields that I could go into in there. I think I'd like to travel a bit after uni and maybe work abroad a bit. Australia looks like a great place. I'd like to go somewhere with a decent rugby team lol!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well if I don't get things changed about the army I'll go into biomedical science. There are a hell of alot of fields that I could go into in there. I think I'd like to travel a bit after uni and maybe work abroad a bit. Australia looks like a great place. I'd like to go somewhere with a decent rugby team lol!



Hahahaha Tom pmsl@ decent Rugby team lol  good priorities lol


----------



## Steff

well bbc2 looks interesting louis therouz is doing a prog from california wer the whole city is hooked  on crystal meth i think ill attempt to watch it as it only way i can see haha


laters all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well bbc2 looks interesting louis therouz is doing a prog from california wer the whole city is hooked  on crystal meth i think ill attempt to watch it as it only way i can see haha
> 
> 
> laters all xxx



Byeeee , take it you didnt sort the light bulb then lol?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Byeeee , take it you didnt sort the light bulb then lol?



did i f*** lol i cant reach and even if i cud i doubt id be able to unscrerw it , nevermind only 2 nd half hrs b4 he home x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> did i f*** lol i cant reach and even if i cud i doubt id be able to unscrerw it , nevermind only 2 nd half hrs b4 he home x



Get the Laptop out lol !! this is why I have a light fitting and also about 4 lamps in my lounge lol  if one bulb goes theres always a lamp .


----------



## Steff

hyaa still here lol just about i got 3 candles lit i jus darnt sneeze to close to them ha 

anyone about ? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hyaa still here lol just about i got 3 candles lit i jus darnt sneeze to close to them ha
> 
> anyone about ? x



Hellooooo yes Im lurking here and youtube


----------



## Steff

oooo im just in there listening to little boots


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Today whilst at work, my boss comes in (ON HIS DAY OFF!), and hands me a cut out from a paper detailing the amount of job losses in archaeology at the moment. 

His words are thus, "See, you'll have to stay here because you'll never get a job in archaeology at this rate"

my face = 

go home you horrible little man and leave me in peace to read my book  I'd rather work in mcdonalds than in your awful little store and in fact I am in serious talks with said 'family resteraunt' to get full time hours. And at least I'll be treated better. You'd better believe that every nasty horrible little thing you say about me is being written down and will be placed in a letter to the area manager when I leave. One more snide remark about my diabetes and I will take it to the owner of Anness Publishing and then even higher. And any more snide remarks about my chosen field of career then I will personally shove a mattock up your backside


----------



## Steff

hmm what a nasty lil man , fancy comin in on day off and makin some one feel so terrible , you do right to make notes of it all grr hate people in work who are bullies




anyways evening Sam


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Girlies , Sam hes a T***** Grrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey girls

i am just biding my time...waiting for a phone call from another company so I can hand in my notice and make life hell for him.



I'm so nasty

hope you're all well


----------



## Steff

im headin off ladies , eyes cant take it lol

catch you all 2moz xxx nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im headin off ladies , eyes cant take it lol
> 
> catch you all 2moz xxx nights



Night Steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooooo anyone coming out to play?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Who invented 5am? They need shooting....

Right off to W I go... Car has a flat battery so having to walk. I was going to go shopping at the big supermarket after W but will have to get 2 buses there instead. Grrr.

Enjoy your day....


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone ,


ooo poor you tez , well have a gd day at work 

xx hope everyone well


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning everyone in Diabetes land


----------



## Steff

good morning AM u ok xx


----------



## Steff

right im off to work yes work on a monday there desperate tho so cud not see boss beg (well could of really) but she a star really

laters x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning AM u ok xx



Hello yes I'm fine , bloody Liver Fairy has been fly dumping Glucose this morning (woke up to a 26.9) other than that Im great  just trying to wake up to do some work Grrr you okies today?


----------



## angel30eyes

Morning all, hope everyone is good


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is good



Hello Sweetie !!!!! How are you ???? did you get my Pm the other day?


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Sweetie !!!!! How are you ???? did you get my Pm the other day?



Yes babe I did, still aint seen you on msn though, got shaun here with a temp of 38.6 and sore throat although looking I would say tonsilitis not swine flu again as you can catch it twice, feeling oodles better, pills working well so happy days lol x


----------



## sofaraway

Hi guys, have posted a thread about OCD in the general forum. 
can you really catch swine flu twice? I would have thought you would build up immunity to it so wouldn't get it a 2nd time?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Yes babe I did, still aint seen you on msn though, got shaun here with a temp of 38.6 and sore throat although looking I would say tonsilitis not swine flu again as you can catch it twice, feeling oodles better, pills working well so happy days lol x



Im glad things are looking up for you now youve got some meds sorted out  if you ever need to talk you know im always here for you and Heidi is a good friend too. Sorry to hear Shaun is poorly , I suppose the only good thing is hes not missing any school with it being the holidays , not much fun for either of you though  Has he got any Antibiotics ? a few days of them should sort him . Is Paige ok? Ive still got MSN hates me problems Grrr It keeps signing me out and messages dont get sent to people and i dont recieve half the ones sent to me , bloody thing  I'll try and reload it again and see if that works . xxx A.M


----------



## angel30eyes

sofaraway said:


> Hi guys, have posted a thread about OCD in the general forum.
> can you really catch swine flu twice? I would have thought you would build up immunity to it so wouldn't get it a 2nd time?



On the national website it says you can as it is still mutating so much


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Hi guys, have posted a thread about OCD in the general forum.
> can you really catch swine flu twice? I would have thought you would build up immunity to it so wouldn't get it a 2nd time?



Hi Nikki thanks for that !! can we get our other posts moved to it or does northerner only have the power to do that? (oh great one )


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps...

Hows everyone doing???

I found the missing sock...it was in washer???....How the hell.....checked there loads of times..only just appeared know though.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hry everyone all sotred on the lightbulb front haha altho had to manage 5 hrs in dark

xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hry everyone all sotred on the lightbulb front haha altho had to manage 5 hrs in dark
> 
> xx



Hi Steff..

Hows you......nice one about the lightbulb

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Yes im fine ta , you ?


----------



## Steff

right well i cant sit on here , must go and get washing out dont look like the sun is going to last to much longer


bye guys catch u later xx


----------



## Freddie99

sofaraway said:


> can you really catch swine flu twice? I would have thought you would build up immunity to it so wouldn't get it a 2nd time?



I might be repeating someone but yes you can catch the virus twice as it's mutating into various forms very rapidly. It mutates faster than seasonal flu which is different each year. The memory cells in your immune system,from the first infection, should you have the misfortune to catch it once and then the double misfortune of catching it a second time would be useless as these memory cells create antibodies to a specific strain of virus. If H1 N1 were to mutate into a new form then those antibodies from the previous infection would be of little use. I can't recall if the 1918 Spanish Flu (also H1N1) mutated but it did have three waves of infection which did kill people who'd had it in previous waves. There was an excellent BBC documentary/drama on about it a few days ago. It was called "The Forgotten Fallen" Well worth a watch I might add.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening......

Hope everyone doing good....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening......
> 
> Hope everyone doing good....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo Heidi , you ok today? hows Nath ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Heidi , you ok today? hows Nath ?



Hi Hun...

Yeah I'm good ta...a bit worried about Nath though..he seems a bit down??..just posted a question on the General Message Board.

Hows you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Yeah I'm good ta...a bit worried about Nath though..he seems a bit down??..just posted a question on the General Message Board.
> 
> Hows you doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah it'll be the post swine flu blues then , seriously  Nikki will tell you , you get really down and depressed after it for some reason


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah it'll be the post swine flu blues then , seriously  Nikki will tell you , you get really down and depressed after it for some reason




MMMMM...I thought it would be that...in would be interesting to find out why it leaves you like this though...Probably a combination of things .....

What have you been up to today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMMM...I thought it would be that...in would be interesting to find out why it leaves you like this though...Probably a combination of things .....
> 
> What have you been up to today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I was on here this morning , then did some work for a few hours and a few things in the house , and im chatting to Will now (text)


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was on here this morning , then did some work for a few hours and a few things in the house , and im chatting to Will now (text)



Glad you friends again....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

Evening gang, 

Car still has a flat battery. I can't be arsed to do anything about it today. Shopping trip cancelled - it was raining. So I saw the smoking cessation therapist instead as I remembered I had an appointment. He's camper than that Sean in Coronation Street.



sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing???
> 
> I found the missing sock...it was in washer???....How the hell.....checked there loads of times..only just appeared know though.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I learned to slowly spin the drum by hand to find things stuck to it.



steff09 said:


> hry everyone all sotred on the lightbulb front haha altho had to manage 5 hrs in dark
> 
> xx


Q - How many diabetics does it take to change a light bulb?

A - None. They will just use the light from their pumps.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Glad you friends again....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



So am I  we do get on soooo well , we just have silly rows because we are so close . hows your friend btw ?


----------



## Steff

hi tez AM heidi evening you all ok xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> So I saw the smoking cessation therapist instead as I remembered I had an appointment. He's camper than that Sean in Coronation Street.



Ahem , nothing wrong with being Camp !! some of my friends (guys) are more girly than me


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Evening gang,
> 
> Car still has a flat battery. I can't be arsed to do anything about it today. Shopping trip cancelled - it was raining. So I saw the smoking cessation therapist instead as I remembered I had an appointment. He's camper than that Sean in Coronation Street.
> 
> I learned to slowly spin the drum by hand to find things stuck to it.
> 
> 
> Hi Tez....
> 
> How did the session go??.....
> 
> I did spin the drum.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi tez AM heidi evening you all ok xx



Helloooooo Steffi , you okies?


----------



## Steff

yea im fine just got 2 mins t myself then everyone wants to come on here 

catch you all later on xxx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> So am I  we do get on soooo well , we just have silly rows because we are so close . hows your friend btw ?




Laura gone down to her sisters in Cambridge for a few days....And Matt is coming up on wednesday/thursday for a couple of days.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi tez AM heidi evening you all ok xx




Hi Steff...

Good ta..Hows you..has your headache gone??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening ladies and gents, 

All's well I hope.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem , nothing wrong with being Camp !! some of my friends (guys) are more girly than me




Me too hun......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Laura gone down to her sisters in Cambridge for a few days....And Matt is coming up on wednesday/thursday for a couple of days.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



OOOooo Cambridge !! where ? I used to live just outside cambridge  by Duxford Imperial War Museum


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Good ta..Hows you..has your headache gone??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



nah not gone im afraid but going lol


catch ya laters x


p.s hi tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening ladies and gents,
> 
> All's well I hope.
> 
> Tom



Hi babe , you ok today ? hows the Carb counting going?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem , nothing wrong with being Camp !! some of my friends (guys) are more girly than me




*I absolutely have no problem with camp people!!* This guy makes me want to snigger all the time. I can't help myself.



sasha1 said:


> How did the session go??.....
> 
> I did spin the drum.....
> Heidi



Session went OK. Tried very hard to be serious without smirking.

Had to blow into the carbon dioxide meter and it was *0* 

So he was pleased. I have to go back next week.

Right... I am off to the kitchen to 'drive the cauldron'.... To some *LOUD* Slade.. (The OH is in the pub bless...)


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOOooo Cambridge !! where ? I used to live just outside cambridge  by Duxford Imperial War Museum



Oooooo.... Cant remember...gutted she only told me at dinner time....lol..will txt her and find out...lol....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe , you ok today ? hows the Carb counting going?



Sending me up the wall today. That or my basal is messing me with big time. reductions are in order I think. Had two hypos today. I don't think they were caused by the carb counting. More my basal being too high. The carb counting is going OK apart from driving me a bit mad. It's begining to show results. Good ones.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom...

How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sending me up the wall today. That or my basal is messing me with big time. reductions are in order I think. Had two hypos today. I don't think they were caused by the carb counting. More my basal being too high. The carb counting is going OK apart from driving me a bit mad. It's begining to show results. Good ones.
> 
> Tom



Thats good then , stick with it  Ive had good levels if you ignore my waking blood of 26.9 this morning ffs  Ah the joys of Basal tinkering  good luck with that one


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Oooooo.... Cant remember...gutted she only told me at dinner time....lol..will txt her and find out...lol....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahah Heid you are as bad as me !! my short term memory has gone


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> [
> 
> Session went OK. Tried very hard to be serious without smirking.
> 
> Had to blow into the carbon dioxide meter and it was *0*
> 
> So he was pleased. I have to go back next week



Ah those little cardboard tube things in the end eh? I remember them well lol


----------



## sasha1

Hey, going back to the camp smoking session..... I would love to have..the following peeps round to my house for dinner.....Paul O' Grady, Julian Clarey, Graham Norton, Eddie Izzard, and the late and great..Kenneth Williams, Frankie Howard and Danny La Roux......OOOOO...can you imagine...Brilliant...Awsome...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats good then , stick with it  Ive had good levels if you ignore my waking blood of 26.9 this morning ffs  Ah the joys of Basal tinkering  good luck with that one



Yeah, I need it. Though I think I only need to take about four units off my total daily dosage. 

Hi Heidi,

I'm doing well here. How about you? I'm thinking about a pump more and more now given all the recent chat about pumps that I've been hearing.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey, going back to the camp smoking session..... I would love to have..the following peeps round to my house for dinner.....Paul O' Grady, Julian Clarey, Graham Norton, Eddie Izzard, and the late and great..Kenneth Williams, Frankie Howard and Danny La Roux......OOOOO...can you imagine...Brilliant...Awsome...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well id have ...none are gay though ....Kurt Cobain for obv reasons , Heath Ledger , Marilyn Monroe , and a few more oooo Jamie Oliver Mmmm


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I need it. Though I think I only need to take about four units off my total daily dosage.
> 
> Hi Heidi,
> 
> I'm doing well here. How about you? I'm thinking about a pump more and more now given all the recent chat about pumps that I've been hearing.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

Yeah we good ta...Glad you ok...... I must admit the pump seems to be the way to go at the moment...Nath even thinking about it too...All I can say is go for it Tom...if you feel it is the right choice for you...I have heard only positive feed back on them...It may even stand you in a better position as regards for the Army...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Hey, going back to the camp smoking session..... I would love to have..the following peeps round to my house for dinner.....Paul O' Grady, Julian Clarey, Graham Norton, Eddie Izzard, and the late and great..Kenneth Williams, Frankie Howard and Danny La Roux......OOOOO...can you imagine...Brilliant...Awsome...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



A bit like my works canteen.....


----------



## Tezzz

Grrr...The OH is late from the pub....


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> A bit like my works canteen.....



Hehehehehe...I wanna come to your works canteen...I bet its a right scream....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Yeah we good ta...Glad you ok...... I must admit the pump seems to be the way to go at the moment...Nath even thinking about it too...All I can say is go for it Tom...if you feel it is the right choice for you...I have heard only positive feed back on them...It may even stand you in a better position as regards for the Army...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, I hope that it would. The only worry I have is that they do seem a bit fragile and I know that I would need something very robust and able to take a fair amount of punishment and be easy to repair. I'm not sure that an insulin pump would be able to survive training. Though the pros do seem to outweight the cons when I really think hard about it. It'd be nice to have a break of jabs day in day out as has been my life for the last thirteen years. I'd like to be able to not have to worry about taking my jabs just knowing that it was happening automatically. One jab every three days seems to be very pleasant when compared to the upwards of five jabs that I have at the moment.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well id have ...none are gay though ....Kurt Cobain for obv reasons , Heath Ledger , Marilyn Monroe , and a few more oooo Jamie Oliver Mmmm



OOOOO...yes...the gorgeous Marilyn Monroe...and James Dean....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

I would also like the lovely Rock Hudson....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I hope that it would. The only worry I have is that they do seem a bit fragile and I know that I would need something very robust and able to take a fair amount of punishment and be easy to repair. I'm not sure that an insulin pump would be able to survive training. Though the pros do seem to outweight the cons when I really think hard about it. It'd be nice to have a break of jabs day in day out as has been my life for the last thirteen years. I'd like to be able to not have to worry about taking my jabs just knowing that it was happening automatically. One jab every three days seems to be very pleasant when compared to the upwards of five jabs that I have at the moment.
> 
> Tom



Im sure they are quite robust though Tom , American sportsmen have them so they must be quite tough surely.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im sure they are quite robust though Tom , American sportsmen have them so they must be quite tough surely.



They might disconnect for when they play. Though one article I read about an American soldier with type one diabetes who went to Iraq on operations was on a pump but he did break it during his tour. It was quite literally crushed by about 30 kilos of body armour and belt kit!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> They might disconnect for when they play. Though one article I read about an American soldier with type one diabetes who went to Iraq on operations was on a pump but he did break it during his tour. It was quite literally crushed by about 30 kilos of body armour and belt kit!



Oh bugger  not good . Ah it didnt occur to me about disconnecting it when they play d'oh  Why do Americans let Diabetics enlist but we dont though ? bloody stupid


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> They might disconnect for when they play. Though one article I read about an American soldier with type one diabetes who went to Iraq on operations was on a pump but he did break it during his tour. It was quite literally crushed by about 30 kilos of body armour and belt kit!



Hi Tom..

In the News bit..there is a female athlete who runs with hers on....Going on about the American Soldier..I'm pretty sure there is also one who is in the Navy..not sure of the American name...

I can understand any diabetic wanting to take a break from daily injections.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom..
> 
> In the News bit..there is a female athlete who runs with hers on....Going on about the American Soldier..I'm pretty sure there is also one who is in the Navy..not sure of the American name...
> 
> I can understand any diabetic wanting to take a break from daily injections.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, I can't remember life without the damn things.  Whilst I was on my last cadet camp this year I met a Sergeant from the Queen's Royal Hussars (a Challenger II takn regiment based in Germany) he's had diabetes for about 10 years and he isn't allowed to do anything like go on operations. That's what I'd want to do. All he's allowed to do is postings in the UK garrisons. He's been teaching cadets for the past two years. I understand that he isn't allowed on operations for the reasons that if he was a tank gunner he could potentially do a huge amount of damage if he hypo'd at the control of the gun on a Challenger II. I reckon I could quite happily do engineering, signals, medical or logistical work. Even gunners.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

God Id love a Tank while Hypo , Tesco would see my revenge for Swine Flu and The City Centre hehehehe ..... Gone


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> God Id love a Tank while Hypo , Tesco would see my revenge for Swine Flu and The City Centre hehehehe ..... Gone



Hehehe, going on the rampage in Scouse central with a tank would be a good idea any day lol. Then again one of the thieving bastards would try to nick it!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehe, going on the rampage in Scouse central with a tank would be a good idea any day lol. Then again one of the thieving bastards would try to nick it!



Hahaha they could try but I think Im wise to them  Ah what fun I could have  and I would be helping the economy so its a win win lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha they could try but I think Im wise to them  Ah what fun I could have  and I would be helping the economy so its a win win lol



Hahaha, yeah, imagine the amount of money the government could save without that much benefit money to pay!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, yeah, imagine the amount of money the government could save without that much benefit money to pay!



Hehehe yes exactly , I bet they would be able to run if they saw a Tank coming lol , the disability agency would think it was a miracle , all those cripples running lol


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all xxx



Evening Steff , you ok honey?


----------



## Steff

yeah honey im fine headache gone got bath running and gonna relax

do you reckon tom got me on iggy twice i said hi since he came back into thread since yesterday and twice i got no hello back 

anyways are you ok??? x


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> yeah honey im fine headache gone got bath running and gonna relax
> 
> do you reckon tom got me on iggy twice i said hi since he came back into thread since yesterday and twice i got no hello back
> 
> anyways are you ok??? x



Oops! Me being slack with replying to posts. Sorry about that Steff.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah honey im fine headache gone got bath running and gonna relax
> 
> do you reckon tom got me on iggy twice i said hi since he came back into thread since yesterday and twice i got no hello back
> 
> anyways are you ok??? x



Hahaha Tom iggy you ? Nooooooo never , he sometimes misses posts I think , I said hi the other day and he didnt answer , I think he just skips through them lol. Oooo a bath  lucky you !! I really miss a bath  Ive got a wet room and its not the same


----------



## Davee1234

Hi All,
Hows things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Hi All,
> Hows things?



Hi Dave you ok today?


----------



## Davee1234

Great thanks, quite day at work, kids staying at a mates tonight, all very peaceful. How about you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Great thanks, quite day at work, kids staying at a mates tonight, all very peaceful. How about you?



I was on here this morning for abit , then I did some work then a few things in the house and thats it really. How many children do you have ?


----------



## Davee1234

Twin 13 year old boys was christend Andrew & Michael, but at the moment more like Kevin & Perry, little cherubs.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Twin 13 year old boys was christend Andrew & Michael, but at the moment more like Kevin & Perry, little cherubs.....



Hahahaha cherubs Im sure hehehehe Heidi's son is 14 she'll have some survival tips for you Im sure lol


----------



## Steff

hellooo dave


----------



## Davee1234

Any help is great, Metalica and slipknot at all hours, then they fire up their drums and guitars and try and I say try to reproduce the sound.....
Suppose we should count ourselves lucky we've not had the old bill banging on the door yet, dragging them home


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Oops! Me being slack with replying to posts. Sorry about that Steff.



tis ok x


----------



## Davee1234

Hi Steff, You Ok?

Promise no gender wars tonight....


----------



## Steff

i wont if you wont HA

yes im fine thnks


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i wont if you wont HA
> 
> yes im fine thnks



Pssst its because he knows we win steff


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

work tomorrow - i'm takingbets on what he'll say this time

will it be moaning/yelling over my poor cashing up (lack of training here, I shouldn't be cashing up on my own after just a few weeks...plus, I have number fear...)
will it be him calling me stupid/generally putting me down?
Or
Will he once more say something horrible about the diabetes?!

hmmmm

i got a text from the other girl this morning warning me that he'll be having words tomorrow apparently cuz i got the cashing up wrong again...oh dear...

someone give me a job?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Pssst its because he knows we win steff



 anno best to keep stum ha


----------



## Davee1234

Fair enough, feeling really jealous at the moment, met a mate on the train today, he's a oil trader and has a contact with the son of some women that is on the telly in New York.. She has given her son, who's passed them onto my mate 6 backstage passes for U2 at Madidon Sq gardens....How cool is that.


----------



## Steff

wow yes id be preety jel to thats great i love U2


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> work tomorrow - i'm takingbets on what he'll say this time
> 
> will it be moaning/yelling over my poor cashing up (lack of training here, I shouldn't be cashing up on my own after just a few weeks...plus, I have number fear...)
> will it be him calling me stupid/generally putting me down?
> Or
> Will he once more say something horrible about the diabetes?!
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> i got a text from the other girl this morning warning me that he'll be having words tomorrow apparently cuz i got the cashing up wrong again...oh dear...
> 
> someone give me a job?



hope things go ok, but by sounds of it it wont , well least you got us here for you hun xxx


----------



## Davee1234

Saw them years ago at the old roundhouse supporting (if I remember correctly) the Q-tips, Paul Youngs first band, quite a haze but remember if fondly.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> hope things go ok, but by sounds of it it wont , well least you got us here for you hun xxx



Thanks  you lot always make my day 

hopefully I'll have some luck and be able to find something full time in Southampton by the end of the week. I've got everything crossed.


----------



## Davee1234

Sounds like Salmonpuff is being bullied to me...


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Saw them years ago at the old roundhouse supporting (if I remember correctly) the Q-tips, Paul Youngs first band, quite a haze but remember if fondly.



sorry you lost me at  Q lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Davee1234 said:


> Sounds like Salmonpuff is being bullied to me...




It is generally a pretty poo place to work and a poo situation to be in...

i thought bullying stopped when you left school?


----------



## Davee1234

Showing my age....


----------



## Steff

LOL sorryyyyyyyyyyyy im only ikkle


----------



## Davee1234

Salmonpuff--How awful for you, no one should put up with that, have you a HR dept, sounds like a case for constructive dismissal, you cant just put up with it.


----------



## Davee1234

And it shows in your piccy.....grovel, grovel.


----------



## Steff

ooo i assume thats your piccy of you on a good day?


HAHAH


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Davee1234 said:


> Salmonpuff--How awful for you, no one should put up with that, have you a HR dept, sounds like a case for constructive dismissal, you cant just put up with it.



we do, unfortunately dragon boss has head office wrapped round his little finger. Last week the area manager came in because of complaints from the other girl who worked there, dragon boss denied it all and area manager believed him. Its just silly and stupid. I am however seriously contemplating phoning the man who owns the buisness and bringing it up against the DDA.


----------



## Davee1234

A brillant day


----------



## Steff

LOLOLOL ol


----------



## Davee1234

Salmonpuff, right an all, document all your conversations with him, including time and dates, then consider speaking to ACAS, or a union rep if your in one. Otherwise join a union, they may not be able to help until you've had 3 months membership, if you can suffer it for that long. Otherwise, and a friend tried it and it worked, tell them if if dosent stop you'll go to the papers, local news etc, no one wants adverse publicity espically in this climate, otherwise get the big fella's in the blacked out BMW's to "have a word"


----------



## Steff

yes good advice davee 

dont tolerate it xx


----------



## Davee1234

I did consider putting a proper pictue on, but I was told once I have a face like a blind cobblers thumb


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thanks dave and steff 

You're right, its just not tolerable. Ive been there what...a month...its not on! mY list is growing longer every day and tomorrow i will likely be seriously laying into head office. Its about time someone did something about him before he goes too far with someone, be it me or someone else. It's bound to happen.


----------



## Steff

lmao well instead you chose that , good one hehe


----------



## Davee1234

Salmonpuff

I bet he's a short bloke?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Davee1234 said:


> Salmonpuff
> 
> I bet he's a short bloke?



hes actually tall, and rather weedy...and old...


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> thanks dave and steff
> 
> You're right, its just not tolerable. Ive been there what...a month...its not on! mY list is growing longer every day and tomorrow i will likely be seriously laying into head office. Its about time someone did something about him before he goes too far with someone, be it me or someone else. It's bound to happen.



it sounds like classic case pick on the newbie to me , also he got the added fact that he can use your diabetes as a prod at you grrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> I did consider putting a proper pictue on, but I was told once I have a face like a blind cobblers thumb



Hahahaha yeah good Avatar Dave


----------



## Davee1234

salmonpuff said:


> hes actually tall, and rather weedy...and old...


oh bugger, sounds like me.....


----------



## Steff

ooohhh nooo lol


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha yeah good Avatar Dave


Its the one my beloved carries around in her handbag


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> it sounds like classic case pick on the newbie to me , also he got the added fact that he can use your diabetes as a prod at you grrr


Lets hope he gets a runny botty for the rest of his life


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, Davee, Steff AM, Tom, Heidi...... hope all good.


----------



## Steff

good evening Rossi hows u


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Lets hope he gets a runny botty for the rest of his life


PMSL @ runny botty


----------



## rossi_mac

Rossi no bad back from funeral! But it was good (well you know what i mean!) And like the wedding the other week, we came away with some scraps wrapped up in tin foil!!!

Salmon, what shop you work in, I got the week off, may head down your way and give your boss the t*** a thump!


----------



## Steff

lol good ol tim foil wraps, came away many a time from party or a wedding with handbag full haha


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Rossi no bad back from funeral! But it was good (well you know what i mean!) And like the wedding the other week, we came away with some scraps wrapped up in tin foil!!!
> 
> Salmon, what shop you work in, I got the week off, may head down your way and give your boss the t*** a thump!


Its funny but the last few funerals I went too usually end up having a laugh


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Its funny but the last few funerals I went too usually end up having a laugh



Yeah It's good, in the end a celebration was definately the event, but a few tears at the crem.


----------



## Steff

yup always been weird one for me funeral begins with fun but aint much fun at the funeral if you get me


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah It's good, in the end a celebration was definately the event, but a few tears at the crem.


Sorry for the rambling reply, but your gonna get it anyway. My boys are sea cadets and have a marine cadet attachement, one of the lads there had his heart set on joining the Royals, always down the gym, never drunk, never smoked, never ate choclate.... He was 16 and was trying to beef himself up so he could get through selection, until some slag sold him, what was supposed to be steroids, which put him in a coma which eventually took him. His funeral was one of the best celebrations of life i've seen. Wondeful turn out. There's more but I wont bore unusually for me


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Sorry for the rambling reply, but your gonna get it anyway. My boys are sea cadets and have a marine cadet attachement, one of the lads there had his heart set on joining the Royals, always down the gym, never drunk, never smoked, never ate choclate.... He was 16 and was trying to beef himself up so he could get through selection, until some slag sold him, what was supposed to be steroids, which put him in a coma which eventually took him. His funeral was one of the best celebrations of life i've seen. Wondeful turn out. There's more but I wont bore unusually for me



Sad story, no worries tis good to share. Hmm slag is putting mildly! I've had a handful of mates dads who have gone early, cracking time agree.


----------



## Steff

sad to hear that always ramble it is waht half my posts have been , yes i agree rossi slag putting it mildly grr


----------



## Steff

right im going to sky plus something that was on earlier

night all t/c xxxxxx


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> right im going to sky plus something that was on earlier
> 
> night all t/c xxxxxx


Sounds like a good idea. I'm off, take care all.


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Afternoon Everyone , all ok I hope  gorgeous and sunny here Woooo !!


----------



## Steff

wooooooooooooooooo its lovley here to , you ok hun ? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> wooooooooooooooooo its lovley here to , you ok hun ? xx



Yeahhhhhhhh greattttttt  Ive got washing  hanging out and a machine full and a lovely sunny day Yay !!! and Ive done loads of work this morning so its all good in the hood lol  you okies? hows the headache ?


----------



## Steff

yes my washing out to, 

yeah headache passed now cheers, i will be back later ok guna do lunch and have a walk around neighbours x


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon girlies, you both sound on good form!

Hot and sunny here too, and week off work!!! Woo Hooo!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes my washing out to,
> 
> yeah headache passed now cheers, i will be back later ok guna do lunch and have a walk around neighbours x



Okies have a good afternoon  catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon girlies, you both sound on good form!
> 
> Hot and sunny here too, and week off work!!! Woo Hooo!



A week off work !!?? lucky you  I'm working hard trying to catch up with all the stuff I didnt do when I was ill  And I'm trying to arrange some visiting friends Grrrr  you ok then Ross , how was the funeral ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> A week off work !!?? lucky you  I'm working hard trying to catch up with all the stuff I didnt do when I was ill  And I'm trying to arrange some visiting friends Grrrr  you ok then Ross , how was the funeral ?



Well you sound back to yourself, you doing your aerobic stuff yet?? Well it's good that you're well enough to work tho! Hope the boss hasn't been too hard on you! Funeral was okay thanks, difficult at times, but all good in the end, she was 93 so  not bad eh! And I got to eat about 4 scotch eggs, and bring somemore home! And have 24 eggs in the fridge!?!?!? Hope your mates have a good time up there.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well you sound back to yourself, you doing your aerobic stuff yet?? Well it's good that you're well enough to work tho! Hope the boss hasn't been too hard on you! Funeral was okay thanks, difficult at times, but all good in the end, she was 93 so  not bad eh! And I got to eat about 4 scotch eggs, and bring somemore home! And have 24 eggs in the fridge!?!?!? Hope your mates have a good time up there.



Yes Im back to my Aerobics again  it did nearly kill me the first few hours though hehehe . Mmm  Scotch Eggs , I love them !! hahaha good to see you have a fridge full of Eggs lol , and I see from the Low Carb thread you did a breakfast , well done.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Im back to my Aerobics again  it did nearly kill me the first few hours though hehehe . Mmm  Scotch Eggs , I love them !! hahaha good to see you have a fridge full of Eggs lol , and I see from the Low Carb thread you did a breakfast , well done.



Hmm I wish I would do a bit more exercise, always good to sweat it out! Might even try and have a few days off the source! Glad it's hot up with you everythings always better in the sunshine surely! Anyway's I'm gonna do a few jobs then decide what we're gonna do this week as we're not working! Any suggestions?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , I hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good afternoon all xxxx



Helloooooo


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo D



im impressed the sun is staying around for once


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im impressed the sun is staying around for once



Shhhh Ive got all my bedding on the line lol  and about a million towels , how do I use so many in a few days fgs   I really want a BBQ Mmmm


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhh Ive got all my bedding on the line lol  and about a million towels , how do I use so many in a few days fgs   I really want a BBQ Mmmm



me 2 but id be the only one eating it as these 2 dont like it lol, funny that he went to a due the other week and was eating flamed grilled chicken wings or sumit , i think he just dnt like it when im doing the BBQuing hA


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> me 2 but id be the only one eating it as these 2 dont like it lol, funny that he went to a due the other week and was eating flamed grilled chicken wings or sumit , i think he just dnt like it when im doing the BBQuing hA



Hahaha bloody men eh? , make him do the cooking then , most men love burning the hell out of BBQ food lol , they only like it cremated on the outside and raw inside lol , we cook it properly so its not good enough for them . I usually get my friend Kieran to cook , so I know Im ok and wont get food poisoning lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha bloody men eh? , make him do the cooking then , most men love burning the hell out of BBQ food lol , they only like it cremated on the outside and raw inside lol , we cook it properly so its not good enough for them . I usually get my friend Kieran to cook , so I know Im ok and wont get food poisoning lol



pmsl i only trust him to boil me an egg hun and even then im not 100%


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl i only trust him to boil me an egg hun and even then im not 100%



Hahahahahaha PMSL LOL


----------



## Steff

LOL

right im away into garden for abit while i get chance

catch you laters hun xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL
> 
> right im away into garden for abit while i get chance
> 
> catch you laters hun xxx



Bye Steffi , catch you later , watch you dont burn lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

afternoon everyone


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> afternoon everyone



Hi Sam , how was work and The Dragon boss Grrrr  ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sam , how was work and The Dragon boss Grrrr  ?



it was not fun...not at all...


----------



## Steff

well that did'nt last long grr, it is to nosey out there and the pescy flies are everywhere i would get more peace lying by the motorway


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> it was not fun...not at all...



hi Sam

What ignorant crass remarks did you have today then ?
xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well that did'nt last long grr, it is to nosey out there and the pescy flies are everywhere i would get more peace lying by the motorway



Hmm its going to bounce down here in a minute Grrrr I'll have to get my bloody washing in again


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm its going to bounce down here in a minute Grrrr I'll have to get my bloody washing in again



ok blame me AM hun i was questioning the sun earlier


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> hi Sam
> 
> What ignorant crass remarks did you have today then ?
> xxxx



oh i was lectured at over my cashing up in front of a whole shop floor of customers, tutted at when I did my blood test...the usual y'know. Thankfully no diabetes remarks today but he told me that this archaeology job i applied for, i would have no hope of getting because apparently I'm 'rubbish'


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> oh i was lectured at over my cashing up in front of a whole shop floor of customers, tutted at when I did my blood test...the usual y'know. Thankfully no diabetes remarks today but he told me that this archaeology job i applied for, i would have no hope of getting because apparently I'm 'rubbish'



Are you still writing all this bull***t down hun?

this man really does deserve to be taught a lesson ,they would of been a time when he was a newby in a job somewhere i bet he did'nt get this.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ok blame me AM hun i was questioning the sun earlier



GRRR Steff !! its your fault!!! I'll have to put everything in the dryer now fgs  hehehehe *JJ*


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> oh i was lectured at over my cashing up in front of a whole shop floor of customers, tutted at when I did my blood test...the usual y'know. Thankfully no diabetes remarks today but he told me that this archaeology job i applied for, i would have no hope of getting because apparently I'm 'rubbish'



This ****head needs a bloody good kicking !! what a **** GRRRRR 

I really wish I was closer Id come and smack him one


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> GRRR Steff !! its your fault!!! I'll have to put everything in the dryer now fgs  hehehehe *JJ*



sorrrryyyyyyyyy some friend i am huh ehehhehe


right tea time is upson us chicken stir fry tonight , back later on xxxx

hi Heidi when you come on hun btw xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sorrrryyyyyyyyy some friend i am huh ehehhehe
> 
> 
> right tea time is upson us chicken stir fry tonight , back later on xxxx
> 
> hi Heidi when you come on hun btw xxx



Okies catch you later honey , enjoy your meal


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff, i am writing it all down and itll all be going down in a letter ready for when I leave. Im also speaking to the CBA tomorow about it all.

I applied for mcdonalds last night. Desperate for the money and the job. Need to get out of the book shop and work closer to 'home' I just sat down and worked out how much money I'd be left with at the end of every month after tax, rent and bills if i worked there 40 hours a week on minimum wage, the results aren't pretty...

ok and now in a stinky mood cuz mum just told me under no circumstances am i to give up my job before getting a full time one cuz if I do then I won't be able to claim any help for 12 weeks. How **** is that?????????????


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all.

Just a quick visit before the other half gets home with the fish and chips. Treat for us. I'm paying with the not smoked fags money.*

Breakfast in Bed *by Lorna Bennet is playing on the jukebox. The 1970's reggae version. Youtube for Addict is at 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnGRhcTulOE

*Thanks for the PMs Sam and Heidi. Will reply tomorrow.

Must dash before I get nagged for 'Being on that ****ing computer when eating'....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Just a quick visit before the other half gets home with the fish and chips. Treat for us. I'm paying with the not smoked fags money.*
> 
> Breakfast in Bed *by Lorna Bennet is playing on the jukebox. The 1970's reggae version. Youtube for Addict is at
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnGRhcTulOE
> 
> *Thanks for the PMs Sam and Heidi. Will reply tomorrow.
> 
> Must dash before I get nagged for 'Being on that ****ing computer when eating'....



Hi Tez , thanks for the link  you know my youtube addiction lol hehehe Mmm enjoy your fish and chips , sounds lovely xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Just a quick visit before the other half gets home with the fish and chips. Treat for us. I'm paying with the not smoked fags money.*
> 
> Breakfast in Bed *by Lorna Bennet is playing on the jukebox. The 1970's reggae version. Youtube for Addict is at
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnGRhcTulOE
> 
> *Thanks for the PMs Sam and Heidi. Will reply tomorrow.
> 
> Must dash before I get nagged for 'Being on that ****ing computer when eating'....



okays, i'll send you a text to let you know im about to give ye a buzz  got a list as long as my arm, you're on in I promise  and pretty high up too


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening peeps...

Hows everyone doing...???.....

I've had an arse of a day...and totally fed up...had enough.....in fact had a good scream in the back yard about 10 mins ago..now I've got a bad head...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just went to order my graduation robes, thinking i could get mum and dad to send a cheque...

noooooooo they need paying for STRAIGHT AWAY. ?35 I don't have...

oh dear...

Maybe an email to dad with the link would suffice...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing...???.....
> 
> I've had an arse of a day...and totally fed up...had enough.....in fact had a good scream in the back yard about 10 mins ago..now I've got a bad head...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh dear whats up honey??


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh dear whats up honey??



Hi Hun..

How you doing??....

Everything that could go wrong has today....it was just topped off about an hour ago..when I phoned moblie network provider up...cause the phone I got in april is basically knackered...for them to do a factory reset..and wiped everyone of my phone numbers...all they could say was sorry..and look on the website at my bills and pickout all the numbers I phone...aaarrrggghhhhh..I'm going to bed soon...totally naffed off....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> How you doing??....
> 
> Everything that could go wrong has today....it was just topped off about an hour ago..when I phoned moblie network provider up...cause the phone I got in april is basically knackered...for them to do a factory reset..and wiped everyone of my phone numbers...all they could say was sorry..and look on the website at my bills and pickout all the numbers I phone...aaarrrggghhhhh..I'm going to bed soon...totally naffed off....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Grrrr bloody networks  its not o2 is it by any chance? if you need my number again i'll text it through to you later honey. Hows Nath today , any better?


----------



## Steff

hey evening all just reporting in and saying hi 

be back after 10 xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey evening all just reporting in and saying hi
> 
> be back after 10 xxx



PMSL@ reporting in LOL  catch you later Steff


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrrr bloody networks  its not o2 is it by any chance? if you need my number again i'll text it through to you later honey. Hows Nath today , any better?



No its not O2...but it begins with O......The phone is knackered......Aye can you txt number through for me hun........ Nath .... mmmm ....really not himself.... keep trying to talk to him though.... he not a happy bunny...And I'm worried ...He already arsed about with his insulin today...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff...

How you doing??

Chat later..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> No its not O2...but it begins with O......The phone is knackered......Aye can you txt number through for me hun........ Nath .... mmmm ....really not himself.... keep trying to talk to him though.... he not a happy bunny...And I'm worried ...He already arsed about with his insulin today...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes I'll do that for you now , grrr what a pain , I was like that the other week when my phone died and I lost all my numbers  
Im sure Nath will be fine , try not to worry too much , he knows you're there if he needs to talk, if hes anything like me I hate talking about how Im feeling , I like to be left alone to sort it out in my head first. You know him best though so you know how to play it with him for the best results.  I hope you both have a better day tomorrow though honey !! xxx ((((hugs))))


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all,

Hope you feel better tomorrow or sooner Heidi.

Hmm phones! Mine went t*** up the other month, couldn't get the numbers off at all! Quite enjoyed having only a had full of numbers on it to be honest, slowly adding them as I speak to them!

It's been nice here all day, went down a pick your own farm and got pots of lovely plums! and other stuff. Then had a nice pint of beer, mmmm.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hope you feel better tomorrow or sooner Heidi.
> 
> Hmm phones! Mine went t*** up the other month, couldn't get the numbers off at all! Quite enjoyed having only a had full of numbers on it to be honest, slowly adding them as I speak to them!
> 
> It's been nice here all day, went down a pick your own farm and got pots of lovely plums! and other stuff. Then had a nice pint of beer, mmmm.



Sounds like the perfect day then , Mmm I love plums  Some of us have had to work though and its been hot today grrrr


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sounds like the perfect day then , Mmm I love plums  Some of us have had to work though and its been hot today grrrr



Plums are good, nice juicy ones too, plucked off the tree. Yeah great day, had a lie in too, although I was gonna cut out the beer for a bit, hey ho!

Still at least you had the weather, not too hot and sticky I hope?

Tez, you finished your fish n chips yet?!

Anyone else lurking?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Plums are good, nice juicy ones too, plucked off the tree. Yeah great day, had a lie in too, although I was gonna cut out the beer for a bit, hey ho!
> 
> Still at least you had the weather, not too hot and sticky I hope?
> 
> Tez, you finished your fish n chips yet?!
> 
> Anyone else lurking?



Ahem im not lurking Ross !! Arggh its been roasting here all day , nothing a shower couldnt sort out though


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem im not lurking Ross !! Arggh its been roasting here all day , nothing a shower couldnt sort out though



AnnMarie, I know you're not lurking!!

Just wondering who else is aboot.

Yeah nice cold shower on  hot day very invigorating (northener feel free to check spelling!) just looked at weather, not looking so hot the morrow! Might get wet!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> AnnMarie, I know you're not lurking!!
> 
> Just wondering who else is aboot.
> 
> Yeah nice cold shower on  hot day very invigorating (northener feel free to check spelling!) just looked at weather, not looking so hot the morrow! Might get wet!



Well its been blazing here all day until about an hour ago then its bounced down , its still warm though so windows open lol  I think its dead for now until closer to 9.30 / 10pm  done any playlists on spotify yet? im on youtube listening to a few old classics lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3duUzBbBmmc


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well its been blazing here all day until about an hour ago then its bounced down , its still warm though so windows open lol  I think its dead for now until closer to 9.30 / 10pm  done any playlists on spotify yet? im on youtube listening to a few old classics lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3duUzBbBmmc



Cool tune, one of my all time fav's! playlists, nah just been listening to random stuff really, tom petty & the heart breakers at the mo! 

Yeah I guess it's a bit early.

surfing for places to go the morrow, gonna hit the smoke like a tourist! Will I therefore annoy myself??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cool tune, one of my all time fav's! playlists, nah just been listening to random stuff really, tom petty & the heart breakers at the mo!
> 
> Yeah I guess it's a bit early.
> 
> surfing for places to go the morrow, gonna hit the smoke like a tourist! Will I therefore annoy myself??



Hmm I dont think ive heard of him  maybe Ive heard a song or two but havent realised ? Yes New Order classic tune lol  Argh tourists lol hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I dont think ive heard of him  maybe Ive heard a song or two but havent realised ? Yes New Order classic tune lol  Argh tourists lol hehehe



Not sure why they popped into my head but they did, maybe someone on here mentioned them somewhere! First album 1976, according to Spotti descrip, similar artist the boss, and Rod Stewart.

So AM you totally cured now, fit and healthy?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Not sure why they popped into my head but they did, maybe someone on here mentioned them somewhere! First album 1976, according to Spotti descrip, similar artist the boss, and Rod Stewart.
> 
> So AM you totally cured now, fit and healthy?



pmsl@fit and healthy lol  Ah I love bruce springsteen , so is he like that then ? name a good song and I'll search it on youtube or on spotify later .


----------



## Freddie99

Ah Addict! Blue Monday! Excellent choice there 

All things well in diabetes land everyone?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah Addict! Blue Monday! Excellent choice there
> 
> All things well in diabetes land everyone?



Well I hate to brag but I do have excellent taste Tom hehehehe


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I hate to brag but I do have excellent taste Tom hehehehe



Hahaha, you definitely do! Euggh, I had to deal with the bloody receptionists at the doctors today. That lot couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery let alone my prescription. On the upside I have now got a review clinic after a gap of two years. Didn't have my last one as it turns out what I assumed to be a mis-print was actually correct. If I hadn't been on the cancellations list I'd have gone three years without one. My next scheduled one is next year!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Tom, good day I hope.

AnnMarie, I think the two most well know/hits were, "learning to fly" and "free fallin'" and they're called Tom Petty and the Hearthbreakers. Give it a go, no promises


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Tom, good day I hope.
> 
> AnnMarie, I think the two most well know/hits were, "learning to fly" and "free fallin'" and they're called Tom Petty and the Hearthbreakers. Give it a go, no promises



Apart from nearly punching out the receptionists at the GP's surgery all is good ta.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, you definitely do! Euggh, I had to deal with the bloody receptionists at the doctors today. That lot couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery let alone my prescription. On the upside I have now got a review clinic after a gap of two years. Didn't have my last one as it turns out what I assumed to be a mis-print was actually correct. If I hadn't been on the cancellations list I'd have gone three years without one. My next scheduled one is next year!



Bloody doctors and receptionists are useless lol  Ive had a call that I have to have my HbA1c re-done  apparentely there was a **** up at the lab and they all have to be done again , its taken the f****** long enough to get back to me !! I hate bloods being done  Grrr I'm hoping it will be lower though with all my hypos lol hehehehe Hows the Carb counting going?


----------



## Freddie99

Learning To Fly is also a pretty good Pink Floyd song too Rossi. One of my preferred Floyd songs.


----------



## Steff

good evening all xxx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bloody doctors and receptionists are useless lol  Ive had a call that I have to have my HbA1c re-done  apparentely there was a **** up at the lab and they all have to be done again , its taken the f****** long enough to get back to me !! I hate bloods being done  Grrr I'm hoping it will be lower though with all my hypos lol hehehehe Hows the Carb counting going?



Carb counting is begining to have some effect which is good. Alot of my numbers are now under ten which is great to see. Got myself (after one hell of a fight I might add) a new load of lancets for my finger pricker, it's an Accu Chek Multi Clix thing. A good bit of kit that, much less painful to use than my old Softclix thing.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Tom, good day I hope.
> 
> AnnMarie, I think the two most well know/hits were, "learning to fly" and "free fallin'" and they're called Tom Petty and the Hearthbreakers. Give it a go, no promises



Hahaha okies Ross I wont smack you if he's shit then lol  

Im on youtube so I'll have a look now then  start running lol


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> good evening all xxx



Evening Steff


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> How you doing??
> 
> Chat later..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hi heidi dunno if you still here , how are yuxx


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening Steff



hi tom your all alert and quick x


you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Carb counting is begining to have some effect which is good. Alot of my numbers are now under ten which is great to see. Got myself (after one hell of a fight I might add) a new load of lancets for my finger pricker, it's an Accu Chek Multi Clix thing. A good bit of kit that, much less painful to use than my old Softclix thing.



I should learn to Carb count really I suppose , I could eat chips again  lol  I'm just too lazy to weigh everything , id just start guessing and it would be a waste of time  I'ts good that you are seeing some results now though. Did you adjust your Basal or leave it the same?


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff, all peaceful up north I hope.

Yeah Tom the floyd pretty good, may listen to them next. loving this spotti!

Doctors receptionists!!Haha, my cousin just got a job as one, hope no one lamps her one!! but yeah I feel your anger both of you!

AM I used to run marathons remember!! Hmm knees now shot so i'll walk to the car!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Steff , Heidi's had a bad day and has gone. you ok ?


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> hi tom your all alert and quick x
> 
> 
> you ok?



Yeah, not half asleep like last night. Doing ok here. Just trying to repress urges to murder the receptionists at my GP for making a total balls up of my repeat prescription.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Steff, all peaceful up north I hope.
> 
> Yeah Tom the floyd pretty good, may listen to them next. loving this spotti!
> 
> Doctors receptionists!!Haha, my cousin just got a job as one, hope no one lamps her one!! but yeah I feel your anger both of you!
> 
> AM I used to run marathons remember!! Hmm knees now shot so i'll walk to the car!!



God what is it with you guys and your knees ? I've yet to meet one whos knees are not f*****!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I should learn to Carb count really I suppose , I could eat chips again  lol  I'm just too lazy to weigh everything , id just start guessing and it would be a waste of time  I'ts good that you are seeing some results now though. Did you adjust your Basal or leave it the same?



Addict give it a go. I to start with just weighed rice pasta and pots, in a mug or smilar, so I knew how much we were cooking, then also so I could visualise how much is on the plate, still having said that I haven't mastered it, I'm more of a jack (of all trades master of none!!)


----------



## Steff

evening rossi all quiet on the northenr front cheers you ok?x

Hi AM ahh right if i look back will i see why Heidi had bad day? xx

Tom how come it is a mess up, what she done x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> God what is it with you guys and your knees ? I've yet to meet one whos knees are not f*****!!



Well you lot make us run around for years!!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> I should learn to Carb count really I suppose , I could eat chips again  lol  I'm just too lazy to weigh everything , id just start guessing and it would be a waste of time  I'ts good that you are seeing some results now though. Did you adjust your Basal or leave it the same?



Had a bit of a fiddle with my basal which has helped. More changes to that tomorrow. Chips are a right bugger to get the carbs right with. One of the downsides is that if you start getting bad readings 'cause you've messed up a little it really does begin to piss you off quite phenomenally. Makes you just htink that you want to pack it in for the rest of the day. Also getting it smack on in the morning is essential as if you get it wrong in the morning and end up high that shafts the entire day unfortunately. Beast my old system of guessing though.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Well you lot make us run around for years!!



to f*****g right


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> Tom how come it is a mess up, what she done x



Don't get me started. That lot are so disorganised they couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery. It took them something like three hours to get a doctor to sign it off despite me dropping it off yesterday having said it was urgent as I'd run out of test strips and lancets. They are quite useless. The changes I wanted still haven't been put onto my repeat prescription despite asking for that twice


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well you lot make us run around for years!!



Bloody right too !! havent you heard the thrill is in the chase lol? and the catch is even better  although with your knees its a good job your married already


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't get me started. That lot are so disorganised they couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery. It took them something like three hours to get a doctor to sign it off despite me dropping it off yesterday having said it was urgent as I'd run out of test strips and lancets. They are quite useless. The changes I wanted still haven't been put onto my repeat prescription despite asking for that twice



sounds familier i had to go a day with no strips once , as i was told i was using them at a fast pace and they didnt realise i would get through 50 so quick , made me laugh when i got home and calmed down , but sometimes they need a kick up there asses


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> sounds familier i had to go a day with no strips once , as i was told i was using them at a fast pace and they didnt realise i would get through 50 so quick , made me laugh when i got home and calmed down , but sometimes they need a kick up there asses



Yeah, the one hundred that I get on my script is meant to last me a month apparently. I'm testing about ten times a day at the moment because I'm getting this carb counting thing sorted out at the moment, I need to test alot to make sure that I'm getting things right. Getting a script out of those harpies is like getting blood out of a stone sometimes.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Addict give it a go. I to start with just weighed rice pasta and pots, in a mug or smilar, so I knew how much we were cooking, then also so I could visualise how much is on the plate, still having said that I haven't mastered it, I'm more of a jack (of all trades master of none!!)



I dont actually like rice , pasta , noodles or anything like that lol thats why I find Low Carbing so easy , I hate most Carbs


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont actually like rice , pasta , noodles or anything like that lol thats why I find Low Carbing so easy , I hate most Carbs



Lucky you. I love them and find them hard to go without. The more the better for me! Mmmm chips!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont actually like rice , pasta , noodles or anything like that lol thats why I find Low Carbing so easy , I hate most Carbs



Thats what I thought, but you said you were thinking about carb counting things!!??


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, the one hundred that I get on my script is meant to last me a month apparently. I'm testing about ten times a day at the moment because I'm getting this carb counting thing sorted out at the moment, I need to test alot to make sure that I'm getting things right. Getting a script out of those harpies is like getting blood out of a stone sometimes.



exactly they dont seem to take in account that we might have days where we use more then usual, she made me feel like i was doing something wrong daft cow , nevermind they seem to have learnt there lesson


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> exactly they dont seem to take in account that we might have days where we use more then usual, she made me feel like i was doing something wrong daft cow , nevermind they seem to have learnt there lesson



I wish the harpies at my GP would learn the bloody lesson. It's the same very time I want to get my repeat prescription altered. Fuckwits the lot of 'em.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> I wish the harpies at my GP would learn the bloody lesson. It's the same very time I want to get my repeat prescription altered. Fuckwits the lot of 'em.



totally should start saying look i want to do it myself thanks then i know it wont get buggered up, we would do better job


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bloody right too !! havent you heard the thrill is in the chase lol? and the catch is even better  although with your knees its a good job your married already



I'm up for a thrill!! Hmmm true enough!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Thats what I thought, but you said you were thinking about carb counting things!!??



Yes but Carbs are in everything lol , even an innocent lettuce is hiding Carbs ffs  I only really miss chips  I really want some nowwwwww


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> totally should start saying look i want to do it myself thanks then i know it wont get buggered up, we would do better job



Yeah, if I get really pissed off with them that might just have to come out!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Lucky you. I love them and find them hard to go without. The more the better for me! Mmmm chips!



Shhh Tom I really want some now  Mmmmm Chips


----------



## Freddie99

Right, night all! xx


----------



## rossi_mac

night tom, went for some ryan adams instead of the floyd, as not much of floyd on spotti for some reason!?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

digistive biscuits

rubbish for dealing with a low but om nom so yummy


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> night tom, went for some ryan adams instead of the floyd, as not much of floyd on spotti for some reason!?



We should complain , no ACDC, hardly any Floyd and hardly any Devin Townsend Grrrr We need them to update the songs and artists


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> digistive biscuits
> 
> rubbish for dealing with a low but om nom so yummy



Hmm Digestives ? I really have to be in the mood for them , I find them quite dry , hehehe yeah I know its a biscuit but you know what I mean


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> digistive biscuits
> 
> rubbish for dealing with a low but om nom so yummy



I'm liking the choc chip diggies at the mo!! I start with a jelly fruit then a few choice biccies. Not now mind I think I'm flying high at the mo but can't be arsed to test!



insulinaddict09 said:


> We should complain , no ACDC, hardly any Floyd and hardly any Devin Townsend Grrrr We need them to update the songs and artists



Hmm good point girl, lets look into it, hmm what did you think on Mr petty?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm good point girl, lets look into it, hmm what did you think on Mr petty?



Yeah I could cope with that lol , he is quite like springsteen , defo a similar sound


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I could cope with that lol , he is quite like springsteen , defo a similar sound



Just had Ryan Adams on defo good stuff there. Anyway I'm off catch you all laters. Enjoy.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Just had Ryan Adams on defo good stuff there. Anyway I'm off catch you all laters. Enjoy.



Night Ross , tc , catch you tomorrow


----------



## Steff

im abit late but night tom and rossi x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im abit late but night tom and rossi x



Helloooooooooooooo Steffi , the guys are lightweights lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooooooooo Steffi , the guys are lightweights lol




LOLZ lost it there went off and watched sumit on tele x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

laaaammmmmmmmmmmeeeeee
i have an interview at a jewellery shop tomorrow so i actually have to do my hair and wear something nice...and some nice jewellery...

lame...


----------



## Steff

good luck with that sam then xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> laaaammmmmmmmmmmeeeeee
> i have an interview at a jewellery shop tomorrow so i actually have to do my hair and wear something nice...and some nice jewellery...
> 
> lame...



Just think of the money Sam , and being able to punch dragon boss in the mouth and tell him to stick his bloody job !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOLZ lost it there went off and watched sumit on tele x



Hahaha you and your Tv lol , Ive not had mine on for weeks


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha you and your Tv lol , Ive not had mine on for weeks



cant help it lol i just get distracted to easy ,,


----------



## Davee1234

Hi All,
Sam how did it go with Mr Obnoxious?


----------



## Steff

good evening davee hows things x


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> good evening davee hows things x


Hi Steff, good thanks, you?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Davee1234 said:


> Hi All,
> Sam how did it go with Mr Obnoxious?



oh y'know, the usual making me feel really really small and wanting to cry etc etc...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cant help it lol i just get distracted to easy ,,



Hahaha yes Im like that with music tbh lol


Davee1234 said:


> Hi All,
> Sam how did it go with Mr Obnoxious?



Hi Dave you ok today?


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Hi Steff, good thanks, you?



yeah thanks tip top

good day?


----------



## Davee1234

salmonpuff said:


> oh y'know, the usual making me feel really really small and wanting to cry etc etc...


Well lets hope you can tell to get stuffed, good luck with the interview for the jewellers, and if you do what discount can i get on a Rolex?


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yes Im like that with music tbh lol
> 
> 
> Hi Dave you ok today?


Hi ya, yeah fine thanks, had a coffee and a danish in Herne Bay on the sea front today about 4-ish after meeting a engineer, very civilised


----------



## Steff

sounds nice yukk at coffee though


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> sounds nice yukk at coffee though


Take it you dont like it then, one of my boys hates the smell of coffee, he gets the right hump in Starbucks before we go to rugby....


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Take it you dont like it then, one of my boys hates the smell of coffee, he gets the right hump in Starbucks before we go to rugby....



i dont do any hot drinks im afraid im with him on the coffee smell tho


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> i dont do any hot drinks im afraid im with him on the coffee smell tho


Its eggs with me, cant stand the smell, fried is the worst.


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Its eggs with me, cant stand the smell, fried is the worst.



ooo no eggs are great but no fried in this hoose no more , well when im doing the cooking anyway


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Hi ya, yeah fine thanks, had a coffee and a danish in Herne Bay on the sea front today about 4-ish after meeting a engineer, very civilised



MMMMM Coffee , I live on the stuff  Hmm no Danish for me though I Low Carb lol


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> ooo no eggs are great but no fried in this hoose no more , well when im doing the cooking anyway


What about liver,  she loves it eeeeeeeeeegh


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMMMM Coffee , I live on the stuff  Hmm no Danish for me though I Low Carb lol


It was a weekly treat,


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> What about liver,  she loves it eeeeeeeeeegh



nooooooooooooooo eeee god he loves it i wont cook it when i was in hosp he tryed my lad on it he hated it to haah


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooo no eggs are great but no fried in this hoose no more , well when im doing the cooking anyway



what!!?? no fried Eggs ? Noooooooo   I do admit to frying Eggs Mmmm I do also poach though if the Diabetes police are listening


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> what!!?? no fried Eggs ? Noooooooo   I do admit to frying Eggs Mmmm I do also poach though if the Diabetes police are listening



pmsl at police , we had poacher but sum get broke it while i was at work


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> what!!?? no fried Eggs ? Noooooooo   I do admit to frying Eggs Mmmm I do also poach though if the Diabetes police are listening


Oh god no.......


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> pmsl at police , we had poacher but sum get broke it while i was at work


I'm away next week, and she's told me she having the eggs, the liver and bacon, full works every night.


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> I'm away next week, and she's told me she having the eggs, the liver and bacon, full works every night.



god no glad i aint living near her , the smell be enough to set me off


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> god no glad i aint living near her , the smell be enough to set me off


Exactley, I wont the house full of air freshners when i get back.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> I'm away next week, and she's told me she having the eggs, the liver and bacon, full works every night.



Mmmm ask what time I should come round for tea then , no carbs for me though


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Exactley, I wont the house full of air freshners when i get back.



to right , not enough goading in the world would make me touch liver , another thing he loves is faggotts i hate them also


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm ask what time I should come round for tea then , no carbs for me though


Its arranged, she wants to know Calf's or lamb's?


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> to right , not enough goading in the world would make me touch liver , another thing he loves is faggotts i hate them also


deffo no on faggots buts she's from Wigan and has got me to love blackpudding.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Its arranged, she wants to know Calf's or lamb's?



As long as its dead I dont care lol , plenty of it though Mmmm I love the stuff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> deffo no on faggots buts she's from Wigan and has got me to love blackpudding.



Ah a wooleyback eh ? I lived in Leigh for a while lol


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> deffo no on faggots buts she's from Wigan and has got me to love blackpudding.



LOL my unc stopped eating all that when he was diagnosed he lived on it yuk yuk yuk @ black pudding


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> As long as its dead I dont care lol , plenty of it though Mmmm I love the stuff


You have now made a new friend....Happy eating


----------



## Steff

ohh god i just got msg saying cleared all cookies and i have lost the latest posts hahah oops


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> You have now made a new friend....Happy eating



Hahaha Woooooo !!!!!


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah a wooleyback eh ? I lived in Leigh for a while lol


I know it, she came from Orrell,


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh god i just got msg saying cleared all cookies and i have lost the latest posts hahah oops



Ooops Steff , stop pressing stuff lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops Steff , stop pressing stuff lol



i logged out oops , nevermind


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops Steff , stop pressing stuff lol


How do you get the new posts? I keep hitting the refresh button


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> I know it, she came from Orrell,



Hmm I dont know Orrell , sounds vaguely familiar I think but Im not sure Wheres it near ?


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> How do you get the new posts? I keep hitting the refresh button



jus go to top of page and in middle next to calender it say s new posts just click it


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I dont know Orrell , sounds vaguely familiar I think but Im not sure Wheres it near ?


Wigan.....)


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> How do you get the new posts? I keep hitting the refresh button



At the top of the page where is says new posts , press that


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> At the top of the page where is says new posts , press that


Got it. Ta


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Wigan.....)



Hahahaha well I knew that lol  which part of wigan , nearest to where ,  bolton , hindley green , ?


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha well I knew that lol  which part of wigan , nearest to where ,  bolton , hindley green , ?


She's just sat down next to me, and its's just off junction 26 of the M6 towards Upholland and Billinge, not far from Skelmersdale.

I got lost when she said M6.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> She's just sat down next to me, and its's just off junction 26 of the M6 towards Upholland and Billinge, not far from Skelmersdale.
> 
> I got lost when she said M6.....



Ah yes I know skem lol and Billinge is where the hospital is , my friend was in there


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah yes I know skem lol and Billinge is where the hospital is , my friend was in there


She reckons the hospital is gone now, started to build houses there but run out of money


----------



## Steff

oii ahem im lost here , i know that place skem has been mentioned on emmerdale


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> oii ahem im lost here , i know that place skem has been mentioned on emmerdale


Not another one thats into Holbyenders and Coronation farm?


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Not another one thats into Holbyenders and Coronation farm?



tut of course i am


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hmm theyve built a new hospital in Whiston now though although the diabetes bit is still in st helens I think


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> tut of course i am


And I thought you were intelligent....


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> And I thought you were intelligent....



no gender wars pleaseee davee i am intelligent im sat here typing to you hahaha


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm theyve built a new hospital in Whiston now though although the diabetes bit is still in st helens I think


Oh right, her mum is type II, but only attends the local quacks.


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> no gender wars pleaseee davee i am intelligent im sat here typing to you hahaha


LOL....

Anyone been in their gardens tonight watching the shooting starts, I think it was classed as a meteor shower. We sat out eariler and saw some and there's another one due between 12 and 2?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> And I thought you were intelligent....



Are you throwing down the gauntlet tonight? 



steff09 said:


> no gender wars pleaseee davee i am intelligent im sat here typing to you hahaha



Pmsl@this steff


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> LOL....
> 
> Anyone been in their gardens tonight watching the shooting starts, I think it was classed as a meteor shower. We sat out eariler and saw some and there's another one due between 12 and 2?



no nothing in these skys but cop choppers after the burglers im afraid


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Are you throwing down the gauntlet tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Pmsl@this steff


No not tonight............but i will soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no nothing in these skys but cop choppers after the burglers im afraid



Life in a city eh steff , no peace grrr 


Davee1234 said:


> No not tonight............but i will soon



Hahaha okies we'll keep you to that lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Life in a city eh steff , no peace grrr
> 
> 
> :


  yes anno they always wait till my head hits the pillow as well


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Life in a city eh steff , no peace grrr
> 
> 
> Hahaha okies we'll keep you to that lol


You're on....

Thats enough for me tonight, take care all and will speak to you soon...


----------



## Steff

nighty night davee you do right making a hasty retreat haha 

sleep well x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes anno they always wait till my head hits the pillow as well



I dont really hear it anymore as much as when I first moved here, Unless that bloody helicopter is above my house with the bloody search light on Grrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> You're on....
> 
> Thats enough for me tonight, take care all and will speak to you soon...



Night Dave and wife


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night all , Youtube is calling me  Catch you all tomorrow at some point between work and skivving


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont really hear it anymore as much as when I first moved here, Unless that bloody helicopter is above my house with the bloody search light on Grrrr



yes thats the annoying one drives the lad wild he tryes to go out in garden and keep up with it lol


----------



## Steff

nighty night hun i best go as well i get scared on my own after midnight 

xx mwah


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hmm I cant sleep so I'm back lurking here and youtube , and raving to some tunes  Shhhh My Metal friends will disown me ...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaJQVecaGLY

Mmmm Basshunter ... Delicious


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooo Twin why are'nt you sleeping !!??


----------



## katie

Hey  i dont know lol, I never seem to be in bed before 2am!

are you back to not sleeping??


----------



## katie

Well my programme has finished "Binge Drinking - My Big Decision".  I think it's about me   Ironically they ended the programme in Bournemouth hehe.

Goodnight if you are still lurking twin xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

BG pre fish and chips 5.6. 2 hours later 8.6. Childs size portion of fish and chips are OK for me! 

BG now is 6.0. Right. Off to the W word now.

Enjoy you day everybody.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> BG pre fish and chips 5.6. 2 hours later 8.6. Childs size portion of fish and chips are OK for me!
> 
> BG now is 6.0. Right. Off to the W word now.
> 
> Enjoy you day everybody.



have fun at work! I do believe you are now at the top of todays to do list following interview and doctors  So I'll give ye a buzz re move later on this eeeeveeeeniiinnnnggggg

interview in an hour...i really need to do my hair and look good for this one...


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Well my programme has finished "Binge Drinking - My Big Decision".  I think it's about me   Ironically they ended the programme in Bournemouth hehe.
> 
> Goodnight if you are still lurking twin xx



that was a good show they was also my big decsion "should i have a boob job" one of the girls was 14


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> BG pre fish and chips 5.6. 2 hours later 8.6. Childs size portion of fish and chips are OK for me!
> 
> BG now is 6.0. Right. Off to the W word now.
> 
> Enjoy you day everybody.



have a good day your tez catch you laters x


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> have fun at work! I do believe you are now at the top of todays to do list following interview and doctors  So I'll give ye a buzz re move later on this eeeeveeeeniiinnnnggggg
> 
> interview in an hour...i really need to do my hair and look good for this one...



well 15 mins and your in interview , hope it all goes swimmingly and good luck fingers crossed x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone , all good I hope ?

Good luck Sam !!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Just a quick visit before the other half gets home with the fish and chips. Treat for us. I'm paying with the not smoked fags money.*
> 
> Breakfast in Bed *by Lorna Bennet is playing on the jukebox. The 1970's reggae version. Youtube for Addict is at
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnGR...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiI8r05Zoqc*


----------



## Steff

good afternoon everyone xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good afternoon everyone xxx



Hellooo Steff you okies ? moody weather here today 

Any signs of Heidi yet today? I might text her and see if shes ok


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Steff you okies ? moody weather here today
> 
> Any signs of Heidi yet today? I might text her and see if shes ok



nope not seen here hun only just on myself , text her hun tell her i said hi and hope she ok 

cheers

yes fine  , same here dark but no sign of rain , are u ok? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nope not seen here hun only just on myself , text her hun tell her i said hi and hope she ok
> 
> cheers
> 
> yes fine  , same here dark but no sign of rain , are u ok? xx



Yeah moody but not wet yet  its going to bounce down though i think  Yeah i'll text her now and see if shes ok .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah moody but not wet yet  its going to bounce down though i think  Yeah i'll text her now and see if shes ok .



kk im going to get some tuneage on this place is to quiet, im wondering lady gaga or the clash hmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> kk im going to get some tuneage on this place is to quiet, im wondering lady gaga or the clash hmmm



Defo The Clash lol , yeah Heidis fine just chillaxing , she'll be on later


----------



## Steff

excellent hopefull i will catch her before i go 

ahh i gone for the clash lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> excellent hopefull i will catch her before i go
> 
> ahh i gone for the clash lol



Good choice , what song or is it an album?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good choice , what song or is it an album?



rock the kasbah just been on now im on london calling


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> rock the kasbah just been on now im on london calling



Hahaha good tunes Im Clashing it now LOUD LOL ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqH21LEmfbQ

Excellent song lol


----------



## Steff

LOLOL 

can u believe im watching the news and it is telling me the teletubbies are making a come back pmsl


----------



## Steff

right im signing out catch you later AM xx


over and out! 

x
x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im signing out catch you later AM xx
> 
> 
> over and out!
> 
> x
> x



BYEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## sasha1

Afternoon all in this good land.....

Hows everyone doing today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Afternoon all in this good land.....
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooooo Honey ..... you were text stalked lol


----------



## Steff

elooooooooo again 

hi  heidi xx  u ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> elooooooooo again
> 
> hi  heidi xx  u ok



Hellooooooo Steffi you okies ?


----------



## Steff

yeah hun just had to get another load on the go and start prepping the plaice for tea x


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Honey ..... you were text stalked lol



Hi Hun..

Hahahahahaha...........Hows you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> elooooooooo again
> 
> hi  heidi xx  u ok




Hi Steff...

Yeah ok ta...Hows you doing??...Is Newcastle sunny today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

right im on and off like a randy wh***

catch you both laters xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im on and off like a randy wh***
> 
> catch you both laters xxx



I hope you get paid for travelling expenses steff ,


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all, how is everyone?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all, how is everyone?



Hi Allison you ok honey? Sorry for the delay I got logged out


----------



## sasha1

Good evening...AM, Allison, Steff, Tez, Ross, Sam.....and everyone else in diabetes land....

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good evening...AM, Allison, Steff, Tez, Ross, Sam.....and everyone else in diabetes land....
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo Heidi , hows Nath today any better? im great , Im chatting to my friend Brendon , (the one from california )


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tez says hi, and he's on his way to his mums


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Tez says hi, and he's on his way to his mums



Hi Sam how did the interview go earlier? 

Hello Tez


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sam how did the interview go earlier?
> 
> Hello Tez



It went ok i think...the woman was really ditzy though, kept giggling and my face was like  but it went as well as it could. Unfortunately the job is only 15 hours a week...and added on top of my 16 already it won't come to full time hours...dang...

nevermind


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> It went ok i think...the woman was really ditzy though, kept giggling and my face was like  but it went as well as it could. Unfortunately the job is only 15 hours a week...and added on top of my 16 already it won't come to full time hours...dang...
> 
> nevermind



Ah Id have got annoyed and wanted to smack her face in lol  

shame its not enough hours really either , what about maccys?


----------



## Freddie99

Bon soir mes amis! How are things in the world of diabetes?

Just got back from my review clinic today with a rather painful arm after bloods being done. Good news is that my HbA1C has dropped from 9% to 8.4% Cholesterol is a nice 3.2 and my BMI is spot on at 24!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Bon soir mes amis! How are things in the world of diabetes?
> 
> Just got back from my review clinic today with a rather painful arm after bloods being done. Good news is that my HbA1C has dropped from 9% to 8.4% Cholesterol is a nice 3.2 and my BMI is spot on at 24!



WOOOOO well done babe !! good results  shame about the arm though


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah Id have got annoyed and wanted to smack her face in lol
> 
> shame its not enough hours really either , what about maccys?



not heard a thing from maccys as yet. According to the email I got they're 'waiting on referances' before they can proceed with the next stage of recruitment 

however, i am determined. And I will keep phoning the woman until she gets bored of me and gives me full time hours  lol, nah. I'm gunna give her a bell tomorrow and just check up on it. I'm very determined and I know what I'm doing there at least


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOOOOO well done babe !! good results  shame about the arm though



Yeah, got a lovely bruise which makes moving my arm painful


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> not heard a thing from maccys as yet. According to the email I got they're 'waiting on referances' before they can proceed with the next stage of recruitment
> 
> however, i am determined. And I will keep phoning the woman until she gets bored of me and gives me full time hours  lol, nah. I'm gunna give her a bell tomorrow and just check up on it. I'm very determined and I know what I'm doing there at least



Yes go for it , its all money at the end of the day . Did you ever Email about that job in archaeology , ( we were on msn chatting about it ages ago) 
When do you and Matt move into the flat btw?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes go for it , its all money at the end of the day . Did you ever Email about that job in archaeology , ( we were on msn chatting about it ages ago)
> When do you and Matt move into the flat btw?



which one? lol
Ive applied for one with Hampshire County Council which would be epic. Digging jobs are few and far between at the moment. I was going to apply for wessex a couple of days ago but when I went to do ut the vacancy had been taken off  Just gotta keep trying

Move in will be Friday 21st or 22nd (22nd is when the lovely tez is gunna help us move in properly )


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, got a lovely bruise which makes moving my arm painful



Awww poor you , that'll be me next week lol  At least your levels are getting lower though thats good ( bastard )


----------



## sasha1

Hi AM...

Nathan so so today...still not a happy bunny....but did get a giggle out of him before...so that looks promising.....

How you doing hun??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> which one? lol
> Ive applied for one with Hampshire County Council which would be epic. Digging jobs are few and far between at the moment. I was going to apply for wessex a couple of days ago but when I went to do ut the vacancy had been taken off  Just gotta keep trying
> 
> Move in will be Friday 21st or 22nd (22nd is when the lovely tez is gunna help us move in properly )



Hmm Im not sure which job it was , it was before your birthday and we were on MSN and you were .. erm slightly pissed lol hehehehe 
Ahh Tez is lovely isnt he , thats so nice of him !! I wonder if he'll help me move lol


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom...

Hey thats great news about bloods and cholesterol.......shame about the bruise though..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM...
> 
> Nathan so so today...still not a happy bunny....but did get a giggle out of him before...so that looks promising.....
> 
> How you doing hun??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah im HAPPYYYYYYYY  Ive done lots of work and spoken to a few friends and had a laugh , so its all good in the hood again lol.
Awww poor Nath I hope he cheers up soon , did you find any tunes for him lastnight?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Im not sure which job it was , it was before your birthday and we were on MSN and you were .. erm slightly pissed lol hehehehe
> Ahh Tez is lovely isnt he , thats so nice of him !! I wonder if he'll help me move lol



oh gosh, i do not remember that 

He is bless him, I'm so grateful for his help!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> oh gosh, i do not remember that
> 
> He is bless him, I'm so grateful for his help!



Hahahaha its ok I think we were both abit hammered , we were putting the world to rights and talking my favourite subject.... CHOCOLATE Mmmm


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom...
> 
> Hey thats great news about bloods and cholesterol.......shame about the bruise though..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, wasn't best pleased about that. Makes moving my right arm more than a little painful.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha its ok I think we were both abit hammered , we were putting the world to rights and talking my favourite subject.... CHOCOLATE Mmmm



ahahaha, sounds like the perfect night then


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> ahahaha, sounds like the perfect night then



Alcohol and Chocolate ? Yes the ultimate night Sam


----------



## Steff

hey 7 o clock check in 


back after 10 as usual ffs im so repetitive


laters lv u all xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey 7 o clock check in
> 
> 
> back after 10 as usual ffs im so repetitive
> 
> 
> laters lv u all xxxxxx



Hi steff , catch you later .. byeeeee


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im HAPPYYYYYYYY  Ive done lots of work and spoken to a few friends and had a laugh , so its all good in the hood again lol.
> Awww poor Nath I hope he cheers up soon , did you find any tunes for him lastnight?




Hey...you cant beat all good in the hood hun.....

MMMMM...Nath...bless he worrying me a bit at the mo...I managed to get him some more Slipknot..early Metallica and Nirvana..... Bullet for my Valentine and Avenged Sevenfold....The first three dead cert..not sure about the last two though...It was all my own guess work....lol...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, wasn't best pleased about that. Makes moving my right arm more than a little painful.




If you've got some frozen peas put them on it..wrapped in a towel..or if your mam has some Arnichea rub that on it will help with the bruising

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey...you cant beat all good in the hood hun.....
> 
> MMMMM...Nath...bless he worrying me a bit at the mo...I managed to get him some more Slipknot..early Metallica and Nirvana..... Bullet for my Valentine and Avenged Sevenfold....The first three dead cert..not sure about the last two though...It was all my own guess work....lol...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Umm I think he'll like Bullet and Avenged , he pretty much likes the same music as me and I like them so I think you'll be safe with those , wow he's so lucky I wished my mother had bought me music lol  Ah Nirvana ... the lovely Kurt Cobain


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm I think he'll like Bullet and Avenged , he pretty much likes the same music as me and I like them so I think you'll be safe with those , wow he's so lucky I wished my mother had bought me music lol  Ah Nirvana ... the lovely Kurt Cobain




Just want mi lad to be happy hun.........if a bit of music makes him smile..in a teenage way...hahahaha...thats job done for me.....was gonna get some marilyn manson..but thought it might not be a good choice if Nath a bit down at the mo...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Just want mi lad to be happy hun.........if a bit of music makes him smile..in a teenage way...hahahaha...thats job done for me.....was gonna get some marilyn manson..but thought it might not be a good choice if Nath a bit down at the mo...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I dont find Marilyn depressing at all , maybe thats just me though Im tapped lol  yes music is always a good choice to cheer people up I think , and Nath loves his Music so he'll soon be smiling again . Is he worried about going back to school do you think , maybe abit nervous but doesnt want to say?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont find Marilyn depressing at all , maybe thats just me though Im tapped lol  yes music is always a good choice to cheer people up I think , and Nath loves his Music so he'll soon be smiling again . Is he worried about going back to school do you think , maybe abit nervous but doesnt want to say?



He not into school really..but dont think its that, thats the problem....got a feeling its to do with his dad.....or lack of him being a half decent one...... still that should'nt bother nath that much cause he knows what he's like...having said that he has'nt seen him since april...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He not into school really..but dont think its that, thats the problem....got a feeling its to do with his dad.....or lack of him being a half decent one...... still that should'nt bother nath that much cause he knows what he's like...having said that he has'nt seen him since april...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



What a complete and utter T***, B******, D*** h*** !!!!!!! He doesnt desrve a lovely lad like Nath , what an A******* !!! he needs a bloody good kicking ffs


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> What a complete and utter T***, B******, D*** h*** !!!!!!! He doesnt desrve a lovely lad like Nath , what an A******* !!! he needs a bloody good kicking ffs



Tell me about it hun.....I've had so many do's with him over the years about it..and its not made any difference...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Tell me about it hun.....I've had so many do's with him over the years about it..and its not made any difference...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well all I can say is not too long in the future when he realises what a lovely lad Nath is and wants to play Dad , Nath will defo f*** him off lol as he will remember who was there for him all these years , his Mother not his so called Father .


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well all I can say is not too long in the future when he realises what a lovely lad Nath is and wants to play Dad , Nath will defo f*** him off lol as he will remember who was there for him all these years , his Mother not his so called Father .



I thought that about my daughter yet as soon as she hit 15 and he started falshing cash she was off like a shot


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I thought that about my daughter yet as soon as she hit 15 and he started falshing cash she was off like a shot



Hi Allison , you ok honey ? I answered you earlier in the thread but I think you'd gone offline then


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Allison , you ok honey ? I answered you earlier in the thread but I think you'd gone offline then



Fell asleep on the sofa huni, seem to spend all my time sleeping lately


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Fell asleep on the sofa huni, seem to spend all my time sleeping lately



Awww are you ok though ? how have your levels been lately , do the meds effect them at all ? I wish I could sleep more , I was sleeping all the time while I was ill , but now Im better I only have a fw hours again


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awww are you ok though ? how have your levels been lately , do the meds effect them at all ? I wish I could sleep more , I was sleeping all the time while I was ill , but now Im better I only have a fw hours again



Sugars are anything between 10 and 17 at the moment, I guess that could be it but tbh they've been higher, can't seem to do sod all exercise or anything without them going up at the minute, although today I got it down to 6.5 before tea....yay me lol, how are you huni?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Sugars are anything between 10 and 17 at the moment, I guess that could be it but tbh they've been higher, can't seem to do sod all exercise or anything without them going up at the minute, although today I got it down to 6.5 before tea....yay me lol, how are you huni?



I had a problem with my sugars raising when I did any exersise for a while until I had a mess aroung with my Basal , have you tried that ? It may be the meds though as all sorts can effect levels like we dont have it hard enough any bloody way lol  Im fine now thanks really well.


----------



## angel30eyes

Not on meds anymore, came off the steroids as had enough of the way they made me feel and how much damage they were doing, yeah might try adjusting my basal, all the dsn kept saying was put your rapid up when I have enough to cover my meals easily so it isn't that, glad your doing better, loved reading the OCD thread, very interesting on how we all seem to suffer with similar things


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Not on meds anymore, came off the steroids as had enough of the way they made me feel and how much damage they were doing, yeah might try adjusting my basal, all the dsn kept saying was put your rapid up when I have enough to cover my meals easily so it isn't that, glad your doing better, loved reading the OCD thread, very interesting on how we all seem to suffer with similar things



Yeah the OCD thing is weird Allison , Its quite funny really as I know we both have alot of similar traits lol , We will both defo be early when we meet up for sure lol . Id probabaly Basal test before I put my Bolus up tbh , if you know your Basal is right-ish you can then work on your Bolus and meals time ratios .


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah the OCD thing is weird Allison , Its quite funny really as I know we both have alot of similar traits lol , We will both defo be early when we meet up for sure lol . Id probabaly Basal test before I put my Bolus up tbh , if you know your Basal is right-ish you can then work on your Bolus and meals time ratios .



Yeah me an hour and you two or three just to beat me to it lmao, can't wait, just out of curiousity how do you basal test? (Dumb arse I know)


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Yeah me an hour and you two or three just to beat me to it lmao, can't wait, just out of curiousity how do you basal test? (Dumb arse I know)



Id have to be at least an hour earlier than you of course honey 

Well to Basal test you just fast until about lunchtime , dont take any Bolus Insulin ,( if you split dose your Basal you take that )  just dont eat but check your levels every few hours or so and if your levels start to rise during that time you need more Basal , if they stay pretty stable , its ok and then you will know that the problem is your Bolus at mealtimes so can adjust that to what you are eating etc . dont forget that if you drink alot of tea and coffee the milk has Carbs so you may rise a little from that.


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Id have to be at least an hour earlier than you of course honey
> 
> Well to Basal test you just fast until about lunchtime , dont take any Bolus Insulin ,( if you split dose your Basal you take that )  just dont eat but check your levels every few hours or so and if your levels start to rise during that time you need more Basal , if they stay pretty stable , its ok and then you will know that the problem is your Bolus at mealtimes so can adjust that to what you are eating etc . dont forget that if you drink alot of tea and coffee the milk has Carbs so you may rise a little from that.



OK well sometimes I can't face breakfast and by lunchtimes it does both, some days it goes up and some dyas it drops but only if I leave it like 6 hours or more


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> OK well sometimes I can't face breakfast and by lunchtimes it does both, some days it goes up and some dyas it drops but only if I leave it like 6 hours or more



I suppose it does depend to a certain extent on waking levels and if you are low or high then it can effect a Basal test . I would think if my levels started to rise within a few hours that I needed more Basal and would adjust by 2 units and watch for 2 /3 days to see what happened , if I started to hypo id lower it by 1 unit and watch again . If I was still getting higher Id higher it by 1 unit at a time until it was pretty stable. If you Basal test and are quite stable you will know its your meal time doses that need adjusting .


----------



## angel30eyes

Thanks huni, it's all a numbers game aint it lol, so what you been up to, anything interesting?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Thanks huni, it's all a numbers game aint it lol, so what you been up to, anything interesting?



yes honey it is . Diabetes is a bloody bad joke and we are the punchline  Ive been fine , working the last few days and Ive got friends coming to stay aswell arghh they will mess my tidy house up lol  
not much else really as I was sick for ages


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes honey it is . Diabetes is a bloody bad joke and we are the punchline  Ive been fine , working the last few days and Ive got friends coming to stay aswell arghh they will mess my tidy house up lol
> not much else really as I was sick for ages



I know what you mean about messing your house, does my head in when my mate comes with her kids, they are such an untidy family, by the way my Shauny had tonsilitus and apparently it can be an after effect of swine flu, his temp hit 38.9 but he is now recovering


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I know what you mean about messing your house, does my head in when my mate comes with her kids, they are such an untidy family, by the way my Shauny had tonsilitus and apparently it can be an after effect of swine flu, his temp hit 38.9 but he is now recovering



Ah at least it wasnt Swiney again honey , at least hes getting better now , thats good  Wow hes another one whos had a bad summer holidays so far, Heidi's Nathan has been ill too  Arghhh I hate a messy house it does my head in and gets me crazy


----------



## angel30eyes

Am watching Twilight for the 100th time lol, how sad am I??


----------



## Freddie99

angel30eyes said:


> Am watching Twilight for the 100th time lol, how sad am I??



I wouldn't worry at all lol. I'm watching Father Ted at the moment. I reckon my friends would definitely tell me to get a life if they knew I was watching this!

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Am watching Twilight for the 100th time lol, how sad am I??



Mmmm the gorgeous Robert Pattinson ..... not sad at all  He's one Vamp I wouldnt be running from Lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I wouldn't worry at all lol. I'm watching Father Ted at the moment. I reckon my friends would definitely tell me to get a life if they knew I was watching this!
> 
> Tom



Hahaha Again Tom or a different episode ?


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm the gorgeous Robert Pattinson ..... not sad at all  He's one Vamp I wouldnt be running from Lol



Have you watched the bit where he sucks the venom out of her and she flashes back over stuff??


----------



## angel30eyes

Tom Hreben said:


> I wouldn't worry at all lol. I'm watching Father Ted at the moment. I reckon my friends would definitely tell me to get a life if they knew I was watching this!
> 
> Tom



Father Ted is awesome


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Again Tom or a different episode ?



Different episode. They've got about half a dozen on the Channel four website. I'm watching an episode called "And God Created Woman" Loving it. 

Allison, Father Ted is most definitely quality.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Different episode. They've got about half a dozen on the Channel four website. I'm watching an episode called "And God Created Woman" Loving it.
> 
> Allison, Father Ted is most definitely quality.



Hehehe well you are certainly tempting me to take a look , I'll let you know what i think  You have proved to have pretty good taste in the past so I'll trust you on this one lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Have you watched the bit where he sucks the venom out of her and she flashes back over stuff??



I think I need to get twilight out and watch it again lol , frame by frame  

Do you like the brothers from Supernatural too ?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe well you are certainly tempting me to take a look , I'll let you know what i think  You have proved to have pretty good taste in the past so I'll trust you on this one lol



Of the ones that they've got up on the page, I'd watch "Grant Unto Him Eternal Rest" or "The Passion Of St Tibulus". Those two were absolutely hilarious!


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think I need to get twilight out and watch it again lol , frame by frame
> 
> Do you like the brothers from Supernatural too ?



In that bit of Twilight the song is very haunting and I just found out that it is Robert Pattinson singin and he sounds so hot, mmmm dribble dribble lol

Yes love them too


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> In that bit of Twilight the song is very haunting and I just found out that it is Robert Pattinson singin and he sounds so hot, mmmm dribble dribble lol
> 
> Yes love them too



Ooo Allison get on Youtube , he has sooo many songs on there lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Of the ones that they've got up on the page, I'd watch "Grant Unto Him Eternal Rest" or "The Passion Of St Tibulus". Those two were absolutely hilarious!



Thanks babe , I'll have a look later and let you know what I think


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooo Allison get on Youtube , he has sooo many songs on there lol



I would send you it on msn but listen to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u41N2EaNDsI


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I would send you it on msn but listen to this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u41N2EaNDsI



Great mind honey thats the song Ive got on on youtube now !!!!! hahahahahahahaha thats how I knew they had some . Mmmmmm hes so lush


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, how goes it,

Tom great score I read earlier well done.

Hi AM, Allison, you two sound good.


----------



## angel30eyes

Hey Rossi_M, how's your evening going? Ours is drooling over Edward Cullen lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, how goes it,
> 
> Tom great score I read earlier well done.
> 
> Hi AM, Allison, you two sound good.



Hi Ross , you ok ... how was your day out in London ?


----------



## rossi_mac

angel30eyes said:


> Hey Rossi_M, how's your evening going? Ours is drooling over Edward Cullen lol



Hmm not sure who he is, but enjoy it!! Yeah just done some dishes, listening to a bit of Cast. Bit tired had a busy day up town.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Ross , you ok ... how was your day out in London ?



Yeah good ta, back in a bit


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah good ta, back in a bit



Okies lol


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, how goes it,
> 
> Tom great score I read earlier well done.
> 
> Hi AM, Allison, you two sound good.



Yeah, was a nice thing to see. It was quite incredible to see how quickly the doc got the results back from the lab. I'd had the sample taken about 10 - 15 minutes before seeing the doc and then towards half way through the appointment she pulled the lab results up on my screen! Forgot to mention that my blood pressure was 130/60 mmHg. The diastolic pressure is a little low in my opinion but it's a good reading none the less.


----------



## Steff

good evening all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening all xxx



Hellooooo Steff you ok ?


----------



## Steff

im fab thanks hun u xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im fab thanks hun u xx



Hehehehe Im loving the Sig lol...... trouble is I live in a society where the Police wont come out if you call them lol


----------



## Freddie99

Evening Steff


----------



## Steff

LOL AM 


hiya Tom how are things ?


----------



## Freddie99

Doing good Steff. You?


----------



## Steff

yea im fine thanks , glad of some rain i have been to hot lately at work


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, was a nice thing to see. It was quite incredible to see how quickly the doc got the results back from the lab. I'd had the sample taken about 10 - 15 minutes before seeing the doc and then towards half way through the appointment she pulled the lab results up on my screen! Forgot to mention that my blood pressure was 130/60 mmHg. The diastolic pressure is a little low in my opinion but it's a good reading none the less.



That is good my bp needs some work but I might do that next year to be honest!

Evening again all, hi steff.


----------



## Steff

hiya rossi how was london


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> yea im fine thanks , glad of some rain i have been to hot lately at work



Same here! Could really use some rain, it's a bit too warm for my liking here in Eastbourne.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Same here! Could really use some rain, it's a bit too warm for my liking here in Eastbourne.



aint stopped raining here since 7ish


----------



## Freddie99

Lucky you Steff! When I was at the hospital today I was melting in the waiting room. That and looking like I was about to faint when they were taking blood samples from me,


----------



## rossi_mac

London was good, went down all the back alleys and dodgy ones, so didn't feel too toursity! But I did wear shorts and have a rucksac on my back!! And we got the boat down the thames home.

Good I've got the shakes right now, grrr not good.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> London was good, went down all the back alleys and dodgy ones, so didn't feel too toursity! But I did wear shorts and have a rucksac on my back!! And we got the boat down the thames home.
> 
> Good I've got the shakes right now, grrr not good.



Ooops best to go and check levels then Ross


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Lucky you Steff! When I was at the hospital today I was melting in the waiting room. That and looking like I was about to faint when they were taking blood samples from me,



how long you got to wait for results back then


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops best to go and check levels then Ross



yeah in the 3's I think the shakes just wanna stay around a while!! Trying to encourage me too eat far to much and get high, I known their game!!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> London was good, went down all the back alleys and dodgy ones, so didn't feel too toursity! But I did wear shorts and have a rucksac on my back!! And we got the boat down the thames home.
> 
> Good I've got the shakes right now, grrr not good.



go check your bs glad london was good


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yeah in the 3's I think the shakes just wanna stay around a while!! Trying to encourage me too eat far to much and get high, I known their game!!!



Make sure you treat it though or you will drop lower , and have enough or you will have a double like Marc


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers yeah I'll be alright! Will test in a bit, shakes reducing already!


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> how long you got to wait for results back then



I had my bloods and urine taken out of me about 10 minutes before seeing the doc and about 10 minutes in with the doc, she was able to pull the results up on the screen. So no more than half an hour. Hey, imagine that, getting to take the piss out of people for a living! I should be studying nursing in September not biomed!


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> I had my bloods and urine taken out of me about 10 minutes before seeing the doc and about 10 minutes in with the doc, she was able to pull the results up on the screen. So no more than half an hour. Hey, imagine that, getting to take the piss out of people for a living! I should be studying nursing in September not biomed!



have i missed what the results meant then ?


----------



## Freddie99

I had my HbA1C done, cholesterol, plasma glucose and various other things. It's part of my review clinic. Sort of a yearly MOT for diabetes.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> I had my HbA1C done, cholesterol, plasma glucose and various other things. It's part of my review clinic. Sort of a yearly MOT for diabetes.



ah righto and you already know the hba then ? wat was it ?


----------



## Steff

ahh tis ok i scrolled back 


great news on the drop x


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah I was really happy when I saw that change! Right, I'm going to head off now folks so good night all.


----------



## Steff

nighty night Tom

sleep well xx


----------



## Steff

anybody around x x

wheres davee 2night then


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> anybody around x x
> 
> wheres davee 2night then



Hello Im lurking with intent lol


----------



## Steff

LOLOL everyone slowly but surely going off to bed x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOLOL everyone slowly but surely going off to bed x



Yeah bunch of slackers lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Levels good and I feel better, so I'm off too.

Take care girls.

Rossi.


----------



## Steff

glad you feel better and levels good 

nights Rossi sleep well x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah bunch of slackers lol



LOL to right im becoming a night owl myself im going to bed about 1 at mo


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Levels good and I feel better, so I'm off too.
> 
> Take care girls.
> 
> Rossi.



Night Ross , tc


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL to right im becoming a night owl myself im going to bed about 1 at mo



Yes Ive noticed you are on later now


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Ive noticed you are on later now



tis only cause cant get near it during day after 4ish 

and with lad not being at school i can live with 7 hours


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tis only cause cant get near it during day after 4ish
> 
> and with lad not being at school i can live with 7 hours



Ah thats why you keep in and out lol  I forget you have to share the pc lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah thats why you keep in and out lol  I forget you have to share the pc lol



yep sure is i dont really get it to myself till he off to bed lol, it drives me mad when im in middle of replying to a thread and he is hovering


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yep sure is i dont really get it to myself till he off to bed lol, it drives me mad when im in middle of replying to a thread and he is hovering



wont you let him go on the laptop or do you keep an eye on what hes on and that?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> wont you let him go on the laptop or do you keep an eye on what hes on and that?



he wont use the lappy hun for whatever reason im the only 1 who uses that in bed , pftt i dont care what he is on hopefully its looking for another woman she can put up with his lanky carkus


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> he wont use the lappy hun for whatever reason im the only 1 who uses that in bed , pftt i dont care what he is on hopefully its looking for another woman she can put up with his lanky carkus



PMSL@THAT LOL I MEAN YOUR LITTLE BOY LOL HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> PMSL@THAT LOL I MEAN YOUR LITTLE BOY LOL HEHEHEHEHE



PMFSLL he dont actually use either to much tbh , he really only goes on to do research on homework and that


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMFSLL he dont actually use either to much tbh , he really only goes on to do research on homework and that



Hehehe well I have a pc (its alive again ) and a laptop but im always on my laptop i love it , its always close by i even have it by the bed lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe well I have a pc (its alive again ) and a laptop but im always on my laptop i love it , its always close by i even have it by the bed lol



lolol im like that with my mobile its attatched to me haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol im like that with my mobile its attatched to me haha



Me too lol , its on the bed with me , I like to have it close by for some weird reason lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Me too lol , its on the bed with me , I like to have it close by for some weird reason lol



yep ditto it goes with me in the bathroom while i have bath and it looks after my towel for me hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yep ditto it goes with me in the bathroom while i have bath and it looks after my towel for me hahaha



Hehehe my laptop comes in the shower room with me lol  I do use it to listen to music though hehehe


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe my laptop comes in the shower room with me lol  I do use it to listen to music though hehehe



ha well i cant say i have never done the silly thing of dropping it in bath because i have about a year ago lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ha well i cant say i have never done the silly thing of dropping it in bath because i have about a year ago lol



Ahh Ive not got a bath  mines a wet room lol but ive killed many a phone by dropping it in the toilet


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahh Ive not got a bath  mines a wet room lol but ive killed many a phone by dropping it in the toilet



LOL never happened to me yet(fingers crossed) it wont but took me ages to get it sorted i remember the phone cme back to life after 3 weeks on radiator lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL never happened to me yet(fingers crossed) it wont but took me ages to get it sorted i remember the phone cme back to life after 3 weeks on radiator lol



Hahaha ive done the radiator trick aswell lol , but ive killed about 4 phones too and my new touch phone a few weeks ago  im using an old shitty phone atm as I know ill just kill a new one lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha ive done the radiator trick aswell lol , but ive killed about 4 phones too and my new touch phone a few weeks ago  im using an old shitty phone atm as I know ill just kill a new one lol



have you tryed that app thing superstu was on about in thread the other day then ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> have you tryed that app thing superstu was on about in thread the other day then ??



well my iphone is dead but ive got an ipod touch and i can use the apps on that he said , im useless so hes going to get back to me on it


----------



## Steff

LOLZ same here he got a new one vodafone  and u can text while fone is sideways or straight up if u get me and i cant even fathom that out


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOLZ same here he got a new one vodafone  and u can text while fone is sideways or straight up if u get me and i cant even fathom that out




hahaha it took me ages to work the bloody sky+ box lol


----------



## Steff

ffs nooo way im happy with my little old nokia i think does job for me haha


right hun im going go to bed my eyes are getting heavy, catch you 2morrow , xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ffs nooo way im happy with my little old nokia i think does job for me haha
> 
> 
> right hun im going go to bed my eyes are getting heavy, catch you 2morrow , xx



Okies Steff night tc x thanks its been fun lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies Steff night tc x thanks its been fun lol



ditto hun been nice one on one lol


take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ditto hun been nice one on one lol
> 
> 
> take care



Errrm the guys will love that steff  you know what their minds are like ffs


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning*

Good Morning Everyone When you Come On  No Sleep For Me Again Grrrr


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, ladies you had a good night I presume Off out today as on holibobs! Catchyou laters maybe.


----------



## Steff

lol have a gd day rossi 

im away to work 


bye all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all xxx



Morning Steff, hope you are ok today 


rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, ladies you had a good night I presume Off out today as on holibobs! Catchyou laters maybe.



Hi Ross, Have a good day, Lovely and sunny here Wooo !!! 


steff09 said:


> im away to work
> 
> 
> bye all xxx



See you later Steff, dont work to hard !! boo hoo , im working too today


----------



## Steff

afternoon AM hows u?

love the signature hun x


----------



## Tasha43x

Hi everyone, hope u are all ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Hi everyone, hope u are all ok?



Hi Tasha  We sent out a search party for you a few day ago but couldnt find you  You been ok babe ?


----------



## Steff

........


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ........



Huh ??? what........................?


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tasha  We sent out a search party for you a few day ago but couldnt find you  You been ok babe ?



Mmm not really have only just seen the thread steff started, have replied now though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Mmm not really have only just seen the thread steff started, have replied now though. Am in a rubbish mood



Ive just read and replied to that Tash , Ive had a few weeks of hating Diabetes and my life so I know how you feel  You need to start testing though honey !!!! please , I'm really worried about you !!


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just read and replied to that Tash , Ive had a few weeks of hating Diabetes and my life so I know how you feel  You need to start testing though honey !!!! please , I'm really worried about you !!



Aww thanx AM, i have been like this since i came back from spain at the end of june and its getting worse. As i am meant to be going to the clinic to have my HbA1c and show my diary but i havent filled it in for ages and my HbA1c is going to be high. Im trying to persuade my mum not to go


----------



## Tasha43x

By the way wheres Steff gone??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Aww thanx AM, i have been like this since i came back from spain at the end of june and its getting worse. As i am meant to be going to the clinic to have my HbA1c and show my diary but i havent filled it in for ages and my HbA1c is going to be high. Im trying to persuade my mum not to go



you need to go and get it done honey !! if its any consolation mine was 17+  and Ive just heard they want to re-do it next week  . please go and get sorted out its so important. I know it hard when you get in a Hate Diabetes mood , because you know what you should do and about complications but you just dont give a t***. Try and start today as a new day and check those levels and take some insulin !! 



Tasha43x said:


> By the way wheres Steff gone??



I think Steffs at work and she nips on in her break for a skive lol , Im lucky that I work on a laptop all day so can come on here aswell hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right all I HAVE to do some work now  Catch you all later !!

Tasha ... msg me later on MSN , or when I sign in I'll msg you ok xxx (((hugs))) 

Hello Heidi when you come on , I hope you and Nath are ok today xxx

Hello Everyone else , and any lurkers


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think Steffs at work and she nips on in her break for a skive lol , Im lucky that I work on a laptop all day so can come on here aswell hehehe




AM you know me so well lol


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> By the way wheres Steff gone??



Sorry tash sometimes i dont have time to say bye lol, i get on when i can , luchtime usually . xx


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all

AM heidi tez rossi tom sam xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good afternoon all
> 
> AM heidi tez rossi tom sam xxxxxxxxxxx



Hellooooo Steff, you ok honey ? too bloody hot here


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> AM you know me so well lol



Hehehehe what can i say , I'm a people watcher ... Aka stalker lol 


steff09 said:


> Sorry tash sometimes i dont have time to say bye lol, i get on when i can , luchtime usually . xx



Yeah always skiving when she should be working ... tut tut ... ooops ermm work ....... I might have to do some


----------



## Steff

pmslll


yes to hot ?? god tis dull here i got radiator back on  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmslll
> 
> 
> yes to hot ?? god tis dull here i got radiator back on  xx



Argghhh swap weathers then !! the sun is cracking the flags here lol 
Ive already hypoed in Tesco ffs Grrrrr , Ive got the fan on full and Im still too hot


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Argghhh swap weathers then !! the sun is cracking the flags here lol
> Ive already hypoed in Tesco ffs Grrrrr , Ive got the fan on full and Im still too hot



god are you ok now ? did u test and did you get any help in tesco


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god are you ok now ? did u test and did you get any help in tesco



Yes Im fine now .. at least my Hypo Awareness is back thank **** 

I felt it coming on , tested ( after a few more aisles) and was 2.1 , I just 

drank some Lucozade and carried on shopping lol , women and shopping eh


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Im fine now .. at least my Hypo Awareness is back thank ****
> 
> I felt it coming on , tested ( after a few more aisles) and was 2.1 , I just
> 
> drank some Lucozade and carried on shopping lol , women and shopping eh



yep even a hypo cant knock us off our stride once wherre in that supermarket, did you buy any culinery treats then ? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yep even a hypo cant knock us off our stride once wherre in that supermarket, did you buy any culinery treats then ? xx



Yes of course .... I bought Steak .. Prawns... Salmon ( thanks for the idea) tons of fruit (low carb ones ) a mountain of salad stuff and NO CHOCOLATE  Ermm , some plain fresh Cod , and lots of herbs , spices and garlic yummm


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes of course .... I bought Steak .. Prawns... Salmon ( thanks for the idea) tons of fruit (low carb ones ) a mountain of salad stuff and NO CHOCOLATE  Ermm , some plain fresh Cod , and lots of herbs , spices and garlic yummm



mmm yess steak and salmon and cod and salad you can keep the rest haha depends on the herbs tho xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> mmm yess steak and salmon and cod and salad you can keep the rest haha depends on the herbs tho xx



I actually like lots of healthy food so its easy for me to Low Carb... plus I hate Rice, Pasta , Noodles and stuff like that lol I got fresh Garlic, Basil , Thyme , Rosemary , Some Sea Salt ( as a treat ) and some fresh Lemons . Prawn Salad for me tonight Mmmm


----------



## Steff

i have crispy noodles and chicken lol , im just off for abit to look for some sleep remedies i wont be to long xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i have crispy noodles and chicken lol , im just off for abit to look for some sleep remedies i wont be to long xx



OOo find a cure for my Insomnia Steff. I was up till 6am this morning


----------



## Steff

well so far i been told put baby powder under the sheets and eat a peanut butter sarndwitch before bed , also use warm milk or cammomile tea


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well so far i been told put baby powder under the sheets and eat a peanut butter sarndwitch before bed , also use warm milk or cammomile tea



Ah no good for me .. I dont eat bread , and I hate tea ewww . I do drink Skimmed Milk but I have to jab for it as its carbtastic


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah no good for me .. I dont eat bread , and I hate tea ewww . I do drink Skimmed Milk but I have to jab for it as its carbtastic



bottle of mallatonin works as well so they say get it from any chemist


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon gang.

An Andy Williams LP is playing on the *record player*... 

Going to take the other half to the carvery soon as the car is now un-sick... Via Tescos...

BG is 3.9 but a few roast potatoes will fix that...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon gang.
> 
> An Andy Williams LP is playing on the *record player*...
> 
> Going to take the other half to the carvery soon as the car is now un-sick... Via Tescos...
> 
> BG is 3.9 but a few roast potatoes will fix that...



hi there tez and hows things been?

mmm carvery not been to one of them in years , have a good time wont you i will be drooling at the thought


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> bottle of mallatonin works as well so they say get it from any chemist



Whats that.. never heard of it  Hmm is it Diabetic friendly?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey wheres Tez and Heidi today?? I might have to text stalk Heidi and see if shes ok today.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Whats that.. never heard of it  Hmm is it Diabetic friendly?



there capsules

Product Ingredients:

Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings Per Container: 360

Amount Per Serving:
?Melatonin 3mg

Other Ingredients: Rice flour, gelatin, magnesium stearate and silicon dioxide. 

thats what i could find out


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey wheres Tez and Heidi today?? I might have to text stalk Heidi and see if shes ok today.



well tez has just arrived , bu t heidi i dont know been comin on about 4ish lately aint she  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> there capsules
> 
> Product Ingredients:
> 
> Serving Size: 1 Capsule
> Servings Per Container: 360
> 
> Amount Per Serving:
> ?Melatonin 3mg
> 
> Other Ingredients: Rice flour, gelatin, magnesium stearate and silicon dioxide.
> 
> thats what i could find out



Hmm I might have a look then when I collect my script tomorrow .


steff09 said:


> well tez has just arrived , bu t heidi i dont know been comin on about 4ish lately aint she  x




Ah yes she has been coming on later .. I hope shes ok today , shes a liitle down and worried atm  
Wheres Tez hiding then Ive not seen him


----------



## Steff

if you go back a page he said sumit at 4.18 about a carvery x


yes i left her mail yesterday hope she fine xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Afternoon gang.
> 
> An Andy Williams LP is playing on the *record player*...
> 
> Going to take the other half to the carvery soon as the car is now un-sick... Via Tescos...
> 
> BG is 3.9 but a few roast potatoes will fix that...



Oo Sorry Tez , I missed this post and was wondering if you were ok lol 

Have a good time at the Carvery ... go low carb lol   Eeek Ive just done Tesco and Im still Swine flu free I think lol .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> if you go back a page he said sumit at 4.18 about a carvery x
> 
> 
> yes i left her mail yesterday hope she fine xx



Hehehe thanks for that Steff , Im blind I think , I missed that post


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> hi there tez and hows things been?
> 
> mmm carvery not been to one of them in years , have a good time wont you i will be drooling at the thought



It's been a shitty day. Some fruit loop wanted an argument and after 10 minutes of hearing this person's agressive, offensive, foul language and threatening ranting I just switched off the engine.... Eventually another passenger threw the fruit loop off the bus.... I cancelled the police request. All because they were standing on the wrong side of the road so I was aparently going the wrong way... And my calm, friendely and polite reply that they should wait over there was not good enough.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey wheres Tez and Heidi today?? I might have to text stalk Heidi and see if shes ok today.



I'm chilling out to an Andy Williams LP. Going to get the car at 5pm from the garage up the road and toodle off for the carvery.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oo Sorry Tez , I missed this post and was wondering if you were ok lol
> 
> Have a good time at the Carvery ... go low carb lol   Eeek Ive just done Tesco and Im still Swine flu free I think lol .



Of course it'll be fairly low carb. I'll just skip the gravy and roast tatties. Will have turkey.

I will not be going into Tesco... I always spend too much if I do....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey glad your ok Tez , have a good time at the carvery ... Mmmm can Steff and I come too?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe thanks for that Steff , Im blind I think , I missed that post



always happening to me hahaha


----------



## Steff

gosh he sounds like a right t1t glad it was sorted out , least you got the right attitude tez stopping the engine , its happened when i have been in the bus myself and everyone was going at the driver cause they wanted the bus moving agsin grrr ,  he could not win


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey glad your ok Tez , have a good time at the carvery ... Mmmm can Steff and I come too?



Of course you can. 

Right I'm going now. Will probably not be on again till tomorrow as up at the crack of dawn tomorrow.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> always happening to me hahaha



I think its when it jumps a page that I miss posts  I have got dodgy Diabetic eyes though lol, so maybe its just blindness


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> Right I'm going now. Will probably not be on again till tomorrow as up at the crack of dawn tomorrow.



Okies I hope you both have a lovely evening anyway  

catch you soon byeeeeee


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> Right I'm going now. Will probably not be on again till tomorrow as up at the crack of dawn tomorrow.



cach you later tez enjoy the rest of your day xx


----------



## Steff

right tea calls now catch you later AM xx


hi heidi when you come on hun x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right tea calls now catch you later AM xx
> 
> 
> hi heidi when you come on hun x



Okies catch you later honey xxtc


----------



## insulinaddict09

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Im fine now .. at least my Hypo Awareness is back thank ****
> 
> I felt it coming on , tested ( after a few more aisles) and was 2.1 , I just
> 
> drank some Lucozade and carried on shopping lol , women and shopping eh



Grrr its a Hypo day for me today... Hypo number two...2.8 Grrrrr  I can defo say that Hypo Awareness is back to play now which is good as I always like to avoid another Coma


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr its a Hypo day for me today... Hypo number two...2.8 Grrrrr  I can defo say that Hypo Awareness is back to play now which is good as I always like to avoid another Coma



hmmmm wonder why 2 2day , have u eaten sumit u wudnt usually


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Posse....

Hows everyone doing today??.....Weather been gorgeous up here today...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hey heidi mwahh

well nto been as warm as where you are by sounds of it but been dry x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey heidi mwahh
> 
> well nto been as warm as where you are by sounds of it but been dry x



Hi Steff....

Been wall to wall blue sky and warm sunshine over here today........But guess what gonna be P*****G down tomorrow......Welcome to the great British Summer

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hmmmm wonder why 2 2day , have u eaten sumit u wudnt usually



Hi Steff.. Ermmm , well i hadnt actually eaten today  I'm having my salad now though. Its been too hot to eat and I can normally get away without eating during the day as my Basal is pretty steady.. Hmm 2 hypos says different but thats just the heat today I think.


sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Posse....
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??.....Weather been gorgeous up here today...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hello Heidi , Im back with a Salad , and Not shaking like a crazy person now lol hehehehe


----------



## sasha1

Hi AM....

mmmmm......Please look after yourself hun....have youn got plenty of stuff on your salad??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

get looking after yourself AM hun gr x and eat eat xxxxxxx


catch u both laters ok , hedidi night if i dnt catch u hun ok mwahh xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM....
> 
> mmmmm......Please look after yourself hun....have youn got plenty of stuff on your salad??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah I'm fine now , I bounce back from Lows really quickly now , I used to have to go and lay down .. now I finish my shopping and everything lol  
Yes I had Mayo on my salad so more than enough Carbs and I had a pure Orange to drink so I'll probably be flying high in a while ... Ive not Jabbed for my salad yet as I was so Low , so I'll check in a while and then jab


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> get looking after yourself AM hun gr x and eat eat xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> catch u both laters ok , hedidi night if i dnt catch u hun ok mwahh xxxxxxx



Hahaha Ive just had a monster salad steff


----------



## sasha1

Hi Steff..

Catch up with you tomorrow if..not later...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I'm fine now , I bounce back from Lows really quickly now , I used to have to go and lay down .. now I finish my shopping and everything lol
> Yes I had Mayo on my salad so more than enough Carbs and I had a pure Orange to drink so I'll probably be flying high in a while ... Ive not Jabbed for my salad yet as I was so Low , so I'll check in a while and then jab





Glad you feeling better hun....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff..
> 
> Catch up with you tomorrow if..not later...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes im deffo going now lol


glad you had salad , aint half got crave for garlic sausages now tho hun ahahha


byee till after 9 x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes im deffo going now lol
> 
> 
> glad you had salad , aint half got crave for garlic sausages now tho hun ahahha
> 
> 
> byee till after 9 x



Hahaha Im defo buying some tomorrow now !!! 

Catch you later byeeeeee


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Glad you feeling better hun....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah im fine now thanks honey  what have you done for tea , anything nice ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im fine now thanks honey  what have you done for tea , anything nice ?



Well I had some baked beans and a couple of boiled eggs..lol...but have just eaten a small piece of chocolate roulade.......mmmmmmmmmmmm.
Nath had veg, sweet chilli chicken..and a few paprika coated potato wedges..and a yoghurt...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Well I had some baked beans and a couple of boiled eggs..lol...but have just eaten a small piece of chocolate roulade.......mmmmmmmmmmmm.
> Nath had veg, sweet chilli chicken..and a few paprika coated potato wedges..and a yoghurt...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mmmm Boiled Eggs , I love Eggs and could live on them ....  Ive not had a yoghurt for agesssssss I should buy some as a treat I suppose .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm Boiled Eggs , I love Eggs and could live on them ....  Ive not had a yoghurt for agesssssss I should buy some as a treat I suppose .



Me to hun...love eggs...but go through phases where I eat them all the time..then sicken myself with them...lol....Yes........treat yourself to some yoghurts..you deserve it.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Me to hun...love eggs...but go through phases where I eat them all the time..then sicken myself with them...lol....Yes........treat yourself to some yoghurts..you deserve it.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



if I brave tesco again tomorrow I might buy some , I only really like low fat ones anyway.. Hmm how many Carbs in a yoghurt I wonder ? I'll check it out I think . Eggs , soft boiled for 4 mins perfect


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> if I brave tesco again tomorrow I might buy some , I only really like low fat ones anyway.. Hmm how many Carbs in a yoghurt I wonder ? I'll check it out I think . Eggs , soft boiled for 4 mins perfect



Gotta have soldiers with mine hun...mmmmm....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Gotta have soldiers with mine hun...mmmmm....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



When I was ill and hypo all the time I had bread and butter with a boiled egg mmmm lovely . other than that I dont eat bread at all and swerve any other Carbs , unless hypo of course .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> When I was ill and hypo all the time I had bread and butter with a boiled egg mmmm lovely . other than that I dont eat bread at all and swerve any other Carbs , unless hypo of course .



Sorry if this sounds a stupid question..but do you not miss certain carbs, or crave them??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Have to go for a while people , Grrr unwanted visitors  catch you later xxx
Heidi catch you tomorrow if your gone when I get back . ((((hugs))))


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Sorry if this sounds a stupid question..but do you not miss certain carbs, or crave them??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Erm no not really , I used to miss Granary toast as I used to have a slice before bed . And maybe Roast potatoes but nothing else actually. I do get the odd craving for chips though , only really if someone is talking about them then I want some .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Have to go for a while people , Grrr unwanted visitors  catch you later xxx
> Heidi catch you tomorrow if your gone when I get back . ((((hugs))))



Ok Hun...

Catch up tomorrow....((((((HUGS))))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> Sorry tash sometimes i dont have time to say bye lol, i get on when i can , luchtime usually . xx



Oh thats ok Steff was just wondering where you went


----------



## sasha1

Right all you gorgeous peeps in diabetes land...

Gonna go offline now....So goodnight, take care, stay safe, sending you all big ((((((HUGS)))))).

Catch you all 2morra

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Oh thats ok Steff was just wondering where you went



yes i always try and say bye when i can hehe 

you ok?


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Right all you gorgeous peeps in diabetes land...
> 
> Gonna go offline now....So goodnight, take care, stay safe, sending you all big ((((((HUGS)))))).
> 
> Catch you all 2morra
> 
> Heidi
> xx



nights heidi hun sleep well catch u 2moz xxx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Have to go for a while people , Grrr unwanted visitors  catch you later xxx
> Heidi catch you tomorrow if your gone when I get back . ((((hugs))))



catch you when your back AM XXX


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all


----------



## Steff

evening Sam how are you , did u hear back about the jewellery shop interview you went for ?


----------



## Steff

heeeelllooooooo all anybody about ? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> heeeelllooooooo all anybody about ? xx



Hellooooooo anyone there still ? Ive just logged on


----------



## angel30eyes

Heeeellllloooo AM


----------



## Steff

hey AM xx 

hello angel x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Heeeellllloooo AM



Hellooooo Allison  You ok today honey?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey AM xx
> 
> hello angel x



Helloooo Steff , you okies?


----------



## angel30eyes

So I am just back from Bingo without winning, oh well never mind, so how are my gf's tonight then?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Steff , you okies?



yeah im okies i got a egg on go im starving ffs x



alison all good here hows u , been agesssssssss hun


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> So I am just back from Bingo without winning, oh well never mind, so how are my gf's tonight then?



Really well thanks  work for me again tomorrow Grrr , this is becoming a bloody habit lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah im okies i got a egg on go im starving ffs



Mm Egg is always a good choice , I might have a snack if I stay nice and Low later


----------



## Steff

right i gtg now laters all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right i gtg now laters all xx



Byeeeee


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, whats been going down ce soir?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew, whats been going down ce soir?



Hellooooo Ross ...Ermm I dont know Ive only just logged on .. bloody visitors


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> evening Sam how are you , did u hear back about the jewellery shop interview you went for ?



hey steff

nope no word. 

But I do have an interview at maccys on monday after a lot of badgering haha. They make you do 15 minutes behind the counter followed by a proper interview - my chance to shine, good customer service as I've done it alll before. All I have to do though is convince them that 'no, I'm not going to bugger off soon as I find a job in archaeology, i love burgers way too much...'

ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hey steff
> 
> nope no word.
> 
> But I do have an interview at maccys on monday after a lot of badgering haha. They make you do 15 minutes behind the counter followed by a proper interview - my chance to shine, good customer service as I've done it alll before. All I have to do though is convince them that 'no, I'm not going to bugger off soon as I find a job in archaeology, i love burgers way too much...'
> 
> ha



Hey good luck with that Sam .. fingers crossed for you X, is it full time hours ? I know you said you needed that really. Hey good badgering skills lol  You all packed up and ready for the big move then honey?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Ross ...Ermm I dont know Ive only just logged on .. bloody visitors



Have they messed your house up!! No good I tell thee!!



salmonpuff said:


> hey steff
> 
> nope no word.
> 
> But I do have an interview at maccys on monday after a lot of badgering haha. They make you do 15 minutes behind the counter followed by a proper interview - my chance to shine, good customer service as I've done it alll before. All I have to do though is convince them that 'no, I'm not going to bugger off soon as I find a job in archaeology, i love burgers way too much...'
> 
> ha



Positive vibes Sam, you'll get something soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey good luck with that Sam .. fingers crossed for you X, is it full time hours ? I know you said you needed that really. Hey good badgering skills lol  You all packed up and ready for the big move then honey?



I really hope it will be full time hours. I keep telling the woman on the phone that its what I want, and I will be reiterating it at the interview. Because well, i kind of need it haha - rent, food and bills (including COUNCIL TAX! ) is expensive!!! If its not full time (which it WILL be cuz I will keep on badgering!) then I'll have to find a second job! But we shall see what happens.

Not even started packing yet haha. Most of our stuff is in storage in our friends 'dance studio' so all we have out is the basics of food, clothes, laptop, ps3 etc etc. It shouldn't take too long to get it all packed up  Did it all in a few hours last time!



> Positive vibes Sam, you'll get something soon.



Thanks! I'm hoping this'll be the one. It's not the best job in the day but at least it can be fun and at the end of the day its money in the bank!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> Not even started packing yet haha. Most of our stuff is in storage in our friends 'dance studio' so all we have out is the basics of food, clothes, laptop, ps3 etc etc. It shouldn't take too long to get it all packed up  Did it all in a few hours last time!



Basics - PS3!!!???


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew, whats been going down ce soir?



hiya evening rossi x


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> hey steff
> 
> nope no word.
> 
> But I do have an interview at maccys on monday after a lot of badgering haha. They make you do 15 minutes behind the counter followed by a proper interview - my chance to shine, good customer service as I've done it alll before. All I have to do though is convince them that 'no, I'm not going to bugger off soon as I find a job in archaeology, i love burgers way too much...'
> 
> ha



well good luck with it all sam ok xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Basics - PS3!!!???



Its the oh's...he loves his call of duty


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> Its the oh's...he loves his call of duty



Only joking, I guessed it was oh!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hiya evening rossi x



Evening Steff you gonna have the sun tomorrow, or just us down south?


----------



## Steff

sum 2morrow according to email i get every day , so shall see if it is right , today has been dull but no rain x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Only joking, I guessed it was oh!



hehe, thing is, i like it too  more of a resident evil girl myself. BOOM take that zombies!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> hehe, thing is, i like it too  more of a resident evil girl myself. BOOM take that zombies!



I've only ever got into the driving games, no tell a lie, only gran turismo on ps (no numbers note!!) okay and the gta games! Now with the wii, and a bit of sports and mario kart!!

It's good to escape for a few hours some days!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> sum 2morrow according to email i get every day , so shall see if it is right , today has been dull but no rain x



Hope it's sunny here again, but not too much as had a bit of a wobbly after lunch grrrr! low 3's!! Off up town again tomorrow, these at home holidays are great!


----------



## Steff

lololz are you off for long rossi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> I've only ever got into the driving games, no tell a lie, only gran turismo on ps (no numbers note!!) okay and the gta games! Now with the wii, and a bit of sports and mario kart!!
> 
> It's good to escape for a few hours some days!



oh blimey, the original playstation! I'm playing through Resident Evil 2 at the mo which is a playstation disk. The graphics are so blocky its unreal


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> lololz are you off for long rossi



Nah just the week, reality will be back soon!



salmonpuff said:


> oh blimey, the original playstation! I'm playing through Resident Evil 2 at the mo which is a playstation disk. The graphics are so blocky its unreal



Blocky but good! Not too realistic, so you know it's a game!!



I'm off peeps catch you later.


----------



## Steff

nights rossi 

sleep well x


----------



## Steff

have we all departed?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm still here...contemplating sleep...


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> i'm still here...contemplating sleep...



hellooooooooooooo well i got wrestling keeping me up till 30  past midnight x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> have we all departed?




Im still here mooching in the forums steff 


salmonpuff said:


> i'm still here...contemplating sleep...



Are you working tomorrow Sam?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hellooooooooooooo well i got wrestling keeping me up till 30  past midnight x



Oooo who you wrestling Steff?


----------



## Steff

unfortunetly danny dyer had a proir engagement so i got stuck with my teddy bear grr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Are you working tomorrow Sam?



nope, no more til sunday yay. And sunday is payday woooooo

oh wrestling?! Its been years sincei watched that. Saw capital carnage at the london arena back in 1996, that was cool!


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> nope, no more til sunday yay. And sunday is payday woooooo
> 
> oh wrestling?! Its been years sincei watched that. Saw capital carnage at the london arena back in 1996, that was cool!



ooo noo i olyl started watching in 03 so them names mean nowt lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> unfortunetly danny dyer had a proir engagement so i got stuck with my teddy bear grr



Danny Dyer? ewwww noooooo 


salmonpuff said:


> nope, no more til sunday yay. And sunday is payday woooooo



Lets all have a day out and come and beat the Dragon Boss up


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Danny Dyer? ewwww noooooo
> 
> 
> Lets all have a day out and come and beat the Dragon Boss up



no please cmon he great sum1 i think heidi thinks he a stud to haha

oops is that to aussie ? or a swear word


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09;4990

oops is that to aussie ? or a swear word[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Errrm I think its a swear word lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errrm I think its a swear word lol



ok erm i cleaned it up x

*chex for any mods"

hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ok erm i cleaned it up x
> 
> *chex for any mods"
> 
> hehehe



hehehehe Ermmm but look in my post !!! I quoted you lol !! I'll see if I can edit it


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe Ermmm but look in my post !!! I quoted you lol !! I'll see if I can edit it



sorry i was same at skewl always managed to get sum1 esle in trouble


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sorry i was same at skewl always managed to get sum1 esle in trouble



hehehehe its been edited out lol phew ...... we dodged Northerner on that one lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe its been edited out lol phew ...... we dodged Northerner on that one lol



good god id hate having a black mark next to my name in his book 

wheres katie hun she not been on she ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good god id hate having a black mark next to my name in his book
> 
> wheres katie hun she not been on she ok?



Hehehe i think ive got a whole page or more , I do like to keep him on his toes lol ( only joking Northerner ) 
Oh Twin has gone out for a meal tonight , she's soo lucky


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe i think ive got a whole page or more , I do like to keep him on his toes lol ( only joking Northerner )
> Oh Twin has gone out for a meal tonight , she's soo lucky



oooo lucky gal who she gone with 

hope she brought us a doggy bag home lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> oooo lucky gal who she gone with
> 
> hope she brought us a doggy bag home lol



I think its one of her friends birthdays and they are going to an italian restaurant ( i think )  She is going to be Carb dodging and having a chicken dish I think lol its all Carbs in italian . my best friend is italian and hes a Carbaholic lol


----------



## Steff

ooo wlel i hoipe she had good night italian mmm love it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooo wlel i hoipe she had good night italian mmm love it



I dont eat the food but I like the men lol ... dark hair and eyes Mmmm


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont eat the food but I like the men lol ... dark hair and eyes Mmmm



as long as they got 2 eyes im ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> as long as they got 2 eyes im ok



Pmsl@two eyes lol


----------



## Steff

right i gtg hun catch u 2moz ok xxx

nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right i gtg hun catch u 2moz ok xxx
> 
> nights



Night Steff, catch you tomorrow at some point , grr I have to do some work


----------



## insulinaddict09

I cant sleep again  Im sooo bored ive even done some ironing fgs


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hmm Im still awake and bored senseless  We need more Insomniacs to join the forum


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

AM u ok looked like another sleepless night hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx
> 
> AM u ok looked like another sleepless night hun xx



Hello Steff , yeah I went to bed about 5.30am ish I think Grrrr bloody Insomnia


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Steff , yeah I went to bed about 5.30am ish I think Grrrr bloody Insomnia



grrr hun well if i get any help in my thread i started you can use it , dnt forgoet to see about that melatonin or watever it is called wen u pick your script up xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> grrr hun well if i get any help in my thread i started you can use it , dnt forgoet to see about that melatonin or watever it is called wen u pick your script up xx



Yeah I'll ask when I go to collect my Script 

You ok today? slightly moody weather here today


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I'll ask when I go to collect my Script
> 
> You ok today? slightly moody weather here today



yes hun im fine thanks worked a solid hour and half without stop so im ready for my lunch now


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes hun im fine thanks worked a solid hour and half without stop so im ready for my lunch now



Hahaha yes Enjoy  Ive not had my Breakfast yet lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yes Enjoy  Ive not had my Breakfast yet lol



I grabbed an apple and bottle of water before i cam out i was in such a hurry this morning , stopping on here til a fter midnight aint good for me i can tell lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I grabbed an apple and bottle of water before i cam out i was in such a hurry this morning , stopping on here til a fter midnight aint good for me i can tell lol



Lol , yeah but you love the place and cant stay away !!  I get totally jacked off when I cant log on lol .. In case I miss something hehehe Im so nosey


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol , yeah but you love the place and cant stay away !!  I get totally jacked off when I cant log on lol .. In case I miss something hehehe Im so nosey




pmsl same here hun , right i gotta go i am now starved , catch you this afternoon hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl same here hun , right i gotta go i am now starved , catch you this afternoon hun xx



okies catch you later steff, hehehe im s'posed to be working now , skivving again


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello everyone

the oh has an interview with HMV on tuesday oooooo
and i feel kinda sick


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hello everyone
> 
> the oh has an interview with HMV on tuesday oooooo
> and i feel kinda sick



Hi Sam ..Ooo scary !! I hope it goes well and he gets it  

you ok today ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sam ..Ooo scary !! I hope it goes well and he gets it
> 
> you ok today ?



other than feeling really sick and having a day of 'oh i hate myself i'm so fat', yeah im ok

you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> other than feeling really sick and having a day of 'oh i hate myself i'm so fat', yeah im ok
> 
> you?



Sam !!! you are not fat !! you are only tiny fgs  Have you got a bug or is it just nerves about the move and job interviews etc? 
Im fine thanks .. supposed to be working but im skivving again on here lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sam !!! you are not fat !! you are only tiny fgs  Have you got a bug or is it just nerves about the move and job interviews etc?
> Im fine thanks .. supposed to be working but im skivving again on here lol



i dunno...could be everything. Checked bgs, 11.4...so who knows whats going on there.

*le sigh*

or it could be lack of caffeine...need....tea....

get back to work missy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> i dunno...could be everything. Checked bgs, 11.4...so who knows whats going on there.
> 
> *le sigh*
> 
> or it could be lack of caffeine...need....tea....
> 
> get back to work missy!



Hmm dont you correct if your over 10 ? Im a compulsive corrector atm 

Ewww Sam Tea!?  Nooo it has to be Coffee mmmm 

I realllllly cba doing any work today .. im tired I was awake till gone 5.30 this 

morning ... bloody Insomnia Grrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm dont you correct if your over 10 ? Im a compulsive corrector atm
> 
> Ewww Sam Tea!?  Nooo it has to be Coffee mmmm
> 
> I realllllly cba doing any work today .. im tired I was awake till gone 5.30 this
> 
> morning ... bloody Insomnia Grrrr



I have indeed corrected. In my mind, its better to be low than high. I hate being high, it makes me want to bawl my eyes out. I correct for anything at the moment, just because i want my hba1c to be good.

I love tea. I barely drink coffee, it gives me a headache. But i love the smell. Oh, I want coffee now........

time to play with my accu check software - stupid thing won't read via its infra red atm so i have to put it all in manually...grrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> I have indeed corrected. In my mind, its better to be low than high. I hate being high, it makes me want to bawl my eyes out. I correct for anything at the moment, just because i want my hba1c to be good.
> 
> I love tea. I barely drink coffee, it gives me a headache. But i love the smell. Oh, I want coffee now........
> 
> time to play with my accu check software - stupid thing won't read via its infra red atm so i have to put it all in manually...grrrr



Grrr Ive got to have mine re done next week , some mess up in the lab when the last one was done or something . Im hoping it will be lower this time as my levels have been alot better lately . 
Good luck playing with your software !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone In Diabetes Land , All Ok I Hope ?  Im In The 5's Woooooooo No Hypos Today So Far !!! Yay


----------



## Steff

hya all xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya all xxxx



Helloooo how was lunch ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo how was lunch ?



went down really well ty


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> went down really well ty



I bet it was delicious  ( jealous face )


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I bet it was delicious  ( jealous face )



twas took the rest home for my lad x

you been ok ?


----------



## Steff

good afternoon heidi 

at last we dnt miss each other ahah xxxxxx how are you ?


----------



## sasha1

Hi peeps...

Hows everyone doing today??....chuffing lashing it down here.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> twas took the rest home for my lad x
> 
> you been ok ?



yeah ive been great , did some work , skived for a while , just done some more lol 


sasha1 said:


> Hi peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??....chuffing lashing it down here.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hello heidi you and nath okies ? moody weather but dry here so far lol


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??....chuffing lashing it down here.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



fine thanks heidi same here hun since about 2 o clock


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah ive been great , did some work , skived for a while , just done some more lol
> 
> 
> nice one lol i skived til 20 past 12 then got cracking x.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ive been great , did some work , skived for a while , just done some more lol
> 
> 
> nice one lol i skived til 20 past 12 then got cracking x.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill do some more during the night when im not sleeping though so I can skive on here for a while lol hehehe
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill do some more during the night when im not sleeping though so I can skive on here for a while lol hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol im tired today but he has gone to bed and theres no way im guna wake that t**t up
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah ive been great , did some work , skived for a while , just done some more lol
> 
> 
> hello heidi you and nath okies ? moody weather but dry here so far lol



Hi Hun...

Aye we both ok ta...How you doing??...think the weather is gonna stay dry down your neck of the woods....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> fine thanks heidi same here hun since about 2 o clock



Hi Hun..

Forecast for us up North is not looking good at the mo..........I'm sprouting flippers and webbed feet already...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

i got hyper coming on 

catch u latersd ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lolol im tired today but he has gone to bed and theres no way im guna wake that t**t up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe is he being a d*** then lol , bloody men grr
> 
> 
> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hun...
> 
> Aye we both ok ta...How you doing??...think the weather is gonna stay dry down your neck of the woods....
> 
> Heidi
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Im great thanks honey  Im too busy to appreciate it if it is lol bloody work grrr
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

god im back i had half a jam donut finger earlier hmm must of been culprit


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hmmm, running low. Must be the heat. Woo!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i got hyper coming on
> 
> catch u latersd ok



OOps sorry steff ive missed this post 


steff09 said:


> god im back i had half a jam donut finger earlier hmm must of been culprit



you ok now honey ? mmm doughnuts


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOps sorry steff ive missed this post
> 
> 
> you ok now honey ? mmm doughnuts



yesssssss came on like lightning fast but could fell it coming on , first one i had while on own as well


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm, running low. Must be the heat. Woo!



I was like that yesterday .. 2 hypos grrr , you ok Sam?


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm, running low. Must be the heat. Woo!



hmm i just had hyper so cant be weather tis my silly big eyes and my vice of donut


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yesssssss came on like lightning fast but could fell it coming on , first one i had while on own as well



Arghh scary  I dont really feel hypers cos I was so high for years , I just feel lows


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Arghh scary  I dont really feel hypers cos I was so high for years , I just feel lows



nevermind dealt with it was 18 now 13 , did heidi go quickly or sumit


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was like that yesterday .. 2 hypos grrr , you ok Sam?



yep, just checked and up to 4.7 so thats good. Its gunna be one of those days where im just low all day methinks

Just been to pick up my prescription. I ordered 8 boxesof test strips due to the move, they have only given me 3 - and a ticket to pick up 1 more box. I am not best pleased.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nevermind dealt with it was 18 now 13 , did heidi go quickly or sumit



Yes .. I think maybe her pc is playing up again


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> yep, just checked and up to 4.7 so thats good. Its gunna be one of those days where im just low all day methinks
> 
> Just been to pick up my prescription. I ordered 8 boxesof test strips due to the move, they have only given me 3 - and a ticket to pick up 1 more box. I am not best pleased.



Grrr Bloody doctors , why cant they get it right ffs 

you still feeling sick ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr Bloody doctors , why cant they get it right ffs
> 
> you still feeling sick ?



 I will be arguing with them on tuesday when I go up. I specifically ordered 8 boxes to see me through for at least a month but NO! grrr

Erm, nope. Sickness has been taken over by a rather large heat induced headache.


----------



## Steff

right im off trakkie hunting on littlewoods  shall be bk later xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> I will be arguing with them on tuesday when I go up. I specifically ordered 8 boxes to see me through for at least a month but NO! grrr
> 
> Erm, nope. Sickness has been taken over by a rather large heat induced headache.



Grr I hate headaches , I get migraines and they drive me crazy . 


steff09 said:


> right im off trakkie hunting on littlewoods  shall be bk later xx



ok steff catch you later byee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

plug plug, new blog post everyone


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> plug plug, new blog post everyone



Hehehe okies Sam


----------



## Steff

waste of time all that was 

whats for tea tonight AM , fancy cooking for 2


----------



## Steff

*knock * *knock*

some one let me in plzzzzzzzz

*can you tell im boredddddddddd*


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> waste of time all that was
> 
> whats for tea tonight AM , fancy cooking for 2



Argghh Ive got no idea what ive having ...  i cba cooking anything 


steff09 said:


> *knock * *knock*
> 
> some one let me in plzzzzzzzz
> 
> *can you tell im boredddddddddd*



hellooooooo .... whos there ??


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Argghh Ive got no idea what ive having ...  i cba cooking anything
> 
> 
> hellooooooo .... whos there ??



MEEEEEEEEEE

now i gtg tho tea time is here im making my own pizza done in once so far arghh hope ill be ok , nevermind i feel the need for cheeseeeee xxx later hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> MEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> now i gtg tho tea time is here im making my own pizza done in once so far arghh hope ill be ok , nevermind i feel the need for cheeseeeee xxx later hun xx



hahaha okies honey .... enjoy , catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Steff , loving the avy lol


----------



## sasha1

HiELLLLOOOOOO......Peeps...

Hows everyone doing.....I'm back....for as long as the connection holds for....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> HiELLLLOOOOOO......Peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing.....I'm back....for as long as the connection holds for....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Helloooooooo Heidi , internet playing games again?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooo Heidi , internet playing games again?




MMMMMMMM....the chuffing thing....gonna have to be traded in....its doing my head in....

Hey have you heard that new marilyn manson / lady gaga track ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMMMMMM....the chuffing thing....gonna have to be traded in....its doing my head in....
> 
> Hey have you heard that new marilyn manson / lady gaga track ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Nooo I havent , I dont really like lady gaga tbh , is it any good ?


----------



## Freddie99

Bloody bloody pasta. I hate the bloody spike that it causes yet it's so nice to eat  Not to pleased about that as you can all probably see, and I forgot to count the carbs in my sodding beer.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nooo I havent , I dont really like lady gaga tbh , is it any good ?




Hi Hun...

Just on the phone then..mi mate back from her sisters in cambridge....St Ives was where she was at..

Form what I heard the tune was'nt to bad..could'nt tell you what it was called to something with Love in it I think

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Bloody bloody pasta. I hate the bloody spike that it causes yet it's so nice to eat  Not to pleased about that as you can all probably see, and I forgot to count the carbs in my sodding beer.



Ooops sorry babe  those bloody carbs eh ? sneaky little bas**** s  

correction time then


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Just on the phone then..mi mate back from her sisters in cambridge....St Ives was where she was at..
> 
> Form what I heard the tune was'nt to bad..could'nt tell you what it was called to something with Love in it I think
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah Yeah I know St Ives lol , never been there tho lol 

I'll have a look on youtube then honey , im on there now


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah Yeah I know St Ives lol , never been there tho lol
> 
> I'll have a look on youtube then honey , im on there now



Where's everyone at tonight??.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Steff , loving the avy lol



cheers hun xx hahaah


----------



## Steff

well had my pizza but cudnt finish it 


anyways peeps i dont think i will be about 2night if i am will be after 11 x x x mwah


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Where's everyone at tonight??.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I dont know its dead until about 9.30 10pm I think now 

Hey hows Nath , all ready for school ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont know its dead until about 9.30 10pm I think now
> 
> Hey hows Nath , all ready for school ?



He trying to forget its happening in a little under 3 weeks.....lol...Still got ome stuff to get though for going back....3 chuffing pairs of footwear to start off with....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> well had my pizza but cudnt finish it
> 
> 
> anyways peeps i dont think i will be about 2night if i am will be after 11 x x x mwah



Hi Steff...

Will catch up with you 2morra if dont chat later...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tasha43x

Heyyy everyone, feeling rubbish just found out HbA1c is 11.8  whoops, consultant tells me i have one month to sort it?!


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Bloody bloody pasta. I hate the bloody spike that it causes yet it's so nice to eat Not to pleased about that as you can all probably see, and I forgot to count the carbs in my sodding beer.



Hi Tom..

How you doing now??...Nathan had the same problem with the spike..and like you enjoys his spag bol......havent got to the beer stage yet though...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well had my pizza but cudnt finish it
> 
> 
> anyways peeps i dont think i will be about 2night if i am will be after 11 x x x mwah



okies steff , might catch you later , if not see you tomorrow 


sasha1 said:


> He trying to forget its happening in a little under 3 weeks.....lol...Still got ome stuff to get though for going back....3 chuffing pairs of footwear to start off with....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



god its hard work getting everything sorted , i dont know how you do it .


Tasha43x said:


> Heyyy everyone, feeling rubbish just found out HbA1c is 11.8  whoops, consultant tells me i have one month to sort it?!



Ah sorry about that Tasha , start a fresh from today now though and take one day at a time . mine was 17+ lol


----------



## Northerner

Tasha43x said:


> Heyyy everyone, feeling rubbish just found out HbA1c is 11.8  whoops, consultant tells me i have one month to sort it?!



Hi Tasha, sorry to hear this - that matches mine when I was diagnosed! Did the consultant give you any useful advice about how you could reduce it, or was it just a telling off?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMMMMMM....the chuffing thing....gonna have to be traded in....its doing my head in....
> 
> Hey have you heard that new marilyn manson / lady gaga track ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi Heidi , yeah Ive found it on youtube , its called Lovegame 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSBdY4iejLk

Hmm I hate it lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Heidi , yeah Ive found it on youtube , its called Lovegame
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSBdY4iejLk
> 
> Hmm I hate it lol




Hehehhehehee....didnt think it would be your type of tune...tooooo dancey.....lol....

Nathan likes his Avenged cd........the others should be here 2morra or monday

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehhehehee....didnt think it would be your type of tune...tooooo dancey.....lol....
> 
> Nathan likes his Avenged cd.......the others should be here 2morra or monday
> 
> Heidi
> xx



HahahahaI do like the odd dancey tune shhhh dont tell anyone lol  
yeah i knew he'd like them lol , good music choices you made  

heres a dance song I like ... I only like the Swedish version really lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYQUsp-jxDQ


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom..
> 
> How you doing now??...Nathan had the same problem with the spike..and like you enjoys his spag bol......havent got to the beer stage yet though...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah beer, quite the devil! I just wish that pasta wouldn't mean a series of corrections.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Anyone coming out to play ?? Im soooooo bored 

Im having a crazy p*** the neighbours off with LOUD music time hehehehehehhehehe


----------



## Tasha43x

Northerner said:


> Hi Tasha, sorry to hear this - that matches mine when I was diagnosed! Did the consultant give you any useful advice about how you could reduce it, or was it just a telling off?




No he just told me off  he's mean, i dont like him


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all

i feel sick again...stupid pasta bake...


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, how we doing??? Me is drunk, hope you all goood


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> evening all
> 
> i feel sick again...stupid pasta bake...




aww poor you  evil carbs lol . I hope you feel better soon Sam 


rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, how we doing??? Me is drunk, hope you all goood



Helloooo Ross  Are you ever sober lol ? hehehe   I'm going out tomorrow to get hammered lol woooooo bring on the Smirnoff


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> aww poor you  evil carbs lol . I hope you feel better soon Sam
> 
> 
> Helloooo Ross  Are you ever sober lol ? hehehe   I'm going out tomorrow to get hammered lol woooooo bring on the Smirnoff



Hehehe glad you're good enough to get hammered!! Watching Louis Theoroux on the Cristal Meths one!!!  you good girl??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hehehe glad you're good enough to get hammered!! Watching Louis Theoroux on the Cristal Meths one!!!  you good girl??



Yeah im great.. back on form now lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im great.. back on form now lol



Back on form wooo hooo!!!! 

Whats Katie up too? Is she about? Not in Ais yet I hope???

Glad all is well up NW! You ever gonna head South!!!!????


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Back on form wooo hooo!!!!
> 
> Whats Katie up too? Is she about? Not in Ais yet I hope???
> 
> Glad all is well up NW! You ever gonna head South!!!!????



Haha Twin is online now in the forums lol ... I just saw her 

Hehehe yes I am , I was delayed by being sick and now Ive got friends 

coming to stay , then Im travelling down to look at houses and have some 

funnnnn and meet up with a few people


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha Twin is online now in the forums lol ... I just saw her
> 
> Hehehe yes I am , I was delayed by being sick and now Ive got friends
> 
> coming to stay , then Im travelling down to look at houses and have some
> 
> funnnnn and meet up with a few people



Hello twin! Can I call you Katie??

hope your friends don't mess your tidy house up too much!!

Good luck in finding a hoose doon sooth you might find a bargain!! 

Watching that crystal meths prog! Interestin!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hello twin! Can I call you Katie??
> 
> hope your friends don't mess your tidy house up too much!!
> 
> Good luck in finding a hoose doon sooth you might find a bargain!!
> 
> Watching that crystal meths prog! Interestin!!



Noooo dont even joke about my nice tidy house getting messy 

My worse nightmare lol. Ive not switched my TV on for weeeeeeks lol , I just 

dont really watch TV , Im always on my laptop or have music on or both!! 

Hmm yes but my brother loves me so Im hoping for a cash donation lol hehehe


----------



## katie

Hello everyone!



rossi_mac said:


> Back on form wooo hooo!!!!
> 
> Whats Katie up too? Is she about? Not in Ais yet I hope???
> 
> Glad all is well up NW! You ever gonna head South!!!!????



Not quite yet 



rossi_mac said:


> Hello twin! Can I call you Katie??



Rossi im confused...



insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha Twin is online now in the forums lol ... I just saw her
> 
> Hehehe yes I am , I was delayed by being sick and now Ive got friends
> 
> coming to stay , then Im travelling down to look at houses and have some
> 
> funnnnn and meet up with a few people



Hey, yep i'm lurking.  I just woke up!  Fell asleep during Big brother and now ive woken up and feel awful lol.  I was sooo tired due to lack of sleep and drunkeness last night!

How is everyone?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie;50
Hey said:
			
		

> Im out tomorrow night so I will be like death on Sunday lol  , oh and Im going to a buffet tomorrow daytime at my friends house ,  I dont know what the hell I'll be able to eat ffs , and they are muslim so no sausages on sticks for me , I'll starve !!
> How was the meal Twin , did you have Chicken in the end or cheat lol?


----------



## rossi_mac

Sorry Katie, I'm a bit drunk!?!! 

Forgive me for I have drunk. Is BB still on I'd forgotten about  that!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im out tomorrow night so I will be like death on Sunday lol  , oh and Im going to a buffet tomorrow daytime at my friends house ,  I dont know what the hell I'll be able to eat ffs , and they are muslim so no sausages on sticks for me , I'll starve !!
> How was the meal Twin , did you have Chicken in the end or cheat lol?



I came across a tree called the indian blue sausage tree!!! wtf???

Hope you  don't starve AM.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im out tomorrow night so I will be like death on Sunday lol  , oh and Im going to a buffet tomorrow daytime at my friends house ,  I dont know what the hell I'll be able to eat ffs , and they are muslim so no sausages on sticks for me , I'll starve !!
> How was the meal Twin , did you have Chicken in the end or cheat lol?



hahahaha no sausages on a stick 

I'm going out tomorrow night too, urgh, i'll barely have recovered from yesterday 

Well... It's quite a funny story... I was good and had the chicken woo! BUT THEN I got very drunk and decided to get food on the way home.  I woke up in the morning and was like s**t, I had a massive baguette last night haha   It was the kind of thing I wouldnt even touch if I was sober, some dodgy chicken baguette from a dodgy looking takeaway lol.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry Katie, I'm a bit drunk!?!!
> 
> Forgive me for I have drunk. Is BB still on I'd forgotten about  that!



haha no worries, ive been there 

it's finished, I missed most of it   I think halfwitt went!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I came across a tree called the indian blue sausage tree!!! wtf???
> 
> Hope you  don't starve AM.



hehehe yes so do I Ross !! I'll have to eat when I get home and then get ready to go on the lash wooooo its been agesss 


katie said:


> hahahaha no sausages on a stick
> 
> I'm going out tomorrow night too, urgh, i'll barely have recovered from yesterday
> 
> Well... It's quite a funny story... I was good and had the chicken woo! BUT THEN I got very drunk and decided to get food on the way home.  I woke up in the morning and was like s**t, I had a massive baguette last night haha   It was the kind of thing I wouldnt even touch if I was sober, some dodgy chicken baguette from a dodgy looking takeaway lol.




Oooo dodgy food while drunk Twin ... hehe it just tastes soo bloody good after a few drinks though , especially a Kebab Mmmm I wouldnt eat one sober tho , hmm i had one the other week when hypo tho lol and it was epic lol heheh


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha no worries, ive been there
> 
> it's finished, I missed most of it   I think halfwitt went!



Halfwit = Twit full time!

I forget what day it is, been a funny week!!

you watched louis crystal meths city?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha no worries, ive been there
> 
> it's finished, I missed most of it   I think halfwitt went!



Errm Ive not watched any of it , I stopped watching years ago tbh , its all 

weirdos who will do anything for fame and money


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errm Ive not watched any of it , I stopped watching years ago tbh , its all
> 
> weirdos who will do anything for fame and money



Your right there girl!! I watched them go in this year but nowt else!!

Well if it's been ages since the lash, you take care girl!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errm Ive not watched any of it , I stopped watching years ago tbh , its all
> 
> weirdos who will do anything for fame and money



I know lol, I still love watching it though.  It does make you realise what horrible shallow people there are in the world too 



rossi_mac said:


> Halfwit = Twit full time!
> 
> I forget what day it is, been a funny week!!
> 
> you watched louis crystal meths city?



haha yeah he was such a nob!  Wish marcus could have gone too though lol.  Yeah I saw most of that programme, it was really sad - looks like an evil drug!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Oooo dodgy food while drunk Twin ... hehe it just tastes soo bloody good after a few drinks though , especially a Kebab Mmmm I wouldnt eat one sober tho , hmm i had one the other week when hypo tho lol and it was epic lol heheh



I know, why does it look so good when drunk?!


----------



## rossi_mac

Keeeeeeeebbbaaaaaaabbbbsssss
always lookie goodie sober or not!


----------



## insulinaddict09

The evils of alcohol Twin .. so many things look nicer while totally off your head   food is the worst though , it tastes so good when your drunk its just when you sober up and realise youve eaten cat kebab or some  vaguely edible crap lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Keeeeeeeebbbaaaaaaabbbbsssss
> always lookie goodie sober or not!



Hmm but what meat is that exactly ?? its not bloody lamb even though they say it is !! is it even meat ffs? doubtful  or its someones pet lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm but what meat is that exactly ?? its not bloody lamb even though they say it is !! is it even meat ffs? doubtful  or its someones pet lol



I used to know the guy in the kebabie near home, Charlie was his name, meat would be the best description!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right you two I'm going to my bed  I know wtf is going on !! 

catch you both soon. Twin have a great night out tomorrow !! Ross be good !!  Night xxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right you two I'm going to my bed  I know wtf is going on !!
> 
> catch you both soon. Twin have a great night out tomorrow !! Ross be good !!  Night xxxxx



Night AM , but I hope you do sleep! You haven't been too good lately!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> The evils of alcohol Twin .. so many things look nicer while totally off your head   food is the worst though , it tastes so good when your drunk its just when you sober up and realise youve eaten cat kebab or some  vaguely edible crap lol



hahaha so true, everything looks good 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Right you two I'm going to my bed  I know wtf is going on !!
> 
> catch you both soon. Twin have a great night out tomorrow !! Ross be good !!  Night xxxxx



Night night twin!  Thank, I hope you have a great night too  Hope you manage to get lots of sleep tonight too xxx


----------



## katie

Goodnight drunken Rossi! xx


----------



## rossi_mac

night Katie! Still watching Louis!! & meths! You got any???


----------



## Tezzz

Back from a night out. We went to see a play in London.

BG is 8.6 two hours after a blow out Italian meal of Pizza (proper type) and sorbet for desert.... 

Burnt most of it off walking instead of getting the tube....

Goodnight...


----------



## katie

Wow well done Tez 



rossi_mac said:


> night Katie! Still watching Louis!! & meths! You got any???



Have I got meth?!?! NO! very bad rossi!  (can hook you up with some other stuff though...)

oops i'm still up!  Goodnight again  x


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> hello everyone
> 
> the oh has an interview with HMV on tuesday oooooo
> and i feel kinda sick



abit late ut hope it goes well with the job interview x


----------



## Steff

mornin AM hope u hav gd afternoon at buffet and a good evening 2night hun xxxx


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning peeps...

Hows everyone doing so far this morning??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> mornin AM hope u hav gd afternoon at buffet and a good evening 2night hun xxxx



Hellooo Steff, it was quiet without you lastnight !!! 


sasha1 said:


> Good Morning peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing so far this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Morning Heidi , hope you and Nath are both well today


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Back from a night out. We went to see a play in London.
> 
> BG is 8.6 two hours after a blow out Italian meal of Pizza (proper type) and sorbet for desert....
> 
> Burnt most of it off walking instead of getting the tube....
> 
> Goodnight...



Hellooo Tez , Hope you are well today , sounds like you had a good time lastnight !!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Steff, it was quiet without you lastnight !!!
> 
> 
> Morning Heidi , hope you and Nath are both well today




Hi Hun..

Yeah we both ok...just trying to get Nath up at the mo.....

How you doing??....Hope you have a nice buffet and good night out tonight...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun..
> 
> Yeah we both ok...just trying to get Nath up at the mo.....
> 
> How you doing??....Hope you have a nice buffet and good night out tonight...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Helloooo , glad to hear you are both well today , awww leave him in bed ! its saturday !! Hmm Im really tired today so Im not really looking forward to going out today ... Im sooo lazy lol Any of Naths tunes arrived yet?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo , glad to hear you are both well today , awww leave him in bed ! its saturday !! Hmm Im really tired today so Im not really looking forward to going out today ... Im sooo lazy lol Any of Naths tunes arrived yet?



Hehehehehe...you'll have a great time once the tiredness wears off....
No post yet..his anvenged album came yesterday..he was well chuffed...Going on tunes have you heard of The Chemists...heard a track by them this morning...thought you might like it..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...you'll have a great time once the tiredness wears off....
> No post yet..his anvenged album came yesterday..he was well chuffed...Going on tunes have you heard of The Chemists...heard a track by them this morning...thought you might like it..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm The Chemists ? no Ive not heard of them I dont think  I'll search them now and let you know what I think


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm The Chemists ? no Ive not heard of them I dont think  I'll search them now and let you know what I think




Right hun....will catch up with you later..if I catch you before you go out...have a great time...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right hun....will catch up with you later..if I catch you before you go out...have a great time...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi Heidi , yeah Ive found them .. Yeah I quite like them  Hear our song is good lol  Catch you later honey xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I feel shattered. Got home very late after the play in London last night.

BG 5.8. Made some *strong* real coffee and trying to put my brain into gear. Now That's What I Call Music 10 from 1987 is on the record player.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I feel shattered. Got home very late after the play in London last night.
> 
> BG 5.8. Made some *strong* real coffee and trying to put my brain into gear. Now That's What I Call Music 10 from 1987 is on the record player.



Hellooo Tez , Im tired too today *yawn* I saw you were on here in the early hours lol  wow what songs are on that ?


----------



## Steff

gd morning aww AM ty always quiet wen im not about hahah

morning heidi and tez xxx im away t work now laters all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> gd morning aww AM ty always quiet wen im not about hahah
> 
> morning heidi and tez xxx im away t work now laters all xx



Okies , have a good day !! grrr work for me too for a couple of hours now


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies , have a good day !! grrr work for me too for a couple of hours now



will u nt b around at all 2night AM?/ xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> will u nt b around at all 2night AM?/ xx



Yeah I'll be about before I go on the lash  Im sooo tired I cant really be bothered going  Im at a Buffet this afternoon too so after a few daytime drinks I'll be hammered lol hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, the weekends here!!

Tez, you didn't pop into the Chandos did you?? I was there for a good few hours sampling some fine lager! Hope you enjoyed the play!


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Tez , Im tired too today *yawn* I saw you were on here in the early hours lol  wow what songs are on that ?



This is what Wikipedia says about it...* http://tinyurl.com/qgumw5
*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

MORNING!!!!!!!!!1 

very pleased this morning, bg of 4.6


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, the weekends here!!
> 
> Tez, you didn't pop into the Chandos did you?? I was there for a good few hours sampling some fine lager! Hope you enjoyed the play!



Nope I was in the King's Head theatre then Strada and then we walked from Angel to Victoria to burn off all the carbs in the Pizza which was divine, real pukka Italian stuff.. And the Sorbet.. Hmmm.... Food of the gods if it were ever invented. 
I was impressed with the BG... it was 8.6 two hours after the meal and walkies to the train. 



salmonpuff said:


> MORNING!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> very pleased this morning, bg of 4.6



Well done! Mine was 5.8.

*Fade to Grey *by Visage is on the Jukebox to be followed by *Living On The Ceiling* by Blancmange and *Fat Bottomed Girls *by Queen....


----------



## rossi_mac

Well done Salmon, I'm nervous when in 4's but it's good, haven't tested mine for a while, staying high as the booze is still present!

Hmm I lov sorbet too, delicious!

It's nice to walk through town after a play London can seem really nice!

I liked your post about Now 10!! I used to have them all on cassette (well first 50), but as you know they don't store well and Vinyl's better!! 

Of for a walk ourselves now, see yous


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> I liked your post about Now 10!! I used to have them all on cassette (well first 50)



I have all 73


----------



## rossi_mac

how many on vinyl? Surely not all of them I thought they stopped vinyl a few years ago now?


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> how many on vinyl? Surely not all of them I thought they stopped vinyl a few years ago now?



I have Nows 1 to 35 on vinyl and 10 - 73 on CD.

I bought the 10-35 CDs cheap as part of a job lot in a charity shop years ago.

I prefer the vinyl versions.


----------



## Steff

afternoon all on my break crab salad for 2day


well done same good numbers there xx

hi rossi you hungover?? hi tez hows u xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just checked...gone up to 11.0  always happens after breakfast...cant seem to get that bit right...grrrr


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> afternoon all on my break crab salad for 2day
> 
> 
> well done same good numbers there xx
> 
> hi rossi you hungover?? hi tez hows u xxx



I'm OK Steff. You've gone blonde. 



salmonpuff said:


> just checked...gone up to 11.0  always happens after breakfast...cant seem to get that bit right...grrrr



You'd better get some exercise!

Right gang, I'm off to my sisters place. Will probably take my niece for an adventure. (Bus ride to you grown ups) Gets her out of the house into fresh air.

See ya all later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> This is what Wikipedia says about it...* http://tinyurl.com/qgumw5
> *



Thanks for that Tez  There are a few good classic tunes there  

Have a good day at your sisters


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just found a tribute to my cousin Joe, who died out in Helmand last year. From the festival of remembrance 2008. Just sat here and bawled my eyes out.

Missed call from the landlords office, worried that the referances dont check out or something. Can't get through to them now. But surely if it was so important they'd have phoned back?


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> I just found a tribute to my cousin Joe, who died out in Helmand last year. From the festival of remembrance 2008. Just sat here and bawled my eyes out
> Missed call from the landlords office, worried that the referances dont check out or something. Can't get through to them now. But surely if it was so important they'd have phoned back?



Try not to panic for nothing !! Its probably to confirm when you are moving in or something . You still feeling sick or has that cleared up now ?


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> I just found a tribute to my cousin Joe, who died out in Helmand last year. From the festival of remembrance 2008. Just sat here and bawled my eyes out.



Respect to all of our armed forces, I hope you're proud of Joe, Sam. And best wishes to your family.


No hangover Steff! Just having a slow day! Watching the London Triathlon! Haven't had TV on for over a week!! Brilliant, think of all the electricity we've saved!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Respect to all of our armed forces, I hope you're proud of Joe, Sam. And best wishes to your family.
> 
> .



I'm more than proud of him. He was so brave, to volunteer to go out there before he went to sandhurst. I miss him more than words can say, and I'll never ever forget him.

I shouldn't have watched the video though...I cant stop crying


----------



## Steff

evening everyone 

i wish lol tez at blonde x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening everyone
> 
> i wish lol tez at blonde x



Helloooooooo  I'm back from my Buffet slightly drunk  Everyone ok?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooo  I'm back from my Buffet slightly drunk  Everyone ok?



sounds as a pound here, got the pork roasting and i get a whole days peace 2moz so yippeeeeeee lol x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all



insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooo  I'm back from my Buffet slightly drunk  Everyone ok?



Tut tut, I dunno some people

Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Steff

all fine thanks rossi x you/;?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sounds as a pound here, got the pork roasting and i get a whole days peace 2moz so yippeeeeeee lol x



MM Roast Pork sounds sooo nice  What time shall I come round ? Im starving !! Bloody Buffet ,it was all sandwiches and f*** all else , I just had the Alcohol lol and some Cheese 


rossi_mac said:


> Evening all
> 
> 
> 
> Tut tut, I dunno some people
> 
> Hope you had a good time.



Hellooo Ross , hehe Yeah it was good , well the drinking part was . you sobered up from lastnight yet? 
Grrr Im supposed to be getting ready to go in to town on the lash , cba really lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> MM Roast Pork sounds sooo nice  What time shall I come round ? Im starving !! Bloody Buffet ,it was all sandwiches and f*** all else , I just had the Alcohol lol and some Cheese
> 
> 
> lmao make it about 6 hun you can calve


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> all fine thanks rossi x you/;?





insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Ross , hehe Yeah it was good , well the drinking part was . you sobered up from lastnight yet?
> Grrr Im supposed to be getting ready to go in to town on the lash , cba really lol



God I was pissed last night I think it was the 2 doubles I necked on the way out the pub!?! All good now ta.

Had a nice lazy day was gonna go up to Hyde Park,  but the triathlon was on so would be well busy so sat down and watched it, and TV been on ever since, sport saturday!!

Go on go out, it'll be worth it!?

Any work this weekend steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM Roast Pork sounds sooo nice  What time shall I come round ? Im starving !! Bloody Buffet ,it was all sandwiches and f*** all else , I just had the Alcohol lol and some Cheese
> 
> 
> lmao make it about 6 hun you can calve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okies , no roasties for me though just Pork and Veggies
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> God I was pissed last night I think it was the 2 doubles I necked on the way out the pub!?! All good now ta.
> 
> Had a nice lazy day was gonna go up to Hyde Park,  but the triathlon was on so would be well busy so sat down and watched it, and TV been on ever since, sport saturday!!
> 
> Go on go out, it'll be worth it!?
> 
> Any work this weekend steff?



yes rossi today and 2moz then off mon n tues as usual


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okies , no roasties for me though just Pork and Veggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha no bother no roasties for me neither i have all the vedge they have the potatoes x
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

right gtg now 

catch ous later have gd night AM if you go hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha no bother no roasties for me neither i have all the vedge they have the potatoes x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe ok then I'll fight you for the veggies lol
> 
> 
> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right gtg now
> 
> catch ous later have gd night AM if you go hun xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks honey , if I go I'll catch up with you 2 moz .Night xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe ok then I'll fight you for the veggies lol
> 
> 
> Thanks honey , if I go I'll catch up with you 2 moz .Night xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okies hun xx mwah
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps..

Hows everyones day been??...Hope you all ok..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

evening heidi hun you ok? x

fine here ty i got pc for abit while the footy is on lol


----------



## Steff

P.S i totally dig that signature you got there Heidi hahahha


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> P.S i totally dig that signature you got there Heidi hahahha




Hahahahaha....Thats what I say to Nath..bless him..he tries hard to get a word in....lol..

How you doing..hope you ok....I've just been snowed under with trying to sort this appeal stuff out...got to go through pages of legal stuff....and trying to pepare all the additional paperwork that needs sending before the hearing date...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahaha....Thats what I say to Nath..bless him..he tries hard to get a word in....lol..
> 
> How you doing..hope you ok....I've just been snowed under with trying to sort this appeal stuff out...got to go through pages of legal stuff....and trying to pepare all the additional paperwork that needs sending before the hearing date...
> 
> Heidi
> xx




yes hun im fine thanks , jus been watching newcastle they won yayayay,
aww yes i bet it is taking up alot of time hun m but best to have the knowledge or as much as poss x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes hun im fine thanks , jus been watching newcastle they won yayayay,
> aww yes i bet it is taking up alot of time hun m but best to have the knowledge or as much as poss x




Hehehehe...As I always say to Nath....Knowledge is power...

Hey......Nice one you winning today...Brilliant...you'll be back up for next season....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe...As I always say to Nath....Knowledge is power...
> 
> Hey......Nice one you winning today...Brilliant...you'll be back up for next season....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



heres hoping lol


right hun im away now im getting glared at in other words eff off and let me on pc haha

nights xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> heres hoping lol
> 
> 
> right hun im away now im getting glared at in other words eff off and let me on pc haha
> 
> nights xx




Ok Hun...Chat tomorrow....hehehe...see you need that garden shed...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just had chinese takeaway for dinner, starting to worry that I'll have a bit of a spike with it, despite having BGs of 3.7 and taking enough insulin to sink a battleship (!).

The takeaway was ace though!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, just watched King Kong on ITV, great film!

Heidi sounds like you've got a lot on! Hope it all goes well.

Steff, yeah up the Toon, but it looks like you're loosing Duff!

Sam, I love a Chinese, it shares top spot with indian for me! had a small plate of chicken and veg tonight mind. Hope your levels stay good.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooooooo and good morning everyone  I hope you all had a good evening . Woooo its Sunday yay .


----------



## Steff

gd morning all xxx


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, just watched King Kong on ITV, great film!
> 
> Heidi sounds like you've got a lot on! Hope it all goes well.
> 
> Steff, yeah up the Toon, but it looks like you're loosing Duff!
> 
> Sam, I love a Chinese, it shares top spot with indian for me! had a small plate of chicken and veg tonight mind. Hope your levels stay good.



Aye he is away to Fulham , knew it wud happen thats 9 now


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooooo and good morning everyone  I hope you all had a good evening . Woooo its Sunday yay .



I had the worst night of my LIFE.  If I'm not on here later I was probably arrested...

Hope you had a good night out Twin x


----------



## Steff

what happened katie 



morning btw x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> gd morning all xxx




Morning Steff you okies? how was the roast? 


katie said:


> I had the worst night of my LIFE.  If I'm not on here later I was probably arrested...
> 
> Hope you had a good night out Twin x



Ooo Twin , what have you been up to .... or is it all a blur?

I think im dying ... I didnt feel this bad when I woke up fron a DB coma 

Oh god it was one hell of a night ... what I can remember


----------



## Steff

hiya AM well not so good had 2 hypers in night and as you can see from posts was on here 5,30 , cudnt get back to sleep was sweating like a cows *******
had bad tummy and then decided i'd fone in work but said id do 12 till 2 just for them ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hiya AM well not so good had 2 hypers in night and as you can see from posts was on here 5,30 , cudnt get back to sleep was sweating like a cows *******
> had bad tummy and then decided i'd fone in work but said id do 12 till 2 just for them ha



Sorry to hear youve had a bad night Steff  Yeah Ive just spotted a few early posts from you  I thought it was only me who was on here at 5am lol hehehe i just missed you then I was on here just before 3 am , drunk 
You feeling better now ? Do you still get the raging Diabetic thirst now that you are on Metformin ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sorry to hear youve had a bad night Steff  Yeah Ive just spotted a few early posts from you  I thought it was only me who was on here at 5am lol hehehe i just missed you then I was on here just before 3 am , drunk
> You feeling better now ? Do you still get the raging Diabetic thirst now that you are on Metformin ?



yea about time started going away about 11 but i didnt fancy work i just felt i was going to be going to the toilet every 5 mins  but if needs must and its only 2 hours, I dont really get thirst as such hun tbh x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea about time started going about 11 but i didnt fancy work i just felt i was going to be going to the toilet every 5 mins , I dont really get thirst as such hun tbh x



Hmm they need to sort out the Byretta for you , Bloody Metformin are rubbish , thats why you have so many hypers. You should start harrassing the hell out of them so they give it to you just to get you to f*** off Lol 
Arghh I remember that raging thirst , I was like that for a few years  
Some people dont get like that though , but I was constantly in the 20's, I think thats why I dont get Hypers lol , Im immune after so long. Are you going to rest up today and have an early night then , I would .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm they need to sort out the Byretta for you , Bloody Metformin are rubbish , thats why you have so many hypers. You should start harrassing the hell out of them so they give it to you just to get you to f*** off Lol
> Arghh I remember that raging thirst , I was like that for a few years
> Some people dont get like that though , but I was constantly in the 20's, I think thats why I dont get Hypers lol , Im immune after so long. Are you going to rest up today and have an early night then , I would .



well i will when i get back in at 2 , i got place to myself til about 5 so im going to get my head down and then got plie of ironing to do when i wake up


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well i will when i get back in at 2 , i got place to myself til about 5 so im going to get my head down and then got plie of ironing to do when i wake up



Arghh ironing  I usually do mine at 3am when Im bored to death and cant sleep. Hope you enjoy your rest and peace and quiet lol 
Wont your o/h do the ironing or cant he be trusted with an iron ? I need to find a man who can iron I think as I hate it so much


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Arghh ironing  I usually do mine at 3am when Im bored to death and cant sleep. Hope you enjoy your rest and peace and quiet lol
> Wont your o/h do the ironing or cant he be trusted with an iron ? I need to find a man who can iron I think as I hate it so much



hun he thinks you take the ironing borard surfing and the iron is sumit I use as a weapon on him ,


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hun he thinks you take the ironing borard surfing and the iron is sumit I use as a weapon on him ,



Hahahahaha Hmmm good choice of weapon Lol  you can brand him and beat the hell out of him at the same time ...


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, AM Steff Katie Tez Tom Heidi.....

Hope everyone well, does Katie need an allaby? (Spelling!)

PS AM Steff don't look this way for ironing I do about 2 shirts a year!

Whats on the jukebox Tez? Play it loud!! Wake up the neighbours.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahahaha Hmmm good choice of weapon Lol  you can brand him and beat the hell out of him at the same time ...



exactly haha, right i best scarper , catch you later hun ok xx tc


p.s hellooooooo Rossi and tez  hope you are ok xx

laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, AM Steff Katie Tez Tom Heidi.....
> 
> Hope everyone well, does Katie need an allaby? (Spelling!)
> 
> PS AM Steff don't look this way for ironing I do about 2 shirts a year!
> 
> Whats on the jukebox Tez? Play it loud!! Wake up the neighbours.



Hellooooo Ross , you ok ? Im dying from alcohol poisoning  ( psst Alibi , I think ?) 


steff09 said:


> exactly haha, right i best scarper , catch you later hun ok xx tc
> 
> 
> p.s hellooooooo Rossi and tez  hope you are ok xx
> 
> laters



Catch you later Steff , Hope you have a good day , take it easy !!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Ross , you ok ? Im dying from alcohol poisoning  ( psst Alibi , I think ?)
> 
> 
> Catch you later Steff , Hope you have a good day , take it easy !!



Yeah I think your spelling  is best, right good tricks for feeling rubbish, shower is always good, tea or coffee, fizzy drink, maybe a diet coke, the fizz helps the body sort it self out and a fry up maybe a fried egg or two for yourself?!! Hope you get fixed soon, I feel so sober it's funny!! must be good too! Hope you did have a good night, even if you can't remember it too well!


----------



## Tezzz

Good afternoon, 

BG 5.4 at 09.15 this morning.



salmonpuff said:


> plug plug, new blog post everyone



I PM'd you re your meter.




sasha1 said:


> MMMMMMMM....the chuffing thing....gonna have to be traded in....its doing my head in....



What's wrong with it...? Let Tez help....



sasha1 said:


> He trying to forget its happening in a little under 3 weeks.....lol...Still got ome stuff to get though for going back....3 chuffing pairs of footwear to start off with....



Whoopee... Kids back at school...



Tasha43x said:


> Heyyy everyone, feeling rubbish just found out HbA1c is 11.8  whoops, consultant tells me i have one month to sort it?!



Don't worry Trish, I'm sure you can sort it. What *practical* advice did he or the team offer?



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Heidi , yeah Ive found it on youtube , its called Lovegame
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSBdY4iejLk
> 
> Hmm I hate it lol



I prefer Love Games by Level 42.. especially the 12" version...(Runs after giving his age away)



Tasha43x said:


> No he just told me off  he's mean, i dont like him



So you couldn't eat a whole one, let alone bolus for it? Seriously I can't stand one of the doctors at my surgery so I understand.



rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, AM Steff Katie Tez Tom Heidi.....
> 
> Hope everyone well, does Katie need an allaby? (Spelling!)
> 
> PS AM Steff don't look this way for ironing I do about 2 shirts a year!
> 
> Whats on the jukebox Tez? Play it loud!! Wake up the neighbours.



Ross - It's spelt *Alibi*.

Ironing not done here. I have the ironing board and Iron but only used once and after several attempts at ruining a shirt I gave up and pay the woman up the road to do it. Much easier.

*Now I'm Here* by Queen is playing. And the volume is up pretty much all the way...

*I want it all* is next on followed by *I want to break free*...


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I think your spelling  is best, right good tricks for feeling rubbish, shower is always good, tea or coffee, fizzy drink, maybe a diet coke, the fizz helps the body sort it self out and a fry up maybe a fried egg or two for yourself?!! Hope you get fixed soon, I feel so sober it's funny!! must be good too! Hope you did have a good night, even if you can't remember it too well!



Hmm Ive done the shower , I dont eat breakfast , Coffee is being consumed by the gallon  I had an excellent night , I was totally wasted though ,  thats afternoon drinking followed by a night out lol , I never usually get drunk !! Arghh and ive come home without any shoes ( grrr they were ?80 ffs)  Luckily I have tracked them down lol , for some reason my friend Darren has got them hehehe I hope hes not been wearing them


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooo Tez .. ah Queen .. always an excellent choice of music for any mood


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Good afternoon,
> Ross - It's spelt *Alibi*.
> 
> Ironing not done here. I have the ironing board and Iron but only used once and after several attempts at ruining a shirt I gave up and pay the woman up the road to do it. Much easier.
> 
> *Now I'm Here* by Queen is playing. And the volume is up pretty much all the way...
> 
> *I want it all* is next on followed by *I want to break free*...



Good tunes Tez, aren't you normally at Church this time of day?

Good levels again Tez, you're doing well, keep it up. I suggested a trip to Brighton yesterday but it got pushed away and well I didn't get out of the house till 10pm!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Ive done the shower , I dont eat breakfast , Coffee is being consumed by the gallon  I had an excellent night , I was totally wasted though ,  thats afternoon drinking followed by a night out lol , I never usually get drunk !! Arghh and ive come home without any shoes ( grrr they were ?80 ffs)  Luckily I have tracked them down lol , for some reason my friend Darren has got them hehehe I hope hes not been wearing them



Sounds like a good night!! I won't ask what happened then! 

Yeah afternoon then evening always receipe for carnage!

Hope your liver recovers soon.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds like a good night!! I won't ask what happened then!
> 
> Yeah afternoon then evening always receipe for carnage!
> 
> Hope your liver recovers soon.



Hahahaha its nothing a few more Smirnoffs later wont cure lol  For some drunken bloody reason Ive agreed to go out again later !!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha its nothing a few more Smirnoffs later wont cure lol  For some drunken bloody reason Ive agreed to go out again later !!



Thats good no?!? I fancy a drink today but gotta drive up to midlands this evening grrrr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Thats good no?!? I fancy a drink today but gotta drive up to midlands this evening grrrr!



Yeah I suppose it will be good once I get in the going out mood again  Ooo why you going up there ?  Hey have a drink or five when you get there !!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I suppose it will be good once I get in the going out mood again  Ooo why you going up there ?  Hey have a drink or five when you get there !!



I wish! I'm going there for work, to save an early start monday am! Got a job on so away for a few days, maybe a week, depends how it goes!!


----------



## Tezzz

*Black Coffee*

I want to thank the person who invented black (without milk for the PC brigade) coffee. 

I made some in the cafetiere (try spelling that when pissed) and poured it into my cup as usual and took it into the sitting room to discover I forgot to put the milk in it. 

Well anyway I quite *like it* in a strange kind of way. 

Am I kinky or something? I know it's been over four weeks without a fag.... but....?


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Good tunes Tez, aren't you normally at Church this time of day?
> 
> Good levels again Tez, you're doing well, keep it up. I suggested a trip to Brighton yesterday but it got pushed away and well I didn't get out of the house till 10pm!!



I went yesterday ross.

Thanks about the levels.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I want to thank the person who invented black (without milk for the PC brigade) coffee.
> 
> I made some in the cafetiere (try spelling that when pissed) and poured it into my cup as usual and took it into the sitting room to discover I forgot to put the milk in it.
> 
> Well anyway I quite *like it* in a strange kind of way.
> 
> Am I kinky or something? I know it's been over four weeks without a fag.... but....?



I can't answer the "am I kinky" question Tez sorry but most people I know have it black, I sometimes have black tea, also good. Well done on the fag front wooop wooo.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi addict, didn't see you there. Oh what a strange day I'm having. No booze for me. 

I've got to pluck up the courage to change a light bulb and the ceiling is very high so oooohhhheeerrrrr!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I wish! I'm going there for work, to save an early start monday am! Got a job on so away for a few days, maybe a week, depends how it goes!!




arghh work shhh dont say that word!!!!  have some fun while your away  


brightontez said:


> I want to thank the person who invented black (without milk for the PC brigade) coffee.
> 
> I made some in the cafetiere (try spelling that when pissed) and poured it into my cup as usual and took it into the sitting room to discover I forgot to put the milk in it.
> 
> Well anyway I quite *like it* in a strange kind of way.
> 
> Am I kinky or something? I know it's been over four weeks without a fag.... but....?



Ooo Tez , Im kinky too then  I love black coffee  Well done on the giving up smoking !! WOOO


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi addict, didn't see you there. Oh what a strange day I'm having. No booze for me.
> 
> I've got to pluck up the courage to change a light bulb and the ceiling is very high so oooohhhheeerrrrr!!!



Hehehe be brave !! you can do it !!  I love doing stuff like that , Im tapped lol , I even replaced all my own light fittings when I first moved in  Ive not got high ceilings in this house though, my last one had HIGHHHHHHHH ceilings and huge bay windows , bloody nightmare


----------



## rossi_mac

Go on Tez be brave do it!

I once went up a ladder to rewire an old lighting unit (said made in W Germany on the back!) I was expecting a couple of wires, I found 9??? why Well after blowing a lot of fuse wire I got there, after that nothing scares me!! Blew open the door with the fuse box in, but it was one of those press to release doors, how the hell!!???

It'll be good the W, somewhere different and all!!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> what happened katie
> 
> 
> 
> morning btw x





insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Steff you okies? how was the roast?
> 
> 
> Ooo Twin , what have you been up to .... or is it all a blur?
> 
> I think im dying ... I didnt feel this bad when I woke up fron a DB coma
> 
> Oh god it was one hell of a night ... what I can remember



my ex boyfriend came out and bought his new girlfriend (i was doing so well ) and he was really nasty.  I asked him to please go home but he said he was there for our friend's birthday.  I cant believe he bought her and didnt care about how upset i was  i tried pouring drink over him, he went home and got changed then came back  I ended up punching him in the face a few times, ive never done that in my life.  I feel so ashamed today and everyone must think im insane! His girlfriend was so horrible, she didnt care either.

part of me wishes i could punch like a man though.  I hope he hasnt reported me 

Hope you are feeling a bit better now AM, have a fry-up hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Don't feel ashamed Katie, he provoct (damn I can't spell anything today!) you, the police wouldn't be able to do anything, you're free! 

PS Women boxing 2012, get training!

Hope the head ain't too bad.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> my ex boyfriend came out and bought his new girlfriend (i was doing so well ) and he was really nasty.  I asked him to please go home but he said he was there for our friend's birthday.  I cant believe he bought her and didnt care about how upset i was  i tried pouring drink over him, he went home and got changed then came back  I ended up punching him in the face a few times, ive never done that in my life.  I feel so ashamed today and everyone must think im insane! His girlfriend was so horrible, she didnt care either.
> 
> part of me wishes i could punch like a man though.  I hope he hasnt reported me
> 
> Hope you are feeling a bit better now AM, have a fry-up hehe



Oh Bugger , oh well **** him what a **** , you should have punched his bitch too lol  I doubt whether he'd admit to getting hit by a girl to the police lol they'd laugh at him ffs , hehehe I hope hes bruised


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Don't feel ashamed Katie, he provoct (damn I can't spell anything today!) you, the police wouldn't be able to do anything, you're free!
> 
> PS Women boxing 2012, get training!
> 
> Hope the head ain't too bad.



hehe maybe I should  thanks rossi.  I had a massive headache before I went to bed and my blood sugar level was 31.2  maybe it added to my crazziness?!  But my head is ok now.

Hope you had a better evening than I did.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Don't feel ashamed Katie, he provoct (damn I can't spell anything today!) you, the police wouldn't be able to do anything, you're free!
> 
> PS Women boxing 2012, get training!
> 
> Hope the head ain't too bad.



Provoked ? that it Ross ?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hehe maybe I should thanks rossi.  I had a massive headache before I went to bed and my blood sugar level was 31.2  maybe it added to my crazziness?!  But my head is ok now.
> 
> Hope you had a better evening than I did.



Well I was sober Watched King Kong, great film. Hope levels are down a bit too.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Provoked ? that it Ross ?



Cheers AM I'd be lost without you

I'm not going to try and type any more long words today brain must still be in bed!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh Bugger , oh well **** him what a **** , you should have punched his bitch too lol  I doubt whether he'd admit to getting hit by a girl to the police lol they'd laugh at him ffs , hehehe I hope hes bruised



he is that much of a loser so i wouldnt put it past him, especially if his parents told him to! but yeah should be safe hehe.  You know what I think i may have hit her once, not badly. OOPS. urgh her face though...

wow it's so surreal today lol.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Well I was sober Watched King Kong, great film. Hope levels are down a bit too.



sober?? 

Thanks for reminding me to test rossi 

Well I took a big correction and my lantus before bed, thanks to my mum reminding me!  Now I'm 8.2, phew.


----------



## Steff

thats my shift done i feel so shyte im away to me bed 

hi katie hope  u is ok hun 

AM laters xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> he is that much of a loser so i wouldnt put it past him, especially if his parents told him to! but yeah should be safe hehe.  You know what I think i may have hit her once, not badly. OOPS. urgh her face though...
> 
> wow it's so surreal today lol.



Hahaha F****** right too lol , Id have hit the bitch too lol , Im sure I got in some row with a Skank in a club lastnight lol  Hmm yes I forgot hes ruled by his parents , oh well deny it and look innocent lol 
hehe Twin I came home drunk and shoe less !! My friend has got them for some reason ? why the hell he has them I dont know lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thats my shift done i feel so shyte im away to me bed
> 
> hi katie hope  u is ok hun
> 
> AM laters xxx



Okies Steff catch you later , hope you feel better soon


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> sober??



And Sober all day today !!!
Glad your digits are good.



steff09 said:


> thats my shift done i feel so shyte im away to me bed
> hi katie hope  u is ok hun
> AM laters xxx



Hope you feel better soon Steff.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha F****** right too lol , Id have hit the bitch too lol , Im sure I got in some row with a Skank in a club lastnight lol  Hmm yes I forgot hes ruled by his parents , oh well deny it and look innocent lol
> hehe Twin I came home drunk and shoe less !! My friend has got them for some reason ? why the hell he has them I dont know lol



Maybe it was something to do with wearing shoes that murder your feet!!? Hope you feeling less poisioned by now, and nearly ready for the next sess!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac;50474
Maybe it was something to do with wearing shoes that murder your feet!!? Hope you feeling less poisioned by now said:
			
		

> Yes that is a possibility , they are 5inch heels lol :eek
> Yes Im all cured now .. Hmm not sure if I will go out again later though


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> thats my shift done i feel so shyte im away to me bed
> 
> hi katie hope  u is ok hun
> 
> AM laters xxx



thanks steff, hope you have a nice sleep! xx



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha F****** right too lol , Id have hit the bitch too lol , Im sure I got in some row with a Skank in a club lastnight lol  Hmm yes I forgot hes ruled by his parents , oh well deny it and look innocent lol
> hehe Twin I came home drunk and shoe less !! My friend has got them for some reason ? why the hell he has them I dont know lol



lol ive never had a fight before, im too chicken for that kind of thing usually   I would have loved one of them to fight me back hehee.

lol my friend debz has lost one of her shoes 3 times whilst drunk before so she has three odd shoes haha! at least your friend has them


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes that is a possibility , they are 5inch heels lol :eek
> Yes Im all cured now .. Hmm not sure if I will go out again later though



I dunno how you girls do it! They always look so uncomfortable to stand in let alone walk around/dance in!!!

Yeah maybe a second sess is a step too far, remember your body is a temple!!

Tez you about, I hope you haven't fallen off that ladder.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol ive never had a fight before, im too chicken for that kind of thing usually   I would have loved one of them to fight me back hehee.
> 
> lol my friend debz has lost one of her shoes 3 times whilst drunk before so she has three odd shoes haha! at least your friend has them




Lol Im a lover not a fighter but "apparently" the skank called me Barbie and I sort of maybe smacked her  God Im glad she didnt hit me back !! I wish I could rewind and watch it though I bet it was hysterical . I just not like that at all lol , so out of character. If they are telling me the truth lol 


rossi_mac said:


> I dunno how you girls do it! They always look so uncomfortable to stand in let alone walk around/dance in!!!
> 
> Yeah maybe a second sess is a step too far, remember your body is a temple!!
> 
> Tez you about, I hope you haven't fallen off that ladder.




Hehehe condidering they are so high they are comfy lol , well worth the money . Im glad Ive not lost them !! yes I might just give it a miss tonight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

OOOOOPPPS TEZ YOU OK ?????


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Tez you about, I hope you haven't fallen off that ladder.



Nope. Still here. I was watching *On The Buses*... 



insulinaddict09 said:


> OOOOOPPPS TEZ YOU OK ?????



Yeah, still trying to pluck up the courage to do the light bulb.... drinking black coffee...

Freddie is belting out *Hammer to fall...*


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Freddie is belting out *Hammer to fall...*



Glad to hear you're not in casulty lol  Good choice , thats one of my favourite Queen songs , I might put it on too


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac;50464
Cheers AM I'd be lost without you;)

I'm not going to try and type any more long words today brain must still be in bed![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hehehe Im like that most of the time lol , its because I text most of the time (I do hate text speak ) so I forget how to bloody spell words


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Glad to hear you're not in casulty lol  Good choice , thats one of my favourite Queen songs , I might put it on too



Now got *One Vision* playing *LOUD* 

Bryan May is defo giving it some.... Ha Ha... *uck the neighbours on this one...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Now got *One Vision* playing *LOUD*
> 
> Bryan May is defo giving it some.... Ha Ha... *uck the neighbours on this one...



I love queen !! what a sad day for music when Freddie died  

We need some decent bands like Queen , most of the stuff about now is too

commercialised and all sounds the same .


----------



## rossi_mac

Grrr sun, shifting soil into the 2's grrrrr still sweet tea a few jelyy fruts ans a home made plum muffin, shakes here but all good!

Good tunes Tez, & good TV choice!!

Is it sunny with us all??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol Im a lover not a fighter but "apparently" the skank called me Barbie and I sort of maybe smacked her  God Im glad she didnt hit me back !! I wish I could rewind and watch it though I bet it was hysterical . I just not like that at all lol , so out of character. If they are telling me the truth lol
> 
> Hehehe condidering they are so high they are comfy lol , well worth the money . Im glad Ive not lost them !! yes I might just give it a miss tonight.



lol that's so funny! maybe she'll think twice about calling people names in future  

That's one talent I dont have twin, I really can't wear heels! My mum wears them every day, the gene must have skipped me!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grrr sun, shifting soil into the 2's grrrrr still sweet tea a few jelyy fruts ans a home made plum muffin, shakes here but all good!
> 
> Good tunes Tez, & good TV choice!!
> 
> Is it sunny with us all??



Nope no sun here Ross , its moody weather here in The Hood lol 

I had about 3 bloody hypos yesterday .. bas****s !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol that's so funny! maybe she'll think twice about calling people names in future
> 
> That's one talent I dont have twin, I really can't wear heels! My mum wears them every day, the gene must have skipped me!



Yes Twin but you are TALLLLLLLLL Im a midget dont forget  All my friends are tall and its just little me whos 5.4 ffs , and I got totally pi**ed off with showing effing ID  all bloody night FFS GRRRRR


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Twin but you are TALLLLLLLLL Im a midget dont forget  All my friends are tall and its just little me whos 5.4 ffs , and I got totally pi**ed off with showing effing ID  all bloody night FFS GRRRRR



I really hate being tall and i'd LOVE to be petite.  I still get IDed all the time though hehe.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nope no sun here Ross , its moody weather here in The Hood lol
> 
> I had about 3 bloody hypos yesterday .. bas****s !!



i hate to say it but it's a very nice day here today.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I really hate being tall and i'd LOVE to be petite.  I still get IDed all the time though hehe.



Its not bloody fair though Im older than half the people behind the bar ffs !! You'd think I was 15 or something Grrr It pi**es me off  Lol oh well at least in a few years we'll be glad to look younger  Id love to be tall , I hate being so small.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i hate to say it but it's a very nice day here today.



Hmm its always a nice day in Bournemouth !! Its always moody weather here or tooo hot , never just right .  What you eating today Twin? Ive got a Chicken in the oven


----------



## Tezzz

I'm going to have a chocolate biscuit..... to....

*Another one bites the dust....   *


----------



## Steff

hellooo again all x
had half an hour next door having BBQ so to noisey to sleep


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm going to have a chocolate biscuit..... to....
> 
> *Another one bites the dust....   *



MMm is it a chocolate digestive Tez ? I want one to have with my coffee 

Ive got Queen blasting too  then I'll follow that with some ACDC, then some Def Leppard Lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hellooo again all x
> had half an hour next door having BBQ so to noisey to sleep



Hi Steff you feeling any better?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steff you feeling any better?



getting there hun had abit to eat now and a bottle of water you OK?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> getting there hun had abit to eat now and a bottle of water you OK?



Yeah Ive recovered now thanks , I dont think I'll go out again later though, Im hearing too many horror stories of what happened lastnight  
Glad to hear you're feeling better anyway , theres nothing worse than feeling like s*** .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Ive recovered now thanks , I dont think I'll go out again later though, Im hearing too many horror stories of what happened lastnight
> Glad to hear you're feeling better anyway , theres nothing worse than feeling like s*** .



yup and it aint like me im usually chipper , but 2 things really knock me thats headaches and tummy ache , dunno why but takes all my NRG outta me x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right Im off for 10mins to see if my Chicken is cremated , bbs


----------



## Steff

okie dokes im off avatar hunting x


----------



## Steff

Well looks like sunshine is upon us in the North


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its not bloody fair though Im older than half the people behind the bar ffs !! You'd think I was 15 or something Grrr It pi**es me off  Lol oh well at least in a few years we'll be glad to look younger  Id love to be tall , I hate being so small.



Yeah we will feel glad about it one day, probably when we are about 30 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm its always a nice day in Bournemouth !! Its always moody weather here or tooo hot , never just right .  What you eating today Twin? Ive got a Chicken in the oven



Is it still warm there? last week it was moody but still really hot, I hate that!

I'm really hungry but cant bring myself to make anything.  I think i'll have some sort of salad.  Maybe prawn, chicken or tuna?! Haven't decided yet   Wish I had a chicken to roast mmm!


----------



## rossi_mac

Right peeps you stay safe I'm offskie back later in the week dunno when!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Right peeps you stay safe I'm offskie back later in the week dunno when!



oohh you leaving us rossi for abit ?

take care x


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Yeah we will feel glad about it one day, probably when we are about 30



But 30 is still young Katie!!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> Well looks like sunshine is upon us in the North



ooh that's good to hear


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> But 30 is still young Katie!!



hehe yeah it is, but id quite like to look about 23 when i'm 30


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> okie dokes im off avatar hunting x



hehehe love it lol , yeah i cant decide on an avy atm 


steff09 said:


> Well looks like sunshine is upon us in the North



Its moody weather here Steff, no sign of sun but humid 


katie said:


> Yeah we will feel glad about it one day, probably when we are about 30
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still warm there? last week it was moody but still really hot, I hate that!
> 
> I'm really hungry but cant bring myself to make anything.  I think i'll have some sort of salad.  Maybe prawn, chicken or tuna?! Haven't decided yet   Wish I had a chicken to roast mmm!



I really wish I had some Prawns left , Id love Prawn salad, its my favourite meal atm


----------



## Steff

I 'm going to start T now bk laters on xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I 'm going to start T now bk laters on xx



Okies catch you later Steffi


----------



## Steff

Back for now x quiet aint it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Back for now x quiet aint it



yeah like the grave


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah like the grave



all recovering or out for sunday strolls lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> all recovering or out for sunday strolls lol



yeah maybe , its too bloody miserable out there for a stroll unless its to the pub lol . what have you cooked for tea then?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah maybe , its too bloody miserable out there for a stroll unless its to the pub lol . what have you cooked for tea then?



I just made steak and mushroom pie and got in oven ready for 5.30, got green beans carrotts and brocolli with it


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> Back for now x quiet aint it



Not here....

*Hot Water* by Level 42 is blasting from the jukebox.... 

And your steak pie is making me feel hungry.... Better get din dins for the other half...


----------



## Steff

yup im off as well the house is in chaos now 


back later on xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I just made steak and mushroom pie and got in oven ready for 5.30, got green beans carrotts and brocolli with it



Mmm sounds delicious  


brightontez said:


> Not here....
> 
> *Hot Water* by Level 42 is blasting from the jukebox....
> 
> And your steak pie is making me feel hungry.... Better get din dins for the other half...



Level 42 ? Ive heard some of their stuff, I like a few tunes  Is the O/H at work Tez?


steff09 said:


> yup im off as well the house is in chaos now
> 
> 
> back later on xx



See you later steff, enjoy your meal


----------



## Tezzz

Yes, the other half is working and I'm a Level 42 fan... Starchild is my fave single...

Right, got to do the washing up (why do I leave it till the last minute..?) before before the other half gets home..... And change that bloody light bulb that I promised to do....

See you peeps later. Gonna be busy for a bit....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes, the other half is working and I'm a Level 42 fan... Starchild is my fave single...
> 
> Right, got to do the washing up (why do I leave it till the last minute..?) before before the other half gets home..... And change that bloody light bulb that I promised to do....
> 
> See you peeps later. Gonna be busy for a bit....



Catch you later Tez , have a nice evening , and get those bloody dishes done !!! hey I'll search that song and let you know what I think


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps

Hows all in diabetes land today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooooooooo Lurkers , is there anybody there


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooooo Lurkers , is there anybody there




Hi Hun....

Hows you doing..did you have a good day yesterday??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps
> 
> Hows all in diabetes land today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Helloooo Heidi , hows things in your neck of the woods ? 

Moody weather here , bloody humid though grrr


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Heidi , hows things in your neck of the woods ?
> 
> Moody weather here , bloody humid though grrr



Hi Hun...

Bloody fed up....lol....My dinning table looks like an office at the mo...trying to sort this appeal stuff out...But other than that we both ok..Nath running low though today...due to him arsing about with his insulin yesterday..

Its blowing a right hoolie up here at the mo..but quite warm too..meant to be really hot later in the week..

Hows you??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps
> 
> Hows all in diabetes land today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hellloooooooooo 


sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Bloody fed up....lol....My dinning table looks like an office at the mo...trying to sort this appeal stuff out...But other than that we both ok..Nath running low though today...due to him arsing about with his insulin yesterday..
> 
> Its blowing a right hoolie up here at the mo..but quite warm too..meant to be really hot later in the week..
> 
> Hows you??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Im great thanks honey , I got hammered lastnight , smacked some skank who called me a barbie (apparently, its rather hazy) And came home without any shoes !! luckily my friend has got them at his house (wtf?) thank god cause they cost me ?80 in the sale  What date is the Appeal , have you got someone to go with you? I had a few hypos yesterday as well I put it done to the weather to be honest.


----------



## sasha1

Im great thanks honey , I got hammered lastnight , smacked some skank who called me a barbie (apparently, its rather hazy) And came home without any shoes !! luckily my friend has got them at his house (wtf?) thank god cause they cost me ?80 in the sale  What date is the Appeal , have you got someone to go with you? I had a few hypos yesterday as well I put it done to the weather to be honest.[/quote]


Hhehehehehehe...that the sign of a good night out.......I used to come home with toilet rolls...dont ask...have not the slightest clue why...Nice one about the shoes.....

Just keep yourself chilled and rested today if you had a few hypos yesterday..

Appeal is heard at court on the 7th September....but any more information has to be submitted by next monday.....getting there though.....No going in all on my own...and I've got plenty to say....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Im great thanks honey , I got hammered lastnight , smacked some skank who called me a barbie (apparently, its rather hazy) And came home without any shoes !! luckily my friend has got them at his house (wtf?) thank god cause they cost me ?80 in the sale  What date is the Appeal , have you got someone to go with you? I had a few hypos yesterday as well I put it done to the weather to be honest.




Hhehehehehehe...that the sign of a good night out.......I used to come home with toilet rolls...dont ask...have not the slightest clue why...Nice one about the shoes.....

Just keep yourself chilled and rested today if you had a few hypos yesterday..

Appeal is heard at court on the 7th September....but any more information has to be submitted by next monday.....getting there though.....No going in all on my own...and I've got plenty to say....lol

Heidi
xx[/QUOTE]

Yeah Im chillaxing today , in a drunken moment I did agree to go out again tonight  I cba though . Yeah hes dropping my shoes off later lol , oh god I dont know what went on but Im never like that Id rather walk away , Ive had everyone phoning me to say their version of events lol  Apparently one of the guys I was with had to pick me up and carry me away from her lol 
Good luck with the hearing and make sure you say everything you want to !!


----------



## Steff

good evening all xxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> good evening all xxx



Hi Steff...

How you doing today?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening all xxx



Helloo Steff , did you enjoy your meal ? I had Chicken , brocolli and cabbage for mine , with lots of gravy Mmm


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> How you doing today?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



grand thanks and yourself  Heidi?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloo Steff , did you enjoy your meal ? I had Chicken , brocolli and cabbage for mine , with lots of gravy Mmm



yes i only ate half of it dnt wanna unsettle my tummy agen x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Heidi we need to find you an Avatar !!!!  Do you want a sexy guy ?


----------



## sasha1

Yeah Im chillaxing today , in a drunken moment I did agree to go out again tonight  I cba though . Yeah hes dropping my shoes off later lol , oh god I dont know what went on but Im never like that Id rather walk away , Ive had everyone phoning me to say their version of events lol  Apparently one of the guys I was with had to pick me up and carry me away from her lol 
Good luck with the hearing and make sure you say everything you want to !![/quote]


I would'nt worry about it hun......It was just one of them....at least one of your mates had the sense to carry you away....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

reet at some point I will get a minutes peace 

bbs xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes i only ate half of it dnt wanna unsettle my tummy agen x x



Wont you be starving later ?  Its best to see how your stomach is though and then maybe eat someting else later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Yeah Im chillaxing today , in a drunken moment I did agree to go out again tonight  I cba though . Yeah hes dropping my shoes off later lol , oh god I dont know what went on but Im never like that Id rather walk away , Ive had everyone phoning me to say their version of events lol  Apparently one of the guys I was with had to pick me up and carry me away from her lol
> Good luck with the hearing and make sure you say everything you want to !!




I would'nt worry about it hun......It was just one of them....at least one of your mates had the sense to carry you away....lol

Heidi
xx[/QUOTE]

hahaha yeah good point , good job Im only small and they are all strapping 6 footers lol . 


steff09 said:


> reet at some point I will get a minutes peace
> 
> bbs xx



Okies Steff, no peace for the wicked lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> grand thanks and yourself  Heidi?




Glad you grand hun...yeah we both doing ok ta

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heidi we need to find you an Avatar !!!!  Do you want a sexy guy ?




I want Eminem......PLLLEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEE.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I want Eminem......PLLLEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEE.......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ill find you a few to choose from and then send them to you , you can see which one looks best then , dark or blonde ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just been watching the video of Kerry Katona snorting Coke in her bathroom !! Omg !! 

www.notw.co.uk


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just been watching the video of Kerry Katona snorting Coke in her bathroom !! Omg !!
> 
> www.notw.co.uk




OMG.....When was this recently....I really feel sorry for that poor girl...she desperately needs help, to cope with her condition...and to sack that husband of hers right off..he's a dead wrong un...My sister used to work with him years ago......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG.....When was this recently....I really feel sorry for that poor girl...she desperately needs help, to cope with her condition...and to sack that husband of hers right off..he's a dead wrong un...My sister used to work with him years ago......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes its of her this week I think  she got coked up with her kids in the house ffs . ( just checked it was filmed on weds)


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wont you be starving later ?  Its best to see how your stomach is though and then maybe eat someting else later.



nah i be fine i got a fruit salad if i get to bad


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nah i be fine i got a fruit salad if i get to bad



MMM Fruit Salad .... Lovely  really healthy choice too , oh you are such a good Diabetic , you make me look like the Devil


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes its of her this week I think  she got coked up with her kids in the house ffs . ( just checked it was filmed on weds)




I've just watched it....speechless...all I can say is I really feel for her..and wish someone would get the girl some help...

Just clocked on the same site...Amy winehouse wants Blake back...omg...

And bloody jordan...sick of her...I'm on Peter's side on this one...she must be a complete nightmare to live with...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> nah i be fine i got a fruit salad if i get to bad



Hi Steff...

Are you not feeling to good hun?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

im sick of itv2 we have peter going alone now jordon all on her own, b4 long harvey will have his own show


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Are you not feeling to good hun?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



had bad night last night hun 2 hypers in night was up from 5 o clock and only had 3o min nap all day and did 2 hr shift in between , had dicky tummy all day only started going bout lunch timish x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> MMM Fruit Salad .... Lovely  really healthy choice too , oh you are such a good Diabetic , you make me look like the Devil



psm squirty cream bunged on top kinds ruins my good intensions  (o/j)


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I've just watched it....speechless...all I can say is I really feel for her..and wish someone would get the girl some help...
> 
> Just clocked on the same site...Amy winehouse wants Blake back...omg...
> 
> And bloody jordan...sick of her...I'm on Peter's side on this one...she must be a complete nightmare to live with...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah i know what you mean , but shes married to a junkie /dealer and her mother is just as bad . I feel sorry for the bloody kids living like that , they dont have a choice.  Hehehe its shame I quite like Katie and Peter, she is a nightmare though . Ewww amy Winehouse , she needs to get clean and sort her s*** out and Blake ewww hes awful


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> psm squirty cream bunged on top kinds ruins my good intensions  (o/j)



Shh I wont tell the Diabetes Police if you dont


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shh I wont tell the Diabetes Police if you dont



I aint really its oragnic natural yog , lolol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I aint really its oragnic natural yog , lolol



hehehe yeah ok Steff


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe yeah ok Steff



i swear your honour, honest


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> had bad night last night hun 2 hypers in night was up from 5 o clock and only had 3o min nap all day and did 2 hr shift in between , had dicky tummy all day only started going bout lunch timish x



Awwww...Hun...sending ((((((HUGS))))))...hope you soon feeling better.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Awwww...Hun...sending ((((((HUGS))))))...hope you soon feeling better.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



thanks hun (((((((hugs))))))))))) xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean , but shes married to a junkie /dealer and her mother is just as bad . I feel sorry for the bloody kids living like that , they dont have a choice.  Hehehe its shame I quite like Katie and Peter, she is a nightmare though . Ewww amy Winehouse , she needs to get clean and sort her s*** out and Blake ewww hes awful




Absolutely..poor lass does'nt stand a chance at the moment..especially with her fragile mental health...and the poor kids....Brian will end up getting the 2 older ones..I think he is still fighting for custody.

Peter...think he's a right sweetie...shes just a complete B****...whos up her own A***...and needs to get a grip.....She was much nicer before all her plastic surgery..now she looks hard....I prefer Jodie Marsh...more down to earth and tells it as it is..

As for poor Amy....she does look a bit better...but for how long...she remainds me of a female pete doherty....did see a picture of blake in I think Heat this week..not looking to bad..I must say....very clean.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Heidi , Ive Emailed you some Marshall pictures  I'll find some more for you so you can have a better choice .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i swear your honour, honest



Ok ok ok I believe you  I really fancy Lemon Merangue Pie Mmmm or anything with about a thousand calories a slice and full of sugar eeeekkk


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heidi , Ive Emailed you some Marshall pictures  I'll find some more for you so you can have a better choice .




Awwww....Cheers hun...Your a star...sending you big ((((((HUGS))))))...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yukk cant stand that , The lad came home with a piece of cheesecake he couldnt eat at grandads, i think he did it on purpose hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awwww....Cheers hun...Your a star...sending you big ((((((HUGS))))))...
> 
> Heidi
> xx




hahahaha no problem , it was quite enjoyable, hes not exactly ugly is he now 


steff09 said:


> yukk cant stand that , The lad came home with a piece of cheesecake he couldnt eat at grandads, i think he did it on purpose hahaha



Hmm Im not keen on cheese cake , I want cake and custard or something really unhealthy . Ooo chocolate gateux would be awesome


----------



## Steff

Hmm Im not keen on cheese cake  said:


> your such a rebel AM lolz all this talking got me drooling


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> your such a rebel AM lolz all this talking got me drooling



Mmm same here .. The only thing Ive got in the house is a bloody KitKat  

Grr I knew I should have bought that cake lol hehehehe


----------



## Steff

lolol all i got is ainsley harriot luxery bars and there for him ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

Anyone watch the Liverpool match ?? I hate football but wondered if its finished yet


----------



## sasha1

Well my fav is strawberry gateau....mmmmmmmm...especially with nuts on...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> I've just watched it....speechless...all I can say is I really feel for her..and wish someone would get the girl some help...
> 
> Just clocked on the same site...Amy winehouse wants Blake back...omg...
> 
> And bloody jordan...sick of her...I'm on Peter's side on this one...she must be a complete nightmare to live with...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Argggh don't get me started on that bunch. Then again I do think Amy Winehouse looks like an appeal for abused horses (ketamine, just say neigh!  ) Jordan, basically an industrial quantity of silicone on top of a set of surgically sculpted legs. These people really get on my tits. Rant over now lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol all i got is ainsley harriot luxery bars and there for him ha


OOoo Ive never had those are they nice?


sasha1 said:


> Well my fav is strawberry gateau....mmmmmmmm...especially with nuts on...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah I like that but I always scrape the nuts off eww, not keen on them


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anyone watch the Liverpool match ?? I hate football but wondered if its finished yet



aye liverpool got beat 2 -1


----------



## Steff

good evening TOm x


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anyone watch the Liverpool match ?? I hate football but wondered if its finished yet



You'd know if it was lol. All the pubs would be emptying of pissed up scousers and then you'd hear the police sirens!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOoo Ive never had those are they nice?



yes there ok i think i dnt know hun he loves them 99p for 8 bars


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Argggh don't get me started on that bunch. Then again I do think Amy Winehouse looks like an appeal for abused horses (ketamine, just say neigh!  ) Jordan, basically an industrial quantity of silicone on top of a set of surgically sculpted legs. These people really get on my tits. Rant over now lol.



HAHAHAHAHAHA PMSL TOM  Did you watch the video of Kerry Katona , I put up a few pages back? what a Coke Whore .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> You'd know if it was lol. All the pubs would be emptying of pissed up scousers and then you'd hear the police sirens!



haha yeah maybe , I dont know if it was a home game or not though, and I live milessssss away thank f*** lol 


steff09 said:


> yes there ok i think i dnt know hun he loves them 99p for 8 bars



Sounds good to me , I might buy some as an alternative hypo treatment lol , they are sure to be full of carbs and sugar


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye liverpool got beat 2 -1



WOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA IM SOOOOO GLAD , I HAD MONEY BET AGAINST THEM ... RESULT


----------



## Steff

off i go again i got a hyper on way ffs 

bbs


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> off i go again i got a hyper on way ffs
> 
> bbs



Okies byeeeeee  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> aye liverpool got beat 2 -1




NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO........WWWWWAAAAYYYYYYYY......Its was Tottenham.....FFS.........Gutted


Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> off i go again i got a hyper on way ffs
> 
> bbs




Catch up with you soon Steff...Take care.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA IM SOOOOO GLAD , I HAD MONEY BET AGAINST THEM ... RESULT





AM.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO........WWWWWAAAAYYYYYYYY......Its was Tottenham.....FFS.........Gutted
> 
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Noooo Heidi I hate football , bunch of w****** !! and the Liverpool players are the worst !! ive seen them out in town to****s !!  Im glad they got beat hehehehe


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Argggh don't get me started on that bunch. Then again I do think Amy Winehouse looks like an appeal for abused horses (ketamine, just say neigh!  ) Jordan, basically an industrial quantity of silicone on top of a set of surgically sculpted legs. These people really get on my tits. Rant over now lol.





Hi Tom....

PMSL.......Rant away...Love it....

Are you ok...have you been up to much over the weekend?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> AM.......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe hey they just made me ?50


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe hey they just made me ?50




I'm gutted....crying......just sums my week up...lol...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'm gutted....crying......just sums my week up...lol...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



OOps sorry i didnt know you supported Liverpool


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOps sorry i didnt know you supported Liverpool



Hehehehe...true red side of Liverpool hun...have been for 28 years......Nathan an Arsenal supporter....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe...true red side of Liverpool hun...have been for 28 years......Nathan an Arsenal supporter....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah well I still like you honey  hehehe only kidding lol


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom....
> 
> PMSL.......Rant away...Love it....
> 
> Are you ok...have you been up to much over the weekend?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hello all,

I've not been up to much really. Been getting things ready for university. Working out which bank account to get, railcard, working out what I'll need for halls, DLA and DSA. 

Good job scouse united lost eh? Fortunately I'm a rugby fan me and I can't stand football or poof ball a I like to call it. 

I've had my bloods shooting up and down like a yo yo. I'm hypo with a 3.3 right now 

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've not been up to much really. Been getting things ready for university. Working out which bank account to get, railcard, working out what I'll need for halls, DLA and DSA.
> 
> Good job scouse united lost eh? Fortunately I'm a rugby fan me and I can't stand football or poof ball a I like to call it.
> 
> I've had my bloods shooting up and down like a yo yo. I'm hypo with a 3.3 right now
> 
> Tom



Oh sorry to hear your bloods are taking the p*** , I was hypo soo many times yesterday


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh sorry to hear your bloods are taking the p*** , I was hypo soo many times yesterday



Yeah, things started off reasonably well until after lunch when I decided to neck a load of raisins without including them in my insulin dose. Then been correcting like mad and paying the price for it now


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've not been up to much really. Been getting things ready for university. Working out which bank account to get, railcard, working out what I'll need for halls, DLA and DSA.
> 
> Good job scouse united lost eh? Fortunately I'm a rugby fan me and I can't stand football or poof ball a I like to call it.
> 
> I've had my bloods shooting up and down like a yo yo. I'm hypo with a 3.3 right now
> 
> Tom





Hi Tom....

University life beckons you hun......When do you get your A level results..Is it this week or next?...
Will you still qualify for DLA?..Go for it...
Sorry your bloods have been all over today....... Treat that hypo..and have a chillax...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, things started off reasonably well until after lunch when I decided to neck a load of raisins without including them in my insulin dose. Then been correcting like mad and paying the price for it now



Ah Raisins I love them but they f*** me up every time , I only have them if Im hypo now  Hey going back to another conversation we've had about Carbs , I was right their are Carbs in Mayo !!!!  I checked the jar lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah well I still like you honey  hehehe only kidding lol



Cheers hun...lol...I'll forgive you for betting against us and winning 50 big ones...very nice hun...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey going back to another conversation we've had about Carbs , I was right their are Carbs in Mayo !!!!  I checked the jar lol



Shite! Not good. Oh well, I don't eat the stuff anymore though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Cheers hun...lol...I'll forgive you for betting against us and winning 50 big ones...very nice hun...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha you know I luuurvvve you honey


----------



## Steff

hyaz xxxxxx


----------



## Freddie99

I seriously hope I can still get the DLA. It'll be better than nothing if I do get it.


----------



## Steff

I m sorted for now ,how long for i have no idea grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hyaz xxxxxx




helloooo you better now honey?


Tom Hreben said:


> I seriously hope I can still get the DLA. It'll be better than nothing if I do get it.



have you applied for DLA then Tom?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> helloooo you better now honey?
> 
> 
> have you applied for DLA then Tom?



yea for now got bottle of water near me god going crazy at mo with them , i can then go 2 months with nowt its very strange


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea for now got bottle of water near me god going crazy at mo with them , i can then go 2 months with nowt its very strange



Swap with me then im bloody sick of hypos but highs dont bother me at all  if I see another 2 on my meter it can f*** off Im sick of fu***** sugar


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Swap with me then im bloody sick of hypos but highs dont bother me at all  if I see another 2 on my meter it can f*** off Im sick of fu***** sugar



I'm sick of my fucking meter. Hate the little bugger. That and I've got to go and fight those bloody receptionists for more test strips. 

Hi Steff, you ok?

Tom


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm sick of my fucking meter. Hate the little bugger. That and I've got to go and fight those bloody receptionists for more test strips.
> 
> Hi Steff, you ok?
> 
> Tom



hi tom up and down day really , seem fine for now , you ?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> I seriously hope I can still get the DLA. It'll be better than nothing if I do get it.



Hi Tom...

Not sure how DLA works for adults who attend Uni...You may be able to still claim...Would go on the website and look into it...But I think may be your mum or dad will still be able to claim tax credits for you up until you are 19..not sure on child benefit though again would look on the websites..for more info.

If I can help in anyway give me a shout..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> hi tom up and down day really , seem fine for now , you ?



Hi Steff,

I've had a good day bar the yo yo bloods. All because of three handfuls of raisins.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> I've had a good day bar the yo yo bloods. All because of three handfuls of raisins.
> 
> Tom



oohhh raisons mmmm they used to be my snack for work until i was told no no 

sorry to hear that i myself am now on 3rd hyper since early morning


----------



## sasha1

Right gorgeous peeps...

Going off line now...so will say good night...and sending you all big ((((((HUGS))))))...Hope all you bloods settle down...hypo's and hyper's....

Take care..stay safe...chat 2morra..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

cheers Heidi sweet dreams and sleep well bOth you and N xx catch you 2morrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm sick of my fucking meter. Hate the little bugger. That and I've got to go and fight those bloody receptionists for more test strips.
> 
> Hi Steff, you ok?
> 
> Tom



haha yes ive come close to smashing my meter with a bloody hammer a few times . arggh ive got to do that tomorrow about my needles 


sasha1 said:


> Right gorgeous peeps...
> 
> Going off line now...so will say good night...and sending you all big ((((((HUGS))))))...Hope all you bloods settle down...hypo's and hyper's....
> 
> Take care..stay safe...chat 2morra..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey , tc xxx ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Steff

tele is rubbish 2night im watching sumit that was on 2 yrs back


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tele is rubbish 2night im watching sumit that was on 2 yrs back



I may as well not have a TV, I never watch it , I dont have time , If Im not working Im on my laptop lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I may as well not have a TV, I never watch it , I dont have time , If Im not working Im on my laptop lol



lolol well i must say last 2 weekends had the radio on more then tele , x factor is back on next weekend tho so will have a few laffs at all the wannabees in first round


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol well i must say last 2 weekends had the radio on more then tele , x factor is back on next weekend tho so will have a few laffs at all the wannabees in first round



God is it that time again ffs


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> God is it that time again ffs



yeah anno then that strictly come dancing be back as well ffs


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah anno then that strictly come dancing be back as well ffs



Omg I dont watch anything like that even if my TV gets switched on lol 

you watch all the soaps too dont you? I cant remember the last time I 

watched any of those lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Omg I dont watch anything like that even if my TV gets switched on lol
> 
> you watch all the soaps too dont you? I cant remember the last time I
> 
> watched any of those lol



ohh yes religiously  watch the soaps aceept the aussie ones x


----------



## Freddie99

Oh fuck. Another bloody hypo. Just this one's a little different in the treatment I've given it. Not just glucose and a packet of hula hoops but glucose and toast smothered in honey. Hopefully that should sort it out.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh fuck. Another bloody hypo. Just this one's a little different in the treatment I've given it. Not just glucose and a packet of hula hoops but glucose and toast smothered in honey. Hopefully that should sort it out.
> 
> Tom



OooOoOoo god we all having a bad day 2day , hope it sorts itself soon tom x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh yes religiously  watch the soaps aceept the aussie ones x




 aussie soaps are the worst !!


Tom Hreben said:


> Oh fuck. Another bloody hypo. Just this one's a little different in the treatment I've given it. Not just glucose and a packet of hula hoops but glucose and toast smothered in honey. Hopefully that should sort it out.
> 
> Tom



Oh bugger let us know you're ok babe . eat more food !!!!!


----------



## Steff

yes ann agree with you there

wonder where rossi is 2night


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes ann agree with you there
> 
> wonder where rossi is 2night



Hes driving up to Birmingham tonight for work tomorrow .  hmm or it may have been your way , im not sure now lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hes driving up to Birmingham tonight for work tomorrow .  hmm or it may have been your way , im not sure now lol



ohh yes i do remember him saying earlier catch u in the week but dnt know when


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rawr!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> rawr!!!!!!



brap brap!! hahaa


helloooo sam hw has your weekend been?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh yes i do remember him saying earlier catch u in the week but dnt know when



yeah he told me earlier but i cant remember where he said lol , i did have a hangover at the time 


salmonpuff said:


> rawr!!!!!!



Hi Sam , have you and Matt had a good weekend ? interview tomorrow isnt it ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah he told me earlier but i cant remember where he said lol , i did have a hangover at the time
> 
> 
> pmsl your excused for not remembering then


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he told me earlier but i cant remember where he said lol , i did have a hangover at the time
> 
> 
> pmsl your excused for not remembering then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god Steff ive been filled in on the nights activities omg
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

pmsl i saw u lft heidi a comm earlier , was u bad gal?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sam , have you and Matt had a good weekend ? interview tomorrow isnt it ?



busy weekend my lovely, work today. God told off (again!). Interview tomorrow, need to also pick up some guarantor forms from the landlord and get them sent to my parents. 

I need this interview to go swimmingly. I have experience in that field (lol) for crying out loud. Just gotta go in to the 15 minute behind the counter thing and just be bouncy and confidant and smiley, just the thing the customers want to see!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl i saw u lft heidi a comm earlier , was u bad gal?



Errm yes Apparently I decked some skank who called me Barbie and one of the guys I was with had to pick me up and carry me away from her ffs .
Twin was fighting too lastnight


----------



## Steff

fingers crossed sam for 2moz


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errm yes Apparently I decked some skank who called me Barbie and one of the guys I was with had to pick me up and carry me away from her ffs .
> Twin was fighting too lastnight



yea saw that as well tut tut am i guna have to come and act as ref at sum point , last time i was in a fight twas over the remote for tele haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> busy weekend my lovely, work today. God told off (again!). Interview tomorrow, need to also pick up some guarantor forms from the landlord and get them sent to my parents.
> 
> I need this interview to go swimmingly. I have experience in that field (lol) for crying out loud. Just gotta go in to the 15 minute behind the counter thing and just be bouncy and confidant and smiley, just the thing the customers want to see!



Oh you can do that then , good luck I hope you get it , and badger for fulltime honey !! Good luck to Matt for his interview on tuesday too !
when are you moving ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea saw that as well tut tut am i guna have to come and act as ref at sum point , last time i was in a fight twas over the remote for tele haha



God Im defo not a fighter lol , Id rather walk away , but she called me out in front of the whole club so I decked the bitch  Ooops  hehehe Im so glad she didnt get up lol they said she was twice my size !!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> God Im defo not a fighter lol , Id rather walk away , but she called me out in front of the whole club so I decked the bitch  Ooops  hehehe Im so glad she didnt get up lol they said she was twice my size !!



pmsl! all alien to me hun i dnt drink nor go out lol im like a fckin recluse


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl! all alien to me hun i dnt drink nor go out lol im like a fckin recluse



Thats the first time for months that ive been to a club , I hate them , and its like over 1300 people in it so bloody crowded lol  I prefer a quiet pub and a few drinks , I got hammered because id been drinking earlier at the bloody buffet and then went out .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats the first time for months that ive been to a club , I hate them , and its like over 1300 people in it so bloody crowded lol  I prefer a quiet pub and a few drinks , I got hammered because id been drinking earlier at the bloody buffet and then went out .



aye hun did u answer that fe and her alcohol consumption thread? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye hun did u answer that fe and her alcohol consumption thread? x



Hahahaha yeah lol  I think alot of type 1's get too scared to drink in case they hypo .I never do i always correct as it sends me high.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha yeah lol  I think alot of type 1's get too scared to drink in case they hypo .I never do i always correct as it sends me high.



hmm yes well what bout me tho i never drunk b4 hand , how the fck do i have fun , altho u can get quite hyper on irn bru so they say


----------



## Freddie99

At bloody last! My blood is now at a much more acceptable 9 than the hypos/hypers I'be been getting tomorrow. It probably won't last until tomorrow though.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hmm yes well what bout me tho i never drunk b4 hand , how the fck do i have fun , altho u can get quite hyper on irn bru so they say



hahaha I can go out and have fun and only drink diet cokes lol , Im not a big drinker tbh , it was a friends birthday so thats the only reason I had a few


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> At bloody last! My blood is now at a much more acceptable 9 than the hypos/hypers I'be been getting tomorrow. It probably won't last until tomorrow though.
> 
> Tom



fingers crossed abit more stable 2moz x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> At bloody last! My blood is now at a much more acceptable 9 than the hypos/hypers I'be been getting tomorrow. It probably won't last until tomorrow though.
> 
> Tom



Haha Tom Ive just corrected a 9.9 lol  you feeling ok now ?


----------



## Steff

lolz im terrible going out tbh , i dnt have any non drinker mates


----------



## Steff

I really must go i dont know how i have survived on half hour kip since 5am this morn lol


catch you all tomoz maybe 


nights xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolz im terrible going out tbh , i dnt have any non drinker mates



Im not bothered about drinking to be honest , I hate seeing people drunk , thats why Im so shocked I got drunk


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I really must go i dont know how i have survived on half hour kip since 5am this morn lol
> 
> 
> catch you all tomoz maybe
> 
> 
> nights xxx



Night Steff , take care xx catch you tomorrow between working and skiving lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha Tom Ive just corrected a 9.9 lol  you feeling ok now ?



Feeling better. To be honest I'll probably end up correcting tomorrow morning 'cause I chose not to increase my evening levemir as a results of fearing more hypos in the night. I don't want to correct this one. Though today has made me think more and more of th pump though.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Feeling better. To be honest I'll probably end up correcting tomorrow morning 'cause I chose not to increase my evening levemir as a results of fearing more hypos in the night. I don't want to correct this one. Though today has made me think more and more of th pump though.
> 
> Tom



I'll probably hypo tomorrow morning  Are you going to ask about a pump then?


----------



## Freddie99

At my care centre they offer the opportunity to trial a pump with saline for three months. I think I'll be doing that in the near future to get an idea of what it's like. That'll decide it for me.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anyone watch the Liverpool match ?? I hate football but wondered if its finished yet



Dunno. The other half fancies one of the Liverpool players... or was it the Chelsea one...



salmonpuff said:


> rawr!!!!!!



Please can you translate.

Right gang, I have to go to bed now, got my HbA1c blood test in the morning. Fasting. I want something naughty... Sob.....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Dunno. The other half fancies one of the Liverpool players... or was it the Chelsea one...
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you translate.
> 
> Right gang, I have to go to bed now, got my HbA1c blood test in the morning. Fasting. I want something naughty... Sob.....



heeeeeeee, translation is not an option i am afraid...just...rawr 

good luck with the A1C!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> At my care centre they offer the opportunity to trial a pump with saline for three months. I think I'll be doing that in the near future to get an idea of what it's like. That'll decide it for me.



good luck with that babe, I hope it works out for you. 


brightontez said:


> Dunno. The other half fancies one of the Liverpool players... or was it the Chelsea one...
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you translate.
> 
> Right gang, I have to go to bed now, got my HbA1c blood test in the morning. Fasting. I want something naughty... Sob.....



ewww football players  Good luck with your A1c . night Tez


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Grrrrr insomnia*

Im bored bored bored


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hmm Ive got a stupid Question ...... I know Im type 1 and should know this by now but how do you do a Control test on your meter ? Ive never done one ....ever  Ive just been sent the solutions by Abbot (thankyou) but Ive got no idea how to do it  Ooo they sent me a usb data cable too , is that so I can put all my info from my Optium Xceed on to my Pc? 
Tezzzz I know you'll be able to answer this  helllllppppp


----------



## insulinaddict09

Twinnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!! you still awake too ???


----------



## katie

hey. yeah i cant sleep. last night was just toooo weird and I cant stop thinking about it  have you got the instructions that came with your meter? If you havent i'll go and find out for you.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey. yeah i cant sleep. last night was just toooo weird and I cant stop thinking about it  have you got the instructions that came with your meter? If you havent i'll go and find out for you.



Hmm yes Ive still got all that crap in the box ... but where is the box ? It may be in the shed lol , I'll have a look tomorrow . I know my day has got weirder too , Ive been told all sorts of antics  Im never drinking again lol , well till the next time hehehe . Not been arrested yet then ? Has anyone phoned you about it today , any friends ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm yes Ive still got all that crap in the box ... but where is the box ? It may be in the shed lol , I'll have a look tomorrow . I know my day has got weirder too , Ive been told all sorts of antics  Im never drinking again lol , well till the next time hehehe . Not been arrested yet then ? Has anyone phoned you about it today , any friends ?



Nope havent been arrested so far. Maybe tomorrow?!? haha.  I cant find my phone anywhere so cant see if anyone phoned.  Think it might be in the car hehe.  I really shouldnt drink again but i know i will.

So you are the drunken one of the group too then? hehe!

-------------------------------------------------
To mark the test as a control test, press and release the middle button once. a little control solution bottle icon will appear. (think that's once the test strip is inserted

Insert the test strip as usual

Turn the control solution upside down a few times to mix the solution.

Remove cap.

Apply a drop of the solution to the test strip (like you do with your blood).

Continue to touch the control solution to the test strip until the meter starts the test.

Understanding the results:

compare the control result to the "expected results for use with optium control solutions" range printed on the blood glucose test strip instructions for use, for glucose solution testing.
----------------------------------------------------

Hope that made sense. maybe give it ago and see if it works


----------



## insulinaddict09

wooo Im back I got kicked off the forum  

Thanks for that twin , Ill give it a go in the morning /later lol

Errm no Im usually the sober one actually lol , I went to a buffet in the day 

though and had a few drinks , then a few vodkas while I got ready then lots

When we got out and the rest is a blur lol  We are all supposed to be 

going into Manchester tomorrow night , I dont know if I can be bothered tho


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> wooo Im back I got kicked off the forum
> 
> Thanks for that twin , Ill give it a go in the morning /later lol
> 
> Errm no Im usually the sober one actually lol , I went to a buffet in the day
> 
> though and had a few drinks , then a few vodkas while I got ready then lots
> 
> When we got out and the rest is a blur lol  We are all supposed to be
> 
> going into Manchester tomorrow night , I dont know if I can be bothered tho



Ah right, im known as the drunken one 

I'm really tired now, I just cant face bed because I think too much when i'm trying to get to sleep, grr!

Maybe you should give manchester a miss  who goes there on a monday though?! hehe


----------



## katie

I found the instruction manual online so no need to go looking in your shed lol:

http://www.cmft.nhs.uk/directorates.../poct/Devices/Xceed/133-243 ManualG3bEuEn.pdf


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Ah right, im known as the drunken one
> 
> I'm really tired now, I just cant face bed because I think too much when i'm trying to get to sleep, grr!
> 
> Maybe you should give manchester a miss  who goes there on a monday though?! hehe



God knows but its always crazy there anyway lol  I'll swerve it I think 

Im working tomorrow and Im too lazy to go out again  I go out mainly with 

a group of guys so Im the sensible one , Hmm this is why they wont let me 

forget lastnight


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> God knows but its always crazy there anyway lol  I'll swerve it I think
> 
> Im working tomorrow and Im too lazy to go out again I go out mainly with
> 
> a group of guys so Im the sensible one , Hmm this is why they wont let me
> 
> forget lastnight



hehe i know what thats like.  I went out with a few guys too and now im really scared of seeing them again cos they will think im crazy  one of them physically held me back from my ex but i was determined to get free and hit him. omg im so ashamed 

oh well, we'll just have to do something worse next weekend so we forget this weekend.  not sure what i could do that's worse though?! i was very very bad.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe i know what thats like.  I went out with a few guys too and now im really scared of seeing them again cos they will think im crazy  one of them physically held me back from my ex but i was determined to get free and hit him. omg im so ashamed
> 
> oh well, we'll just have to do something worse next weekend so we forget this weekend.  not sure what i could do that's worse though?! i was very very bad.



Hahaha We are defo Twins then I got picked up and carried away !!

Hmm this may take some beating tbh, Although coming home in someone 

elses clothes was a classic lol


----------



## katie

HAHAHA oh god! that guy was out last night.  He was saying we should sleep together...

I'm pretty sure he will have changed his mind now!  Oh well, definitely no loss there 

Ok im pretty tired now, Goodnight & hope you get some sleep! xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> HAHAHA oh god! that guy was out last night.  He was saying we should sleep together...
> 
> I'm pretty sure he will have changed his mind now!  Oh well, definitely no loss there
> 
> Ok im pretty tired now, Goodnight & hope you get some sleep! xxx



Night Twin , catch you later


----------



## Steff

good morning  all xx


----------



## Steff

brightontez


=

Right gang said:
			
		

> good luck with hbA today Tez x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Ive got a stupid Question ...... I know Im type 1 and should know this by now but how do you do a Control test on your meter ? Ive never done one ....ever  Ive just been sent the solutions by Abbot (thankyou) but Ive got no idea how to do it  Ooo they sent me a usb data cable too , is that so I can put all my info from my Optium Xceed on to my Pc?
> Tezzzz I know you'll be able to answer this  helllllppppp



alright  AM did u manage to find out what to do ??


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning world...hehehehe...

Hope everyone has a good day...

Will catch up with you all later....should be on about 6 ish tonight...gotta finish this appeal/tribunal letter so they can consider everything before the hearing...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good mornign Heidi hope your well, nice sunny start so far yayaya , shall catch you later on, hope it all dnt scramble your brain to much hun lol xxx t/c


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ello all

interview in a few hours

really hope i get it, mainly so i can have more money to play with at the end of each month but also so i can stop wasting ?3.50 on the train!!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG *4.9* Wooo hoo!!! And I had rice last night. Fabulosomondo...

Right, I' off to see the "Jolly Hocky Sticks" nurse at my surgery for my fasting blood test. She's so Ohh Yaaahh it's untrue. But more importantly *she doesn't hurt me*...

When I get out I'm going straight to Starbucks!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG *4.9* Wooo hoo!!! And I had rice last night. Fabulosomondo...
> 
> Right, I' off to see the "Jolly Hocky Sticks" nurse at my surgery for my fasting blood test. She's so Ohh Yaaahh it's untrue. But more importantly *she doesn't hurt me*...
> 
> When I get out I'm going straight to Starbucks!!



chocolate frappucino?????????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just had a phone call from Jessops offering me 12 hours a week

I turned it down, not enough hours 

today had better go swimmingly


----------



## Tezzz

Well I went to the surgery for my fasting blood test. It was not as pain free as I expected. 'Jolly Hocky Sticks' used the *green* needle instead of the *black* one. (Black needles are much finer). I got a boiled sweet for being brave....



salmonpuff said:


> chocolate frappucino?????????



Nah, Americano with an extra shot of expresso. No milk or naughties...

Right, time to warm up the amp, gonna play an LP I think....

*Level 42* by Level 42. First track is *Turn It On....*


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> I just had a phone call from Jessops offering me 12 hours a week
> 
> I turned it down, not enough hours
> 
> today had better go swimmingly



Sorry to hear that. I suppose 2 jobs would have been out of the question.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> alright  AM did u manage to find out what to do ??



yes thanks , Twin sorted it out for me this morning . you ok today steff? hyper free I hope .


sasha1 said:


> Good Morning world...hehehehe...
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day...
> 
> Will catch up with you all later....should be on about 6 ish tonight...gotta finish this appeal/tribunal letter so they can consider everything before the hearing...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi Heidi , good luck with the letter honey, catch you later x


salmonpuff said:


> ello all
> 
> interview in a few hours
> 
> really hope i get it, mainly so i can have more money to play with at the end of each month but also so i can stop wasting ?3.50 on the train!!



Good luck with the interview Sam , fingers crossed for you !!


----------



## katie

Morning twin, how are you? Manage to get some sleep? 

I wish I could forget saturday night grrrrrrr b***ard!

Morning everyone


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Morning twin, how are you? Manage to get some sleep?
> 
> I wish I could forget saturday night grrrrrrr b***ard!
> 
> Morning everyone



Hi Twin , yeah I sorted it thanks  Errm I put my laptop down just after 5.50am I think , made a coffee and then went to sleep pretty much straight away  Did you get any sleep in the end ? Hahaha Saturday  what a day eh !!?? what are we like hehehehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , yeah I sorted it thanks  Errm I put my laptop down just after 5.50am I think , made a coffee and then went to sleep pretty much straight away Did you get any sleep in the end ? Hahaha Saturday  what a day eh !!?? what are we like hehehehehe



Glad you got it sorted.  Umm think i got to sleep about 5am  and i woke up at 12.30 haha oops.  

Yeah what a day  maybe i'll forget about it in a year or two


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Glad you got it sorted.  Umm think i got to sleep about 5am  and i woke up at 12.30 haha oops.
> 
> Yeah what a day  maybe i'll forget about it in a year or two



Hehehe I would have loved to have seen his face when you smacked him lol  awesome !! Hmm thats about right sleep wise though Twin , just at the wrong times lol , I think my body clock is totally f***** , it needs a re-set hehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe I would have loved to have seen his face when you smacked him lol  awesome !! Hmm thats about right sleep wise though Twin , just at the wrong times lol , I think my body clock is totally f***** , it needs a re-set hehehe



lol. yeahi always sleep enough but at the wrong times.  If I dont sleep at night I fall asleep on the sofa during the day urgh.  Yeah mine could do with a re-set too.  I could also do with that machine from 'eternal sunshine of the spotless mind' and i'd be completely sorted!  Isn't that much to ask is it?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol. yeahi always sleep enough but at the wrong times.  If I dont sleep at night I fall asleep on the sofa during the day urgh.  Yeah mine could do with a re-set too.  I could also do with that machine from 'eternal sunshine of the spotless mind' and i'd be completely sorted!  Isn't that much to ask is it?!



Hahaha yeah I think we deserve that Twin !! Hmm lets ask Northerner ... he has amazing powers  he always seems to catch me when Im up to something or just before I do it


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yeah I think we deserve that Twin !! Hmm lets ask Northerner ... he has amazing powers  he always seems to catch me when Im up to something or just before I do it



i think we got away with the weekend antics didnt we?! he didnt come and tell us off 

I think you're right though, he could hook us up with those machines


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i think we got away with the weekend antics didnt we?! he didnt come and tell us off
> 
> I think you're right though, he could hook us up with those machines



Hmm Im not too sure if we got away with it Twin , I think hes lulling us in to a false sense of security before we get " the talk "  Yes hes defo got one of those machines knocking about somewhere


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Im not too sure if we got away with it Twin , I think hes lulling us in to a false sense of security before we get " the talk "  Yes hes defo got one of those machines knocking about somewhere



im quite scared   I could probably do with his sensible advice though


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im quite scared   I could probably do with his sensible advice though



Hmm I know what you mean , we are lucky to have him  why not PM?


----------



## katie

yeah i might just do that 

whats on the low-carb menu today twin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i might just do that
> 
> whats on the low-carb menu today twin?



Well its warm here today so Im thinking Tuna salad  , or maybe Prawn if I can be bothered to go and buy some  But Im craving CAKE !!! 
what about you , got any menu plans ?
I would defo go for the sensible advice as well btw


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well its warm here today so Im thinking Tuna salad  , or maybe Prawn if I can be bothered to go and buy some  But Im craving CAKE !!!
> what about you , got any menu plans ?
> I would defo go for the sensible advice as well btw



hehe ok i will.

go on treat yourself to some cake 

I'm thinking something with salad too.  I bought these new tuna things, they are seasoned and you put them in the microwaves and have them warm, might see what they are like. Or I might have chicken mm.  Last night I had a stir fry with prawns mmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe ok i will.
> 
> go on treat yourself to some cake
> 
> I'm thinking something with salad too.  I bought these new tuna things, they are seasoned and you put them in the microwaves and have them warm, might see what they are like. Or I might have chicken mm.  Last night I had a stir fry with prawns mmm



I Really want some Prawns !!!! I dont like the sound of warm Tuna though ewww , let me know what its like though and I might try it . I had Chicken lastnight with brocolli and cabbage , mmm it was goooood


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Im not too sure if we got away with it Twin , I think hes lulling us in to a false sense of security before we get " the talk "  Yes hes defo got one of those machines knocking about somewhere



In the immortal words of the Great Philosopher Gordon Sumner, 'I'll be watching yoooo!'


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> In the immortal words of the Great Philosopher Gordon Sumner, 'I'll be watching yoooo!'



 See Twin ! I told you !!! Good Afternoon Northerner , I hope you are well today?


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> See Twin ! I told you !!! Good Afternoon Northerner , I hope you are well today?



Yes, fine thank you m'dear! Just catching up on your colourful exploits...


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I Really want some Prawns !!!! I dont like the sound of warm Tuna though ewww , let me know what its like though and I might try it . I had Chicken lastnight with brocolli and cabbage , mmm it was goooood



I know, sounds a bit dodgy doesnt it! I think it's more tuna stake styley rather than tinned tuna?! not sure. Ive just remembered ive got two tuna light lunches so might have one of those instead.  I'll let you know how it is once ive tried it though.

gahh northe, you dont miss anything!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Yes, fine thank you m'dear! Just catching up on your colourful exploits...



uh oh! what i said didnt happen, honestly... it was just a nightmare!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Yes, fine thank you m'dear! Just catching up on your colourful exploits...



Ermm like Twin said it was all just a bad nightmare  When I get /if I get to 6000 posts can you write me a poem ? Ive thought of a title ... The Prolific Poster 


katie said:


> I know, sounds a bit dodgy doesnt it! I think it's more tuna stake styley rather than tinned tuna?! not sure. Ive just remembered ive got two tuna light lunches so might have one of those instead.  I'll let you know how it is once ive tried it though.
> 
> gahh northe, you dont miss anything!


Hmm tuna steak is ok then , I had visions of tinned tuna warm 


katie said:


> uh oh! what i said didnt happen, honestly... it was just a nightmare!



Hehehe LIAR !!  but as always you were badder than me Twin !!


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening peeps...

Hows everyone doing...and hows your day been...??...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing...and hows your day been...??...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi honey  you and Nath ok ? hey have Naths CD's arrived yet? I'm fine , Ive been busy working though


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi honey  you and Nath ok ? hey have Naths CD's arrived yet? I'm fine , Ive been busy working though




Hi Hun....

Yeah we both ok ta...Nath being a typical teen today though....lol...MMMMM...CD's havent come either today...think post strike affecting us today....not had any post....

Glad you okk hun...when do you start your job full time?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Heidi,

Been doing good today. I've had reasonable bloods today and I've now stopped doing the bloody awful two hours after meal bloods as I now know my insulin to carb ratios are right! Had round two with the harpies at the GP's. Found out that I need more evening Levemir.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> Been doing good today. I've had reasonable bloods today and I've now stopped doing the bloody awful two hours after meal bloods as I now know my insulin to carb ratios are right! Had round two with the harpies at the GP's. Found out that I need more evening Levemir.
> 
> Tom




Hi Tom...

Glad you have had a better day with your bloods...yesterday must have been driving you nuts....Nice one that you  have your inslulin carb ratio spot on....your cracking it.........How long have you been on Levemir for..do you split dose?..sorry for the questions..just interested??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....
> 
> Yeah we both ok ta...Nath being a typical teen today though....lol...MMMMM...CD's havent come either today...think post strike affecting us today....not had any post....
> 
> Glad you okk hun...when do you start your job full time?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Postal Strike ? I dont think we're having one Hmm although I havent had any post today. Shame about the CD's , oh well it'll be a nice surprise when they do come  I'm starting full time sometime in September , Although he's had me doing all bloody sorts now .. I suppose Im getting paid a good wage so I shouldnt moan really lol hehehe


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom...
> 
> Glad you have had a better day with your bloods...yesterday must have been driving you nuts....Nice one that you  have your inslulin carb ratio spot on....your cracking it.........How long have you been on Levemir for..do you split dose?..sorry for the questions..just interested??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I've been on levemir for about five or six years now I think. I wouldn't say spot on but they're at a level I'm comfortable with and my bloods are consistently lower than they were before I was carb counting. I do split my levemir dose. Thirty units in the evening and four in the morning. Evening dose at about ten and morning dose at around six.


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi all xxx



Hi Steff , you ok honey?  where have you been hiding today ?


----------



## Steff

i cant chat nw but back later xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i cant chat nw but back later xx



 okies


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Postal Strike ? I dont think we're having one Hmm although I havent had any post today. Shame about the CD's , oh well it'll be a nice surprise when they do come  I'm starting full time sometime in September , Although he's had me doing all bloody sorts now .. I suppose Im getting paid a good wage so I shouldnt moan really lol hehehe



Hi Hun...

Sorry...just got caught up with mi mate that lives next door..avin a good chin wag...lol....MMMMM...postal strikes on from 17th to 24th random days...so hopefully the cd's will arrive sometime this week........As long as you getting paid a good wage...its happy dayz....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> I've been on levemir for about five or six years now I think. I wouldn't say spot on but they're at a level I'm comfortable with and my bloods are consistently lower than they were before I was carb counting. I do split my levemir dose. Thirty units in the evening and four in the morning. Evening dose at about ten and morning dose at around six.



Hi Tom...

Nathan was on Levemir initially for about the first 14mts of diagnosis...worked well to start...then for some reason, things went pear shaped and no matter how much he was given..even in split doses..could'nt gain any stability...

As long as you are comfortable with your levels..thats the main thing..Have you thought any more about a pump?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi all xxx



Hi Steff...

How you doing??...

Chat later...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Sorry...just got caught up with mi mate that lives next door..avin a good chin wag...lol....MMMMM...postal strikes on from 17th to 24th random days...so hopefully the cd's will arrive sometime this week........As long as you getting paid a good wage...its happy dayz....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes it funny how money can ease the pain of working lol  Hmm I wonder if Ive got strikes here too ? Has Nath cheered up now ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it funny how money can ease the pain of working lol  Hmm I wonder if Ive got strikes here too ? Has Nath cheered up now ?




Not sure where and what days/areas the post strikes are happening...aaarrrggghhhh....there might be some info on the Royal Mail website....

Nath...mmmmmm....not sure..was just told to shut the **** up before...not hypo tourettes either...He had a right bollocking....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Not sure where and what days/areas the post strikes are happening...aaarrrggghhhh....there might be some info on the Royal Mail website....
> 
> Nath...mmmmmm....not sure..was just told to shut the **** up before...not hypo tourettes either...He had a right bollocking....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah that'll be Teen Angst then honey  Yes a b********* was definately in order !! Right I'm off for a while now , my friend is coming round for coffee , catch you later honey , if not tomorrow . If I dont catch you later take care xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah that'll be Teen Angst then honey  Yes a b********* was definately in order !! Right I'm off for a while now , my friend is coming round for coffee , catch you later honey , if not tomorrow . If I dont catch you later take care xxx (((hugs)))




Aye teenage angst...but no way is he speaking to me like that...he having a long hard think and just come down and apologised........Ok hun....you take care..chat later or 2morra...((((((HUGS))))))...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom...
> 
> Nathan was on Levemir initially for about the first 14mts of diagnosis...worked well to start...then for some reason, things went pear shaped and no matter how much he was given..even in split doses..could'nt gain any stability...
> 
> As long as you are comfortable with your levels..thats the main thing..Have you thought any more about a pump?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm pretty comfortable with my levels. Could get better readings post meals but if I did I would crash into a hypo. As far as the pump goes my diabetes team has the option of my trialling a pump for three months to see what it is like. I think I'll be taking advantage of that sooner or later.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bored

really bored


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone  All ok I hope


----------



## katie

hi twin, good coffee?  im about to make one as im feeling really tired, and let's face it, i wont be sleeping anytime soon 

i gave in to a carb craving earlier and now i just feel bloated so wish i hadnt grr!


----------



## Steff

night all 

....


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hi twin, good coffee?  im about to make one as im feeling really tired, and let's face it, i wont be sleeping anytime soon
> 
> i gave in to a carb craving earlier and now i just feel bloated so wish i hadnt grr!



Helloooo Twin yeah coffee was fun  Grrr yeah sleep , no chance lol  I had a Bacon Omlette in the end Mmmm and I didnt give in to my cake craving lol hehehe if I had chocolate Id eat it though


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> night all
> 
> ....



You going Steff? everything ok?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Twin yeah coffee was fun  Grrr yeah sleep , no chance lol  I had a Bacon Omlette in the end Mmmm and I didnt give in to my cake craving lol hehehe if I had chocolate Id eat it though



Haha 'coffee' was fun. didnt know we were calling it 'coffee' now!! 

The carbs I had weren't even exciting carbs, it was toast!  Mmm wish I had some chocolate hehe


----------



## katie

night steff xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I really need to write my notice letter

but i have no printer

no a4 paper

and my eyes are currently all wierd due to hypo


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> I really need to write my notice letter
> 
> but i have no printer
> 
> no a4 paper
> 
> and my eyes are currently all wierd due to hypo



Err I have a printer and paper. Send me a PDF and I'll print it and post it to you. You can sign it and give it to your boss.

As that stooopid meerkat would say.... *Simples*


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Haha 'coffee' was fun. didnt know we were calling it 'coffee' now!!
> 
> The carbs I had weren't even exciting carbs, it was toast!  Mmm wish I had some chocolate hehe



YES it was coffee Twin !!!   I fancy some toast now actually , and some chocolate !! Mmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Err I have a printer and paper. Send me a PDF and I'll print it and post it to you. You can sign it and give it to your boss.
> 
> As that stooopid meerkat would say.... *Simples*



Awww Tez you are lovely !!!  p.s I love the meerkat !!!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Addict,

Just done my BG and it's *4.6!!

*Wow.  I was expecting it to be higher than that as I'd been sucking mints instead of smoking...

Which reminds me I have to see the tea pot (stop smoking nurse that is so camp that he makes me smirk) tomorrow...

Time to go to bed as I feel shattered. Goodnight all.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> YES it was coffee Twin !!!   I fancy some toast now actually , and some chocolate !! Mmmm



omg im lost now, what is 'toast' and 'chocolate'??  haha, sorry I can't help myself 

Was it THE friend?

I need another coffee.  I'm high because of that toast and my skin feels dry grr, I hate that!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi Addict,
> 
> Just done my BG and it's *4.6!!
> 
> *Wow.  I was expecting it to be higher than that as I'd been sucking mints instead of smoking...
> 
> Which reminds me I have to see the tea pot (stop smoking nurse that is so camp that he makes me smirk) tomorrow...



HI Tez , well done on the giving up smoking !! that really is an achievement , I know how hard it can be to do . Good levels too , Hmm you sure you're diabetic ? I think you and Northerner may be fakes lol  
hahaha teapot !!?? that is sooo cruel , Im sure hes a lovely guy . You working tomorrow or just finished?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> omg im lost now, what is 'toast' and 'chocolate'??  haha, sorry I can't help myself
> 
> Was it THE friend?
> 
> I need another coffee.  I'm high because of that toast and my skin feels dry grr, I hate that!



Hahahaha Twin !!!! yes , it was the jacket friend  Im really craving carbs and I dont know why grrrrr  (real food carbs !!!) 
Yes Im affraid toast makes me zooooom sky high too , it just tastes so bloody good though


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> HI Tez , well done on the giving up smoking !! that really is an achievement , I know how hard it can be to do . Good levels too , Hmm you sure you're diabetic ? I think you and Northerner may be fakes lol
> hahaha teapot !!?? that is sooo cruel , Im sure hes a lovely guy . You working tomorrow or just finished?



Yes I am diabetic. Got my blood tests done yesterday morning.

Yes he is a nice guy, but as I said I can't help but keep smirking in his presence. I am working at 3 pm. Got to see tea pot at 1pm and a coffee in between. I'm off to bed. Goodnight addict. x


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes I am diabetic. Got my blood tests done yesterday morning.
> 
> Yes he is a nice guy, but as I said I can't help but keep smirking in his presence. I am working at 3 pm. Got to see tea pot at 1pm and a coffee in between. I'm off to bed. Goodnight addict. x



night Tez catch you tomorrow , take care xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha Twin !!!! yes , it was the jacket friend Im really craving carbs and I dont know why grrrrr  (real food carbs !!!)
> Yes Im affraid toast makes me zooooom sky high too , it just tastes so bloody good though



i feel like eating carbs again too, since ive already broken the rules  that would be bad though 

are u going to give in to the carb cravings tonight?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i feel like eating carbs again too, since ive already broken the rules  that would be bad though
> 
> are u going to give in to the carb cravings tonight?



nooo I wont give in , if I do I'll just want to munch all night , carbs make me hungry  and I always regret eating them , I always feel like Ive put on a stone lol .What did you have for your tea in the end ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> nooo I wont give in , if I do I'll just want to munch all night , carbs make me hungry  and I always regret eating them , I always feel like Ive put on a stone lol .What did you have for your tea in the end ?



yeah i know what u mean, i felt really fat after the toast grr.

I had a tuna light lunch but was too lazy to make some salad to go with it so ended up having the toast. not very healthy! hehe. did u get prawns?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i know what u mean, i felt really fat after the toast grr.
> 
> I had a tuna light lunch but was too lazy to make some salad to go with it so ended up having the toast. not very healthy! hehe. did u get prawns?



Erm no I was too lazy  I had a bacon omlette in the end , it was quick and easy to cook lol I think I'll buy Prawns tomorrow though I want a salad  , its my favourite meal at the moment .


----------



## katie

mmm think i'll have mushroom omlette and salad tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> mmm think i'll have mushroom omlette and salad tomorrow



hahaha TODAY !! its another day AGAIN Grrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night Twin , Im going for a coffee , try and get some sleep tonight /this morning !! take care xx


----------



## katie

I will do. Hope you get some too, night! xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all habe gd day x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Hello Steff....

BG 5.8.

*I want it all* by Queen is first up this morning.

Decisions, decisions... I fancy honey on toast for breakfast. (No butter on wholemeal).... Or porridge..... Hmmmm


----------



## Steff

no brekkie for me 

catch u all later


----------



## Tezzz

Where is everybody? Surely not all at the W word??


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Where is everybody? Surely not all at the W word??



pass, im off today


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to the W word...

Laters.


----------



## Steff

cya have a gd day


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon...all in diabetes land...

Hows everyone doing today??

Just had a text message off AM....Here computer gone down with internet...she thinks its engineers at the exchange....Hopefully she will be back up and running soon.......She asked if I would tell all you gorgeous peeps...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi Heidi how you ?

cheers on the AM front i was beginning to worry


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon...all in diabetes land...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??
> 
> Just had a text message off AM....Here computer gone down with internet...she thinks its engineers at the exchange....Hopefully she will be back up and running soon.......She asked if I would tell all you gorgeous peeps...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hiya heidi,

I'm ok thanks, how are you and nath?

Thank for letting us know, I was wondering where twin was 



steff09 said:


> hi Heidi how you ?
> 
> cheers on the AM front i was beginning to worry



Hi steff, how's you today?

work ok?


----------



## Steff

no work mond and tues , unless there really short staffed

yes good ty Katie hows you?  jus had go at guessing your hbA lol x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi Heidi how you ?
> 
> cheers on the AM front i was beginning to worry



Hi Steff..

I'm good ta...weather crap over here......Nath been a typical teen...lol

How you doing??

Aye said to AM it would be the first thing I did when I came online...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> Hiya heidi,
> 
> I'm ok thanks, how are you and nath?
> 
> Thank for letting us know, I was wondering where twin was
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Katie..
> 
> I'm good ta...Nath just been a teenager...lol..but he ok..was hypo during the night though..in a right state....
> 
> Are you on the countdown for OZ??
> 
> Twin is good...she gutted though about the internet/computer issue though..
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff..
> 
> I'm good ta...weather crap over here......Nath been a typical teen...lol
> 
> How you doing??
> 
> Aye said to AM it would be the first thing I did when I came online...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hya yes im ok ty , lack of sleep last 3 nights tho really struggling , typical i put a thread up about my dad and his lack of sleep last week asking for advice and hen i start not sleeping grr x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hya yes im ok ty , lack of sleep last 3 nights tho really struggling , typical i put a thread up about my dad and his lack of sleep last week asking for advice and hen i start not sleeping grr x




Awww hun...nothing worse than lack of sleep......Have you tried Lavender on your pillow??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Awww hun...nothing worse than lack of sleep......Have you tried Lavender on your pillow??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I aint no i was going to try the talc under the sheets but i dnt fancy getting a telling off from him when he wakes smelling like a babies boudoir


ty for tip xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> no work mond and tues , unless there really short staffed
> 
> yes good ty Katie hows you?  jus had go at guessing your hbA lol x



Oh righ, that's good then 

Not too bad thanks, just getting over the weekend - havent been arrested so it's all good lol!  

Thanks, im dreading the result since ive been drinking alot and havent been sleeping well  I have been testing more though, hmm.



sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie..
> 
> I'm good ta...Nath just been a teenager...lol..but he ok..was hypo during the night though..in a right state....
> 
> Are you on the countdown for OZ??
> 
> Twin is good...she gutted though about the internet/computer issue though..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Glad you are ok, Aww poor nath.  I had one last night too but at least I woke up to 5.3 afterward hehe.

Yeah I really can't wait for Oz, but I need a job to get a bit more money urgh.

A bet AM doesnt know what to do with herself while the internet is dead, poor girl 

xx


----------



## sasha1

Glad you are ok, Aww poor nath.  I had one last night too but at least I woke up to 5.3 afterward hehe.

Yeah I really can't wait for Oz, but I need a job to get a bit more money urgh.

A bet AM doesnt know what to do with herself while the internet is dead, poor girl 

xx[/quote]


Think it must be something to do with the weather..he was 1.6.....fell out of bed....2 hypostops.. toast.. and oatbar later....was 9.8...then woke up at 3.8....mind you at dinner he was 12...

How long you off to OZ for??...you lucky gal...

Bless AM....hope she back up and running soon....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hmm yes id be the same altho id be more mortified with out my mobile more then net i think lolz

mind you getting into these days is proving a pain im having to keep rebooting or reloaiding all the time


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Think it must be something to do with the weather..he was 1.6.....fell out of bed....2 hypostops.. toast.. and oatbar later....was 9.8...then woke up at 3.8....mind you at dinner he was 12...
> 
> How long you off to OZ for??...you lucky gal...
> 
> Bless AM....hope she back up and running soon....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I think I over-corrected before bed, I was only 3.5 but it took about 4 glucotabs for my to wake to 5.3.

Oh no! Did he come and find you or did you hear him fall? Poor thing, that's a lot of carbs he needed, he couldnt have felt great in the morning, hope he feels better now 

Up to a year, im just going to see how it goes.  I might decide to travel somewhere else or I might miss people so much I come home (doubt that, hehehe!).



steff09 said:


> hmm yes id be the same altho id be more mortified with out my mobile more then net i think lolz
> 
> mind you getting into these days is proving a pain im having to keep rebooting or reloaiding all the time



hehe that's funny because i havent found my phone since saturday night!  Im sure it must be here somewhere because I phoned my mum to come and get me and I remember texting on the way home


----------



## Steff

lolol gosh noooooo way , how are things after saturday night then ?


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> I think I over-corrected before bed, I was only 3.5 but it took about 4 glucotabs for my to wake to 5.3.
> 
> Oh no! Did he come and find you or did you hear him fall? Poor thing, that's a lot of carbs he needed, he couldnt have felt great in the morning, hope he feels better now
> 
> Up to a year, im just going to see how it goes.  I might decide to travel somewhere else or I might miss people so much I come home (doubt that, hehehe!).
> 
> 
> 5.3 Was good to wake up to.....
> 
> No heard him fall out of bed..we sleep with the bedroom doors open...cause Nath is a big lad and if he passes out behind is door..there is no way would be able to get in to help him...Nah he didnt feel to good when he woke up...expect he will go high again at some point today though..Mind you he was only 4.2ish at bed and he always has supper..maybe in hindsight should have given him something extra..he'd had toast, apple and banana..Yeah he on xbox playing call of duty..but a bit quiet..
> 
> You'll have an amazing time in OZ.....can I come.....please.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> lolol gosh noooooo way , how are things after saturday night then ?



well, probably better that i havent found my phone so havent read any texts along the lines of "oh my god katie, what did you doo?!" haha.  I feel a lot better than I did before saturday night in many ways, but also can't get the night out of my head now 



sasha1 said:


> 5.3 Was good to wake up to...
> 
> No heard him fall out of bed..we sleep with the bedroom doors open...cause Nath is a big lad and if he passes out behind is door..there is no way would be able to get in to help him...Nah he didnt feel to good when he woke up...expect he will go high again at some point today though..Mind you he was only 4.2ish at bed and he always has supper..maybe in hindsight should have given him something extra..he'd had toast, apple and banana..Yeah he on xbox playing call of duty..but a bit quiet..
> 
> You'll have an amazing time in OZ.....can I come.....please.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hope tonight goes better.

oh my brother loves call of duty.  personally I prefer Fallout because I can go around talking to people and buying things and then get my brother to do the fighting part for me 

lol yep everyone should come and we can have a forum holiday hehe!

xx


----------



## Steff

hmm yes can see what u mean , you and AM eh what an eventful saturday you both had xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hmm yes can see what u mean , you and AM eh what an eventful saturday you both had xx




Hehehehehe....They aint letting the side down...lol...Doing it for the gals....

I have'nt been out for ages...I'm a chuffing hermit now...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe....They aint letting the side down...lol...Doing it for the gals....
> 
> I have'nt been out for ages...I'm a chuffing hermit now...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Heidi lol i should come visit you some time hun , im the same as you not been out proper proper  since last august lol thats how sad it is i remember the exact date of it hahah


----------



## sasha1

Hope tonight goes better.

oh my brother loves call of duty.  personally I prefer Fallout because I can go around talking to people and buying things and then get my brother to do the fighting part for me 

lol yep everyone should come and we can have a forum holiday hehe!

xx[/quote]


Me to....

Yeah Nath got fallout as well....trouble is they hammer the games and then get fed up with them...he's waiting for the new call of duty that comes out in November....I like guitar hero...Its about all I can  do...if I try out else Nath takes the p***...and says I'm useless....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Heidi lol i should come visit you some time hun , im the same as you not been out proper proper  since last august lol thats how sad it is i remember the exact date of it hahah



Lat time I went out for a p*** up was 6 years ago.......shocking...I've been out for bar meals and stuff though...how rock n roll is that .....hahaha

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Lat time I went out for a p*** up was 6 years ago.......shocking...I've been out for bar meals and stuff though...how rock n roll is that .....hahaha
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hahahhaa ohh yeah i bene out for meals but seems the lad always in toe x


----------



## Steff

rght catch you all later tea time 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Had a massive run in with the dragon today after i handed my notice in. Because I'd mentioned it to the other girl yesterday and stupidly said I had he turned round and really yelled at me on the shop floor, said I was really unprofessional, a loser and had no respect for him. I really argued back this time and told him that under no circumstances would I be spoken to like that and if me being so unprofessional bothered him that much then I wouldn't put him down as a referance. He then kept going on about how stupid I am, and how I would end up always working in maccys because I'm a loser. All of this in front of customers. And yes, I did cry.

But he barely spoke to me all day after that. I phoned the area manager on the way back and told him exactloy what I think of the dragon and that he's a 'nasty, rude and manipulative little man'

So stressed over it. I had a cigarette aswell...it didn't calm me down...made me feel sick actually...and now I know why I gave up!

I could do with a large glass of wine


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hmm yes can see what u mean , you and AM eh what an eventful saturday you both had xx



haha I know, we are both terrible lol x



steff09 said:


> Heidi lol i should come visit you some time hun , im the same as you not been out proper proper  since last august lol thats how sad it is i remember the exact date of it hahah



I can just imagine you two out together, you would cause mayhem I bet 



sasha1 said:


> Me to....
> 
> Yeah Nath got fallout as well....trouble is they hammer the games and then get fed up with them...he's waiting for the new call of duty that comes out in November....I like guitar hero...Its about all I can  do...if I try out else Nath takes the p***...and says I'm useless....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ooh I love guitar hero.  My favourite is lips, you should get that one heidi hehe!

Right im off to do some web design, catch you later guys xx


----------



## sasha1

URGENT... NEWSFLASH....!!!!!!!


     Just been in touch with AM.....Computer still down... No internet....


     AM's Reply....... " I'M SUICIDAL ".....


Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Woooooooooo !!!!!! I Love The Sky Engineers !!!!!! I Love My Net Yay !! :d:d:d:d


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## Steff

back later then nobody about 


x


----------



## sasha1

Evening gorgeous peeps...

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

I will probs catch u 2morrow heidi im away now bath then footy 

goodnight hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Evening gorgeous peeps...
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



HELLOOOOOOOO HONEY !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I will probs catch u 2morrow heidi im away now bath then footy
> 
> goodnight hun xx



Hellooo goodbye


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> I will probs catch u 2morrow heidi im away now bath then footy
> 
> goodnight hun xx



Hi Hun...

Enjoy your bath and footie...catch you 2morra...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

?????????????????????????????????????????? i sense theres sum atmos 

AM are you ok with me ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOO HONEY !!




HELLLLLOOOOOOO......hehehehe....you've been saved....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> HELLLLLOOOOOOO......hehehehe....you've been saved....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes i love the Sky engineers  took their bloody time though , my net went down at 6am  its been hell !! you ok honey ? ive been catching up with the thread , Nath ok now ?? 


steff09 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????? i sense theres sum atmos
> 
> AM are you ok with me ?



Hehehe YES OF COURSE I AM !! its just everytime Im about and say hi you bugger off  coincidence obv lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i love the Sky engineers  took their bloody time though , my net went down at 6am  its been hell !! you ok honey ? ive been catching up with the thread , Nath ok now ??
> 
> 
> Hehehe YES OF COURSE I AM !! its just everytime Im about and say hi you bugger off  coincidence obv lol



sorry hun i live my life around the soaps lmao xxxx sad but true 

ill be bk after 10 as usual , xxxx nice to see your back


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sorry hun i live my life around the soaps lmao xxxx sad but true
> 
> ill be bk after 10 as usual , xxxx nice to see your back



Catch you later honey  woo yeah I was suicidal without my net lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just found out my nana is dying

theyve given her a week

i cant stop crying


----------



## sasha1

salmonpuff said:


> i just found out my nana is dying
> 
> theyve given her a week
> 
> i cant stop crying



Hi Sam..

Sending you big ((((((HUGS))))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> i just found out my nana is dying
> 
> theyve given her a week
> 
> i cant stop crying



Oh Nooooo !!! im so sorry Sam  (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> i just found out my nana is dying
> 
> theyve given her a week
> 
> i cant stop crying



I'm so sorry to hear that  Big hug for you.


----------



## sasha1

This is just ridiculous....FFS....poor Nath is hypo again...2.6....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> This is just ridiculous....FFS....poor Nath is hypo again...2.6....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh bugger !! I hope hes ok honey , let me know when you can , I'll worry otherwise. If you are not online text me. Poor Nath , bloody hypos ffs


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bugger !! I hope hes ok honey , let me know when you can , I'll worry otherwise. If you are not online text me. Poor Nath , bloody hypos ffs



He just had hypostop and glucose tablets....this is the third one since stupid o'clock this morning....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He just had hypostop and glucose tablets....this is the third one since stupid o'clock this morning....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



has he eaten less than usual or different food ? his Bolus may have kicked it quick before the food and he may go high later , thats happened to me before with chips


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> has he eaten less than usual or different food ? his Bolus may have kicked it quick before the food and he may go high later , thats happened to me before with chips



Hi Hun...Nothing different than usual...I've even dropped his Bolus down today...and cause he woke at 3.8 this morning...from the stupid 1.6 we had during the night....he had breakfast insulin half hour after...he was 13.1 at lunch..than 5.8 at tea...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...Nothing different than usual...I've even dropped his Bolus down today...and cause he woke at 3.8 this morning...from the stupid 1.6 we had during the night....he had breakfast insulin half hour after...he was 13.1 at lunch..than 5.8 at tea...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm you got me then  has he been more active the last couple of days ? maybe a late drop from that? Bloody Diabetes like to keep us on our toes honey Grrrr


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm you got me then  has he been more active the last couple of days ? maybe a late drop from that? Bloody Diabetes like to keep us on our toes honey Grrrr




This one has me beat...I usually can come up with some reason...Yes one hypo leaves you with the predisposition of further hypos in the next 24 hrs..the only thing I can possible think of is that he's kicked a load of glucose out of his muscles..and they now have clawed it all back..he was lower than the meter said..or its just one of them...He's at 5.8 now..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> This one has me beat...I usually can come up with some reason...Yes one hypo leaves you with the predisposition of further hypos in the next 24 hrs..the only thing I can possible think of is that he's kicked a load of glucose out of his muscles..and they now have clawed it all back..he was lower than the meter said..or its just one of them...He's at 5.8 now..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



At least hes ok now and gone higher , Id give him an extra snack before bed though. yes I think you probably are right on this one , it sounds like hes clawed back the glucose and gone low because of it


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> At least hes ok now and gone higher , Id give him an extra snack before bed though. yes I think you probably are right on this one , it sounds like hes clawed back the glucose and gone low because of it




Hehehehehe...I've just spotted your new signature...love it...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...I've just spotted your new signature...love it...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe yes but sooooo true honey  I changed it at about 1am I think lol , I was bored


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe yes but sooooo true honey  I changed it at about 1am I think lol , I was bored



Hahahaha...I've just changed mine too...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha...I've just changed mine too...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe yeah I just noticed  , love it , so true .Theres nothing more satisfying than revenge


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehe....Revenge is sweet...lol...But best served cold....lol...

On that not you lovely peeps..gonna go offline now...will catch up with you all 2morra...probably be on sometime in the afternoon...

Take care and stay safe..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe....Revenge is sweet...lol...But best served cold....lol...
> 
> On that not you lovely peeps..gonna go offline now...will catch up with you all 2morra...probably be on sometime in the afternoon...
> 
> Take care and stay safe..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey take care ((((hugs)))) I hope Nath has a better night !

catch you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe....Revenge is sweet...lol...But best served cold....lol...
> 
> On that not you lovely peeps..gonna go offline now...will catch up with you all 2morra...probably be on sometime in the afternoon...
> 
> Take care and stay safe..
> 
> Heidi
> xx


abit latr but nights heidi hope nath has a good night   xx

p.s good signature x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> abit latr but nights heidi hope nath has a good night   xx
> 
> p.s good signature x



Helloooo Steffi you okies?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Steffi you okies?



elllooo sorry for delay im watching sumit on british soldiers on sky xx


----------



## Steff

ccoooeeeeee am i guna have to start playing solitaire grrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ccoooeeeeee am i guna have to start playing solitaire grrr



Oops sorry steff I got distracted by a hot guy  you okies ?


----------



## Steff

dam thats what your calling northener now then


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> dam thats what your calling northener now then



Shhh hes already on to the fact Im stalking him


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhh hes already on to the fact Im stalking him



 sorryyyy im terrible for putting my foot in it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

someone want to stop the world for me?


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhh hes already on to the fact Im stalking him



Just stay outside the perimeter fence, is all I ask!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Just stay outside the perimeter fence, is all I ask!



Well now you have the Injunction I HAVE  to stay at least 50 feet away from you !!


----------



## Steff

pmsL

AM do u know how nath is now , i know you text heidi sometimes was just wondering  x


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> someone want to stop the world for me?



Wassup Sam?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsL
> 
> AM do u know how nath is now , i know you text heidi sometimes was just wondering  x



yes me and heidi text all the time , he was ok earlier , his levels had gone up . she goes to bed early so I dont want to text her now, ill text in the morning though .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Wassup Sam?



everythings just one big horrible MESS

work today was awful, then i get home to the worst news in the world. I just want my nana to give me a big hug, but she can't. I don't want to have to go to a funeral next week, but I'llhave to


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> everythings just one big horrible MESS
> 
> work today was awful, then i get home to the worst news in the world. I just want my nana to give me a big hug, but she can't. I don't want to have to go to a funeral next week, but I'llhave to



Aw no, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes me and heidi text all the time , he was ok earlier , his levels had gone up . she goes to bed early so I dont want to text her now, ill text in the morning though .



okies hun no probs x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> someone want to stop the world for me?



((((HUGS)))) Im so sorry to hear about your Nana


----------



## Tasha43x

heyy anyone lurking about?


----------



## Tasha43x

salmonpuff said:


> i just found out my nana is dying
> 
> theyve given her a week
> 
> i cant stop crying



Aww sorry to hear that Sam


----------



## Steff

hi there tasha how are u x


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> hi there tasha how are u x



Good thanx just busy packing, am going away for a week on friday, hows you?


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Good thanx just busy packing, am going away for a week on friday, hows you?



yes thanks im ok

where are you off ?


----------



## Tasha43x

Just canada, vancouver then toronto  you off anywhere these holidays?


----------



## Steff

JUST goodness me thats good , who you going with ? i hope you have a lovley time x

nope nowehre this year im afraid


----------



## Tasha43x

With my mum, brother and some friends but tbh the weather in canada is about the same as it here


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> With my mum, brother and some friends



lucky people great places, are you away into september then or back end of august x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> With my mum, brother and some friends but tbh the weather in canada is about the same as it here



Wow Tasha you lucky thing !! can I come with you ? you feeling any better now btw ?


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> lucky people great places, are you away into september then or back end of august x



Am back on the 28th August, im going to miss this forum, a whole weekwithout it


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow Tasha you lucky thing !! can I come with you ? you feeling any better now btw ?



Would love for you to come AM  Feeling a bit more "motivated" yeahh


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Am back on the 28th August, im going to miss this forum, a whole weekwithout it


aww yes im sure you will have alot to catch up on alot can happen in a week x


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Would love for you to come AM  Feeling a bit more "motivated" yeahh



im sure a hol like what your going on would motivate most hehehe xx


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> aww yes im sure you will have alot to catch up on alot can happen in a week x



Well especially in this thread like 20 pages are from 1 day!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Would love for you to come AM  Feeling a bit more "motivated" yeahh



Good Im glad Ive been worried about you honey !! Maybe getting away from home will cheer you up and get you ready to start taking change and getting this bloody diabetes sorted. Hey you been on Asos lately ? I got a few tops the other week in the sale and some gorgeous shoes .


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Well especially in this thread like 20 pages are from 1 day!!!!



yup we are the livliest on here thats for sure haha x


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Im glad Ive been worried about you honey !! Maybe getting away from home will cheer you up and get you ready to start taking change and getting this bloody diabetes sorted. Hey you been on Asos lately ? I got a few tops the other week in the sale and some gorgeous shoes .



Hopefully with a change of scenery it will  diabetes is like a stressful full time job. I didnt know they had a sale on  when did it start?? I need a new bikini, i will have a look tomorrow morning


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup we are the livliest on here thats for sure haha x



well there are alot of friends that come into this thread for a laugh and support when we are down so we all chat and advise eachother in here. plus that steff never shuts up fgs , seen how much shes posted ffs !! Northerner needs to suspend her posting rights lol


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> yup we are the livliest on here thats for sure haha x



Thats good it would be quiet on here without you lot!


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Thats good it would be quiet on here without you lot!



very true indeedy


----------



## Tasha43x

Rhis one liners thread is a really good idea, who started the first one?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Thats good it would be quiet on here without you lot!



It would be quiet thats for sure .... Hmm it would make Northerners job easier though without keeping an eye on us lot


----------



## Steff

this 1 in particualar was started by angel eyes  x

they has been previous thread some wer stopped as went on to longggggg


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> well there are alot of friends that come into this thread for a laugh and support when we are down so we all chat and advise eachother in here. plus that steff never shuts up fgs , seen how much shes posted ffs !! Northerner needs to suspend her posting rights lol



 pmfslll god she is a right wind up merchant that gobby AM


----------



## Tasha43x

Even longer than this one? 

PS i have only read this thread not any other of the one liners


----------



## Steff

noooooooooooooooo this is the longest on going 1


----------



## Tasha43x

Oh lol, well i have a dentist appointment in the morning to take out one of my adult teeth oh no its soooo painful when they stick the needle into my gum  so i better head off to bed bye x


----------



## Steff

Tasha43x said:


> Oh lol, well i have a dentist appointment in the morning to take out one of my adult teeth oh no its soooo painful when they stick the needle into my gum  so i better head off to bed bye x



ouch good luck with that tash 

night hun sleep well xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Rhis one liners thread is a really good idea, who started the first one?



it was Northerners idea as we were taking over the forum /posts with just chat.


steff09 said:


> this 1 in particualar was started by angel eyes  x
> 
> they has been previous thread some wer stopped as went on to longggggg


 they were usually just over 100 pages , this is the longest ever though , should we carry it on or ask northerner if we can start again?


steff09 said:


> pmfslll god she is a right wind up merchant that gobby AM



ahem , I beg your pardon , gobby moi? .. yeah ok you got me banged to rights hehehe


Tasha43x said:


> Even longer than this one?
> 
> PS i have only read this thread not any other of the one liners



we are defo prolific posters Tasha , good to see you in the thread again btw


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night Tasha take care xxx good luck at the dentists


----------



## Steff

nah keep it for sure AM x


lmao@ glad your admitting your gobby x


----------



## Steff

so hun what happened with this engineers  today then ?? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nah keep it for sure AM x
> 
> 
> lmao@ glad your admitting your gobby x



Erm I only said that to shut you up ... *mumbles gobby bitch under breath*


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Erm I only said that to shut you up ... *mumbles gobby bitch under breath*



errr thats way outta order i aint gobby pmsl. being in here with you for to long i had a good teacher


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> so hun what happened with this engineers  today then ?? xx



Well I was working this morning at about 6am and my net went down , it was showing I was conected and had full signal but I couldnt get on anything , grrr I waited a few hours and phoned them and they said it was a problem in the exchange and my whole area had gone down , global something he said they call it , anyway apparently the engineers had been working on it since just after 6am , it finally came back on after 6pm ffs !! I was suicidal , my whole life is on my laptop and my work grrr


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I was working this morning at about 6am and my net went down , it was showing I was conected and had full signal but I couldnt get on anything , grrr I waited a few hours and phoned them and they said it was a problem in the exchange and my whole area had gone down , global something he said they call it , anyway apparently the engineers had been working on it since just after 6am , it finally came back on after 6pm ffs !! I was suicidal , my whole life is on my laptop and my work grrr



yea we have had that before , they had been doing sum building work near by and had dug through a cable we was like errr we cant ring u to tell u they is a prob we have no lije to use etc etc , but i know wat u mean if it went off for even an hour we would be lost lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> errr thats way outta order i aint gobby pmsl. being in here with you for to long i had a good teacher



Hahahaha .. Im telling Northerner you're bullying me Steff !!  You're probably right though , we have been partners in crime a while now lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha .. Im telling Northerner you're bullying me Steff !!  You're probably right though , we have been partners in crime a while now lol



Northener wont mind surely im a fellow northener person lolol

aye hun i have spent nearly as many hours with you then o/h pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Northener wont mind surely im a fellow northener person lolol
> 
> aye hun i have spent nearly as many hours with you then o/h pmsl



haha Hmm you Northerners sticking together eh ? I'll drum up some southern support then lol  hehehe yes we have spent some hours together , hehehe


----------



## Steff

god im just reading the most users thing we had 74 online yesterdat at 8.12 blimey wtf was going on then ?? was they giving out free sweeties


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god im just reading the most users thing we had 74 online yesterdat at 8.12 blimey wtf was going on then ?? was they giving out free sweeties



you're joking !!?? that many ?? wow we are a popular forum now  Hmm I didnt get any sweets , who had mine ??


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> you're joking !!?? that many ?? wow we are a popular forum now  Hmm I didnt get any sweets , who had mine ??



yeah i cant quite believe that , i reckon northener needs to confirm it i aint ever seen more then 25 on here nevermind 74 thats a load , nah hun im afraid you was away in msn and i thought well she will never know and grabbed um


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah i cant quite believe that , i reckon northener needs to confirm it i aint ever seen more then 25 on here nevermind 74 thats a load , nah hun im afraid you was away in msn and i thought well she will never know and grabbed um



hahaha yes i bet you bloody did too , some friend you are  oh well its your glucose levels to rise not mine and my ass is big enough anyway lol , I hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Steff

im going slope off to bed now ok hun im getting very tired 

ty for the company as always a pleasure x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im going slope off to bed now ok hun im getting very tired
> 
> ty for the company as always a pleasure x x



night honey take care xxx  catch you tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

You sleeping Twin??


----------



## katie

heya twin, going to bed in a minute because ive got my appointment in the morning. Catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> heya twin, going to bed in a minute because ive got my appointment in the morning. Catch you tomorrow xx



Okies night Twin , good luck .. fingers crossed its a good one for you 

take care xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Goodnight /Morning Everyone . catch you all later ( internet permitting )


----------



## Steff

good morning all x

g/l katie x


----------



## Tezzz

Good afternoon all.

Been keeping the neighbours amused with some *Slade* on the record player.

Just off to the W word....

Someone's got to do it....


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all x
> 
> g/l katie x


afternoon everyone , I hope you are all well today


brightontez said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Been keeping the neighbours amused with some *Slade* on the record player.
> 
> Just off to the W word....
> 
> Someone's got to do it....



Catch you later Tez , have a good day .


----------



## Steff

mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh afternoon AM and tez 

back after 3 xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh afternoon AM and tez
> 
> back after 3 xx



Catch you later Steff  Grrr Im working today , doing all the stuff I couldnt do while my internet was down


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Catch you later Steff  Grrr Im working today , doing all the stuff I couldnt do while my internet was down



okies hun mwah n me xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> okies hun mwah n me xx



 Im loveing the Signature btw


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

got my welcome meeting with maccys at 4 today

so much to tell them, explain my wories over nights and the diabetes and then of course the possibility i'll need time off at some point within the next 2 weeks

*sigh*


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> got my welcome meeting with maccys at 4 today
> 
> so much to tell them, explain my wories over nights and the diabetes and then of course the possibility i'll need time off at some point within the next 2 weeks
> 
> *sigh*



Hi Sam , I hope your meeting goes well for you   Im sure they will be understanding of your situation with everything that is going on at the moment  
How did Matt get on at his interview btw?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sam , I hope your meeting goes well for you   Im sure they will be understanding of your situation with everything that is going on at the moment
> How did Matt get on at his interview btw?



he's not sure, and keeps obsessing over it *sigh*

I think he did fine, but we shall see


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> he's not sure, and keeps obsessing over it *sigh*
> 
> I think he did fine, but we shall see



I hope he gets it then  Hmm I tend to analyse things aswell so I know how he feels.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right people , catch you later . I have to do some work now before I get sacked . 
Hi Heidi when you come on , I hope you and Nath are well today and Nath has had a hypo free night. Catch you later xx


----------



## Tasha43x

Hi just came back from the dentist and boy was it painful, the dentist was literally hacking at my tooth with plyers


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps...

Hows everyone doing today....????

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hey heidi must of came on same time as me haha

im fine here u ok? hows nath now? xxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey heidi must of came on same time as me haha
> 
> im fine here u ok? hows nath now? xxx



Hi Hun...Great minds....xx

Glad you ok...weather here is crap....

Nath much better... no hypo's yet today...fingers crossed...

2 weeks today he's back at school....loving that idea..bless him

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...Great minds....xx
> 
> Glad you ok...weather here is crap....
> 
> Nath much better... no hypo's yet today...fingers crossed...
> 
> 2 weeks today he's back at school....loving that idea..bless him
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe yes my m8 in scotland waved her son off this morning his frist day in comp , byt they finished like end of june there , mine back on 8th sept like, away to get his new gear next week , 

pleased to hear about nathan hun xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hehehe yes my m8 in scotland waved her son off this morning his frist day in comp , byt they finished like end of june there , mine back on 8th sept like, away to get his new gear next week ,
> 
> pleased to hear about nathan hun xx



Aye..Heard on the radio that scotland went back today....its still August....OOOO..first day at comp....Wish Nath was still in the infants..hes going into year 10..Got most of his uniform..just shoes, trainers, and footie boots to get.

I'm so pleased Nath ok today...3 hypo's in a night and day..not good..

Uniforms cost a fortune....

Meant to say...lovin the new signature...I've got that up on mi kitchen wall...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Aye..Heard on the radio that scotland went back today....its still August....OOOO..first day at comp....Wish Nath was still in the infants..hes going into year 10..Got most of his uniform..just shoes, trainers, and footie boots to get.
> 
> I'm so pleased Nath ok today...3 hypo's in a night and day..not good..
> 
> Uniforms cost a fortune....
> 
> Meant to say...lovin the new signature...I've got that up on mi kitchen wall...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



well everyone else was changing and i like to be in the crowd haha
AM must be away working do you reckon ? xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> well everyone else was changing and i like to be in the crowd haha
> AM must be away working do you reckon ? xx



She must be hun...not heard from AM today...think she might be catching up on what she was meant to yesterday..but computer down...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> She must be hun...not heard from AM today...think she might be catching up on what she was meant to yesterday..but computer down...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



ahhhh yes thats right. I got a whole load of washing needs to go out on the line i cba tho grrr


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> ahhhh yes thats right. I got a whole load of washing needs to go out on the line i cba tho grrr



Is it sunny over your way??...Lashing down here again...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Is it sunny over your way??...Lashing down here again...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yea tis better then yesterday was dull , had a little sun this morning  now its just calm with enough breeze to get my washing out lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yea tis better then yesterday was dull , had a little sun this morning  now its just calm with enough breeze to get my washing out lol




We had rain yesterday...rain today...winds coming in tonight...Brilliant and guess what more rain 2morra.......I'm sprouting a beak....and webbed feet...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> We had rain yesterday...rain today...winds coming in tonight...Brilliant and guess what more rain 2morra.......I'm sprouting a beak....and webbed feet...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



 so you got much planned for rest of day hun x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> so you got much planned for rest of day hun x



Not much for the rest of the day hun...just pottering about...I'm a bit bored...lol...Mind you got my massive tribunal letter finished and sent off this morning...so well earned chillax...
 Are you on with much hun??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

ajj yes the 7th hun aint it ? not alot hun no got washing out now and on making a casserole tis in oven at mo i started it at work x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> ajj yes the 7th hun aint it ? not alot hun no got washing out now and on making a casserole tis in oven at mo i started it at work x




Sure is the 7th hun.....just want it to be over and done with...

Casserole sounds good....I have'nt made one of those for ages...might do one on Sunda...Nath loves them

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Sure is the 7th hun.....just want it to be over and done with...
> 
> Casserole sounds good....I have'nt made one of those for ages...might do one on Sunda...Nath loves them
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Seems like im stuck doing 1 a week , i notice i never get any help like lol, 

i bet hn must be praying on your mind as its gets closer , are you going with some one ? x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Seems like im stuck doing 1 a week , i notice i never get any help like lol,
> 
> i bet hn must be praying on your mind as its gets closer , are you going with some one ? x



Thats blokes for you hun...lol...does the little one like cooking..Nath used to love it..and will still have a go now.

My dads taking me to the court...but I'm going in on mi own...lol...flying solo...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Thats blokes for you hun...lol...does the little one like cooking..Nath used to love it..and will still have a go now.
> 
> My dads taking me to the court...but I'm going in on mi own...lol...flying solo...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lol and will nath be in school? or no he wont be will he ?

nice dad hun , mine wud be the same


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lol and will nath be in school? or no he wont be will he ?
> 
> nice dad hun , mine wud be the same



No Nath is going to school....Dont fancy putting him through the ordeal of cross examination...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> No Nath is going to school....Dont fancy putting him through the ordeal of cross examination...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yeah best idea hun aint it , i suppose you dont get to hear the descion on the day then ??


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yeah best idea hun aint it , i suppose you dont get to hear the descion on the day then ??




They should be able to tell me the decision on the day..but it depends if they can agree one...theres a possibility they cant and may have to have another one..or they may require even more information etc....They have had about 40 pages of additional information so far...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> They should be able to tell me the decision on the day..but it depends if they can agree one...theres a possibility they cant and may have to have another one..or they may require even more information etc....They have had about 40 pages of additional information so far...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lol well its good sumtimes to be overloaded in a way , gosh id hate the not knowing hun i hope they can reach it on the day for and not prolong it anymore xxxxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lol well its good sumtimes to be overloaded in a way , gosh id hate the not knowing hun i hope they can reach it on the day for and not prolong it anymore xxxxx



Me to hun...got everything crossed...

Hey just noticed your nearly at 5,000 posts...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Me to hun...got everything crossed..
> 
> Hey just noticed your nearly at 5,000 posts..
> Heidi
> xx



yes im getting there slowly but surely , I am after a choccie bar of northner as a treat but i dont think so some how , cause AM will be wondering why she did'nt get one


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes im getting there slowly but surely , I am after a choccie bar of northner as a treat but i dont think so some how , cause AM will be wondering why she did'nt get one



That just reminds me I've got a whispa bar in the fridge...yummmm...thats my tea sorted...lol...

Gonna go offline for a bit..be back soon..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> That just reminds me I've got a whispa bar in the fridge...yummmm...thats my tea sorted...lol...
> 
> Gonna go offline for a bit..be back soon..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



oiii dont tease haha

catch you later on hun xx ty for chat


----------



## Steff

right im offski as well guna get tea sorted and make myself some lollies for the freezer

hello AM when you come on hun , hope you aint worked to hard x x


----------



## Steff

god i dont belive it i am getting the dishes washed for me , i need a sit down ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im offski as well guna get tea sorted and make myself some lollies for the freezer
> 
> hello AM when you come on hun , hope you aint worked to hard x x



Evening Steff ,yes Ive been working hard for hours 


steff09 said:


> god i dont belive it i am getting the dishes washed for me , i need a sit down ha



OMG !! have you got any dishes left are they all broken lol?


----------



## insulinaddict09

right , I'll be back in about 10 minutes , Im going in search of food and a coffee.


----------



## Tasha43x

Hi everyone  what are we all upto ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Hi everyone  what are we all upto ?



Hi Tasha , how did you get on at the dentists honey? 
you all packed and ready to go then ?


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tasha , how did you get on at the dentists honey?
> you all packed and ready to go then ?



It was terribly painful, the dentist was hacking at my tooth with a plyer thingy and had to have 3 injections to numb the pain but it still hurt.  Yep i just finished my packing this afternoon. Anyway how are you today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> It was terribly painful, the dentist was hacking at my tooth with a plyer thingy and had to have 3 injections to numb the pain but it still hurt.  Yep i just finished my packing this afternoon. Anyway how are you today?



ouch I hate dentists  the last time I went I had work done on a tooth Id cracked , my god it was f****** agony !! and I had to bloody pay for the priviledge ffs and Dont even try to get near me with a needle !! hehehe I have to be pinned down lol  Was it a back tooth then , they usually bring out the tool kit for those lol . When do you go on holiday ?


----------



## Steff

elooo am liked the colour purple up there^^

hellooooo tasha hows things? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> elooo am liked the colour purple up there^^
> 
> hellooooo tasha hows things? xx



Helloooo hehehe well you know me , I like to mix it up abit lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

OOOOOO Steff !!! I hope Northerner is watching !!! you're nearly at your 5000 posts !! WOOOOOOO GO STEFF , bugger Id better speed up before you catch me lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the meeting went ok, nothing I didn't know though (they seem to forget ive worked there before). They had a bit of a snipe at the fact I'm a graduate and that I shouldn't be working at maccys really but I was like 'I have rent and bills to pay' LOL. Just need to do this health & safety test thing online in a bit *sigh*, again stuff I already know.

Still feeling rather down in the dumps though. The woman who held the meeting said that if I need to go to see my nana then it would be no problem at short notice, as long as I let them know what's going on. I told her I'd feel pretty guilty if I only worked there a few days and then suddenly had to go over to norfolk.



but they seem ok with it.

Have to pop back in on monday with my H&S test, my deed poll and something with my NI number on then I'll get my uniform and be ready to start.

Huzzah

And I've just noticed the buttons on my laptop are all shiny and worn...


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps...

How are we all doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> the meeting went ok, nothing I didn't know though (they seem to forget ive worked there before). They had a bit of a snipe at the fact I'm a graduate and that I shouldn't be working at maccys really but I was like 'I have rent and bills to pay' LOL. Just need to do this health & safety test thing online in a bit *sigh*, again stuff I already know.
> 
> Still feeling rather down in the dumps though. The woman who held the meeting said that if I need to go to see my nana then it would be no problem at short notice, as long as I let them know what's going on. I told her I'd feel pretty guilty if I only worked there a few days and then suddenly had to go over to norfolk.
> 
> 
> 
> but they seem ok with it.
> 
> Have to pop back in on monday with my H&S test, my deed poll and something with my NI number on then I'll get my uniform and be ready to start.
> 
> Huzzah
> 
> And I've just noticed the buttons on my laptop are all shiny and worn...



Hi Sam , its good news that they are being understanding about your Nana , at least you know if you need to go at short notice your job is still secure. 
Hmm yes my laptop keypad is glaringly shiny lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps...
> 
> How are we all doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Evening Heidi , you both ok honey?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Heidi , you both ok honey?



Hi Hun...

Yeah we both ok ta...

Hows you day been??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> Yeah we both ok ta...
> 
> Hows you day been??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes fine thanks  Ive been knuckling down and working today , trying to make up for yesterdays lack of internet for hours Grrr  
Is Nath hypo free today honey? Ive been low today but touch wood no hypos yay !! So "The Letter" is all done now then  I hope they just tell you on the day instead of messing you about anymore .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes fine thanks  Ive been knuckling down and working today , trying to make up for yesterdays lack of internet for hours Grrr
> Is Nath hypo free today honey? Ive been low today but touch wood no hypos yay !! So "The Letter" is all done now then  I hope they just tell you on the day instead of messing you about anymore .




I thought you might be playing catch up from yesterday hun..... Thank god you got it fixed...

No hypo's today as yet for Nath... running a little high at 11...... but that I would think is to do with yesterday..... Dont let yourself get too low hun....

Yes the letter is finished and been sent.... I hope they can tell me on the day... Hopefully it will be in my favour... but its 50/50

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I thought you might be playing catch up from yesterday hun..... Thank god you got it fixed...
> 
> No hypo's today as yet for Nath... running a little high at 11...... but that I would think is to do with yesterday..... Dont let yourself get too low hun....
> 
> Yes the letter is finished and been sent.... I hope they can tell me on the day... Hopefully it will be in my favour... but its 50/50
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes true it can go either way , its not fair though when you see people walking around fit and healthy who claim it , just conning the system  
they just fake illness to get it  
No I wont go too low , Im varying between 5's and 7's atm


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all how's tings?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes true it can go either way , its not fair though when you see people walking around fit and healthy who claim it , just conning the system
> they just fake illness to get it
> No I wont go too low , Im varying between 5's and 7's atm




Absolutely hun....Its totally p***** me off... Its gone take all my strength not to say that too....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> evening all how's tings?



Hi Ross....

Yeah we good ta...

Hows you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening all how's tings?



Hellooooo Ross , you ok honey? its been quiet without you !!


sasha1 said:


> Absolutely hun....Its totally p***** me off... Its gone take all my strength not to say that too....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I know how you feel , if anyone deserves it its Diabetics ffs 
all these people who claim it and get it , they have f*** all wrong with them .


----------



## rossi_mac

I doubt it's been quiet!! All good here just a wee bit knackered!


----------



## sasha1

Right gorgeous peep .....

I'm away offline now .... shattered was up a lot last night ... could'nt settle ... was bothered Nath would go hypo again ... 

Will catch up with you all 2morra .....  Take care, stay safe, (((((hugs)))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I doubt it's been quiet!! All good here just a wee bit knackered!



Aww we all missed you Ross 


sasha1 said:


> Right gorgeous peep .....
> 
> I'm away offline now .... shattered was up a lot last night ... could'nt settle ... was bothered Nath would go hypo again ...
> 
> Will catch up with you all 2morra .....  Take care, stay safe, (((((hugs)))))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night Heidi , catch you tomorrow at some point . Im working so I'll catch you when I can xxx tc xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Night Heidi, hope you have a good night.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww we all missed you Ross
> 
> Night Heidi , catch you tomorrow at some point . Im working so I'll catch you when I can xxx tc xxx



And I missed you all!! And i'm off again next week for longer! And on my own but the hotel has free wifi!! So whats been going down?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Night Heidi, hope you have a good night
> 
> And I missed you all!! And i'm off again next week for longer! And on my own but the hotel has free wifi!! So whats been going down?



Wow you're travelling alot atm , is it for work? 
No much been happening here , all very quiet. Free Wifi is always gooood


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow you're travelling alot atm , is it for work?
> No much been happening here , all very quiet. Free Wifi is always gooood



Yeah it's for work, I'll go were the work is!! Big job in the midlands so everyone happy! 

I'm knackered need a hot bath, so off now chat later, tomorrow maybes?

take care all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah it's for work, I'll go were the work is!! Big job in the midlands so everyone happy!
> 
> I'm knackered need a hot bath, so off now chat later, tomorrow maybes?
> 
> take care all.



Ok honey enjoy your bath !! catch you tomorrow  Tc


----------



## Steff

good evening xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good evening xxx



wooo Steff , one more post and youve hit the 5000 !!!


----------



## Steff

and here it is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ahahahha

hows you hun xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> and here it is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ahahahha
> 
> hows you hun xx



WOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME TO THE EXCLUSIVE 5000'S CLUB !!!!! 


Yes Im fine thanks honey


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME TO THE EXCLUSIVE 5000'S CLUB !!!!!
> 
> 
> Yes Im fine thanks honey



cheers hun yes very exclusive indeed


good me 2 been boring night like grr even had mp3 player out at 1 point x 

i see rossi is bk he ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cheers hun yes very exclusive indeed
> 
> 
> good me 2 been boring night like grr even had mp3 player out at 1 point x
> 
> i see rossi is bk he ok?



hahaha of course its exclusive , only the prolific will get in lol 
Yes Ross is back , tired but fine he said  He'll be about to catch up with everyone tomorrow I think.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha of course its exclusive , only the prolific will get in lol
> Yes Ross is back , tired but fine he said  He'll be about to catch up with everyone tomorrow I think.



nice one thats good then 

tis no tash or no1 tonight then ?? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nice one thats good then
> 
> tis no tash or no1 tonight then ?? xx



Twin is lurking about somewhere I think , otherwise it is just thee and me again lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin is lurking about somewhere I think , otherwise it is just thee and me again lol



lol aye i was here then i was gone 2night grr ,nevermind he away to bed now so all mine mine xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol aye i was here then i was gone 2night grr ,nevermind he away to bed now so all mine mine xx



hahaha Im sooo glad I dont have to share  Did you tell him the post joke lol? thats is sooo funny !! I cant wait to tell my friend , hes away in belgium atm though so I'll have to wait


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha Im sooo glad I dont have to share  Did you tell him the post joke lol? thats is sooo funny !! I cant wait to tell my friend , hes away in belgium atm though so I'll have to wait



he has heard them all before so he knew where it was going lololol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> he has heard them all before so he knew where it was going lololol



Oh bugger thats a shame  I hope Will hasnt heard it too 
you working tomorrow or day off?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bugger thats a shame  I hope Will hasnt heard it too
> you working tomorrow or day off?



work 2moz yes hun you??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> work 2moz yes hun you??



Yes Im working no peace for the wicked lol  Im going to nip out for a couple of hours to get abit of shopping , then back to work.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Im working no peace for the wicked lol  Im going to nip out for a couple of hours to get abit of shopping , then back to work.



I will do mine beforehand as usual I do try and have a lie in but never quite hapens if i wake up i cant get bk to kip as things pop into my head that i need to do that day lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> I will do mine beforehand as usual I do try and have a lie in but never quite hapens if i wake up i cant get bk to kip as things pop into my head that i need to do that day lol



Hehehe Im like that all the time , I switched my laptop off at about 5am this morning , then layed there for an hour making a mental list of what I was going to do today 
Im totally hooked on this song atm , anddddd Jay Sean is hotttttttt which of course is an added bonus lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VknI5LJOXDM

Not my usual Metal I know ...... Ive never been the same since Swine Flu lol hehehe


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Im like that all the time , I switched my laptop off at about 5am this morning , then layed there for an hour making a mental list of what I was going to do today
> Im totally hooked on this song atm , anddddd Jay Sean is hotttttttt which of course is an added bonus lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VknI5LJOXDM
> 
> Not my usual Metal I know ...... Ive never been the same since Swine Flu lol hehehe



ffs dnt worry my taste is terrible lolz im listening to booty lov at mo


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ffs dnt worry my taste is terrible lolz im listening to booty lov at mo



Hahaha Well I do admit to being quite eclectic music wise but it is generally Metal and Rock with the odd random song thrown in for good measure  Booty Luv ?? its not Boogie 2nite is it lol?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Well I do admit to being quite eclectic music wise but it is gerarally Metal and Rock mainly with the odd random song thrown in for good measure  Booty Luv ?? its not Boogie 2nite is it lol?



there new one say it lol

got calvin harris on now get ready for the weekend or sumit


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> there new one say it lol
> 
> got calvin harris on now get ready for the weekend or sumit



ah ive not heard it   Ive just searched Calvin Harris though and Im listening to it now , hmm Im not keen tbh , I liked the song he did with Dizzee rascal tho


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> ah ive not heard it   Ive just searched Calvin Harris though and Im listening to it now , hmm Im not keen tbh , I liked the song he did with Dizzee rascal tho



yes me 2  dizzie got new one out hoiliday thats quite catchy .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes me 2  dizzie got new one out hoiliday thats quite catchy .



Yeah I quite like Dizzee


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I quite like Dizzee



yea and me , i even like peter andre's come back song and it did make number 4


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea and me , i even like peter andre's come back song and it did make number 4



Ive not heard it actually . hey love the new Avy , you are getting as bad as me for changing it lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive not heard it actually . hey love the new Avy , you are getting as bad as me for changing it lol



cant help it lol i think this is the one that will stay for good now x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cant help it lol i think this is the one that will stay for good now x



Is it the Poker Face one ? yeah its better than the other one of her .
Im just stuck deciding which fit guy to keep for a while lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Is it the Poker Face one ? yeah its better than the other one of her .
> Im just stuck deciding which fit guy to keep for a while lol



aye thats the one 

ohh i aint got any hot guys lined up yet to add but dont give me ideas or i will be changing again haha x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye thats the one
> 
> ohh i aint got any hot guys lined up yet to add but dont give me ideas or i will be changing again haha x



Well Jay Sean is doing it for me lately hence the Avy lol , Ive got a few other favourites though , I might change it daily


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well Jay Sean is doing it for me lately hence the Avy lol , Ive got a few other favourites though , I might change it daily



pmsl that be confooosing


----------



## Steff

right im offski people 

Northener is you see this i still want a choccie bar and AM should have one as well , we must now be the prelific posters within our own rights hahahah


night AM hun xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl that be confooosing



hahaha yeah youve got a point there


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im offski people
> 
> Northener is you see this i still want a choccie bar and AM should have one as well , we must now be the prelific posters within our own rights hahahah
> 
> 
> night AM hun xxxxxx



night steff , catch you later tc x


----------



## insulinaddict09

GRRRR Im still awake and now hypo !! and I had some supper ffs  Im not happy


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> GRRRR Im still awake and now hypo !! and I had some supper ffs  Im not happy



hey twin, maybe you need to reduce the basal slightly now? or do u think it could be the novorapid from dinner? i guess it depends on the timings x


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx x


----------



## Steff

right well AM helloooo just seen ya pop online mwahh xx

im awY to work now in till 3 today so catch you when i can x hope all is well 


byeeeeeeee


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right well AM helloooo just seen ya pop online mwahh xx
> 
> im awY to work now in till 3 today so catch you when i can x hope all is well
> 
> 
> byeeeeeeee



Hello Steff , dont work too hard !! hehehe  catch you later


----------



## Tasha43x

Hey AM, think i just missed Steff


----------



## Steff

laters hun 

good morning   tasha i am away now but helloooo and hope you have gr8 hol if i dont see you on before you go hun xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Hey AM, think i just missed Steff



Hi Tasha , you ok honey ? shes off to work


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> laters hun
> 
> good morning   tasha i am away now but helloooo and hope you have gr8 hol if i dont see you on before you go hun xxx



Oh thanx Steff byee hopefully i will be on later x


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tasha , you ok honey ? shes off to work



Hmm am ok, what you upto today then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Hmm am ok, what you upto today then?



Helloooo  Im working today as usual , just skivving on here for abit while I take a break  you ok today ?  hows your mouth , is it sore ?


----------



## Tasha43x

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo  Im working today as usual , just skivving on here for abit while I take a break  you ok today ?  hows your mouth , is it sore ?



Do your work AM you dont want to get in trouble lol  Really sore still yeah, my tooth looks disgusting cus it had a silver filling in it and a hole. Do you want to see it?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Do your work AM you dont want to get in trouble lol  Really sore still yeah, my tooth looks disgusting cus it had a silver filling in it and a hole. Do you want to see it?



Ewww .. teeth !! hehehe yeah go on then  I wont get sacked I'm on good terms with my boss


----------



## Tasha43x

Ok come log onto msn and i will show you via the webcam!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Ok come log onto msn and i will show you via the webcam!



Okies Ive logged on to MSN now , see you over there !! or rather your tooth hehehe


----------



## Steff

well good afternoon 

the air con has gone again at work , do i have rights being diabetic and needing air?? i aint a clue , not that i woukd ever kick up a fuss mind you x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well good afternoon
> 
> the air con has gone again at work , do i have rights being diabetic and needing air?? i aint a clue , not that i woukd ever kick up a fuss mind you x



Errm I dont think anything like that applies to be honest , although there must be some guidlines for working conditions surely?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errm I dont think anything like that applies to be honest , although there must be some guidlines for working conditions surely?



aye i will find out , cant stop the day seems school hold brings out all the families after a pub lunch 

xx laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye i will find out , cant stop the day seems school hold brings out all the families after a pub lunch
> 
> xx laters



Catch you later , tc


----------



## sasha1

HEELLLLLOOOOOOO......Peeps.

Hows everyone doing today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> HEELLLLLOOOOOOO......Peeps.
> 
> Hows everyone doing today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Heya Heidi , you and Nath ok today honey? 
Grrr im working today , Ive got soooooo much to do , all because my bl**dy internet the other day


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heya Heidi , you and Nath ok today honey?
> Grrr im working today , Ive got soooooo much to do , all because my bl**dy internet the other day




Hi Hun....

Yeah we both ok ta .... How you doing??

I've trapped that cat..... hehehehehehe 

OOOOO... the internet has put you back ..... not good ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun....
> 
> Yeah we both ok ta .... How you doing??
> 
> I've trapped that cat..... hehehehehehe
> 
> OOOOO... the internet has put you back ..... not good ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



That bl**dy cat has got me demented !! I emailed the link to my gamer friend who got in after 4 attempts Grrrr
Yes I totally rely on my internet for work so that 12 hours without it screwed me up and now Im playing catch up  Glad to hear you and Nath are good


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> That bl**dy cat has got me demented !! I emailed the link to my gamer friend who got in after 4 attempts Grrrr
> Yes I totally rely on my internet for work so that 12 hours without it screwed me up and now Im playing catch up  Glad to hear you and Nath are good



Hahahaha...Its driving me mad to..... TBH I think this one was a fluke ...but gonna have another go later ...lol... MMM...no what you me Nath did it after about 7 goes .... smart arse ... was his excuse to call me thick again.... lol.

Have you heard if Tomm has passed his A levels ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha...Its driving me mad to..... TBH I think this one was a fluke ...but gonna have another go later ...lol... MMM...no what you me Nath did it after about 7 goes .... smart arse ... was his excuse to call me thick again.... lol.
> 
> Have you heard if Tomm has passed his A levels ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I dont know if he has or not  Im hoping he's  in the pub celebrating with friends !! Im sure hes done well though , he did study really hard. 
I will catch that cat !!!


----------



## Steff

elloooooooooo all

Heidi missed ya agan but catch you later 

AM you about ?? xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> elloooooooooo all
> 
> Heidi missed ya agan but catch you later
> 
> AM you about ?? xxx



Yessssss Im lurking with intent


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yessssss Im lurking with intent




PMSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL@ INTENT 

WHOHOOOOOOOOOO CAN I JOIN YA
GREAT NEWS BOUT TOMS RESULTS EH , MAYBE TEXT HIEDI HUN EH SHE WAS ASKING YA BEFORE XX


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> PMSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL@ INTENT
> 
> WHOHOOOOOOOOOO CAN I JOIN YA
> GREAT NEWS BOUT TOMS RESULTS EH , MAYBE TEXT HIEDI HUN EH SHE WAS ASKING YA BEFORE XX



Hahaha you are usually not far away when I am causing mischief anyway!!

Heidi is online now Ive just spotted her lurking 

Yes its brilliant news im so pleased for him


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon ...

I'm back ..... Just had a massive thunder and lightening do .... and internet went down ... 

Hows everyone

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

ahh yes i can see her now lolol


afternoon heidi x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon ...
> 
> I'm back ..... Just had a massive thunder and lightening do .... and internet went down ...
> 
> Hows everyone
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooooo , Hmm its moody weather here too , it was bouncing down first thing , then blazing sunshine now it looks like its going to p*** down


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha you are usually not far away when I am causing mischief anyway!!
> 
> 
> well i gotta watch your back when twin aint about


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you are usually not far away when I am causing mischief anyway!!
> 
> 
> well i gotta watch your back when twin aint about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yes very true honey , us girls have to watch eachothers backs
> 
> Although Im sure Northerner knows its you who leads me astray
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yes very true honey , us girls have to watch eachothers backs
> 
> Although Im sure Northerner knows its you who leads me astray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMFSL thats made me splutter my coke nearly , dont be silly he knows im the shy and retiring type i aint got it in me to lead nowt xx
> 
> p.s shakiras new song is fab
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo , Hmm its moody weather here too , it was bouncing down first thing , then blazing sunshine now it looks like its going to p*** down



Hi Hun..

Its like that here as well ... was thundering first thing this morning as well ... the showers are on a biblical scale ... looks as if it gonna start again very soon ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

heidi cocoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haha xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> ahh yes i can see her now lolol
> 
> 
> afternoon heidi x x



Hi Steff...

Hows you doing hun??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMFSL thats made me splutter my coke nearly , dont be silly he knows im the shy and retiring type i aint got it in me to lead nowt xx
> 
> p.s shakiras new song is fab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pmsl , you shy and retiring !!?? FFS , DELUSIONAL  you mean !!! Lol
> Whats it called and I'll search it now ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Hows you doing hun??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes im fine ty heidi hun ty

did u enjoy that wispa yesterday ? lol teaser you are


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> heidi cocoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haha xx




Hehehehehehe ..... Hi Hun .....xx

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pmsl , you shy and retiring !!?? FFS , DELUSIONAL  you mean !!! Lol
> Whats it called and I'll search it now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's called shewolf
> i'll forgive that slurr on my character this once ha x
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

GRRRRR its bouncing down here and thunder !! Cheers Heidi  My bloody net best not go down again


----------



## Steff

ooppss run Heidi she be after you hun


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's called shewolf
> i'll forgive that slurr on my character this once ha x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slur .. moi ? Never
> 
> I'll have a mooch for it on youtube now
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooppss run Heidi she be after you hun



Yes thanks for that MATE  bloody jinx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slur .. moi ? Never
> 
> I'll have a mooch for it on youtube now /QUOTE]
> 
> : happy mootching *struts off*
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slur .. moi ? Never
> 
> I'll have a mooch for it on youtube now /QUOTE]
> 
> : happy mootching *struts off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mumbles abuse* ok sweetie wont be long
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

anyways hows the online shopping going ? has it arrived yet lazy moo x


----------



## sasha1

Hahahaha.... Nath saw that shakira video .. the other day .... bless he just stood there with his mouth wide open ....lol......Not sure if it was the song or her ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> anyways hows the online shopping going ? has it arrived yet lazy moo x



Who's online shopping ?? ..... What ya getting ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha.... Nath saw that shakira video .. the other day .... bless he just stood there with his mouth wide open ....lol......Not sure if it was the song or her ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lol yes aint she wearing like a clingy suit or sumit


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes im fine ty heidi hun ty
> 
> did u enjoy that wispa yesterday ? lol teaser you are



Did'nt gett to eat it .. lol ... Will be doing later though .. mmm

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> GRRRRR its bouncing down here and thunder !! Cheers Heidi  My bloody net best not go down again



Soz hun ...  Fingers crossed it won't go down ...  Mines running slow at the mo .. If I suddenly disappear .. its gone down again ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lol yes aint she wearing like a clingy suit or sumit



MMM ... She got it on in the cage bit .. it looks like she got nowt on .. Think thats what alerted the Nath's interest .. lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Who's online shopping ?? ..... What ya getting ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



AM was for food i think , saw her chatting to katie in carbers thread x


----------



## Tasha43x

I probably won't get a chance to speak to you lot before i go tomorrow so i will say byeeeeeee everyone now. Will have to catch up on all this thread next week  Am going to miss this forum


----------



## Steff

Tasha hun well i said it before but hope u have a fab time and the weather is swell xxx
we will miss you 2xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tasha ... 

Have a great holiday .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Who's online shopping ?? ..... What ya getting ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx


me being lazy and shopping online in tesco lol 


sasha1 said:


> Soz hun ...  Fingers crossed it won't go down ...  Mines running slow at the mo .. If I suddenly disappear .. its gone down again
> 
> Heidi
> xx


its sunny here again now ffs 


Tasha43x said:


> I probably won't get a chance to speak to you lot before i go tomorrow so i will say byeeeeeee everyone now. Will have to catch up on all this thread next week  Am going to miss this forum



Bye Tasha , have a great time , we'll miss you . Take care honey . have fun , Im sure theres plenty of hot guys lol  xxxx A.M


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> AM was for food i think , saw her chatting to katie in carbers thread x



Ermmmm you stalking me Steffi ??


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ermmmm you stalking me Steffi ??



of course aint you sussed that yet??


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ermmmm you stalking me Steffi ??




Hahahahaha ..... Did you get your shopping ...

Right I've got a question to you all, and need your advice....

I've got mi eye on this bloke, who's been working in the street for the last couple of months... well we've been chatting for the last couple of weeks as I've been either going to town or coming back... He is single ... cause I managed to get it out of him.. as he plays rugby and was asking if the o/h was taking good care of his injuries ....hehehehe... I mentioned about if he wanted a brew to give me a knock etc ... Is it to forward to give him my phone number????

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahaha ..... Did you get your shopping ...
> 
> Right I've got a question to you all, and need your advice....
> 
> I've got mi eye on this bloke, who's been working in the street for the last couple of months... well we've been chatting for the last couple of weeks as I've been either going to town or coming back... He is single ... cause I managed to get it out of him.. as he plays rugby and was asking if the o/h was taking good care of his injuries ....hehehehe... I mentioned about if he wanted a brew to give me a knock etc ... Is it to forward to give him my phone number????
> 
> Heidi
> xx



not at all hun if he is showing signs of being intrested back then whats stopping you x x go for it theres no harm in it xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> of course aint you sussed that yet??



well I did but I didnt like to say as I know you are "shy and retiring " was'nt it ? pmsl 


sasha1 said:


> Hahahahaha ..... Did you get your shopping ...
> 
> Right I've got a question to you all, and need your advice....
> 
> I've got mi eye on this bloke, who's been working in the street for the last couple of months... well we've been chatting for the last couple of weeks as I've been either going to town or coming back... He is single ... cause I managed to get it out of him.. as he plays rugby and was asking if the o/h was taking good care of his injuries ....hehehehe... I mentioned about if he wanted a brew to give me a knock etc ... Is it to forward to give him my phone number????
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe no Im still waiting for it to be delivered . Hmm I'd say sod it and go for it , you must be getting some sort of vibe from him? if he was'nt interested at all he wouldnt be chatting to you all the time . Cant you pick up any clues from his body language at all , I love to read people , I do it allll the time when Im out . If hes just friendly but not "interested " then youve still gained a friend . Most of my friends are guys , I get on better with them . I dont think youve got anything to lose tbh.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> well I did but I didnt like to say as I know you are "shy and retiring " was'nt it ? pmsl
> 
> yes your right tis best way really then i stay outta bother


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> well I did but I didnt like to say as I know you are "shy and retiring " was'nt it ? pmsl
> 
> 
> hehehe no Im still waiting for it to be delivered . Hmm I'd say sod it and go for it , you must be getting some sort of vibe from him? if he was'nt interested at all he wouldnt be chatting to you all the time . Cant you pick up any clues from his body language at all , I love to read people , I do it allll the time when Im out . If hes just friendly but not "interested " then youve still gained a friend . Most of my friends are guys , I get on better with them . I dont think youve got anything to lose tbh.




Thats the thing can't read him ... part of me thinks he just been friendly .. but the other part .. would he say he was single if he was'nt and that it was him who broke it off .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I did but I didnt like to say as I know you are "shy and retiring " was'nt it ? pmsl
> 
> yes your right tis best way really then i stay outta bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive always loved the Northern sense of humour lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Thats the thing can't read him ... part of me thinks he just been friendly .. but the other part .. would he say he was single if he was'nt and that it was him who broke it off ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hmm tricky one , all you can do is give your numer and see how he reacts like AM says if he was not interested he would not talk to you all the time x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive always loved the Northern sense of humour lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did someone just say sumit ??
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Thats the thing can't read him ... part of me thinks he just been friendly .. but the other part .. would he say he was single if he was'nt and that it was him who broke it off ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh well lifes too short , Id go for it anyway . If hes not interested then what have you lost ? nothing really ,  and its not like he lives next door and you'd have to face him everyday lol Take a risk why the hell not. If he does take it and phone you obv you make it clear you're not a booty call


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone just say sumit ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ??IS THERE AN ECHO ECHO ECHO ???
Click to expand...


----------



## sasha1

Cheers girls ....

Love you both lots .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Cheers girls ....
> 
> Love you both lots ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe once you get 2geva you can get sum piccies and show us lol x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ??IS THERE AN ECHO ECHO ECHO ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god thats really irritating me now it's like a very like almost squeaking sound much like a mouse hmm
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Cheers girls ....
> 
> Love you both lots ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe I bet hes hot then Heidi ... a rugby player eh? defo hot body then , Im soo jealous . Im sick of being single now .


steff09 said:


> hehehe once you get 2geva you can get sum piccies and show us lol x



yeah we want pics . 


steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god thats really irritating me now it's like a very like almost squeaking sound much like a mouse hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm is it a Southern mouse I wonder ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe I bet hes hot then Heidi ... a rugby player eh? defo hot body then , Im soo jealous . Im sick of being single now .
> 
> 
> yeah we want pics .
> 
> 
> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm is it a Southern mouse I wonder ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

&%?:~#    %@#$@# !!!!  I love you too Steff


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> &%?:~#    %@#$@# !!!! I love you too Steff





yot to sweety xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yot to sweety xxxx



hehehehe Wheres Heidi gone ? bloody hell shes gone to give the guy her number now lol , hehehe only joking Heidi , if hes fit though dont wait too long to make your move !!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe Wheres Heidi gone ? bloody hell shes gone to give the guy her number now lol , hehehe only joking Heidi , if hes fit though dont wait too long to make your move !!



she was just after our opinion you see i bet she had the number ready all along ehhehe (o/j)
rugby player tho he gotta be fit aint he xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> she was just after our opinion you see i bet she had the number ready all along ehhehe (o/j)
> rugby player tho he gotta be fit aint he xx



Yeah ... Mmmm rugby players  I want one too


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah ... Mmmm rugby players  I want one too



more then 1 ffs get in between there scrums shud be fun


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> more then 1 ffs get in between there scrums shud be fun



Steff !!!! behave right now !!! What a thought though Mmm , ah saying that I dont fancy being in there if it collapses , you'd be f*****


----------



## rossi_mac

girls girls girls, calm down! 

Heidi don't just give him your number, get his! Whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Steff

hey rossi hows things x


hah we are calm now a male is her e


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Steff !!!! behave right now !!! What a thought though Mmm , ah saying that I dont fancy being in there if it collapses , you'd be f*****



mm f****d sounds just what i want though


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> mm f****d sounds just what i want though



 Yesss I certainly know that feeling hehehehe


----------



## Steff

right im heading off now tea time is approaching , fish pie and vedge for 2night 

laters all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im heading off now tea time is approaching , fish pie and vedge for 2night
> 
> laters all xxx



okies honey Im off for a while too now ... work needs doing 

I'll be back later byeeeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## sasha1

This chuffin weather is doing my connection in.....

Hehehehe... He's not there today .... not the weather for concreting and rendering ...... booo.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

00





insulinaddict09 said:


> Yesss I certainly know that feeling hehehehe



Me to ...... oooo the shame ...... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross....

How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> This chuffin weather is doing my connection in.....
> 
> Hehehehe... He's not there today .... not the weather for concreting and rendering ...... booo.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes but you knew he wasnt there , so you must be quite keen !!


sasha1 said:


> 00
> 
> Me to ...... oooo the shame ...... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hahaha you two are so bad !! you really are leading me astray !


----------



## tracey w

hi all

Always lurking on this thread, you all do make me laugh, in a good way of course,


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hi all
> 
> Always lurking on this thread, you all do make me laugh, in a good way of course,



Hi Tracy , I hope you are well  Lurkers always welcome !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, how's tricks.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, how's tricks.....



Helloooo ross , just a two-some are we tonight ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo ross , just a two-some are we tonight ?



well it's an open door, come on in folks...


----------



## rossi_mac

So addict how are you girl?

You heard from Tez, or anyone lately?? Who's out there, No Steff? Or Hedi??

Have we missed something?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> So addict how are you girl?
> 
> You heard from Tez, or anyone lately?? Who's out there, No Steff? Or Hedi??
> 
> Have we missed something?



 Its like that 28 Days later !!! we're doomed !! I think Tez is working silly hours at the moment . Its too late for Heidi , she checks on Nath so goes early, and Steffi will be about anytime soon , usually after 10pm .
So till then its just me and you , one on one


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its like that 28 Days later !!! we're doomed !! I think Tez is working silly hours at the moment . Its too late for Heidi , she checks on Nath so goes early, and Steffi will be about anytime soon , usually after 10pm .
> So till then its just me and you , one on one



well lets make the most of it!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> well lets make the most of it!!



hehehe yes sure sounds fun


----------



## rossi_mac

great film that 28 days later, wasn't there a sequel, have you seen it? Anyone?
Freedom to go anywhere, no work, money not operating the world, sounds good.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> great film that 28 days later, wasn't there a sequel, have you seen it? Anyone?
> Freedom to go anywhere, no work, money not operating the world, sounds good.



Hmm Ive not seen it .... 
Yeah that would be good , no rules ... I might get bored though 
Breaking the rules and all forbidden things are such fun lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hellooooooo Sam ...... oh nooooo does this mean I have to share Ross now ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eh what?!

I'm currently sat here trying to get back into writers mode


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Ive not seen it ....
> Yeah that would be good , no rules ... I might get bored though
> Breaking the rules and all forbidden things are such fun lol



ive seen it and yes it's quite good, i have the box set 

it's 28 weeks later hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

for your blog I presume?

Try writing a four line ditty, it might ignite something!?!? How the eff would I ken I'll never know!

I could never do anything like that, but go you!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Ive not seen it ....
> Yeah that would be good , no rules ... I might get bored though
> Breaking the rules and all forbidden things are such fun lol



Sorry missed this one, I've not seen it either, but it's like the dark ages, scavaging survival of the fitest, (hmm might need the spelling fairy here!)



katie said:


> ive seen it and yes it's quite good, i have the box set
> 
> it's 28 weeks later hehe



Hi Katie, good to see yous, so is it better than the first?


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> eh what?!
> 
> I'm currently sat here trying to get back into writers mode



hehehe just joking as Ive had Ross to myself all evening lol


katie said:


> ive seen it and yes it's quite good, i have the box set
> 
> it's 28 weeks later hehe



ah yes thats it , I might watch it then , one day when I ever turn my tv on again 


rossi_mac said:


> for your blog I presume?
> 
> Try writing a four line ditty, it might ignite something!?!? How the eff would I ken I'll never know!
> 
> I could never do anything like that, but go you!



same here , I wouldnt know what to write


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hi Katie, good to see yous, so is it better than the first?



umm I dont think it's better, but it is still quite good


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> umm I dont think it's better, but it is still quite good



I may try and dig it out then. Cheers


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> for your blog I presume?
> 
> Try writing a four line ditty, it might ignite something!?!? How the eff would I ken I'll never know!
> 
> I could never do anything like that, but go you!



oh no, not for my blog 
I really enjoy writing stories, currently trying a tudors based one


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> oh no, not for my blog
> I really enjoy writing stories, currently trying a tudors based one



Cool, I used to like writing stories as a kid, always very far fetched, and probably shit! 

Good luck with it, I wreckon you should use an old typewritter to write it get in the (tudor) zone!?!

Anyway I'm off peeps, gotta be fresh for Frydee


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cool, I used to like writing stories as a kid, always very far fetched, and probably shit!
> 
> Good luck with it, I wreckon you should use an old typewritter to write it get in the (tudor) zone!?!
> 
> Anyway I'm off peeps, gotta be fresh for Frydee



Night Ross , take care  Catch up with you tomorrow sometime


----------



## insulinaddict09

Its soooo Quiet here tonight  I hope you are ok Steff , you are usually about in the evenings


----------



## katie

believe it or not im going to attempt to sleep now. goodnight twin, hope you get a good night's kip too xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> believe it or not im going to attempt to sleep now. goodnight twin, hope you get a good night's kip too xx



Night Twin , sleep well , take care xxx


----------



## angel30eyes

Anybody awake?


----------



## Steff

good mornign all xx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its soooo Quiet here tonight  I hope you are ok Steff , you are usually about in the evenings



hey AM i was out hun  unlike me to not say thought i had earlier in week mwah xxxx


----------



## angel30eyes

Hey Steff


----------



## Steff

angel30eyes said:


> Hey Steff



hey there hows u x


----------



## angel30eyes

steff09 said:


> hey there hows u x



Other than some horrific panic attacks am good thanks huni, rejoined the ranks of AS and starting an english degree in Sept


----------



## Steff

angel30eyes said:


> Other than some horrific panic attacks am good thanks huni, rejoined the ranks of AS and starting an english degree in Sept



aw nice 1 hun good luck with that one , im still waiting to hear about my course well DSN said id be joining excel i think she called it in september but nothing yet and not long before sept now x


----------



## Steff

sorry i have to dash got to leave for work early today going to make appointemnt at nail bar for tomorrow xx hope to catch you again xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey AM i was out hun  unlike me to not say thought i had earlier in week mwah xxxx



Ah as long as you are ok Steff , I was getting quite worried about you.


angel30eyes said:


> Anybody awake?



Sorry Allison ,  I was awake but just not logged on here . sorry I missed you honey.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Grrrr OMG  I'm getting bl**dy spammed in one of my Email accounts from Diabetes.co.uk  Ive had 3 Emails just today !!!! I know Im moaning ..... but Steff theres some information about Byetta and some comments from people on it if you want me to Email it to you later?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrrr OMG  I'm getting bl**dy spammed in one of my Email accounts from Diabetes.co.uk  Ive had 3 Emails just today !!!! I know Im moaning ..... but Steff theres some information about Byetta and some comments from people on it if you want me to Email it to you later?



hi hun i got email on weds im guna read it 2night got bout 5 emails of them to read lolz 

thank you anyways xx

gtg x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi hun i got email on weds im guna read it 2night got bout 5 emails of them to read lolz
> 
> thank you anyways xx
> 
> gtg x



ok , catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

right I have got to go and do some work , catch you all later , I hope you all have a good afternoon  
Hello Heidi when you come on honey  Ive mailed you !! hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Im skivving AGAINNNNN  is anyone coming out to play?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im skivving AGAINNNNN  is anyone coming out to play?



Oi get on and work! What would the boss say if he caught you??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Matt finally got his degree results!!! 2:1!!! And he doesn't have to retake that exam that the uni ballsed up

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## rossi_mac

Nice one Salmon / Matt, celebrations tonight I hope. I missed some stuff did you get the job, have you moved?? Are you in a good place?? I hope so!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Nice one Salmon / Matt, celebrations tonight I hope. I missed some stuff did you get the job, have you moved?? Are you in a good place?? I hope so!



 to answer - I got the job, we move tomorrow and all in JOY!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Oi get on and work! What would the boss say if he caught you??



Ermm I dont really care today tbh 


salmonpuff said:


> Matt finally got his degree results!!! 2:1!!! And he doesn't have to retake that exam that the uni ballsed up
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



thats really good news ,well done Matt


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon posse.....

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Heidi, I'm feeling grrrreat today! Had haircut and feel wicked, ready for the weekend? I think someone must have spiked my tea

Hope the rest of the gang are good, and you obviously, how's Kevin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon posse.....
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Afternoon Heidi , just me here again I think honey . Everyone else is being good and working .


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Heidi, I'm feeling grrrreat today! Had haircut and feel wicked, ready for the weekend? I think someone must have spiked my tea
> 
> Hope the rest of the gang are good, and you obviously, how's Kevin?



Ooops sorry Ross , I didnt see you there !!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops sorry Ross , I didnt see you there !!



no worries, I'm multi tasking!!!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Heidi, I'm feeling grrrreat today! Had haircut and feel wicked, ready for the weekend? I think someone must have spiked my tea
> 
> Hope the rest of the gang are good, and you obviously, how's Kevin?




Hi Ross....

Glad you buzzing and feeling great ...... ... has someone put sugar in your tea...hahahahaha...

Me good ta ..... Kevin ok ...grumbling, shoulder shrugging, and grunting.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Afternoon Heidi , just me here again I think honey . Everyone else is being good and working .



Hi Hun...

MMMM..... It's friday ...sod work... lol...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> no worries, I'm multi tasking!!!



a man that can multi task .... nice , you got a brother ? 


sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun...
> 
> MMMM..... It's friday ...sod work... lol...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ermmm Ive basically said that but no where near as politely to my lovely boss , I think my words were more along the lines of get ****** , Do it yourself !! hehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> a man that can multi task .... nice , you got a brother ?
> 
> 
> Ermmm Ive basically said that but no where near as politely to my lovely boss , I think my words were more along the lines of get ****** , Do it yourself !! hehehe




Hahhahaha...Its not possible for any man to multi task ......lol

Hehehehe... sure the boss understands ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahhahaha...Its not possible for any man to multi task ......lol
> 
> Hehehehe... sure the boss understands ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Tough if he doesnt  I cba today tbh


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm not getting into this one without davee!!

But in all honesty I'm not multi tasking, I'm working and then pausing to have a look on this here site, drop you girls a line, then back in work mode! 

But yeah sod em Addict, it's frydee!!!!

Sorry Tez I used the W word!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> I'm not getting into this one without davee!!
> 
> But in all honesty I'm not multi tasking, I'm working and then pausing to have a look on this here site, drop you girls a line, then back in work mode!
> 
> But yeah sod em Addict, it's frydee!!!!
> 
> Sorry Tez I used the W word!




Hi Ross...

I though you said working and posing then... lol...sorry hun..... but bless you dropping us girls a line on here ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I'm not getting into this one without davee!!
> 
> But in all honesty I'm not multi tasking, I'm working and then pausing to have a look on this here site, drop you girls a line, then back in work mode!
> 
> But yeah sod em Addict, it's frydee!!!!
> 
> Sorry Tez I used the W word!



hehehe Tez will be after you know for "swearing" 
Where is Tez anyway !!??? I hope you're ok Tez 
yeah sod him Ross, Ive got some banging tunes on loud so Im cheering up now


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross...
> 
> I though you said working and posing then... lol...sorry hun..... but bless you dropping us girls a line on here ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Awww isnt he lovely keeping us girls company


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awww isnt he lovely keeping us girls company




Bless him.....

Was just gonna ask where Tez was .. have'nt seen him about for ages....

Just making Nath ... chicken breasts .. in tomato and chilli marinade with peppers and red onion.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Bless him.....
> 
> Was just gonna ask where Tez was .. have'nt seen him about for ages....
> 
> Just making Nath ... chicken breasts .. in tomato and chilli marinade with peppers and red onion.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mmmm sounds delicious  are there many carbs in the marinade Heidi ? 
Ive roasted a chicken to have with salad


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm sounds delicious  are there many carbs in the marinade Heidi ?
> Ive roasted a chicken to have with salad




Not to many ... about 13 but that is mostly sugar.......and a bit of cornflower... But you could use less... I dont do measurements just by eye...
All you need is 2 chicken breasts... tomato puree, red wine vinegar, a pinch of sugar, red chillies, green/red pepper, a little vegetable oil, dash of cornflower, red onion, corriander and ground black pepper...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Not to many ... about 13 but that is mostly sugar.......and a bit of cornflower... But you could use less... I dont do measurements just by eye...
> All you need is 2 chicken breasts... tomato puree, red wine vinegar, a pinch of sugar, red chillies, green/red pepper, a little vegetable oil, dash of cornflower, red onion, corriander and ground black pepper...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mmmm Sounds lovely 13g is too many carbs for a meal for me though. 
I try to stay well below that for a meal , as little as possible .
ive got a banging tune on atm .... old but good lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXfeMRsMXJ4


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm Sounds lovely 13g is too many carbs for a meal for me though.
> I try to stay well below that for a meal , as little as possible .
> ive got a banging tune on atm .... old but good lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXfeMRsMXJ4



When mi sister next come up .. she low carbs and veggie .. she got a massive recipe book.. get her to bring it and will have a look through for you..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

I'm just listening to Keane's first album...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

It's better than their latest!!

Addict what you got pumping out at the mo??

No speakers here at work and radio stuck on radio 2 Grrrr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'm just listening to Keane's first album...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Im not that keen on them tbh , some songs are okies though , im giving it loads to some dance tunes atm shhh its a secret vice of mine , some Slipknot will soon sort me out lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> It's better than their latest!!
> 
> Addict what you got pumping out at the mo??
> 
> No speakers here at work and radio stuck on radio 2 Grrrr!



Helloooo it Scooter , The Logical Song ... its Epic lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> When mi sister next come up .. she low carbs and veggie .. she got a massive recipe book.. get her to bring it and will have a look through for you..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh thats good then , I was a veggie for a few years too , I love veggie food


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hungry

but we're clearing the freezer out and all we have left is chicken nuggets

nothing else to gi with dinner tonight, no potatos or pasta or anything

just chicken nuggets

mmmmm

i really want a coffee too, but we have no coffee...dang it...

i HATE packing. I'm surrounded by clothes atm...


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hungry
> 
> but we're clearing the freezer out and all we have left is chicken nuggets
> 
> nothing else to gi with dinner tonight, no potatos or pasta or anything
> 
> just chicken nuggets
> 
> mmmmm
> 
> i really want a coffee too, but we have no coffee...dang it...
> 
> i HATE packing. I'm surrounded by clothes atm...



Good luck with the move tomorrow Sam , is Tez ok , Ive not seen him about for a few days?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good luck with the move tomorrow Sam , is Tez ok , Ive not seen him about for a few days?



i haven't heard from him for a few days either...I'm assuming he's ok...but won't be able to get on here after tomorrow to update...


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> i haven't heard from him for a few days either...I'm assuming he's ok...but won't be able to get on here after tomorrow to update...



Oh nooo you wont have any net !!! thats my worst nightmare  my net went down on tues for 12 hours and I was lost without it  you'll have to see if you can borrow an unsecured signal


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh nooo you wont have any net !!! thats my worst nightmare  my net went down on tues for 12 hours and I was lost without it  you'll have to see if you can borrow an unsecured signal



oh we'll be trying

I actually think I may die without the net

i really want a coffee lol


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> oh we'll be trying
> 
> I actually think I may die without the net
> 
> i really want a coffee lol



go to a coffe place (cash permitting) and some of them have free wifi don't they??


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> oh we'll be trying
> 
> I actually think I may die without the net
> 
> i really want a coffee lol



i know what you mean !! my only pleasures in life are my net , coffee and chocolate (only sometimes )


rossi_mac said:


> go to a coffe place (cash permitting) and some of them have free wifi don't they??



hmm yes but its ?3 for a coffee ffs


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> i know what you mean !! my only pleasures in life are my net , coffee and chocolate (only sometimes )
> 
> 
> hmm yes but its ?3 for a coffee ffs



thats one reason I'm happy I hate coffee!!! Tea is always cheaper, and sometimes the cheeky ducks don't even put tea on the menu board, whats that all about??


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> oh we'll be trying
> 
> I actually think I may die without the net
> 
> i really want a coffee lol



There's a Wetherspoons pub in Shirley, I think they all have free wifi - I'm sure Rossi would approve!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> There's a Wetherspoons pub in Shirley, I think they all have free wifi - I'm sure Rossi would approve!



and the spooons often have cheap beer, yes Northener I do approve!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cheap beer is good, as is free wifi

but alas, I am properly skint 

and so it would be a spoonfull of the 'housemates' who we're staying withs instant coffee.

i now however, want a pint of beer

dang


----------



## rossi_mac

I fancy a beer now too, but am at work (not working tho!) and there's no beer in the fridge at home!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I fancy a beer now too, but am at work (not working tho!) and there's no beer in the fridge at home!



Im working -ish and I have beer in the fridge hehehe sorry guys


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> There's a Wetherspoons pub in Shirley, I think they all have free wifi - I'm sure Rossi would approve!



I dont know , you men encouraging a young Diabetic to drink  all for free WiFi


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im working -ish and I have beer in the fridge hehehe sorry guys



I can go one better - I'm not working and I have a beer in my hand! The local co-op were selling 6 bottles of stella for ?1.99 because they are due to 'expire' in August 2009. They won't last me to the end of the week, never mind the month!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im working -ish and I have beer in the fridge hehehe sorry guys



i work in a pub and sometimes get free alcohol, do I win?


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening .... hehehehe

I'm back...just made nath's tea..... lovely clean plate......said more chilli's next time though.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I can go one better - I'm not working and I have a beer in my hand! The local co-op were selling 6 bottles of stella for ?1.99 because they are due to 'expire' in August 2009. They won't last me to the end of the week, never mind the month!



Hmm think of those levels though !! I hope you counted the Carbs  and Stella doesnt count anyway , thats not beer its cats ****


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i work in a pub and sometimes get free alcohol, do I win?



yeah  ..... ok you win Twin


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right back to the packing

I really hope we can get all of this stuff in Tez's car tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Right back to the packing
> 
> I really hope we can get all of this stuff in Tez's car tomorrow



good luck with the packing Sam , and the move tomorrow . Say HELLO to Tez from us all please


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening .... hehehehe
> 
> I'm back...just made nath's tea..... lovely clean plate......said more chilli's next time though.....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha he loves his mums cooking then lol , I like to see a guy with a healthy appetite , ewww to skinny guys


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha he loves his mums cooking then lol , I like to see a guy with a healthy appetite , ewww to skinny guys



Doesn't always work like that - I have a huge appetite most of the time and have mostly been skinny as a rake all my life!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha he loves his mums cooking then lol , I like to see a guy with a healthy appetite , ewww to skinny guys



He's never refused or not eaten anything I've made..ever since being little..

MMMM...I like a man with a good stature .... Ruby players especially seem to be the very attractive at the moment....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He's never refused or not eaten anything I've made..ever since being little..
> 
> MMMM...I like a man with a good stature .... Ruby players especially seem to be the very attractive at the moment....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes im quite partial to rubgy players  at least youve got one within grasp lol , Ill have to go and find one hehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes im quite partial to rubgy players  at least youve got one within grasp lol , Ill have to go and find one hehehe




Failing that I might just have to rugby tackle him on the back street....hahahaha..... or pretend to fall and see what his reflexes are like.... knowing my luck they wont be good and I'll be left with no front teeth...hahahah..

OOOOOO....Its the arms, shoulders and back that do it for me...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Failing that I might just have to rugby tackle him on the back street....hahahaha..... or pretend to fall and see what his reflexes are like.... knowing my luck they wont be good and I'll be left with no front teeth...hahahah..
> 
> OOOOOO....Its the arms, shoulders and back that do it for me...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



im not too bothered about muscles but I like men with abit of meat on them , no skinny guys for me ewww nooooo 
hahaha yes imagine if he was slow , you'd be straight round to the dentist with your teeth in your hand lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> im not too bothered about muscles but I like men with abit of meat on them , no skinny guys for me ewww nooooo
> hahaha yes imagine if he was slow , you'd be straight round to the dentist with your teeth in your hand lol




Not too muscely for me either ... men have a neck ...hehehehe... a toned body does me .... not ripped to bits...

The perfect example of that is Ross Kemp...mmmm...... got the gangs doulble dvd the other day ... only got it for him ... so I could ogle at him being masterful...hehehe

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Not too muscely for me either ... men have a neck ...hehehehe... a toned body does me .... not ripped to bits...
> 
> The perfect example of that is Ross Kemp...mmmm...... got the gangs doulble dvd the other day ... only got it for him ... so I could ogle at him being masterful...hehehe
> 
> Heidi
> xx



ooo yes I like Ross Kemp , nice for an older guy lol  
right Im off to make my salad , and my laptop is scanning so being as slow as a snail grrrr catch you later or tomorrow xxxx tc xxx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooo yes I like Ross Kemp , nice for an older guy lol
> right Im off to make my salad , and my laptop is scanning so being as slow as a snail grrrr catch you later or tomorrow xxxx tc xxx



Ok Hun.....have plenty to eat hun.....keep the hypo's at bay....

My computer running slow as well..... Will catch up later or 2morra...take care..xx

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> i work in a pub and sometimes get free alcohol, do I win?



Yes you do win! No fair!! I couldn't work in a bruiser it would be the start of the end!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooo all you lovely Diabetics ... and the lovely Heidi , all okies ??


----------



## rossi_mac

I've poured myself a large glass of vino, wifey is cooking me some scram and some random girl in a car shouted "hey sexy" at me so I'm doing good thanks!!


----------



## sasha1

Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo....hehehehe....

Did you enjoy your tea ... AM ...

Hi Ross ..... Why are you not making tea for the wifey ....LOL

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I've poured myself a large glass of vino, wifey is cooking me some scram and some random girl in a car shouted "hey sexy" at me so I'm doing good thanks!!



Oooo hey sexy eh??  lucky you !! and your tea cooked for you AND  a drink , perfect


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo....hehehehe...
> 
> Did you enjoy your tea ... AM ...
> 
> Hi Ross ..... Why are you not making tea for the wifey ....LOL
> 
> Heidi
> xx



helloooo yes it was niiiice thanks  I LOVE  SALAD Mmmmm  

did you have the same as Nath for yours Heidi?


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo....hehehehe....
> 
> Did you enjoy your tea ... AM ...
> 
> Hi Ross ..... Why are you not making tea for the wifey ....LOL
> 
> Heidi
> xx



She was home earlier!?! I do try and do my bit honest!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> helloooo yes it was niiiice thanks  I LOVE  SALAD Mmmmm
> 
> did you have the same as Nath for yours Heidi?



No I had a tuna and bean salad ... Gotta say it was'nt very nice ....  .. I spotted it when I went for chilli's and peppers today ... Wont be having one of the again ... feel quiet sick...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> She was home earlier!?! I do try and do my bit honest!!




We believe you ... Hey Sexy ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> We believe you ... Hey Sexy ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yeah Hey Sexy *wolf whistles*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tez says hi  He's at work atm


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm I knew I should of stayed quiet, told wife too, hmmm.

So Heidi, why is your name Sasha1??


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Tez says hi  He's at work atm



thanks for that Sam , me and Heidi have been worried about him 


rossi_mac said:


> Hmm I knew I should of stayed quiet, told wife too, hmmm.
> 
> So Heidi, why is your name Sasha1??



hehehe was she jealous honey?


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm I knew I should of stayed quiet, told wife too, hmmm.
> 
> So Heidi, why is your name Sasha1??



Hi Ross...

Hehehe ...when I first joined the forum and registered ... because I'm not the most computer literate person .... lol .... Well it asks for a user name ... and at the time one of my cats .... sasha ... was walking about on the keyboard .. so I put her name down as my user name .... Keep meaning to change it .. but not sure how to ..... lol.

Did you have a nice tea?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

How are things?

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Grrr im still bloody dropping from that hypo ffs , I was 3.9 at 8.25pm and now Im 3.1 at 8.49pm


----------



## rossi_mac

come on Addict have a munch on sweet tings, and sit still for 20 mins.

Hope you're better in a wee while.

Tom all good here, on the vino (hmm wife is actually drinking outta my glass tho??) you good? When does uni start October?

Heidi, thanks for clearing that up it has puzzled me for a long time I'll sleep well now ta!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr im still bloody dropping from that hypo ffs , I was 3.9 at 8.25pm and now Im 3.1 at 8.49pm





OMG .. Hun ... Get something to eat and some sugar .....  ... Please 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ...

All good here ta .. hows you doing are you still celebrating ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> come on Addict have a munch on sweet tings, and sit still for 20 mins.
> 
> Hope you're better in a wee while.
> 
> Tom all good here, on the vino (hmm wife is actually drinking outta my glass tho??) you good? When does uni start October?
> 
> Heidi, thanks for clearing that up it has puzzled me for a long time I'll sleep well now ta!




Hahahaha .... Have I been keeping you awake at night ....Hahahah

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> come on Addict have a munch on sweet tings, and sit still for 20 mins.



Grr I am munching Dextro Energy tabs and have been since I was at 3.9  didnt stop me dropping to 3.1 in a few mins tho 
I can feel myself still dropping  Ive got hypo shakes now , I hate those


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG .. Hun ... Get something to eat and some sugar .....  ... Please
> 
> Heidi
> xx



 I am its not bloody working tho


----------



## Freddie99

Good to see you're good Rossi. Get on the vino!

Hi Heidi,

Nah, stopped celebrating at something like half past two this morning! Went to various clubs in Brighton and no hangover!

Sorry to see you're still dropping AM, perhaps a little more glucose?

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

F*ck !!! 2.6  from 3.1 at 8.47pm  bugger fuc**ng dextro shit


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am its not bloody working tho




Have you got any small cans of full sugar coke in the house .. the 200ml size??...  Icing sugar ... Honey .... Jam ... pure orange juice, sweetened

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Addict, try some liquid maybes? lucozade??


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> F*ck !!! 2.6  from 3.1 at 8.47pm  bugger fuc**ng dextro shit



Hypostops??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom, 

Wow ... no hangover ?? ..... Glad you had a top night ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, like Heidi says, go for the gels.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

is your neighbour in your friend, get her in to sort you out? stay safe addict.


----------



## sasha1

Second what Ross says .... Stay safe hun  .... xxx

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Wow ... no hangover ?? ..... Glad you had a top night ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, wasn't drinking! Cursing high bloods at the moment. I've been flying high all day. Going to check for ketones whenever that half litre of water works it's way through me.


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps ... 

Gonna say goodnight now ... catch up with you all 2morra ... Take care and stay safe ... xxx 

AM ... Hope you ok and soon feeling better .... really worried about you ... xxx

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, wasn't drinking! Cursing high bloods at the moment. I've been flying high all day. Going to check for ketones whenever that half litre of water works it's way through me.




I maybe down to the excitement of yesterday ... and a build up of stress and worry if things had'nt gone brilliantly .... Yes check for the dreaded ketones ..hope you ok 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Night Heidi

Tom hope you get within range soon pal, have some vino, always drops me down to within range or lower!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Right, just checked for the damn ketones and it came back clear. I think I'll avoid the vino, I'll stick with drugs!


----------



## Steff

good evening all xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening Steff,

How are things?

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff, Tez, others

AM you okay??


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening Steff,
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Tom



good thanks how are you tom ? good night last night ?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Steff, Tez, others
> 
> AM you okay??



Evening 

where is Tez lately ?


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> Evening
> 
> where is Tez lately ?



He's about somewhere, someone said he was working funny shifts so hasn't be appearing much.


----------



## tracey w

Hello all


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> good thanks how are you tom ? good night last night ?



Yeah, I had a great night last night  Was great to go and celebrate with friends.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> Evening
> 
> where is Tez lately ?



Hi All,

I've been on lates and as a result I've been going straight to bed after getting home.

I'll be in Southampton tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I had a great night last night  Was great to go and celebrate with friends.



good 1 , u not out at weekend then ?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been on lates and as a result I've been going straight to bed after getting home.
> 
> I'll be in Southampton tomorrow.



Ahh hello Tez great hbA well done on that x


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi Tracey, well I hope?



brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been on lates and as a result I've been going straight to bed after getting home.
> 
> I'll be in Southampton tomorrow.



Alright Tez, still banging some tunes out I hope, and driving the fun bus around!!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hello all



good evening tracey hows u x


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Hi Tracey, well I hope?
> 
> Hello yes im good, but am bit worried about AM, she has gone quiet since her hypo?


----------



## Steff

yikes i just read back all thats happened with AM hope she is ok have none of us got her mobi number??? xx


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> yikes i just read back all thats happened with AM hope she is ok have none of us got her mobi number??? xx



Heidi? But she not around is she??


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah tis a bit worrying but she's got a good mate next door, I'm sure she's fine, just needs to rest up for a while.

If you're about AM let us know you're okay!

Right I'm off catch you all laters.


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah tis a bit worrying but she's got a good mate next door, I'm sure she's fine, just needs to rest up for a while.
> 
> If you're about AM let us know you're okay!
> 
> Right I'm off catch you all laters.



nite Rossi, yea sure your right,


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah tis a bit worrying but she's got a good mate next door, I'm sure she's fine, just needs to rest up for a while.
> 
> If you're about AM let us know you're okay!
> 
> Right I'm off catch you all laters.



nights rossi


----------



## Steff

how have you been keeping lately Tracey ? x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello. I'm making the most of the internet while I have the time!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone  im okies now


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Everyone  im okies now



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY god i missed it all saw what everyone was saying xcxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wat happened


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> how have you been keeping lately Tracey ? x



Not too bad thanks Steff, just working loads, crap, am looking for another job, is difficult at mo 

have been trying low carb, not NO carb, couldnt do that, an numbers been better so may stick with that a while. Hows you?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Not too bad thanks Steff, just working loads, crap, am looking for another job, is difficult at mo
> 
> have been trying low carb, not NO carb, couldnt do that, an numbers been better so may stick with that a while. Hows you?



ohh that sound promising for you Tracey  good luck with finding another jobn 
x
im fine ty


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Everyone  im okies now



soooo relieved, can go sleep now without worry


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> ohh that sound promising for you Tracey  good luck with finding another jobn
> x
> im fine ty



thanks Steff x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Gah Both Matt And I Cant Find Our Cheque Books And We Need To Give The Landlord A Cheque For The Rent Tomorroooowwww


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY god i missed it all saw what everyone was saying xcxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wat happened



Errm Im not sure really ... I was ok had my tea about 6.30 /7pm  and about 8.25 I felt hypo so tested and I was 3.9 , treated it with Dextro Energy tabs (first time ive used these ) and by about twenty to 9 felt like I was still dropping , tested again and I was 3.1 , carried on munching the tabs , by five to 9 I was 2.6  and still dropping !! I had to give my friend next door a 3 ringer , she knows to get in here quick then , by the time she came in I was shaking and talking sh*t apparently  anyway she gluco'd me and stayed with me till I was ok enough to eat some toast , she's just gone after a big thing about her wanting to phone the paramedics and me kicking off !! hehehe OMG I dont remember a thing !! I stayed concious but not making sense anyway  no change there then lol Hmm too much of the injectable good stuff I think lol Im okies now though and waiting for a huge bounce back !! Grrrr


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errm Im not sure really ... I was ok had my tea about 6.30 /7pm  and about 8.25 I felt hpo so tested and I was 3.9 , treated it with Dextro Energy tabs (first time ive used these ) and by about twenty to 9 felt like I was still dropping , tested again and I was 3.1 , carried on munching the tabs , by five to 9 I was 2.6  and still dropping !! I had to give my friend next door a 3 ringer , she knows to get in here quick then , by the time she came in I was shaking and talking sh*t apparently  anyway she gluco'd me and stayed with me till I was ok enough to eat some toast , she's just gone after a big thing about her wanting to phone the paramedics and me kicking off !! hehehe OMG I dont remember a thing !! I stayed concious but not making sense anyway  no change there then lol Hmm too much of the injectable good stuff I think lol Im okies now though and waiting for a huge bounce back !! Grrrr



just glad your better gosh i was saying now heidi gone none of us cud see how u was , your mate is a star eh , xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> soooo relieved, can go sleep now without worry



Awww thanks Tracey  thats a lovely thing to say  im fine now really .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> just glad your better gosh i was saying now heidi gone none of us cud see how u was , your mate is a star eh , xxxxxxxxxxx



Yeah shes a good mate , she just gone out of here shaking like a leaf though  I scared the life out of her


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear you had help at hand AM, and that you're feeling a little better - hope it doesn't rebound too much on you!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awww thanks Tracey  thats a lovely thing to say  im fine now really .



Good, i know how scary it can be when you dont come back up straight away, take care, nite all, gonna watch bit corrie am working again tomorrow, oh the joy! see ya tomorow guys


----------



## Northerner

nighty night Tracey!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you had help at hand AM, and that you're feeling a little better - hope it doesn't rebound too much on you!



Im fine  now thanks  , Yes I hope it doesnt make me zoom , although Im only 5.2 now so keeping a close eye on things for a few hours  I will say Im definately not using Dextro tabs again for a hypo , Hmm I'll stick to Lucozade I think in the future , probably wasnt the best time to try out a new hypo cure tbh


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Gah Both Matt And I Cant Find Our Cheque Books And We Need To Give The Landlord A Cheque For The Rent Tomorroooowwww



Oh no! Hope one of you finds it!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Good, i know how scary it can be when you dont come back up straight away, take care, nite all, gonna watch bit corrie am working again tomorrow, oh the joy! see ya tomorow guys



night Tracey , take care xxx


----------



## Steff

nights tracey sleep well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope one of you finds it!



i wont be able to sleep til ive found at least one of them...

if not itll be bankers draft and they charge the earth

dang blast etc etc


----------



## katie

Red, red wine
Go to my head!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Red, red wine
> Go to my head!



Oi you pi**ed Twin!!??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oi you pi**ed Twin!!??



i think i might be! i was just having a couple of glasses with my dinner... but then other people were drinking after dinner so i had a couple more. ooops!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think I need to go to bed before i start pulling my hair out big time over this cheque book buisness. I think we'll end up having to get a bankers draft...

and theres an effing huge moth just flown in the room 

i might post in the morning

if not, I'll see you all as and when I get the net!!


----------



## Steff

okie dokes sam good luck if dont see u on 2moz with it all xx


----------



## katie

goodnight sam! there was a huge moth in my house earlier too, i thought it was a flying beetle lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i think i might be! i was just having a couple of glasses with my dinner... but then other people were drinking after dinner so i had a couple more. ooops!



Tut tut you drunk !! Ross would be so proud right now Twin Did your bro come to stay then? ewww but Red Wine Twin !!?? thats nasty stuff


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> I think I need to go to bed before i start pulling my hair out big time over this cheque book buisness. I think we'll end up having to get a bankers draft...
> 
> and theres an effing huge moth just flown in the room
> 
> i might post in the morning
> 
> if not, I'll see you all as and when I get the net!!



Night Sam , take care and good luck with the move . xx A.M


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Tut tut you drunk !! Ross would be so proud right now Twin Did your bro come to stay then? ewww but Red Wine Twin !!?? thats nasty stuff



haha yeah rossi would be so proud  yeah he has come to stay for the weekend, should be fun. we are going to watch the red arrows tomorrow and a friend from uni is going too so cant wait to see her 

red wine is AMAZING! do u like white?! i used to like white too, but once you go red you never go back


----------



## Steff

nights 

xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yeah rossi would be so proud  yeah he has come to stay for the weekend, should be fun. we are going to watch the red arrows tomorrow and a friend from uni is going too so cant wait to see her
> 
> red wine is AMAZING! do u like white?! i used to like white too, but once you go red you never go back



that sounds like fun then , I hope you have a good time  

Ewww no I hate wine in any form , unless its still a grape lol 

Its Vodka for me or lager/beer , although Ive given up drinking atm


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nights
> 
> xxx



Night steffi you going? Im going early tonight too I think


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Night steffi you going? Im going early tonight too I think



yeah cant settle for watever reason keep rubbing my eyes 

catch you 2moz xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah cant settle for watever reason keep rubbing my eyes
> 
> catch you 2moz xx



Okies take care catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Goodnight all , its an early night for me tonight I think *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> that sounds like fun then , I hope you have a good time
> 
> Ewww no I hate wine in any form , unless its still a grape lol
> 
> Its Vodka for me or lager/beer , although Ive given up drinking atm



 cant believe you dont like wine. if u ever try drinking it, try red 

mmm larger is good. im going to drink pimms at the airshow 



steff09 said:


> yeah cant settle for watever reason keep rubbing my eyes
> 
> catch you 2moz xx



goodnight steff xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Goodnight all , its an early night for me tonight I think *



im shocked. i'll be going soon too, have to be up early-ish. night twin  xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.7. 

Forgive me Mother Superior for I have sinned.

I had a Kentucky Fried Cat last night to celebrate my low HbA1c result. Next visit there planned for October....

I'll be away from the pooter today, helping Salmonpuff and her OH move home.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.7.
> 
> Forgive me Mother Superior for I have sinned.
> 
> I had a Kentucky Fried Cat last night to celebrate my low HbA1c result. Next visit there planned for October....
> 
> I'll be away from the pooter today, helping Salmonpuff and her OH move home.



Sinning is okay Tez every now and then!!

Good on you moving Sam, I'm heading west on M4 today family affair! So not around much either.

Take care Tez,


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errm Im not sure really ... I was ok had my tea about 6.30 /7pm  and about 8.25 I felt hypo so tested and I was 3.9 , treated it with Dextro Energy tabs (first time ive used these ) and by about twenty to 9 felt like I was still dropping , tested again and I was 3.1 , carried on munching the tabs , by five to 9 I was 2.6  and still dropping !! I had to give my friend next door a 3 ringer , she knows to get in here quick then , by the time she came in I was shaking and talking sh*t apparently  anyway she gluco'd me and stayed with me till I was ok enough to eat some toast , she's just gone after a big thing about her wanting to phone the paramedics and me kicking off !! hehehe OMG I dont remember a thing !! I stayed concious but not making sense anyway  no change there then lol Hmm too much of the injectable good stuff I think lol Im okies now though and waiting for a huge bounce back !! Grrrr



Glad you okay now Girl. Be careful! I'm getting a bit hit and miss with the old jecton juice, but please look after youself.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Red, red wine
> Go to my head!



Fine fine vino
it's the creamo of the lotto
well it's a lovely jubbly drinkingly the wino oo
And it's no carbo oo!! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> that sounds like fun then , I hope you have a good time
> 
> Ewww no I hate wine in any form , unless its still a grape lol
> 
> Its Vodka for me or lager/beer , although Ive given up drinking atm



So long as you have a dose of something every now and then I'm happy


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Steff

Right cant sit on here all morning catch you all laters x hope alls well AM hope your ok? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Right cant sit on here all morning catch you all laters x hope alls well AM hope your ok? x



Helloooo Steffiiiiiii  you okies ? lovely and sunny here today wooooo


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Steffiiiiiii  you okies ? lovely and sunny here today wooooo



yayy hiya hun xx

yes thanks hun im fine nice here im deciding if i risk skirt to work ha x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yayy hiya hun xx
> 
> yes thanks hun im fine nice here im deciding if i risk skirt to work ha x



Grr work for you too is it ?  Oh well its all money in the bank


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grr work for you too is it ?  Oh well its all money in the bank



yep your right hun x 
left u mail ok gtg now


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yep your right hun x
> left u mail ok gtg now



Okies catch you later byeeeeee


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.7.
> 
> Forgive me Mother Superior for I have sinned.
> 
> I had a Kentucky Fried Cat last night to celebrate my low HbA1c result. Next visit there planned for October....
> 
> I'll be away from the pooter today, helping Salmonpuff and her OH move home.



Hellooo Tez , good to see you back  good luck with the moving and dont break anything !! hehehe


rossi_mac said:


> So long as you have a dose of something every now and then I'm happy



Hahaha , ok I'll do my best , Im avoiding buying any Alcohol atm as Im going to donate my Vodka money to Northerner for a few weeks for his charity run  thus helping my poor Kidneys at the same time


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!



Hello Tom you ok ? brilliant A level results well done


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Tom you ok ? brilliant A level results well done




Thank you  You feeling better after last night? I'm still wondering how I managed to get full marks on the last History paper that I sat! Brighton was great fun!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Thank you  You feeling better after last night? I'm still wondering how I managed to get full marks on the last History paper that I sat! Brighton was great fun!



Yes Im fine now thanks , quite a scary expeience actually  I did drop to below 2 in the end and couldnt do anything about it , my friend came in ... luckily she has a key for emergencies !! I was out of it though and dont remember much after she came in , I was kicking off though she said hehehe luckily I stayed concious ! 
You did study hard so you deserved to get good grades !! I bet your parents are pleased with those results too 
Yes I saw you'd been clubbing !!... what did you think ? too noisey and shit music ? lol


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, I wasn't keen on the music to say the least! I wonder if I left my hearing there...Took flaming ages to get to one of the bars in that place. Just for a flaming glass of water! Most of the people who left school with me were at the same club. Thank God I wasn't drinking! Then again a bottle of Fosters was only a quid. Discovered once again that my dancing is crap! Yeah they're over the moon. I was predicted to get only one A and I thought that's how it was going to be. I'm still wondering how I got 100% on my last history paper. Some form of minor miracle probably. When I go to Brighton I will definitely be looking for a place called Geurilla Rocks. Somewhere that looks to do good music according to the posters. Lots of rock, metal, ska and a bit of indie apparently. I don't think I'll be going to Honey again though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I wasn't keen on the music to say the least! I wonder if I left my hearing there...Took flaming ages to get to one of the bars in that place. Just for a flaming glass of water! Most of the people who left school with me were at the same club. Thank God I wasn't drinking! Then again a bottle of Fosters was only a quid. Discovered once again that my dancing is crap! Yeah they're over the moon. I was predicted to get only one A and I thought that's how it was going to be. I'm still wondering how I got 100% on my last history paper. Some form of minor miracle probably. When I go to Brighton I will definitely be looking for a place called Geurilla Rocks. Somewhere that looks to do good music according to the posters. Lots of rock, metal, ska and a bit of indie apparently. I don't think I'll be going to Honey again though.



hehehe I hate clubs , there are a few places that do "my type of music " but none of my friends like it !! bas*****  they wont come with me . Hmm the club I went to the other night holds about 1500 people and was awful  toooo many people and shit music for me lol


----------



## sasha1

Good morning All .... 

AM ... OMG ... How are you ... was trying to txt u .... It would'nt send ??
How's everyone else doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good morning All ....
> 
> AM ... OMG ... How are you ... was trying to txt u .... It would'nt send ??
> How's everyone else doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo Heidi , yeah Im okies thanks  grrr I hate fast drops , ba*****s . You and Nath ok today honey? its glorious sunshine here today (wont last ) have you got any biblical weather today?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Heidi , yeah Im okies thanks  grrr I hate fast drops , ba*****s . You and Nath ok today honey? its glorious sunshine here today (wont last ) have you got any biblical weather today?




Hi Hun .... Glad you ok ... I was so worried ....Fast drops are a nightmare ... I knew your mate lived next door.. and had a key .... Still worried though.  

Yeah we both ok ta ... Nath woke up low again this morning ....  ..... Bloody sick of this insulin adjusting .. just cant seem to get the right balance of basal ... 1 unit not enough ..wakes up with dp ...2 units 2 much ...arrrggghhhhh.

Sunny here at the mo .. not sure how long for though .. clouding in again ..


Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good morning Heidi AM xx 

hows things


----------



## Steff

grr im not getting 5 mins today , back laters x


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe I hate clubs , there are a few places that do "my type of music " but none of my friends like it !! bas*****  they wont come with me . Hmm the club I went to the other night holds about 1500 people and was awful  toooo many people and shit music for me lol



Yeah, you and I have similar tastes in music, one that no one else seems to like though! Quite a bugger that


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> good morning Heidi AM xx
> 
> hows things



Hi Steff..

Aye we good ta ... Hows you doing??

Catch up in a bit mi mam just landed ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun .... Glad you ok ... I was so worried ....Fast drops are a nightmare ... I knew your mate lived next door.. and had a key .... Still worried though.
> 
> Yeah we both ok ta ... Nath woke up low again this morning ....  ..... Bloody sick of this insulin adjusting .. just cant seem to get the right balance of basal ... 1 unit not enough ..wakes up with dp ...2 units 2 much ...arrrggghhhhh.
> 
> Sunny here at the mo .. not sure how long for though .. clouding in again ..
> 
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehe yeah I gave her a key ages ago , if she doesnt see me she phones or pops in  everyday . Or we have a 3 ringer alert when she knows its an emergency , and lets herself in . Hmm Insulin is a bloody nightmare at times isnt it !! cant you do half units on Naths pen?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, you and I have similar tastes in music, one that no one else seems to like though! Quite a bugger that



Yes good point Tom , this is why most of my friends are guys , they are the only ones who appreciate my taste in music , none of my girl friends like ANY of it  Anyway I wouldnt worry too much babe , we know we have good taste and they dont hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning Heidi AM xx
> 
> hows things



Hi Steff , whenever you get a few minutes lol  Im Multi Tasking atm .. Work , Laundry , Skivving


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Helloooo , hey Heidi Ive just seen you post in Northerners thread , yeahhhh I love The Prodigy !! Excellent group .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHnyslc-OM *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo , hey Heidi Ive just seen you post in Northerners thread , yeahhhh I love The Prodigy !! Excellent group .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHnyslc-OM *



Hehehehe ... they get the adrenaline going ... excellent for housework .. power walking etc ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Yeah Im on youtube now Heidi , good song choice . I'd never heard of Chicane before . I like it , I bet my friend Will will know of them though , he's a music freak lol . Hes back in the country tomorrow sometime !!! Wooo I cant wait til he's back Ive missed him like crazy  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah Im on youtube now Heidi , good song choice . I'd never heard of Chicane before . I like it , I bet my friend Will will know of them though , he's a music freak lol . Hes back in the country tomorrow sometime !!! Wooo I cant wait til he's back Ive missed him like crazy  *




Glad you like it hun .. Its dancey but not hardcore ... I love them good to chil out to especially on a lovely sunny day ...

Has Will been on holiday ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Glad you like it hun .. Its dancey but not hardcore ... I love them good to chil out to especially on a lovely sunny day ...
> 
> Has Will been on holiday ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



He drove to Belgium lastweek to go to a music festival before he has to get organised for moving and uni in september  We usually chat everyday for hours ( hes an Insomniac too ) so Ive missed him more than I thought I would


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> He drove to Belgium lastweek to go to a music festival before he has to get organised for moving and uni in september  We usually chat everyday for hours ( hes an Insomniac too ) so Ive missed him more than I thought I would



He soon be back hun ... Music festival ... Lucky boy .. .. Is he moving far to Uni .. Are you still on the move??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He soon be back hun ... Music festival ... Lucky boy .. .. Is he moving far to Uni .. Are you still on the move??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe yeah he is lucky  he's moving about 30 /40 mins from my brothers when he starts uni so I'll not be far while Im at my bro's  
Yes Im still on the move , I need to sort out a few loose ends this end first though or I'd already be down there lol . You and Nath can come and stay for a holiday when I move


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe yeah he is lucky  he's moving about 30 /40 mins from my brothers when he starts uni so I'll not be far while Im at my bro's
> Yes Im still on the move , I need to sort out a few loose ends this end first though or I'd already be down there lol . You and Nath can come and stay for a holiday when I move



Hehehhehe .. I might just take you up on that hun ... 

At least Will, will still be really close to you, so you can still see each other.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehhehe .. I might just take you up on that hun ...
> 
> At least Will, will still be really close to you, so you can still see each other.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey theres no might about it !!! you will definately have to come down and stay , I'll come up and collect you so no probelms with travelling a long distance with Nath on a train or anything  
Hehehe he'll be down the road so we will be partners in crime lol  

Right honey Im going in search of food , Im starving today ... Hmmm probably all that correction Insulin making me hungry 
I'll be back in a bit , catch you later xxxx A.M


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey theres no might about it !!! you will definately have to come down and stay , I'll come up and collect you so no probelms with travelling a long distance with Nath on a train or anything
> Hehehe he'll be down the road so we will be partners in crime lol
> 
> Right honey Im going in search of food , Im starving today ... Hmmm probably all that correction Insulin making me hungry
> I'll be back in a bit , catch you later xxxx A.M




Ok Hun ... Make sure you have plenty to eat ... please ..xx

Catch up with you soon ... off to make Nath's tea ....He's hungry ...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

evening all just reporting in 

i wont be bk on till 2moz now so hope all is well catch you 2morrows xxx


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening ... All in Diabetes Land ...

Hows everyone doing and hows your Saturday been ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening all just reporting in
> 
> i wont be bk on till 2moz now so hope all is well catch you 2morrows xxx



Hi Steff ...

How you doing hun?? ... Hope you ok ... 

Catch up with you 2morra .... Take care ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

yes hun ty im fine jus got m8 comin over 2night she had baby bk in may and still aint met the lilun we guna have a teeny drink to wet bairns head x hope you and nath are well

catch you 2morrow x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes hun ty im fine jus got m8 comin over 2night she had baby bk in may and still aint met the lilun we guna have a teeny drink to wet bairns head x hope you and nath are well
> 
> catch you 2morrow x



Hi Hun ...

Awwww ... so broody now hun ... what did your mate have ....   .... EEEEE .. you do right hun ... deffo need to whet the babs head .... 

Yeah me and nath are spot on ... hows your little one?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hello peeps .....

Is there anyone out there ???

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Hello Heidi,

I'm somewhere here lol!

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello Heidi,
> 
> I'm somewhere here lol!
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ....

Yesssss ... I'm not alone ...lol

How are you doing today? Have the BG levels been more settled for you?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, they settled nicely in the morning but it seems that one levemir jab per day is not working out anymore. Short lived that one was. Looks like I'm back on two levemir jabs a day. Damn levemir not lasting a whole day  Shame that, it was nice to have one less jab per day. Oh well. Looks like it's got to change. I don't think I'll tinker with my carbs to insulin ratios as I don't think that'll help.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, they settled nicely in the morning but it seems that one levemir jab per day is not working out anymore. Short lived that one was. Looks like I'm back on two levemir jabs a day. Damn levemir not lasting a whole day  Shame that, it was nice to have one less jab per day. Oh well. Looks like it's got to change. I don't think I'll tinker with my carbs to insulin ratios as I don't think that'll help.




I think that is a common problem with Levemir .. and its a s***e one at that .. I encountered the same with Nathan .. even splitting it in the end was'ny enough ... nor was he impressed with another injection ...  . I would try that approach for Nathan first, rather than tinker with his N/R ... 

So when do you leave for Uni?? ... I bet your soooo excited ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi everyone , I hope your all ok ? Im soooo tired


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi everyone , I hope your all ok ? Im soooo tired



Hi Hun...

Yeah we good up here ... Nath got Metallica blasting out .... lol

Are you still not sleeping? Or is it a kick back from last nights hypo .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> I think that is a common problem with Levemir .. and its a s***e one at that .. I encountered the same with Nathan .. even splitting it in the end was'ny enough ... nor was he impressed with another injection ...  . I would try that approach for Nathan first, rather than tinker with his N/R ...
> 
> So when do you leave for Uni?? ... I bet your soooo excited ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Getting raelly excited! My course starts on the twenty first of next month. Really really looking forward to starting at uni. Now to get all my kit bought or sorted out for it.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Getting raelly excited! My course starts on the twenty first of next month. Really really looking forward to starting at uni. Now to get all my kit bought or sorted out for it.
> 
> Tom



Just under a month ...hehehe ... and the start of a new chapter ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I think that is a common problem with Levemir .. and its a s***e one at that ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



* Yeah , I noticed my Levemir used to only last about 18 hours -ish , Ive split dose and found it alot better now . *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Yeah , I noticed my Levemir used to only last about 18 hours -ish , Ive split dose and found it alot better now . *



Yeah I think it depends on the person but about 16 - 18 hour'ish .... so thats why they recommend splitting it ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

OMG ... My cats are having a mad half hour .... there using the house like a grand prix racing track ... and sound like a heard of elephants ....lol..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Right Gorgeous Peeps ...

I'm off now .... Hope you all ok and have a good night .... 

Will catch up with you all 2morra .... probably be on sometime in the afternoon ... going to mi mam and dad's for sunday dinner .....  mmmmm .... all the trimmings ..... 

Take care and stay safe .... ((((((hugs))))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right Gorgeous Peeps ...
> 
> I'm off now .... Hope you all ok and have a good night ....
> 
> Will catch up with you all 2morra .... probably be on sometime in the afternoon ... going to mi mam and dad's for sunday dinner .....  mmmmm .... all the trimmings .....
> 
> Take care and stay safe .... ((((((hugs))))))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night Heidi , catch you tomorrow , have a nice meal  take care xx A.M


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Just under a month ...hehehe ... and the start of a new chapter ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, one I'm getting really excited about. Definitely looking forward to the next three years and beyond!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Night Everyone  Im soooo bored Im going to youtube to play . catch you all later or tomorrow .take care xxx A.M *


----------



## Steff

good ,morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Morning steff - you're up bright and early!


----------



## Steff

morning northener, yeah not thorugh choice last 2 sundays been up about 5 .30 x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Everyone , all ok?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Everyone , all ok?



mornign AM hows ya? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> mornign AM hows ya? x



yeah Im fine thanks , just tired today. How was your evening playing babies ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah Im fine thanks , just tired today. How was your evening playing babies ?



yea same here been up since 5 again like last sunday grr, twas ok thanks went really quickly the time th i wanted them to stay over but nope left about 10 x


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning .... All you gorgeous peeps ... 

Just thought I'd quickly nip on before going to mi mam and dads for dinner ... mmm

Hows everyone doing this morning??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Morning .... All you gorgeous peeps ...
> 
> Just thought I'd quickly nip on before going to mi mam and dads for dinner ... mmm
> 
> Hows everyone doing this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi , have a nice time today !!! , Im ok thanks . You and Nath ok? Hey I forgot to ask you , did Naths CDs ever come and did he like the other bands?


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Good Morning .... All you gorgeous peeps ...
> 
> Just thought I'd quickly nip on before going to mi mam and dads for dinner ... mmm
> 
> Hows everyone doing this morning??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



good morning Heidi, fine thank you , how are you ? good weather? x


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi , have a nice time today !!! , Im ok thanks . You and Nath ok? Hey I forgot to ask you , did Naths CDs ever come and did he like the other bands?




Hi Hun ...

Glad you ok ...  .. Me and Nath spot on ta ...  OOOOOO ...they certainly did come and the went down a treat .... not sure if the neighbours think so though .... hhehehehe...... Just ordered him Kasabian and Enter shakari .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> good morning Heidi, fine thank you , how are you ? good weather? x



Hi Hun ..

Glad you ok ...  Did you have a goodnight with your mate and baby .... I'm still broody this morning .. 

Me and Nath are spot on ta ..

Weather total B******S ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> Glad you ok ...  Did you have a goodnight with your mate and baby .... I'm still broody this morning ..
> 
> Me and Nath are spot on ta ..
> 
> Weather total B******S ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes thanks hun by time she left i was broody as hell lolz , same here 2day yukky i aint guna enjoy going to work in that x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea same here been up since 5 again like last sunday grr, twas ok thanks went really quickly the time th i wanted them to stay over but nope left about 10 x



Im glad you enjoyed it anyway , shame they didnt stay . My friend is having another scan sometime in Sept and is going to ask if they can tell her the sex of the baby. Shes due in errmm.... Jan I think. Shes already moaning about putting on weight !! I think she weighs about 7 stone now ffs


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im glad you enjoyed it anyway , shame they didnt stay . My friend is having another scan sometime in Sept and is going to ask if they can tell her the sex of the baby. Shes due in errmm.... Jan I think. Shes already moaning about putting on weight !! I think she weighs about 7 stone now ffs



lol my sister ballooned  up when she had her 4th i sqw her and then didnt for about 3 years she hated putting the weight on as it took her an age to shed it again


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!



good morning Tom how are you


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes thanks hun by time she left i was broody as hell lolz , same here 2day yukky i aint guna enjoy going to work in that x



What time you at work hun ... Have you a long day ??

Thing is it aint cold out ... Its really muggy here ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!



Morning Tom ..

How you doing today?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> What time you at work hun ... Have you a long day ??
> 
> Thing is it aint cold out ... Its really muggy here ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



11 today do till 3 at weekends hun, but yest got out at 2 as started at 10 ..I just wat sunshine back in my life ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Glad you ok ...  .. Me and Nath spot on ta ...  OOOOOO ...they certainly did come and the went down a treat .... not sure if the neighbours think so though .... hhehehehe...... Just ordered him Kasabian and Enter shakari ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Im so glad he liked them , I thought he would as he tends to like the same stuff as me . Enter Shakari ... Excellent choice , I had them on lastnight lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!



Hi Tom , you ok today ? how are the levels


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im so glad he liked them , I thought he would as he tends to like the same stuff as me . Enter Shakari ... Excellent choice , I had them on lastnight lol



Hehehehe ... you want to see what amazon keep sending me that I might be interested in buying ... OMG ... some of the bands names ... sound contagieous .... hhehhehehehe ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> 11 today do till 3 at weekends hun, but yest got out at 2 as started at 10 ..I just wat sunshine back in my life ha




I want sunshine too hun ....  .... sick of this liquid sunshine ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Heidi and me hun and me lol

right lovley people i will love you and leave you til later xx 
hav gd day all


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Heidi and me hun and me lol
> 
> right lovley people i will love you and leave you til later xx
> hav gd day all



Ok hun ...

Will catch up with you later ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Heidi and me hun and me lol
> 
> right lovley people i will love you and leave you til later xx
> hav gd day all



catch you later , have a good day .


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... you want to see what amazon keep sending me that I might be interested in buying ... OMG ... some of the bands names ... sound contagieous .... hhehhehehehe ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes but Im sure they are cool bands though lol , Ive never bought from Amazon tbh any good ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes but Im sure they are cool bands though lol , Ive never bought from Amazon tbh any good ?




Honestly I cant fault them hun ... The service is brill ... Normally get the cd's within a couple of days .. if not they e mail you the moment they are being sent etc ... obviously imports take a little longer .. they also offer loads of suggestions and you can sometimes hear what the band sounds like first ... also loads cheaper than shops .. good selection of dvd's and games as well .. books etc 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Honestly I cant fault them hun ... The service is brill ... Normally get the cd's within a couple of days .. if not they e mail you the moment they are being sent etc ... obviously imports take a little longer .. they also offer loads of suggestions and you can sometimes hear what the band sounds like first ... also loads cheaper than shops .. good selection of dvd's and games as well .. books etc
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'll have a look later then, I do love my music . What time are you going out for lunch?


----------



## Freddie99

Morning,

I'm doing well this morning.

Levels are ok this morning but I'll be increasing my evening Levemir and bringing back my morning levemir jab sadly. 

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning,
> 
> I'm doing well this morning.
> 
> Levels are ok this morning but I'll be increasing my evening Levemir and bringing back my morning levemir jab sadly.
> 
> Tom



Ah shame about the return of the morning Levemir  How are you doing with Carb counting btw Tom , cheating yet or still weighing it all out ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'll have a look later then, I do love my music . What time are you going out for lunch?



I'll be going offline in about 10 mins or so hun ... Yes deffo give amazon a look hun ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'll be going offline in about 10 mins or so hun ... Yes deffo give amazon a look hun ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ok honey , if I miss you when you go offline have a good day and I'll catch you later xxx A.M


----------



## Freddie99

Still weighing thingsout but getting a better eye for judging weights and the like.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok honey , if I miss you when you go offline have a good day and I'll catch you later xxx A.M




Thanks Hun .... I'll be back on late afternoon'ish .. will pm you when I get back ... 

Take care ...  Hehehe .. have fun ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Still weighing thingsout but getting a better eye for judging weights and the like.
> 
> Tom



Wow you are dedicated then  Im glad it seems to be working for you anyway . Have you still been thinking about getting a Pump?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Thanks Hun .... I'll be back on late afternoon'ish .. will pm you when I get back ...
> 
> Take care ...  Hehehe .. have fun ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ok honey have a good time  , both of you  if Im not on here try Yahoo or MSN , Im working but Im sort of on there and here too lol 

Catch you later xxx A.M


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah still thinking about a pump. I think I'll be taking up the option of trialling a pump as my team offer. That and whether MDI can be made to suit uni life will decide me.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah still thinking about a pump. I think I'll be taking up the option of trialling a pump as my team offer. That and whether MDI can be made to suit uni life will decide me.
> 
> Tom



I suppose you will have a good idea of how you feel about a pump when you have trialled one for ... was it three months ? 
I'm just abit eww about a pump personally , I dont know why really tbh . I just dont like the idea of something attatched to me all the time ... it reminds me too much of hospital and both those bloody drips  I like MDI , it tends to suit my lifestyle , saying that Ive not got a busy , hectic Uni lifestyle so maybe a pump is the way forward for you.


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, I think that my life is going to get rather hectic over the next few years. It's a total pain in the arse to work two levemir jabs around a hectic life style.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I think that my life is going to get rather hectic over the next few years. It's a total pain in the arse to work two levemir jabs around a hectic life style.



Yes very good point actually , maybe once Im doing more travel and weird working hours with my job I will feel the same about things , time will tell though .


----------



## Freddie99

Too true, at the moment I'm fed up with sodding hypos. So far this month I've had about twenty. If this is what carb counting entails I might as well pack it in.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Too true, at the moment I'm fed up with sodding hypos. So far this month I've had about twenty. If this is what carb counting entails I might as well pack it in.



I know how you feel  Im sick of swinging between highs and then major lows , Ive had an awful lot of 2's and below since the middle of July . I dont bloody know why though , I eat a healthy diet , I exersise , and Ive cracked my Basal .... I dont know what the hell is going on at the moment , Im bloody sick of it though . Its all gone like this since my Honeymoon ended and Ive struggled ever since  Try and stick with the Carb counting though , you've said yourself you have noticed some improvements with levels , maybe its all down to fine tuning now


----------



## Freddie99

Now to iron the buggers out. I get the feeling it's going to be a long and hard road ahead. Shite. I have noticed improvements but perhaps I'm getting too perfectionist. But surely twenty hypos is far, far too many?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Now to iron the buggers out. I get the feeling it's going to be a long and hard road ahead. Shite. I have noticed improvements but perhaps I'm getting too perfectionist. But surely twenty hypos is far, far too many?



Hmm well yes you are a Perfectionist  , But that does sound rather alot of hypos , have they increased an awful lot since the Carb counting or just slightly? I dread to think how many hypos I have in a month , at the moment I can easily have 2 each day , then none , then lots again 
I need to sort out all my software for my meter on to my Pc but Im just too lazy to do it lol


----------



## Freddie99

They've gone up to three times what they were before carb counting  If this is an un avoidable by product I'm not going to be best pleased.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> They've gone up to three times what they were before carb counting  If this is an un avoidable by product I'm not going to be best pleased.



Wow that is a large increase  Have you mentioned this to the DSN on your course at all ? I thought Carb counting was supposed to improve control not make it worse  Maybe things will settle down soon if you stick with it ?  I would certainly be pi**ed off though lol


----------



## Freddie99

I'll e-mail her tomorrow. Yeah, I was under the same illusion that it was meant to improve control. I'm still fiddling with my damn basal but to no avail it seems.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'll e-mail her tomorrow. Yeah, I was under the same illusion that it was meant to improve control. I'm still fiddling with my damn basal but to no avail it seems.
> 
> Tom



Hopefully if you stick with it everything will sort itself out , see what ideas she comes up with tomorrow when you Email her. I bet you she says to reduce Basal  they always say that when you have a few hypos , like its some bloody hypo miracle cure or something lol  Have you started a morning Levemir jab again now ?


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, but if I reduce the basal I'll wake up high as a kite. If I increase it I'll like as not hypo in the night.


----------



## Freddie99

Fuck it. Two hours after lunch I've shot from 5.8 to 16.3. Seems that I can't bloody well win or even keep up with the god awful diabetes at the moment.


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps ...

Hope you all doing well .... 

Me and Nath have had a gorgeous dinner .... hehehe .. we both stuffed ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Fuck it. Two hours after lunch I've shot from 5.8 to 16.3. Seems that I can't bloody well win or even keep up with the god awful diabetes at the moment.



I know exactly how you feel  Im sick to death of corrections and stupid levels all over the bloody place for no reason. I was tempted to tinker with my Basal but I think I'll leave it a couple of days and see what transpires. 

I hope you are feeling better now Tom and not as high as earlier


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon peeps ...
> 
> Hope you all doing well ....
> 
> Me and Nath have had a gorgeous dinner .... hehehe .. we both stuffed ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Afternoon Heidi , good to see you've both had a nice lunch  Ive just had mine earlier than usual , all this talk of food was making me hungry lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Afternoon Heidi , good to see you've both had a nice lunch  Ive just had mine earlier than usual , all this talk of food was making me hungry lol





Hi Hun ...

Soz disappeared then connection went .... 

I'm back now though .... hehehehe ....... luch was delish ... mmm ... Nath had a late spike though .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Soz disappeared then connection went ....
> 
> I'm back now though .... hehehehe ....... luch was delish ... mmm ... Nath had a late spike though ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Grrr I hate late spikes , Bas***** . I keep meaning to ask you this but always forget , does Nath do his own injections yet or do you do them ? I dont mean working out the doses , just the actual jabs ?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know exactly how you feel  Im sick to death of corrections and stupid levels all over the bloody place for no reason. I was tempted to tinker with my Basal but I think I'll leave it a couple of days and see what transpires.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better now Tom and not as high as earlier



Still pissed off. Granted, 14.4 is not 16.3 but it's still not bloody good enough. What the hell have I done to earn this?


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon crew, how's it hanging?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr I hate late spikes , Bas***** . I keep meaning to ask you this but always forget , does Nath do his own injections yet or do you do them ? I dont mean working out the doses , just the actual jabs ?




He does his own hun .. has done for ages .. unless he fancies a change from his legs for his Lantus .. he cant quite manage to to his buttocks .. so I do that for him ..

Bloody late spike ... gggrrrrrr......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Still pissed off. Granted, 14.4 is not 16.3 but it's still not bloody good enough. What the hell have I done to earn this?



Same as me obviously lol , Im having a f*** Diabetes its a **** day today


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon crew, how's it hanging?



Hi Ross ...

Me ok .... Nath late spike though ...gggrrrr .... 2hrs after eating 8.1 ..... just before tea .... 13.0 ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Same as me obviously lol , Im having a f*** Diabetes its a **** day today



Evidently. Just done the second correction in two hours in something of a failing effort to bring things back into range.


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> Me ok .... Nath late spike though ...gggrrrr .... 2hrs after eating 8.1 ..... just before tea .... 13.0 ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Any luck  with that guy working in your area??

Hmmm diabetes, latin for "keeping you on your toes, and a complete arse"

Hope he better soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He does his own hun .. has done for ages .. unless he fancies a change from his legs for his Lantus .. he cant quite manage to to his buttocks .. so I do that for him ..
> 
> Bloody late spike ... gggrrrrrr......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Thats good then , at least he is having some say in how things are done. Some parents tend to do everything which while the child is younger is fine , but as they get older they need to have some input too I think. Nath is very lucky to have you . Hmm Im in the 9's after my meal , although Im at my 2 hour peak so hopefully I'll start dropping soon


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Any luck  with that guy working in your area??
> 
> Hmmm diabetes, latin for "keeping you on your toes, and a complete arse"
> 
> Hope he better soon



MMMMM... hope he there 2morra .. was chatting to him the other day again ... 

I agree there its a total arse sometimes ....ggggrrrrr ..... just have to test him again in a couple of hours and do correction if needed .... Nath will love that .

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evidently. Just done the second correction in two hours in something of a failing effort to bring things back into range.



I hate it when corrections seem to be in vain  I have times when it takes a couple to do the trick , not sure why though , unless Im still rising and dont realise  What did you have for tea? I hope it was nice to compensate for all this trouble now lol


----------



## Freddie99

I hypo'd about half an hour before lunch and had a decent amount to treat it. Probably far too much. Then had sausage sandwiches for lunch but I cannot fathom why the hell things all go tits up. Seems I've run out of luck.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats good then , at least he is having some say in how things are done. Some parents tend to do everything which while the child is younger is fine , but as they get older they need to have some input too I think. Nath is very lucky to have you . Hmm Im in the 9's after my meal , although Im at my 2 hour peak so hopefully I'll start dropping soon




I try to make him feel that he is in control of his diabetes rather than me ... obviously to some degree it is me .. but he need his independance and needs to feel he has the final say .... and choices ... Rather than me or his team deciding things for him ... I'm not saying it works everytime .. I'm just trying to do my best .. and hope that Nath understands I'm not the enemy and nor is his diabetes .. Actually I've learned quite a bit off  him over the past few weeks about how he feels towards diabetes .. its really impressed me and in a positive way ... while he does not hate it .. he see's it more as a nuscience 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Don't get me started on thinking that diabetes is my enemy. I'm keeping my pancreas so that when I die it can come to hell and suffer with me. I'm bloody well coming out fighting this sodding thing.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't get me started on thinking that diabetes is my enemy. I'm keeping my pancreas so that when I die it can come to hell and suffer with me. I'm bloody well coming out fighting this sodding thing.



Hmm sounds like you're having a mare today, hope you settle down soon Tom.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't get me started on thinking that diabetes is my enemy. I'm keeping my pancreas so that when I die it can come to hell and suffer with me. I'm bloody well coming out fighting this sodding thing.




Thats the spirit Tom ... 

I'm sure though Nath does at times hate the sodding thing as much as I do .. and he probably hates me at times too .. but thats a natural teenage thing .. He does frequently tell me "I've ruined his life"....  ... I just reply "good, thats what I'm here for and I'm doing the job right" ....LOL

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I hypo'd about half an hour before lunch and had a decent amount to treat it. Probably far too much. Then had sausage sandwiches for lunch but I cannot fathom why the hell things all go tits up. Seems I've run out of luck.



Im puzzled then , unless you ate a bag of pure sugar why the high rise? unless its not a late spike and bounce back all at once ? 



Tom Hreben said:


> Don't get me started on thinking that diabetes is my enemy. I'm keeping my pancreas so that when I die it can come to hell and suffer with me. I'm bloody well coming out fighting this sodding thing.



Pmsl , I know its not funny Tom but this has just has me laughing so fuc**** hard !! yeah f*c* it mine can come to hell and suffer with me too lol .


----------



## Freddie99

Ah well, at least some good came of it. I don't know why I've shot high as a kite. Yeah, hate is a bit of an understatement for me and my diabetes. I'll be out for revenge sometime. I've got it, when I die I'm going to haunt my endo.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I try to make him feel that he is in control of his diabetes rather than me ... obviously to some degree it is me .. but he need his independance and needs to feel he has the final say .... and choices ... Rather than me or his team deciding things for him ... I'm not saying it works everytime .. I'm just trying to do my best .. and hope that Nath understands I'm not the enemy and nor is his diabetes .. Actually I've learned quite a bit off  him over the past few weeks about how he feels towards diabetes .. its really impressed me and in a positive way ... while he does not hate it .. he see's it more as a nuscience
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I think you are defo doing the right thing  its also good that you can get a teenager to talk ffs !! and your his mother !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah well, at least some good came of it. I don't know why I've shot high as a kite. Yeah, hate is a bit of an understatement for me and my diabetes. I'll be out for revenge sometime. I've got it, when I die I'm going to haunt my endo.



Well they do say revenge is sweet Lol  I hope Im not a diabetic in hell though , what a kick in the teeth that would be , f*** it I'll still eat cake , it cant kill me after all lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think you are defo doing the right thing  its also good that you can get a teenager to talk ffs !! and your his mother !!




Nath has his moments when he talks sensibly instead of a tut, sigh and some random mumbling ... lol ... But seriously .. I have always tried to make Nath feel he can talk to me and we are quite open .. we discuss loads of things .. plus I've also said to nath ... whatever you have done or are going to or even thinking about please talk to me .. I wont kick off .. while I might not be happy or best pleased I would prefer to know .. forwarned is forearmed .. besides there's nothing that cant be sorted out .. no matter how bad you think it is .. but for me to help I need to know and it to be the truth ... so far it has worked ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well they do say revenge is sweet Lol  I hope Im not a diabetic in hell though , what a kick in the teeth that would be , f*** it I'll still eat cake , it cant kill me after all lol



Well, it's either the endo or someother bugger...who I can't think of right now.


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Nath has his moments when he talks sensibly instead of a tut, sigh and some random mumbling ... lol ... But seriously .. I have always tried to make Nath feel he can talk to me and we are quite open .. we discuss loads of things .. plus I've also said to nath ... whatever you have done or are going to or even thinking about please talk to me .. I wont kick off .. while I might not be happy or best pleased I would prefer to know .. forwarned is forearmed .. besides there's nothing that cant be sorted out .. no matter how bad you think it is .. but for me to help I need to know and it to be the truth ... so far it has worked ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I don't exactly talk to my parents about diabetes. They can't understand despite having seen me diagnosed thirteen years agoand looking after me since. It's my demon and I'm going to confront it. They can't understand as they don't have it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Nath has his moments when he talks sensibly instead of a tut, sigh and some random mumbling ... lol ... But seriously .. I have always tried to make Nath feel he can talk to me and we are quite open .. we discuss loads of things .. plus I've also said to nath ... whatever you have done or are going to or even thinking about please talk to me .. I wont kick off .. while I might not be happy or best pleased I would prefer to know .. forwarned is forearmed .. besides there's nothing that cant be sorted out .. no matter how bad you think it is .. but for me to help I need to know and it to be the truth ... so far it has worked ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



He is so lucky to have such an open and caring mother !! I had the total opposite while growing up , my mother was a dictator . I think thats why Im so laid back now !! I'd hate to wake up one day and know Id turned into her.
I think you should start a thread Heidi , on how much or how little the Diabetic children do for their Diabetes , Injections and decisions on food etc., it would be interesting to see how much input the older ones have day to day.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, it's either the endo or someother bugger...who I can't think of right now.



Anyway I think I should get a first class ticket to Heaven , Im already doing my penance with Diabetes in this life ! ... although Hell would be warmer and probably alot more fun , and all you lot will all defo be there lol


----------



## Freddie99

Oh what a coincidence! I'm now listening to Highway To Hell! I think we're all doing penance with the diabetes! I must have fucked up big time in my previous life to get this shitty disease.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> I don't exactly talk to my parents about diabetes. They can't understand despite having seen me diagnosed thirteen years agoand looking after me since. It's my demon and I'm going to confront it. They can't understand as they don't have it.




Hi Tom ...

I totally understand that I will never know how nath feels or understand in the same way as other diabetics ... I so wish I did .. as a mam this is another part of diabetes that frustrates me as I cannot be there 110% for nath ... But I try in every which way to understand and learn as much as possible so I can support nath 110% ... .... I do keep the communication lines open for him ... in every way possible ... I feel sometimes when the communication goes down thats when the problems start .. this goes right across the board so not just diabetes related .. Sometimes we do need help in fighting demons and confronting them .. It makes us stronger ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anyway I think I should get a first class ticket to Heaven , Im already doing my penance with Diabetes in this life ! ... although Hell would be warmer and probably alot more fun , and all you lot will all defo be there lol



A lot of us will be there!?? Well if I get there first I'll save you a good seat!


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, this my personal demon, hence my being on these boards. My mates don't understand and that means I won't really talk to them about diabetes. Quite amusing that I stumbled across these boards by accident. I fidn that the best thing of going on my carb counting course meant that I could actually meet other diabetics, some my age too which was wonderful. I'm just waiting for one to add me on facebook.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh what a coincidence! I'm now listening to Highway To Hell! I think we're all doing penance with the diabetes! I must have fucked up big time in my previous life to get this shitty disease.



Pmsl yeah me too , I hope I had fun though  shame I dont remember any of it lol , good song choice btw Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> A lot of us will be there!?? Well if I get there first I'll save you a good seat!



Thanks for that Ross , somewhere with a good view would be good lol 
and close to the bar


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks for that Ross , somewhere with a good view would be good lol
> and close to the bar



OOOOOO ... And a dance floor ... hehehe ...I love a boogie ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks for that Ross , somewhere with a good view would be good lol
> and close to the bar



Likewise! Hopefully they'll have a decent bitter on the pumps, fingers crossed!


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> OOOOOO ... And a dance floor ... hehehe ...I love a boogie ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Looks like I'll be propping up the bar if there's a dance floor! I've redicovered that I can't dance.


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm all good, but I need to go on the wagon fora day or two mee thinks!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOOOO ... And a dance floor ... hehehe ...I love a boogie ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'll join you for a dance then heidi , no lap dancing for the guys though lol 


Tom Hreben said:


> Likewise! Hopefully they'll have a decent bitter on the pumps, fingers crossed!



I'll have a lager , a cocktail or a vodka ... oh well as I'll be dead I will have them all I think.


Tom Hreben said:


> Looks like I'll be propping up the bar if there's a dance floor! I've redicovered that I can't dance.



I might join you at the bar when Im too drunk to dance anymore or have lost all co- ordination lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm all good, but I need to go on the wagon fora day or two mee thinks!!



WTF !? I never thought I'd hear you say that Ross  you ok ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> WTF !? I never thought I'd hear you say that Ross  you ok ?



Hmm I don't say it often! I never say I'll never drink again though!

Bit tired from boozing at family doo!

You had a good weekend? Damn it Monday tomorrow, work, grrrr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm I don't say it often! I never say I'll never drink again though!
> 
> Bit tired from boozing at family doo!
> 
> You had a good weekend? Damn it Monday tomorrow, work, grrrr!



Yeah Im okies thanks honey , Ive got friends coming to visit on their way further up North so Im going to be busy tomorrow between working and skivving  They were supposed to be coming yesterday but got delayed  Bloody Southerners lol 
Hmm Im sure your Liver /Kidneys will thankyou for the rest lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Im okies thanks honey , Ive got friends coming to visit on their way further up North so Im going to be busy tomorrow between working and skivving  They were supposed to be coming yesterday but got delayed  Bloody Southerners lol
> Hmm Im sure your Liver /Kidneys will thankyou for the rest lol



Good to hear it, now you make sure your friends don't mess you house up now!! Yeah body could do with rest!

Saw Sheridan Smith from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps, she looked good! And said I did too! (I was wearing kilt so that's why she commented I think!)

Rite I'm off for a bit catch you all later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Good to hear it, now you make sure your friends don't mess you house up now!! Yeah body could do with rest!
> 
> Saw Sheridan Smith from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps, she looked good! And said I did too! (I was wearing kilt so that's why she commented I think!)
> 
> Rite I'm off for a bit catch you all later.



Catch you later Ross


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening Steff


----------



## Steff

evening tom 


catch u all tomoz


----------



## Freddie99

Calling it a day early then Steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all xxx




Helloo , where have you been hiding today?


steff09 said:


> evening tom
> 
> catch u all tomoz



Bye ... is everything ok ?


----------



## tracey w

Tom Hreben said:


> Still pissed off. Granted, 14.4 is not 16.3 but it's still not bloody good enough. What the hell have I done to earn this?



Hi Tom, sorry to hear you having a rough time at the moment. I understand youve done a carb counting course, sounds like your ratios not quite right though.? On dafne we were told to look for a pattern for two days, then change ratio. eg, high after lunch, before tea and need to correct at tea on two consecutive occasions then increase lunch ratio. Always assuming bloody basal is sorted, know that you are having bit trouble with that too,

hope your dsn can help you soon, dont give up the carb counting though, is vital if you thinking of having a pump, take care


----------



## Steff

Im not in the mood 2night AM , im rather cheesed off in fact 
X wil be back 2morrow


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, I'm not packing in the carb counting, well, not just yet. I find that if I'm below 10 mmol/L two hours after a meal I'll probably hypo soon after. Otherwise the ratios are pretty good I think. They seem to work well. I can be high two hours after a meal but before the next meal I can be spot on with my bloods. Yeah, I've sent my DSN a copy of my blood spreadsheets by e-mail. Hopefully I'll get something back tomorrow.


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> Im not in the mood 2night AM , im rather cheesed off in fact
> X wil be back 2morrow



what's up?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Im not in the mood 2night AM , im rather cheesed off in fact
> X wil be back 2morrow



Oh , ok nothing Ive done to upset you I hope ? If so at least warn me that you're on your way round to kick my a*** lol


----------



## tracey w

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I'm not packing in the carb counting, well, not just yet. I find that if I'm below 10 mmol/L two hours after a meal I'll probably hypo soon after. Otherwise the ratios are pretty good I think. They seem to work well. I can be high two hours after a meal but before the next meal I can be spot on with my bloods. Yeah, I've sent my DSN a copy of my blood spreadsheets by e-mail. Hopefully I'll get something back tomorrow.



good luck then, tis a bugger isnt it?


----------



## Freddie99

A complete bugger. Hopefully one that will be worth it in the long run. Hopefully.


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening all ...

Hehehehe ... I'm back again .... Just got off the phone to mi sister. She and her hubby just got back from 2 weeks in Malta ... Rained for half an hour and temperature not below 33c ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Im not in the mood 2night AM , im rather cheesed off in fact
> X wil be back 2morrow



Hi Hun ...

Are you ok??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening all ...
> 
> Hehehehe ... I'm back again .... Just got off the phone to mi sister. She and her hubby just got back from 2 weeks in Malta ... Rained for half an hour and temperature not below 33c .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Helloooo , Im not sure whos about  I came in the thread and I think everyone else buggered off !


----------



## tracey w

Hey Steff, hope you are alright?

Off myself now, watch girlie dvd with large vino, and do me nails, house to self, looovellly! 

prob be back later to c what yu have all been up to! xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo , Im not sure whos about  I came in the thread and I think everyone else buggered off !




Hi Hun .... 

I'm here now for a bit ... Where everyone buggered off too???

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

tracey w;53049
Off myself now said:


> Hi Tracey ...
> 
> OOOOOO ... enjoy your girlie evening .....
> 
> Chat later
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ....
> 
> I'm here now for a bit ... Where everyone buggered off too???
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I dont know , but Im defo getting a complex now  its a hive of activity until I come in then everyone , see's me and leaves


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont know , but Im defo getting a complex now  its a hive of activity until I come in then everyone , see's me and leaves




Awww ... dont be daft hun ... We all love you ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all, 

I've been watching repeats of Time Team on the channel four website. Things must be desperate lol! Having said that I do like the show.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, we all ready for the week? Hmm not sure I am.

Hope you feel better soon Steff.

AM as you said to me before, it's a bit early for most to be on here. You wouldn't cause people to run aanyhow! 

Has Tez posted that pic yet of the foursome!!?


----------



## katie

yes we all love you twin! but i must now go and watch school of rock


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening .... AM, Katie, Steff, Tom, Ross ... and all other listeners ....


OMG ... Nath .. got tunes blasting out .... Disturbed ... hehehehehe ... thats what the neighbours will be by the time he finished ....LOL

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes we all love you twin! but i must now go and watch school of rock



Hmmwell you can all f*** off then !!  

P.s Ross , there were plenty of people here until I came in the thread 

Good Film choice there Twin , I have a thing about Jack Black


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening .... AM, Katie, Steff, Tom, Ross ... and all other listeners ....
> 
> 
> OMG ... Nath .. got tunes blasting out .... Disturbed ... hehehehehe ... thats what the neighbours will be by the time he finished ....LOL
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha, same as my sisters when I've been playing my music!


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> yes we all love you twin! but i must now go and watch school of rock



It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n' roll!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaJ9UKM7kk


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG ... Nath .. got tunes blasting out .... Disturbed ... hehehehehe ... thats what the neighbours will be by the time he finished ....LOL
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Good choice of tunes there Nath !! Ive got "Stricken" on at the moment , one of my favourite Disturbed songs . Which album has he got Heidi ?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good choice of tunes there Nath !! Ive got "Stricken" on at the moment , one of my favourite Disturbed songs . Which album has he got Heidi ?



Hehehehe ... I love that tune as well ... its the album with Stricken on ... 

Its my fav on guitar hero .... hehehe .... 100% success 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, same as my sisters when I've been playing my music!





Hahahaha ... the neighbours get a true blasting from us .... Nath with his taste and mine mega dance tunes .....hehehe

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha ... the neighbours get a true blasting from us .... Nath with his taste and mine mega dance tunes .....hehehe
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ah get him onto some AC/DC. Quality old school tunes there. Like this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaJ9UKM7kk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... I love that tune as well ... its the album with Stricken on ...
> 
> Its my fav on guitar hero .... hehehe .... 100% success
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ten Thousand Fists , yeah its the album Ive got on now


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah get him onto some AC/DC. Quality old school tunes there. Like this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaJ9UKM7kk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY



Hehehehe .. He Loves AC/DC, Whitesnake, Black Sabbath , Motorhead, Iron maiden ... He keeps raiding my old collection .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ten Thousand Fists , yeah its the album Ive got on now




He totally loves the album .... Tell you what for a 14 year old he got a massive collection ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He totally loves the album .... Tell you what for a 14 year old he got a massive collection ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Thats a good thing in my opinion  I love music  
does he like Underoath , The Blackout and Rage Against ? Oooh what about Alice in Chains ? I LOVE THEM !! quite heavy though


----------



## sasha1

Brilliant ... got rid of Nath's late spike ....

Readings today ... 6.6, 8.6, 4.4,8.1, 13.0 , 6.9 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Brilliant ... got rid of Nath's late spike ....
> 
> Readings today ... 6.6, 8.6, 4.4,8.1, 13.0 , 6.9
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Thats good news Ive just took a huge 11 unit correction lol , f*** it today I dont give a t*** if I hypo to f*** later  
I bet he feels better now that hes back into range


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe .. He Loves AC/DC, Whitesnake, Black Sabbath , Motorhead, Iron maiden ... He keeps raiding my old collection .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I've ended up picking up alot of my dad's tastes in music. Bar the classical music and big band jazz obsessions. Love my Dire Straits, Yes, Pink Floyd and many more!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats good news Ive just took a huge 11 unit correction lol , f*** it today I dont give a t*** if I hypo to f*** later
> I bet he feels better now that hes back into range



I'm paying the price for a load of corrections earlier. I'm dropping like a stone at the moment. I'm off to get some food.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats a good thing in my opinion  I love music
> does he like Underoath , The Blackout and Rage Against ? Oooh what about Alice in Chains ? I LOVE THEM !! quite heavy though



He's got the back collection of Rage against the machine and Rise Against ... lol .... he not sure about Alice in chains ... more Goldie looking chain .... lol 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats good news Ive just took a huge 11 unit correction lol , f*** it today I dont give a t*** if I hypo to f*** later
> I bet he feels better now that hes back into range



Oh Hun .... We all need a treat ..  .. just make sure you got something close just in case of hypo later..

Yeah he says he feels much better now ... he cant deal with being over 11 ... even for a short time ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm paying the price for a load of corrections earlier. I'm dropping like a stone at the moment. I'm off to get some food.



Hope you feeling better soon ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Right lovely peeps ... 

I'm offski for tonight ... shattered ..

Will catch up with you all 2morra...  Stay safe ... Take care ... (((HUGS)))

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> He's got the back collection of Rage against the machine and Rise Against ... lol .... he not sure about Alice in chains ... more Goldie looking chain .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehehe tell him to give Alice in Chains a look , they are excellent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnBEXTuUca0

plus my favourite Alice song , Man in the box is on guitar hero lol  so maybe Nath has heard it already


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right lovely peeps ...
> 
> I'm offski for tonight ... shattered ..
> 
> Will catch up with you all 2morra...  Stay safe ... Take care ... (((HUGS)))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey , take care xxx catch up with you tomorrow 
xx A.M


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Right lovely peeps ...
> 
> I'm offski for tonight ... shattered ..
> 
> Will catch up with you all 2morra...  Stay safe ... Take care ... (((HUGS)))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night Heidi xx


----------



## Freddie99

Right, hypo avoided me thinks. Damn chocolate biccies are nice. Holy cow! I've clocked up just over a grand's worth of posts!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening again crew


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, hypo avoided me thinks. Damn chocolate biccies are nice. Holy cow! I've clocked up just over a grand's worth of posts!



well done Tom, how long till someone gives you your well done thread!! Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, hypo avoided me thinks. Damn chocolate biccies are nice. Holy cow! I've clocked up just over a grand's worth of posts!



CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST 1000 POSTS TOM !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

right you two I'll leave you for a one on one! Enjoy and catch you later in the week


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> right you two I'll leave you for a one on one! Enjoy and catch you later in the week



Night Ross , catch up with you soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night Twin when you come back on , Hope you enjoyed your film lol  . take care xx A.M


----------



## Davee1234

Hi All, Anybody out there?


----------



## Davee1234

Ah well, dont look like it. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Night Twin when you come back on , Hope you enjoyed your film lol  . take care xx A.M



are you going to bed already twin?! what's wrong? are you ill or something?! 

School of Rock was amazing hehe


----------



## katie

Davee1234 said:


> Ah well, dont look like it. I'll try again tomorrow



oops missed you dave, hopefully see you on here tomorrow


----------



## tracey w

Helloo, caught up with threads, 

watched 2 girlie dvds, ps i love you, bawled me eyes out, and then, made of honour (thats 2 hours of me life i wont get back he he )

anyways bottle of wine drunk, better go to me bed, work tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Diabetes Land Inhabitants*


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> are you going to bed already twin?! what's wrong? are you ill or something?!
> 
> School of Rock was amazing hehe



Hellooo Twin , no Im not ill  I was just a little moody Lol


----------



## Steff

good morning 
have a good Monday people x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone , I hope you are all well today ?

Hellooo Heidi when you come on , I hope you and Nath are both ok *


----------



## Steff

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxx



Hellooooooo  Its sooooo quiet here today !! Looks like we missed Dave lastnight Steff, he was in and we'd both already gone .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooooo  Its sooooo quiet here today !! Looks like we missed Dave lastnight Steff, he was in and we'd both already gone .



*aye i seen that this morn i was well gone by then , wonder how he is and if he will be bk 2night x *


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *aye i seen that this morn i was well gone by then , wonder how he is and if he will be bk 2night x *



*we'll have to keep a watch out for him , he's not been about for a while . I'd been gone ages then aswell ,I was in bed for just after 10pm *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *we'll have to keep a watch out for him , he's not been about for a while . I'd been gone ages then aswell ,I was in bed for just after 10pm *



*snap i was in bath at 8 and bed for 9.30 lolz *


----------



## Steff

*catch you later on hun xxx*


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *snap i was in bath at 8 and bed for 9.30 lolz *



*Hmm I was in a mood and couldnt be bothered so went early and logged off , I think my laptop was in shock lol  I never log off before 2/3am at the earliest usually. *


----------



## insulinaddict09

[/B]





steff09 said:


> *catch you later on hun xxx*



*Bye , enjoy your lunch , catch you later *


----------



## katie

Hi Steff



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Twin , no Im not ill  I was just a little moody Lol



oh god, what have i done now?!    hope you are feeling better now. wow you were up early!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi Steff
> 
> 
> 
> oh god, what have i done now?!    hope you are feeling better now. wow you were up early!



Grrrr bl**dy hell !!! I just wrote out a longgggggg post and the bl**dy webpage decided to **** about 
Hmm anyway yeah Im good Twin , thanks .. you okies?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrrr bl**dy hell !!! I just wrote out a longgggggg post and the bl**dy webpage decided to **** about
> Hmm anyway yeah Im good Twin , thanks .. you okies?



urgh i hate it when that happens!

glad u feel better, i'm ok thanks. havent been awake that long  really need to get myself a coffee and take some insulin because im 12.something and my hands feel all dry again


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> urgh i hate it when that happens!
> 
> glad u feel better, i'm ok thanks. havent been awake that long  really need to get myself a coffee and take some insulin because im 12.something and my hands feel all dry again



Yeah I get like that if Im high  Ive done 2 corrections so far today and Im finally in range !! Wooooo .... and now Im eating Scrambled Egg Mmmm , Bl**dy Insulin corrections are making me hungry !! Ive just Bolused anyway so HOPEFULLY I should stay ok for the rest of the day now


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon Posse ... LOL

How everyone doing??

AM ... Are you ok hun ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi Heidi just quick on and off lil lad back nwo sooo loads to catch up on he been away a week ,hope your well hun and nath xx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon folks!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooo All , Everyone okies today? Arghh sorry Heidi , ive missed you by the looks of things  Ive been working (shock horror ) and shopping online as I dont have time to go and do it today *


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon folks!



*Hello Tom.... I love the new signature *


----------



## Freddie99

It could only be from a quality song!


----------



## Steff

good early evening all hope all is good ? xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Yeah its all good here thanks  


Ive just been chatting to Tasha ... shes in Canada on her holiday but msged me on MSN to say hello.............she said to say hello to all you lot too  shes having a good time and there are some fit guys *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> * shes having a good time and there are some fit guys *



Hahahaha, sounds like she's definitely having a good time!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahahaha, sounds like she's definitely having a good time!



*Hehehe yes shes defo enjoying the scenery around the pool lol  She has to pay for internet so couldnt chat for long  *


----------



## sasha1

Hello ... gorgeous ones .... 

Hows everyone doing today ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello ... gorgeous ones ....
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*All the gorgeous people are away at the moment Lol ,  just little me here I think Heidi . Did you see the message from Tasha I posted over the page ? *


----------



## sasha1

Hi Hun ...

Wow she sounds as if she having a fab time in Canada ... lucky gal ... 

My mate has just come back from near blackpool she been on holiday and brought me a woobely willie ....  ... its rock on a stick .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Wow she sounds as if she having a fab time in Canada ... lucky gal ...
> 
> My mate has just come back from near blackpool she been on holiday and brought me a woobely willie ....  ... its rock on a stick .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hahaha OMG   Hmm no Rock for me  its good for hypo's  , Ive had the Southport one , Bring on the hypo's lol *


----------



## tracey w

My mate has just come back from near blackpool she been on holiday and brought me a woobely willie ....  ... its rock on a stick .... lol

Heidi
xx[/QUOTE]



that doesnt sound very low carb, he he


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehe ... its deffo not low carb ... lol ... just looked at the ingredients ...
Sugar , sugar and glucose syrup .... 

Might come in handy to smash up if Nathan needs sugar urgently ... Good god I dread to think what that would do to his straight 7's readings today ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hey Heidi , congratulations on heroine of the month honey!! *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey Heidi , congratulations on heroine of the month honey!! *



Thank you hun ..... I am truly gob smacked and speechless  .... I spotted it before and just thinking of the right words to reply to the honor ... In my eyes we are all heros/heroines ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Thank you hun ..... I am truly gob smacked and speechless  .... I spotted it before and just thinking of the right words to reply to the honor ... In my eyes we are all heros/heroines ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Nooo you mums are the heroines definately , I dont know how you do it . You really deserve it though, Im always telling you how lucky Nath is !! *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Nooo you mums are the heroines definately , I dont know how you do it . You really deserve it though, Im always telling you how lucky Nath is !! *



Thank you ..... It means an awful lot to me, that you have said that  ... One thing that does keep me going though ... Is that we will all agree that diabetes is a terrible condition ... in the big scheme of things it could be a hell of a lot worse ... When Nath has his moments I remind him of that ... I also say I could take you to many a childrens hospital/hospice and there will be many who would trade what they have with yours like a shot .... I know it sounds hard ... but life is ... it sucks at times .. we all have to make the best of what we've got ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Thank you ..... It means an awful lot to me, that you have said that  ... One thing that does keep me going though ... Is that we will all agree that diabetes is a terrible condition ... in the big scheme of things it could be a hell of a lot worse ... When Nath has his moments I remind him of that ... I also say I could take you to many a childrens hospital/hospice and there will be many who would trade what they have with yours like a shot .... I know it sounds hard ... but life is ... it sucks at times .. we all have to make the best of what we've got ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*I totally agree , my friend (pregnant one) is a carer for two disabled women /girls . Ive seen the way they live and its heartbreaking . Also as we know there are far worse things to have wrong with us , sometimes it doesnt feel that way ! If I could choose I think Id stick with Diabetes , better the devil you know and all that.*


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Nooo you mums are the heroines definately , I dont know how you do it . You really deserve it though, Im always telling you how lucky Nath is !! *



Seconded! He's a very lucky fella.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Heidi , I'll be back in a couple of minutes , Im in desperate need of a strong coffee *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah its all good here thanks
> 
> 
> Ive just been chatting to Tasha ... shes in Canada on her holiday but msged me on MSN to say hello.............she said to say hello to all you lot too  shes having a good time and there are some fit guys *



nice 1 pleased she having gd time x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Seconded! He's a very lucky fella.



*Hi Tom , I didnt see you there  You ok today..... decent levels etc?*


----------



## Steff

hi all just on to say helloo be bk my usual time xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nice 1 pleased she having gd time x



*Hi Steff , Im just making a coffee then I'll be back  you all sorted now ?*


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I totally agree , my friend (pregnant one) is a carer for two disabled women /girls . Ive seen the way they live and its heartbreaking . Also as we know there are far worse things to have wrong with us , sometimes it doesnt feel that way ! If I could choose I think Id stick with Diabetes , better the devil you know and all that.*



Absolutely ... I went to college after leaving school to study Social Care .. I am a qualified carer for children with mental/physical disabilities ... I have seen some truly horrendous conditions ... but where there is heartbreak .. I have seen joy ... I have shared tears and sadness with parents ... but also happiness when children have achieved what experts said would never happen .. It question my own opinions and changed my views ... I am truly grateful and blessed that I have nath ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Seconded! He's a very lucky fella.



Hi Tom ...

How are you doing today ?? ... Hows the levels been ?? ..

Thank you hun ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Steff , Im just making a coffee then I'll be back  you all sorted now ?*



hya hun okeis xx yes all fine now they are sat making lego x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi all just on to say helloo be bk my usual time xx



Hi Hun ...

How you doing ?? .. Hope you ok hun 

Chat soon 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> How you doing ?? .. Hope you ok hun
> 
> Chat soon
> 
> Heidi
> xx



cheers hun im fine thanks all been hectic but calmer now

catch u laters xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Hey Heidi/AM,

Levels have been ok today bar the one hypo and huge high when I woke up. I think I might just be having too much evening Levemir.

All good in your parts of the world?

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi/AM,
> 
> Levels have been ok today bar the one hypo and huge high when I woke up. I think I might just be having too much evening Levemir.
> 
> All good in your parts of the world?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ...

Glad levels have been ok today for you ... ... Hypo .... ....  ... How much did you increase your night levemir to?? ...Sorry to ask hun ...

We all good up here today  ta ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi/AM,
> 
> Levels have been ok today bar the one hypo and huge high when I woke up. I think I might just be having too much evening Levemir.
> 
> All good in your parts of the world?
> 
> Tom



*Yeah its all good here thanks   Hmm I had a waking blood of 23.2 what was yours lol? Im back in The Safety Zone again now though  hehehe (5's) *


----------



## Freddie99

I've dropped my night levemir to 28 from 32. I've noticed that as I raise it my wake up blood sugars rise. My wake up blood was 14.3 AM. That was despite a corrective dose for blood at 14 when I went to bed. I'm back under ten now which is better.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Corrections are a bloody mystery to me today ... I had to correct 3 times to get from my 23.2 to 4 !! A total of 15 units  Normally 1 unit will bring me down 2 bloods but not today , that would be too bloody easy . So do you think you had continued to rise in the night then and it cancelled your correction out , or you dropped low and had a glucose dump? *


----------



## sasha1

OOOOO ... Corrections dont get me started that one .... Sometimes 1 unit brings Nath down anywhere from 1- 5 mmol ... It batters my head ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOOO ... Corrections dont get me started that one .... Sometimes 1 unit brings Nath down anywhere from 1- 5 mmol ... It batters my head ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Yeah annoying to say the least  normally 15 units would bring me down 30 ..... My Diabetes is not playing by the rules today Lol *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah annoying to say the least  normally 15 units would bring me down 30 ..... My Diabetes is not playing by the rules today Lol *




Bloody rules go out of the window for diabetes some days ....  .... Sure keeps us all on our toes .... aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Bloody rules go out of the window for diabetes some days ....  .... Sure keeps us all on our toes .... aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*yes you've certainly got that right Heidi  Oh well sod it  Did you do something nice for tea tonight? *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Corrections are a bloody mystery to me today ... I had to correct 3 times to get from my 23.2 to 4 !! A total of 15 units  Normally 1 unit will bring me down 2 bloods but not today , that would be too bloody easy . So do you think you had continued to rise in the night then and it cancelled your correction out , or you dropped low and had a glucose dump? *



I haven't got a clue what happens to me in the night. I might make a point of stying up all night to keep an eye on my blood sugars one day.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *yes you've certainly got that right Heidi  Oh well sod it  Did you do something nice for tea tonight? *




I made Nath a hot pot .... I cheated though he thought it was potato on the top ... it was butter nut squash ...hehehe ... plenty of veg in it ... and on the side and a yoghurt to finish .... 

Have you had something nice for tea??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I haven't got a clue what happens to me in the night. I might make a point of stying up all night to keep an eye on my blood sugars one day.



*Ive done that more than once , easy for me though Lol , Insomnia has its uses , Ive noticed a peak at about 2/3 am , no idea why tho *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I made Nath a hot pot .... I cheated though he thought it was potato on the top ... it was butter nut squash ...hehehe ... plenty of veg in it ... and on the side and a yoghurt to finish ....
> 
> Have you had something nice for tea??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*I had a Chicken salad  I'd already had an apple earlier so tried to stay as Low Carb as possible so no Mayo   Hotpot ? is that the same as a Casserole ? *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I had a Chicken salad  I'd already had an apple earlier so tried to stay as Low Carb as possible so no Mayo   Hotpot ? is that the same as a Casserole ? *




More or less hun ... Hot pot usually has sliced potato on the top though ... but decided on butter nut squash instead ... Nath reckons he does'nt like it ... But told him it was just tattie ... and clean plate ...  .... lol..
How much carb is in mayo??  I'm never quite sure if mayo is better than salad cream ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sofaraway

I'm a big fan of mayo  I don't ever count the carbs in it though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> More or less hun ... Hot pot usually has sliced potato on the top though ... but decided on butter nut squash instead ... Nath reckons he does'nt like it ... But told him it was just tattie ... and clean plate ...  .... lol..
> How much carb is in mayo??  I'm never quite sure if mayo is better than salad cream ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hmm they are both quite alot , plus its always a late peak as the fat slows it down  I try to avoid any one thing that is 10g or above in a meal , I usually aim for a whole meal to be 20g / 30 or maybe slighty more depending on how I feel and what I fancy to eat , some days it may be higher , some lower . *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I'm a big fan of mayo  I don't ever count the carbs in it though.



* Nikki !! I even count carbs in my skimmed milk for my coffee  Hmm maybe Im slightly over the top Lol *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive done that more than once , easy for me though Lol , Insomnia has its uses , Ive noticed a peak at about 2/3 am , no idea why tho *



Yeah, I'll just have to go hard core on the sleep deprivation!  It might just be worth it though.


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Nikki !! I even count carbs in my skimmed milk for my coffee  Hmm maybe Im slightly over the top Lol *



Or I'm just lazy lol, I'm not really carb counting at the moment, just guestimating. 

Just went to the fridge, 1.7g per 15ml, so not enough for me to worry about.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I'll just have to go hard core on the sleep deprivation!  It might just be worth it though.



*Hahaha yeah go for it  it gets boring about 1/2am though , Thank god for Youtube *


----------



## sasha1

Hi Hun ... 

Did'nt realise there was as much carb in mayo as that ...  ... I might just cut that down a little ... Nath has a passion for chicken, mango sandwiches and there is quite a bit of mayo in them .... mmmm .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Or I'm just lazy lol, I'm not really carb counting at the moment, just guestimating.
> 
> Just went to the fridge, 1.7g per 15ml, so not enough for me to worry about.



*I dont carb count officially and I dont even own scales as Im too lazy to weigh stuff but I do restrict Carbs so tend to try and avoid them as much as possible *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Did'nt realise there was as much carb in mayo as that ...  ... I might just cut that down a little ... Nath has a passion for chicken, mango sandwiches and there is quite a bit of mayo in them .... mmmm ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Mango !? as in the FRUIT ??  I bet there are  some Carbs in a Mango lol *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Mango !? as in the FRUIT ??  I bet there are  some Carbs in a Mango lol *



MMMM ... yes the fruit .. but there is not much in just what I would call a taste and they are small bits ....  ... Remember just before Nath was diagnosed he used to drink Mango and mango flavored power drinks like they were going out of fashion .... horrific 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

forget the carb content in mayo, think of the fat! eew I hate mayo and the way it goes transparent when it's left out in the air - looks like lard!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMM ... yes the fruit .. but there is not much in just what I would call a taste and they are small bits ....  ... Remember just before Nath was diagnosed he used to drink Mango and mango flavored power drinks like they were going out of fashion .... horrific
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Im not that keen on anything like that but I love pure Orange Mmmm I only have it for a change when Im hypo now though .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im not that keen on anything like that but I love pure Orange Mmmm I only have it for a change when Im hypo now though .



Must admit dont drink fruit jucies .... Mind you back in the day used to drink vodka and fresh orange .... lol ... I always used to blame the orange for getting me trollied .... lol ... When I was pregnant with Nath I used to drink fresh orange and eat satsumas in a mega amount ... beserk cravings ... then was told by the midwife I was over dosing on vitamin c .....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Must admit dont drink fruit jucies .... Mind you back in the day used to drink vodka and fresh orange .... lol ... I always used to blame the orange for getting me trollied .... lol ... When I was pregnant with Nath I used to drink fresh orange and eat satsumas in a mega amount ... beserk cravings ... then was told by the midwife I was over dosing on vitamin c .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Heidi !! I cant believe you watered down a decent Vodka with bloody Orange Juice ! wtf  I dont even have Ice in mine lol   *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> forget the carb content in mayo, think of the fat! eew I hate mayo and the way it goes transparent when it's left out in the air - looks like lard!



*Ewwww Twin !!  Shhhhh you'll put me off *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ewwww Twin !!  Shhhhh you'll put me off *



hehe sorry, it is gross though! I prefer salad cream, but now I just have some honey and musturd dressing on my salad instead.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Im soo bored Im on youtube listening to songs from the Rocky films 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAHZGX8fX8M


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe sorry, it is gross though! I prefer salad cream, but now I just have some honey and musturd dressing on my salad instead.



Hehe its ok I do prefer Salad Cream  ewww Mustard ?! nooo I hate the smell of the stuff


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Grr theres a member online called Mars Bar ..... Mmmmm I reallyyyyy want one  Im craving Chocolate *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe its ok I do prefer Salad Cream  ewww Mustard ?! nooo I hate the smell of the stuff



it doesnt taste of musturd  I dont like musturd either!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Grr theres a member online called Mars Bar ..... Mmmmm I reallyyyyy want one  Im crazing Chocolate *



haha! grr, now i want one toooooooo!


----------



## rossi_mac

evening ladies & gents, wifi in hotel coming at y'all.

PS mustard is great, any type even the french!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> it doesnt taste of musturd  I dont like musturd either!



*Its just thought of Mustard knocks me sick  ewwww and I dont like Honey either really .*


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha! grr, now i want one toooooooo!




Hehehe if I had Chocolate in the house it would be getting eaten now ! Its even worth the extra jab to cover it 


rossi_mac said:


> evening ladies & gents, wifi in hotel coming at y'all.
> 
> PS mustard is great, any type even the french!!



Hello Ross , you okies? settled in to the hotel ok then?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Ross , you okies? settled in to the hotel ok then?



Yeah all good even if tinternet is a bit sluggish! But I got myself a 4 poster room and a little side room with a sofa!!! Not bad ehy!

Hope everyone's had a good day, I've spent most of it around 8-10 talking BS and haven't tried getting it down, bit tired to be honest. Bloody D Grrrr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah all good even if tinternet is a bit sluggish! But I got myself a 4 poster room and a little side room with a sofa!!! Not bad ehy!
> 
> Hope everyone's had a good day, I've spent most of it around 8-10 talking BS and haven't tried getting it down, bit tired to be honest. Bloody D Grrrr!



Hey stop moaning ! its free net isnt it ?  lucky you with a four poster though !! Im so jealous .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey stop moaning ! its free net isnt it ?  lucky you with a four poster though !! Im so jealous .



I thought it'd be a small pokey room, some places I've stayed at have been truely shocking, but here, well I may move in!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I thought it'd be a small pokey room, some places I've stayed at have been truely shocking, but here, well I may move in!!



I'm sure wifey would be abit p***** off if you did though , unless its free and work pays ?  Hmm we could of all met you there for a Diabetes meet up lol


----------



## Davee1234

Hi all, hope I find you all well?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Hi all, hope I find you all well?



Hi Dave , you ok ? looks like you missed us all lastnight ! the only night we all went early lol  Wife and children ok?


----------



## Davee1234

Thought I'd upset you all....
yes we're good thanks. Boys on HMS Bristol for a week and misses on Facebook, never know we might actually talk to each other one day.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Thought I'd upset you all....
> yes we're good thanks. Boys on HMS Bristol for a week and misses on Facebook, never know we might actually talk to each other one day.



hahaha nooo it takes alot to upset us lol  Just Email ..its easier than talking , you can always edit what you say before you send it , unlike a face to face conversation


----------



## Davee1234

LOL, How are you been up to anything exciting?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> LOL, How are you been up to anything exciting?



Im great thanks  Grrr just working and skivving on here really atm , no peace for the wicked  You been ok ?, youve not been on for ages


----------



## Tezzz

Hi,

Another long day at the W word.

Anyway's I just popped in to say hello and now I'm off as the other half has just put din dins on the plates.

Will pop in in the morning.


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Thought I'd upset you all....
> yes we're good thanks. Boys on HMS Bristol for a week and misses on Facebook, never know we might actually talk to each other one day.



Hahaha I feel for you Davee, went to the pub (surprise) a few weeks ago to meet up with a mate or two, took the wife, they were over 1 hour late, I was mad at them I had to talk to the wife!! Was good actually to talk outside of house! And in a boozer!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another long day at the W word.
> 
> Anyway's I just popped in to say hello and now I'm off as the other half has just put din dins on the plates.
> 
> Will pop in in the morning.



Hi Tez , glad to see you're ok honey ! enjoy your tea . catch you tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another long day at the W word.
> 
> Anyway's I just popped in to say hello and now I'm off as the other half has just put din dins on the plates.
> 
> Will pop in in the morning.



Hi Tez, yeah I know what you mean, the days are suddenly feeling a lot longer for me too! Oh well it's a bank holiday next weekend so not all bad (unless you're W... then too!)


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im great thanks  Grrr just working and skivving on here really atm , no peace for the wicked  You been ok ?, youve not been on for ages


Was away last week in Buxton, the boys were on a summer camp and they wanted civvies to drive them around, Went mountain biking, rock climbing a trip up to the heights of Abraham, bit of shooting and archery then a full day at Alton towers.....I'm knackered, ache all over and have vowed never again...


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Hahaha I feel for you Davee, went to the pub (surprise) a few weeks ago to meet up with a mate or two, took the wife, they were over 1 hour late, I was mad at them I had to talk to the wife!! Was good actually to talk outside of house! And in a boozer!


Hi ya, Very lucky when away found a pub that locked us in till 1:30 every night


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> evening all xxx


Hi Steff, how are you?


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> evening all xxx



Evening Steff you good I hope?



Davee1234 said:


> Hi ya, Very lucky when away found a pub that locked us in till 1:30 every night



Ooooh I love a lock in haven't had one for ages!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Was away last week in Buxton, the boys were on a summer camp and they wanted civvies to drive them around, Went mountain biking, rock climbing a trip up to the heights of Abraham, bit of shooting and archery then a full day at Alton towers.....I'm knackered, ache all over and have vowed never again...



Im not surprised you're knackered !! 


steff09 said:


> evening all xxx



Helloooo Steff, you okies , I think I just missed you earlier lol


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Steff you good I hope?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I love a lock in haven't had one for ages!!


It was brill except for the night I was duty driver (or taxi as I called it) had to sit there for hours, and there's only so much orange juice you can drink


----------



## Steff

evening rossi and dave and AM im fine ty bk at 11 kk xxx


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im not surprised you're knackered !!
> 
> 
> Helloooo Steff, you okies , I think I just missed you earlier lol


Dunno where thet get their energy from, home Saturday, then dropped off Sunday morning up to Pompy for a weeks sailing and powerboating. One of them has just texted that they've had a go-kart evening, then they are getting the not public trip around Victory tomorrow night.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening rossi and dave and AM im fine ty bk at 11 kk xxx



Ok , catch you in abit


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Dunno where thet get their energy from, home Saturday, then dropped off Sunday morning up to Pompy for a weeks sailing and powerboating. One of them has just texted that they've had a go-kart evening, then they are getting the not public trip around Victory tomorrow night.



They're teens arent they? ..... either full of energy or angst I think lol , thinking back to my teens


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> They're teens arent they? ..... either full of energy or angst I think lol , thinking back to my teens


Wish I could remember that far back, chimney sweeping keeps coming into my head


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Wish I could remember that far back, chimney sweeping keeps coming into my head



Hahahah its not that long ago is it ?


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahah its not that long ago is it ?


My body is telling me it is....!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> My body is telling me it is....!!!



Hahaha I know that feeling !!! and my teens are not that far in the past ....Im mentally still a teen anyway lol


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha I know that feeling !!! and my teens are not that far in the past ....Im mentally still a teen anyway lol


LOL thats how I try to look at it. Dont bloody work though


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> LOL thats how I try to look at it. Dont bloody work though



 Oh well mind over matter !!


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well mind over matter !!


It was a good laugh anyway. Food and company were excellent.


----------



## Steff

hya all ok xxx


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> hya all ok xxx


I'm very well thanks, you?


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> I'm very well thanks, you?



yes davee good ty , where have u  been lately


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> yes davee good ty , where have u  been lately


Dont want to bore everyone, go back a few pages been away playing superman


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee if you ever get the mind of matter to stop the body from falling apart I wanna know the secret!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloo Steff , you back?


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Davee if you ever get the mind of matter to stop the body from falling apart I wanna know the secret!!


Haha I'm working on it, but I've started too late, the rot has already set in....


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloo Steff , you back?



YES HUN  hows u xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Haha I'm working on it, but I've started too late, the rot has already set in....



Tell me about it, if it's not one part it another! We're all doomed!


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Tell me about it, if it's not one part it another! We're all doomed!


Now where did I put that Bullworker?????


----------



## Steff

ahh ive backed up and read what you been upto davee


----------



## rossi_mac

sounds tiring doesn't it Steff


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> ahh ive backed up and read what you been upto davee


Impressed huh?


----------



## Steff

Completely Davee I Gazed In Amazement


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> sounds tiring doesn't it Steff



SURE DOES SINCE I BEEN UP SINCE 6


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> Completely Davee I Gazed In Amazement


PMSL......
The wife was half expecting to be told to turn up with a body-bag...


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> PMSL......
> The wife was half expecting to be told to turn up with a body-bag...



LOLOL , you had good time tho huh


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> SURE DOES SINCE I BEEN UP SINCE 6



busy days steff?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> busy days steff?



nah not really dnt work mondays , just my son was due back from his hols i had had a million things running thorugh my head i knew i needed to do.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> YES HUN  hows u xx



helloo sorry , i got signed out grrrr


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> helloo sorry , i got signed out grrrr



welcome bk hun hows the headache xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> welcome bk hun hows the headache xx



yes all gone now thanks honey  you get all your jobs done?


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> LOLOL , you had good time tho huh


I did thanks Steff, what you been up to?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes all gone now thanks honey  you get all your jobs done?



aye hun both are out the way and sorted x 

i just pmmed  you ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Who have we got out to play tonight then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye hun both are out the way and sorted x
> 
> i just pmmed  you ok x



Hmm Ive got nooo PM's


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Ive got nooo PM's



plzzzzz tell me you have ?? lol


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> nah not really dnt work mondays , just my son was due back from his hols i had had a million things running thorugh my head i knew i needed to do.



Ain't there always 1,000,001 tings to do!?

Rite peeps I'm off cathc you laters


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> I did thanks Steff, what you been up to?



same ol really had son away on hols , other then that work really , xx


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> same ol really had son away on hols , other then that work really , xx


Where's he been?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> plzzzzz tell me you have ?? lol



hehe ok I have now and answered sort of ... im not good with instructions lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Ain't there always 1,000,001 tings to do!?
> 
> Rite peeps I'm off cathc you laters



byeeee catch you tomorrow


----------



## Steff

cya rossi 

nights


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Where's he been?



Poole to see nanny


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> Poole to see nanny


Hope he had a good time, weather was on his side.


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Hope he had a good time, weather was on his side.


aye very he suffered tho came back with sore back from sunburn


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> aye very he suffered tho came back with sore back from sunburn


Bet he got spoilt rottern by nanny as well,


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Bet he got spoilt rottern by nanny as well,



ohh yea he hadnt had his birthday pressies from her and on the monday she took him to toys r us and said you got 40 quid spend it on you will , he came out with 2 p change ha


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> ohh yea he hadnt had his birthday pressies from her and on the monday she took him to toys r us and said you got 40 quid spend it on you will , he came out with 2 p change ha


Oh good effort......How old is he?


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Oh good effort......How old is he?



8 in july he was , cheeky bugger to


----------



## Davee1234

steff09 said:


> 8 in july he was , cheeky bugger to


Bless, great age to be, no worries, no pressure, and gets away with murder


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Bless, great age to be, no worries, no pressure, and gets away with murder



well he tryes , he aint been to bad mind you only had him back since 1 so ill give it to end of 2moz befire i get the cheek off him


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hehehe is he spoilt Steff ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe is he spoilt Steff ?



by his grandparents he is we try not to pander to his every wim hun lol


----------



## Davee1234

Gonna have to go now, she's remenicing (?) on facebook about how some kid used to show her and her friends his willy for two mint imperials.......I've been cheated


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> by his grandparents he is we try not to pander to his every wim hun lol



Lol yeah grandparents are the worst , I was never allowed sweets but my nan used to sneak me them


----------



## Steff

Davee1234 said:


> Gonna have to go now, she's remenicing (?) on facebook about how some kid used to show her and her friends his willy for two mint imperials.......I've been cheated



okies davee nice to see your on , take care and have fun ha x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Gonna have to go now, she's remenicing (?) on facebook about how some kid used to show her and her friends his willy for two mint imperials.......I've been cheated



Divorce her !! hehe just joking , catch you soon bye


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol yeah grandparents are the worst , I was never allowed sweets but my nan used to sneak me them



 well i have said to my dad in past when you go he thinks we are going to carry it on and we cant grr, but while there here he sure makes the mose of it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well i have said to my dad in past when you go he thinks we are going to carry it on and we cant grr, but while there here he sure makes the mose of it



well he'll learn that grandparents are the soft ones with money to burn and parents have bills to pay lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> well he'll learn that grandparents are the soft ones with money to burn and parents have bills to pay lol



yup hun your right , gr8 about heidi getting herione of the month eh x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup hun your right , gr8 about heidi getting herione of the month eh x



yeah shes lovely , I remember the first time she posted late one night asking if anyone was about and thats how me and her got chatting and I told her to come in here . Naths a lucky boy to have a mum like her , and she does it all one her own too.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah shes lovely , I remember the first time she posted late one night asking if anyone was about and thats how me and her got chatting and I told her to come in here . Naths a lucky boy to have a mum like her , and she does it all one her own too.



yup well deserved she does a heck of a job with alot to deal with on her own she is a credit to her lad x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yup well deserved she does a heck of a job with alot to deal with on her own she is a credit to her lad x



Yes she is , but shes a bloody nice girl too and will do anything she can for anyone  Ive got alot of time for her .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes she is , but shes a bloody nice girl too and will do anything she can for anyone  Ive got alot of time for her .



ditto i may not chat to her as much but she a good mate.

right hun im going to get to bed will catch you 2morrow x x x 


nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ditto i may not chat to her as much but she a good mate.
> 
> right hun im going to get to bed will catch you 2morrow x x x
> 
> 
> nights



Night honey , take care , catch you later xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Steff , and everyone else , all ok I hope?  Im doing some work / skivving , while I wait for my shopping to be delivered *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Steff , and everyone else , all ok I hope?  Im doing some work / skivving , while I wait for my shopping to be delivered *



*morning AM , ahh who u using ? i got to go into town get lad new school shoes and trousers, cant motivate myself yet tho lol x*


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *morning AM , ahh who u using ? i got to go into town get lad new school shoes and trousers, cant motivate myself yet tho lol x*



Its Tesco again today , i'll use Asda ( ahem free advertising ) later on in the week . Hmm I need to go and collect my script but have to wait for this delivery first .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its Tesco again today , i'll use Asda ( ahem free advertising ) later on in the week . Hmm I need to go and collect my script but have to wait for this delivery first .



*yeah i get my strips tomorrow , ha at free advertising , i aintever used tesco i joi ned him up to asda at xmas as he paid for all the shopping *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Tesco is good actually (unless they mess this order up !) Its handy for me as when Im working I cant always find the time to get to a shop and Id starve lol *


----------



## Steff

lol

here do we know what happend with heidi and this rugby player must of been 5 days now since she asked our advice x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol
> 
> here do we know what happend with heidi and this rugby player must of been 5 days now since she asked our advice x



*I did ask her the other day , errrm , I cant remember what she said lol !
my memory is sh*t , I think Insulin eats brain cells  I think she said he hadnt been there but Im not sure tbh. We will have to ask her later when she comes on  He's hot though she said lol*


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I did ask her the other day , errrm , I cant remember what she said lol !
> my memory is sh*t , I think Insulin eats brain cells  I think she said he hadnt been there but Im not sure tbh. We will have to ask her later when she comes on  He's hot though she said lol*



thats the main thing then hot and a rugby player , wonder if he has a bro


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thats the main thing then hot and a rugby player , wonder if he has a bro



*As Im single and you're NOT , I think its my duty to find that out lol... just out of interest of course *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *As Im single and you're NOT , I think its my duty to find that out lol... just out of interest of course *



 cant a gal have a bit  on the side frollocking


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cant a gal have a bit  on the side frollocking



*Hmm it depends if its frollocking you're after tho lol  *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm it depends if its frollocking you're after tho lol  *



i could not use the word i wanted or i could of been northenered


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i could not use the word i wanted or i could of been northenered



*Hahahaha..............Steff please leave Duk , you have been Northed !! *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hahahaha..............Steff please leave Duk , you have been Northed !! *



hahahhahaha

ohh im seeing the DSN 26th oct got appointment through last week x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hahahhahaha
> 
> ohh im seeing the DSN 26th oct got appointment through last week x



*Oh will it be about Byetta ? Hmm thats still a month away , why do they take so long to see people *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oh will it be about Byetta ? Hmm thats still a month away , why do they take so long to see people *



yea about that and usual twaddle how u gettng on with vedge was the question she asked me lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea about that and usual twaddle how u gettng on with vedge was the question she asked me lol



*I suppose Im quite lucky really as I like most Vegetables , I do like healthy food . Alot of members dont like Veg and Seafood or Fruit  god knows what they live on !! Its bad enough choosing a meal when you like most things fgs , are you not keen on Veg then? *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I suppose Im quite lucky really as I like most Vegetables , I do like healthy food . Alot of members dont like Veg and Seafood or Fruit  god knows what they live on !! Its bad enough choosing a meal when you like most things fgs , are you not keen on Veg then? *



All i said to her was is they much diffirence in frozen or fresh she said not really , but frozen can sometimes be best as the fresh could of sat on the shelf for abit and lost all its goodness , and since then she seems to think i dnt get on with it , i like it hun yeah all accept spinach


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> All i said to her was is they much diffirence in frozen or fresh she said not really , but frozen can sometimes be best as the fresh could of sat on the shelf for abit and lost all its goodness , and since then she seems to think i dnt get on with it , i like it hun yeah all accept spinach



*Yeah shes right frozen can be better than off the shelf as all the goodness has been locked in ... but if you overcook it thats all lost anyway  With shop bought it can have sat there for ages , unless its fresh picked and from a farm shop of course .*


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah shes right frozen can be better than off the shelf as all the goodness has been locked in ... but if you overcook it thats all lost anyway  With shop bought it can have sat there for ages , unless its fresh picked and from a farm shop of course .*



i am the only one in here that eats vedge hun , the lad does eat broccoli and carrotts thats it , i cud eat it with every meal lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i am the only one in here that eats vedge hun , the lad does eat broccoli and carrotts thats it , i cud eat it with every meal lol x



*Yes me too  Mm Brocolli is my fav Veg atm ,I dont eat Carrots anymore as they have far too much Sugar, Carbs in them . Does he like Cauliflower? thats basically  Albino Brocolli lol *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes me too  Mm Brocolli is my fav Veg atm ,I dont eat Carrots anymore as they have far too much Sugar, Carbs in them . Does he like Cauliflower? thats basically  Albino Brocolli lol *



pmsl , nah he dont but saying that the week he just had at his nans he ate peas grr, ohh and also apparently he ate meat and he dont here


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl , nah he dont but saying that the week he just had at his nans he ate peas grr, ohh and also apparently he ate meat and he dont here



Hahahaha little bugger isnt he lol  I'd give him peas tonight with his tea then lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha little bugger isnt he lol  I'd give him peas tonight with his tea then lol



pmsl he got chicken burget 2night with peas and chips


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl he got chicken burget 2night with peas and chips



Sounds good lol , Ive not had Chips since .......... Ermm  a long time


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sounds good lol , Ive not had Chips since .......... Ermm  a long time



snap im having those summber wedges that mccain do , twice a week


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> snap im having those summber wedges that mccain do , twice a week



I dont eat anything like that , or any foods in batters or coatings . I do miss Chips sometimes tho , usually only when someone says about them lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont eat anything like that , or any foods in batters or coatings . I do miss Chips sometimes tho , usually only when someone says about them lol



 ahhh sorry huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ahhh sorry huni



Hahaha its ok I can never face food in the mornings so I dont fancy chips yet lol  No work for you today... is it tomorrow you're in?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha its ok I can never face food in the mornings so I dont fancy chips yet lol  No work for you today... is it tomorrow you're in?



not today no tomorrow 11 hun , never changes unless short staffed x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> not today no tomorrow 11 hun , never changes unless short staffed x



Im hopeless at remembering things like this !! I ask my friend (preg one) what shes working (she does shifts) and she will start telling me a whole bloody rota !!... I stop listening lol , I only want to know if shes working or coming shopping !! hehe so I have to ask her again and she just tells me to p*** off now .


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im hopeless at remembering things like this !! I ask my friend (preg one) what shes working (she does shifts) and she will start telling me a whole bloody rota !!... I stop listening lol , I only want to know if shes working or coming shopping !! hehe so I have to ask her again and she just tells me to p*** off now .



pmsl my memory is shockingly bad hun lol

right wont be long going up the road to the shop for milk x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl my memory is shockingly bad hun lol
> 
> right wont be long going up the road to the shop for milk x



Okies catch you in abit , I should do some work I suppose lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies catch you in abit , I should do some work I suppose lol



u away for bit hun ? x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> u away for bit hun ? x



hehehe yeah as if lol  joys of a home office hehehe


----------



## Steff

good morning tez hows you ?

lol AM good gal


----------



## insulinaddict09

Pmsl , I will have to go and get my script in abit tho as Im running out of EVERYTHING  , Hmm and I'll do some work too I suppose I cba atm


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Pmsl , I will have to go and get my script in abit tho as Im running out of EVERYTHING  , Hmm and I'll do some work too I suppose I cba atm



LOL i got a load of washing wizzing around nd i did the housework yesterday well the bathroom and kitchen x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL i got a load of washing wizzing around nd i did the housework yesterday well the bathroom and kitchen x



Yeah Ive done my Washing , and the Housework and some Gardening , Its just proper Work I need to do now and my Script , but its looks like its going to bounce down


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Ive done my Washing , and the Housework and some Gardening , Its just proper Work I need to do now and my Script , but its looks like its going to bounce down



grrr yes very dark here i dont know how long lad is guna get out to play 2day 

where is tez he did not stay long ??


----------



## Steff

good morning Heidi when you get to this thread haha xxx hope your well ?? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> grrr yes very dark here i dont know how long lad is guna get out to play 2day
> 
> where is tez he did not stay long ??



Yes defo going to rain here  Ermm I dont know , Ive not seen him at all  Is Heidi online ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes defo going to rain here  Ermm I dont know , Ive not seen him at all  Is Heidi online ?



yes just but she not here yet

he said morning all about 20 mins ago


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes just but she not here yet
> 
> he said morning all about 20 mins ago



ah I missed that ,I didnt see him . Helloooooo heidi


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> ah I missed that ,I didnt see him . Helloooooo heidi



ooo sorry the suns peeking through here lol, might get my washing on the line after all


----------



## sasha1

Good morning peeps .....

Hows everyone doing today ???

My computer been an arse again .... Mr D*** H**D .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooo sorry the suns peeking through here lol, might get my washing on the line after all



Im not going to bother as It will probably pour down while Im out and I'll have to re-wash it all Lol


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Good morning peeps .....
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ???
> 
> My computer been an arse again .... Mr D*** H**D .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



good morning heidi well afternoon now hehe , that dam computer hun grr open the window and throw lolz


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good morning peeps .....
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ???
> 
> My computer been an arse again .... Mr D*** H**D .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo , you and Nath ok ? Hmm I know the feeling , my Laptop hates this site I think , I keep getting booted off and cant log back on for ages !! Grrr if it says it cant display the bl**dy page once more its going out of the Window !!


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> good morning heidi well afternoon now hehe , that dam computer hun grr open the window and throw lolz



Hi Hun ...

How you doing???

Its gonna go out the window in a mo .... aaarrrggghhhh ... being a total ... arrrghghgh ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo , you and Nath ok ? Hmm I know the feeling , my Laptop hates this site I think , I keep getting booted off and cant log back on for ages !! Grrr if it says it cant display the bl**dy page once more its going out of the Window !!




Hi Hun ...

How you doing?? .. Me and Nath ok ta ..

Thats happening to me ... and keeps crashing and connection goes .... bloody sick of it ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> How you doing?? .. Me and Nath ok ta ..
> 
> Thats happening to me ... and keeps crashing and connection goes .... bloody sick of it ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx




my connection is ok as Im on youtube aswell but when I try to click on a subject or reply to post it says it cant display the bl**dy page grrrrr


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> How you doing???
> 
> Its gonna go out the window in a mo .... aaarrrggghhhh ... being a total ... arrrghghgh ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



who are you with hun? xx all good here


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hey Heidi , still no Avatar ?? get it sorted girl *


----------



## Steff

i love yours hun , back to the strat eh, tinkerbell rox


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i love yours hun , back to the strat eh, tinkerbell rox



Hehehe yeah back to one of my old Avys , Ive still not found one I like enough to keep tho lol , but yeah Tink is cool


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe yeah back to one of my old Avys , Ive still not found one I like enough to keep tho lol , but yeah Tink is cool



looks like heidi been defeated again by the pc lolz ,grr i would have to get that sorted i could not live with it ffs,


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> looks like heidi been defeated again by the pc lolz ,grr i would have to get that sorted i could not live with it ffs,



Yes I know Grrr Id be fuming lol ,she'll be swearing the house down now lol


----------



## Steff

lolol. right hun guna go nnow get lunch going veddgie soup the day with 2 crackers yummy
back later this afternoon xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol. right hun guna go nnow get lunch going veddgie soup the day with 2 crackers yummy
> back later this afternoon xx



okies catch you later byeee tc xx


----------



## Freddie99

Achtung! Diabetic!

Afternoon all!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Achtung! Diabetic!
> 
> Afternoon all!



Helloooo Tom  you ok ?


----------



## Steff

hi all xx xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooo:d:d:d


----------



## Steff

bonjour hows it going hun xxxx


----------



## Steff

all quiet today then , i aint usaully here this time of day like


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> bonjour hows it going hun xxxx



Hello all ok with you? hmm whats with you and Tom today eh? testing out different Languages !! Tom should have done French as he is half French tho lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello all ok with you? hmm whats with you and Tom today eh? testing out different Languages !! Tom should have done French as he is half French tho lol



lolol where is he didnt see him stop for long ?
nah just thot i can hardly talk english half thr time so may as well try french x 
all good here


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol where is he didnt see him stop for long ?
> nah just thot i can hardly talk english half thr time so may as well try french x
> all good here



Dont know , I do that sometimes tho , post and then go off to Messenger or Youtube Lol , then after a while you get signed out from here Grrrr


----------



## Steff

back in 10 hun x


----------



## Freddie99

I'm watching Wallander on the BBC iPlayer. I'll try Italian for my next language lol! Doing well here. Better bloods today. Sodding basal is the root of the problem.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> all quiet today then , i aint usaully here this time of day like




I didnt even see this post and theres only us two here ffs !! BLIND 


steff09 said:


> back in 10 hun x



Okies catch you in a bit


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm watching Wallander on the BBC iPlayer. I'll try Italian for my next language lol! Doing well here. Better bloods today. Sodding basal is the root of the problem.
> 
> Tom



FFS Tom where did you sneak from then !! Hmm Italian eh , niiiice 
Ive had brilliant Bloods all day Until....... Twiglets ... Grrrr the Carbs in those are a f****** joke !! and I Bolussed for them ... and Im now 21.4 !!!


----------



## Steff

hiya back now x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hiya back now x



hellooo , heidi is online somewhere lol Yippeeee


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hellooo , heidi is online somewhere lol Yippeeee



yayyyy she is here sumwhere lolz 

helloooo heidi xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi .... Hunnezzzzz ..... AM and Steff .... lol ....  ..and everyone of you lovely peeps ...

I'm back ..... well as long as this bloody contraption and connection allows ... not playing fair today .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yayyyy she is here sumwhere lolz
> 
> helloooo heidi xx



Im soo tired today , all this sleep is making me tired lol  what are you having for Tea Steff?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im soo tired today , all this sleep is making me tired lol  what are you having for Tea Steff?



I got chicken hotpot hun you? x


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi .... Hunnezzzzz ..... AM and Steff .... lol ....  ..and everyone of you lovely peeps ...
> 
> I'm back ..... well as long as this bloody contraption and connection allows ... not playing fair today ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



welcome back huni for however long your here , mwah you okies?? xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> welcome back huni for however long your here , mwah you okies?? xx




Hi Hun .... 

Yeah me ok ... stressed with this pile of shite computer though ....LOL

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> FFS Tom where did you sneak from then !! Hmm Italian eh , niiiice
> Ive had brilliant Bloods all day Until....... Twiglets ... Grrrr the Carbs in those are a f****** joke !! and I Bolussed for them ... and Im now 21.4 !!!



Sorry to hear that  Yeah, I did GCSE Italian. Only did it for ayear but came out of the exam with an A! Good job I can't stand Twiglets then!


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ....
> 
> Yeah me ok ... stressed with this pile of shite computer though ....LOL
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes sweet im fine ty got rid of the 1 of them so peace at last x

its nice now as well hope it stays like this till about 6 at least x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes sweet im fine ty got rid of the 1 of them so peace at last x
> 
> its nice now as well hope it stays like this till about 6 at least x




Aye its nice over here again today ... my god we got the sun .... lol ... 2morra is horrendous though ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Aye its nice over here again today ... my god we got the sun .... lol ... 2morra is horrendous though ..
> Heidi
> xx



 yes so i hear not so good here , typican wen i go bk to work ,
im awya friday t get lads unifrom i got the jumpers and shirts im after the shoes and trousers , ohh and he has seen a packed lunch box for ?15 quid


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi .... Hunnezzzzz ..... AM and Steff .... lol ....  ..and everyone of you lovely peeps ...
> 
> I'm back ..... well as long as this bloody contraption and connection allows ... not playing fair today ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



good to see you're back lol grrrr computers lol


----------



## Steff

i wonder if AM ok she aint said nowt for 10 mins x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sorry to hear that  Yeah, I did GCSE Italian. Only did it for ayear but came out of the exam with an A! Good job I can't stand Twiglets then!



hahaha they are sooo delicious tho Tom !! Im addicted to the bloody things , trouble is Ive eaten my whole days allowance of carbs so shouldnt have any tea really now  Italian is sexy , My friend is italian , lovely language


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i wonder if AM ok she aint said nowt for 10 mins x




hellooo im here , Im just trying to work and I keep getting msged on MSN grrrr and Im here aswell lol sorry


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes so i hear not so good here , typican wen i go bk to work ,
> im awya friday t get lads unifrom i got the jumpers and shirts im after the shoes and trousers , ohh and he has seen a packed lunch box for ?15 quid




School uniforms cost a fortune .... shocking ... I've got most of Nath's ... shoes yesterday 55 quid .... aaarrrgghhh ..... still got white indoor trainers and footie boots to get yet ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> good to see you're back lol grrrr computers lol



Hi Hun ....

Its had a load of verbal abuse today ...... lol ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> School uniforms cost a fortune .... shocking ... I've got most of Nath's ... shoes yesterday 55 quid .... aaarrrgghhh ..... still got white indoor trainers and footie boots to get yet ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



good greif he wants a pair of kickers there 40 quid , he got plimsoles from asda that cost 2 quid for p.e , and he aint at the age yet for none of the footy gear being needed , phew!!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom ...

How you doing today ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hellooo im here , Im just trying to work and I keep getting msged on MSN grrrr and Im here aswell lol sorry



LOL tis ok  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ....
> 
> Its had a load of verbal abuse today ...... lol ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mines going to go out the window if it doesnt f****** stop messing about !!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mines going to go out the window if it doesnt f****** stop messing about !!



all this anger in here today *sheesh*


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> LOL tis ok  xx



Grrrr I dont know what part of " BUSY" people dont understand ffs  

hmm saying that I do quite often say that when Im not busy lol hehehe oh

well my own fault for answering lol


----------



## Steff

lololz right im going have to go for abit the pc is doing an scan i didnt request but best leave it to it 

back laters gals xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mines going to go out the window if it doesnt f****** stop messing about !!




ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH...... Mines just been kicked ....  ... wont let me back in threads etc for ages ...... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> all this anger in here today *sheesh*



hehehehe I get angry High and when Low lol , Im in a good mood tho really


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lololz right im going have to go for abit the pc is doing an scan i didnt request but best leave it to it
> 
> back laters gals xx




Chat soon hun ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH...... Mines just been kicked ....  ... wont let me back in threads etc for ages ......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



mines been doing that lol, only on here tho , no where else


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe I get angry High and when Low lol , Im in a good mood tho really




Hehehehe ... Whats my excuse then hun ...LOL

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> mines been doing that lol, only on here tho , no where else




MMMMMMMMM ... That is strange .... mines the same 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... Whats my excuse then hun ...LOL
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Errm youve got a Teenager lol??


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMMMMMMM ... That is strange .... mines the same
> 
> Heidi
> xx


Im on a million other things but its only here I get problems  and Ive had trouble trying to get on the site the last few days too , and I keep getting kicked off too Grrrr


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im on a million other things but its only here I get problems  and Ive had trouble trying to get on the site the last few days too , and I keep getting kicked off too Grrrr




I'm ok on yahoo and goggle .. but like you hun its just here I've got problems ... Are you being told something .....  ..... hahahahaha

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

right all seems ok i had 15 viruses sounds about right lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'm ok on yahoo and goggle .. but like you hun its just here I've got problems ... Are you being told something .....  ..... hahahahaha
> 
> Heidi
> xx




Hmm its Northerner trying to block me from the site I think lol 


steff09 said:


> right all seems ok i had 15 viruses sounds about right lol



ewww Steff


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm its Northerner trying to block me from the site I think lol
> 
> 
> ewww Steff



anno i will have to get to the docs asap, nevermind i dontt hink i would realise if the pc was riddled pmsl x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> anno i will have to get to the docs asap, nevermind i dontt hink i would realise if the pc was riddled pmsl x



was it an anti malwarebytes scan?


----------



## tracey w

afternoon,

ok have given meself a headache jumping up and down, or could be excitement, gonna do some housework now and try and calm down


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> was it an anti malwarebytes scan?



errrrrrrrrr your talking to a utter novice hun  i think it was for sumit along those lines, you dont think i actually check do you hahhaa


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> errrrrrrrrr your talking to a utter novice hun  i think it was for sumit along those lines, you dont think i actually check do you hahhaa




hehehehe sorry , is it a regular scan that your security does? or a scan you start yourself?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> afternoon,
> 
> ok have given meself a headache jumping up and down, or could be excitement, gonna do some housework now and try and calm down



Come and do mine when youve done please Tracey , Im working


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe sorry , is it a regular scan that your security does? or a scan you start yourself?



it started all on its own hun


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> afternoon,
> 
> ok have given meself a headache jumping up and down, or could be excitement, gonna do some housework now and try and calm down



yes ditto i got kids bedrooms needs doing here lol wanna help me out?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> it started all on its own hun



oh it'll just be a normal security scan then , mine does it twice a day grrr


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh it'll just be a normal security scan then , mine does it twice a day grrr



god there so inconvinient


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god there so inconvinient



I know you end up logging off as you slow down so much grrr  

Oh well its better than a Trojan lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hey where Heidi gone again ?? I thought she was in the forum !?? *


----------



## Steff

pass she is about somewhere yes ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pass she is about somewhere yes ?



YEAH iVE JUST SPOTTED HER ONLINE AGAIN LOL, OOPS CAPS FFS GRR


----------



## Steff

pmsl oops you getting excited 
i got to get this hotpot going at this rate we will be eating about 9 , i put it in at 180 or so i thought just looked it was on 150 x


----------



## sasha1

Hi Girls .... 

I'm back .... lol ... was just sorting Nath's tea out .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl oops you getting excited
> i got to get this hotpot going at this rate we will be eating about 9 , i put it in at 180 or so i thought just looked it was on 150 x



Hotpot , Heidi did that yesterday lol , Prawn salad for me If I dare eat


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Girls ....
> 
> I'm back .... lol ... was just sorting Nath's tea out ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lolz heidi you get alot of headaches do ya ?? haha in and out like yo-yo x


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Girls ....
> 
> I'm back .... lol ... was just sorting Nath's tea out ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oooo whats he having today??


----------



## Steff

righto girlies im off now catch you after 7 tonight xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> righto girlies im off now catch you after 7 tonight xxx



Okies honey catch you later xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oooo whats he having today??




His Lordship is having chicken and veg stir fry and Noddles .....  ... and fresh fruit salad in jelly ... Sugar free ....

Prawn salad .... mmmmmmm .... oooo I love prawns 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lolz heidi you get alot of headaches do ya ?? haha in and out like yo-yo x




Hehehehe ... Sure do hun .... one a big one to ... ex husband .... lol ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> His Lordship is having chicken and veg stir fry and Noddles .....  ... and fresh fruit salad in jelly ... Sugar free ....
> 
> Prawn salad .... mmmmmmm .... oooo I love prawns
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mmm sounds delicious , apart fron Noodles eww


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmm sounds delicious , apart fron Noodles eww




Must admit Nath not overly keen on the noodles .... but he eating them ... 
After saying he wanted noodles ....  ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Must admit Nath not overly keen on the noodles .... but he eating them ...
> After saying he wanted noodles ....  ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Teens eh ?? Pmsl I dont know how you cope lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Heidi ,Im just going to make my salad , wont be long honey  catch you in a while xx A.M *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Teens eh ?? Pmsl I dont know how you cope lol



Hehehehe ... you should be up here ... the other teens across the road are making movies ... lol ... complete set up on the front street ... large furry mic and camera ... full stage gear the lot .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ...
> 
> How you doing today ?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey Heidi,

I'm doing well today. How about you?

Tom xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... you should be up here ... the other teens across the road are making movies ... lol ... complete set up on the front street ... large furry mic and camera ... full stage gear the lot ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Cool !! give me a couple of hours and I'll be there to join in lol !! my friend is doing film making etc at uni lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cool !! give me a couple of hours and I'll be there to join in lol !! my friend is doing film making etc at uni lol




Not sure what they on with ... they've just left school this year .. but have a full rig out ... 5 lads and 1 pretty girl .. the poor lad holding the furry mic on a pole looks well p***** off ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Not sure what they on with ... they've just left school this year .. but have a full rig out ... 5 lads and 1 pretty girl .. the poor lad holding the furry mic on a pole looks well p***** off ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha poor sod  sounds fun tho , Id love to do something like that


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha poor sod  sounds fun tho , Id love to do something like that



Hehehehe ... they look as if a lot of fun is going on ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... they look as if a lot of fun is going on ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx


get your Nath out there to get in on the action lol , Hey anything happened with the rugby player ?
Did you see Tom spoke to you b4 lol?


----------



## insulinaddict09

No one coming out to play ? catch you all later or tomorrow then .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> No one coming out to play ? catch you all later or tomorrow then .




Hi Hun ......

I'm here ... ... was just replying to pm and a post ... ... Sorry hun ...

Hey Nath ..... uttered something unrepeatable about joining in the filming ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

Just had tea, mmmm corned beef hash *drools* How are things in various parts of the world?

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Just had tea, mmmm corned beef hash *drools* How are things in various parts of the world?
> 
> Tom




Hi Tom ...

OOOOO .... corned beef hash .... mmmmmm .... 

Good up here hun ... Hows you doing ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good eve all hows things xxx


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good eve all hows things xxx



evening Steff! and others x


----------



## Freddie99

Mmmm yeah, corn beef hash is lurvely! Something I'd gladly eat any day of the week. I'm a little peeved with the fact that I couldn't get the carbs in my lunch right and as a consequence I was a little high before tea, well, 10.4 mmol/L to be precise. I suppose that isn't too bad but I can be a bit of a perfectionist. 

Hi Steff,

I'm doing well here. About to write a CV.

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi tracey are you still on a high hun eh x 

hi there heidi and tom u both ok ? AM helloooooooooooooooo are u here xxxx


----------



## Steff

well short and sweet lad wants to come on 

bk in bit xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> well short and sweet lad wants to come on
> 
> bk in bit xx




Hi Hun ....  

Catch you in a bit .... hehehe  ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

ello ello ello, what 'ave we here?

Bloody slow tinterweb connechien in this ear l'otel!

Hope the crew are winning, I'm gonna freshen up and go out to get some scram, no idea what, I'll either end up in an old mans pub or one full of chavs hmm.

Cheerie.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooooo everyone  All okies?*


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> hi tracey are you still on a high hun eh x
> 
> hi there heidi and tom u both ok ? AM helloooooooooooooooo are u here xxxx



no calmed down now, had bit of adrenaline so changed beds, cleaned windows etc, am knackered now, but headache gone lol


----------



## Steff

evening rossi and AM xxx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> no calmed down now, had bit of adrenaline so changed beds, cleaned windows etc, am knackered now, but headache gone lol



good lol now ytou can get to me and start on my plce


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hellooooo everyone  All okies?*



Hi Hun ...

Woz just about to text stalk you ....  ... Woz wondering where you had gone ...lol

Are you ok ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good lol now ytou can get to me and start on my plce



soz hun, pjs on now and putting me feet up


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> soz hun, pjs on now and putting me feet up



20 quid bribe then?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> 20 quid bribe then?




PMSL .... and a dvd ..... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> PMSL .... and a dvd ..... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



haha sound familier heidi


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> haha sound familier heidi



Tell you hun ... after 5 hours desperation kicked in ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Tell you hun ... after 5 hours desperation kicked in ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lolz well after 5 hrs i think id be ready to come in with a 20 quid bribe ha


----------



## sasha1

Right lovely peeps ...

I'm away offline now ... computer playing up and connection slow as ... had enough of it today .... 

Catch up with you all 2moz ... Take care, stay safe ... ((((HUGS))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

okies heidi catch you 2morrow 
nights xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Woz just about to text stalk you ....  ... Woz wondering where you had gone ...lol
> 
> Are you ok ?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo yes Im fine thanks honey , just twenty places at once lol 

catch you tomorrow Heidi , take care xxx

hellooo steff and everyone else whos here


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo yes Im fine thanks honey , just twenty places at once lol
> 
> catch you tomorrow Heidi , take care xxx
> 
> hellooo steff and everyone else whos here



elloooooo goodbye i cant get 10 mins peace lol , i shall return if not a little frazzled after my game of scrabble 

bye for now xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> elloooooo goodbye i cant get 10 mins peace lol , i shall return if not a little frazzled after my game of scrabble
> 
> bye for now xxxx



okies im lurking about , catch you later xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Another sh*t day at W.  Other half is doing din dins so just looking around till it is served. Will spend more time on tomorrow as I have the day off...Yippee....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another sh*t day at W.  Other half is doing din dins so just looking around till it is served. Will spend more time on tomorrow as I have the day off...Yippee....



yayy evening Tez x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello peeps .........all okies? *


----------



## Steff

hey I got a case of bad sunburn for my lad where can i get cammomile lotion or cocao butter from will any chemist do it do you think hun?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey I got a case of bad sunburn for my lad where can i get cammomile lotion or cocao butter from will any chemist do it do you think hun?



yes any chemist or a 24 asda will have it or aftersun , I hope hes ok honey


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes any chemist or a 24 asda will have it or aftersun , I hope hes ok honey



aye he says it aint hurting him like, but got on to the mum in law and she said jus keeps it moist x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye he says it aint hurting him like, but got on to the mum in law and she said jus keeps it moist x



Cold Flannel then and some Calpol or whatever kids have lol , just incase he gets a temp in the night


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cold Flannel then and some Calpol or whatever kids have lol , just incase he gets a temp in the night



yea sent him off at 9 hun i ahd patted his back with sponge and he said it was fine , i said to him just give me a shout if u need me he aint so i guess he asleep


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea sent him off at 9 hun i ahd patted his back with sponge and he said it was fine , i said to him just give me a shout if u need me he aint so i guess he asleep



Okies as long as hes okies honey  aww bless him , hey he'll have a cracking tan in a few days lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies as long as hes okies honey  aww bless him , hey he'll have a cracking tan in a few days lol



yes hun he has already well where it aint red haha


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening again all, hows the craic?

Wifi seems better now, hmm went into town, went to spoons ?1.65 a pint, I like it!! Not much happening tho, hope it's livelier here


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes hun he has already well where it aint red haha



good tan for when he goes to school then lol  that girl has answered you in the Avy thread lol


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening again all, hows the craic?
> 
> Wifi seems better now, hmm went into town, went to spoons ?1.65 a pint, I like it!! Not much happening tho, hope it's livelier here



evening rossi 

good prices there


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> good tan for when he goes to school then lol that girl has answered you in the Avy thread lol



just replied and saw your commy


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> just replied and saw your commy



Ooops sussed


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops sussed



i got super eyesight me , where the fc am i again ? grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening again all, hows the craic?
> 
> Wifi seems better now, hmm went into town, went to spoons ?1.65 a pint, I like it!! Not much happening tho, hope it's livelier here



Hellooooo Ross , you okies honey?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i got super eyesight me , where the fc am i again ? grr




Hehehehehehe  totally mad lol


----------



## Steff

right i shall have to be excused for a little bit im off to ring my sister and we can chat for england   , back soon xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right i shall have to be excused for a little bit im off to ring my sister and we can chat for england   , back soon xx



okies honey catch you in abit  tc xx


----------



## rossi_mac

jees (cheese)

I turn around and you two have posted about 4 posts each! What you on!

Yeah prices good! But it was a weatherspoons!!

I'm all good bit hot in thos damn room tho! Window open better now!

hope you two are good and everyone else


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> jees (cheese)
> 
> I turn around and you two have posted about 4 posts each! What you on!
> 
> Yeah prices good! But it was a weatherspoons!!
> 
> I'm all good bit hot in thos damn room tho! Window open better now!
> 
> hope you two are good and everyone else



Oops sorry sweetie ... Im just prolific and you know what women are like when they get chatting lol  
you been working hard Ross? I have today


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oops sorry sweetie ... Im just prolific and you know what women are like when they get chatting lol
> you been working hard Ross? I have today



I have actually, glad you have too! But I get kicked out not long after 5, and can't get in till 9, so not a long day which is a relief. But tomorrow I will be pissed on from a great height, outside all day no shelter and it will rain!

Yes you women!! No stopping you once you get going


----------



## Steff

well that was short and sweet her lilun began crying so she went (sister) 
so rossi you in work all week then ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

GRRRRRR I got booted off A F****** GAIN !!!


----------



## Steff

welcme back


----------



## rossi_mac

Grrr this hotel connection is getting worse!!

Yeah I generally work mon-fri, it's just some days in office I get side tracked, I'm outta town on a job at the mo, midlands way!

Tell me about it Addict, I read back a bit I've had the same issues as you lot I think it's a shortfall of the "powered by V bullitin board" maybe there servers cannot cope with the popularity of this forum! Or Northener is slowing you lot down!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> welcme back



Thanks honey , Grrr bl**dy forum keeps booting me and Heidi today  

if I just vanish again I'll be trying to log back on lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks honey , Grrr bl**dy forum keeps booting me and Heidi today
> 
> if I just vanish again I'll be trying to log back on lol



lol ok hun ill be here x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grrr this hotel connection is getting worse!!
> 
> Yeah I generally work mon-fri, it's just some days in office I get side tracked, I'm outta town on a job at the mo, midlands way!
> 
> Tell me about it Addict, I read back a bit I've had the same issues as you lot I think it's a shortfall of the "powered by V bullitin board" maybe there servers cannot cope with the popularity of this forum! Or Northener is slowing you lot down!!



Yes maybe its just sort of crashing the system . Grrr Or Northerner is trying to block my I.P Lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol ok hun ill be here x



Grrr its soo annoying when it does this , sometimes if I try and change pages it just keeps saying it cant display or takes agessssssssssss to load the page but its fine on anything else just here


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr its soo annoying when it does this , sometimes if I try and change pages it just keeps saying it cant display or takes agessssssssssss to load the page but its fine on anything else just here



touch wood but i dont ever have issues only if i aint paid the bill like , are you all on like lappys or is this a pc prob???


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> touch wood but i dont ever have issues only if i aint paid the bill like , are you all on like lappys or is this a pc prob???



im on a laptop , heidi is on a pc though , I never get it on any other site only here and only since its got busy


----------



## Steff

hmm very weird then only time i cant get in is when others are at p.c ha .


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hmm very weird then only time i cant get in is when others are at p.c ha .



hahahaha yeah lol , hmm its only been the last couple of days tho 

Northerner is defo trying to block my I.P


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahaha yeah lol , hmm its only been the last couple of days tho
> 
> Northerner is defo trying to block my I.P



lololol maybe he in kahoots with sum1 that wants to catch up to your posts ratios


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lololol maybe he in kahoots with sum1 that wants to catch up to your posts ratios



hahahaha yes probably lol  Im on to him now


----------



## rossi_mac

Rite I'm dust you girls are on a one on one.

catch you later, not sure when.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahaha yes probably lol  Im on to him now



wonder who would be the main suspect in that one then hmmmm, whos he pally with


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Rite I'm dust you girls are on a one on one.
> 
> catch you later, not sure when.



hey I thought you'd gone Ross .. sorry honey !! 


steff09 said:


> wonder who would be the main suspect in that one then hmmmm, whos he pally with



Hmm I dont know ....  Im going to stalk him and see lol


----------



## Steff

lol rossi thought you was in footwear thread like , and i did ask what you guys was on lappy or p.c 

nights anyways t/c x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol rossi thought you was in footwear thread like , and i did ask what you guys was on lappy or p.c
> 
> nights anyways t/c x



Hmm I think hes just tired honey


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I think hes just tired honey



yes i bet seems he a busy lad with work and all 

well no dave tonight then i see


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes i bet seems he a busy lad with work and all
> 
> well no dave tonight then i see



No just us again lol , we're the only ones with staying power lol


----------



## katie

hello people, how's it going? Ive just woken up lol


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hello people, how's it going? Ive just woken up lol



good evening katie x


----------



## tracey w

Helloooo Im here. took me ages to catch up on the evening news threads, stop writing sooooooo much, lol only joking 

I think i have an obsession, i have to read it all? think im paranoid i might miss something important, he he

AM im absoblodey lutely starving, i cant survive on just stir fry?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello people, how's it going? Ive just woken up lol



Hello again Twin... tut tut now you wont sleep till the morning


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> No just us again lol , we're the only ones with staying power lol



pmsl as per ,


----------



## katie

hi steff, how's your day been? x


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Helloooo Im here. took me ages to catch up on the evening news threads, stop writing sooooooo much, lol only joking
> 
> I think i have an obsession, i have to read it all? think im paranoid i might miss something important, he he
> 
> AM im absoblodey lutely starving, i cant survive on just stir fry?



lol hey tracey, I can't even keep up with the conversation when I join in, nevermind the older posts!
did you have some protein in your stir fry?



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello again Twin... tut tut now you wont sleep till the morning



haha I know!  oops.  My mum came home and really annoyed me aswell so im being really stressy now! + she asked why i'm tired


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> hello people, how's it going? Ive just woken up lol



hello katie, do yu work shifts?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hi steff, how's your day been? x



great ty hun , xx yours?


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> hello katie, do yu work shifts?



nope! i'm unemployed, well Ive got one day a week of work!  I just fell asleep on the sofa


----------



## Steff

welcome bk tracey yes this thread gathers speed rather rapidly hehe x


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Helloooo Im here. took me ages to catch up on the evening news threads, stop writing sooooooo much, lol only joking
> 
> I think i have an obsession, i have to read it all? think im paranoid i might miss something important, he he
> 
> AM im absoblodey lutely starving, i cant survive on just stir fry?



Hahaha you should be a Mod then Tracey !!! Have more meat in your stir fry , bulk it up more with protein and veg and you wont get hungry  you wont gain weight either !!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> great ty hun , xx yours?



pretty boring as usual hehe, I did make some yummy courgette soup though  and accidentally bought some shoes...

x


----------



## Steff

i have chick stir fry every week i have mushroom one in fact am i safe putting those sauces in with it to take the blandness away ??


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> nope! i'm unemployed, well Ive got one day a week of work!  I just fell asleep on the sofa



Oh, well that can be tiring te he, you will be awake all nite then as AM said?


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> welcome bk tracey yes this thread gathers speed rather rapidly hehe x



no kidding, can hardly keep up, but trying me best


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> pretty boring as usual hehe, I did make some yummy courgette soup though  and accidentally bought some shoes...
> 
> x



oo yes i saw you put the recipe up in the thread abouts courgette earlier 

you accidently did it , thats my excuse when the fone bill arrives at the door , i acciidently rang my sister for an hour or i cant help it my finger slipped ontot he fone grr


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> no kidding, can hardly keep up, but trying me best



lolol sorry when us girlies get 2geva no stopping us


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hehehe Im lost in the posts so I'll just say hello to everyone now lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha you should be a Mod then Tracey !!! Have more meat in your stir fry , bulk it up more with protein and veg and you wont get hungry  you wont gain weight either !!



no thanks, have enough stress at work 

had chicken, so should i have more chicken then?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> i have chick stir fry every week i have mushroom one in fact am i safe putting those sauces in with it to take the blandness away ??



steff, in mine I put sweet chili dipping sauce and soy sauce.  I also use the oil they use in oriental cooking, like peanut oil and walnut... think that's the ones anyway!



tracey w said:


> Oh, well that can be tiring te he, you will be awake all nite then as AM said?



haha yes very tiring  my bodyclock is all out of whack so i keep falling asleep in the day and then I cant sleep at night, grr!


----------



## Steff

excellent cheers katie i like soy sauce hsall try it , i use peanut oil as well , i really love stir fry so simple to make and cheap


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> no thanks, have enough stress at work
> 
> had chicken, so should i have more chicken then?



yes go for more protein and veg it will fill you up without messing your levels


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Im lost in the posts so I'll just say hello to everyone now lol



thought was just me, and the effects of the wine


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> oo yes i saw you put the recipe up in the thread abouts courgette earlier
> 
> you accidently did it , thats my excuse when the fone bill arrives at the door , i acciidently rang my sister for an hour or i cant help it my finger slipped ontot he fone grr



it was so nice, weve eaten it all! need to buy some more feta now until i can make more grr 

yeah just use that excuse for everything 



tracey w said:


> no thanks, have enough stress at work
> 
> had chicken, so should i have more chicken then?



If you are still hungry afterwards you probably need some more. mushrooms and peppers are sooo good in stirfry, if you didnt use any...


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes go for more protein and veg it will fill you up without messing your levels



yes will do, like Steff says, easy, quick and cheap, and tasty, i love soy sayce, oh and healthy too

All this talk of food, really hungry now he he


----------



## Steff

right ladies i got to make a run for it i got to be up at 7 tomorrow 

nights all be good xx


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> yes will do, like Steff says, easy, quick and cheap, and tasty, i love soy sayce, oh and healthy too
> 
> All this talk of food, really hungry now he he



hehe yeah, me too. hmm what can I snack on?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> right ladies i got to make a run for it i got to be up at 7 tomorrow
> 
> nights all be good xx



goodnight steff, hope work goes ok xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thought was just me, and the effects of the wine



hahaha no Im lost too Tracey.. Im here and MSN so as soon as I answer a q's there and come back here its jumped a page lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right ladies i got to make a run for it i got to be up at 7 tomorrow
> 
> nights all be good xx



Night Steff catch you tomorrow , Im working too


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha no Im lost too Tracey.. Im here and MSN so as soon as I answer a q's there and come back here its jumped a page lol



theres me thinking its me age!!

Good night Steff, sleep well.

Might just get one for the road........


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> theres me thinking its me age!!
> 
> Good night Steff, sleep well.
> 
> Might just get one for the road........



Hahaha no this is a fast thread once it gets a few people in it 

yeah one for the road why not hehehe


----------



## katie

nooo you are making me want a red wine


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha no this is a fast thread once it gets a few people in it
> 
> yeah one for the road why not hehehe



just like to say......

thanks for letting me join in all, know you are a close bunch, enjoyed this thread for a long time on the qt


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> nooo you are making me want a red wine



Ive got some Becks lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> just like to say......
> 
> thanks for letting me join in all, know you are a close bunch, enjoyed this thread for a long time on the qt



Aww tracey you are welcome anytime !! Im always trying to get people to come in and have a chat , its good to see new faces in here


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive got some Becks lol



yay, lets party!!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww tracey you are welcome anytime !! Im always trying to get people to come in and have a chat , its good to see new faces in here



ahh thanks,

really enjoyed this site full stop. Only diagnosed 18 months ago and pretty much learnt everything on here. so great that others just know what you are talking about. Even your closest friends and family never truly understand do they. Not that it is their fault, mine try.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> nooo you are making me want a red wine



well you will need something to make you sleep


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> ahh thanks,
> 
> really enjoyed this site full stop. Only diagnosed 18 months ago and pretty much learnt everything on here. so great that others just know what you are talking about. Even your closest friends and family never truly understand do they. Not that it is their fault, mine try.



yeah probably about the same time I went on to insulin then !! Ive learnt more on here than I have from any nurse or doctor . Everyone is so friendly and will help and advise or just listen if you want a moan , its great . thats why Im here so much lol , its addictive


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> just like to say......
> 
> thanks for letting me join in all, know you are a close bunch, enjoyed this thread for a long time on the qt





insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive got some Becks lol



mmm becks will do nicely


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah probably about the same time I went on to insulin then !! Ive learnt more on here than I have from any nurse or doctor . Everyone is so friendly and will help and advise or just listen if you want a moan , its great . thats why Im here so much lol , its addictive



I thought you were diabetic a long time, you are so knwledgeable (red wine spelling )


----------



## insulinaddict09

Okies party time then Wooo , Ooops sorry Twin thats your word lol 
Well just the Girls standing again ... what does that tell you eh?? hmm and we're the WEAKER  sex pmsl yeah right lol


----------



## katie

oops i got distracted and now im totally behind. im just going to hunt down a snack. if anyone goes to bed by the time im back goodnight! xx


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies party time then Wooo , Ooops sorry Twin thats your word lol
> Well just the Girls standing again ... what does that tell you eh?? hmm and we're the WEAKER  sex pmsl yeah right lol



ok, im such a dork, wanted to know for ages what does pmsl mean. Know i will look really stupid whenyu tell me


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahaha yes probably lol  Im on to him now



I'm hurt to think that you would think that of me!

Perhaps DUK have got rubbish servers - I've had the occasional problem over the past week.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I thought you were diabetic a long time, you are so knwledgeable (red wine spelling )



Ive been Diabetic for about 7+ years but only on Insulin for about 18months -ish , I was told type 2 at first but after DKA they decided they were wrong and I had always been type 1 , hence my levels being in the 20+'s for so many years . Thats why being high doesnt make me feel ill , my body is used to highs. Most of what I know is self taught or from talking to other type 1's etc, and bl**dy trial and error lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I'm hurt to think that you would think that of me!
> 
> Perhaps DUK have got rubbish servers - I've had the occasional problem over the past week.



Oooops  you ALWAYS  catch me every time !!! hehehe only joking I dont mean it


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> I'm hurt to think that you would think that of me!
> 
> Perhaps DUK have got rubbish servers - I've had the occasional problem over the past week.



Ive had no problems, touch wood,  girls, best behaviour, boss is in


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive been Diabetic for about 7+ years but only on Insulin for about 18months -ish , I was told type 2 at first but after DKA they decided they were wrong and I had always been type 1 , hence my levels being in the 20+'s for so many years . Thats why being high doesnt make me feel ill , my body is used to highs. Most of what I know is self taught or from talking to other type 1's etc, and bl**dy trial and error lol



thats bloody awful AM, nothing like you, but when i was diagnosed i was practically begging  for insulin in the hospital as one young doc wanted to send me home, had ketones etc etc, usual story


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oooops  you ALWAYS  catch me every time !!! hehehe only joking I dont mean it



I think it's funny the way you talk about me and forget that I'm ALWAYS LISTENING!

Tracey - PMSL= p*ssed myself laughing!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Ive had no problems, touch wood,  girls, best behaviour, boss is in



Yes Ive already got Northed  , Tracey ... he catches me everytime  

I need to be more sneaky ...  I think


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> I think it's funny the way you talk about me and forget that I'm ALWAYS LISTENING!
> 
> Tracey - PMSL= p*ssed myself laughing!



Oh my! I feel so old now for not knowing that!:


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thats bloody awful AM, nothing like you, but when i was diagnosed i was practically begging  for insulin in the hospital as one young doc wanted to send me home, had ketones etc etc, usual story



I was unconcious for a while and woke up with drips and wires everywhere 


Northerner said:


> I think it's funny the way you talk about me and forget that I'm ALWAYS LISTENING!



Hehehe Hmm yes I do forget sometimes , But I used to get away with more , trouble is you're on to me now


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Oh my! I feel so old now for not knowing that!:



Hahaha its ok , I have to sometimes think about some of the ones Steff does , im sure she makes half of them up lol


----------



## tracey w

this red wine is going down way too easy..........

cant believe ill be pumping in a few weeks, wow


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> this red wine is going down way too easy..........
> 
> cant believe ill be pumping in a few weeks, wow



Twin will love you she loves Red Wine !! Im more of a Beer or Spirits girl tbh 

Wow yes that will come round very soon once this week is over !! Did you see my message to you in Low Carbers?


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was unconcious for a while and woke up with drips and wires everywhere
> 
> 
> horrible for you, lucky to be here girl!
> 
> but you out the other side and getting on with it all, like we all have to eh?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unconcious for a while and woke up with drips and wires everywhere
> 
> 
> horrible for you, lucky to be here girl!
> 
> but you out the other side and getting on with it all, like we all have to eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bl**dy right !! it'll take more than a Coma to see me off lol  I'll fight each day as it comes , Diabetes is just another daily challenge .
Click to expand...


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin will love you she loves Red Wine !! Im more of a Beer or Spirits girl tbh
> 
> Wow yes that will come round very soon once this week is over !! Did you see my message to you in Low Carbers?



yes im sure i did, try and read them all? 

I have not drunk  beer or spirits since diagnosis, but like them all  just not sure what to do with them, do i bolus, eat carbs what? On dafne it was really case of well one or two do nothing, any more, check etc etc? is that the case.? Just made me realise i still have so much to learn, you kind of play it safe for a while, go with what you know dont you? Im rambing arnt I?


----------



## tracey w

Wheres Katie, she not fell asleep again has she ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yes im sure i did, try and read them all?
> 
> I have not drunk  beer or spirits since diagnosis, but like them all  just not sure what to do with them, do i bolus, eat carbs what? On dafne it was really case of well one or two do nothing, any more, check etc etc? is that the case.? Just made me realise i still have so much to learn, you kind of play it safe for a while, go with what you know dont you? Im rambing arnt I?



No your not rambling !!, well it depends how it effects your levels really , alcohol makes me go high but not drop later or hypo so I bolus it . Some people will need a carby snack and got to bed high but will drop to normal levels during the night and be ok in the morning. Some people will go to bed high and correct in the morning , it does vary widely . If you are not sure you'd better have a snack before bed and then test in the morning and see what your levels are like , then maybe have extra Insulin with breakfast if you need it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Wheres Katie, she not fell asleep again has she ?



She'll have her head in the Fridge munching , she will be back then . It will take her ages before she can sleep now .


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> No your not rambling !!, well it depends how it effects your levels really , alcohol makes me go high but not drop later or hypo so I bolus it . Some people will need a carby snack and got to bed high but will drop to normal levels during the night and be ok in the morning. Some people will go to bed high and correct in the morning , it does vary widely . If you are not sure you'd better have a snack before bed and then test in the morning and see what your levels are like , then maybe have extra Insulin with breakfast if you need it.



yea, thanks, will have to try a beer etc and see what happens. Been ok with wine, if not a little low the next day, so have carried on being bit of wino really he he  No really dont drink half as much as i used to, get terrible hangovers now if i do!!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> She'll have her head in the Fridge munching , she will be back then . It will take her ages before she can sleep now .



ohh, so want to eat, but need to loose a few pounds, defo ommelette in morning, thinking 4-5 eggs/


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yea, thanks, will have to try a beer etc and see what happens. Been ok with wine, if not a little low the next day, so have carried on being bit of wino really he he  No really dont drink half as much as i used to, get terrible hangovers now if i do!!



I cant drink wine at all , it gives me terrible Migraines after one glass 

I tend to stick to spirits and Beer as I know where Im at with those 

Oh Hangovers !! eeeeek I get the "let me die " ones lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> I cant drink wine at all , it gives me terrible Migraines after one glass
> 
> I tend to stick to spirits and Beer as I know where Im at with those
> 
> Oh Hangovers !! eeeeek I get the "let me die " ones lol



I know, they are soooo much worse being diabetic arnt they, sooo not fair? sometimes im ok with like 2-3 glasses and other days im terrible. sound like right alckie dont I


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> ohh, so want to eat, but need to loose a few pounds, defo ommelette in morning, thinking 4-5 eggs/



Hhehehe yeah go for it .. do you have anything in it ? I put mushrooms and Bacon and Cheese lol Mmmm Its a proper meal then not a snack ( pssst I use 6 Eggs) And Im only small so it doesnt mean you will  gain weight , only if you are having a pile of toast with it lol


----------



## katie

lol I think i'm so used to being drunk that I don't usually get hangovers   I just get very tired because ive usually got home about 5am.

Hello, IM BACK!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I know, they are soooo much worse being diabetic arnt they, sooo not fair? sometimes im ok with like 2-3 glasses and other days im terrible. sound like right alckie dont I



Hahaha no not at all , Hmmm Ross likes a drink too lol , and me and Twin lol , 

I think Heidi likes one but doesnt have one often and Steff doesnt drink at all


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hhehehe yeah go for it .. do you have anything in it ? I put mushrooms and Bacon and Cheese lol Mmmm Its a proper meal then not a snack ( pssst I use 6 Eggs) And Im only small so it doesnt mean you will  gain weight , only if you are having a pile of toast with it lol



that sounds real good, but if i have carbs for rest of day the cheese and bacon will count yea? Just i get stuck when i go to work and usually end up with sandwihes, spuds and paninis?


----------



## katie

Just saw northe has been in here lol. Northe if you read every post say hello


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol I think i'm so used to being drunk that I don't usually get hangovers   I just get very tired because ive usually got home about 5am.
> 
> Hello, IM BACK!



Helloo Twin..... Confess... what did you eat ???


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Just saw northe has been in here lol. Northe if you read every post say hello



Yeah I got Northed again lol


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> lol I think i'm so used to being drunk that I don't usually get hangovers   I just get very tired because ive usually got home about 5am.
> 
> Hello, IM BACK!



Oii, you young uns, im only jealous!! helloo


----------



## katie

Tracey I see you like red wine woo 

I'm going round this guy's house at the weekend who supplies me with plenty of red wine - cant wait woo! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloo Twin..... Confess... what did you eat ???



lol ive been munching on some cheese! I havent fallen off the low-carb wagon tonight... but I couldnt think of anything else but cheese 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I got Northed again lol



haha. where does he pop up from? it's scary.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> that sounds real good, but if i have carbs for rest of day the cheese and bacon will count yea? Just i get stuck when i go to work and usually end up with sandwihes, spuds and paninis?



Even if you have Carbs later on your levels should still be ok if you Bolus it right .


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Tracey I see you like red wine woo
> 
> I'm going round this guy's house at the weekend who supplies me with plenty of red wine - cant wait woo!
> 
> yea, love a drop oof red, on the rioja tonight
> 
> lol ive been munching on some cheese! I havent fallen off the low-carb wagon tonight... but I couldnt think of anything else but cheese
> 
> I might have some cheese too,
> 
> haha. where does he pop up from? it's scary.



i think he has a warning beackon hen you, Steff and AM log on


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol ive been munching on some cheese! I havent fallen off the low-carb wagon tonight... but I couldnt think of anything else but cheese
> haha. where does he pop up from? it's scary.



Mmm Cheese , the Low Carbers friend  have a look at Traceys omlette q's Twin and see what you think please . 

Hmmm he has spyware on my Laptop lol and catches me when Im up to something


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Even if you have Carbs later on your levels should still be ok if you Bolus it right .



yea, but will i loose weight?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yea, but will i loose weight?



If you reduce your Carbs then yes you will lose Weight as your Body will start to burn Body Fat and Protein for Energy and Glucose .


----------



## tracey w

marvellous, jut got a babybel chedarrie thingie oo and a top up of red,

hope im not boring you guys


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> i think he has a warning beackon hen you, Steff and AM log on



lol probably! im innocent though, no idea why he'd want to keep an eye on me 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmm Cheese , the Low Carbers friend  have a look at Traceys omlette q's Twin and see what you think please .
> 
> Hmmm he has spyware on my Laptop lol and catches me when Im up to something



yes, cheese is the best! it stops me eating chocolate 

Which question twin? cant see it...


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> i think he has a warning beackon hen you, Steff and AM log on



Lol yes I think you're right Tracey !! I must be a bl**dy nightmare then , Im always online  I bet I keep him awake at nights worrying lol 



hahaha just joking Northerner


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol yes I think you're right Tracey !! I must be a bl**dy nightmare then , Im always online  I bet I keep him awake at nights worrying lol
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha just joking Northerner



yes AM, northener not slept through since admin went off to have her baby lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol probably! im innocent though, no idea why he'd want to keep an eye on me
> 
> 
> 
> yes, cheese is the best! it stops me eating chocolate
> 
> Which question twin? cant see it...



Page 161 , 6 down lol


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> marvellous, jut got a babybel chedarrie thingie oo and a top up of red,
> 
> hope im not boring you guys



of course not!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Page 161 , 6 down lol



I actually went looking...


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> marvellous, jut got a babybel chedarrie thingie oo and a top up of red,
> 
> hope im not boring you guys



No dont be daft , its good to have a different person to chat to for a change  and youve seen some of the rubbish we chat about in here lol , we will talk about anything


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> I actually went looking...



thats sooo funny, cant be that drunk then can I


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I actually went looking...



Ooops Twin SORRY  EErrm 2 pages back 6 down lol , my god im pmsl here lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops Twin SORRY  EErrm 2 pages back 6 down lol , my god im pmsl here lol



I know what that means now!!


----------



## katie

katie said:


> I actually went looking...



oh! 761 duh 

Welll if you had one meal a day that was carby, but the other 2 cut out carbs as much as possible i'm sure this would be a big enough reduction to cause weight loss.  I'm not sure how much carbohydrate you are supposed to have a day in order to cause weight loss though. Might be worth googling it!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thats sooo funny, cant be that drunk then can I



Oh god Im not even drinking lol , that is sooo funny tho  Im still chuckling now !! it was an accident tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I know what that means now!!



Ooops ok Im rotfl then lol


----------



## katie

hahaha I wish I had alcohol. think I might be on a cheese high though...

hope I answered the right question


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh! 761 duh
> 
> Welll if you had one meal a day that was carby, but the other 2 cut out carbs as much as possible i'm sure this would be a big enough reduction to cause weight loss.  I'm not sure how much carbohydrate you are supposed to have a day in order to cause weight loss though. Might be worth googling it!



 Soory Twin... Im blind I think lol , hahaha but you went looking ffs


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahaha I wish I had alcohol. think I might be on a cheese high though...
> 
> hope I answered the right question



Yes thanks  tee hee hee


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Soory Twin... Im blind I think lol , hahaha but you went looking ffs



HAHA i know... I wasn't sure but thought you know, maybe...

ok it was pretty stoopid


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> oh! 761 duh
> 
> Welll if you had one meal a day that was carby, but the other 2 cut out carbs as much as possible i'm sure this would be a big enough reduction to cause weight loss.  I'm not sure how much carbohydrate you are supposed to have a day in order to cause weight loss though. Might be worth googling it!



thank you, I was just worried if i put bacon and cheese in an ommelette and then had carby meals it would not work as well obviously if other meals are then carby. guess thats what you just said. how many carbs do you eat a day?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> HAHA i know... I wasn't sure but thought you know, maybe...
> 
> ok it was pretty stoopid



Hahaha  I dont even know why I got it wrong lol.... then when you posted and said you actually went looking I thought yeah and what, then I realised lol  how funny tho !!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> thank you, I was just worried if i put bacon and cheese in an ommelette and then had carby meals it would not work as well obviously if other meals are then carby. guess thats what you just said. how many carbs do you eat a day?



as long as you significantly reduce the amount of carbs you eat at the moment i'm sure you will see a difference.

I don't count every carb I eat but basically ive stopped eating sandwiches/bread, pasta, rice, pizza etc.  Now I just have them as a treat ocassionally and less than I used to have.  I just try to make sure my main meals are low carb so I know it is a lot less than I used to have.  I might start making a note of the carbs ive eaten actually so i can see how much I eat now


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha  I dont even know why I got it wrong lol.... then when you posted and said you actually went looking I thought yeah and what, then I realised lol  how funny tho !!



hahaha  im trying not to laugh out load because my brother will think im crazy


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thank you, I was just worried if i put bacon and cheese in an ommelette and then had carby meals it would not work as well obviously if other meals are then carby. guess thats what you just said. how many carbs do you eat a day?



Eeeek I try and have as few as possible tbh  I dont eat bread or potatoes , rice, pasta, some carby veg, some carby fruit . I only eat  less carby veg , fruit , eggs , cheese, chicken , steak, bacon , all seafood , salad, and only small amounts of carbs from those really , oh and skimmed milk . 

Im not sure about Twin tho , more Carbs I think ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahaha  im trying not to laugh out load because my brother will think im crazy



I am laughing out loud and even the dog keeps looking at me like Im  crazy , Im crying with laughter lol


----------



## tracey w

thanks guys, well i have certainly reduced carbs, but more room for improvement, its the way forward definately


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am laughing out loud and even the dog keeps looking at me like Im  crazy , Im crying with laughter lol



lol, everytime you post a message I laugh out loud again


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> thanks guys, well i have certainly reduced carbs, but more room for improvement, its the way forward definately



Let us know if you need any meal ideas and i'll tell you what ive been eating!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thanks guys, well i have certainly reduced carbs, but more room for improvement, its the way forward definately



You will find it even easier once you are pumping Tracey


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol, everytime you post a message I laugh out loud again



Stop it !! Ive got pains from laughing so much  

that is defo a classic lol !!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> You will find it even easier once you are pumping Tracey



oh, hope so, really do, thanks for al your advice,

gonna leave the party now, im tired and working tomorrow afternoon.

probably catch you in the morning, thanks for a lovely evening girls xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> oh, hope so, really do, thanks for al your advice,
> 
> gonna leave the party now, im tired and working tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> probably catch you in the morning, thanks for a lovely evening girls xxxxxx



ok Tracey , night take care xxx 

its been great thanks for the company


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Stop it !! Ive got pains from laughing so much
> 
> that is defo a classic lol !!



lol will we ever stop laughing?! 

my brother just found some wine in the fridge and offered me a glass, uh oh!



tracey w said:


> oh, hope so, really do, thanks for al your advice,
> 
> gonna leave the party now, im tired and working tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> probably catch you in the morning, thanks for a lovely evening girls xxxxxx



goodnight! thanks for coming into the thread, it's good to speak to someone new 

xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol will we ever stop laughing?!
> 
> my brother just found some wine in the fridge and offered me a glass, uh oh!



Hmm you and wine ? beginning of the end then lol 

hahaha nooo Im going to laughing at this until I go in a box lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm you and wine ? beginning of the end then lol
> 
> hahaha nooo Im going to laughing at this until I go in a box lol



nite nite, dont get too drunk girls


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> nite nite, dont get too drunk girls



Night xxx  ... Im on the Diet Coke lol  no Alcohol for me tonight lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm you and wine ? beginning of the end then lol
> 
> hahaha nooo Im going to laughing at this until I go in a box lol



hehe everything I think about it ... 



tracey w said:


> nite nite, dont get too drunk girls



dont worry girls, I havent got that much so no rist of getting drunk! although sometimes I am a lightweight!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Night xxx  ... Im on the Diet Coke lol  no Alcohol for me tonight lol



diet coke tastes better though! wish I had some.  or some red wine... ive got white - eew!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe everything I think about it ...
> 
> dont worry girls, I havent got that much so no rist of getting drunk! although sometimes I am a lightweight!



that is still so funny twin  , haha it'll take more than a few glasses of wine to get you drunk! 


katie said:


> diet coke tastes better though! wish I had some.  or some red wine... ive got white - eew!



hmm ive decided Im not keen on Diet Coke , I prefer Diet Pepsi , Coke goes flat really quickly  ewww wine


----------



## insulinaddict09

insulinaddict09 said:


> Page 161 , 6 down lol



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> that is still so funny twin  , haha it'll take more than a few glasses of wine to get you drunk!
> 
> 
> hmm ive decided Im not keen on Diet Coke , I prefer Diet Pepsi , Coke goes flat really quickly  ewww wine




yes it's true, it takes 3 bottles!

NO BLASPHAMY! coke all the way, pepsi doesnt taste as nice!



insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



LOL! stooopp! I cant stop laughing lololol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

NORTHERNER IS GOING TO KILL ME !! MY POSTING HAS GONE UP TO 50.14 POSTS A DAY OOPS


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes it's true, it takes 3 bottles!
> 
> NO BLASPHAMY! coke all the way, pepsi doesnt taste as nice
> 
> LOL! stooopp! I cant stop laughing lololol.



hehehehehe I cant stop , Im sure Im going to die from  laughing lol  nooo defo Pepsi for the win lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> NORTHERNER IS GOING TO KILL ME !! MY POSTING HAS GONE UP TO 50.14 POSTS A DAY OOPS



WOW that's amazing! has he told you off for that before? 



insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehehe I cant stop , Im sure Im going to die from  laughing lol  nooo defo Pepsi for the win lol



think someone has consumed too much caffeine hehehe!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> WOW that's amazing! has he told you off for that before?
> think someone has consumed too much caffeine hehehe!



Hahaha noo he hasnt actually  shhhhh you'll give him ideas lol 

yeah maybe from the Coke lol, but Im usually knocking back the coffee by 

the gallon lol  Hmm Ive been trying to slow down my posting lately too

I dont answer every question I could , and Ive been multiple answering so 

its just one post not 4 lol , I'll have to stop posting for abit


----------



## katie

ive just been confused by a made up word! my brother is in a band and they write silly song and they have a new one with the word "apparate" in it.  I got really confused and thought they had just spelt something wrong. Just found out it's a harry potter spell


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha noo he hasnt actually  shhhhh you'll give him ideas lol
> 
> yeah maybe from the Coke lol, but Im usually knocking back the coffee by
> 
> the gallon lol  Hmm Ive been trying to slow down my posting lately too
> 
> I dont answer every question I could , and Ive been multiple answering so
> 
> its just one post not 4 lol , I'll have to stop posting for abit



lol, i think the key is to not come on here and chat to people  not gonna happen though!

god ive had so much coffee today, i'll never sleep!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ive just been confused by a made up word! my brother is in a band and they write silly song and they have a new one with the word "apparate" in it.  I got really confused and thought they had just spelt something wrong. Just found out it's a harry potter spell



hehehehe is it ?! hmm I need to re-read them I think lol .... its been a while 

what sort of music do they do?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol, i think the key is to not come on here and chat to people  not gonna happen though!
> 
> god ive had so much coffee today, i'll never sleep!



Hmm if Im not online or in here I get text stalked lol  or if Im online and dont come in here I get pms asking if Im ok lol , so if I stay in the forum they'll all think they've upset me in some way


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe is it ?! hmm I need to re-read them I think lol .... its been a while
> 
> what sort of music do they do?



oh i didnt know that by reading the books, i googled the words hehe!

they make metal music. you can listen here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Preaching-Cedric-to-the-Masses/53517605487?ref=ts



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm if Im not online or in here I get text stalked lol  or if Im online and dont come in here I get pms asking if Im ok lol , so if I stay in the forum they'll all think they've upset me in some way



lol aww, it's because you are on here all the time, so we get worried if we dont see you  let them think youve upset them though i say  haha!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh i didnt know that by reading the books, i googled the words hehe!
> 
> they make metal music. you can listen here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Preaching-Cedric-to-the-Masses/53517605487?ref=ts
> 
> 
> 
> lol aww, it's because you are on here all the time, so we get worried if we dont see you  let them think youve upset them though i say  haha!



hahaha okies I will lol , hmm then they'll all blank me when I do come in lol  Metal eh ?? my kind of stuff then yay ...oooops sorry woo !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha okies I will lol , hmm then they'll all blank me when I do come in lol  Metal eh ?? my kind of stuff then yay ...oooops sorry woo !!



you might like it then lol. went to watch them live a while ago and it was very good, although im kinda biased 

dont worry about the blanking, they'll get over it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> you might like it then lol. went to watch them live a while ago and it was very good, although im kinda biased
> 
> dont worry about the blanking, they'll get over it



yeah they're cool lol  defo my kind of music , are they unsigned ? 

they are really good !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right Twin Im off to get a Coffee and then bed I think  catch you tomorrow . Night tc xxx try and get some sleep !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah they're cool lol  defo my kind of music , are they unsigned ?
> 
> they are really good !!



they aren't signed but i have offered to be their record company for a %   They are going to get some EPs made soon, once the artwork is finished, so that's exciting.  And they are doing to do some gigs soon too, before they all go off to uni!

do you know when you are moving down south twin?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right Twin Im off to get a Coffee and then bed I think  catch you tomorrow . Night tc xxx try and get some sleep !!



oops im too slow 


yeah i better go too! goodnight twin, I shall see you in the morning (AKA lunchtime) xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes maybe its just sort of crashing the system . Grrr Or Northerner is trying to block my I.P Lol



I don't think he would do that.



steff09 said:


> welcome bk tracey yes this thread gathers speed rather rapidly hehe x



Tell me about it Steff, I have given up trying to catch up recently. You women type too much!!


steff09 said:


> i have chick stir fry every week i have mushroom one in fact am i safe putting those sauces in with it to take the blandness away ??





tracey w said:


> ohh, so want to eat, but need to loose a few pounds, defo ommelette in morning, thinking 4-5 eggs/



I don't want to be a kill joy - I love eggs since I discovered they are almost carb free - My nurse at the doctors (Jolly hocky sticks) says I should only have 5 eggs a week.



insulinaddict09 said:


> NORTHERNER IS GOING TO KILL ME !! MY POSTING HAS GONE UP TO 50.14 POSTS A DAY OOPS



I bet he won't if you say something very nice about Kate Bush. (Alan she is FAB isn't she eh)


----------



## Steff

good morning tez hope you enjoy day off x


----------



## insulinaddict09

I Luuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrvvvvvve Kate Bush ( thanks for the tip Tez) 

Ive got Earache  and a sore throat today  So I'm not a happy bunny 

Morning Everyone when you come on !! All ok I hope ? Grrr Wet and Windy 

here !


----------



## Tezzz

Hello again.

What a lovely feeling to have the day off. Then the jukebox decided to be temperamental so no I've got to phone a very nice man up for advice.

In the meantime I'm going to have to resort to playing records and CDs. Loud of course.

And it's three rich tea biscuits for breakfast!

Going to play *I want to break free* by Queen. And get the hoover out! (And no I won't be wearing a frock)


----------



## Steff

good mornign AM hun x x x

nice to see tracey staying on last night xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hello again.
> 
> What a lovely feeling to have the day off. Then the jukebox decided to be temperamental so no I've got to phone a very nice man up for advice.
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to have to resort to playing records and CDs. Loud of course.
> 
> And it's three rich tea biscuits for breakfast!



Rich Tea biscuits are not enough for Breakfast Tez !!!  Get some Bacon and Eggs  thats more like it ! What music choices have we got today then? 

Helloooo Steff , wherever you've vanished to lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hello again.
> 
> What a lovely feeling to have the day off. Then the jukebox decided to be temperamental so no I've got to phone a very nice man up for advice.
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to have to resort to playing records and CDs. Loud of course.
> 
> And it's three rich tea biscuits for breakfast!
> 
> Going to play *I want to break free* by Queen. And get the hoover out! (And no I won't be wearing a frock)




Hye Tez !! you edited while I was posting a reply !!! Grrr 


steff09 said:


> good mornign AM hun x x x
> 
> nice to see tracey staying on last night xx



Hmm and you sneaked in too !!! 
yes Im glad she came in for a chat , shes lovely  Its good to see a few different faces in the thread . You went early .. you okies?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hye Tez !! you edited while I was posting a reply !!! Grrr
> 
> 
> Hmm and you sneeked in too !!!
> yes Im glad she came in for a chat , shes lovely  Its good to see a few different faces in the thread . You went early .. you okies?



haha sneaked me pffftt never, yes was fine just had to be u early thats all x


----------



## Steff

right i got to dash back later on when u can get on , ohh dear going to get wet today arghh knew the sun would not last 

laters xxxx


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Rich Tea biscuits are not enough for Breakfast Tez !!!  Get some Bacon and Eggs  thats more like it ! What music choices have we got today then?



Bacon....Hmmm good idea. Might have that for lunch. Had my week's quota of eggs.

*Queen* are on the record player. I have cheated and put a CD on for convenience. Jukebox is sick. Think it's something simple. Will do a repair after getting advice. I'm an electronics freak but this beast is mechanical.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> haha sneaked me pffftt never, yes was fine just had to be u early thats all x



Oh ok , I didnt know if you were hyper or something .


steff09 said:


> right i got to dash back later on when u can get on , ohh dear going to get wet today arghh knew the sun would not last
> 
> laters xxxx


Same as here then , it raining and windy grrr , catch you later . Im working so I'll be about somewhere probably.



brightontez said:


> Bacon....Hmmm good idea. Might have that for lunch. Had my week's quota of eggs.
> 
> *Queen* are on the record player. I have cheated and put a CD on for convenience. Jukebox is sick. Think it's something simple. Will do a repair after getting advice. I'm an electronics freak but this beast is mechanical.



Pmsl@ quota for the week !!  Hmmm my quota of Eggs per week exceeds that quite alot  Bacon is always a good meal choice tho !! 
Oh dear , I hope it can be mended easily and not too costly !! Queen is a good choice of tune btw Tez


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Pmsl@ quota for the week !!  Hmmm my quota of Eggs per week exceeds that quite alot  Bacon is always a good meal choice tho !!
> Oh dear , I hope it can be mended easily and not too costly !! Queen is a good choice of tune btw Tez



I might go out and get some bacon later. I like the thick stuff with plenty of rind on it. Yum.
Jukebox man will be in the area later and said will pop in with some spare parts. 

*I Want It All *is playing now.... It's gonna be a Queen morning. Got the 3 greatest hits CDs out of the car.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I might go out and get some bacon later. I like the thick stuff with plenty of rind on it. Yum.
> Jukebox man will be in the area later and said will pop in with some spare parts.
> 
> *I Want It All *is playing now.... It's gonna be a Queen morning. Got the 3 greatest hits CDs out of the car.



I hope it gets fixed soon !, I know you love your Jukebox  
Mmm yes nice thick Bacon , not too crispy though  
Hmm I think I need to put some tunes on too , its tooo quiet without music  Have you got nice weather for your day off ?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I think I need to put some tunes on too , its tooo quiet without music  Have you got nice weather for your day off ?



I think it'll be quite warm outside today. I may go down the pub later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I think it'll be quite warm outside today. I may go down the pub later.



Not fair !! its wet and windy here and......... Ive got lotsssss of the W word to do aswell  and bl**dy Earache and a dodgy throat  probably the reason my levels have been bouncing around for a few day tho 
Good levels for you Tez ? you usually say lol


----------



## tracey w

good morning!

had a good time at the party last nite, bit of headache tho not too bad,

have a good day all, got to go and get ready for work now


----------



## Steff

hello again all , hi tracey and have a gd day at work wont you hun x


----------



## Tezzz

Levels are up a tad addict. I feel quite crappy at the moment. Probably got a cold or something coming on.

Jukebox man has arrived.

Byeee..


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> good morning!
> 
> had a good time at the party last nite, bit of headache tho not too bad,
> 
> have a good day all, got to go and get ready for work now



Hi Tracey .. looks like I just missed you  catch you later , have a good day . 


steff09 said:


> hello again all , hi tracey and have a gd day at work wont you hun x


Hellooo Steff , you ok ? I keep missing you too today lol 



brightontez said:


> Levels are up a tad addict. I feel quite crappy at the moment. Probably got a cold or something coming on.
> 
> Jukebox man has arrived.
> 
> Byeee..



Oh sorry to hear that Tez , I hope you feel better soon  Eeek good luck with the Jukebox man , hopefully it will be pain free lol


----------



## Steff

alright hun i am in till 3 today whoopeeee lolz nevermind , well i got till 1.15 hun , how are you ??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> alright hun i am in till 3 today whoopeeee lolz nevermind , well i got till 1.15 hun , how are you ??



Yeah not too bad , dodgy throat and earache but I'll survive lol  
Naughty you eh ?? tut tut ...  Ive just been reading your Metformin post honey !!


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah not too bad , dodgy throat and earache but I'll survive lol
> Naughty you eh ?? tut tut ...  Ive just been reading your Metformin post honey !!



ohh wonder what thats off then hun , earache is as annoying as toothache grr,

yeah anno but I cant get any good readings or nowt from using the dam pill thats the thing that bugs me


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh wonder what thats off then hun , earache is as annoying as toothache grr,
> 
> yeah anno but I cant get any good readings or nowt from using the dam pill thats the thing that bugs me



Hmm I do know what you mean there . How many do you (are you supposed to) take per day? Anyway with regard to your question ... no a doctor cannnot insist you take any medication. They can strongly advise you to , or even threaten to take you off their list , but they cannot make you take it. 
I do think you should phone your DSN and tell her how you are feeling though , maybe you can sort something out until you find out about Byetta.


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I do know what you mean there . How many do you (are you supposed to) take per day? Anyway with regard to your question ... no a doctor cannnot insist you take any medication. They can strongly advise you to , or even threaten to take you off their list , but they cannot make you take it.
> I do think you should phone your DSN and tell her how you are feeling though , maybe you can sort something out until you find out about Byetta.



yea 2 500mg a day hun , 
i think the initial fear is just being told off like a nawty school kid, like been said in my thread its my body my choice i just dont see any diffirence and i been taking them since april x 

thanks hun i gtg now just a fliying visit catch you later xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea 2 500mg a day hun ,
> i think the initial fear is just being told off like a nawty school kid, like been said in my thread its my body my choice i just dont see any diffirence and i been taking them since april x
> 
> thanks hun i gtg now just a fliying visit catch you later xxxx



Okies honey , take care catch you later xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> How are things?



Hi Tom  you ok babe? how are the levels today?


----------



## Freddie99

Levels are ok today. God help me for Friday and Saturday though!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Levels are ok today. God help me for Friday and Saturday though!



Im having good levels too so far  (fluke) 

You going away for the weekend ? If you're going on the p*** stay away 

from chewing gum lol


----------



## Freddie99

It's not chewing gum I'm worried about, it's a friends 18th tomorrow and it'll be beer and a curry! I'm not looking forward to saturday morning! A certain Johnny Cash song springs to mind...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> It's not chewing gum I'm worried about, it's a friends 18th tomorrow and it'll be beer and a curry! I'm not looking forward to saturday morning! A certain Johnny Cash song springs to mind...



Hehehehe Beer is good , so is Curry .. just dont eat the Rice and you'll be ok  Wow only 18 eh ? that is a distant memory for me lol  

Hmm Im not that familiar with Johnny Cash songs ....Clue? or link me up lol


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> A certain Johnny Cash song springs to mind...



it burns burns burns, that ring of fire. hahaha.

Hello everyone, how's it going?


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> it burns burns burns, that ring of fire. hahaha.
> 
> Hello everyone, how's it going?



hahaha thanks for that Twin!!  Im okies , ear ache and sore throat 


sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hellooo Heidi  if you dont feel any better phone the doctors !!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha thanks for that Twin!!  Im okies , ear ache and sore throat
> 
> 
> hellooo Heidi  if you dont feel any better phone the doctors !!!



Oh noo  ear ache is evil! ive got a headache again, had one yesterday 

Hope you aren't coming down with any illness and it goes away!

Hi Heidi, i'm not too bad thanks, how are you? xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha thanks for that Twin!!  Im okies , ear ache and sore throat
> 
> 
> hellooo Heidi  if you dont feel any better phone the doctors !!!




OOOO hun have you got earache and sore throat ???  ..... My mates little one has just had a virus ... thats going around ... ear ache and sore throat ...

Think I've got food poisoning ... bloody chicken sandwich ....  knew when I put it in my mouth it didnt taste right ... left most of it 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Oh noo  ear ache is evil! ive got a headache again, had one yesterday
> 
> Hope you aren't coming down with any illness and it goes away!
> 
> Hi Heidi, i'm not too bad thanks, how are you? xx



Yeah me too , Im wondering if this is why Ive been flying so high the last two days .... I was in the 20+'s again lastnight !!  grrr and I feel like s*** now  Do you get Headaches if youve been high alot?


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> Oh noo  ear ache is evil! ive got a headache again, had one yesterday
> 
> Hope you aren't coming down with any illness and it goes away!
> 
> Hi Heidi, i'm not too bad thanks, how are you? xx




Hi Katie ... 

Glad you ok hun ... 

Nath ok  .... think I've got food poisoning though ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all xxxxxxx


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> OOOO hun have you got earache and sore throat ???  ..... My mates little one has just had a virus ... thats going around ... ear ache and sore throat ...
> 
> Think I've got food poisoning ... bloody chicken sandwich ....  knew when I put it in my mouth it didnt taste right ... left most of it
> 
> Heidi
> xx



oh noo, hope you are ok hun  x



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah me too , Im wondering if this is why Ive been flying so high the last two days .... I was in the 20+'s again lastnight !!  grrr and I feel like s*** now  Do you get Headaches if youve been high alot?



yeah i can get them if ive been high and then suddenly come down again. after i was diagnosed and came back from hospital i remember having my first/ the worst migrane ive ever had and I had to sleep until it went   Think this one is because of the dodgy sleep pattern though.

aww, how are the levels now? maybe falling asleep on the sofa would help hehe.


----------



## katie

hi steff, hows u? xx

Hope you feel better soon Heidi xx


----------



## Steff

hi katie im fine ty u?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hi katie im fine ty u?



good good.
im ok thanks, just got a headache!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> good good.
> im ok thanks, just got a headache!



yea go have a lil lie down have you took some paracetomol then? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh noo, hope you are ok hun  x
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i can get them if ive been high and then suddenly come down again. after i was diagnosed and came back from hospital i remember having my first/ the worst migrane ive ever had and I had to sleep until it went   Think this one is because of the dodgy sleep pattern though.
> 
> aww, how are the levels now? maybe falling asleep on the sofa would help hehe.



hehehe I never fall asleep on the sofa... its leather so bloody cold , then you stick to it lol  
I was 5.2 earlier .... but I feel so sorry for myself Ive just eaten a couple of sweets sooo I'll be going high again and I couldnt give a t*** atm


----------



## Steff

good afternoon AM And Heidi xxx


----------



## Steff

goodness i will have to think about changing my perfume


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> goodness i will have to think about changing my perfume



Hellooo Im here , I just keep getting booted again !! GRRRRRRR


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> good afternoon AM And Heidi xxx




Hi Hun ...

How you doing??

Soz just got back from the lav .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> hi steff, hows u? xx
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Heidi xx



Hi Katie .....

Cheers hun ... xx .... Hope your headache soon goes as well .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yea go have a lil lie down have you took some paracetomol then? x



i'll probably fall asleep later  Yeah I have taken some  x



insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehe I never fall asleep on the sofa... its leather so bloody cold , then you stick to it lol
> I was 5.2 earlier .... but I feel so sorry for myself Ive just eaten a couple of sweets sooo I'll be going high again and I couldnt give a t*** atm



hahaha know what you mean about the leather sofas, luckily we dont have one. ehem, at least you can wipe them down if you get to happy on them...

sorry 

yeah eat what you like since you are ill x


----------



## katie

i didnt mean getting happy on your own... gross.

ok im digging a hole.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i'll probably fall asleep later. Yeah I have taken some  x
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha know what you mean about the leather sofas, luckily we dont have one. ehem, at least you can wipe them down if you get to happy on them...
> 
> sorry
> 
> yeah eat what you like since you are ill x



PMFSL TWIN !!!!! now I know why you spend soooo much time on YOUR  sofa lol 


katie said:


> i didnt mean getting happy on your own... gross.
> 
> ok im digging a hole.



Hehehehehe keep going ...... this is fun to watch lol keep digging


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> i didnt mean getting happy on your own... gross.
> 
> ok im digging a hole.




Hehehehehe .... PMSL .... Thanks hun .... your a star ....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

Jukebox man has gone and been and gone. I had to take all the records out. All fixed. Dodgy contacts on a relay. Cleaned and working.

*Pop Muzik *by M first up today.....


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> PMFSL TWIN !!!!! now I know why you spend soooo much time on YOUR  sofa lol
> 
> Hehehehehe keep going ...... this is fun to watch lol keep digging





sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe .... PMSL .... Thanks hun .... your a star ....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



what can I say? my ex had a leather sofa 

TWIN, I DONT DO ANYTHING ON MY SOFA!  apart from watch TV and sleep lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Jukebox man has gone and been and gone. I had to take all the records out. All fixed. Dodgy contacts on a relay. Cleaned and working.
> 
> *Pop Muzik *by M first up today.....



Hiya Tez , thats goog news that its fixed anyway


----------



## Steff

hi heidi yes im fine ty ty im ringing gp's at 4


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Im here , I just keep getting booted again !! GRRRRRRR



GRRRRRRRRR indeed must drive you round the bend, took me 5 mins before i could get in here earlier


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> what can I say? my ex had a leather sofa
> 
> TWIN, I DONT DO ANYTHING ON MY SOFA!  apart from watch TV and sleep lol.



YEAHHHHHH OKIES TWIN  hmmm full of cleaning advice though ?hehehe 

Why dont you check page 161 -6 down lol?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi heidi yes im fine ty ty im ringing gp's at 4




Hi Hun ...

Hope all goes bob on for you hun .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Hope all goes bob on for you hun ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lol ty hun not heard that for a while bob on x


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Jukebox man has gone and been and gone. I had to take all the records out. All fixed. Dodgy contacts on a relay. Cleaned and working.
> 
> *Pop Muzik *by M first up today.....




Hi Tez ...

Hows you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Have we jumped another page? I havent seen Steff since I told her I was getting booted !! wheres she been


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> lol ty hun not heard that for a while bob on x



Hehehehe ... Think its a upt North saying hun ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... Think its a upt North saying hun ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lolol it is , right im guna get the tea n and ring GP'S 

back in abit 
xx


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi Heidi,

Spent most of today un-f*cking the jukebox. Nice engineer came to have a look. Now putting the records back in it. (We test with only 2 in it in case the mech has to come out and records are heavy.)



sasha1 said:


> Think I've got food poisoning ... bloody chicken sandwich ....  knew when I put it in my mouth it didnt taste right ... left most of it



Ouch. Hope you get over it soon.



steff09 said:


> good afternoon all xxxxxxx



Good afternoon Steff. 

Now deciding what 'new' records to put in. Then I have to put the cards in it. Oh what fun. And I have to cook din dins tonight and I'm at a loss to choose... even with a full freezer.


----------



## Steff

[QUOTE=brightontez;54417



Good afternoon Steff. 

hi tez you enjoying day off lol ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Have we jumped another page? I havent seen Steff since I told her I was getting booted !! wheres she been



i left a relpy to your grrrrrrrrrr booted thread and said im off to ring gps xxxx


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> Spent most of today un-f*cking the jukebox. Nice engineer came to have a look. Now putting the records back in it. (We test with only 2 in it in case the mech has to come out and records are heavy.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. Hope you get over it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Steff.
> 
> Now deciding what 'new' records to put in. Then I have to put the cards in it. Oh what fun. And I have to cook din dins tonight and I'm at a loss to choose... even with a full freezer.




OOOO ... nightmare with the juke box the Tez ... ... Glad the nice engineer fixed it for you hun ... 

Me to .... tis not a good look .....

OOOOO ... put ... tidy dancer on by elton john ... had that going round mi head all day ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

good tune heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i left a relpy to your grrrrrrrrrr booted thread and said im off to ring gps xxxx




Ooops missed it in a page jump lol soz 


katie said:


> good tune heidi



Twin Ive left you a message a page over !!


----------



## sasha1

Hey ... did anyone see the footie last night .... Millwall and Villa 

Shocking 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hey ... did anyone see the footie last night .... Millwall and Villa
> 
> Shocking
> 
> Heidi
> xx



millwall and west ham hun same colours as villa lol  , but yes tis shocking always has been a bitter rivalry there


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> YEAHHHHHH OKIES TWIN hmmm full of cleaning advice though ?hehehe
> 
> Why dont you check page 161 -6 down lol?



lol yeah im an expert at cleaning leather sofas now   

hahahaha dont start that again. people will probably go looking you know


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yeah im an expert at cleaning leather sofas now
> 
> hahahaha dont start that again. people will probably go looking you know



Hehehehe welllll as youve been there recently ... wtf is it ?


----------



## Tezzz

sasha1 said:


> OOOO ... nightmare with the juke box the Tez ... ... Glad the nice engineer fixed it for you hun ...
> 
> Me to .... tis not a good look .....
> OOOOO ... put ... tidy dancer on by elton john ... had that going round mi head all day ....



I thought the problem was worse than it was, it was dirty relay contacts not allowing a solenoid to fire to start a mechanism so tone arm wouldn't move to play. Have taken all the relays out and cleaned their contacts just in case. Might order some new ones to be on the safe side. Engineer diagnosed fault in 2 minutes and left me to it. Cost me a tenner for the advice. I must get a service manual.

Got Saturday Night's Alright (for fightin)... or Crocodile Rock


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I thought the problem was worse than it was, it was dirty relay contacts not allowing a solenoid to fire to start a mechanism so tone arm wouldn't move to play. Have taken all the relays out and cleaned their contacts just in case. Might order some new ones to be on the safe side. Engineer diagnosed fault in 2 minutes and left me to it. Cost me a tenner for the advice. I must get a service manual.
> 
> Got Saturday Night's Alright (for fightin)... or Crocodile Rock



Defo Saturday Night's Alright I think lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> millwall and west ham hun same colours as villa lol  , but yes tis shocking always has been a bitter rivalry there




Hehehehe ... I knew I'd got the wrong team ... when posted ... lol

London teams hun .... Felt for the bloke in the middle with his little lad though .. majority were'nt even ticket holders .... aaarrggghhh ....

A good DVD to watch is Rise of the Foot Soldiers 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Defo Saturday Night's Alright I think lol



*Saturday Night's Alright* was meant to go on. Got *Mama Mia* instead!!!! Right I think I'll put each selection on then once it's playing put the card in the right slot and do a reject.


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> I thought the problem was worse than it was, it was dirty relay contacts not allowing a solenoid to fire to start a mechanism so tone arm wouldn't move to play. Have taken all the relays out and cleaned their contacts just in case. Might order some new ones to be on the safe side. Engineer diagnosed fault in 2 minutes and left me to it. Cost me a tenner for the advice. I must get a service manual.
> 
> Got Saturday Night's Alright (for fightin)... or Crocodile Rock




Aye I would order some new ones just to be on the safe side ... Hey a tenner not too bad hun ...

I like both of them tunes ... so will let you pick ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehehe welllll as youve been there recently ... wtf is it ?



lol, it's sweetsatin saying "Enjoy your hols Nikki you will be missed by us all."

 pretty random!

Right im going to go have a rest from eerr, all this hard work ive been doing...

catch you later everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

laters katie xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol, it's sweetsatin saying "Enjoy your hols Nikki you will be missed by us all."
> 
> pretty random!
> 
> Right im going to go have a rest from eerr, all this hard work ive been doing...
> 
> catch you later everyone xxxxxxxx



Bye Twin catch you later , Im going now for a Paracetamol and a shower


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Catch you later girlies , Im going for a shower , I neeeeed to wash my hair , its doing my head in lol *


----------



## Steff

laters AM hun im off to burn tea now xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon! Just been out to walk the hound along the seafront with the grandparentals. I see that AM and Katie are providing the filth for today lol!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom ....

How you doing?? ... OOOO ... have you got nice weather down your way ??

Lovein the new signature

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon! Just been out to walk the hound along the seafront with the grandparentals. I see that AM and Katie are providing the filth for today lol!



No surprise there!

Hey you watched Wallander the other night Tom, was it any good I enjoyed the first series I presume it's a follow series 2??


----------



## Steff

hellooo rossi and tom 

x


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ....
> 
> How you doing?? ... OOOO ... have you got nice weather down your way ??
> 
> Lovein the new signature
> 
> Heidi
> xx



No sun but annoyingly humid. A walk on the seafront was nice though. I just had to be ready to run into a rough sea after my rather adventurous cocker spaniel! Glad you like the signature lol.



rossi_mac said:


> No surprise there!
> 
> Hey you watched Wallander the other night Tom, was it any good I enjoyed the first series I presume it's a follow series 2??



Erm this is the Swedish series that they've been putting out over the BBC Iplayer, I haven't seen the ones with Ken Brannagh in yet unfortunately. They're still bloody good even if I do spend half the time reading the subtitles!


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> hellooo rossi and tom
> 
> x



Heya Steff


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Heya Steff



hows it going Tom x


----------



## Freddie99

Doing well Steff. Begining to get a little nervous for my little sis who's off to get GCSE results tomorrow. I think I'll stay in bed all day tomorrow and only go out for beer and curry in the evening!


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Doing well Steff. Begining to get a little nervous for my little sis who's off to get GCSE results tomorrow. I think I'll stay in bed all day tomorrow and only go out for beer and curry in the evening!



lol ohhh yes o/h was telling me he expecting 7 diff schools into the office tomorrow to pick there schools results up, should keep him busy ha


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Erm this is the Swedish series that they've been putting out over the BBC Iplayer, I haven't seen the ones with Ken Brannagh in yet unfortunately. They're still bloody good even if I do spend half the time reading the subtitles!



Yeah I watched the one on telly was it last year? I'll have a look on iplayer to see when it was broadcasted.


Evening Steff, Heidi, Katie, Addict, et all.

Got totally wet through  this afternoon grr.
but better now, and connection at hotel is better ce soir!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross ...

Its lashed it down here all day to ... which bright spark at the met office ... forecast a heatwave .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I watched the one on telly was it last year? I'll have a look on iplayer to see when it was broadcasted.
> 
> 
> Evening Steff, Heidi, Katie, Addict, et all.
> 
> Got totally wet through  this afternoon grr.
> but better now, and connection at hotel is better ce soir!



good , are you there for rest of week then ? x


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> Its lashed it down here all day to ... which bright spark at the met office ... forecast a heatwave ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hey heidi wat is on the menu for 2night


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hey heidi wat is on the menu for 2night



Hi Hun ...

Naff all for me ....  .. might try some dry toast though ... Nath has had chilli con carne wi rice .... .... Whats on the menu for you hun?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Naff all for me ....  .. might try some dry toast though ... Nath has had chilli con carne wi rice .... .... Whats on the menu for you hun?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



just had a chilli hun lol , got a kiwi and strawb salad for pud but im stuffed at mo so will have later x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> just had a chilli hun lol , got a kiwi and strawb salad for pud but im stuffed at mo so will have later x



Hehehehe ..... Nath had a bit of strawberry cheesecake ... 

Hey just noticed your new signature as well hun .... I'm gonna say that next time orange send me mi bill ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ..... Nath had a bit of strawberry cheesecake ...
> 
> Hey just noticed your new signature as well hun .... I'm gonna say that next time orange send me mi bill ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hahahhahaa yes found it somewhere thot ohh yes thats very true lol


bk in bit hun kk xxx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hahahhahaa yes found it somewhere thot ohh yes thats very true lol
> 
> 
> bk in bit hun kk xxx




Ok hun .. chat in a bit

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon! Just been out to walk the hound along the seafront with the grandparentals. I see that AM and Katie are providing the filth for today lol!



Hey Tom !! dont blame me , Im the innocent one in this !! I was in Northerners thread when Twin was in here posting smut!


----------



## Freddie99

Hahaha, I believe you!

Ye gods! I've got to find enough money to pay the first installment of my rent for halls of accomodation within seven days!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, I believe you!
> 
> Ye gods! I've got to find enough money to pay the first installment of my rent for halls of accomodation within seven days!



Have'nt you got your student loan through yet?  
And its true btw !!! I wasnt here I just got dragged in to it , as usual lol 
I was harassing Northerner in his thread about my pop-up blocker lol .... Random lol hehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Tom !! dont blame me , Im the innocent one in this !! I was in Northerners thread when Twin was in here posting smut!



hey, im back. I had a shower too lol, quite random time of the day but oh well!

Yeah I must admit it was me providing the smut... I was just reminiscing lol.


Northe always lets me get away with stuff


----------



## Freddie99

No student loan through yet, I could really use that. I've got to pay a little over five hundred and fifty quid by the second of September  At least I have that in an account that my grandparents set up for me. Now just to get into that account.


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I'm done shuffling records and cards for today. The OH will get pot luck till I've finished doing it. Now off to the pub and rescue other half.....

Laters.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey, im back. I had a shower too lol, quite random time of the day but oh well!
> 
> Yeah I must admit it was me providing the smut... I was just reminiscing lol
> 
> Northe always lets me get away with stuff



Im glad to see you are admitting your guilt Twin!! I wasnt even here and you get me accused !!  Hehehe Twin yeah Im just out of the Shower too lol , you are defo as weird as me lol.


Tom Hreben said:


> No student loan through yet, I could really use that. I've got to pay a little over five hundred and fifty quid by the second of September  At least I have that in an account that my grandparents set up for me. Now just to get into that account.



Oh right , my friends loan came through the other day but about ?1000 short  , Wow thats alot of money for a student to find lol, thank god for Grandparents !


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Right, I'm done shuffling records and cards for today. The OH will get pot luck till I've finished doing it. Now off to the pub and rescue other half.....
> 
> Laters.



Bye Tez , catch you later xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh right , my friends loan came through the other day but about ?1000 short  , Wow thats alot of money for a student to find lol, thank god for Grandparents !



Yeah, I'm just waiting for my loan to be sent through and I might just have to ask for the overdraft on my student account to be extended to a grand so I can get that paid off soonest. Yeah, good job I've got enough cash left in that account to pay the first payment. Despite having it five years I've only spent a little over two hundred quid.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting for my loan to be sent through and I might just have to ask for the overdraft on my student account to be extended to a grand so I can get that paid off soonest. Yeah, good job I've got enough cash left in that account to pay the first payment. Despite having it five years I've only spent a little over two hundred quid.



Wow you are good , I spend more that that each week on just crap lol 

Everyone seems to be getting their loan through now so yours cant be that 

far away lol  Nice Signature by the way Tom !! I did prefer the other one 

though


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im glad to see you are admitting your guilt Twin!! I wasnt even here and you get me accused !!  Hehehe Twin yeah Im just out of the Shower too lol , you are defo as weird as me lol.




haha I know, we are both very odd


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good , are you there for rest of week then ? x





sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> Its lashed it down here all day to ... which bright spark at the met office ... forecast a heatwave ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah I'm here till I finish hopefully mid afternoon friday then home for long weekend! Hopefully no rain tomorrow, but what ever it'll be it will be on me!

Hmm tempted to go get a bootle of vino and special chow mein!

Tez glad you got your Jbox sorted been missing your tunes updates!!

Tom look down the back of your sofa!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha I know, we are both very odd :eek



Oh well .. Im too odd to give a t*** lol  Hey it is true though !! you do get away with things ! if I try ANYTHING "Oh Great One " catches me


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps ....

Hows everyone doing ??

I feel ill ...  ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Peeps ....
> 
> Hows everyone doing ??
> 
> I feel ill ...  ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi honey awww poor you ((((hugs)))) so do I  If you lived closer we could be ill and miserable together lol


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tom look down the back of your sofa!!



Already been down there lol! Only fifty pence!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi honey awww poor you ((((hugs)))) so do I  If you lived closer we could be ill and miserable together lol




Awww hun ...(((((HUGS))))) .... Now chuffing Nath is on one ... starting hypo ... Tourettes kicked in and been told to get the F*** out of his room cause there F*** all wrong .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awww hun ...(((((HUGS))))) .... Now chuffing Nath is on one ... starting hypo ... Tourettes kicked in and been told to get the F*** out of his room cause there F*** all wrong ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe good old Hypo Tourettes and Denial eh? I am guilty of that Im affraid , Plus I tend to strip off too lol  Does he complain about being hot when he goes Low?


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Awww hun ...(((((HUGS))))) .... Now chuffing Nath is on one ... starting hypo ... Tourettes kicked in and been told to get the F*** out of his room cause there F*** all wrong ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



My parents are lucky, I don't tend to swear that much infront of them but somehow my obscenities go on hold when I'm hypo. Well, for my parents at least.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooo Heidi , Nath ok honey ?  *


----------



## Steff

eloo peeps xxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey girls good days I hope, not too much work?

I'm gonna pop out and get me some scram, not sure wether to pick up some tinnies, or some rosso?

anyway back in a wee while.


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps ...

I'm back ..... OMG that was hard work ...  .... 

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

catch u in abit rossi xx



hay heidi wat was hard wrk ? sorry im just bk in thread x


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> My parents are lucky, I don't tend to swear that much infront of them but somehow my obscenities go on hold when I'm hypo. Well, for my parents at least.



All I can say is Nath, when hypo is horrendous .... bless its awful to see him like that ... its like he's drunk 10 pints of larger and a load of shots .. he is totally fowl ... Its frustrating cause as you all know he needs help ... but wont chuffin ave it ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Eeeeek Im invisible  catch you all later *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hellooo Heidi , Nath ok honey ?  *




Hi Hun ...

Nath getting there ... feeling better ... .... bloody hypos ... at least he got to eat the jelly he kicked off about before ... and eating some toast now..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> catch u in abit rossi xx
> 
> 
> 
> hay heidi wat was hard wrk ? sorry im just bk in thread x



Hi Hun ...

Poor Nath ... and these bloody hypo's ... especially when he adamant there nowt wrong.... aaarrrggghhhh 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eeeeek Im invisible  catch you all later *



Woo Hoo, coool

Is it a cloak, or a spell you're under???


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Poor Nath ... and these bloody hypo's ... especially when he adamant there nowt wrong.... aaarrrggghhhh
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Boys!!

No matter what's wrong, and no matter who asks my first answer is yeah I'm fine!! Listen to the tone of the I'm fine bit!!!

You do a wonderful Job H, don't let the boy make you loose your air??

Hey steff you feeling alwite?

AM you still hiding??


----------



## Steff

hyaaa im fine ty 
rossi u??

oohh sorry to here nath aint at his best hun (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hyaaa im fine ty
> rossi u??
> 
> oohh sorry to here nath aint at his best hun (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))



yeah feeling good tanks

In answer to you earlier yeah on slaptop at the mo, but that problem AM was having I've had on slappy and desky

got telly on can of beer open and chowmein in carton with plastic fork!!

No idea how many carbs in this devil! Doh!


----------



## Steff

ewww yuk chinese aint my bag well stir fry far as i go lol

im sat with footy on boohoo but living with 2 males im outnumbered


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> ewww yuk chinese aint my bag well stir fry far as i go lol
> 
> im sat with footy on boohoo but living with 2 males im outnumbered



I love chinese, well most take away food! but this weren't as good as my local back home boo hoo!!

Hey but I tought you enjoyed the beautiful game?


----------



## sasha1

Hi Gorgeous peeps ... 

Gonna say goodnight now ... will catch up with you all 2morra ... I'm shattered and still feel like crap ... Nath is good now though and that the main thing ... BG right back up a little high ...  ...

Take care, stay safe ... (((((HUGS)))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sorry missed your goodnight heidi hun 

catch you 2moz sweetdreams xxxxx


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I love chinese, well most take away food! but this weren't as good as my local back home boo hoo!!
> 
> Hey but I tought you enjoyed the beautiful game?



well it is if my team are actually playing


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Gorgeous peeps ...
> 
> Gonna say goodnight now ... will catch up with you all 2morra ... I'm shattered and still feel like crap ... Nath is good now though and that the main thing ... BG right back up a little high ...  ...
> 
> Take care, stay safe ... (((((HUGS)))))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



You take care too Heidi.


----------



## rossi_mac

Folks listen in...


New series of shooting stars is on in half an hour! I'm glad I've got some beers in!!


----------



## Freddie99

Can anyone point me in the directions for a price list for JD Wetherspoons? Cheers!


----------



## Steff

good evening all xxxxx


----------



## Steff

have you all desserted this for no carbers thread then ?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Folks listen in...
> 
> 
> New series of shooting stars is on in half an hour! I'm glad I've got some beers in!!



arghhh rossi i forgot all about it till 10.25 , was it as good as it used to be? xx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> arghhh rossi i forgot all about it till 10.25 , was it as good as it used to be? xx



I was hoping it would be, and.... it was actually great!!

Yeah it is quiet tonight, still holiday season mind.

I'm off in a bit you have fun,


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I was hoping it would be, and.... it was actually great!!
> 
> Yeah it is quiet tonight, still holiday season mind.
> 
> I'm off in a bit you have fun,



okie dokes catch you later x i shall watch on replay i guess


----------



## katie

anyone awake??


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone , hope all is good xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.8 *and* I had a *load* of *pasta* last night. Fresh stuff not dried. 80p in Tescos.

Jukebox warming up. Going to continue putting the cards in.

*S-S-S-Single Bed *by Fox has come on. (Addict look at *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFLjVGUvWPE*)


----------



## Steff

wow thats not bad at all tez r.e the reading im off to do mine now

hope your well? xx


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> wow thats not bad at all tez r.e the reading im off to do mine now
> 
> hope your well? xx



What's the result Steff...?

Yes I'm in good humour today. The window cleaner just got an eye full as he was doing the windows a day early. I didn't hear him as the music was a bit on the loud side. Serves him right for looking ha ha ha.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> What's the result Steff...?
> 
> Yes I'm in good humour today. The window cleaner just got an eye full as he was doing the windows a day early. I didn't hear him as the music was a bit on the loud side. Serves him right for looking ha ha ha.



hahahha nice early morning start for him, aye i was 9.1 which i have been around about for last 3 days 8.8 to 9.2 x


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> hahahha nice early morning start for him, aye i was 9.1 which i have been around about for last 3 days 8.8 to 9.2 x



How's the Byetta coming along? Have you got a date to start using it yet?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> How's the Byetta coming along? Have you got a date to start using it yet?



nope no date im there 26th oc to see DSN but on the 9th i go to chat about my metformin x


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> nope no date im there 26th oc to see DSN but on the 9th i go to chat about my metformin x



Sorry to hear you have such a long wait to get things sorted out Steff.

I'm just going out to see the stop smoking service nurse. Need to keep him happy. I will try not to smirk today. (He's camper than a row of tents bless...)

Back at lunch time.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear you have such a long wait to get things sorted out Steff.
> 
> I'm just going out to see the stop smoking service nurse. Need to keep him happy. I will try not to smirk today. (He's camper than a row of tents bless...)
> 
> Back at lunch time.



PMSL ok Tez im off to get ready for work now , catch you later x


----------



## tracey w

Morning all!  Day off today, but goat load of paperwork to do for tomorrow, i hate my job, wish i could find something else and soon!!

See ya all later x


----------



## tracey w

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.8 *and* I had a *load* of *pasta* last night. Fresh stuff not dried. 80p in Tescos.
> 
> Jukebox warming up. Going to continue putting the cards in.
> 
> *S-S-S-Single Bed *by Fox has come on. (Addict look at *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFLjVGUvWPE*)



Hiya, love all your tunes, but never heard of this one


----------



## tracey w

OK Tez, just looked at vid, was that a man or a woman?


----------



## Steff

good mornign tracey , ohh well i got ready for work and sorted myself out , but son has just been sick and aint been on the toilet grr , nevermind im nurse for the day now arghh


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good mornign tracey , ohh well i got ready for work and sorted myself out , but son has just been sick and aint been on the toilet grr , nevermind im nurse for the day now arghh



Oh Steff, I hope he is ok


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Oh Steff, I hope he is ok



yup he is upstairs with a water bottle and a bucket , he wants some dry toast so im offski , catch you later hun x


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> yup he is upstairs with a water bottle and a bucket , he wants some dry toast so im offski , catch you later hun x



yea me too, take care x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xxx

wheres everyone is they a sale at the sweet shor or not ?

AM hope your ok aint seen u on hun im worried now


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> Afternoon all xxx
> 
> wheres everyone is they a sale at the sweet shor or not ?
> 
> AM hope your ok aint seen u on hun im worried now



I'm playing some *LOUD* Slade on the record player, drinking black coffee and doing some dusting before the dragon in law to be arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'm playing some *LOUD* Slade on the record player, drinking black coffee and doing some dusting before the dragon in law to be arrives tomorrow.



ooOooOo your going through what i was about a month ago when me da was here lolz , getting the place ship shape, have you seen anything of AM since yesterday Tez?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.8 *and* I had a *load* of *pasta* last night. Fresh stuff not dried. 80p in Tescos.
> 
> Jukebox warming up. Going to continue putting the cards in.
> 
> *S-S-S-Single Bed *by Fox has come on. (Addict look at *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFLjVGUvWPE*)



Cheers for the link Tez  hehehehe Hmmm  How bad is the miming !!


----------



## Steff

ahhhh here she is AM AM you have been ilusive 2day had me worrying , nice t see you xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ahhhh here she is AM AM you have been ilusive 2day had me worrying , nice t see you xx



Hellooooo yeah Im okies thanks  just busy lol

Heidi , I got you're text before honey  Text you in abit lol Ive only just got back home . Everyone okies today?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo yeah Im okies thanks  just busy lol
> 
> Heidi , I got you're text before honey  Text you in abit lol Ive only just got back home . Everyone okies today?




Hi Hun ...

Hahaha ... text stalked ...  ... lol... How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps ....

Hehehe .. hows everyone doing today ... Well it was gorgeous up here till about 10 mins ago ... now lashing down ...booooo

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hellooooo all good here thx , sun is beeming here sorry heidi lol x


p.s love the new sig hun x


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hellooooo all good here thx , sun is beeming here sorry heidi lol x
> 
> 
> p.s love the new sig hun x




Glad you ok hun ... is the little one feeling any better ?? ... awww you got sun.....  .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Glad you ok hun ... is the little one feeling any better ?? ... awww you got sun.....  .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



LOL yes sunshine been dull till about 4 though, he is sat up in bed watching peter pan on DVD at the minute so if he needs me he wil shout


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Hahaha ... text stalked ...  ... lol... How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx




hehehehe Hmmm yes its usually me text stalking you lol , im okies thanks , ive been shopping to town with my pregnant mate  bl**dy nightmare honey .


sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon peeps ....
> 
> Hehehe .. hows everyone doing today ... Well it was gorgeous up here till about 10 mins ago ... now lashing down ...booooo
> 
> Heidi
> xx



same weather here honey , its been boiling and sunny all day now its bouncing down  .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe Hmmm yes its usually me text stalking you lol , im okies thanks , ive been shopping to town with my pregnant mate  bl**dy nightmare honey .
> same weather here honey , its been boiling and sunny all day now its bouncing down  .



Hi Hun 

Glad you ok .. are you feeling any better?? .... Hehehehe ... shopping for me anytime is a nightmare ... lol...
Its just stopped the biblical monsoon for the mo ....  .... I'm going quackers ...hahaha ....*groan*

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Right im outta here kitchen is calling 

laters all xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> Glad you ok .. are you feeling any better?? .... Hehehehe ... shopping for me anytime is a nightmare ... lol...
> Its just stopped the biblical monsoon for the mo ....  .... I'm going quackers ...hahaha ....*groan*
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehehe yes I think I'm developing webbed feet too lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Right im outta here kitchen is calling
> 
> laters all xxx



Catch you later Steff , I hope its something niiiice lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehehe yes I think I'm developing webbed feet too lol



Hehehehe .... I'm a bit beakey as well .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Right im outta here kitchen is calling
> 
> laters all xxx



Hi Hun ... 

Catch you later .... OOO hope your having something tasty .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe .... I'm a bit beakey as well ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Grrr I thought the weather was too nice today ... although it has been too hot for me .. I did survive going into the city and nooo hypo's which was good 
How are you feeling today honey ? got over your food poisoning yet? 
Nath okies and all ready for school?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr I thought the weather was too nice today ... although it has been too hot for me .. I did survive going into the city and nooo hypo's which was good
> How are you feeling today honey ? got over your food poisoning yet?
> Nath okies and all ready for school?



Hi Hun ... 

Its been really muggy up here as well ... but nice and sunny till about an hour ago.

Feeling much better today thanks ... My stomach is growling at me ... hehe ... think the food poisoning has gone .. but must admit not eaten a great deal .. just in case .. dry crackers ... 

Nath is ok ... Not impressed about going back to school ... wants another week off he reckons .... NOT A CHANCE ...... lol ..

Hey .. Northerners ode to you ... is amazing ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Its been really muggy up here as well ... but nice and sunny till about an hour ago.
> 
> Feeling much better today thanks ... My stomach is growling at me ... hehe ... think the food poisoning has gone .. but must admit not eaten a great deal .. just in case .. dry crackers ...
> 
> Nath is ok ... Not impressed about going back to school ... wants another week off he reckons .... NOT A CHANCE ...... lol ..
> 
> Hey .. Northerners ode to you ... is amazing ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx




Try to eat something then , if you are feeling hungry its a good sign . 
Hehehe god loves a trier ...Good one Nath !! wont work though but nice try lol. Yeah I LOVE MY POEM !! its awesome !! Im going to frame it , its excellent and true lol I am prolific !! I hope it encourages a few more people to put their hands in their pockets and donate .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Try to eat something then , if you are feeling hungry its a good sign .
> Hehehe god loves a trier ...Good one Nath !! wont work though but nice try lol. Yeah I LOVE MY POEM !! its awesome !! Im going to frame it , its excellent and true lol I am prolific !! I hope it encourages a few more people to put their hands in their pockets and donate .



Hi Hun ...

Not sure if I'm hungry or not .... Might have some scrambled eggs though ...

OOOO ... Nath would get top marks for trying ....lol ..... especially my patience .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehehe yes I think I'm developing webbed feet too lol



Hahaha, don't worry about it, the population of Norwich beat you to that several millenia ago! Despite the cons of habing webbed feet they are greatful every time Norwich floods! It means all of the inbreeding has paid off!

Afternoon all!


----------



## Steff

I'm outta here guys ok


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, hope we all happy, Rossi bit tired, long week and not over yet! Grrr. And time to get low isn;t just before lugging all the equipment down the hill through the park to the motor! Bloody disease!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, don't worry about it, the population of Norwich beat you to that several millenia ago! Despite the cons of habing webbed feet they are greatful every time Norwich floods! It means all of the inbreeding has paid off!
> 
> Afternoon all!



Yes good point Tom  How did your sister do btw , good I hope ?


steff09 said:


> I'm outta here guys ok



Stefffffff come back !! I thought you were cooking your meal ?? When did you get back??


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom and Ross ...

How are you both doing today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes good point Tom  How did your sister do btw , good I hope ?



Hi AM,

Yeah she knocked herself out - thirteen A*s! 


sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom and Ross ...
> 
> How are you both doing today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey Heidi,

I'm doing well, off for beer and curry in an hour!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey heidi, hope you and boy are doing good, I'm a bit knackered truth be told, was low a bit earlier, having a wee sit down with a tinnie. 
Weather was good here today not so good tomorrow I think.

Tom, enjoy the beers and curry, never a bad night with those two ingredients.

Hi AnnMarie, hope you doing good, you had good weather, it won't last, it's bank holiday weekend soon!!

Hi steff et all when you appear...


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi AM,
> Yeah she knocked herself out - thirteen A*s!
> Hey Heidi,
> I'm doing well, off for beer and curry in an hour!



Hi Tom ... 

Wow your sister got amazing results ... well done ... brilliant ... 

Glad you ok ... ooo ... enjoy the curry and beer ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi AM,
> 
> Yeah she knocked herself out - thirteen A*s!
> 
> 
> Hey Heidi,
> 
> I'm doing well, off for beer and curry in an hour!



Bloody hell TOm 13 A's and your A levels, brainy family! Well done to you all!


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Glad you ok ... ooo ... enjoy the curry and beer ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah I'll enjoy it tonight but not tomorrow lol! It burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire!

Yeah, should be a good night with some friends.


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Bloody hell TOm 13 A's and your A levels, brainy family! Well done to you all!



Yeah, these GCSE's are supposed to be harder than what I sat two years ago as well!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi AM,
> 
> Yeah she knocked herself out - thirteen A*s! :eek



Wow thats excellent !!  I bet your parents are so proud of you both !!

Hey have a good evening out for your friends 18th , dont get too drunk tho


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow thats excellent !!  I bet your parents are so proud of you both !!
> 
> Hey have a good evening out for your friends 18th , dont get too drunk tho



Should be a good night  I'm with the friends that don't really drink which is good, I don't know if my wallet will be able to cope with more open wallet surgery!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Should be a good night  I'm with the friends that don't really drink which is good, I don't know if my wallet will be able to cope with more open wallet surgery!



Hahaha have a great time anyway  surely you can spend the money left from your last night out though .... you students are soooo tight lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha have a great time anyway  surely you can spend the money left from your last night out though .... you students are soooo tight lol



Hahahaha, yeah, I'll have a good time. Hopefully go somewhere with some decent music and hopefully some decent beers on tap!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahahaha, yeah, I'll have a good time. Hopefully go somewhere with some decent music and hopefully some decent beers on tap!



Hey I hope so !! both are an absolute must for a good night out , especially music !! it can make or break an evening


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all.

Got telly on, watching people jumping camels!!!????

The winner is 16 and jumped 6 camels I think, weird! But strangely cool!!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang - hope everyones behaving themselves... 

Just done a 50 mile round trip in the car because parcel came and driver shot off before I could get to the door... Grrr....

And I forgot the sat nav so had to find the place the old fashioned way and use a real map. Ho hum....

It's my turn to drive the cauldron tonight so if you smell burning it's probably my cremation.

Laters...


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi gang - hope everyones behaving themselves...
> 
> Just done a 50 mile round trip in the car because parcel came and driver shot off before I could get to the door... Grrr....
> 
> And I forgot the sat nav so had to find the place the old fashioned way and use a real map. Ho hum....
> 
> It's my turn to drive the cauldron tonight so if you smell burning it's probably my cremation.
> 
> Laters...



Tez hard luck on the postie!

But noooooo to Sat nav, stick to the paper map, please....


----------



## tracey w

HI all 

just thought id check in, hope you all ok and had a good evening


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> HI all
> 
> just thought id check in, hope you all ok and had a good evening



Hi Tracey , I hope you are well today?  Ive had a busy , boring , hectic day today  Work, Shopping, and more Work


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tracey , I hope you are well today?  Ive had a busy , boring , hectic day today  Work, Shopping, and more Work



I bet you are tired then, been off today but had to do the usual, housework, shopping and do some work  for work, 

How is yur sore throat and ears now?


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, 

Blimey you girls have been busy!

Hope you feeling better Addict, didn't know you were poorly!


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Blimey you girls have been busy!
> 
> Hope you feeling better Addict, didn't know you were poorly!



hello rossi! I am always busy, would love to retire but oh wont let me


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I bet you are tired then, been off today but had to do the usual, housework, shopping and do some work  for work,
> 
> How is yur sore throat and ears now?



Im ok now I was tired earlier , I seem to be able to shrug it off quite easily . Ive done some Housework too , I usually do my Ironing in the night if Im not sleeping. I've still got Ear Ache in one Ear and my Gland is up that side , Grrrr  What do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Blimey you girls have been busy!
> 
> Hope you feeling better Addict, didn't know you were poorly!



Im alot better today thanks Ross  

How is work going this week , not working you too hard I hope ?


----------



## rossi_mac

tracey w said:


> hello rossi! I am always busy, would love to retire but oh wont let me



Hmmmm, oh well, hope you win that battle one day soon!! But doesn;t having nowt to do concern you?


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im ok now I was tired earlier , I seem to be able to shrug it off quite easily . Ive done some Housework too , I usually do my Ironing in the night if Im not sleeping. I've still got Ear Ache in one Ear and my Gland is up that side , Grrrr  What do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking?



sorry you not too good.

no i dont mind, i have done lots of things over the years (god i feel old!) at the moment i am a business manager for a well known cosmetics company, run a team of 5 in a large store, dont really like it but got made redundant from the housing industry about a year ago and had to go back into that, as done it before.

trying to get back into property though, but difficult.

What is it you do AM?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im alot better today thanks Ross
> 
> How is work going this week , not working you too hard I hope ?



Glad to hear it, you got a lot on the rest of the week?

Hmmm yeah busy days, knackered but not sleepy???

Lots to do tomorrow and drive home, so will try and get up earlie and start maybe 7, but break y don't start till then and I gotta settle up etc grrrr


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmmm, oh well, hope you win that battle one day soon!! But doesn;t having nowt to do concern you?



NO! Just not having the money to do nowt! lol  Seriously, i would be very bored, i like to be in charge, am very bossy!!


----------



## rossi_mac

tracey w said:


> NO! Just not having the money to do nowt! lol  Seriously, i would be very bored, i like to be in charge, am very bossy!!



I like the idea of packing in and just doing house up garden/ go down pub etc but I really enjoy my work and can see that I'll go on until I'm uselss Hmmm maybe sooner than I hope!! Perhaps I should rephrase that, till I'm very old!!


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> I like the idea of packing in and just doing house up garden/ go down pub etc but I really enjoy my work and can see that I'll go on until I'm uselss Hmmm maybe sooner than I hope!! Perhaps I should rephrase that, till I'm very old!!



yes, sounds good to not work and do your own thing but I think the novelty would soon wear off?  Its great that you enjoy your work


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> sorry you not too good.
> 
> no i dont mind, i have done lots of things over the years (god i feel old!) at the moment i am a business manager for a well known cosmetics company, run a team of 5 in a large store, dont really like it but got made redundant from the housing industry about a year ago and had to go back into that, as done it before.
> 
> trying to get back into property though, but difficult.
> 
> What is it you do AM?



Ah I did see in a post somewhere that you hate your job but I wasnt sure what is was you did. I hope you manage to find something that you enjoy again ! There is nothing worse than dreading going to work  I'm  PA ... Aka Slave ,  for an accountant , I'm working from a home office at the moment (hence why Im always skivving on here ) I will be actually working in a "proper" office later in the summer though, and also will be travelling quite alot  I think Im supposed to be in America Nov/ Dec time .


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah I did see in a post somewhere that you hate your job but I wasnt sure what is was you did. I hope you manage to find something that you enjoy again ! There is nothing worse than dreading going to work  I'm  PA ... Aka Slave ,  for an accountant , I'm working from a home office at the moment (hence why Im always skivving on here ) I will be actually working in a "proper" office later in the summer though, and also will be travelling quite alot  I think Im supposed to be in America Nov/ Dec time .



wow that sounds really exciting! I was cabin crew for 10 years and travelled a lot, was a great job and great life, i loved it, decided to leave after 10 years but no regrets.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Glad to hear it, you got a lot on the rest of the week?
> 
> Hmmm yeah busy days, knackered but not sleepy???
> 
> Lots to do tomorrow and drive home, so will try and get up earlie and start maybe 7, but break y don't start till then and I gotta settle up etc grrrr



I can understand the tired but not sleepy Lol  I am an Insomniac after all .

How were your levels after your meal lastnight Ross? I saw your question about Carb content lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> wow that sounds really exciting! I was cabin crew for 10 years and travelled a lot, was a great job and great life, i loved it, decided to leave after 10 years but no regrets.



Im looking forward to it now , quite excited but a little scared as well 

I'm just helping out really at the moment until my official contract starts , but

its all money in the bank at the end of the day... it can be bloody tedious 

mainly because Im on the net all day or the phone or both lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I can understand the tired but not sleepy Lol  I am an Insomniac after all .
> 
> How were your levels after your meal lastnight Ross? I saw your question about Carb content lol



Hmmmm not too bad, keep going low, I think it's as I've been on my feet all day everyday since tuesday, so it's like exercise?! So have been reduced about of jection juice but then I'm supping a few beers so dropping again, grrr what an arse!

cool about your work going trravelling, I hope you get some pleasure and it's not all business. I really fancy a long holiday at the mo, but won't get away for a couple of years prob!

On good front tho, we've exchanged!! Wooo hooo

So your levels good this week, sorry you've probably said but I can't be arsed to go back and read stuff tonight!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im looking forward to it now , quite excited but a little scared as well
> 
> I'm just helping out really at the moment until my official contract starts , but
> 
> its all money in the bank at the end of the day... it can be bloody tedious
> 
> mainly because Im on the net all day or the phone or both lol



behave! you love it, where abouts will you be travelling to?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> behave! you love it, where abouts will you be travelling to?



Hopefully I will get to travel everywhere  firstly it will be New York at the end of the year though , then I think Switzerland in Jan /Feb time


----------



## katie

hello everyone.

what's gwannin'?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmmm not too bad, keep going low, I think it's as I've been on my feet all day everyday since tuesday, so it's like exercise?! So have been reduced about of jection juice but then I'm supping a few beers so dropping again, grrr what an arse!
> 
> cool about your work going trravelling, I hope you get some pleasure and it's not all business. I really fancy a long holiday at the mo, but won't get away for a couple of years prob!
> 
> On good front tho, we've exchanged!! Wooo hooo
> 
> So your levels good this week, sorry you've probably said but I can't be arsed to go back and read stuff tonight!



Ive had a few silly levels the last few days ....Twiglets hate me officially  Otherwise quite good levels .. Ive been pretty much in my "safety zone" ... hehehe not above 7's (total fluke of course) 
Hopefully I will get to have some fun too , I'm on good terms with my boss so Im sure I'll get away with a few things lol 
WOOOOO  Exchanged !!! get the Beers out then Ross !! Tracey has Red Wine tho lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello everyone.
> 
> what's gwannin'?



Helloooooo Twinny  you okies??


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hopefully I will get to travel everywhere  firstly it will be New York at the end of the year though , then I think Switzerland in Jan /Feb time



sounds fantastic, enjoy


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hello everyone.
> 
> what's gwannin'?



It's kicking off outside the hotel tonight, fairground in town and the chavs are out in force!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive had a few silly levels the last few days ....Twiglets hate me officially  Otherwise quite good levels .. Ive been pretty much in my "safety zone" ... hehehe not above 7's (total fluke of course)
> Hopefully I will get to have some fun too , I'm on good terms with my boss so Im sure I'll get away with a few things lol
> WOOOOO  Exchanged !!! get the Beers out then Ross !! Tracey has Red Wine tho lol



Tracey pour me a glass please (large)

I hope you do!! Wooo yeah bit tired to be too excited, more relieved at the mo! Loads to do now What are we doing??????????? Nah all good really


----------



## tracey w

sorry rossi i should have offered you a glass earlier, only half a glass left  and im not sharing it


----------



## tracey w

hello katie, hope you are good?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo Twinny  you okies??



no! i ate some carbs for dinner because there was nothing else to eat and im now 18.9, I took loads of insulin, GRR 

hows u? 



rossi_mac said:


> It's kicking off outside the hotel tonight, fairground in town and the chavs are out in force!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey pour me a glass please (large)
> 
> I hope you do!! Wooo yeah bit tired to be too excited, more relieved at the mo! Loads to do now What are we doing??????????? Nah all good really



haha chavs always go to fairgrounds.  god i would kill for a glass of red wine, cant wait til saturday!!


----------



## rossi_mac

tracey w said:


> sorry rossi i should have offered you a glass earlier, only half a glass left  and im not sharing it



I don't blame you Tracey, sounds like you deserve it all. Enjoy.

Katie, you got a bottle open??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Boo hoo Im too good  Ive got Diet Pepsi , No Alcohol for me 

The good news is that although Twiglets hate me ... Pork Scratchings love me and dont effect my levels AT ALL  of course I'll keel over with a Heart Attack from Blocked Arteries ... oh well


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> I don't blame you Tracey, sounds like you deserve it all. Enjoy.
> 
> Katie, you got a bottle open??



Oh no i feel bad now, turned out to be a full glass left he he result!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> no! i ate some carbs for dinner because there was nothing else to eat and im now 18.9, I took loads of insulin, GRR
> 
> hows u?



Im okies thanks Twin  Did you get much sleep lastnight? I got a few hours Wooooooooooo !!  Grrr I hate corrections


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Oh no i feel bad now, turned out to be a full glass left he he result!



Hahaha nice one Tracey !!  enjoy it while it lasts .... then open another


----------



## tracey w

The good news is that although Twiglets hate me ... Pork Scratchings love me and dont effect my levels AT ALL  of course I'll keel over with a Heart Attack from Blocked Arteries ... oh well [/QUOTE]

My god how can you even eat those things AM?? Im only jealous as trying to loose weight, (Dont mention the empty calories in wine please )


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> hello katie, hope you are good?



ok thanks apart from the really high sugar levels  hows you?



rossi_mac said:


> I don't blame you Tracey, sounds like you deserve it all. Enjoy.
> 
> Katie, you got a bottle open??



no im afraid not, i dont have any wine! boo. im going to drink a shed load on saturday, a friend bought looooaaads back from france, WOO!

then im going to smoke a shisha, seriously i cant wait 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Boo hoo Im too good  Ive got Diet Pepsi , No Alcohol for me
> 
> The good news is that although Twiglets hate me ... Pork Scratchings love me and dont effect my levels AT ALL  of course I'll keel over with a Heart Attack from Blocked Arteries ... oh well



i wish i even had coke lol

eew red meat, gross  i really want some twiglets, might as well eat some since im 18 already!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im okies thanks Twin  Did you get much sleep lastnight? I got a few hours Wooooooooooo !!  Grrr I hate corrections



not much! im going to get even less tonight because im working tomorrow so actually have to get up in the morning 

have u been sleeping? you keep leaving early!



tracey w said:


> My god how can you even eat those things AM??: Im only jealous as trying to loose weight, (Dont mention the empty calories in wine please )



hehe i can give up alot of things, but never alcohol


----------



## tracey w

Im ok thank you Katie, I was 18.9 this aft after a panini, makes you feel s**t eh 

whats a shiska?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> My god how can you even eat those things AM?? Im only jealous as trying to loose weight, (Dont mention the empty calories in wine please )



ah well , lives for living !! we need to have some fun and the odd vice or three lol enjoy your wine . I love Pork Scratchings Mmmm and a cold lager would be perfect ... Ive got some Becks in the fridge but I cba going and getting one . lazzzzzy 


katie said:


> no im afraid not, i dont have any wine! boo. im going to drink a shed load on saturday, a friend bought looooaaads back from france, WOO!
> 
> then im going to smoke a shisha, seriously i cant wait
> 
> 
> i wish i even had coke lol
> 
> eew red meat, gross  i really want some twiglets, might as well eat some since im 18 already!




Hahaha Twin ! You are joking about smoking I hope lol  

I bet you will make up for tonight when you get your hands on some wine on Saturday lol


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha nice one Tracey !!  enjoy it while it lasts .... then open another



There lies my problem!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Im ok thank you Katie, I was 18.9 this aft after a panini, makes you feel s**t eh
> 
> whats a shiska?



I had beans on toast, GRR it wasnt worth it and i have no idea why i cant have beans on toast without shooting up so high?!

This is a shisha: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you smoke flavoured tobacco in it. There is a shisha bar in bournemouth and whenever I go out I always want to go there lol.

they used to play funky arab music, but they play rubbish music now so not sure why i love it so much!


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> There lies my problem!



ha ha, know what you mean

AM is right one life, enjoy, cheers


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> not much! im going to get even less tonight because im working tomorrow so actually have to get up in the morning
> 
> have u been sleeping? you keep leaving early!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe i can give up alot of things, but never alcohol



Im up and out early again tomorrow , then back to work the rest of the day  
Ive been deflecting to Youtube and listening to music half the night and 
also on the phone with my friend


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Twin ! You are joking about smoking I hope lol
> 
> I bet you will make up for tonight when you get your hands on some wine on Saturday lol



eeek no! but it's strawberry flavour so surely it doesn't count?!

haha yes I have a feeling it will be a few bottles


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> ah well , lives for living !! we need to have some fun and the odd vice or three lol enjoy your wine . I love Pork Scratchings Mmmm and a cold lager would be perfect ... Ive got some Becks in the fridge but I cba going and getting one . lazzzzzy
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Twin ! You are joking about smoking I hope lol
> 
> I bet you will make up for tonight when you get your hands on some wine on Saturday lol



Hey addict can't you train Woody to go fetch a beer?

Just finished the lagers I bought last nite, glad I didn't buy too many.

I always have  a bottle of something in the front room to save my legs! Sometimes though I go get a glass!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> eeek no! but it's strawberry flavour so surely it doesn't count?!
> 
> haha yes I have a feeling it will be a few bottles



HOw many carbs in it Katie?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> ha ha, know what you mean
> 
> AM is right one life, enjoy, cheers



Go for it , you'll be a long time dead lol............ little bit of cheer for you there hehehe sorry


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> HOw many carbs in it Katie?



OOOh


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> eeek no! but it's strawberry flavour so surely it doesn't count?!
> 
> haha yes I have a feeling it will be a few bottles



Strawberry .. ok I'll let you off then 

Hahaha I might go out the Weekend ... maybe


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey addict can't you train Woody to go fetch a beer?
> 
> Just finished the lagers I bought last nite, glad I didn't buy too many.
> 
> I always have  a bottle of something in the front room to save my legs! Sometimes though I go get a glass!



Hahaha no I would'nt trust him near my fridge lol , hes a right hog 

Im happy enough with my Paracetamol and Diet Pepsi ... Cheers everyone


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> HOw many carbs in it Katie?



Shhhhhh Ross


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> HOw many carbs in it Katie?



none! there are loads in the amazing humous and pita they do there, but luckily im always too drunk to remember they do food 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Strawberry .. ok I'll let you off then
> 
> Hahaha I might go out the Weekend ... maybe



lol, yeah, it's one of my five a day afterall 

is there a shisha bar in liverpool?? hehe!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Strawberry .. ok I'll let you off then
> 
> Hahaha I might go out the Weekend ... maybe



yea go out and enjoy yourself 

right gotta go up early for work, nite all, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> none! there are loads in the amazing humous and pita they do there, but luckily im always too drunk to remember they do food
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah, it's one of my five a day afterall
> 
> is there a shisha bar in liverpool?? hehe!



Im not sure to be honest .. probably lol , I doubt whether it would be strawberry flavour though...... you are more likely to get Heroin lol  
I'll have to have a look , or ask someone .


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yea go out and enjoy yourself
> 
> right gotta go up early for work, nite all, xxxxxxxxx



Night Tracey , have a good day tomorrow   , take care xxx A.M


----------



## rossi_mac

Nite Tracey don't work too hard.

Hey Addict don't go loosing your shoes this weekend!

I'm off to see a mate I haven't seen since school, will be interesting, not sure who else will be there, might give davey a call.

Then dangerous afternoon drinking bbq on the sunday!

So you two twins not sleeping much still? Or has Katie slept during the day on the sofa


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Nite Tracey don't work too hard.
> 
> Hey Addict don't go loosing your shoes this weekend!
> 
> I'm off to see a mate I haven't seen since school, will be interesting, not sure who else will be there, might give davey a call.
> 
> Then dangerous afternoon drinking bbq on the sunday!
> 
> So you two twins not sleeping much still? Or has Katie slept during the day on the sofa



Ha no I'll keep my shoes on this time , Im a Diabetic lol, I need to look after my feet not walk around bare foot all the time ! Im a bugger for it 
Hehehe I have always wondered why Twin spends sooo much time on her sofa ..... now I know


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> yea go out and enjoy yourself
> 
> right gotta go up early for work, nite all, xxxxxxxxx



Night Tracey! xxx



insulinaddict09 said:


> Im not sure to be honest .. probably lol , I doubt whether it would be strawberry flavour though...... you are more likely to get Heroin lol
> I'll have to have a look , or ask someone .



HAHA! we have been tempted to take some umm you know... but i think they might notice if we slip that in.



rossi_mac said:


> Nite Tracey don't work too hard.
> 
> Hey Addict don't go loosing your shoes this weekend!
> 
> I'm off to see a mate I haven't seen since school, will be interesting, not sure who else will be there, might give davey a call.
> 
> Then dangerous afternoon drinking bbq on the sunday!
> 
> So you two twins not sleeping much still? Or has Katie slept during the day on the sofa




lol I haven't had much sleep today, not even of the sofa! and I wont get much tonight. virtually none on saturday...

i'll probably make up for it on monday


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe I have always wondered why Twin spends sooo much time on her sofa ..... now I know



ehem! that was on my ex's sofa. I dont have that kind of fun anymore


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> HAHA! we have been tempted to take some umm you know... but i think they might notice if we slip that in



Ha Twin you cant walk in ANY pub in town without smelling pot lol 

Everyone is a stoner


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ehem! that was on my ex's sofa. I dont have that kind of fun anymore



Oh okies Twin... Join the club then  and people wonder why we drink !


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey no Steff tonight ? Has anyone seen her this evening? I hope her little boy is ok , he was ill earlier


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha Twin you cant walk in ANY pub in town without smelling pot lol
> 
> Everyone is a stoner



i'm glad you said the word and not me, northe - get her! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh okies Twin... Join the club then : and people wonder why we drink !



lol this is sooo true  well at least we are well behaved in one way 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey no Steff tonight ? Has anyone seen her this evening? I hope her little boy is ok , he was ill earlier



aww! yeah hope he is ok, she is probably looking after him.  I havent seen her for a while.


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh okies Twin... Join the club then  and people wonder why we drink !



But I thought you were on the wagin at the mo AM?

Yay I can start thinking about home brew now were moving!!
Might do wine beer and cider!! There's some apple and pear trees in the garden


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> But I thought you were on the wagin at the mo AM?
> 
> Yay I can start thinking about home brew now were moving!!
> Might do wine beer and cider!! There's some apple and pear trees in the garden



I am on the wagon... I was just meaning usually  Ive been really good !

Does anyone like Rise Against? (the band)


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am on the wagon... I was just meaning usually  Ive been really good !
> 
> Does anyone like Rise Against? (the band)



Sorry Ann you got me there, don't know them


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am on the wagon... I was just meaning usually  Ive been really good !
> 
> Does anyone like Rise Against? (the band)



is that because all your vodka money went to northe?

sorry, never listened to them! is it metal?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry Ann you got me there, don't know them





katie said:


> is that because all your vodka money went to northe?
> 
> sorry, never listened to them! is it metal?



Heres an excellent song by them ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm_UxF-pRHk
Its not as heavy as some of the stuff I listen to Twin !


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> is that because all your vodka money went to northe?



Haha noooo ,very so often I just dont bother for a while  Im not constantly bad like you Twinny


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heres an excellent song by them ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm_UxF-pRHk
> Its not as heavy as some of the stuff I listen to Twin !



cool, I shall take a listen  Do you like Tool?



insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha noooo ,very so often I just dont bother for a while  Im not constantly bad like you Twinny



haha im not allways this bad  i had stopped for a few weeks... but then I made friends with this guy who seems to spend all his money on red wine and the ocassional shisha, what can i do?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> cool, I shall take a listen  Do you like Tool?
> haha im not allways this bad  i had stopped for a few weeks... but then I made friends with this guy who seems to spend all his money on red wine and the ocassional shisha, what can i do?!



Hahaha Tool .. yeah .. Sober is a good song lol 

Well with friends like that , you just HAVE to join in lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Tool .. yeah .. Sober is a good song lol
> 
> Well with friends like that , you just HAVE to join in lol



yep, when they are paying how can you decline??

I have a friend who is obsessed with Tool, ive only heard a few of their tracks but they sound pretty good. 

Who's your fav band?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep, when they are paying how can you decline??
> 
> I have a friend who is obsessed with Tool, ive only heard a few of their tracks but they sound pretty good.
> 
> Who's your fav band?



Ive got sooo many Favs ..... Alice in Chains .... Slipknot..... ACDC ..... Green Day .... Devin Townsend Band .... Enter Shikari .... the list is endless


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive got sooo many Favs ..... Alice in Chains .... Slipknot..... ACDC ..... Green Day .... Devin Townsend Band .... Enter Shikari .... the list is endless



ah My brother likes a lot of them, especially Enter Shikari.  I still always read it as 'enter shakira'


----------



## rossi_mac

Music can be debated forever, I don't think it's possible to have a fav as it's dependent on mood etc.

PS You ever heard of reindeer section?? Very good.

Anyway have a good night girls I need to be up and out not long after 6am so should try and sleepo.

Catch you later if not before weekend, both of you have a cracker...

Rossi


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Music can be debated forever, I don't think it's possible to have a fav as it's dependent on mood etc.
> 
> PS You ever heard of reindeer section?? Very good.
> 
> Anyway have a good night girls I need to be up and out not long after 6am so should try and sleepo.
> 
> Catch you later if not before weekend, both of you have a cracker...
> 
> Rossi



yeah, i love sooo many bands hehe.

you too rossi, goodnight! xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ah My brother likes a lot of them, especially Enter Shikari.  I still always read it as 'enter shakira'



Yeah actually when I listened to your bro's band they reminded me of a combination of Slipknot and Enter Shikari


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Music can be debated forever, I don't think it's possible to have a fav as it's dependent on mood etc.
> 
> PS You ever heard of reindeer section?? Very good.
> 
> Anyway have a good night girls I need to be up and out not long after 6am so should try and sleepo.
> 
> Catch you later if not before weekend, both of you have a cracker...
> 
> Rossi



Never heard of them Ross, Ill search them and let you know what I think 

have a safe journey home tomorrow !! Take care xxx A.M


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah actually when I listened to your bro's band they reminded me of a combination of Slipknot and Enter Shikari



wow, they will be happy to hear that hehe.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Never heard of them Ross, Ill search them and let you know what I think
> 
> have a safe journey home tomorrow !! Take care xxx A.M



oh yeah sorry rossi, never heard of them but i will look them up!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow, they will be happy to hear that hehe.



Hehehe they are really good though !!   Is your bro the drummer ? 

We need some new good Heavy bands , theres not much out there atm


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe they are really good though !!   Is your bro the drummer ?
> 
> We need some new good Heavy bands , theres not much out there atm



Yeah he is the drummer 

There arent many metal bands from the uk are there?!

I think kate bush should bring out a new album too


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah he is the drummer
> 
> There arent many metal bands from the uk are there?!
> 
> I think kate bush should bring out a new album too



Kate -Bloody-Bush !? Nooooooooo !!!!

No most of the Bands are American , hardly any brit bands apart from a few 

relics from years ago lol . 

What time you up for work Twin? , oooo have you taken your levels again 

yet to see if you're coming down ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Kate -Bloody-Bush !? Nooooooooo !!!!
> 
> No most of the Bands are American , hardly any brit bands apart from a few
> 
> relics from years ago lol .
> 
> What time you up for work Twin? , oooo have you taken your levels again
> 
> yet to see if you're coming down ?



haha i love kate bush 

I have to be up at 8.30, so not toooo bad.  

Ive neglected myself a bit and only just taken more insulin, I checked and I was still up at 17.6  hopefully coming down now!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha i love kate bush
> 
> I have to be up at 8.30, so not toooo bad.
> 
> Ive neglected myself a bit and only just taken more insulin, I checked and I was still up at 17.6  hopefully coming down now!!



oh thats not too early then , ive got to be up and out by 9am -ish , busy day again tomorrow .
Hmm naughty Twin... you need to start looking after yourself !!! I'll grass you 
to Northerner ! 
Im sure Im on my way uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp I can feel myself going higher  I'll have to test and correct I think eeeekkk 
Hows your little Toe now Twin?..... my big toe is sore , my shoes must have rubbed today ... nooooooo


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh thats not too early then , ive got to be up and out by 9am -ish , busy day again tomorrow .
> Hmm naughty Twin... you need to start looking after yourself !!! I'll grass you
> to Northerner !
> Im sure Im on my way uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp I can feel myself going higher  I'll have to test and correct I think eeeekkk
> Hows your little Toe now Twin?..... my big toe is sore , my shoes must have rubbed today ... nooooooo



Hehe, ive been looking after myself quite well recently, apart from the drunken nights ive had  time just kinda escaped me and I suddenly thought oops I should have corrected ages ago!

Yeah I felt really high  hope you arent! How is your throat and ear ache?

oops, be careful with those high heels lol. mine are all rubbed from the weekend, oops.  My toe is still numb but I think it's less numb than before so hopefully coming back to life!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hehe, ive been looking after myself quite well recently, apart from the drunken nights ive had . time just kinda escaped me and I suddenly thought oops I should have corrected ages ago!
> 
> Yeah I felt really high  hope you arent! How is your throat and ear ache?
> 
> oops, be careful with those high heels lol. mine are all rubbed from the weekend, oops.  My toe is still numb but I think it's less numb than before so hopefully coming back to life!



Hmmm ive just corrected 16.8 ffs  I felt like I was rising , Im quite 

sensitive to rises and falls , I seem to feel them  I think Im running

higher because of my cold and my bloody ear is killing me still ! thank god for

paracetamol... hehehe Ive been sneezing alllll day too , Grrr I hope it clears

up in a day or two , I havent got time to be ill , Im too busy lol 

Hmm my toe isnt numb just hurting , thats me footless now lol eeeek 

At least your toe is coming back to life anyway , thats a good sign lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm ive just corrected 16.8 ffs  I felt like I was rising , Im quite
> 
> sensitive to rises and falls , I seem to feel them  I think Im running
> 
> higher because of my cold and my bloody ear is killing me still ! thank god for
> 
> paracetamol... hehehe Ive been sneezing alllll day too , Grrr I hope it clears
> 
> up in a day or two , I havent got time to be ill , Im too busy lol
> 
> Hmm my toe isnt numb just hurting , thats me footless now lol eeeek
> 
> At least your toe is coming back to life anyway , thats a good sign lol




aww no  I hope you feel better very soon.

ehem! you will not be footless lol, your HbA1cs will be far too good for that!  Have you been to give blood so they can re-test you??

lol yeah it better be!! it doesnt feel so strange anymore so definitely think it's got some more feeling hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> aww no  I hope you feel better very soon.
> 
> ehem! you will not be footless lol, your HbA1cs will be far too good for that!  Have you been to give blood so they can re-test you??
> 
> lol yeah it better be!! it doesnt feel so strange anymore so definitely think it's got some more feeling hehe.



Ermmm I did call in to the Docs this morning on my way in to town , but I didnt make an appointment for a new A1c , I will make it tomorrow afternoon when I go to collect my other script though, Im interested to see if it will be any different .... Grrrrr and Ive had lots of Glucose Dumps recently , that wont look good !


----------



## insulinaddict09

Im going for a coffee and a shower Twin , catch you tomorrow .

Try and get some sleep !! take care xxx A.M  Night


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ermmm I did call in to the Docs this morning on my way in to town , but I didnt make an appointment for a new A1c , I will make it tomorrow afternoon when I go to collect my other script though, Im interested to see if it will be any different .... Grrrrr and Ive had lots of Glucose Dumps recently , that wont look good !





insulinaddict09 said:


> Im going for a coffee and a shower Twin , catch you tomorrow .
> 
> Try and get some sleep !! take care xxx A.M  Night



urgh! my mum's partner just started talking to me for ages and wouldnt shut up and i was trying to get away lol.

I'm sure it will be an aprovement, because you were always high before but you have had lots of in range numbers since then 

Goodnight hun, I'm going to get into bed right now so it's just a matter of actually falling asleep lol. speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Everyone  Bouncing down with rain here today  I hope everyone in Diabetes Land is well to day


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Kate -Bloody-Bush !? Nooooooooo !!!!



You can go off people, you know!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> You can go off people, you know!



Ooops  Morning Northerner  I hope you are well today ?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

*BG 7.4*. 'Kin 'Ell!! I know I shouldn't have had *four* scoops of Mint Choc chip ice cream last night... 

I was celebrating 6 weeks of being smoke free...

Oh well... 

Right, I'm going to dive in the shower and toodle off to the W word at 10am....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning all,
> 
> *BG 7.4*. 'Kin 'Ell!! I know I shouldn't have had *four* scoops of Mint Choc chip ice cream last night...
> 
> I was celebrating 6 weeks of being smoke free...
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> Right, I'm going to dive in the shower and toodle off to the W word at 10am....



Morning Tez ..... Ice cream eh ? oh well it was a celebration !! 6 weeks !? 

wow that is fantastic , well done  How was the "tea pot " the other day ? 

I was supposed to be out before 9am this morning but its toooo wet to go 

Shopping, result ! hehehe  Catch you later , have a good day . Take care x


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Tez ..... Ice cream eh ? oh well it was a celebration !! 6 weeks !?
> 
> wow that is fantastic , well done  How was the "tea pot " the other day ?
> 
> I was supposed to be out before 9am this morning but its toooo wet to go
> 
> Shopping, result ! hehehe  Catch you later , have a good day . Take care x



The tea pot was as camp as usual. Bless.

Just tried to put Feels like heaven on the jukebox and got Wuthering Heights.

Off to W. Laters all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> The tea pot was as camp as usual. Bless.
> 
> Just tried to put Feels like heaven on the jukebox and got Wuthering Heights.
> 
> Off to W. Laters all.



Aww bless him  one of my best friends is abit camp ... excellent to go shopping with women love him lol 
Eeeek Wuthering Heights !?  What a dissapoinment that must have been ! Have a good day !! see you later  xA.M


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i'm glad you said the word and not me, northe - get her!



Ahem Twin!!................ Ive just spotted this !! You snitch !


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Eugh, sorting out halls for uni is a total pain in the arse. How are you all?

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Eugh, sorting out halls for uni is a total pain in the arse. How are you all?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom  Did you have a good night out? No hangover I hope Lol


----------



## Steff

Good Afternoon all 

hope you all have a good Friday


----------



## katie

Good morning everyone! xx



brightontez said:


> The tea pot was as camp as usual. Bless.
> 
> Just tried to put Feels like heaven on the jukebox and got Wuthering Heights.
> 
> Off to W. Laters all.



awesome tune tez 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem Twin!!................ Ive just spotted this !! You snitch !



haha sorry! dont worry, think he missed it!



Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Eugh, sorting out halls for uni is a total pain in the arse. How are you all?
> 
> Tom



Morning tom (well, afternoon now) im good, how are you?



steff09 said:


> Good Afternoon all
> 
> hope you all have a good Friday



Hey steff, hope you are ok.

I cant skive off too much today because my mum is here grr 

have a good day everyone xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Everyone  All okies? 

Helloooo Twin  I've got tons of work to do today  Wooooo , its Saturday tomorrow though !! Yay .....Wine for you....... Rest for me ....(and shopping)


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tom  Did you have a good night out? No hangover I hope Lol



Yeah, was a good night out  No hangover despite mixing schnapps, bitter and lager!



katie said:


> Morning tom (well, afternoon now) im good, how are you?



I'm doing well thanks Katie 

xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ??

Had problems getting on to the site today ... kept booting me off and telling me addy not found ...  .. now I'm on ... Yahoo is telling me the same ... ..
My computer hates me .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ??
> 
> Had problems getting on to the site today ... kept booting me off and telling me addy not found ...  .. now I'm on ... Yahoo is telling me the same ... ..
> My computer hates me .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey Heidi,

You feeling any better? Yeah, I can end up getting alot of trouble with my computer at times. Getting onto this site can be rather frustrating at times.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Helloooo peeps Yay ... Ive finally got back on this bl**dy site !!!  It is taking agesssssss to get on lately  Everyone okies? *


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi,
> 
> You feeling any better? Yeah, I can end up getting alot of trouble with my computer at times. Getting onto this site can be rather frustrating at times.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ..

I'm much better thanks .. think I may avoid chicken for a while though ... lol

How you doing? .. Glad you enjoyed your night out ...  ...  Are you on the big count down to Uni ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Heidi , I'll be back in about 10mins .... work phone GRRRRR *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heidi , I'll be back in about 10mins .... work phone GRRRRR *



Ok Hun ...

Just going to have a wash and put the washer on ..... wont be too long hun...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Ok Hun ...
> 
> Just going to have a wash and put the washer on ..... wont be too long hun...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Grrr i'm back ... Work hmmm what a pain


----------



## Tasha43x

Hi, i'm back! 

So how are you all?

I have lots of catching up to do in this thread  lol


----------



## sasha1

Tasha43x said:


> Hi, i'm back!
> 
> So how are you all?
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do in this thread  lol



Hi Tasha ..

How you doing? ... Have you had a good holiday?..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

have a gd night all


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> have a gd night all



Hi Hun ...

How you doing?? ... Are you ok Hun??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tasha43x

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tasha ..
> 
> How you doing? ... Have you had a good holiday?..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes i'm ok i had a brilliant holiday  how have you been?


----------



## Tasha43x

steff09 said:


> have a gd night all



Night Steff 

Where's AM hope shes ok, she isn't replying on msn either


----------



## sasha1

Tasha43x said:


> Yes i'm ok i had a brilliant holiday  how have you been?



OOOO .... You lucky gal ... glad you had a top holiday ... 

Me and Nath are doing good ta ... he's so looking forward to going back to school though ...lol..... do you go back this next week?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ..
> 
> I'm much better thanks .. think I may avoid chicken for a while though ... lol
> 
> How you doing? .. Glad you enjoyed your night out ...  ...  Are you on the big count down to Uni ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes! Getting very excited now that I've sorted out my accomodation by draining a bank account to pay up the first installment of my rent. Ah chicken, I would never eat school chicken. Still not a great fan of chicken.



Tasha43x said:


> Hi, i'm back!
> 
> So how are you all?
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do in this thread  lol



Hi Tasha,

Good to see you're back! Hope you had a good time.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tasha .. 

Meant to say AM was about earlier .. I was chatting to her before .. and was ok .... She  has been having problems getting onto the forum though .. we all seem to have been having problems today ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tasha43x

sasha1 said:


> OOOO .... You lucky gal ... glad you had a top holiday ...
> 
> Me and Nath are doing good ta ... he's so looking forward to going back to school though ...lol..... do you go back this next week?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Gosh i really don't want to go back to school lol i love the holidays, unfortunately i go back next friday


----------



## Tasha43x

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tasha ..
> 
> Meant to say AM was about earlier .. I was chatting to her before .. and was ok .... She  has been having problems getting onto the forum though .. we all seem to have been having problems today ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh i haven't had any problems yet, fingers crossed i don't jinx myself


----------



## Freddie99

Tasha43x said:


> Gosh i really don't want to go back to school lol i love the holidays, unfortunately i go back next friday



Aw, poor you. I've just left school and finished all of that. I start up at uni next month. I don't miss the early September starts.


----------



## sasha1

Tasha43x said:


> Gosh i really don't want to go back to school lol i love the holidays, unfortunately i go back next friday



Hehehehe ... poor Nath has to go back on Wednesday .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yes! Getting very excited now that I've sorted out my accomodation by draining a bank account to pay up the first installment of my rent. Ah chicken, I would never eat school chicken. Still not a great fan of chicken.
> 
> 
> Glad you got your accommodation sorted out ... hehehe ... bank accounts thats what there, there for hun ... lol ....  .. Nath likes draining mine ...
> 
> No chicken not on my menu for a bit .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Glad you got your accommodation sorted out ... hehehe ... bank accounts thats what there, there for hun ... lol ....  .. Nath likes draining mine ...
> 
> No chicken not on my menu for a bit .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahaha, yeah, dads keep photos of their children where their money was! I forsee a pattern for the next few years here unfortunately.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, yeah, dads keep photos of their children where their money was! I forsee a pattern for the next few years here unfortunately.



PMSL .... My dad is 70 and would probably say the same ... lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Where's AM hope shes ok, she isn't replying on msn either



*Hi Tasha  Sorry Ive been busy on the phone for work honey , only just got your message on MSN. Did you have a good time ? *


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> PMSL .... My dad is 70 and would probably say the same ... lol



Hahahaha! I'm pretty certain that my dad would say exactly the same thing! Ah kids...god help me with any that I might have.


----------



## sasha1

Hi AM hun ...

Hows you doing ??? ... Did you get work sorted 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi AM hun ...
> 
> Hows you doing ??? ... Did you get work sorted
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Yes all sorted now I hope , this is the second bloody time Ive had a Work call on my private landline and Im not bloody impressed  Its Ex-Directory for a reason FFS !!! Grrr, as for that Boss of mine , he's just got some verbal abuse too  
You and Nath okies honey? *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes all sorted now I hope , this is the second bloody time Ive had a Work call on my private landline and Im not bloody impressed  Its Ex-Directory for a reason FFS !!! Grrr, as for that Boss of mine , he's just got some verbal abuse too
> You and Nath okies honey? *




OMG ... don't blame you hun ... god its late friday night apart form the fact it was your landline .... ggrrrr ....

Me and Nath good ta ... one of my cats is going mental in a large brown paper bag ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG ... don't blame you hun ... god its late friday night apart form the fact it was your landline .... ggrrrr ....
> 
> Me and Nath good ta ... one of my cats is going mental in a large brown paper bag ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Exactly !! anyway my darling brother has just got 10 minutes of me ranting at him for giving my private number to some bloody Client ffs  
Im totally pi**ed off  as I will have to change my number now 
Apart from that Im great thanks , hehe. What happened to Tasha? 

p.s ...... Steff whats the matter ?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes all sorted now I hope , this is the second bloody time Ive had a Work call on my private landline and Im not bloody impressed  Its Ex-Directory for a reason FFS !!! Grrr, as for that Boss of mine , he's just got some verbal abuse too
> You and Nath okies honey? *



I wouldn't have been best pleased either! That's why I barely ever give out my mobile number. I guess some verbal abuse was justified lol.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Exactly !! anyway my darling brother has just got 10 minutes of me ranting at him for giving my private number to some bloody Client ffs
> Im totally pi**ed off  as I will have to change my number now
> Apart from that Im great thanks , hehe. What happened to Tasha?
> 
> p.s ...... Steff whats the matter ?



Not suprised you P***ed off hun ... 

Tasha was about before .. not sure where she went .. has she gone onto MSN?

Glad you ok 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I wouldn't have been best pleased either! That's why I barely ever give out my mobile number. I guess some verbal abuse was justified lol.



*Grrr I think he was slightly shocked when I phoned him shouting and swearing though  *


sasha1 said:


> Not suprised you P***ed off hun ...
> 
> Tasha was about before .. not sure where she went .. has she gone onto MSN?
> 
> Glad you ok
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'll check MSN for her in a while then , was she ok ? 
Does anyone know whats wrong with Steff? ....... defo not herself for some reason


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Grrr I think he was slightly shocked when I phoned him shouting and swearing though  *



But there is that fine line between what is and isn't acceptable I'd say. He crossed it.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Grrr I think he was slightly shocked when I phoned him shouting and swearing though*
> 
> 
> I'll check MSN for her in a while then , was she ok ?
> Does anyone know whats wrong with Steff? ....... defo not herself for some reason



Yeah Tasha was good .. she was asking about you earlier on ... a good couple of pages back .... She'd had a brill holiday ... lucky gal ...

Not sure where steff is hun ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> But there is that fine line between what is and isn't acceptable I'd say. He crossed it.



*Yes well Brother or not that was out of line  Im still fuming about it , hehehehe . Anyway....... you ok today Tom? levels ok after lastnight? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Yeah Tasha was good .. she was asking about you earlier on ... a good couple of pages back .... She'd had a brill holiday ... lucky gal ...
> 
> Not sure where steff is hun ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Ive checked MSN and she's not there atm , I'll have a look later or IM her tomorrow  I'm glad she had a good time anyway , she had a rough few weeks just before she went away. *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive checked MSN and she's not there atm , I'll have a look later or IM her tomorrow  I'm glad she had a good time anyway , she had a rough few weeks just before she went away. *



Ok Hun ... I think she justed wanted to chat to you and to know you ok ...

Just spotted Steff ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Ok Hun ... I think she justed wanted to chat to you and to know you ok ...
> 
> Just spotted Steff .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*I'll catch up with Tasha later probably  shes ok and had a good time thats the most important thing . Nath all sorted for year ... 10 is it ? *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I'll catch up with Tasha later probably  shes ok and had a good time thats the most important thing . Nath all sorted for year ... 10 is it ? *



I think so ... I must admit he not said too much an=bout going back to school .. other than he needs another week off.... lol .... Got his new shoes the other day ... so just trainers to get .. footie boots will do a little while yet ....Just a bit nervous about him going back tbh ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I think so ... I must admit he not said too much an=bout going back to school .. other than he needs another week off.... lol .... Got his new shoes the other day ... so just trainers to get .. footie boots will do a little while yet ....Just a bit nervous about him going back tbh ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*I bet you are .. try not to worry too much , he'll be ok once hes back into a routine of Insulin and school activities again . You are only on the end of a phone if he needs you honey  Does he take a mobile to school with him? *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I bet you are .. try not to worry too much , he'll be ok once hes back into a routine of Insulin and school activities again . You are only on the end of a phone if he needs you honey  Does he take a mobile to school with him? *



Oh yes he got his moby ... although they wanted him to hand it in till lunch time ... like all the other kids ... told them exactly that aint gonna happen ... he needs that phone on him at all times .... end of ... for emergencies ... I dont phone him during the day .. Yeah he'll be ok hun ... I know that its just the setteling in period again ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Everyone  All okies?
> 
> Helloooo Twin  I've got tons of work to do today  Wooooo , its Saturday tomorrow though !! Yay .....Wine for you....... Rest for me ....(and shopping)



cant wait 

i feelsad tonight though, just want to sleep so that it become tomorrow quicker lol.  if u dont see me later i went to bed early for once!



Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, was a good night out  No hangover despite mixing schnapps, bitter and lager!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing well thanks Katie
> 
> xx



glad you are fine and not hungover


----------



## katie

omg... i cant spell. yes ive had some drinkage


----------



## katie

oops sorry, i came and killed the conversation! im going to bed, night  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oops sorry, i came and killed the conversation! im going to bed, night  x



Hehehehe no you havent Twin !! I think everyone had gone anyway lol , Im about but answering Emails atm


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes well Brother or not that was out of line  Im still fuming about it , hehehehe . Anyway....... you ok today Tom? levels ok after lastnight? *


Levels were ok bar one hypo. But after tea my bloods have been rising. Last one was 14 ish so I corrected that. The amount of bleeding corrections makes me want a pump.


----------



## katie

sorry twin, hope i didnt sound stressy!  i really am going to bed  I feel a bit funny and i want it to be saturday so the sooner i go the better hehe. goodnight guys, have a really good weekend if i dont see you, but i'll probably be on tomorrow xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sorry twin, hope i didnt sound stressy!  i really am going to bed  I feel a bit funny and i want it to be saturday so the sooner i go the better hehe. goodnight guys, have a really good weekend if i dont see you, but i'll probably be on tomorrow xxx



*Hehehehe its ok Twin you didnt  Have a good time with your friend tomorrow ..... dont get toooo drunk Lol  *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Everyone I hope you all have a good day !!

Enjoy yourself today Twin 

Hello Heidi when you come on .... Im out for most of the day today , but i'll catch you later on . I hope you and Nath are both ok *


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.3. That's more like it. 

Just gave the neighbours some *Blame It On The Boogie* to liven things up as it's just gone 9am.

Just gonna dive in the shower then it's off to the W word again.


----------



## DiabeticDave

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.3. That's more like it.
> 
> Just gave the neighbours some *Blame It On The Boogie* to liven things up as it's just gone 9am.
> 
> Just gonna dive in the shower then it's off to the *W word *again.



Beat you.........I was here at 0645Hrs...


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Bloody night hypos. I woke up at three am with a cracking 2.9 mmol/L and shaking like an epileptic in a club. Typically for a night hypo I over did the treatmeant and three hours later woke up with a blood sugar of 19.8 mmol/L. Corrected that and went back to sleep for a few hours until about half an hour ago. What a crappy night. Rant over.

Hope you're all doing better than me.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Bloody night hypos. I woke up at three am with a cracking 2.9 mmol/L and shaking like an epileptic in a club. Typically for a night hypo I over did the treatmeant and three hours later woke up with a blood sugar of 19.8 mmol/L. Corrected that and went back to sleep for a few hours until about half an hour ago. What a crappy night. Rant over.
> 
> Hope you're all doing better than me.
> 
> Tom



Morning Tom ....

Hope you feeling a little better .... Night Hypo's are horrid ... Nath is much worse at night than during the day ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Everyone I hope you all have a good day !!
> 
> Enjoy yourself today Twin
> 
> Hello Heidi when you come on .... Im out for most of the day today , but i'll catch you later on . I hope you and Nath are both ok *




Hi Hun ...

Hope you ok ..... Me and Nath are doing good ... Nath still not speaking to me ... lol .... Catch up later on ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing so far today ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Heidi, all good here gonna watch the F1 this weekend and slob around!!

Glad yous okay, damn is that boy not behaving! Still is he worried about school is it O levels this year! Must be a bit daunting??

Morning to the rest of the happy family.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Heidi, all good here gonna watch the F1 this weekend and slob around!!
> 
> Glad yous okay, damn is that boy not behaving! Still is he worried about school is it O levels this year! Must be a bit daunting??
> 
> Morning to the rest of the happy family.



Hi Ross .... 

Whos fav to win this weekend?? ... fancy Hamilton to win ... Hey thats what the weekends for hun ... a good laze around... 

Nath has seen his ar*e over not being allowed into town at dinner times when at school ... long story hun .... I've ruined his life and its my fault he diabetic... Hey ho .... He just in one cause he can't have his own way ... tough .... 

He got 2 years of school left .. so when he goes back he will be starting his option subjects for GCSE's ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ....
> 
> Whos fav to win this weekend?? ... fancy Hamilton to win ... Hey thats what the weekends for hun ... a good laze around...
> 
> Nath has seen his ar*e over not being allowed into town at dinner times when at school ... long story hun .... I've ruined his life and its my fault he diabetic... Hey ho .... He just in one cause he can't have his own way ... tough ....
> 
> He got 2 years of school left .. so when he goes back he will be starting his option subjects for GCSE's ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm a Button fan, but can see him throwing everything away!

Hmmmm what to say! Teenagers! Oh and you're too good.

Woops sorry, I have no idea about these year numbers, always confuses me! Doesn't take much!! I was in Remove year for that then it was 5th year for GCSE's. I think?

Hope you have a relaxing weekend too.

You got that hearing soon? Good luck with it all H.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> I'm a Button fan, but can see him throwing everything away!
> 
> Hmmmm what to say! Teenagers! Oh and you're too good.
> 
> Woops sorry, I have no idea about these year numbers, always confuses me! Doesn't take much!! I was in Remove year for that then it was 5th year for GCSE's. I think?
> 
> Hope you have a relaxing weekend too.
> 
> You got that hearing soon? Good luck with it all H.




MMMM ... it would be nice to see Button win ... Having said that he needs to keep his drivers points lead ... fingers crossed ... Massa meant to be coming back in October ... Cant see that mi sel hun ... But someone was looking down on him that day ... 

Hey the year numbers confuse me as well hun ... why they couldnt just stick to year 1 - 5 is beyond me .... worked perfectly well before ..  Think Nath seems to forget I was once a teenager .... so I know every trick in the book ...  ... so one step ahead of him ... lol

Yeah hearing a week on monday .... Already ... I cant write or submit anymore information the last letter I sent was 20 pages ... On top of at least the other 40 ... so on that score I cannot do anymore ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Morning Tom ....
> 
> Hope you feeling a little better .... Night Hypo's are horrid ... Nath is much worse at night than during the day ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, I'm generally much worse in the night too. I lose all self control regarding what I treat the hypo with. Last night saw me eating about four slices of fruit loaf smothered with chocolate spread. Then again the shakes were bloody scary seeing as I haven't had the shakes when I'm hypo before.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Then again the shakes were bloody scary seeing as I haven't had the shakes when I'm hypo before.



*Dont you usually get the hypo shakes if you're low Tom? Grr  hypo hands I call it , Im sometimes shaking so much I cant hold my lucozade and have to have tabs lol *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Dont you usually get the hypo shakes if you're low Tom? Grr  hypo hands I call it , Im sometimes shaking so much I cant hold my lucozade and have to have tabs lol *



If I have had them before it's never been as bad as it was last night. It woke me up, normally I sleep through any hypos in the night.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> If I have had them before it's never been as bad as it was last night. It woke me up, normally I sleep through any hypos in the night.



*Ah right , I thought you'd never had the shakes at all before  Ive woken myself up in the night shaking  when ive been below 2 , usually I sleep through them though and wake up in the 20's *


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps ...

Hows it all going .... I can hardly see the monitor for the bloomin sunshine beaming through the window .... 

Hey its Creamfields ..... WHOA ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon peeps ...
> 
> Hows it all going .... I can hardly see the monitor for the bloomin sunshine beaming through the window ....
> 
> Hey its Creamfields ..... WHOA .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Creamfields ... yeah I know !! Town is packed to breaking point .. Extra busses etc and all the students turning up to go there  Plus its the street festival tomorrow so very busyyyyyy


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Creamfields ... yeah I know !! Town is packed to breaking point .. Extra busses etc and all the students turning up to go there  Plus its the street festival tomorrow so very busyyyyyy



Hi Hun ...

How you doing?

OOOOOOO ... I SOOOOOOO Wish I was there ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> OOOOOOO ... I SOOOOOOO Wish I was there .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hehehe yes I know what you mean ... I was slightly tempted  Afew friends are going . 
Yeah Im fine , Ive not been back long .. I was in town first thing  
Its sooo busy though . I couldnt wait to get back home lol .. and Ive got a bloody blister from my Converse , bas**** things Grrrr.
You and Nath okies? you still not talking lol ? *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe yes I know what you mean ... I was slightly tempted  Afew friends are going .
> Yeah Im fine , Ive not been back long .. I was in town first thing
> Its sooo busy though . I couldnt wait to get back home lol .. and Ive got a bloody blister from my Converse , bas**** things Grrrr.
> You and Nath okies? you still not talking lol ? *



OOOO ... The lucky peeps ....  ... I can imagine how busy it was down your way .... hehehehe ... I cant handle shopping when theres loads of crowds .... 
Glad you ok though hun ... apart form the blister ... 

Nath had started talking to me ... lol.... Now he's just gone off on one again ... Think he is just that way out with himself ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOO ... The lucky peeps ....  ... I can imagine how busy it was down your way .... hehehehe ... I cant handle shopping when theres loads of crowds ....
> Glad you ok though hun ... apart form the blister ...
> 
> Nath had started talking to me ... lol.... Now he's just gone off on one again ... Think he is just that way out with himself ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah town is heaving ,  its a bl**dy nightmare at the best of times but a million times worse today because of Creamfields  
Plus they are setting up stages and stuff outside the Liverpool Store (LFC) for tomorrows festival Grrr . I only went and bumped into my Ex FFS


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ah right , I thought you'd never had the shakes at all before  Ive woken myself up in the night shaking  when ive been below 2 , usually I sleep through them though and wake up in the 20's *



Yeah, I normally wake up in the teens if I've had a hypo in the night. Or, like today I wake up near the twenties. I'll only wake up normally if it's below three.

Hey Heidi,

How are things?

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I normally wake up in the teens if I've had a hypo in the night. Or, like today I wake up near the twenties. I'll only wake up normally if it's below three.
> 
> Hey Heidi,
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Tom



I think Ive had a few night hypo's the last few weeks , quite a few times Ive been 20+ when Ive woken up 
I think Heidi is sulking somewhere because Creamfields in on and shes not there Lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah town is heaving ,  its a bl**dy nightmare at the best of times but a million times worse today because of Creamfields
> Plus they are setting up stages and stuff outside the Liverpool Store (LFC) for tomorrows festival Grrr . I only went and bumped into my Ex FFS




Is it a large festival 2morra ... Are you listening to reading and leeds ... 

OOOOO .... EX's .... Dont get me started on them today .... FFS .... Had a bizarre txt off one the other day ... I'm not best impressed ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I normally wake up in the teens if I've had a hypo in the night. Or, like today I wake up near the twenties. I'll only wake up normally if it's below three.
> 
> Hey Heidi,
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ... 

Yeah things sort of ok up here at the mo .... Wish I was in a large tent at Creamfields though ... 

How you doing ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think Ive had a few night hypo's the last few weeks , quite a few times Ive been 20+ when Ive woken up
> I think Heidi is sulking somewhere because Creamfields in on and shes not there Lol



Hehehehehe ... I'm here hun .. lol ... Just posting the latest drama on Naths thread ... Creamfields ...... OMG .... right now I wish I was sooooo there ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Is it a large festival 2morra ... Are you listening to reading and leeds ...
> 
> OOOOO .... EX's .... Dont get me started on them today .... FFS .... Had a bizarre txt off one the other day ... I'm not best impressed ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Yes it basically takes over the whole of town ... anyone who isnt at Creamfields will be there .. plus people from out of town lol.
Ive got some Disturbed playing atm .. then just working through a playlist .Yeah I bumped straight into the **** !!  anyway I couldnt avoid him so ended up going for coffee with him , cheeky **** asked me out tonight !! Yeah like f*** . *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe ... I'm here hun .. lol ... Just posting the latest drama on Naths thread ... Creamfields ...... OMG .... right now I wish I was sooooo there ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*I bet you do !! you love all your dance music lol  , Im not keen on the music at Creamfields, but the atmophere at a festival is brilliant Tickets were like gold dust tho lol  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes it basically takes over the whole of town ... anyone who isnt at Creamfields will be there .. plus people from out of town lol.
> Ive got some Disturbed playing atm .. then just working through a playlist .Yeah I bumped straight into the **** !!  anyway I couldnt avoid him so ended up going for coffee with him , cheeky **** asked me out tonight !! Yeah like f*** . *




Hehehehe ... Nath got Disturbed blasting out .... Bit of a sound clash going on I've got Creamfields on full blast too .... hehehehe 

WTF ..... Cheeky sod .... should have said yes and stood him up ....what a B**** I'm being today ... soz hun .... Well mine txt'd ... Did I fancy being his misstress ... WTF planet is he on 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... Nath got Disturbed blasting out .... Bit of a sound clash going on I've got Creamfields on full blast too .... hehehehe
> 
> WTF ..... Cheeky sod .... should have said yes and stood him up ....what a B**** I'm being today ... soz hun .... Well mine txt'd ... Did I fancy being his misstress ... WTF planet is he on
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well I couldnt help myself I laughed in his fu***** face !! I really did think he was joking  cheeky fu****!! Like f*** ! Nooo chance , coffee was bad enough .... my god wtf did  I see in an arrogant to**** like that !? Ive had a bloody lucky escape there Lol  
I hope you told him to get f***** !


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, ladies, you're having interesting days! I've just had a snooze on the sofa!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon all, ladies, you're having interesting days! I've just had a snooze on the sofa!



Hi Ross , you ok today?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I couldnt help myself I laughed in his fu***** face !! I really did think he was joking  cheeky fu****!! Like f*** ! Nooo chance , coffee was bad enough .... my god wtf did  I see in an arrogant to**** like that !? Ive had a bloody lucky escape there Lol
> I hope you told him to get f***** !




Hehehehhehehe ..... I soooo wish I was there hun ....  .... 

Aye he got told too ... He made it worse by trying to explain what he meant ... Which in all honesty made the original offer sound better ... I span round and said since when did I have a red light above the door ... havent heard from him since .... thank god ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross ....

Hows you doing ... did you have a good snooze ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross ...

How you doing ... did you have a good snooze ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

How the hell has that posted twice ..... OMG ... this computer is doing my head in .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Ross , you ok today?



Yeah I'm good thanks Ann Marie, hope you are too, make sure you look after your feet now!! Drinking lots of tea, and sleepy still? Not sure if I can be arsed to go out tonight but it should be worth it, mate I haven't seen since '93!! Makes me feel old!

You working today? I hope that evil boss isn't working you too hard.

PS Why did you go for coffee??? Was he paying?

PPS Heidi watched the Tudors last night Henry VIII had a few official mistresses!!?


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> How you doing ... did you have a good snooze ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Maybe the computer knows I fancy another snooze!

But yeah this forum site has some deep set gremlins I feel!

Twas good, now I know why Katie does it all the time!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehhehehe ..... I soooo wish I was there hun ....  ....
> 
> Aye he got told too ... He made it worse by trying to explain what he meant ... Which in all honesty made the original offer sound better ... I span round and said since when did I have a red light above the door ... havent heard from him since .... thank god ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Men can be such wa***** Lol  
It was very funny Heidi you would have pi**** yourself at the look on his face


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I'm good thanks Ann Marie, hope you are too, make sure you look after your feet now!! Drinking lots of tea, and sleepy still? Not sure if I can be arsed to go out tonight but it should be worth it, mate I haven't seen since '93!! Makes me feel old!
> 
> You working today? I hope that evil boss isn't working you too hard.
> 
> PS Why did you go for coffee??? Was he paying?



I only went for coffee to be polite tbh , I wasnt going to but it did seem childish not to . Ha Noooo I made bloody sure I paid for mine lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Right peeps Im off now till later.... work to do for an hour then Im done Woooooo !!!  Catch you later Heidi xxx *


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Maybe the computer knows I fancy another snooze!
> 
> But yeah this forum site has some deep set gremlins I feel!
> 
> Twas good, now I know why Katie does it all the time!




Hehehe ... this computer going out the window if it does'nt sort its head out ... lol 

Hey ... power naps are the in thing .... good for the equilibrium .... 

Henry the 8th ........ eeeewwwwww ..... he had something horrible did'nt he ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Right peeps Im off now till later.... work to do for an hour then Im done Woooooo !!!  Catch you later Heidi xxx *




Ok Hun .... catch up soon ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Right peeps Im off now till later.... work to do for an hour then Im done Woooooo !!!  Catch you later Heidi xxx *



So he is working you!! It's the weekend! ANyway I hope the hour flies by, and have a good nite. See ya.



sasha1 said:


> Hehehe ... this computer going out the window if it does'nt sort its head out ... lol
> 
> Hey ... power naps are the in thing .... good for the equilibrium ....
> 
> Henry the 8th ........ eeeewwwwww ..... he had something horrible did'nt he ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



No idea what he had! It hasn't gone into that much detail thankfully!

Power naps are good, used to do them a lot more! But I must stop dribbling on cushons!


----------



## sasha1

No idea what he had! It hasn't gone into that much detail thankfully!

Power naps are good, used to do them a lot more! But I must stop dribbling on cushons![/quote]


Hehehehehehe ... you'll have to but yourself a bib ... lol 

Hows your cats doing ... have you thought anymore about getting chickens?

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehehe ... you'll have to buy yourself a bib ... lol
> 
> Hows your cats doing ... have you thought anymore about getting chickens?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Cats themselves thanks eat sleep sleep eat make noise in middle of night!!

Shhhhhh! don't say that too loudly wifey might hear you!

I'm still up for them but I've got a long fight ahead of me, so I'm putting it on hold until we've got the house in order, as it needs a bit of work to say the least!!  

You up to much this bank holiday??


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Cats themselves thanks eat sleep sleep eat make noise in middle of night!!
> 
> Shhhhhh! don't say that too loudly wifey might hear you!
> 
> I'm still up for them but I've got a long fight ahead of me, so I'm putting it on hold until we've got the house in order, as it needs a bit of work to say the least!!
> 
> You up to much this bank holiday??



My 2 cats are the same hun .... lol ... going nuts over a paper bag at the mo ...

Not much over the bank holiday ... Getting nath ready for going back to school .....  ... have you and the good lady got anything planned?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hope everyone having a good Saturday 

catch you 2moz


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hope everyone having a good Saturday
> 
> catch you 2moz



Hi Hun ....

How you doing ... Have up been up to much over the past couple of days .. keep missing you on the forum .... Hope you ok ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

HEEEELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......

Is there anybody out there????

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> HEEEELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......
> 
> Is there anybody out there????
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




WWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA ... 

Hi Hun ....

How you doing ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> WWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA ...
> 
> Hi Hun ....
> 
> How you doing ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hellooo , you and Nath okies ? I'm so tired now  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hellooo , you and Nath okies ? I'm so tired now  *



Awwww .... Hun ... are you not sleeping any better ?? ...

Yeah I'm good and Nath happy ..... ... Karma has been in da house ....yyyeeesssss ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awwww .... Hun ... are you not sleeping any better ?? ...
> 
> Yeah I'm good and Nath happy ..... ... Karma has been in da house ....yyyeeesssss ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes I'm sleeping about 4 hours a night atm which is good for me  Ive just had a busy day since 7am and I'm still going over a few things in my head as well so cant switch off and relax  I'm glad you and Nath have called a truce hehehehe . What did you cook today ? Its Prawn salad for me I think Mmm.


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> My 2 cats are the same hun .... lol ... going nuts over a paper bag at the mo ...
> 
> Not much over the bank holiday ... Getting nath ready for going back to school .....  ... have you and the good lady got anything planned?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Not a lot, tidy the hoose and down pub ce soir, bbq the morrow, sleep monday!

Hmm fancy a power nap again!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I'm sleeping about 4 hours a night atm which is good for me  Ive just had a busy day since 7am and I'm still going over a few things in my head as well so cant switch off and relax  I'm glad you and Nath have called a truce hehehehe . What did you cook today ? Its Prawn salad for me I think Mmm.



Hey Addict sounds good you getting 4 hours. You must eat loads of prawns you seem to have them every other meal You'll end up looking like one!!

Hope you girls are okay I'm off out in a bit if I can get into gear!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I'm sleeping about 4 hours a night atm which is good for me  Ive just had a busy day since 7am and I'm still going over a few things in my head as well so cant switch off and relax  I'm glad you and Nath have called a truce hehehehe . What did you cook today ? Its Prawn salad for me I think Mmm.



I know the feeling hun ... my head wont switch off either ... its like a chuffin spin dryer ... round and round it goes ... lol

I made Nath ... sweet stickey chilli chicken .....  Chicken off my menu at the mo .... Could just eat some prawns though .... mmmm

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Addict sounds good you getting 4 hours. You must eat loads of prawns you seem to have them every other meal You'll end up looking like one!!
> 
> Hope you girls are okay I'm off out in a bit if I can get into gear!



Hehehe I know I do love Prawns Mmmm  
Have a good time when you go out tonight ! dont get too hammered lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I know the feeling hun ... my head wont switch off either ... its like a chuffin spin dryer ... round and round it goes ... lol
> 
> I made Nath ... sweet stickey chilli chicken .....  Chicken off my menu at the mo .... Could just eat some prawns though .... mmmm
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I know its a bl**dy pain .. I would love to be able to just switch off , I tend to analyse the hell out of things though 
Hmm I only really like plain chicken . No sauces and stuff , it always looks nice but I dont wont eat it hehehe unless it plain .
What did you have ? I hope you're eating !!?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe I know I do love Prawns Mmmm
> Have a good time when you go out tonight ! dont get too hammered lol



Cheers I have no intention of! Honest, a mate's invited us out to wetting his new son's head through facebook, haven't seen him for ages so it'll be good to see some other old faces!!

Aren't you going out tonight??

Anyway have fun one and all, I'm dust.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Not a lot, tidy the hoose and down pub ce soir, bbq the morrow, sleep monday!
> 
> Hmm fancy a power nap again!





Hehehehehe ... have a good night hun ... enjoy the beer or three ... then have your power nap ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers I have no intention of! Honest, a mate's invited us out to wetting his new son's head through facebook, haven't seen him for ages so it'll be good to see some other old faces!!
> 
> Aren't you going out tonight??
> 
> Anyway have fun one and all, I'm dust.



Its Biblical weather out there !! am I hell going out there 
I cant be bothered going out , Town is manic and Im not in the mood tonight .


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its Biblical weather out there !! am I hell going out there
> I cant be bothered going out , Town is manic and Im not in the mood tonight .




IIIIIIIIII WAANNNNNNTTTTTT TOOOOO BE  AT CREAMFIELDS ......... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> IIIIIIIIII WAANNNNNNTTTTTT TOOOOO BE  AT CREAMFIELDS .........
> 
> Heidi
> xx



BUT ITS PI***NG DOWN IN LIVERPOOL !!!! START SWIMMING THEN LOL :eek I WONDER HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE THERE?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> BUT ITS PI***NG DOWN IN LIVERPOOL !!!! START SWIMMING THEN LOL :eek I WONDER HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE THERE?




 I dont care about that hun ... I'll be in the tent ... lol .... oooo .... Its massive thousands hun .... I went years ago ... it was sooo amazing ... If you ever get the chance to go ....get there .....awesome ..... but be careful of the banking by the tent its on a slope ... lol .... about 4 of us came out of the tent ... and ended up at the bottom .. looking up at the sky ....WTF....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I dont care about that hun ... I'll be in the tent ... lol .... oooo .... Its massive thousands hun .... I went years ago ... it was sooo amazing ... If you ever get the chance to go ....get there .....awesome ..... but be careful of the banking by the tent its on a slope ... lol .... about 4 of us came out of the tent ... and ended up at the bottom .. looking up at the sky ....WTF....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm yes defo thousands are there .. If I went outside I could probably hear it from my house and Im about 15/20 miles away from Creamfields I think  As you know its LOUUUUUDDDDDDDD Eeeekkkk


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm yes defo thousands are there .. If I went outside I could probably hear it from my house and Im about 15/20 miles away from Creamfields I think  As you know its LOUUUUUDDDDDDDD Eeeekkkk




Hhehehehehehe .... soooooo LLLLLOOOOOUUUUUDDDDDD .... your ears ring for days ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hhehehehehehe .... soooooo LLLLLOOOOOUUUUUDDDDDD .... your ears ring for days ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahahahaha Im sure they do lol  Id prefer some metal tho lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahahaha Im sure they do lol  Id prefer some metal tho lol



Hhehehehehe ... you  need to go to the download festival .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hhehehehehe ... you  need to go to the download festival ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah true , I'd love to go lol  Its been a while since Ive moshed lol  hehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah true , I'd love to go lol  Its been a while since Ive moshed lol  hehehe



You'll have to treat yourself hun .. and get there next year .. I believe its really expensive though for the whole weekend .. a lad I know took his wife for the friday this year as a suprise for her ....  ... They both look a scary couple ... but are lovely ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> You'll have to treat yourself hun .. and get there next year .. I believe its really expensive though for the whole weekend .. a lad I know took his wife for the friday this year as a suprise for her ....  ... They both look a scary couple ... but are lovely ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Pmsl@scary couple lol You see Im deceiveing* because I dont look like Im into Metal and Rock lol Yes it would be good to go , and well worth the money too 

*spelling?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Pmsl@scary couple lol You see Im deceiveing* because I dont look like Im into Metal and Rock lol Yes it would be good to go , and well worth the money too
> 
> *spelling?



Hahahaha ... That sounds awful of me .. cause I dont judge a book by the cover ... lol ...you should see some of the ex's I had .... But they are a really lovely couple and are totally devoted to their little girl ... she is disabled ..  Its just appearences can be deceptive  .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha ... That sounds awful of me .. cause I dont judge a book by the cover ... lol ...you should see some of the ex's I had .... But they are a really lovely couple and are totally devoted to their little girl ... she is disabled ..  Its just appearences can be deceptive  ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I never judge people , but its easy to have an image of a type of person to go with the music they listen to lol..... I like guy music  But Im femminine Lol ......  One of my other bro's mates is a biker dude and looks like a serial killer lol , but hes the nicest guy youd ever meet , I used to be scared of him tbh


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I never judge people , but its easy to have an image of a type of person to go with the music they listen to lol..... I like guy music  But Im femminine Lol ......  One of my other bro's mates is a biker dude and looks like a serial killer lol , but hes the nicest guy youd ever meet , I used to be scared of him tbh



Hey hun ... Nah dont judge peeps misel .... I lived through the early rave scene and mid rave scene ... by there were some scary peeps in there ... Hehehe ...no what you mean though ... there are some peeps who look like serial killers about .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey hun ... Nah dont judge peeps misel .... I lived through the early rave scene and mid rave scene ... by there were some scary peeps in there ... Hehehe ...no what you mean though ... there are some peeps who look like serial killers about ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



pmsl yes very true honey  I love your Signature Heidi ...... thats how I feel today


----------



## sasha1

Hey hun ...

Thats what I meant to say to you the other day .. Over the past year or so me and a couple of my mates have been doing a couple of shoes boxes every couple of months to send out to afghanistan to our troops out there .. one for a male and one for a female .. with things they cant get or dont have ... gutted my mate took them down to the TA collection point the other day .. and they can no longer accept them ... As the boxes are holding other mail up for them .. I understand that .. but still gutted ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> How are things?



*Hi Tom  you ok babe? is it Ark building weather there? *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> pmsl yes very true honey  I love your Signature Heidi ...... thats how I feel today



Hehehehe ... I feel like that on a regular basis ... lol ...

(((((HUGS))))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Tom  you ok babe? is it Ark building weather there? *



Nah, no Ark needed yet. Just a bit colder than normal today, cold enough to make me put a jumper on in fact!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hey hun ...
> 
> Thats what I meant to say to you the other day .. Over the past year or so me and a couple of my mates have been doing a couple of shoes boxes every couple of months to send out to afghanistan to our troops out there .. one for a male and one for a female .. with things they cant get or dont have ... gutted my mate took them down to the TA collection point the other day .. and they can no longer accept them ... As the boxes are holding other mail up for them .. I understand that .. but still gutted ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*WTF!!?? Thats sh*t then , I bet alot of people looked forward to getting those  Will they start doing them again or is that it now? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, no Ark needed yet. Just a bit colder than normal today, cold enough to make me put a jumper on in fact!



Bl**dy biblical weather here today .... firstly rain , then sun and now its bouncing down again , and has been for hourrrrssss   Hehehe Ive been thinking about clicking the central heating on for a while lol. Eeek Im on Spider alert as well , theres one in my lounge I cant catch and kill.... and its huge eeeekkk , and then I saw one in my bedroom lastnight its somewhere under my bed now so I slept in the spare room ... hehehe Im such a wimp


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *WTF!!?? Thats sh*t then , I bet alot of people looked forward to getting those  Will they start doing them again or is that it now? *



Totally WTF .... I'm sure the force out there did look froward to getting them ... it wasnt much .. but we felt the least we could do ... things like razors, tooth paste, soap, wet wipes, lady products, roll on deodorant, sweeties .. stuff we take for granted and can pop out and buy iwht out a second thought.  No the deffo not starting them again .. we've been told if we want to do something donate to one of the forces charities... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom ...

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bl**dy biblical weather here today .... firstly rain , then sun and now its bouncing down again , and has been for hourrrrssss   Hehehe Ive been thinking about clicking the central heating on for a while lol. Eeek Im on Spider alert as well , theres one in my lounge I cant catch and kill.... and its huge eeeekkk , and then I saw one in my bedroom lastnight its somewhere under my bed now so I slept in the spare room ... hehehe Im such a wimp



Ah spiders, my sister went mental at tea when she found one on her shoulder. I found it amusing as a few hours before I had been watching something about the most venomous creatures on the planet and spiders did feature in it! Unlucky you up north. The weather's been pretty good here for a bit. It's just been a little nippy today. I'm all wrapped up in a hoodie.


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ...
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey Heidi,

I'm doing well here. Just a little colder than normal. How are you?

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi,
> 
> I'm doing well here. Just a little colder than normal. How are you?
> 
> Tom



Hi Hun...

Yeah we all good up here now ta ... Bloody freezing up here ...

Glad you ok ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah spiders, my sister went mental at tea when she found one on her shoulder. I found it amusing as a few hours before I had been watching something about the most venomous creatures on the planet and spiders did feature in it! Unlucky you up north. The weather's been pretty good here for a bit. It's just been a little nippy today. I'm all wrapped up in a hoodie.



Shhhhh I wont sleep a bl**dy wink otherwise !! I am scared to death of spiders , I dont mind anything else just not spiders


----------



## Freddie99

It's a bit warmer down here but a bit colder than normal. Damn sea winds. Just read your thing about sending stuff out to the forces in Afghanistan. Bloody criminal that. Probably another MOD penny pinching measure, saves just that little bit less than actually buying decent, working body armour/appropriate vehicles.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhhh I wont sleep a bl**dy wink otherwise !! I am scared to death of spiders , I dont mind anything else just not spiders



I can deal with little ones. Just the bloody big ones I can't do.


----------



## sasha1

Hi Gorgeous Peeps ...

I'm going offline now ... So will bid you good night .. and sweet dreams ..
catch up with you all tomorrow .. 

Take care and Stay safe ... ((((((HUGS))))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*EEek Ive just tested and Im HI  Hmm self inflicted Im affraid , Im upset and out came the Ginger Nuts  I covered 5 but ate about 10 Grrrr FFS  Correction me thinks .... But how much as I will still have fast active lurking ? oh f*** !!!  I'll blood test for Ketones I think .*


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Gorgeous Peeps ...
> 
> I'm going offline now ... So will bid you good night .. and sweet dreams ..
> catch up with you all tomorrow ..
> 
> Take care and Stay safe ... ((((((HUGS))))))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night Heidi, take care.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Gorgeous Peeps ...
> 
> I'm going offline now ... So will bid you good night .. and sweet dreams ..
> catch up with you all tomorrow ..
> 
> Take care and Stay safe ... ((((((HUGS))))))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Night Heidi , Take care honey xxxxxx A.M *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *EEek Ive just tested and Im HI  Hmm self inflicted Im affraid , Im upset and out came the Ginger Nuts  I covered 5 but ate about 10 Grrrr FFS  Correction me thinks .... But how much as I will still have fast active lurking ? oh f*** !!!  I'll blood test for Ketones I think .*



Check for ketones. Depends when you injected the fast acting. It should be out of your system after about four hours. Drink plenty of water. Check and correct every two hours if you need too. In the presence of ketones your correction dose will need to be doubled to achieve the same effect as it has when you don't have ketones.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I can deal with little ones. Just the bloody big ones I can't do.



*These two fu***** are massive , if they were small I wouldnt be bothered , I nearly got the one in the lounge lastnight ... it just got under the couch as I hit it Grrr *


----------



## Freddie99

Shite! Blood's 14.1. I'll take that as a hint to change my evening insulin to carb ratio. Fuck that's going to make it complicated.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Check for ketones. Depends when you injected the fast acting. It should be out of your system after about four hours. Drink plenty of water. Check and correct every two hours if you need too. In the presence of ketones your correction dose will need to be doubled to achieve the same effect as it has when you don't have ketones.



Right no blood ketones so thats good  I injected fast at 7.18pm so its still active for a while so I'll just do half a normal correction from HI ?, (thats over 33.5 on my meter) Hmm Im not sure how much to correct  My correction is 1 unit to 2 blood .... any ideas? or just go for it and jab away lol hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Shite! Blood's 14.1. I'll take that as a hint to change my evening insulin to carb ratio. Fuck that's going to make it complicated.



Ooops sorry Tom , Ive bl**dy jinxed you there lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right no blood ketones so thats good  I injected fast at 7.18pm so its still active for a while so I'll just do half a normal correction from HI ?, (thats over 33.5 on my meter) Hmm Im not sure how much to correct  My correction is 1 unit to 2 blood .... any ideas? or just go for it and jab away lol hehehehe



I'd jab, but bear in mind you do have a little fast acting in your system. I'd say correct enough to bring you down to about 15 mmol/L and then leave it for a few more hours before you correct again.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd jab, but bear in mind you do have a little fast acting in your system. I'd say correct enough to bring you down to about 15 mmol/L and then leave it for a few more hours before you correct again.



Ive jabbed 8 units which will bring me down 16-ish blood .... its slightly guess work as Im not sure how long the fast Ive already had will still be working and also I havent got an accurate reading I know Im abouve 33 but how much ??? I could be 40 or 34 Hmm Bl**dy diabetes lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive jabbed 8 units which will bring me down 16-ish blood .... its slightly guess work as Im not sure how long the fast Ive already had will still be working and also I havent got an accurate reading I know Im abouve 33 but how much ??? I could be 40 or 34 Hmm Bl**dy diabetes lol



Wait and see, test in about three or four hours. Correct again if you need to. I know what you mean. I wish I could tell precisely how high or low I was without recourse to a meter. I'm just pissed off that I didn't see the change that was needed sooner


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Wait and see, test in about three or four hours. Correct again if you need to. I know what you mean. I wish I could tell precisely how high or low I was without recourse to a meter. I'm just pissed off that I didn't see the change that was needed sooner



I know its so bl**dy annoying , mine is self inflicted though so I cant even moan about it  I didnt even enjoy them tho ffs ! Grrr.
Have your ratios changed then do you think? How are you getting on with the Carb Counting btw? generally I mean ... hehehe not just now with a correction looming or just done


----------



## tracey w

hello, good evening Tom and AM! 

Just been catching up on the tread, took me about half an hour!

Please be careful AM, bear in mind when you injected, can last for up to 5 hours, what time did you inject, and or eat the biccies? Hope you feeling ok?

Am knackered from work today


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know its so bl**dy annoying , mine is self inflicted though so I cant even moan about it  I didnt even enjoy them tho ffs ! Grrr.
> Have your ratios changed then do you think? How are you getting on with the Carb Counting btw? generally I mean ... hehehe not just now with a correction looming or just done



Doing alright with the carb counting business. It helps a bit but I still hate it when I get highs and stuff like that.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hello, good evening Tom and AM!
> 
> Just been catching up on the tread, took me about half an hour!
> 
> Please be careful AM, bear in mind when you injected, can last for up to 5 hours, what time did you inject, and or eat the biccies? Hope you feeling ok?
> 
> Am knackered from work today



Hi Tracey  you ok honey? Im tired today too, I was in town early this morning and it was packed , Id forgotton it was Creamfields 
And then home to do about 5 hours work , and Im in a mood today lol hehehe 
And now high as a kite , nice round off to a sh*t day lol 
I injected at 7.18pm so it will still be active atm thats why I didnt correct as much as I would have normally , I'll leave it a while and then test and correct again . I feel fine , Highs dont make me feel ill as my body coped in the 20's for yearsssss lol , its the low ones it doesnt like .


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tracey  you ok honey? Im tired today too, I was in town early this morning and it was packed , Id forgotton it was Creamfields
> And then home to do about 5 hours work , and Im in a mood today lol hehehe
> And now high as a kite , nice round off to a sh*t day lol
> I injected at 7.18pm so it will still be active atm thats why I didnt correct as much as I would have normally , I'll leave it a while and then test and correct again . I feel fine , Highs dont make me feel ill as my body coped in the 20's for yearsssss lol , its the low ones it doesnt like .



yea, i know you will keep on top of it, scary to think being so high and you dont get affected? I feel crap at about 15, which is often might I add!

Just wanted to say hello, gonna get glass wine (white tonight ), and watch some sex and the city, just gonna slob a while before bed, night, take care tonight , catch you soon, nite Tom X


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Doing alright with the carb counting business. It helps a bit but I still hate it when I get highs and stuff like that.



Highs really p*** me off when Ive been good and they are just randoms  My levels have been good , apart from my Twiglet saga , and a few glucose dumps Grrr and now its my own fault as I knew how many Id covered but thought f*** it lol  
You hate it because you are a perfectionist ! anything but perfect and you're not satisfied , I think youve done well to stick to it , well done , I would have jacked it in ages ago lol .


----------



## Freddie99

tracey w said:


> hello, good evening Tom and AM!
> 
> Just been catching up on the tread, took me about half an hour!
> 
> Please be careful AM, bear in mind when you injected, can last for up to 5 hours, what time did you inject, and or eat the biccies? Hope you feeling ok?
> 
> Am knackered from work today



Hi Tracey 

What do you do for a living? I'm knackered from sitting around on my arse all day. Though I suppose the 3am hypo didn't help, neither did the fridge raiding that followed it.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yea, i know you will keep on top of it, scary to think being so high and you dont get affected? I feel crap at about 15, which is often might I add!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello, gonna get glass wine (white tonight ), and watch some sex and the city, just gonna slob a while before bed, night, take care tonight , catch you soon, nite Tom X



Night honey , enjoy your wine !  catch up with you soon . Take care xx A.M


----------



## Freddie99

tracey w said:


> yea, i know you will keep on top of it, scary to think being so high and you dont get affected? I feel crap at about 15, which is often might I add!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello, gonna get glass wine (white tonight ), and watch some sex and the city, just gonna slob a while before bed, night, take care tonight , catch you soon, nite Tom X



Night Tracey, enjoy yourself


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Highs really p*** me off when Ive been good and they are just randoms  My levels have been good , apart from my Twiglet saga , and a few glucose dumps Grrr and now its my own fault as I knew how many Id covered but thought f*** it lol
> You hate it because you are a perfectionist ! anything but perfect and you're not satisfied , I think youve done well to stick to it , well done , I would have jacked it in ages ago lol .



Yeah, I've only turned into a perfectionist over that past year or so. Thirteen years of not really giving a shit had to stop. I'm thinking more and more about getting a pump as I could really start to fine tune my care rather than the loser version of things that I have at the moment. I'd love to be able to correct without sticking myself so many times a day.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Ive had the paramedics out  , I will tell you all about it tomorrow . Night all x*


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive had the paramedics out  , I will tell you all about it tomorrow . Night all x*



Poor you, hugs. I've just tested positive for ketones. If I haven't sorted this out by this afternoon I'll be heading for A&E pronto.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Sorry to hear about your Ketones Tom. I have to be honest and say I don't know a lot about them, however I hope you get it fixed OK. Good luck.

BG 5.3 and I'm impressed after having a home made pizza last night. It was a small one and I was very good. It was very thin, home made tomato paste (tinned tomatoes mixed herbs, garlic on the stove to reduce), low fat cheese and that really thin cured ham put on top at the end.

I'm off out train spotting today. Going to Upminster tube depot as there is an open day. See you all tonight hopefully. (I have Monday off.)


----------



## Steff

Good Morning All
Hope You All Have  A Good Bank Holiday , Whatever You Are Doing


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope You All Have  A Good Bank Holiday , Whatever You Are Doing



Hi Hun .. 

How you doing? .. are you up to much over the bank holiday ... oooops nearly spelt bank wrong ...  ... ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive had the paramedics out  , I will tell you all about it tomorrow . Night all x*



OMG ... Hun ... WTF ???.

Hope you ok ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good morning peeps ....

Hows everyone doing in diabetes land??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Everyone  All ok? I hope you are feeling better now Tom *


----------



## Tezzz

Hi  Steff,

How's things with you today?

I'm on the train to London today and it's raining. What have you got planned for today?

Tom, did you sort out your ketones?


----------



## katie

Twiiiin, when you've finished doing your work stuff let me know what happed! I'm going for a nap hehe.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Everyone  All ok? I hope you are feeling better now Tom *





brightontez said:


> Tom, did you sort out your ketones?



Yeah, all sorted today. Had a massive lunch with my grandparents. Despite that my blood is now floating around 10.8 but I've corrected that.

AM, how come you had the paramedics around? All sorted now?


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps

Hows everyone doing??

Is There anyone out there ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Is There anyone out there ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx




Hey Heidi,

I'm here. Just had the grandparents over today to celebrate my sisters and my exam results. I've dealt with a dose of ketones this morning which wasn't fun at all.

How are you doing?

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi,
> 
> I'm here. Just had the grandparents over today to celebrate my sisters and my exam results. I've dealt with a dose of ketones this morning which wasn't fun at all.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom ....

Sooooo glad you feeling better .... bloody ketones .... 

I'm chuffed for you both with your exam results ... your family must be well proud of you both ... 

Things are all good up here today ... Nathan is quite calm and chilled after 2 days worth of a mixture of teenage and diabetes angst ... not helped by a hypo and hyper ....

Have you heard anything from AM?? .... Really worried about her

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ....
> 
> Sooooo glad you feeling better .... bloody ketones ....
> 
> I'm chuffed for you both with your exam results ... your family must be well proud of you both ...
> 
> Things are all good up here today ... Nathan is quite calm and chilled after 2 days worth of a mixture of teenage and diabetes angst ... not helped by a hypo and hyper ....
> 
> Have you heard anything from AM?? .... Really worried about her
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, I felt foul when I woke up this morning. Ah the teenage years, I don't think communication from me came in any form other than grunting or monosyllabic words! I've not heard anything from Anne-Marie. We'll see if she'll be on sooner or later, I might try her MSN now.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I felt foul when I woke up this morning. Ah the teenage years, I don't think communication from me came in any form other than grunting or monosyllabic words! I've not heard anything from Anne-Marie. We'll see if she'll be on sooner or later, I might try her MSN now.



Grunting, arm swinging and a lot of shoulder shrugging going on up here at the mo.... I would'nt go through the teenage years again for no one ... 

I'll send her a txt .. she if she ok ... just did'nt want to disturb her if she not too good ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps ...

Just txt'd AM .... as soon as I hear back will let you know ... or AM might be online then .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Grunting, arm swinging and a lot of shoulder shrugging going on up here at the mo.... I would'nt go through the teenage years again for no one ...
> 
> I'll send her a txt .. she if she ok ... just did'nt want to disturb her if she not too good ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx


Hahaha, I wouldn't want to do the last few years over again! SOme good bits but I just wouldn't.


----------



## katie

hey guys, I spoke to AM very briefly earlier and she said she is fine - she was on the phone and couldnt talk and said she'd catch me later. I dont know what happened but i think she is fine now


----------



## sasha1

Hey Peeps ....

Lol ... Ive just had a txt back from AM ... she ok ... and willl tell us all about it later on .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*corrections*

* Hello everyone , Im ok now but Ive had a rough night  I decided to eat biscuits early in the evening and covered 5 but ate more than that . I tested at 9pm and was HI on my meter which is over 33.5 so decided to correct . I had some Bolus still active as Id only injected at 7.18pm so decided to only have 8 units and then wait a while and test again. I corrected with 8 units at 9.22pm . At 9.52pm I tested again , I always test before my 10pm Levemir jab (its a habit) I was 7.6 !!!!!!  then by 9.54 I was 6.7 ( I was eating jelly babies and drinking a BIG bottle of lucozade by this time ! at 9.59pm I was 5.4 , then 10.02pm 4.6 , 10.09pm 7.3 ,10.14pm 6.4 , 10.17 I was 7.3 ( ambulance was on its way by now!! by 10.21pm I was 5.2  the ambulance got here and I was 3's 2's then 2.3 when they gave me Glucagon , Id had a big bag of jelly babies , a big bottle of lucozade and 5 hypos stops . The Paramedics were brilliant , I cant fault them at all  I had to sign and say I didnt want to go to hospital , I felt ok by then ( they were here agesss) When they took my blood pressure it was high but then dropped abit when they took it again before they went . After all that sugar and toast , when I woke up this morning my bloods were 10.7  I still must have been dropping in the night to use all that glucose !! I have excellent hypo awareness and cant usually detect fast drops but I didnt feel this one at all !!  it was pure accident that I caught it .My poor friend is going grey with worry and went home again lastnight as white as a ghost . Ooops . *


----------



## sasha1

Hi Hun ....

OMG ... What a night you have had ... I'm soooooo glad you ok though .... I just logged on this morning saw ambulance ... WTF ... then panic for you hun ...  .... sending you big ((((((HUGS)))))) .... Glad you feeling much better .. 

Fast drops are terrible .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ....
> 
> OMG ... What a night you have had ... I'm soooooo glad you ok though .... I just logged on this morning saw ambulance ... WTF ... then panic for you hun ...  .... sending you big ((((((HUGS)))))) .... Glad you feeling much better ..
> 
> Fast drops are terrible ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah , Ive had fast drops before but not that fast and they've not taken anywhere near that amount to treat . It scared the hell out of me , and I dont scare easily lol


----------



## katie

Hi AM, I'm glad you called the ambulance and they looked after you! I know it's stupid but i'd probably be too scared to call them!

Cant believe you went so high and then suddenly dropped  Was your friend with you or did you call them when this happened? 

That was a hell of a lot of glucose you needed, it's a good job you keep a big stock of stuff. Glad you are ok twin  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi AM, I'm glad you called the ambulance and they looked after you! I know it's stupid but i'd probably be too scared to call them!
> 
> Cant believe you went so high and then suddenly dropped . Was your friend with you or did you call them when this happened?
> 
> That was a hell of a lot of glucose you needed, it's a good job you keep a big stock of stuff. Glad you are ok twin  xx



I called her in and she stayed with me  shes brilliant . 
she called the ambulance while I kept trying to eat and drink to stop dropping  I was bloody scared though , its the first time Ive ever been that scared about anything. I thought Id be sky high this morning but I was in the 10's ffs  So I must of still been dropping all night . Yeah I've got stuff all over the house just in case lol ...I'm always prepared lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi AM, I'm glad you called the ambulance and they looked after you! I know it's stupid but i'd probably be too scared to call them!



They'd rather be called out and you be ok , than you not call them and go unconcious and then someone call them for you . I cant take that risk as no one would find me until it was too late lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> They'd rather be called out and you be ok , than you not call them and go unconcious and then someone call them for you . I cant take that risk as no one would find me until it was too late lol



Damn right hun ....... God I wish I was nearer to you ... I would probably do your head in ... cause I'd wanna mother you .....lol ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi Katie ...

How you doing Hun ??? ... Hope you ok ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I called her in and she stayed with me shes brilliant .
> she called the ambulance while I kept trying to eat and drink to stop dropping  I was bloody scared though , its the first time Ive ever been that scared about anything. I thought Id be sky high this morning but I was in the 10's ffs  So I must of still been dropping all night . Yeah I've got stuff all over the house just in case lol ...I'm always prepared lol



Aww, i'm glad youve got some good friends who look after you 
It's crazy how sometimes you can be fine with a correction and sometimes you just drop really low 



insulinaddict09 said:


> They'd rather be called out and you be ok , than you not call them and go unconcious and then someone call them for you . I cant take that risk as no one would find me until it was too late lol



Yeah It's definitely the best thing to do and I know they wouldnt mind!  I almost did once, but I couldnt quite bring myself to - luckily I was ok though hehe.



sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie ...
> 
> How you doing Hun ??? ... Hope you ok ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey hun, im ok thanks, really hungover though lol.  How are you and Nath? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Twinny , did you have all your red wine then ?? lucky thing , I need a bl**dy drink but Im too scared to yet lol


----------



## sasha1

Hey hun, im ok thanks, really hungover though lol.  How are you and Nath? xx[/quote]

Awww hun ... got a cure for your hang over ... hare of the dog ... have another drink and you'll be sound as hun ... 

Yeah we both good up here today ta ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all

Tom - glad you were sorted out and 'Kin 'Ell addict. Glad you're OK too.

Had a nice time in London. I tried the internet on my new phone and it sucks. Think I'll go back to the old one....

Right. Posh coffee on the go (percolated) and cooking dinner. See you laters.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Twinny , did you have all your red wine then ?? lucky thing , I need a bl**dy drink but Im too scared to yet lol



yeah maybe leave it a couple of days just to be on the safe side... lol.

I did indeed had lots of red wine, I ended up going to corfe and having a very random night. unfortunately I had lots of beer, cider AND red wine hehe.  I camped in a tent for the first time in years, it was a very strange night 



sasha1 said:


> Awww hun ... got a cure for your hang over ... hare of the dog ... have another drink and you'll be sound as hun ...
> 
> Yeah we both good up here today ta ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehe I don't think I could even look at alcohol right now  At least not until, say tomorrow... 

Glad you're both good, hope that food poisoning wasnt too bad!

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah maybe leave it a couple of days just to be on the safe side... lol.
> 
> I did indeed had lots of red wine, I ended up going to corfe and having a very random night. unfortunately I had lots of beer, cider AND red wine hehe.  I camped in a tent for the first time in years, it was a very strange night
> 
> xx



Sounds interesting Twin? I hope you were good !?


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> yeah maybe leave it a couple of days just to be on the safe side... lol
> I did indeed had lots of red wine, I ended up going to corfe and having a very random night. unfortunately I had lots of beer, cider AND red wine hehe.  I camped in a tent for the first time in years, it was a very strange night
> Hehe I don't think I could even look at alcohol right now  At least not until, say tomorrow...
> Glad you're both good, hope that food poisoning wasnt too bad!
> xx



Hehehehe ... by the sounds of it you did have a good night hun .... OOOOOO ... I used to drink cider as if it were going out of fashion and always with a double vodka in it .... 

Food poisoning bad for about 36 hrs'ish  .... now back on top form ....hehehe

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev

Oh no A.M.! That must have been very scary for you? Stupid question, but was the 8 units based on your correction factor or was it just a guesstimate? I only ask as it seems an awful lot - especially so close to the bolus for the biscuits. Biscuits are full of fat and they take ages to break down - so the insulin you had for them would have 'missed' the biscuit sending you high and then the total of your bolus and your correction would probably have 'hit' at the same time! No wonder you went so low. I may be wrong in my assumpton - but do you think it was all about timing? I am so glad your friend looked after you. Like Heidi, i feel the need to 'mother' you! Sorry - i know your a big girl - but its the mother in me!Bev


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tom - glad you were sorted out and 'Kin 'Ell addict. Glad you're OK too.
> 
> Had a nice time in London. I tried the internet on my new phone and it sucks. Think I'll go back to the old one....
> 
> Right. Posh coffee on the go (percolated) and cooking dinner. See you laters.



Hi Tez ...

Glad you had a good day ..... enjoy the dinner and coffee 

Chat later

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sounds interesting Twin? I hope you were good !?



I second that hun ..... Hope Katie was a good gal .... hahahaha

Meant to say before if you go onto that lol cats site ... there is an amazingly hilarious to the point I had tears rolling down my cheeks and nath was having a good giggle ... Of 2 cats on a settee .. with the caption ... Drugs are Bad ... Please if you and twin get a chance to look its a must ... even post it up on the lol cats thread on here ...brilliant 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

goodnight all


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> Oh no A.M.! That must have been very scary for you? Stupid question, but was the 8 units based on your correction factor or was it just a guesstimate? I only ask as it seems an awful lot - especially so close to the bolus for the biscuits. Biscuits are full of fat and they take ages to break down - so the insulin you had for them would have 'missed' the biscuit sending you high and then the total of your bolus and your correction would probably have 'hit' at the same time! No wonder you went so low. I may be wrong in my assumpton - but do you think it was all about timing? I am so glad your friend looked after you. Like Heidi, i feel the need to 'mother' you! Sorry - i know your a big girl - but its the mother in me!Bev



Hi Bev , its ok mother away both of you !!  My correction is 1 unit to bring me down by 2 bloods , as My meter was showing I was above 33.5 I only took 8 units to bring me down by 16 bloods , as I knew I still had a couple of units of fast still active then. Normally to correct from a HI on the meter I would take about 12 units then wait a few hours and correct again. I usually take about 2/4 hours for a correction to work with sometimes another small dose as well . Yes maybe it was timings , Im not sure but it took an awful lot of fast acting and slow carbs , and glucogen and I was only 10.7 this morning so I must of kept dropping all night and used up all that glucose !! I was expecting another HI tbh so was quite shocked . Im ok now but abit shaken as I didnt feel the drop as it was that fast.


----------



## aymes

Glad you're ok now, what a worry it must have been.

Do you think maybe the HI reading was a false reading, either as a meter error or a contamination of some sort? That's just such a massive drop in such a short space of time.

Hope you have a better nigth tonight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I second that hun ..... Hope Katie was a good gal .... hahahaha
> 
> Meant to say before if you go onto that lol cats site ... there is an amazingly hilarious to the point I had tears rolling down my cheeks and nath was having a good giggle ... Of 2 cats on a settee .. with the caption ... Drugs are Bad ... Please if you and twin get a chance to look its a must ... even post it up on the lol cats thread on here ...brilliant
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ive never been on there before lol, I might have a look later


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive never been on there before lol, I might have a look later



OOOO ... Hun .... some of the photos ... take that back nearly all of the photos are pricelss ....and total class .... Me and Nath were on for a good hour before ... what a giggle we had .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

aymes said:


> Glad you're ok now, what a worry it must have been.
> 
> Do you think maybe the HI reading was a false reading, either as a meter error or a contamination of some sort? That's just such a massive drop in such a short space of time.
> 
> Hope you have a better nigth tonight.



I thought that but if I get a reading like that I always test again   I also tested with mine and the paramedics one and they were the same -ish readings when they were here before they went  they had an Optium Xceed too btw 
Mine is also a brand new meter.It was just an experience I dont want to repeat lol I sometimes correct at bedtime and then just go to sleep , eeeekk


----------



## sasha1

Right goregous peeps ...

I'm a going off line now ... tbh ... shattered .... I wish you all  good night and sweet dreams ... Please take care and stay safe ... AM .. hope you are ok tonight ..xx  ... Will catch up with you all tomorrow ... ((((((HUGS))))))


Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OOOO ... Hun .... some of the photos ... take that back nearly all of the photos are pricelss ....and total class .... Me and Nath were on for a good hour before ... what a giggle we had ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Has it got an addy or you just google it ?  god Ive got such a headache today lol  Ive just taken some paracetamol .


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right goregous peeps ...
> 
> I'm a going off line now ... tbh ... shattered .... I wish you all  good night and sweet dreams ... Please take care and stay safe ... AM .. hope you are ok tonight ..xx  ... Will catch up with you all tomorrow ... ((((((HUGS))))))
> 
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey , take care catch you tomorrow xxx ((((hugs)))) A.M XX


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Has it got an addy or you just google it ?  god Ive got such a headache today lol  Ive just taken some paracetamol .



http://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.com/



*Thankyou Northerner *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sounds interesting Twin? I hope you were good !?



hahaha! Well there were 3 of us in the tent, so if I had been bad it would have been VERY bad  but no i wasn't! I was perfectly well behaved.



sasha1 said:


> I second that hun ..... Hope Katie was a good gal .... hahahaha
> 
> Meant to say before if you go onto that lol cats site ... there is an amazingly hilarious to the point I had tears rolling down my cheeks and nath was having a good giggle ... Of 2 cats on a settee .. with the caption ... Drugs are Bad ... Please if you and twin get a chance to look its a must ... even post it up on the lol cats thread on here ...brilliant
> 
> Heidi
> xx



thanks heidi I will check it out 

Goodnight xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahaha! Well there were 3 of us in the tent, so if I had been bad it would have been VERY bad  but no i wasn't! I was perfectly well behaved



Oh ok Twin as long as you were good  hard to believe ... but benefit of the doubt and all that lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....I've been eyeing up this thread. Is this just general chat, or am I missing something extraordinarily clever?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok Twin as long as you were good  hard to believe ... but benefit of the doubt and all that lol



I'm always perfectly good! 



SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....I've been eyeing up this thread. Is this just general chat, or am I missing something extraordinarily clever?



hello!

yes it is just general chat, they had to make this thread to stop AM spamming the whole forum


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. Fair enough. I always thought we could use just a general chat room on here for 'live' chat as it were....but I see we've had it all along then!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I'm always perfectly good!
> 
> hello!
> 
> yes it is just general chat, they had to make this thread to stop AM spamming the whole forum



Excuse me Twin !! I resent that accusation !! 


SacredHeart said:


> lol. Fair enough. I always thought we could use just a general chat room on here for 'live' chat as it were....but I see we've had it all along then!



Hi SacredHeart and welcome to the mad house  you can come in here and chat , moan or whatever , everyone is welcome . Im A.M btw lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Good to know! 

I can;t believe that I've had the sudden desire to listen to Tubthumping by Chumbawumba....I am so ashamed! But also thankful to Youtube.

However, all I can think of is Homer Simpson singing it.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Excuse me Twin !! I resent that accusation !!
> 
> 
> Hi SacredHeart and welcome to the mad house  you can come in here and chat , moan or whatever , everyone is welcome . Im A.M btw lol



lol you know it's true 



SacredHeart said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I can;t believe that I've had the sudden desire to listen to Tubthumping by Chumbawumba....I am so ashamed! But also thankful to Youtube.
> 
> However, all I can think of is Homer Simpson singing it.



haha classic  you should be listening to radiohead at Reading.  It's making me want to cry though, why wasn't I there?!


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm guessing maybe because you were somewhere else? 

Radiohead huh? That's not an automatic match with Chumbawumba! I've got my beloved Killers album on again now the momentary Tubthumping madness has passed


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I can;t believe that I've had the sudden desire to listen to Tubthumping by Chumbawumba....I am so ashamed! But also thankful to Youtube.
> 
> However, all I can think of is Homer Simpson singing it.



I dont think I know it ?? I'll have to search it now or it will drive me crazy lol


----------



## SacredHeart

He goes:

I drink a whisky drink!
I drink a vodka drink!
And when I need to pee
I use the kitchen sink!


----------



## SacredHeart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFvSUi-QFX4

There it is!


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFvSUi-QFX4
> 
> There it is!



Ha cool I love Homer ... I prefer The Killers tho lol 

so what job do you do , or are you a student ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh gosh, I haven't been a student for a few years now! I work for http://www.ridinglights.org (Riding Lights Theatre Company), as their Box Office manager, and Membership Secretary. Plus I run the online shop, merchandise, online tickets and anything else they throw at me - like all the proof reading! I've been a professional actress since leaving uni though, and I still freelance as a workshop facilitator and script writer from time to time. Sadly not as much as I'd like these days, though


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> I'm guessing maybe because you were somewhere else?
> 
> Radiohead huh? That's not an automatic match with Chumbawumba! I've got my beloved Killers album on again now the momentary Tubthumping madness has passed



yes i was, because im too poor to go to reading...


----------



## SacredHeart

katie said:


> yes i was, because im too poor to go to reading...



Boo. That really sucks. At least you haven't got what happened to me this weekend, which was that you didn't even get the chance to use FREE tickets to go to a festival, because everyone else from work used them first


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> Boo. That really sucks. At least you haven't got what happened to me this weekend, which was that you didn't even get the chance to use FREE tickets to go to a festival, because everyone else from work used them first



now that's just mean!!

so, have you acted on anything i'd know?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, I really, really doubt it! I've done a couple of touring children's shows (as Red Riding Hood and Maid Marion....oh, proper highbrow stuff  ). I've done a few things at uni that are a little bit more well known, but only if you're proper thespy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Oh gosh, I haven't been a student for a few years now! I work for http://www.ridinglights.org (Riding Lights Theatre Company), as their Box Office manager, and Membership Secretary. Plus I run the online shop, merchandise, online tickets and anything else they throw at me - like all the proof reading! I've been a professional actress since leaving uni though, and I still freelance as a workshop facilitator and script writer from time to time. Sadly not as much as I'd like these days, though



So you must be about the same age-ish as me and Twin then lol  

yeah you been in anything I'd have seen ?


----------



## SacredHeart

insulinaddict09 said:


> So you must be about the same age-ish as me and Twin then lol
> 
> yeah you been in anything I'd have seen ?



I'm 24 

I've auditioned for more interesting things than things I've actually been in! Such as a job with the chorus of Opera North (was gutted not to get that one). I wish I'd been in the things the kids in the audiences of Babes In The Wood thought I'd been in! There was one little boy who absolutely would NOT have it that I was not Lucy Griffiths who was in BBC's Robin Hood:

http://www.daemonstv.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/robin_hood_s2c.jpg

That is her. I am looking up a picture of me at the time for comparison. Trust me....not the same!


----------



## SacredHeart

I don't know if that will show up, but that was me, in costume, during that show!

One of these is not the same as the other!


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> I don't know if that will show up, but that was me, in costume, during that show!
> 
> One of these is not the same as the other!



no its not worked , I can never upload pics either lol ,


----------



## Steff

good morning 

have a nice day


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> good morning
> 
> have a nice day



Morning Steff.

What a lovely day..... BG 5.4 and I had a big low-ish carb din dins last night.

Decisions decisions... what shall I stick on the jukebox? I know, I'll close my eyes and press some buttons...

Got *Don't Blame Me *the B side of Merry Xmas Everybody by Slade....

(added you tube link for addict *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_xmCEy5qkw )*


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Wow....TV on Bank Holiday Monday is really really rubbish isn't it?

Also, we should get a Bank Holiday Tuesday as well, I think....


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ... on this great British bank holiday ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hey tez how are things x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

I'm doing bugger all today, sitting in front of the computer tube train spotting while listening to *Never Mind The Bollocks* vinyl picture disc.

Can't be bothered to put the telly on. It's very heavy.

How's Kevin today Heidi? 

Weather is overcast so I might sneak down the pub instead of going for a long walk.


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm doing bugger all today, sitting in front of the computer tube train spotting while listening to *Never Mind The Bollocks* vinyl picture disc.
> 
> Can't be bothered to put the telly on. It's very heavy.
> 
> How's Kevin today Heidi?
> 
> Weather is overcast so I might sneak down the pub instead of going for a long walk.



Hi Tez ...

How you doing .... Hope you have a chilled out bank holiday ..

Weather totally rubbish up here .... 

Kevin ... ok so far ...  ... school on wednesday .....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hope u get to go to the pub tez , i know what id rather be doing but alas im doing housework


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. Wow....TV on Bank Holiday Monday is really really rubbish isn't it?
> 
> Also, we should get a Bank Holiday Tuesday as well, I think....



Hi SacredHeart , I totally agree , we should definately have a Tuesday aswell lol , are you doing much today ? 


sasha1 said:


> Good Morning Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ... on this great British bank holiday ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo Heidi , you and Nath ok today? moody weather here so far Grrr


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi SacredHeart , I totally agree , we should definately have a Tuesday aswell lol , are you doing much today ?
> 
> 
> Hellooo Heidi , you and Nath ok today? moody weather here so far Grrr



Hi Hun ..

How you doing?? ... Hope you feeling much better ...

Me and Nath good ta ...Weather pants up here ....booooo

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> How you doing?? ... Hope you feeling much better ...
> 
> Me and Nath good ta ...Weather pants up here ....booooo
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah Im great thanks  Sunny here now but really breezy , washing is out trying to blow away eeeeeek , It'll rain in a minute probably lol 
What have you got planned for today ... anything?


----------



## Tezzz

Would you believe it - just about to go to the pub and the bloody sun has come out. 

Fitness has lost - I'm off for a large *lime and soda* and possibly a vodka in it.

But before that I'm going to play *Bodywork* by Hot Streak with some serious *volume....*

All 12" of it...

You tube link for adict... *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_jIJGPrj0g*


----------



## SacredHeart

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi SacredHeart , I totally agree , we should definately have a Tuesday aswell lol , are you doing much today ?
> (



Nah, not really. I wanted to go out for a bike ride, because the weather's picked up a bit today, but I've realised the boy has chained his bike to mine, and he's in Norfolk....handy


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Im great thanks  Sunny here now but really breezy , washing is out trying to blow away eeeeeek , It'll rain in a minute probably lol
> What have you got planned for today ... anything?



Hi Hun ...

Glad you ok and feeling much better ... 

No sun here .......Still working on building that ark ... hehehe

Not much planned for the rest of the day ... Jeremy Kyle in a mo .....yeessss ... so wrong I know ... but cant help but watch it ....hehehe

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, not really. I wanted to go out for a bike ride, because the weather's picked up a bit today, but I've realised the boy has chained his bike to mine, and he's in Norfolk....handy



Oh well its rubbish TV or Internet then lol  Its been practically every season here so far so its Internet for me and loud music lol  The last time I got on a bike I was a danger to the Public and myself ! ...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Glad you ok and feeling much better ...
> 
> No sun here .......Still working on building that ark ... hehehe
> 
> Not much planned for the rest of the day ... Jeremy Kyle in a mo .....yeessss ... so wrong I know ... but cant help but watch it ....hehehe
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Heidi !! how can you watch all those Chavs !?  I will admit to watching it a couple of times ... but once you've seen one smack-head doing a DNA test to see how many of the 5 kids with 5 different sla**ers are his you've seen it all Lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heidi !! how can you watch all those Chavs !?  I will admit to watching it a couple of times ... but once you've seen one smack-head doing a DNA test to see how many of the 5 kids with 5 different sla**ers are his you've seen it all Lol




Hhehehehehehe .... I just cant help but watch it .... Some of them have no shame ... ... Besides I fit in with the Chavs ... lol ... thats Nath's view of me ... lol ... I just cant get mi head round peeps going on national telly to share some of the stories ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hhehehehehehe .... I just cant help but watch it .... Some of them have no shame ... ... Besides I fit in with the Chavs ... lol ... thats Nath's view of me ... lol ... I just cant get mi head round peeps going on national telly to share some of the stories ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



You're not a Chav!! I see Chavs EVERYWHERE  when I step outside my house   Nath's a Teenager you know what their like lol 
I know !! why the hell would you go on National Tv to tell everyone your boyf has been sleeping with your mother /sister/brother !!?? or whatever lol 
They have no shame at all , thats the Train-Wreck TV aspect lol


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> You're not a Chav!! I see Chavs EVERYWHERE  when I step outside my house   Nath's a Teenager you know what their like lol
> I know !! why the hell would you go on National Tv to tell everyone your boyf has been sleeping with your mother /sister/brother !!?? or whatever lol
> They have no shame at all , thats the Train-Wreck TV aspect lol



I'm an old chav .... hahahahaha .... chav central up here hun .... lol .. Nath bless him ..... 

No way would I go on telly spouting off like they do .... Don't need a telly audience to do that hun ...hahahaha ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!



Hi Tom 

How you doing? ... Hope you ok 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'm an old chav .... hahahahaha .... chav central up here hun .... lol .. Nath bless him .....
> 
> No way would I go on telly spouting off like they do .... Don't need a telly audience to do that hun ...hahahaha ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hahahaha Heidi you're not old either !! its chav central in town here lol 



Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!



Hello Tom  you ok ... and ketone free today?


----------



## Freddie99

I'm doing well here. Ketone free today, fortunately. Even better news is the weather is actually decent here today. So much for the 26 degrees promised on the weather.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha Heidi you're not old either !! its chav central in town here lol
> Hello Tom  you ok ... and ketone free today?




Awwwww ... Ta hun ..... Feel about 90 some days ... hehehe ... thats bringing up teenagers though .... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm doing well here. Ketone free today, fortunately. Even better news is the weather is actually decent here today. So much for the 26 degrees promised on the weather.



Hi Tom ....

Glad them ketones have buggered off ...  ... and you doing ok ...

Meant to ask you the other day .. Did you manage to find out and claim DLA for when you are at uni??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm doing well here. Ketone free today, fortunately. Even better news is the weather is actually decent here today. So much for the 26 degrees promised on the weather.



Ketone free is a good start ... you're wasting your time with the weather , I've had every season so far   your decent weather wont last either !
Ive got goooood levels today again... wooooooo im 5.0 Yay


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ....
> 
> Glad them ketones have buggered off ...  ... and you doing ok ...
> 
> Meant to ask you the other day .. Did you manage to find out and claim DLA for when you are at uni??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, I applied online. Took bleeding ages to do. Though it's done which is good, I could end up getting sixty quid a month or something like two hundred.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ketone free is a good start ... you're wasting your time with the weather , I've had every season so far   your decent weather wont last either !
> Ive got goooood levels today again... wooooooo im 5.0 Yay



Good to see that the levels are back to normal! Yeah, we will probably lose the good weather. Probably tomorrow!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Awwwww ... Ta hun ..... Feel about 90 some days ... hehehe ... thats bringing up teenagers though .... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hehehe I get days like that too though and I dont have a Kevin Lol 

Oh I found out the other day in town that Im not actually 5.4 like Ive thought for years.............. Im even smaller ffs  5.3 !!! Im sure Im shrinking !! Im officially a midget now boo hoo


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Good to see that the levels are back to normal! Yeah, we will probably lose the good weather. Probably tomorrow!



Hmm so much for Summer  What have you got planned for today ?  BBQ? to make me jealous ?  hehehe . hey have you got good levels today Tom?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I applied online. Took bleeding ages to do. Though it's done which is good, I could end up getting sixty quid a month or something like two hundred.




Got my fingers crossed for you ..... 

Hehehe ... they dont do forms .... its a bloomin book that you need degree's in completing ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe I get days like that too though and I dont have a Kevin Lol
> 
> Oh I found out the other day in town that Im not actually 5.4 like Ive thought for years.............. Im even smaller ffs  5.3 !!! Im sure Im shrinking !! Im officially a midget now boo hoo



5.3 wow .... you tower above me ... I'm only 5ft ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> 5.3 wow .... you tower above me ... I'm only 5ft ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



What!!?? 5 " !!?? yesssssssss , result !!! someone smaller than me lol 
I cant believe Im only 5'3  I'll have to change all my profiles now , they all say 5'4 . Do you usually go out with tall guys Heidi? my ex was 6'6


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm so much for Summer  What have you got planned for today ?  BBQ? to make me jealous ?  hehehe . hey have you got good levels today Tom?



Well, that is the plan for this evening! Family barbeque.



sasha1 said:


> 5.3 wow .... you tower above me ... I'm only 5ft ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Stop talking about height! You're making me feel tall at 5'6 1/2" Especially when most of my mates are around the 6' mark.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> What!!?? 5 " !!?? yesssssssss , result !!! someone smaller than me lol



Hahaha, my mum is still trying to convince herself that she is still taller than me and both my sisters!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*I must be heading for a hypo lol.... a link a few pages ago has got me listening to DISCO !!FFS  WTF ! This isnt even the link .. I found this one myself .... since when do I search disco for meeee !!?? *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xO7RwTV4k


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> What!!?? 5 " !!?? yesssssssss , result !!! someone smaller than me lol
> I cant believe Im only 5'3  I'll have to change all my profiles now , they all say 5'4 . Do you usually go out with tall guys Heidi? my ex was 6'6



MMMM ... sometimes they are really tall ... like you I have an ex thats 6ft 6" and about the same width ways ... he was a bouncer .... long story ... word of warning to you young gals ... dont go out with bouncers ..... lol ...

Whooooaaaa .... Artic Mokeys .... on the radio .... bit of air guitar and drumming going on here ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, that is the plan for this evening! Family barbeque.
> 
> Stop talking about height! You're making me feel tall at 5'6 1/2" Especially when most of my mates are around the 6' mark.



Haha you are the tallest here babe  
I really want a BBQ its too cold and windy here though .. bloody north west 


Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, my mum is still trying to convince herself that she is still taller than me and both my sisters!



How tall is your mum then .. really ... not just in her head lol  

I always think you look taller than that Tom .. I look shorter in photos


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> How tall is your mum then .. really ... not just in her head lol
> 
> I always think you look taller than that Tom .. I look shorter in photos



Erm a little over 5'2" I think. Something like that. She makes up for it though lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMM ... sometimes they are really tall ... like you I have an ex thats 6ft 6" and about the same width ways ... he was a bouncer .... long story ... word of warning to you young gals ... dont go out with bouncers ..... lol ...
> 
> Whooooaaaa .... Artic Mokeys .... on the radio .... bit of air guitar and drumming going on here ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmmm yes I know to avoid bouncers aka players lol , I swerve them when Im out in the town. 
Im in need of some ACDC or something heavyyyyyy to get that bloody disco song out of my head arghhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Erm a little over 5'2" I think. Something like that. She makes up for it though lol.



Another one smaller than me... I feel quite tall now  Hmm yes Ive got the mood of a much bigger person lol


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehehe .... good thinks come in little packages .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey , does Nath like Ministry? Ive got some blasting out now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXIVoKrn9uQ  

They are heavy so he may like them lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Another one smaller than me... I feel quite tall now  Hmm yes Ive got the mood of a much bigger person lol



Hahaha, Yeah, I probably do too! My voice is that of someone who would be a bit bigger than me! Well, the cadets I lead on my last summer camp found out that I have a voice and will use it! Ah well, it goes with being a short arse. I have a big voice. They were on the recieving end of it alot!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe .... good thinks come in little packages ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes so people keep telling me lol  Its totally true of course


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all ladies, Tom, Lurkers, all groovy I hope!?


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Rossi,

Doing well here!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, Yeah, I probably do too! My voice is that of someone who would be a bit bigger than me! Well, the cadets I lead on my last summer camp found out that I have a voice and will use it! Ah well, it goes with being a short arse. I have a big voice. They were on the recieving end of it alot!



Hahaha those poor kids with you shouting at them all day !  You need to have a big voice in those situations though , people wont f*** with you if you're going to bawl them out lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon all ladies, Tom, Lurkers, all groovy I hope!?



Hi Ross , you ok?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey , does Nath like Ministry? Ive got some blasting out now
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXIVoKrn9uQ
> 
> They are heavy so he may like them lol



Hehehehe ... I thought you meant Ministry of Sound ...  .... lol..

Not sure hun will run it by him 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha those poor kids with you shouting at them all day !  You need to have a big voice in those situations though , people wont f*** with you if you're going to bawl them out lol



Yeah, good job I had it! For the total drill retards it meant shouting "your OTHER left!" or in the field "RAPID FIRE" or generally any obscenity/instructions for a platoon of 25 cadets.


----------



## sasha1

Hi Ross ... 

All good up here ta ... How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Rossi,
> 
> Doing well here!





insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Ross , you ok?




Glad to hear it, been a struggle here last few days tink I'm having a black Diabetes few days Grrrrr! Still I'll be withit shortly!! 

AnnMarie I read about your night the other day, glad you okay hun, scary! Glad you got such a wicked (although scared) neighbour.  

Heidi/AM  nothing wrong with being that height, all good really


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... I thought you meant Ministry of Sound ...  .... lol..
> 
> Not sure hun will run it by him
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ministry of sound ffs !!?? nooooooooo  thats more your type of music not Naths and mine eeeekkk !

heres another song by them Lol , heavyyyyy but excellent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0aClDjVOk


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> All good up here ta ... How you doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Okayish, gonna sit in the garden and read a bit, catch you all laters.

2 days till school starts! Hope Nath is okay, and you too.

Cheers.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, good job I had it! For the total drill retards it meant shouting "your OTHER left!" or in the field "RAPID FIRE" or generally any obscenity/instructions for a platoon of 25 cadets.



I could do that lol  if I was in a hypo rage , Im too soft otherwise lol  

PMSL@OTHER LEFT !! HEHEHEHE


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Okayish, gonna sit in the garden and read a bit, catch you all laters.
> 
> 2 days till school starts! Hope Nath is okay, and you too.
> 
> Cheers.




OOOOOO ... sooooo jealous ... you must have good weather to sit out in the garden ... I'm planning the ark up here ... and the cats have cabin fever and going mental ......lol

On the count down for nath ... hehehe ...tis 2 days ..... we both good ta

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Glad to hear it, been a struggle here last few days tink I'm having a black Diabetes few days Grrrrr! Still I'll be withit shortly!!
> 
> AnnMarie I read about your night the other day, glad you okay hun, scary! Glad you got such a wicked (although scared) neighbour.
> 
> Heidi/AM  nothing wrong with being that height, all good really



Oh poor you Ross , I had a down day the other day too  ((hugs))

Im okies now , thanks . Yes shes awesome , I'm going to take her out for a meal to say thank you . 
Hmm its ok to be short .... says the TALLLLLLL person !!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ministry of sound ffs !!?? nooooooooo  thats more your type of music not Naths and mine eeeekkk !
> 
> heres another song by them Lol , heavyyyyy but excellent
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0aClDjVOk




Hehehehe ... Thats what I thought hun ....its mi age .... lol ....mind you good job I checked my post this morning ... had spelt bank wrong .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... Thats what I thought hun ....its mi age .... lol ....mind you good job I checked my post this morning ... had spelt bank wrong .... :eek
> 
> Heidi
> xx



LOL.... Well everyone knows Im the typo queen lol  some of the sh** I type lol , Im illiterate now


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> LOL.... Well everyone knows Im the typo queen lol  some of the sh** I type lol , Im illiterate now




OMG ... This computer keeps under lining things I know I've spelt right ... that throws me .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG ... This computer keeps under lining things I know I've spelt right ... that throws me ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



LOL yes mine does that in "Word " It needs to **** off  Im sooo bored today I may even do some work !! Im sure I can find some Emails to do 
I dont know what to eat today either .. I had Chicken yesterday


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> LOL yes mine does that in "Word " It needs to **** off  Im sooo bored today I may even do some work !! Im sure I can find some Emails to do
> I dont know what to eat today either .. I had Chicken yesterday




MMMMM .... bank holidays are boring hun ... especially hen the weather is rubbish ..  .....Work .... OMG .... lol

Have you had nothing to eat today?? ... How about prawns or take out??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> MMMMM .... bank holidays are boring hun ... especially hen the weather is rubbish ..  .....Work .... OMG .... lol
> 
> Have you had nothing to eat today?? ... How about prawns or take out??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm yes I even switched my TV on yesterday for the first time since about June lol  Boring ... most of my friends are away or busy , or incommunicardo  
I had Prawns a couple of days ago , yeah maybe I'll have takeout ... Tuna Salad from there is nice , and they do niiice garlic mushrooms (no coatings)


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm yes I even switched my TV on yesterday for the first time since about June lol  Boring ... most of my friends are away or busy , or incommunicardo
> I had Prawns a couple of days ago , yeah maybe I'll have takeout ... Tuna Salad from there is nice , and they do niiice garlic mushrooms (no coatings)



I've turned the telly off .. cause there is nowt on ... 

OOOO ... Have a take out .....garlic mushies ..... whatcha waiting for ... delish ...mmmm

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I've turned the telly off .. cause there is nowt on ...
> 
> OOOO ... Have a take out .....garlic mushies ..... whatcha waiting for ... delish ...mmmm
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah TV is soo rubbish .. and Ive got Sky , still bugger all to watch apart from the music channels , and Ive got a playlist going on Youtube atm 
Yes I may go for garlic mushrooms 
Whats on the menu for you and Nath?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Ive just spotted this .... how very true it is too 

  You can tell the quality of a person by how they treat people they don't need                                                                                                  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah TV is soo rubbish .. and Ive got Sky , still bugger all to watch apart from the music channels , and Ive got a playlist going on Youtube atm
> Yes I may go for garlic mushrooms
> Whats on the menu for you and Nath?




Naths having hot pot .....  ... I'm not that hungry today tbh ....

Did you follow that link that Northerner put up about the cats ...???

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Naths having hot pot .....  ... I'm not that hungry today tbh ....
> 
> Did you follow that link that Northerner put up about the cats ...???
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey you need to eat too !!!  Ive not eaten today either though lol 

Yes I started looking through it , hehehehe they are so funny


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you need to eat too !!!  Ive not eaten today either though lol
> 
> Yes I started looking through it , hehehehe they are so funny




You've not eaten ....  ... hun get some food .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> You've not eaten ....  ... hun get some food ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ive just eaten an Apple (15g carbs ffs) thats enough carbs for a meal !!

 Heidi I think I may have been slightly harsh in the weight gain thread !!! have a look please and tell me if I have ... thanks xxx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just eaten an Apple (15g carbs ffs) thats enough carbs for a meal !!
> 
> Heidi I think I may have been slightly harsh in the weight gain thread !!! have a look please and tell me if I have ... thanks xxx




Hun ... I've just read it and posted that I second what you have said and some further info ... have a read ... no way have you been harsh hun ... its fact end of .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hun ... I've just read it and posted that I second what you have said and some further info ... have a read ... no way have you been harsh hun ... its fact end of ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ive just read it thanks , I did ask Admin too but I think he's offline .

It is a fact of life that we have to take Insulin or die , it is not a diet aid !!

 Even if one teenager or vulnerable overweight person sees that and stops  

taking their Insulin it could have terrible consequences


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just read it thanks , I did ask Admin too but I think he's offline .
> 
> It is a fact of life that we have to take Insulin or die , it is not a diet aid !!
> 
> Even if one teenager or vulnerable overweight person sees that and stops
> 
> taking their Insulin it could have terrible consequences




Absolutely agree with you hun ... Thats why I had to second you and post what I knew from first hand experience .... The consequences are dire hun ... and there is no escaping that .... as the young man I spoke of 19 .. on dialyisis needing transplant ...  ... but in some cases the consequences are fatal .... I am glad as a parent that you posted that and I'm positive other parents will be thankful ...xxxx

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

what is with some of these threads in the last couple of days? they are making me angry! 

hello guys  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Absolutely agree with you hun ... Thats why I had to second you and post what I knew from first hand experience .... The consequences are dire hun ... and there is no escaping that .... as the young man I spoke of 19 .. on dialyisis needing transplant ...  ... but in some cases the consequences are fatal .... I am glad as a parent that you posted that and I'm positive other parents will be thankful ...xxxx
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Thanks for that Heidi , I just sometimes read back over posts are wonder if Ive been too harsh or unsypathetic  
It is not something to mess about with though , Ive had DKA and it was touch and go whether I'd die or not ! .... Yes I was extremely thin , and nearly dead too !!


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> what is with some of these threads in the last couple of days? they are making me angry!
> 
> hello guys  xx




Hi Katie ...

How you doing hun??? Which threads have made you angry ... cause a couple have me ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> what is with some of these threads in the last couple of days? they are making me angry!
> 
> hello guys  xx



Hi Twin  I didnt see you sneak in there lol . you ok? I went to sleep just after 6am this morning !! eeekkk I was on Yahoo chatting and didnt realise the time lol . Did you sleep at all? 
Hmm you on about the thread I think you are lol?


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie ...
> 
> How you doing hun??? Which threads have made you angry ... cause a couple have me ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



not too bad thanks! im extremely bored though and wish I had something better to do on this bank holiday monday 

how are you hun?

well let's see... (i'm going to get into trouble!): "The Fraudulent Diabetic", "weight gain" and "great day".  Think that's about it.  Ive refrained from speaking my mind so far!

how you doing twin?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks for that Heidi , I just sometimes read back over posts are wonder if Ive been too harsh or unsypathetic
> It is not something to mess about with though , Ive had DKA and it was touch and go whether I'd die or not ! .... Yes I was extremely thin , and nearly dead too !!




Hun ... No way are you harsh or unsympathetic ... we can't sugar the pill , about diabetes ... sorry for the pun.

Totally not to be messed about with ... respected yes ... I saw the state of Nath when he was first diagnosed as you know he was barely concious with DKA .. and I thought he was going to die  .. not knowing what was wrong with him nor being able to do anything about it ... I never want to see Nath willing put himself in that situation again ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin  I didnt see you sneak in there lol . you ok? I went to sleep just after 6am this morning !! eeekkk I was on Yahoo chatting and didnt realise the time lol . Did you sleep at all?
> Hmm you on about the thread I think you are lol?




wow! how long did you sleep for?  i went to bed about 3am, slept for aggges though.  I feel tried again already so think ive slept way too much lol.

as you can see a few threads have annoyed me


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> not too bad thanks! im extremely bored though and wish I had something better to do on this bank holiday monday
> 
> how are you hun?
> 
> well let's see... (i'm going to get into trouble!): "The Fraudulent Diabetic", "weight gain" and "great day".  Think that's about it.  Ive refrained from speaking my mind so far!
> 
> how you doing twin?



OOOoops Twin Ive been in two of those and spoke mine 
Im okies Twin , great minds eh ... Lol


----------



## Steff

hi hope everyone well

laters


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> not too bad thanks! im extremely bored though and wish I had something better to do on this bank holiday monday
> 
> how are you hun?
> 
> well let's see... (i'm going to get into trouble!): "The Fraudulent Diabetic", "weight gain" and "great day".  Think that's about it.  Ive refrained from speaking my mind so far!
> 
> how you doing twin?




Hi Hun ...

Me and Nath are good ta ... planning the building of an ark ...lashing it down again ...

I've renamed the bank holiday .... to W*** holiday ... lol

No know exactly where you are coming from on the first two threads .. I've refrained from one but not the other ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow! how long did you sleep for?  i went to bed about 3am, slept for aggges though.  I feel tried again already so think ive slept way too much lol.
> 
> as you can see a few threads have annoyed me



I only slept till just after 9am  Im sooo tired now , but I cant sleep in the day at all . Hehehehe yes I can see you are annoyed , Ive been in them though  Well 2 anyway !


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> not too bad thanks! im extremely bored though and wish I had something better to do on this bank holiday monday
> 
> how are you hun?
> 
> well let's see... (i'm going to get into trouble!): "The Fraudulent Diabetic", "weight gain" and "great day".  Think that's about it.  Ive refrained from speaking my mind so far!
> 
> how you doing twin?



Hey Katie, I'm bored too, just switched the Wii on to do something to get me going!?!

Hope you is okay soon. Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Me and Nath are good ta ... planning the building of an ark ...lashing it down again ...
> 
> I've renamed the bank holiday .... to W*** holiday ... lol
> 
> No know exactly where you are coming from on the first two threads .. I've refrained from one but not the other ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx


 
lol awesome renaming heidi 

Glad you two are good, despite the rain. It's been sunny here but that's only making it worse for me, I have nothing to do and I should be sat outside in the sun somewhere!  Think I need new friends haha.



insulinaddict09 said:


> I only slept till just after 9am  Im sooo tired now , but I cant sleep in the day at all . Hehehehe yes I can see you are annoyed , Ive been in them though  Well 2 anyway !



the one you havent been in i'd like to reply to, but dont even know where to start in replying!

well since you are tired maybe you'll be able to sleep tonight.  you'll have to log out of yahoo early lol.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOOoops Twin Ive been in two of those and spoke mine
> Im okies Twin , great minds eh ... Lol



haha i know. I might not be able to stop myself much longer 



steff09 said:


> hi hope everyone well
> 
> laters



Hi steff,
that's bit random, not staying?



rossi_mac said:


> Hey Katie, I'm bored too, just switched the Wii on to do something to get me going!?!
> 
> Hope you is okay soon. Did you have a good weekend?



hi rossi,

I did thanks, it was fun, just wish i had something better to do today!  A wii would be great fun, wish i had one lol. what are you going to play?  

been drunk much this weekend?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol awesome renaming heidi
> 
> Glad you two are good, despite the rain. It's been sunny here but that's only making it worse for me, I have nothing to do and I should be sat outside in the sun somewhere!  Think I need new friends haha.
> 
> 
> 
> the one you havent been in i'd like to reply to, but dont even know where to start in replying!
> 
> well since you are tired maybe you'll be able to sleep tonight.  you'll have to log out of yahoo early lol.



Yes Ive been in there a few times ... I keep coming away again though and rethinking what I want to write


----------



## sasha1

Who wants on mi Ark ...... Biblical ..Day After Tomorrow... Monsoon going on up here .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hi rossi,
> 
> I did thanks, it was fun, just wish i had something better to do today!  A wii would be great fun, wish i had one lol. what are you going to play?
> 
> been drunk much this weekend?



Glad you had some fun!

Just a bit of sports mee thinks, trying to connect back to internet so I can play MArio Kart online against others, but no joy!

Me drunk, erm yes!! Saturday night I popped out for 1, well I had 1 then 1 more, the story goes on, got home at somepoint wife not impressed! Woops Had day off booze yesterday and today! 

PS go speak your mind!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Glad you had some fun!
> 
> Just a bit of sports mee thinks, trying to connect back to internet so I can play MArio Kart online against others, but no joy!
> 
> Me drunk, erm yes!! Saturday night I popped out for 1, well I had 1 then 1 more, the story goes on, got home at somepoint wife not impressed! Woops Had day off booze yesterday and today!
> 
> PS go speak your mind!



woo, do some boxing, its fun and good exercise at the same time  or some tennis...

hehe sometimes it feels so good to be single  no nagging when you get extremely drunk and embarrassing.  when you are friends with someone they love you getting drunk and find it funny but when u are in a relationship they suddenly hate it lol.

i might go and speak my mind, not sure you should be encouraging me!



sasha1 said:


> Who wants on mi Ark ...... Biblical ..Day After Tomorrow... Monsoon going on up here ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



can i hop on? just for fun


----------



## sasha1

Course you can pop on for fun .... Bring a map ... and we can take you to OZ hun .....  

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Who wants on mi Ark ...... Biblical ..Day After Tomorrow... Monsoon going on up here ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ive already booked on it weeks ago honey !!


katie said:


> haha i know. I might not be able to stop myself much longer
> Hi steff,
> that's bit random, not staying



Go for it Twin , its a forum .... open discussions 

Random is the new thing Lol Some people only post then go without waiting for replies or having a convo , there are a few members like that. We have had a few new faces in the thread which is good though ,Or some people post for a while then go and dont post again.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i might go and speak my mind, not sure you should be encouraging me



Ok Twin.... dont do it  


sasha1 said:


> Course you can pop on for fun .... Bring a map ... and we can take you to OZ hun .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oooo yeah aussie men .... niiice


----------



## rossi_mac

How big is this boat?? Is it big enough for all of us?

So Katie have you bought your ticket to Aus? I assume you're defo going, just wondered when you're off.

Hmmm maybe I've said something you don't agree with, woops, didn't mean to offened, oh well. 

Right I'm gonna get on that wii in a bit.

Cheers all,

PS Is there anything good on the box tonight? I can't find anything!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok Twin.... dont do it
> 
> 
> Oooo yeah aussie men .... niiice



Hehehehe ... I'm off the aussie men at the mo ... that was the ex .. who wanted me to be his misstress ....  .... still got mi eye on the rugby player ... ....

Right so this ark is me, Nath, yourself and Twin .... any more aboard ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... I'm off the aussie men at the mo ... that was the ex .. who wanted me to be his misstress ....  .... still got mi eye on the rugby player ... ....
> 
> Right so this ark is me, Nath, yourself and Twin .... any more aboard ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I used to work on boats! You might find me useful!! If there's room??


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... I'm off the aussie men at the mo ... that was the ex .. who wanted me to be his misstress ....  .... still got mi eye on the rugby player ... ....
> 
> Right so this ark is me, Nath, yourself and Twin .... any more aboard ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well three women is plenty lol , you to cook , Twin to clean and me to supervise  We need some hot guys too though ... and Nath will have to bring a mate to chat to . Oooo your cats , and Twins Toby and my dog


----------



## sasha1

All aboard .... hehehe ... the more the merrier .... all pets welcome ....

Just got booted off the site .... wouldnt let me back on ....booted the bloody tower ... hey presto ... here I am .....hahahah

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> All aboard .... hehehe ... the more the merrier .... all pets welcome ....
> 
> Just got booted off the site .... wouldnt let me back on ....booted the bloody tower ... hey presto ... here I am .....hahahah
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hellooo and Welcome back


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo and Welcome back



Cheers hun ...

How you doing??  ...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmm maybe I've said something you don't agree with, woops, didn't mean to offened, oh well.



what the fuck??


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> what the fuck??




Hi Peeps ...

Sorry if I sound thick ...... But have I missed something 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

[QUOTE=


Hi steff,
that's bit random, not staying?

dnt these days , hows u katie ? x


----------



## sasha1

Hey peeps ....

Reading and Leeds best bits on radio 1 at mo .. hosted by the gorgeous zane lowe .... mmmmm

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> what the fuck??



yeah .... 


sasha1 said:


> Hey peeps ....
> 
> Reading and Leeds best bits on radio 1 at mo .. hosted by the gorgeous zane lowe .... mmmmm
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ive got an awesome playlist at the moment honey  just working through 

that atm


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah ....
> 
> 
> Ive got an awesome playlist at the moment honey  just working through
> 
> that atm




We should all go to a festival ... in the ark when its built ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> We should all go to a festival ... in the ark when its built ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yes good idea honey .... If either Nath or I choose the festival lol 


TWINNNNNNN !!!!!! ARE YOU OK !!??


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes good idea honey .... If either Nath or I choose the festival lol
> 
> 
> TWINNNNNNN !!!!!! ARE YOU OK !!??




No worries ..... As long as we can stop off at creamfields for a day 

Are you ok Katie?

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> We should all go to a festival ... in the ark when its built ... lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes, that would be amazing!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes good idea honey .... If either Nath or I choose the festival lol
> 
> 
> TWINNNNNNN !!!!!! ARE YOU OK !!??



lol i think we should go to a rock festival in germany then, you'd love that!

i'm fine, i ordered food so was just eating it 

im confused/pissed off but fine


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes, that would be amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol i think we should go to a rock festival in germany then, you'd love that!
> 
> i'm fine, i ordered food so was just eating it
> 
> im confused/pissed off but fine



I wouldnt let things upset you Twin , sometimes people dont think before they open their mouths  
Ive got something funny to tell you that will cheer you up anyway ..... its 
something we've chatted about before in pms ...........


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I wouldnt let things upset you Twin , sometimes people dont think before they open their mouths
> Ive got something funny to tell you that will cheer you up anyway ..... its
> something we've chatted about before in pms ...........



yeah i wouldnt usually let something written on a message board upset me but i was a bit like  im over the initial shock now though


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i wouldnt usually let something written on a message board upset me but i was a bit like  im over the initial shock now though



Hmm yes thats what I thought , you are not usually touchy about things , there are enough people like that around without you too lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm yes thats what I thought , you are not usually touchy about things , there are enough people like that around without you too lol



haha yeah i know, sorry for scaring you like that 

I'm about to go to the pub.  I promise i'm not going to get drunk though hehe!  Talk to you guys later  xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yeah i know, sorry for scaring you like that
> 
> I'm about to go to the pub.  I promise i'm not going to get drunk though hehe!  Talk to you guys later  xxx



Catch you later Twin , have fun !! take care xx


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> haha yeah i know, sorry for scaring you like that
> 
> I'm about to go to the pub.  I promise i'm not going to get drunk though hehe!  Talk to you guys later  xxx




Hi Hun ...

OOOOO ... Have a drink for me too ...  ... have a good time ..

Catch you later 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

I've just caught a bit of that child american beauty pagaent  show .... One word to sum it up ... DISTURBING .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I've just caught a bit of that child american beauty pagaent  show .... One word to sum it up ... DISTURBING ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I never watch stuff like that ......its weird to want to dress kids up like adults with lots of make-up and stuff


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha yeah i know, sorry for scaring you like that
> 
> I'm about to go to the pub.  I promise i'm not going to get drunk though hehe!  Talk to you guys later  xxx



Hey Katie, hope you have good time in Pub, sorry if I confused you, as I replied to some of those threads then you said I shouldn't encourage you to speak your mind, thought I might have pissed you off, I hope not.

Cheers

Rossi.


----------



## Davee1234

Evening all, how are we?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Evening all, how are we?



Hi Dave , how are you ? long time no see , you been hiding?


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Dave , how are you ? long time no see , you been hiding?


Been feeling really pants last couple of days, readings been between 13-20, just feel knackered


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Davee, hope you get your levels down soon and feel better.

Hey AM how you doing this evening?


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Davee, hope you get your levels down soon and feel better.
> 
> Hey AM how you doing this evening?


Cheers Rossi--you OK


----------



## sasha1

Davee1234 said:


> Evening all, how are we?




Hi Dave ...

Nice to meet you ... dont think we've bumped into each other over here before ...

How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## Davee1234

sasha1 said:


> Hi Dave ...
> 
> Nice to meet you ... dont think we've bumped into each other over here before ...
> 
> How you doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx


Hi Sasha to you as well. Looking forward to work tomorrow.....!!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I never watch stuff like that ......its weird to want to dress kids up like adults with lots of make-up and stuff



Hi Hun ...

Its wrong on some many levels hun .... ... dont get me started on a rant about this we'll be here for ages .... LOL

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Davee1234 said:


> Cheers Rossi--you OK



Not great but okay ta, glad this weekend had 2 sundays!!

Only a 4 day week ahead of us so can't be bad surely.

Evening Heidi, hope all is well.


----------



## sasha1

Davee1234 said:


> Hi Sasha to you as well. Looking forward to work tomorrow.....!!!



OOOOOO ..... I'm so looking forward to Nathan going back to school on wednesday ... the joys of teenagers who are diabetic ...  ... think I've aged about 10 years over the past 6 wks .. lol

What line of work are you in Dave

Heidi
xx


----------



## Davee1234

rossi_mac said:


> Not great but okay ta, glad this weekend had 2 sundays!!
> 
> Only a 4 day week ahead of us so can't be bad surely.
> 
> Evening Heidi, hope all is well.


Absolutly...Got the tickets for the double header at Twickers, then Sarries first home game is at Wembly, and we've treated ourselves to see the Quinns at the Stoop after that. So fun weekends coming our way.


----------



## Davee1234

sasha1 said:


> OOOOOO ..... I'm so looking forward to Nathan going back to school on wednesday ... the joys of teenagers who are diabetic ...  ... think I've aged about 10 years over the past 6 wks .. lol
> 
> What line of work are you in Dave
> 
> Heidi
> xx


We were lucky managed to get ours to camps for a couple of weeks.


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Not great but okay ta, glad this weekend had 2 sundays!!
> 
> Only a 4 day week ahead of us so can't be bad surely.
> 
> Evening Heidi, hope all is well.



Hi Ross ...

Yeah all good up here .. just off to make Nath some supper ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all, 

Welcome to the Land Of Rising Blood Sugars, erm I mean rising sun lol. Poxy levemir. What stops that damn thing from lasting a whole 24 hours like it says on the damn box. Would make my life alot easier if it would.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Welcome to the Land Of Rising Blood Sugars, erm I mean rising sun lol. Poxy levemir. What stops that damn thing from lasting a whole 24 hours like it says on the damn box. Would make my life alot easier if it would.



Hmm sorry to hear that Tom, did it ever last 24hrs for you?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Welcome to the Land Of Rising Blood Sugars, erm I mean rising sun lol. Poxy levemir. What stops that damn thing from lasting a whole 24 hours like it says on the damn box. Would make my life alot easier if it would.




Hi Tom ...

Sorry to hear you having probs with the Levemir ....  ... I think dont quote me on this but Levemir lasts about 16-18 hrs ..  ... had a nightmare when Nath was on it ... Its a bloody arse .... we got rising bloods in the house today as well ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooo Heidi , I thought you'd gone !!

Everyone in here okies??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Heidi , I thought you'd gone !!
> 
> Everyone in here okies??



Hey addict, not too bad ta, how about you? Looking forward to a 4 day week?


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ...
> 
> Sorry to hear you having probs with the Levemir ....  ... I think dont quote me on this but Levemir lasts about 16-18 hrs ..  ... had a nightmare when Nath was on it ... Its a bloody arse .... we got rising bloods in the house today as well ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Yeah, I was fine two hours after lunch but at least I haven't shot up into the fifteens and above. I was at 12.3 mmol/L before tea. I reckon you're right with the numbers you've given me there. I suppose it depends on the induvidual as well. I've just smacked that with a load of Novorapid which I'll probably regret doing in a while. This makes me want a pump even more now.



rossi_mac said:


> Hmm sorry to hear that Tom, did it ever last 24hrs for you?



It lasts about twenty hours for me. If that. Probably more like eighteen. A total pain in the arse that. It means more bloody injections which is a total pain.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Heidi , I thought you'd gone !!
> 
> Everyone in here okies??



Nah ... I'm about ...hehehehe ...lurking ....

Was just making Nath's supper ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey addict, not too bad ta, how about you? Looking forward to a 4 day week?



Haha Ive been doing some work earlier as I was sooo bored lol

Days of the week dont seem to effect my slave status with my darling boss!

Apart from that Im great thanks


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Nah ... I'm about ...hehehehe ...lurking ....
> 
> Was just making Nath's supper ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Whats he having , something nice I bet !! I quite fancy something to eat , 

I cba making anything though lol


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I was fine two hours after lunch but at least I haven't shot up into the fifteens and above. I was at 12.3 mmol/L before tea. I reckon you're right with the numbers you've given me there. I suppose it depends on the induvidual as well. I've just smacked that with a load of Novorapid which I'll probably regret doing in a while. This makes me want a pump even more now.
> 
> 
> 
> It lasts about twenty hours for me. If that. Probably more like eighteen. A total pain in the arse that. It means more bloody injections which is a total pain.




Have you seen the DSN/Consultant about the pump ?? ... Got my fingers crossed for you hun ...  ... I'm not sure if this is poss ... so forgive me if it sounds stupid .. I know it would mean another injection ... .. but could levemir be split into 3 doses??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha Ive been doing some work earlier as I was sooo bored lol
> 
> Days of the week dont seem to effect my slave status with my darling boss!
> 
> Apart from that Im great thanks



Glad to hear you're great, shame about the boss will it get worse when you're nearer to the office?

Got a few deadlines coming up too so the boss here will be laying down the law too! 

Been bit off colour today I wonder if it could be a 2 day hangover Haven't had one of them for a while! Bloody lager grrr.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Whats he having , something nice I bet !! I quite fancy something to eat ,
> 
> I cba making anything though lol



Have you not had a take out or anything to eat hun ....  .... xxxx

He is having a toasted bacon buttie ... and a apple ... ... dont tell the food police though ...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Have you not had a take out or anything to eat hun ....  .... xxxx
> 
> He is having a toasted bacon buttie ... and a apple ... ... dont tell the food police though ...lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



No I didnt bother to get take out in the end honey  Mmm Bacon sounds good though lol... Ive tons in the fridge


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Have you seen the DSN/Consultant about the pump ?? ... Got my fingers crossed for you hun ...  ... I'm not sure if this is poss ... so forgive me if it sounds stupid .. I know it would mean another injection ... .. but could levemir be split into 3 doses??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Over my Christmas holidays I'm going to ask to trial one. I'm given that option. If I like it and it agrees with me I'll go for it and get a real one. I've been doing my reading and the Medtronic Veo looks pretty damn good. I know what to do with my levemir, I've just got to up it by two units in the morning.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> No I didnt bother to get take out in the end honey  Mmm Bacon sounds good though lol... Ive tons in the fridge



Bacon is always a good choice ..... mmmmmmm .... Nath likes his crispy'ish and grilled only ....ewwwww .... fried bacon ....yuk

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Glad to hear you're great, shame about the boss will it get worse when you're nearer to the office?
> 
> Got a few deadlines coming up too so the boss here will be laying down the law too!
> 
> Been bit off colour today I wonder if it could be a 2 day hangover Haven't had one of them for a while! Bloody lager grrr.



He thinks he'll be the boss , but as I'll be closer I can kick his ass if he tries that **** with me lol  
Yes you dont seem your self today and you upset my Twin earlier I think !


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Bacon is always a good choice ..... mmmmmmm .... Nath likes his crispy'ish and grilled only ....ewwwww .... fried bacon ....yuk
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm I like it grilled buy not crispy  fried bacon is MMMMMMMM Lol love it !!


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Over my Christmas holidays I'm going to ask to trial one. I'm given that option. If I like it and it agrees with me I'll go for it and get a real one. I've been doing my reading and the Medtronic Veo looks pretty damn good. I know what to do with my levemir, I've just got to up it by two units in the morning.



Well I hope all goes well for you on the pump ...  .... What little I know about pumps the medtronic one seems to be brilliant and has all bases covered ... and very popular ... I think that is what Bev's  A is on ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> He thinks he'll be the boss , but as I'll be closer I can kick his ass if he tries that **** with me lol
> Yes you dont seem your self today and you upset my Twin earlier I think !



Hmm yeah it looks that way I popped out then came back on, and saw.

Hmm I tried to undo it, hope she's okay, I am sowwi!

Sorry Katie. I never meant to.


----------



## sasha1

Right you wonderful gorgeous peeps .... 

Gonna bid you all a good night ... I'm away off line .... Will catch up with you all 2morra ... Probably be on sometime in the afternoon ... taking Nath out for a bar lunch .... .... and a few games off pool ....

Take care .... stay safe .... ((((((HUGS))))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

You too Heidi, 

I'm off too bath and early to bed try and wake up in a better place the morrow.


Until next time.

R


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Right you wonderful gorgeous peeps ....
> 
> Gonna bid you all a good night ... I'm away off line .... Will catch up with you all 2morra ... Probably be on sometime in the afternoon ... taking Nath out for a bar lunch .... .... and a few games off pool ....
> 
> Take care .... stay safe .... ((((((HUGS))))))
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Night honey , have a good time tomorrow both of you xxxx tc xx A.M xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm yeah it looks that way I popped out then came back on, and saw.
> 
> Hmm I tried to undo it, hope she's okay, I am sowwi!
> 
> Sorry Katie. I never meant to.



I'm sure she'll be ok and not kick your ass Ross


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You too Heidi,
> 
> I'm off too bath and early to bed try and wake up in a better place the morrow.
> 
> 
> Until next time.
> 
> R



Bye Ross , catch you tomorrow  Enjoy your early night


----------



## tracey w

Evening all.

OMG AM, what an awful night yu had, i was worried about your correction for the biccies at the time 

Crap week end myself, diabetes blues, levels in the sky today then corrected and flippin hypo, soooooooooo p****d off with it today. Went  out with oh today and felt shit and got him to bring me back home, i really hate the way it makes me feel sometimes. Oh well tomorrow is another day,

nite all xx


----------



## Steff

goodnight sleep well all


----------



## tracey w

Oh, just read the fraudulent diabetic thread, found it rather offensive the way it was written , hd to reply, will probably get struck off now,  ah well


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Evening all.
> 
> OMG AM, what an awful night yu had, i was worried about your correction for the biccies at the time
> 
> Crap week end myself, diabetes blues, levels in the sky today then corrected and flippin hypo, soooooooooo p****d off with it today. Went  out with oh today and felt shit and got him to bring me back home, i really hate the way it makes me feel sometimes. Oh well tomorrow is another day,
> 
> nite all xx



Hmm yes its not been my best few days  I only had the biscuits as I'd has a row with my friend and upset him so was down about it , I didnt even enjoy them lol 
Im glad I didnt do a full correction , usually Id correct right down to about 6 ish , I only took 8 units instead though . 
Awww sorry to hear youve had a rough time too Tracey ((hugs)) I hope you have a better day tomorrow !! Night take care xx A.M xx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Oh, just read the fraudulent diabetic thread, found it rather offensive the way it was written , hd to reply, will probably get struck off now,  ah well



its what you feel so type it hun , noone can stop you , hope you fele better tomorrow sleep well


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Oh, just read the fraudulent diabetic thread, found it rather offensive the way it was written , hd to reply, will probably get struck off now,  ah well



Hmm well I keep going in there to post and coming away again to re-think what I want to say ... without being rude and I cant do it lol Twin is the same


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> dnt these days , hows u katie ? x



went t'pub!  

How come you dont stay these days then? im ok, hope you are well x



sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> OOOOO ... Have a drink for me too ... ... have a good time ..
> 
> Catch you later
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Had a couple for you heidi! 



rossi_mac said:


> Hey Katie, hope you have good time in Pub, sorry if I confused you, as I replied to some of those threads then you said I shouldn't encourage you to speak your mind, thought I might have pissed you off, I hope not.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi.



Im sorry rossi, think i took what you said the wrong way!




insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm yes its not been my best few days  I only had the biscuits as I'd has a row with my friend and upset him so was down about it , I didnt even enjoy them lol
> Im glad I didnt do a full correction , usually Id correct right own to about 6 ish , I only took 8 units instead though .
> Awww sorry to hear youve had a rough time too Tracey ((hugs)) I hope you have a better day tomorrow !! Night take care xx A.M xx



you ok twin? was he mean?? im hating men right now, think i need some twin advice lol.





insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm well I keep going in there to post and coming away again to re-think what I want to say ... without being rude and I cant do it lol Twin is the same



yeah, think im ready to reply now, thanks for the nudge tracy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> you ok twin? was he mean?? im hating men right now, think i need some twin advice lol.



Errm I was a total bitch to him , completely out of order and bloody nasty  Now we havent spoken for a few days  I think hes sulking lol
Grrrrr men are such a pain in the a*se Im abit bereft at the moment though 
Ok whats up then Twin..? I'm hating men too lol.. lets bitch about them lol


----------



## katie

Edit:

just deleting this embarrassing mesage, thanks for the msn chat twin 
what are we going to do with ourselves?!


----------



## Steff

morning all


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> went t'pub!
> 
> How come you dont stay these days then? im ok, hope you are well x
> 
> I just aint in good place right now i aint totally abandoned the place tho im no good when im a moody cow so i just choose to back off till i've sorted my head out x


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon crew,

Steff hope you find the good place soon.

I feel better today, just had a scotch egg so Rossi's smiling!

Hello to you all when you pop on, It's september! gonna get dark soon, kids back to school, longer car journeys grrr!


----------



## katie

Good morning everyone!

Yes it is morning lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Edit:
> 
> just deleting this embarrassing mesage, thanks for the msn chat twin
> what are we going to do with ourselves?!



You are welcome Twin  I always enjoy our bitching convo's  

catch you later , I went to bed at 8.30am in the end twin eeeeek


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all! 

Just finishing off my lunch break and thought I'd stick my head in. Hope you're all having a good day


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> You are welcome Twin I always enjoy our bitching convo's
> 
> catch you later , I went to bed at 8.30am in the end twin eeeeek



haha they are great... men suck! etc 

eeek 8.30?! just after i left msn I realised I was hypo at 2.6 again GRR, so I didnt get to sleep till 5am, now i feel reeaally tired.  you much be extra tired today then!



SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Just finishing off my lunch break and thought I'd stick my head in. Hope you're all having a good day



thanks, hope you had a nice lunch. which reminds me, I need some brunch hehe.


----------



## SacredHeart

I did actually...Turkey sandwich on an eight grain roll from the deli in town *droooools* Though for an eight grain roll, there was a heck of a lot of sesame going on


----------



## rossi_mac

Just had turkey sarnie too, on homemade granary bread, tasty.

Anyway gonna get head down and crack on, catch you all later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Just finishing off my lunch break and thought I'd stick my head in. Hope you're all having a good day



Hello have a good day, its pouring dowwn with rain here and cold and miserable 


katie said:


> haha they are great... men suck! etc
> 
> eeek 8.30?! just after i left msn I realised I was hypo at 2.6 again GRR, so I didnt get to sleep till 5am, now i feel reeaally tired.  you much be extra tired today then



I got chatting after you left this morning and then I realised it was 8.30 so I took my morning Levemir and slept for a few hours .. seriously ****ed up sleep patterns lol


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Yes it is morning lol.



Yep looks like I did get the time of day wrong! Doh! And I thought I was with it today oh well, maybe I'll try again tomorrow. 

Grrr burning eyes, I hate that, but half the time when I have it I don't test high?? Arse!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello have a good day, its pouring dowwn with rain here and cold and miserable
> 
> I got chatting after you left this morning and then I realised it was 8.30 so I took my morning Levemir and slept for a few hours .. seriously ****ed up sleep patterns lol



aww that's rubbish  it's quite nice here.

lol, I told you to stop chatting to people, tut!!   Well at least youve broken the pattern of waking up at 7am, but maybe that isnt a good thing?!


have a good day at work rossi


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good afternoon All *


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Yep looks like I did get the time of day wrong! Doh! And I thought I was with it today oh well, maybe I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> Grrr burning eyes, I hate that, but half the time when I have it I don't test high?? Arse!



hehe I was just joking about it being morning because it wasnt when I said that, but i hadn't been awake long. if that makes sense?!

hmm dont think ive had burning eyes before, but they do go dry when im high - i wear contacts sometimes and they get really uncomfortable


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon, yes it definately is.

Cheers Katie, will probably run out of hours agian, or from another viewpoint, not get enough done!!

Hi AM you have all the good weather, had a little shower just as I popped out to bank but otherwise it's good here, obviously not as nice as sunny B.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> aww that's rubbish  it's quite nice here.
> 
> lol, I told you to stop chatting to people, tut!!   Well at least youve broken the pattern of waking up at 7am, but maybe that isnt a good thing?



yes thats true , I do mostly only sleep 3 /4 hours though , I slept for about 3 hours earlier  how long did you get , you left me just before 4am didnt you?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hehe I was just joking about it being morning because it wasnt when I said that, but i hadn't been awake long. if that makes sense?!
> 
> hmm dont think ive had burning eyes before, but they do go dry when im high - i wear contacts sometimes and they get really uncomfortable



Well between us we'll get it right one day! I guessed you hadn't been up to long! but I have been up since 6, so thought I should know what time it was?? 

Yeah eyes, I'm begining to think it's nothing to do with blood sugar levels as it happens so often, just really annoying, maybe I should test a bit more often! Or maybe I'm just getting bad eyesight regardless?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes thats true , I do mostly only sleep 3 /4 hours though , I slept for about 3 hours earlier how long did you get , you left me just before 4am didnt you?



3 hours, thats not much 

yeah it was about quarter to 4 and then i realised i was hypo and it was quite a bad one so didnt get to go to bed till 5  but I slept 7 hours! It doesnt feel like Ive had 7 hours though!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> 3 hours, thats not much
> 
> yeah it was about quarter to 4 and then i realised i was hypo and it was quite a bad one so didnt get to go to bed till 5  but I slept 7 hours! It doesnt feel like Ive had 7 hours though!



Hmm I know , Im soo tired today but I still wont sleep very well tonight 

Lucky you 7 hours is good ! its just crazy times lol , thats why you still feel

tired , your body clock is messed up like mine Grrrr


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Well between us we'll get it right one day! I guessed you hadn't been up to long! but I have been up since 6, so thought I should know what time it was??
> 
> Yeah eyes, I'm begining to think it's nothing to do with blood sugar levels as it happens so often, just really annoying, maybe I should test a bit more often! Or maybe I'm just getting bad eyesight regardless?



hehe.

yeah maybe you should test whenever your eyes are burning to see if it's linked to your sugar levels.  You should probably make an opticians appointment too!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I know , Im soo tired today but I still wont sleep very well tonight
> 
> Lucky you 7 hours is good ! its just crazy times lol , thats why you still feel
> 
> tired , your body clock is messed up like mine Grrrr



yeah, it isnt good is it 

well i hope you get to bed a bit earlier tonight at least. you'll have to make yourself log out of yahoo


----------



## SacredHeart

Looking out of my window at the office, and all I can say is - 

Hailstone? Excuse me?!


----------



## katie

lol that's crazy.

it's ok here, just a bit dull.  hope it doesnt start raining later because im planning on going for a run.


----------



## SacredHeart

And may I add to that - 

Thunder?! What happened to the gorgeous sunshine I walked in at lunchtime, all of 3 1/2 hours ago?! Or when I went out to get a drink about an hour ago?

Madness, I tell you. The apocalypse is coming!


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing ... in this Biblical Weather ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Grateful to be indoors! Hopefully it will have died by the time I go home at 6


----------



## sasha1

SacredHeart said:


> Grateful to be indoors! Hopefully it will have died by the time I go home at 6



Hi Hun ...

Me too .... I have no intention of stepping out in this lot ....  .... Its just not letting up ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hehe.
> 
> yeah maybe you should test whenever your eyes are burning to see if it's linked to your sugar levels.  You should probably make an opticians appointment too!



Hmm well been burning for last hour or more, just tested 5.8, so thats good, but why are my eyes burning. Hmm maybe you're right I should go see opticians, then again they scare me!

That was the thing that scared me most about this D thing, doctor said nah it ain't D go get eyes tested, before that I hadn'e had them tested for well can't remember probably 15 years more.

Afternoon all, Heidi, Sacred. 

and AM sorry didn't se eyou there, thought you were away working?!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm well been burning for last hour or more, just tested 5.8, so thats good, but why are my eyes burning. Hmm maybe you're right I should go see opticians, then again they scare me!
> 
> That was the thing that scared me most about this D thing, doctor said nah it ain't D go get eyes tested, before that I hadn'e had them tested for well can't remember probably 15 years more.
> 
> Afternoon all, Heidi, Sacred.




Hi Ross ..

How you doing ??

Dya still want on this bloody ark .... lol ... its lashing it down here ...booooo

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ..
> 
> How you doing ??
> 
> Dya still want on this bloody ark .... lol ... its lashing it down here ...booooo
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Woo Hoo coming aboard!! I'll bring the rum!

Weathers good here but yeah why no! Always think it would be cool to live on a boat, went for walk along canals over Regents Park way good life, maybes!?


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Woo Hoo coming aboard!! I'll bring the rum!
> 
> Weathers good here but yeah why no! Always think it would be cool to live on a boat, went for walk along canals over Regents Park way good life, maybes!?



Thats the spirit .... lol .... Ohh gotta bring the cats too .... 

Aye the river/sea is the life me thinks .... besides no bloody council tax to worry about ....hehehe

Heidi
xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh.....down to drizzle now. Maybe I'll see a rainbow on the way home? That might be nice


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing ?

I'm about ... but the weather is playing havoc with my connection ...  ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing ?
> 
> I'm about ... but the weather is playing havoc with my connection ...  ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hellooo All  Everyone ok this evening?*


----------



## tracey w

Helloo all  Im good, but weather been terrible today eh?

Hope everyone s ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Helloo all  Im good, but weather been terrible today eh?
> 
> Hope everyone s ok?



Hi Tracey , hmm yes rubbish weather here today too  You had a better day today?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hellooo All  Everyone ok this evening?*



Hi Hun ...

How you doing ? ... We both good up here ... apart for the bloody weather ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

tracey w said:


> Helloo all  Im good, but weather been terrible today eh?
> 
> Hope everyone s ok?



Hi Tracey ...

Glad you good hun ... Me and Nath are ok ... getting ready for Nath going back to school tomorrow ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tracey , hmm yes rubbish weather here today too  You had a better day today?



not too bad thanks, still a little high on the numbers, might have to change basal, again!

not been too good on low carb latey so thats not helped, but had low carb tea so hoping for a better evening?

right gotta tidy up before i can settle infront of the box, see you all later

(least ive not been chucked off, sooooooo annoyed by that thread )


----------



## tracey w

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tracey ...
> 
> Glad you good hun ... Me and Nath are ok ... getting ready for Nath going back to school tomorrow ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Oh good luck for tomorrow, hope its painless


----------



## Steff

evening hope all is well


----------



## sasha1

tracey w said:


> Oh good luck for tomorrow, hope its painless




Sure will be for me anyway ... lol .... .... just hope things go well for Nath ... 

PS .... Agree with you fully on that thread ... naffed me off too ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> evening hope all is well



Hi Hun ..

All good here ta ... How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> evening hope all is well



Hi Steff, hope you are doing ok, you seem a little down at the mo? I get really low at times and just dont want to speak to anyone, worst is you have to when you go to work dont you?


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> All good here ta ... How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



getting there heidi hun im taking tomoz off tho i cant deal with work x 


are you ok and nath ?  he bk to skewl 2day? x


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hi Steff, hope you are doing ok, you seem a little down at the mo? I get really low at times and just dont want to speak to anyone, worst is you have to when you go to work dont you?



hi tracey aye your right , aint like me tbh i usually can cope but guess not , im off tomorrow told them i will be bk thursday tho


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> hi tracey aye your right , aint like me tbh i usually can cope but guess not , im off tomorrow told them i will be bk thursday tho



Totally know how you feel Steff, same happened to me last week, took two days off, oh was away and just needed space to myself. do what you have to do hun, please take care xxxx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Totally know how you feel Steff, same happened to me last week, took two days off, oh was away and just needed space to myself. do what you have to do hun, please take care xxxx



cheers tracey 

im away now tc xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> getting there heidi hun im taking tomoz off tho i cant deal with work x
> 
> 
> are you ok and nath ?  he bk to skewl 2day? x



You do right hun ... Have a couple of days off work ... it may help and do you good ... 

Yeah we both ok ta ... No he back 2morra hun .... just getting all his gear ready .... shock horror he's got in the bath .... lol ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

evening all!

It has been REALLY quiet today and now suddenly it's really busy.

How is everyone?


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> You do right hun ... Have a couple of days off work ... it may help and do you good ...
> 
> Yeah we both ok ta ... No he back 2morra hun .... just getting all his gear ready .... shock horror he's got in the bath .... lol ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



okay hun well good luck with that i got a week left to prepare not that that will be long enuff tho x


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> evening all!
> 
> It has been REALLY quiet today and now suddenly it's really busy.
> 
> How is everyone?



good evening Katie hope your well, just logging off now going to watch the fixer on itv


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> good evening Katie hope your well, just logging off now going to watch the fixer on itv



hi steff, yeah not bad thanks - hope you are well too. enjoy the programme 

AM, you about?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hi steff, yeah not bad thanks - hope you are well too. enjoy the programme
> 
> AM, you about?



Yeah im here lurking lol , you okies?


----------



## katie

lol hey, yeah im ok. still feel knackered! hows you??

I havent spoken to that guy yet, think i'll leave it till tomorrow or the next day before I send that message


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol hey, yeah im. still feel knackered! hows you??
> 
> I havent spoken to that guy yet, think i'll leave it till tomorrow or the next day before I send that message



Im soo tired and Im rowing on yahoo with that person I showed you the pms from lastnight lol......... hysterical , its good stress relief im taking my temper out on them lol !! shocking some of the things ive said  straight to the point but NASTYYYY , creepy sicko lol ewwww *puke*

JKust get it done tomorrow !! stop putting it off !


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im soo tired and Im rowing on yahoo with that person I showed you the pms from lastnight lol......... hysterical , its good stress relief im taking my temper out on them lol !! shocking some of the things ive said  straight to the point but NASTYYYY , creepy sicko lol ewwww *puke*
> 
> JKust get it done tomorrow !! stop putting it off !



yeah eew, tell him that if he now realises how sick it was he should send himself back to jail 

ok i'll do it tomorrow, just thought i'd leave it a bit so i look less of a stalker  we were fine on sunday, why should i feel like a stalker?? grr men


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah eew, tell him that if he now realises how sick it was he should send himself back to jail
> 
> ok i'll do it tomorrow, just thought i'd leave it a bit so i look less of a stalker  we were fine on sunday, why should i feel like a stalker?? grr men



ermm Ive just told him hes going to hell with all the other sick f****!! 

and alot worse that that too lol  

Hmm just go for it tomorrow ! dont put it off again ! once its done its done !

its not stalking if you already hang out together lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ermm Ive just told him hes going to hell with all the other sick f****!!
> 
> and alot worse that that too lol
> 
> Hmm just go for it tomorrow ! dont put it off again ! once its done its done !
> 
> its not stalking if you already hang out together lol



lol, let's hope someone in his area has heard about what he's done and isn't affraid to go to prison themselves 

haha i know it isnt stalking but if i send more than one text it makes me feel like a stalker. who doesnt reply but then wants to hang out?! weird.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, I saw a rainbow on the way home! Didn't have the energy to run to the end and dig for the pot of gold!!

Hope you girls are okay.

Was playing tennis on wii earlier, got a bit low!! Not used to exercise that time of the day!! Doh!

And obviously hope the rest of the happy gang are winning.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, I saw a rainbow on the way home! Didn't have the energy to run to the end and dig for the pot of gold!!
> 
> Hope you girls are okay.
> 
> Was playing tennis on wii earlier, got a bit low!! Not used to exercise that time of the day!! Doh!
> 
> And obviously hope the rest of the happy gang are winning.



evening rossi.

ah a rainbow, how lovely, havent seen one for a while! (obviously need to get out more )

I'm doing ok,  I had white pasta earlier and so far I havent spiked and I was 6.9 4 hours afterwards, it's a miracle   ive run out of low carb food 

I want a wii! I need the exercise lol


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> evening rossi.
> 
> ah a rainbow, how lovely, havent seen one for a while! (obviously need to get out more )
> 
> I'm doing ok,  I had white pasta earlier and so far I havent spiked and I was 6.9 4 hours afterwards, it's a miracle   ive run out of low carb food
> 
> I want a wii! I need the exercise lol



But it never rains in B, so you need to get in the car on a wet day to see one surely??

Thats wicked Woo Hooo no spike I mean.

have fish and salad ce soir for tea, left overs, nice lowish too.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> But it never rains in B, so you need to get in the car on a wet day to see one surely??
> 
> Thats wicked Woo Hooo no spike I mean.
> 
> have fish and salad ce soir for tea, left overs, nice lowish too.




lol yep i would obviously have to go somewhere 

I was quite amazed, maybe i'll spike later  hopefully not.

wow that sounds nice and healthy! maybe i'll be healthy tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol yep i would obviously have to go somewhere
> 
> I was quite amazed, maybe i'll spike later  hopefully not.
> 
> wow that sounds nice and healthy! maybe i'll be healthy tomorrow



If not tomorrow the day after


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> If not tomorrow the day after



exactly 

right, catch you later rossi, need a break from the laptop! x


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Just back from work and I'm knackered but now sixty quid to the good.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> exactly
> 
> right, catch you later rossi, need a break from the laptop! x



Cheers Katie, 



Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just back from work and I'm knackered but now sixty quid to the good.
> 
> Tom



That's a good night Tom!! I'm generally down whenever I'm out!

Catch you all laters need to deal with the cats!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Helloooo everyone  All ok I hope *


----------



## rossi_mac

All good here AM hope yous good.

The summer has defo finished, had a jacket on this morning!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> All good here AM hope yous good.
> 
> The summer has defo finished, had a jacket on this morning!!



*Hi Ross , I'm okies thanks ... tired  Hmm what summer!? its been raining here for daysssss now , Wheres Heidi with that Ark lol? Glad to see you happier and your usual self today !!*


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Ross , I'm okies thanks ... tired  Hmm what summer!? its been raining here for daysssss now , Wheres Heidi with that Ark lol? Glad to see you happier and your usual self today !!*



Yeah lets get all aboard and go on a cruise to the middle of now where, there's something magical about being in the middle of the ocean and nothing in sight!

You working today?

Grr bloody removal companies, they just tried to make me pay more money, I stood my ground asked the twit why and he said, oh no thats no problem we can honour your original quote sir! Damn right pal!!


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all 

hope all is good


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good afternoon all
> 
> hope all is good



Hey Steff, how you doing these past few days? A bit better eye hopes


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Steff, how you doing these past few days? A bit better eye hopes



yep thx how are you Rossi?


----------



## katie

oi twin, what happened to you last night, did you fall asleep?? haha.

Hello steff and rossi


----------



## sofaraway

afternoon all


----------



## katie

hi nikki, how are you?


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, Nikki, Katie, Steff glad you're okay, long may it last

Anyone else afoot?

Grr gonna be a long day at work, serious head action needed!


----------



## sofaraway

hey katie, rossi

I'm ok, been away from this place for a few days so nice to be back. 

I had a half day today, well they say half, 5 hours instead of 7.5 but good all the same


----------



## katie

Eeek, don't work _too_ hard Rossi.



sofaraway said:


> hey katie, rossi
> 
> I'm ok, been away from this place for a few days so nice to be back.
> 
> I had a half day today, well they say half, 5 hours instead of 7.5 but good all the same



welcome back!  What time did you start today?  i'm looking for a job, but really not hard enough


----------



## sofaraway

started at 7:15 meant i had to get up at 5:40 and I was still awake at 2am I couldn't sleep for some reason. I'm knackered now but have to go to meet my g/f and her mate for dinner. Going to Ask- wondering if I should have pasta or pizaa?


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> started at 7:15 meant i had to get up at 5:40 and I was still awake at 2am I couldn't sleep for some reason. I'm knackered now but have to go to meet my g/f and her mate for dinner. Going to Ask- wondering if I should have pasta or pizaa?



ouch thats far too early 

Well that's easy, I always choose pizza hehe. Except that last time I went for an itallian I was being very good with the low carbing so I has chicken!  It cost alot more though grr.

Right, i'm off to the post office to post all the stuff ive sold on amazon.  Catch you later guys xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon all ...

Hows everyone doing ??   

Heidi
xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all.....gaaaaah, coming up to 5, and I am SO HUNGRY, with no food worth eating. Will have to be a good girl and wait until dinner


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, oh to finish at 5!!

God my head hurts, I couldn;t even remember the wifes phone number!!

Nikki, go pasta, or why not just a bit of fish or meat, sometimes those italian places have nice fish? even if you do have the evil pizza thing, enjoy it


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, finish at 6, but I'm still hungry even though it's 5


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, finish at 6, but I'm still hungry even though it's 5



fair do's I had a scotch egg about half eleven, so didn't actually eat lunch till after one, so not actually hungry which is good??! Tempted to head off now tho I'm brain dead! (more than usual I mean!)

PS did you see a rainbow last night on way home?? I did, was cool!

PPS Hello not sure we actually met on here! (Memory not great!)


----------



## rossi_mac

Right I'm off home, hope you're all well when you come on, the day I've had, I'm not switching the computer on when I get home!! 

Take care all, and behave!!


----------



## Steff

gd evening all hope all is well


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello People ...All okies?? *


----------



## Steff

hope the weather is better where yas are rain rain and errmm more rain here today


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> hope the weather is better where yas are rain rain and errmm more rain here today



I know just what you mean steff! Can't believe I was sat out in the garden in hot sunshine on Monday! It's been chucking it down here for hours now!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I know just what you mean steff! Can't believe I was sat out in the garden in hot sunshine on Monday! It's been chucking it down here for hours now!



*Its been raining here for about 3 days   I think Im developing webbed feet and a quack lol *


----------



## katie

hello everyone!

it's been raining here today (it finally arrived down south!) and I went to the post office earlier wearing a rain coat but still got soaked through


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> it's been raining here today (it finally arrived down south!) and I went to the post office earlier wearing a rain coat but still got soaked through



*I hate wet weather when I have to go out in it lol , Its always really clammy , you have to wear a coat but then end up too hot  I prefer Snow.. from the comfort of my nice warm house ... when I know I dont have to travel anywhere lol *


----------



## Davee1234

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I hate wet weather when I have to go out in it lol , Its always really clammy , you have to wear a coat but then end up too hot  I prefer Snow.. from the comfort of my nice warm house ... when I know I dont have to travel anywhere lol *


Hi all, everybody OK?


----------



## Davee1234

Davee1234 said:


> Hi all, everybody OK?


Looks like I scared everyone off. I'll try later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Davee1234 said:


> Hi all, everybody OK?





Davee1234 said:


> Looks like I scared everyone off. I'll try later.



*Hi Dave , you ok ?  heheh its not you , its been rather quiet in here for a few days lol. All manic depressives with all the bad weather we're having I think *


----------



## katie

Hi dave, im here now. I'm always really slow and miss people haha 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *I hate wet weather when I have to go out in it lol , Its always really clammy , you have to wear a coat but then end up too hot  I prefer Snow.. from the comfort of my nice warm house ... when I know I dont have to travel anywhere lol *



yes I hate that! I always end up getting really hot when I wear a coat.  lol yeah snow is amazing 

I did some stalking twin and think 'that guy' had an incident over the weekend and probably wasnt very happy!! so that explains ignoring my texts on monday.  but why not just text me now and moan about it?? for goodness sake I give up, stoopid men!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Dave , you ok ?  heheh its not you , its been rather quiet in here for a few days lol. All manic depressives with all the bad weather we're having I think*



haha yeah think im going to turn into one unless i get a job soon


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, I'm not sure we have actually 'met' properly. I'm Becky 

Didn't see a rainbow last night, sadly. I did see a man in a red and black dinner suit with a parrot on the way home tonight though. 



rossi_mac said:


> fair do's I had a scotch egg about half eleven, so didn't actually eat lunch till after one, so not actually hungry which is good??! Tempted to head off now tho I'm brain dead! (more than usual I mean!)
> 
> PS did you see a rainbow last night on way home?? I did, was cool!
> 
> PPS Hello not sure we actually met on here! (Memory not great!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes I hate that! I always end up getting really hot when I wear a coat.  lol yeah snow is amazing
> 
> I did some stalking twin and think 'that guy' had an incident over the weekend and probably wasnt very happy!! so that explains ignoring my texts on monday.  but why not just text me now and moan about it?? for goodness sake I give up, stoopid men




Ah .. Oh I hope he's ok (or do I ?) He can still text though , it takes a few seconds .... men forget this simple fact lol Unless you dont answer a text from them ! I'm giving up too Lol , I'm staying single and miserable rather than bother with guys and be more miserable


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah .. Oh I hope he's ok (or do I ?) He can still text though , it takes a few seconds .... men forget this simple fact lol Unless you dont answer a text from them ! I'm giving up too Lol , I'm staying single and miserable rather than bother with guys and be more miserable



sounds like his flour is ruined and he's been ripping it up  but yeah it takes two seconds to text, bastard! he could just tell me he's not having a very good time...  yep totally giving up. next time he wants a drinking partner he can f*** off 

I might try lesbianism first and if that doesnt work out i'll just be lonely


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sounds like his flour is ruined and he's been ripping it up  but yeah it takes two seconds to text, bastard! he could just tell me he's not having a very good time... yep totally giving up. next time he wants a drinking partner he can f*** off
> 
> I might try lesbianism first and if that doesnt work out i'll just be lonely



Hmm no excuse for not texting though Twin  Lets just hate on all men for a while , it's easier lol .
 I think your last comment is abit extreme lol !!


----------



## Northerner

You've obviously never seen me trying to text - takes hours!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm no excuse for not texting though Twin  Lets just hate on all men for a while , it's easier lol .
> I think your last comment is abit extreme lol !!



yeah maybe, my standards would be extremely high so it would never happen 

no more men, they can p*ss off! i'm so annoyed haha. Oh well, i'll be going out at the weekend WITHOUT him and having far more fun


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> You've obviously never seen me trying to text - takes hours!



this guy does have chunky fingers...

but it's been since monday


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

Another day of work done and another sixty quid in the bank. How are you all?

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Another day of work done and another sixty quid in the bank. How are you all?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom  you've survived another day of toil then  All good here thanks


----------



## katie

Hi Tom, not bad thanks, how are you?

god I could do with ?60, need to find a job, grr


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> Hi Tom, not bad thanks, how are you?
> 
> god I could do with ?60, need to find a job, grr



Ah this is a really good job. For putting things in bags and boxes for eight hours a day this is bloody good pay.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tom  you've survived another day of toil then  All good here thanks



Hehehe, yeah I'm still standing  Another day done and all that.


----------



## Davee1234

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Another day of work done and another sixty quid in the bank. How are you all?
> 
> Tom


Hi All, how we all doing?


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah this is a really good job. For putting things in bags and boxes for eight hours a day this is bloody good pay.



haha sounds good  ok i'll actually try to find one tomorrow


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> haha sounds good  ok i'll actually try to find one tomorrow



This is the first job I've had all summer. I'm lucky to have found this one. This is going to last until I disappear off to uni!


----------



## Davee1234

Tom Hreben said:


> This is the first job I've had all summer. I'm lucky to have found this one. This is going to last until I disappear off to uni!


Hi Tom, What uni you off to?


----------



## Davee1234

Davee1234 said:


> Hi Tom, What uni you off to?


Looks like I've offended you all....Second time I've come in and it goes quiet. Ah well.


----------



## Steff

hi all x x x


----------



## Freddie99

Davee1234 said:


> Looks like I've offended you all....Second time I've come in and it goes quiet. Ah well.



Not a chance of that Davee, me jsut dozing at the laptop here. 



Davee1234 said:


> Hi Tom, What uni you off to?



I'm off to Brighton uni to study for a BSc in Applied Biomedical Science.


----------



## Freddie99

Hey Steff,

Hope you're ok.

Right folks, time for me to call it a day and go to sleep.

Catch you all tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi Tom nights sleep well x


----------



## katie

Davee1234 said:


> Looks like I've offended you all....Second time I've come in and it goes quiet. Ah well.



unfortunately it isnt live chat!

night Tom x

Anyone else still about?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> unfortunately it isnt live chat!
> 
> night Tom x
> 
> Anyone else still about?



Yeah Twin Im here lol


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Twin Im here lol



*BOO!                                          .*


----------



## katie

Hi twin, hi tez. how are you??


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

I'm juggling cooking and updating the satnav. Satnav has taken 4 hours to update so far....


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi twin, hi tez. how are you??



*hellooo .everyone okies > its sooooo quiet in here *


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm juggling cooking and updating the satnav. Satnav has taken 4 hours to update so far....



wow! thats ages. must be lots of new roads or something?!  What's cooking?



insulinaddict09 said:


> *hellooo .everyone okies > its sooooo quiet in here *



It has been quiet all week! I dont know what to do with myself. God i'm sad


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> It has been quiet all week! I dont know what to do with myself. God i'm sad



*I know its sooo quiet  hehehe hey Twin I think you've chased Tez away lol  Hellooooooo any lurkers ????????*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I know its sooo quiet  hehehe hey Twin I think you've chased Tez away lol  Hellooooooo any lurkers ????????*



yeah did i say something wrong??


----------



## Tezzz

Nope,

Preparing din dins. Chopping up *fresh veggies*!!!

I haven't cut myself on the super sharp knife so no impromptu blood tests!


----------



## Tezzz

Don't you just love technology...?

Went into the shop to get a satnav for france holidays. Model 255T please.

If you have this model it can do hands free.... Built into the car...

If you have this model it has speed cameras... Got a lifetime subscription to Cyclops...

If you have..................... groan...................... don't need or want it.

Do you want some commission... ? I ask.. Yes was the reply.

My answer was "then go to the f**king store room and get the model I asked for!!"

Grrr... Sales assistants. 

Now I'm installing the latest maps and it's takeing ages... I'll let it do it overnight.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Now I'm installing the latest maps and it's takeing ages... I'll let it do it overnight.



that's probably the best idea tez 

Twin, a guy i used to see randomly just text to see if i want to meet up GRRRRRRR, why never the person u want to text you?? haha


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed now. Bit bloated after all the veggies..

Night night.


----------



## Steff

good morning hope all is well

it rained well into the night here must of been good 9 hours of the stuff x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff and everyone else.

BG 5.8. I'm impressed after eating at gone midnight. Lots of Low Carb veggies.

Right, must dive in the shower and get ready for W. Not keen as the kids are going back to school and the first years need breaking in (how to buy a  ticket).


----------



## Corrine

Good luck Tez with the first year's!


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all 

Yeah good luck Tez with the kids! And anyone else who has such affects!?!

Today is good - not headbutting a brick wall today!

Becky ...
I did see a man in a red and black dinner suit with a parrot on the way home tonight though.

what the .....?

Starving marvin, need to munch on me lunch.


----------



## SacredHeart

I know! That was exactly my reaction....it does make you wonder.


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon  

hope all is good ?
been so nice until i out the washing out grrrrrr


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm thinking a tumble dryer might be an option there steff given the shocking weather??

Afternoon all, 

Tez, you on your mobile in the canteen? Cool.


----------



## Steff

It aint currently working and aint got the spends to get it fixed


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> It aint currently working and aint got the spends to get it fixed



Fair do's.

Hope tings are getting better in the Steff camp.

Woo Hoo it's nearly bloody friday! I haven't had a drink since saturday night shoot!


----------



## Steff

wooo cant wait to get this weke out the way been yukky
i hope 2morrow night t have a takeway with an old m8 of mine , if she aint working that is


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> wooo cant wait to get this weke out the way been yukky
> i hope 2morrow night t have a takeway with an old m8 of mine , if she aint working that is



That sounds like a good idea! take away mmmm. So what's your fav? chinese indian italian??? The tandoori near us is ace, as is the chinese, I'd have either every night if funds/health allowed!!Normally let the wife choose.

Have a cracker whatever you munch on!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> That sounds like a good idea! take away mmmm. So what's your fav? chinese indian italian??? The tandoori near us is ace, as is the chinese, I'd have either every night if funds/health allowed!!Normally let the wife choose.
> 
> Have a cracker whatever you munch on!!



Indian for me hun not keen on chinese and i make enuff italian stuff in the week so a good curry with naan and rice with some pakuras sounds superb to me x


----------



## rossi_mac

got me wanting a ruby now !! 

Still something to look forward to as it always feels like a real treat, hmm do I deserve a treat??


----------



## Steff

I hope so depends if you have been a nawty boy this week or not lol , i know i do I have been trying so hard to avoid anything from a takeaway shop but i think tomorrow night i am guna take the plunge.


----------



## rossi_mac

I've been good as gold this week Steff! Like every week Well you enjoy it.


----------



## Steff

good glad to hear it , ty i will i shall return saturday morning on here regretting it more then likely 

it's quiet in here 2day


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah a lot of quiet days lately lots to do I guess kids back and work getting busier, which can't be bad!and I guess some stirring threads may put some people off coming on here maybe?


----------



## Steff

yeah good point , my lad goes back tuesday he been dying to go back since about end of August lol


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Helloooo Everyone  All well I hope *


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon Heidi, all good down here ta, you two good I hope, how was Nath back at school, all good I hope!

Afternoon to everyone else when you appear hope you had a good day, friday the morrow!! Woopie!


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hi heidi hun x


----------



## rossi_mac

Oh didn't see you there Hiya AM how yous doing??


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo Everyone  All well I hope *



Hi Hun ..

How you doing ?? ... Are you still working hard ??

Just about to sort my washing out ... boo ... 

Sick of this chuffin weather ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon Heidi, all good down here ta, you two good I hope, how was Nath back at school, all good I hope!
> 
> Afternoon to everyone else when you appear hope you had a good day, friday the morrow!! Woopie!




Hi Ross ...

Glad you ok hun ... Things ok up here to ... Nath's first day back at school went spot on ... today ok till after dinner ... 2 hrs outdoor games ... got P***** wet through ... and came home hypoing ...  ... but all good now ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi heidi hun x



Hi Hun ..

How you doing ... Is it windy over Newcastle way ... Blowing a right hoolie over this side ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> How you doing ... Is it windy over Newcastle way ... Blowing a right hoolie over this side ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yes been bloeing a gale all day long hun no rain tho for about 5 hours so washing got a good drying x


----------



## SacredHeart

Not a great start, I'm sure. 

Re: weather thought, it does seem like someone's just flipped a big switch and gone 'right, autumn now!' doesn't it?



sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> Glad you ok hun ... Things ok up here to ... Nath's first day back at school went spot on ... today ok till after dinner ... 2 hrs outdoor games ... got P***** wet through ... and came home hypoing ...  ... but all good now ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Yep you're spot on there Becky.

Mind you the beebs website says sun sun sun for the weekend in the smoke! Here's hoping

hmmm when have I ever trusted weather forecasts!!?


----------



## rossi_mac

No one in town tonight??


----------



## katie

hey rossi, how are you?

have u seen AM lately? I need to bitch about men with her because im feeling sad


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hey rossi, how are you?
> 
> have u seen AM lately? I need to bitch about men with her because im feeling sad



Me good actually, busy week, & sober!

Sorry you feeling sad, still it's the weekend soon! 

AM was about for 2 seconds earlier I think, is she okay?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Me good actually, busy week, & sober!
> 
> Sorry you feeling sad, still it's the weekend soon!
> 
> AM was about for 2 seconds earlier I think, is she okay?



wow well done.

yes, hope the weekend is better than this week has been 

no idea, havent seen her today. she isnt on msn, is she on yahoo? hope shes ok.


----------



## Steff

good evening xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> wow well done.
> 
> yes, hope the weekend is better than this week as been
> 
> no idea, havent seen her today. she isnt on msn, is she on yahoo? hope shes ok.



Cheers, might try a sober weekend too!

You got any plans then? How's the job hunting going? Is it long till you go to Aus??

Ann Marie, no idea I guess she just needs some quiet time, but yes I hope she's okay too (if you're lurking let twin know you're okay )


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good evening xx



Evening Steff. You having a top evening?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers, might try a sober weekend too!
> 
> You got any plans then? How's the job hunting going? Is it long till you go to Aus??
> 
> Ann Marie, no idea I guess she just needs some quiet time, but yes I hope she's okay too (if you're lurking let twin know you're okay )



very good plan. i would like to but it's a friend's birthday thing and I dont even know how im getting home from town so getting very drunk might be the only way haha. What will you do with yourself sober??

I went looking today and I was offered some bar work earlier woo.  I'm not sure how long till aus. Literally as soon as I get enough money i'm going  sooner rather than later because here really isn't getting any better 

I'm sure twin is ok, probably cursing men somewhere else haha


----------



## katie

hi steff, are you feeling any better? xx


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Steff. You having a top evening?



yeah ty just got bath running at mo guna steep in there light my candles and drift away


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hi steff, are you feeling any better? xx



good evening katie aye slowly but surely hun , how are you ?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> very good plan. i would like to but it's a friend's birthday thing and I dont even know how im getting home from town so getting very drunk might be the only way haha. What will you do with yourself sober??
> 
> I went looking today and I was offered some bar work earlier woo.  I'm not sure how long till aus. Literally as soon as I get enough money i'm going  sooner rather than later because here really isn't getting any better
> 
> I'm sure twin is ok, probably cursing men somewhere else haha



Oh I see you saving to go! Then play the lotto girl! Sorry "here" is so bad

I've got a pub do too, but might drive! I managed a bbq with no booze last sunday so should be a breeze!

I hope she's not cursing too much, anger isn't good man.

I'm off, beauty sleep and all


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> good evening katie aye slowly but surely hun , how are you ?



that's good 

feeling a bit sad right now, but i'll get over it!

it is so dead again today. i havent been on all day and though they'd be loads of new posts!!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> yeah ty just got bath running at mo guna steep in there light my candles and drift away



sounds idyllic, catch you all later I'm dust


----------



## Steff

nights rossi , t.c




yes katie been a real quiet day , northener will be wondering whats going on lol , this page is slow at mo lol


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Oh I see you saving to go! Then play the lotto girl! Sorry "here" is so bad
> 
> I've got a pub do too, but might drive! I managed a bbq with no booze last sunday so should be a breeze!
> 
> I hope she's not cursing too much, anger isn't good man.
> 
> I'm off, beauty sleep and all



hehe it wont be when i get back, just had a bad year or so, so want to get away for a bit!

ah i wish i could drive, it would help 

we will cheer up soon, it's just evil men rossi! you'll have to be lovely to all women to show the rest of them how it's done 

goodnight! xx


----------



## Steff

right im off to my bath,


laters Katie x


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> nights rossi , t.c
> 
> yes katie been a real quiet day , northener will be wondering whats going on lol , this page is slow at mo lol



lol yep, strangely slow 

since the weather has been so bad you would think everyone would be at home on the pc.  maybe we've covered all the topics now lol


----------



## katie

have a good one,

cya xx


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> lol yep, strangely slow
> 
> since the weather has been so bad you would think everyone would be at home on the pc.  maybe we've covered all the topics now lol



lolol yes very true


----------



## Steff

gosh my thoughts of pizza are driving me mad i got a right thing for them right now


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Evening Everyone all ok? ........ Twin... you ok? *


----------



## Steff

to quiet 
everyones must have lost connections with this yukky weather


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> gosh my thoughts of pizza are driving me mad i got a right thing for them right now



lol mmm i'd love a pizza too. oh yeah, I havent eaten yet, oops 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Evening Everyone all ok? ........ Twin... you ok?*



no  I broke our pact, sorry  I sent that guy a text and told him he is making me feel like shit, i just wanted to be friends but not if he's going to be like that. basically said bye bye! Think i'll feel fine in a couple of days - it's just so rude GRR.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> no  I broke our pact, sorry  I sent that guy a text and told him he is making me feel like shit, i just wanted to be friends but not if he's going to be like that. basically said bye bye! Think i'll feel fine in a couple of days - it's just so rude GRR.



*Twin!! .... I thought you might lol , so any reply or still being a ****? What you need is a good night out on the **** , without him lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Twin!! .... I thought you might lol , so any reply or still being a ****? What you need is a good night out on the **** , without him lol *



I was soo going to do it but then i had a couple of drinks  alcohol is evil lol.

No reply! It's so weird. Oh well!

Yep im going out on saturday so hopefully that will cheer me up   I know im only sad because I got used to just calling him up whenever i felt like going out for a drink, i'll soon get over it 

how's u? still no texts either way?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I was soo going to do it but then i had a couple of drinks, alcohol is evil lol.
> 
> No reply! It's so weird. Oh well!
> 
> Yep im going out on saturday so hopefully that will cheer me up   I know im only sad because I got used to just calling him up whenever i felt like going out for a drink, i'll soon get over it
> 
> how's u? still no texts either way?



*Hmm Alcohol... Evil .. but so nice Lol  Wtf!?? Has he been on MSN again?
Bl**dy men .. forget him !! theres plenty more where he came from Lol , thats my philosophy anyway .
Hehehehe ..... No I havent given in to "The Sulker" Lol... I'm a Taurus Lol.....
Stuborn!!...........and ALWAYS  right *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm Alcohol... Evil .. but so nice Lol  Wtf!?? Has he been on MSN again?
> Bl**dy men .. forget him !! theres plenty more where he came from Lol , thats my philosophy anyway .
> Hehehehe ..... No I havent given in to "The Sulker" Lol... I'm a Taurus Lol.....
> Stuborn!!...........and ALWAYS  right *



No not tonight lol. I guess he is just going to leave me on msn and facebook, just ignoring me... lol it's so strange...

There are! and plenty more attractive ones 

haha good on you, wish I was more strong and stuborn!

lol u have to watch channel 4, this stand-up is so funny "i was licking jelly off my boyfriend's penis..."  it's rather rude, but amusing.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> No not tonight lol. I guess he is just going to leave me on msn and facebook, just ignoring me... lol it's so strange...
> 
> There are! and plenty more attractive ones
> 
> haha good on you, wish I was more strong and stuborn!
> 
> lol u have to watch channel 4, this stand-up is so funny "i was licking jelly off my boyfriend's penis..."  it's rather rude, but amusing.



*Hmm yes .. plenty more .. fit ones Lol !! Give it a while and then DELETE the f***** !! Yes I'm very stuborn and I dont give in easily .. more so this last few weeks ! I tend to avoid confrontation and try to be nice to everyone but **** that now , I'm thought no better of for it , so bring on my inner bitch Lol hehehehehe  
Shhhh Twin!! you swore !! now Northerner will see that and think I'm leading YOU  astray ! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm yes .. plenty more .. fit ones Lol !! Give it a while and then DELETE the f***** !! Yes I'm very stuborn and I dont give in easily .. more so this last few weeks ! I tend to avoid confrontation and try to be nice to everyone but **** that now , I'm thought no better of for it , so bring on my inner bitch Lol hehehehehe
> Shhhh Twin!! you swore !! now Northerner will see that and think I'm leading YOU  astray ! *



I will do!

Yeah I know what you mean.  If I ever bump into him in town whilst drunk he'll get confrontation alright!!  otherwise i doubt i'll talk to him again lol.  Hmm I need to bring out my inner sober bitch I think haha.

It was a quote from the TV! she has said alot worse!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I will do!
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean.  If I ever bump into him in town whilst drunk he'll get confrontation alright!!  otherwise i doubt i'll talk to him again lol.  Hmm I need to bring out my inner sober bitch I think haha.
> 
> It was a quote from the TV! she has said alot worse!



*Hahaha Twin ... we are total **** ups Lol  Oh well if you do bump into him while drunk go for it !! Try not to punch him though.... that treatment is purely for Ex's ! I cant be bothered with TV lol , the only decent things on are The Simpsons and Family guy  I'm such a kid Lol hehehehe *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hahaha Twin ... we are total **** ups Lol  Oh well if you do bump into him while drunk go for it !! Try not to punch him though.... that treatment is purely for Ex's ! I cant be bothered with TV lol , the only decent things on are The Simpsons and Family guy  I'm such a kid Lol hehehehe *



lol yeah I would never punch him, you have to be pretty evil to deserve that and all he's done is be RUDE  I'll just tell him off for being rude lol, doubt i'll bump into him though.

Some of this stand-up isnt that funny, she is just being really filthy for some of it lol.

I love family guy!! not a big fan of the simpson though.  The older ones are better.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yeah I would never punch him, you have to be pretty evil to deserve that and all he's done is be RUDE  I'll just tell him off for being rude lol, doubt i'll bump into him though.
> 
> Some of this stand-up isnt that funny, she is just being really filthy for some of it lol.
> 
> I love family guy!! not a big fan of the simpson though.  The older ones are better.



Hmm Im not keen on early Simpsons tbh .... the graphics are **** and the mouths p*** me off ... grrr the voice doesnt match the mouth movements  and it annoys the hell out of me  Hmm Family Guy I watched an episode and the daugher was obsessed with the dog!!....... slightly sick lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Im not keen on early Simpsons tbh .... the graphics are **** and the mouths p*** me off ... grrr the voice doesnt match the mouth movements  and it annoys the hell out of me  Hmm Family Guy I watched an episode and the daugher was obsessed with the dog!!....... slightly sick lol



yeah the reeeaally eary ones are bad lol.

lol that one is so funny, i love how sick it is. have you seen american dad? it's good too.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah the reeeaally eary ones are bad lol.
> 
> lol that one is so funny, i love how sick it is. have you seen american dad? it's good too.



*American Dad ? nooooo Twin I havent  Did you get any sleep after you left me on MSN ? I've pulled an all-nighter again ... second in a row lol  I'll be tired tonight .. Maybeeeee *


----------



## Steff

good morning ALL 

have a nice day xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,  BG 6.2. I'll blame that on the strawberries and cream last night.  I'm off to see the smoking tea pot. (He's ever so camp bless and I still struggle not to smirk in his presence)   I'll pop in before W.


----------



## Steff

Hi Tez Xx:d:d


----------



## tracey w

Morning all,

what is going on with this weather, so cold, wet and windy

I have now put my heating on twice a day, got fluffy slippers out, my feet are sooooooooo cold. 

have a good day


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx



hi steff, how are you?



insulinaddict09 said:


> *American Dad ? nooooo Twin I havent  Did you get any sleep after you left me on MSN ? I've pulled an all-nighter again ... second in a row lol  I'll be tired tonight .. Maybeeeee *



When Family Guy got banned in the US (hahaha) they made American Dad, which was just bad if not more wrong 

I didn't sleep much at all  I had ANOTHER hypo at about 4am, ive had one all week between about 3am-4.30am  evil.  so I watched MJs funeral on the news for a bit lol. I feel soo bad 



brightontez said:


> Morning All,  BG 6.2. I'll blame that on the strawberries and cream last night.  I'm off to see the smoking tea pot. (He's ever so camp bless and I still struggle not to smirk in his presence)   I'll pop in before W.



mine was 28.1 WOO



tracey w said:


> Morning all,
> 
> what is going on with this weather, so cold, wet and windy
> 
> I have now put my heating on twice a day, got fluffy slippers out, my feet are sooooooooo cold.
> 
> have a good day



hi Tracey, wow that's depressing! i'm cold at work too, but home is much warmer so we havent needed the heating quite yet.


----------



## Steff

mornign katie and tracey x


----------



## tracey w

I didn't sleep much at all  I had ANOTHER hypo at about 4am, ive had one all week between about 3am-4.30am  evil.  so I watched MJs funeral on the news for a bit lol. I feel soo bad 

How awful for you, katie i think you need to look at your basal, must be too high? do you go low during the day too?


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> mornign katie and tracey x



hello Steff, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> hello Steff, how are you feeling today?



yea im fine apart from my leg i aint gone into work 2day , tis sore im off to docs at 11.45 about it been like it since monday x


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> yea im fine apart from my leg i aint gone into work 2day , tis sore im off to docs at 11.45 about it been like it since monday x



Oh dear, which part is sore? Have you done something to it? Good luck at docs, are you going to speak about your meds also Steff?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Oh dear, which part is sore? Have you done something to it? Good luck at docs, are you going to speak about your meds also Steff?



9th sept hun i see nurse about meds , i shud have my own room im never away lol, it is the back of my calf hun i dont know if i have pulled it or what


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> 9th sept hun i see nurse about meds , i shud have my own room im never away lol, it is the back of my calf hun i dont know if i have pulled it or what



know what you mean if im not at docs im at he hospital 

take care, let us know how it goes xxxx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> know what you mean if im not at docs im at he hospital
> 
> take care, let us know how it goes xxxx



will do 

you upto much 2day? x


----------



## tracey w

not a lot really, just bit housework etc


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, hope we all happy chappies/chappesses today.

Tracey that's still work don't talk it down!

Hey Steff sorry you got a sore leg, be training for the great north run have you??

Katie, wowser thats a high morning, what an arse this thing is huh! Hope you settle down soon, what was MJ's funeral like?

Tez, don't knock yourself that's not too bad, I'm sure you deserved the treat!

Addict, hope you get some sleep soon girl!

Looking nice down here at the mo, I hope it lasts for the weekend!

Any one heard from Salmonpuff she still settling into new gaff? Well hello if you're lurking sam.

Becky, any random sights on way home recently?

Cheers peeps.


----------



## tracey w

Hi Rossi,

tell me about it, gonna go out and get cheeky coffee in a bit,

have a good afternoon all, laters xxx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hi Rossi,
> 
> tell me about it, gonna go out and get cheeky coffee in a bit,
> 
> have a good afternoon all, laters xxx



catch you later tracey x


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac


Hey Steff sorry you got a sore leg said:
			
		

> lol i wish rossi i have no idea what it is just got up monday and it was sore gave it 2 days then when it was still bugging me i thought trip to docs, i got some anti flammotory painkillers , give it 2 weeks see if they take effect [/I]


----------



## rossi_mac

Well hope you get fixed soon. gonna put my head down now and do some work, catch you all laters, Steff if I don't see ya enjoy the curry and catch up with yer mate.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Well hope you get fixed soon. gonna put my head down now and do some work, catch you all laters, Steff if I don't see ya enjoy the curry and catch up with yer mate.



cheers rossi catch you later x


----------



## Tezzz

Hello Katie, Steff, Rossi, Tracey and anyone else I may have missed.

Got *Crackers International* by Erasure giving it some on the record player at the moment. Volume quite high. Ornaments not moving yet!



			
				katie;56478t said:
			
		

> mine was 28.1 WOO



'Kin 'Ell Katie, hope you're all right now.



rossi_mac said:


> Tez, don't knock yourself that's not too bad, I'm sure you deserved the treat!



I'm not knocking myself, anything over 6 in the morning is outside my goal. Anything over 10 in the morning would ring alarm bells.

Steff, hope your leg gets better soon.

Now I've got to turn the record over. I wish the jukebox could play 12" records. Ho hum.

I just looked at the label - released in 1988. 21 years ago which means I bought that when I was 22. Ow.


----------



## Steff

cheers tez 

are you working this weekend? xx


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I'm not knocking myself, anything over 6 in the morning is outside my goal. Anything over 10 in the morning would ring alarm bells.



Hi Tez, sorry! Glad to hear you got targets and are trying hard to stick to them, wish I was more like that!

PS Get those ornaments moving! But not to breaking point!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good afternoon , Everyone  okies?? *


----------



## katie

Afternoon everyone, is everything ok?



tracey w said:


> How awful for you, katie i think you need to look at your basal, must be too high? do you go low during the day too?



Nope I haven't been high in the day.  Ive been snacking in the even and covering with insulin, but I think my evening ratio must be too high.  I definitely need more in the morning so i'll have to work out how much I need in the evening now 



rossi_mac said:


> Katie, wowser thats a high morning, what an arse this thing is huh! Hope you settle down soon, what was MJ's funeral like?



My levels weren't going up when I was having the hypo and i needed to sleep because i was getting up at 8am, so i kept having more glucose tablets. then when i got to work i had a mocha which must be really sweet, i didnt add anything 

It wasnt that exciting, they aired the family arriving and the hearse but then they stopped the cameras rolling!




brightontez said:


> Hello Katie, Steff, Rossi, Tracey and anyone else I may have missed.
> 
> 'Kin 'Ell Katie, hope you're all right now.



Hey Tez, yep a bit better thanks, i'm now at 15!  How are you doing today?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good afternoon , Everyone  okies?? *



hey twin, hows it going??


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon ladies, hope you're both well, 

and the rest of the crew, Tez, Steff, Tom, Becky, Sam, Heidi, Tracey, Nikki....

I truely cannot be arsed to do anymore work, but I need to stay here to cover the phones etc! Grrr, might go surfing for some mindless stuff??


----------



## Corrine

If you want to look for mindless stuff I need to find some pink or purple headbands for a company sports day?


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> If you want to look for mindless stuff I need to find some pink or purple headbands for a company sports day?



how many do you need???


----------



## sofaraway

afternoon guys, am trying to stay awake could really have a nice sleep now. Frustrated with my blood sugars, been high for me past couple of days. 

How long you got to stay at work for Rossi?


----------



## rossi_mac

sofaraway said:


> afternoon guys, am trying to stay awake could really have a nice sleep now. Frustrated with my blood sugars, been high for me past couple of days.
> 
> How long you got to stay at work for Rossi?



Hmm depends on how I feel!! I'll prob stick around till 6, roads better then too!

Sorry to hear your high levels, yeah I could do with a kip on the sofa or something!

Hopefully you'll have a nice long lie in the morrow?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hiiiiiiiiii all

i am still running high and its starting to get on my nerves, but giggling to myself that the manager at work seems really put out by the fact that this doctors note is on the way

I have to travel through london tomorrow. EEK

I really want a chocolate bar


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> how many do you need???



Only 10 or 12 - can't do mindless surfing at work as most websites banned!


----------



## Corrine

oooh chocolate.  Nice bag maltesers.....


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> If you want to look for mindless stuff I need to find some pink or purple headbands for a company sports day?



11th row down ?1.49 a go, maybe? http://www.bandana-world.com/Headband_s/7.htm

or...
?1.75 a go
http://www.scarfworld.com/online_store/wide-headbands-252.cfm

or...
defo uk based and ?1.32 I think 
http://dancewear2u.co.uk/index.php?pag=productd&cid=162&pid=132&p=Nylon Lycra Headbands.html

or...
http://www.rawrr-accessories.co.uk/headbands1.html
or...
Just buy 2 rolls of this stuff, should go a long way?

http://www.colouredwrap.com/


----------



## sofaraway

I had a chocolate bar, one of those new caramel kitkat chunky bars and was most disapointed, wouldn't mind so much being high if I enjoyed my sinning!

I'm not surprised that your manager isn't happy.

I will sleep in tomorrow as don't start work until 12:15.


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> hiiiiiiiiii all
> 
> i am still running high and its starting to get on my nerves, but giggling to myself that the manager at work seems really put out by the fact that this doctors note is on the way
> 
> I have to travel through london tomorrow. EEK
> 
> I really want a chocolate bar



go giggle girl, it's good for you, us adults don't do it as much as the kids, but we should!! 

travelling through the smoke, don't fear it relish (tomatoe?) it!


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> 11th row down ?1.49 a go, maybe? http://www.bandana-world.com/Headband_s/7.htm
> 
> or...
> ?1.75 a go
> http://www.scarfworld.com/online_store/wide-headbands-252.cfm
> 
> Or...
> Just buy 2 rolls of this stuff, should go a long way?
> 
> http://www.colouredwrap.com/



Thanks Rossi - your a star!  

I'll have a peek when I get home.


----------



## Steff

helloo everyone xxx


----------



## Corrine

hey Steff how are you doing?


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> hey Steff how are you doing?



good ty hows you Corrine


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello peeps  You still around Twin?? Hey has anyone seen Heidi?? Or know how Nath got on back at school the other day??  I might Text stalk her to see if everything is okies *


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi Steff, leg any better this pm?

Hi AM, no idea about Heidi, not a word for at least a day I thinks, give her a txt I'm sure/hope everythings okay. You good?


----------



## Corrine

not bad thanks Steff - did you see doc about your leg?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Corrine said:


> oooh chocolate.  Nice bag maltesers.....



*Mmm  Revels  Or Chocolate Buttons *


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> not bad thanks Steff - did you see doc about your leg?



yes im on anti inflammotory painkillers 2 weeks see if they kick in or not


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hi Steff, leg any better this pm?
> 
> Hi AM, no idea about Heidi, not a word for at least a day I thinks, give her a txt I'm sure/hope everythings okay. You good?



yes ty rossi had it up resting for about hour and half so better then earlier x


----------



## Corrine

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Mmm  Revels  Or Chocolate Buttons *



Chocolate Buttons - the giant ones from Sainsburys!   I know where I am going when I leave work!


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> yes im on anti inflammotory painkillers 2 weeks see if they kick in or not



Hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Hope it gets better for you soon.



thanks x have you much planned for wkend ?


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> Thanks Rossi - your a star!
> 
> I'll have a peek when I get home.



Found another, and have added it to the original reply, and if I find anymore will add it there too, it's on page 862 2nd thread down.


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> thanks x have you much planned for wkend ?



Nah not really.  Seeing a friend tonight but thats about it.  What about you?


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> Found another, and have added it to the original reply, and if I find anymore will add it there too, it's on page 862 2nd thread down.



Thanks Rossi - thats great!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Nah not really.  Seeing a friend tonight but thats about it.  What about you?



same having takeaway 2night and a m8 of mine is coming over to see me , she at work 6am tho so wont be a late one x


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> same having takeaway 2night and a m8 of mine is coming over to see me , she at work 6am tho so wont be a late one x



takeaway sounds nice - not had one of them for weeks!  I'll be in early too - never mind -I'll make up for it next weekend I hope!


----------



## sofaraway

takeaway sounds good too, can't be bothered to cook tonight. I quite fancy McD's or KFC but my other half will probably want pizza.

I'll never get in my bikini eating like this! 

Hope your leg gets better Steff


----------



## Steff

hi nikki hun tx im the same treat myself on the odd occasion cant i , saves me slaving away at the cooker lol


----------



## Corrine

sofaraway said:


> takeaway sounds good too, can't be bothered to cook tonight. I quite fancy McD's or KFC but my other half will probably want pizza.
> 
> I'll never get in my bikini eating like this!
> 
> Hope your leg gets better Steff



That sounds soooo nice.  I cant even eat chips these days without a telling off!


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps...

Hows everyone doing?

Sorry not been about past day or so ... Just feeling out of sorts and bloody P***** off ... loads going on all at once ... 

Nath doing ok .. settled in back at school nicely ... just trying to decide where he wants to go on work placement .... Had a bad hypo at 3 this morning ...  so was eating toast with butter and jam on at 4am ... took me ages to get his levels up even drank full can of coke and hypostop

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

How are things? Sorry I haven't been around for the past few days. Been on the late shift earning some rather nice beer tokens.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Hi Tom ....

Hehehehe .... cant beat the good old beer tokens .... 

How you doing .... Are you counting down the days till Uni ... ?? 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ....
> 
> Hehehehe .... cant beat the good old beer tokens ....
> 
> How you doing .... Are you counting down the days till Uni ... ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey Heidi,

I'm doing well here, I've done really well on the earnings front - ?230 over four days!  I'm really starting to count down the days...it's all getting rather close!


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Heidi,
> 
> I'm doing well here, I've done really well on the earnings front - ?230 over four days!  I'm really starting to count down the days...it's all getting rather close!



Hi Tom ...

Wow .... thats brilliant ... a pound a pint ... 230 ..... lol ... 

Are you getting really excited .. daft question .... too bloody right you are ....  When is it you start again?

Nath has just been hit with a full day of Triple Science ... chemistry, physics then Biology .... and he doing core science as well 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ...
> 
> Wow .... thats brilliant ... a pound a pint ... 230 ..... lol ...
> 
> Are you getting really excited .. daft question .... too bloody right you are ....  When is it you start again?
> 
> Nath has just been hit with a full day of Triple Science ... chemistry, physics then Biology .... and he doing core science as well
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Pound pints!?!?!?! We have no such thing in the south! Ah the sciences. I hate physics with a passion. That and I was useless at it! I like chemistry until I had my AS teachers for that...


----------



## sofaraway

the Student Union will probably have pound a pint on club nights. I miss uni drinking such a cheap night out


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Pound pints!?!?!?! We have no such thing in the south! Ah the sciences. I hate physics with a passion. That and I was useless at it! I like chemistry until I had my AS teachers for that...



No such thing down South .... shocking ... pound a pint and doubles up here hun .. not in every pub though and at certain times ... Happy Hours that last 4 hrs .... 

Nath not keen on physics ... they had to sit an exam to be able to take triple science as an option .. By rights he should'nt have been allowed to take it as he did'nt pass the physics side .. but school agreed that because he was hypo'ing not long before the exam .. they took that into consideration .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sofaraway said:


> the Student Union will probably have pound a pint on club nights. I miss uni drinking such a cheap night out



Roll on student life!



sasha1 said:


> No such thing down South .... shocking ... pound a pint and doubles up here hun .. not in every pub though and at certain times ... Happy Hours that last 4 hrs ....
> 
> Nath not keen on physics ... they had to sit an exam to be able to take triple science as an option .. By rights he should'nt have been allowed to take it as he did'nt pass the physics side .. but school agreed that because he was hypo'ing not long before the exam .. they took that into consideration ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



If I were to go to Wetherspoons the pints are a reasonable price. Not the astronomical ones that I usually have to pay. When I was at my leavers ball in June a pint of John Smith's Extra Smooth was ?3.50! 

Good job that the school took the hypo into account. This is for GCSE right?


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Roll on student life!
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to go to Wetherspoons the pints are a reasonable price. Not the astronomical ones that I usually have to pay. When I was at my leavers ball in June a pint of John Smith's Extra Smooth was ?3.50!
> 
> Good job that the school took the hypo into account. This is for GCSE right?




Good God ... ?3.50! ... Hope you did'nt spill any ...lol ... 

Certainly is for his GCSE'S ... scary .. only seems like a mo Nath was at infant school ... Yep .. he gotta knuckle right down this next couple of years ... I'm sooo pleased school took his hypo into account ... just got to make sure for his exams he is well prepared over the days before etc ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Good God ... ?3.50! ... Hope you did'nt spill any ...lol ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Drank it all up  Had to at that price! Last week I paid ?3.30 for a pint of lager


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, hope we all good, wifey bought home a bottle of vino, so looks like my detox is over! Still longest for long time Stay safe might pop on laters.


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Drank it all up  Had to at that price! Last week I paid ?3.30 for a pint of lager



When I was at uni the cheapest pint in Sheffield was a pint of Home Ale at 23p


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Helloooo its ?1.00 a pint here .. and for a double short  Or you pay admission in some places and its free drinks all night *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*TWINNNNNNNN!!!!!! When you see this .... Ermmmm PM me!!! I'll be here or defo on MSN  *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo its ?1.00 a pint here .. and for a double short  Or you pay admission in some places and its free drinks all night *



Where are you??????????


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Where are you??????????



*Hehehehe Ross there has to be some COMPENSATION for putting up with the natives lol  You need the alcohol to survive !! You ok sweetie?? *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehehe Ross there has to be some COMPENSATION for putting up with the natives lol  You need the alcohol to survive !! You ok sweetie?? *



I'm good thats AM, but obviously not as good as you So you out and about but online?? Have a good night, don't do anything I wouldn't do!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I'm good thats AM, but obviously not as good as you So you out and about but online?? Have a good night, don't do anything I wouldn't do!!



*Hah I wish lol... Im sat on the couch with my laptop lol , everyone was just discussing alcohol prices in their area thats all  Haha dont do anything you wouldnt do eh?? Hmm you're a guy so I dread to think!!  *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hah I wish lol... Im sat on the couch with my laptop lol , everyone was just discussing alcohol prices in their area thats all  Haha dont do anything you wouldnt do eh?? Hmm you're a guy so I dread to think!! *



My dad used to say that when i headed out on a night, never quite sure what he meant Still not sure what I mean when I say it maybe I mean look after yourself! Sofa ehy! on red stool here just cracked onpen a second bottle woops! detox defo over, I'll feel myself soon!! 

Woo hoo the tudors is on now!

so what tunes you puming out addict?

Who else is abooot? hicuup.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> My dad used to say that when i headed out on a night, never quite sure what he meant Still not sure what I mean when I say it maybe I mean look after yourself! Sofa ehy! on red stool here just cracked onpen a second bottle woops! detox defo over, I'll feel myself soon!!
> 
> Woo hoo the tudors is on now!
> 
> so what tunes you puming out addict?
> 
> Who else is abooot? hicuup.



Haha yeah I know what you mean about that saying !! Everyone says it if you're going out Lol .
I hope you cheer up and feel yourself soon !!  A second bottle eh? Im on my second glass of Coke Lol.... 
Hmm tunes ..... this song its a Spotify link so no good to anyone whos not got it hehehe Its not my usual Metal tho lol.... be warned 

http://open.spotify.com/track/6lIfqADeG7t4WiuwO5ZMiE


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats defo not your usual, but it's good to branch out and try other things
Hey I'm good, you good tonight? I hope you're not planning another all nighter!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Thats defo not your usual, but it's good to branch out and try other things
> Hey I'm good, you good tonight? I hope you're not planning another all nighter!



*Heheh yeah I know but I like to try different things , the same things all the time get boring after a while  I'm very eclectic in my music tastes though.... Most of it is heavy  , with the odd random song thrown in Lol I might do an all nighter .I'm not sure yet .. if I get bored I'll go to bed hehe I'm out tomorrow though so sleep may be a good idea at some point *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heheh yeah I know but I like to try different things , the same things all the time get boring after a while  I'm very eclectic in my music tastes though.... Most of it is heavy  , with the odd random song thrown in Lol I might do an all nighter .I'm not sure yet .. if I get bored I'll go to bed hehe I'm out tomorrow though so sleep may be a good idea at some point *



yes sleep would be good at somepoint!!

I got listening to jazz a few years ago, you ever tried it?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> yes sleep would be good at somepoint!!
> 
> I got listening to jazz a few years ago, you ever tried it?



*No Ive not .... you got a link? a Spotify one will be okies , I'm logged in there  I do like to try new things and music is one of my passions *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *No Ive not .... you got a link? a Spotify one will be okies , I'm logged in there  I do like to try new things and music is one of my passions *



oh I dunno what they have in that genre in spotti will have a dig for some of the CD's I 'ave!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> oh I dunno what they have in that genre in spotti will have a dig for some of the CD's I 'ave!



*hehehe okies I can always search a song on youtube if you give me the name of a song  I'm such a Jazz virgin lol hehe *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *hehehe okies I can always search a song on youtube if you give me the name of a song  I'm such a Jazz virgin lol hehe *



Jazz virgin ehy!! Well we'd better sort that out!

I dunno artist names tbh (using abbreviations not typing the whole damn phrase woop woo!) just enjoy the music.

I'll have a dig and get back to you on this.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Jazz virgin ehy!! Well we'd better sort that out!
> 
> I dunno artist names tbh (using abbreviations not typing the whole damn phrase woop woo!) just enjoy the music.
> 
> I'll have a dig and get back to you on this.



*Ha yeah sort it out Ross !!  Yeah even the name of a song/songs and I'll find them  I'll give you marks out of ten so make sure its good lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ha yeah sort it out Ross !!  Yeah even the name of a song/songs and I'll find them  I'll give you marks out of ten so make sure its good lol *



No fear I'll sort you out


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> No fear I'll sort you out



*Okies .. sounds good to me  I need to try something new *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Okies .. sounds good to me  I need to try something new *



Hmm might take a while, as tv on also so cannot listen to spotti at the mo!! 
Still I'll make headway on the wine!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm might take a while, as tv on also so cannot listen to spotti at the mo!!
> Still I'll make headway on the wine!



*Okies .. I'll wait , later will be ok if you're not pi**ed and forget lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Okies .. I'll wait , later will be ok if you're not pi**ed and forget lol *



moi to p*****? I know not what you mean!

catch you later


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Jazz virgin ehy!! Well we'd better sort that out!
> 
> I dunno artist names tbh (using abbreviations not typing the whole damn phrase woop woo!) just enjoy the music.
> 
> I'll have a dig and get back to you on this.



Micheal Brecker is a good one. I love his stuff.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Micheal Brecker is a good one. I love his stuff.



Cheers for sorting us out there Tom, never heard of this mick! But all good I'm sure, you been on the sauce tonight?


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers for sorting us out there Tom, never heard of this mick! But all good I'm sure, you been on the sauce tonight?



Nah, just been sat in front of the TV and not much else. Enjoyed not being working the late shift today.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, just been sat in front of the TV and not much else. Enjoyed not being working the late shift today.



you working this weekend at all? You gotta get as much cash as you can surely before the joys of the student union takes over your life.

I remember the main bar at Newcastle student union was called the mens bar! It was like a second home or even my main home!! Woops


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HA

I just found out that my old dragon boss accused me of stealing ?8.30 from the till on my last day and is refusing to give me any referances for any future jobs

HAHAHAHAHAHA

and i have just written a very strongly worded email to the area manager about it all. I cant believe that idiot would make up such blatent lies about me

whos up for going to book extra in winchester?!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> HA
> 
> I just found out that my old dragon boss accused me of stealing ?8.30 from the till on my last day and is refusing to give me any referances for any future jobs
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> and i have just written a very strongly worded email to the area manager about it all. I cant believe that idiot would make up such blatent lies about me
> 
> whos up for going to book extra in winchester?!



Book extra?? whats that all about?

Thought of you the other day about jobs, we're measuring up a castle at the mo, bit of a job I tell you! Talking to lots of heritage/archeologists etc. Well some of the staff at the castle are a bit more educated than the average, made me think is it worth you looking for work at a local historic site? I'm sure you've thought of this yourself. Also I'm sure there's a council down south that has a very strong archeology dept. Still again I doubt I'm telling you anything you don't know already. Hope job is going well.


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> you working this weekend at all? You gotta get as much cash as you can surely before the joys of the student union takes over your life.
> 
> I remember the main bar at Newcastle student union was called the mens bar! It was like a second home or even my main home!! Woops



Nope. I'd like to work a shft tomorrow as I'd get over time for that. That would mean a time and a half the pay rate. My rate for the day rate is ?6.50 and night rate is ?8 an hour. That would mean loads of cash! I love the shift I've been working over the past four days except today. I get paid three hours of day rate for three out of eight hours then nigth rate for the rest 

Got some tunes on too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLx8RsHN0A


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Book extra?? whats that all about?
> 
> Thought of you the other day about jobs, we're measuring up a castle at the mo, bit of a job I tell you! Talking to lots of heritage/archeologists etc. Well some of the staff at the castle are a bit more educated than the average, made me think is it worth you looking for work at a local historic site? I'm sure you've thought of this yourself. Also I'm sure there's a council down south that has a very strong archeology dept. Still again I doubt I'm telling you anything you don't know already. Hope job is going well.



its the name of the book shop where the dragon is

oh thats an idea, ive emailed dr russel from southampton archaeology pretty much begging for either some experience or a job. Here's hoping


----------



## Steff

good evening all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good evening all xx



Evening to the North East, how goes it? Ruby good I hope


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening to the North East, how goes it? Ruby good I hope



ello ello yes ty went down a treat had chicken korma pashwari naan plaine rice pakoras onion bhajis
, what did you get upto 2night ? x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> ello ello yes ty went down a treat had chicken korma pashwari naan plaine rice pakoras onion bhajis
> , what did you get upto 2night ? x



sounds delicious, me had pizza and chocolate tart!! then a bottle and a harf of vino woops!!! watching some telly now, highlights of reading I think!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> sounds delicious, me had pizza and chocolate tart!! then a bottle and a harf of vino woops!!! watching some telly now, highlights of reading I think!!



ooohh right im watching some wrestling but nothing new for me friday nights x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooooo its sooooo quiet on here   You about Twin?? *


----------



## Steff

good morning have a good weekend all


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, waking levels only 7 so not too bad here!

Sun is up so I'm gonna make the most of it.

Hope you all good, catch you later

Over and out

Rossi.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning peeps  Moody weather here Ross !! want to swap?? hehehe *


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

BG 6.7. 

Curry at work for lunch and cheese on toast for late snack last night. Drat.



rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, waking levels only 7 so not too bad here!
> 
> Sun is up so I'm gonna make the most of it.
> 
> Hope you all good, catch you later
> 
> Over and out



Morning Rossi and Steff,

Freddie is giving it some on the record player at the moment. *Friends Will Be Friends*, all 12" of it.

*Born To Be Wild* is next up. Won't play on the jukebox as the lead in groove was badly cut. So it has to go on the record player manually. Might look for a US or European pressing on eBay.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi addict,

I'm feeling funky.............

*Pick Up The Pieces* by The Average White Band is playing. I remember buying that record in 1974. I was 8 at the time...

I don't know whether to put Kate Bush or Bob Marley and the Wailers on next..... or *Bodywork* by Hot Streak on again....

Edit: Bob Marley won.


----------



## sofaraway

morning guys,

blood sugar 6.6 pre bed, 6.0 this morning. I should eat KFC every night  

Wish I didn't have to work today


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> morning guys,
> 
> blood sugar 6.6 pre bed, 6.0 this morning. I should eat KFC every night
> 
> Wish I didn't have to work today



*Morning Nikki  Good levels well done !! that just proves that you can have treats in moderation and have good levels . How much Insulin did you have to take to cover it ? hehehe i'm so nosey  *


----------



## sofaraway

I took 4.5 units, was a bit of a guess because I didn't have the carb count, could have looked it up online I guess but couldn't be bothered. 
how are you AM? are you fully better from the flu, kidney infection etc.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi addict,
> 
> I'm feeling funky.............
> 
> *Pick Up The Pieces* by The Average White Band is playing. I remember buying that record in 1974. I was 8 at the time..



Cool song  Excellent Sax playing !! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISLeHByD-I


----------



## Tezzz

sofaraway said:


> morning guys,
> 
> blood sugar 6.6 pre bed, 6.0 this morning. I should eat KFC every night
> 
> Wish I didn't have to work today



I had a KFC a couple of weeks ago.. Yum Yum. 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Nikki  Good levels well done !! that just proves that you can have treats in moderation and have good levels . How much Insulin did you have to take to cover it ? hehehe i'm so nosey  *



I would have thought the chicken was lowish carbs. I shared my chips with a friend when I had my last KFC.


*Shout (12" Remix Version)* by Tears For Fears are moving the ornaments on the mantelpiece as I type... We are talking *SERIOUS* volume levels here....

I'm off to the W word this afternoon then got Sun, Mon off, a course on Tue, middle turn on Wed and then off for 19 days................. and we get engaged officially on the 12th.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I took 4.5 units, was a bit of a guess because I didn't have the carb count, could have looked it up online I guess but couldn't be bothered.
> how are you AM? are you fully better from the flu, kidney infection etc.



*I'm great now thanks Nikki  how have you been  ?, Ive not seen you around for a while . Swap jobs with me if you like !!  4.5 units wow thats not much !! I thought it would be alot more than that. *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all

last night BG of 19.0
woke to a 4.9

however, I imagine I will still be boinging all over the place due to this stupid cold and my body still yelling at me for sleeps. 

I'm going away for a few days (again) this afternoon, got a 4 hour train jounrye to look forward to...have to go through london EEK. I hate the underground...


----------



## sofaraway

what job are you doing AM? you work from home don't you? 
I'm ok, have been feeling very down past couple of weeks so haven't been around quite as much and was off the site for 5 days, just needed a bit of a break. 

I am very insulin sensitive and do produce some of my own insulin so that does help. 

Tez- the coating of the chicken has carbs, always surprises me how much, and I had beans and chips. Good for you giving the chips away, I can't do that!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I would have thought the chicken was lowish carbs. I shared my chips with a friend when I had my last KFC.
> I'm off to the W word this afternoon then got Sun, Mon off, a course on Tue, middle turn on Wed and then off for 19 days................. and we get engaged officially on the 12th.....



Yes Chicken is Low Carbs ... it's all the coating that is carb laden  I swerve anything in a coating or batter. 
*Congratulations on your Engagement !!! Wooooo !!!!  *
Good song choice btw , I love that song


----------



## sofaraway

salmonpuff said:


> I'm going away for a few days (again) this afternoon, got a 4 hour train jounrye to look forward to...have to go through london EEK. I hate the underground...



Morning Sam
I used to be scared of it, but now I use it quite alot. I grew up kinda in the country but now living on the edge of the city I use public transport alot. Hardly used it growing up. 

Did you correct that 19, or did your basal drop you that much?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sofaraway said:


> Morning Sam
> I used to be scared of it, but now I use it quite alot. I grew up kinda in the country but now living on the edge of the city I use public transport alot. Hardly used it growing up.
> 
> Did you correct that 19, or did your basal drop you that much?



I only go to london as and when i have to...or if I have a craving for some British Museum funtimes 

I did correct it, with 8 units


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> what job are you doing AM? you work from home don't you?
> I'm ok, have been feeling very down past couple of weeks so haven't been around quite as much and was off the site for 5 days, just needed a bit of a break.
> 
> I am very insulin sensitive and do produce some of my own insulin so that does help.
> 
> Tez- the coating of the chicken has carbs, always surprises me how much, and I had beans and chips. Good for you giving the chips away, I can't do that!



*Hi Nikki , yes atm I'm working from home ... I'm a P.A for an accountant . As soon as I relocate back to the south I will be in my office and also get to do some travelling  It's so boring atm as its mainly emails and personal files and ZZzzzzz  stuff like that hehehe . Ah yes I'd forgotton your are type 1.5 , will you eventually stop producing Insulin ? Ive been down for a while actually .. maybe its connected to Swine Flu .. it has been since then . *


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Nikki , yes atm I'm working from home ... I'm a P.A for an accountant . As soon as I relocate back to the south I will be in my office and also get to do some travelling  It's so boring atm as its mainly emails and personal files and ZZzzzzz  stuff like that hehehe . Ah yes I'd forgotton your are type 1.5 , will you eventually stop producing Insulin ? Ive been down for a while actually .. maybe its connected to Swine Flu .. it has been since then . *



South is best  Where abouts down south you coming? 

It seems that with time insulin production continues to drop off, but I'm not sure if it will ever get to the point where it's none, or to a point where I become ketone prone. It's just like having a really long honeymoon.


----------



## rossi_mac

No thanks AM, I'm happy with this weather thanks! Well when you eventualy head south it'll cold & wet here too!!

Hey Nikki, don't tempt me! Or yourself hehe.

Funky morning tez pump up freddie, I'd go for the wailers next myself. PS Congrats on engagement, wicked.

Hi sam, relax about the underground, hope the trip is okay etc.


----------



## rossi_mac

sofaraway said:


> South is best  Where abouts down south you coming?
> 
> It seems that with time insulin production continues to drop off, but I'm not sure if it will ever get to the point where it's none, or to a point where I become ketone prone. It's just like having a really long honeymoon.



Nikki can I ask how did you know your were one and a half?


----------



## sofaraway

rossi_mac said:


> Nikki can I ask how did you know your were one and a half?



I have MODY which is one of the things that gets classed under 1.5 (1.5 isn't an official medical diagnosis). I had genetic tests to confirm it. My mum and brother also have it.


----------



## rossi_mac

sofaraway said:


> I have MODY which is one of the things that gets classed under 1.5 (1.5 isn't an official medical diagnosis). I had genetic tests to confirm it. My mum and brother also have it.



Oh okay! What would you say is the main difference then for those with MODY??

PS Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## sofaraway

Right I'm off to work now guys. Rossi I will put up a thread about MODY later so you can all be educated lol 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Funky morning tez pump up freddie, I'd go for the wailers next myself. PS Congrats on engagement, wicked.
> 
> Hi sam, relax about the underground, hope the trip is okay etc.



Rossi, played Bob Marley.

Hazel Dean is belting out all 12" of *Searchin'*. Good 1983 vintage toon-e-poo. Ornaments need re-blu-tacking down.....

Neighbours got 5 mins respite when I phoned Salmonpuff.....

Sam, if you don't like the tube, take the Route Bus 59 from Stop  K
 towards King's Cross National Rail Stn! Journey takes 29 mins and buses are 8 mins apart. You'll have to pay cash at the machine at the bus stop.


----------



## Tezzz

sofaraway said:


> Right I'm off to work now guys. Rossi I will put up a thread about MODY later so you can all be educated lol
> 
> Have a good day everyone



Please don't use the word WORK. It's not allowed. Say *W* instead...


----------



## Steff

helloo all just saying quick hello x


----------



## Tezzz

So you're having a quickie then Steff..

I like a quickie too.... (Coffee before you all get smutty)

*Supernature* by Cerrone is on the record player. All 13 minutes of it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> South is best  Where abouts down south you coming?
> 
> It seems that with time insulin production continues to drop off, but I'm not sure if it will ever get to the point where it's none, or to a point where I become ketone prone. It's just like having a really long honeymoon.



*I'll be going to Berkshire at first to my brothers then I'll be looking for a house somewhere just outside London probably ... or maybe Buckinghamshire , High Wycombe  , I was also looking at Kent for a while at one point .  Hmm enjoy your honeymoon while it lasts then !!  *


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> No thanks AM, I'm happy with this weather thanks! Well when you eventualy head south it'll cold & wet here to



*Hahaha cheers for that Ross , Its moody here but not wet yet lol  *


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> So you're having a quickie then Steff..
> 
> I like a quickie too.... (Coffee before you all get smutty)
> 
> *Supernature* by Cerrone is on the record player. All 13 minutes of it.



lol hi tez hope your good , catch you later on im away now xx


----------



## rossi_mac

smutty, surely no one here??

AM, I'm listening to a bit of Jazz this am, type in louis prima to the search bar, not sure how to do what you did last night, in terms of the link that is!

Have a good day Steff.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right cup of coffee time then start packing


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I'll be going to Berkshire at first to my brothers then I'll be looking for a house somewhere just outside London probably ... or maybe Buckinghamshire , High Wycombe  , I was also looking at Kent for a while at one point .  Hmm enjoy your honeymoon while it lasts then !!  *



Wow that's quite a range to go house hunting!! I got a headache when looking about a ten mile radius!! Good luck though when you do it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> smutty, surely no one here??
> 
> AM, I'm listening to a bit of Jazz this am, type in louis prima to the search bar, not sure how to do what you did last night, in terms of the link that is!QUOTE]
> 
> *Thanks Ross  Oh btw right click on the song honey and scroll down to the link then copy it  *


----------



## Tezzz

Have a good journey.
12" of *Hardcore Uproar* by Together is blasting from the record player.

It has some good bass so I've had to back the volume off a tad to preserve the speakers...

My neighbour from across the road has just texted me a request... Simple Minds... *Alive and Kicking* is next on....


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Wow that's quite a range to go house hunting!! I got a headache when looking about a ten mile radius!! Good luck though when you do it.



*Hah yes I know .... as long as I'm less than 90 minutes commute from Berkshire I dont mind . I dont want to live too close or I'll get no privacy or life lol  Plus I know people who live in those areas already :

Has anyone seen Heidi or Twin yet?? *


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Simple Minds... *Alive and Kicking* is next on....



Hope you played that one LOUD!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hah yes I know .... as long as I'm less than 90 minutes commute from Berkshire I dont mind . I dont want to live too close or I'll get no privacy or life lol  Plus I know people who live in those areas already :
> 
> Has anyone seen Heidi or Twin yet?? *



Not seen those two yet, maybe Katie had a heavy night?? Heidi don't know are weekends diff?

Yeah don't live too close to the evil boss!! 

Cheers for asking for Jazz names, got me listening to get to know names, had a bit of Count Basie, now Chet Baker.

Currently surfing looking for builders to get works under way as soon as we move in!

You doing much today?


----------



## Tezzz

Right all, I am offski to W...ski.

Laters.


----------



## katie

hello everyone. im just about alive. my head hurts and it's my friend's birthday thing tonight.  I have no way of getting there or back either URGH!

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hope you played that one LOUD!
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen those two yet, maybe Katie had a heavy night?? Heidi don't know are weekends diff?
> 
> Yeah don't live too close to the evil boss!!
> 
> Cheers for asking for Jazz names, got me listening to get to know names, had a bit of Count Basie, now Chet Baker.
> 
> Currently surfing looking for builders to get works under way as soon as we move in!
> 
> You doing much today?



*Ive been working this morning and I'm going out to buy food shopping in a while >>>> Ive still not been yet  >>> hence lastnights take-out lol hehe *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello everyone. im just about alive. my head hurts and it's my friend's birthday thing tonight.  I have no way of getting there or back either URGH!
> 
> hope everyone is ok x



*Hello twin , you okies ???  Did you get hammered lastnight then lol hehehe *


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hello everyone. im just about alive. my head hurts and it's my friend's birthday thing tonight.  I have no way of getting there or back either URGH!
> 
> hope everyone is ok x



Oh bugger, sorry to hear that!! Maybe drop a couple of pills and have some fizz? (I'm not being dodgy here, what I mean here is an asprin/paracetomol and diet coke(or similar), works for me!)

Hope last night was good tho, and enjoy tonight!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Right all, I am offski to W...ski.
> 
> Laters.



Enjoy double you Tez


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive been working this morning and I'm going out to buy food shopping in a while >>>> Ive still not been yet  >>> hence lastnights take-out lol hehe *



I see! He's getting checking this boss of yours! 

Make sure you do stock up those cupboards, but don't go catching anything !

I think I've found three companies I'll get round to talk money, or rather how much they will stitch me up for!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

irritated, very irritated. Got to toys r us for my interview only to be told it was at 12, not 1.30. I had been told to show up for 1.30, so got rather annoyed. I cant believe that they told me the wrong time! Now, I have no chance of getting the job as the only other time they have is tomorrow, and im away this weekend for a sodding funeral. I came home and I cried, because I'm so desperate to be away from mcdonalds.

I am now scouring the job centre plus website for jobs in the town. And there is a certain pub I will be applying to as well


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> irritated, very irritated. Got to toys r us for my interview only to be told it was at 12, not 1.30. I had been told to show up for 1.30, so got rather annoyed. I cant believe that they told me the wrong time! Now, I have no chance of getting the job as the only other time they have is tomorrow, and im away this weekend for a sodding funeral. I came home and I cried, because I'm so desperate to be away from mcdonalds.
> 
> I am now scouring the job centre plus website for jobs in the town. And there is a certain pub I will be applying to as well



Sorry to hear that Sam that's truely sh12. Thats a good website job centre plus, apply for loads, even stuff you've never done or thought of doing before you never know where it might lead! Is it worth trying agencies too? Good luck and I hope the funeral goes okay. PS it's okay to have a weep evry now and then, or even quite often!


----------



## Northerner

Very sorry to hear about the interview Sam - there ought to be a sacking of the person who told you the wrong time and a new post made available! Ooh! Do let us know how you get on with the pub!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear about the interview Sam - there ought to be a sacking of the person who told you the wrong time and a new post made available! Ooh! Do let us know how you get on with the pub!



will do  I've emailed them and getting matt to keep checking for me while I'm away. Hopefully on tuesday I'll be able to take a CV into them  30 hours a week on ?6.30 an hour? Yes please


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello twin , you okies ???  Did you get hammered lastnight then lol hehehe *




lol yeah just slightly drunk, oops! I'm such a nightmare  how are you?



rossi_mac said:


> Oh bugger, sorry to hear that!! Maybe drop a couple of pills and have some fizz? (I'm not being dodgy here, what I mean here is an asprin/paracetomol and diet coke(or similar), works for me!)
> 
> Hope last night was good tho, and enjoy tonight!



I found some headache and upset stomach things that disolve in water.  Seems to be working, I feel a bit better 

Got much planned for tonight?  I really want to stay in and watch the x factor lol, it's my best friend though so have to go!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol yeah just slightly drunk, oops! I'm such a nightmare  how are you?
> I found some headache and upset stomach things that disolve in water.  Seems to be working, I feel a bit better
> 
> Got much planned for tonight?  I really want to stay in and watch the x factor lol, it's my best friend though so have to go!



Glad you're feeling better, those fizzy ones alchizeltzer (spelling fairy?) are ace. Sometimes when I'm in such states, I just go out late, maybe 10pm, then just have a few but also see the people?

We've decided it's a night in on sofa watching X factor!! How sad Still there's a bottle and a half of wine and spirits in the cupboard, so I'll be alwight and wifey is gonna make a lasagne!! Woop wooo.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Glad you're feeling better, those fizzy ones alchizeltzer (spelling fairy?) are ace. Sometimes when I'm in such states, I just go out late, maybe 10pm, then just have a few but also see the people?
> 
> We've decided it's a night in on sofa watching X factor!! How sad Still there's a bottle and a half of wine and spirits in the cupboard, so I'll be alwight and wifey is gonna make a lasagne!! Woop wooo.



I will definitely go easy on the drink and might go home early, for once! hehe.  Might have to get a taxi home and it will cost at least ?30 

hehe i'd rather be at home watch x-factor  mm homemade lasagne is always good too!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I will definitely go easy on the drink and might go home early, for once! hehe.  Might have to get a taxi home and it will cost at least ?30
> 
> hehe i'd rather be at home watch x-factor  mm homemade lasagne is always good too!



Well good luck with it Katie! Whenever I intend on "taking it easy" it doesn't work, in a crowd in a pub, booze is too easy access!! Hope you're stronger than me! Even driving doesn't really work, it just means I have to go find the car the following day! 

Have a ball either way.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooo Twin >>> Ive got to go shopping now nooooo I hate food shopping . I offlined you on MSN lastnight with gossip lol . Have a good time if you go out and take care !! catch you later xx A.M  *


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyone is ok , I shant be around tonight (incase anyone cares) that is so will catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps ..

Hope everyone ok ?? ... 

Got computer difficulties this end .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hiya Everyone  All ok I hope *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiya Everyone  All ok I hope *




Hi Hun ...

How you doing .. did you have a good shop ... lol ...

Chuffing computer booted me out of yahoo ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff, hope you have a good night, catch you laters.

Wow Heidi you've been busy, hope you get the chance to chillax every now and then!

Hey Ann Marie, you stocked your cupboards now then.

I'm on sofa ready for saturday night telly.

hope you all have a good one.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Ann Marie, you stocked your cupboards now then.
> 
> I'm on sofa ready for saturday night telly.
> 
> hope you all have a good one.



*Hi Ross  Yes Ive been shopping and now have food in the house !! I'm on the couch >>> chilling to some tunes . Saturday night TV >>> rubbish lol I tend not to watch much TV anyway tbh hehe Have a good evening anyway *


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Steff, hope you have a good night, catch you laters.
> 
> Wow Heidi you've been busy, hope you get the chance to chillax every now and then!
> 
> Hey Ann Marie, you stocked your cupboards now then.
> 
> I'm on sofa ready for saturday night telly.
> 
> hope you all have a good one.




Hi Ross ...

Deffo need a good chillax ... after monday ... 

How you doing ... have you got a nice beer in your hand to watch the teely with ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

I agree telly not the best but enjoying it at the mo!

Got a bottle of vino rosso! I'm sure I'll get through the lion shares hehe!

Right x factor on, damn how sad does that sound!!!???????

Hey AM did you try Reindeer section, or any of those Jazz dudes?? I'm guessing I haven't impressed yous

You two girls have a good nite too.


----------



## sasha1

OMG ... I am stressed ... muching mi way through a handy bag of peanut m and m's .... mmmmmmm .... lol ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I agree telly not the best but enjoying it at the mo!
> 
> Got a bottle of vino rosso! I'm sure I'll get through the lion shares hehe!
> 
> Right x factor on, damn how sad does that sound!!!???????
> 
> Hey AM did you try Reindeer section, or any of those Jazz dudes?? I'm guessing I haven't impressed yous
> 
> You two girls have a good nite too.



*Ah Reindeer Section >>> not for me Im affraid  I'm quite liking Jazz though , I Listened to a guy Tom suggested  >>> yeah its definately something I could listen too for a change   Have a good evening ! *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG ... I am stressed ... muching mi way through a handy bag of peanut m and m's .... mmmmmmm .... lol ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Mmmmm I loveeee Peanut M&M's   I want chocolate now *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Mmmmm I loveeee Peanut M&M's   I want chocolate now *


...

OOOOOOO ....... I loveeeeeeee them to .... feeling rather sick at the mo .. after eating them ... have some left though ... will send them to you ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all.

How are things?

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all.
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Tom




Hi Tom ...

Ok up here ta ... Nath being a hormonal teenager today been in a right grump all day .... lol

How you doing

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi Tom ...
> 
> Ok up here ta ... Nath being a hormonal teenager today been in a right grump all day .... lol
> 
> How you doing
> 
> Heidi
> xx



A little case of tired and pissed off. Family can be such a pain in the arse. Out of curiosity; seeing as you have yahoo messenger can you add MSN contacts to that? If you want, I could give you my MSN.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> A little case of tired and pissed off. Family can be such a pain in the arse. Out of curiosity; seeing as you have yahoo messenger can you add MSN contacts to that? If you want, I could give you my MSN.



MMMMM .. you've got me on that question .... not sure is the answer .. still getting used to this modern technology ... AM .. will be able to tell you on that.. I chat to AM through that ....If you want get the addy off AM .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> MMMMM .. you've got me on that question .... not sure is the answer .. still getting used to this modern technology ... AM .. will be able to tell you on that.. I chat to AM through that ....If you want get the addy off AM ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Just done that


----------



## tracey w

evening all, 

sooooooo tired after W today.

 And what the hell is wrong with me, thought would have some cadburys whole nut, nt had for ages (honest), when i opened it, it was all marbely coloured and whitish looking, in date, so ate it anyway!! I am disgusting , tasted ok though.

do you think i need to see somebody about this problem with the dark stuff ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hehehe Heidi , Ive just noticed how many times you've said AM  in one post !! are you getting sponsored lol??  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe Heidi , Ive just noticed how many times you've said AM  in one post !! are you getting sponsored lol??  *



Hahahaha ... sorry hun ... I've just noticed ... think I've eaten too many blue M&M's ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha think I've eaten too many blue M&M's .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Mmmmm M&M's, I can't remember the last time I ate any of them...


----------



## tracey w

Tom Hreben said:


> Mmmmm M&M's, I can't remember the last time I ate any of them...



me neither 

but if they were off i would probably still scoff them


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Mmmmm M&M's, I can't remember the last time I ate any of them...



I have'nt had them for ages spotted them in the shop this morning ...  . I do have a bit of chocolate in the house .. just in case .. but I hide it ... I now that sounds awful but Nath has a terrible sweet tooth ... And he does'nt like M&M's so I dont feel guilty in eating them if he about .... although he had a ripple for after tea ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

tracey w said:


> me neither
> 
> but if they were off i would probably still scoff them



Old habits and advice dies hard. I remember, well, barely, the days when sugary stuff was tantamount to a hanging offence.

Tom


----------



## tracey w

Tom Hreben said:


> Old habits and advice dies hard. I remember, well, barely, the days when sugary stuff was tantamount to a hanging offence.
> 
> Tom



how things have changed? I would struggle to give up chocolate, but to be honet i dont eat half as much as i used to before diagnosis, for obvious reasons


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hi Tracey , Ive not seen you for ages !! How are you honey? >>> is it pump time next week ??  Good luck with that , I hope it all goes well  xx*


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

I hate Saturday nights at double u. Gave em a Knight Bus ride on the last trip.

I think I'll have a very strawberry yoghurt and go to bed. I'm whacked.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hate Saturday nights at double u. Gave em a Knight Bus ride on the last trip.
> 
> I think I'll have a very strawberry yoghurt and go to bed. I'm whacked.



*The knight bus is awesome Tez hehehe Enjoy your yoghurt ! *


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *The knight bus is awesome Tez hehehe Enjoy your yoghurt ! *



The Knight Bus is fun.... "It's gonna be a bompee ride..." and it was. Even I hung on tonight.

I did enjoy the yoghurt. And I licked the foil lid.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> The Knight Bus is fun.... "It's gonna be a bompee ride..." and it was. Even I hung on tonight.
> 
> I did enjoy the yoghurt. And I licked the foil lid.



*Hehehe you HAVE to lick the lid !! It's the law !!  How long have you been a bus driver Tez? Got any tunes on?>>>>Ive got some Bryan Adams on atm >>> Straight from the heart *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ebtjgK8NNU


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe you HAVE to lick the lid !! It's the law !!  How long have you been a bus driver Tez? *



I've been scaring the travelling public since 1987. No music tonight, the other half has to be up at 4am to go to work so I am being quiet.

Right I'm going to sneak into bed with the radio on earphones.

Goodnight everyone. Will be up early myself.


----------



## Tezzz

Forgive me Mother Superior for I have just sinned.... 

I had the other yoghurt....

Goodnight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I've been scaring the travelling public since 1987. No music tonight, the other half has to be up at 4am to go to work so I am being quiet.
> 
> Right I'm going to sneak into bed with the radio on earphones.
> 
> Goodnight everyone. Will be up early myself.



*Night  *


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Forgive me Mother Superior for I have just sinned....
> 
> I had the other yoghurt....
> 
> Goodnight.



* You'll have the Diabetes Police knocking on your door at this rate !!! *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Night people >>>> I'm deflecting to messenger  Catch you all later *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*We need more Diabetic Insomniacs to join the forum!!! I'm lost without Twin !! 

I hope you're having fun Twin >>>Stay out of trouble !! *


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning my lovely gorgeous peeps .... 

How's everyone doing ... so far this sunday morning ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all hi heidi you where about early lol


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Heidi and any other lurkers.

This morning's is BG 5.8 - not bad. 

*Forgive me again Mother Superior for I have sinned again... 2 Mr. Kipling Country Slices.
*
You're up early Hedi, Is Nathan OK, no night-time hypos hopefully. I got your PM and will reply in a little while.

Right, it's gone 9am so I can stick some music on. 12" of Earth, Wind and Fire - *Boogie Wonderland* for starters. Then some Elton John, *Nikita* I think.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff,

You posted at the same time I did, are we twins?

How's your legs today. Hopefully the treatment is working.


----------



## Steff

lolol morning tez we must be 
yeah leg seems ok for now ty  u ok?


----------



## Tezzz

Yes I'm OK, 

I'm expecting a knock on the door from the diabetes police soon. I've been sinning too much this week and I've got the meter readings to prove it.

Sometimes I hate the regime, Steff. The new slow release tablets are not as bad as the old ones. I'm not daft though, so this morning I had the country slices and felt like a naughty schoolboy expecting to be caught out, however I will briskly walk the 3 miles to church and the 3 miles back to burn them off. 

Right, I must dive in the shower before going out.


----------



## Steff

ok catch oyu later tez have a good day im away to W at 11 x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning fellow early(ish) risers, Heidi Steff Tez.

And hello to everyone else.

Went to bed at nine eight, woke at six seven, so no bad here!

Right I'm an electrician today, gonna take down all the ceiling light fittings and wire in a simple rose, we're moving in 3 weeks now, got stuff to do!!!

Have a good day all, I'll be on and off now and then

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Morning fellow early(ish) risers, Heidi Steff Tez.
> 
> And hello to everyone else.
> 
> Went to bed at nine eight, woke at six seven, so no bad here!
> 
> Right I'm an electrician today, gonna take down all the ceiling light fittings and wire in a simple rose, we're moving in 3 weeks now, got stuff to do!!!
> 
> Have a good day all, I'll be on and off now and then
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi


morning rossi sound like you got a busy day ahead, catch you later on and dont work to hard


----------



## Tezzz

Right all,

I'm off to do a bit of God. Walking there and back coz of earlier sin.

Laters.


----------



## Steff

laters Tez x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone All okies I hope  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Afternoon Everyone All okies I hope  *



Hi Hun ...

How you doing?? .... Weather rubbish up here again .... I'm just preparing the last bits and speech for the tribunal tomorrow ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

hello!

once i had a crazy night.  I was the most sober person there but still i had a weird night lol.

how is everyone? you alright twin? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> How you doing?? .... Weather rubbish up here again .... I'm just preparing the last bits and speech for the tribunal tomorrow ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hiya Honey , I'm great thanks  Slightly moody weather here too atm , its not raining yet >>it will though . 
Good Luck for tomorrow >> I'll be thinking about you !!! (((((hugs))))) Is Nath going to go with you or has he decided against it ? >>I dont think I'd go if it was me incase they cross examined me >>I'd go to pieces  
How are you though , in yourself ? I hope you're looking after yourself !!!!*


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> hello!
> 
> once i had a crazy night.  I was the most sober person there but still i had a weird night lol.
> 
> how is everyone? you alright twin? xx




Hi Katie ...

How you doing after your crazy night ... all ok up here ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiya Honey , I'm great thanks  Slightly moody weather here too atm , its not raining yet >>it will though .
> Good Luck for tomorrow >> I'll be thinking about you !!! (((((hugs))))) Is Nath going to go with you or has he decided against it ? >>I dont think I'd go if it was me incase they cross examined me >>I'd go to pieces
> How are you though , in yourself ? I hope you're looking after yourself !!!!*



Hi Hun ..

Glad you ok .... lashing down up here ... booo ..
Cheers hun .... Nath has decided not to go .... he says it panics him and he will be freaked out ... I'm glad in a way, because I dont want him to feel pressured or get upset and stressed ...
Yeah I'm good ta ... finally come down of the blue M&M's ....hahahaha
Are you looking after yourself???

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello!
> 
> once i had a crazy night.  I was the most sober person there but still i had a weird night lol.
> 
> how is everyone? you alright twin? xx



*Hi Twin  Oooo I cant wait to hear details !!!! I love your nights out I'm okies thanks Twin  I've PMed you the gossip lol *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> Glad you ok .... lashing down up here ... booo ..
> Cheers hun .... Nath has decided not to go .... he says it panics him and he will be freaked out ... I'm glad in a way, because I dont want him to feel pressured or get upset and stressed ...
> Yeah I'm good ta ... finally come down of the blue M&M's ....hahahaha
> Are you looking after yourself???
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hahaha oh yeah I forgot you were off your face on E Numbers Lol 
Yes I think Nath has made the right choice there , Id have a break down lol  . I'm great thanks  Still dry here but its bloody colddddd *


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie ...
> 
> How you doing after your crazy night ... all ok up here ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hello,

im doing ok thanks, not hungover just a bit tired!  im contemplating giving up drink for a while 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Twin  Oooo I cant wait to hear details !!!! I love your nights out I'm okies thanks Twin  I've PMed you the gossip lol *



haha they are so bad   wait tilk the gossip from australia then hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello,
> 
> im doing ok thanks, not hungover just a bit tired!  im contemplating giving up drink for a while
> haha they are so bad   wait tilk the gossip from australia then hehe.



*Not hungover doesnt sound good !! It means if you had a crazy night you cant blame the alcohol !!  I'll be wanting all the gory details later though Twin *


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

How are things?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Not hungover doesnt sound good !! It means if you had a crazy night you cant blame the alcohol !!  I'll be wanting all the gory details later though Twin *



yeah i wasnt that drunk, probably the most sober person there (they were all wasted).  it wasnt crazy because of me, it was someone elses fault


----------



## katie

hi tom, not bad thanks. how are you?


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all,

Katie can I just say well done on not getting wasted. A few days off is always good! But never for too long, I nearly did a week, that was enough for me's!

Hi AM hope you're not working today! But enjoying your weekend!

Hey Heidi hope you're doing alright and ready for the morrow.

Watcha Tom, working hard I hope, you need the cash for the union bar remember!!

Lurkers helloooooo


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Katie can I just say well done on not getting wasted. A few days off is always good! But never for too long, I nearly did a week, that was enough for me's!



hey rossi   let's see if i can beat your record of nearly a week  we should start taking bets


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hey rossi   let's see if i can beat your record of nearly a week  we should start taking bets



My record is 14 days although that was in 1997 I think? Not sure now seems a long time ago I was training for a race and got all health concious, well for a little while! 

So how long you aiming for?

Hey AM I've found how to get playlists for spotti, saves me creating them!! Downloaded some 80's and 90's/britpop ones ace.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i wasnt that drunk, probably the most sober person there (they were all wasted).  it wasnt crazy because of me, it was someone elses fault



*Oo I'm intrigued  I cant wait to hear it all ,tell me on MSN  later Twin *


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> My record is 14 days although that was in 1997 I think? Not sure now seems a long time ago I was training for a race and got all health concious, well for a little while!
> 
> So how long you aiming for?
> 
> Hey AM I've found how to get playlists for spotti, saves me creating them!! Downloaded some 80's and 90's/britpop ones ace.



wow that isnt that long is it?? hehe!  im not sure how long ive managed before. im aiming for until i go to australia but i know that wont happen so i'll start with 2 weeks 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oo I'm intrigued  I cant wait to hear it all ,tell me on MSN  later Twin *



yeah i'll tell you on msn hehe, it's quite a long story because i need to tell u about some history first haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey AM I've found how to get playlists for spotti, saves me creating them!! Downloaded some 80's and 90's/britpop ones ace.



Hey Ross , sorry I didnt see you there >>> we jumped a page honey !!
what have you got on it then ?? hey do you know to share playlists yet? 
You okies today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i'll tell you on msn hehe, it's quite a long story because i need to tell u about some history first haha



*Hehehe cool I cant wait for that !!  Hey Twin I was totally lost without you to gossip with lastnight >> this morning  I deflected back to messenger at just after 3am lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe cool I cant wait for that !!  Hey Twin I was totally lost without you to gossip with lastnight >> this morning  I deflected back to messenger at just after 3am lol *



aww  i got home and went to sleep again because I must have had about 3 hours sleep on my friend's floor.  well if the alcohol fast goes well i'll be on here all the time lol


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> wow that isnt that long is it?? hehe!  im not sure how long ive managed before. im aiming for until i go to australia but i know that wont happen so i'll start with 2 weeks
> yeah i'll tell you on msn hehe, it's quite a long story because i need to tell u about some history first haha



It's not is it! But not always heavy boozing sometimes a small glass or two! Hey there are medical reports saying 5 pints a day are good for you aren't there?? 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Ross , sorry I didnt see you there >>> we jumped a page honey !!
> what have you got on it then ?? hey do you know to share playlists yet?
> You okies today?



Hey no worries it's easy to miss people here no offense taken!

Good was going to do the lights but had to go to shops! So another lazy day really as I've taken down first light, realised I haven't got a ceiling rose to put back up, so just a load of tape to make it safe at the mo! 

You been up to much?

I think you upload yours to spotifyplaylists.co.uk then tell me what it's called I can then download it to my pc, Be cool if you could.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff,
> 
> You posted at the same time I did, are we twins?





steff09 said:


> lolol morning tez we must be



*Hmm yes defo some resembelence there *[/B]


katie said:


> aww  i got home and went to sleep again because I must have had about 3 hours sleep on my friend's floor.  well if the alcohol fast goes well i'll be on here all the time lol



*Hehehe I wonder how long you'll last  Hey Twin >> seems we have another set of Twins on the forum !!! what do you think , can you see a likeness ?? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You been up to much?
> 
> I think you upload yours to spotifyplaylists.co.uk then tell me what it's called I can then download it to my pc, Be cool if you could.



*Hiya Ross , Ive been working this morning  Im having a chillax now 
Hey great I'll have a look later and give it  go !! Ive got quite a few playlists though so I'll choose one thats less heavy metal for you lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiya Ross , Ive been working this morning  Im having a chillax now
> Hey great I'll have a look later and give it  go !! Ive got quite a few playlists though so I'll choose one thats less heavy metal for you lol *



Sounds good!  Right enjoy your chillax, catch you all laters...


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds good!  Right enjoy your chillax, catch you all laters...



*Okies catch you later Ross  have a good day *


----------



## Steff

hi how is everyone x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> aww  i got home and went to sleep again because I must have had about 3 hours sleep on my friend's floor.  well if the alcohol fast goes well i'll be on here all the time lol



*At least you got some sleep I suppose !! shame it has to be alcohol induced though lol  *


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm yes defo some resembelence there *[/B]
> 
> 
> yeah to right both got great personalties and full of wit


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> It's not is it! But not always heavy boozing sometimes a small glass or two! Hey there are medical reports saying 5 pints a day are good for you aren't there??



oh do i have to count the odd glass of wine?? haha 

it wouldnt surprie me if there were!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm yes defo some resembelence there *[/B]
> 
> 
> *Hehehe I wonder how long you'll last  Hey Twin >> seems we have another set of Twins on the forum !!! what do you think , can you see a likeness ?? *



lol yeah slight resemblence, you guys can be the second set of twins on the forum.


----------



## katie

hi steff, not bad thanks, how are you? x


----------



## Steff

lolololol 


im fine ty katie x ty


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> lolololol
> 
> 
> im fine ty katie x ty



good to hear.

im off to watch Home Alone, lol!  I love it.  Not sure why it's on, it' not christmas!

see you later guys xx


----------



## Steff

bye for now katie enjoy the film x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im off to watch Home Alone, lol!  I love it.  Not sure why it's on, it' not christmas!
> 
> see you later guys xx



*Catch you later Twinny , yeah I might watch that , I love it  Ive just remembered Ive got other gossip for you !!>>> tell you later on MSN *


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Tracey , Ive not seen you for ages !! How are you honey? >>> is it pump time next week ??  Good luck with that , I hope it all goes well  xx*



Ah thank you, yes tuesday is pump day. dont think will go live that day but hope i get the hang of it asap so i can get going on it. Been lurking and reading posts but feeling tired and bit grumpy this week (nothing new for me ) hope you are good?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Evening all you reprobates  everyone okies I hope  *


----------



## tracey w

brightontez said:


> The Knight Bus is fun.... "It's gonna be a bompee ride..." and it was. Even I hung on tonight.
> 
> I did enjoy the yoghurt. And I licked the foil lid.



OOO tez, reminds me when i was about 10. Licked the foil lid on yoghurt and got really bad cut on  my tongue, bloody hurt, never licked any since


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all, how is everybody lately?


----------



## tracey w

evening angel and anyone else?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Ah thank you, yes tuesday is pump day. dont think will go live that day but hope i get the hang of it asap so i can get going on it. Been lurking and reading posts but feeling tired and bit grumpy this week (nothing new for me ) hope you are good?



*Yes I great thanks honey  Hmm I know what you mean mood wise , Ive had alot going on personally and with work the last two weeks , so Ive not been in the best of moods . 
Good luck on Tuesday !! I hope it goes well >> let me know how you get on , pumps facinate me , but I dont think I could have one . Tom is considering trialling one though I think . *


----------



## angel30eyes

Kids back at school tomorrow, can't wait, just a bit of alone time is gonna be so good lol, I love them dearly but they are now driving me potty


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes I great thanks honey  Hmm I know what you mean mood wise , Ive had alot going on personally and with work the last two weeks , so Ive not been in the best of moods .
> Good luck on Tuesday !! I hope it goes well >> let me know how you get on , pumps facinate me , but I dont think I could have one . Tom is considering trialling one though I think . *



thanks i will. Not had a great day today either, family shit. Like we need any more stress, i cant do stress since diagnosis, my personality has defo changed. I dont put up with any kind hassle or crap anymore and readily speak my mind. Not sure if thats good or bad though


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all, how is everybody lately?



*Hello honey !! How are you doing ? its been ages since youve been on , good to see you posting again *


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thanks i will. Not had a great day today either, family shit. Like we need any more stress, i cant do stress since diagnosis, my personality has defo changed. I dont put up with any kind hassle or crap anymore and readily speak my mind. Not sure if thats good or bad though



Im like that !! I find it impossible to suffer fools and have to say what I think  I cba , I'm definately more moody than I used to be


----------



## tracey w

right oh phoned, meeting him in pub 

really would like few drinks but will have to be restrained, W tomorrow, have a good evening all xxx


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im like that !! I find it impossible to suffer fools and have to say what I think  I cba , I'm definately more moody than I used to be



TOTALLY!! I really hate it when people moan about nothing, like "i feel ill, got a headache" or summit


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> TOTALLY!! I really hate it when people moan about nothing, like "i feel ill, got a headache" or summit



*Haha yeah ... swap lives with me then bloody moan !!  *


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, Angel Tracey Addict...

Tracey enjoy the pub, but behave and best of luck with your pump date hope it goes well, so you defo getting one, or is it a trial or consulatation??


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello honey !! How are you doing ? its been ages since youve been on , good to see you posting again *



Hey huni, well am feeling so good lately, sugars are between 5 n 7 every meal and other than the 2.6 hypo that left me on the floor am great and starting to sort my life out again, been trying to chat for ages on msn but decided yours must be broken


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, Angel Tracey Addict...
> 
> Tracey enjoy the pub, but behave and best of luck with your pump date hope it goes well, so you defo getting one, or is it a trial or consulatation??



*Hello Ross >>> you got spotify on ?? Ive got a good song for you? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hey huni, well am feeling so good lately, sugars are between 5 n 7 every meal and other than the 2.6 hypo that left me on the floor am great and starting to sort my life out again, been trying to chat for ages on msn but decided yours must be broken



*No its working !! its a pain in the ass half the time though , Ive reinstalled lots of times , I miss parts of messges and dont get them and send messages and people dont get them , grrr I wrote a LONGGGGGGG message to Twin the other night and she didnt get it !!  I'll try you on there later when I log in ok babe ?? xxx Im glad things are good for you !! *


----------



## Steff

good evening hope everyone is well


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hi Ross >>>>> Ive linked you up with a youtube link >> let me know what you think *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9RphHsJHvc


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello Ross >>> you got spotify on ?? Ive got a good song for you? *



Yeah back now needed a good shave and scrub in the bath, I like to start the week clean and fresh!!

Spotti is on will check it out now, just gonna get a brew



steff09 said:


> good evening hope everyone is well



Hey Steff, good weekend? When you back at work? Not too early I hopes.

Evening t'others


----------



## katie

twiiiiiiiiiiiin u there? im on msn for when you are ready to swap gossip haha.

evening all, hope all is ok xx


----------



## Steff

[QUOTE=rossi_mac


Hey Steff, good weekend? When you back at work? Not too early I hopes.


im off now till weds as usual , was in today x hows you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning Everyone  i'm in suchhhhhh a good mood today !!! Woooo  Considering Ive not been to bed thats a miracle hehehe  I hope nobody p***** me off today though  hehehe *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> twiiiiiiiiiiiin u there? im on msn for when you are ready to swap gossip haha.
> 
> evening all, hope all is ok xx



*Sorry Twin I got booted from MSN then Yahoo Grrrrrr  I only signed back in just after 5am bl**dy thing  Catch you later though for a trade hehehe *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Morning Everyone  i'm in suchhhhhh a good mood today !!! Woooo  Considering Ive not been to bed thats a miracle hehehe  I hope nobody p***** me off today though  hehehe *




Good morning Hun ...

Hehehe ... your up and about early ... lol .... How you doing??

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Morning peeps ....

Hope you all ok ?? ....Tis Monday morning ... booo ... and the sun is out up here .... 

Catch you all later ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good morning Hun ...
> 
> Hehehe ... your up and about early ... lol .... How you doing??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Morning honey!!!! Hehehe Ive not been to bed yet lol  you ok ? try not to worry too much about later , you'll do fine  as you know it depends who you get and what mood the f****** are in *


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, woo hoo I'm feeling fresh on monday, now that's rare!!

Good luck heidi, and anyone else who has got important stuff going on.

AM you pulled another all nighter tut tut!


----------



## Steff

good morning all glad to hear everyone in such good moods 

good luck heidi hope all goes well for 2day x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, woo hoo I'm feeling fresh on monday, now that's rare!!
> 
> Good luck heidi, and anyone else who has got important stuff going on.
> 
> AM you pulled another all nighter tut tut!



*Yeah >> I'm tired now though  I've just been hoovering though , lots more housework to do too  
You ok today honey?? I'm working later for an hour or two I think >> house first Boo hoo *


----------



## Steff

right im offski gt a sick o/h since saturday night and he got me running around like a headless chicken

laters ALL x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah >> I'm tired now though  I've just been hoovering though , lots more housework to do too
> You ok today honey?? I'm working later for an hour or two I think >> house first Boo hoo *



Hoovering, thats a good work out in my mind, always tires me out too!!

You got visitors? Or you just keeping a tidy ship.

Hey steff have a good day.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

BG 6.7 this morning... Sh*t happens. (I blame it on the 5 course meal I had last night and the seconds of chocolate cheese cake... If the diabetes police turn up I don't want to have to wear the fluffy hand cuffs!)

Time to wake the neighbours up with something *LOUD*. 

First up is *Temptation* 12" by Heaven 17.
*
Good Karma today for Heidi and Nathan!!
(Orange is my lucky colour) *


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hoovering, thats a good work out in my mind, always tires me out too!!
> 
> You got visitors? Or you just keeping a tidy ship.



*It has to be a tidy ship for me honey >> clutter and mess would drive me insane ( more so than usual lol) I have to have everything clean and tidy , OCD Lol  You busy in work or will you skive abit later on?*


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Morning all,
> 
> BG 6.7 this morning... Sh*t happens. (I blame it on the 5 course meal I had last night and the seconds of chocolate cheese cake... If the diabetes police turn up I don't want to have to wear the fluffy hand cuffs!)
> 
> Time to wake the neighbours up with something *LOUD*.
> 
> First up is *Temptation* 12" by Heaven 17.
> *
> Good Karma today for Heidi and Nathan!!
> (Orange is my lucky colour) *



good tune Tez, orange ehy!!?



insulinaddict09 said:


> *It has to be a tidy ship for me honey >> clutter and mess would drive me insane ( more so than usual lol) I have to have everything clean and tidy , OCD Lol  You busy in work or will you skive abit later on?*



Yes! Work busy still but you know me!


----------



## Tezzz

I'm having a sort out of the 12" singles, as there's some real rubbish in my collection and I need the room for something else.

They are being cleaned  properly and played. Anything that skips or jumps or noisy is being thrown out. (Unless it's rare). And the volume is pretty high this morning...

*Wake Me Up Before You Go Go* plays OK so that stays.
*Who's Zoomin' Who* by Aretha Franklin plays OK..
*Wham Rap 12"* just went on and god it's so camp..... even though it's 1982 vintage. And it skips so in the bin it goes.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm having a sort out of the 12" singles, as there's some real rubbish in my collection and I need the room for something else.
> 
> They are being cleaned  properly and played. Anything that skips or jumps or noisy is being thrown out. (Unless it's rare). And the volume is pretty high this morning...
> 
> *Wake Me Up Before You Go Go* plays OK so that stays.
> *Who's Zoomin' Who* by Aretha Franklin plays OK..
> *Wham Rap 12"* just went on and god it's so camp..... even though it's 1982 vintage. And it skips so in the bin it goes.



*Eeeeeekk Wham !!!! ffs Tez  that needs to be in the bin for sure 
Ah I didnt know that was an Aretha tune !!?? >> one of my sister's favorite songs ! *


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eeeeeekk Wham !!!! ffs Tez  that needs to be in the bin for sure
> Ah I didnt know that was an Aretha tune !!?? >> one of my sister's favorite songs ! *



There's nothing wrong with Wham!.

I prefer *SLADE.  *My secret's out.

Which just so happens to be playing. *Cum On Feel The Noize. *Woohoo!

And for pudding on the B side there is *Take Me Bak 'Ome*. Guitar rift on the first two bars is brill. It does something to me. OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> There's nothing wrong with Wham!.
> 
> I prefer *SLADE.  *My secret's out.
> 
> Which just so happens to be playing. *Cum On Feel The Noize. *Woohoo!
> 
> And for pudding on the B side there is *Take Me Bak 'Ome*. Guitar rift on the first two bars is brill. It does something to me. OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!!!



*Pssssst Slade are awesome !!  in a sort of "dont tell anyone I like them sort of way"  Glam Rock at its best lol hehehe  I've just searched the song  
Hmm I can only get the first song on Spotify , >>>> off to youtube *


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Pssssst Slade are awesome !!  in a sort of "dont tell anyone I like them sort of way"  Glam Rock at its best lol hehehe  I've just searched the song  *



You need to give *Take Me Bak Ome  *some serious bass and volume.

I'm gonna stick that track on again and see how far the ornaments move....


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Just going shopping. Ran out of biscuits...

Before I do I'll stick all 12" of *Can't Go For That (No Can Do)* by Hall and Oates on...

Another toon wid some seeerriiioouuuss *bass*. A good toon to take along when buying a new hifi... Definately something to test the pureness of the bass...


----------



## Steff

OoOo im just back with bag full of soup for o/h keeps him for keeling over i guess, im saving on the shopping bill at least while he is poorly i guess


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just going shopping. Ran out of biscuits...
> 
> Before I do I'll stick all 12" of *Can't Go For That (No Can Do)* by Hall and Oates on...



I'm clean out of biscuits too get us some digs please!!



steff09 said:


> OoOo im just back with bag full of soup for o/h keeps him for keeling over i guess, im saving on the shopping bill at least while he is poorly i guess



every penny saved is a.. I dunno I'm sure there a saying there somwhere!

getting me hungry all this food talk, gonna have me lunch now me thinks!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Afternoon Everyone  Lovely and sunny here today , Woooo makes a change ! Hmm 2.9 Hypo , so I'm loaded with Lucozade    You are all ok I hope ?. I text Heidi before >>>> she was on her way to the court , she'll let us know as soon as possible  *


----------



## rossi_mac

She'll be in there now!!! Hope it goes well.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> She'll be in there now!!! Hope it goes well.



*I know  I hope shes ok , I know shes been really worried about this for a while . I feel nervous for her !! Its bl**dy stupid that she has to go through this anyway *


----------



## katie

Hello Everyone 




insulinaddict09 said:


> *Afternoon Everyone  Lovely and sunny here today , Woooo makes a change ! Hmm 2.9 Hypo , so I'm loaded with Lucozade    You are all ok I hope ?. I text Heidi before >>>> she was on her way to the court , she'll let us know as soon as possible  *



wow you must have stolen the sun from Bmouth, it's dull here.  Hope you arent feeling too rough after the hypo twin.

Hope Heidi is ok!  It really is terrible she has to go through this, I can't see how she wont win though, it wouldnt make sense!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow you must have stolen the sun from Bmouth, it's dull here.  Hope you arent feeling too rough after the hypo twin.
> 
> Hope Heidi is ok!  It really is terrible she has to go through this, I can't see how she wont win though, it wouldnt make sense!



If she don't we'll get one of Tez's buses and go sort some peeps oot!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> If she don't we'll get one of Tez's buses and go sort some peeps oot!!



good idea  we can stop off at salmonpuff's bookshop and sort out her ex boss too


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooo Twinny  Ive heard from Heidi , but I'll leave it to her to tell people what happened in her thread okies . 
You ok Twin?? >>> Im sooo tired , all-nighter for me again tut tut *


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> good idea  we can stop off at salmonpuff's bookshop and sort out her ex boss too



I'm tempted to do something to that man I tell thee!!

A massive phoney order? post his number on some dodgy websites??

Hmm maybe I'll let karma take its course and he'll get his just deserve.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hellooo Twinny  Ive heard from Heidi , but I'll leave it to her to tell people what happened in her thread okies .
> You ok Twin?? >>> Im sooo tired , all-nighter for me again tut tut *



very bad twin! and u werent on msn so couldnt get the gossip  lol.  I'm ok! bit tired too, but I did get a few hours 

Just seen heidi's reply, quite good news


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening My lovelies ....... 

Hows everyone doing? ... Hope you all ok...

I'm chuffin knackered .... lol .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I'm tempted to do something to that man I tell thee!!
> 
> A massive phoney order? post his number on some dodgy websites??
> 
> Hmm maybe I'll let karma take its course and he'll get his just deserve.



I think do both those things  what a nasty person, I cant even imagine a having a boss like that


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening My lovelies .......
> 
> Hows everyone doing? ... Hope you all ok...
> 
> I'm chuffin knackered .... lol ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm not chuffin surprised girl!!


----------



## katie

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening My lovelies .......
> 
> Hows everyone doing? ... Hope you all ok...
> 
> I'm chuffin knackered .... lol ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx




hiya heidi, not bad thanks 

well done on all the hard work! it paid off. how are you going to celebrate?  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> very bad twin! and u werent on msn so couldnt get the gossip  lol.  I'm ok! bit tired too, but I did get a few hours
> 
> Just seen heidi's reply, quite good news



*I know !! I left you a message this morning >>> my net booted me and I only got back on at about 5am grrr I was sooo bored I did ironing ffs I keep getting booted from here aswell and it freezes my pages Grrrrr annoying  *


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> I'm not chuffin surprised girl!!



Hehehehe .... I wont kid anyone its been hard going ..... but my advice to anyone thinking about it go for it ...... 

How you doing Ross?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening My lovelies .......
> 
> Hows everyone doing? ... Hope you all ok...
> 
> I'm chuffin knackered .... lol ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hello again honey !! you deserve a treat !! I'm so glad all that hard work and stress paid off for you both !  *


----------



## sasha1

katie said:


> hiya heidi, not bad thanks
> 
> well done on all the hard work! it paid off. how are you going to celebrate?  x




Hi Katie ..

How you doing?

Thanks hun ... think I might have to have chips, cheese and gravy to celebrate ... lol ... I dont drink ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello again honey !! you deserve a treat !! I'm so glad all that hard work and stress paid off for you both !  *



Hi Hun ....

Cheers hun .... Well worth it ... Although just before I went in ... someone lost all there benefit ....  ..... I just thought thats not a good sign ... or words to that effect ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I know !! I left you a message this morning >>> my net booted me and I only got back on at about 5am grrr I was sooo bored I did ironing ffs I keep getting booted from here aswell and it freezes my pages Grrrrr annoying  *



I didn't get it again, god MSN is rubbish lol.  Hmm you should complain to your internet provider, I didnt get chucked out of either?! 



sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie ..
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Thanks hun ... think I might have to have chips, cheese and gravy to celebrate ... lol ... I dont drink ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



neither do I hun! well... since saturday night...  Let's see how long I last!

I'm not too bad, bit tired but fine.

Enjoy your food xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe .... I wont kid anyone its been hard going ..... but my advice to anyone thinking about it go for it ......
> 
> How you doing Ross?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Good thanks, getting midly excited about moving, which reminds me I need to go to B&Q! Cheers for that.

Yeah well you make sure you have some rest now, and maybe a treat or two


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ....
> 
> Cheers hun .... Well worth it ... Although just before I went in ... someone lost all there benefit ....  ..... I just thought thats not a good sign ... or words to that effect ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Bl**dy hell !! it really is touch and go for anyone , it shouldnt be like that ! I dont think you should have to go through all this **** to get something that should be yours by right  I'm soooo pleased for you both though . Its the bl**dy principle at the end of the day , its not like its even alot of money .  xxx *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I didn't get it again, god MSN is rubbish lol.  Hmm you should complain to your internet provider, I didnt get chucked out of either?!



*I got booted from Yahoo too , bloody hackers I think , not my friends though the other lot grrr , It only happened after I signed into chat   Hmm bl**dy Sky is s*** tho lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I got booted from Yahoo too , bloody hackers I think , not my friends though the other lot grrr , It only happened after I signed into chat   Hmm bl**dy Sky is s*** tho lol *



we nearly went the sky route, but went orange, been really good, good deals too I think?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> we nearly went the sky route, but went orange, been really good, good deals too I think?



*Its good money wise , and Ive only had problems since Ive been going into chatrooms , they are full of hackers *


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> If she don't we'll get one of Tez's buses and go sort some peeps oot!!



That would have to be a Knight Bus!!



katie said:


> good idea  we can stop off at salmonpuff's bookshop and sort out her ex boss too



Brilliant idea....


sasha1 said:


> Thanks hun ... think I might have to have chips, cheese and gravy to celebrate ... lol ... I dont drink ...



Why not? You're not diabetic. I would love chips cheese and gravy. Sulk!

Get Nathan to make you a nice cup of tea...

PS I hope my good karma paid off.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Its good money wise , and Ive only had problems since Ive been going into chatrooms , they are full of hackers *



I use Linux - they can't hack me!!! I use the client from this site... *http://www.pidgin.im/*


----------



## katie

Hi Tez, How are you today?



insulinaddict09 said:


> *I got booted from Yahoo too , bloody hackers I think , not my friends though the other lot grrr , It only happened after I signed into chat   Hmm bl**dy Sky is s*** tho lol *



watch out for those hackers twin  Hope you have some good security


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Hi Tez, How are you today?



Yeah, me is busy on my day off.

I'm moving all the stuff out of my flat to move in permanently with the other half. 

This Sat we get engaged! Havin' a party too.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi Tez, How are you today?
> 
> watch out for those hackers twin . Hope you have some good security



Hiya Twin >> hmm yes Ive got all sorts of security >> but they still hacked my yahoo account Grrrr. Ive got some protection from being booted from a few rooms as im on a protected list so i dont get booted , but if i go in a room thats not covered they boot me and crash my system grrr 


brightontez said:


> I use Linux - they can't hack me!!! I use the client from this site... *http://www.pidgin.im/*



Will that client work on Windows Tez ? >> if so do I just download it?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yeah, me is busy on my day off.
> 
> I'm moving all the stuff out of my flat to move in permanently with the other half.
> 
> This Sat we get engaged! Havin' a party too.



*What!!!?? I thought you already lived together !!  Awww congratulations on your engagment Tez and >> O/h  I'm really pleased for you both *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya Twin >> hmm yes Ive got all sorts of security >> but they still hacked my yahoo account Grrrr. Ive got some protection from being booted from a few rooms as im on a protected list so i dont get booted , but if i go in a room thats not covered they boot me and crash my system grrr



lol that dodgy yahoo and their hackers  At least you have a few friends on their to get you on the VIP list lol



brightontez said:


> Yeah, me is busy on my day off.
> 
> I'm moving all the stuff out of my flat to move in permanently with the other half.
> 
> This Sat we get engaged! Havin' a party too.



wow congratulations Tez, fantastic news, goodluck to you both


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya Twin >> hmm yes Ive got all sorts of security >> but they still hacked my yahoo account Grrrr. Ive got some protection from being booted from a few rooms as im on a protected list so i dont get booted , but if i go in a room thats not covered they boot me and crash my system grrr
> 
> 
> Will that client work on Windows Tez ? >> if so do I just download it?



I would choose a very secure password... I use this site...

*http://www.onlinepasswordgenerator.com/*

It should work OK, I don't have a web cam so not sure about that feature.
I'd download it.



insulinaddict09 said:


> *What!!!?? I thought you already lived together !!  Awww congratulations on your engagment Tez and >> O/h I'm really pleased for you both *



I only was going to stay a few nights over 13 months ago. Haven't slept in my flat since then!!

Now I'm giving this place up and we're both going to stay at the other halfs. Bills will be cheaper for a start! Might get a better car or jukebox.


----------



## katie

im off to the pub (wish me luck with the self-inflicted drinking ban!), catch you later guys xx


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to the pub. I deserve a pint.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol that dodgy yahoo and their hackers  At least you have a few friends on their to get you on the VIP list



*Hehehe yeah , he's quite fit too Twin  Its not what you know its who you know *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im off to the pub (wish me luck with the self-inflicted drinking ban!), catch you later guys xx



Catch you later Twin >>> Ive got a better idea than yours  tell you later xxx


brightontez said:


> I'm off to the pub. I deserve a pint.



Enjoy your pint !! Im the only one whos not going out ! boo hoo hoo


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I would choose a very secure password... I use this site...
> 
> *http://www.onlinepasswordgenerator.com/*
> 
> It should work OK, I don't have a web cam so not sure about that feature.
> I'd download it.
> 
> I only was going to stay a few nights over 13 months ago. Haven't slept in my flat since then!!
> 
> Now I'm giving this place up and we're both going to stay at the other halfs. Bills will be cheaper for a start! Might get a better car or jukebox.



Cheers for that Tez  , I'll do that ,Ive not got a Cam on my notebook anyway so that doesnt matter . When I get my new laptop I'll sort that out as it has a built in Cam . 
You'll need all that extra cash for wedding outfits anyway !! It'll cost you a fortune


----------



## katie

URGH im back. there's been a drama! and im scared   My friend says her boyfriend wants a "serious chat" with her.  She was too scared to wait to talk to him tomorrow in case it's something bad so we are either going later or tomorrow.  Im scared he is going to break up with her, I couldnt handle her being that upset after I was just getting over the same thing myself and things are getting better   I have no idea why he would want to (she is way out of his league and LOVELY), but I also dont know what else it could be??  and over the phone?? hmm.

So i'm back for a bit basically and not sure if i'm going out


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> URGH im back. there's been a drama! and im scared   My friend says her boyfriend wants a "serious chat" with her.  She was too scared to wait to talk to him tomorrow in case it's something bad so we are either going later or tomorrow.  Im scared he is going to break up with her, I couldnt handle her being that upset after I was just getting over the same thing myself and things are getting better   I have no idea why he would want to (she is way out of his league and LOVELY), but I also dont know what else it could be??  and over the phone?? hmm.
> 
> So i'm back for a bit basically and not sure if i'm going out



*Oh bugger , that doesnt sound good does it  i hope shes ok . Grrr men are ba****** arent they !!??*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oh bugger , that doesnt sound good does it  i hope shes ok . Grrr men are ba****** arent they !!??*



no it realy doesnt sound good  i have no idea what else it could be so im really worried  she could do sooooooooo much better, so I dont know why he would ever break up with HER!

they really are d***heads! haha sorry, I hate men right now.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cheers for that Tez  ...
> You'll need all that extra cash for wedding outfits anyway !! It'll cost you a fortune



hehe yep. we need a pic of you guys together too Tez


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening alllllllllllllllll



brightontez said:


> That would have to be a Knight Bus!!



How do I make a booking



brightontez said:


> Yeah, me is busy on my day off.
> This Sat we get engaged! Havin' a party too.



I hope you're orchestrating the choones Tez??



katie said:


> im off to the pub (wish me luck with the self-inflicted drinking ban!), catch you later guys xx



Yeah right you lasted long girl!!!?



katie said:


> URGH im back......
> 
> So i'm back for a bit basically and not sure if i'm going out



Okay so the ban is still in place! Hope your pal is okay


----------



## katie

they are ok lol, i'll let you know what it was about when im back from the pub 

i'm definitely going this time


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> they are ok lol, i'll let you know what it was about when im back from the pub
> 
> i'm definitely going this time



*Catch you in abit Twin  Take care xx  I'm going to do some work for an hour or two I think>>> less to do tomorrow heheh *


----------



## katie

Guess what?? I had 2 diet cokes and only spent ?3.80   It was sooo tempting to drink but now I dont see why, I prefer the taste of diet coke anyway lol



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Catch you in abit Twin  Take care xx  I'm going to do some work for an hour or two I think>>> less to do tomorrow heheh *



hey, you back AM?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

BG 6.0. Better than yesterday. And I had a curry last night. (Tesco jobby and only a third of the rice and half a naan).

I'm off to W soon. Doing a conflict avoidance course. That should be interesting.

Will try and sneak in here on my break.


----------



## Corrine

Congratulations on your engagement Tez!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone in Diabetes Land  Everyone Okies ? *


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon UK ..... 

Hows peeps doing today??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Afternoon UK .....
> 
> Hows peeps doing today??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Helloooo  All okies here >>>>Skiving hehehe *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo  All okies here >>>>Skiving hehehe *




Hahahaha ... You do right hun .... 

Glad you ok .

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha ... You do right hun ....
> 
> Glad you ok .
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hehehe someone has to skive so it may as well be meee  I need to make the most of it while I can , that slave driver boss of mine has got all sorts in store for me soon  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe someone has to skive so it may as well be meee  I need to make the most of it while I can , that slave driver boss of mine has got all sorts in store for me soon  *



Are you still skiving hun ?? ... LOL

ooooeeerrrrr .... What has he got in store for you .... I've just had my pipes serviced ... I'm not leaking carbon monoxide .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Are you still skiving hun ?? ... LOL
> 
> ooooeeerrrrr .... What has he got in store for you .... I've just had my pipes serviced ... I'm not leaking carbon monoxide ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hehehe of course I am  Hmm he's got all sorts for me to do , and half of it isnt in my job description !! Hey thats good you're not leaking lol  Its going to bounce down here in a minute I think , its gone really dark and moody looking ! Grrrr  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe of course I am  Hmm he's got all sorts for me to do , and half of it isnt in my job description !! Hey thats good you're not leaking lol  Its going to bounce down here in a minute I think , its gone really dark and moody looking ! Grrrr  *



Hehehehe ... leaky pipes are no good ... lol 

Its been raining on and off up here all day .... quiet warm though .. but windy ... wish it would make its mind up what it wants to do ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... leaky pipes are no good ... lol
> 
> Its been raining on and off up here all day .... quiet warm though .. but windy ... wish it would make its mind up what it wants to do ..
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Its not rained here yet but its only a matter of time before it does  
Time to dust off my timble drier I think  I'm not even bothering to hang anything out >> pointless nothing dries in this weaher anyway .*


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Its not rained here yet but its only a matter of time before it does
> Time to dust off my timble drier I think  I'm not even bothering to hang anything out >> pointless nothing dries in this weaher anyway .*



Started raining up here again .... boooooo ... I've got the chuffin heating on to dry clothes ...... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey, AM! I am totally digging the LOL cat avatar


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Hey, AM! I am totally digging the LOL cat avatar



*Hehhee thanks Sacred  i had it a while ago but I swap avys all the time , I just fancied a change again so its back *


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Started raining up here again .... boooooo ... I've got the chuffin heating on to dry clothes ......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Grrr Its too hot here for the rads to go on , its really clammy and now wet weather *


----------



## SacredHeart

I need to change mine....this is not a great picture of me!


----------



## katie

Afternoon all x



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Grrr Its too hot here for the rads to go on , its really clammy and now wet weather *



we have swapped weather again, it's sunny and dry here today!



SacredHeart said:


> I need to change mine....this is not a great picture of me!



Hey sacred, 
I saw your video blog and you look really different to your photo here and the one on you blog   Btw, your bag is like a magician's hat hehe.


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, Ladies.

God my head hurts!! Having to think isn't good for Rossi!

Woop woo Sunny here, if you girls up north want some sun, just apply online, I'll try and send you some


----------



## Corrine

Warm and sunny here too down in Suburbia.  Am thinking of trying to find a pub garden so I can make the most of it!


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> Warm and sunny here too down in Suburbia.  Am thinking of trying to find a pub garden so I can make the most of it!



now that sounds like a good plan!


----------



## sasha1

Hiya Peeps ..... 

Hows everyone doing ..... ??? .... How come your head hurts Ross ??? ... are you drinking enough fluids?? ... 

Hehehe ... I want some sun up here please .... grey and lashing down up here ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hiya Peeps .....
> 
> Hows everyone doing ..... ??? .... How come your head hurts Ross ??? ... are you drinking enough fluids?? ...
> 
> Hehehe ... I want some sun up here please .... grey and lashing down up here ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Work Grrr, doing hard stuff, need to think, somedays can only do simple tasks!! Don't actually have headache yet!!

Hmm will try and do a pass some sun up north dance on my way home?!?

How's you H? All good I hope


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Work Grrr, doing hard stuff, need to think, somedays can only do simple tasks!! Don't actually have headache yet!!
> 
> Hmm will try and do a pass some sun up north dance on my way home?!?
> 
> How's you H? All good I hope



PMSL ..... Work Grr, doing hard stuff, need to think ... lol ... that sounds like homer simpson ....  ..... lol

We all good up here ... Nath has had home made pizza for tea ...  .... 

Cheers please pass the dance on up our way ... we need sun .... Its meant to be nice tomorrow though ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> PMSL ..... Work Grr, doing hard stuff, need to think ... lol ... that sounds like homer simpson ....  ..... lol
> 
> We all good up here ... Nath has had home made pizza for tea ...  ....
> 
> Cheers please pass the dance on up our way ... we need sun .... Its meant to be nice tomorrow though ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hehe Well if you get any sun it's down to my dance!!

catch you all laters.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Course was boring. I couldn't be arsed to join in.

I'm going to bed. Feel awful and BG high. Think I've got a cold or something coming on so if I'm not about don't worry - the other half will mother me.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Course was boring. I couldn't be arsed to join in.
> 
> I'm going to bed. Feel awful and BG high. Think I've got a cold or something coming on so if I'm not about don't worry - the other half will mother me.



Course generally are aren't they! 

Sorry to hear your flying high, hope you get down soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Evening Everybody  I hope you've all had a good day *


----------



## tracey w

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Course was boring. I couldn't be arsed to join in.
> 
> I'm going to bed. Feel awful and BG high. Think I've got a cold or something coming on so if I'm not about don't worry - the other half will mother me.



get wel  soon Tez, look after yourself!


----------



## tracey w

evening everyone, bit cream crackered with all the info overload  and reading etc

hope you have all had a good day, gonna get glass white (so unlike me i know )

bye xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> evening everyone, bit cream crackered with all the info overload  and reading etc
> 
> hope you have all had a good day, gonna get glass white (so unlike me i know )
> 
> bye xx



*Hi Tracey , You've had a busy and complicated day by the sounds of it !! Ive just been reading your post in the pumpers thread  Wow I didnt know you had that much stuff do go with the pump , and it sounds like you'll be reading for a while !  I hope it all goes well for you once you "go live" Enjoy your wine !! have one for me please ! I feel the need for some Alcohol lol hehe*


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, Tracey, AM, et all.

Just had a wee glass of rosso, now there's no wine or beer in the house

Won't be on long, got an early start the morrow, driving t'up midlands for a meeting


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew, Tracey, AM, et all.
> 
> Just had a wee glass of rosso, now there's no wine or beer in the house
> 
> Won't be on long, got an early start the morrow, driving t'up midlands for a meeting



*Hellooo Ross  all okies I hope *


----------



## rossi_mac

All good here ta AM but where is everybody?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> All good here ta AM but where is everybody?



*Hiding from me  Heheheheh *


----------



## katie

hello everyone!

Ive noticed the forum has been a bit more busy today, woo!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Ive noticed the forum has been a bit more busy today, woo!



Wooop wooo Hiya Katie, busy day at the office?


----------



## Bicardigirl

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiding from me  Heheheheh :*



You never know Addict, maybe a truer word has never been said in jest


----------



## rossi_mac

Well evening Bicardigirl pleased to make your aquaintence.

How you doing? Good to see new peeps here.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bicardigirl said:


> You never know Addict, maybe a truer word has never been said in jest



*Hi Bicardigirl , It was'nt said in jest actually lol  
Welcome to the forum btw , always good to have someone new in the thread *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Ive noticed the forum has been a bit more busy today, woo!



*hehe Ive just been saying how dead it is Twin!! *


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Wooop wooo Hiya Katie, busy day at the office?



Not at all Rossi, no work for me today   How are you?



insulinaddict09 said:


> *hehe Ive just been saying how dead it is Twin!! *



haha oh. Well when I came online today there were loads of new posts in On Topic, but has gone dead again


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha oh. Well when I came online today there were loads of new posts in On Topic, but has gone dead again



* Its been a little quieter lately Ive noticed , just all the parents getting into school routines again maybe and all the students ready for uni *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Its been a little quieter lately Ive noticed , just all the parents getting into school routines again maybe and all the students ready for uni *



yeah that's probably it. hope it doesnt go too dead, what will we do without it??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah that's probably it. hope it doesnt go too dead, what will we do without it??



*Well I am a messenger addict lol , plus I have another forum I go on sometimes , it has a Low/No Carb forum on it . Anyway I'm sure we can liven the place up between the pair of us Twin  We might make Northerner go grey though hehe *


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Tracey , You've had a busy and complicated day by the sounds of it !! Ive just been reading your post in the pumpers thread  Wow I didnt know you had that much stuff do go with the pump , and it sounds like you'll be reading for a while !  I hope it all goes well for you once you "go live" Enjoy your wine !! have one for me please ! I feel the need for some Alcohol lol hehe*



have had a wine for you


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> have had a wine for you



*Cheers for that honey  ones never enough though !! best to have another I think lol  Are you in work tomorrow Tracey? *


----------



## tracey w

yep, always working, soo not funny 

well on my last glass, had 2 and half, none left, just as well, am so bad once i get the taste 

may have to detox like Katie , hows that going by the way.?

hey they told me most people loose weight initially on the pump, bring that on, got to get in bikini in couple of weeks and thats really not funny


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Well I am a messenger addict lol , plus I have another forum I go on sometimes , it has a Low/No Carb forum on it . Anyway I'm sure we can liven the place up between the pair of us Twin  We might make Northerner go grey though hehe *



Haha, I suppose we would survive  Just about!

lol yeah let's liven this place up...uh oh!



tracey w said:


> have had a wine for you



Please have one for me, i'm on a self-inflicted ban


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> may have to detox like Katie , hows that going by the way.?



So far so good (3 days in ) I went to the pub and had 2 diet cokes


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yep, always working, soo not funny
> 
> well on my last glass, had 2 and half, none left, just as well, am so bad once i get the taste
> 
> may have to detox like Katie , hows that going by the way.?
> 
> hey they told me most people loose weight initially on the pump, bring that on, got to get in bikini in couple of weeks and thats really not funny



*Hmm yes me too , work grrrr who invented bills eh !? 
Im not a wine lover , Im more of a spirits type lol  
I think Twin is still on the wagon >> I'm sure I saw somewhere that she'd gone to the pub and only had diet coke . 
Are you off on your hols soon then>> somewhere nice?*


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yeah let's liven this place up...uh oh!



*Okies >> lets  Sorry Northerner >>>> *


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> So far so good (3 days in ) I went to the pub and had 2 diet cokes



thats really good well done !!!

I dont have any wine left im afraid, sorry


----------



## tracey w

im going to marbella for 5 whole days, 3rd october with oh 

not travelled since diagnosis, really not up to it last year, but ready for it now


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> im going to marbella for 5 whole days, 3rd october with oh
> 
> not travelled since diagnosis, really not up to it last year, but ready for it now



*Hey sounds good  You'll be ok , I wouldnt worry about travelling and being Diabetic  It will do you good to have a change of scene too. *


----------



## tracey w

nite all, may catch up in morning, not working till one.

have a good nite, AM please try and get some sleep, i worry about you not sleeping, dont know how you cope, take care,

nite katie, i always enjoy a hot choccy when im on the wagon


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> nite all, may catch up in morning, not working till one.
> 
> have a good nite, AM please try and get some sleep, i worry about you not sleeping, dont know how you cope, take care,
> 
> nite katie, i always enjoy a hot choccy when im on the wagon



*Night honey , Take care xxx catch up with you tomorrow *


----------



## katie

God im slow!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Okies >> lets  Sorry Northerner >>>> *



this should be fun 



tracey w said:


> thats really good well done !!!
> 
> I dont have any wine left im afraid, sorry



hehe thanks  No worries, have one for me next time!



tracey w said:


> nite all, may catch up in morning, not working till one.
> 
> have a good nite, AM please try and get some sleep, i worry about you not sleeping, dont know how you cope, take care,
> 
> nite katie, i always enjoy a hot choccy when im on the wagon



Guess what? Hot chocolate sends me high  I love diet coke though, so it's fine.

Goodnight Tracey, catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Guess what? Hot chocolate sends me high  I love diet coke though, so it's fine.



Mmm Diet Coke >>Nice , I do prefer Diet Pepsi though as I find Coke goes flat quickly in the glass  Both are niiice with plenty of Ice and a slice of Lemon


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmm Diet Coke >>Nice , I do prefer Diet Pepsi though as I find Coke goes flat quickly in the glass  Both are niiice with plenty of Ice and a slice of Lemon



I prefer coke, it tastes better   I get free diet pepsi at work though so drink that quite a lot. and the cola I had at the pub was pepsi because they dont do coke, but i automatically call it that!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I prefer coke, it tastes better   I get free diet pepsi at work though so drink that quite a lot. and the cola I had at the pub was pepsi because they dont do coke, but i automatically call it that!



*Hehe yeah me too I usually just say Diet Coke even though it technically isnt  Still a nice LARGE   Vodka would go down nicely now lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehe yeah me too I usually just say Diet Coke even though it technically isnt  Still a nice LARGE   Vodka would go down nicely now lol *



shh, dont mention alcohol!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> shh, dont mention alcohol!!



*Oooops Sorry  I forgot  I'll have the Alcohol, you have the Coke then .*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oooops Sorry  I forgot  I'll have the Alcohol, you have the Coke then .*



haha it's a deal


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha it's a deal



*Hey Ive only just noticed that you have taken your pic off your avatar !! Why?  it looks soooo empty now lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey Ive only just noticed that you have taken your pic off your avatar !! Why?  it looks soooo empty now lol *



I didnt like it lol. I'm sure i'll find a new one to use soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I didnt like it lol. I'm sure i'll find a new one to use soon



*I'm always changing mine >> I cant find one I like enough to keep for long  
Grrr Ive got the Munchies tonight >> I bet you I'll be flying high tomorrow/today *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I'm always changing mine >> I cant find one I like enough to keep for long
> Grrr Ive got the Munchies tonight >> I bet you I'll be flying high tomorrow/today *



Yeah same here, cant find one I like!

Ive been muching a bit too  Goodluck, hope the levels are ok in the morning!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah same here, cant find one I like!
> 
> Ive been muching a bit too  Goodluck, hope the levels are ok in the morning!



*I was ok until I ate earlier , now all I want to do is munch , Luckily I've not got much food in until the morning when it gets delivered , I had a slice of toast earlier though , my first piece of Bread since 29th Aug(when I had that bad hypo and got jabbed) lol so yeah I'll be sky high in a few hours *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Everyone  All slept well I hope  *


----------



## Tezzz

Morning addict and any lurkers, 

I woke up at 5am.

BG still through the roof (for me) so gonna phone the doctors. Grrr.


----------



## tracey w

morning all! what a lovely sunny day, pity i have to W later 

Tez, sorry you not too good, agree better get checked out and get sorted asap,
take care


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello Everyone Glorious sunshine here today !!Yay 
Sorry to hear you're poorly Tez  I hope you feel better soon and get those levels back in order . Phone the doctors and get checked out >> probably just a bug as your control is usually so good. Let us know how you get on. 
Hi Tracey >> you ok today honey? >> have you got the sun in Warrington too? 
Hello to the rest of The Gang when you come into the thread *


----------



## Tasha43x

Hi, where is everyone? The last post was at like 11am!

omg first full day of lessons  it was sh** got loads of coursework to do and work experience letters to write arghhhh


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ... we've had gorgeous sunshine all day up here ....Yippppeeeee 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Evening Everyone >>All okies I hope *


----------



## rossi_mac

EEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeevening

Is it fryday yet, or can we start the week again please.

Hope you all feeling funky ce soir.

I'm on the madeira wine tonight, well it needs finishing

I may sound phished but I can guarantee you I'm not, just a bit weiry!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeevening
> 
> Is it fryday yet, or can we start the week again please.
> 
> Hope you all feeling funky ce soir.
> 
> I'm on the madeira wine tonight, well it needs finishing
> 
> I may sound phished but I can guarantee you I'm not, just a bit weiry!



*Hiya Ross You sound nice and cheerful !  Ive been so busy today 
Hows work for you >> still busy?*


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiya Ross You sound nice and cheerful !  Ive been so busy today
> Hows work for you >> still busy?*



Yeah tired but cheery

You must be busy too thats good?

Busy yes, not enough days in week!! Need to avoid internet during the day! Been to midlands today long meeting, all good lots to think about! Grrr! Not in mood for thinking!

Hello t'others Katie, who else is afoot??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah tired but cheery
> 
> You must be busy too thats good?
> 
> Busy yes, not enough days in week!! Need to avoid internet during the day! Been to midlands today long meeting, all good lots to think about! Grrr! Not in mood for thinking!
> 
> Hello t'others Katie, who else is afoot??



*I Think there is only you , Twin and myself about , Toms at work and Tez has been ill this morning >>Not sure about Tracey , probably busy reading up on all her pump info 
Heidi usually goes quite early during the week  Don't know if we've got any lurkers about though??>>>>>> Make yourself known if you are lurking !! hehe*


----------



## rossi_mac

Jes girl you're fast approaching 7K!! You ready for a flash from someone??

Yeah I bet Tracey is still well chuffed, although I'd be a bit overwelmed with all the stuff to read, being a bloke I would probably just plug a into c throw away b and wonder what to do with part d!! I am tempted to read a bit of the pumpers thread now tho, but they are always such long posts! Attention span of a goldfish here I think. Hence ability to digress in random directions about this rainbow I saw on the way home but there was no rain, I think it was aliens landing on planet earth through a grey cloud that was a space ship (all clouds are alien ships did you know?)


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Jes girl you're fast approaching 7K!! You ready for a flash from someone??
> 
> Yeah I bet Tracey is still well chuffed, although I'd be a bit overwelmed with all the stuff to read, being a bloke I would probably just plug a into c throw away b and wonder what to do with part d!! I am tempted to read a bit of the pumpers thread now tho, but they are always such long posts! Attention span of a goldfish here I think. Hence ability to digress in random directions about this rainbow I saw on the way home but there was no rain, I think it was aliens landing on planet earth through a grey cloud that was a space ship (all clouds are alien ships did you know?)



*Yes I've noticed 7K is looming , thats why I've been posting alot less , And if I do post I try to make them longer rather than lots of smaller ones . Also Ive been doing more multi-quote posts too 
Yeah I'm really pleased for Tracey , Pumping is not for me but I'm pleased for the people who want them and get them.
Haha Ross you are so random!! Aliens eh? good luck to them lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes I've noticed 7K is looming , thats why I've been posting alot less , And if I do post I try to make them longer rather than lots of smaller ones . Also Ive been doing more multi-quote posts too
> Yeah I'm really pleased for Tracey , Pumping is not for me but I'm pleased for the people who want them and get them.
> Haha Ross you are so random!! Aliens eh? good luck to them lol *



Yeah they might of been delivering the cure!! 

Right I'm ofskie, hello to the late nighters when you come on.

Tez get fixed soon pal.

Steff where have you been? Hope you're well girl.

PS ingeerland!!!! woop woo five - one!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning Everyone  All ok I hope >> Catch you later  *


----------



## katie

what are you doing up at this time? tut tut!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> what are you doing up at this time? tut tut!



*Hmm and I could say the same for you!!! >>> maybe we're just early risers !! hehe only Ive not been to bed and I doubt you have either !!  *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm and I could say the same for you!!! >>> maybe we're just early risers !! hehe only Ive not been to bed and I doubt you have either !!  *



hehe no not quite. ive just finished watching a film called 'into the wild', it was really good!  I'm going to sleep in a minute though hopefully! have to be up at 7


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe no not quite. ive just finished watching a film called 'into the wild', it was really good!  I'm going to sleep in a minute though hopefully! have to be up at 7



*Ive been on Yahoo chatting to you know who , and I've just got a coffee , I'm going to do another all-nighter I think . I've got tons of Emails and sh** to do so I'll start that in a while so I can chillax earlier . Yeah get some sleep Twin!! you'll be knackered otherwise .You working later then? *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive been on Yahoo chatting to you know who , and I've just got a coffee , I'm going to do another all-nighter I think . I've got tons of Emails and sh** to do so I'll start that in a while so I can chillax earlier . Yeah get some sleep Twin!! you'll be knackered otherwise .You working later then? *



yeah working in the morning but not a full day so i'll probably fall asleep when I get home!  Have fun chatting on yahoo - dont work too hard though 

I'll catch you later on today xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah working in the morning but not a full day so i'll probably fall asleep when I get home!  Have fun chatting on yahoo - dont work too hard though
> 
> I'll catch you later on today xx



*Catch you later Twin , take care xxx  I'm logging out of here now byeeeeeeeee xx*


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

BG 6.4. Coming down and I feel a tad better. 

Hope to pop on later.


----------



## tracey w

Morning all,

tez glad you feeling better today.

had two hypos yesterday, one at 3am feel  like been hit by a train today


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Tracey,

Sorry to hear about the hypos. I've never had one so I can't understand fully what you went through. 

Hope you feel better now.


----------



## tracey w

Im fine now thanks, just bit headachey and tired when i got up, but am ok now, just need to get motivated to actually do something today, feeling lazy hehe


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I'm going to get the vacuum cleaner out............ Dragon in Law to be coming to visit on Saturday....

I know where the plug goes.......... 

But turning it on is the bit I hate. It means effort.I suppose I could burn some calories in the process... 

I think I'll stick some records on flat out to drown out the noise of the dammed contraption.

*I Want To Break Free* could be the first song... (And I ain't gonna wear a frock either addict)..


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> *I Want To Break Free* could be the first song... (And I ain't gonna wear a frock either addict)..



*Hmm you tease me with the song and the vision then always deny me seeing you in the dress  What a tease *


----------



## Tezzz

It's OK for you women to wear frocks/dresses......

It's unnatural for men to use vacuum cleaners...


----------



## rossi_mac

Tez, if you call it a kilt I find you can get away with it

hoovering that's a work out and a half!


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> It's OK for you women to wear frocks/dresses......
> 
> It's unnatural for men to use vacuum cleaners...



Yes Maybe >> but Id still like to see both hehe, How are you feeling now Tez? Any better ? 


rossi_mac said:


> Tez, if you call it a kilt I find you can get away with it
> 
> hoovering that's a work out and a half!



Well I've got quite a thing for a man in a kilt >>very sexy  I say you both post a pic so I can put my mind at rest hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Maybe >> but Id still like to see both hehe, How are you feeling now Tez? Any better ?
> 
> 
> Well I've got quite a thing for a man in a kilt >>very sexy  I say you both post a pic so I can put my mind at rest hehehe



I'll tell you what how about the first meet we can all make we both turn up in one!!???


----------



## rossi_mac

Well evening all, looks like it may be a busier night tonight, gonna sort some scram out back later on, hope all well.

P SA bit of Jamie T on spotti at the mo, not bad!


----------



## katie

Hello everyone  How's it going?

Ive got a cold and feel really poo 

Rossi I like a bit of Jamie T


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hello everyone  How's it going?
> 
> Ive got a cold and feel really poo
> 
> Rossi I like a bit of Jamie T



Hope you feels better real quick.

Yeah I like these tunes. Tempted to buy some descent speakers for this computer when we move and have spotti blasting 24/7!

You been at work today? Adding to the fund?

Just had the weirdest tea! toast, scrambled egg, sliced ham, tinned mackrel in tommy sauce!

Who else's aboot? Evening.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hope you feels better real quick.
> 
> Yeah I like these tunes. Tempted to buy some descent speakers for this computer when we move and have spotti blasting 24/7!
> 
> You been at work today? Adding to the fund?
> 
> Just had the weirdest tea! toast, scrambled egg, sliced ham, tinned mackrel in tommy sauce!
> 
> Who else's aboot? Evening.



Thanks 

Yeah I worked in the morning, working all day tomorrow, have a feeling i'm going to feel bad and it's going to be a looong day.

Go for it, everyone needs a good set of speakers  (ok I havent got any)

That is quite a random dinner but sounds good anyway! I had cauliflower cheese, yum!

Haven't seen anyone about for a while.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah I worked in the morning, working all day tomorrow, have a feeling i'm going to feel bad and it's going to be a looong day.
> 
> Go for it, everyone needs a good set of speakers  (ok I havent got any)
> 
> That is quite a random dinner but sounds good anyway! I had cauliflower cheese, yum!
> 
> Haven't seen anyone about for a while.



You guys keep talking about cauli fromage haven't had it for ages!

I think I saw Heidi on earlier, and Tez, I think Sam is about too somewhere, haven't seen steff for a long time either,not sure about AM either is she hiding so she doesn't post past the 1 million mark by christmas!? No doubt you two will have a convo on hear in the wee hours!! 

Hey did you give reindeer section a go? got them on spotti now, AM said she doesn't like them. I agree there not everyones cuppa.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm heeeeeeeeeeeere


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> I'm heeeeeeeeeeeere



Woop woo.

how you doing Sam? all good I hope. Got over the dodgy booze?

finishing off a bottle of port now myself.

You nicely settled in the new pad?? We're moving at the end of the move, gonna be a mare! But good!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Woop woo.
> 
> how you doing Sam? all good I hope. Got over the dodgy booze?
> 
> finishing off a bottle of port now myself.
> 
> You nicely settled in the new pad?? We're moving at the end of the move, gonna be a mare! But good!!



oh well over the dodgy booze, i have a horrible feeling its the bottle of JD thats sat in my kitchen that caused it!! My grandad made me take it back! Oh port, i LOVE port!

Oh yes, the new place is good! Its starting to feel like home. Just trying to find a new job. May be KFC this next week *hides in shame* but until then, I have final fantasy 7 to get through (hence the new userpic heeeeeee)


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> You guys keep talking about cauli fromage haven't had it for ages!
> 
> I think I saw Heidi on earlier, and Tez, I think Sam is about too somewhere, haven't seen steff for a long time either,not sure about AM either is she hiding so she doesn't post past the 1 million mark by christmas!? No doubt you two will have a convo on hear in the wee hours!!
> 
> Hey did you give reindeer section a go? got them on spotti now, AM said she doesn't like them. I agree there not everyones cuppa.



You should make it, so tastey!   I have it when I get a craving for macaronni cheese cos' it's slightly more healthy 

Oh yes, where has Steff been?? Hope she is ok.

I hope we wont be having a middle-of-the-night chat, but I probably wont be able to sleep because I fell asleep on the sofa earlier! 

I only had a quick listen to reindeer section and thought they sounded cool, i'll take a proper listen at some point.



salmonpuff said:


> I'm heeeeeeeeeeeere



Hi Sam, how's it going with the book shop situation?


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> oh well over the dodgy booze, i have a horrible feeling its the bottle of JD thats sat in my kitchen that caused it!! My grandad made me take it back! Oh port, i LOVE port!
> 
> Oh yes, the new place is good! Its starting to feel like home. Just trying to find a new job. May be KFC this next week *hides in shame* but until then, I have final fantasy 7 to get through (hence the new userpic heeeeeee)



Cool, 

KFC!!! That would go down well right now!

Good luck with the hunt.

Yes I wondered what the avatar was all aboot. Never got into those sorts of games myself but I believe you can loose a few days/weeks on them!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Cool,
> 
> KFC!!! That would go down well right now!
> 
> Good luck with the hunt.
> 
> Yes I wondered what the avatar was all aboot. Never got into those sorts of games myself but I believe you can loose a few days/weeks on them!!



hahahaha, well it aint mcdonalds and anything has to be better than that right?

haha, oh you can loose hours and hours of play on them. The last one matt and I played was FF12, and I think we got over 100 hours of gameplay in on that! So far on 7 I've had about 8 hours and I'm not even a quarter of a way through the first disc!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> You should make it, so tastey!   I have it when I get a craving for macaronni cheese cos' it's slightly more healthy
> 
> Oh yes, where has Steff been?? Hope she is ok.
> 
> I hope we wont be having a middle-of-the-night chat, but I probably wont be able to sleep because I fell asleep on the sofa earlier!
> 
> I only had a quick listen to reindeer section and thought they sounded cool, i'll take a proper listen at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, how's it going with the book shop situation?



Sofa again tut! I've decided I've been getting too much sleep, so gonna stop that! 

Steff let us know you're okay....

Listening to them now (reindeer section) reminding me of some snowpatrol stuff. Forgot how good they are actually I stumbled across them once, by name but didn't hear them, so went and bought their record, and it came off, was hard to find mind, tower records up town in the end I think, or maybe virgin??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Sofa again tut! I've decided I've been getting too much sleep, so gonna stop that!
> 
> Steff let us know you're okay....
> 
> Listening to them now (reindeer section) reminding me of some snowpatrol stuff. Forgot how good they are actually I stumbled across them once, by name but didn't hear them, so went and bought their record, and it came off, was hard to find mind, tower records up town in the end I think, or maybe virgin??



yeah, it's because I only got 1.5hours last night  I was really tired but couldnt get to sleep! think it was because I couldnt breathe properly lol.

Yes steff, come in and say hello! xx

Have you listened to Interpol ross? you might like them, not sure


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yeah, it's because I only got 1.5hours last night  I was really tired but couldnt get to sleep! think it was because I couldnt breathe properly lol.
> 
> Yes steff, come in and say hello! xx
> 
> Have you listened to Interpol ross? you might like them, not sure



Yeah Interpol are ace, not heard anything from them for a while, but that could be because I've been hiding!! Interpolantics I think was the first I heard of them. Typing into Spotti now! Cheers Katie


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Hi Sam, how's it going with the book shop situation?



well, i spoke to the area manager who basically wanted to mainly about the hypo situation, so I told him everything - how awful that nasty man made me feel when he told me it was all in my head and how he made me feel like i couldn't treat a hypo. He's being pretty nice about it but obviously can't take sides and is going through the proper protocols.

Matt and I are currently listening to Radiohead. He's really gotten me into them recently!



> Have you listened to Interpol ross? you might like them, not sure



Matt loves interpol! Caught him playing one o ftheir songs on his guitar the other day, not sure what one though


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just a quick line to say hello and let you know that I haven't fallen from the face of the earth just yet. I might do at seven AM tomorrow when I start another shift having only just ended today's one half an hour ago. I got passed as fit for work today by occupational health at the hospital where I'll be doing my work placements for uni. All I have to do next week is a shed load of tests such as HIV and a load of vaccines like hepatitis. I should come out a pint or three of blood lighter than what I went in as. I seem to be discovering that I might not need my morning levemir again. Poxy thing. Bloods have been reasonable over the past few days. Too many sodding hypos for my liking. That said, I'd still not be happy with no hypos. Too much of a damn perfectionist me.

Tom


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah Interpol are ace, not heard anything from them for a while, but that could be because I've been hiding!! Interpolantics I think was the first I heard of them. Typing into Spotti now! Cheers Katie



woo! glad you like them, they are one of my favourite bands  Probably joint favourite with Radiohead hehe


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> well, i spoke to the area manager who basically wanted to mainly about the hypo situation, so I told him everything - how awful that nasty man made me feel when he told me it was all in my head and how he made me feel like i couldn't treat a hypo. He's being pretty nice about it but obviously can't take sides and is going through the proper protocols.
> 
> Matt and I are currently listening to Radiohead. He's really gotten me into them recently!
> 
> Matt loves interpol! Caught him playing one o ftheir songs on his guitar the other day, not sure what one though



Wow you guys have excellent taste  Only just saw your post after mentioning Radiohead are one of my fav bands 

I forgot about the hypo thing, that was awful! What a stupid man! I really hope he gets fired for his terrible behaviour, so no one else has to go through it in future!


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just a quick line to say hello and let you know that I haven't fallen from the face of the earth just yet. I might do at seven AM tomorrow when I start another shift having only just ended today's one half an hour ago. I got passed as fit for work today by occupational health at the hospital where I'll be doing my work placements for uni. All I have to do next week is a shed load of tests such as HIV and a load of vaccines like hepatitis. I should come out a pint or three of blood lighter than what I went in as. I seem to be discovering that I might not need my morning levemir again. Poxy thing. Bloods have been reasonable over the past few days. Too many sodding hypos for my liking. That said, I'd still not be happy with no hypos. Too much of a damn perfectionist me.
> 
> Tom



Good to hear from you old boy! Long days / hard work can be quite rewarding you know!! And I find being on my feet all day I have better levels!?

Glad you're having good levels too. Sounds like you're getting stuck in, good luck to you Tom. Pop in as much as you can tell us whats going down on the street!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Wow you guys have excellent taste  Only just saw your post after mentioning Radiohead are one of my fav bands
> 
> I forgot about the hypo thing, that was awful! What a stupid man! I really hope he gets fired for his terrible behaviour, so no one else has to go through it in future!



 currently getting hold of the new muse album too! Matt's letting me steal a load of his radiohead albums bless him. I'd never been interested before seeing their live set at reading the other week!

Me too. But as I told the area manager the other day, my whole part in it is done now, I just want to forget about it all and get on with my life! Hopefully this disciplinary will sort him out though. You know he accused me of stealing ?8.30 out of the till on my last day?! The cheek of it!


----------



## rossi_mac

Radio head are quality, but what winds me up is that those peeps who don't like them, I'll be honest I'm not keen on all of their stuff, assume your a depressed sod cos you like them??! I know what they mean but change the effing record pal!

I used to be really up to date with everything, but started cutting back on buying CD's so have lost touch a bit to be honest. So please do educate me girls

Another thought popped into me heed, and they are bloody ace, saw them in a small gig in town, Captain, give them a go.. let me know.


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> currently getting hold of the new muse album too! Matt's letting me steal a load of his radiohead albums bless him. I'd never been interested before seeing their live set at reading the other week!
> 
> Me too. But as I told the area manager the other day, my whole part in it is done now, I just want to forget about it all and get on with my life! Hopefully this disciplinary will sort him out though. You know he accused me of stealing ?8.30 out of the till on my last day?! The cheek of it!



Hehe, I got my hands on that last night   Haven't listened yet though.  Radiohead are amazing, you must listen!

What a horrible person, he sounds like such a loser who tries bullying people to make himself feel better  I'm sure karma will bite him in the ass!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> currently getting hold of the new muse album too! Matt's letting me steal a load of his radiohead albums bless him. I'd never been interested before seeing their live set at reading the other week!
> 
> Me too. But as I told the area manager the other day, my whole part in it is done now, I just want to forget about it all and get on with my life! Hopefully this disciplinary will sort him out though. You know he accused me of stealing ?8.30 out of the till on my last day?! The cheek of it!



The area manager seems to be doing a proper job with it, hope it doesn't cause you any grief.

Live music, it's been toooooo long


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Radio head are quality, but what winds me up is that those peeps who don't like them, I'll be honest I'm not keen on all of their stuff, assume your a depressed sod cos you like them??! I know what they mean but change the effing record pal!
> 
> I used to be really up to date with everything, but started cutting back on buying CD's so have lost touch a bit to be honest. So please do educate me girls
> 
> Another thought popped into me heed, and they are bloody ace, saw them in a small gig in town, Captain, give them a go.. let me know.



URGH yeah I hate it when people say they are really depressing.  Yes their music is deep and sometimes sounds depressive but it certainly isn't allll like that and everyone needs a bit of depressing music once in a while anyway  some people have no taste.  Radiohead are unbelievably talented it makes me feel useless hehe.  The other day I was chatting to my brother's 18 year old friends and they actually said "radiohead are SHIT", I nearly cried lol.  I have no doubt that by the time they are 21 they will love radiohead 

Oh I'm sure we will educate you.  They are old, but what do you think on Sonic Youth?  I've just recently started getting into them.  Ok I shall give Captain a listen to aswell


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Hehe, I got my hands on that last night   Haven't listened yet though.  Radiohead are amazing, you must listen!
> 
> What a horrible person, he sounds like such a loser who tries bullying people to make himself feel better  I'm sure karma will bite him in the ass!



haha, karma will bite him in the ass more than once i assure you 

Matts got them playing right now. I really like wierd fishes or whatever its called. Its just brilliant. He's currently reformatting a load of the songs for me yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> URGH yeah I hate it when people say they are really depressing.  Yes their music is deep and sometimes sounds depressive but it certainly isn't allll like that and everyone needs a bit of depressing music once in a while anyway  some people have no taste.  Radiohead are unbelievably talented it makes me feel useless hehe.  The other day I was chatting to my brother's 18 year old friends and they actually said "radiohead are SHIT", I nearly cried lol.  I have no doubt that by the time they are 21 they will love radiohead
> 
> Oh I'm sure we will educate you.  They are old, but what do you think on Sonic Youth?  I've just recently started getting into them.  Ok I shall give Captain a listen to aswell



Red 1 Hell yeah 
Red 2 What the hell??

Sonic Youth, yeah vague knowledge just had a quick look on spotti they've been around for a while perhaps similar to REM some stuff a bit more rocky? If so definately a kool thing!

Slightly different but an artist I think is absolutely amazing (when in the mood for) is Martina Topley Bird, album quixotic, a pure gem.


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> haha, karma will bite him in the ass more than once i assure you
> 
> Matts got them playing right now. I really like wierd fishes or whatever its called. Its just brilliant. He's currently reformatting a load of the songs for me yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



haha 

yes, weird fishes is awesome! That whole album (InRainbows) is amazzziiingg, love it!



rossi_mac said:


> Red 1 Hell yeah
> yes, silly little kids!
> 
> Sonic Youth, yeah vague knowledge just had a quick look on spotti they've been around for a while perhaps similar to REM some stuff a bit more rocky? If so definately a kool thing!
> 
> Slightly different but an artist I think is absolutely amazing (when in the mood for) is Martina Topley Bird, album quixotic, a pure gem.



yes, silly little kids!

I'd say sonic youth are quite different but I cant explain how, they are more alternative, but I dont mean that in a rock kind of way 

I love a bit of soul, havent listened to any for a while actually.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha
> 
> yes, weird fishes is awesome! That whole album (InRainbows) is amazzziiingg, love it!
> 
> Red what now?
> 
> I'd say sonic youth are quite different but I cant explain how, they are more alternative, but I dont mean that in a rock kind of way
> 
> I love a bit of soul, havent listened to any for a while actually.



Yeah you're right quite different, I was trying to pigeon hole and thats v difficult.

Red 1 / Red 2 I was referring to what I had coloured red in your previous reply!!

Might have to look to see in Radiohead are on Sp....

sam, glad Matt is educating you well!!! What was your bag before?


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all!

Nearly the weekend now.

Going to be a long day tomorrow. I'm helping staff my landlord's daughter's wedding tomorrow, which I'll be doing till midnight. Then I'm doing a fundraiser for work from 4am - 5pm! I posted about this on General, but do try and sneak a peek if you can 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/riding-lights-live-video-stream

This is going to be an interesting day to try and balance, BS wise, I think


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah you're right quite different, I was trying to pigeon hole and thats v difficult.
> 
> Red 1 / Red 2 I was referring to what I had coloured red in your previous reply!!
> 
> Might have to look to see in Radiohead are on Sp....
> 
> sam, glad Matt is educating you well!!! What was your bag before?



lol i noticed afterwards and changed my reply 

They are on spotify apart from their latest album, InRainbows!  You should definitely get it, they had it downloadable for free on their website when it was first released so just illegally download it  ehem, not that i'd ever do that!


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Nearly the weekend now.
> 
> Going to be a long day tomorrow. I'm helping staff my landlord's daughter's wedding tomorrow, which I'll be doing till midnight. Then I'm doing a fundraiser for work from 4am - 5pm! I posted about this on General, but do try and sneak a peek if you can
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/riding-lights-live-video-stream
> 
> This is going to be an interesting day to try and balance, BS wise, I think



Good luck with it all Becky, now make sure yo look after yourself, and have a good time too Landlords daughters wedding I bet that will be fuel filled!! Perhaps with the ultimate lock in, being thrown out in the morning, god that hasn;t happened for years!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Probably, since a good amount of my 'job' involves looking after everyone's drinks!


----------



## rossi_mac

Okay Radio head fans, here's a q for you, my answer is at the bottom in code

Do you prefer Pablo honey or the bends?

I just checked only have 4 RH records. PH bends ok pc kida

My fav is ...

tonehtsdnebtubolbapyenoh


----------



## katie

Yes goodluck Becky, I will certainly try to tune in at some point!

There are two good films on tonight people! Crazy/Beautiful - Ok so it's a total chick flick, think I like it because of the race/status theme hehe.  Guys might like it because of Kirsten Dunst not wearing much.  And there is Grizzly man, a documentary about the guy who lived with bears and eventually met his fate!  Ive seen both more than once but I'm going to watch Crazy/Beautiful cos' I'm in the mood for a chick flick


----------



## SacredHeart

I've just watched the last episode of Prison Break....so sad it's over!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Okay Radio head fans, here's a q for you, my answer is at the bottom in code
> 
> Do you prefer Pablo honey or the bends?
> 
> I just checked only have 4 RH records. PH bends ok pc kida
> 
> My fav is ...
> 
> tonehtsdnebtubolbapyenoh



umm is it both? lol

My fav out of the 2 is The Bends, but only because Ive listened to that one the most.  I havent listened to PH enough to make a proper decision!  I know this is very bad, but I am rectifying the problem


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Yes goodluck Becky, I will certainly try to tune in at some point!
> 
> There are two good films on tonight people! Crazy/Beautiful - Ok so it's a total chick flick, think I like it because of the race/status theme hehe.  Guys might like it because of Kirsten Dunst not wearing much.  And there is Grizzly man, a documentary about the guy who lived with bears and eventually met his fate!  Ive seen both more than once but I'm going to watch Crazy/Beautiful cos' I'm in the mood for a chick flick



I'm getting the feeling your a bit of a film buff Katie! I do love a good story but tonight I'm gonna get me some shut eye!



SacredHeart said:


> I've just watched the last episode of Prison Break....so sad it's over!



Never got into it! But we may get Sky back when we move so can become a coach potatoe again!!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> umm is it both? lol
> 
> My fav out of the 2 is The Bends, but only because Ive listened to that one the most.  I havent listened to PH enough to make a proper decision!  I know this is very bad, but I am rectifying the problem



the message at the bottom actually says "not the bends but pablo honey", all my mates preferred the bends at uni, although very good I do prefer PH, perhaps as it was their first??? Give it  ago so long as you enjoy them both it doesn;t really matter!! Thinking abot it I haven;t listened to the for ages! lets sort that out!


----------



## katie

Ah I love Prison Break but havent seen it for a long time.



rossi_mac said:


> I'm getting the feeling your a bit of a film buff Katie! I do love a good story but tonight I'm gonna get me some shut eye!



lol good plan.  I wouldnt say im a film buff, ive just been watching alot recently


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> the message at the bottom actually says "not the bends but pablo honey", all my mates preferred the bends at uni, although very good I do prefer PH, perhaps as it was their first??? Give it  ago so long as you enjoy them both it doesn;t really matter!! Thinking abot it I haven;t listened to the for ages! lets sort that out!



yep, love them both.  The bends was the first RH album I properly got in to, so thats the reason I prefer it at the moment.  But I havent listened to a couple of the albums enough to make an informed decision - there is so much music by them that if you didnt get into them when they first started it's difficult to catch up


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yep, love them both.  The bends was the first RH album I properly got in to, so thats the reason I prefer it at the moment.  But I havent listened to a couple of the albums enough to make an informed decision - there is so much music by them that if you didnt get into them when they first started it's difficult to catch up



True enough!! 

Right gonna log off, you two ladies have a nice evening catch y'all later.

Frydeeeeeeeeeee the morrow! phew


----------



## katie

me too, im going to watch this film 

goodnight x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> sam, glad Matt is educating you well!!! What was your bag before?



oh i'm into all sorts me  everything from mozart to metallica with the odd game/film OST thrown in as well  I always like to find new stuff though, its just a shame that most of the newer 'alt' stuff is a pile of poo - though i do quite like that bulletproof song by whoever it is


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm off for a bit now too, Cloud Strife and Sephiroth are calling my name  CAtch you all tomorrow!


----------



## tracey w

morning people!

Whats going on misst and fog 

how very rude


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

I have sh*t the bed and am up early. (6.30)

BG 6.8...

'Kin 'Ell. It's slowly climbing. Double EEK!!..


----------



## tracey w

morning Tez, hope you joking?? he he

well of to W, see ya xx


----------



## Tezzz

tracey w said:


> morning Tez, hope you joking?? he he
> 
> well of to W, see ya xx



The sh*t meant I was up early Tracey. 

The BG wasn't 

Enjoy W. Don't do too much.


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon crew, well done for making it to Frydee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, woke to 5.0 today, very pleased


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everybody  All well and happy today I hope >>> Yayyyyy its Friday !! *


----------



## sasha1

Heeeellllllllllllllooooooo Peeps ... 

Hows everyone doing today ..... the sun is shinning and its pretty warm up here .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Heeeellllllllllllllooooooo Peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ..... the sun is shinning and its pretty warm up here ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Heya honey  You and Nath okies ?? im in such a GOOOD MOOOOD  Not sure why Lol hehehe . you got sun there Heidi?? *


----------



## rossi_mac

Long may the good mood last AM!

Hello how we all shaping up for the weekend??

Heidi you got the sun! bit overcast here at the mo. You got the sun today Katie?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Long may the good mood last AM!
> 
> Hello how we all shaping up for the weekend??
> 
> Heidi you got the sun! bit overcast here at the mo. You got the sun today Katie?



*I certainly hope it does last Lol !! I'm thinking maybe Alcohol and a BBQ the weekend at this rate 
Haha yes so do I Ross , I am rarely moody >> I did have a rough couple of weeks though when I wasnt myself  I'm back on form again now .*


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I certainly hope it does last Lol !! I'm thinking maybe Alcohol and a BBQ the weekend at this rate
> Haha yes so do I Ross , I am rarely moody >> I did have a rough couple of weeks though when I wasnt myself  I'm back on form again now .*



Glad to hear it girl!  BBQ mmmmm. Beer mmmmm, I need to forget about this week, and have a good weekend and start again next week! Nothing serious just not been focussed at work and loads going down! Boss being a right arse!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya honey  You and Nath okies ?? im in such a GOOOD MOOOOD  Not sure why Lol hehehe . you got sun there Heidi?? *




Hi Hun ...

Aye we both ok ta hun .... nath got a right face on though ....  ..... 

We got loads of sun up here .... yesssssss

OOOOOO .... what have up been up to .... lol

Heidi
xxc


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Long may the good mood last AM!
> 
> Hello how we all shaping up for the weekend??
> 
> Heidi you got the sun! bit overcast here at the mo. You got the sun today Katie?



Hi Ross ...

How you doing ... what ya on wi over the weekend ... 

Loads of sun up here .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Hi Ross ...
> 
> How you doing ... what ya on wi over the weekend ...
> 
> Loads of sun up here ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I'm actualy gonna do stuff I meant to do last sunday, take all the lights and curtain poles down etc. And Chillax watch Button loose another race!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooooooh im hungry

i got the job with KFC loooooool, pay is way better than maccys though so id be earning more doing 30 hours p/w than i am now!!!!! Safe to say, I have taken the job. Still looking for my dream job though


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Heya you two >>>and any Lurkers   Lovely and sunny here still  Heidi got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> I'm actualy gonna do stuff I meant to do last sunday, take all the lights and curtain poles down etc. And Chillax watch Button loose another race!!



Is this ready for your move ?? ....  .. got my fingers crossed for Button ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> oooooooh im hungry
> 
> i got the job with KFC loooooool, pay is way better than maccys though so id be earning more doing 30 hours p/w than i am now!!!!! Safe to say, I have taken the job. Still looking for my dream job though



Woop Woooooooo

Maybe even the odd free dinner too! 

Good luck on loking for the holy grail

When do you start?


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya you two >>>and any Lurkers   Lovely and sunny here still  Heidi got any plans for the weekend ?*



No plans for the weekend yet hun .... making roast dinner on sunday ... Nath's got loads of Home work to do ....  ... Are you up to much hun 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

sasha1 said:


> Is this ready for your move ?? ....  .. got my fingers crossed for Button ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



yep, but he needs more than crossed fingers!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> No plans for the weekend yet hun .... making roast dinner on sunday ... Nath's got loads of Home work to do ....  ... Are you up to much hun
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Just catching up with work and some personal Emails of my own  Not much apart from that honey wbu?*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Woop Woooooooo
> 
> Maybe even the odd free dinner too!
> 
> Good luck on loking for the holy grail
> 
> When do you start?



free food always goes down well 

I'm going in on monday afternoon to sign contracts so hopefully start tuesday! I'm going to have to ask them really nicely to give me one extra shift a week to take me up to full time hours though


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> free food always goes down well
> 
> I'm going in on monday afternoon to sign contracts so hopefully start tuesday! I'm going to have to ask them really nicely to give me one extra shift a week to take me up to full time hours though



Congratulations Sam! When I did my diabetes education course at the RSH there was a guy on there who was Type 1 diabetic and worked for KFC in Southampton, so he might even be your boss! Can't for the life of me remember his name now though! He was in his mid-late 20s and had been diagnosed about 5 years.


----------



## katie

Well done sam, awesome news 

Hello everyone. Hope you are all well.

Ive got a cold so im dying on the sofa, then posting on here and then dying again.  Ive only just been given paracetamol so hopefully they will save me from certain death sooon.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Well done sam, awesome news
> 
> Hello everyone. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Ive got a cold so im dying on the sofa, then posting on here and then dying again.  Ive only just been given paracetamol so hopefully they will save me from certain death sooon.



*Awww Twin (((((hugs)))))) I hope you feel better soon !!!! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Awww Twin (((((hugs)))))) I hope you feel better soon !!!! *



thanks twin  At least ive had plenty of sleep 

Hope your levels are behaving themselves today xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Oh noo Katie no well have a glass of wine then that should perk you up maybes?

Evening all how we all doing? got myself a glass of vino gonna watch Tudors at 9, well it'll be on in the room!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Oh noo Katie no well have a glass of wine then that should perk you up maybes?
> 
> Evening all how we all doing? got myself a glass of vino gonna watch Tudors at 9, well it'll be on in the room!



 no wine for me, i'm still being good  Feel a bit better now the pills have started working.


Hehe i'm going to watch Derren Brown explain how he "predicted" the lottery results.  I'm kinda hoping he lies to try and convince us he really did predict it lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> no wine for me, i'm still being good  Feel a bit better now the pills have started working.
> 
> 
> Hehe i'm going to watch Derren Brown explain how he "predicted" the lottery results.  I'm kinda hoping he lies to try and convince us he really did predict it lol.



didn't he?? Anyway don't tell me what he says, gonna watch it on C4 plus 1 wifey wants to watch tudors!

see you after that?

did you watch the deren brown show that was on after that at shepherds bush green, bloomin amazing stuff!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> didn't he?? Anyway don't tell me what he says, gonna watch it on C4 plus 1 wifey wants to watch tudors!
> 
> see you after that?
> 
> did you watch the deren brown show that was on after that at shepherds bush green, bloomin amazing stuff!



well i have a feeling it's a trick  especially as he didnt say the numbers before they were read out, tut! 

yeah ive seen that show before, very good ideed, he's a clever guy!

see you in a bit.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*It is facinating , but its defo a con >> I'd love to know how he does it though !! And also I'd never want to be sat in a room with him >> Just in case he read my mind  I used to think he was quite hot *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *It is facinating , but its defo a con >> I'd love to know how he does it though !! And also I'd never want to be sat in a room with him >> Just in case he read my mind  I used to think he was quite hot *



haha the programme was pointless.  If you found out how he did it, it would be so simple you would be VERY dissapointed  that's why they never give it away.

He is def very clever though and can trick people into making choices which is freaky!

Can't believe you thought he was hot hehehe!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bleeeeeeeeeeeech


----------



## katie

bleeeeeech???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> bleeeeeech???



oh nowt, I just had a big cry fest whilst having a hypo and it made me feel all blechy

i'm off to an excavation open day tomorrow. My old uni (god that sounds wierd) is having the 2nd open day of St Mary Magdalen Leper Hospital in Winchester so I'm off to see what they've done to my medieval chapel! Trowel will be in handbag just in case


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> well i have a feeling it's a trick  especially as he didnt say the numbers before they were read out, tut!
> 
> yeah ive seen that show before, very good ideed, he's a clever guy!
> 
> see you in a bit.



I'm back!! a few glasses down!

Twas a great prgramme, did you see david blane on after, that was ace tooooo! Used to thing he was a right prick, but good telly! Somewhere it was mentioned magic reminds you of being a kid where everything is always amazing wow golly gosh etc, prob why it gets me! Next Friday Derren Brown has another prog on, apparently he's gonna stick me to the sofa so I cannot get up!? I can see the benefits!!

Who's aboot? evening.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i do believe it may be bedtime

i need sleeps to be able to tell ole maccys that i'm not coming back...it takes a lot out of a girl.


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> i do believe it may be bedtime
> 
> i need sleeps to be able to tell ole maccys that i'm not coming back...it takes a lot out of a girl.



I bet you'll enjoy that!! 

and polish that trowel!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> I bet you'll enjoy that!!
> 
> and polish that trowel!!



oh god it needs it!!!!! Its covered in mud and rather rusty 

Night all


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening anyone who's around!

Just finished off with the wedding. Shower, energy drink, and a change of clothes, and I should be out the door at 3am to head to the theatre. Am I mad? Probably


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Evening anyone who's around!
> 
> Just finished off with the wedding. Shower, energy drink, and a change of clothes, and I should be out the door at 3am to head to the theatre. Am I mad? Probably



Evening Becky, sorry haven't managed to check your link out been a mad day and now on the vino! Was the wedding bash good?

Good luck with the theatre


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I'm back!! a few glasses down!
> 
> Twas a great prgramme, did you see david blane on after, that was ace tooooo! Used to thing he was a right prick, but good telly! Somewhere it was mentioned magic reminds you of being a kid where everything is always amazing wow golly gosh etc, prob why it gets me! Next Friday Derren Brown has another prog on, apparently he's gonna stick me to the sofa so I cannot get up!? I can see the benefits!!
> 
> Who's aboot? evening.



I liked the bits where derren was being clever doing his usual stuff and making people think things, but the whole lottery thing seemed pretty useless! I was hoping he'd persuade me he guessed the numbers 

The david blaine thing was awesome as usual - i'd love to know how he does some of that stuff, his slight of hand must be soo unbelievably good.

I think Derren's show next week will be better than this week woo 





salmonpuff said:


> i do believe it may be bedtime
> 
> i need sleeps to be able to tell ole maccys that i'm not coming back...it takes a lot out of a girl.



haha yep, it certainly does, goodnight! x


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> Evening anyone who's around!
> 
> Just finished off with the wedding. Shower, energy drink, and a change of clothes, and I should be out the door at 3am to head to the theatre. Am I mad? Probably



how long will you have been awake for??  Goodluck, I shall tune in a bit later


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> The david blaine thing was awesome as usual - i'd love to know how he does some of that stuff, his slight of hand must be soo unbelievably good.
> I think Derren's show next week will be better than this week woo



Darn right there girl so dam amazing, and the bullet thing shit man! when he did the practise run in his hand, his hand did not move at all!!??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Darn right there girl so dam amazing, and the bullet thing shit man! when he did the practise run in his hand, his hand did not move at all!!??



Yeah, I really hope they used CGI for that one lol


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Yeah, I really hope they used CGI for that one lol



I doubt they did tho thats the scary part he's that good!! or that messed up!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I doubt they did tho thats the scary part he's that good!! or that messed up!



haha yeah. I think he's pretty crazy!!


----------



## rossi_mac

crazy is good!!

I'm ofskie catch you later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning people anyone around??*


----------



## katie

cya rossi! oops got distracted again.

hey twin, im up. im not tired now that ive been sleeping all day! should probably try to sleep soon though hehe.

how's you?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

BG 5.4. Let's hope things are back to normal.

It's gonna be a busy today. 

Car needs new exhaust.


----------



## Northerner

Morning tez - snap! Mine was 5.4 this morning too! 

I'm contemplating digging the garden ready for planting Spring bulbs. I'm a bit lost now that Woolworths has gone - I always used to buy my bulbs from there!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

2.4 this morning  after a 2.5 at 5 am this morning


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> 2.4 this morning  after a 2.5 at 5 am this morning



OK, you win! Get those JBs out! Hope you aren't feeling too rough from them Sam - any explanation, or out of the blue?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> OK, you win! Get those JBs out! Hope you aren't feeling too rough from them Sam - any explanation, or out of the blue?



just totally out of the blue. Have eaten breakfast so starting to feel a bit better, but i just hate that numb tingly feeling that comes with it.

Just phoned maccys, and despite me still being in 'probationary period', they're making me give 2 weeks notice. how lame is that?! But she's not scheduling me next week thankfully so I can start the new one on saturday. Thankfully. So next week im working my final 3 shifts at maccys - weds 5pm-midnight (yuck), Thursday 3pm -9pm, Friday midday - 6pm

LAME


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Hope you feel better now Sam.

I have tried gardening Northerner - however everything I try to grow dies coz I often forget to water it...

Well the car exhaust cost 140 quid but it does have a 3 year warranty...

At 4.30 I'm gonna propose to the other half in a packed pub. We're having a little 'do' then a meal out with the family. I just hope the rings fit!


----------



## Northerner

Tez, I do hope that everything goes well with the BIG QUESTION!!!! Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Tez, I do hope that everything goes well with the BIG QUESTION!!!! Hope you have a lovely time!



I'll try and sneak on here and let you all know the answer....


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I'll try and sneak on here and let you all know the answer....



Hope it all goes to plan Tez, and enjoy it!

Don't worry rings can be adjusted, well I think so!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> At 4.30 I'm gonna propose to the other half in a packed pub.



Oooh, how romantic!!  Good Luck and I hope everything goes well.



brightontez said:


> I'll try and sneak on here and let you all know the answer....



Ooops, there goes romantic out the window, lol. 

Just pulling yer leg, can't wait to hear how it goes, it's v. thoughtful of you to let us know so quickly!

xx


----------



## katie

WOO goodluck Tez


----------



## Tezzz

An hour to go and I'm getting nervous....


----------



## katie

dont worry tez, you'll be fine   It will be a yes!


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> An hour to go and I'm getting nervous....



You'll be fine Tez!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Luck Tez !!! *


----------



## sasha1

brightontez said:


> An hour to go and I'm getting nervous....



Good Luck Tez .... sending you good Karma .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon Peeps ...

Hows everyone doing on this lovely indian summer day ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

How did it go Tez????

Mad ain't it, summers day I mean!!

JB for the win tomorrow I wreckon??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> How did it go Tez????
> 
> Mad ain't it, summers day I mean!!
> 
> JB for the win tomorrow I wreckon??



Jelly Baby?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Jelly Baby?



Jensen Button Italian Grand Prix! 

No Jelly Babies in the house, they're safely miles away in an office somewhere!! Fruit jellies tho are accessible hehe!!

Hey North' hows the training going, didn't you damage your leg or something??

PS You up for a fan club to cheer you on on the day next month?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Evening people All okies I hope *


----------



## katie

Oh, I thought u were talking about jim beam haha.

hey AM, how u?  I'm ok thanks, this staying in on a saturday night really sucks though.  I'm waching ER lol  Just turned down alcohol again


----------



## rossi_mac

Jim Beam????? Thats not a drink worth having girl! American bourbon tut! I'd rather have a custard cream!

Hey Katie AM and t'others all good here how's you? Watching the cube !!

Any news from Tez??


----------



## tracey w

evening all, glass white at the ready, been off the beer for 3 days  dont know how that happened!

good luck Tez 

Sam what happened with macds? Was it just awful, good luck with the new job, cnat believe they making you work another week.

Hi Katie and AM, Rossi and anyone else?

gonna watch film at 9.15 itv, laters all, have good one xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

3 days tracey!! Well done, but don't make a habit of it!!

Enjoy the film, catch yoo later


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Jim Beam????? Thats not a drink worth having girl! American bourbon tut! I'd rather have a custard cream!
> 
> Hey Katie AM and t'others all good here how's you? Watching the cube !!
> 
> Any news from Tez??



haha it's ok, I dont like it! eew.
i'm not bad, the cold is a lot better   Im watching 'take the lead' haha, should be entertaining...



tracey w said:


> evening all, glass white at the ready, been off the beer for 3 days  dont know how that happened!
> 
> good luck Tez
> 
> Sam what happened with macds? Was it just awful, good luck with the new job, cnat believe they making you work another week.
> 
> Hi Katie and AM, Rossi and anyone else?
> 
> gonna watch film at 9.15 itv, laters all, have good one xxx



god i could so do with a drink, im in for the first saturday in weeeeks, it's killing me.

a u are going to watch the break-up, my mum wanted to watch take the lead, im hoping it's going to be like save the last dance


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha it's ok, I dont like it! eew.
> i'm not bad, the cold is a lot better   Im watching 'take the lead' haha, should be entertaining...
> god i could so do with a drink, im in for the first saturday in weeeeks, it's killing me.
> 
> a u are going to watch the break-up, my mum wanted to watch take the lead, im hoping it's going to be like save the last dance



Hmm break up is on in this house, seen it before not really enjoying it!!

Saturday night in Katie! Whats happening???

PS have a drink no one will know, you're home alone


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm break up is on in this house, seen it before not really enjoying it!!
> 
> Saturday night in Katie! Whats happening???
> 
> PS have a drink no one will know, you're home alone



yeah it isnt the best film ever.  this film is like a mixture of sister act 2 and save the last dance, cheesy but kinda entertaining lol.

nothing is happening and that is the problem  hehe

 I dont want a drink, id rather have one if i was out with people, maybe next weekend cos' im meeting up with people i havent seen in agges.

what you up to?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> Sam what happened with macds? Was it just awful, good luck with the new job, cnat believe they making you work another week.



I'm just a bit annoyed with them making me work that extra week. They got all funny with me as well cuz I said i couldn't do the nightshifts anymore due to running high. I can't wait to start my new job


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yeah it isnt the best film ever.  this film is like a mixture of sister act 2 and save the last dance, cheesy but kinda entertaining lol.
> 
> nothing is happening and that is the problem  hehe
> 
> I dont want a drink, id rather have one if i was out with people, maybe next weekend cos' im meeting up with people i havent seen in agges.
> 
> what you up to?



Catching up with mates you haven't seen for ages is cool! Saw some old buddies from school a couple of weeks ago, hadn't seen them for maybe 15years! Was a top night!

Quiet night to night want to get up early and take a few more things down, curtain poles etc...

Glad you don't want a drink! 

Been watching this film too much, we both agree it's shit but I now want to see how it ends (I've forgotten!) how shit does that sound!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Catching up with mates you haven't seen for ages is cool! Saw some old buddies from school a couple of weeks ago, hadn't seen them for maybe 15years! Was a top night!
> 
> Quiet night to night want to get up early and take a few more things down, curtain poles etc...
> 
> Glad you don't want a drink!
> 
> Been watching this film too much, we both agree it's shit but I now want to see how it ends (I've forgotten!) how shit does that sound!!



lol I always forget how films end, even if I watched them a few weeks ago 

I havent seen these people for a couple of years now so should be good.

Have fun taking down poles   I really want to go shopping for some australia essentials, but depends if I can get into town! (I live in the sticks and dont drive).


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol I always forget how films end, even if I watched them a few weeks ago
> 
> I havent seen these people for a couple of years now so should be good.
> 
> Have fun taking down poles   I really want to go shopping for some australia essentials, but depends if I can get into town! (I live in the sticks and dont drive).



So when do you wreckon you'll be heading out there? Before crimbo?
Is there no sunday bus service??

We're moving near the sticks soon, I'm gonna find it hard I think! As have always been in the smoke! There's 1 pub, village hall post office and convenience store! Oh and a tire shop and womens fashion shop! Useful!! Oh and 2 churches, and a train every hour so thats good, but slow small line!! Aaaarrrrggghhhhhh


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> So when do you wreckon you'll be heading out there? Before crimbo?
> Is there no sunday bus service??
> 
> We're moving near the sticks soon, I'm gonna find it hard I think! As have always been in the smoke! There's 1 pub, village hall post office and convenience store! Oh and a tire shop and womens fashion shop! Useful!! Oh and 2 churches, and a train every hour so thats good, but slow small line!! Aaaarrrrggghhhhhh



yes i definitely hope to spend christmas in melbourne! In fact yes, I definitely WILL whether I can afford it or not!

Umm there is a bus that goes once a day lol, it's expensive and I still have to walk a while to get it - but it doesnt give you long in town before the only bus back  I'm hoping I can get a lift.

Lol sounds like a great village. The funny thing about where I live is it has 3 pubs all very close, but it is quite a small village.  A fashion shop, what a luxury  Urgh to get the train I have to walk about 2 miles (it seems more like 10) along a road without a pavement and the cars go very fast  Ive done it a few times but usually get beeped because people think it's dangerous.  Of course, them beeping really helps!  Otherwise I can walk a safer way to another station but it is 5 miles! I think the routes always seem longer because they are boring country lanes that seem to go on forever.

Are you looking forward to moving or do you prefer the city?  Are you moving to get a better place to raise kids?


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> How did it go Tez????
> 
> Mad ain't it, summers day I mean!!
> 
> JB for the win tomorrow I wreckon??



Sorry about the suspense. 

*The other half said yes!

*Guess who got a bit tiddly in the pub and couldn't work the phone (it has internet on it) and just realised they hadn't told you all until now when they got in. 

Guess who had lots to drink hic and eat burp and won't even think about their BG tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> *The other half said yes!
> 
> *









I hope you'll both be very happy.

xx


----------



## katie

Congratulations Tez


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Sorry about the suspense.
> 
> *The other half said yes!*


*

Congratulations Tez !!! I'm so pleased for you both !!*


----------



## Northerner

Wonderful news Tez!


----------



## tracey w

thats great news Tez!!!

hope the head not too sore today?


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Sorry about the suspense.
> 
> *The other half said yes!
> 
> *Guess who got a bit tiddly in the pub and couldn't work the phone (it has internet on it) and just realised they hadn't told you all until now when they got in.
> 
> Guess who had lots to drink hic and eat burp and won't even think about their BG tonight/tomorrow.



No flashy one here but...

Congratulations Tez, well chuffed for you glad you had a few snifters to celebrate!!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yes i definitely hope to spend christmas in melbourne! In fact yes, I definitely WILL whether I can afford it or not!
> 
> Umm there is a bus that goes once a day lol, it's expensive and I still have to walk a while to get it - but it doesnt give you long in town before the only bus back  I'm hoping I can get a lift.
> 
> Lol sounds like a great village. The funny thing about where I live is it has 3 pubs all very close, but it is quite a small village.  A fashion shop, what a luxury Urgh to get the train I have to walk about 2 miles (it seems more like 10) along a road without a pavement and the cars go very fast  Ive done it a few times but usually get beeped because people think it's dangerous.  Of course, them beeping really helps!  Otherwise I can walk a safer way to another station but it is 5 miles! I think the routes always seem longer because they are boring country lanes that seem to go on forever.
> 
> Are you looking forward to moving or do you prefer the city?  Are you moving to get a better place to raise kids?



Better place all round really closer to my work and closer to type of place wifey grew up in! And more for your dough by far,


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> The other half said yes!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Thats fantastic news 

I just had an email from the man who runs southampton archaeology, saying that right now they have no projects going but he really wants to give me a chance so he's going to keep me in mind when they do have something going.

BUT he's given me emails of people i can contact to volunteer in the city museums.

AND he's said he'd like me to go and volunteer with Southampton Archaeology Unit, and would like me to go a GIS project to map sites in portsmouth. How cool is THAT?! Not only that, volunteering with the unit will allow me to get a foot in if any projects come up.

hell to the yeah!


----------



## Northerner

Excellent news Sam!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Excellent news Sam!



I am rather pleased! I'll have to find out what days I'm wanted up at the Unit and beg the new job to let me have those days off  And now to email the woman at the museums service to beg her for some work at the archaeology museum.

Matts sitting here yelling at the screen...its F1 day again


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone  All okies?*


----------



## rossi_mac

Well done Sam, sounds promising, keeping intouch with it all can only be good.

Hey AM how goes it with you today??

JB second not a bad race, Hammi spun out on penultimate race in third pace! Fool!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Well done Sam, sounds promising, keeping intouch with it all can only be good.
> 
> Hey AM how goes it with you today??
> 
> JB second not a bad race, Hammi spun out on penultimate race in third pace! Fool!!



*Hey Ross , you okies honey?  Glorious weather here again  Grr work tomorrow again though , I have done a few Emails today though *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey Ross , you okies honey?  Glorious weather here again  Grr work tomorrow again though , I have done a few Emails today though *



Hmm if I meet you boss ever I'll make sure he stops you working the weekend, you need your rest!!

All good here off to folks for tea and cakes in a bit then a bit more dismantling going on!! Weather okayish, yeah W tomorrow need a long day at it!

Did you have a bbq, was it good?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hmm I probably wouldnt be doing work Emails today if I hadnt skivved off to Messenger so much during the week lol  The trouble is if I log in I get messaged and then end up chatting and not working >> new routine from tomorrow >>> Work ( soz Tez) and no Chat *


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Jensen Button Italian Grand Prix!
> 
> No Jelly Babies in the house, they're safely miles away in an office somewhere!! Fruit jellies tho are accessible hehe!!
> 
> Hey North' hows the training going, didn't you damage your leg or something??
> 
> PS You up for a fan club to cheer you on on the day next month?



Quite exciting race today, I thought! Hamilton can be such a plonker sometimes though - no way was he going to catch and pass JB last lap!

Crocked my leg two weeks ago Ross - hoping to go out tomorrow again to see how it feels. No question of me pulling out though, broken femur is the only reason I've failed to finish in 30 years! Certainly, anyone who wants to can come and give me a cheer - it really gives a boost to you, especially if it's at a part of the race when you are feeling the strain There should be a JDRF 'cheering' point at about 5 miles I think - I'm sure I saw one there last year - it's easy to get to from the start and easy to get back to the finish. Further details when I get them - should be getting my race number before too long.


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> ... should be getting my race number before too long.



Another bet maybe?? I'm guessing 4589??



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm I probably wouldnt be doing work Emails today if I hadnt skivved off to Messenger so much during the week lol  The trouble is if I log in I get messaged and then end up chatting and not working >> new routine from tomorrow >>> Work ( soz Tez) and no Chat*



Fair do's I think I should block this place at work too, too much too do too many distractions!!! Or maybe just not enough strength!!

PS Good luck with the new routine!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Fair do's I think I should block this place at work too, too much too do too many distractions!!! Or maybe just not enough strength!!
> 
> PS Good luck with the new routine!



*Pmsl@not enough strength lol !! you make out like you're an old man hehehe .Hmm well Ive not got the best Willpower so we'll see how long my resolve holds out ! *


----------



## Tasha43x

Hellooooooooooo everyone


----------



## katie

hahaha I love your signature twin.

Hi everyone, hi Tasha  how is everyone?


----------



## Tasha43x

katie said:


> hahaha I love your signature twin.
> 
> Hi everyone, hi Tasha  how is everyone?



Im ok thanx  the weather here is absolutely gorgeous! How are you Katie?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tasha43x said:


> Hellooooooooooo everyone



Hiya Tash  How are you !!?? Ive not seen you around for agesss honey . Hope you're okies . x A.M 


katie said:


> hahaha I love your signature twin.



Hehehe Its one of my rules in life Twin ! lol >> what time did you sleep in the end? I think it was about 5.30> 6am when I went to bed


----------



## katie

Tasha43x said:


> Im ok thanx  the weather here is absolutely gorgeous! How are you Katie?



nice, the weather here is dull  It was lovely yesterday.  I'm ok thanks, hungry though because I haven't got lunch yet


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Its one of my rules in life Twin ! lol >> what time did you sleep in the end? I think it was about 5.30> 6am when I went to bed



Think I'm going to stick by that rule from now on haha.

about 6am for me too  I just didnt feel tired at all, so I started finding things to sell on amazon lol, it's funding thing I need for Aus though so it's all good 

I slept late so probably wont be able to sleep again tonight grr, I really want to sleep at normal time of the day!


----------



## Tasha43x

katie said:


> nice, the weather here is dull  It was lovely yesterday.  I'm ok thanks, hungry though because I haven't got lunch yet



Aw i think im going to grab something to eat too  brb


----------



## katie

Tasha43x said:


> Aw i think im going to grab something to eat too  brb



good plan! I really should, cya!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just in town heading to asdas and i came over all funny, got really scared cuz there was so many people about, grabbed onto matts arm and begged not to let go. Eyes went all funny and legs all shakey. Got to asdas and checked the bloods - 1.4

jeeeez, can't bloody win right now


----------



## Northerner

Goodness Sam - are you OK? I was just out in the garden and felt woozy - I was 2.8, so if you were half that - blimey!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Goodness Sam - are you OK? I was just out in the garden and felt woozy - I was 2.8, so if you were half that - blimey!



I am now, legs feel slightly tingly and got that god awful headache that comes after big ones. Checked when we got back and still 3.3 so had a glass of OJ. Matt's amazed I was even able to stand on that! I think its the lowest he's ever seen me!!! 

you ok northener? 2.8 is pretty bad in itself!


----------



## katie

oh no  Hope you are both ok. And hope the levels are better later! xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

6.7 now

whats the betting they shoot much higher later?  And I'm sposed to be having curry for din dins


----------



## Northerner

It was one of those 'slow' ones for me - I had felt it coming on, but put off doing anything about it. Still, three jelly babies (2 reds, one green!) have put me to rights!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

finally feeling more human. Up to 7.4, ideally dont want to see it any higher so keeping an eye. Have a nice big starbucks mug of coffee and am getting ready to clean the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Evening Everyone *


----------



## sasha1

Good Evening peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ??

I'm fed up today ....  ..... not sure why .... Nathan ok ... apart from a couple of hypo's today .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Good Evening peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ??
> 
> I'm fed up today ....  ..... not sure why .... Nathan ok ... apart from a couple of hypo's today ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Helloooo Heidi , whats up? I Offlined you on MSN/Yahoo earlier hehe *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo Heidi , whats up? I Offlined you on MSN/Yahoo earlier hehe *




Hi Hun ...

Ahhhh ... just one of those days I think .... This pile of crap computer not playing fair at the mo either ... booted me off last night and would'nt let me back on .... ggggrrrrr

How you doing?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening folks!

How are things?

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Whats with this "evening" thing?? 

Oh sheeet it is  Ithought it was around 4!! Doh! I know what sgoing on don't I!

Anyway hope yous all well I'm being possesed by shakey stevens at the mo!

god weather not good got shorts on but feel a little chilly!

Hey Tom not seen you for a while you in Brighton yet??

Hey Heidi how's life with you lot up there?

Hello Tasha, never met really hello.

Sam , North' hope your levels are back up a bit

AM, Katie helllooo tooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ...
> 
> Ahhhh ... just one of those days I think .... This pile of crap computer not playing fair at the mo either ... booted me off last night and would'nt let me back on .... ggggrrrrr
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*I'm great thanks honey  I had computer / me being stupid problems lastnight too lol>> grrr this bloody Client , I keep missing messages Oops *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey everyone, hope you're all ok!

Just spent the last however long cleaning the kitchen and bathroom - bout an hour methinks. Not that theres much to clean in the tiny place haha. Washing up done and put away, now to cook a nice curry for din dins.

Levels now 4.5. Its going to be one of those evenings methinks!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Whats with this "evening" thing??
> 
> Oh sheeet it is  Ithought it was around 4!! Doh! I know what sgoing on don't I!
> 
> Anyway hope yous all well I'm being possesed by shakey stevens at the mo!
> 
> god weather not good got shorts on but feel a little chilly!
> 
> Hey Tom not seen you for a while you in Brighton yet??
> 
> Hey Heidi how's life with you lot up there?
> 
> Hello Tasha, never met really hello.
> 
> Sam , North' hope your levels are back up a bit
> 
> 
> AM Katie helllooo tooooo



*Seems Twin and I have morphed into one person !!! This part is okies not sure about Twinny lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Seems Twin and I have morphed into one person !!! This part is okies not sure about Twinny lol *



woops punctuation not my strong point.

amended now, hope all parts are good anyways!

PS me a weak old man?!! I meant weak as in not will power!!!

Is this thread allowed to go beyond page 999???


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Ross, 

I'm not in Brighton yet. Been working the late shift most days this week. Been at my granddad's 80th birthday today.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> woops punctuation not my strong point.
> 
> amended now, hope all parts are good anyways!
> 
> PS me a weak old man?!! I meant weak as in not will power!!!
> 
> Is this thread allowed to go beyond page 999???



* Huh , youve lost me somewhere honey??*


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Ross,
> I'm not in Brighton yet. Been working the late shift most days this week. Been at my granddad's 80th birthday today.
> Tom



Grandads 80th, quality, hope you had a good time



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Pmsl@not enough strength lol !! you make out like you're an old man hehehe .Hmm well Ive not got the best Willpower so we'll see how long my resolve holds out ! *





insulinaddict09 said:


> * Huh , youve lost me somewhere honey??*



No worries I confuse myself sometimes?!

You got a busy week planned?


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Thats fantastic news
> 
> I just had an email from the man who runs southampton archaeology, saying that right now they have no projects going but he really wants to give me a chance so he's going to keep me in mind when they do have something going.
> 
> BUT he's given me emails of people i can contact to volunteer in the city museums.
> 
> AND he's said he'd like me to go and volunteer with Southampton Archaeology Unit, and would like me to go a GIS project to map sites in portsmouth. How cool is THAT?! Not only that, volunteering with the unit will allow me to get a foot in if any projects come up.
> 
> hell to the yeah!



thats great Sam, go for it, hope you feeling better with things today.xxxxxx


----------



## tracey w

evening everyone, wherever you all are?? 

put canula in today, although not live on pump til tuesday, and bloody hurt may i say 

but......... thought will get used to im sure, and only evey 3 days as opposed to around 18 injections? gotta be worth it im sure. Been out for nice meal with him indoors, just catching up before the W tomorrow.  Hope you have all had a good evvening!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> evening everyone, wherever you all are??
> 
> put canula in today, although not live on pump til tuesday, and bloody hurt may i say
> 
> but......... thought will get used to im sure, and only evey 3 days as opposed to around 18 injections? gotta be worth it im sure. Been out for nice meal with him indoors, just catching up before the W tomorrow.  Hope you have all had a good evvening!!



*Hi Tracey , ouch sorry to hear the Canula hurt . Good Luck for Tuesday I hope it all goes smoothly for you Let us know how it goes xxx A.M *


----------



## katie

is it much bigger than your needles? I'm sure it wont always hurt!

Lots of luck for tuesday xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

despite being 9.4...i was so bloody hungry i had to have a biscuit or 2. And of course a little dose of the magic stuff. Should have been something healthier i know, but hey I'm sure i can start that tomorrow 

Matts playing call of duty, i would like bed


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning Everyone  All well and happy I hope *


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> is it much bigger than your needles? I'm sure it wont always hurt!
> 
> Lots of luck for tuesday xx



it says 8mm, but not sure if that was the width he he 

morning, off to W, poo

well done AM and Katie for looking after Patricia last night. xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> it says 8mm, but not sure if that was the width he he
> 
> morning, off to W, poo
> 
> well done AM and Katie for looking after Patricia last night. xx



*Morning Tracey  Eeek 8mm is huge !! I use 5mm now they've changed me from 4mm  
Aww poor Patricia just needed company and we were both there , this is a support forum so thats what  we did . 
Have a good day at work ! Im just getting organised to do some now myself *


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Just a quick line to say I'm still standing and had a great time yesterday at my granddad's eightieth birthday bash. Twelve of the fifteen grand children were there along with the one great grand child. All of his children were there. Bloods went mental after unregulated cake abuse without insulin. 

At the moment I'm watching an episode of Messiah that I taped onto the Sky plus box. Messiah three I believe it is. Totally gripping and very, very well made. I'm off to work again this afternoon  Oh well, it's money that I'll be in deep need of soon. 

Bloods are generally ok at the moment and I've binned doing my morning levemir injection! It was causing many hypos and generally made life unpleasant for me. Numbers are still pretty good considering that I've dropped it. Nothing above ten so far today which is a nice thing. 

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just ordered my graduation robes! I hope to God i got the sizes right. I'm between 10-12, and have ordered size 10 for height 5'3...but i might be 5'4...oh dear...this could be baaaaaaaaaad. I suppose it doesn't really matter if they're a bit short does it? So long as they fit?


----------



## Northerner

When do you graduate Sam? I remember going to Debenham's cafe in Sheffield in my robes when I graduated - what a poser! (The ceremony wasn't in Debenhams!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

21st october, winchester cathedral (oooooooo posh!). I'm actually dreading wearing that stupid hat thing haha! Plus, whenever its graduation time everyone looks like they're in Harry Potter.

Cool!

awwwwww!!! What a lovely photo!! But debenhams would be an awesome place to graduate hahahaha!


----------



## Northerner

We didn't have mortar-boards - just flat 'ats! 

Wow! Winchester Cathedral! A pint in the Wickham Arms afterwards, with some suasages and mustard? Mmmmm!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh the wykeham is lovely! My favourite pub is probably the eclipse though, I may have to pop my head in there afterwards!


----------



## katie

loving the photo northe


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> loving the photo northe



I was younger than you in that picture Katie! Gawd! What's happened to my life?


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> oh the wykeham is lovely! My favourite pub is probably the eclipse though, I may have to pop my head in there afterwards!



Do I remember going in a pub called The Black Boy or something, with a stuffed donkey in it, or was that all just a bizarre drunken dream?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Do I remember going in a pub called The Black Boy or something, with a stuffed donkey in it, or was that all just a bizarre drunken dream?



OH MY GOD I LOVE THE BLACK BOY! They have all sorts of wierd stuff in there, wiers stuffed animals on the walls and in the womens loos there's scissors hanging from the ceiling!!  Good beer there too, very friendly pub. Must go back at some point!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE THE BLACK BOY! They have all sorts of wierd stuff in there, wiers stuffed animals on the walls and in the womens loos there's scissors hanging from the ceiling!!  Good beer there too, very friendly pub. Must go back at some point!



Phew! I didn't imagine it!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I was younger than you in that picture Katie! Gawd! What's happened to my life?



Hehe. What's happened to mine??? I'm not an adult, honestly, I should be 17!  And apparently I look like a child too, I was recently asked if I want a child or adult ticket on the train 

I watched this film 'Into the Wild' the other day.  It's based on a realy story about this guy who gave his savings away to charity ($24,000) and went backpacking around america heading for alaska.  Even though he was really selfish and arrogant in lots of ways, it inspired me to do some exciting things ASAP!  It also ended badly, but i'll ignore that bit   Good film, you should watch it.

That was quite random hehe, but the "what's happened to my life?" comment made me think of it!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> The Black Boy



what an excellent name for a pub.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone >>>> You okies Twin? *


----------



## sasha1

Hello peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hello peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Heya Heidi , you and Nath ok? moody weather here again today *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya Heidi , you and Nath ok? moody weather here again today *




Hi Hun ..

How you doing ... We both ok up here thanks ... Nath been in to school today and changed all his GCSE subjects  .... subject to my approval ... he's moving to America ... wants out of this god damn country ... but I can go with him if I want .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> How you doing ... We both ok up here thanks ... Nath been in to school today and changed all his GCSE subjects  .... subject to my approval ... he's moving to America ... wants out of this god damn country ... but I can go with him if I want ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Hiya honey >> hehe never a dull moment with children eh?  Ooo tell him he can come with me at the end of the year , Im going to New York  hehe obviously you can come too lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Afternoon Everyone >>>> You okies Twin? *



Hi Twin, i'm good thanks, just been to collect my script so haven't ran out of strips for once woo   Looks like I killed the thread earlier 



sasha1 said:


> Hello peeps ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hi heidi, hows you and nath? im alright thanks.



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya Heidi , you and Nath ok? moody weather here again today *



lol whenever you have mad weather there it's really sunny here and vice versa!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey everyone, how are we all?

I'm back from my welcome meeting. Signed my contract, start monday if all goes well. The manager however spelt my name and the name of my bank wrong *sigh*, and didn't ask for a P45 or P46...something I will be bringing up on monday thats for sure!

Is it wierd I'm excited?! Jeeeeeeez, I'm an archaeologist and I'm excited at starting at KFC...*crawls away and hides in a box*

I have wierd pain in my right eye...shooting pain and irritating as heck. Think I've got an eyelash caught or something!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi Twin, i'm good thanks, just been to collect my script so haven't ran out of strips for once woo   Looks like I killed the thread earlier
> lol whenever you have mad weather there it's really sunny here and vice versa!



*Woo well done >>. and thanks for the remind !! I need to collect mine tomorrow !  Thread killing eh? tut tut !! 
Hmm yes Ive noticed we swap weathers lol ! I only want abit of sunshine though , you could share *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiya honey >> hehe never a dull moment with children eh?  Ooo tell him he can come with me at the end of the year , Im going to New York  hehe obviously you can come too lol *



Hehehehe ... you got that one right hun ... lol .... He also wants his hair dyed blue .....  .... lol ..

I shall pass that offer on to Nath ... ooooo ... could do with a good holiday ...

He's going to be a game designer/computer programmer for Sony or Microsoft .... Go for it Son ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Hi heidi, hows you and nath? im alright thanks.


Hi Katie ...

Glad you ok hun ... 

We both doing ok up here today thanks .... 

Is OZ still calling you hun .. ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... you got that one right hun ... lol .... He also wants his hair dyed blue .....  .... lol ..
> 
> I shall pass that offer on to Nath ... ooooo ... could do with a good holiday ...
> 
> He's going to be a game designer/computer programmer for Sony or Microsoft .... Go for it Son ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



* Hey good one Nath !! thats where all the money is Heidi *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Hey good one Nath !! thats where all the money is Heidi *




Hehehehe ... Thats what I've told him hun ..... Besides he wants a Buggatti Veron .... Think thats how you spell it ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> hey everyone, how are we all?
> 
> I'm back from my welcome meeting. Signed my contract, start monday if all goes well. The manager however spelt my name and the name of my bank wrong *sigh*, and didn't ask for a P45 or P46...something I will be bringing up on monday thats for sure!
> 
> Is it wierd I'm excited?! Jeeeeeeez, I'm an archaeologist and I'm excited at starting at KFC...*crawls away and hides in a box*
> 
> I have wierd pain in my right eye...shooting pain and irritating as heck. Think I've got an eyelash caught or something!



not bad thanks sam, how are you?  KFC does seem like a better place to work than McDonalds, hope you enjoy it more there.



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Woo well done >>. and thanks for the remind !! I need to collect mine tomorrow !  Thread killing eh? tut tut !!
> Hmm yes Ive noticed we swap weathers lol ! I only want abit of sunshine though , you could share *



glad to be of service 

im always scaring everyone away and killing threads  haha.  Ok i'll try sharing the weather in future twin, sorry!



sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie ...
> 
> Glad you ok hun ...
> 
> We both doing ok up here today thanks ....
> 
> Is OZ still calling you hun .. ?
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Good to hear.  Oz is definitely calling, my friend mailed me today saying she's only got $30 left to her name today so i should just come NOW, i'd like to have a bit more money first though, in case I dont find a job for a while!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehe ... Thats what I've told him hun ..... Besides he wants a Buggatti Veron .... Think thats how you spell it ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Bugatti Veyron >> awesome car !! I want one too  Plus you'd have to have some banging tunes blasting from it lol hehe , hey ask Nath if hes heard of Black Tide >> they are a young band , I think the drummer is 14 and vocalist is 19 lol >>> awesome !!  If he wants I'll link him up so he can have a listen .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ARGHHHHH CAFFEINE HIGH HEADACHE THIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



It does seem much better thanks Katie, it seems as if they actually treat their staff with respect and dont have stupid opening times yay!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im always scaring everyone away and killing threads  haha.  Ok i'll try sharing the weather in future twin, sorry!



*Ah well they can call us the thread killing twins then lol hehehe 
Okies share the sun twin ! I want some tomorrow pleaseee  *


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bugatti Veyron >> awesome car !! I want one too  Plus you'd have to have some banging tunes blasting from it lol hehe , hey ask Nath if hes heard of Black Tide >> they are a young band , I think the drummer is 14 and vocalist is 19 lol >>> awesome !!  If he wants I'll link him up so he can have a listen .




I'll make sure when he gets it too give you a shot in it ....  .... Dont think he's heard of the ... and the chuffin computer speakers have blown ....  ... He's listening to Kasabian at the mo .....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I'll make sure when he gets it too give you a shot in it .... .... Dont think he's heard of the ... and the chuffin computer speakers have blown ....  ... He's listening to Kasabian at the mo .....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



*Kasabian are cool  Ooo no , you need to win the lottery and buy a new PC Lol , I hate it when mine pi**es about Grrrr *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ah well they can call us the thread killing twins then lol hehehe
> Okies share the sun twin ! I want some tomorrow pleaseee  *



haha.

hmm i'll do my best, with what little god-like powers I possess


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all 

Eugh, today was good as far as blood numbers go until four hours after my tea. I managed to crash into a hypo. Shit I hate having to round up or round down my insulin doses. I happen to hate my blood machine at the moment too as the damn battery has decided to pack in on me. Just when the numbers were getting good as well. Not impressive.

Erm, my MSN is rebelling on me and generally having a hypo. Sodding thing must share my blood levels because it's as moody as. If people are going to attempt MSN conversations with me tonight, it ain't gonna happen. Sorry about that folks.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all
> 
> Eugh, today was good as far as blood numbers go until four hours after my tea. I managed to crash into a hypo. Shit I hate having to round up or round down my insulin doses. I happen to hate my blood machine at the moment too as the damn battery has decided to pack in on me. Just when the numbers were getting good as well. Not impressive.
> 
> Erm, my MSN is rebelling on me and generally having a hypo. Sodding thing must share my blood levels because it's as moody as. If people are going to attempt MSN conversations with me tonight, it ain't gonna happen. Sorry about that folks.
> 
> Tom



*Eek bad news on the numbers Tom 
Grrr my MSN is being a **** too tonight , and also facebook keeps telling me error everytime I try to post something Grrrrr Gremlins me thinks 
Hope you feel better soon  xx *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eek bad news on the numbers Tom
> Grrr my MSN is being a **** too tonight , and also facebook keeps telling me error everytime I try to post something Grrrrr Gremlins me thinks
> Hope you feel better soon  xx *



The upside to the bloods is that nothing has been above ten today. Small bloody mercy that. Hopefully MSN will have unfucked itsself by tomorrow.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> The upside to the bloods is that nothing has been above ten today. Small bloody mercy that. Hopefully MSN will have unfucked itsself by tomorrow.



*Ive been okies for bloods actually , Ive even seen a few 5's  Hmm MSN is a pain lol sometimes I lose half a message and people dont get half the stuff I send to them  How was work , boring as per?*


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive been okies for bloods actually , Ive even seen a few 5's  Hmm MSN is a pain lol sometimes I lose half a message and people dont get half the stuff I send to them  How was work , boring as per?*



Suicidally boring. Makes me realise how much I want to get a degree and do something with my life. Didn't help that I was hypo near the end of my shift.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Suicidally boring. Makes me realise how much I want to get a degree and do something with my life. Didn't help that I was hypo near the end of my shift.



*I keep telling you that you can have my job!!! you wont take it though lol hehe  Hmm hypos are not that much fun anyway especially when you are working .You need to get some tunes sorted out and then the time will fly by  Ooo Tom Im trying out the Carb /Toast experiment !! I'll let you know if I hit 20 lol *


----------



## katie

GRRR yes msn totally isnt working, and facebook chat is RUBBISH.

what is this carb experiment? good luck


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> GRRR yes msn totally isnt working, and facebook chat is RUBBISH.
> 
> what is this carb experiment? good luck



*Hehehe Im on MSN >>> Hmm trouble is no one else can get on so Im all alone  Grr facebook is being a **** aswell tonight .
Hehe Im testing to see what ratio I would need to use to eat a slice of toast without zoooooming to the 20's lol , Im usually 1;10g but I think it may be more for bread as it HATESSS me *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe Im on MSN >>> Hmm trouble is no one else can get on so Im all alone  Grr facebook is being a **** aswell tonight .
> Hehe Im testing to see what ratio I would need to use to eat a slice of toast without zoooooming to the 20's lol , Im usually 1;10g but I think it may be more for bread as it HATESSS me *



i can get on but cant seem to send/receive messages grr.

yeah good plan! try a bigger ration.  ive found out recently i need 2.5unit per 10g for breakfast. WHY?? it's not fair, i just want a nice 1:10g ratio


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i can get on but cant seem to send/receive messages grr.
> 
> yeah good plan! try a bigger ration.  ive found out recently i need 2.5unit per 10g for breakfast. WHY?? it's not fair, i just want a nice 1:10g ratio



Weird !!>> Ive been getting messages from people , unfortunately none that i really want to chat to tonight !! hehe  I wonder if mines ok because I use a chat client now?? Would that make a difference?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Weird !!>> Ive been getting messages from people , unfortunately none that i really want to chat to tonight !! hehe  I wonder if mines ok because I use a chat client now?? Would that make a difference?



lol.

what's a chat client? does it mix all the different messengers into one client?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol.
> 
> what's a chat client? does it mix all the different messengers into one client?



*Yes it does I'm logged into 4 accounts at the same time lol >> but I  can put up different statuses for each account if I want *


----------



## katie

OOH that sounds useful  and quite clever, good for avoiding certain people lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> OOH that sounds useful  and quite clever, good for avoiding certain people lol



*Yeah Exactly lol heheh although Ive been going through my lists and deleting and blocking , I'm working my way through all 4 accounts atm *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning Everyone , All okies I hope *


----------



## katie

Hey twin, my film has only just finished  Now it's time for bed!  Get some sleep woman!

Goodnight xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey twin, my film has only just finished  Now it's time for bed!  Get some sleep woman!
> 
> Goodnight xx



*Night / Morning Twin , Yeah I'm logging off now and going to TRY and sleeeeeeep  Catch you later , xxx T c *


----------



## Freddie99

Right, call made to Accu Chek/Roche. I should be getting a pair of new batteries for my machine within three working days. I might have a wander to see if I can buy some nearer to me as I don't like the idea of flying blind so to speak for three days.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, call made to Accu Chek/Roche. I should be getting a pair of new batteries for my machine within three working days. I might have a wander to see if I can buy some nearer to me as I don't like the idea of flying blind so to speak for three days.
> 
> Tom



Last time I ordered mine they arrived the next day, but there is this business with postal disputes going on. The 3 days is probably just to cover them. In fact, I ordered a new battery for my aviva yesterday so will be interested to see when it arrives! Thankfully, I had a spare, so when the batery runs out I pop in the spare then order a new one the same day.


----------



## Freddie99

I checked the other meter I have but it seems I've already plundered the battery from it! I think I'll be taking a look in one or two shops when I take the dog out in a little. Hopefully th new batteries will arrive soon though, that and the pump info I've asked Medtronic for.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning Everyone in Diabetes Land All okies I hope 
Twinny I hope you got some sleep when I left you this morning !!?? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, call made to Accu Chek/Roche. I should be getting a pair of new batteries for my machine within three working days. I might have a wander to see if I can buy some nearer to me as I don't like the idea of flying blind so to speak for three days.
> 
> Tom



*I hope they get them to you soon !! When I ordered my new battery from Abbott it came the next day *


----------



## Steff

goodness seems like an age since i last posted in here , hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Last time I ordered mine they arrived the next day, but there is this business with postal disputes going on. The 3 days is probably just to cover them. In fact, I ordered a new battery for my aviva yesterday so will be interested to see when it arrives! Thankfully, I had a spare, so when the batery runs out I pop in the spare then order a new one the same day.



yes i have ordered twice now and got both the next day , but as northener said postal strikes can put pay to that


----------



## katie

Morning all!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Morning Everyone in Diabetes Land All okies I hope
> Twinny I hope you got some sleep when I left you this morning !!?? *



hehe yep I got some (by 5am ) Did you get any??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yep I got some (by 5am ) Did you get any??



*Hehehe , I logged off just after I last posted here . I had a Coffee and went to bed around 4.30 -5am But woke up just before 7am Grrrr  I did go back to sleep for another couple of hours though >>> I feel worse now Ive slept!!! , like a hangover withouth the alcohol  *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all.

no cereal in the flat so just had cheese on burger buns for breakfast...

has to be the worst breakfast ever...


----------



## DiabeticDave

katie said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yep I got some (by 5am ) *Did you get any*??



Any what????..................this is a *clean* thread I hope


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Any what????..................this is a *clean* thread I hope



*Hehehe Of course it isnt Dave !!! >> I just want to know if Twin got more than me or not?? *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe , I logged off just after I last posted here . I had a Coffee and went to bed around 4.30 -5am But woke up just before 7am Grrrr  I did go back to sleep for another couple of hours though >>> I feel worse now Ive slept!!! , like a hangover withouth the alcohol  *



oh no  sounds like you need more sleep to be honest! you've got used to having none, not good!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh no  sounds like you need more sleep to be honest! you've got used to having none, not good!



*Hmm I think I just need to have the Alcohol >> and then the sleep lol Shhh dont tell Northerner I said that  How many hours did you get?>> not many I bet as you are on here early!! You need to sleep more too !*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm I think I just need to have the Alcohol >> and then the sleep lol Shhh dont tell Northerner I said that  How many hours did you get?>> not many I bet as you are on here early!! You need to sleep more too !*



hahaha! that will definitely help   shame you gave all your money to JDRF 

I got 6 hours, yep i'm up early for me lol! Yeah I do need to sleep at a more normal time, i dont know what's wrong with me now, i just cant get into a decent pattern.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahaha! that will definitely help   shame you gave all your money to JDRF
> 
> I got 6 hours, yep i'm up early for me lol! Yeah I do need to sleep at a more normal time, i dont know what's wrong with me now, i just cant get into a decent pattern.



*Yes same here , I'm just not tired ! I can feel tired during the day but I never sleep so I dont understand why I dont sleep at night  Hey thanks Twin >>> I've got sun today!!*


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Battery crisis over. Thank god for Waitrose. Shame I timed my battery run/dog walk with a torrential down pour. And they call this the sun shine coast. Right, I must be off to work soon  I will catch you all later on. Ooh, made myself a lovely carbonara for lunch. I'll put the recipe up sometime soon.

Tom


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes same here , I'm just not tired ! I can feel tired during the day but I never sleep so I dont understand why I dont sleep at night  Hey thanks Twin >>> I've got sun today!!*



haha and guess what? the weather here is shit!! looks like it's going to pour down and its windy - nice!  I did tell you i'd send you the sun today 

hmm that is odd, because I can sleep in the day, but you cant even sleep then


----------



## katie

mmm that sounds amazing tom! i'll def look out for the recipe! 

glad you got you battery.  hope work isnt tooo boring for you, cya x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Battery crisis over. Thank god for Waitrose. Shame I timed my battery run/dog walk with a torrential down pour. And they call this the sun shine coast. Right, I must be off to work soon  I will catch you all later on. Ooh, made myself a lovely carbonara for lunch. I'll put the recipe up sometime soon.
> 
> Tom



*Hi Tom  Good news about the battery >> btw I think Ive got your sunshine today >> sorry 
Catch you later , I hope work isnt tooooo boring !! *


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> mmm that sounds amazing tom! i'll def look out for the recipe!
> 
> glad you got you battery.  hope work isnt tooo boring for you, cya x



Hmmm, my job not boring, I suppose getting the odd paper cut makes it interesting or hoping for an industrial accident lol. For me this job is dull enough to induce suicide in the weaker of the species! But for the huge amounts of cash I'm getting I'll stop whining. It was reasonably light on the carbs my lunch. When cooked the pasta ended up weighing in at 170g and that gives approximately 40 grammes of carbs. Was nice with the bacon fried with white wine.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha and guess what? the weather here is shit!! looks like it's going to pour down and its windy - nice!  I did tell you i'd send you the sun today
> 
> hmm that is odd, because I can sleep in the day, but you cant even sleep then



Hehehe , the sunshine is very much appreciated !! looks like Ive got yours and Toms today lol 
I'm giving up on sleep I think , the more I stress about not sleeping the less I seem to sleep !! I'm just going to try and log off before 5am every morning and see if that helps lol !


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Tom  Good news about the battery >> btw I think Ive got your sunshine today >> sorry
> Catch you later , I hope work isnt tooooo boring !! *



Sounds like some bloody tea leaf of a scouser had it then.  Erm, well, if I haven't gotten myself sacked by the end of this shift it'll be good lol. I don't know about it not being boring though


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sounds like some bloody tea leaf of a scouser had it then.  Erm, well, if I haven't gotten myself sacked by the end of this shift it'll be good lol. I don't know about it not being boring though



*You can always rely on a Scouser lol !! Eeekk dont get sacked !! the money is too good , just think that and bite your tongue lol !! btw me and twin want photo proof of the size *


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Hmmm, my job not boring, I suppose getting the odd paper cut makes it interesting or hoping for an industrial accident lol. For me this job is dull enough to induce suicide in the weaker of the species! But for the huge amounts of cash I'm getting I'll stop whining. It was reasonably light on the carbs my lunch. When cooked the pasta ended up weighing in at 170g and that gives approximately 40 grammes of carbs. Was nice with the bacon fried with white wine.



lol! are you working at a magazine factory??  ive done that job before hehe.
40g is pretty good for pasta, even better!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe , the sunshine is very much appreciated !! looks like Ive got yours and Toms today lol
> I'm giving up on sleep I think , the more I stress about not sleeping the less I seem to sleep !! I'm just going to try and log off before 5am every morning and see if that helps lol !




yes looks like you have not fair!  i think logging off earlier would def be a good idea, give it a try lol.

catch you both later xx


----------



## sasha1

Good Afternoon peeps ...

Hows everyone doing today ??

I've had a mortifiying experience on a bus .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

hi heidi good ty u?

oooh what happened hun xx


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi heidi good ty u?
> 
> oooh what happened hun xx



Hi Hun ..

Glad you ok ...  

OOOOOOOO .... Im gonna put a thread up about it in a mo .... OMG its disturbing and not normal behaviour for someone travelling on a bus .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Hun ..
> 
> Glad you ok ...
> 
> OOOOOOOO .... Im gonna put a thread up about it in a mo .... OMG its disturbing and not normal behaviour for someone travelling on a bus ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



LOL ohh i wait with baited breathe if it is getting thread all of its own it must be good lol


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> LOL ohh i wait with baited breathe if it is getting thread all of its own it must be good lol




I've put it up .... still in shock 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

got i wont be having my sausage and mayo bap  again for a while


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Evening Everyone  Eeeeeekk Heidi !! Ive just read your thread !! OMG !! dirty Bas**** !!! *


----------



## tracey w

evening people! Hope you have all had a good day


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> evening people! Hope you have all had a good day



*Hello , I'm glad you are liking your pump so much!  I'm sure Tom will want all the details when he's finished work tonight !  *


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, 

not sure who's around so will stick to generic ALL!

Whats the craick?

Been up in midlands today, getting used to that drive but my word shocking weather driving home, M25 was pants too Grrrr!

All sweet now tho single malt in my hand


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi everyone

sat here writing out character profiles for my 50k word 'novel' which i will start in a little over a months time. I need something to keep me going until then 

bloods been epically good today, only a couple over 8, all the rest have been in the 5s and 6's, with just one 2.2!!!!!!

AND I HAVE A PINK MACHINE ON THE WAY TO ME RIGHT NOOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Woop woo Sam! How many characters you creating?? 

Well don eon levels, been near tens today myself but all good really!

I remember writing a story when I was probably 8! About aliens! Was the first time I was allowed a pen I think, hmm they might of taken it of me after that!!

Hope you do well, sounds like your cup of tea!

hmm pink machine, whats wrong with battleship grey!?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Woop woo Sam! How many characters you creating??
> 
> Well don eon levels, been near tens today myself but all good really!
> 
> I remember writing a story when I was probably 8! About aliens! Was the first time I was allowed a pen I think, hmm they might of taken it of me after that!!
> 
> Hope you do well, sounds like your cup of tea!
> 
> hmm pink machine, whats wrong with battleship grey!?



well, I have 3 main characters - Elizabeth 'Lizzy' Wilkison, my 21st century archaeologist, Captain James Atkinson - my 1644 Royalist Army captain and the Lady Jane Wilkinson - the love interest of James, a parliamentarian and a bit of an enigma. I'm sure many more will be created, like...I desperately need some bad guys and an organisation name for them, but I'm sure that will come with a bit of brainstorming  I might have to post my plot outline on my nano thread!!!!!

Its gunna be a challenge, but I think this year I can do it!!!

oooooooooh but its PINK! I love PINK! They didnt have purple but still PINK! Battleship grey is just booooring!!!


----------



## Steff

evening all hope everyone fine x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> evening all hope everyone fine x



Hey steff how you doing? All dandy here, another new pic, is that you this time You've grow up a lot since your last one!!

Sam are your bad boys based in 1644 or 21st century?


----------



## Steff

lol yes , im fine ty rossi been upto much?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Hey steff how you doing? All dandy here, another new pic, is that you this time You've grow up a lot since your last one!!
> 
> Sam are your bad boys based in 1644 or 21st century?



21st century bad boys!!! To me, parliament are the bad boys in 1644


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> lol yes , im fine ty rossi been upto much?



W I'm afraid been up in the midlands got a castle on the go! Interesting but hard work! You back working yet? It's chucking it down down here you had good weather today?



salmonpuff said:


> 21st century bad boys!!! To me, parliament are the bad boys in 1644



Just read your plot, bloody hell girl! Glad you didn't call him Captain Jack!
So is it a bunch of inner city hoodies? or a old school mafia style, or gang land hierachy like the krays?


----------



## Steff

no had rain for 8 hours effected the internet for about an hour, still going now, back to W tomoz x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Just read your plot, bloody hell girl! Glad you didn't call him Captain Jack!
> So is it a bunch of inner city hoodies? or a old school mafia style, or gang land hierachy like the krays?



heeeeee I was contemplating Jack haha, then I realised 

I'm thinking sort of old school mafia types, who hide out in winchester city council. Sort of like The Turks from final fantasy 7. I imagine them having really cool theme music too 

...speaking of FF7........i think i might go play some....


----------



## rossi_mac

hope double u is okay! 

Look after yourself girl.

You seen your twin about at all?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> hope double u is okay!
> 
> Look after yourself girl.
> 
> You seen your twin about at all?



that to me ??


----------



## rossi_mac

yep! Tez you said was your twin a while ago!


----------



## Steff

no i aint even spoke to him for yonks , i aint even congratulated him yet


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

character profiles done. Still thinking of a name for my badguys - ive decided they originate from the parliamentarian victory in the ECW, and are there to make sure my heroes dont let anything go!

But now (after i let you all see my character profiles over on the other thread!) that it is time for some final fantasy!!!!

*puffs away*


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> character profiles done. Still thinking of a name for my badguys - ive decided they originate from the parliamentarian victory in the ECW, and are there to make sure my heroes dont let anything go!
> 
> But now (after i let you all see my character profiles over on the other thread!) that it is time for some final fantasy!!!!
> 
> *puffs away*



Well if it's approriate for FF7 go kick some ass! ( I think it is!)

I'll have athink for a name for yous!


----------



## Tezzz

*Love is in the air....*

Hi everybody,

Thanks for all the congratulations messages re the engagement! 

We've just got back from two romantic nights in Paris. 

I'll try and catch up on the treads tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

good evening tez we was jus talking about you 

congrats on the happy engagement and hope you enjoyed paris x


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thanks for all the congratulations messages re the engagement!
> 
> We've just got back from two romantic nights in Paris.
> 
> I'll try and catch up on the treads tomorrow.



Nice work Tez! Hope you enjoyed it, well course you did what a stupid question!! Been meaning to take the wife over there at some point, little break and all, I hope I get round to it!!

Still off the ciggies I hope!!


----------



## tracey w

brightontez said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thanks for all the congratulations messages re the engagement!
> 
> We've just got back from two romantic nights in Paris.
> 
> I'll try and catch up on the treads tomorrow.



oooo how very nice and romatic


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> good evening tez we was jus talking about you
> 
> congrats on the happy engagement and hope you enjoyed paris x



Paris was brilliant. We did the Eiffel Tower and it was great. It was a long way up and I was a bit nervous but OK in the end. We also had a really nice romantic meal by the Arc de Triomphe. 



rossi_mac said:


> Nice work Tez! Hope you enjoyed it, well course you did what a stupid question!! Been meaning to take the wife over there at some point, little break and all, I hope I get round to it!!
> 
> Still off the ciggies I hope!!



Still off the ciggies. Diabetes police another matter. Guess who forgot their BG meter...?


----------



## rossi_mac

Woo hoo so you did the sites then great!

1 weekend, at least you know what you eat, how it affects you mostly! And what to do if you feel rubbish! 

Hope it didn't get in the way of anything!

So you on normal shifts these days or crazy shifts!?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Paris was brilliant. We did the Eiffel Tower and it was great. It was a long way up and I was a bit nervous but OK in the end. We also had a really nice romantic meal by the Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> sounds amazing tez , im pleased it was a pleasent trip x


----------



## rossi_mac

Right thats another bottle empty, 1 less to move, hope all you night owls have a good one! Catch you later in the week!!


----------



## Steff

nighty night rossi take care x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*You gone to bed early Twin!!?? *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, bed time for me! I've had a hard evening of earning summoning materia on FF7! For those of you in the know, I just got Odin after an epic battle with the half hot half cold monster thing. AND just got a hold of vincent. COOL!

Night all!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *You gone to bed early Twin!!?? *



dont be silly lol. I just got distracted.

urgh ive just realised how totally bad my blood sugar control it, I uploaded my meter results. i really dont know what to dooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> dont be silly lol. I just got distracted.
> 
> urgh ive just realised how totally bad my blood sugar control it, I uploaded my meter results. i really dont know what to dooo



*Hmm Im no better , Ive had excellent levels today>> then I started eating c*** and Ive had to correct now  I'm hating my life and Diabetes atm *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm Im no better , Ive had excellent levels today>> then I started eating c*** and Ive had to correct now  I'm hating my life and Diabetes atm *



me too and me toooo   I just corrected a 15.  I would like a peice of toast because im starving but i know I will just wake up high if i do. if i dont i'll probably hypo now 

I really dont know what to do to get decent levels   getting up early and going for a run would probably help, but i cant get to sleep at night and why should i have to do that anyway?? GRR!

let's just cry lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> me too and me toooo   I just corrected a 15.  I would like a peice of toast because im starving but i know I will just wake up high if i do. if i dont i'll probably hypo now
> 
> I really dont know what to do to get decent levels   getting up early and going for a run would probably help, but i cant get to sleep at night and why should i have to do that anyway?? GRR!
> 
> let's just cry lol.



*I corrected a 15.1 , cant you have a piece of toast and just cover it ?? thats what I do if Im hungry , just cover what I eat even if Ive corrected .  Its an extra jab  but that doesnt bother me tbh , Im a jabaholic lol pmsl 
Hehehe Im not a crier lol , I very rarely cry over anything >> Im heartless *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I corrected a 15.1 , cant you have a piece of toast and just cover it ?? thats what I do if Im hungry , just cover what I eat even if Ive corrected .  Its an extra jab  but that doesnt bother me tbh , Im a jabaholic lol pmsl
> Hehehe Im not a crier lol , I very rarely cry over anything >> Im heartless *



yeah i wouild usually just take more but i literally just corrected and then realised im really hungry - im fed up of doing loads of injections a day, my stomach is like a pin cushion lol.  I dont usually care, yesterday I did LOADS.  but im fed up!!

hehe im the oposite, i cry really easily. im so useless, far tooo emotional!


----------



## katie

Goodnight twin. I really hope we both wake up within range tomorrow.  Miracles can happen... hehe.


----------



## tracey w

good morning all!

first pumping night went well, slept like a log no isssues with pump in bed 


Hope you all have a good day, hope your levels much better today twins, sorry to hear you feeling a bit down, we all get those days


----------



## Steff

good morning tracey ,glad night went well x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Tracey I'm glad to hear you had a good night !! , have a great day today , sun is shining here  !! yayyyyy 

Morning Everyone else , have a good day *


----------



## Steff

have a good day all , off to get brekkie


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all! woke to the doorbell and it was my sexy new metre. Tested on it and 4.8!!  Huzzah.

Off to see nursey today! Lets see what else they can get wrong!!!

Work at 5 today, finish at midnight


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, new meter! Nice 

I have the deeply unsexy Asencia Contour


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> good morning all!
> 
> first pumping night went well, slept like a log no isssues with pump in bed
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a good day, hope your levels much better today twins, sorry to hear you feeling a bit down, we all get those days



Great, glad it's going so well 

So far today, by not eating, ive managed to acheive two in range readings OH MY GOD, IT'S A MIRACLE - 6.4, 5.3. They were also in range before I went to sleep so presumably all night WOO!  Now for lunch...



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Tracey I'm glad to hear you had a good night !! , have a great day today , sun is shining here  !! yayyyyy
> 
> Morning Everyone else , have a good day *



Hi AM, we have a bit of sunshine so looks like it's a bit more fair toay


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...So far today, by not eating, ive managed to acheive two in range readings OH MY GOD, IT'S A MIRACLE - 6.4, 5.3. They were also in range before I went to sleep so presumably all night WOO!  Now for lunch...



Well done Katie - shows your basal must be pretty much spot on!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Well done Katie - shows your basal must be pretty much spot on!



yes, woo!   I thought i'd take the opportunity whilst in-range to do some basal testing  no to see if I spike after this sandwich.  Hopefully not because it's wholemeal.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i DO NOT want to go to work this evening AT ALL. Not for 6 1/4 hours on 4.80. PEANUTS. Thats ?30!!!!!!!!! How is that even WORTH IT???????????????????????????????????????? I feel properly sick at the thought of even going in! I really really do.

Not only that, the stupid nurse has said they dont make the blue lantus pens anymore (WHAT YES THEY DO!!!!!!) more likely she was just useless and couldn't find it on the system! So has prescribed me DISPOSABLE PENS, despite me saying i didnt want them, id stick with my old pen! AND shes told me my annual review HAS TO BE at the surgery. ERM NO THATS WHY I ASKED FOR A REFERAL! Also no glucogon or hypostop or even PEN NEEDLES on my script despite me asking for them!

AND CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW 100 TEST STRIPS ARE SUPPOSED TO LAST A MONTH?????????????????????????

I am NOT in a good mood


----------



## Northerner

Sam, none of those things are acceptable! Including the rate of pay! But particularly the aspects relating to your diabetes care. The blue lantus pen is an Autopen 24 in 2-unit increments. I would say the CAN'T make you go to the surgery for your annual review - I thought in this day and age it was the patient's choice where they got treated. And you NEED the needles and test strips - it's not some kind of luxury item! Grrrr!!! We live a couple of miles apart in the same city - it is NONSENSE to suggest that you should not get the same care as me! 

Lemme at 'em!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I know, its just DISGUSTING. I am sat here seeting and just now cried over all of this. its not on, its not. I'm half tempted to transfer to another doctors, i really am. Especially over the whole having to go to them for my annual review thing. Jesus effing christ. In some ways I wish I'd stayed with the team in winchester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gah! BAD MOOD. REALLY BAD MOOD. Which will undoubtedly be reflected later on in peoples effing BIG MACS

ffs


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Sam, none of those things are acceptable! Including the rate of pay!



unfortunately that is above minimum wage for 21 year olds  - ?4.77!   As soon as you turn 22 though minimum wage is ?5.73.

Sorry to hear about your useless GP surgery sam!  I use the disposable lantus pens and have been meaning to get that changed for a while now, they are bad for the environment, so they shouldnt really be encouraging their use


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> unfortunately that is above minimum wage for 21 year olds  - ?4.77!   As soon as you turn 22 though minimum wage is ?5.73.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your useless GP surgery sam!  I use the disposable lantus pens and have been meaning to get that changed for a while now, they are bad for the environment, so they shouldnt really be encouraging their use



Thankfully the new job will be ?5.73 as KFC are nice enough to pay over minimum wage thankfully. Though hopefully soon, my luck in archaeology will change (I'm having a meeting with the director of southampton city archaeology in a few weeks) so I shall be salaried. Hurray.

That was my immediate thought. I really am tempted to transfer elsewhere. Not only in my surgery full of scumbags (bad thing to say but it is!) but they are useless. Know any decent ones northe?

and i cannot believe i am having to have my cooked dinner NOW. Oh well.......


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> I know, its just DISGUSTING. I am sat here seeting and just now cried over all of this. its not on, its not. I'm half tempted to transfer to another doctors, i really am. Especially over the whole having to go to them for my annual review thing. Jesus effing christ. In some ways I wish I'd stayed with the team in winchester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gah! BAD MOOD. REALLY BAD MOOD. Which will undoubtedly be reflected later on in peoples effing BIG MACS
> 
> ffs



I found this page Sam - it's your legal right to go to the hospital of your choosing!

http://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Yourchoices/hospitalchoice/Pages/Choosingahospital.aspx


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all x


----------



## rossi_mac

I've been informed that it is in the patient charter or something like that that states we can choose where to have our care, some people travel miles for it as it's more convienient to go on the way to work or something, I only know this as nursey told me when I told her we are moving, she has people who live in suffolk apparently!! She's good but thats a bit extreme I think! She did go on to say though that my new GP may want an amount done at their surgery but it is ultimately our choice. I guess (no facts here) that the more people the surgery look after the more cash they get? Didn't I read that when swine jabs become available each jab will pay the surgery fivehundredandfiftypence!

Sorry about job stuff but Sam try and focus on it's the end of it and you can do any job for one more shift, positive vibes, light at the end of the tunnel and all


----------



## Steff

is everyone ok ?x


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff! How are you today?


----------



## Steff

Im fine thanks northener just trying ti figure out the best way to fix my tumble dryer without paying out for it lol hows you??


----------



## Northerner

Oh I hate it when stuff like that stops working! Is it just not switching on? I'm OK thanks, just starting to get mighty sick of the house next door. My former nice neighbour sold it to a developer and they've been hammering away for three months now doing it up! After a while you just want it to end (or end it all!)


----------



## Steff

ahhh yes our neighbours are getting a extension put onto there house been going on since last tuesday they arrive here about 745 in the morning and go about 4.45 its ok i guess as im up at 7am but still the constant radio playing and the rude swear words lol, well it is turning on but it is not actually drying the clothes which kinda defeats the object of it really


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dinner done...by 4pm. Urgh.

Very cold. Very very cold.

2.8 before eating, likely to get much higher later. Stupid stress.


----------



## Tezzz

Hello gang,

Sorry to hear about your tumble drier steff, what happens when you try to use it?

And  Sam, try another surgery. I won't be having a Big Mac tonight. (Did you know they have ones with wholemeal buns in Paris?)

Northerner - play some KB at full volume to drown the building sounds...

I'm off for W for a fortnight with the other half, lazing around being romantic.


----------



## Steff

yayy well you make the most of it tez your time off

when i put it on i leave it to do its thing and then when i go get the clothes out the bloody stuff is still wet


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

moan moan moan

thats all im doing atm. Ha. Stupid bad mood. GO AWAY


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> yayy well you make the most of it tez your time off
> 
> when i put it on i leave it to do its thing and then when i go get the clothes out the bloody stuff is still wet



Are the clothes getting warm? Perhaps the heating element has worn out.



salmonpuff said:


> moan moan moan
> 
> thats all im doing atm. Ha. Stupid bad mood. GO AWAY



Why don't you sin Sam? You can always bolus for it... Poor old me has to burn it off with exercise....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Are the clothes getting warm? Perhaps the heating element has worn out.
> 
> 
> 
> clothes are getting slightly warm , ive had it 2 years


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Are the clothes getting warm? Perhaps the heating element has worn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you sin Sam? You can always bolus for it... Poor old me has to burn it off with exercise....



i would but i have to leave for work soon 

though im not moving from this seat til ive finished my coffee


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone  All having a good day I hope .
Hello Heidi , I've just spotted you online  I hope you and Nath are both okies today. I'm working so I'm here but I'm not hehehe *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right im off to work

see you all later


----------



## Steff

catch you later sam tc x


----------



## sofaraway

Afternoon  haven't been into this thread for ages it seems


----------



## Steff

hi nikki hows u x


----------



## sofaraway

I'm ok thanks, looking forward to my holiday on saturday  what about you? 

I saw a poster up for this site at work today, wasn't me who put it up there, wondering who it was


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> right im off to work
> 
> see you all later



*Catch you later Sam , poor you going to work now  *


----------



## Steff

where are you off to?? , im fine thx , oh right can only be a good thing posters are going up i guess


----------



## sofaraway

yeah it's good, I can't think of any of the regular posting members here it could be. 

I'm going to Rhodes- hoping it's hot!


----------



## Steff

whoooo hope you have great time was it you who went on hols earlier ths year?


----------



## sofaraway

yep went to Menorca in June, it's the first time I've been on 2 holidays in a year. I need it though so stressed at work.


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> yep went to Menorca in June, it's the first time I've been on 2 holidays in a year. I need it though so stressed at work.



yeah i love it when you can go abroad and let all the stresses and strains of home life pass you by , tranquile until booommm back home to the usual c**p


----------



## sofaraway

yeah that is so true, at least you feel happy for that short time.

I even had 5 days off over weekend and it felt really good, back to work for 1 day and I was crying again from it all being too stressful.


----------



## SacredHeart

AHHHHHHHH!!! I really, really, REALLY hate the adminstration of Leatherhead Theatre. 

I'm being passed around the houses, and they're putting up the wrong information on their website about our show, and my contact is being an swear word of your choice.  

.......

All better now


----------



## sofaraway

Hope you feel better for the Becky! 

How did the 24 hour show go?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hiya everyone  All okies I hope 
Tom and Ross , remember our Jazz conversation a while ago? I said at the time how I like the Sax ( hehe thats not a typo) 
Heres a song I particularly like >>> does it come under the Jazz genre though?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq3q03yeWe4 *


----------



## sofaraway

Feeling a bit sick, tested my blood sugar and it's up to 23


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Feeling a bit sick, tested my blood sugar and it's up to 23



*Eeeek are you ok Nikki !? wow thats high ! have you Ketone tested , I know you use an Exceed ? Awww I hope you feel better soon , I hate feeling sick when Im high *


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eeeek are you ok Nikki !? wow thats high ! have you Ketone tested , I know you use an Exceed ? Awww I hope you feel better soon , I hate feeling sick when Im high *



I haven't will do now. I hardly ever get this high so hope I'm not getting sick, I feel ok otherwise


----------



## sofaraway

0.0 so thats good.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I haven't will do now. I hardly ever get this high so hope I'm not getting sick, I feel ok otherwise



*Hopefully its just a random high , and you're not coming down with a bug ! I know you've just said you are going on Holiday soon . Fingers crossed that you are Ketone free and get back in to range soon  *


----------



## Steff

evening all, nikki hope you are ok x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, dunno if I feel tired, high, depressed, or fine!?? Probably high as a kite tho as I weakened earlier, knew I shouldn't have bought those bloomin jelly babies! 

Ann-Marie, my auntie in law bought me a pure sax cd a few years ago, very good. Yes Kenny G is a Jazz musician/saxophonist, that's the great thing about Jazz it's quite a wide genre in terms of style tempo etc etc. Glad you enjoyed

Hope you get numbers down soon Nikki, hmm I wonder who put that poster up, there's a few of us in and around the smoke, but I'm pretty sure I'm a different corner to yous!

Evening Steff, you sorted that tumble dryer yet?


----------



## Steff

nah tez seems to think sumit or other has gone in it cant remember wat he said but if u scroll u will see , the brisitsh weather means  cant rely on putting gear on the washing line lol


----------



## sofaraway

18.9 so coming down, going to be eating dinner soon, so will lay off the carbs a bit.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Ann-Marie, my auntie in law bought me a pure sax cd a few years ago, very good. Yes Kenny G is a Jazz musician/saxophonist, that's the great thing about Jazz it's quite a wide genre in terms of style tempo etc etc. Glad you enjoyed



*Cool I'm defo getting more into it , I prefer the saxy stuff tbh .
Awww poor you feeling down  I'm sending (((((hugs)))))  Cheer up !!! *


----------



## SacredHeart

sofaraway said:


> Hope you feel better for the Becky!
> 
> How did the 24 hour show go?



I've had a bit of a rant at a few people, and I feel better now it's somewhat out of my system.

The show went really really well  We think we've raised about ?1000 towards the total, which is great. I ended up doing 13 hours of it, which was great, even if I was so utterly shattered when I finished that I fell asleep in the taxi on the way home!

We're putting together a bit of a highlights video, so that should be online soon ....there's already talk of the next one


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Cool I'm defo getting more into it , I prefer the saxy stuff tbh .
> Awww poor you feeling down  I'm sending (((((hugs)))))  Cheer up !!! *



once you get into the saxy stuff you'll find other stuff that's cool!I quite like some of the big band stuff.

Cheers had my din dins and chatted to wifey and feel a bit better, gonna have a dram and pop in the bath me finks.

peace out all.

Becky glad it went well, 13hrs blimey, can we see the highlight video or is it for sale kinda thing! Mind you how long will it be!!


----------



## Steff

well done becky x


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> once you get into the saxy stuff you'll find other stuff that's cool!I quite like some of the big band stuff.
> 
> Cheers had my din dins and chatted to wifey and feel a bit better, gonna have a dram and pop in the bath me finks.
> 
> peace out all.
> 
> Becky glad it went well, 13hrs blimey, can we see the highlight video or is it for sale kinda thing! Mind you how long will it be!!



catch you laters rossi


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks guys 
Ross, it will be online soon, and it'll be a youtube-type thing, so it won't be a pay for thing! Anyway, it's more of a 'look what we did, it's all highlights sped up to music'


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> catch you laters rossi



Cheers

Steff I think Tez was on about the heating element, does it actually spin at all, or not at all, or fully, or it just tries?

Hmm this diagnosticing a tumble dryer online is a bit odd! esp as I've never owned one!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers
> 
> Steff I think Tez was on about the heating element, does it actually spin at all, or not at all, or fully, or it just tries?
> 
> Hmm this diagnosticing a tumble dryer online is a bit odd! esp as I've never owned one!!



it spins fully hun the prob is it just aint heating up and drying


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> it spins fully hun the prob is it just aint heating up and drying



then as tez says just the heating element probably, shouldn't be too costly, but then again these days anything is too costly!! Hope you can sort it soon.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> then as tez says just the heating element probably, shouldn't be too costly, but then again these days anything is too costly!! Hope you can sort it soon.



aye im guna look into im lost without it lol, trying to dry things with hairdryer can get boring


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> aye im guna look into im lost without it lol, trying to dry things with hairdryer can get boring



lol, that must be annoying!

evening all xx


----------



## Steff

evening katie how are you


----------



## katie

not too bad thanks steff, got a headache but fine otherwise 

how's you?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> not too bad thanks steff, got a headache but fine otherwise
> 
> how's you?



im fine thanks , have you got any plans for the weekend?, have you had aspirin or sumit  x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya everyone  All okies I hope
> Tom and Ross , remember our Jazz conversation a while ago? I said at the time how I like the Sax ( hehe thats not a typo)
> Heres a song I particularly like >>> does it come under the Jazz genre though??



oh thats the word i should have said earlier to diguise it from northe, sax! I love the saxaphone too, ive always wanted to learn to play   trumpet is also amazing when it's played really well.

Nikki, hope you are ok x




steff09 said:


> im fine thanks , have you got any plans for the weekend?, have you had aspirin or sumit  x



Ive just taken some paracetamol 

I'm going with my mum to take my brother to uni on friday, in plymouth.  That should be interesting! and then im meeting up with some friends I havent seen for years in the evening so that should be good too. no other plans so far.  Have you got much planned?


----------



## Steff

well have a good time wont you , im going to see my dad he abit poorly , guna make my way to his after W on saturday x


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> well have a good time wont you , im going to see my dad he abit poorly , guna make my way to his after W on saturday x



Yeah hopefully it should be good.

Aww hope he gets well soon, dont work too hard  x


----------



## Steff

ty , i never do 

catch you later away in the bath and then got to iron  

x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh thats the word i should have said earlier to diguise it from northe, sax! I love the saxaphone too, ive always wanted to learn to play   trumpet is also amazing when it's played really well.



*Hehehe Twin , you've just blown it now by saying that!! now even the most innocent Sax convo will be misconstrued *


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> ty , i never do
> 
> catch you later away in the bath and then got to iron
> 
> x



catch u later hun xx


----------



## tracey w

evening all! Hope you all good,


----------



## katie

hey  how's the pumping going??


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> hey  how's the pumping going??



going well, i luuurve the pump  Its only now im thinking, ive not injected for a whole day

Was bit excited and get getting it out to show people today (the pump), whether they want to see it or not! he he


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> going well, i luuurve the pump  Its only now im thinking, ive not injected for a whole day
> 
> Was bit excited and get getting it out to show people today (the pump), whether they want to see it or not! he he



wow must feel strange!

lol  sounds great.  When I get back from travelling I _might_ look into it


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> wow must feel strange!
> 
> lol  sounds great.  When I get back from travelling I _might_ look into it



would definately recommend it! How long will you be travelling for? is it just oz or anywhere else you are planning?


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, Tracey so glad you getting on with it so well.

Appart from a bit of Mr. Stevens I'm top of the world. talking of Katies travelling, Buzz Alridge was on the radio this morning, he's 80 soon! He's promoting space development and wreckons we'll be on Mars or the Moon by 2035 I think he said! Might start saving for my ticket then, this planet will surely be screwed up by then!!


----------



## Tezzz

sofaraway said:


> Feeling a bit sick, tested my blood sugar and it's up to 23



'Kin 'Ell... Hope you are OK now..



steff09 said:


> it spins fully hun the prob is it just aint heating up and drying



Steff, I know this may sound silly but is the temperature turned up to high?


----------



## Tezzz

tracey w said:


> going well, i luuurve the pump  Its only now im thinking, ive not injected for a whole day
> 
> Was bit excited and get getting it out to show people today (the pump), whether they want to see it or not! he he



Wow Tracey...

I just wonder what the needle feels like being in you all the time...?

What is the sensation like? I've had cannulas in my hands before so how does that compare?


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> would definately recommend it! How long will you be travelling for? is it just oz or anywhere else you are planning?



At least a year, unless I run out of money   Just planning to go to oz so far but I might end up checking out New Zealand and if i'm not ready to come home after a year I might go somewhere completely different like Thailand.  Just going to go with the flow really 



rossi_mac said:


> evening crew, Tracey so glad you getting on with it so well.
> 
> Appart from a bit of Mr. Stevens I'm top of the world. talking of Katies travelling, Buzz Alridge was on the radio this morning, he's 80 soon! He's promoting space development and wreckons we'll be on Mars or the Moon by 2035 I think he said! Might start saving for my ticket then, this planet will surely be screwed up by then!!



I dont think i'd want to go, im too chicken!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Evening gorgeous people all okies??*


----------



## katie

hey twin, hows u?


----------



## Freddie99

Guten abend zuckerkrankes volke!

Another shift over and another sixty quid earned. Tomorrow sees me off to the local hospital where I will soon be a member of the staff for a shed loads of blood tests like an HIV test and at least two vaccines, Hepatits A and C for certain. If they start screwing around with me I won't want to do a late shift. Been let loose on a shrink wrapper today which meant many outbursts of tourettes when I picked up a box coated in a layer of effing hot shrink wrap. 

Tracey,

Can you PM with a bit about what pump life is like? I'm waiting on Medtronic to send me the reading material about the Veo and just need a bit more. It'll be decision time after my first term at uni.

Tom


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> 'Kin 'Ell... Hope you are OK now..
> 
> 
> 
> Steff, I know this may sound silly but is the temperature turned up to high?



yes tez it is


----------



## katie

hey tom, are you working in a factory? i worked in a magazine factory doing night shifts once, it was hard work!


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> hey tom, are you working in a factory? i worked in a magazine factory doing night shifts once, it was hard work!



Yeah, I'm working at a printers. Hard work shifting exam papers for eight hours a day. Means alot of fiddling with basal and ratios. Bloody good money though.


----------



## Steff

well thats me all ironed out gawd where does it al come from lol 

all ok? xx


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I'm working at a printers. Hard work shifting exam papers for eight hours a day. Means alot of fiddling with basal and ratios. Bloody good money though.



yeah my levels were terrible when i did nights there, i think i got ?7 an hour lol but i did 12 hours a shift! had to use a machine to put hundreds of magazine pages into a binding machine, it was actually quite hard work after standing up all night 



steff09 said:


> well thats me all ironed out gawd where does it al come from lol
> 
> all ok? xx



lol I never iron, i hate it!  I must walk around looking really scruffy lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey twin, hows u?



*Helloooo Twinny Im okies  Grrr facebook is spamming my email !! fu****s !!  Oooo my friend thinks your brother is Hawwwttt *


----------



## Steff

lol if it wasnt for school gear or work gear it would cut the load in half lol, right guna watch family guy now back in bit x


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> yeah my levels were terrible when i did nights there, i think i got ?7 an hour lol but i did 12 hours a shift! had to use a machine to put hundreds of magazine pages into a binding machine, it was actually quite hard work after standing up all night



Ah I get ?6.50 an hour on the day rate which is for three out of my eight hours and for five hours I'm on the night rate which is ?8 an hour! Yeah, after eight hours on your feet all you want to do is just crash and take it easy.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo Twinny Im okies  Grrr facebook is spamming my email !! fu****s !!  Oooo my friend thinks your brother is Hawwwttt *



lol you can stop it sending them in your account settings somewhere. ive just got a filter on my emails so they go into a 'facebook' folder.  there are literally thousands in there oops!

haha how old is she?



steff09 said:


> lol if it wasnt for school gear or work gear it would cut the load in half lol, right guna watch family guy now back in bit x



oh yes, those damn white shirts!! i hated ironing those!

enjoy family guy x


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah I get ?6.50 an hour on the day rate which is for three out of my eight hours and for five hours I'm on the night rate which is ?8 an hour! Yeah, after eight hours on your feet all you want to do is just crash and take it easy.



yeah that's really good pay! especially since you are under 22 

maybe i should work in a factory again... i wouldnt mind if it was 7 hours and not 12


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol you can stop it sending them in your account settings somewhere. ive just got a filter on my emails so they go into a 'facebook' folder.  there are literally thousands in there oops!
> 
> haha how old is she?



*Shes 18 lol , ive told her hes got a girlfriend tho hehe she was gutted *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Shes 18 lol , ive told her hes got a girlfriend tho hehe she was gutted *



lol! aww, well he hasnt... I have a feeling he might meet someone at uni though.  (or a few people  he's too young lol).


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> yeah that's really good pay! especially since you are under 22
> 
> maybe i should work in a factory again... i wouldnt mind if it was 7 hours and not 12



Wonderful pay. I love this company. I'll have worked for four weeks by the time I'm off to uni. I'm only a temp as well which is excellent. Fortunately I don't go through an agency which means I get my hands on all that the firm pay me.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> yes tez it is



OK that rules out your little one playing with the controls. 

I'm afraid it'll have to be a man who can job. 

If you PM me the exact make and model of your drier I'll research the part number and cost of a replacement element so you don't get ripped off.


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Wonderful pay. I love this company. I'll have worked for four weeks by the time I'm off to uni. I'm only a temp as well which is excellent. Fortunately I don't go through an agency which means I get my hands on all that the firm pay me.
> 
> Tom



yeah thats always best! I was with an agency


----------



## Tezzz

*Yawn*

Right I'm off to bed. 

The other half needs cuddling and *I want to be loved by you* by Marilyn Monroe has just finished playing on the jukebox.

Goodnight.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol! aww, well he hasnt... I have a feeling he might meet someone at uni though.  (or a few people  he's too young lol).



*Oops I thought he did lol hehe , as you say he'll have a few at uni anyway *


----------



## Steff

brightontez

If you PM me the exact make and model of your drier I'll research the part number and cost of a replacement element so you don't get ripped off.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> all done tez


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Right I'm off to bed.
> 
> The other half needs cuddling and *I want to be loved by you* by Marilyn Monroe has just finished playing on the jukebox.
> 
> Goodnight.



nights tez sleep well x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all. Back from work. Had an awful shift. Running very low all throughout. Got sworn at by a customer who made me run out the back bawling. But sinned on the way home with a chocolate muffin...nevermind! I think I deserved it!

except i now smell like burgers...


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oops I thought he did lol hehe , as you say he'll have a few at uni anyway *



hehe oops. no, he was left heart broken earlier in the year aww   I have another brother, maybe you were thinking of him lol.


----------



## katie

why can't I sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep?? 3 hours till I have to be up for work


----------



## Steff

good morning all

x


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good morning all
> 
> x



Good morning steff, hope you are well  - nice and sunny here to start off with!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning steff, hope you are well  - nice and sunny here to start off with!



morning northener aye abit windy here but at leats its dry x u ok?


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> morning northener aye abit windy here but at leats its dry x u ok?



Yes, but the hammering's started next door...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, but the hammering's started next door...



oh dear seems the ones next door are having a day off no sight or sound of them yet


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,



Northerner said:


> Yes, but the hammering's started next door...


 
Time to give Kate some welly.... Northerner

I've got *West End Girls* by the Pet Shop Boys on the jukebox....

To be followed by *Brand New Key* by Melanie....

I feel bored. Might let my friends three dogs take me for a drag....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am half tempted to just not go to work today

what kind of shift is a 3-9 eeeehhhh??????

laaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmeeeeee

shall i go??? hmmmm

but pint of coffee should sort me out

however

I have just sat here and worked out how much money i will earn today...

....

wait for it...

...

?25

WHATS THE POINT????????????


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone  All ok I hope . Aww Twin , I hope you get some sleep tonight !! I got a few hours lastnight *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right im off to get ready to waste my afternoon.......earning peanuts


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> right im off to get ready to waste my afternoon.......earning peanuts



*Hi Sam  I know its sh** but at least its some money coming in atm .
Have a good afternoon , well make the best of it honey !! t c xx *


----------



## Steff

good afternoon people hope everyone is well


----------



## katie

hello my lovelies x



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Afternoon Everyone  All ok I hope . Aww Twin , I hope you get some sleep tonight !! I got a few hours lastnight *



I got less than 1.5 hours in the end  I should feel worse, but i feel ok at the moment.  I think I just have too many things buzzing round my head when im trying to sleep - maybe i should get some things done so that I can sleep lol!

I noticed you were offline quite early last night, like 2am


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hello my lovelies x
> 
> 
> 
> I got less than 1.5 hours in the end  I should feel worse, but i feel ok at the moment.  I think I just have too many things buzzing round my head when im trying to sleep - maybe i should get some things done so that I can sleep lol!
> 
> I noticed you were offline quite early last night, like 2am



*Yes I told you I was logging off early !!  I actually got some sleep too . I'm defo going to log off earlier >>> saying that I had a zillion offliners when I logged in this afternoon  Plus I'm gutted !! I was chatting on  MSN to someone Ive not spoken to for ageessssss and MSN booted me !! Grrrrrrrrr  Hopefully he'll be online later *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes I told you I was logging off early !!  I actually got some sleep too . I'm defo going to log off earlier >>> saying that I had a zillion offliners when I logged in this afternoon  Plus I'm gutted !! I was chatting on  MSN to someone Ive not spoken to for ageessssss and MSN booted me !! Grrrrrrrrr  Hopefully he'll be online later *



it is def a good idea to turn the laptop off early! well done 

i made the mistake of reading a book before i went to bed and im really into it, couldnt stop thinking about it lol.

haha you are known for being up late on msn now! im sure he'll be back


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> it is def a good idea to turn the laptop off early! well done
> 
> i made the mistake of reading a book before i went to bed and im really into it, couldnt stop thinking about it lol.
> 
> haha you are known for being up late on msn now! im sure he'll be back



*OOo what book was it ?? Im such a reading geek lol hehe 
Hmm yes I suppose everyone who knows me is used to my weird hours lol  Hopefully he'll be online tonight . *


----------



## Steff

tez did you get my mail?


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon people, how goes it?

All good here, smiling (well for me) like a good un, and I've done some work today! Yay!

picked up my drugs from different boots today had a 40 minute wait, not a prob for me as I popped back to office and did a bit of this and that, and I got 5mm needles not sure I like the purpleness but hey!

Also booked my eye appointment and doctor & nurse appointments for medical for DVLA, I wonder if it's money down the drain! Still if I don't try I'l always be wondering.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *OOo what book was it ?? Im such a reading geek lol hehe
> Hmm yes I suppose everyone who knows me is used to my weird hours lol  Hopefully he'll be online tonight . *



Dont know if u remember me mentioning the film 'into the wild', well i found it so interesting i wanted to know more about the guy the film is about (it's a true story) so i bought the book also called 'into the wild' by Jon Krakauer.

It's about this guy who left uni, gave all his savings to charity ($24,000) and went tramping around america with just his backpack heading for alaska.  He didnt tell his family where he was going and he makes all these friendships along the way.  It's really moving, inspiring but also very sad.  He was totally selfish and arrogant not telling his family he was leaving and not letting them know he was ok  but some of the stuff he did was amazing, you should check it out  I think it's the first book that's made me cry lol.


----------



## Steff

hi there rossi hope it all goes good , all good here , rain free day so far


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Steff, rain free woopie! Hope you got some stuff out on the line to dry!


----------



## Steff

lolol me to im waiitng to see what info tez comes back with for me , what you upto tonight?


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> lolol me to im waiitng to see what info tez comes back with for me , what you upto tonight?



I'm sure Tez will sort things out! Me tonight, well once I've finished work I'll head home! Then hopefully sit on my ass!! But probably not!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Dont know if u remember me mentioning the film 'into the wild', well i found it so interesting i wanted to know more about the guy the film is about (it's a true story) so i bought the book also called 'into the wild' by Jon Krakauer.
> 
> It's about this guy who left uni, gave all his savings to charity ($24,000) and went tramping around america with just his backpack heading for alaska.  He didnt tell his family where he was going and he makes all these friendships along the way.  It's really moving, inspiring but also very sad.  He was totally selfish and arrogant not telling his family he was leaving and not letting them know he was ok  but some of the stuff he did was amazing, you should check it out  I think it's the first book that's made me cry lol.



*Yeah I remember you mentioning the film not long ago , cool sounds like the sort of thing I'd quite like  I've not read a book for ages  
I think I'll give it a look , Im sure Waterstones will have it . *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah I remember you mentioning the film not long ago , cool sounds like the sort of thing I'd quite like  I've not read a book for ages
> I think I'll give it a look , Im sure Waterstones will have it . *



yep they probably have.  I hardly ever read hehe, ive read loads of it already, im pretty slow usually


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep they probably have.  I hardly ever read hehe, ive read loads of it already, im pretty slow usually



*I'm terrible if I get into a book I cant put it down and end up reading the whole thing ! I've read a few books like that   the last book to make me shed a tear (only a small one) were "The Child called It" books , they were true stories of his life  shocking stuff .*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am back from the vortex of the worst job in the world. I am noe sat here contemplating not going in tomorrow.

Funny thing is, this site is blocked on the crew room computer


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> i am back from the vortex of the worst job in the world. I am noe sat here contemplating not going in tomorrow.
> 
> Funny thing is, this site is blocked on the crew room computer



*Why would they block this site!!?? maybe most sites are blocked as a standard practise  Was work that bad in the end , or is it just the pittance of a wage that is bringing you down ? *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Why would they block this site!!?? maybe most sites are blocked as a standard practise  Was work that bad in the end , or is it just the pittance of a wage that is bringing you down ? *



but facebook was allowed  i dont get it...

just the pittance of a wage i think. Though the type of people that work at the store are horrendous. They're all really really young, loud and obnoxious. And get gobby when you ask them to actually do some work instead of p*****g about. Really gets on my nerves. 

Got my payslip today...?65

how am I supposed to pay my rent with that???????????


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> but facebook was allowed  i dont get it...
> 
> just the pittance of a wage i think. Though the type of people that work at the store are horrendous. They're all really really young, loud and obnoxious. And get gobby when you ask them to actually do some work instead of p*****g about. Really gets on my nerves.
> 
> Got my payslip today...?65
> 
> how am I supposed to pay my rent with that???????????



*Weird !! Facebook but not this site !!?? hehehe  Arghh I hate people like that , Grrr  Any news on any other jobs? Hey did Matt get that job and start yet?  *


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> but facebook was allowed  i dont get it...
> 
> just the pittance of a wage i think. Though the type of people that work at the store are horrendous. They're all really really young, loud and obnoxious. And get gobby when you ask them to actually do some work instead of p*****g about. Really gets on my nerves.
> 
> Got my payslip today...?65
> 
> how am I supposed to pay my rent with that???????????



oh poor Sam, dont worry it will soon be over


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hi Tracey  Hows the pumping going honey>> all good I hope ? *


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> i am back from the vortex of the worst job in the world. I am noe sat here contemplating not going in tomorrow.
> 
> Funny thing is, this site is blocked on the crew room computer



if youve been paid sam i'd say dont go bal, if you hate it that much there is no point, they cant do anything now youve been paid!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Weird !! Facebook but not this site !!?? hehehe  Arghh I hate people like that , Grrr  Any news on any other jobs? Hey did Matt get that job and start yet?  *



start the new one monday. thankfully. and then ill just keep my head down and keep goin in, act like a robot etc etc blah. Need to go talk to the archaeology bloke when he's back from his holidays and just ask really nicely to be given a chance at it. I just want to dig 

Nope hes still waiting to hear back. Got a phone call for another interview with HMV today though!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> if youve been paid sam i'd say dont go bal, if you hate it that much there is no point, they cant do anything now youve been paid!



pay is all done on a clock in machine, so they cant take that away from me. I am half tempted to not go tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## Steff

good evening everyone


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> pay is all done on a clock in machine, so they cant take that away from me. I am half tempted to not go tomorrow. We'll see...



if you dont need the reference i wouldnt bother,


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good evening everyone



hellooo Steff


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> hellooo Steff



evening tracey how are you


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> start the new one monday. thankfully. and then ill just keep my head down and keep goin in, act like a robot etc etc blah. Need to go talk to the archaeology bloke when he's back from his holidays and just ask really nicely to be given a chance at it. I just want to dig
> 
> Nope hes still waiting to hear back. Got a phone call for another interview with HMV today though!



Yeah keep stalking him till he gives you a chance !! OOoo Good luck Matt !! Hopefully he will get it and that will be some more bill money coming in 


salmonpuff said:


> pay is all done on a clock in machine, so they cant take that away from me. I am half tempted to not go tomorrow. We'll see...



*You've been paid now >>>> DONT GO BACK !!!  why stress yourself out when you dont need to !! *


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Tracey  Hows the pumping going honey>> all good I hope ? *



hello AM, going well, i luv it! Levels bit high at times but not too bad really.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> if you dont need the reference i wouldnt bother,



hahahaha, exactly!!! Just switch my phone off for the day so they cant phone me hahahahahaha.


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> evening tracey how are you



Im good, how are you?


----------



## katie

for for it


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Im good, how are you?



yes tracey im really good cheers, x


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> for for it



eh ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hello AM, going well, i luv it! Levels bit high at times but not too bad really.



*I'm really pleased for you!!! I'm sure Ive read somewhere that levels run higher when you first start pumping then calm down . How does it feel ? thats the bit that puts me off tbh , the thought of being attatched constantly and if you can feel it . Ive been chatting to Tom alot recently about pumps and I must admit hes getting me more interested .*


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I'm really pleased for you!!! I'm sure Ive read somewhere that levels run higher when you first start pumping then calm down . How does it feel ? thats the bit that puts me off tbh , the thought of being attatched constantly and if you can feel it . Ive been chatting to Tom alot recently about pumps and I must admit hes getting me more interested .*



yea, takes time to tweak basals, but cant do it all at once as you wont know whats affecting what. they start  you on a low basal so you are safe.

the thing i was most worried about to, having something with me 24/7, but to be honest i wanted it for sooo long that im just glad i have it, not been a problem, cant feel it at all, canula and all that, obviously you are aware its there but i think if youve got yur head around it before you start there is no problem. I thought i would want to "hide" it away too, like in my bra etc. But no, cliped on me belt not bothered at all, hope that waffle all makes sense.


----------



## Steff

tis al quiet now


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yea, takes time to tweak basals, but cant do it all at once as you wont know whats affecting what. they start  you on a low basal so you are safe.
> 
> the thing i was most worried about to, having something with me 24/7, but to be honest i wanted it for sooo long that im just glad i have it, not been a problem, cant feel it at all, canula and all that, obviously you are aware its there but i think if youve got yur head around it before you start there is no problem. I thought i would want to "hide" it away too, like in my bra etc. But no, cliped on me belt not bothered at all, hope that waffle all makes sense.



*Heheh Yes it did thanks Tracey , those are pretty much my reasons for not wanting a pump tbh . Tom sent me some info the other day about veo pumps , they are smaller than I imagined !!  I wouldnt be bothered about people seeing it , I was thinking more about how it would feel .*


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew AM Steff Tracey Katie Salmon et all hmmm where the men??

Little fluffy clouds  by the orb, what a great tune! Takes me back!


----------



## Steff

good evening rossi , yes tez off for 2 week aint he he probs be all luvvey dovey with o/h lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew AM Steff Tracey Katie Salmon et all hmmm where the men??
> 
> Little fluffy clouds  by the orb, what a great tune! Takes me back!



*All girls tonight I think Ross  Tom is working till 10pm most nights atm I think , unless hes cooked himself with the shrink wrap thing again lol *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yuch, cant stomach the thought of food tonight. Matts put fish and chips in the oven...smell good but the thought of food is just bleeeeech right now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> yuch, cant stomach the thought of food tonight. Matts put fish and chips in the oven...smell good but the thought of food is just bleeeeech right now.



*Eeeek you need to eat or you'll get sick !! aww isnt he lovely !! has he got a brother lol? *


----------



## rossi_mac

I was dreaming of fish and chips on the way home today! Pass one on way to car but always cross road to avoid temptation! Don't bother crossing road in morning as it's closed!!


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew AM Steff Tracey Katie Salmon et all hmmm where the men??
> 
> Little fluffy clouds  by the orb, what a great tune! Takes me back!



evening Rossi, gonna catch bit telly with glass vino, maybe cath ya laters all, xxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

tracey w said:


> evening Rossi, gonna catch bit telly with glass vino, maybe cath ya laters all, xxxxxxx



ooh a glass of vino now thats temptation! Frydee the morrow!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eeeek you need to eat or you'll get sick !! aww isnt he lovely !! has he got a brother lol? *



but i ate at work..............

im just not in the mood for eating right now


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good evening rossi , yes tez off for 2 week aint he he probs be all luvvey dovey with o/h lol x



yeah could do with break myself now before moving hoose! Gonna be hetic!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> evening Rossi, gonna catch bit telly with glass vino, maybe cath ya laters all, xxxxxxx



catch you later tracey hun x


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> yeah could do with break myself now before moving hoose! Gonna be hetic!



whens the big day?


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> whens the big day?



removal men in next thursday get keys friday!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> but i ate at work..............
> 
> im just not in the mood for eating right now



[/B]oh ok as long as youve eaten something today !! and not just living on Coffee Mmmm tempting I know lol  I love Coffee [/B]


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> eh ?



lol sorry that was aimed at sam about not going to work 

catch u later xx

Hey rossi, hope all is well. im going to watch some tv, see u in a bit people!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> removal men in next thursday get keys friday!!



ooooohh how far are you moving from old place then x


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> evening Rossi, gonna catch bit telly with glass vino, maybe cath ya laters all, xxxxxxx



*Catch you later Tracey , enjoy your wine *


----------



## Steff

bye for now katie x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol sorry that was aimed at sam about not going to work
> 
> catch u later xx
> 
> Hey rossi, hope all is well. im going to watch some tv, see u in a bit people!



*Catch you later Twinny *


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> ooooohh how far are you moving from old place then x



bout thirty clicks and as my effing licence doesn't let me drive big vans gotta pay someone to do it!! Makes my life easier tho! So good really!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> bout thirty clicks and as my effing licence doesn't let me drive big vans gotta pay someone to do it!! Makes my life easier tho! So good really!



good, will you be offline for abit then


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol sorry that was aimed at sam about not going to work
> 
> catch u later xx
> 
> Hey rossi, hope all is well. im going to watch some tv, see u in a bit people!



Anything good on the telly? I can't find the remote and there is stuff in way of the telly! So I reduced to a bit of spotti and tinterweb!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good, will you be offline for abit then



yeah at least a week probably nearer 2 if it goes well!! A true test to see if I'm addicted to this place


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> yeah at least a week probably nearer 2 if it goes well!! A true test to see if I'm addicted to this place



pmsl yes shall see if you pass

right im going to have a bath , back in abit t/c x


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *All girls tonight I think Ross  Tom is working till 10pm most nights atm I think , unless hes cooked himself with the shrink wrap thing again lol *



Hmm shrink wrap thing? Sounds interesting!

Hope you girls don't scare me off again!!

You good AM? Busy day?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm shrink wrap thing? Sounds interesting!
> 
> Hope you girls don't scare me off again!!
> 
> You good AM? Busy day?



*Hi Ross , yeah very busy today , I logged off totally again for a few hours , seems to work too !! putting up a "No PM's I'm working "  status didnt bl**dy work so logging off it was Lol  You busy at work tomorrow? I'm going to have an easy day I think  Yayyyy  
Hmm yes I think it was a shrink wrapper ? >>> anyway its hot and it involves plastic hehehe *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Ross , yeah very busy today , I logged off totally again for a few hours , seems to work too !! putting up a "No PM's I'm working "  status didnt bl**dy work so logging off it was Lol  You busy at work tomorrow? I'm going to have an easy day I think  Yayyyy
> Hmm yes I think it was a shrink wrapper ? >>> anyway its hot and it involves plastic hehehe *



Logging of is the only way!!

Yeah busy and better as in Rossi's more committed / getting more done so happier!!

But then again it's frydee so jeans and tee and takeaway for lunch!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Logging of is the only way!!
> 
> Yeah busy and better as in Rossi's more committed / getting more done so happier!!
> 
> But then again it's frydee so jeans and tee and takeaway for lunch!



*Cool >>> FRIDAY YIPPPPPEEEE  *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Cool >>> FRIDAY YIPPPPPEEEE  *



absa bloody lutely!

gotta treat yourself every now and then too 

You got much planned for the weekend? I'm heading up midlands again! Family I tell the.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> absa bloody lutely!
> 
> gotta treat yourself every now and then too
> 
> You got much planned for the weekend? I'm heading up midlands again! Family I tell the.



*I've got all sorts planned for the weekend  
Hey anyone seen my friend Heidi ??????? I know she had computer problems lastnight , she text me ... anyone seen her today? I hope they are both okies *


----------



## rossi_mac

A Liquirice fan I see!

Heidi? Not seem for a while, hope all's well, I'm sure it is, didn't you say PC problems!?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> A Liquirice fan I see!
> 
> Heidi? Not seem for a while, hope all's well, I'm sure it is, didn't you say PC problems!?



*Hehehe I am actually Ross >> only the black stuff though , not the coloured stuff on the outside i pick that off hehe . Yes Im sure they are ok , I just worry if I dont hear from her thats all  I'll text her tomorrow .*


----------



## rossi_mac

let us know all's well when you do.

Hey you had those soft liquorice rolls well tasty 

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-73137530444450_2069_1773967

first spotted down in west country about 95pence, since spotted in my local corner shop 65pence!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> let us know all's well when you do.
> 
> Hey you had those soft liquorice rolls well tasty
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-73137530444450_2069_1773967
> 
> first spotted down in west country about 95pence, since spotted in my local corner shop 65pence!



*Oooo no I've not seen them , I will be on a mission now !! If I find them we can compare prices lol hehe . Yes I'll let everyone one know if I get hold of her  Its too late to text her now .*


----------



## Steff

well thats me all sorted , hyper just passed big one this time but dealt with , anybody around x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> well thats me all sorted , hyper just passed big one this time but dealt with , anybody around x



begining to flag but still here watching cats fight!

Glad you sorted the H tell it's whos boss!!


----------



## Steff

goodness cats fighting where ?lol yes i stupidly had a  yougurt must of been the culprit


----------



## rossi_mac

to my left! The scaredie cat (boy) cat sitting on box, takes a sly swipe at the strong/boss cat (girl) all hell breaks loose for a short while she soon puts him in his place!

I'm off gotta be on form for tomorrow


----------



## Steff

nighty nights rossi sleep well catch you 2morro x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am sat here contemplating whether to go in tomorrow or not.........

on one hand its money

on the other, I will just go back into super depressed mode......

hmmmmm

bed?


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyone is ok , its friday yippppeeeeeee xx


----------



## tracey w

morning Steff, im afraid i dont get the friday feeling, i can work any 7 days, always saturday im afraid 

first canula change, went well, sugars quite high though, 16.9 at 1 am crickey, and 11.9 this morning. dsn away until wed. She phoned me at home last night to check all well, and even gave me her mobi, never had this amount of attention before


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Another lazy day. Going to be dragged walkies by my friends three dogs later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> morning Steff, im afraid i dont get the friday feeling, i can work any 7 days, always saturday im afraid
> 
> first canula change, went well, sugars quite high though, 16.9 at 1 am crickey, and 11.9 this morning. dsn away until wed. She phoned me at home last night to check all well, and even gave me her mobi, never had this amount of attention before



*Morning Tracey , Hmm I quite often work weekends too  
Ouch that is a high level , it will all calm down soon though. eeek how often do the canulas get changed? Wow she gave you a moby number , thats good then , at least you wont feel abandoned !! usually with hospitals as soon as you're out the door they forget you *


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Another lazy day. Going to be dragged walkies by my friends three dogs later.



*What breed of dogs are they Tez , or just heinzies ? You can always borrow my dog (crazy yorkie) hes driving me nuts this week *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning...

...i should be at work...

oops


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> morning...
> 
> ...i should be at work...
> 
> oops



*Hehehe sod them !! you've been paid and you dont need to go back so what the hell !! Hmm how will you get your p45? will they post it , or will you send Matt to collect it? hehehe  Have they phoned you? *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe sod them !! you've been paid and you dont need to go back so what the hell !! Hmm how will you get your p45? will they post it , or will you send Matt to collect it? hehehe  Have they phoned you? *



hehe im refusing to look at my phone. Re P45 I might phone them about it like...next week XD or failing that go for the P46 tactic.


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hehe im refusing to look at my phone. Re P45 I might phone them about it like...next week XD or failing that go for the P46 tactic.



*Hehe good move  Enjoy some free time before your new job starts  How have you settled in to your new flat? *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehe good move  Enjoy some free time before your new job starts  How have you settled in to your new flat? *



yep, pretty much all settled now. Though we seem to have 'poltergeist' activity hehe. Last night, turned the bathroom light OFF and it started switching itself on and off. Was proper scary!!!!!!! We've named our pet poltergeist Peter


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> yep, pretty much all settled now. Though we seem to have 'poltergeist' activity hehe. Last night, turned the bathroom light OFF and it started switching itself on and off. Was proper scary!!!!!!! We've named our pet poltergeist Peter



Hahaha Peter the Poltergeist !!! Love it !!>>> ask him to do the housework lol.
I'm sure my house has got a ghost , things like that dont scare me , I've got tarot cards and everything >>> Hmm I'm still trying to memorise all the meanings to them though


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Peter the Poltergeist !!! Love it !!>>> ask him to do the housework lol.
> I'm sure my house has got a ghost , things like that dont scare me , I've got tarot cards and everything >>> Hmm I'm still trying to memorise all the meanings to them though



nah ghosts aint scary. My nana lived in a 15th century coaching in which was amazing, and there was loads of ghosts there. In my room, the pink room, there was a pretty lady who used to stand by the window. Poltergeist up in the attic and a little cat that used to wander round the downstairs corridor


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> nah ghosts aint scary. My nana lived in a 15th century coaching in which was amazing, and there was loads of ghosts there. In my room, the pink room, there was a pretty lady who used to stand by the window. Poltergeist up in the attic and a little cat that used to wander round the downstairs corridor



Cool , I love creepy old buildings  new buildings dont seem to have any atmophere to them . I'm quite sure I've seen a ghost before quite a few years ago , it all happened so quickly so there is an element of doubt in my mind  Aww a cat ghost ! hehe I wonder if I'd still be allergic lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Heidi*

*Hi Everyone , I've spoken to Heidi and shes poorly with a virus and thats why she hasnt been around for a few days  She'll be back as soon as shes feeling better *


----------



## Steff

ahh hope she gets well soon 

((((hugs)))) for her


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is it safe to turn my phone on yet?


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> is it safe to turn my phone on yet?



*Hehe yeah so what , turn it on now  what can they do !!?? Lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

HopeHeidi gets fixed soon, I'd love to life in a hounted house!! What a day!! Never worked so hard for ages!! And I wasn't distracted by the evil interneten!!

Howdy how goes it peeps??

The weekend starts now, enjoy it


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> HopeHeidi gets fixed soon, I'd love to life in a hounted house!! What a day!! Never worked so hard for ages!! And I wasn't distracted by the evil interneten!!
> 
> Howdy how goes it peeps??
> 
> The weekend starts now, enjoy it



*Hi Ross , Have a good weekend  Ive got lots done today too , makes a change I know hehehe *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Ross , Have a good weekend  Ive got lots done today too , makes a change I know hehehe *



Tis about time tho! Well for me defo!

Tried to get me eyes tested! They didn't have the machine for the peripheral test grr!!

You going to large it tonight girl?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Ive just finished a box of needles that has been opened since 2003. Looking at the dates on my other needle boxes...theres one there dated 1997  insaaaaaaane.

Roast chicken for dinner, smells gooooooood!

I think I'll wait til 6 to turn my phone on hehe, just to be on the safe side


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Ive just finished a box of needles that has been opened since 2003. Looking at the dates on my other needle boxes...theres one there dated 1997  insaaaaaaane.
> 
> Roast chicken for dinner, smells gooooooood!
> 
> I think I'll wait til 6 to turn my phone on hehe, just to be on the safe side



*Mmmm roast chicken sounds delicious  Hehehe turn your phone on now !! Lol *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

phone switched on. They tried ringing i think. I have a bizaare little icon on my screen now, a little hung up phone with a red arrow above it 

they couldnt leave a message cuz i dont have that enabled, hahahahahaha. Funny. Well, maybe if they treated their staff a little better. I feel a bit bad about it though, thats the first time ive ever not shown up for work. Safe to say i dont think ill be putting them down as a referance


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> phone switched on. They tried ringing i think. I have a bizaare little icon on my screen now, a little hung up phone with a red arrow above it
> 
> they couldnt leave a message cuz i dont have that enabled, hahahahahaha. Funny. Well, maybe if they treated their staff a little better. I feel a bit bad about it though, thats the first time ive ever not shown up for work. Safe to say i dont think ill be putting them down as a referance



*Oh well , as you say , if they were better at looking after staff this wouldnt happen . Hmm missed call icon?  
Hehe noo I wouldnt put them as a reference Lol *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oh well , as you say , if they were better at looking after staff this wouldnt happen . Hmm missed call icon?
> Hehe noo I wouldnt put them as a reference Lol *



hmmm my missed call icon is usually different. This one is a hung up phone with a red arrow. I'm assuming it means they tried rininging, but I cant get rid of it now...hmmm

yeah, its not as if theyd be able to give me a referance anyway. I was only there for about a week technically. Another job to strike off the list hahahaha. Hopefully with this next one I'll be able to hack it a bit longer!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm my missed call icon is usually different. This one is a hung up phone with a red arrow. I'm assuming it means they tried rininging, but I cant get rid of it now...hmmm
> 
> yeah, its not as if theyd be able to give me a referance anyway. I was only there for about a week technically. Another job to strike off the list hahahaha. Hopefully with this next one I'll be able to hack it a bit longer!!



*What sort of shifts are you going to be doing with the new job ,  Are they more sociable hours ? Hopefully you will settle in quickly and be ok , you've just not had much luck lately Lol.
Hmm you'll have to dig out the manual for your phone and see how to get rid of it >> it being there would drive me crazy hehe *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *What sort of shifts are you going to be doing with the new job ,  Are they more sociable hours ? Hopefully you will settle in quickly and be ok , you've just not had much luck lately Lol.
> Hmm you'll have to dig out the manual for your phone and see how to get rid of it >> it being there would drive me crazy hehe *



muuuuuuuuuch more sociable hours thankfully! They close at 8pm, but Ive told them ideally i dont want to work past 6pm. So thats cool. Plus itll be busy as its in a shopping centre so time will go quick. That and the pay is muuuuuuch better. And after my bad luck on the money stuff today...i kind of need some money in my account asap! I think ive got like ?20 to see me through til next payday  

I downloaded the manual from the ericson website...and none of the icons are in there! Its doing my head in!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> muuuuuuuuuch more sociable hours thankfully! They close at 8pm, but Ive told them ideally i dont want to work past 6pm. So thats cool. Plus itll be busy as its in a shopping centre so time will go quick. That and the pay is muuuuuuch better. And after my bad luck on the money stuff today...i kind of need some money in my account asap! I think ive got like ?20 to see me through til next payday
> 
> I downloaded the manual from the ericson website...and none of the icons are in there! Its doing my head in!



*Weird !! you may have to take your battery , sim out and re-start your phone , hopefully the icon will be gone then !! 
Stuff like that gets on my nerves lol , even a normal missed call icon annoys me , I have to get rid of it straight away  
I bet you'll be really busy then if its in a shopping mall !! keep sweets in your pocket lol !! you dont want to be hypo every 5 minutes if you are really busy.*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Weird !! you may have to take your battery , sim out and re-start your phone , hopefully the icon will be gone then !!
> Stuff like that gets on my nerves lol , even a normal missed call icon annoys me , I have to get rid of it straight away
> I bet you'll be really busy then if its in a shopping mall !! keep sweets in your pocket lol !! you dont want to be hypo every 5 minutes if you are really busy.*



hmmm, that sounds like a plan. Just do a factory reset or something, but make sure all important numbers are backed up.

haha, yep! Sweets will be in the pocket at all times!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm, that sounds like a plan. Just do a factory reset or something, but make sure all important numbers are backed up.
> 
> haha, yep! Sweets will be in the pocket at all times!!!!



*Yeah back everything up and re-set  let me know how it goes ! hehe 
Yes but dont forget yourself and just start nibbling or you'll be hyper before you know it ! I did that EVERYDAY last week  I bought sweets and put them in a bowl on the coffee table >>> BIGGGGG mistake , I kept "only having one" and was in the 20+'s for DAYYYYSSS *


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

How are things in diabetes land?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> How are things in diabetes land?



*Hi Tom , you ok today, how was work ?  Loving the new Avatar and signature btw hehe  *


----------



## Steff

right im heading to bed need some sleep , nights everyone x


----------



## katie

hellooo

anyone here??

I broke my no alcohol thing... after 2 weeks... i think thats good 

Now im really sad because my brother has gone   im going to have to go to australia NOW!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hellooo
> 
> anyone here??
> 
> I broke my no alcohol thing... after 2 weeks... i think thats good
> 
> Now im really sad because my brother has gone   im going to have to go to australia NOW!



Well done on lasting 2 weeks Katie! You must have saved a fortune! so helping the Aus fund? 

You  close to your bro then?

PS I'm struggling!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, bed time for me. I'm off up to the Civic Centre (library) to pick up a book (English Civil War love story ooooooh) tomorrow, and taking my camera as theres a beautiful fountain right outside!

Night!


----------



## Steff

good morning  hope all is well


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Afternoon Everyone in Diabetes Land , All okies I hope . Grrr moody weather here today  
Awww Twin  ((((hugs))))) , just think of all the fun he'll be having !!  

Hope you're feeling better Heidi if you get online today honey *


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Another lazy day.... 

Went on the back of my friend's motorcycle today. We did *90* on  a fast bit of road....

WHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

On the brighter side, still smoke free....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Tez , congrats on the smoke free situation  how long is it now?


----------



## Sugarbum

Wotcha all! Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez , congrats on the smoke free situation  how long is it now?



I'd say 2 months now addict.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Sugarbum said:


> Wotcha all! Hope everyone is well today xx



*Hiya  All's well here today thankyou . Hows things with you and the pumping?*


brightontez said:


> I'd say 2 months now addict.



*Brilliant Tez !! thats a major achievement , did you use patches or just will power and extra strong mints? *


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Brilliant Tez !! thats a major achievement , did you use patches or just will power and extra strong mints? *



Strong mints! I can't tolerate adhesive patches, plasters or cannula (tied on with a bandage).


----------



## Sugarbum

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hiya  All's well here today thankyou . Hows things with you and the pumping?*
> 
> 
> Yeah good thanks luv! Why have I never been on this thread before? Sterling work Tez, aint easy is it? x


----------



## Steff

hi hope everyone ok, i shall wish you all goodnight now i wont be around 2night going to see my dad see if he is any better

tc all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi everyone! Just back from town as ran out of glucotabs  not good when had 2 hypos today already  am rumming very low at the moment,

But on the plus side i have BOOKS! I just adore the library. Reading the secret of crickley hall at the moment by james herbert and its utterly brilliant! Next one on the list is A Crowning Memory by Bernard Cornwall, about the english civil war!


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from town as ran out of glucotabs  not good when had 2 hypos today already  am rumming very low at the moment,
> 
> But on the plus side i have BOOKS! I just adore the library. Reading the secret of crickley hall at the moment by james herbert and its utterly brilliant! Next one on the list is A Crowning Memory by Bernard Cornwall, about the english civil war!



When you go to the library again remember to get the bus pass form!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> When you go to the library again remember to get the bus pass form!



oh im quite happy walking  and looking into driving lessons again


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> oh im quite happy walking  and looking into driving lessons again



Remind me to get the train next time I'm your way...

Runs.............


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Remind me to get the train next time I'm your way...
> 
> Runs.............



hahahaha, if im on the road youd need to stay off it hahahaha. Gotta save up and do one of those week long intensive courses, i dont really want to spend another 6 months trying to learn and then be put off again


----------



## Steff

tez i have sent you to mail and both times i got no reply ? im waiting on what you found out regarding my tumble dryer


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from town as ran out of glucotabs  not good when had 2 hypos today already  am rumming very low at the moment,
> 
> But on the plus side i have BOOKS! I just adore the library. Reading the secret of crickley hall at the moment by james herbert and its utterly brilliant! Next one on the list is A Crowning Memory by Bernard Cornwall, about the english civil war!



OOoo I love James Herbert !! have you read Others? , Ive got most of his stuff , i cant choose a favourite though hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Sugarbum said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hiya  All's well here today thankyou . Hows things with you and the pumping?*
> 
> 
> Yeah good thanks luv! Why have I never been on this thread before? Sterling work Tez, aint easy is it? x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool ,Im starting to think more about a pump now tbh, after speaking to Tracey and Tom , also Tom sent me some info on pumps which dispelled a few myths for me
> You should come into the thread more often , everyone is welcome in here  its nice to see a different face popping in .
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOoo I love James Herbert !! have you read Others? , Ive got most of his stuff , i cant choose a favourite though hehe.



I think Others is one of my favourite!!! 

There are a few of his i love! All about fairies and demons and nasty stuff


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> I think Others is one of my favourite!!!
> 
> There are a few of his i love! All about fairies and demons and nasty stuff



Oo the magic cottage?? thats an awesome book !! I need to do some reading I think lol hehe , I feel like some James atm 
Have you read nobody true? that good too lol


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Well done on lasting 2 weeks Katie! You must have saved a fortune! so helping the Aus fund?
> 
> You  close to your bro then?
> 
> PS I'm struggling!!



I did reply to this last night but my internet must have died before it sent!  Then I went out to drink some more.

I definitely saved some money, should help the fund   I might try not drinking again for a bit... maybe until the weekend!

yeah me and my lil bro are quite close.  I didnt mind leaving him for uni but that's because i was the one having the fun  I feel like an only child now!

What you struggling with rossi? staying off the alcohol?



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Afternoon Everyone in Diabetes Land , All okies I hope . Grrr moody weather here today
> Awww Twin  ((((hugs))))) , just think of all the fun he'll be having !!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better Heidi if you get online today honey *



thanks twin. yeah he's having too much fun, im jealous  how you doing?  ive got gossip


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

boo. Just been booted off FF7 (thankfully) by Matt who wanted to play some call of duty. I was getting rather annoyed and yelling things at the screen. For those in the know, I just got my butt kicked at demonsgate in the temple of ancients. Nasty thing dropped a giant peanut on my head


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> thanks twin. yeah he's having too much fun, im jealous  how you doing?  ive got gossip



*Gossip you say??? >>> tell me more !!! *


----------



## Sugarbum

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sugarbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool ,Im starting to think more about a pump now tbh, after speaking to Tracey and Tom , also Tom sent me some info on pumps which dispelled a few myths for me
> You should come into the thread more often , everyone is welcome in here  its nice to see a different face popping in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers sweety, do you know why I never clicked on it- I thought, 'I dont know any one-liners'! x
Click to expand...


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

How are things? Spot the one suffering on the morning after...well, fortunately not too badly. Pre uni drinking with a few friends last night and I ended up nicking a pint glass from somewhere ah well, at least I now have a very nice pint glass. 

Sugarbum, 

Nice to see you dropping in for a quick post here.

Tom


----------



## Steff

GOOD MORNnIG ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> GOOD MORNnIG ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY



Morning Steff, 

Have a good one.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good morning everyone , glorious sunshine here today *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good morning everyone , glorious sunshine here today *



Morning AM,

Lucky you, bloody scousers have nicked the good weather from Eastbourne. We've got gloomy and grey skies here. 

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning AM,
> 
> Lucky you, bloody scousers have nicked the good weather from Eastbourne. We've got gloomy and grey skies here.
> 
> Tom



*Morning Tom  Hehehe , hmm you mean scousers are good for something!!??  we had moody weather  yesterday , its so depressing when its like that  hows things with you then babe? >>> hangover?? hehe *


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Tom  Hehehe , hmm you mean scousers are good for something!!??  we had moody weather  yesterday , its so depressing when its like that  hows things with you then babe? >>> hangover?? hehe *



Good but rather hungover, might be something to do with trying out rum, getting in at midnight then having an intimate discussion with a toilet about an uncle Ralph. It seems that the toilet is also an excellent communication device to reach God with. At least I didn't chunder all over the carpets. I will not be drinking rum again...Keep me on the beer. Had a bit of a pub crawl with friends. Pre university drinking. Not getting that drunk again for a while...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Good but rather hungover, might be something to do with trying out rum, getting in at midnight then having an intimate discussion with a toilet about an uncle Ralph. It seems that the toilet is also an excellent communication device to reach God with. At least I didn't chunder all over the carpets. I will not be drinking rum again...Keep me on the beer. Had a bit of a pub crawl with friends. Pre university drinking. Not getting that drunk again for a while...



*Haha RUM!!?? ewww , not Dark Rum I hope?? >>> please tell me it was bacardi?? At least your mothers carpets survived unscathed this time lol  I bet you'll be hammered every weekend when you first start uni lol hehe what about freshers eh? I'd defo stick to Beer for a while though lol , stay away from spirits !! *


----------



## Freddie99

For my sins it was dark rum that I tried, regretting that one. Hopefully I won't be hammered every weekend at uni, I dunno if I'd be able to cope with the amount of bad bloods that it causes for me. I will drink only beer from now on...


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all hope we all well.



katie said:


> I did reply to this last night but my internet must have died before it sent!  Then I went out to drink some more.
> What you struggling with rossi? staying off the alcohol?



No worries Katie, yeah struggling with the wagon, had a few last night but will stay lean till tuesday for defo then back to normal me thinks!



Sugarbum said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers sweety, do you know why I never clicked on it- I thought, 'I dont know any one-liners'! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha me not know any either, welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Hreben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> How are things? Spot the one suffering on the morning after...well, fortunately not too badly. Pre uni drinking with a few friends last night and I ended up nicking a pint glass from somewhere ah well, at least I now have a very nice pint glass.
> Tom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll soon become master of hangovers, and be able to take anything including dark RUM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNnIG ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey steff all good I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good morning everyone , glorious sunshine here today *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glorious here too AM, drove down from Leicester this morning in 2hrs dead sun warming my torso up nicely as I was driving, always feels nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> For my sins it was dark rum that I tried, regretting that one. Hopefully I won't be hammered every weekend at uni, I dunno if I'd be able to cope with the amount of bad bloods that it causes for me. I will drink only beer from now on...



*Ha I'm not surprised you were ill if it was Dark Rum !! yuck that stuff is like Paint Stripper lol  Stick to Beer , at least you know how it effects you , and dont forget the Carbs lol  Were you sky high this morning then or okay-ish for bloods? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Afternoon Ross  you seem happy today !! amazing what abit of sunshine can do isnt it  Hmm what time are you going on Tuesday? or is it Wednesday ? I seem to be the only person who it doesnt bother being on the wagon!! even Tom is on the p*** now hehehe *


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Ann Marie, you sound good too 

Tuesday morning gulp!

Weren't you on the wagon earlier tho!!?

Tom if you think Uni is only weekend drinking, well good luck!!

Off to shops peeps back in a mo.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ha I'm not surprised you were ill if it was Dark Rum !! yuck that stuff is like Paint Stripper lol  Stick to Beer , at least you know how it effects you , and dont forget the Carbs lol  Were you sky high this morning then or okay-ish for bloods? *



Sky high when I got in but after a correction they were reasonable at 10.2 before a very light breakfast.


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tom if you think Uni is only weekend drinking, well good luck!!




Time to convert to Islam then...that or become a Methodist lol!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Ann Marie, you sound good too
> 
> Tuesday morning gulp!
> 
> Weren't you on the wagon earlier tho!!?
> 
> Tom if you think Uni is only weekend drinking, well good luck!!
> 
> Off to shops peeps back in a mo.



Hehe I'm usually always on the wagon lol , I very rarely drink , its just when I do I like a few , saying that I cant tolerate alot  I dont really like getting drunk. Good Luck on Tuesday , I'm sure you'll be fine ! dont worry too much , or your levels will rise lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sky high when I got in but after a correction they were reasonable at 10.2 before a very light breakfast.



Better than mine then!! and I was on Coffee all evening !! I corrected lastnight and woke to a bl**dy 18.6 this morning Grrr   , Corrected again >> I cba testing to see what the damage is now hehehe


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all hope we all well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey steff all good I hope
> 
> 
> doing good ty rossi how are you


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Steff,

All good with you?

Eugh, beer has the unpleasant side effect of giving me ketones. Fortunately these ones are weak so not much trouble. Not drinking that much again if there's the possibility of ending up in hospital. Good job I had a nice pint of cold water with lunch (curry, oh dear) to flush the buggers out.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

3 days running i have woken up on 2.8

can i have another number now please? I'm a bit bored of seeing 2.8


----------



## Freddie99

I'd reduce your long acting in the evening, try a two unit reduction. 

Right, I'm going to watch Messiah IV that I taped whilst I was out last night.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd reduce your long acting in the evening, try a two unit reduction.
> 
> Right, I'm going to watch Messiah IV that I taped whilst I was out last night.
> 
> Tom



tried that, ran high

i cant bloody win


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> tried that, ran high
> 
> i cant bloody win



*Join the club honey !! I'm having major "I Hate Diabetes" times atm hehe *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Gossip you say??? >>> tell me more !!! *



hehehe, i'll PM on msn you later 



rossi_mac said:


> Morning all hope we all well.
> No worries Katie, yeah struggling with the wagon, had a few last night but will stay lean till tuesday for defo then back to normal me thinks!



hey rossi,

hope you manage to stay on the wagon till tuesday and dont find it too difficult


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Tom if you think Uni is only weekend drinking, well good luck!!



haha so true. especially the first week, it's every night drinking!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehehe, i'll PM on msn you later on



*Oooo good , I'm not logged in to any messengers atm , >>> detoxing  I'll log in later though for some juicy gossip lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

I fell off last night! But I deserved it! Had been dry for days!! Will now stay dry till tuesday so not too bad

Right more chores to do while wifey in bed!! Bloody moving even if we're getting people in to move us is hard work!!

Surely it wasn't only the first week that had every night on the sauce??, whats it called again freshers week, or f...


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I fell off last night! But I deserved it! Had been dry for days!! Will now stay dry till tuesday so not too bad
> 
> Right more chores to do while wifey in bed!! Bloody moving even if we're getting people in to move us is hard work!!
> 
> Surely it wasn't only the first week that had every night on the sauce??, whats it called again freshers week, or f...



That is pretty good going  im hoping I will stay on the wagon again at least till saturday now 

yeah moving is allllways hard work.  Is your wife ill?

hehe yep it's freshers week.  I was quite good in my first year, drank more in my second year with my friend who had recently broken up with a long term bf so i had to help her drown her sorrows lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

just a coldy thing I'm hoping! She's been working hard so as usual it hits at the weekend!

I can't quite remember what year I drank more or less!

Well done on helping a mate out in drowning your sorrows!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooo anyone about ?? , I'm pi**ed off with my levels Grrrrr *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hellooo anyone about ?? , I'm pi**ed off with my levels Grrrrr *



Grrr sorry to hear that hun you having a bad time at the mo 

You high at the mo?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grrr sorry to hear that hun you having a bad time at the mo
> 
> You high at the mo?



*I'm at the point where I cant be bothered to test again  I've had two random highs that Ive corrected and I've not even eaten today !! Grrr . I'll snap out of it later hehe ,I'm just annoyed atm , I've had lower levels when I've eaten Glucose Lol  Maybe the weather is messing me about 
*


----------



## rossi_mac

hope you snap out of it soon, and hope you get down as well.

Could be the bloody weather!!

Is it to do with not eating too much again?? 

Look after yourself girl.

Rossi.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> hope you snap out of it soon, and hope you get down as well.
> 
> Could be the bloody weather!!
> 
> Is it to do with not eating too much again??
> 
> Look after yourself girl.
> 
> Rossi.



I dont think so  My first correction did f*** all and I went higher !! second correction is working >> I'm down from 21.9 to 16.9 , still high but going in the right direction at last Lol  I'll probably have a major Hypo later now  
Oh welllllllll sod it >>> I'm hating on Asda atm Lol , hehe buggers were supposed to deliver this afternoon  between 12-2pm >>> I had to phone at 3pm to see where they are !! >> still not here and the store was supposed to phone me back an hour ago ! Grrr , not my best day lol >>> and I cant find anywhere on my account how to cancel the order and payment ! Grrrr
Apart from that I'm great >> hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

what an arse! when it rains it pours! 

like you said at least your heading in the right direction.

Can you log onto your online banking and find a number to cancel with? If it's credit card should be easier to find!?

how many holes have I gotta fill in this bloody house! Grrrr, may be a long  night!! I'll check my levels later probably when shaking like a leave up a ladder!!


----------



## Steff

hi all hope alls well x


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> just a coldy thing I'm hoping! She's been working hard so as usual it hits at the weekend!
> 
> I can't quite remember what year I drank more or less!
> 
> Well done on helping a mate out in drowning your sorrows!



aww, hope she gets better soon.

Well, what could I do? couldnt let her drink alone 



insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm at the point where I cant be bothered to test again  I've had two random highs that Ive corrected and I've not even eaten today !! Grrr . I'll snap out of it later hehe ,I'm just annoyed atm , I've had lower levels when I've eaten Glucose Lol  Maybe the weather is messing me about



hey twin, sorry your levels aren't behaving  Hate to say this but you need to eat at meal times! Remember it helped loads to get your levels back down...

which reminds me, i need to eat something 



insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont think so  My first correction did f*** all and I went higher !! second correction is working >> I'm down from 21.9 to 16.9 , still high but going in the right direction at last Lol  I'll probably have a major Hypo later now
> Oh welllllllll sod it



eek, keeping checking, dont want a repeat of ambulance day!  sort asda out too, you need your prawns lol.

((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Steff

its pouring down here ,just glad the GNR was over before it started grr


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon all

Steff did you cheer along the route? When I did that race I couldn't believe the amount of support along the way was gggggreat!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey twin, sorry your levels aren't behaving  Hate to say this but you need to eat at meal times! Remember it helped loads to get your levels back down..
> 
> eek, keeping checking, dont want a repeat of ambulance day!  sort asda out too, you need your prawns lol.
> 
> ((((((hugs))))))))



*Asda are wa*****!! thye are phoning in the morning ! to re-arrange delivery , Ive told them if its not a morning delivery they can p*** off for the ?85 and I'll cancel  I'm getting free delivery now though! 
Grrr I've tested and Ive dropped from 16.9 at 4.20 to 6.4 at 5.25 , Hmmm quite fast , and no food in the house ,thanks to asda  , I'm eating a bloody Apple , I cooked Chicken earlier but dont fancy it at all , the dog is loving it though hehe *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Asda are wa*****!! thye are phoning in the morning ! to re-arrange delivery , Ive told them if its not a morning delivery they can p*** off for the ?85 and I'll cancel  I'm getting free delivery now though!
> Grrr I've tested and Ive dropped from 16.9 at 4.20 to 6.4 at 5.25 , Hmmm quite fast , and no food in the house ,thanks to asda  , I'm eating a bloody Apple , I cooked Chicken earlier but dont fancy it at all , the dog is loving it though hehe *



grr how annoying! at least you're getting free delivery I suppose 

mmm chicken, i'd love some   Hope you have some hypo treatments there!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Asda are wa*****!! thye are phoning in the morning ! to re-arrange delivery , Ive told them if its not a morning delivery they can p*** off for the ?85 and I'll cancel  I'm getting free delivery now though!
> Grrr I've tested and Ive dropped from 16.9 at 4.20 to 6.4 at 5.25 , Hmmm quite fast , and no food in the house ,thanks to asda  , I'm eating a bloody Apple , I cooked Chicken earlier but dont fancy it at all , the dog is loving it though hehe *



AM please eat some of the chicken even if you ain't hungry. If dog has eaten it all have some of his food, chuck in some hot curry powder you won't notice the difference!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> AM please eat some of the chicken even if you ain't hungry. If dog has eaten it all have some of his food, chuck in some hot curry powder you won't notice the difference!!



hahaha.

yeah what rossi said!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> grr how annoying! at least you're getting free delivery I suppose
> 
> mmm chicken, i'd love some   Hope you have some hypo treatments there!!





rossi_mac said:


> AM please eat some of the chicken even if you ain't hungry. If dog has eaten it all have some of his food, chuck in some hot curry powder you won't notice the difference!!





katie said:


> hahaha.
> 
> yeah what rossi said!



HAHAHAHA BUGGER OFF THE PAIR OF YOU!!  PMSL 
Even if I was major hypo I wouldnt eat the dogs food >>> dried food >> all carbs hehehe 
Yeah Ive got Hypo stuff in the house , I always have plenty in.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon all
> 
> Steff did you cheer along the route? When I did that race I couldn't believe the amount of support along the way was gggggreat!!



LOL we had it on at work, twas nice to see people running for diabetes


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just finished the secret of crickley hall - bloody brilliant! Now started on A Crowning Mercy by Bernard Cornwall

Tomorrows to do list
- go to work - 9 til 5 tomorrow huzzah
- phone doctors and demand an appontment asap to sort out the number of stuff i can get on my repeat and when i can get it NOT ONCE A MONTH YOU IDIOTS!
- tidy the flat, its such a mess


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> Just finished the secret of crickley hall - bloody brilliant! Now started on A Crowning Mercy by Bernard Cornwall
> 
> Tomorrows to do list
> - go to work - 9 til 5 tomorrow huzzah
> - phone doctors and demand an appontment asap to sort out the number of stuff i can get on my repeat and when i can get it NOT ONCE A MONTH YOU IDIOTS!
> - tidy the flat, its such a mess



I might give that book a look , also Twin recommended a good book too 
Good luck with your to do list lol !! >> grrr doctors !! Im there tomorrow to see if they've buggered up my script again  Good Luck in the new job though !! let us know how it goes


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Poor Heidi*

*Poor Heidi , still isnt well I spoke to her earlier , the Doctor thinks she has Glandular Fever , shes had it a few times before apparently  Shes just waiting for the Blood Test results to come back to confirm it . Hopefully she will be back with us soon *


----------



## Steff

i left her mail earlier i was wondering how she was , pleased some one from here is in touch with her


----------



## Donald

If I remeber right that six they were talking to before the start  of the GNR  running for diabetes uk are sextruplets 5 girls and 1 boy  I would not like to be him when they were growning up 5 V 1 hehe.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> If I remeber right that six they were talking to before the start  of the GNR  running for diabetes uk are sextruplets 5 girls and 1 boy  I would not like to be him when they were growning up 5 V 1 hehe.



lol your right , and yes i bet he had a bad time of it 
nice to see you in the thread donald x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> If I remeber right that six they were talking to before the start  of the GNR  running for diabetes uk are sextruplets 5 girls and 1 boy  I would not like to be him when they were growning up 5 V 1 hehe.



*Talk about out numbered !! hehe *


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon guys! How's everyone's weekend going? 

I'm having to keep a food diary at the moment, since I'm doing a carb counting course on Tuesday morning. 

Just did my post dinner test. 2.8...seemed wrong, 2.3, then 2.6.

Absolutely no symptoms of a hypo. No bloody reason for me to be hypo. I feel totally fine. I think my meter must be wrong. Will ask for some control solution tomorrow.


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm with you there Donald!! 

Watching telly on the job steff!!

Still gives me incentive to run this diabetes lark!

Maybe next year (been saying that for years mind!)

Hope Heidi gets back soon, still I'm  sure Nath will keep her well.

Haha Addict, you never eaten dog food, he has yours it's only fair!!! I've been tempted to put a bowl of dried cat food biscuits out in a bowl at a party, I wreckon they'd go down well???!!!

Salmon hope job goes well.


----------



## Donald

Thought I would poke my head in the door steff to see what is going on sorry Heidi is not well hope she is not to bad.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Haha Addict, you never eaten dog food, he has yours it's only fair!!! I've been tempted to put a bowl of dried cat food biscuits out in a bowl at a party, I wreckon they'd go down well???



*Hehe I might be more tempted if I didnt restrict Carbs so much lol >> plus this dried dog food smells ewwwwwww  Lol , yes do that at a party , after a few drinks people probably would'nt notice *


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Poor Heidi , still isnt well I spoke to her earlier , the Doctor thinks she has Glandular Fever , shes had it a few times before apparently  Shes just waiting for the Blood Test results to come back to confirm it . Hopefully she will be back with us soon *



Oh dear, please send her my love and hope she is feeling well vey soon.


----------



## Steff

good evening becky and rossi and tracey , nowt new there rossi for me but i was intrested how the race went as its loccal, ahh nice to see you donald always nice to see new peeps x


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> Just finished the secret of crickley hall - bloody brilliant! Now started on A Crowning Mercy by Bernard Cornwall
> 
> Tomorrows to do list
> - go to work - 9 til 5 tomorrow huzzah
> - phone doctors and demand an appontment asap to sort out the number of stuff i can get on my repeat and when i can get it NOT ONCE A MONTH YOU IDIOTS!
> - tidy the flat, its such a mess



good luck with the new job Sam!

dont talk to me about scripts. Saw the bloody doc last week and discussed upping my strips on the scrips, he said yes, get new script not done 

just sent repeat back and put long letter in saying exactly same as last week and to please up as DISCUSSED WITH THE DOCTOR!!!!!, will see what comes back


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Oh dear, please send her my love and hope she is feeling well vey soon.



*I will do Tracey . How are you getting on with the Pumping ? All still going well I hope *


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> good luck with the new job Sam!
> 
> dont talk to me about scripts. Saw the bloody doc last week and discussed upping my strips on the scrips, he said yes, get new script not done
> 
> just sent repeat back and put long letter in saying exactly same as last week and to please up as DISCUSSED WITH THE DOCTOR!!!!!, will see what comes back



hmm very annoying for you tracey , good that you wrote letter though  hope this time around its sorted out for you x


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I will do Tracey . How are you getting on with the Pumping ? All still going well I hope *



all going fine thank you, fist set change in the morning 


will let you know what happens with the script Steff.. oh bugger have just noticed one of my acrylic nails has completely cracked in half, where ive been tapping the insulin reservoir, for tomorrow, to get rid of the bubbles  the joys eh

well off to get ready, oh taking me out for food, see ya laters xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

enjoy it hun , lovin the new avatar x catch u later


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> all going fine thank you, fist set change in the morning
> 
> well off to get ready, oh taking me out for food, see ya laters xxxxxxxxxx



*Good luck in the morning  and have a nice time at your meal tonight  *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh my god oh my god OH MY GOD!

The battle of cheriton Trust wants my help! They want me involved in their work!!!!!!! They want me to be a part of their little board of workers.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *flails*


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> oh my god oh my god OH MY GOD!
> 
> The battle of cheriton Trust wants my help! They want me involved in their work!!!!!!! They want me to be a part of their little board of workers.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *flails*



That's bloody brilliant Sam, wicked!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> oh my god oh my god OH MY GOD!
> 
> The battle of cheriton Trust wants my help! They want me involved in their work!!!!!!! They want me to be a part of their little board of workers.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *flails*



*I've never heard of them >> I'm assuming its good news so CONGRATULATIONS !! ( I think ) *


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> oh my god oh my god OH MY GOD!
> 
> The battle of cheriton Trust wants my help! They want me involved in their work!!!!!!! They want me to be a part of their little board of workers.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *flails*



Terrific news Sam! Gawd, I get tired just reading your posts!


----------



## katie

anyone watching x-factor? cheryl cole is so lovely awww hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> anyone watching x-factor? cheryl cole is so lovely awww hehe



* Yes ! Ive got it on >>> OMG this Messenger Detox is having a weird effect on my mental state lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Yes ! Ive got it on >>> OMG this Messenger Detox is having a weird effect on my mental state lol *



haha yeah, didnt expect you to say yes   you know you love it though, it's great   I was so happy when I heard it was on again today - made my weekend. how sad am I?? hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yeah, didnt expect you to say yes   you know you love it though, it's great   I was so happy when I heard it was on again today - made my weekend. how sad am I?? hehehe



*Awww how cute is the little 16yr old coloured lad  brilliant voice . Hehehe I know , when do I ever watch this type of TV !!?? WTF *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Awww how cute is the little 16yr old coloured lad  brilliant voice . Hehehe I know , when do I ever watch this type of TV !!?? WTF *



very cute but nowhere near as good as they were making out, his voice was quite weak. hope he does well and his voice gets better though.

haha it's not exactly your type of music   I was listening to paramore earlier


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> very cute but nowhere near as good as they were making out, his voice was quite weak. hope he does well and his voice gets better though.
> 
> haha it's not exactly your type of music   I was listening to paramore earlier



Yeah I know , but they have put through quite a few dodgy singers lol , some sound worse than me and I'm tone deaf  
Hehe I am quite eclectic with my musical tastes you know!! , Paramore are a fav though . Hows your brother settling in to uni accomodation? Or isnt he sober yet?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I know , but they have put through quite a few dodgy singers lol , some sound worse than me and I'm tone deaf
> Hehe I am quite eclectic with my musical tastes you know!! , Paramore are a fav though . Hows your brother settling in to uni accomodation? Or isnt he sober yet?



hahaha yes they have 

He's fine I think, pretty sure he's been drunk every night so far and he never even drank alot before going hehe.  His computer died on his second day though so when he's alone in his room now he cant go on the internet,aww!  Oh well, at least it means he'll have to socialise all the time instead.  

I'm jealous, I want to live with people my age again


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahaha yes they have
> 
> He's fine I think, pretty sure he's been drunk every night so far and he never even drank alot before going hehe.  His computer died on his second day though so when he's alone in his room now he cant go on the internet,aww!  Oh well, at least it means he'll have to socialise all the time instead.
> 
> I'm jealous, I want to live with people my age again



Oh no , is it totally dead or repairable?  my worse nightmare lol !! 
is he usually quite shy then or just not a big drinker? is this the same bro whos in the band or the other one?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh no , is it totally dead or repairable?  my worse nightmare lol !!
> is he usually quite shy then or just not a big drinker? is this the same bro whos in the band or the other one?



By the sounds of it, it's totally dead.  Sounds like the motherboard is completely fooked.  We are going to send him over a laptop because he will really need the internet for when lectures start!

He isnt really shy.  He usually drives so he cant drink, cos we live in the sticks! conveniently I don't drive so get the drink hehe.  Yes it's the one in the band, Ben.  lol, I have 3.5 brothers


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> By the sounds of it, it's totally dead.  Sounds like the motherboard is completely fooked.  We are going to send him over a laptop because he will really need the internet for when lectures start!
> 
> He isnt really shy.  He usually drives so he cant drink, cos we live in the sticks! conveniently I don't drive so get the drink hehe.  Yes it's the one in the band, Ben.  lol, I have 3.5 brothers



3.5 Brothers!!?? >> Ahem , share the love Twin ! you kept those secret from me!!  Aww you'll have to send a laptop , he'll defo need it , not just for working ,>>> for the more important things in life , like Messenger and socialising lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

blech thirrrrrrrsssssssstttttttyyyyyyyyyyyy and it wont go awaaaaaaaay, stupid spag bol. Yet checked the bloods and 4.9

WHATS GOING ON?

wooooooooooooo kicking some behind on FF7


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> 3.5 Brothers!!?? >> Ahem , share the love Twin ! you kept those secret from me!!  Aww you'll have to send a laptop , he'll defo need it , not just for working ,>>> for the more important things in life , like Messenger and socialising lol



3.5?! oops, Ive got 2.5 lol.

only ben is single im afraid... although I know you like them young hehehe 

yeah i wouldnt have survived without msn! you cant afford texts when you are at uni


----------



## rossi_mac

evening again folks,

god I feel old, people  going to uni with laptops and mobile phones??????

All I had was a rucksac and beer money to start with, eventually I even got some clean clothes!!

AM whats up with you TV on????? Just watched Waking the Dead, good stuff.

You're not alone Sam I've had a crazy crash just now but munched my way through it no idea  where I am at the mo! Oh well!


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

I do believe I have cracked my basal. It now seems that I only need twenty four units of levemir in the evening  Not the vast amounts that I used to take. 

Ross,

Waking The Dead is a quality show. I love it. Didn't particularly enjoy the first two episodes of this series but the rest have been pretty good I think. 

I'm still debating whether I want a pump or not and I'm waiting for Medtronic to send me out the stuff about the Veo.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> 3.5?! oops, Ive got 2.5 lol.
> 
> only ben is single im afraid... although I know you like them young hehehe
> 
> yeah i wouldnt have survived without msn! you cant afford texts when you are at uni



eeek I couldnt survive long term without Messenger , I'm surprised Ive lasted this long without signing in !!


salmonpuff said:


> blech thirrrrrrrsssssssstttttttyyyyyyyyyyyy and it wont go awaaaaaaaay, stupid spag bol. Yet checked the bloods and 4.9
> 
> WHATS GOING ON?
> 
> wooooooooooooo kicking some behind on FF7



Hey good numbers Sam >> don't knock it lol 


rossi_mac said:


> evening again folks,
> 
> god I feel old, people  going to uni with laptops and mobile phones??????
> 
> All I had was a rucksac and beer money to start with, eventually I even got some clean clothes!!
> 
> AM whats up with you TV on????? Just watched Waking the Dead, good stuff.
> 
> You're not alone Sam I've had a crazy crash just now but munched my way through it no idea  where I am at the mo! Oh well!



Hmm well since Ive decided on a messenger detox Im bored to death so I've put the TV on for a change 


Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I do believe I have cracked my basal. It now seems that I only need twenty four units of levemir in the evening  Not the vast amounts that I used to take.
> 
> Ross,
> 
> Waking The Dead is a quality show. I love it. Didn't particularly enjoy the first two episodes of this series but the rest have been pretty good I think.
> 
> I'm still debating whether I want a pump or not and I'm waiting for Medtronic to send me out the stuff about the Veo.
> 
> Tom



Good news on the Basal Tom  all the adjusting has paid off in the end then lol .


----------



## katie

Hi everyone!



rossi_mac said:


> evening again folks,
> 
> god I feel old, people  going to uni with laptops and mobile phones??????
> 
> ...



trust me, I feel old too  im 5 years younger than ben and now he's at uni, what happened to my life?? lol.



Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I do believe I have cracked my basal. It now seems that I only need twenty four units of levemir in the evening  Not the vast amounts that I used to take.
> 
> ...



well done on cracking your basal Tom.  out of interest what are your bolus ratios? I was just saying I need 2units per 10g and sometimes 2.5 per 10g


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> trust me, I feel old too  im 5 years younger than ben and now he's at uni, what happened to my life?? lol



TWIN !! you are at it again with your numbers !! you are OLDER than Ben!!! , Maybe not mentally lol hehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> TWIN !! you are at it again with your numbers !! you are OLDER than Ben!!! , Maybe not mentally lol hehe



HAHA wtf is wrong with me tonight???  maybe i should re-test... that 8.6 was obviously an 18.6.  yes im 5 years OLDER 

sometimes I do think im mentally younger... oh dear!


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> well done on cracking your basal Tom.  out of interest what are your bolus ratios? I was just saying I need 2units per 10g and sometimes 2.5 per 10g


1.5 units to 10g for lunch and tea. 1.25 to 10g at breakfast. You need to test two hours after every meal to see if your ratios are correct. I was taught on the SADIE course that if you're more than 2mmol/L over what your blood sugar was pre meal then you need to increase the amount of insulin that you take.


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> 1.5 units to 10g for lunch and tea. 1.25 to 10g at breakfast. You need to test two hours after every meal to see if your ratios are correct. I was taught on the SADIE course that if you're more than 2mmol/L over what your blood sugar was pre meal then you need to increase the amount of insulin that you take.



really?! what happens if it makes you low later on??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> really?! what happens if it makes you low later on??



Hmm confusing isnt it


----------



## katie

I hope tom come back to tell me the answer   It's been years since my DAFNE course!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I hope tom come back to tell me the answer   It's been years since my DAFNE course!



He wont be back tonight Twin , hes logged off and gone to bed , you'll have to wait till tomorrow !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> He wont be back tonight Twin , hes logged off and gone to bed , you'll have to wait till tomorrow !!



oh noooooooo.  I need this info lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh noooooooo.  I need this info lol.



Patience is a virtue neither of us possess I see Twin


----------



## Steff

good morning all have a good day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. Getting ready for my first day at the new job. I am absolutely bricking it, terrified it will be as mad if not worse than mcds. All I'm thinking of is the 5.73 i'll be getting paid and the ?42 that'll be in my pocket at the end of the day...

its going to be a loooooong day


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> really?! what happens if it makes you low later on??



Then you're taking too much insulin. What you need to do if that's the case is to reduce the amount of insulin that you take for every ten grammes of carbohydrate. Instead of a ratio of 1.5 units to 10g you could try say 1.25 or even 1 unit to 10g CHO.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Then you're taking too much insulin. What you need to do if that's the case is to reduce the amount of insulin that you take for every ten grammes of carbohydrate. Instead of a ratio of 1.5 units to 10g you could try say 1.25 or even 1 unit to 10g CHO.



Thanks for that Tom  we were both puzzled for a while then !


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> morning. Getting ready for my first day at the new job. I am absolutely bricking it, terrified it will be as mad if not worse than mcds. All I'm thinking of is the 5.73 i'll be getting paid and the ?42 that'll be in my pocket at the end of the day...
> 
> its going to be a loooooong day



I hope everything goes well at your new job today Sam !!


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Then you're taking too much insulin. What you need to do if that's the case is to reduce the amount of insulin that you take for every ten grammes of carbohydrate. Instead of a ratio of 1.5 units to 10g you could try say 1.25 or even 1 unit to 10g CHO.



what if you reduce it so you are perfect after say 4 hours, but after 1-2 hours you are high?  I guess it's the time you take the insulin and you should take it a bit before you eat.  So confusing


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

*Jammin' *by Bob Marley is on the Jukebox....

Well it was and now *The Look* by Roxette has just started. Must turn up the volume to this one. Wanna watch the ornaments dance....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Jammin' *by Bob Marley is on the Jukebox....
> 
> Well it was and now *The Look* by Roxette has just started. Must turn up the volume to this one. Wanna watch the ornaments dance....



Hi Tez >> we were wondering where you'd got to !! are you enjoying your time off with the O/H ? 

Roxette >>> Hmm Joyride is a better song hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Jammin' *by Bob Marley is on the Jukebox....
> 
> Well it was and now *The Look* by Roxette has just started. Must turn up the volume to this one. Wanna watch the ornaments dance....



Love a bit of Roxette, hmm should I admit that?? Oh well too late now


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Jammin' *by Bob Marley is on the Jukebox....
> 
> Well it was and now *The Look* by Roxette has just started. Must turn up the volume to this one. Wanna watch the ornaments dance....



Ooh! another lovely lady with short hair!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Ooh! another lovely lady with short hair



*Hmm you stillllll on about this!!?? Just wait till Kate see's this ... tut tut *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm you stillllll on about this!!?? Just wait till Kate see's this ... tut tut *



looks like it'll take a long time to drop! Next he'll start up the North South thing again!

Hey afternoon all nearly made it to the end of Moondi, how we all doing,  

You good Addict?


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tez >> we were wondering where you'd got to !! are you enjoying your time off with the O/H ?
> 
> Roxette >>> Hmm Joyride is a better song hehe



I am still having fun being away from *W*.... 

I prefer The Look. Especially the silent bit... which carries on as it left on....


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> looks like it'll take a long time to drop! Next he'll start up the North South thing again!
> 
> Hey afternoon all nearly made it to the end of Moondi, how we all doing,
> 
> You good Addict?



*I'm great thanks sweetie  I'm getting sooo much work done now I'm not logging in to Messenger !! 
Grrr well I'm sure there are more Southerners knocking about on the forum than dodgy Northerners hehehe  ( just joking folks >> call off the assasination attempts)*


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I am still having fun being away from *W*....
> 
> I prefer The Look. Especially the silent bit... which carries on as it left on....



*I've got this on atm Tez >>>>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCC_b5WHLX0 *


----------



## Tezzz

I like short hair... just look at my avatar pic....

Right, time to make the ornaments move again....

Gotta crank the volume up....

*Run To You* by Bryan Adams just goin' on when I remember the selection number... Oh yes stoopid me.... Got the brain power of a Meerkat today after all this booze...

And *Church Of The Poisoned Mind* by Culture Club is after that...


----------



## Tezzz

*Eek!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Something expensive is moving... 

Where's the blutack...?


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I like short hair... just look at my avatar pic....
> 
> Right, time to make the ornaments move again....
> 
> Gotta crank the volume up....
> 
> *Run To You* by Bryan Adams just goin' on when I remember the selection number... Oh yes stoopid me.... Got the brain power of a Meerkat today after all this booze...
> 
> And *Church Of The Poisoned Mind* by Culture Club is after that...



Bryan Adams >> excellent choice  I luuuuurvvve him 


brightontez said:


> Something expensive is moving...
> 
> Where's the blutack...?



Yes eeek !! anything breaks the o/h will kill you!!


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes eeek !! anything breaks the o/h will kill you!!



I bought it so I'll have to kill myself....

*Living Doll* by The Young Ones is on now..

Addict look at *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsL6HLyCqM

Ma Baker *by Boney M is on next...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I bought it so I'll have to kill myself....
> 
> *Living Doll* by The Young Ones is on now..
> 
> Addict look at *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsL6HLyCqM
> 
> Ma Baker *by Boney M is on next...



*Hehe one of my bro's is a major Young Ones fan  we need more TV like this hehe , they are hysterical 
Tez , you need to rid yourself of suicidal tendencies right now!! , get some banging tunes on , and super glue everything down lol  *


----------



## Tezzz

*Mama *by Genesis is on now. 

Followed by *In The Air Tonight*.  I just love it when the drummer gives it some.... It brings out the Animal in me!!




*"PLUG IT!!! PLUG IT!!!!"*

Bit pickled now. OH is threatening to give me a BG test.... EEKK.

I'm glad I'm not T1 today... I'm too drunk to calculate a bolus.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> *Mama *by Genesis is on now.
> 
> Followed by *In The Air Tonight*.  I just love it when the drummer gives it some.... It brings out the Animal in me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"PLUG IT!!! PLUG IT!!!!"*
> 
> Bit pickled now. OH is threatening to give me a BG test.... EEKK.



Phil Collins on the drums !! >>>> excellent  , hey you been on the p*** Tez??


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Phil Collins on the drums !! >>>> excellent  , hey you been on the p*** Tez??




Yes I'm pi**ed for the first time in months.... And it's bril.

*Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These *by the Eurythmics on now. Volume  a bit lower now to pacify the other half and the neighbours...

*Leaving Me Now *by Level 42 on next. More good drums...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

First day at work DONE, ?42 in my pocket thank you very much

However had a massive hypo earlier and everyone thought I had some sort of muscular convulsion thing. It was wierd, like a nervous twitch and i remember not being able to control it til I dragged myself out into the corridor, tested and was at 2.4...wierd because most of the time i feel shakey on that but generally function fine.

I now smell like fried chicken...

back in 9am tomorrow til 5. Another ?42 thank you very much. Huzzah!

Found out something funny though. KFC pay less than McDonalds for my age group, but the manager believes in paying people what they're worth and due to my experience in 'customer service', decided to pay me more than everyone else *big headed*


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> First day at work DONE, ?42 in my pocket thank you very much
> 
> However had a massive hypo earlier and everyone thought I had some sort of muscular convulsion thing. It was wierd, like a nervous twitch and i remember not being able to control it til I dragged myself out into the corridor, tested and was at 2.4...wierd because most of the time i feel shakey on that but generally function fine.
> 
> I now smell like fried chicken...
> 
> back in 9am tomorrow til 5. Another ?42 thank you very much. Huzzah!
> 
> Found out something funny though. KFC pay less than McDonalds for my age group, but the manager believes in paying people what they're worth and due to my experience in 'customer service', decided to pay me more than everyone else *big headed*



Good news that you are getting a better wage Sam  Bad news on the hypo , keep an eye on your levels tomorrow , plenty of sweets in pockets !! 
I'm glad on the whole you had a much better day then in your old job .


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Yes I'm pi**ed for the first time in months.... And it's bril.
> 
> *Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These *by the Eurythmics on now. Volume  a bit lower now to pacify the other half and the neighbours...
> 
> *Leaving Me Now *by Level 42 on next. More good drums...



Lol enjoy it then , I'm sure you deserve a treat with such good levels all the time. Good music choices btw >> you need to get hammered more often hehe


----------



## Tezzz

I haven't done my bloods this week.... Nothing to worry about. I'm on holiday and having a fortnight without testing.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> I haven't done my bloods this week.... Nothing to worry about. I'm on holiday and having a fortnight without testing.



yay for drunkeness! good on you for having a week away from testing, wish I could 

Does your OH have a name Tez?


----------



## Steff

good evening all hope alls well, had no net 2day had to use mobi grr,


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I haven't done my bloods this week.... Nothing to worry about. I'm on holiday and having a fortnight without testing.



Woo go for it !! you are soooo lucky you are not type 1 , hmm saying that I can eat a whole cake if I want and just cover it with Insulin  , but enjoy not testing for a bit !!


katie said:


> yay for drunkeness! good on you for having a week away from testing, wish I could
> Does your OH have a name Tez?



Testing doesn't bother me tbh , I'm so used to it , in fact I'm a compulsive tester


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good evening all hope alls well, had no net 2day had to use mobi grr,



Steff, I would be completely lost if I had to use my mobile for interweb access! My last (quarterly!) bill was 24 pence!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Steff, I would be completely lost if I had to use my mobile for interweb access! My last (quarterly!) bill was 24 pence!



yup it is soooo slow i've been accsessing my emails through it as well, hope its back before i go to bed


----------



## insulinaddict09

*TWINNNNN !!!!!! delete some PM's please !! I cant answer your PM !! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *TWINNNNN !!!!!! delete some PM's please !! I cant answer your PM !! *



oops sorry ma'dear lol.  just deleted some!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yup it is soooo slow i've been accsessing my emails through it as well, hope its back before i go to bed



eek my phone doesnt even have that capability so i'd be screwed lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oops sorry ma'dear lol.  just deleted some!



*You are far too popular miss !! *


----------



## katie

they are mainly from you


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> they are mainly from you



*Hehehe oops sorry !! we should try our twin telepathy see if it works lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe oops sorry !! we should try our twin telepathy see if it works lol *



lol worth a try, might work


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol worth a try, might work



*Okies >>> I'm thinking someone is a **** can you guess who? *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Okies >>> I'm thinking someone is a **** can you guess who? *



lol there is more than one anser to that


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol there is more than one answer to that



*Correct !! Bl**dy hell it works !! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Correct !! Bl**dy hell it works !! *



hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahahaha



Comedy is just another of my many talents Twin


----------



## Tezzz

I'm definately very pickelded now.

see yer a;; tomorropw.
night nighty


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

why is my dinner taking so long to cook


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm definately very pickelded now.
> 
> see yer a;; tomorropw.
> night nighty



Good night Tez , have a lay in tomorrow as you don't have work you lucky thing  
Ooo Tez are you coming to the meet up on Sat?


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> why is my dinner taking so long to cook



What are you cooking? Mmm something thats notttt chicken I hope lol


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, high spirits here it would seem No spirits for me tonight tho really fancy a little tippple tho! Still maybe a drink tomorrow lunch time hehe! Working from home shh don't tell the boss!! Well done Sam on the shift at KFC's and well  done everyone for making it through moondi!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, high spirits here it would seem No spirits for me tonight tho really fancy a little tippple tho! Still maybe a drink tomorrow lunch time hehe! Working from home shh don't tell the boss!! Well done Sam on the shift at KFC's and well  done everyone for making it through moondi!



Evening Mr Ross you okies ?  Yeah all happy in here !! Tez is drunk so Mrs Tez was going to make him test before  hehe he's gone to bed early now I think.
Sam is cooking her tea  and I think Tom is working .Twinny and meee are knocking about on the forum , now you're here thats all present and correct, apart from Tracey but I think she'll be busy with work and Pumping atm .


----------



## tracey w

hello! Someone talking bout me 

yea, v long day, up at 6 as had change my infusion set, work and got in at 7, tea, soaps, cleaned kitchen, now in bed with me laptop, yawn 

hope all well in here


----------



## rossi_mac

sounds like you could do with a glass of vino Tracey!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hello! Someone talking bout me
> 
> yea, v long day, up at 6 as had change my infusion set, work and got in at 7, tea, soaps, cleaned kitchen, now in bed with me laptop, yawn
> 
> hope all well in here



Hehe yeah you caught me !!  I thought you'd have a busy day today , how did the change go? Have your levels stabalised more now? 
Thank God for Laptops !!! I couldn't be without mine ! I'd go mad if I had to sit at the PC all the time


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Mr Ross you okies ?  Yeah all happy in here !! Tez is drunk so Mrs Tez was going to make him test before  hehe he's gone to bed early now I think.
> Sam is cooking her tea  and I think Tom is working .Twinny and meee are knocking about on the forum , now you're here thats all present and correct, apart from Tracey but I think she'll be busy with work and Pumping atm .



All good here ta AM, not on long ce soir got stuff to sort!! Right arse this moving lark! Catch you and twinny laters, and others. PS my vision is 20:20 plus!! Woop woo.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> All good here ta AM, not on long ce soir got stuff to sort!! Right arse this moving lark! Catch you and twinny laters, and others. PS my vision is 20:20 plus!! Woop woo.



Yay thats good news on the vision , lets hope the rest of you doesn't fall apart before you have your medical tomorrow !! hehe don't let the pressure get to you , just think you can have a drink once thats all over Wooo !!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe yeah you caught me !!  I thought you'd have a busy day today , how did the change go? Have your levels stabalised more now?
> Thank God for Laptops !!! I couldn't be without mine ! I'd go mad if I had to sit at the PC all the time



levels not too bad, went a bit low after set change, dont know why? either change of basal kickin in or bit stressed with set change. Was quite stressful actually, need not be just me being silly as had do it all by myself (for gods sake, such a wuss), had big air bubble took ages to get rid of  but must of done ok as still pumping


----------



## tracey w

AM do you know how Heidi is?


----------



## katie

what is wrong with me today? i feel funny so just checked and im a bit low.  thought id be really high as that's the norm for me 

must be the hour+ exercise i did today 

Hello sam, rossi and tracey! (hope thats everyone!)

hope you are all well.

and twin of course, but ive been talking to you the whole time...


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> levels not too bad, went a bit low after set change, dont know why? either change of basal kickin in or bit stressed with set change. Was quite stressful actually, need not be just me being silly as had do it all by myself (for gods sake, such a wuss), had big air bubble took ages to get rid of  but must of done ok as still pumping



alot of it was probably nerves then , if I get nervous I burn glucose at an alarming rate and always hypo! , yeah you did good as your still pumping ! 


tracey w said:


> AM do you know how Heidi is?



Ive not heard from her today , I'll text her in the morning when I know she'll be up sorting Nath out and then I'll let you all know. 


katie said:


> what is wrong with me today? i feel funny so just checked and im a bit low.  thought id be really high as that's the norm for me
> 
> must be the hour+ exercise i did today
> 
> Hello sam, rossi and tracey! (hope thats everyone!)
> 
> hope you are all well.
> 
> and twin of course, but ive been talking to you the whole time...



Twin , too much of the injectable good stuff? Get some munch !!


----------



## katie

yeah i was only a bit low 3.8 but still feel funny so must be on my way down. back in a bit


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i was only a bit low 3.8 but still feel funny so must be on my way down. back in a bit



Okies Twin , get some food !! eeek 10pm jab time brb


----------



## Steff

good evening all, well got net back phew , that was like near 12 hours down grr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

disk 1 of final fantasy 7 finished

and i think i am scarred for life

sephiroth, you may be the sexiest and coolest bad guy ever but WHY!?????????!!!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE MADE ME HAVE TO CHANGE MY PARTY MEMBERS DUE TO YOUR HORRIFIC MURDERING WAYS

*sniff*

RIP Aeris Gainsborough


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> disk 1 of final fantasy 7 finished
> 
> and i think i am scarred for life
> 
> sephiroth, you may be the sexiest and coolest bad guy ever but WHY!?????????!!!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE MADE ME HAVE TO CHANGE MY PARTY MEMBERS DUE TO YOUR HORRIFIC MURDERING WAYS
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> RIP Aeris Gainsborough



Sam you are soo random !! you crack me up!  how was your tea in the end? Im assuming its cooked now lol hehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sam you are soo random !! you crack me up!  how was your tea in the end? Im assuming its cooked now lol hehe



lol

i almost cried  It was a horrible scene 

It was fish and chips in the end.


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> lol
> 
> i almost cried  It was a horrible scene
> 
> It was fish and chips in the end.



Mmmm Fish and Chips sounds gooood  Its been so long since I've had them. 
How are the levels? I usually have to split dose or I hypo within 10 mins of eating and then zoom high when the meal hits me. Has Matt heard when his interview is yet?


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> what if you reduce it so you are perfect after say 4 hours, but after 1-2 hours you are high?  I guess it's the time you take the insulin and you should take it a bit before you eat.  So confusing



That might be something to do with the GI value of the food. Some foods do that and others don't. I wouldn't complain if I was perfect after four hours.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm Fish and Chips sounds gooood  Its been so long since I've had them.
> How are the levels? I usually have to split dose or I hypo within 10 mins of eating and then zoom high when the meal hits me. Has Matt heard when his interview is yet?



if anything im feeling high, cant be bothered to check though *sigh* I'm greieving...for poor little aeris *sniff*............

Its tomorrow wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> if anything im feeling high, cant be bothered to check though *sigh* I'm greieving...for poor little aeris *sniff*............
> 
> Its tomorrow wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



GOOD LUCK MATT !!!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies Twin , get some food !! eeek 10pm jab time brb



yep was on my way down. went down to 3.3 after more carbs and im only 5.8 now. feel a bit sick  

goodluck to matt sam


----------



## tracey w

Sam, glad you enjoyed your first day, Matt good luck,

signing off now, v tired, and baattery about to go 

take care all xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep was on my way down. went down to 3.3 after more carbs and im only 5.8 now. feel a bit sick
> 
> goodluck to matt sam



*Eek good job you checked and ate something then !! You should try and have an early night , or sit in bed on your Laptop, I'm always doing that hehe . Hope you feel better soon Twin (((hugs))) *


----------



## Steff

nights tracey , xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Sam, glad you enjoyed your first day, Matt good luck,
> 
> signing off now, v tired, and baattery about to go
> 
> take care all xxxxxxx



Night Tracey , take care xxx A.M


----------



## katie

Night Tracey xxx



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eek good job you checked and ate something then !! You should try and have an early night , or sit in bed on your Laptop, I'm always doing that hehe . Hope you feel better soon Twin (((hugs))) *



Thanks Twin, I do feel like going to bed right now, might do in a minute!

Think i'll log off now. Catch you tomorrow everyone xxx


----------



## Steff

nights katie t/c x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Night Tracey xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Twin, I do feel like going to bed right now, might do in a minute!
> 
> Think i'll log off now. Catch you tomorrow everyone xxx



Night Twinny , take care xxx  catch you tomorrow .


----------



## rossi_mac

evening again all.

Steff you  seemed gone longer than 12 hrs! Still at least your back with us all now!

Katie hope you don't feel to rough, and get some sleep girl!

Sam, your tempting me back to a games console with all that passion or whatever it is! I'm with North' tho it is tiring reading your posts! hehe ! Good luck Matt too.

Heidi if you read this helloooooo

Good god Tom you sure are the fountain of knowledge lately! Well done you! Hey did you see my Q to you in your spaghetti carbonara recipe? Be grateful for your thoughts, seriously.

AM you having a good evening, no TV on I hope!!

Tracey well done on getting to grips with the pump, you're certainly making a few others think about it!!

Tez, hope the head ain't too bad in the morning!!


----------



## Steff

evening rossi you ok?

aye anno when i was on mobile was no point replying was just so slow so just browsed x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> AM you having a good evening, no TV on I hope!!



Hello again Ross , yes TV is on but I'm not watching it tbh . I think Ross Kemp is searching for Pirates lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Sam, your tempting me back to a games console with all that passion or whatever it is! I'm with North' tho it is tiring reading your posts! hehe ! Good luck Matt too.





i cant help bouncing off the walls 

As for the passion..l.you have no idea...seriously...years ago i was well into the final fantasy series, well...9 as it was the only one id played and then i got 10 and 12 and then got bored...

FINALLY playing 7

YOU HAVE TO PLAAAYYYYYYYY IIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff - I know I replied once on my mo-billy-bob not only slow but expensive!

AM pirates! woo hoo they know how to party, and they like rum, where is he?

Sam, I'm guessing you don't have to play them in any order? as you listed them most randomly! doubt I'll have time to be honest (nearly typed tbh then!) by end of week I'll be back in DIY mode! Well bit more serious this time, more like build your own house!


----------



## Steff

dont mind to much was on oh,s mobile and he gets free browsing.. tele is rubbish im watching robocop 2


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. How's everyone tonight?

I'm off on my carb-counting course tomorrow, and I'm about to ruin one very good food diary day with good scores by submitting to the call of a late night sausage sandwich.....


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all. How's everyone tonight?
> 
> I'm off on my carb-counting course tomorrow, and I'm about to ruin one very good food diary day with good scores by submitting to the call of a late night sausage sandwich.....



hey Becky, but the question is....

Brown sauce or Red???????????????


----------



## Steff

evening becky good ty you? good luck 2moz on course , report back x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> AM pirates! woo hoo they know how to party, and they like rum, where is he?



*Somewhere in Africa I think  I prefer the Gangs series tbh *


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh red, all the way. Brown sauce smells weird - I've never bought it. But my housemate and I (who started this madness) has begun the discussion of cheese or sauce/relish?


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Oh red, all the way. Brown sauce smells weird - I've never bought it. But my housemate and I (who started this madness) has begun the discussion of cheese or sauce/relish?



the answer is....BOTH


----------



## SacredHeart

That seems to be his call, at any rate!


----------



## insulinaddict09

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all. How's everyone tonight?
> 
> I'm off on my carb-counting course tomorrow, and I'm about to ruin one very good food diary day with good scores by submitting to the call of a late night sausage sandwich.....



Hello Becky , don't forget to Bolus !!!  good luck on your course , let us know how it goes .


----------



## Steff

nights all t/c xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Night Steff,

Becky yeah defo let us know, once I'm settled in new gaff I think I'll look into it, AM have you been on one?????


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Becky yeah defo let us know, once I'm settled in new gaff I think I'll look into it, AM have you been on one?????



No I've never done a course , I wouldn't mind going on one though , it would be quite helpful for me as a Low Carber.


----------



## rossi_mac

right you lot I'm dust, you make sure you all behave catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> right you lot I'm dust, you make sure you all behave catch you later



Night Ross , good luck in the morning !!


----------



## Steff

good morning , hope everyone is well, on the chilly side this morning brr even the dog did not want to venture out


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. Off to work again, following a morning of grumpy me and grumpy matt. Us and mornings dont mix!!!

I need to fill in a P46 as havent yet, and dont want to be emergency taxed....any idea where i can get one as manager doesn't have any


----------



## Steff

morning , mornings aint good for me neither lad decided he didnt want to get up for school ,grr sorry cant help with p46 hope you can sort it x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hmmm I might ask if I can leave a bit early then, so I can get to the tax office before it shuts

life...GAH


----------



## Steff

good plan, right im offski gotta get dressed and drop lad off to sports club x


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> morning all. Off to work again, following a morning of grumpy me and grumpy matt. Us and mornings dont mix!!!
> 
> I need to fill in a P46 as havent yet, and dont want to be emergency taxed....any idea where i can get one as manager doesn't have any



Morning Sam , have a good day at work  2nd days are usually easier lol !

P46 >> Tax office I would think , either phone and get them to send one out or pop in if its near by . >>> Orrrrr go to Mc D's and get your P45 !!!


----------



## Steff

goodness that was a shock when i came in ffrom the bedroom dr chris on this morning was touching some guys ballbag , showing men how to look out for lumps , gosh i am glad im not easily shocked


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> goodness that was a shock when i came in ffrom the bedroom dr chris on this morning was touching some guys ballbag , showing men how to look out for lumps , gosh i am glad im not easily shocked



Chris was talking to the mans balls! My neice is nearly 2 and just leaned to say "ballbag" for some strange reason, she might have liked that episode!


----------



## Steff

mmm yes ahh well if it helps some guy out then so be it ,


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good night Tez , have a lay in tomorrow as you don't have work you lucky thing
> Ooo Tez are you coming to the meet up on Sat?



I'll try and get there.



rossi_mac said:


> Tez, hope the head ain't too bad in the morning!!



I don't feel at all brilliant... Had to sin to get my head into gear. Cornflakes with chocolate shavings. Very nice...



salmonpuff said:


> morning all. Off to work again, following a morning of grumpy me and grumpy matt. Us and mornings dont mix!!!



I couldn't eat a whole morning...



steff09 said:


> goodness that was a shock when i came in ffrom the bedroom dr chris on this morning was touching some guys ballbag , showing men how to look out for lumps , gosh i am glad im not easily shocked



You have to test Steff. Sometimes the only way to learn is by example. I found something 'down there' by testing and had to have an operation to fix it.


----------



## Steff

ohh yes i know i wasnt knocking it i just got shock when i came into room x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone  All okay I hope ? Humid moody weather here today


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I don't feel at all brilliant... Had to sin to get my head into gear. Cornflakes with chocolate shavings. Very nice...



As others said you've been so good lately, fair play to you! chocolate on cereal, never tried it! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone  All okay I hope ? Humid moody weather here today



Hey Addict all good here, quack says I'm healthy too

Hey others catch you around won't be around much rest of week then not sure when I'll be back as moving! Will pop on when in office at work tho, stay safe peeps


----------



## Steff

hi there rossi well if dont catch you hope the move runs smoothly , take care x


----------



## katie

Hello everyone, hope everyone is AWESOME xx

Goodluck with the move Rossi, don't stay away too long


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hello everyone, hope everyone is AWESOME xx
> 
> Goodluck with the move Rossi, don't stay away too long



Helloooooo Twinny I'm awesome !! are you??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooo Twinny I'm awesome !! are you??



haha yes, i'm AWESOME  

wow, what's go into me today? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yes, i'm AWESOME
> 
> wow, what's go into me today? lol



Its probably my Mean Girls quote the other night sending subliminal messages to you , Janice says awesome doesn't she ?


----------



## katie

haha yes she does. Janis is the best


----------



## katie

oh my god. ive spent the whole day so far on the internet talking about diabetes


----------



## Steff

ditto accept i did some gardening in between lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> ditto accept i did some gardening in between lol



hehe that's better than me! at least you got some exercise in 

Think i'll do some boxercise in a bit, but ive just eaten!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hehe that's better than me! at least you got some exercise in
> 
> Think i'll do some boxercise in a bit, but ive just eaten!



lol i dusted the gymball off sunday and regretted it by bedtime 25 mins on and it near killed me


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> lol i dusted the gymball off sunday and regretted it by bedtime 25 mins on and it near killed me



lol yeah i know what you mean  i did my dvd yesterday for the first time in weeks and felt like i was going to have a heart attack  hopefully today wont be as bad!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> As others said you've been so good lately, fair play to you! chocolate on cereal, never tried it!



They are French. Called Petales. You can get them in French Aldi stores. One variety has a few dark chocolate shavings like grated cheddar cheese with unsweetened corn flakes. I don't have a lot of cereals anyway. 30g max.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> ditto accept i did some gardening in between lol




Language please Steff... 

The Gar...ing word is nearly as bad as the W..k word.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

back from work. Been shopping too...an awful shop as a) i literally have no money and b) all the students are back...and are like locusts *sigh*

cant believe I'm saying this already but I need more hours, only been sheduled 12 next week


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Language please Steff...
> 
> The Gar...ing word is nearly as bad as the W..k word.



lol had to be done started losing the dog when she went out for a stretch, all the grass was a good hiding place


----------



## tracey w

good evening all, 

oh no Sam, how many hours are you contracted too?

Steff and katie, you put me to shame all this excercise. although officially not allowed to excercise just yet as dsn want me get things stable first , good excuse eh

Hi Tez, still enjoyin your time off?


----------



## Steff

lol Tracey me walking to the shop and back for milk usually passes for my weekly exercise


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> good evening all,
> 
> oh no Sam, how many hours are you contracted too?
> 
> Steff and katie, you put me to shame all this excercise. although officially not allowed to excercise just yet as dsn want me get things stable first , good excuse eh
> 
> Hi Tez, still enjoyin your time off?



hi tracey 

you do realise the rest of my day involves sitting on my... watching tv and typing out replies for this place, don't you?! haha. + I stopped doing any for ages  neeeeeed to lose weight!

lol, excellent excuse!


----------



## Tezzz

tracey w said:


> Hi Tez, still enjoyin your time off?


Yes it's brill. Really lazy time today. Went out for a drive in the car this afternoon.


----------



## Steff

right im away now , laters xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone  Grrrr it's gone quite cold here now , it's been humid all day


----------



## tracey w

grrrrrr families,  sorry but they drive me crackers

now i need a glass of red !


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> grrrrrr families,  sorry but they drive me crackers
> 
> now i need a glass of red !



Lol , I'm with you on that one Tracey !! they are sooo annoying . I dont tend to have much patience though and speak my mind which doesn't always go down well hehehe . Enjoy your Wine !!


----------



## Tezzz

*Forgive me Mother Superior... I have sinned big time....
* *
Guess who just demolished half a litre of..*
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* Very yummy... 

Very naughty... 

Even the other half had a bit...

You can buy it at... http://tinyurl.com/m8ygqm

If the diabetes police turn up I'll wear the handcuffs.... (As long as they are not the fluffy ones!)*


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> *Forgive me Mother Superior... I have sinned big time....
> * *
> Guess who just demolished half a litre of..*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Very yummy...
> 
> Very naughty...
> 
> Even the other half had a bit...
> 
> You can buy it at... http://tinyurl.com/m8ygqm
> 
> If the diabetes police turn up I'll wear the handcuffs.... (As long as they are not the fluffy ones!)*



*TUT TUT TUT !!!! I'M ON MY WAY ROUND IN MY DIABETES POLICE UNIFORM TEZ !! , I'LL HAVE TO SEE WHICH HANDCUFFS FIT YOU , IT MAY BE THE FLUFFY PINK ONES THOUGH AS A DETERRENT !! *


----------



## tracey w

brightontez said:


> *Forgive me Mother Superior... I have sinned big time....
> * *
> Guess who just demolished half a litre of..*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Very yummy...
> 
> Very naughty...
> 
> Even the other half had a bit...
> 
> You can buy it at... http://tinyurl.com/m8ygqm
> 
> If the diabetes police turn up I'll wear the handcuffs.... (As long as they are not the fluffy ones!)*



Tez, that looks delicious!! you are making me hungry


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol , I'm with you on that one Tracey !! they are sooo annoying . I dont tend to have much patience though and speak my mind which doesn't always go down well hehehe . Enjoy your Wine !!



thats my problem too, no patience and totally say what i think! Blame it on the diabetes 

Just told my mum she is absolute nutter, well she is, they are so self absorbed, alright she is old and not very well but jesus tonight!!!! do you know she hasent even asked how im doing on the pump, anyway forget it.

Dad just left message on me phone, they dont even live together, another story! I dint pick up though  wine tastes good.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thats my problem too, no patience and totally say what i think! Blame it on the diabetes
> 
> Just told my mum she is absolute nutter, well she is, they are so self absorbed, alright she is old and not very well but jesus tonight!!!! do you know she hasent even asked how im doing on the pump, anyway forget it.
> 
> Dad just left message on me phone, they dont even live together, another story! I dint pick up though  wine tastes good.



I can't blame it on the Diabetes, I've always been the same I'm just getting worse hehe 

Hmm families are a bloody nuisance , they are usually the ones who want to shove advice you don't want or need down your throat, or just don't ask how you are at all .

oh well don't let it spoil your evening , enjoy the Wine and get another glass lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> I can't blame it on the Diabetes, I've always been the same I'm just getting worse hehe
> 
> Hmm families are a bloody nuisance , they are usually the ones who want to shove advice you don't want or need down your throat, or just don't ask how you are at all .
> 
> oh well don't let it spoil your evening , enjoy the Wine and get another glass lol



no im fine, used to it hon,

wine going down a treat, only got enough for 1 more glass though, probably just as well hehe


----------



## tracey w

laters, ugly betty,

i know im sad


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> no im fine, used to it hon,
> 
> wine going down a treat, only got enough for 1 more glass though, probably just as well hehe



Ok as long as you are okay. I have been going in and reading the pumping thread lately , it's facinating but very complex stuff !! omg I don't know how you do it , it's all fractions and bubbles  I get confused just reading it all .


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> laters, ugly betty,
> 
> i know im sad



Hehe catch you later Tracey


----------



## Tezzz

tracey w said:


> Tez, that looks delicious!! you are making me hungry



Sorry Tracey. Yes, the flavour is very intense or concentrated. I only have it once a year.



insulinaddict09 said:


> *TUT TUT TUT !!!! I'M ON MY WAY ROUND IN MY DIABETES POLICE UNIFORM TEZ !! , I'LL HAVE TO SEE WHICH HANDCUFFS FIT YOU , IT MAY BE THE FLUFFY PINK ONES THOUGH AS A DETERRENT !! *



I know I'm a bit kinky addict, but the fluffy ones are a no no here. You'd have to get past the other half first and that is scary when not in a happy mood...


Right it's time to go for walkies.....back soon. Behave now...


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I know I'm a bit kinky addict, but the fluffy ones are a no no here. You'd have to get past the other half first and that is scary when not in a happy mood...
> 
> Right it's time to go for walkies.....back soon. Behave now...



Eeeekk remind me not to come round when your OH is in a mood  Okay I've got some Black Leather straps will that do?  that should sort your S&M  kinkiness out lol


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Eeeekk remind me not to come round when your OH is in a mood  Okay I've got some Black Leather straps will that do?  that should sort your S&M  kinkiness out lol




I don't do M&S or S&M.....

Now going out with doggies......


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Now going out with doggies......



Lol  are you dog sitting or borrowing them to walk? you should think about getting a little dog from one of the rescue homes , they are over flowing atm 
Enjoy your walk


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> laters, ugly betty,
> 
> i know im sad



catch you later tracey x


----------



## katie

Or Tez could take mine off my hand!   He's just stolen the ham that was left over after my mum and her partner had dinner - out of the oven!  it was HUGE and now he is full and there is loads left over, but we cant get near it or he will bite our hands off...

useless dog lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok as long as you are okay. I have been going in and reading the pumping thread lately , it's facinating but very complex stuff !! omg I don't know how you do it , it's all fractions and bubbles  I get confused just reading it all .



me too


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> me too



hehe yeah i agree  im finding MDI difficult enough.

just watching ugly betty on +1. Will her teeth ever straighten so she can get those traintracks out?


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Or Tez could take mine off my hand!   He's just stolen the ham that was left over after my mum and her partner had dinner - out of the oven!  it was HUGE and now he is full and there is loads left over, but we cant get near it or he will bite our hands off...
> 
> useless dog lol



brilliant !!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> hehe yeah i agree  im finding MDI difficult enough.
> 
> just watching ugly betty on +1. Will her teeth ever straighten so she can get those traintracks out?



who knows, think she had them for about 12 years now ? 

I could jusst eat.................a ham sandwich, got any?


----------



## Steff

good evening all ugly betty any good tracey x


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> brilliant !!



he's not getting fed for the next week 



tracey w said:


> who knows, think she had them for about 12 years now ?
> 
> I could jusst eat.................a ham sandwich, got any?



yeah must be about that long... 

ive got the bread, you'll have to ask harry for the ham though.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> he's not getting fed for the next week
> 
> 
> 
> yeah must be about that long...
> 
> ive got the bread, you'll have to ask harry for the ham though.



no thanks, just had my nails done today


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good evening all ugly betty any good tracey x



evening, yea i love that kind of stuff, glamorous(not betty), and you dont have to think about it  so you can still read the paper or do stuff at the same time


have just got a glass of port, must of been in cupboard for about 4 years, not opened though, hope it will be ok, no idea what it will do to my numbers not had spirits since diagnosis, sure a wee one will be ok?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> evening, yea i love that kind of stuff, glamorous(not betty), and you dont have to think about it  so you can still read the paper or do stuff at the same time
> 
> 
> have just got a glass of port, must of been in cupboard for about 4 years, not opened though, hope it will be ok, no idea what it will do to my numbers not had spirits since diagnosis, sure a wee one will be ok?



im sure it will be fine lol


----------



## tracey w

I want a buttie now, thats your fault katie, talking about the ham in the oven , just nippin to fridge


----------



## Steff

lol i had tea at 6 and was snacking on a chicken leg at 10


----------



## tracey w

hmm crusty cob with beef and mayonnaise,

avert your eyes AM !


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> no thanks, just had my nails done today



hahaha



tracey w said:


> I want a buttie now, thats your fault katie, talking about the ham in the oven , just nippin to fridge



oops sorry!  im snacking too, hypo again  stoopid pointless exercise!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> oops sorry!  im snacking too, hypo again  stoopid pointless exercise!



oh no, i know how you feel, you do your best to be healthy and fit, loose wight, end up munching SUGAR!!


----------



## Steff

right im away nights


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> right im away nights



night steff, sleep well xxxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bed for me though not tired...up at 7...ew...


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hmm crusty cob with beef and mayonnaise,
> 
> avert your eyes AM !



Ahem I've already seen Tracey!!  Mmm sounds deliciousssss


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> oh no, i know how you feel, you do your best to be healthy and fit, loose wight, end up munching SUGAR!!



Yeah, very annoying   Also trying for the perfect numbers, but cant win 



steff09 said:


> right im away nights





salmonpuff said:


> bed for me though not tired...up at 7...ew...



Goognight steff and Sam xxx


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem I've already seen Tracey!!  Mmm sounds deliciousssss



It was!


----------



## tracey w

Right im off too, or i will be avin another glass of port,

night katie, AM. Steff and Sam xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie

night tracey xxx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> night tracey xxx



C'mon katie - two more posts and I can congratulate you!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> C'mon katie - two more posts and I can congratulate you!



oh wow, *didn't notice that!!

there you go


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> oh wow, did notice that!!
> 
> there you go



Hurrah!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3906


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Right im off too, or i will be avin another glass of port,
> 
> night katie, AM. Steff and Sam xxxxxxxx



Night Tracey , take care xx A.M


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning

from a very upset salmonpuff


----------



## Steff

good morning all grrr this bludy pc took me ages to get here arghhh  x have gd day all


sorry to hear your had bad start to day salmon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

GAH! I AM SO ANNOYED!

I show up at work at 9am, only to be told the assistant manager got it wrong and I shouldn't be in at all! I offer to work but no, I'm not needed. Ok I say, I'll come in tomorrow and do a full day, and on friday. Tomorrow is a no go, I'm not needed, but in on friday 10-6. Might offer to do a full 12 hour day. Same on sunday. Maybe even offer a couple of hours on saturday too.

THIS IS STUPID. I was promised full time hours and am not being given them. If I do 8 hour days on friday and sunday that takes me to 27 hours. And that does not give me enough money. I am not impressed at all. 

Obviously the two store managers have no idea how to even TALK to each other or communicate. Because I should be working. Not only that right, I said to them, can I please have day shifts a la 9-5 all week please. No, they go and give me nasty swing shifts like 12-8's. I just want a NORMAL ROUTINE, get up go to work 9-5 come home. 

This sounds bad but I think already its time to be searching for a new job


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> GAH! I AM SO ANNOYED!
> 
> I show up at work at 9am, only to be told the assistant manager got it wrong and I shouldn't be in at all! I offer to work but no, I'm not needed. Ok I say, I'll come in tomorrow and do a full day, and on friday. Tomorrow is a no go, I'm not needed, but in on friday 10-6. Might offer to do a full 12 hour day. Same on sunday. Maybe even offer a couple of hours on saturday too.
> 
> THIS IS STUPID. I was promised full time hours and am not being given them. If I do 8 hour days on friday and sunday that takes me to 27 hours. And that does not give me enough money. I am not impressed at all.
> 
> Obviously the two store managers have no idea how to even TALK to each other or communicate. Because I should be working. Not only that right, I said to them, can I please have day shifts a la 9-5 all week please. No, they go and give me nasty swing shifts like 12-8's. I just want a NORMAL ROUTINE, get up go to work 9-5 come home.
> 
> This sounds bad but I think already its time to be searching for a new job



oh dear Sam, how many hours does it say on your contract? If they have put full time, ie, 38ish then they have to honour it. if it says something like variable then they can basically do what they like.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone in Diabetes Land , All okies I hope ? Moody cold weather here today  

I hope you're feeling better Sam


----------



## tracey w

morning AM 

have you got a lot to do today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> morning AM
> 
> have you got a lot to do today?



Morning Tracey , no not much today  I did lots of Emails etc first thing this morning >> early hours after me and Twin finished our nightly chat on MSN ,  I think that was just before 4 /5 am ish hehe  Consequently I can laze around a bit today , house is like a bomb has hit it though so maybe some housework  Are you working today honey?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> oh dear Sam, how many hours does it say on your contract? If they have put full time, ie, 38ish then they have to honour it. if it says something like variable then they can basically do what they like.



it says 30-35 hours p/w, which is what i asked for...they're not giving it...


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> it says 30-35 hours p/w, which is what i asked for...they're not giving it...



Im no lawyer, but if its in black and white?


----------



## tracey w

Yea, 1-9, 

gonna get ready now, i leave at 12, have a good day everyone. xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Yea, 1-9,
> 
> gonna get ready now, i leave at 12, have a good day everyone. xxx



Have a good day  I hope you get some sunshine there , is going to bounce down here I think  Catch you later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> Im no lawyer, but if its in black and white?




hmmm, not sure i can be bothered to take another company to the cleaners. Still dealing with the book shop guy. Just deal with it I guess, and beg for extra hours...


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm, not sure i can be bothered to take another company to the cleaners. Still dealing with the book shop guy. Just deal with it I guess, and beg for extra hours...



Maybe they just haven't sorted it out properly for this week (they should have) , ask tomorrow what your hours are for next week , and if it's less than arranged point this out to them politely but firmly !! you need those hours as you have bills to pay !! Grrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Maybe they just haven't sorted it out properly for this week (they should have) , ask tomorrow what your hours are for next week , and if it's less than arranged point this out to them politely but firmly !! you need those hours as you have bills to pay !! Grrr



exactly. Yknow, 12 hours a week isn't going to pay my bills. This week (if) I do a full day on sunday I'll have done 27.5 hours, but its not enough. Its really not. I has bills that need paying and food that needs buying. It hasn't helped that they haven't explained anything to me, I have no idea where the schedule even is!


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all (mad at landlords at the mo but hey ho)

Sam hope you get some good hours, try and stay positive and I hope your levels settle down too.


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> exactly. Yknow, 12 hours a week isn't going to pay my bills. This week (if) I do a full day on sunday I'll have done 27.5 hours, but its not enough. Its really not. I has bills that need paying and food that needs buying. It hasn't helped that they haven't explained anything to me, I have no idea where the schedule even is!



You need to go in and sort this out before you start to hate the job and get stressed over this. Plus you need to know you have decent regular hours for peace of mind !! Why don't you go in today while you are in town and have a quick word with the boss , that way he can be sorting it out for you , instead of leaving it until you go in to work tomorrow and maybe don't get chance to speak to him properly . Let us know how it goes honey


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> morning all (mad at landlords at the mo but hey ho)



Morning Ross , whats wrong honey??


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Ross , whats wrong honey??



nothing too much (i'm saying that to try and convince myself so!) just people being a tad unreasonable, but it'll all come out in the wash, nothings free in this world!!

You good today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> nothing too much (i'm saying that to try and convince myself so!) just people being a tad unreasonable, but it'll all come out in the wash, nothings free in this world!!
> 
> You good today??



Ah the usual everyones being a **** day eh? grrr I hate those 
Yeah I'm on top form today sweetie  Hope you cheer up soon !! anything I can do?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah the usual everyones being a **** day eh? grrr I hate those
> Yeah I'm on top form today sweetie  Hope you cheer up soon !! anything I can do?



Nah I'll be fine cheers AM, thanks anyway.

right gonna crack on catch you all laters.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Nah I'll be fine cheers AM, thanks anyway.
> 
> right gonna crack on catch you all laters.



okay catch you later Ross , don't work too hard


----------



## rossi_mac

Right AM you can do something for me, steer me to the nearest drink!!

Hope all having better day than me (not D today but other stuff Grrrr)


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Right AM you can do something for me, steer me to the nearest drink!!
> 
> Hope all having better day than me (not D today but other stuff Grrrr)



Oh dear , people annoying you again Ross?  I'm not having the best day in the world if thats any consolation lol 
I need a large drink too , how about you , me and twin go and get hammered ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh dear , people annoying you again Ross?  I'm not having the best day in the world if thats any consolation lol
> I need a large drink too , how about you , me and twin go and get hammered ?



Sorry you not having good day

Bring it on! 
Open house the more the merrier, well I'll be merry after a couple!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry you not having good day
> 
> Bring it on!
> Open house the more the merrier, well I'll be merry after a couple!!



Yeah sod it lets get drunk !! , although I'm not a big drinker so after a couple I'll be hammered and it will be up to you hardcore drinkers to carry on lol


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all hope everthing is good x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good afternoon all hope everthing is good x



better now thanks Steff yous?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> better now thanks Steff yous?



yup good ty , just done school run got lad and he straight out the door before his dad could say hello lol


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> yup good ty , just done school run got lad and he straight out the door before his dad could say hello lol



Kids! Anyways gonna crack on catch you all sometime in the future!


----------



## Steff

catch you laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Kids! Anyways gonna crack on catch you all sometime in the future!



Catch you later Ross , don't work too hard !!  I'll be thinking of you later while I'm relaxing on my couch


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

after my massive cry and sleep earlier am feeling slightly better

managed to get hold of the doctor. She's orecribing me 200 strips to see if that lasts. I hope it does. I'm picking the form up tomorrow to take to boots.

After my 17.9 this morning, 'm now running low. Just back from town and 2.9 again *le sigh*. I think maybe I need to go on a carb counting course, or maybe lower my lantus again.

I'm thinking of sending those solarstar pens i was given to the diabetics in india trust thing.

Oh, shiv (if you're about) I'll get that disc done for you tonight


----------



## Steff

glad to hear your feeling a little better


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> after my massive cry and sleep earlier am feeling slightly better
> 
> managed to get hold of the doctor. She's orecribing me 200 strips to see if that lasts. I hope it does. I'm picking the form up tomorrow to take to boots.
> 
> After my 17.9 this morning, 'm now running low. Just back from town and 2.9 again *le sigh*. I think maybe I need to go on a carb counting course, or maybe lower my lantus again.
> 
> I'm thinking of sending those solarstar pens i was given to the diabetics in india trust thing.
> 
> Oh, shiv (if you're about) I'll get that disc done for you tonight



Hi Sam , good news on the script !! Hope it lasts you , put a repeat in straight away !! thats what I do


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Sam , good news on the script !! Hope it lasts you , put a repeat in straight away !! thats what I do



ah see, my GP is rubbish and only allows you to get the repeat once a month. Which is a pile of rubbish *grumble*

housework ahoy


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> ah see, my GP is rubbish and only allows you to get the repeat once a month. Which is a pile of rubbish *grumble*
> 
> housework ahoy



Ah mine says that too but hes never there so I sneak them in anyway and always get them hehehe


----------



## Steff

still no sign of poor heidi she must be still suffering


----------



## Steff

good evening hope everyones ok,x


----------



## Sugarbum

hey all,

Sam- hope you ok. A pretty rough run lately though hey?

I have brain-burn. Just popping out for some fresh air and get some food supplies. Clear my head out of the accumilation of todays crappage. Sigh.

Hope everything is tickety-boo with you guys....

Love lou x


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> hey all,
> 
> Sam- hope you ok. A pretty rough run lately though hey?
> 
> I have brain-burn. Just popping out for some fresh air and get some food supplies. Clear my head out of the accumilation of todays crappage. Sigh.
> 
> Hope everything is tickety-boo with you guys....
> 
> Love lou x



hi lou, 

all good here just had tea and im stuffed , going to watch the soaps now ,  a bad day?


----------



## rossi_mac

Well bugger me! On the malt already! Yes it's been like that today there some mental people out there out to try and screw you and not in a good way I tell thee! Still I did observe something quite incredible in the afternoon made me smile a lot!! Catch you all later.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Well bugger me! On the malt already! Yes it's been like that today there some mental people out there out to try and screw you and not in a good way I tell thee! Still I did observe something quite incredible in the afternoon made me smile a lot!! Catch you all later.



oooohhh what was that rossi lolz  catch you later


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> hey all,
> 
> Sam- hope you ok. A pretty rough run lately though hey?
> 
> I have brain-burn. Just popping out for some fresh air and get some food supplies. Clear my head out of the accumilation of todays crappage. Sigh.
> 
> Hope everything is tickety-boo with you guys....
> 
> Love lou x



I'm fine thanks, just one of those days. All is well now though  for i has pepsi max mmmmmmmmmm

Hope you're well sweet


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone  All ok I hope . I spoke to Heidi earlier and she's still not well  Hopefully she will be back with us soon


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Evening Everyone  All ok I hope . I spoke to Heidi earlier and she's still not well  Hopefully she will be back with us soon



aww poor thing  Hope she's back soon!


----------



## Steff

good evening all x


----------



## rossi_mac

I know I keep saying it but I'll be off for a wee while, computer should be boxed up tomorrow, and loads to do at work so need to knuckle  doon.
Catch you all in a week or two.

Stay safe

Rossi


----------



## Steff

hi rossi 

you take care and dont miss us 2 much 
x


----------



## katie

a week or two?? noooo! 

see you soon rossi xx


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> I know I keep saying it but I'll be off for a wee while, computer should be boxed up tomorrow, and loads to do at work so need to knuckle  doon.
> Catch you all in a week or two.
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> Rossi



best of luck with the move, hope it all goes smoothley for you both ,

make sure you pack the malt last so you can find it easily when you unpack


----------



## Steff

well it is bloody pouring down grrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooo everyone 

If I don't chat to you before I hope the move goes well Ross , don't forget to pack the cats !!  

Everyone else Okies ?? I'm in a BRILLIANT MOOD TONIGHT !!!


----------



## katie

lol hey twin, why so happy?? 

I was in a good mood until that CREEP spoke to me, urgh men are so gross.  Sent you a PM to explain all 

Is it too much to ask that people dont try to use me??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol hey twin, why so happy??
> 
> I was in a good mood until that CREEP spoke to me, urgh men are so gross.  Sent you a PM to explain all
> 
> Is it too much to ask that people dont try to use me??



Iv'e just PMed you back hehe  arghh I know some men are awful . 

I'm in a good mood today because I had a good chat with a HOTTTT guy earlier 

who always makes me smile , and he shall remain anonymous


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Iv'e just PMed you back hehe  arghh I know some men are awful .
> 
> I'm in a good mood today because I had a good chat with a HOTTTT guy earlier
> 
> who always makes me smile , and he shall remain anonymous



noo dont get sucked in by any hot men, they are all nasty!! lol.

right, who is it?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> noo dont get sucked in by any hot men, they are all nasty!! lol.
> 
> right, who is it?



Haha this one is worth the risk lol  and I refuse to tell


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope alls good x


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good morning all hope alls good x



Morning steff! Hope you are well today


----------



## Steff

morning northener im well thx are you  x


----------



## Northerner

Not bad thanks steff - looks like it might be a nice day today!


----------



## Steff

seems to be going that way , nice bright start, right off on school run , byee x


----------



## Steff

right im away now catch yous later on 


have a good day all x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

afternoon all

today is going way too quickly already...the quicker it goes the sooner I have to be back at work...10-6 tomorrow eek


----------



## katie

Hellooo

wow the forum is dead today so far!


----------



## Steff

afternon all, quiet aint it


----------



## katie

hi steff. yep, hardly any new posts so far to day, what am i going to do now?! hehe


----------



## katie

wish I had found this treasure: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/staffordshire/8272058.stm

not fair!!


----------



## Steff

no idea im baking so keeps me occupied lol, x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> wish I had found this treasure: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/staffordshire/8272058.stm
> 
> not fair!!



mmmmmmmmmmm anglo saxon hoard


----------



## Corrine

Blimey could you imagine finding something like that!  Maybe I should take up metal detection...or maybe not lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Afternoon Everyone All ok I hope , moody weather here today


----------



## Corrine

Lovely and sunny here IA - not that I can make the most of it being stuck in an office tho!


----------



## katie

Corrine said:


> Blimey could you imagine finding something like that!  Maybe I should take up metal detection...or maybe not lol



lol, im tempted!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone All ok I hope , moody weather here today



Sorry, looks like I stole the weather back, it's lovely here.  Although the sun keeps dissapearing behind clouds!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Blimey could you imagine finding something like that!  Maybe I should take up metal detection...or maybe not lol



lolol it would be some find for ya corrine


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> lolol it would be some find for ya corrine



Yeah - I'm just not sure about looking like a geek with a metal detector in my hand lol!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Yeah - I'm just not sure about looking like a geek with a metal detector in my hand lol!



pmsl im sure you would look better with the equivelent of what money that could be worth in your hand


----------



## insulinaddict09

Corrine said:


> Lovely and sunny here IA - not that I can make the most of it being stuck in an office tho!


I'm working from home but I always seem to get rubbish weather here !! I need some Southern sunshine lol 



katie said:


> lol, im tempted!
> Sorry, looks like I stole the weather back, it's lovely here.  Although the sun keeps dissapearing behind clouds!



Share the love Twin !!! I'd share with you


----------



## insulinaddict09

Corrine said:


> Yeah - I'm just not sure about looking like a geek with a metal detector in my hand lol!



Yes but Rich and Geek have a nice ring to them when they are said together lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm working from home but I always seem to get rubbish weather here !! I need some Southern sunshine lol
> 
> Share the love Twin !!! I'd share with you



sorry i'll try to send it up tomorrow.

I wouldnt mind being a rich geek!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sorry i'll try to send it up tomorrow.
> 
> I wouldnt mind being a rich geek!!



Yeah somehow the money would make it all worth while


----------



## Corrine

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes but Rich and Geek have a nice ring to them when they are said together lol



Good point IA - now, where can I buy a metal detector from?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Corrine said:


> Good point IA - now, where can I buy a metal detector from?



Hehe they are really expensive to start with !!my bro's has got one and it was over ?1000  I think hes found about ?20 worth of stuff when he goes on Rallys !!


----------



## Northerner

*Imminent closure of the thread!*

Hi,

Just to warn you all that this thread is due to close shortly. Please head on over to the new 'one-liner' chat thread at The Glucophage and Glargine - our new virtual pub!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to warn you all that this thread is due to close shortly. Please head on over to the new 'one-liner' chat thread at The Glucophage and Glargine - our new virtual pub!



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! cant it get to 1000 pages ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ok thanks Northerner


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! cant it get to 1000 pages ?



Maybe, maybe not! I don't really want to find out that it can't and crash the forum!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Maybe, maybe not! I don't really want to find out that it can't and crash the forum!



good thinking batman , id hate that to happen


----------



## katie

Corrine said:


> Good point IA - now, where can I buy a metal detector from?





insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe they are really expensive to start with !!my bro's has got one and it was over ?1000  I think hes found about ?20 worth of stuff when he goes on Rallys !!



weve got a cheap one, well it's my brothers! no idea where it is though.


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good thinking batman , id hate that to happen



It's been a long and successful thread, but time for another! OK, am closing it now...


----------

